# Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?



## Blackstar89 (12. Februar 2014)

Vor kurzem habe ich mir in China mal ein paar Wobbler zum testen bestellt. Es waren 2 teilige Wobbler. Die Wobbler haben ca 2,5€uro das Stück gekostet. 

Als ich sie denn endlich ankamen war ich echt überarscht von der Quallität des wobblers. Er kann locker mit teuren Wobblern von Rapala oder SavageGear mithalten. Die Drillinge sind auch von VMC.... Leider habe ich diese Wobbler aber nicht mehr auf der Seite gefunden wo ich sie bestellt hatte. Allerdings habe ich die Wobbler noch auf einer anderen Seite gefunden, leider deutlich teurer für über 7 Euro. Hier mal der Link http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Hot-Free-shipping-TOP-FISHING-Hurricane-series-1-set-7pcs-HM09B-MINOW-120MM-23G-FLOATING-1/605672_892300772.html


Ich habe mich auf der Seite dann nochmal umgesehen und habe noch mehr sehr schöne Wobbler gefunden. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Only-for-promotion-no-benifit-fishing-lure-crank-65mm-16g-dive-2-5-3-2m/930497208.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Sleeve-Fish-Fishing-lure-14cm-40g-4-Color-Clear-body-light-reflection-Aluminum-finish-and/753892884.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-Top-Quality-Exported-to-Japan-Market-6-colors-fishing-lures-fishing-bait-fishing-hard-bait/673474156.html

Ich würde diese gerne auch mal zum testen bestellen, leider geht dies aber nur per Kreditkarte und ich habe keine. 

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, was haltet ihr eigendlich von diesen Chinawobblern, habt ihr selbst schon gute oder schlechte erfahrungen gemacht ?  Ich selbst habe mal bei ebay China wobbler gekauft, die waren absoluter Schrott. Aber bei diesen hier denke ich eher, dass es sich um bessere Wobbler handeln müsste. Laut den Bewertungen können die Wobbler ja nicht so schlecht sein. Ich würde echt gerne welche zum testen bestellen, aber leider geht das nicht ohne Kreditkarte...


----------



## Zanderschreck71 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

also die fehlende Kreditkarte ist ja keine Hürde.


Virtuelle Kreditkarte auf Prepaidbasis ---> www.mpass.de


----------



## Blackstar89 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das mit mpass kenne ich nicht. Habe jetzt auch keine Lust mich da anzumelden. Anschauen werde ich es mir trotzdem Danke !

Naja ich habe mir jetzt schon eine Kreditkarte besorgt, aber Prepaid von der Sparkasse, wollte ich eigendlich sowieso schon immer haben, kostet ca 20 euro im Jahr.


Ok nun gut in den nächsten tagen werde ich denn diese Wobbler bestellen, kann aber nen Monat dauern bis die ankommen. Ich werde mich dann zu Wort melden. Die Wobller die ich schon besitze(oben Link dazu) heißen übrigens Hurricane und sind von Top Fishing.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Blackstar89 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe mir jetzt schon eine Kreditkarte besorgt, aber Prepaid von der Sparkasse, wollte ich eigendlich sowieso schon immer haben, kostet ca 20 euro im Jahr.



Naja, 20€ im Jahr ist schon happig für ne Prepaid. Zudem noch Gebühren für Zahlung in Fremdwährung und ggf. Auslandseinsatz.

Wer für online Einkäuse eine Prepaid Karte sucht, sollte sich mal die Kallixa anschauen, einmalig 10€ und keine Gebühren für Fremdwährung.


----------



## BronkoderBär (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es gibt auch eine ohne jeglicher, regelmäßiger Zahlung.
Nur Devisengebühren.

DB-Cash oder so heisst die.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kallixa ist doch ohne regelmäßige Zahlung und vor allem eben ohne Devisengebühren.


----------



## Blackstar89 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eigendlich sollte das Thema über ChinaWobbler sein und nicht über Kreditkarten  #h


----------



## Blackstar89 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hy,

mittlerweile ist der erste Wobbler bei mir eingetroffen. Es ist dieser http://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Sleeve-Fish-Fishing-lure-14cm-40g-4-Color-Clear-body-light-reflection-Aluminum-finish-and/753892884.html


Der Wobbler ist wirklich gut verarbeitet, besser als mancher Markenwobbler den man hier für über 10euro kaufen kann. 

Die Haken sind sehr sehr scharf und auch sehr stabil.

Der Wobbler ist doch Relativ groß, gößer als ich mir vorgestellt habe. Er ist etwa so groß wie ein 19cm Savagear Herring. Die Haken sind mindestens gleichwertig mit denen von Savagear, jedoch dicker bzw stabiler.

Für gerade mal 3 Euro incl Versand ist das wirklich ein sehr guter Wobbler.


Zum lauf kann ich noch nichts sagen, werde ich aber gleich mal testen.


Edit, noch was. 

Die Firma heißt YD-Zori und kommt aus Japen, Tokio.

Hier ein Video welches ich gefunden habe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWlc0Cow0aU Ich verstehe leider nur nichts  

Hier noch ein anderer Wobbler der Firma, nicht gerade günstig... http://www.powerboats.lv/en/info/yd-zori-hidro-magnum-sinking.html


----------



## W-Lahn (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich glaube das sind gefakte Yo-Zuri Wobbler..


----------



## Blackstar89 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich komme gerade vom testen.

Das die gefakt sind kann ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dazu ist die Quallität einfach viel zu gut. Ist die Firma denn bekannt, ich kenne diese garnicht.?



Der Wobbler läuft sehr gut!  Er ist schimmend, wenn er unten im Wasser ist steigt er ganz langsam auf. 


Die Materialien die bei dem Wobbler verwendet wurden sind viel hochwertiger als bei manchen Wobbler den man hier im Laden kaufen kann. Es ist einfach nicht dieses billige Plastik wie bei andern Wobblern, der untere teil des wobblers ist ja durchsichtig, er sieht innen auch sehr gut verbeitet aus und ist duch ein kleines blei im inneren auch perfekt ausbalanciert. 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das man für solch einen Preis einen so guten Wobbler bekommen, kann. 

Jetzt warte ich einfach mal auf die anderen Wobbler die ich bestellt habe und bestellt in der Zeit noch mehrere von diesen.


----------



## W-Lahn (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Yo-Zuri ist eine bekannte Wobblermarke aus Japan. YD-Zori klingt nach einer bewusst irreführenden Nachahmung des Markennamens Yo-Zuri


----------



## Blackstar89 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich habe gelesen, die YD-Zori sollen originale YO-Zuri Wobbler sein, aber minimale Druckfehler haben...

Jedenfalls wenn die gefakt sein sollen können sie nicht schlechter als das Original sein, vom Materiel her. Laufen tun sie ja auch super. Verarbeitung ist Top und lakiert sind sie auch gut .


----------



## W-Lahn (8. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Minimale Druckfehler? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Yo-Zuri sein eigenes Label falsch schreibt und versehentlich ein anderes Logo verwendet |rolleyes


----------



## Blackstar89 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja ist auch egal. 


Hauptsache der Wobbler läuft. Und für das Geld bekommt man hier keinen besseren von der Qullität her im Laden


----------



## Moe (9. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal abgesehen von Patentrechten und derartigen Streitereien (Nachbau etc.) find ichs garnicht mal so schlecht, dass diese Wobbler auf den europäischen Markt kommen.
Die Preise für Kunstköder steigen wie ich finde rasant, Markenwobbler bewegen sich da meiner Meinung nach im unverschämten Bereich, den man glaube ich nur noch ganz schwer mit den Herstellungskosten rechtfertigen kann.
Vielleicht überdenken die Hersteller/Händler hier mal ihre Preise. :vik:


----------



## Blackstar89 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hy,

heute habe ich nochmals Wobbler bekommen. Dieses mal gleich ein Set mit 5 Wobblern für nichteinmal 11 Euro.

Ich ich muss sagen, geil!  Für die Quallität muss man in Deutschland mindestens das 4-5 fache zahlen.

Die Wobbler sind sehr sehr gut verarbeitet, haben scharfe Haken und gute Ringe. Im inneren ist so wie es sich anhört seine große Kugel die ordentlich radau macht.

Ich werde mir von diesen Wobblern gleich nocheinmal 10 Stück bestellen. 

Hier habe ich mal ein paar Bildr für euch gemacht, seht selbst.


----------



## Joline (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

an Blackstar 89

Probiere die Wobbler erst mal im Wasser da weiß Du was diese taugen.
Ich war damit in Schweden (schleppen ging gar nicht ) und meine liegen jetzt alle in der untersten Schublade zu Hause.
Das sagt Dir hoffentlich einiges.
Viel Spaß damit.
Gruß J.A.


----------



## Blackstar89 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

habe sie schon getestet, hatte ich vergessen zu schreiben, laufen Super.


----------



## steffen287 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Joline schrieb:


> an Blackstar 89
> 
> Probiere die Wobbler erst mal im Wasser da weiß Du was diese taugen.
> Ich war damit in Schweden (schleppen ging gar nicht ) und meine liegen jetzt alle in der untersten Schublade zu Hause.
> ...



Es gibt auch einfach wobbler die nunmal nicht zum Schleppen gedacht sind unabhängig vom Preis!

Ich werde mir wie im anderen thema schon geschrieben ein ganzes Set 38tlg von diesen billig wobblern holen bei nicht mal 1 euro pro wobbler kann man nix verkehrt machen!


----------



## Slick (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi Blackstar,

hast du mal ein Link zu den Wobblern mit PayPal Zahlweise?

Sehen ja schon mal richtig gut aus.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## Blackstar89 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



steffen287 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einfach wobbler die nunmal nicht zum Schleppen gedacht sind unabhängig vom Preis!
> 
> Ich werde mir wie im anderen thema schon geschrieben ein ganzes Set 38tlg von diesen billig wobblern holen bei nicht mal 1 euro pro wobbler kann man nix verkehrt machen!




Welche Wobbler meinst du denn ?  Edit---- Kaufe die lieber nicht, das sieht meiner Meinung nach nach Schrott aus 

Es gibt dort auch sehr viel Schrott, ich schaue mir die Bilder immer sehr genau an vorher und gucke mir die Haken Material und Lack immer genau auf den Bildern. Die Fotos sollten denn aber schon eine gute Quallität haben damit man auch alles gut erkennen kann. Dabei achte ich auch sehr die Bewertungen. 


Diese hier habe ich mir noch zum testen bestellt. 

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6025687175.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6025687179.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6020056541.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/HOT-6pcs-Fishing-frog-Lure-for-fishing-tackle-5-5CM-12-5G-Topwater-pesca-fishing-artificial/1569171336.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/ODS-SLR-Fishing-Lure-Hard-Bait-spinner-bait-minnow-fishing-lures-Fishing-Tackle-Popper/941388099.html



Wegen der Frage mit Paypalzahlung

Leider kann man nur per Kreditkarte zahlen, bzw- nur die angebotenen Zahlungsweisen.


Habe mir dafür extra eine Prepaidkretidkarte zugelegt, muss aber sage,  dass es sinch gelohnt hat. Ich werde noch mehr von diesem Wobblern  bestellen...


----------



## steffen287 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http:// http://m.aliexpress.com/item/743683098.html


----------



## Blackstar89 (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Du kannst es ja mal testen, ich würde die nicht kaufen, sehen für mich nicht gut aus. Sehen halt aus wie alle anderen üblichen Chinawobbler. Die Ich mir gekauft habe sind aber auch nicht so günstig wie diese hier, dafür aber immer noch bei in einem sehr guten p/l.


----------



## donak (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Yo-Zuri ist eine bekannte Wobblermarke aus Japan. YD-Zori klingt nach einer bewusst irreführenden Nachahmung des Markennamens Yo-Zuri



Wenn man auf den Link vom ihm klickt sollte man das auch meinen.

http://www.powerboats.lv/en/info/yd-zori-hidro-magnum-sinking.html

Denke auch, dass eine namenhafte Firma B-Ware nicht unter fast gleichem Namen mit anderem Logo verkauft. Nichtsdestrotz heisst das nicht das die Wobbler schlecht sein müssen.


----------



## Rheinjigger (12. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey manche von den Wobblern sehen echt gut aus und wären für mich interessant. Wieviel hast du den für Versand bezahlt und kommt da noch was an Zoll oder sonstiges dazu? und wie lange hat die Lieferung gedauert?
Grüße


----------



## Blackstar89 (14. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hy, alles unter 22€ ist Zollfrei und Einfuhrumsatzsteuerfrei. Der Versand wird auch miteingerechnet. Da die Wobbler aber kein oder nur sehr wenig Versand kosten ist es ja kein Problem.

Alles über 22€ - Wenn du das Paket bekommst, musst beim Postboten 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer vom Gesamtpreis (Warenwert+Versand) zahlen. 

Zoll musst du glaube ich erst ab 150€uro zahlen, musste mal googlen.


Versand dauert ca 2-4 Wochen.


----------



## phreak (14. März 2014)

*AW: Es gibt wirkilich gute China Wobbler - Update.*

Hey, danke für die Info. Werde es weiter verfolgen. Über die Laufeigenschaften bin ich gespannt. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Blackstar89 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jetzt noch mal was neues,

ich war gerade auf FB und bin denn irgendwie auf eine Seite von nem Angeler gelandet, und was ich da gefunden habe ist einer der Wobbler die ich auch habe. 
*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...60478274658.1073741865.100002521320283&type=1*

Hätte ich nicht mit gerechnet, dass ich so schnell und denn auch nur durch Zufall jemanden finde, der den gleichen unbekannten Wobbler besitzt...


----------



## Blackstar89 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jetzt noch was,

vergleicht mal diesen Wobbler (DerNordenAngelt) 

http://www.shop.der-norden-angelt.d...cm-und-2gr-schwer-Farbe-orange-gree::478.html

Mit diesem 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shippng-Owner-Hooks-Mini-Crank-Stick-Lure-Hard-Plastic-Artificial-Baits-2g-28mm/1396418212.html


Fällt euch was auf ? Es ist zu 100% der gleiche Wobbler.


----------



## phreak (15. März 2014)

*AW: Es gibt wirkilich gute China Wobbler - Update.*

Mhhhh, Sammelbestellung? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## W-Lahn (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Blackstar89 schrieb:


> Jetzt noch was,
> 
> vergleicht mal diesen Wobbler (DerNordenAngelt)
> 
> ...



Der Shop müsste der-Chinese-angelt heißen. Hab mir gerade mal die Baitcast-Rolle angeschaut, http://www.shop.der-norden-angelt.de/Rollen/Baitcast-Rollen/Baitcast-Rolle-Trulinoya::537.html, die gibts bei Aliexpress für weniger als die Hälfte....


----------



## nostradamus (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

er muss auch leben! Ich finde den Preis nicht zu hoch! 

gruß


----------



## steffen287 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist diese Baitcaster brauchbar für Köder von 10 - 30 g ?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja, was willste für 25€ viel erwarten? Ausser unnötig vielen Kugellagern wird da nix sein. Ich würde mir das Geld sparen, gibt weniger Frust.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Fishing-reel-Bait-baitcasting-fishing-reel-Left-hand-Trulinoya-DM120LA-One-way-10ball-bearings/764135366.html


----------



## Blackstar89 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Rute.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Fish-Hunter-Brave-Series-LRBS1-902M-Spinning-Fishing-Rods-2-74m-Fishing-Rods/1570785249.html

und 

http://www.shop.der-norden-angelt.d...ave-Laenge-2-74-Meter-WG-6-35-gr-gr::381.html

Da sind doch auch die selben  Da sollen sogar Fuji Ringe dran sein ?


Und jetzt back to Topic. 

Ich habe gestern einen Brief vom Zoll bekommen, die Wobbler soll ich beim nächsten Zollamt abholen, da keine Rechnung beigelegt war. Ich hole die Wobbler am Montag ab, muss nur ausdrucken für wie viel ich die Wobbler gekauft habe. Dann kann ich sie am Montag auch endlich testen.


----------



## Lorenz (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Kram aus China hier teurer verhökert wird, ist nix neues. 



Blackstar89 schrieb:


> Da sollen sogar Fuji Ringe dran sein ?


Kann gut sein. 
Wenn der Hersteller keine Kosten für Marketing,Service etc. hat, dann sind diese 140,- für ne Rute mit Fuji Sic (?) nicht unrealistisch. Beim Chinesen steht SiC, beim deutschen "Fuji"; es wäre nicht auszuschließen, dass der Chinese verschiedene Ringe verbaut. Z.B. noname Ringe, mit Einlage die er "SiC" nennt, und ganz günstige Fuji aluminiumoxid (ganz grob pi*Daumen kosten die vielleicht 1/5 wie Fuji SiC).


----------



## phreak (3. April 2014)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Blackstar89 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern einen Brief vom Zoll bekommen, die Wobbler soll ich beim nächsten Zollamt abholen, da keine Rechnung beigelegt war. Ich hole die Wobbler am Montag ab, muss nur ausdrucken für wie viel ich die Wobbler gekauft habe. Dann kann ich sie am Montag auch endlich testen.


Und , wie laufen die? 



Gruß


----------



## Blackstar89 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hy, 

die Wobbler laufen alle sehr gut.

Für die paar Wobbler wollte ich jetzt kein neuen Eintrag machen.

Ich bekomme in den nächsten 2 wochen noch Fake´s vom Savage Gear 4 Play Herring in 19 und 13 cm.  Zudem noch 2x200 Wirbel zum testen. Die Wirbel die man hier bekommt kommen ja auch aus China, ist warscheinlich das selbe wie man hier im Laden bekommt. Allerdings kosten hier die 200 Wirbel gerade mal 2,80€ mit Versand.

Dann kommen noch Fake´s vom Doiyo Wobbler Masu Ikiteru  85 BT. Wenns nich die gleichen sind nur ohne Markenaufdruck, sehen identisch aus. Und andere Wobbler sind auch noch auf dem Weg. Frog´s als öberflächen Köder habe ich auch noch bestellt.


----------



## phreak (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super vielen dank für deinen Bericht. Liest sich sehr interessant. Werde auch mal welche bestellen. 

Gruß


----------



## Blackstar89 (9. April 2014)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Beim bestellen, schaue dir immer ganz genau die Bilder an 

Achte dabei auch auf die Haken, die typischen billig Chinawobbler haben ja fast alle die gleichen Schrotthaken.

Auf der Seite gibt es auch viel Müll. Wenn du bei einem Artikel nicht sicher bist ob er gut sein könnte oder Müll ist, lass es lieber sein und such nach was neuem


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin, habe mich auch mal locken lassen und habe mir einige von diesen hier bestellt:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-...62,searchweb201560_2,searchweb1451318400_6151

Allerdings über Ebay hier aus Deutschland. Ich bin gespannt Leute, Bilder / Angaben versprechen ja quasi nen Rapala X Rap.
Hat zufällig schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Dingern?

Grüße JK


----------



## Fördefischer (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habs vor einiger zeit auch mal drauf ankommen lassen und war echt positiv überrascht... lediglich die Drillinge musste ich austauschen aber das tue ich auch bei teuren Produkten fast immer. Laufen super und fangen sehr gut: http://www.ebay.de/itm/5x-Koder-im-...hash=item3f50c23818:m:m_Hrdb1gtLn_wVYod5mhZtQ


----------



## ronram (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ein hochinteressanter Thread#6.
Ist ja schon erstaunlich, wie günstig Wobbler und andere Angelprodukte bei Aliexpress angeboten werden.
Und manche kommen mir nicht nur auf den ersten, sondern auch auf den zweiten und dritten Blick vertraut vor. |rolleyes

Aber auch bei den Gummifischen habe ich etwas gefunden, das ich aus dem heimischen Angelladen kenne.
Die BEHR Trendex Slit Baits, mit denen ich sehr gerne fische, gibt es hier http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca...62,searchweb201560_6,searchweb1451318400_6151
deutlich günstiger als im Laden. 

Sooo...nach allem was ich gelesen habe werden Interneteinkäufe aus dem (nicht europäischen) Ausland unter 22€ Gesamtwert von der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer und Zollabgaben verschont.
Lediglich in die Gefahr die Sendung persönlich beim Zoll abzuholen könnte man geraten.
...Damit kann man leben.

@jkc
wenn dir deine Wobbler geliefert werden, kannst du ja ein kurzes Feedback geben .


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die BEHR Trendex Slit Baits, mit denen ich sehr gerne fische, gibt es hier http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca...62,searchweb201560_6,searchweb1451318400_6151
> deutlich günstiger als im Laden.



sorry für's off topic, die teile habe ich auch... bin aber nicht so begeistert davon. am drop shot eingesetzt, zeigen die kleinen gummis bei mir keinerlei aktion. egal ob nose hooked oder komplett aufgezogen...

hab' ich einfach nur 'ne schei** packung erwischt oder gibt's da irgendwelche tricks, um ihnen leben einzuhauchen??


----------



## ronram (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> sorry für's off topic, die teile habe ich auch... bin aber nicht so begeistert davon. am drop shot eingesetzt, zeigen die kleinen gummis bei mir keinerlei aktion. egal ob nose hooked oder komplett aufgezogen...
> 
> hab' ich einfach nur 'ne schei** packung erwischt oder gibt's da irgendwelche tricks, um ihnen leben einzuhauchen??



Nose-hooked klappt nicht ganz so gut, erst unter etwas Zug, aber mit einer stabilen Achse im Körper, sei es ein Jighaken oder ein Einzelhaken beim DS, kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Bei mir rattern die direkt los. 
Ich habe bestimmt schon 20 Packungen durch und bisher keine Probleme gehabt. #c


----------



## Lil Torres (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich werd's noch mal testen, danke für deine antwort. #6


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @jkc
> wenn dir deine Wobbler geliefert werden, kannst du ja ein kurzes Feedback geben .



Moin,

hiermal ein vorläufiges Ergebnis.
Bestellt hatte ich einige Wobbler in ca. 10cm und Versuchsweise einen in 14cm. Kosten waren ca. 2,2€ pro 10cm-Modell und ca. 6,5€ für den 14er.
Gegenüber den originalen für die Preise von ca. 12 und 15€ aufgerufen werden scheint das natürlich sehr reizvoll.

Erster Eindruck war "fischbar". Verarbeitung ist auf den ersten Blick nicht ganz sauber, aber völlig ok. Ebenso das Material, es scheint etwas weicher als das der originalen Rapalas.

Farben fand ich auch ganz ok, gerade beim 14cm Modell hatte ich daran nichts auszusetzen. 






(14cm, der Barsch-farbene ist ein Original)

Aber auch bei den kleineren brauchen sich einige Farben nicht verstecken (mittig original):










Richtig gut fand ich die Sprengringe am 14cm-Modell.





Aber auch die restlichen Ringe und sogar Haken machten einen brauchbaren Eindruck und ich habe sie alle dran gelassen.

Beim genaueren Hinsehen fielen mir unter den 10-cm Modellen unterschiedliche Ausführungen auf.
In erster Linie unterscheiden die sich in der Schaufelform und in der Einarbeitung der Ösen.

Links Original, mittig flache Schaufel, rechts Schaufel mit "Grübchen" wie beim Original.





Einmal ringförmig eingegossene Ösen:





Bzw. Bauchöse quer:





Und einmal zumindest optisch ans original angelegt:




wobei ich nicht erkennen kann, ob der Draht durchgehend ist (wie vermutlich beim Original) oder einfach stumpf, ohne Widerlager im Köder eingegossen ist. Beim 14cm Modell habe ich denEindruck, dass es kein durchgehender Draht ist.
Zugtests haben aber alle Ösen bestanden.

Vom ersten Gedanken her, habe ich befürchtet, dass die Modelle mit flacher Schaufel nicht anständig laufen. Am Wasser zeigte es sich aber anders:
Die Teile mit flacher Schaufel laufen super, auch bei langsamer Führung. Die mit "Grübchen" und das 14cm-Modell hingegen brauchen eine relativ hohe Geschwindigkeit um zu laufen.
Zudem zeigte sich, dass der 14er leider undicht ist und Wasser zieht:





Einmal eingedrungenes Wasser kommt nur schwer wieder raus und so haben sich schon Verfärbungen im inneren gebildet, wobei für mich die Undichtigkeit an sich schon disqualifiziert.
Bei den 10cm Modellen war nur einer, der innen einen leichten Beschlag hatte, sicherheitshalber machen die Teile aber gerade einen mehrstündigen Tauchgang.

Weiter Schwächen zeigten sich nach einigen Stunden bis Nächten in der feuchten Köderbox:




Die Kleinteile der 10cm-Modell rosten schnell.

Joar, Stand jetzt, würde ich maximal die beiden Farben nachkaufen, oder empfehlen (beide mit flacher Schaufel), Bzw raten auf die glatte Schaufel zu achten.




Wobei die Wobbler auf aliexpress meiner Meinung nach alle die gleiche Schaufel haben, was nen Hinweis auf eine Produktionsumstellung sein könnte.
Ob die anderen Wobbler zum Twitchen oder Schleppen taugen kann ich mir zwar vorstellen, habe ich aber nicht überprüft.

Schwankende Qualitätsstandards, Bzw fehlende Produktlaufzeiten, sehe ich auch als eines der größten Probleme bei Billigwobblern. Wenn ich was für mich fischbares gefunden habe, will ich das auch über Jahre hinweg kaufen können. Selbst bei einigen Marken nerven mich verschwindende Modelle, wo deren Laufzeiten in der Regel länger sind.

Soweit erst mal, Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schön, einige Zweifel beseitigt und einiges an Vermutungen bestätigt.
Danke dafür.
Was mich interessiert sind die Wurfweiten und das Wurfverhalten. Ich habe preiswerte Wobbler, die nur 10 Meter kommen. Wie sieht es hier aus?


----------



## ronram (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hey jkc,

besten Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort .
Das hilft schon sehr weiter .


----------



## Purist (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Bestellt hatte ich einige Wobbler in ca. 10cm und Versuchsweise einen in  14cm. Kosten waren ca. 2,2€ pro 10cm-Modell und ca. 6,5€ für den 14er.



Das 11cm Modell (sieht aus wie dein 10er) mit flacher Schaufel habe ich  für ca. 1,25€ bestellt und auch bekommen- was soll man bei dem Preis  noch sagen, selbst die Drillinge sind gut.

Ganz hübsch läuft auch dieser Crankbait (den gibt's bei vielen Anbieter, teilweise auch noch billiger):
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Shallow-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-Minnow-Fishing-Tackle-C564X18/1459531943.html

Ob das der gleiche ist, den auch Spro als Power Catcher Plus Dopey Crank im Programm hat, kann ich nicht sagen, Ähnlichkeit ist vorhanden, die länge passt. 

Gegen undichtigkeiten bei solchen Billigwobblern dürfte etwas Kunststoffkleber helfen.


----------



## captn-ahab (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe hier https://wlure.com/ die tage ca 20 Stück bestellt, ich bin mal gespannt wie die sind.
Die hatten eine Angebotswoche, hab für die meisten 0,99€ gezahlt.


----------



## jkc (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich interessiert sind die Wurfweiten und das Wurfverhalten. Ich habe preiswerte Wobbler, die nur 10 Meter kommen. Wie sieht es hier aus?



Hi, das hatte ich beim Schreiben auch im Kopf, aber leider habe ich am Wasser kein Direktvergleich mit dem Original gemacht.
Wurfverhalten war aber auf gar keinen Fall schlecht, die Wobbler haben alle auch, wurfstabilisierende Kugeln die im Köder nach hinten rollen. Nächstes mal habe ich da aber nen scharfen Blick drauf.




Purist schrieb:


> Das 11cm Modell (sieht aus wie dein 10er) mit flacher Schaufel habe ich  für ca. 1,25€ bestellt und auch bekommen- was soll man bei dem Preis  noch sagen, selbst die Drillinge sind gut...



Hi, hab nochmal nachgesehen, auch meine waren mit 11cm ausgezeichnet, nachgemessen habe ich nicht, sind aber vermutlich die gleichen Wobbler, hatte oben ja auch den China-Link dazu, wo sie auch für Deinen Preis zu haben sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich habe hier https://wlure.com/ die tage ca 20 Stück bestellt, ich bin mal gespannt wie die sind.
> Die hatten eine Angebotswoche, hab für die meisten 0,99€ gezahlt.



|bigeyes

geile Seite! Vor allem Paypal-Zahlung macht´s interessant.

Grüße JK


----------



## cin4040 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Ich habe hier https://wlure.com/ die tage ca 20 Stück bestellt, ich bin mal gespannt wie die sind.
> Die hatten eine Angebotswoche, hab für die meisten 0,99€ gezahlt.


Würde mich mal interessieren, wie dein erster Eindruck ist. Bei den Preisen wäre das schon cool, wenn die gut sind. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1072 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



cin4040 schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen wäre das schon cool, wenn die gut sind.



Um eine groben Eindruck zu bekommen, welche Wobbler taugen, schau einfach nach den Bewertungen bei Wlure in Aliexpress oder gar Ebay- Der Herr Wang (heisst er, glaub' ich) ist in beiden aktiv und verschickt recht zügig, die Wobbler kommen in Plastiktütchen und ordentlichem Schutz der Drillinge, ein Kontrollwisch, das alles eingepackt ist, liegt auch bei.
Natürlich kann man auch direkt über die Webseite bestellen, spart meist noch einmal Geld. 
Sonderangebote für Wlure.com gibt's für Ebaykundschaft per Email 

Aber wie gesagt: Manche der Wobbler haben eben auch andere, teils noch deutlich billiger im Programm.. Wlure hat dafür einige ausgefallenere Lackierungen.


----------



## captn-ahab (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sobald die Teile da sind schreibe ich ein Review, vorsprochen.

Habe noch ein paar Teile vor 3 Wochen geordert.
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-new-Available-100M-Fluorocarbon-Fishing-Line-4-32LB-Carbon-Fiber-Leader-Line-brand-fly-fishing/32335070453.html
Ich probiere es mal aus, sobald es da ist, aber der preis ist echt krass.

Und die hier habe ich vor ein paar Tagen bekommen: Die Verarbeitung, auch der Haken, macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Ein Preis von 3,30 für 5 Stück ist ein Knaller. Ich habe sie mir extra für ein paar Hängerstellen geholt, um nicht Rapala und Konsorten im Baum zu versenken.

Wlur ehabe ich über eine andere Bestellung bei ali kennengelernt.

Edit:
Gleichzeitig geschrieben:
Achtet einfach auf Angebote, hab 1 Woche überlegt zu bestellen und dann waren auf einmal diverse Wobbler für 0,99€ zu haben...da habe ich zugeschlagen.
Meine Bestellung:


----------



## Purist (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung:



Wäre mir zu haarig mit der Umsatzsteuergrenze beim Zoll, lieber etwas weniger ordern


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, ist doch noch im Rahmen, das wird sicherlich durchgewunken oder im schlimmsten Fall sind´s 6€.
Praktisch liegt die Grenze ja über der angegebenen Freigrenze weil unter 5€ anfallender MWST der Zoll gar nicht arbeitet.

Habe gestern auch noch mal nen 10er für W-Lures springen lassen, ich berichte.


Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ist doch noch im Rahmen, das wird sicherlich durchgewunken oder im schlimmsten Fall sind´s 6€.



Ich weiß, finde es aber trotzdem ärgerlich wenn der Dollar gerade nach so einer Order nach oben schießt, das lässt sich derzeit schlecht kalkulieren. Für die 6€ kann man sie auch gleich in 10 einzelnen Briefen ordern :m


----------



## deratmer (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wlure hat schon einige schöne Geräte - mache jetzt ne Bestellung fertig, melde mich dann bei Lieferung und später nach Einsatz am Wasser


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lollo (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/110mm...48&btsid=a0a16009-78e8-4aa3-b594-74663687e15e

Kann jemand was zu diesen sagen


----------



## boot (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Läuft sehr gut habe im in Grün,gut für Zander und Barsch.lg


----------



## Fr33 (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hübsche Teile... sehen bischen aus, wie die Bode-Eigenmarke Taipan.... und die laufen auch bestens.

Hab auch snaps beim Ali bestellt.... def. ProfiBlinker x-strong Qualität.^^


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/110mm...48&btsid=a0a16009-78e8-4aa3-b594-74663687e15e
> 
> Kann jemand was zu diesen sagen



Hi, das sind im Prinzip die, die ich oben detailliert beschrieben habe, laut Fotos scheinbar mit flacher Schaufel.

Grüße JK


----------



## Slick (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJG4PvT7SCI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDdqSxT3p9Y

Die China Teile fangen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hübsche Teile... sehen bischen aus, wie die Bode-Eigenmarke Taipan.... und die laufen auch bestens.


Ne, die auf dem letzten Bild sind nicht unsere, sondern Rapalla`s.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab auch snaps beim Ali bestellt.... def. ProfiBlinker x-strong Qualität.^^


Was meinst du wo die ihre Snaps herbekommen... Geh mal auf alibaba.com, da kannst du dich dumm und dusselig mit "Markenprodukten" kaufen - wenn man das nötige Kleingeld für die Mindestabnahmemengen hat...

Ach ja... gebt mal "Lurefans" und "Megabass" in die Suche bei den Chinamännern ein, ihr werdet überrascht sein.

Ich habe neulich aus Neugier bei einem privaten Anbieter zwei Wobbler ersteigert und bekam noch ein paar "Gimmiks dazu: alles Formen die ich von Megabass kenne und die es beim Chinamann verdammt billig gibt - nur in einer anderen Farbe, anderen Drillingen und Sprengringen.


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ...sind nicht unsere, sondern Rapalla`s.
> ...



Moin, es sind keine Rapalas, nur deren Klone, siehe weiter oben.

Grüße JK


----------



## captn-ahab (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich war gestern los die Wobbler testen. Köderkontrolle war angesichts des Windes kaum möglich, aber ich habe mein Bestes gegeben.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/SEALURER-5PCS-Fishing-Sinking-VIB-Lure-11g-7cm-Vibration-Vibe-Rattle-Hooks-Baits-Crankbaits-5-Colors/32278713577.html

Die Wobbler kommen in der 5er Packung für ca. 3,50€, das Vorbild ist der Rapala Rippin Rap.
Die Verarbeitung ist sauber und ich habe nicht einmal die Haken gewechselt, da die im gegensatz zu anderen die ich mal gekauft habe einen wirklich anständigen Eindruck vermitteln.

Der Lauf ist gut, der Wobbler sinkt langsam ab und die Rasseln tun ihr Werk. Kurbelt man ganz schnell läuft er Oberflächennah oder durchbricht diese kurz, was aber auch an meiner erhöhten Position liegen kann.

Eigentlich habe ich sie für einen kleinen Fluss gekauft, dort ist aber zur Zeit zu viel Druck drauf. Aber am Kanal werde ich sie sicher auch öfter einsetzen.
Fazit: Es ist nicht das original und dieses läuft sicher noch besser, der Unterschied liegt aber immerhin bei 7,00€ zu 0,70€!



Am Rande:
Vielen Dank liebe Fisch und Fang! An der Stelle (immer schon viel los) waren gesten 6 oder 7 Angler auf 200 Metern.
Wer das Bild erkennt....hinten in der Kurve war das Interview vom Beyer.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, es sind keine Rapalas, nur deren Klone, siehe weiter oben.
> 
> Grüße JK



So war das ja auch gemeint.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> So war das ja auch gemeint.





Servus,


die Taipans die ich meine habt ihr gar nicht mehr im Programm. Müssten die  Finger Shads Suspending gewesen sein. Die verlinkten könnten auch X-Rap Minnows sein  


Ich bin im Fishing4Man Forum angemeldet und da gibts nen eigenen Tread über die China Orders. Interessant ist dabei Aliexpress (ist eher was für normale Abnahmemengen...).


Was wir da schon für "Marken-produkte" gefunden haben - die andere Shops als deren Eigenentwurf angepriesen haben... junge junge ...


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist auch immer lustig, wenn irgendwelche Markenfreaks dann in solchen Fällen das große Plagiatsgeschrei anstimmen - obwohl es da dann gar kein "Original" gibt (bzw. noch nie gab), sondern nur jeweils anders gelabelte OEM-Ware.

Bei vielen Gummifischen genau dasselbe.


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vor allem wo  sie doch ständig "China ist die Werkbank der Welt" durch die Medien zu hören bekommen ...komischerweise schon mit OEM -Produkt nix anzufangen wissen und AppleProdukte zBsp. als sakrale Warenfetisch-Hostie tagtäglich "anbeten"...
können uU dann fast rabiat werden (vor allem wenn du ihnen als ehemal. (Groß)handelsbeschäftigter so bissle die Mehrwertverteilung zwischen den Einzelkapitalen vorrechnest^^)... immer wieder lustig


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Natürlich kommt nicht alles aus CN - das sollte man berücksichtigen. Einige Hardbaits haben sehr ausklügelte Weight-Balance Systeme die ne bessere Wurfperformance bieten. Für sowas gibts dann noch 1-2 Werke in Malaysien usw. Selten Japan. Aber bei vielen Produkten ist es so, dass hier einmal im Jahr die Vertriebe nach CN fliegen, dort im Kalatog blättern... sich dann Artikel raus picken und für sich Labeln lassen. Teils gibts dann 1-2 "Sonderfarben" und je nach Geld gescheite Drillinge oder ne 2. Lackschicht 


Auch immer wieder toll wie das dann klappt (oder manchmal gar nicht gelabelt wird):


1) http://www.topwater-productions.de/Ruten/Normandy-Ruten/Normandy-Unicorn.html


2) http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Normandy-Unicorn-series-straight-handle-grip-FUJI-accessories-lure-rod-1-92-1-98-2-04/1260897_32287874634.html?storeId=1260897


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Fr22 - richtig nicht alles kommt aus Cn-Mainland, anderes aus Taiwan oder Südkorea oder halt Malaysia...jedoch kostet "Made in Japan" halt auch sehr viel, klar: Die Lohnstückkosten sind dort eben extrem...
Als Dreieicher biste ja von der Äktschn`au ned so weid weg^^
Topwater sind eh lustig- wie ging DER Hitsong der Prinzen?^^
besste: Topwater-_*PRODUCTIONS (sic!)

*_


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Glavoc


meinst du etwa unser "China-Klamotten-Trade" Center ^^. Das ist ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hehe...auch und nicht nur ...
lg
Ist aber im Prinzip nicht viel anderst...eventl. im Highendbereich bei der Baustelle dann noch die Türkei^^ - findest dort aber nicht nur Chinesen..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> die Taipans die ich meine habt ihr gar nicht mehr im Programm. Müssten die  Finger Shads Suspending gewesen sein. Die verlinkten könnten auch X-Rap Minnows sein



Doch ein paar "Finger Shads" haben wir noch... Und die verlinkten sind wirklich die X-Rap Minnows. 




Fr33 schrieb:


> ...da gibts nen eigenen Tread über die China Orders. Interessant ist dabei Aliexpress (ist eher was für normale Abnahmemengen...).
> 
> Was wir da schon für "Marken-produkte" gefunden haben - die andere Shops als deren Eigenentwurf angepriesen haben... junge junge ...



Das sag ich ja schon seit Jahren... Und das was man dort sieht ist nur ein Bruchteil von dem was es wirklich alles auf dem Markt gibt.
Ich bekomme ja immer mit was meine Chefs erzählen wenn sie von der großen Messe in China kommen.


----------



## fischbär (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, ich habe jetzt das hier bekommen:
http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7229990743.html?orderId=72076830277002

Hat ca. 6 Wochen Lieferzeit gehabt. Ideal also fürs Schonzeitende 

Die Dinger schnüffeln etwas nach Farbe, sonst ist die Quali aber durchaus ok. Die Haken sind scharf und beschichtet. Sehen 1:1 aus wie auf dem Foto. Hat schon ein Bisschen Chinafeeling, aber völlig ok. Laufen tun sie auch, sogar mit Gewichtsverlagerung. Werfen ist ebenfalls ok. Sprengringe sind mittelmäßig aber für Barsch und Zander ok. Für Meterhechte vielleicht etwas schwach.
Gefangen noch nix, aber es beißt eh absolut gar nichts auf keinen Köder bei uns zur Zeit. Gestern erst wieder 6 h für nix vergeudet.


----------



## fischbär (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJG4PvT7SCI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDdqSxT3p9Y
> 
> Die China Teile fangen.



Boah, die nehmen aber auch jeden Scheiß mit, oder? Wie machen denn die Gewässer das mit?


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So machen das manche bestimmte Angler bei uns leider auch. Der 8cm Rotzbarsch wird auch mitgenommen und landet am Stück in der Paella.
Da brauch man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man nach 8 Stunden immer noch nix gefangen hat.

Meinetwegen sollen sie die Schwarzgrundeln mitnehmen. Dafür gibt es aber scheinbar keine Kochrezepte!


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> So machen das manche bestimmte Angler bei uns leider auch. Der 8cm Rotzbarsch wird auch mitgenommen und landet am Stück in der Paella.
> Da brauch man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn man nach 8 Stunden immer noch nix gefangen hat.
> 
> Meinetwegen sollen sie die Schwarzgrundeln mitnehmen. Dafür gibt es aber scheinbar keine Kochrezepte!




Passt nicht zum Thema...aber fritiert sollen die ganz gut schmecken


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Aliexpress gibt es auch die 4,5 cm Wobbler von Trulinoya.
Hab ein paar von denen und finde sie ganz gut. Brachten mir letztes Jahr ein paar Barsche ein.
Findet man da teilweise für 7 Dollar für 9-10 Stück.
Ebenso die 3,5 cm Minicranks. Die sind auch gut.


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

der Diplomzyniker soll aber auch mal checken wo_* die *_da so angeln. Dort ist eine Weite und Natur die er so vermutl. gar nie kennenlernen durfte....sorry für das OT aber an deinem Post war so "ein Geschmäckle" wie wir Schwaben sagen. Übrigens würde ich mir manchmal paar Kochtopfangler wünschen, Stichwort Verbuttung.
lg Petri und tl


----------



## fischbär (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auch wenn es das OT weitertreibt: gegen Verbuttung helfen nur große Raubfische. Und die sind das erste, was Kochtopfangler mitnehmen.


----------



## lollo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7313743119.html?orderId=72800763244197

Hab mir mal diese bestellt sehn echt klasse aus aber wie wir alle wissen kommt es vorallem auf dem Lauf an


----------



## Purist (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Chinesisches Neujahrsfest verhindert weitere Bestellungen von mir, aber die Schonzeit ist noch lang, auch wenn der Versand bis zu 4 Wochen dauert.

Weiss jemand, warum die Warenbriefchen immer bei unterschiedlichen Zollstellen in Deutschland landen? Liegt das an den gerade freien Ladekapazitäten der Airlines?


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Korrekt Purist. Die Haupt-Airfreight-Centren von DHL/ Deutsche Post liegt in Frankfurt und Leipzig. Da kommt es meistens an. 


ich hab Drillinge bestellt - zwar vor CN New Year --- aber ich hab ja zum Glück Zeit.


----------



## lollo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal ne dumme Frage aber die Ware kommt schon zu mir nach Hause oder ?


----------



## Fattony (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab auch mal ein Set Miniwobbler und 30 Spinner bestellt. Stückpreis weniger als 0,30 € , das muss ich probieren


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

In den meisten Fällen schon  Je nach dem wie viel zu eingekauft hast, musst du es bei DEINEM zuständigen Zollamt abholen und verzollen/versteuern lassen.


Hier kurz:


0-22€ Warenwert inkl. Versandkosten =  Zollfrei
23-150€ Warenwert inkl. Versand = +19% MwSt auf die Sendung
ab >150€ Warenwert inkl. Versand = +19% MwST & indivi Zollbetrag


http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...em-Wert/sendungen-mit-geringem-wert_node.html


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meistens ja, aber wenn es vom Zoll rausgefischt wird (Wert nicht angegeben, Wert zu hoch, Zweifel am Inhalst etc.) dann darfst du ggf. beim Zoll antanzen.

Edit: Ne Sekunde zu langsam. Zu den 22€, das ist zwar die Grenze aber ein wenig Luft nach oben hat man (~26€, da unter 5€ keine Gebühren erhoben werden).

Aufpassen sollte man beim Dollarkurs, da zählt nicht der tagesaktuelle Kurs sondern der vom Zoll monatlich festgelegte Kurs.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Meistens ja, aber wenn es vom Zoll rausgefischt wird (Wert nicht angegeben, Wert zu hoch, Zweifel am Inhalst etc.) dann darfst du ggf. beim Zoll antanzen.
> 
> Edit: Ne Sekunde zu langsam. Zu den 22€, das ist zwar die Grenze aber ein wenig Luft nach oben hat man (~26€, da unter 5€ keine Gebühren erhoben werden).
> 
> Aufpassen sollte man beim Dollarkurs, da zählt nicht der tagesaktuelle Kurs sondern der vom Zoll monatlich festgelegte Kurs.




Richtig - bisi Spielraum gibt es da immer. Nur bitte nicht übertreiben. Die vom Zoll sind nicht doof! 


Man muss aber nicht immer beim Zoll antanzen - es geht auch, dass man die Unterlagen per Mail zur zuständigen Zollstelle nachreicht. Ab und an muss man dennoch hin.


----------



## lollo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Aber ich finde das kein Problem Dächer Versand fast immer kostenlos ist dann bestell ich halt öfter


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab öfters schon in China Köder und Zubehör bestellt. Wenn ich die 22 Euro-Marke erreicht hatte, dann habe ich ein paar Tage später die nächsten Artikel bestellt.
Gerade Dinge wie Glasperlen sind da oft deutlich günstiger. Habe mir verschiedene Farben und Größen bestellt.


----------



## Purist (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage aber die Ware kommt schon zu mir nach Hause oder ?



Die bringt der Postboote und schmeisst sie in den Briefkasten, wenn sie reinpasst.

Habe schon über 30 Bestellungen in China gemacht und bislang ist noch immer alles angekommen. 

Vor kurzem gab's mal eine Aktion eines Ali-Konkurrenten, da gab's um die 10$ Guthaben umsonst- nach drei Wochen hatte ich die 4 verschiedenen Sendungen von unterschiedlichen Anbietern für lau, dummerweise alle auch noch als Einschreiben verschickt |rolleyes
Eine so große Angelzeugauswahl, wie bei Ali oder Ebay, hatte der aber nicht. 

Krank finde ich den globalen Handel aber schon, da bekommst du die Waren schon hinterhergeworfen... Wieviele Generationen von Anglern haben sich Wobbler zu diesen Preisen gewünscht?! Aber gut, selbst die Banken verschenken inzwischen Geld.


----------



## lollo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab aber ich bin echt gespannt ob 6 wobbler für 10€ auch was taugen


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> .....Krank finde ich den globalen Handel aber schon, da bekommst du die Waren schon hinterhergeworfen... Wieviele Generationen von Anglern haben sich Wobbler zu diesen Preisen gewünscht?!.....



Das wird auch noch ein Shopsterben und auch möglicherweise ein Sterben beim Großhandel nachziehen.


----------



## lollo (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich kann mir aber noch immer Need vorstellen das diese mit markenwobblern mithalten können


----------



## Purist (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das wird auch noch ein Shopsterben und auch möglicherweise ein Sterben beim Großhandel nachziehen.



Siehst du darin ein Problem? Entweder man will den Kapitalismus und die Globalisierung oder nicht. Dass man heute als Verbraucher Kleinstmengen, gesponsort vom chinesischen Staat (China Post), ordern kann, die der Handel vor Ort nur mit Preisaufschlägen von 300% und mehr anbieten kann, ist doch auch nur eine Liberalisierung. Natürlich, das System schneidet sich selbst ins Fleisch, dem Verbraucher ist das aber, zurecht, völlig egal, schließlich ist er derjenige, der Auswüchse im Markt inkl. der Renditemaximierung der Marken, zahlen darf. Wenn ich mir z.B. anschaue was hierzulande Kleinteile (Wirbel, Haken usw.) im Angelbereich inzwischen (das war einmal anders!) kosten und für welche Centbeträge sie in China verkauft werden, kann einem nur schlecht werden.

Ich kaufe noch immer am liebsten Waren, die "Made in EU" sind, leider gibt's die im Angelsektor nur noch im begrenzten Umfang.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich sehe darin kein Problem, auch ich habe kein Geld zu verschenken, habe auch schon in China bestellt.

Lediglich die Beschaffung von frischen Maden könnte zukünftig problematisch werden, Garatieabwicklung ebenfalls.

Habe bei Aliexpress eine Angelrute gekauft, Angelrute kam beschädigt (gebrochen) bei mir an, der Verkäufer hat mir Problemlos eine neue Angelrute zugeschickt. Mußte noch nicht mal die defekte Rute zurückschicken. Demzufolge scheinen die Margen, die die chinesischen Shopbetreiber erziehlen, für Chinesen immer noch sehr gut zu sein.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nicht unbedingt, aber die sind normalerweise sehr kundenorientiert. Lieber kein Gewinn und einen zufriedenen Kunden als ein unzufriedener Kunde.
Habe auch schon reichlich aus allen Bereichen aus Fernost bestellt und bei Problemen wurde dies immer sehr zuvorkommend gelöst.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir aber noch immer Need vorstellen das diese mit markenwobblern mithalten können



Da gibts meines Wissens nach fast keine Unterschiede. Einzig die Drillinge und Sprengringe können u.U. schlechter sein.
Die Farben sind natürlich teilweise schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## ayron (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Da gibts meines Wissens nach fast keine Unterschiede. Einzig die Drillinge und Sprengringe können u.U. schlechter sein.
> Die Farben sind natürlich teilweise schon gewöhnungsbedürftig.



Gibts aber auch bei "teuren" Firmen. Hab hier nen Wobbler von Strike Pro liegen, den könntest du Kindern zum spielen  geben.

Bei den Plastewobblern kann man die Kirmesfarben ja einfach durch schmirgeln entschärfen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oder aber neu lackieren... Mittlerweile brauch ich nur 3 "feste" Farben...


----------



## nostradamus (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Oder aber neu lackieren... Mittlerweile brauch ich nur 3 "feste" Farben...




und die wären?

gruß

mario


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Firetiger, Weiß und Silber/Grün.
Alternativ zu Firetiger die Farbe Chatreuse/Neon-Grün


----------



## nostradamus (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

silber grün überrascht mich bischen ansonsten topp!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Warum? Ist auffällig und trotzdem natürlich.

Hab eher mit gerechnet er das Chatreuse/Neongrün (war eine "alte" Farbe von den Daiwa Wobblern) für Verwunderung sorgt.


----------



## Purist (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Demzufolge scheinen die Margen, die die chinesischen Shopbetreiber erziehlen, für Chinesen immer noch sehr gut zu sein.



Bei Ruten sicherlich, aber bei Kleinzeug? Man kann ja über den Daumen peilen: Was kostet die Ware bei Alibaba.com in rauen Mengen, wieviel kostet eine Sendung per Chinapost, wieviele Gebühren zahlt man bei Ali, zieht man das vom Aliexpresspreis ab, kommt man einigermaßen an die Gewinne heran. Ich denke da zählt vor allem die Masse, die macht's lukrativ.

Ein Vergleich: 
lt. Chinapost kostet eine Airmail von max. 20g nach Europa momentan etwa 0,82€, je 10g mehr: +0,245€.
So billig ist das gar nicht, die Deutsche Post will für einen Standardbrief/oder "Warensendung kompakt" nach China mit 20g nämlich auch "nur" 0,90€ haben (Laufzeit 6-14 Tage)- und die geben auch noch Rabatte für große Briefmengen. |rolleyes


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich:
> lt. Chinapost kostet eine Airmail von max. 20g nach Europa momentan etwa 0,82€, je 10g mehr: +0,245€. ...



Was jedoch Endkuntenpreise sind und nichts mit dem zu tun hat was Händler zahlen (soweit mir bekannt).


----------



## Mateo (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie lange hat eure Lieferung von wlure gedauert ?


----------



## fischbär (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ob das jetzt ein Shopsterben auslöst oder nicht, ist doch eigentlich egal. Jeder Geschätsinhaber bietet am Ende nur eine Leistung an. Und wenn die keiner mehr will, hat er eben Pech. Ging den Droschkenfahrern auch nicht anders. Oder was sollen die Hersteller von Twistern sagen?
Ich denke mal, dass der lokale Handel immer noch seine Nische finden wird. Aber ich hoffe auch, dass die Abzockerei in Angelläden mal eingedämmt wird. Die Preise in manchen sind ja wohl völlig Banane!
Und wenn die kleinen chinesischen Kinder, die die Wobbler bemalen einen Weg finden, die direkt zu vertickern, dann kosten die eben nur noch 30 Cent und Aliexpress geht pleite. So ist es nun mal in der Geschäftswelt.

Das billige Chinatackle eröffnet doch aber auch einfach mal ganz neue Methoden zu angeln! Auf einmal kann man seinen Wobbler an ein Tiroler Hölzl binden und am Grund in der Strömung schleifen. Bleibts hängen, ********gal. Oder neben Bäumen, unter Bäumen, zwischen Müll im Wasser etc.
Gerade bei uns in der Elbe gibt es gute Stellen, die durch angeschwemmte Sandsäcke völlig versaut sind. In dem Gewebe bleiben die Wobbler sofort und final hängen. Jetzt kann man da endlich wieder angeln, ohne gleich 10 Euro im Fluss zu lassen!


----------



## jkc (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> ...Auf einmal kann man seinen Wobbler an ein Tiroler Hölzl binden und am Grund in der Strömung schleifen. Bleibts hängen, ********gal. Oder neben Bäumen, unter Bäumen, zwischen Müll im Wasser etc.
> Gerade bei uns in der Elbe gibt es gute Stellen, die durch angeschwemmte Sandsäcke völlig versaut sind. In dem Gewebe bleiben die Wobbler sofort und final hängen. Jetzt kann man da endlich wieder angeln, ohne gleich 10 Euro im Fluss zu lassen!



Hm, ob das so positiv zu sehen ist? Ich muss natürlich eingestehen dass ich mit nem 2€-Wobbler auch risikoreicher fische als mit nem 12€ Köder aber so ganz unbedenklich finde ich das nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



> In dem Gewebe bleiben die Wobbler sofort und final hängen


Dagegen helfen Krautschutz-Drillinge. Habe für Totholzkanten und andere notorische Haken-Hängerstellen (u. a. bekannte Ufer-Grillplätze, an denen auch immer wieder mal kaputte Picknickdecken von Feiervolk etc. im Wasser landen) ein paar Köder darauf umgerüstet.

Gibt zwar den einen oder anderen Fehlbiss mehr, aber man reißt deutlich (!) weniger ab. 

Da rechnen sich die Mehrkosten für die Krautschutzteile sehr schnell, während man keine "UW-Weihnachtsbäume" produziert (muss IMO nicht unbedingt im Übermaß provoziert sein - zudem kosten abgerissene Schnurmeter auch was).

Wichtig ist da halt ein derb harter Anschlag wg. der Krautschutzdrähte, kompromissloses Drillen/Halten wg. direkter Hindernisnähe sowieso.

Also allgemein nix für zu leichtes Gerät, das muss wüst zimmern. Feinheits-Flash sind da völlig fehl am Platze - da sind weder Zeit noch Platz für "Spaß am Drill", Ausdrillen für Handlandung etc.

Der Fisch darf da so wenig wie nur möglich Schnur abziehen können

--> sehr wichtig: ein großer und stabiler Kescher, in den neben nem noch agilen Meterhecht auch noch ne Runde Vegetationsgruscht bzw. sonstiger mitgekommener Mistmüll (große Plastiktüten, versenkte Gammeljeans etc.) mit reinpassen, ohne großartig "einfädeln" zu müssen.

Schon alleine deshalb an solchen Stellen nicht zu leicht angeln, weil da immer damit zu rechnen ist, dass irgendwelcher Trash in der Leine "mitgedrillt" werden muss.


----------



## deratmer (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

was bietet denn der konventionelle Handel, dass diese absurden Preise rechtfertigt? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Arbeitsplätze..?
Jetzt wird es aber OT. Eigentlich ist es egal, ob die Dinger bei uns teuer sind. Wenn wir hier genug Geld verdienen ist es eh Wurscht.
Siehe Norwegen, Bier kostet das 3-4 fache was es hier kostet. Dort bekommen die Leute auch das drei bis Vierfache.

Wenn ich nichts verdiene kann ich auch nix kaufen. Alles eine Sache des Gleichgewichts.


----------



## steinbem (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://m.ebay.de/itm/5pcs-Fishing-Lure-Crank-Bait-11-5g-9-5cm-A-/251774381140?txnId=1796392600015

Diese hier und speziell diesen Händler hier kann ich auch wärmstens empfehlen. Gute Wobbler für schmales Geld. Zwar sind die Haken und Sprengringe relativ rostanfällig, man wird also nicht jahrelang seinen Spass an den Dingern haben, für kleines Geld gibt es aber geundsolide Scouts mit ordentlichen Laufverhalten. Ich benutze solche Dinger grundsätzlich zum auskunschaften neuer Abschnitte oder zum weit treiben lassen bei starker Strömung. 

Tatsächlich fing ich auch vor kurzem meinen ersten Hecht auf so einen Genossen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcidosso (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich konnte zu diesem Thema hier doch einige interessante Beiträge lesen . Es reizte mich, dieses ebenfalls mal auszuprobieren. Gestern habe ich eine Bestellung zu Aliexpress rausgeschickt. Ein paar günstige Wobbler und viel Kleinzeug . Mal schauen, welche Zeit ins Land geht , bevor ich die Sendung erhalte. Ich hatte schon mal über China (ebay) ein Sixpack Wobbler bestellt. Die Abwicklung war absolut in Ordnung, aber die Ware ... ? Einen Wobbler habe ich aus dem kleinen Karton herausgestellt und ... ? Absoluter Mist. Die Haken wohl eher aus Büroklammern gefertigte, der Wobblerkörper hätte auch ein Plastikposenkörper sein können. Die Anderen habe ich mir garnicht mehr angeschaut. Nun, der Preis war gering, ich hätte auch nicht viel erwarten können. Zum Glück, haben hier andere Boarder bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Deshalb einer neuer Testkauf. Mal schauen, was ankommt. Hoffentlich vor Ende der Schonzeit. Es wäre schön, wenn ich von den teuren Käufen in Deutschland wegkäme. Einen 40.-€-Wobbler zu versenken, würde mir den Angeltag zumindest ein bisschen versauen. Bei einem 1,77Dollar-Wobbler hätte ich diese Gefühle nicht. 

 Gruß aus GE


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehr interessantes Thema. Allerdings finde ich die Herangehensweise, mehr oder weniger mutwillig mit Haken gespickte Billigköder zu versenken, doch arg fragwürdig. Spätestens, wenn im Badesee der dritte in sowas reingelatscht ist im Sommer, gibts Angel- oder Methodenverbote...

Da find ich Pirsch- Hirschs Ansatz deutlich besser für alle Beteiligten.

Nebenbei: Was nützt der billigste Köder, wenn ich 5 brauche, bis einer vernünftig läuft? Grade Wobbler sind ja da so eine Sache.

Denn hol ich mir lieber günstige Blinker die laufen vom Polenmarkt...bastel da Krautschutzhaken dran...und schon kann ich nahezu überall angeln.


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Ich konnte zu diesem Thema hier doch einige interessante Beiträge lesen . Es reizte mich, dieses ebenfalls mal auszuprobieren. Gestern habe ich eine Bestellung zu Aliexpress rausgeschickt. Ein paar günstige Wobbler und viel Kleinzeug . Mal schauen, welche Zeit ins Land geht , bevor ich die Sendung erhalte. Ich hatte schon mal über China (ebay) ein Sixpack Wobbler bestellt. Die Abwicklung war absolut in Ordnung, aber die Ware ... ? Einen Wobbler habe ich aus dem kleinen Karton herausgestellt und ... ? Absoluter Mist. Die Haken wohl eher aus Büroklammern gefertigte, der Wobblerkörper hätte auch ein Plastikposenkörper sein können. Die Anderen habe ich mir garnicht mehr angeschaut. Nun, der Preis war gering, ich hätte auch nicht viel erwarten können. Zum Glück, haben hier andere Boarder bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Deshalb einer neuer Testkauf. Mal schauen, was ankommt. Hoffentlich vor Ende der Schonzeit. Es wäre schön, wenn ich von den teuren Käufen in Deutschland wegkäme. Einen 40.-€-Wobbler zu versenken, würde mir den Angeltag zumindest ein bisschen versauen. Bei einem 1,77Dollar-Wobbler hätte ich diese Gefühle nicht.
> 
> Gruß aus GE




Was die Lieferzeit angeht wirste da Pech haben - aktuell ist in China-Land das Neujahrsfest - da geht quasi gar nix. Erst rund 1,5 Wochen wieder. Dann rechne mal bis zu 4 Wochen drauf.


----------



## Purist (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Denn hol ich mir lieber günstige Blinker die laufen vom Polenmarkt...bastel da Krautschutzhaken dran...und schon kann ich nahezu überall angeln.



Gerade bei Blinkern greife ich zu 99% nicht zu "Billigkram". Warum? Weil die altbackenen Modelle, mit denen ich viel Erfahrung habe, noch immer das Billigste sind, was man hierzulande kaufen kann. Für 1,50-2 max. 3€ ist man dabei, und die laufen alle wie sie sollen, was manch ein Chinapressteil schon deswegen nicht schafft, weil die Metallwahl falsch war, von den Formen will ich gar nicht erst sprechen. 
Spinner kaufe ich höchstens noch aus Sammelgründen, mit Selbstgebogenem macht's mehr Spass.

Bei Plastikwobblern, die aus Asien kommen, hört für mich die Logik auf dafür Preise von über 10-15€ zu zahlen. Bezüglich des Laufs: Die Chinahändler bieten Ware an, die du auch hierzulande von mehreren Marken mit saftigen Aufpreisen kaufen kannst, obwohl es hier eher noch das untere Preissegment ist. Wer schon einmal selber Wobbler gebaut hat, kann auch leicht Schlechtläufer in taugliche Köder verwandeln. Das ist Lustige ist, dass selbst die 1€ Modelle noch brauchbare Haken dran haben..


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok. Vielleicht doch mal noch näher mit beschäftigen.

Bei den Polenblinkern gibts nur sehr wenige, die nicht laufen  . Und es gibt sehr sehr gute darunter für nichtmal einen Euro das Stück...


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



> Spätestens, wenn im Badesee der dritte in sowas reingelatscht ist im Sommer, gibts Angel- oder Methodenverbote...


Richtig, ein weiterer Grund. An "öffentlichen Freibädern" mit ohnehin schon sehr stieren Bedingungen kommt sowas nicht wirklich gut - auf komplette bzw. ganzjährige Kukö-Verbote kann ich liebend gerne verzichten.

Natürlich reißt jeder mal was ab, lässt sich nicht vermeiden - aber extra in Massen provozieren muss man das da echt nicht.

Denn wenn sich die (Bade-)Massen dadurch provoziert fühlen, ist ganz schnell Schluss mit lustig.

Und massenhaft gebadet wird hier überall, ausnahms- und rücksichtslos. Wie das halt an überlaufenen Ballungsraum-Invasionstümpeln so ist.

Da sind Angler das allerunterste Glied der Gewässernutzungskette - die bekommen stets zuallererst aufs Dach.

Völlig egal, ob grillendes Feiervolk nebenbei Massen von zerbrochenen und ebenfalls fußkillenden Flaschen versenkt - Angelhaken sind in der Wertung da stets und grundsätzlich bööööööööser.


----------



## Slick (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was die Lieferzeit angeht wirste da Pech haben - aktuell ist in China-Land das Neujahrsfest - da geht quasi gar nix. Erst rund 1,5 Wochen wieder. Dann rechne mal bis zu 4 Wochen drauf.




Da schaffen wohl noch ein paar Leute bei wlures .

02/08/2016	Pending	PayPal 
02/08/2016	Processing	 
02/09/2016	Shipped	 
02/09/2016	Shipped	Your tracking number is...............


----------



## Fr33 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Da schaffen wohl noch ein paar Leute bei wlures .
> 
> 02/08/2016    Pending    PayPal
> 02/08/2016    Processing
> ...




Schein gehabt  Meine Drillinge sind noch nicht versendet :/


----------



## Slick (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jap,gleich nochmal was bestellt.|rolleyes|rolleyes

Was aber nervt ist,das da fast alles ausverkauft ist.
Weiß einer wie lang das dauert bis Wlures wieder Nachschub hat?

Kennt wer einen Shop der die Megabass  Vision 110 Nachbauten hat in 12 cm in der Farbe Firetiger?

Ich finde nur die in 14 cm auf Aliexpress.


Grüße


----------



## Purist (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Natürlich reißt jeder mal was ab, lässt sich nicht vermeiden - aber extra in Massen provozieren muss man das da echt nicht.
> 
> Denn wenn sich die (Bade-)Massen dadurch provoziert fühlen, ist ganz schnell Schluss mit lustig.



Warum kommt das Thema bei Billigwobblern auf, das ist für sämtliche Kukös relevant. Aber da stören die Abrisse scheinbar nicht..
Ich rate ja noch immer zu Köderrettern, lieber 'mal aufgebogene oder gebrochene Drillinge austauschen als Köder abschreiben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klar - aber es ging ja ums absichtliche No-Limits-"Massenverheizen". Das muss IMO dann doch nicht unbedingt sein.

Köderretter funzen eigentlich nur gescheit vom Boot aus - vom Ufer aus sind die ab gewisser Entfernung quasi wirkungslos.

Vor allem solche Kettendinger - da hängen die Ketten dann von der gespannten Angelschnur runter und kommen nicht richtig an die Haken ran, wenn der Gesamtwinkel zu flach ist.

Da wäre theoretisch ein aerodynamisch optimierter Weitwurfanker besser, um den ganzen Totholzbaum am Stück anzulanden oder die Verankerungstrosse einer Badeinsel entspannt rauszureißen (dann plus Traktor, natürlich)


----------



## Purist (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Klar - aber es ging ja ums absichtliche No-Limits-"Massenverheizen". Das muss IMO dann doch nicht unbedingt sein.



Ich glaube keiner von uns macht das absichtlich, obwohl.. nein  Es hält einen nämlich auch vom Angeln ab, ständig neu montieren zu müssen.
Ich sehe die Chinawobbler eher als zusätzliche Möglichkeit für unbekannte Stellen, wo man sonst nur andere Billigköder benutzt, aber nie einen Wobbler einsetzen würde.
Wenn sie dann noch schön laufen und fangen sind sie eine vollständige Alternative. 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Köderretter funzen eigentlich nur gescheit vom Boot aus - vom Ufer aus sind die ab gewisser Entfernung quasi wirkungslos.
> 
> Vor allem solche Kettendinger -



Ich habe einen Jaza-M, man spürt wenn der sich, auch in 15m Entfernung, einen Wirbel krallt. Für größere Distanzen wäre eine Stipprute von 6-10m sinnvoll, an deren Spitze eine offene Öse ist, aber sowas schleppt man dann doch nicht noch mit sich herum.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nee, so ne Monsterstippe will ich dann nicht unbedingt mitschleifen.

Hmmm, funktioniert dieses Jaza-Teil auch, wenn man am unteren Ende des Stahlvorfachs nur nen Snap hat?

Oder hängt der sich dann am Tönnchenwirbel am oberen Stahlvorfachende ein?

Dieser Wirbel ist bei mir sehr kräftig, aber sehr klein (Gamakatsu Hyperstrong) --> gibt es da einen "Mindestdurchmesser", um das Einhaken zu gewährleisten?

Habe mir grade so ein holländisches Video von dem Jaza angeguckt - der Wirbel, der da direkt an dem Wobbler hängt, ist geradezu riesig im Vergleich zu meinen.

Zumal ich direkt vor Wobblern nie einen Wirbel benutze, bei mir ist nur Blech direkt mit einem Zweitwirbel versehen (in den ich dann den Snap einhänge)

--> so habe ich den Zweitwirbel nicht im System, wenn ich ihn nicht brauche (bei Wobblern und Gummi).


----------



## arcidosso (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin zusammen, 
 ich will nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen. In diesem Forum bin über Chinawobbler auf den dortigen Markt gestoßen. Wie ich schon geschrieben, habe ich bei aliexpress eine kleine Bestellung gemacht. Nach späterem Durchsehen des online- Katalogs,  habe ich gesehen, dass auch geflochtene Schnüre absolut günstig angeboten werden. Hier fische ich überwiegend mit der "fireline". Ja, ich weiß, es gibt Besseres. Für mich ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis  bei dieser Schnur mehr als ausreichend. 
 Hat jemand unter uns Erfahrungen mit diesen Chinaschnüren sammeln können ? Sind diese evtl. vergleichbar mit den Schnüren vom US- Markt ?

 Gruß aus GE


----------



## Purist (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Oder hängt der sich dann am Tönnchenwirbel am oberen Stahlvorfachende ein?



Das Prinzip ist, dass der Köderretter das Tönnchen quasi durchschleift und dann einhakt, lt. Anbieter soll der dazu taugliche Wirbel mindestens 2cm lang sein. Anschließend kommt's aufs Stahlvorfach und die Haken an. Theoretisch geht's auch schon bei weniger langen Wirbeln, aber nicht so bequem. Wenn du nur mit Karabiner fischst, wird die Sache zu Glücksspiel, ob der überhaupt einhakt, wahrscheinlich sprengt man damit sogar den Snap, wenn es dann mal klappt.

Da ich ohnehin immer mit Stahlvorfach unterwegs bin, Spinner und Blinker eigentlich ebenso immer auch dabei habe, die Wirbel brauchen, ist das kleine Ding eben perfekt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hmmm, dann ist das Ding wohl eher weniger was für mich...

Bin auch immer mit Stahl unterwegs, aber meine Kleinteile sind da dann offenbar viel zu klein und schlank - auch die Gamatkatsu-Hyperstrong-Wirbel mit realen 38 kg an meinem Normal-Hecht-Setup bringen es nicht auf 2 cm und haben keinen sonderlich großen Durchmesser.

Die kleineren Varianten für leichtere Einsatzzwecke gleich zweimal nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Hat jemand unter uns Erfahrungen mit diesen Chinaschnüren sammeln können ? Sind diese evtl. vergleichbar mit den Schnüren vom US- Markt ?
> 
> Gruß aus GE



Selbst habe ich noch nichts gekauft, vom Hörensagen ist da anscheinend viel Schrott dabei.
Die Saratoga 8 Braid soll tauglich sein, deshalb starte ich einen Versuch und kaufe die in den nächsten Tagen.
Auffällig ist, dass Durchmesser und Tragkraft in einem realistischen Verhältnis sind, wenn die Angaben stimmen, sin die Chinaschnüre den hiesigen schon mal eine Nase voraus.



http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Saratoga-top-quality-8-strand-braided-fishing-line-500m-6-30lb-12colors-available/32243265426.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.267.cKfkRI

Edit:
Deine Frage ist vielleich hier besser aufgehoben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309114&page=12

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## Purist (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> auch die Gamatkatsu-Hyperstrong-Wirbel mit realen 38 kg an meinem Normal-Hecht-Setup bringen es nicht auf 2 cm und haben keinen sonderlich großen Durchmesser.



Fehler meinerseits in der Beschreibung, Wirbel + Karabiner sollten 2cm lang sein  Ergibt eine notwendige Wirbellänge von ca. 1cm und etwas weniger, solange das Tönnchen nicht zu schmal ist.


----------



## Fattony (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern Nacht noch die Info bekommen das 1 Artikel losgeschickt wurde. Habe bei Aliexpress gekauft.

Geht also doch noch - hab mir jetzt insgesamt 2-3 Sachen gekauft, ob alles gemeinsam oder alles einzeln verschickt wird kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Fotos gibts dann wenn es in paar Wochen eintrifft


----------



## ronram (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute habe ich meine ersten Chinawobbler bekommen und ich bin positiv überrascht. 
Der günstigste Wobbler hat 0,98€ gekostet (der kleine grüne), der teuerste Wobbler 1,87€ (der ganz lange, 18cm).






Für knapp 7,70€ habe ich mehr bekommen, als ich erwartet hätte. 
Diese beiden gefallen mir besonders:


----------



## magut (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehen richtig gut aus#6
hast die auch schon im Wasser gehabt (lauf,  Dichtigkeit)
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nein, die sind ja erst heute mittag angekommen.
Aber ich werde sie Sonntag mit zum Rhein nehmen und testen.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die laufen.


----------



## Purist (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Diese beiden gefallen mir besonders:



Das sind die X-Rap Kopien, sinken oder schwimmen die? Die ohne Bauchflossen schwimmen.


----------



## ronram (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das sind die X-Rap Kopien, sinken oder schwimmen die? Die ohne Bauchflossen schwimmen.


Die sollten langsam sinkend sein. 
Beim Händler stand, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, eine Tiefe von 0,6-1,8m in der Beschreibung.
11cm, 13g


----------



## lollo (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie lange hat die Lieferung gedauert?


----------



## ronram (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

20 Tage


----------



## lollo (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich kann es kaum erwarten das meine Lieferung kommt und bin sehr auf den Lauf der wobbler gespannt,würde am liebsten mehr bestellen aber Test erst mal die erste Lieferung


----------



## ronram (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das kann ich absolut nachvollziehen. 
Ich habe den Postboten gestern ganz knapp verpasst und bin dann, weil ich so gespannt auf meine erste Chinalieferung war, raus und habe die Nachbarstraßen abgesucht...und habe ihn dann tatsächlich zwei Straßen weiter eingeholt. :-D

So ein bisschen ist bei den Bestellungen ja auch ein Glücksspielgedanke dabei.


----------



## lollo (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das stimmt aber sie sehn optisch einfach klasse aus und besonders ein Hersteller hat es mir angetan.
 Dieser Hersteller 
http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Retail-2016-good-fishing-lures-minnow-shad-quality-professional-hard-baits-8cm-14g-bearking-HOT-MODEL/1091192_32581857505.html?storeId=1091192


----------



## Purist (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> würde am liebsten mehr bestellen aber Test erst mal die erste Lieferung



Bei Ali lohnt's sich 10-20€ beiseite zu legen und gleich bei mehreren Händlern dann einzukaufen, wenn die gerade ordentlich Rabatt geben (die Preise schwanken zudem täglich, aufgrund des Wechselkurses).. dann hat man zudem nach 2-4 Wochen jeden Tag etwas im Briefkasten 

Was lohnt dort eigentlich noch, außer Kunstködern, Karabinern und Wirbeln? Haken sind ja eher ein Glücksspiel.


----------



## ronram (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, ich habe gerade mal alle Wobbler durch das Wasser gezogen:

Der orange Wobbler läuft nicht.
Die anderen laufen super .
Die beiden x rap ähnlichen sind suspending, der Rest schwimmt. 
Ich bin begeistert .


----------



## Purist (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Der orange Wobbler läuft nicht.



Was hat der für 'ne Macke? Läuft Wasser rein oder ist er schlecht ausbalanciert? Von dem Teil existieren YT-Videos, wie er läuft |rolleyes


----------



## ronram (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja, der bewegt sich nicht. Lässt sich so durch das Wasser ziehen.

Habe den gleichen noch mal (irgendwann mal auf einer Weihnachtsfeier von meinem alten Angelverein geschenkt bekommen) und der läuft.


----------



## lollo (21. Februar 2016)

das problem ist nur das man 22€ zollfrei einkaufen kann .
und dann warten muss bis es verschifft ist


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber sie sehn optisch einfach klasse aus und besonders ein Hersteller hat es mir angetan.
> Dieser Hersteller
> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Retail-2016-good-fishing-lures-minnow-shad-quality-professional-hard-baits-8cm-14g-bearking-HOT-MODEL/1091192_32581857505.html?storeId=1091192




Schwer zu erkennen... Das könnten eventuell die Formen eines Rapalla oder Daiwa Wobbler sein.


----------



## lollo (22. Februar 2016)

hat bei euch die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer funktioniert ?


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meinst du bei Wlure? Lange laden, dann klappt es.

WLURE hat relativ schnell geliefert, die Qualität ist wirklich gut. Zugegeben, es gibt Unterschiede in der Qualität zwischen den 0,99$ und 1,99$ Wobblern.

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden und freue mich schon auf den Test.

P.S.
Kein Zoll und keine Zollgebühr, trotz 28€ Bestellung!


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> das problem ist nur das man 22€ zollfrei einkaufen kann .





captn-ahab schrieb:


> ...Kein Zoll und keine Zollgebühr, trotz 28€ Bestellung!



Hi, praktisch liegt die Grenze auch bei ca. 28€ da der Zoll erst ab einem Betrag von 5€ anfängt Rechnungen zu schreiben. Dann ist´s aber auch erst mal nur Mehrwersteuer, die drauf kommt, Zollgebühren erst ab 150€; wichtig ist auch, dass Portokosten mit eingerechnet werden.

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> hat bei euch die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer funktioniert ?



Immer- nach 2-5 Tagen. Aber die Sendungsnummer bei China Post ist nutzlos, die gilt nur für China. Dabei ist das der schnellste Weg, das Zeug landet in wenigen Tagen im Flieger, die dt. Post braucht auch nur 1-2 Tage. Fazit: Das dauert 2-3 Wochen länger, weil der dt. Zoll so langsam ist.


----------



## lollo (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

aso wird jede Sendung vom Zoll geprüft ?
meine sendung wurde am 17 verschifft,wann wird es ca da sein ?


----------



## Lazarus (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> aso wird jede Sendung vom Zoll geprüft ?


Nein. Jede läuft durch den Zoll, öffnen und prüfen tun die aber bei Weitem nicht jede Sendung.


lollo schrieb:


> meine sendung wurde am 17 verschifft,wann wird es ca da sein ?


Das weiß niemand. Meine letzte Bestellung war nach 10 Tagen ab Bestelldatum da, überhaupt ging es die letzten 3 Wochend überraschend zügig. Trotz dem chinesischen Neujahr.
Ich habe aber auch schon 6 Wochen auf eine Sendung aus China gewartet. Irgendwann ist bei mir aber bisher alles angekommen.


----------



## lurchi19 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> trotz 28€ Bestellung!


Echt krass wie viel man hier für sein Geld erhält. Wenn man überlegt wie viel man in Deutschland für so viele ausgeben würde. 
Ich glaube ich muss auch mal testen


----------



## lollo (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

das stimmt aber man muss lernen den Müll vom guten zu unterscheiden und selbst dann ist es etwas glück


----------



## Purist (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> das stimmt aber man muss lernen den Müll vom guten zu unterscheiden



Soviel Müll gibt's da gar nicht mehr. Mit ab und zu vorhandenen Verarbeitungsmängeln muss man aber genauso rechnen wie mit Händlern, denen deine getroffene Farbwahl völlig egal ist. Wem gute Drillinge wichtig sind, erkennt schon an den Fotos, ob die brauchbar sind. Die Silbernen, mit den kleinen Bögen, sind z.B. nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, obwohl sie scharf sind.


----------



## Fattony (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe Heute meine Wobbler bekommen - für einen ausführlichen Bericht habe ich keine Zeit, dieser kommt Morgen.

Der erste Eindruck ist schon mal OK.

Gut, was erwartet man sich für 0,90/STK ? 

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7322404411.html?orderId=72824690954382

Morgen kommt ein detaillierter Bericht - was ich mich nur noch Frage: Wie erkenne ich nun ob das richtige VMC Haken sind oder nicht? Scharf sind sie, den Fingernagel kratzen sie locker ein, verbiegen lassen sie sich trotz der Größe trotzdem nicht, obwohl dünndrahtig. Mir ist nur zzt aufgefallen, dass bei 2-3 Wobblern andere, größere Drillinge montiert sind.

Morgen gibts detaillierte Fotos und dann können wir gemeinsam entscheiden. 

Laufeigenschaften werd ich wohl in der Badewanne teste.

LG und bis Morgen!


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> ...
> Laufeigenschaften werd ich wohl in der Badewanne testen.



Hi, Lauftest am Wasser finde ich schon wichtig, in der Badewanne sehe ich in der Regel gar nix. Fängt schon da an, dass ich die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht einordnen kann.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fattony (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, Lauftest am Wasser finde ich schon wichtig, in der Badewanne sehe ich in der Regel gar nix. Fängt schon da an, dass ich die Geschwindigkeit gar nicht einordnen kann.
> 
> Grüße JK



Gut - werden am Samstag getestet am See ;-)


----------



## jkc (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super, danke!


----------



## Purist (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich nun ob das richtige VMC Haken sind oder nicht?



Gleiche sie mit dem VMC Katalog (PDF) ab, dort sind die Drillinge und Haken fast alle 1:1 abgebildet. An Wobblern werden wohl kaum mehr als zwei Typen verbaut, zumindest gilt das für die EU Produktion. 

Ich habe bei jetzt 5 verschiedenen billig-Chinakukös (keiner kostete mit VK mehr als 1,10€) allerdings noch keine VMC Haken gesehen. Die sind gut beschichtet und sehr stabil, teilweise auch mit chemisch geschärfter Spitze (z.B. die Dinger von Wlure) aber originale VMC..? Nein  Ist mir aber auch egal.


----------



## ronram (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> (...) aber originale VMC..? Nein  Ist mir aber auch egal.



Das sehe ich ganz genau so.
Solange die Drillinge meinen Anforderungen genügen ist es mir total egal...den Fischen sowieso.


----------



## molle1965 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

was ist mit dem Köder von 
*Kogha*

von Askari ?

Sie kommen bestimmt auch aus China


----------



## lollo (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

viele Angelsachen kommen aus chinesischer Herstellung aber wenn sie auf dem deutschen Markt angeboten werden wollen natürlich mehr leute dran verdienen deswegen überzeugt mich das Konzept,die ware fast vom Hersteller zu importieren


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Aliexpress steht jetzt bei einer Bestellung von mir folgendes.       ,,custom clearance completed,,
 Muss ich das Paket jetz beim Zoll abholen oder ist das normal?


----------



## Kiesbank (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bei mir sind in den letzten Wochen einige Einschreiben von Aliexpress gekommen. Lieferung zwischen 3-6 Wochen. 1 Paket musste ich vom Zoll direkt abholen. nervig ist, dass alle per Einschreiben vom Zoll weitergeleitet werden. Gestern war ich mal probehalber am Wasser. Eine Seeforelle (gesetzt) ist auch gleich eingestiegen.

schwimmende tieftauchende Crankbaits. Stabil verarbeitet, schneller lauf
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-new-fishing-lures-5pcs-lot-fishing-lures-assorted-different-colors-crank-65mm-16g-dive2-7/32270453383.html

sinkende stark ausschlangende Modelle, stabil ausgeführt
http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/A-fishing-lures-minnow-100mm-14-5g-dive-0-8-1-5m-each-lot-5pcs-different/1091192_32402518427.html

Allgemein machen die A+ lures einen sehr wertigen eindruck.

Absolut geile kleine Wobbler. Schwimmend, tolle aktion. Twichen, einkurbeln
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hard-lure-Pencil-Japan-lure-BKK-hook-5-5cm-2-17in-4g-free-shipping/2039226099.html

geringe aktion, Farbe ist sehr gedeckt. Kenn ich so jetzt nicht. Mal was neues. wertige Verarbeitung
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Inner-Reflection-Foil-RealSkin-Jerkbait-Weight-Transfer-System-Fishing-Tackle/32346555559.html

klein wobbler für 1 Euro. Läuft, aber drillinge sofort gebrochen. müll
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Deep-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-C549-Fishing-Tackle-C549X28/1878976175.html

kleine minnows/cranks. Eigentlich wieder sehr wertiger Eindruck. Einen drilling hatte ich aber sofort beim hänger verloren. Denke Fehler bei der Prodktion, die anderen halten
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Jerry-1pc-4cm-1-6in-4g-wobbler-BKK-hook-rattling-Japan-crank-bait-plug-high-quality/32400102750.html


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Warum ist es nervig das sie per Einschreiben versenden ?
Und darf ich fragen wie der Wert der Sendung war die du abholen musstest oder hatte es einen anderen Grund


----------



## Kiesbank (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

na weil jedesmal persönlich übergeben werden muss. Es muss jemand daheim sein oder am nächsten Tag von der Post holen. Bei mir waren es ja dann gleich 10 päckchen weil ich es nicht gewusst hatte 

Zum Zoll. Musst nachlesen, bis 25 EUR oder so MwSt frei, ab 120? EUR kommt dann noch ein Zuschlag zu den MwSt. 

Am Paket klebt immer eine kleine Rechnung mit Inhaltsbeschreibung und Preis. Endweder der Zollbeamte glaubt es dir und schickt es weiter zu dir oder es wandert im Zollamt in deiner Stadt und du darfst es vor Ort öffnen.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Bei Aliexpress steht jetzt bei einer Bestellung von mir folgendes. ,,custom clearance completed,,
> Muss ich das Paket jetz beim Zoll abholen oder ist das normal?



Wann hast Du bestellt? Gab es eine Möglichkeit der Sendungsverfolgung?

 Wenn das Paket beim Zoll liegt, dann bekommst du Post vom Zoll. Ohne die Zollunterlagen brauchst du nicht zum Zoll zu fahren, die würden dein Paket auch ohne Paketnummer nicht finden.


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja das ist ja das komische sei ,,custom clearance completed,, da steht ist die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer weg


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja das komische sei ,,custom clearance completed,, da steht ist die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer weg



Hast Du denn die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer noch irgendwo? Wenn ja, ist den unter der Sendungsnummer die richtige Anschrift angegeben?
 Hatte mal einen Fall, da wurde unter der Tracking Nr. eine Anschrift in Taiwan angegeben.

 Ansonsten bei Aliexpress einen Reklamationsfall aufmachen, dann aber schnell.


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich habe die Sendungsnummer nicht mehr sie ist bis vor 2 Tagen noch da gewesen aber jetzt steht dieser Satz vom Zoll da


----------



## ronram (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



> 2016.02.21 11:43(GMT-7): Shipped by air
> 2016.02.20 17:34(GMT-7): Export customs clearance complete


Sieht es bei dir ähnlich aus?


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab die Sendungsnummer doch gefunden aber bei dhl kommt keine info


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja so sieht es aus


----------



## ronram (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der *export *custom wird wohl nicht der deutsche Zoll sein. #h

Und wenn die zeitlich gesehen letzte Info "Shipped" ist, dann ist deine Sendung vermutlich auf dem Weg zu dir. 

Also abwarten :m


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf welcher ßeite hast du die Sendungsnummer eingegeben ?


----------



## ronram (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die tracking Nummer für die China Post? 
Die funktioniert, soweit ich weiß, nur innerhalb Chinas.

Hat die Sendung China verlassen, ist es vorbei mit der Sendungsverfolgung...jedenfalls beim free shipping.

Die Info, die ich hier zitiert habe, zeigt mir Aliexpress auch an...


----------



## lollo (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab keine Ahnung wo es ist,wird schon irgendwann kommen


----------



## Fattony (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Petri!

Anbei die Fotos von den Chinawobblern.

Am Samstag wurden die Kleinen ausprobiert.

Wurfeigenschaften für das geringe Gewicht sehr gut.

Anfangs noch einen Snap vorgehängt, bei 1,5g/Wobbler beeinflusste jener die Laufeigenschaft zu stark ein. Er vibrierte nur noch leicht beim einziehen.

Ohne Snap funktionierte es besser. Hat ordentlich Radau gemacht. Tauchtiefe schätze ich auf 0,5m also genau wie angegeben.

Haken scharf, Verarbeitung ordentlich bis auf paar kleine Lackfehler. Bei der Größe und bei den Kosten vollkommen in Ordnung!

Freu mich schon - in 2 Wochen kommen die Kleinen dann zum richtigen Einsatz auf Bafos.

Warte noch immer auf:
2tes Set Wobbler
PVA Schnur
200 STK Ledger Beads
30 STK Spinner


Infos/Berichte kommen dann in diesen Thread bzw. in diesen Thread.


Hier noch der Link von den jetzigen Wobblern:

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Goture-2015-New-Crank-Bait-Hard-Fishing-Lure-Artificial-Bait-3cm-1-5g-Wobbler-Swimbait-Crankbait/32393752489.html
LG


----------



## lollo (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Only for promotion, no benifit fishing lure  2015new crank 65mm&16g   dive 10-12ft
http://s.aliexpress.com/aE3YvmiA

Hab mir jetz noch diese bestéllt bin gespannt drauf


----------



## Hardiii (1. März 2016)

Hab beim Tackle Dealer vor ort grade die Sänger Apace Wobbler gesehn. Alles sehr kleine UL Wobbler. Kennt die jemand oder hat sie schon gefischt? Sehen sehr gut aus auf den ersten Blick.


----------



## jkc (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, ich habe gestern auch meine Bestellung von WLure bei der Post abgeholt.
Qualität der Wobbler ist astrein, nochmal was ganz anderes als die China-Kracher, die ich zuvor bekommen habe.#6

Fahre später noch ans Wasser und nehme die Teile mit.




Ich behaupte, kein Qualitätsunterschied zu renomierten "günstigen" Marken wie z.B. Storm oder ähnlichen.

Drillinge, kriegen eine 3-4; habe fast alle Fluken nachgeschliffen (habe ich aber auch kürzlich bei einem neuem Rapala gemacht), wobei ich zwischenzeitig echt überlegt habe direkt weg zu kneifen um das Gummischlauchruntergezzere zu umgehen; wollte aber ja ein Gesamtbild erhalten.
 Stabilität passt, auch wenn einige Lötstellen nicht 100%ig sind.
Sprengringe scheinen in Ordnung, Stabilität angemessen und keiner beim Draufziehen verbogen/verformt, ob sie rosten wird sich zeigen.

Grüße JK


----------



## lollo (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kannst du es bitte mal verlinken diese wobbler


----------



## jkc (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, so wie sie auf dem Foto liegen:

https://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=2623
https://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=2404
https://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=1593
https://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=2729

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Wobbler sind ja wirklich sehr günstig.
Solche Modelle laden auch zum Basteln ein.
Ich hab schon etwas teurere Schwimmwobbler zu Suspendern umgebaut, da die meisten Kaufbaren schwimmend waren.
Einfach im Wassertank mit Klemmbleien austesten, dann anbohren und das gewünschte Gewicht mit Bleischrot oder Speiseöl einstellen.


----------



## Purist (2. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Qualität der Wobbler ist astrein, nochmal was ganz anderes als die China-Kracher, die ich zuvor bekommen habe.#6



Welche hast du denn davor geordert? Ich frage, weil ich auch ein paar Wlure-Teile habe und beim genauerer Betrachtung zum Schluss komme, dass 90% der Wlure-Dinger auch von anderen verkauft werden (siehe Ali oder in der Bucht). Der einzige Unterschied: Lackierung, sowie die Haken und natürlich der Preis, der bei Wlure meist etwas höher ist. #c


----------



## jkc (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, schau mal weiter oben im Thread, da ist ein relativ ausführlicher Bericht zu den anderen Wobblern.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4471607&postcount=47

WLure´s: 

Alle sind fischbar, wobei der Firetiger etwas mehr tempo braucht, Bzw. bei ganz langsamer Führung nur ganz dezent arbeitet.
Der schmale silberne läuft sehr ausladend schlängelnd und wie zu erwarten sehr flach, lässt sich schön langsam führen. 

Die anderen beiden sind genau mein Fall und arbeiten bei langsamster Führung.
Wurfeigenschaften bei allen Ködern gut bis sehr gut.

Tendenziell hätte ich heute normaler Weise etwas tiefer gefischt als die Wobbler laufen, Fisch gabs aber trotzdem.#6






Grüße JK


----------



## lollo (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Angelst du du dieser Jahreszeit im dunkeln auf Zander ?


----------



## jkc (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dobry.#6


----------



## ronram (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese Woche kamen bei mir auch noch zwei Lieferungen an.
Wobbler und Gummifische.






Die Verarbeitung gefällt mir sehr gut.











Auch die Gunmifische gefallen mir sehr. 
Die sind 7,5cm lang. Hier in D habe ich solche in 8,5cm gekauft und die haben sich zu meinen Lieblingsbarschgummis gemausert.





Ich freue mich schon darauf die Köder am Wasser zu testen.


----------



## Slick (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal die Wobbler,welche in den letzten 2 Wochen ankamen.

Die Wobbler laufen alle.
Die Rapala  Nachbauten haben sogar eine durchgängige Achse und laufen wie die Originale|supergri.











Grüße


----------



## lollo (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind deine wobbler auch dicht ?
Und wie ist ihr laufverhalten


----------



## Darket (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram 
Die sehen ja mal richtig gut aus. Hast Du mal nen Link oder hab ich das oben überlesen?


----------



## Slick (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dicht sind sie und Schlängeln.


----------



## Purist (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Irgendwie werde ich den Verdacht nicht los, dass die alle aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen.. |rolleyes


----------



## ronram (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Darket
Ich suche die links nachher mal raus  habe die Bilder heute morgen mit dem Handy gepostet.
Bei mir sind jetzt noch 200 Snaps und 60 Offset-Haken unterwegs, sowie noch einmal die Wobbler aus meiner ersten Bestellung...da haben es mir insbesondere die kleinen für <1€ angetan (gibts im 5er Pack nochmal günstiger (0,95$/Stück)) und die, die den Rapalas nahekommen.


----------



## ayron (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/1166220_2045844040.html


----------



## ronram (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/1166220_2045844040.html




Ja genau 
Aber die sind dir ja zu günstig :q:q:q


Die Gummifische sind schön weich und beweglich, perfekt verarbeitet und scheinen in Öl eingelegt zu sein, das nach Kirsche oder Himbeere riecht. Sie riechen jedenfalls fruchtig und ich kann keinen Unterschied (außer Größe und Aroma) zu den hier erhältlichen Behr Trendex Slit Baits erkennen.
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-50pcs-lot-75mm-3g-wobbler-fishing-soft-lure-bait-for-bass-Fishing-Bait-Grub/32444616717.html?detailNewVersion=2
Da mir nicht klar war ob ich bei einer Bestellung alle Farben gemischt erhalte, habe ich dem Chinesen geschrieben und darum gebeten, wenn es möglich sei, die hellbraunen Gummis zu bekommen. Das war kein Problem, ich habe 50 mal die helbraunen Gummifische bekommen. 

Die hier
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-Laser-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-11CM-13G-pesca-hooks-fish-wobbler-tackle-crankbait-artificial-japan-hard/32391749646.html?detailNewVersion=2
kann ich auch empfehlen.

Und ganz besonders gut gefallen mir die
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-1pc-lot-lure-smirnoff-9cm-8-6g-minnow-hard-bait-buzzing-mandarin-fishing/32430683532.html?detailNewVersion=2
Die gibt es auch im 5er-Pack, dann sind sie nochmal günstiger:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/SEALURER-9-5cm-8-5g-Minnow-Fishing-Lures-Hard-Bait-with-3D-eyes-Plastic-Fishing-Tackle/32278717990.html

Auch der hier gefällt mir sehr gut
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-lot-14-cm-23-7-g-Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Hard-Bait-with-3-Fishing-Hooks/32429273952.html?detailNewVersion=2


----------



## schnubbi1307 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram

Wie tief laufen denn die Wobbler? Ich hab da einige Gewässer, die nicht tiefer als 1 Meter sind.


----------



## ronram (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



schnubbi1307 schrieb:


> Wie tief laufen denn die Wobbler? Ich hab da einige Gewässer, die nicht tiefer als 1 Meter sind.




Also die kleinen Wobbler, die es auch im 5er-Pack gibt, würde ich auf maximal 1m Tiefe schätzen.
Der größere Wobbler mit den drei Drillingen wird so 1,5m tief laufen.
Die Wobbler, die den Rapalas ähnlich sind, haben ein schwebendes verhalten. Die werden wohl bis 1,8m runter gehen.
Die mit den Federn habe ich noch nicht am Wasser gehabt, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass auch die etwa 1,8m tief laufen.

Leider sind die Beschreibungen bei Aliexpress bezüglich der Lauftiefe eher ungenau.
Vielleicht würde eine kurze Nachfrage bei dem entsprechenden Chinesen weiterhelfen...aber so ein bisschen finde ich den Überraschungsaspekt auch ganz gut. |wavey:
Die Kommunikation mit den Verkäufern war bisher nicht zu beanstanden. Der Gummifischverkäufer z.B. hat mit sogar ein Foto von den verschiedenfarbigen Gummifischen geschickt und mit einem roten Pfeil die hellbraunen Gummis markiert und dazu so etwas geschrieben wie "hello my friend, no problem, we will send you this color."

Sehr flach läuft der hier:
http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/1PCS-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Plastic-Hard-Bait-Pesca-Fishing-Tackle-Isca-Artificial-Bait-Crankbait-Swimbait-10/1687384_32519199382.html
Ich glaube nicht, dass der tiefer als 1m läuft.


Bisher bin ich von meinen Chinaködern absolut begeistert.
Gerade für das Zanderangeln am Rhein sind günstige, aber dennoch qualitativ gute Wobbler absolut genial.
Gerade beim Wobbeln im Dunkeln fliegt der Köder gerne mal auf die Steinpackung, gegen die Spundwand oder bleibt kurz vor den eigenen Füßen hängen und wird dann beim nächsten Niedrigwasser von "Sammlern" abgeerntet. Da tun 15€ Köder einfach weh...außerdem verdanke ich meine meisten Zander-Wobbler-Fänge guten Billigwobblern:
2,99€ EFT Wobbler, die beim Bode in Frechen auf so einem Sonderpostenstand hingen. Kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass die nicht aus China kommen. :vik: Sogar Welskontakt hatte ich schon auf diese Wobbler...Muss also nicht immer teuer sein. |wavey:

Ich sehe es irgendwo auch nicht ein für einen Wobbler, der nur marginal besser ist als ein Chinawobbler, den 6 bis 10-fachen Preis zu bezahlen. Für einen Illex Wobbler kann ich gut 8 mal in der Unimensa essen gehen...


----------



## Darket (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram
Besten Dank, hab gleich mal welche geordert. Die gefallen mir richtig gut. Was sagst Du zu den Drillingen? Brauchbar oder kann ich gleich planen die zu tauschen?

Ich hab auch noch andere entdeckt, die mir v.a. vom sehr natürlichen Dekor her sehr gefallen. Habe ich auch mal bestellt: http://s.aliexpress.com/6juEzIZR


----------



## ronram (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also die Drillinge der Wobbler, die ich bisher bekommen habe, sind astrein. 
Die sind scharf und stabil. 
Ich habe da nicht das Verlangen sie zu tauschen. #h


----------



## ronram (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/1166220_2045844040.html




Es lohnt sich wirklich genau zu suchen...

Habe die gleichen Wobbler gerade bei einem anderen Verkäufer für deutlich mehr Geld gefunden:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Seakn...-1&btsid=5350daed-9764-4910-8e97-81060b0fb034

Ob nun 13$ oder 18$...ist ja schon ein Unterschied.


Auch interessant:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/5PCS-...-1&btsid=b1284802-9878-43aa-8c79-058dcc704347

Und die Wobbler aus dem 5er-Pack gibt es hier noch günstiger, für 0,72$/Stück:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-5...-1&btsid=db9156b7-d2b4-4241-9b2f-fb9b3a655fa5


----------



## Darket (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich muss sagen, dass das Stöbern bei Ali auch echt Spaß macht. Klar, die Preise machen es auch möglich, dass man einfach mal was ausprobiert. Übrigens ist es sehr auffällig, dass z.B. beim Anbieter Sea Knight, der ja offenbar auch vielfach Hersteller oder zumindest die Marke ist, zwischen den Produkten mit eigenem Label auch immer wieder z.B. Rollen von Daiwa, Penn oder Okuma auftauchen. Dann auch ordentlich teuer, aber da liegt der Gedanke doch nahe, dass die ihre eigenen Sachen aus dem selben Werk beziehen...Mein alter Herr hat ein paar Chinarollen regelmäßig am Mittelmeer im Einsatz und schwört darauf.


----------



## lurchi19 (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf jeden Fall! Macht definitiv Spaß. 
Einzig so richtig tief laufende Wobbler konnte ich noch nicht entdecken. Das ist leider etwas schwieriger.


----------



## Purist (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Einzig so richtig tief laufende Wobbler konnte ich noch nicht entdecken. Das ist leider etwas schwieriger.



3-5m? Ist doch kein Problem die zu finden. Wenn's noch weiter runter gehen soll, musst du eben ein Blei vorschalten, das klappt auch mit allen Floatern. #c


----------



## DeralteSack (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Doch die gibt es auch. Nur sind sie meist nicht so gängig. Man findet tieftauschende bei den Meereswobbler 5"-6" und größer.
Schaut auf die Schaufel und man kann schon erkennen, wer tiefer geht.
In der Bucht sind einige internationale Händler, die solche Wobbler anbieten.


----------



## Darket (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/vQVrAjIN
Keine Wobbler, aber für Markenprodukte auch extrem günstig.


----------



## ayron (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja genau
> Aber die sind dir ja zu günstig :q:q:q



Sonst hätte ich sie nicht so schnell gefunden Hab ca. 100 Seiten Aliexpress durch und mir etliche Lesezeichen gesetzt.




> Es lohnt sich wirklich genau zu suchen...



Ja das auf jeden fall! Grade bei Gummies sind +-% drin. Generell scheint es auch einige Verkäufer zu geben, die Qualität anbieten und einige die eher auf die 1€ Sonderverkauf Wobbler setzten, die ich ab und an bei uns im Laden sehe.

Für Gummies sollte man mal auf alibaba schauen, da gibt es deutlich mehr. Meist leider ab 1000er Stückzahlen. Dazu keine Ahnung wie man draankommt ( Bestellung)


----------



## ronram (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich sie nicht so schnell gefunden Hab ca. 100 Seiten Aliexpress durch und mir etliche Lesezeichen gesetzt.




Ich habe mich schon gefragt wie lange es dauert dich anzufixen :q:q:q.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich sie nicht so schnell gefunden Hab ca. 100 Seiten Aliexpress durch und mir etliche Lesezeichen gesetzt.



Schau mal einer an..
Inflagranti erwischt  [emoji12]


----------



## Purist (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Generell scheint es auch einige Verkäufer zu geben, die Qualität anbieten und einige die eher auf die 1€ Sonderverkauf Wobbler setzten, die ich ab und an bei uns im Laden sehe.



Qualität muss aber nicht deutlich teuer sein, es lohnt die Modelle anhand der Fotos abzugleichen. Wenn du noch mehr sparen willst: AliExpress bietet ab und an bis zu 70% Rabatt auf fast alles, außerdem gibt's einige Cashback Anbieter, die pro Order noch einmal 4-5% vom Nettowarenwert auszahlen.



ayron schrieb:


> Für Gummies sollte man mal auf alibaba schauen, da gibt es deutlich mehr. Meist leider ab 1000er Stückzahlen. Dazu keine Ahnung wie man draankommt ( Bestellung)



Alibaba ist eigentlich eine Plattform für Händler, AliExpress für Endkunden. 1000er Stückzahlen brauche ich nicht, das lohnt bestenfalls für große Angelvereine.


----------



## ayron (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Qualität muss aber nicht deutlich teuer sein, es lohnt die Modelle anhand der Fotos abzugleichen. Wenn du noch mehr sparen willst: AliExpress bietet ab und an bis zu 70% Rabatt auf fast alles, außerdem gibt's einige Cashback Anbieter, die pro Order noch einmal 4-5% vom Nettowarenwert auszahlen.
> 
> Da hast du Recht! Kam bei mir nicht verständlich rüber. Ich bewegt sich natürlich alles im Rahmen unter 3$. Aber manchmal machen 50ct schon deutliche Unterschiede aus - zumindest optisch bei Fotovergleich.(Lackierung/Haken/Farben)
> 
> ...



s.o#6


----------



## Darket (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wobblern der Marke Trulinoya? Kriegt man auch über Ali, meist etwas teurer, also im Sinne von 2-3 Euro pro Stück. Sehen aber teilweise echt gut aus.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Immer wenn ein Markenname dran steht, würde ich schauen, ob es die nicht auch als no name aus der selben Fabrik gibt.
Bei 2 bis 3 € gibt es manchmal welche für 1,5€ nur ohne Schriftzug.

Allgemein ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige Wobbler die selben Haken wie meine Abu Tormentor haben, also matt und weich, wie diese.
http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Trulinoya-Brand-DW32-Crank-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lure-60mm-16g-Carp-Fishing-Artificial-Lure-Crankbait/114368_32263752926.html

Ich hab neulich diese Swing Impact Imitate gekauft und bin schon ziemich gespannt, ob die was taugen.
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca-Artificial-Lure-24pcs-0-6g-5cm-Fishing-Worm-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-Fly-Fishing/32436246038.html?detailNewVersion=2


----------



## lollo (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand vll nen guten Link von shads für Offset Haken ?


----------



## Sebastian-MV (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe mit *Begeisterung *euer Thema hier verfolgt und werde es auch weiter tun. Sehr interessant was hier so alles ans Tageslicht kommt. 

Laichzeit: Wenn die Gummis da sind, gib mal bitte ein kurzes Feddback. Das interessiert mich doch sehr. Haptik, Optik und Geruch


----------



## Sebastian-MV (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-NEW-LUNDBERG-STALKER-JERKBAIT-MUSKY-MUSKIE-PIKE-BASS-lure-bait-140mm-34g-3D-Eyes/1863577190.html?spm=2114.010108.3.401.MTxmVZ&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchweb201644_5_505_506_503_504_10020_502_10001_10002_10017_10005_10006_10021_10003_10004_10022_10018_10019,searchweb201560_3,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_-1&btsid=5c0135f1-fc3a-47ac-bd74-1a3478868f7a

Erinnert doch sehr an ein sehr bekannten Kunstköder. Hat ein bekannter von mir, gute bis sehr gute Verarbeitung, Haken sehr scharf und Hecht gebracht hat er auch schon...

LG Sebastian


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sebastian-MV schrieb:


> .
> Laichzeit: Wenn die Gummis da sind, gib mal bitte ein kurzes Feddback. Das interessiert mich doch sehr. Haptik, Optik und Geruch



Bin auch sehr gespannt, wie die im Vergleich zum Original sind und werde ein Feedback machen.
Ich vermute, dass die nicht aromatisiert oder gesalzen sind und erwarte das auch nicht.
Nur sollten sie nicht stinken wie ein Kopyto z.B.
Versand war vor 8 Tagen, mal schauen, wann die ankommen.
Zum Rest, den ich bestellt hab, schreib ich auch was, sobald es angekommen ist.
Auf den Test am Wasser muss dann leider ich noch eine Weile warten.

Weitere Bestellungen:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-lure-metal-colorful-pattern-spoon-4-4cm-1-7in-3-5g-free-shipping/32261039302.html?detailNewVersion=2
Blinker zum Barsch und Forellenfischen.
Auf die bin ich auch sehr gespannt, im Original sind solche Blinker sehr teuer und meistens aus rostfreiem Edelstahl, die Chinaversion ist entweder aus Kupfer oder Zink, gibt beides.


http://de.aliexpress.com/item/500m-SPECTRA-Super-strong-Japan-Multifilament-PE-Braid-Fishing-Line-6LB-8LB-10LB-15LB-20LB-30LB/32418699435.html?detailNewVersion=2
Die 6lbs Version, leider Fehlkauf in schwarz anstatt orange.
Wird von mir an der UL genutzt, den Rest teile ich mit einem Hegenefischer.


----------



## lollo (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange es dauert bis das Paket da ist wenn der Status ,,shipping Air ,,ist ???


----------



## ayron (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich hab neulich diese Swing Impact Imitate gekauft und bin schon ziemich gespannt, ob die was taugen.
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca-Artificial-Lure-24pcs-0-6g-5cm-Fishing-Worm-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-Fly-Fishing/32436246038.html?detailNewVersion=2



Eine der wenigen Gummies, die man dort für kleines Geld erstehen kann,  aber leider auch sehr klein (5 oder 7 cm).

Allgemein ist die Auswahl an optisch offensichtlich tauglichen Shads doch eher mau.|evil:


----------



## lurchi19 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das stimmt leider. Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Vor allem gibt es kaum größere..


----------



## ayron (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Deswegen mein verweiß auf alibaba, da gibt es dann mehr Auswahl. 
Die Stückzahl muss man dann aber auch verangeln können


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Eine der wenigen Gummies, die man dort für kleines Geld erstehen kann,  aber leider auch sehr klein (5 oder 7 cm).
> 
> Allgemein ist die Auswahl an optisch offensichtlich tauglichen Shads doch eher mau.|evil:


Hast du die schon ausprobiert?

Ich habe mal gehört, dass Gummis für Europa gesondert produziert werden, um die europäischen Schadstoffgrenzen für das CE Zeichen einzuhalten. 
Vielleicht lohnt es sich nicht, diese herzustellen, wenn das meiste Angelzeug von Aliexpress im asiatischen Osten und Russland verkauft wird, wo die Grenzwerte höher liegen.


----------



## jkc (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe mal gehört, dass Gummis für Europa gesondert produziert werden, um die europäischen Schadstoffgrenzen für das CE Zeichen einzuhalten.
> ...



Hi, also ich habe noch nie einen Gummi mit CE-Zeichen gesehen.|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, also ich habe noch nie einen Gummi mit CE-Zeichen gesehen.|supergri
> 
> Grüße JK



Tatsächlich, kein CE auf der Verpackung, hat also andere Gründe, dass die fast keine gescheiten Gummis haben.


----------



## ayron (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hast du die schon ausprobiert?
> 
> Ich habe mal gehört, dass Gummis für Europa gesondert produziert werden, um die europäischen Schadstoffgrenzen für das CE Zeichen einzuhalten.
> Vielleicht lohnt es sich nicht, diese herzustellen, wenn das meiste Angelzeug von Aliexpress im asiatischen Osten und Russland verkauft wird, wo die Grenzwerte höher liegen.



Ausprobiert noch nicht, aber wenn man die letzten Jahre den Gummimarkt verfolgt hat, dann haben sich dort bereits andere Firmen bedient. Werde mir die Tage mal welche bestellen (7cm) und dazu noch welche die dem Reins Rockvibe ähneln (40stck. ~8$)

Bei alibaba hab ich übrigens grade den Rohling für die Monkeylures erspäht (6-15ct/stck)


----------



## jkc (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, gibt übrigens nen Gummi-Äquivalent zu diesem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313011&highlight=chinagummis

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Bei alibaba hab ich übrigens grade den Rohling für die Monkeylures erspäht (6-15ct/stck)



Kleb noch ein X aufs Auge und verlang das Zehnfache.
Manchmal habe ich schon das Gefühl, dass wir arg gemolken werden.#d


----------



## sam1000-0 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist nichts anderes in meinen Augen als ein Awaruna mit X-Augen.
Pontoon21 wird sie wohl auch aus China holen.


----------



## Trollwut (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mir mal alle Seiten durchgelesen und mich auch verleiten lassen, zumal ich noch 25€ auf PayPal wegen ner Rückzahlung hatte.
Einfach mal queerbeet bestellt, was gut aussah, bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## jkc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, 

Du wirst nicht enttäuscht werden.#6
Woran die allerdings arbeiten könnten wären Wiedererkennungswert der Köderbezeichnungen. Mit den Buchstabencodes kann ich exakt gar nichts anfangen, somal ja einige Wobbler sich nur marginal durch eine Ballastkugel mehr unterscheiden.
Ärgert mich sogar etwas, dass ich kurz bevor der Thread hier richtig ins Rollen kam so 2-300€ in Erweiterung meines Wobblersortiments nach unten hin investiert habe. Bei den Chinateilen wäre das wahrscheinlich mit ein bis zwei Fuffies erledigt.

Grüße JK


----------



## lollo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich weis need ob es mir nur so vor kommt oder so ist aber ich finde das es bei w lure etwas teurer ist ???


----------



## jkc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Joar, mag schon sein, aber Preis-Leistung finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung, zudem stehe ich auf die natürlichen Dekore weniger auf diese Comic-Sachen und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass die längere Produktlaufzeiten haben.
Wie schon angedeutet, qualitativ sind die W-Lures, die ich bekommen hatte deutlich vor den anderen China-Dingern die ich gekauft hatte.

Grüße JK


----------



## lollo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nein ich meine das es die selben bei alliexpress etwas günstiger gibt aber nicht viel 
und ich liebe auch natürliche wie zb bachforellen imitate


----------



## lollo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

und ich frag mich wie ich die tauchtiefe bestimmen soll bei w lure den es wird nur deep und medium und  shallow angegeben ???
wie tief ist medium ??
ist shallow direkt unter der oberfläche ??
und wie tief gehts bei deep
ich brauch vorallem für einen 30cm bis 1 m tiefen bach welche was soll ich nehmen ?


----------



## jkc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, viel mehr geben die meisten Herrstellerangabe bei deutlich teureren Ködern leider auch nicht her, auch wenn sie was anderes suggerieren. Hängt ja immer auch von Gerät und Einsatz ab. 
Deep kannst Du wohl getrost ausschließen.
Alle von mir gekauften Köder waren mit "shallow" ausgezeichnet und laufen langsam geführt bis höchstens 1m.

Grüße JK


----------



## lollo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ja ich hab medium meistens gekauft .
und wie lange dauert der versand ca bei w lure den bei aliexpress warte ich schon fast 5 wochen


----------



## jkc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir waren´s ca. 4 Wochen mir dem chinesischen Neujahr dazwischen. 
Meistens liegen die Wartezeiten meiner Erfahrung nach am Zoll.

Grüße JK


----------



## lollo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

du hast ja so ein ähnliches modell gekauft wie dieses https://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=2731

was kannst du zur beschreibung shallow sagen?


----------



## jkc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> du hast ja so ein ähnliches modell gekauft wie dieses https://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=2731
> 
> was kannst du zur beschreibung shallow sagen?





jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Alle von mir gekauften Köder waren mit "shallow" ausgezeichnet und laufen langsam geführt bis höchstens 1m.
> 
> Grüße JK



#h

fünf Zeischen


----------



## lollo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sorry 
danke


----------



## lollo (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ja diese angaben sind sehr ungenau da es bei shallow verschiedene tauchschaufeln gibt


----------



## jkc (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, mein persönliches Verständnis ist: 

shallow = maximale Tauchtiefe bis ca. 1,5m 
medium = bis 2,5-3m
deep = über 3m

Überall ca. 0,5m Spielraum allein durchs verwendete Material.

Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> und ich frag mich wie ich die tauchtiefe bestimmen soll bei w lure den es wird nur deep und medium und  shallow angegeben ???



Bei sämtlichen Wobblern ist die Lauftiefe immer relativ zu sehen. An den Tauchschaufeln kannst du die nur schätzen, wenn du weisst ob der Wobbler schwimmt, im Wasser steht oder absinkt.

Die Lauftiefe nicht genau zu kennen, ist im Prinzip aber auch nicht schlimm, du kannst nämlich auch einen Tiefläufer sehr flach führen: Rute hoch und etwas langsamer einkurbeln. 
Hast du einen Floater, der auch noch sehr flach läuft, kannst du ihn hingegen nur mit einem vorgeschalteten Blei (ca. 60cm entfernt) auf große Tiefe bringen. Das schränkt dessen Bewegungen zwar etwas ein, dafür senkst du mit der Methode auch noch das Hängerrisiko.


----------



## Fattony (7. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bin es wieder!

Die Ledger Beads sind Heute angekommen. Wurden als Letztes bestellt -> Ist wohl von Händler zu Händler unterschiedlich. Warte immerhin noch auf Spinner (30 Tage) und noch Wobbler und PVA Schnur.

Anbei ein Foto. Ich erkenne wirklich keinen Unterschied zu den "Originalen" 

Keine 7,- für 200 STK - sollte reichen.


----------



## ronram (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute wurden mir Offset-Haken und Wobbler geliefert.

Die Wobbler waren nur 15 Tage unterwegs, meine bisher schnellste Lieferung. Sind die gleichen Wobbler wie bei meiner ersten Bestellung (Fotos sind weiter vorne im Thread).

Die Haken sind in Ordnung. Für den Rhein sind sie absolut ausreichend. Sie sind stabil und spitz. Nicht so spitz wie z.B. Gamakatsus, aber spitz genug.


----------



## lurchi19 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Haken sind in Ordnung. Für den Rhein sind sie absolut ausreichend. Sie sind stabil und spitz. Nicht so spitz wie z.B. Gamakatsus, aber spitz genug.


Hast du da einen Link für?


----------



## Angelmann67 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi Lurchi,
 wurden auf Seite 21 bereits gepostet.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## lollo (8. März 2016)

ist es normal das meine Sendung mit dem flugzeug nach HANGZHOU   geflogen worden ist und jetz dort seit einer woche liegen bleibt ???


----------



## lurchi19 (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Lurchi,
> wurden auf Seite 21 bereits gepostet.
> 
> fettes Petri:vik:


Oh okay. Danke dir!


----------



## Purist (8. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> ist es normal das meine Sendung mit dem flugzeug nach HANGZHOU   geflogen worden ist und jetz dort seit einer woche liegen bleibt ???



Klar #h
Ich habe gerade etwa 8 Sendungen am laufen, eine ist schon da, obwohl sie lt. Tracking noch nicht einmal in China am Flughafen eingetroffen ist. Eine andere brauchte 10 Tage um in Singapur in den Flieger gestopft zu werden 

So läuft's nun mal, wenn man keine Luftpost bezahlt, sie aber je nach Kapazitäten bekommt.


----------



## lollo (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*






so erste Sendung da und ich bin echt erstaunt was für eine Qualität,für vergleichbare müsste man hier pro stück etwa 10-15 € berappen 
bin super happy und werde jetz fleißig bestellen



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darket (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klasse Teile, erinnern mich stark an nen Wobbler von Yo Zuri/Duel den ich hier auch irgendwo einfliegen habe. Auch über Ali? Darf ich nochmal ganz dreist nach nem Link fragen?


----------



## lollo (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/jyMjYRbm
Angelgeräte Heißer modell 5 teile/los 2015 gute A + angelköder shad, qualität professionelle elritze harten köder 6,5 cm/6g freies verschiffen

sind auch klasse bin echt happy und ich bin sehr genau bei Qualität


----------



## Slick (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@lollo

Hast mal ein Link?


Hier mal die von Heute.


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ha, da sind also all die Megabass Vision-Klone von WLure hin.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Makai9988 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir nun auch mal was bestellt aber darauf geachtet, dass es die 22€ nicht überschreitet. Ich hab jetzt viel gelesen aber bin noch verwirrt |uhoh:.

 Kann ich auch einfach theoretisch 10x20€ Bestellungen durchführen oder wie macht ihr das? Wenn ich jetzt etwas für 50€ bestellen würde, muss ich da was beachten?

 Danke schonmal!


----------



## Slick (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Ha, da sind also all die Megabass Vision-Klone von WLure hin.:q
> 
> Grüße JK




Jap,hab sie alle aufgekauft.:q:q:q

Zur Not kannst ja mal kurz mit der Spraydose drüber gehen,wenn die Farbe nicht passt.


Ich bestelle für 25 Euro in 3-4 Tagen abständen oder wenn ein Paket schon los ist, von einem Händler.


Grüße


----------



## donak (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die in Lollo´s Link sehen ja gut aus.

Kann es sein, dass wlure down ist? Homepage nicht erreichbar und bei ebay ist er nicht mehr.


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nun auch mal was bestellt aber darauf geachtet, dass es die 22€ nicht überschreitet. Ich hab jetzt viel gelesen aber bin noch verwirrt |uhoh:.
> 
> Kann ich auch einfach theoretisch 10x20€ Bestellungen durchführen oder wie macht ihr das? Wenn ich jetzt etwas für 50€ bestellen würde, muss ich da was beachten?
> 
> Danke schonmal!



Hi, bis 26€ wirst Du nichts zuzahlen müssen. Zwar wird immer die Geschichte mit den 22€ verbreitet, aber unter 5€ anfallender Zahlung verzichtet der Zoll darauf zu arbeiten. Bei allem was über 26€ liegt, rechne damit, dass Du die Mehrwertsteuer dafür abgeknöpft bekommst.
Im "schlimmsten" Fall musst Du dann mit der Rechnung zum Zoll und das Paket da öffnen. Über 150€ musst Du auch noch Zollgebühren bezahlen.
Oft kleben die Jungs bei kleineren Rechnungssummen aber auch grüne Sticker drauf "von Zollamtlicher Bearbeitung befreit" oder so ähnlich - haben vermutlich mehr Arbeit als -Kraft.
Versandkosten immer mit einrechnen.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



donak schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wlure down ist? Homepage nicht erreichbar und bei ebay ist er nicht mehr.



Uaaaahhhh, will ich nicht hoffen. Hatte die Tage nur schon festgestellt, dass viel ausverkauft war. Könnte es sein, dass die mit Bestellungen überflutet wurden?

Ansonsten grüße an die Partei.#t


----------



## Darket (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/jyMjYRbm
> Angelgeräte Heißer modell 5 teile/los 2015 gute A + angelköder shad, qualität professionelle elritze harten köder 6,5 cm/6g freies verschiffen
> 
> sind auch klasse bin echt happy und ich bin sehr genau bei Qualität



Heißen Dank lollo. Die sehen tatsächlich 100% wie die Dinger von Duel aus. Werde auch mal ein Paket ordern.


----------



## lurchi19 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



donak schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass wlure down ist? Homepage nicht erreichbar und bei ebay ist er nicht mehr.


Also auf Aliexpress sind sie noch vertreten.


----------



## Darket (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand auch Erfahrung mit so mehrteiligen recht kleinen Swimbaits wie diesen hier: http://s.aliexpress.com/FbeeUZVR
Ich finde ja, dass die extrem gut aussehen (mit Gruß an den Klonkrieger-Thread), aber ich habe generell so gut wie keine Erfahrung mit dem Angeln mit Swimbaits und bin mir da auch nicht sicher worauf es ankommt.


----------



## Slick (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich erwarte noch 3 Pakete von wlure.

Die sind down,bestimmt den Warenstand aktualisieren.Ist ja alles ausverkauft.#d#d#d


----------



## lurchi19 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich erwarte noch 3 Pakete von wlure.
> 
> Die sind down,bestimmt den Warenstand aktualisieren.Ist ja alles ausverkauft.#d#d#d


Also auf Aliexpress haben sie vor einer Woche einen zweiten Shop eröffnet. Ist auch einiges weg, vieles aber noch da. Ich habe gerade mal eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Mal sehen was das gibt.


----------



## lollo (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

jja die teile sind klasse und schaut euch mal die produkte von dem Händler an da sind viele gute dabei zumindest optisch 

und mit der 22€ grenze würdeich mir keine sorgen machen den bei mir aufm paket ist 1$ drauf gestanden


----------



## jkc (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> und mit der 22€ grenze würdeich mir keine sorgen machen den bei mir aufm paket ist 1$ drauf gestanden



Hm, naja, die Leute beim Zoll sind auch nicht von gestern - und für genau solche Pakete würde ich meine Patienten antanzen  und mal vor meinen Augen aufmachen lassen - wenn ich da arbeiten würde.
Mir persönlich ist immer lieber, wenn der Betrag einigermaßen glaubwürdig ist...

Grüße JK


----------



## winstown (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin!
Habt ihr schon welche mit 9m Tauchtiefe gefunden? 
No-Knot Wirbel würden mich auch interessieren aber bisher keine gefunden.


----------



## ronram (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, naja, die Leute beim Zoll sind auch nicht von gestern - und für genau solche Pakete würde ich meine Patienten antanzen  und mal vor meinen Augen aufmachen lassen - wenn ich da arbeiten würde.
> Mir persönlich ist immer lieber, wenn der Betrag einigermaßen glaubwürdig ist...
> 
> Grüße JK


Sehe ich auch so.

Man kann dem Händler bei der Bestellung ja auch die Bitte zukommen lassen den korrekten Warenwert auf die Zollinhaltserklärung zu schreiben.


----------



## lollo (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

schon crass wie viel leute durch diesen therad jetzt china wobbler bestellen


----------



## ronram (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> schon crass wie viel leute durch diesen therad jetzt china wobbler bestellen


Hast du denn, bevor du auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden bist, schon einmal etwas von Aliexpress gehört? 
Ich nicht...

Ein wenig ärgerlich. Ich hätte in den letzten Jahren durchaus den ein oder anderen Euro einsparen können.


----------



## Makai9988 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe schon öfter was von der Seite gehört, aber noch nie gesehen, dass es auch Angelzubehör und mehr gibt. Ich hoffe meine erste Bestellung kommt auch gut an..


----------



## DeralteSack (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ darket

Ich habe einige dieser Modelle und habe sie ab und zu im letzten Jahr mal eingesetzt. Je nach Art und Model laufen die Teile echt gut und haben mir auch den ein oder anderen Fisch beschert.
Sie bleiben als fester Köderbestand in den Köderkisten bei mir.


@ all

Aliexpress ist nichts neues mehr. Bereits in der Vergangenheit gab es immer wieder Hinweise auch hier im Forum dazu.

Man kann echt gute Sachen aber auch Schrott bekommen. Ich habe einige Sachen auf dem Weg schon gekauft und zum Glück wenig unbrauchbares dabei gehabt. Auch die billigen Wobbler laufen teilweise sehr gut. Teils muss man sich halt die Haken und Ringe etwas genauer anschauen.


----------



## Darket (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich kannte das zwar vorher schon, bin aber bis dato wie wahrscheinlich viele hier davon ausgegangen dass man zu dem Preis hauptsächlich Mist bekommt. Mein Vater hatte da auch schon.mal Wobbler bestellt, die ich aber nicht dolle fand. Durch den Thread hier hab ich aber festgestellt, dass es auch echt gutes Zeug zum kleinen Preis gibt. Man muss nur etwas suchen und durch die Berichte hier wird einem das sogar noch etwas erleichtert.


----------



## ronram (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mir war bisher nur Alibaba bekannt. Dass es da auch einen Business 2 Customer Shop gibt, habe ich erst hier durch das AB erfahren.

Vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt :-D.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Früher war der Mist-Anteil bei Alibaba und Express noch enorm.
Wobbler habe ich da keine gekauft, aber Haken, Schnur und Blechköder.
Bis auf wenige Blinker und Spinner ist damals alles sehr schnell in Müll gewandert, vor Allem die Schnüre.
Allein durch die negativen Bewertungen und den größeren Wettbewerb hat sich da viel getan und man erkennt oft schon an den Bildern, ob was gar nicht taugt.
Zu Produktlaufzeiten:
Der erste Post in dem Thread ist zwei Jahre alt und von den vier verlinkten Produkten sind 3 noch im Originallink verfügbar.
Viele Serien laufen dort schon ewig und unterscheiden sich nur minimal, je nach Produktionsstätte.


----------



## lollo (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

also ich habe bis jetzt immer vor wobblern abstand genommen da mir der preis einfach zu teuer war aber jetz kann ich mich nach lust und laune bedienen man muss halt nur etwas stöbern um gute zu finden


----------



## Purist (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



donak schrieb:


> Die in Lollo´s Link sehen ja gut aus.
> 
> Kann es sein, dass wlure down ist? Homepage nicht erreichbar und bei ebay ist er nicht mehr.



Ebay ist down, die Homepage nicht erreichbar, dafür gibt's einen neuen Aliexpress-Store: http://de.aliexpress.com/store/2056093

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht, aber was ich von Wlure bislang gekauft habe, hat sich in 3 Monaten im Preis mehr als verdoppelt |bigeyes
Markenware mit guten  Drillingen gibt's bei AliE schon billiger, als die Wlure-Dinger.




ronram schrieb:


> Hast du denn, bevor du auf diesen Thread  aufmerksam geworden bist, schon einmal etwas von Aliexpress gehört?
> Ich nicht...



Alibaba ist mir schon lange bekannt, auch dass Ali-Express aufgemacht hat. Auf den Chinakram bin ich erst letztes Jahr über einen anderen Shop gekommen, der weit weniger Angelzeug im Angebot hat, dafür spendierte der damals 10$ per Gutschein für Neukunden. 50 Cent per KK investiert und Zeug für 10$ bestellt. Kam alles an! 



ronram schrieb:


> Ein wenig ärgerlich. Ich hätte in den letzten Jahren durchaus den ein oder anderen Euro einsparen können.



Dank AliE habe ich jetzt genügend Wirbel, Snaps und meine Köder "für kritische Stellen/neue Gewässer(abschnitte)" auf massenweise Wobbler ausgedehnt. Ist eine hübsche Ergänzung zu DIY-Spinnern und billig Blinkern, obwohl ordentliche Markenblinker hierzulande noch immer teurer sind, wie gute Wobbler aus China per Ali. |rolleyes

Noch ein Tip für AliE: es gibt Cashbackanbieter die noch 5% Cashback auf jede Bestellung geben.


----------



## lollo (10. März 2016)

Purist schrieb:


> Ebay ist down, die Homepage nicht erreichbar, dafür gibt's einen neuen Aliexpress-Store: http://de.aliexpress.com/store/2056093
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie ihr das seht, aber was ich von Wlure bislang gekauft habe, hat sich in 3 Monaten im Preis mehr als verdoppelt |bigeyes
> Markenware mit guten  Drillingen gibt's bei AliE schon billiger, als die Wlure-Dinger.
> ...


----------



## Darket (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



> Ich habe einige dieser Modelle und habe sie ab und zu im letzten Jahr mal eingesetzt. Je nach Art und Model laufen die Teile echt gut und haben mir auch den ein oder anderen Fisch beschert.
> Sie bleiben als fester Köderbestand in den Köderkisten bei mir.



Danke Dir, werde die zum Sommer hin dann auch mal testen. Momentan muss ich dank kukö Verbot eh noch bis 1.5. die Füße still halten...


----------



## ronram (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> Momentan muss ich dank kukö Verbot eh noch bis 1.5. die Füße still halten...


Genügend Zeit zum Bestellen .


----------



## Purist (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> wie meinst du das mit dem verdoppeln ??



Wobbler für 1€ gekauft, heute kostet er fast 2€ #c


----------



## lollo (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ok bei w lure oder ?
und es waren die selben oder wie ?


----------



## Purist (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> ok bei w lure oder ?
> und es waren die selben oder wie ?



Exakt.


----------



## Darket (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Genügend Zeit zum Bestellen .


Was glaubst Du was ich hier mache? Das ist der exzessive Versuch den Schonzeit-Blues zu bekämpfen. :q


----------



## Fattony (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

30 Spinner für 6 Flocken - Kann man lassen ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Fattony
hast du einen Link?


----------



## Fattony (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Grad noch auf dem Handy online - ich lade es dann mit dem Laptop hoch!


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke!


----------



## Fattony (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So - jetzt aber |supergri


http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-30pcs-lot-Spinners-Fishing-Lure-Mixed-color-Size-Weight-Metal-Spoon-Lures-hard-bait/32230131849.html


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke! Hast du sie bereits zu hause oder hast du sie erst bestellt?


----------



## Fattony (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> danke! Hast du sie bereits zu hause oder hast du sie erst bestellt?



Heute angekommen. Am 08.02 hab ich sie bestellt.

Qualität kann man lassen, um den Preis habe ich mir nicht viel erwartet - Lauftest gibt es dann nächste Woche. 

Sind keine High-End Spinner, aber für den Einsatzzweck den ich habe genau richtig - große Hängergefahr.


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

klasse und danke! 

MArio


----------



## lurchi19 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte ja gestern bei Aliexpress bei wlure2 bestellt. Die Bestellung wurde schon verschickt. Also haben die auch noch Sachen auf Lager. Fragt sich nur, warum schließen die sowohl Ebay als auch deren eigenen Shop?


----------



## Purist (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, warum schließen die sowohl Ebay als auch deren eigenen Shop?



Die schickten gestern eine Mail raus (haben über Ebay meine Adresse für Werbung gezogen..) und entschuldigen sich darin für den Serverausfall bzgl. wlure.com.
Das bei AliE (zweiter Store) halte ich für ebenso wie die Ebayschließlung für eine Umstrukturierung. 

Ich würde mich aber nicht nur auf Wlure einschießen, es gibt bei AliE genügend Läden mit gleich guter oder gar besserer Ware zu Spottpreisen. :vik:


----------



## lollo (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/26jmYVBV
Maxcatch 4 Stücke Angelköder Kurbel Köder Mit VMC Haken Minnow Bass Angelköder Künstliche Köder Schwimm Lockt


hier mal richtig hochwertige aber etwas teurer


----------



## Darket (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/26jmYVBV
> Maxcatch 4 Stücke Angelköder Kurbel Köder Mit VMC Haken Minnow Bass Angelköder Künstliche Köder Schwimm Lockt
> 
> 
> hier mal richtig hochwertige aber etwas teurer


Sehen echt gut aus, aber wofür ein 110mm Wobbler drei Drillinge braucht, erschließt sich nicht so richtig.


----------



## jkc (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, ab machen und als Reserve zur Seite legen.#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zwecks wlure mach ich mir auch ein wenig Gedanken, hatte bei denen vor 3 Tagen auch mal was geordert (nicht über Ali, direkt bei deren Shop).

Bestätigungsmail hab ich zwar



> _The comments for your order are  Your order has been approved and it is being processed in our warehouse.  Your order has been updated to the following status.  New status: Processing_



Aber seitdem deren Seite down ist, kann ich halt keine Details mehr abrufen.
Kontaktieren klappt auch nicht mehr, irgendwie hänge ich grad ein wenig in den Seilen ;+

Wenn da nicht die nächste Zeit irgendwas informatives in meinem Mailfach landet, muß ich wohl oder übel Paypal quälen.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

keine Panik, bisher haben sich all meinen China-Problemen immer in Luft aufgelöst - die sind seeehr Kundenorientiert, nur geduldig muss man sein.

Hatte schon mal den Fall (ebay, Shop gab es auf einmal nicht mehr), dass ich nach 4 Wochen reklamiert hatte und zwei Tage später war das eigentliche Paket aber da. Nach weiteren 3 Wochen kamen nochmal 2 (!) identische Pakete bei mir an


----------



## lollo (12. März 2016)

http://s.aliexpress.com/EnuEJBjY
10 stücke Fischköder 35mm/3,5g Gefälschte Köder Mini Wobbler Fliegenfischen Lockt Karpfenangeln Köder Harten Köder Kostenloser Versand

hab diese jetz gekauft hoffe die taugen für bafos


----------



## DeralteSack (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe diese letztes Jahr empfohlen bekommen, halt nur bei einem anderen Anbieter in der Bucht gekauft. Auf Barsche gehen die ganz gut. Kommt auch so ein bisschen scheinbar auch auf die Farbe an. Einige fangen bei mir recht gut, einige scheinen weniger beliebt zu sein. Zumindest beim Barsch.


----------



## lollo (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal ne dumme Frage was meint ihr mit der Bucht immer ???


----------



## Laichzeit (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ebay ist die Bucht


----------



## sam1000-0 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab heute auch mal bei 5 Anbieter bestellt, etwa 30 Wobbler insgesammt.
Da hab ich sehr lange Zeit zum probieren im Sommer.
Muß ich zugeben die Farben sind sehr Fantesiehaft bei denen,ob sie fangen werd ich späther feststellen


----------



## lollo (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Links bitte


----------



## DeralteSack (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

_e- = electronic
bay = Bucht_

Der Ort bzw. die Bucht in einer elektronischen Welt, an der alles alte nicht mehr gebrauchte Gut strandet und von findigen Sammlern evtl. nochmal einem brauchbaren Zweck zugeführt werden kann.

Der Ursprung der Online-Handelsplattform für Trödel- und Flohmarktartikel.
Bevor es zur internationalen Handelsplatform aller Arten von neuen und alten Artikeln wurde.


----------



## el.Lucio (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> _e- = electronic
> bay = Bucht_
> 
> Der Ort bzw. die Bucht in einer elektronischen Welt, an der alles alte nicht mehr gebrauchte Gut strandet und von findigen Sammlern evtl. nochmal einem brauchbaren Zweck zugeführt werden kann.
> ...



Und da sag noch einer hier bekommt man keine vernünftigen Antworten.

:q#6


----------



## fischbär (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir ist auch ein Haufen Zeug eingetroffen. Soweit ist alles sehr gut. Absolut kein Scheiss. Im Moment ist Schonzeit, es lässt sich also nix testen, aber vom Aussehen her sind die Sachen gut.
Zu den Details:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/wLure-Minnow-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Tight-Wobble-Slow-Floating-Jerkbait-Lifelike-RealSkin-Painting-Fishing-Lure-HM262S/32539561371.html

Sieht aus wie auf dem Bild, natürlich kein Schuppensilber. Sehr lang und schmal, dürfte gut für Zander sein.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/SW-Thumper-10-Spinner-Buzzi-Bait-bait-fishing-lure-spoon-Fresh-Water-Shallow-Water-Bass-Minnow/32326464110.html

Eine echte Überraschung für den Preis. Sieht nach richtig guter Quali aus. Sogar der Skirt ist geflavored. Naja...

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Single-knife-Tail-Soft-Worm-90mm-3g-Slow-Sinking-Fishing-Lures-Bait-Multi-Noctilucent-Earthworm-Isca/32354304468.html

In braun-grün eine sehr schöne Farbe, nachtleuchtend ist halt weiß. Von der Konsistenz her wie Keitech, aber kein Salz (gut) und statt Fischgeruch ein widerlicher Chemiegestank (schlecht). Ich werde sie einfach einlegen und auswaschen.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-6-Segment-Swimbait-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Slow-17g-10cm-Fishing-hook-Fishing-Tackle-FL6/1898016051.html

Schönes Fischchen. Die Gelenke sind aus Stoff, nicht aus hakeligem Draht. Ist relativ klein. Haken sind gut.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4pcs-Set-Simulation-Minnow-Carp-Fishing-Tackle-Fishing-Lures-Baits-Pesca-leurre-Isca-artificial-Crankbait-peche/32420988835.html

Zikaden halt, aber zu einem vernünftigen Preis und nicht der übliche Wahnsinn. Die Haken sind ok, nicht toll nicht schlecht.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-Pcs-Lot-New-14cm-23g-Fishing-Lure-Minnow-hard-bait-Artifical-with-3-fishing-hooks/32474028131.html

Ziemlicher Klopper. Dürfte gut auf Hecht gehen. Äußerlich extrem ähnlich zu Pezon Michel, aber nicht identisch. Prima tieftönige Rassel und gutes Gewichtsverlagerungssystem. Habe einen Haufen von den Dingern gekauft, da kann der Sommer mit seinen Baumästen kommen 
Haken sind gut, insgesamt bessere Haptik und Eindruck als die üblichen Massenpack-Wobbler. Gibt es von mehreren Anbietern in diversen Abpackungen.


----------



## inselkandidat (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Ali express mann freut sich ein Loch in den Po über die schöne Werbung hier:m....meine Bestellung ist leider noch nicht eingetroffen...schon 5 Wochen her jetzt..;+


----------



## fischbär (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, dauern tut es endlos. Das hält glaube ich eh die meisten ab, da zu bestellen. Neben den ganzen Russen fallen für den Ali doch die drei Boardies gar nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## DeralteSack (12. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Und da sag noch einer hier bekommt man keine vernünftigen Antworten.
> 
> :q#6



War ja auch ne klar artikulierte und definierte Frage gewessen!!!
:m
Klar auf den Punkt "." gekommen und nicht zuviele "... , ..." als Dekoration beigefügt.
Kann damit leider keine so tollen SMS-Bilder machen, wie das manche so können. Endet bei mir eher als unverständliche Morsenachricht.


(Bitte nicht böse sein! Ist nur Spaß! Manchmal kann man aber wirklich kaum erkennen, was gemeint ist bei so mancher Aussage, so dass man das Gefühl hat eine fremde Sprache verstehen zu müssen.)


back to topic:

Ich warte auch noch auf ne neue Lieferung aus China. 
Ein paar verschiedene Wobbler habe ich letztes Jahr schon gekauft und die waren teilweise 2-5 Wochen unterwegs.
Ich hatte ein paar ganz gute erwischt. Die Haken waren zwar mittelmäßig, dafür der Lauf und der Reiz gewinnbringend. Aber VMC ist auch nicht so teuer, wenn es um neue Haken geht.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/20cm-..._2&btsid=0bbf1abb-850d-434d-9bd8-19b0d518adcf
hier was für den Klonkrieger-Thread.


----------



## Purist (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Neben den ganzen Russen fallen für den Ali doch die drei Boardies gar nicht ins Gewicht.



Wenn du herum schaust, wird da inzwischen schon heftiger eingekauft und es sind beileibe nicht nur Russen, sondern auch Asiaten, auch Süd und Nordeuropäer, Amis.. alle :q

Bei den Preisen kann ich gut damit leben, dass die Bestellungen ein paar Wochen brauchen. Die Schnellste dauerte bei mir nur lächerliche 12 Tage. Die Langsamste 5 Wochen, dank dem Tracking sieht man momentan aber auch, dass es schon in China 10 Tage herumgammeln kann, bevor es das Land verlässt.


----------



## Slick (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich muss ein Paket vom Zoll abholen.Selbstverzollung oder du kannst 28,50€ an die deutsche  Post zahlen (Gebühr)und sie verzollen es.China Post.

@fischbär
Das sind die Megabass Vision Clone.
Hab von den auch einige.


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mieze691 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hab mir auch China-Wobbler zugelegt Kosten zwischen 0,60€-2,00€ pro Stück bei verschiedenen Händlern sind alle echt  gut gibts nix zu meckern :g


----------



## Raven13 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Ich lese nun schon geraume Zeit mit und habe nun richtig Lust bekommen, auf aliexpress mal so richtig zuzuschlagen! Nun kenne ich mich nicht so gut mit diesem Shop aus.. Gibt es irgendwas bei der Account-Erstellung zu beachten, gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke in den AGB's? Könnt ihr mir Tipps hierzu geben, speziell zur Bezahlung? Ich habe Bedenken, meine Kreditkarten-Daten raus zu geben.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für alle weiteren Antworten/Hilfestellungen. 
Gruß 
Raven13


----------



## Purist (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Raven13 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwas bei der Account-Erstellung zu beachten, gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke in den AGB's?



Habe ich bislang nicht gesehen. AliE bietet viel Käuferschutz, der Händler bekommt sein Geld erst, wenn du das okay dafür gibst oder wenn ein langer Zeitraum ohne deinen Einspruch verstrichen ist. 



Raven13 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir Tipps hierzu geben, speziell zur Bezahlung? Ich habe Bedenken, meine Kreditkarten-Daten raus zu geben.



Zahl doch einfach per Giropay, kostet keinen Cent extra und du überweist dabei lediglich direkt über deine Bank den Betrag auf ein deutsches Alikonto.


----------



## Darket (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich zahle da mit Kreditkarte und hatte bislang keine Probleme. Aliexpress strebt ja mit Nachdruck auf den europäischen Markt, die haben sicherlich keinerlei Interesse daran, irgendjemandes Kreditkartendaten zu missbrauchen. Finde ich übrigens auch sehr angenehm, dass Zahlungen komplett über die Plattform laufen. Kein Stress mit irgendwelchen Hinterhofanbietern,die morgen schon nicht mehr existieren.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Raven13 schrieb:


> ........Ich habe Bedenken, meine Kreditkarten-Daten raus zu geben..........



Machst Du doch jedes mal, wenn Du mit Kreditkarte bezahlst.

 Kannst Dir auch eine Pre-Payed Kreditkarte besorgen, da kann dann niemand etwas abbuchen wenn kein Geld aufgeladen wurde.


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Pff, das Zeug ist so billig, einfach damit rechnen, dass es ein Wenig Schwund gibt. Ansonsten reicht der Ali Käuferschutz.
Das sind Megabass-Kopien? Hmm, das ist natürlich schlecht für die Fängigkeit. Ich halte von dem Esoterikladen goar nix. Aber gut, weil es Kopien sind :g


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die schauen gar nicht schlecht aus 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-6pcs-lot-Fishing-lure-China-Exported-to-Japan-3-7-6cm-Fishing-Bait-12/32424346689.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-Fishing-Lure-Set-Exported-to-Japan-3-7-6cm-Fishing-Lure-10-18g-Crank/32424314805.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Minnow-4-42-11cm-Fishing-Bait-11-22g-Crankbait-Fishing-Tackle-6-Color-Minnow/32424912361.html


----------



## lollo (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die ersten habe ich auch gekauft und heute ausprobiert wollte eig nur testen aber nach dem 5 Wurf stieg ein dicker döbel ein 
Laufen super und tief mit schnell vibrierenden Aufschlägen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gut zu wissen das die auch in natura so aussehen wie auf den shop-Bildern. #6

Da lohnt sich das Warten auf die Ware allemal. 
Dieser Shop hat durchaus ganz vernünftige Stücke im Angebot.


----------



## Fattony (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Leg mir gerade noch eine Bestellung zusammen und da bin ich auf die gestoßen. Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Fattony

die sagen mir was. Ich meine die habe ich schon im Kalalog bei nem heimischen Angelgerätevertrieb gesehen....

Wenn der Preis für alle 7 Stück ist - net schlecht!


----------



## Inni (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

hat schon jemand Wobbler in 15-20cm gesehen die so 2-3m tief laufen?


----------



## Fattony (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Evt. wären die etwas für dich?

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/15-5c..._8&btsid=3d54fa22-5de4-4822-a1ec-376dc8f3d494


----------



## Darket (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Die ersten habe ich auch gekauft und heute ausprobiert wollte eig nur testen aber nach dem 5 Wurf stieg ein dicker döbel ein
> Laufen super und tief mit schnell vibrierenden Aufschlägen


Hab die vor ein paar Tagen auch gleich zwei mal geordert, weil die ja mal richtig gut aussehen.


----------



## Sicmatron (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So ich hab mir auch vor einer Woche einige Wobbler und Kleinzeug bestellt und bin schon sehr gespannt darauf. 
Es scheint ja wenn man mit Augenmaß bestellt und sich ein wenig die Bewertungen anschaut hauptsächlich brauchbares dabei zu sein. Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen nur "Angebots" Artikel zu kaufen da der "Normalpreis" oft recht überzogen scheint. So Kostet eine Rolle angeblich 250 und ist im Angebot für 25 zu haben beim US Distributor ist sie aber stets für 25 zu haben. Ich denke für Wobbler gilt dasselbe. Ich vermute, das die auch gerne auf Mondpreise schalten, sobald etwas nicht mehr auf Lager ist.
Jedenfalls wenn ich etwas gefunden habe, was mir gefällt schau ich immer mit der Suchfunktion nach anderen Shops die mir dasselbe für oft deutlich weniger bieten.

Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich mir nicht doch mal ein-zwei Rollen oder sogar Ruten zulege. Es gibt einen Amerikanischen Shop der die China Marken "Eposeidon" und "Kastking" vertreibt und einiges an Werbung macht inklusive Youtube Videos.
Zu vielen China Sachen gibt es auch englische Reviews/Videos gerade zu den Baitcaster Rollen und alles in allem scheinen die wohl auch brauchbar zu sein zumindest zahlt man hier oder in den USA 20-30% mehr für das gleiche laut diversen reviews.


----------



## deratmer (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@lollo kannst du zu deiner Lieferung mal den Link bei Ali posten? Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lurchi19 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



deratmer schrieb:


> @lollo kannst du zu deiner Lieferung mal den Link bei Ali posten? Danke
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Der erste Link im Kommentar davor.


----------



## deratmer (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Tach auch,
 habe auch schon des Öfteren bei wlure geordert,
 immer alles top.
 Beim Durchblättern bei Ali, hab den hier
http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Shelt-s-20-Pcs-Holographic-110mm-Slow-Sinking-Jerkbaits/1917430_32457438087.html
 endeckt.
 Ist der Kracher.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## lurchi19 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So viele interessante Köder wie ich hier sehe. Ich muss aufpassen, dass mein Keller nicht voll damit ist


----------



## Angelmann67 (14. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@fattony guck mal hier
http://www.banggood.com/de/SeaKnigh...Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures-p-985212.html

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## lollo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

es ist vll noch zu sagen das die Haken bei diesen wobblern extrem scharf sind,sie sind so scharf das sie förmlich an allem kleben bleiben.
sowas hätte ich von chinawobblern nicht erwartet und ist selbst bei heimischer Ware nicht selbstverständlich 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32424346689.html?productId=32424346689&productSubject=2015-New-6pcs-lot-Fishing-lure-China-Exported-to-Japan-3-7-6cm-Fishing-Bait-12&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Purist (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Beim Durchblättern bei Ali, hab den hier
> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Shelt-s-20-Pcs-Holographic-110mm-Slow-Sinking-Jerkbaits/1917430_32457438087.html
> endeckt.
> Ist der Kracher.



Den haben irgendwie alle Programm, genauso wie viele andere Modelle. Andere Farbe/Lackierung, andere Haken, andere Verpackung (Noname oder eigene Händlermarke), evtl. noch leicht bessere oder schlechtere Qualität und fertig. Zu dem Preis natürlich unschlagbar, aber ich kann mich generell schlecht dazu überwinden, die Katze im Sack zu kaufen um dann 20 gleiche Köder in den Kisten liegen zu haben, mit denen ich am Wasser vielleicht nicht viel anfangen kann.  
|rolleyes


----------



## lurchi19 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Zu dem Preis natürlich unschlagbar, aber ich kann mich generell schlecht dazu überwinden, die Katze im Sack zu kaufen um dann 20 gleiche Köder in den Kisten liegen zu haben, mit denen ich am Wasser vielleicht nicht viel anfangen kann.
> |rolleyes


Geht mir genau so..


----------



## Trollwut (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

"Peking Terminal verlassen"

Sollte dann ja wohl demnächst da sein |bla:


----------



## DeralteSack (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> ...um dann 20 gleiche Köder in den Kisten liegen zu haben, mit denen ich am Wasser vielleicht nicht viel anfangen kann.
> |rolleyes



Im Zweifelsfalle machen sich die Teile dann auch gut am Weihnachtsbaum! :m


----------



## Inni (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

ich habe noch eine Frage zur Bestellung/Zoll.
Es wurde ja gesagt, Bestellung unter 25euro. Kann ich am Tag mehrere einzelne Bestellung bis 25euro machen oder sollten da Zeitabstände dazwischen sein? Sprich gelten die 25euro nur auf die einzelne Bestellung oder wird vom Zoll kontrolliert, was so an einem Tag über den Tisch geht?
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?




Fattony schrieb:


> Evt. wären die etwas für dich?
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/15-5c..._8&btsid=3d54fa22-5de4-4822-a1ec-376dc8f3d494



Ja, die habe ich auch schon gesehen. Bei der Schaufelgröße sieht das aber für mich eher nach 5m Tauchtiefe aus.
Habe aber auch ZALT Klone gesehen. Werde die vielleicht mal probieren.


----------



## Purist (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Inni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe noch eine Frage zur Bestellung/Zoll.
> Es wurde ja gesagt, Bestellung unter 25euro. Kann ich am Tag mehrere einzelne Bestellung bis 25euro machen oder sollten da Zeitabstände dazwischen sein? Sprich gelten die 25euro nur auf die einzelne Bestellung oder wird vom Zoll kontrolliert, was so an einem Tag über den Tisch geht?
> Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?



Du kannst täglich soviel Einzelkram bei unterschiedlichen Händlern bestellen, wie es dir Spaß macht. Die Zollgeschichte gilt jeweils nur für eine einzelne Sendung. 

Wie es aussieht, wenn beim Zoll plötzlich 50 Warensendungen für dich von einem Händler liegen, die vielleicht auch noch den gleichen Inhalt haben, weiß ich nicht. Es ist denkbar, dass der Zoll dann von kommerziellen Absichten deinerseits ausgeht.


----------



## DeralteSack (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich warte immer ein paar Tage bis ne Woche, bevor ich die nächste Bestellung aufgebe oder warte, bis der Händler verschickt hat.
Auch bei einer evtl. Gesamtauflistung meiner Käufe bei evtl. einem Händler pro Monat / Jahr, kann der Zoll dann klar erkennen, dass es sich um Mindermengen handelt und ich keinen geschäftlichen Handel evtl. betreiben möchte.

Würde ich das bei etlichen Bestellungen pro Tag in immer rgelmäßigen Abständen und größeren Mengen machen, wäre ich natürlich leicht verdächtig.


----------



## Fattony (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> @fattony guck mal hier
> http://www.banggood.com/de/SeaKnigh...Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures-p-985212.html
> 
> fettes Petri:vik:



Um knappe 2$ weniger, hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit Banggood?


----------



## Fattony (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> es ist vll noch zu sagen das die Haken bei diesen wobblern extrem scharf sind,sie sind so scharf das sie förmlich an allem kleben bleiben.
> sowas hätte ich von chinawobblern nicht erwartet und ist selbst bei heimischer Ware nicht selbstverständlich
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32424346689.html?productId=32424346689&productSubject=2015-New-6pcs-lot-Fishing-lure-China-Exported-to-Japan-3-7-6cm-Fishing-Bait-12&tracelog=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail



Die hab ich mir auch bestellt - freue mich schon wenn die ankommen


----------



## Darket (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die haben wir ja fast alle geordert. Witzig zu sehen, dass der Eindruck von den Bildern bei so vielen von uns doch sehr ähnlich ist.


----------



## lollo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So jetz ist die nächst Sendung da und ich einfach nur noch begeistert diese Qualität haben oft nicht mal deutsche Fabrikate 

Mich ärgert es nur das ich bis jetz so viel für heimische Preise ausgegeben habe und es nicht vorher gemerkt habe das die Chinesen so geiles Zeug bauen :l:l


----------



## Fattony (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Rück mal nen Link raus für die Teile


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ lollo




was hattest du den gedacht wo 98% des Tackles her kommen?!


----------



## Elgar (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



> Um knappe 2$ weniger, hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit Banggood?


Ist quasi mein Stammchinese.
Kannst bedenkenlos dort ordern.


----------



## lollo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Only for promotion, no benifit fishing lure  2015new crank 65mm&16g   dive 10-12ft
http://s.aliexpress.com/aE3YvmiA


5pcs/.lot 2014 good fishing lures minnow,quality professional shad.  8cm/14g,depth2-4m
http://s.aliexpress.com/buuaUbUV


Der Händer hat super Teile sind etwas teurer als der richtige chinascheiß aber sind extrem wertig


----------



## Purist (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Der Händer hat super Teile sind etwas teurer als der richtige chinascheiß aber sind extrem wertig



Wertig und gut laufen sind für mich zwei paar Schuhe. Hast du sie getestet? Ich lasse meine immer im Gartenteich 4m probeschwimmen, da sieht man schnell welche etwas taugen.


----------



## lollo (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Als die ich bis jetz bekommen habe laufen wie ich finde toll und haben sogar beim Test sogar Fisch gebracht und das nach paar Würfen


----------



## phirania (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hübsche  Mädels und geile Köder...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAHRr6d20YU


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

In der Zuchtteich-Jauche da würden die auch auf blinkende 2€-Stücke beißen :q


----------



## Laichzeit (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Aber so ein Channa-Puff ist deutlich reizvoller als Bienenmaden in der heimischen Forellenpfütze zu ersäufen.#6


----------



## Sicmatron (15. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja zumindest spritzen hier die Popper#6


----------



## Makai9988 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das ernsthaft so ist, dass ich für jeden Artikel (vom gleichen Händler) separate Versandkosten zahlen muss?

 Ich habe bis jetzt nur den kostenlosen Versand genommen aber ich würde auch gerne außerhalb von China das Paket verfolgen können aber angeblich zahl ich die 1€ irgendwas sogar pro Artikel und nicht pro Bestellung!?


----------



## lurchi19 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Makai9988 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das ernsthaft so ist, dass ich für jeden Artikel (vom gleichen Händler) separate Versandkosten zahlen muss?
> 
> Ich habe bis jetzt nur den kostenlosen Versand genommen aber ich würde auch gerne außerhalb von China das Paket verfolgen können aber angeblich zahl ich die 1€ irgendwas sogar pro Artikel und nicht pro Bestellung!?


Kann ich nichts zu sagen. 
Aber wozu möchtest du das genauer orten können?


----------



## Darket (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe heute eine unwahrscheinlich schnelle Lieferung von Aliexpress erhalten. Am 5.3. bestellt und heute geliefert, keine zwei Wochen. 





Machen einen sehr wertigen Eindruck, stabil, Lackierung ist gut und das Dekor ist halt echt sehr realistisch. Einzig die Drillinge sind jetzt nicht überragend, wobei noch vertretbar. Wobei ich bei den Wobblern nicht gut gesucht habe, die gab's bei anderen Händlern deutlich günstiger, aber jaja dafür sehr zügige Lieferung.


----------



## Darket (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mein eigenes Bild wollte nicht, sind die hier, gibt's aber wie gesagt auch günstiger:

http://s.aliexpress.com/6juEzIZR


----------



## allegoric (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Köder, die bei Aliexpress angeboten werden, finde ich super, v.a. wenn man nach Bewertung sortiert, haut das hin. Ich bin mit der ersten Lieferung, die ich erhielt, wirklich zufrieden. Ich baue selber Köder und muss sagen, das Ergebnis hier ist für "Ramsch" super.


----------



## Slick (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir sind 7 Pakete noch offen.Hängt alles am Zoll Frankfurt.


@Darknet
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyqXFI2Z8co


----------



## lollo (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Links ?


----------



## JonnyBannana (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ganz nette lustige sachen, das klappt alles problemlos oder?
die wifi echos sind mal echt günstig, auch wenn man noch die einfuhrabgaben draufschlägt


----------



## Slick (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/6cm-10g-Topwater-Fishing-Lures-Crankbait-Swiming-Crank-Baits-Swimbait-Wobblers/32608710678.html

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Goture-20pcs-set-Fishing-Set-Mixed-Color-Minnow-Wobbler-Set-Artificial-Baits-For-Carp-Bass-Trout/32549902431.html




und 4 bei Wlure alles Querfeld durch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na dann hoffen wir mal das du mit deinem 20er GoLure-Paket mehr Glück hast wie derjenige in der Bewertung.
Bei derartigen größeren Sets zu einem so geringen Preis werd ich von Haus aus schon skeptisch, wenn dann auch nur wenige Bewertungen zu sehen sind, kann man eigentlich auch nichts anderes erwarten wie viel Ausschuss dabei. |rolleyes


----------



## Fattony (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/12pcs..._9&btsid=64a46455-2ebd-44e3-936b-6005555f8259


#6

Bei Angeldomäne das Stück 5er Mepps Aglia €3,79

Hat sich wer schon getraut?


----------



## Slick (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Na dann hoffen wir mal das du mit deinem 20er GoLure-Paket mehr Glück hast wie derjenige in der Bewertung.
> Bei derartigen größeren Sets zu einem so geringen Preis werd ich von Haus aus schon skeptisch, wenn dann auch nur wenige Bewertungen zu sehen sind, kann man eigentlich auch nichts anderes erwarten wie viel Ausschuss dabei. |rolleyes



Ich bestelle das Set schon zum 2mal. Natürlich nach einem Lauftest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPGCk1Y2jqk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/12pcs..._9&btsid=64a46455-2ebd-44e3-936b-6005555f8259
> 
> 
> #6
> ...



Sind keine echten Mepps...steht sogar ganz offen in der Beschreibung.|bla:
Gewicht ist auch etwas abweichend und den Aglia mit roten Punkten gibts max bis Gr.3, bis Gr.5 wäre das der Comet Decoree|rolleyes


----------



## Purist (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Hat sich wer schon getraut?



Fertige Spinner kaufe ich nur noch aus Nostalgie- oder Sammelgründen, nicht mehr zum Angeln.
Derartige Kopien, egal von was, würde ich aber auch nie in Erwägung ziehen. Nachbauten sind okay, aber nicht die Nummer. |rolleyes


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/6cm-10g-Topwater-Fishing-Lures-Crankbait-Swiming-Crank-Baits-Swimbait-Wobblers/32608710678.html



Die gibt es für wesentlich mehr Geld von "Lurefans" zu kaufen


----------



## Andal (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



> 6 cm 10g Topwater Angelköder Crankbait Schwimmen Crank Baits Künstliche Swimbait Wobbler *Fisch Bekämpfen*


Ich liebe diese präzisen Produktbeschreibungen! #6 :q


----------



## Slick (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Die gibt es für wesentlich mehr Geld von "Lurefans" zu kaufen



Die haben einen richtig guten Lauf.


Heute kamen 3 Pakete.Die Madbits sind Top,mal ein paar nachbestellen.Sehr schöner Lauf bei geringen Zug.Sollen VMC Haken haben laut Packung.


----------



## Fidde (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sind keine echten Mepps...steht sogar ganz offen in der Beschreibung.|bla:
> Gewicht ist auch etwas abweichend und den Aglia mit roten Punkten gibts max bis Gr.3, bis Gr.5 wäre das der Comet Decoree|rolleyes





Wo in der Beschreibung steht das denn? 
Meinst du weil in der automatischen Übersetzung unter Artikelbeschreibung steht 
Kategorie : Gefälschter Köder?

|supergri|supergri|supergri Ja nee is klar #q #d


----------



## Purist (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Die Madbits sind Top,mal ein paar nachbestellen.Sehr schöner Lauf bei geringen Zug.Sollen VMC Haken haben laut Packung.



Von den Madbitedingern habe ich nach dem kauf der, die du da liegen hast, inzwischen fast das ganze Sortiment zum testen geordert, weil mir die Qualität für den Preis sehr gefällt.
Die Farben sind naja, dafür laufen sie gut, Verarbeitung und Lackierung sind perfekt.


----------



## Slick (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Von den Madbitedingern habe ich nach dem kauf der, die du da liegen hast, inzwischen fast das ganze Sortiment zum testen geordert, weil mir die Qualität für den Preis sehr gefällt.
> Die Farben sind naja, dafür laufen sie gut, Verarbeitung und Lackierung sind perfekt.



Sehe ich auch so.#6#6

Bestelle gerade die Produktpalette mal durch.


----------



## deratmer (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@slick wie heißen die auf dem dritten Bild "madbite"??


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind die Megabass Vision Nachbauten.

https://wlure.com/index.php?cPath=22_25_471


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Wo in der Beschreibung steht das denn?
> Meinst du weil in der automatischen Übersetzung unter Artikelbeschreibung steht
> Kategorie : Gefälschter Köder?
> 
> |supergri|supergri|supergri Ja nee is klar #q #d



Ich lasse mir den Krempel nicht auf deutsch übersetzen, sondern ins englische...ist weitaus präziser.
Abgesehen davon hab ich bereits geschrieben, das es leinen rotgepunkteten 5er Aglia gibt.
Weiß eh jeder der sich ein wenig mit Mepps auskennt und die auch regelmäßig nutzt.|rolleyes


----------



## lollo (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann ich vll bitte den Link der Madrids haben ?


----------



## Slick (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/95mm-11g-Minnow-hooks-fishing-tackle-equipment-pesca-fish-bait-hard-artificial-lure-wobbler-minnow/32242630547.html


----------



## Purist (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So heute lag doch noch etwas im Briefkasten, gleich mal im Teich getestet (auf dem Foto sieht man noch das Wasser  ): 

Der  große ist ein 12cm Madbite Klopper mit 2er Drillingen dran, der kleine  der 9er, den Slick schon gezeigt hat. Beide sind Floater mit  ordentlicher Aktion. Der Große (Madbite Miga Shooter) hat einen heftigen  Seitenausschlag und dreht sich beim Flanken leicht, der 9cm "Bomber" ist  deutlich quirliger unterwegs. 

Die beiden kleinen Cranks  (Floater, Noname) haben, bis auf ein paar Krater bei der Holofolie des  einen, eine perfekte Lackierung und laufen auch noch super lebendig.  Unglaublich für 87 Cent das Stück. Die Dinger haben viele Händler im  Angebot, ich habe die wegen der Farben genommen und wurde nicht  enttäuscht.


----------



## sam1000-0 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/95mm-11g-Minnow-hooks-fishing-tackle-equipment-pesca-fish-bait-hard-artificial-lure-wobbler-minnow/32242630547.html



Die Beschreibung in deutsch der Köder ist die Krönung!
Da versteht man nur "gewichst" daraus|muahah:|jump:
Die Vision-kopien sind auch bei mir im Anmarsch,hab mal alle Designes außer die in Forellendekor bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt auf die Dinger.


----------



## ayron (18. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine erste Order:

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1746243?spm=2114.10010108.0.30.iZNo3I

Einmal die Qualitätsuntergrenze austesten 75ct -1,28€/stück|rolleyes


----------



## Sebastian-MV (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei W Lures sind ja die Wobbler zum, ich sage mal selber bemalen, günstig um sich mal auszuprobieren. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie man die Wobbler vernünftig lackiert bekommt? 
Airbrush? Pinsel? 

Wäre mal ganz interessant zu wissen.

LG Sebastian


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mal keine 1€-Minnows  |rolleyes

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2Pcs-..._8&btsid=47dfc0bb-a839-498a-a4be-df7645a0f9bb

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-..._8&btsid=fa724275-ad71-4a6e-bfc9-78f9215a34dc


----------



## fischbär (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-Chubby-4-5cm-4-2g-free-shipping-High-quality-New-carp-Fishing-lures-spinner-baits/32497610786.html

Sind jetzt da. Absolute top-Dinger. Sogar die Haken sind vernünftig und beschichtet.


----------



## ayron (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was ist denn seit gestern da los? Haben alle die Preise bis zu dieser ominösen  6 Jahres  hochgesetzt?:q
Die Normalpreise sind bei mir nur noch für App-user angezeigt|uhoh:


----------



## ayron (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vorgestern für 14.65$
Heute 20.93$
Event(29.3) 12.56$

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/A-fishing-lures-100mm-14-5g-5pcs-lot-2015-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-minnow/32401153984.html


----------



## Sicmatron (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja das ist gerade bei vielen Artikeln so. Ich schätze fast das die Preise überall erhöht werden um dann wieder besonders günstige Angebote zu machen, da sie Angebotspreise nicht ewig haben dürfen und immer wieder eine weile für den "normalpreis" verkaufen müssen. Damit sie es überhaupt noch ein Geschäft gibt, kann man mit der App halt zum vernünftigen Preis einkaufen.
Ist nur meine Theorie.


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, meine erste Lieferung aus China ist angekommen, Lieferzeit 16 Tage, Qualität wie bei jedem anderen Wobbler beim heimischen Tackledealer also gut, Haken "spitz wie Sau" und dass da Rasseklkugeln eingebaut sind stand nicht in der Beschreibung.

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7406603326.html?orderId=73461592332054

und http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7406603328.html?orderId=73461592342054

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt auf die nächsten Lieferungen. #6


----------



## Purist (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Ja das ist gerade bei vielen Artikeln so. Ich schätze fast das die Preise überall erhöht werden um dann wieder besonders günstige Angebote zu machen, da sie Angebotspreise nicht ewig haben dürfen und immer wieder eine weile für den "normalpreis" verkaufen müssen. Damit sie es überhaupt noch ein Geschäft gibt, kann man mit der App halt zum vernünftigen Preis einkaufen.



Die haben gerade 6 jähriges Jubiläum, dafür haben sie die normalen Rabattpreise (nicht den der App, sondern die Händlerrabatte) quasi abgeschafft und bieten genau die am "Event" an. Ausnahmen bestätigen dabei die Regel, manches gibt's am 31. auch 'mal den Dollar billiger.

Zusätzlich gibt's gerade recht schwachsinnige Gewinnspielchen für Rabattcoupons per App. #c


----------



## jkc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, ich hatte auch nochmal ein Einschreiben von WLures bei der Post abgeholt.
Lackierungen sind nicht ganz sauber, hier und da ein Lackfehler, aber nichts wildes.
Die ausgepackten waren schon mit am Wasser, der große Vision-Klon ganz unten brachte ohne scheiß beim dritten Wurf einen schönen Zander. 
Bei dem Zweiteiler weiß ich nicht, zeitweise war das Gelenk verkanntet, laufen die bei Euch?







Grüße JK


----------



## lollo (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie entfernt ihr den den Drillingsschutz ?


----------



## ayron (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Wie entfernt ihr den den Drillingsschutz ?



Schere, Messer, Knipex oder Zange|uhoh:


----------



## jkc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, mit dem Fingernagel schieben, dabei immer mal wieder drehen und ziehen, könnte aber gerne drauf verzichten.

Grüße JK


----------



## captn-ahab (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Zwei-Teiler sind die Einzigen, die cih wirklich ******** finde! Verklemmt, unsauber gearbeitet. Würde ich nicht nochmal ordern. Stelle später mal meine favoriten ein.


----------



## lollo (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist es eig bei euch auch so das die wobbler beim Fischen zerkratzen


----------



## Marco C. (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bin eigentlich bis dato mit Wlure sehr zufrieden. Sind die einzigen, wenigen Wobbler die ich mich im Rhein traue einzusetzen ^^

Aber der Hakenschutz treibt mich jedes Mal in den Wahnsinn...


----------



## Purist (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Ist es eig bei euch auch so das die wobbler beim Fischen zerkratzen



Jeder Kunstköder verkratzt, außer Gummizeugs. 
Das lässt sich gar nicht verhindern, weil im Wurf ständig die Haken an den Kukö schlagen. Im Bereich der Sprengringe geht oft auch der Lack flöten und dann gibt's ja noch Hechtmäuler.. 

Zu dem Hakenschutz: Finde ich bei Wlure ärgerlich. Die nehmen ziemlich weiches Material, dass schlecht abgeht. Ideal ist's bei den DAM Kukös, da dreht man einmal dran und und hat sie ab. 
Andere Chin. Händler sind da risikofreudiger: Luftpolster drum und fertig, klappt auch.


----------



## jkc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Ist es eig bei euch auch so das die wobbler beim Fischen zerkratzen



Wenn´s gut läuft, sehr schnell.:q
Ansonsten dauert´s halt.
Ist wie gesagt aber bei allen Wobblern so.

Grüße JK


----------



## captn-ahab (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der hier ist mein Favorit bisher.


----------



## Sicmatron (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So endlich mal ein DHL Abholschein im Kasten es ist "Brief mit Zusatzleistung / Inkasso" und "Einschreiben" angekreuzt.. Hoffe es gibt keine Böse überraschung xD ? Ist das normal bei dem Chinasachen?


----------



## jkc (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, Sendung als Einschreiben ist meist üblich, hatte den Zettel genau so angekreuzt und mich auch erst über das "Inkasso" gewundert, ist aber ja kein Betrag zur Zahlung aufgeführt; wirst wohl nicht verhaftet werden.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## iceflow (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin zusammen, ich wollte auch mal berichten.

In den letzten Tagen kammen ein paar Päckchen aus Fernost:






Die Wobbler sind super verarbeitet, bin mega gespannt auf die Laufeigenschaften.

Dann gabs noch Softbaits:



Die zwei oberen packen finde ich persönlich die Gummimischung etwas zu hart aber die zwei unteren sind super.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@iceflow
Die Laufeigenschaften des zweiteiligen Wobblers würden mich brennend interessieren. 
Wenn du den am Wasser getestet hast, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar, wenn du bzgl. dieses Wobblers etwas schreiben würdest.


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Wie entfernt ihr den den Drillingsschutz ?


Mit nem Nagelclipser. 2x klick und fertig.


@Topic:


----------



## Slick (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@jkc

Deswegen habe ich ja so viele von denen .:q:q:q

Sollen gut auf Zander sein.Laufen tun sie.

Beim mir kam auch ein Paket von Wlures.

HM600er








Ist wohl der gleiche wie bei captn-ahab


Grüße


----------



## iceflow (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> @iceflow
> Die Laufeigenschaften des zweiteiligen Wobblers würden mich brennend interessieren.
> Wenn du den am Wasser getestet hast, wäre ich dir sehr dankbar, wenn du bzgl. dieses Wobblers etwas schreiben würdest.


Bis zu einem Test wird es noch etwas dauern...

Habe aber bei YouTube ein Review am Wasser entdeckt

https://youtu.be/3r5Goj_aPd0

Macht einen guten Eindruck.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oh ja, das sieht sehr gut aus .


----------



## iceflow (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bestelle mir den auf jeden Fall als Tiny Version nach.

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



iceflow schrieb:


> Bis zu einem Test wird es noch etwas dauern...
> 
> Habe aber bei YouTube ein Review am Wasser entdeckt
> 
> ...




Knaller! Wo gibt's die Dinger?


----------



## !Nordlicht! (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Links stehen doch in der Videobeschreibung 

Drück mich 

Drück mich


*Gruss das Nrdlicht*


----------



## Inni (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gib mal bei der Suche *Jointed* ein, da kommt genug.

Frage: Warum sind die Preise, wenn man per App bestellt, nur halb so hoch?


----------



## ronram (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der hier *klick* könnte für den ein oder anderen interessant sein.
14,5cm, 47g


----------



## iceflow (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Inni schrieb:


> Gib mal bei der Suche *Jointed* ein, da kommt genug.
> 
> Frage: Warum sind die Preise, wenn man per App bestellt, nur halb so hoch?


Liegt an der 6 Jahres Feier von Aliexpress. Am 29.03 kann man über die App bei vielen Artikeln nochmal etwas sparen.

Hier noch die Tiny Version vom Jackall Magallon Nachbau

Einzelhandel 2015 gute Angelköder Minnow, Qualität Professionelle Köder 8,8 cm/7,2g, Swimbait verbunden Köder, Bär König
http://s.aliexpress.com/uyYfUbEJ
(from AliExpress Android)

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Einige der Produkte, die ich bisher gekauft habe, kosten jetzt per app genau das, was ich vorher bezahlt habe (ohne app)...


----------



## Slick (22. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dublette

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=az9aRhHu-4E


----------



## jkc (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Bei dem Zweiteiler weiß ich nicht, zeitweise war das Gelenk verkanntet, laufen die bei Euch?





captn-ahab schrieb:


> Die Zwei-Teiler sind die Einzigen, die cih wirklich ******** finde! Verklemmt, unsauber gearbeitet. Würde ich nicht nochmal ordern...



Hi, habe mich mit den Dingern noch mal auseinandergesetzt. Der Weiße lief aus der Packung heraus schon mal besser als der Firetiger, wobei erst genannter einen kleinen Schlag an der Frontöse brauchte, da die etwas aus der Mittelachse raus lief.
Beim Firetiger musste ich etwas am Gelenk rum biegen.
Zudem sind die originalen Drillinge etwas zu schwer (0,7g). Am besten laufen die Köder ohne Haken.
Jedoch habe ich die Haken gegen 0,4g schwere Einzelhaken / Drillinge getauscht und jetzt laufen die Teile so wie ich mir das Wünsche auch bei langsamen Zug.
Alles in der Badewanne; probiere das morgen aber am Wasser nochmal und wenn ich mich dazu nicht mehr äußer, bleibt es wie beschrieben.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sacht mal, bin ich doof? Wie bestellt Ihr die verschiedenen Farben? Ich kann nix sehen, wo man die auswählt...


----------



## lollo (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was muss man den machen wenn ein wobbler nach rechts läuft und aus dem Wasser springt ??


----------



## magut (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mit einer Rute fischen die Linksdrall hat :m:m:m


Sorry muste sein   kontrollier mal die Öse und Tauchschaufel ob die verbogen sind!!
l.G.
Mario


----------



## lollo (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja die Öse hatte einen minimalen Knick ,hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel ausmacht


----------



## Sicmatron (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So Paket abgeholt das Tracking hat nicht hingehauen und das Paket war laut tracking noch in China nach der Zollabfertigung.

Ich kann bestätigen das die Jointed Wobbler ständig hängenbleiben. Ich habe ein kurzes Video in mieser qualität in der Badewanne gemacht. 
Aussehen Farben sind auf den ersten Blick tip top vor allem für 4,38€ (momentan mehr)
https://youtu.be/BNHYQWWEA1I
Hier gibts den Jointed Wobbler"</a>[/url]


Dann war da noch ein kleiner 3,5cm wobbler dabei und ich bin begeistert von dem habe nur 2,79€ gezahlt: https://youtu.be/DT55hHK_to8
den gibts hier

Die Wobbler Haken sind alle sogar ziemlich gut und würde sie nicht tauschen.


Außerdem hatte ich noch gewagt für 91Cent 100 Haken mit Klarsicht box zu kaufen die haken sind ok aber systematisch meist nur 9 Pro Sorte drin und somit warens nur 89 Haken. Keine Gamakatsu aber taugen.

Die Box mit den 600 Haken für 3,6€ war ebensfalls ok hier haben aber nur 5% haken gefehlt.

Alles in allem bin ich zufrieden würde aber den Jointed Wobbler nicht noch einmal Kaufen.


----------



## iceflow (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> So Paket abgeholt das Tracking hat nicht hingehauen und das Paket war laut tracking noch in China nach der Zollabfertigung.
> 
> Ich kann bestätigen das die Jointed Wobbler ständig hängenbleiben. Ich habe ein kurzes Video in mieser qualität in der Badewanne gemacht.
> Aussehen Farben sind auf den ersten Blick tip top vor allem für 4,38€ (momentan mehr)
> ...


Ja die 35 mm Wobbler sind erste Sahne. Habe damit letztes Jahr einge Döbel und Barsche erwischt.

Hier gibt es die übrigens für 2.27$
http://s.aliexpress.com/2ymI3A3Q
 Top Köder für den schmalen Kurs

Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



iceflow schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die übrigens für 2.27$
> http://s.aliexpress.com/2ymI3A3Q
> Top Köder für den schmalen Kurs



Schlechter Kurs, das sind die Dinger die ich für 87, bzw. 85 Cent  (Zweitbestellung, dummerweise klappte das Cashback da nicht) geordert  habe  Der kleine Unterschied: Kein Markenname draufgedruckt und die Länge anders gemessen (mit Tauchschaufel 45mm und ohne 35mm). 

Schau einmal hier: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Swim-Fish-Fishing-Lure-Artificial-Hard-Crank-Bait-topwater-Wobbler-japan-Mini-Fishing-Crankbait-lure/517179_32605549480.html

die gibt's auch in den anderen Farben deutlich billiger: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Buy-4-5cm-4g-Transparent-Plastic-Fishing-Lures-Minow-Crankbaits-3D-Fish-Eye-Imitation-Artificial-Lure/32505098518.html


----------



## fischbär (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jepp, die hab ich auch für 12 St / 10 Euro gekauft. Total geil die Dinger.


----------



## jkc (24. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> ...
> Alles in der Badewanne; probiere das morgen aber am Wasser nochmal und wenn ich mich dazu nicht mehr äußer, bleibt es wie beschrieben.



Wobbler laufen jetzt 1A.

Grüße JK


----------



## Slick (24. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat wer mal einen Tip für gute Crankbaits in der Größe 8-10 cm

ohne Tauchschaufel?


----------



## iceflow (24. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand evtl. einen xrap Nachbau in Größen von 6-9cm entdeckt?

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*





Morgen Lauftest am Wasser. Bin bis jetzt vollstens zufrieden, wie zu erwarten kleinere Abstriche, aber kein Thema.


----------



## jkc (25. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, Trollwut, zu dem 2. von unten hätte ich gerne Erfahrungswerte, wie z.B. die Tauchtiefe, hatte mich auch schon mal angesprochen.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## rainerkoch1895 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,
Hat schon jemand spybaits bei aliexpress gefunden? 
Meine Suche war bislang erfolglos,deshalb bin ich für einen Tipp oder link dankbar.
Gruß Rainer


----------



## Slick (26. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kamen heute

Das zweite Pack


http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Goture-20pcs-set-Fishing-Set-Mixed-Color-Minnow-Wobbler-Set-Artificial-Baits-For-Carp-Bass-Trout/32549902431.html


----------



## Purist (26. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe jetzt meinen Madbite X90 erhalten, läuft auch sehr schön mit heftigem Hinterteilausschlag. Die Drillinge kommen mir etwas klein gewählt vor. Inzwischen weiß ich auch welche VMCs das sind: 9650PS, die sind lackiert und salzwasserfest, defacto also Meeresdrillinge. Immer noch besser als die silbernen Billigdinger


----------



## Slick (27. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gut zu Hören:q:q

Meine sind noch unterwegs.Müssten auch bald kommen.


Grüße


----------



## ayron (27. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Durfte mich gestern von der Qualität der "brünierten" bzw. "schwazen" Drillingen überzeugen.
Super Dinger! Out of the Box schön griffig:m


----------



## shoti (28. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heftig die Preisschwankungen ich habe ja so an die 30 Bestellungen offen, habe eben mal Preise verglichen....http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/2045844040.html

kosten jetzt über 23 Euro...ich habe keine 13 bezahlt vor ein paar wochen...

auf die http://de.aliexpress.com/item/7pcs-lot-Jigging-Hard-Artificial-Fish-Lure-Minnow-Lure-Mini-Crank-Lure-Tackle-4-5CM-Depth/32552962019.html
freu ich mich auch wie bolle...sehen echt gut aus und ich hab noch nen Euro weniger bazhlt wie angegeben

DIE  http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1Pcs-New-Hot-Sale-1-77-1-8-oz-Fake-Crankbait-Fishing-Lures-Sinking-Jerkbait-with/32521885514.html
bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das auf Forelle funzt

Der http://de.aliexpress.com/item/LIXADA-5-12-5cm-20g-9-segement-Isca-Artificial-Pike-Lure-Muskie-Fishing-Pike-Lures-Swimbait/32422356048.html
auch...habe ich für unter 3 Euro bekommen, was ist denn da los bei Ali ??? Preiserhöhung extrem ?


----------



## Darket (28. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, schaut über die App rein, sind nicht nur ein paar Cent. Die Seaknightwobbler aus shotis erstem Link kosten bei mir über Handy immer noch 12 Euro und ein paar Zerquetschte. Am Pc aber wie gesagt um die 23. Ich bestell bei Ali nur über App. Keine Ahnung wieso, aber die Preise sind teilweise enorm günstiger.


----------



## Purist (28. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vor der Geburtstagsparty bei AliE wurde der Apppreis doch immer genau neben dem "Normalpreis" bzw. Rabattpreis (die gibt's momentan auch nicht) angezeigt, selten machte der mehr als 1€ aus. Bei meinen Bestellungen waren die 5% Cashback eigentlich immer besser, daher habe ich bislang noch gar nichts über die App geordert.


----------



## shoti (28. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

..wie wird denn über App abgerechnet ? normal über die hinterlegten Daten von ALI ? oder ist das dann quasi ein "Direktkauf " ohne den Schutz und die Sammelabrechnung über Ali ?


----------



## Darket (28. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ganz normal. 60 Tage Käuferschutz. Hatte auch schon Bestellungen bei denen der Verkäufer die direkt verlängert hat.


----------



## Sicmatron (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok ich war ja gespannt was es mit dem sale auf sich hat. Nun es gibt ein paar Artikel die vorher nicht reduziert waren nun etwas günstiger. Trotzdem waren vor dem sale einige Produkte gestern noch günstiger in der App.


----------



## Purist (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn ich so herumschaue sind die Appreise = Rabattpreise (vor der Aktion) minus 2-15 Cent, je nach Ware.


----------



## Darket (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

War bei besagten Wobblern gestern tatsächlich ein Preisunterschied von fast 10 Euro. Komm Grad nicht an den PC ums zu überprüfen.


----------



## captn-ahab (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mir ist leider aufgefallen, dass alle Artikel welche ich gespeichert hatte um sie ggf zu kaufen in den letzten 2 Wochen teilweise um mehr als 25% teurer geworden sind.
Da ist das mit dem "Rabatt" nun ziemlich witzlos...


----------



## shoti (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...puhh..also noch rechtzeitig gekauft ...

Habe jetzt von einer Firma auch China mal eine Preisliste für Angelruten bekommen. Kosten zwischen 15-40 Dollar...MIT FUJI SIC RINGEN und Rollenhalter !!Die Marge muss ja gigantisch sein.....


----------



## Purist (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

meine letzten Wobblerbestellungen:
-4,5cm Crankbait aktueller Preis mit App 0,81€, vorher 0,85€ (Rabattpreis), aktueller Normalpreis 0,90€

-14cm Minnow (Dreihakenversion, die fast jeder im Angebot hat, auch Wlure), geordert für 1,45€, aktueller Preis mit App 1,43€, a.Np.: 1,62€.

-Madbite Miga X90, geordert für 1,54€, aktueller Apppreis: 1,51€, aktueller NP.: 3,01€ 

Fazit: Mit 5% Cashback (Anbieter heisst: Freetoy) gibt's oft mehr Rabatt als momentan per App, natürlich nur wenn das mit dem Tracking auch funktioniert.

Noch ein Schnäppchen gefunden: 50 Knicklichter, kosten momentan 1,94 per APP:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-Fishing-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Float-Clip-Dark-Glow-Stick-Set/32622429546.html


----------



## iceflow (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> ...puhh..also noch rechtzeitig gekauft ...
> 
> Habe jetzt von einer Firma auch China mal eine Preisliste für Angelruten bekommen. Kosten zwischen 15-40 Dollar...MIT FUJI SIC RINGEN und Rollenhalter !!Die Marge muss ja gigantisch sein.....


Kannst du uns den Verkäufer verraten?

Gesendet von meinem XT1032 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jranseier (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



iceflow schrieb:


> Kannst du uns den Verkäufer verraten?



Ich vermute das sind die Großhändler auf Alibaba.

ranseier


----------



## lollo (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was kann man eig machen wenn die Tauchschaufel etwas schief it ?


----------



## shoti (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hersteller verrate ich, wenn die kostenlose Testrute da ist...Der will mir wohl eine schicken .....Okay, ist nicht die feine Art aber... so what !!


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, Trollwut, zu dem 2. von unten hätte ich gerne Erfahrungswerte, wie z.B. die Tauchtiefe, hatte mich auch schon mal angesprochen.
> 
> Dank und Gruß JK



Den Dritten von unten hast du ja glaub ich, der Zweie von unten läuft ähnlich, allerdings mit ein bischen mehr Aktion, Tauchtiefe würd ich auf 2,50-3m schätzen.

Ansonsten laufen alle zufriedenstellend, der Dritte von oben vibriert wie sau, kriegt man extrem auf der Rute mit.
Der Zweite von oben läuft perfekt und hat für nen Wobbler ne wahnsinnige Wurfweite.
Der Vierte von oben schwimmt nur mit dem Kopfteil, dh. bei Walk the Dog taucht er am Ende jedes Zugs mit dem Kopf auf.


Bestelle definitiv wieder!


----------



## Slick (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Dritte von oben,welches Model ist das?

Thx


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://wlure.com/product_info.php?products_id=2923


----------



## Der_rheinangler (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



rainerkoch1895 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hat schon jemand spybaits bei aliexpress gefunden?
> Meine Suche war bislang erfolglos,deshalb bin ich für einen Tipp oder link dankbar.
> Gruß Rainer


Habe auch mal geschaut. Das sind die einzigen die ich gefunden habe. Sehen aber  nicht toll aus:

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Simul..._9&btsid=a97cede1-63e5-4f27-bbf8-47f01c01689c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> Hersteller verrate ich, wenn die kostenlose Testrute da ist...Der will mir wohl eine schicken .....Okay, ist nicht die feine Art aber... so what !!



Lass mich raten, Weihai Noeby, oder?


----------



## shoti (29. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nope....wieso hats bei dir geklappt ?


----------



## jkc (30. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> D...mit ein bischen mehr Aktion, Tauchtiefe würd ich auf 2,50-3m schätzen....



Danke, genau sowas suche ich.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## 42er barsch (30. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hi, verfolge den thread nun schon ne weile sehr interessiert. 

@ trollwut 

der erste und der siebte auf dem bild, wie laufen die und wo hast du die geordert?

gruß


----------



## Slick (31. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kamen heute.








Badewannentest bestanden,machen viel Radau.


----------



## shoti (31. März 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...ich hab die als Flachläufer...sind auch heute gekommen ())

ist sogar noch nen Ersatzring mit bei


----------



## Darket (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/UvUrErui

Habe ich nach Tip von lollo hier im Thread geordert, kamen heute an. Qualität sehr gut, sind ja auch etwas teurer (also um die 2,30 euro/Stück). Kann die auf Grund von Schonzeit und der Tatsache, dass mein Kind in den nächsten Tagen das Licht der Welt erblicken wird nicht wirklich am Wasser testen. Was aber auffällt ist, dass die optisch zu 95% den 3D SP Minnows von Duel entsprechen. Sind minimal breiter und die vordere Öse für den Sprengring ist größer. Wenn ich dazu komme Stelle ich später mal ein Vergleichsfoto ein.


----------



## Fattony (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

War Heute beim Angelhändler..

1 STK €1,50 ..

Alieexpress: 10 STK €2,00 

Verrückt :-D

Außerdem sind die neuen Wobbler endlich angekommen.

Wird ja langsam |supergri


----------



## Purist (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> 1 STK €1,50 ..
> 
> Alieexpress: 10 STK €2,00
> 
> Verrückt :-D



Halte ich inzwischen für das übliche Preiskonstrukt. Kaufst du hier, zahlst du das drei- bis zehnfache. 

Nun ist die Ali-Aktion vorbei und die Preise sind noch nicht neu regulär heruntergesetzt, mal sehen was sich da noch tut. 
Kurios fand ich die 1000 Karpfenhaken für unter 10€, aber ich brauchte sie nicht. #c


----------



## Fattony (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Halte ich inzwischen für das übliche Preiskonstrukt. Kaufst du hier, zahlst du das drei- bis zehnfache.
> 
> Nun ist die Ali-Aktion vorbei und die Preise sind noch nicht neu regulär heruntergesetzt, mal sehen was sich da noch tut.
> Kurios fand ich die 1000 Karpfenhaken für unter 10€, aber ich brauchte sie nicht. #c



Die Wobbler kostet zzt. $12,90 
Bei meinem Kauf $12,40

Glaubst du die Preise gehen noch weiter runter?


----------



## Slick (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meinst du die in der Box?Hatte ich mir mal gekauft.
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2boxe..._9&btsid=8f3bff03-b235-4571-8777-a8d6496578c1

Die sind nix fürs Karpfen angeln.
Die Haken kannst du für Rotaugen benutzen,so klein sind sie.
Qualität aber ok für den Preis.
Größe 3 ist circa Größe 6


----------



## ayron (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-lot-11cm-13-5g-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Lot-Fishing-Lures-Artificial-Hard-Fishing-Bait-Sinking/32321356695.html

10 Xrap für 9,87$:m


----------



## Purist (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Glaubst du die Preise gehen noch weiter runter?



Du siehst ja wenn sie rabattiert sind, das sind momentan die wenigsten Sachen.
Aber wie schon häufig erwähnt, ich mache zusätzlich auch noch Cashback, gibt noch einmal -5% auf alles. Ob es inzwischen wieder funktioniert, keine Ahnung, die hatten vor der Aktion Probleme mit der Erfassung der Bestellungen.



Slick schrieb:


> Meinst du die in der Box?Hatte ich mir mal gekauft.



Das waren Iseama Haken in einzelnen Tütchen, der Preis war, im Rahmen der Aktion, extrem niedrig. Ich kann dir aber auch nicht einmal mehr sagen, ob das Öhrhaken waren. Man stolpert über vieles bei Ali..


----------



## lollo (2. April 2016)

Darket schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/UvUrErui
> 
> Habe ich nach Tip von lollo hier im Thread geordert, kamen heute an. Qualität sehr gut, sind ja auch etwas teurer (also um die 2,30 euro/Stück). Kann die auf Grund von Schonzeit und der Tatsache, dass mein Kind in den nächsten Tagen das Licht der Welt erblicken wird nicht wirklich am Wasser testen. Was aber auffällt ist, dass die optisch zu 95% den 3D SP Minnows von Duel entsprechen. Sind minimal breiter und die vordere Öse für den Sprengring ist größer. Wenn ich dazu komme Stelle ich später mal ein Vergleichsfoto ein.




die teile fangen bei mir bombe musst nur schauen ob die öse gerade ist bei einen war sie schief,der ist immernach rechts geschwommen hab sie wiedrr hin gebogen


----------



## arcidosso (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich lese ja gerne im Forum über China- Ware. Habe mir auch schon einiges gekauft. Meistens nur Kleinzeug, nur mal zum testen. Aha !  Ja, nur ein Problem. Die Sachen sind so günstig, da gibt es einige Clicks mehr , als ich wollte. Das nächste Problem ist, aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit weiß ich schon  gar nicht mehr, was ich alles gekauft habe.
 Jetzt wie ich alle allerdings, was Frauen mit dem Zalando - Rausch meinen. 
 Fazit: Ich muss lernen , mich zu beherrschen. Auf der anderen Seite, die Sachen sind wirklich gut. Von mir gibt es eine Empfehlung.


----------



## Darket (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@lollo
Ich nehme an Du fängst Barsch damit, oder? Hab den kleinen fast baugleichen Duel hier noch nie gefischt, hab aber kleine Barschartige im Mittelmeer damit gut gefangen. Versprechd mir dahingehend einiges von denen. V.a. weil auch die Dekore echt nicht schlecht (nicht so quietschbunt) sind.


----------



## Darket (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal im Vergleich. Der orangene oben ist ein original Duel 3D (SP) unten einer der verlinkten Ali-Wobbler.


----------



## lollo (2. April 2016)

nein bei uns gibts need so viele barsche fische damit auf Döbel (meine geheime leidenschaft )


----------



## Darket (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, die habe ich nicht wirklich hier. Aber die Barsche oder mal Aland oder Rapfen werden die sicherlich auch mögen. Haben auch je gute Größe für Barsche.


----------



## Purist (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist, aufgrund der langen Lieferzeit weiß ich schon  gar nicht mehr, was ich alles gekauft habe.



Ist doch kein Problem mehr, für sowas gibt's die Bestellübersicht. #c


----------



## sam1000-0 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mr. Postman kam auch an meiner Tür#h


----------



## DeralteSack (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die habe ich auch noch auf der Bestellliste. Schreib doch mal was zu denen, wenn du sie getestet hast. Wäre schön.


----------



## sam1000-0 (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf der Aliexpressseite sind es die Laser Minnow in 110mm mit einem Gewicht von 14g.Die silbernen Drillinge sind scharf und im inneren befinden sich 4 Metallkugeln von denen eins eingeklebt ist.
Der Draht der die Drillinge hält ist durchgehend von der Öse bis zum letzten Drilling,da kann sich also kein Drilling verabschieden bei einem Biss oder Hänger.
Badewannentest sagt:
Die Wobbler tauchen waagerecht ab und am Grund angekommen richten sie sich mit dem Kopf nach oben.
Lediglich der letzte Drilling reicht den Boden.
Bei Zug bewegen sie sich schlangenförmig,also gute Aktion.Im inneren ist bis jetzt kein Wasser eingedrungen bei keinem von ihnen,sie sind dicht.Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so bei einem Aufprall mit der Brücke bei der ich vorhab sie zu testen.:q
Ein grösserer Test volgt nach der Zanderschonzeit.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vor ein paar Tagen eingetroffen und bis auf einen (Bild1 rechts unten, Oberfläche etwas stumpf, Drilling kleiner und einer aufgebogen, Sprengringe auch kleiner) allesamt soweit ordentlich verarbeitet.

Getestet wird dann nach der Schonzeit :g


----------



## lollo (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe so langsam ein Platzproblem mit den ganzen Chinawobblern


----------



## Slick (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hole dir die Boxen von Hornbach für 20 €.Da paßt einiges rein.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Habe so langsam ein Platzproblem mit den ganzen Chinawobblern



So eine Anzahl bekomme ich in zwei Jahren nicht versenkt, noch schlimmer: Noch nicht einmal ordentlich geangelt. Daher bestelle ich noch immer nur Einzelne, wer schön läuft wird evtl. ein zweites Mal geordert, günstige Ausnahmen auch noch öfter. |supergri


----------



## Sicmatron (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hornbach boxen ? Welches Modell meinst du ? Die klarsicht "Caddy" Boxen ?
Bin aus demselben Grund die Woche 2x bei Hornbach (verschiedene Filialen) und einmal bei Obi (die haben nur müll) gewesen. Aber nichts gescheites gefunden. Die Aliboxen sind leider auch nicht gerade günstig und beim Gerätehändler wirds auch nicht besser :-(


----------



## Slick (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Genau die Caddy Boxen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lollo (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Er meint glaub ich diese 
http://www.jigfanatics.de/tackle/koederbox/keter.html


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die günstigsten Boxen habe ich von Action oder ThomasPhilipps. Die gleichen gibts auch im Angelladen von Sänger für den 4fachen Preis.


----------



## lollo (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde die Sache mit den Chinawobblern einfach super habe mir einen schönen bestand gekauft den ich mir bei deutschen Preisen nicht gekauft hätte und außerdem finde ich das der Qualitäts Unterschied sehr gering ist wenn man die richtigen kauft


----------



## Slick (3. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Er meint glaub ich diese
> http://www.jigfanatics.de/tackle/koederbox/keter.html



Jap,genau die.


----------



## Slick (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Update

Kosten hier in De über 9€ pro Stück und in China circa 1€.

http://www.lurenatic.de/de/wobbler/crankbaits/lurefans-cc60s.html


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

danke! 

Sind sie gut? Wo und wann setzt du sie ein?

danke 

Mario


----------



## Slick (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke!
> 
> ...



Hier mal ein Video vom Lauf.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz7tYcl61nc

Die sind für Barsch,Rapfen,Döbel am Main.
Laufen beim geringsten Zug.Qualität Top.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/6cm-10g-Topwater-Fishing-Lures-Crankbait-Swiming-Crank-Baits-Swimbait-Wobblers/32608710678.html

Grüße


----------



## nostradamus (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klasse und danke! 
werde die mir mal bestellen für Italien! Schwarzbarsch müssten auch darauf fliegen...


----------



## ae71 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo habe auch schon paar Sachen geordert: http://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-lot-Zalt-MUSKY-MUSKIE-PIKE-RARE-ODYSSEY-5-PIGLET-PIG-JERK-BAIT-4pcs-3D-Minnow/32339376120.html
Muß zugeben die Zalt nachbauten laufen beim langsamen einkurbeln kaum. Weiß nicht wie es beim Original ist. Die Luckys laufen super. Ob sie wirklich Original sind, weiß ich nicht auf der Verpackung stand Lucky Craft aber auf den Wobblern selbst nicht. Dann habe ich mir die nachgemachten x-rap. Die laufen toll.  Dann habe ich die nachgemachten Zams bekommen. Die muß ich nach der Schonzeit testen. Und die keitech nachgemachten:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca-Artificial-Lure-21pcs-7-5cm-3g-yoyfishing-Fishing-Worm-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-Fly/32386771938.html?detailNewVersion=2 noch nicht getestet aber mein Sohn hat einem gleich mal den Schwanz abgerissen. Also sind sehr filigran.


----------



## Purist (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mich hat jetzt die erste Firma via AliE kontaktiert, ob ich deren künftige Wobbler kostenlos testen will |kopfkrat


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Lass dir zuerst deren Teamdress zeigen [emoji12]


----------



## Purist (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die haben gar keine Kluft |rolleyes
Trotzdem, habe keine Lust mich für ein paar Euro als Werbepuppe zu prostituieren und Reviews zu schreiben #c


----------



## shoti (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

....weiß jemand wie die laufen ? Ich finde die Schaufelform komisch.....

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-Fishing-Lures-china-Crank-Bait-fishing-tackle-bass-lures-6-5CM-8-4G-crankbait-plastic/1403974996.html?detailNewVersion=2

Sieht aus, als wenn die auf Krawall laufen oder täusche ich mich da ??


----------



## Ulli3D (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Schaufelform ist die vom Rapala SuperShadRap und der läuft richtig gut, und für 4,36 € für 5 Stück hab ich die mal bestellt. Bisher hab ich bei den Bestellungen noch keinerlei Qualitätsprobleme gefunden.


----------



## Darket (7. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Jointed von Rapala hat die auch, ist also grundsätzlich bewährt.


----------



## shoti (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

JO...Danke....


----------



## Fattony (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Update:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-lot-Sunlure-Brand-Fishing-lure-3-7-6cm-Fishing-Bait-12-75g-Crankbait-6-Color/32422870757.html

Sind angekommen. Qualität Super - wie von einigen hier schon erwähnt.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/200pcs-Fishing-Swivels-Rolling-Swivel-Connector-Rolling-Swivel-with-size-4-Ball-Bearing-Solid-Rings-Sea/32621359712.html

GR. 10 & 6 bestellt und angekommen. 

Qualität scheint gut zu sein, sehe keinen Unterschied zu Markenwirbeln. GR. 4 wird noch bestellt.
Praxistest steht aber noch aus!

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/120Pcs-Lot-Colorful-Space-Beans-Floating-Seat-Fishing-Pin-Fishing-Tackle-Fishing-Supplies/32240711015.html

Dauert noch.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Hooked-Snap-Pin-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32349982013.html

Dauert noch.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-new-fishing-food-trolling-swivel-crankbait-free-shipping/32277461080.html

Muss ich einfach probieren :q

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-170cm-3Pcs-lot-Casting-Fishing-Rod-Covers-Pesca-acesorios-Rod-Sleeves-Pole-Glove-clothes/32590271696.html


Gestern bestellt. Sieht interessant und praktisch aus. Perfekt für meinen Transport im Bus, wo ich meine Ruten immer nur so reinpfeffere.
Das "Original" habe ich auch gefunden ;-)

http://www.angeln-shop.de/spro-rod-sox-170cm-x-4cm.html

3 STK um 7,- oder 1 STK um 9,99  ;-)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1PCS-20m-Carp-Fishing-Lurre-PVA-String-Wholesale-Carp-Fishing-PVA-Baiting-Accessory-Products/32576487390.html

Beschwerde geschrieben, dass nix angekommen ist. (Käuferschutz läuft in 5 Tagen aus) 

Verkäufer meldete sich innerhalb von einem Tag. Käuferschutz um 30 Tage verlängert, er entschuldigt sich und verspricht, dass es bald ankommt.


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-Portable-Fishing-Line-Cutter-Nylon-Carbon-Wire-Line-Pliers-scissors-Nail-clippers-Fish-tackle-Lure/32601620746.html

6 STK Gestern bestellt.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/NatureHike-10L-Ultralight-Outdoor-Nylon-Folding-Water-Washbasin-Portable-Wash-Bag-Foot-Bath-Camping-Equipment-Travel/32470987733.html

Eher was für den Eimerthread, sieht aber praktisch aus. Gestern bestellt. |rolleyes


#h


----------



## Darket (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese "Köderpanade" ist ja mal cool. Ich glaub das ordere ich auch mal. V.a. ist das so günstig, im Zweifel kann man das wahrscheinlich auch ganz gut ins Futter mischen.


----------



## lurchi19 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, meine sind auch angekommen. Rechts wlure, links weiß ich nicht mehr genau. Die Drillinge sehen brauchbar aus, eine Spitze ist bei einem allerdings komplett rund gedrückt. Aber das bekommt man wieder weg gefeilt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Hooked-Snap-Pin-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32349982013.html
> 
> Dauert noch.
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon bekommen und auch getestet. Sehe da absolut keinen Unterschied zu den hier erhältlichen.


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mich durch den Trööt hier auch mal inspirieren lassen, werde berichten wenn der Krempel eintrifft. #6

1) http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Minni-VIB-Authentic-Fish-40mm-3-8-g-Hard-Bait-Multi-Fishing-Lures-Little-Isca-Artificial/32354211405.html?detailNewVersion=2

2) http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-Floating-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Laser-Hard-Artificial-Bait-3D-Eyes-11cm-Fishing-Wobblers-Crankbait-Minnows/32483899962.html

3) http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Stereoscopic-Mini-Minnow-Fishing-Hard-Lures-Sophisticated-Fishing-Baits-with-Movable-Steel-Balls-Vivid-Fish-Eyes/1871324475.html?detailNewVersion=2

4) http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Sale-New-Arrival-5pcs-lot-3g-30mm-Spinner-Spoon-Fishing-Lure-Metal-Lures-Colorful-Hard/32478058376.html?detailNewVersion=2

5) http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-Laser-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-11CM-13G-pesca-hooks-fish-wobbler-tackle-crankbait-artificial-japan-hard/32391749646.html?detailNewVersion=2


Tl,
Chris.


----------



## shoti (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Willkommen im Club, bei mir ist heute auch wieder eine Lieferung eingetroffen....
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/2045844040.html?detailNewVersion=2 macht nen RICHTIG guten Eindruck die Teile und das für so wenig Geld, die Verarbeitung sieht echt top aus.....aber noch ist nicht alles da...so 35-60 Teile fehlen noch.....voll im Wahn gewesen.....wobei davon auch viele noch Gummi´s sind..


----------



## ronram (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, bei mir ist heute auch wieder eine Lieferung eingetroffen....
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/2045844040.html?detailNewVersion=2 macht nen RICHTIG guten Eindruck die Teile und das für so wenig Geld, die Verarbeitung sieht echt top aus.....aber noch ist nicht alles da...so 35-60 Teile fehlen noch.....voll im Wahn gewesen.....wobei davon auch viele noch Gummi´s sind..



Die laufen auch richtig gut .


----------



## shoti (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

....gut also alles richtig gemacht    Hab schon ne zweite Tasche mit 7 Tackleboxen geordert...meine platzt gerade....sche**ss Kaufrausch....jetzt weiß ich wie Weibers sich beim Handtaschen kaufen fühlen....

Nochma zur Ergänzung...für ca. 1 E das Stück, Top verpackt, Haken mit Gummiband gesichert, Federn sehen sogar echt aus und die haben sogar mit gedacht....grüner Wobbler auch grün transparente Schaufel....das finde ich in der Preisklasse einmalig und auch noch VMC Haken....Okay, Schreibfehler in Massen auf der Packung


----------



## Fattony (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/17x6cm-60g-Bait-Cage-Fishing-Trap-Basket-Feeder-Holder-plastic-Fishing-Lure-Cage-Fish-Bait-Lure/32630827035.html

Findet wer das Teil noch günstiger? 

Bei meinem Tackedealer wollen die 18,-/STK 

Wahnsinn...


----------



## BARSCH123 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gib lieber ein bischen mehr für das Original aus, habe die Nachbauten mal auf einer Messe gesehen, und die waren verdammt schlecht verarbeitet, die hätte ich selbst geschenkt nicht haben wollen...

Wie es jetzt allerdings mit dem verlinkten Teil ausschaut kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen.


Tl,
Chris.


----------



## Fattony (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/17x6cm-60g-Bait-Cage-Fishing-Trap-Basket-Feeder-Holder-plastic-Fishing-Lure-Cage-Fish-Bait-Lure/32630827035.html
> 
> Findet wer das Teil noch günstiger?
> 
> ...



http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Agepoch-Fishing-Tools-Long-Shot-Recycled-Bomb-Shaped-Put-Bait-Fishing-Gear-Shape-Pit-Organ-Fishing/32617580054.html

Noch bisschen billiger ..


----------



## Darket (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club, bei mir ist heute auch wieder eine Lieferung eingetroffen....
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/2045844040.html?detailNewVersion=2 macht nen RICHTIG guten Eindruck die Teile und das für so wenig Geld, die Verarbeitung sieht echt top aus.....aber noch ist nicht alles da...so 35-60 Teile fehlen noch.....voll im Wahn gewesen.....wobei davon auch viele noch Gummi´s sind..


Hab die auch zwei mal geordert, nehme an das ist die Bestellung, die grade noch bei der Post lagert, weil ich nicht zu Hause war. Die schicken ja immer per Einschreiben, deswegen geht nix zum Nachbarn.


----------



## ayron (8. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> Hab die auch zwei mal geordert, nehme an das ist die Bestellung, die grade noch bei der Post lagert, weil ich nicht zu Hause war. Die schicken ja immer per Einschreiben, deswegen geht nix zum Nachbarn.



Unserem Postmann bedeutet das nichts.... Der wirft sie einfach ein....


----------



## Darket (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, waren tatsächlich die Seaknight. Hab aber bislang nur einen kurzen Blick werfen können. Frau fand das irgendwie uncool, wenn ich im Krankenhaus Angelkram auspacke...


----------



## MaxWax (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf die Seaknight bi ich auch gespannt,laut Tracking sind sie kurz vor der Landung in Deutschland, mal schauen was das genau heißt #6


Versteh ich nicht,ist doch Mannes beste Medizin, sag Bescheid wenn wir Dir mehr schicken sollen wenn es geholfen hat :m


----------



## Darket (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bin ja nicht krank. Frau und Kind warten nach Entbindung auf die Entlassung. Ich bin hier nur Gast


----------



## Purist (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> Die schicken ja immer per Einschreiben, deswegen geht nix zum Nachbarn.



Was glaubst du, warum ich Wobbler immer gern einzeln bestelle? 
Nicht nur zum testen, sondern auch deswegen. 

Ordinary small packet Plus ist kein Einschreiben, sondern eine simple Warensendung und die landet problemlos im Briefkasten. Inzwischen habe ich aber auch schon einmal ein DPD Paket bekommen (Versand scheinbar aus einem Container o.ä. in Deutschland) und, ebenso ohne VK zu zahlen, eine DHL Sendung (ab deutschem Zoll) die ich problemlos verfolgen konnte.


----------



## Darket (9. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja, ist mir grade im Moment in der Schon Zeit auch nicht so wichtig, ob ich die an der Tür kriege oder am nächsten Tag fünf Minuten zur Post radele.
Mittlerweile habe ich die Dinger ausgepackt. Test am Wasser ist vorm 1.5. ja nicht drin. Lackierung ist z.T. nicht so 100% (mal nen kleiner Kratzer, nicht immer beide Seiten vollständig symmetrisch), aber ansonsten machen die einen sehr soliden und wertigen Eindruck. Ich habe auch mal so ein paar billig Dinger von der Domäne geordert, aber die hier sind um Längen besser verarbeitet. Besonders erfreulich finde ich die Drillinge. Auf der Verpackung steht groß "VMC Hooks from France". Ob das stimmt kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber die sind absolut scharf und stabil. Und zwar jeder einzelne bei 14 Wobblern. Da bin ich bei den von mir sonst sehr gern gefischten Spro Ikiru wesentlich schlechteres gewöhnt.


----------



## Slick (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Update


----------



## ayron (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sehen schon sehr wertig aus!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jap und haben VMC Haken.

Ich muss die noch testen wie sie laufen,aber erst morgen.


----------



## buzzypuster (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab vor einigen Wochen auch einige Wobbler von MadBite bekommen, unglaublich dass die nur um die 2€ kosten. Laufen super und ich konnte schon einige Barsche mit nem 90mm/7G Crank landen. Kann ich nur empfehlen! Der Rest läuft ebenfalls super und wird auf jeden Fall noch öfter benutzt und getestet.


----------



## Fattony (11. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/120Pcs-Lot-Colorful-Space-Beans-Floating-Seat-Fishing-Pin-Fishing-Tackle-Fishing-Supplies/32240711015.html
> 
> ...



€1,096 für 120STK, kann nicht meckern


----------



## Slick (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die nächste Lieferung mit Madbites Wobblern.


----------



## buzzypuster (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Die nächste Lieferung mit Madbites Wobblern.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 244509
> 
> ...




Hast du schon einen Popper von MadBite ausprobiert? Wäre interessant zu erfahren ob die was taugen. Generell würde uns natürlich ein kleiner Bericht über die versch. Modelle erfreuen. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Slick (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wieder eine Ladung bestellt Madbite

Popper habe ich genug hier,noch nie was gefangen,daher stehen sie nicht auf meiner Einkaufsliste.

Habe sie vorhin getestet.Laufen alle,nur bei den Rad Shads ist meistens die Öse verbogen,muss man nach biegen.

Der Seeker 110 ist ein X-Rap Nachbau. 

Grüße


----------



## Purist (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Der Seeker 110 ist ein X-Rap Nachbau.



Meiner (Mabite S.) ist ein Sinker, wobei er der beste ist, den ich bislang gekauft habe. Da kann weder das Wluremodell (kostete 1,10€) noch ein Noname (Preis um die 1€) mithalten. Die haben alle drei verschiedene Tauchschaufeln, die zwei billigeren schwimmen..


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also Slick, ich reiß ja am Main auch viel ab, aber was du da alles bestellst könnte ich in 10 Jahren nicht verangeln :q


----------



## Purist (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Verangeln ist in der Tat schwierig, vor allem weil die Bomb ein Flachläufer ist. Selbst die 21g 120mm Variante kann man schön in 10-25cm Tiefe einleiern, da wird sich manch ein Hecht freuen


----------



## Slick (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Also Slick, ich reiß ja am Main auch viel ab, aber was du da alles bestellst könnte ich in 10 Jahren nicht verangeln :q



Kaufsucht:c:c:c


----------



## Purist (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Kaufsucht:c:c:c



Kannst du ganz einfach austricksen: Nur einen, maximal zwei, Wobbler pro Typ bestellen und erst einmal ausprobieren. Anschließend kannst du dich immer noch damit zumüllen. Das wirst du aber nie machen, wenn du dich selbst fragst: Versenke ich die alle? Habe ich überhaupt genug Zeit am Wasser, um die alle erfolgreich zu benutzen?
Aber was rede ich, habe jetzt von den 3,5cm Cranks schon 7 Stück. Der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar. 

Ich habe mich nun doch umentschieden, wenn die mich noch wollen darf ich Madbiteköder testen |rolleyes


----------



## Slick (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich mach das jetzt auch so erst mal einen bestellen,wenn die gut laufen werden mehr geordert,so wie bei den Long Bombern.


----------



## Fattony (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Verdammt, mir ist wieder etwas in den Warenkorb geflogen |rolleyes#c

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Agepoch-Fishing-Tools-Long-Shot-Recycled-Bomb-Shaped-Put-Bait-Fishing-Gear-Shape-Pit-Organ-Fishing/32616486143.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ultralight-Rotating-Fishing-Bracket-Fishing-Rods-Holder-Telescopic-Angler-Gadget-Fishing-Rods-Bracket-Fishing-Tools-FA016/32495063131.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Z60-New-Brand-Daiwa-Series-Super-Strong-Japan-Monofilament-Nylon-Fishing-Line-YX012/32308063468.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Great-Discount-Superpower-500m-12LB-80LB-Braided-Fishing-Line-PE-Strong-Multifilament-Fishing-Line-Carp-Fishing/2027922652.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Goture-BrandWholesale-200pcs-bag-MS-1-Stainless-Steel-Diamond-Snap-Hook-Lure-Connector-For-Fishing-New/32255756816.html

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7548942787.html?orderId=74388086924382

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-KK-222-AM-FM-2-Band-Portable-Pocket-Radio-Analog-Speaker-Mini-Broadcasting/32516732465.html

Die wollen 20,- auf Amazon für so nen kleinen Radio - nicht mit mir, laut den Bewertungen nicht schlecht das Teil, und Klein ist es auch. Also perfekt für die Angeltasche.


Ich glaub ich hab ein Kaufproblem |uhoh:


----------



## shoti (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-sake-Wholesale-6pcs-Spoon-Metal-Fishing-Lures-Set-Spinner-Baits-CrankBait-Bass-Tackle-Hook-Free/32565984883.html?detailNewVersion=2

Sind die schon mal jemandem untergekommen ? Da tut ja garnix weh, wenne 6 Stück an einem Tag abreist....


----------



## Truckstopper819 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mir juckts sehr in den Fingern...wie zahlt ihr so bei aliexpress? Prepaid Kreditkarte ist mir zu kompliziert,  sofortüberweisung kenn ich bisher noch nicht und meine reguläre Kreditkarte will ich ungern benutzen...


----------



## lurchi19 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sofortüberweisung würde ich lassen. Google mal ein bisschen.. Ich nutze meine Kreditkarte. 
Und so kompliziert ist das bspw. bei number26 nicht sich eine Prepaid Kreditkarte zu besorgen so weit ich weiß.


----------



## iceflow (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich zahle bereits seit 1 einem Jahr mit Sofortüberweisung, hatte noch nie Probleme und Geld ist direkt nach dem Kauf bei Ali. Vorher hatte ich mit Kreditkarte gezahlt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kreditkarte, bis jetzt keine Probs


----------



## Truckstopper819 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, das klingt ja ganz gut...woher kommt denn der schlechte Ruf von sofortüberweisung?


----------



## Darket (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@fattony
Die Justron-Schnur habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch bestellt. Fische die in 0.20 auf der Feederrolle und die Nummer kleiner zum Posenangeln. Ich habe nicht nachgemessen, aber nach meinem Eindruck sind da keine 500m auf der Spule.


----------



## lurchi19 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Natürlich klappt Sofortüberweisung. Aber alleine schon, dass man seinen login und Pin eingibt geht für mich gar nicht. 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/geld/zah...ng-ein-klick-und-weg-sind-die-daten-1.1103403

Einfach mal das erst beste raus gesucht. Ich lass auf jeden Fall meine Finger davon.


----------



## Purist (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Truckstopper819 schrieb:


> Mir juckts sehr in den Fingern...wie zahlt ihr so bei aliexpress? Prepaid Kreditkarte ist mir zu kompliziert,  sofortüberweisung kenn ich bisher noch nicht und meine reguläre Kreditkarte will ich ungern benutzen...



Sofortüberweisung habe ich vielleicht dreimal benutzt, aber schon lange nicht mehr. Der Grund: Da schaut ein Unternehmen auf dein Konto, dem du lt. Bankvertrag nie Zugang ermöglichen dürftest. 

Bei Aliexpress gibt es Giropay, das ist von den Banken ausdrücklich legitimiert und läuft auch direkt über den Server deiner Bank. D.h. du loggst dich für eine Überweisung bei deiner Bank ein, tätigst sie, und AliE bekommt sofort die Zahlungsbestätigung. Nicht alle Banken bieten das an, aber die gängigsten gehören schon dazu.


----------



## Truckstopper819 (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Top, danke für die Info!


----------



## Fattony (12. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> @fattony
> Die Justron-Schnur habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch bestellt. Fische die in 0.20 auf der Feederrolle und die Nummer kleiner zum Posenangeln. Ich habe nicht nachgemessen, aber nach meinem Eindruck sind da keine 500m auf der Spule.



Habe mir auch die 0.20 zum feedern bestellt.

Wie viel Meter schätzt du sind da oben?

Wie gefällt dir die Schnur sonst so?


----------



## Slick (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Lieferung von Wlure


----------



## Darket (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Habe mir auch die 0.20 zum feedern bestellt.
> 
> Wie viel Meter schätzt du sind da oben?
> 
> Wie gefällt dir die Schnur sonst so?



Auf meine Rolle gehen nach Herstellerangaben 150m 0.30. Laut Rechner müssten um die 340m von der Justron draufgehen. Ich habe die ganze Spule draufgezogen und die Rolle ist gut gefüllt. Also ich würde schätzen um die 350m sind drauf.


----------



## Fattony (13. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> Auf meine Rolle gehen nach Herstellerangaben 150m 0.30. Laut Rechner müssten um die 340m von der Justron draufgehen. Ich habe die ganze Spule draufgezogen und die Rolle ist gut gefüllt. Also ich würde schätzen um die 350m sind drauf.



Alles Klar, Danke! #6

Heute sind, nach meinem geöffneten Disput, http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-1PCS-20m-Carp-Fishing-Lurre-PVA-String-Wholesale-Carp-Fishing-PVA-Baiting-Accessory-Products/32576487390.html
gekommen. 

Die Rollen sind recht klein. (20c Stück) 

Test folgt.


----------



## Darket (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Rute, die ich bestellt habe, liegt laut DHL beim örtlichen Hauptzollamt, will heißen, dass ich in näherer Zukunft wohlvPost vom Zoll kriege und sie da abholen muss. Hat da jemand Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich der Unterlagen, die man benötigt? Eine Rechnung in dem Sinne habe ich ja bei Ali-Bestellungen nicht, sondern nur die Angaben in meinem Konto dort und eine Bestellbestätigung per Mail (ohne Kaufpreisangabe). Bezahlt habe ich mit Kreditkarte, also auch (noch) kein Beleg. Weiß jemand was ich dann mitnehmen muss?


----------



## Laichzeit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, 
ich habe das selbe Problem und gehe heute zum Zollamt.
Es handelt sich um eine 16€ Rute.
Ich weiß auch nicht, was ich alles brauch, aber nehme den Schrieb auf jeden Fall mit.
Heute Abend schreibe ich, was die haben wollen.


----------



## Darket (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super, danke. Bei mir auch nur Gerät für 23 Euro, selbst wenn sie Steuern haben wollen ganz unproblematisch. Will da nur nicht zwei mal hinfahren, weil denen irgendwas fehlt.


----------



## shoti (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ihr müsst nen Nachweiß haben, wo der Artikel und Empfänger EINDEUTIG drauf zu erkennen ist und das in ausgedruckter Form....VORSICHT wenn Ihr die Rechnungen am PC etwas abändert, meist steht in dem Zollschrieb, das keine Rechnung dabei ist und sie deshalb den Ausdruck haben wollen...PUSTEKUCHEN, die ist oft dran getackert und die gleichen das dann ab und dann habt Ihr richtige Probs. Am besten  immer die Originalrechnung nochmal mailen lassen, da sind dann oft die Versandkosten nicht mit drauf und dann könnte man..............


----------



## Laichzeit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf dem Brief ist doch noch ein Vermerk, gekürzt:



> Bitte zum Zollamt mitbringen:
> -Zahlungsnachweis (Rechnung Pay Pal ect.) nur in ausgedruckter Form
> -Dieses Schreiben
> -Anlagen dieses Schreibens
> -Bargeld


----------



## Slick (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die wollen eine Rechnung.

Einfach die Bestellung von Aliexpress ausdrucken.
Kontoauszug hilft da nicht weiter,da das Geld an Aliexpress geht.


----------



## nostradamus (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi

was haltet ihr von der Rechnung bzw. kaufbeleg? 

Nehmt es mit und es sollte passen.

Gruß


----------



## Slick (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat wer solche Pose auf Ali gesichtet?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Behr-Clear-F...hash=item27e319cd41:m:ml4qp-CnQlXb462g28XbU1A

finde nur die langen Stängel.

Thx


----------



## Sicmatron (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So habe nochmal lauftests zu ein paar Wobblern.

Die Miniwobbler: 1,5cm sehen leider nicht ganz wie auf dem Foto aus und laufen nur mit Rapala Knoten. Lauftest

Die X-rap fakes: laufen gut und werfen sich auch nicht schlecht. Lauftest

Meine Absolute überraschung: die Camtoa teile 5Stück für ~3,25€
laufen hammer und werfen sich auch extrem gut davon werde ich mehr ordern. Sehen zwar nicht so toll aus aber Edding und Nagellack werde da schon aushelfen. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04xFQdLr7QE


----------



## Laichzeit (14. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich komme gerade vom Zollamt, einfach die Bestellung von Aliexpress ausgedruckt und die Post mitgenommen.
Mein Paket hab ich kostenlos in wenigen Minuten bekommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind heute eingetrudelt:g


----------



## ayron (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*






Bei mir gab es auch was [emoji51] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lollo (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Haben die bei dir auch einen falschen dazu,den bei mir hätte der letze im Bild dunkelgrün sein sollen


----------



## donak (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> So habe nochmal lauftests zu ein paar Wobblern.
> 
> Die Miniwobbler: 1,5cm sehen leider nicht ganz wie auf dem Foto aus und laufen nur mit Rapala Knoten. Lauftest
> 
> ...



Ich habe noch nie so schlechte Laufvideos gesehen und ich denke nicht, dass es an den Ködern liegt...


----------



## ayron (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ lollo

Habe die 5 farben bekommen, die ich wollte.
Hab es in die gewünschten in der notiz vermerkt

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sicmatron (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@donak findest du dich jetzt konstruktiv? ....die Wasserspiegelung und die Tatsache das ich keine 1k€ Kamera und Polfilter habe machen es recht schwierig und es gibt noch weitaus schlechtere Videos  Aber vielleicht stellst du mir ja deinen indoor Privatpool zur verfügung, dann wird das ganze leichter.
:m


----------



## Dorframbo (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> wie laufen die BeerKing wobbler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie laufen die Beerking Wobbler? schon getestet?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Postbote war zu faul zum klingeln und wirft einfach nen Zettel zum Abholen in den Briefkasten #q
Naja egal, abgeholt und fertig.


----------



## sam1000-0 (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal die Lieferungen der letzten 10 Tage
Da kommen noch mehr die ich erwarte und 200 Spiralbaitholder sind heute angekommen


----------



## Sicmatron (15. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Xrap fakes sind übrigens normal schwimmend, wenn man aber einen Snap oder etwas schwerere Drillinge dran bastelt werden sie zu sehr langsam sinkenden suspendern.


----------



## shoti (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Alsooo..Gummifische und Spinner aus China lasse ich ertmal sein. Sehen in echt alle nicht so toll wie aufm Foto aus. Alle Gummifische auch wenn 12 cm lang sind sowas von suuuperschlank....weiß garnicht was ich damit Angeln soll.....Also mal wieder 50-60 € Tackle im Nirvana versenkt.....Man lernt erst wenns Geld wech is...


----------



## buzzypuster (16. April 2016)

shoti schrieb:


> Alsooo..Gummifische und Spinner aus China lasse ich ertmal sein. Sehen in echt alle nicht so toll wie aufm Foto aus. Alle Gummifische auch wenn 12 cm lang sind sowas von suuuperschlank....weiß garnicht was ich damit Angeln soll.....Also mal wieder 50-60 € Tackle im Nirvana versenkt.....Man lernt erst wenns Geld wech is...



Deswegen sollte man auch nicht direkt für 60€ einkaufen sondern erst mal was zum "testen" bestellen .. Ich war bis jetzt mit allen Gummis und Wobblern aus China zufrieden. Spinner kaufe ich hier weil Spinner in der Regel eine halbe Ewigkeit halten und nicht wirklich viel teurer sind als die aus China ..


----------



## shoti (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

das waren nicht nur 60 € ......aber der rest sieht ganz passabel aus...werd die kleinen wohl mal auf jigkopf und Forelle Barsch testen

....und ja, Spinner halten ewig....auch im Geäst, unterWasser, am anderen Ufer etc....


----------



## Purist (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



buzzypuster schrieb:


> Spinner kaufe ich hier weil Spinner in der Regel eine halbe Ewigkeit halten und nicht wirklich viel teurer sind als die aus China ..



Die kaufe ich nur noch in Einzelteilen hier, dann versenkt man zwar auch seine 60-80 €Cent pro Stück, kann sie aber schon vorab an die Gewässer und Zielfische anpassen. Auch greift man bei denen dann nie ins Klo, was Rostfreiheit und den Lauf angeht.


----------



## shoti (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...vom selberbauen habe ich keinen Plan :_(...


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Postbote war zu faul zum klingeln und wirft einfach nen Zettel zum Abholen in den Briefkasten #q
> Naja egal, abgeholt und fertig.


 
Kann mir mal bitte jemand einen Link zu diesen Spearking The Viking senden. 
Danke


----------



## Dorframbo (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sollten die hier sein oder?

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Retail-2016-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-baits-10cm-14-5g-bear-king/32580445661.html


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

#6Dank dir


----------



## Sicmatron (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier gibts den noch für 2,6€ /stück in der Partie 5 Stück und ohne versandkosten. Wird auch der nächste sein den ich bestell. Irgendwie bekommt man hier einen Sammelwahn.


----------



## Purist (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> ...vom selberbauen habe ich keinen Plan :_(...



Naja, zwei Ösen biegen (die Rundzange dafür gibt's in China günstig, ebenso die Metallperlen), ein bischen auffädeln, Draht abknipsen, fertig. Mit ein bischen Übung klappt's in unter einer Minute.  Und die Dinger fangen..


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Hier gibts den noch für 2,6€ /stück in der Partie 5 Stück und ohne versandkosten. Wird auch der nächste sein den ich bestell. Irgendwie bekommt man hier einen Sammelwahn.


 
Da könnt´ich glatt schwach werden. Wie tief laufen die eigentlich?


----------



## Sicmatron (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

80cm bis 1,5m laut Händler also eher Flachläufer. Mir fällt grad auf wie die subjektive "Wertigkeit" des Wobblers bei mir steigt, wenn er schön verpackt ist im vergleich zu Ködern die einfach nur in Tütchen verpackt kommen geht es euch auch so?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kaprifischer1973 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal bitte jemand einen Link zu diesen Spearking The Viking senden.
> Danke



http://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-lot-2015-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-shad-11cm-17g-depth1-5m/32267479329.html?detailNewVersion=2

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/A-fishing-lures-100mm-14-5g-5pcs-lot-2015-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-minnow/32401153984.html?detailNewVersion=2


laufen nen guten Meter tief.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (16. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sieht gleich viel wertiger aus. Kostet aber auch das Dreifache. 

Ist das wirklich ein Suspender?


----------



## ayron (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eher nicht. Bei mir liegt das Auge erstmal auf der Lackierung und Oberfläche, da kann man schon sehen was aus der gleichen Fabrik kommt.
Sind sie dann da, checke ich die Ösen auf Spalt Maße und Ausrichtung.

Die bearking kosten ca. 2$ mehr, aber dafür bekommt man wobbler ohne lackfehler, den abgebildeten haken und optisch wasserdicht verklebte Ösen.

Aber letztendlich entscheidet der Fisch. Und kurz mal mit kleber abdichten ist für mich völlig ok.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn man hier http://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-lot-2015-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-shad-11cm-17g-depth1-5m/32267479329.html?detailNewVersion=2

ein bisschen runter scrollt sieht man eine Wobbler mit Gewichtsverlagerungssystem auf einer Stange.
Hat die schon wer gefunden?


----------



## Purist (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad auf wie die subjektive "Wertigkeit" des Wobblers bei mir steigt, wenn er schön verpackt ist im vergleich zu Ködern die einfach nur in Tütchen verpackt kommen geht es euch auch so?



Ich denke B-Ware landet eher nicht in den handelsüblichen Verpackungen, sondern wird Noname verramscht. Daher ist die "Markenware" i.d.R. besser lackiert, hat bessere Haken dran, hat keine kleinen Mängel usw., schließlich wird die auch so geordert/bestellt. 
Manche Noname Teile haben mich aber trotzdem überrascht.


----------



## Purist (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kaprifischer1973 schrieb:


> Hat die schon wer gefunden?



Klick doch einfach auf das Banner, dann hast du ihn |wavey:


----------



## Sicmatron (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das ist der Bearking Wobbler mit dem Gewichtsverlagerungssystem. Achja mein "Trulinoya" Wobbler kam übrigens in einer "Bear King" Verpackung.|kopfkrat 

Edit: Ok habe kurz recherchiert Bear King ist ein eigener Shop das erklärts. Trulinoya ist auf Aliexpress eine eigene Marke nach der man auch suchen kann Bearking nicht.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

!!!DANKE Leute!!! 
Auf euch ist Verlass.

Einzig die Suche auf AE gestaltet sich etwas schwierig.


----------



## Sicmatron (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich denke B-Ware landet eher nicht in den handelsüblichen Verpackungen, sondern wird Noname verramscht. Daher ist die "Markenware" i.d.R. besser lackiert, hat bessere Haken dran, hat keine kleinen Mängel usw., schließlich wird die auch so geordert/bestellt.
> Manche Noname Teile haben mich aber trotzdem überrascht.



Jo könnte man denken, aber es gibt viele Wobbler "exklusiv" in Tütchen und konnte da keine Anzeichen von ramsch feststellen. Es braucht halt auch schon mehr Platz im Postpäckchen und somit schnell mehr Porto, wenn die einzeln in den Plastikschachteln landen.


----------



## Purist (17. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Jo könnte man denken, aber es gibt viele Wobbler "exklusiv" in Tütchen und konnte da keine Anzeichen von ramsch feststellen.



Musst du ja auch nicht, schließlich kann der Händler wählen, welche Qualität er will, welche Verpackung er haben will, wenn überhaupt. 



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Es braucht halt auch schon mehr Platz im Postpäckchen und somit schnell mehr Porto, wenn die einzeln in den Plastikschachteln landen.



Was uns Bestellern fast völlig egal ist, weil das Porto im Gesamtpreis steckt.


----------



## Slick (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kamen heute.

Hab mir noch eine Ladung Trockenfliegen bestellt.


----------



## Purist (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Langsam wirst du mir unheimlich. Wie schnell versenkst du die?


----------



## magut (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich denk eher er gehört auch zur Gattung der Ködermessis:m
mir gehts da genau so aber eher mit "Gummis"
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal eine Frage:
ziemlich oft kann "China Post Registered Air Mail" ausgewählt werden. Noch dazu gratis. 
Gibt es dazu wirklich eine Sendungsverfolgung???


----------



## Darket (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, über 17track. Allerdings ist die nicht übermäßig präzise und aktuell. Die reicht im Grunde nur bis zum Flughafen Frankfurt. Alles danach wird nicht mehr wirklich erfasst. Aber erfahrungsgemäß kommt die Sendung dann innerhalb einer Woche an. Je nachdem wie schnell der Zoll anfertigt.


----------



## Slick (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jap, Ködermessi:q:q:q

man kann  nie genug haben.

@magut 

Gummis gieße ich auch und nicht gerade wenig.

http://www.angler-info.eu/showthrea...steuerung-für-Injektor-oder-Plastisolbehälter


----------



## magut (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab schon gedacht, dass ich dich von wo kenne 
LG
Mario


----------



## lollo (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey slick kannst du vll mal deine köderboxen offen legen


----------



## Slick (23. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lollo schrieb:


> Hey slick kannst du vll mal deine köderboxen offen legen



Das wäre zu viel Arbeit,aber von den Hornbach Caddy XL Boxen hab ich schon fast 3 voll.


----------



## Sicmatron (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Slick jeden Wobbler einzeln oder auch mal zusammen in Fächer gestapelt ?  
Bei mir ist der Sealurer Wobbler angekommen. Sieht sehr schön aus. Ich hab nen netten Graben für Lauftests gefunden. Das Video hat, weil ich es von Youtube habe bearbeiten lassen, eine nicht so tolle Qualität ist aber ok man sieht die Rollende aktion recht gut. Wobbler gibts hier bei Ali 5 Stück. Der blaue war bei mir nicht dabei dafür 2x dunkelgrün.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free..._7&btsid=2c493a9d-f891-410c-89c6-54bc97f13582


Werde mal diese Zalts mit meinem Originalen vergleichen 
Könnte sogar hinkommen, dass sie gegen den 1. Mai kommen :q


----------



## Slick (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe sie nach Modell sortiert,ausgepackt,Gummi bleibt dran auf den Haken und gestapelt.

Laufen tun sie Alle,ab und zu mal ne Öse gerade biegen und gut ist. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (24. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free..._7&btsid=2c493a9d-f891-410c-89c6-54bc97f13582
> 
> 
> Werde mal diese Zalts mit meinem Originalen vergleichen
> Könnte sogar hinkommen, dass sie gegen den 1. Mai kommen :q




hab genau die gleichen über ebay.com aus China bekommen--ich kenn keinen Unterschied beim Lauf den originalen.


----------



## Slick (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kamen gestern.


----------



## magut (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

einfach geil#6


----------



## Darket (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine diversen Wobbler-Errungenschaften werden am Sonntag zur Saisoneröffnung getestet. Bin schon sehr gespannt drauf. Passend dazu kam heute die letzte ausstehende Lieferung Mini-Cranks. Von denen verspreche ich mir einiges.


----------



## zocker1991 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Slick schönes Echolot hast du da funktioniert das Ding gut?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auch nochmal was geliefert bekommen.

Die Maxcatch-Wobbler sind eindeutig nochmal ne ganze Schippe qualitativ besser verarbeitet wie Madbite & co.
Kosten allerdings auch etwa das 3-4fache. :g


----------



## Slick (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Slick schönes Echolot hast du da funktioniert das Ding gut?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk



Zeigt verlässlich die Tiefe an.Es war an meinem Futterboot verbaut mit Batterie Mode,aber habe mir einem 500 mW Verstärker geholt.


----------



## fischbär (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Slick schönes Echolot hast du da funktioniert das Ding gut?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk



Hab das auch. Geht sehr gut. Auf die Fischanzeige kann man sich natürlich nicht verlassen. Auch die Bodenbeschaffenheit ist nur Fake. Sonst aber gut, und vor allem leicht genug um an eine normale Rute zu passen. Deeper und Co kann man schlecht mit einer normalen Spinne werfen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Kamen gestern.
> 
> Sag mal, Du dealst doch |bigeyes oder? #6


----------



## zocker1991 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie bezahlt ihr bei Ali? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Fischkopp 1961



@zocker1991

per Giropay

Trockenfliegen von Heute


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sag Bescheid, wenn du wieder Platz in der Wohnung brauchst, dann komm ich zum Entrümpeln vorbei :m


----------



## Slick (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn du wieder Platz in der Wohnung brauchst, dann komm ich zum Entrümpeln vorbei :m



Kein Ding,kommst vorbei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

dauert nimmer lange und er bestellt sich nen Geräteschuppen mit :q


----------



## Fattony (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

|rolleyes

Wieder etwas gekommen. Sieht alles super aus!

Vor allem die Posen zum Köderfischangeln.


----------



## Fattony (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Wie bezahlt ihr bei Ali?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk



Kreditkarte - funzt super!


----------



## zocker1991 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Blöd das ich keine Kreditkarte habe aber es zieht magisch an was ihr alles dort bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Chinazeug von meinem Sohn und mir.
Am Sonntag kann nun endlich getestet werden.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSSSSE (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Blöd das ich keine Kreditkarte habe aber es zieht magisch an was ihr alles dort bestellt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


Du kannst dir einfach an der Tanke eine Prepayd Kreditkarte holen. Dort musst du nur Geld aufladen und wenn es weg ist ist es halt weg. Damit kann also nicht einmal Schindluder getrieben werden. Ist der einfachste Weg überhaupt. 
Liebe Grüße aus Berlin 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zocker1991 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche tanken haben so was 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSSSSE (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Welche tanken haben so was
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


Eigentlich alle. Shell Aral etc. 
Also bei den ersten beiden auf jeden Fall 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zocker1991 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok da werde ich mich mal schlau machen Danke dir

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSSSSE (28. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerne  viel Glück 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oder nimmst dir ne Wirecard, Number26 oder ähnliche Prepaid Karte.


----------



## Purist (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Giropay.. oder habt ihr alle Hausbanken, die dabei nicht mitmachen?


----------



## BrendaK (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Oder nimmst dir ne Wirecard, Number26 oder ähnliche Prepaid Karte.




Keine Wirecard - die kostet mittlerweile Gebühren, wenn man sie behalten will.

Aktueller Tipp ist die Number26, wird oft (z.B. bei MyDealz) empfohlen.

Oder einfach die DKB VISA beantragen, da bekommt man eine VISA und EC Karte, beides ohne Gebühren, nutze ich schon seit Jahren (als reines Kreditkartenkonto, das wird nur von meinem Hauptgirokonto gefüllt, wenn ich was per KK zahle, daher auch gute Übersicht über meine Ausgaben und keine Riesenkreditkartenabrechnung am Ende des Monats).


----------



## Slick (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Irgendwie sind die Madbits ausverkauft.

Wollte die auf dem Pic(Grinder,Bug Out) nochmals ordern.Geiler lauf.

Die Forellenwobbler laufen 1a,die konnte ich nochmals bestellen.#6

Noch ein paar Fliegen von heute.


----------



## Sicmatron (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Forellenwobbler entsprechen den Trulinoya teilen hab nun auch beide die günstigen no name, die du auch hast und die 3€ teile mit toller Plastikverpackung. Der einzige unterschied sind die Dekors und die Haken sind etwas schlechter bei den "no name". 

Madbite ist auch nur ne OEM Marke die meisten davon bekommt man nochmal etwas günstiger siehe meine "Camtoa" Wobbler. Ich hab inzwischen auch nen riesen batzen zeugs hier und gerade die billigeren teile bestellt. Die einzigen nur mittelprächtigen Wobbler sind die Laser Minnows hier die sind erstens nur 2,3 gramm schwer, weil keine Kugeln drin sind und haben selbst mit Rapala Knoten befestigt nur eine sehr leichte Aktion, soll aber auch für sowas Anwendungsgebiete geben.


----------



## Slick (29. April 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Forellenwobbler sind die gleichen.

Die Madbite Teile haben teils andere Rohlinge.

http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/MadBite-TAC-90-Floating-Jerkbait-Fishing-Lure-3-5-inch-11g-sharp-and-strong-VMC-8/1703141_32297297213.html

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/MadBite-Bomb-120-Wiggling-Rolling-Action-Floating-Lure-21G-120mm-4-75in-Fishing-Lure/32363943583.html


----------



## shoti (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Jointed-fishing-lures-15-5cm-31g-minnow-fishing-tackle-equipment-hard-bait-artificial-wobbler/32363043092.html?spm=2114.010208.3.99.x0vLj3&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=7442ba8b-85fe-4e1a-9998-1863fe6b9b81

für ali ja ganz schön teuer....was meint ihr dazu ? Ich such gerade nen großen Hechtköder, habe bei uns ein Wehr gefunden, wo 100% ein Dicker sitzt....Kundschafte da schon seit Wochen aus, heute auch wieder da gewesen...


----------



## layercake87 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bei dem preis kannste gleich zu den bewährten savage gear 4 play oder balzer kill bill modellen greifen. sind günstiger, größer zu haben und du hast die lange warterei nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Groß genug?

http://www.banggood.com/17_6cm-5Pcs...-Fishing-Lure-30g-With-2-Hooks-p-1028832.html


----------



## Sicmatron (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nimm halt den 4 geteilten Swimbait der ist auch 15cm lang und kostet ~4€


----------



## Köfi83 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab jetzt auch mal dort bestellt.
Wie lange dauert es ca. bis das Zeug da ist?

Danke euch

Köfi


----------



## Darket (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist unterschiedlich. Ich hätte bislang alles zwischen zwei und sechs Wochen, meist um die vier.


----------



## Köfi83 (2. Mai 2016)

ok danke dir


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nach gut 200 Tacken, die sich nach China bewegt haben, ist das meiste Zeug auch angekommen. Es sind insgesamt 4 Bestellungen nicht angekommen (von vielleicht 30). In zwei Fällen hat der Verkäufer nicht geantwortet und ich habe das Geld zurück bekommen.
In den verbleibenden zwei Fällen, hat der Verkäufer geantwortet mit "Warte noch ein Bisschen blabla". Dann hat Aliexpress eine richtig geile Mail geschrieben:

"Since the post official website in your country no longer provide online tracking information for the package which is send by Post Registered Air Mail, please clarify if you receive the package.If you indeed have not get the package, *please* *provide official document*（including information such as：tracking number, address, condition of the package, etc.) *from post office** or shipping company or other valid evidence to prove that you did not received the package *within 7 calendar days, otherwise we will follow the tracking information and release the payment to the seller."

Weil es keine Trackingdaten (mehr) gibt, hätten wir gern ein offizielles Dokument der Post, dass das Paket NICHT angekommen ist. Ahahahaha, wie soll das denn aussehen?

Naja, schade. Das wird wohl bedeuten, dass sich 20 Euro (immerhin 10%) in Luft auflösen. Aber das war ja einkalkuliert. Die teureren Sachen wie Kameras und so sind alle angekommen.


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> ...hätten wir gern ein offizielles Dokument der Post, dass das Paket NICHT angekommen ist. Ahahahaha, wie soll das denn aussehen?
> ...



Hi, gibt ja so Nachforschungsaufträge, wobei ich nicht weiß ob sowas ausreicht und ob die vom Empfänger beauftragt werden können.

Grüße JK


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich auch nicht. Vor allem ist das Gerenne für Peanuts. Selbst 10%  teurer ist der Rest ein Schnäppchen und ich muss den Rest des Jahres keine Köder mehr kaufen und die nächsten drei Jahre auch nicht...


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Naja, schade. Das wird wohl bedeuten, dass sich 20 Euro (immerhin 10%) in Luft auflösen. Aber das war ja einkalkuliert. Die teureren Sachen wie Kameras und so sind alle angekommen.



Abwarten, habe schon Pakete bekommen die 3-4 Monate unterwegs waren )davon sicher 90% irgendwo im Zoll rumgelegen).


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe auch schon über 2 Monate auf eine Rolle von USA nach Austria gewartet. War halt in  Australien zwischengeparkt!


----------



## shoti (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Nimm halt den 4 geteilten Swimbait der ist auch 15cm lang und kostet ~4€



..swimbait habe ich einen 12 http://de.aliexpress.com/item/LIXADA-5-12-5cm-20g-9-segement-Isca-Artificial-Pike-Lure-Muskie-Fishing-Pike-Lures-Swimbait/32422356048.html und einen 20 http://de.aliexpress.com/item/20cm-66g-8-segement-Multi-jointed-Pike-Carp-Fishing-Lure-Swimbait-Crankbait-Pesca-Hard-Bait-Fish/32292185295.html

aber ich muss unter ein Wehr werfen und das ist es ziemlich flach...also brauche ich einen float Wobbler......

Nicht groß aber wirklich SCHICK: http://de.aliexpress.com/item/High-quality-Minnow-fishing-lures-Japan-Hook-Iscas-artificials-95mm11-5g-Lucky-craft-Megabass-fishing-tackle/32225201871.html?spm=2114.010208.3.165.90Aaaw&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10034_10033_507_10032_10020_10017_10005_10006_10021_10022_10009_10008_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=5a3bf765-8127-4e54-914f-888592e6c72d


----------



## W-Lahn (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Du hast eine fette Hecht-Mutti ausgespäht und wartest tatsächlich 4-6 Wochen  bis dir der "passende" Köder aus dem Reich der Mitte geliefert wird ? 
|kopfkrat


----------



## shoti (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Quack...Donnerstag gehts los...aber man kann ja nie genug Köder haben....Also gestern hat da definitv was am Wehr geraubt....und die Stelle sieht auch göttlich Hechtverdächtig aus


----------



## shoti (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich werd mal diese Brüder 
antesten...scheinen ganz schöne Radaubrüder zu sein, wenn man die so in der Hand hat...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bestelle auch alles mögliche dort und wenn man auf die Verkäuferbewertungen schaut passiert eigentlich auch nichts


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hat jemand schon Wide Gap Snaps bei Aliexpress entdeckt? 

Normale finde ich zuhauf.


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So etwas?

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Hooked-Snap-Pin-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32349982013.html


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

das sind normale Snaps für mich. Ich meine welche mit einem weiten Bogen:

http://www.nippon-lures.com/product_info.php?info=p8108_Evergreen-Wide-Gap-Snap--2.html&XTCsid=...


----------



## Fidde (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/150-Pcs-Total-Mixed-30Pcs-Each-Split-Ring-5-6-Nice-Snap-1-New-Hooked-Snap/1500922754.html?spm=2114.010208.3.86.qBfgwn&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_7,searchwe


----------



## Slick (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kamen heute.


----------



## magut (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

einfach nur geil


----------



## Purist (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wer die alle aufgekauft hat |wavey:


----------



## shoti (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

....ich muss noch meine sammlung fotografieren....da geht noch was


----------



## BARSCH123 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir ist auch was eingetrudelt :m


----------



## Slick (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

:q:q:q

Hab noch 5-6 Packete am Start,dann reichts erst mal.


----------



## Purist (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Hab noch 5-6 Packete am Start,dann reichts erst mal.



...bei deinem Konsum kommen die Chinesen mit der Produktion nicht mehr nach! |motz: :q
Vielleicht haben die auch von der US-Mutterfirma auf den Deckel bekommen, weil sie die Ware so billig verramschen. 

Aber gut, ich hab's ja selbst so gewollt und nicht auf Vorrat sondern zum testen gekauft. Vielleicht bastel ich noch ein paar altbewährte Spinner bis die Saison richtig losgeht. 
Ein paar Blinker werde ich auch noch ordern.


----------



## Darket (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hätte meine letzte Woche zum ersten mal am Wasser, da die Gestreiften aber generell nur auf Blech beißen wollten, kann ich noch wenig sagen (Rapalas wurden auch ignoriert)


----------



## Slick (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Purist bist Tester von Madbite Lures geworden?

Ich habe auch eine Mail.Mal schauen.:q:q

If you have an interest in receiving free products and writing a brief review, please get back to me. I will send you further instructions. 
We look forward to working with you. 
Please contact me via email instead of Aliexpress message if you are interested,thanks


----------



## zocker1991 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich will auch Tester werden haha

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Purist bist Tester von Madbite Lures geworden?



Nein. Ich kaufe keine 40$ Plastik-BC zum testen, die ich gar nicht brauche, bleche die Zollgebühren, um die Dollars nach einem Review (hoffentlich) erstattet zu bekommen. #h Bei Kunstködern hätte ich den Spaß mitgemacht.


----------



## Slick (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Würde ich auch nicht machen.


Hier von heute

30x C564 von Wlure


----------



## lurchi19 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist dein Keller nicht bald mal voll?


----------



## Slick (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Platz habe ich echt genug.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei der Menge die du orderst mußt ja schon bald mit Vorsatz was abreißen |kopfkrat|sagnix


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Würde ich auch nicht machen.
> 
> 
> Hier von heute
> ...



Laufend neue Köder, aber die Muttern bleiben- Räum mal auf 

Schöne Köder#6


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sooon Quatsch,
 der hat nen Shop bei Ebay und verkauft die Dinger alle, unter dem Pseudonym Elbfang.
 Die Cranks und Wobbler kosten dann 2,99€.

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## Slick (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich sag nix.

Kam heute.

Die Zange scheint für unter 2 Euro ok zu sein.


----------



## AndiHam (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da ich, wie jedes Jahr, bald wieder 3 Wochen in Beijing bin, bringe ich mir auch bissl was mit


----------



## zocker1991 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Weiß jemand ob es bei Ali futterkörbe gibt? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es bei Ali futterkörbe gibt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk



http://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20160507023242&SearchText=fishing+bait+cage


----------



## Slick (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20160507023415&SearchText=feeder+cage


----------



## zocker1991 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke Schade das die dort teurer sind als im laden

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Versandkosten(Bleigewicht) sind ja mit dabei,daher zu teuer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Groß genug?
> 
> http://www.banggood.com/17_6cm-5Pcs...-Fishing-Lure-30g-With-2-Hooks-p-1028832.html



KLasse, der Laden bietet Paypal als Zahlung an, kein Gehampel mit der Kreditkarte oder ähnliches. Dafür ist die Auswahl kleiner, aber ich hab was gefunden.


----------



## Lexe23 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich verfolge diesen Thread nun doch sehr lange und habe so langsam den Überblick verloren . 

 Kann mit jemand rel .kleine (6-8cm) schwimmende und sehr flach laufende Wobbler bei Ali empfehlen? Am besten wäre es wenn diese Empfehlung aus einem Praxistest kommt.

 Vielen Dank im Voraus und allen einen guten Start in die Woche.

 Grüße Alex


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da dürften dann etwa 60-80% aller dort angebotenen Wobbler in die Auswahl kommen.
Im Prinzip findest bei jedem Anbieter nahezu das Gleiche an Wobblern, sind lediglich geringe Unterschiede in Farbe, Set-Zusammensetzung und Preis.

Gibt da echt nur weniges, was man nicht an jeder Ecke wieder findet.


----------



## s3nad (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich verfolge den thread seit Anfang an und habe selbst noch nix über Ali bezogen, jedoch habe ich anderweitig die Händler die dort gelistet sind über die app: wish gefunden. Ganz easy das ganze. Hab jetzt paar wobbler und paar vertikal Köder bestellt. Werde mal Rückmeldung geben wenn sie angekommen und getestet worden. Im playstore oder appstore einfach nach wish suchen. Viel Müll dabei aber wer sucht, der wird fündig. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat eigentlich schon wer Erfahrungen mit diesen 2 Fische in einem Wobbler ?

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Multiple-Baitfish-Lure-2016-Threadfin-Shad-Minnow-Lure-Life-Like-Fishing-Lure-Quick-Fishing-Wobbler/32572511836.html?spm=2114.010208.3.236.JqAqev&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10037_10017_10034_10021_507_10033_10022_10032_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=da8674c3-b12a-41b5-874c-d2caaea5ea9e


----------



## heph86 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hi hat schon jemand damit erfahrungen gemacht?

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Great-Discount-Superpower-500m-12LB-80LB-Braided-Fishing-Line-PE-Strong-Multifilament-Fishing-Line-Carp-Fishing/2027922652.html


----------



## shoti (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

..da ich ja mal wieder Fragestunde heute mache....
weiß jemand in welchem Gewässer/Strömung die fängig sind ?

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/120mm-7-8g-Artificial-Bait-Soft-Fish-Lure-sinking-Soft-Bait-Lure-Noctilucent-Soft-Fishes-100pcs/1901453654.html?spm=2114.010208.3.49.vvrHHV&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_8,searchweb201602_5_10037_10017_10034_10021_507_10033_10022_10032_10020_10018_10019,searchweb201603_1&btsid=d0d15a4f-5a38-4ba7-821a-5e57528287c6


----------



## BARSCH123 (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon wer Erfahrungen mit diesen 2 Fische in einem Wobbler ?
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Multi..._1&btsid=da8674c3-b12a-41b5-874c-d2caaea5ea9e




Das sind "LiveTarget" nachbauten und kosten in DE bis zu 32,00€ das Stück..
ob die von Ali laufen kann ich nicht sagen, aber fürn 5er auf alle fälle nen versuch wert.

Tl,
Chris.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



heph86 schrieb:


> hi hat schon jemand damit erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Great-Discount-Superpower-500m-12LB-80LB-Braided-Fishing-Line-PE-Strong-Multifilament-Fishing-Line-Carp-Fishing/2027922652.html



4fach geflochtene würde ich da nicht kaufen, wenn dann nur 8 oder gar 16fach.

Hatte mit zb vor längerer Zeit mal diese hier bestellt in 80lb zum Welsfischen
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Goture-8-STRANDS-500M-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-Super-Strong-Japan-Multifilament-Line-Jig-Carp-Fish/32576910284.html

Die Schnur ist schön glatt und entspricht etwa auch dem Durchmesser..jedenfalls nicht übermäßig dicker wie angegeben.
Tragkraft von ca 36kg kommt auch hin, den Knoten hats bei mehreren Versuchen immer zwischen 35-39kg gesprengt.
Nen 151cm Waller hat sie letztes Wochenende aus der Elbe geleiert...ohne Murren.
Bin bis dato damit jedenfalls zufrieden. Wie die dünneren Schnüre davon sind kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, hatte mir nur die dicke davon bestellt.


----------



## shoti (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...teste den Köder denn mal an...*scheissbestellwahn*


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat einer von euch schon kleine Spinnerbaits (bis 4g) gefunden???
 Wie die LC Areas!


----------



## destoval (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab die Tage auch mal wieder eine Bestellung gemacht.
Einfach zu lukrativ die Preise, zudem aus Erfahrung früherer Bestellungen ist die Ware zu 90% wirklich top 


Hakenhalter für die Rute (Falls keine Hakenöse vorhanden).
Hab davon schon welche und die sind echt i.O.
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-sale-Fishing-Rod-Hook-Holder-for-Lures-Bait-Rigs-Pole-Hook-Keeper-Fishing-Tackle-Box/32605597055.html

1. Wobbler-Klassiker hier im Thread, muss ich also auch mal testen:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/6cm-10g-Topwater-Fishing-Lures-Crankbait-Swiming-Crank-Baits-Swimbait-Wobblers/32608710678.html

2. Wobbler-Klassiker hier im Thread:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Retail-2016-good-fishing-lures-minnow-quality-professional-baits-10cm-14-5g-bear-king/32580445661.html

3. Wobbler-Klassiker (verdammt sehen die gut aus auf Fotos. Wenn die laufen dann sollte das ne Granate sein!
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/wLure-Minnow-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Tight-Wobble-Slow-Floating-Jerkbait-Lifelike-RealSkin-Painting-Fishing-Lure-HM262S/32539561371.html

Testkauf Offsethaken:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pc-Offset-Hook-Fishing-Hook-4-95-1-65cm-size-2-0-1-0-Crank-Worm/32461599543.html

Ersatz für meinen geliebten Spin Mad Tail Spinner in 12g den ich vor eine Brücke geworfen habe, jetzt hat er Schlagseite |bigeyes#d
Absolute Bank auf Barsch und regelmäßig auch kleine Zander
(http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/spin-jigmaster-c-33_2342_2492.html)
Die dinger von Ali sehen anders aus, aber testen will ich sie trotzdem:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Sougayilang-1Pc-Big-3D-Eyes-Steel-Body-Fishing-Lures-Bass-Carp-Minnow-Fishing-Hard-Lure-Spinner/32637775007.html

Skirted Jigköpfe (mit Fransen):
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-P21-8g-12g-dressed-Jig-head-hook-chromed-metal-jigging-Spinnerbaits-with-skirt-bass-fishing/32621936694.html

Ein bisschen Gummi:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca-Artificial-Lure-12pcs-50mm-0-6g-for-Japan-Shad-UL-Fishing-Worm-Swimbaits-soft-baits/32608293431.html

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/4Pcs-Worm-Soft-Silicon-Shrimp-Lure-Jig-Wobbler-Swivel-Bass-Bait-Fishing-Tackle/32627670519.html

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/shrimp-baits-10cm-7-8g-Soft-grub-scattered-tail-prawn-soft-plastic-artificial-lure-isca-pesca/32626290129.html


----------



## Slick (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Next


----------



## destoval (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hast du vorher schon welche getestet oder warum 5 von jeder Farbe?

Wenn die nicht laufen dann haste ja quasi nen berg voll plastikmüll


----------



## Slick (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sind getestet worden(Von mir).

Hier mal paar Laufvideos.


https://www.youtube.com/user/wLure/videos?shelf_id=1&view=0&sort=dd

Einer von den Wobblern
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vePprkiBYvE


----------



## Sicmatron (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



heph86 schrieb:


> hi hat schon jemand damit erfahrungen gemacht?
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Great-Discount-Superpower-500m-12LB-80LB-Braided-Fishing-Line-PE-Strong-Multifilament-Fishing-Line-Carp-Fishing/2027922652.html



Jo die Kastking schnur ist auf jedenfall ihr Geld wert. War nun ausgiebig mit ihr am Wasser und tut was sie soll. Recht glatt wirft keine Perücken selbst mit China Baitcaster. Diverse Hänger gelöst und Tragkraft scheint stimmig, Durchmesser nicht ganz aber immer noch besser als PP.


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Diverse Hänger gelöst und Tragkraft scheint stimmig, Durchmesser nicht ganz aber immer noch besser als PP.



Kann ich nicht unterschreiben, 9kg PP ist deutlich dünner als die 6,7kg KK- die ist fast doppelt so dick, im trockenen Zustand. Zum Spinnangeln würde ich die nicht nehmen, da bleibe ich bei meiner bewährten PP.


----------



## shoti (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...gibts hier irgendwo "anonyme tackle-süchtige Gruppen " ? ich hab schon wieder bestellt...wenn alles da ist habe ich minimum 15 Tackle Boxen voll...und ich meine nicht die kleinen...


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> ...gibts hier irgendwo "anonyme tackle-süchtige Gruppen " ? ich hab schon wieder bestellt...



Bei Kaufsucht helfen dir Psychotherapeuten |rolleyes

Immerhin weiß ich, warum das bei mir nicht zieht: Habe viel zuviel erbrobt fängiges Blech in der im Kasten. Mit Chinawobblern habe ich noch nichts gefangen, folglich lohnt es nicht wirklich Massen auf Vorrat zu kaufen. 

Apropos Kästen- es hilft auch ungemein nicht mehr als 1-2 Boxen zu haben, wenn man schon einen geräumigen und vollen Angelkasten hat. Alles was leer ist regt zum unsinnigen füllen an. Damit meine ich Vorräte, die man im Leben nicht braucht.


----------



## shoti (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

..habe die DAM zubehörtaschen mittel..... https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-geraetetasche-mittel--tazuta

...naja.... 3 inzwischen

ps....meinst du wirklich das deine "Köder" nicht aus China kommen, nur weil da Berkley etc druffsteht ?


----------



## Sicmatron (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht unterschreiben, 9kg PP ist deutlich dünner als die 6,7kg KK- die ist fast doppelt so dick, im trockenen Zustand. Zum Spinnangeln würde ich die nicht nehmen, da bleibe ich bei meiner bewährten PP.



Seh ich anders, finde die mindestens relativ vergleichbar. Tragkraftangaben sind exakt, vor allem hatte ich mit PP immer ziemlich viel ärger mit Perrücken und über deren Tragkraftangaben brauchen wir nicht reden...
Mit den Kästen muss ich dir recht geben letztenendes nehm ich auch nur einen Kasten mit ans Wasser, wenn ich die Bedingungen und das Wasser kenn.


Muss aber noch was negatives über China tackle sagen, bei einigen Wobblern habe ich nun Sprengringe ausgetauscht, da diese recht mieß waren.


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe einen schönen großen Planokoffer (für daheim und für's Auto, gefüllt mit sämtlichen Material von Blinkern über Posen und Grundbleie bis zur Hakensammlung), einen uralten Restekoffer (da steckt heute Bastelzeug drin) und ansonsten nur eine große Planobox, da gehen bislang alle Wobbler rein. Beim Spinnangeln habe ich entweder die Box mit, oder fülle kleine Ködertaschen mit Wobblern oder Blech. Für einen 6-8 Stunden Spinnangeltag mehr als ausreichend. Dazu muss ich sagen: Ich verliere kaum Kunstköder durch Hänger. 

Hätte ich 3 dieser DAM Taschen, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch füllen wollen, aber ich brauche die nicht |supergri



shoti schrieb:


> ps....meinst du wirklich das deine "Köder" nicht aus China kommen, nur weil da Berkley etc druffsteht ?



Gekaufte Spinner sind bei mir Made in EU oder DIY, einzig die Blinker kommen, bis auf ein paar Amimodelle, gewiss alle aus Asien. Meine paar Rapalas und Salmos sind aber auch nicht von dort. |rolleyes


----------



## shoti (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...is nu nicht bös gemeint aber weißt du eigentlich wie leicht das label : made in eu ...mit chinaware machbar ist ? da reicht es, wenn die in der eu zusammengebaut oder verpackt werden.....diese label sind nix mehr wert heutzutage....LEIDER:..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ursprungsbezeichnungen wie "Made in..." sind in der EU sowieso freiwillig, ebenso kann jeder Anbieter in der EU zb "Made in Germany" drauftackern obwohl das Produkt nichtmal ne in Deutschland produzierte Schraube inne hat.

Derartige Gütesiegel beziehen sich fast ausschließlich nur noch auf Forschung und Design (Designed & Engineered in..), die Produktion findet aber woanders statt.

Da gabs vor paar Jahren schonmal den Anstoss vom Binnenmarktausschuss dies zu ändern.
Könnte aber noch dauern bis man sich da mal einig wird. |rolleyes


----------



## Cormoraner (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe das alles schon durch, diverse Schnüre, Wobbler und sonstigen Kram später kann ich für mich behaupten - oft taugt das Zeug wirklich nicht viel, da darf man sich von der Optik nicht täuschen lassen.
Habe noch nie auf Chinazeugs fangen können, wärend meine günstigen Markenwobbler (mehr als 8-10€ würde ich auch niemals für einen Wobbler ausgeben) oder die Handmade Köder aus Polen, Albanien etc. fangen wie sie sollen.


Der Teufel steckt wohl im Detail.

Was aber tatsächlich geht, sind Wirbel, Snaps und ähnliche Kleinteile.


----------



## angel!andi (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine ersten beiden sind gekommen...


----------



## Purist (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Habe noch nie auf Chinazeugs fangen können, wärend meine günstigen Markenwobbler (mehr als 8-10€ würde ich auch niemals für einen Wobbler ausgeben) oder die Handmade Köder aus Polen, Albanien etc. fangen wie sie sollen.



Auf Hecht oder Barsch? Dann hast du sie zu selten geangelt. |rolleyes
Zander sind manchmal zickiger aber auch die Fange ich mit Ködern, die manch andere Angler niemals für die Fischart benutzen würden. Daher sehe ich keinen Grund, warum die nicht fangen sollten.

Ich werde Fangerfolge mit Chinakram von diesem Jahr hier posten, wenn sich 'was einstellt, werde aber 40/10 zu 50 angeln. 40% Chinabilligwobbler, 10% teurere Markenwobbler, 50% mein geliebtes Blech, gerne auch aus China


----------



## Slick (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kamen heute.

Sehen schon mal gut aus.Badewannentest folgt.


----------



## Inni (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Kamen heute.
> 
> Sehen schon mal gut aus.Badewannentest folgt.
> 
> ...




Die laufen und fliegen gut.
Nur ist mir bei Einem die halbe Schaufel vorn abgebrochen beim Grundkontakt. Ich hoffe das ist kein strukturelles Problem ... 
Da noch eine halbe Seite steht, kann ich da eine drüber kleben


----------



## Slick (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Info.

Die sowieso nichts taugen bekommt mein Sohn.Er angelt nach dem Badewannentest in der Badewanne.


----------



## Slick (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal was anderes.Wer Blei gießt.
Dropshotwirbel, habe mal geordert.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/200-pieces-lot-Swivel-with-side-line-clip-fishing-tackle-fishhooks-fishing-connector-fishing-swivels-with/32591086475.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nach 2 monatiger Wartezeit kamen heute die Seaknight's.

Die Drillinge sind deutlich schlechter wie von jedem andren Billigwobbler den ich bisher in Händen hatte.
Also VMC (France) sind das auf keinen Fall, auch wenn man damit wirbt.
Dafür sind die einfach zu stumpf. 

Nachdem ich die jetzt hier in Händen halte, würde ich sie nicht wieder kaufen zu dem Preis.
Die gleichen Dinger nur ohne Püschel und Polyschachtel gibts an jeder Ecke bei Ali günstiger, und auch noch mit besseren Drillingen.

Naja, waren die letzten die ich geordert hatte und mehr Spinnköder werd ich auch nicht mehr ordern. Die Minnows schauen zu 98% eh gleich aus und sind größtenteils auch deutlich leichter wie angegeben.
Muß mir auch nicht den Schuppen bis unters Dach mit Lures vollballern die ich im Leben nie brauche.


----------



## fischbär (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe jetzt die Trulinoyas getestet und die liefen alle toll. Sehr schön schlängelig. Vor allem aber flogen sie sauweit.


----------



## Inni (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Nach 2 monatiger Wartezeit kamen heute die Seaknight's.
> 
> Die Drillinge sind deutlich schlechter wie von jedem andren Billigwobbler den ich bisher in Händen hatte.
> Also VMC (France) sind das auf keinen Fall, auch wenn man damit wirbt.
> ...




Auf die warte ich auch noch ..
Wann wurden Deine los geschickt? Bei mir steht:
2016-04-23 03:32:15 【杭州】Shipped by air


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte gleiches Datum, auch der 23.4.

Auf dem Päckchenaufkleber stan allerdings 15.3. und bestellt hatte ich sie am 28.3.|rolleyes

Chinesen halt:q


----------



## DeralteSack (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Andere Länder, andere Kalender!!!


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die Trulinoyas getestet und die liefen alle toll. Sehr schön schlängelig. Vor allem aber flogen sie sauweit.



Schau mal bitte, ob da was rostet? Danke.


----------



## Sicmatron (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hatte gleiches Datum, auch der 23.4.
> 
> Auf dem Päckchenaufkleber stan allerdings 15.3. und bestellt hatte ich sie am 28.3.|rolleyes
> 
> Chinesen halt:q



Die ganzen Angaben entsprechen ja meist zu 80% der Fantasie. Was uns ja auch teilweise zu gute kommt  .

Rost hab ich auch bei ein Paar Sprengringen festgestellt. Haken scheinen zu 20% extrem scharf, 60% gut und 20% sind unter aller Sau. Inzwischen hab ich auch über 70 Wobbler und andere  Köder und die meisten ausgiebig getestet und bin bis auf eine Ausnahme sehr zufrieden.


Das sind die Proberos Wobbler ? Die haben sie bei mir auch ewig spät überhaupt losgeschickt und sind auch noch nicht da. Denke die waren ausverkauft. Angeblich recht früh losgeschickt aber keine Trackinginformation vorliegend und jetzt plötzlich schon. 
Vom Online Shop in dem ich dann und wann arbeite kenn ich das auch. Ausgedruckte Aufträge werden automatisch vom Tracking erfasst aber haben dann halt noch keinen konkreten Status.


----------



## fischbär (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe gestern unter schwierigen Bedingungen mit einem der kleinen Mini Trulinoyas (stand Bear King auf der Packung) in chartreuse den ersten Barsch des Jahres erwischt. Lief saugeil. Extrem hohe Frequenz. Rosten tut nix bei dem beiden Trulis die ich getestet habe. Die Haken sind auch top.


----------



## Darket (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Bimmelrudi
Ich hab die Seaknight Teile auch und ich war beeindruckt von der Schärfe der Haken. Also sie ist mir besonders aufgefallen. Eventuell gibt's da in den Chargen auch Unterschiede, weil selbst wenn man ja auch bei Qualität geteilter Meinung sein kann, so unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung da gar nicht sein. Ich habe günstige Wohnort von Spro oder Gunki deren Drillinge lange nicht so scharf sind.


----------



## Purist (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habe gestern unter schwierigen Bedingungen mit  einem der kleinen Mini Trulinoyas (stand Bear King auf der  Packung)



Die 3,5g Teile, die es (Noname) auch für unter 1€ gibt? 

Falls es euch interessiert, via freetoy.de gibt's nun 6% Cashback auf jede AliExpressbestellung. Alles was über die letzten 2 Monate nicht richtig getrackt wurde haben die mir inzwischen aufs Konto geschoben.


----------



## fischbär (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Freetoy? Wie geht das? Mein Browser warnt mich vor der Seite. Wer hat Dir die falsch getrackten Sachen gutgeschrieben? Freetoy?


----------



## Purist (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Freetoy? Wie geht das? Mein Browser warnt mich vor der Seite.



Wie bei jedem anderen Cashbackanbieter auch. Du loggst dich bei  denen ein, und klickst über die den Aliexpress link. Dann kaufst du bei Aliexpress ein. In ein paar  Stunden/selten Tagen bekommst du das Cashback angezeigt und nach ein  paar Monaten wird's freigegeben und du kannst es dir auszahlen  lassen.

Mit was für einem Browser bist du denn unterwegs?



fischbär schrieb:


> Wer hat Dir die falsch getrackten Sachen gutgeschrieben? Freetoy?



Bei denen funktionierte das Tracking volle 2 Monate für AliExpress nicht, ich dachte schon das Cashback würde ich nie sehen- dem war aber nicht so. |wavey:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> @Bimmelrudi
> Ich hab die Seaknight Teile auch und ich war beeindruckt von der Schärfe der Haken. Also sie ist mir besonders aufgefallen. Eventuell gibt's da in den Chargen auch Unterschiede, weil selbst wenn man ja auch bei Qualität geteilter Meinung sein kann, so unterschiedlich kann die Wahrnehmung da gar nicht sein. Ich habe günstige Wohnort von Spro oder Gunki deren Drillinge lange nicht so scharf sind.



Davon gehe ich auch in erster Linie aus, daß meine möglicherweise ne schlechtere Charge war.
Ansonsten konnte ich über die Drillinge generell nicht wirklich meckern.
Rost ist bisher auch nicht wirklich da, einzige Ausnahme sind alle Teile von WLure, die rosten erbärmlich schnell (nach 1x Benutzung bereits).

Ansonsten hatte ich von allen Wobblern die geordert wurden lediglich einen dabei, wo man direkt sah das der irgendwie am Lackierband vorbei geschliddert sein mußte:q
Also lediglich 1 als Ausschuß von geschätzten 75-100 ist eigentlich erstaunlich wenig.
Und bei den Preisen kann man das auch problemlos verschmerzen, selbst wenn mal einige Drillinge rosten oder weniger scharf sind.


----------



## fischbär (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe heute einen schönen Rapfen von 73cm aus der Elbe gezogen. Mit den Dingern in blau  Silber orange mit Punkten.
Die Teile laufen so obergeil. Kollege mit Bomber hatte kein Glück. Ist auch noch schwierig zur Zeit.

Die Köder waren es aber die gibt's noch billiger:

Lot of 5pcs Bass Fishing Lures Crankbaits Hooks Minnow Baits Tackle 14cm/23g New

http://s.aliexpress.com/I7fma6ra

Achja, die Drillinge waren nach dem Drill verbogen. Ein 80er Rapfen letztes Jahr hat das aber auch bei nem Storm Thunderstick geschafft.


----------



## s3nad (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> Ich habe das alles schon durch, diverse Schnüre, Wobbler und sonstigen Kram später kann ich für mich behaupten - oft taugt das Zeug wirklich nicht viel, da darf man sich von der Optik nicht täuschen lassen.
> Habe noch nie auf Chinazeugs fangen können, wärend meine günstigen Markenwobbler (mehr als 8-10€ würde ich auch niemals für einen Wobbler ausgeben) oder die Handmade Köder aus Polen, Albanien etc. fangen wie sie sollen.
> 
> 
> ...


Würdest du deine Bezugsquelle bekannt machen bei der du handmade Köder aus Polen und Albanien beziehst?


----------



## Purist (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe heute die erste Sendung erhalten, die von der Post in Leipzig für zollfrei erklärt wurde. Ob die deshalb satte 5 Wochen unterwegs war (nach "shipped by air" in China), wird wohl offen bleiben.


----------



## fischbär (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe heute auch die hier bekommen:

http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/1166220_2045844040.html

Saugeil! Im Prinzip kaum ein unterschied zu Slick Stick oder XRap.


----------



## OSSSSE (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habe heute auch die hier bekommen:
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Arrival-SeaKnight-7-pieces-Minnow-110mm-13g-2M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-Fishing-Lures/1166220_2045844040.html
> 
> Saugeil! Im Prinzip kaum ein unterschied zu Slick Stick oder XRap.


Meinst du das mit den Slick Sticks vom Laufverhalten her? Weil optisch finde ich da schon Unterschiede. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich meine so vom optischen Eindruck her. Der Slick Stick ist auch so kompakt, relativ gewichtig und mit glänzend durchsichtiger Oberfläche. Zudem hat er ebenfalls so einen charakteristischen Bogen unten im Schwanzbereich. Er ist natürlich nicht ganz so lang gezogen. Deshalb ja auch nur so ähnlich wie Slick Stick und XRap. Die sind ja auch nicht gleich! Auf den Bildern sehen sie aber langgezogener aus, als ich sie jetzt so in der Hand empfinde. 
Wie sie laufen kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Seele (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen "Kein Unterschied zu XYZ". Optisch fälschen Chinesen oft sehr gut, aber wenns dann um das technische geht, wie das Laufverhalten dann lassen sie schwer nach. Ich habe früher auch mal Wobbler bestellt, aber 70% hatten ein sehr schlechtes Laufverhalten. Ich lass es bleiben, mich nervt das Sprengring und Haken tauschen sowie immer erst das Probelaufen.


----------



## fischbär (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, na klar. Da gibt es sicherlich Unterschiede im Detail. Kann gut sein, dass sie nicht laufen. Aber so vom Gefühl her sind sie sehr gut. Deutlich besser als das, was sonst so kommt.
Und wie gesagt, die, die ich bisher getestet habe, haben alle gefangen . n=2, hihi. So schlimm können sie nicht sein. Auf jeden Fall liefen diese großen Dinger, die an sich recht billig wirkten supergeil:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Lot-of-5pcs-Bass-Fishing-Lures-Crankbaits-Hooks-Minnow-Baits-Tackle-14cm-23g-New/32241850628.html?shortkey=I7fma6ra&addresstype=600

Die taumeln richtig S-förmig durchs Wasser und die Seite blitzt mit jedem Mal auf. Man sieht das Ding so richtig schön auftauchen: blink, blink, blink...


----------



## fischbär (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab sie zu Hause mal neben einen XRap gehalten. Die sind äußerlich so identisch, dass man sich fragt, ob sie nicht aus der selben Form stammen. Selbst das Detail der Brustflossen und Kiemen ist 1:1 identisch. Nur auf der Tauchlippe steht nicht Rapala. Selbst die Art der Lackierung wirkt identisch. Krass.
Innerlich gibt es aber Unterschiede: XRap rasselt nicht wirklich, sondern hat ein Gewichtsverlagerungssystem. Der Sea Knight hat innerlich eine lose dicke Kugel, die klappert, sich aber nicht verschiebt. Die Haken sehen ebenfalls identisch bis aufs Haar aus...


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Hersteller werden wahrscheinlich einen echten XRap als Vorlage benutzen und die Form 1 zu 1 abkupfern ist billiger als sich selbst etwas zu überlegen.
Gespart wird an weniger sichtbaren Stellen wie dem Innenleben und Material.


----------



## fischbär (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jepp, das kann gut sein. 3D Scanner und ab geht die Luzi. Drinnen ne Stahlkugel reindesigned und fertig ist der Wobbler. Schlechter fangen wird er, wenn er gut läuft, sicher nicht. Er lässt sich vielleicht etwas schlechter werfen.
Was man aber bei den Chinawobblern immer bedenken muss, und was auch wichtig beim letzten Rapfenfang war: man wirft die Dinger an Stellen, an die man einen 15 Euro Rapala nie werfen würde! Und wo keine Hindernisse, da auch wenig Fisch.


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir auch einige Cent Wobbler zugelegt. 

Der eine lief auf jeden Fall ganz nice! Vermutlich rostet er aber schon in meiner Kiste....

Ich denke man darf bei Ali nicht zuuu günstig kaufen.

Ich habe mir einige Hersteller gespeichert, die mit VMC Haken werben. Kosten dann um die 2,50 euro.


----------



## panfu (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kennt von euch Jemand diesen Shop?
http://www.fishingsir.de/
dort gibt es auch einige billige Wobbler....
http://www.fishingsir.de/hard-baits-de.html?p=2


----------



## phirania (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat aber auch stolze Preise....


----------



## Fidde (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

,





mittellandchannel schrieb:


> die mit VMC Haken werben. Kosten dann um die 2,50 euro.


 
Du weisst aber schon, dass Frankreich in China liegt ? |bigeyes


----------



## Inni (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



panfu schrieb:


> Kennt von euch Jemand diesen Shop?
> http://www.fishingsir.de/
> dort gibt es auch einige billige Wobbler....
> http://www.fishingsir.de/hard-baits-de.html?p=2




Adresse in London, Telefonnummer in USA, wenn das nix is ... 

Vom Aussehen die gleichen Wobbler wie bei ALI, nur etwas teurer.
Und schmeiß mal was in den Warenkorb, links unten hast Du dann *Versand und Steuer schätzen* - top! Da würde ich auch gleich noch mein Haus finanzieren ....


----------



## Thaddou (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit denen: http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-New-1pc-lot-lure-smirnoff-9cm-8-6g-minnow-hard-bait-buzzing-mandarin-fishing/32430683532.html?detailNewVersion=2 
und wenn ja wie ist das Laufverhalten, die Verarbeitung(vom Wobbler, Stabilität der Haken und Schärfe der Haken? 
Danke


----------



## MaxWax (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Seid gegrüßt,

ich durfte heute folgendes Paket bei der Post abholen :

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7480401280.html

Verarbeitung sieht auf den ersten Blick top aus, keine Lackfehler,Bläschen oder sonstige erkennbare Mängel. Haken sind sehr scharf und sehen identisch mit den mir bekannten/vorhandenen VMC Haken aus.

Ich bin auf das Laufverhalten gespannt, hoffentlich gehts morgen an die Elbe zum testen.

Grüße, Max


----------



## Sicmatron (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Laufverhalten ist tip top. Der Wobbler ist "bewährt" und gibt es auch günstiger ohne die Reizhaken in anderen Farben. Du wirst bestimmt nicht entäuscht sein.


----------



## Darket (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab die auch, allerdings in der Version mit Federn am hinteren Drilling. Kann nix schlechtes sagen. Laufen, Verarbeitung ist gut und die Haken enorm scharf.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Du weisst aber schon, dass Frankreich in China liegt ? |bigeyes



hä? Verstehe die Frage nicht.


----------



## Purist (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Verstehe ich auch nicht, VMC produziert wirklich noch in Frankreich. Warum sollten die Chinesen so günstige Haken kopieren?


----------



## Fidde (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Weil sie es noch billiger können.:m
Und weil sie wissen wie man Kunden fängt!
Soll nicht heissen, dass in China nur Schrott produziert wird, aber Drillinge aus Frankreich verbauen sie bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Weil sie es noch billiger können.:m
> Und weil sie wissen wie man Kunden fängt!
> Soll nicht heissen, dass in China nur Schrott produziert wird, aber Drillinge aus Frankreich verbauen sie bestimmt nicht!



Brauchen sie auch gar nicht, denn mit BKK haben sie ernsthafte Konkurrenz für Marken wie VMC, Owner und co. was Drillinge angeht.


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Soll nicht heissen, dass in China nur Schrott produziert wird, aber Drillinge aus Frankreich verbauen sie bestimmt nicht!



Kommt ganz auf die Wobbler-Marke an


----------



## Fidde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Brauchen sie auch gar nicht, denn mit BKK haben sie ernsthafte Konkurrenz für Marken wie VMC, Owner und co. was Drillinge angeht.




Eben :m


----------



## Fidde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Wobbler-Marke an




Und wer möchte darf von mir aus auch noch an den Osterhasen glauben.


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Weil sie es noch billiger können.:m
> Und weil sie wissen wie man Kunden fängt!
> Soll nicht heissen, dass in China nur Schrott produziert wird, aber Drillinge aus Frankreich verbauen sie bestimmt nicht!



vorsichtig mit dem Kommentar, denn sicherlich kommen die meisten deiner Gummis und Wobbler auch aus Japan/China 

Es gibt auch richtig teure Wobbler bei Ali. Sind die denn wirklich genauso schlecht  ??


----------



## Fidde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

"Soll nicht heissen, dass in China nur Schrott produziert wird"

#clesen und verstehen musst du es schon selbst.

99% des gesamten Angelkrams ist made in China, egal was draufsteht. Z.B. habe ich bei Ali Wobbler gekauft, auf deren Verpackung steht Made in Japan. Ich glaube es nicht #d


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Z.B. habe ich bei Ali Wobbler gekauft, auf deren Verpackung steht Made in Japan. Ich glaube es nicht #d



Würde ich auch nicht glauben, aber wenn du dort einen Wobbler der US Marke Madbite kaufst, auf deren Verpackung ein VMC Aufkleber prangt, deren Drillinge eine für spezielle VMC typische Lackierung aufweisen und im persönlichen Test gleiche Drahtstärke/Biegsamkeit/Schärfe wie "echte VMC" (=Standarddrillinge, kosten für einen Hersteller gewiss weniger als 10 Cent pro Stück) aufweisen- und du all das mit den ansonsten üblichen Chinadrillingen vergleichst, musst du leider zum Schluß kommen, dass auch Wobbler unter 2€ Markendrillinge haben können.

Bei sonstigen "teuren" Chinamarkenwobblern bei AliE würde ich dem Versprechen mit den europäischen Markendrillingen (ohne Vergleich) auch nicht trauen. |wavey:


----------



## Fidde (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sorry, aber ICH kann nicht glauben, dass Drillinge von F nach China geschickt werden. Hört sich für mich so an, als ob die Franzosen auch in China produzieren |rolleyes
Spielt aber unterm Strich auch garkeine Rolle, solange die Sachen was taugen.
Bei deiner US-Marke wäre ich aber auch skeptisch. Auf meiner Verpackung stand auch Lucky Craft und hätte ich nicht die Originale,so wäre mir nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Purist (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Bei deiner US-Marke wäre ich aber auch skeptisch. Auf meiner Verpackung stand auch Lucky Craft und hätte ich nicht die Originale,so wäre mir nichts aufgefallen.



Warum sollten die Chinesen eine Günstigmarke, die im Rest der Welt noch immer ein kleiner "Newcomer" ist (Direktverkauf, gibt's nicht im Laden), 1:1 (=komplettes Sortiment, inkl. Schnur, Ruten, Rollen, Zubehör) kopieren, die bei ihnen selbst gefertigt wird? 
|rolleyes


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habt ihr schon mal Anti-Tangle Booms bei AliE gefunden?


----------



## DerZar1 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal Anti-Tangle Booms bei AliE gefunden?



Die kosten doch hier schon nichts?!


----------



## Slick (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kamen heute.


----------



## layercake87 (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hab mir auch mal die proberos wobbler gegönnt. sind nach ca. 5 wochen wartezeit angekommen. 

die wartezeit hat sich wirklich gelohnt! die wobbler laufen perfekt, haken sind scharf und recht stabil. 

für cranks in der qualität würde man hier locker 8-10 euro zahlen.
habe sogar direkt auf den dritten wurf einen 60er hecht gefangen


----------



## mittellandchannel (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DerZar1 schrieb:


> Die kosten doch hier schon nichts?!



Möchte halt noch günstiger kaufen.
Wenn ich für die selben 2 € 10 von den Dingern bekommen dann, dann möchte ich das machen.


----------



## lurchi19 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat hier eigentlich einer gute Barschwobbler als Tipp? Ruhig etwas tief laufender wenns geht..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://www.banggood.com/11_5cm-6PCS...shing-Lure-66g-Freshwater-Bait-p-1031777.html

Angaben sind etwas irreführend, sind etwa 11cm lang (inkl. Tauchschaufel), Gewicht etwa 10g. Laufen sehr gut, gehen runter bis etwa 2,5m


----------



## lurchi19 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehen schon mal gut aus, danke! 
Hat denn noch einer kleinere mit Barsch Dekor auf Lager?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/8PC-LOT-Top-Quality-Fishing-Lure-8color-4cm-6-4g-fishing-tackle-Cicada-Minnow-fishing-bait/32505170188.html

Die werden unter der Marke "Jaxon" verkauft (steht unten drauf). Hatte ich mal vor ner Weile geordert, Lauftest war recht überzeugend, ansonsten kamen sie bisher noch nicht zum Einsatz.

Ansonsten hätte ich noch diesen hier, frag mich aber nicht wo ich den bei Ali mal geordert hatte. Soweit ich mich erinner war das eher ne Ersatzlieferung für nen Stück was schon vergriffen war.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe vor, mich für den Norwegenurlaub mit der Schnur hier einzudecken.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/261941361572?var=560762118212

Da das Zeug ja aus China angeschippert kommt, bleibt das doch bestimmt auch beim Zoll hängen.
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
Muss ich da noch Märchensteuer nachzahlen (was den super Einkaufspreis ja wieder relativiert) :c und muss ich das dann vielleicht sogar noch selber beim Zoll abholen? |bigeyes

Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## shoti (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/29G-16-5CM-Big-Game-Fishing-Lures-Minnow-Crank-Bait-Crankbait-Bass-Tackle-Treble-Hook-bait/32618804605.html

habe die gestern an einem kleinen Fluss benutzt....absolut nicht führbar...wohl wegen der großen Schaufel...was ist denn das Einsatzgebiet für die Teile ???


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So ein ähnlichen hab ich auch. Ich weiß auch nicht, wozu der gut sein soll. Ruten, mit denen ich den gut werfen kann, sind zu weich zum führen.
Wahrscheinlich nur gut zum Schleppen.


----------



## shoti (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

..denke ich auch, da er nur im Wasser "steht"


----------



## AllroundAlex (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> ...Da das Zeug ja aus China angeschippert kommt, bleibt das doch bestimmt auch beim Zoll hängen.
> Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?
> Muss ich da noch Märchensteuer nachzahlen (was den super Einkaufspreis ja wieder relativiert) :c und muss ich das dann vielleicht sogar noch selber beim Zoll abholen? |bigeyes
> ...




Wenn du unter 22€ bleibst, kommt es definitiv bei dir zu Hause an!
Wenn du zwischen 22 bis 150€ bist, musst du noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen. Müsste bei 5% deines Gesammtpreises (Ware + Porto) liegen. 

Hier der Link zu den Infos für den Import:
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...em-Wert/sendungen-mit-geringem-wert_node.html

Hier zum selber berechnen der Abgaben:
http://www.import-shopping.de/steuer-und-zoll-berechnen


----------



## Elgar (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ist immer 19% bei einem Warenwert  + Versand von über 22 Euro.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/29G-16-5CM-Big-Game-Fishing-Lures-Minnow-Crank-Bait-Crankbait-Bass-Tackle-Treble-Hook-bait/32618804605.html
> 
> habe die gestern an einem kleinen Fluss benutzt....absolut nicht führbar...wohl wegen der großen Schaufel...was ist denn das Einsatzgebiet für die Teile ???




Sind typische Schleppköder, mit ner recht harten Rute lassen die sich aber auch vom Ufer durchaus führen.
Für den Fluss halte ich sie allerdings weniger tauglich.
Mit der Strömung kommen die nicht wirklich gut klar, in den Buhnen gings einigermaßen.

Im Kanal funzen sie aber recht gut und bekommt man auch vom Ufer gut auf Tiefe.


----------



## shoti (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...ja das macht Sinn......finde leider kein komplettes Online Guiding über die Schaufelarten/Formen von Wobblern


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Wenn du unter 22€ bleibst, kommt es definitiv bei dir zu Hause an!
> Wenn du zwischen 22 bis 150€ bist, musst du noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer bezahlen. Müsste bei 5% deines Gesammtpreises (Ware + Porto) liegen.
> 
> Hier der Link zu den Infos für den Import:
> ...


Ich denke, ich werde so bei ca. 100 € liegen. 
Wie darf ich denn dann die Märchensteuer an Vadder Staat abdrücken?  Klebt am Paket dann ein Überweiser mit freundlichen Grüßen vom Zoll? Oder muss ich das in BAR beim Zoll selber bezahlen und darf dann mein Paket von da mitnehmen?  
Dann schenk ich mir das nämlich. Extra je 25 km zum nächsten Zoll ist mir die Ersparnis dann doch nicht wert.

Gruß, Andreas 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mittellandchannel (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kam gerade aus China 

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Desgin-Trulinoya-DW21-64mm-16-5g-2-5-3-2m-Mini-Crank-Fly-Fishing-Lure/32597580884.html

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/LIXADA-5-9-Segement-Pike-Lure-with-Mouth-Swimbait-Crankbait-Pike-Muskie-Fishing-Lure-Fishing-Bait/32604400053.html


----------



## tomsen83 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde so bei ca. 100 € liegen.
> Wie darf ich denn dann die Märchensteuer an Vadder Staat abdrücken?  Klebt am Paket dann ein Überweiser mit freundlichen Grüßen vom Zoll? Oder muss ich das in BAR beim Zoll selber bezahlen und darf dann mein Paket von da mitnehmen?
> Dann schenk ich mir das nämlich. Extra je 25 km zum nächsten Zoll ist mir die Ersparnis dann doch nicht wert.
> 
> ...



Das ist von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängig, u.a. vom Logistikunternehmen.

Variante 1: Im günstigsten Fall pappt dir der Chinese ne Rechnung über 20$ ans Paket, der Zoll glaubts und du kriegst es direkt nach Hause (dann fährst du natürlich zur Nachverzollung, um dich nicht strafbar zu machen).

Variante 2: Der Versand läuft über UPS oder Fedex. Die bringens dir an die Tür und du kannst Zoll und Märchensteuer in Bar beim Boten blechen. 

Variante 3: DHL lieferts im nächsten Zollamt ab (bei dir Ludwigsfelde) und du bekommst nen Brief. Dann mit den notwendigen Unterlagen hinfahren, zahlen und das Paket mit nach Hause nehmen. Du kannst auch DHL mit der Verzollung beauftragen. Dauert aber lange und kostet nen Zwanni. Ergo, lohnt sich nicht bei Dir.


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Das ist von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängig, u.a. vom Logistikunternehmen.
> 
> Variante 1: Im günstigsten Fall pappt dir der Chinese ne Rechnung über 20$ ans Paket, der Zoll glaubts und du kriegst es direkt nach Hause (dann fährst du natürlich zur Nachverzollung, um dich nicht strafbar zu machen).
> 
> ...


Ahja, vielen Dank für die Erklärung! 

Ludwigsfelde ist ja dann noch ne Ecke weiter weg.
Und ich meine irgendwas mit DHL im Angebot gelesen zu haben.

Dann lass ich das lieber und halte nach nem Schnapper beim hiesigen Moritz Ausschau.

Andreas


Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde so bei ca. 100 € liegen.
> ...



Hi, kannst Du nicht auf mehrere Bestellungen aufteilen so, das Du immer unter der Grenze von 26€ bleibst? (die oben genannten 22€ sind in der Praxis irrelevant, weil unter 5€ Zahlbetrag keine Abgaben erhoben werden.)

Grüße JK


----------



## Windelwilli (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Theoretisch würde das schon gehen, wenn ich statt der 1000m Spulen die 500m Spulen nehmen würde. Aber nachher steckt mir der Chinese alle Käufe in ein Paket und dann hab ich wieder die hohe Summe. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Musste einfach immer ein paar tage warten

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...einfach warten bis du von der ersten spule die versandbestätigung hast...dann kann er es nicht zusammen packen


----------



## AllroundAlex (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Variante 2: Der Versand läuft über UPS oder Fedex. Die bringens dir an die Tür und du kannst Zoll und Märchensteuer in Bar beim Boten blechen.
> ...



Bei FedEx hatte ich bisher immer eine seperate Rechnung (per Post) bekommen in der genau aufgeschlüsselt ist, wofür du jetzt was bezahlst. (Steuern, Abgaben, Bearbeitungsgebühren usw) FedEx nimmt zur Zeit 12.50€ an Bearbeitungsgebühren.

Das DHL diesen Service auch anbietet ist mir neu, aber gut zu wissen  Preisfrage wäre jetzt, was die dafür nehmen...


----------



## tomsen83 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei DHL sieht die Sache aber so aus:
Die liefern das beim Zollamt ab, dann kriegst du Post, mit dem Hinweis auf die Verzollungsmöglichkeit durch DHL. Dafür musst du die beaufragen und die entsprechenden UNterlagen hinschicken. Dann erledigen die soweit alles und liefern dir das aus. Die werden also erst auf Anforderung tätig, was durchaus eine Verzögerung von zwei bis drei Wochen nach sich ziehen kann. UPS und FedEX machen das ganze unaufgefordert, wodurch diese Bearbeitungszeit und der Aufwand für dich weg fällt.
Die Kosten bei DHL liegen pauschal bei 20 € zzgl. dem Porto das du für das Versenden der Unterlagen zahlen musst.

Ein Hinweis noch: Sofern der an den Zoll zu zahlende Betrag unter 5€ (?) liegt, treibt der Zoll diesen nicht bei. Unverhältnismäßiger Aufwand (bin mir bei dem Betrag nicht mehr 100% sicher). Sollte der Warenwert also irgendwo bei 35€ liegen, ist im Normalfall alles im grünen Bereich und die Sendung wird durchgereicht.


----------



## captn-ahab (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> ...ja das macht Sinn......finde leider kein komplettes Online Guiding über die Schaufelarten/Formen von Wobblern



Die sind auf jeden Fall eher für ruhiges Fahrwasser und dann für die Tiefe.
Guck mal bei mt-lures, da war glaube ich eine Erklärung von Tauchschaufeln.


----------



## ae71 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, also mich würde mal interesieren wer von euch schon mit den China Wobblern was gefangen hat. Also ich war bisher 3-4 mal angeln und habe bisher nichts mit ihnen gefangen. Obwohl ich sie vom Lauf her nicht schlecht finde. Habe unterschiedliche Wobbler bestellt und getestet. Bin nicht sicher, ob sie auch was fangen. Deshalb wäre ein feedback von euch nicht schlecht.
Grüße
Toni


----------



## destoval (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Frage ist, hast du auch mit normalen hier gekauften Wobblern geangelt und gefangen?


----------



## ayron (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei uns ist die saison noch nicht eroeffnet, aber es fangen auch 3€ wobbler aus dem hiesigen angelladen. Davon ab hat man immer koeder, die nicht fangen....

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeralteSack (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nur weil man auf einen Wobbler nichts fängt, heißt das nicht, dass er nix taugt.

Vielleicht sind ja gar keine Fische in dem Abschnitt oder sie haben gerade keine Lust auf chinesisch und mögen lieber was anderes!

Vielleicht wollen sie gerade lieber italienisch, griechisch, deutsch  oder was anderes. Auch mögen sie vielleicht gerade die Darreichung nicht. Der eine mag Schnellimbiss, der andere 5 Sterne Restaurant. Morgen kann es schon wieder anders aussehen.:q


----------



## fischbär (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mein Eindruck bisher: China fängt, aber nicht immer. Wenn nix läuft, geht aber auch mit Markenzeugs nix. War jetzt aber noch nicht sooo oft mit den Dingern unterwegs. Ausbeute bisher, 2 Barsche und ein 73er Rapfen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die fangen genauso schlecht/gut wie andere Wobbler auch.

Beschränke dich einfach mal auf max 1-3 Modelle und fische die über längere Zeit, dann kommt auch der Erfolg damit.


----------



## MaxWax (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Abend Männer, ich bin beim stöbern auf AliExpress gerade auf diese Monster hier gestossen. Mit den 110mm Wobblern von Seaknight habe ich
bisher echt gute Erfahrungen gemacht, diese Riesendinger lassen irgendwie den "Haben-Wollen" Reflex bei mir durchkommen. Man könnte ja mal in Schweden dieses Jahr ein wenig Schleppen fahren 

Jemand die Dinger schonmal bestellt zufällig ?

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Minno..._3&btsid=d19cc02e-a296-4fdc-aa76-3c296e03230d


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe Raubfichposen entdeckt: http://de.aliexpress.com/item/3Pcs-..._9&btsid=3a414ffc-214c-464b-88aa-e2020d17509d


----------



## Angler2097 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schön und gut mit dem China Tackle.

Ich persönlich greife lieber auf bewährte Köder zurück, da weiss man was man hat.

Zudem hab ich mir im hiessigen Action Markt 5 Stippposen für 1 euro gekauft und einen E-Bissanzeiger mit Erdspiess für 5 euro. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Kram schlechter ist, als das Zeug, dass ihr da bestellt 

Es gibt dort auch Wobbler, mein kumpel hat welche gekauft. Ein Stück ein Euro oder 50 Cent? Er hat mir auch welche geschenkt, aber die kommen mir nicht an den Haken, solange ich noch was Anderes in der Köderbox habe :m Ich trau den Teilen nicht.


Ich kaufe mir lieber einen Wobbler für 9 Euro. Abrisse sind überschaubar. Die paar Kröten im Jahr jucken mich nicht, deswegen muss ich nicht in China bestellen.


----------



## Slick (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Update

die Zangen sind nicht schlecht.#6#6


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Glaubst du, dass du jemals alle gekauften Wobbler wenigstens ein Mal ins Wasser bekommst?
|wavey:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Von wlure lasse ich die Finger, die Sprengringe und Drillinge rosten bereits nach dem ersten Wasserkontakt, das ist absoluter Billigschrott was da verbaut wird.
Da gibts durchaus besseres, auch beim Chinesen (BBK Drillinge)

Die Zange ist aber in der Tat ganz ok, zahlt man hier etwa das 3-4fache für und ist absolut identisch.




Laichzeit schrieb:


> Glaubst du, dass du jemals alle gekauften Wobbler wenigstens ein Mal ins Wasser bekommst?
> |wavey:



Vielleicht für Kollegen mitbestellt, who knows.
Ansonsten sieht man zunehmend immer mehr, daß diverse 1€-Köder aus China geordert werden, um sie dann gewinnbringend auf Ebay & Co. zu verticken.


----------



## nostradamus (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

kannst du einen Link von der zange angeben?

danke
mario


----------



## Slick (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind alle für mich.:q:q

Hier mal der Link.

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Outdoor-Fishing-Tools-Aluminum-Fishing-Pliers-Scissors-Line-Cutter-Braid-Cutter-Hook-Remover-Tackle/32596445922.html


----------



## nostradamus (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke


----------



## Slick (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

NP

Ein Teil ist noch nicht sortiert und ein Teil in Gebrauch,daher die leeren Kisten.


----------



## Darket (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal keine Wobbler: Ich habe bei Ali eine Gürtel- und eine Beintasche bestellt und jetzt noch ein Slingbag/Rückentasche, weil meine sonstigen Transportmöglichkeiten eher für ganztågige Trips ausgelegt waren und ich grade meist nur so für zwei Stunden mit dem Rad ans Wasser fahre. Die Sachen, die bislang da sind, sind echt top. Wer Interesse hat, achte mal auf Sachen der Firma ilure.
Und weil's mal erwähnt wurde: Die Schnur von KastKing finde ich nicht übel. PP ist glatter und bei KK ist der Durchmesser auch gelogen, aber ich hätte neulich im Angelladen auch schon echt schlechtere in der Hand (Climax). Werde die jetzt mal auf die Feederrolle spulen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hast du bitte eine Link zu den Schnüren. Will mal gucken^^


----------



## Darket (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/MB3IVrey 
Die hab ich in (nach Herstellerangaben) 0,09 und 0,12mm. Noch nicht gefischt, daher alles ohne Gewähr, aber mein Eindruck ist nicht ganz schlecht. Fische sonst  viel PowerPro.


----------



## arcidosso (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe nun den ersten ernsthaften Test mit "meinen" China-Wobbler hinter mir.  Die Testzeitdauer betrug zwei Wochen an Lake Donkey in Schweden. Hier das bzw. mein Ergebnis:
die Wobbler liefen einwandfrei und waren auch fängig . Die Wobblerkörper scheinen in der gleichen Qualität mit  sog. europäischen Marken.
Dennoch waren deutlich Schwachpunkte erkennbar. Die Sprengringe waren an fast Wobblern zu schwach . Das Gleiche gilt auch für die Drillinge. Diese sind tatsächlich zu hart und oftmals sind einzelne Haken abgebrochen. Die Ursache war hier der oftmalige  Vollkontakt mit dem Felsgestein in den schwedischen Gewässern  ( Schleppfischen). Diese Mängel konnten natürlich durch Wechsel umgehend behoben werden, weitere konnte ich nicht feststellen. Halt, eines war auffällig, die Lackbeschichtungen sind auch schwächer/dünner als bei den bekannten Marken. 
Dennoch, im Vergleich der  Erwerbspreise der China-Wobbler zu den von mir festgestellten Mängeln, kann ich nur eine klare Empfehlung für den Kauf  aussprechen.


----------



## fischbär (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe jetzt in den letzten Wochen einige Barsche mit diesem Wobbler gefangen (in leuchtgelb):
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bears-Fish-Mini-Fat-Crank-Fishing-Lures-35mm-3-8g-Rock-Fishing-Hard-Bait-Lures-Water/32358478643.html?spm=2114.47010108.5.6.wAQATi&scm=1007.12783.35057.0

Ich halte ihn für einen der fängigsten Wobbler auf Barsch überhaupt, den ich jeh gefischt habe. Das Ding ist der Hammer! Erst gestern wieder 3 Stück erwischt, wo alle anderen Köder und alle anderen Angler leer ausgegangen sind.
Sie sind natürlich nicht super billig!


----------



## ronram (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt in den letzten Wochen einige Barsche mit diesem Wobbler gefangen (in leuchtgelb):
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bears-Fish-Mini-Fat-Crank-Fishing-Lures-35mm-3-8g-Rock-Fishing-Hard-Bait-Lures-Water/32358478643.html?spm=2114.47010108.5.6.wAQATi&scm=1007.12783.35057.0
> 
> Ich halte ihn für einen der fängigsten Wobbler auf Barsch überhaupt, den ich jeh gefischt habe. Das Ding ist der Hammer! Erst gestern wieder 3 Stück erwischt, wo alle anderen Köder und alle anderen Angler leer ausgegangen sind.
> Sie sind natürlich nicht super billig!




Super teuer sind sie aber auch nicht. :m:m
Rund 2,60€ für einen fängigen Barschwobbler gibt man doch gerne aus. 

Ich werde demnächst mal die flachlaufenden rapala x-rap ähnlichen Wobbler auf Zander testen. Bisher war das bei dem Rheinpegel leider nicht möglich...


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie lange habt ihr so auf eure Ware gewartet, bevor Ihr vom Zoll ne Nachricht bekommen habt bzw. der Postbote kam.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

10 Tage bis 5 Wochen, so ungefähr. Das ist extrem unterschiedlichen. Das Meiste war nach ca 2 bis 3 Wochen da.


----------



## Purist (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wie lange habt ihr so auf eure Ware gewartet, bevor Ihr vom Zoll ne Nachricht bekommen habt bzw. der Postbote kam.



Zwei Wochen bis zwei Monate. 

Ich habe jetzt den ersten Fall hinter mir, bei dem gar nichts ankam. Also per AliE den Verkäufer kontaktiert, reagierte nicht, Fall eröffnet- daraufhin wollte der Händler, dass ich noch ein paar Tage warte, also habe ich das noch 9 Tage laufen lassen. Zwei Tage später war das Geld wieder auf meinem Konto #h


----------



## ronram (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nach längerer Zeit habe ich mir auch mal wieder etwas bestellt.
Die Kastking Schnur. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Purist (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Nach längerer Zeit habe ich mir auch mal wieder etwas bestellt.
> Die Kastking Schnur.



Erwarte nicht zuviel. Mir ist sie zu dick (bei den angeblichen Tragkräften, die aber höher liegen) und deutlich zu rau. Zum Spinnangeln würde ich die nicht benutzen, da ist Mono oder normale Powerpro deutlich besser. 
Der Preis von 4€ irgendwas für 300m (letztes Jahr) ist natürlich ein Knaller, aber eher für Grund- und schwere Posenangelei.


----------



## ronram (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Erwarte nicht zuviel. Mir ist sie zu dick (bei den angeblichen Tragkräften, die aber höher liegen) und deutlich zu rau. Zum Spinnangeln würde ich die nicht benutzen, da ist Mono oder normale Powerpro deutlich besser.
> Der Preis von 4€ irgendwas für 300m (letztes Jahr) ist natürlich ein Knaller, aber eher für Grund- und schwere Posenangelei.




Hab jetzt 500m für 8€ gekauft. Da erwarte ich keine Wunder. #h
Zum Ausprobieren und Testen absolut ok. 

Ein wenig der Rheingewalt aussetzen und mal schauen, wie sie sich so schlägt. 
Da brauche ich kein feines Schnürchen . Darf ruhig grob sein. Würde zu meinen Rollen passen...|wavey: (Penn Slammer, sowohl zum Spinnfischen, wie auch zum Ansitzen).

Habe mir jetzt mal die 0.4er geholt, glaube die war mit 0,1mm angegeben. Dass das natürlich unrealistisch ist, weiß ich. 
Werde die, nachdem meine aktuelle Schnur (WFT Plasma KG 0,1mm) das Zeitliche gesegnet haben wird, mal auf die 360er Slammer spulen und zum Brutalofaulenzen nötigen. Wie gesagt, die Erwartungen sind niedrig. Ich kann nur positiv überrascht werden.
Eine neue WFT ist ja schnell gekauft und aufgespult...


----------



## Slick (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam auch was.

Madbite Wobbler von Eposeidon,wlure wobbler und 2800 Dropshotwirbel.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine Bestellung ist vom 17.5. 
 Angler9999 <---- ungeduldig ich bin.....


----------



## Darket (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Funktioniert die Paketverfolgung bei 17Track? Ist nicht immer der Fall, aber wenn, dann ist die ganz gut, um zumindest einen ungefähren Status zu kriegen. Aber auch zwei Monate warten kommt ab und an vor. Mein Rekord in Bezug auf Schnelligkeit waren 11 Kalendertage, aber meist sind es 6-10 Wochen.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Status: Noch im Auslieferungsland.
Tracking noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Darket (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, das ist bei meiner derzeit offenen Bestellung auch so, eventuell gibt's da grad noch Schwierigkeiten. Sonst hat das meist ganz gut geklappt, auch wenn man da keine konkreten Auslieferungstermine erfährt.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe nun eine Mail bekommen, das ich ein Disput eröffnen kann. Habe ich somit getan. Der Verkäufer hat sich über die Plattform entschuldigt. Laut einer weiteren Mail soll ich das Geld in 3-7 Tagen zurück erhalten. Schade eigentlich, weil ich dadurch 2 Monate auf Wobbler verzichten musste und jetzt noch einmal so lange. Da ist schon Herbst. Die flachlaufenden Wobbler hätt´ ich gern zur Topwatersaison. Nunja....


----------



## Darket (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schade, ja. Ich warte auch schon eine Weile (allerdings nur auf eine Tasche), aber gut zu wissen, dass der Käuferschutz zu funktionieren scheint. Das ist aber glaube ich meist ein Problem beim Logistikpartner, ich gehe eigentlich schon davon aus, dass die das Zeug wirklich versenden.


----------



## Fidde (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ruhig Blut, kann gut sein,dass da noch ein Päckchen kommt.
Wer in China bestellt der sollte wissen dass es läääänger dauern kann. Am besten bei verschiedenen Händlern bestellen.


----------



## Purist (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Da ist schon Herbst. Die flachlaufenden Wobbler hätt´ ich gern zur Topwatersaison. Nunja....



Bei mir ist von ca. 20 Sendungen eine verschwunden, wo genau, keine  Ahnung. Vom diesem Versender kamen zuvor 4 Päckchen problemlos an.
Getrackt wurde in China so manches nicht, regulär sind 2-4  Wochen, wenn's lange dauert auch mal 6-8. Daher lohnt es sich im Winter  zu ordern um nicht im Sommer/Herbst auf das Zeug zu warten #h


----------



## ayron (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Man sollte bedenken, dass das paket ein mal um die halbe welt fliegt, je nach flugroute und auslastung sicher auch mehr.
Will ich was puenktlich oder sofort, dann muss man halt vor ort zum laden.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI U8825-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich kaufe fast alles im Laden. Die Wobbler sind dort außerirdisch preiswert und scheinen dem Original in (fast) nichts nachzustehen. Eine Bestellung wurde im Mai ausgeführt. Das hätte locker für mich gereicht. Es ist ja nicht so, das ich keine Wobbler habe, jedoch würde jeder etwas enttäuscht sein, wenn so etwas passiert. Meine ü100 Wobbler reichen ja noch etwas.

gesendet, handgeschrieben auf einer Microsoft Tastatur im 6 Fingersystem, zwei mal korrigiert, jedoch nicht auszuschließen, das dennoch Tippfehler zu finden sind. Ja und abgesendet sonst könntet Ihr das ja nicht lesen.


......  Eure schxxx Signatur nervt so langsam auch mich.....


----------



## ronram (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Diese beiden gefallen mir besonders:



Gestern habe ich die Wobbler zum ersten mal richtig am Rhein fischen können....und was soll ich sagen, sie bringen Fisch. 
Werde ich mir wohl wieder bestellen.


----------



## _nikolai (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo sehr interessanter Thread. Gestern entdeckt und einmal komplett durchgeackert. Danke für die vielen guten Infos.

Mir ist gestern mein Bonnie flöten gegangen. Hat da jemand schon was vergleichbares gefunden? 

 LG


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

[/Quote]Gestern habe ich die Wobbler zum ersten mal richtig am Rhein fischen können....und was soll ich sagen, sie bringen Fisch. 
Werde ich mir wohl wieder bestellen. [/QUOTE]

Ich habe bisher die Originale davon gefischt. Da ich die auch sehr gut finde hatte ich sie im Mai bestellt.(nicht geliefert) Vorgestern noch mal 10 Stück. und Federhaken extra für 1,98€. Mit ihrem 13 gr lassen sie sich auch werfen. Es sind sehr gute Allrounder Wobbler. Eigentlich für fast alle Raubfische geeignet.


----------



## ronram (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher die Original davon gefischt. Da ich die auch sehr gut finde hatte ich sie im Mai bestellt.(nicht geliefert) Vorgestern noch mal 10 Stück. und Federhake extra füe 1,98€. Mit ihrem 13 gr lassen sie sich auch werfen. Es sind sehr gute Allrounder Wobbler. Eigentlich für fast alle Raubfische geeignet.





Ich habe allerdings die die Öse vorne am Wobbler mit 2-Komponentenkleber verschlossen. Präventiv. 
Durch die durchgehende Metallachse habe ich die Gefahr gesehen, dass Wasser eindringen könnte.
Jetzt dringt nichts ein. 

Soo,
von den Wobblern habe ich mir noch 10 Stück bestellt. Bei 1.19$ kann man nicht meckern.
Und ich hätte es fast vergessen: mit den Snaps http://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Hooked-Snap-Pin-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32349982013.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.122.80UXiK bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Selbst beim Herausreißen von Hängern halten sie.

Wenn jetzt noch die Schnur, die mir demnächst geliefert wird, gut sein sollte...


----------



## Slick (13. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe die auch,X-Rap nachbauten.

Die laufen aber erst bei mehr Einhohlgeschwindigkeit.


Hast mal ein Link von deinen?


----------



## ronram (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Habe die auch,X-Rap nachbauten.
> 
> Die laufen aber erst bei mehr Einhohlgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> ...




Ja klar, HIER 

Ich fische sie abends/nachts an den Steinpackungen der Kölner Rheinbuhnen, da drückt immer noch ein wenig Strömung auf den Köder, sodass sie auch bei sehr geringer Einholgeschwindigkeit noch laufen. |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab´die hier bestellt


die sind nicht angekommen  waren für 13€ zu haben


----------



## ronram (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich hab´die hier bestellt
> 
> 
> die sind nicht angekommen  waren für 13€ zu haben




Das ist schade. 
Die SeaKnights habe ich auch bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden. Sie haben zwar keine durchgehende Metallachse wie die "Laser Minnows", laufen aber auch schon bei leichtem Zug.


----------



## Darket (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich hab´die hier bestellt
> 
> 
> die sind nicht angekommen  waren für 13€ zu haben


Wird ein Versandproblem sein. Habe die beim gleichen Anbieter geordert und sie sind angekommen, wenn auch nach relativ langer Zeit.


----------



## Inni (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die haben bei mir auch über 2 Monate gedauert. 
Wenn Du die anschreibst melden sie sich aber umgehend zurück. Zumindest bei mir war es so.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Inni schrieb:


> Die haben bei mir auch über 2 Monate gedauert.
> Wenn Du die anschreibst melden sie sich aber umgehend zurück. Zumindest bei mir war es so.



Ja schon machen die.... der Artikel ist aber nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 500m für 8€ gekauft. Da erwarte ich keine Wunder. #h
> Zum Ausprobieren und Testen absolut ok.
> 
> Ein wenig der Rheingewalt aussetzen und mal schauen, wie sie sich so schlägt.
> ...


Heute angekommen.
Das hat erfreulicherweise nicht so lange gedauert. 

Der erste Eindruck:
Könnte durchaus eine echte Alternative sein...

Länge: 500m kommt gut hin.
Tragkraft: angegeben mit 5,45Kg. An meiner Waage 5Kg (mit Knoten) geschafft.
Durchmesser: kann ich leider nicht genau messen. Mir erscheint sie "dünn". Im Vergleich zu meiner 0.08-0.1 WFT Plasma würde ich nach bloßem Anfassen und Angucken sagen: ähnlich. Tendenz  eher zur 0.08er WFT. 
Habe sie mal über eine geschlossene Schere hin- und hergezogen um die Abriebsfestigkeit beurteilen zu können...kann jetzt nicht meckern. Konnte man ordentlich "rubbeln".

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie sie sich am Wasser verhält.


----------



## Fattony (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Great-Discount-Superpower-500m-12LB-80LB-Braided-Fishing-Line-PE-Strong-Multifilament-Fishing-Line-Carp-Fishing/2027922652.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.107.xEVmEW

Bin nicht begeistert von der Schnur!

Färbt komplett ab, die ersten 50meter auf der Rute sind schon weiß. 

Wenn man darüber hinwegsieht, für den Preis - Naja. Ok.


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah ok...da werde ich drauf achten, wenn ich sie fische.

Führt das zu weiteren Nachteilen? 
Verlust in Tragkraft oder Abriebsfestigkeit?


----------



## fischbär (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe die hier:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-8STRANDS-300M-Brand-Super-Strong-Japan-Multifilament-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-15-20-30-40/32398502590.html

Ist an sich ganz ok, aber relativ steif und fest. Ich fische sie auf der BC fürs Vertikalangeln. Allerdings ist nur die #1 brauchbar, das ist entspricht so ungefähr dem, was bei uns als 0,2er verkauft wird. Die anderen Nummern sind Welsschnüre ;-)
Die Fasern scheinen relativ dick zu sein, was der Abriebfestigkeit entgegen kommt, aber die Schnur nicht völlig glatt und leise macht. Aber noch ok.
Sie hat gestern bei einem Hänger mein 320er Schlauchboot in 7 km/h Strömung verankert, ohne zu reißen. Irgendwann hat der Stein am Grund aufgegeben.


----------



## Fattony (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ah ok...da werde ich drauf achten, wenn ich sie fische.
> 
> Führt das zu weiteren Nachteilen?
> Verlust in Tragkraft oder Abriebsfestigkeit?



Gute Frage. Ich bin am Morgen für das Wochenende Angeln. Ich werde einen Zugtest mit der neuen und der alten Schnur machen!

Dann wissen wir mehr!


----------



## ronram (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fattony schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Ich bin am Morgen für das Wochenende Angeln. Ich werde einen Zugtest mit der neuen und der alten Schnur machen!
> 
> Dann wissen wir mehr!




Besten Dank!
Ich schaffe es wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche mit der Schnur ans Wasser.

Wenn es wirklich nur die Farbe ist...
...kann ich damit leben.

1,5 Cent pro Meter entspricht 10% des Meterpreises meiner bisher genutzten Schnur.
Da bin ich gerne bereit ein "ist ok" oder ein "geht so" in Kauf zu nehmen. 
|wavey:
Ein No-Go wäre es natürlich, wenn man mit ihr nicht mehr vernünftig Angeln könnte.


----------



## ronram (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern war ich erstmalig mit der China-Schnur am Rhein und habe 7cm-China-Gummis und China-Wobbler gefischt. 
Ich muss sagen: Ist okay. 
Drei Hänger musste ich frei reißen, dabei ist immer das FC gerissen, nicht die Hauptschnur.
Vier Barsche konnte ich fangen und einen Wels habe ich erfolglos gedrillt...bzw. eher hat er mich gedrillt :/.

Die Schnur ist für meine Anforderungen am Rhein absolut in Ordnung. 
Sie ist etwas laut, aber das stört mich nicht. Die Farbe ist auch noch da, aber das nächste Mal wird es einfach eine weiße Schnur (also ungefärbt).

Lediglich die Kombination von dünner Schnur und Penn Slammer ist eher...suboptimal.
Die 5Kg KastKing kommt zukünftig auf filigranere Rollen.
Für meine Penn habe ich mir jetzt die 9Kg Kastking bestellt. In Weiß.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So neben ein paar  Poppern und Lipless Cranks habe ich mal was zum Distanz Rapfenangeln geordert:

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-17g-24g-Fishing-spinner-Metal-fishing-lure-metal-jig-metal-VIB-fishing-spoon-Good-quality/32468856402.html?spm=2114.40010408.3.19.lP9w4c&s=p

Klar - Spinner Jigs kennt jeder - aber was hier teils für Preise aufgerufen werden ist schon übel. Mal sehen wie die sich am Wasser machen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

habe festgestellt manche sachen sind ok und manche richtig sheixxe nur zurück geht nicht.....metall rostet schneller #qals in D und wobbis laufen nicht richtig #qspinner zu schwach #qund die gummis die ich haben möchte mindestabnahme 2500 stück #q.....also zum dealer.....schnüre gehen so für den preis und ruten geht gar nicht.....


----------



## Fr33 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dann hast du irgendwie die schlechteren Items da raus gepickt... bisher habe ich schon Snaps, Wirbel, Drillinge, Gummis (eher weniger) und Hardbaits geordert...

Bis auf die Drillinge die halt mehr oder weniger für Stinger gehen - war alles 1A. Allerdings suche ich auch in den versch. Foren nach Feedback von Leuten die da schon bestellt haben. Ist halt auch viel Mist dabei! Das stimmt und da muss man schon vorher versuchen was über den Shop raus zu finden  ....


----------



## ronram (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mit den Snaps bin ich aber auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Purist (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die 5Kg KastKing kommt zukünftig auf filigranere Rollen.
> Für meine Penn habe ich mir jetzt die 9Kg Kastking bestellt. In Weiß.



9kg PP funktioniert tadellos, daher wundert mich das mit der KK, die ist schließlich deutlich dicker. 
Was du bei der Slammer dringend beachten musst ist, gerade im Sommer und Herbst, das Schnurlaufröllchen. Gerne sammeln sich an den Seiten Schmodder und auch Kreise von Fadenalgen, die Folgen davon darf sich jeder denken |rolleyes

@esox02
Die billigsten Wobbler sind Murks, bei Blinkern ist das egal, solange sie funktionieren, Drillinge und Sprengringe sind schließlich schnell getauscht. Spinner baue ich lieber selber :q


----------



## ronram (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> 9kg PP funktioniert tadellos, daher wundert mich das mit der KK, die ist schließlich deutlich dicker.
> Was du bei der Slammer dringend beachten musst ist, gerade im Sommer und Herbst, das Schnurlaufröllchen. Gerne sammeln sich an den Seiten Schmodder und auch Kreise von Fadenalgen, die Folgen davon darf sich jeder denken |rolleyes



Naja, ich finde die 5Kg KK dünn. Ich setze das halt in Relation zur vorher gefischten wft Plasma.
Die 5Kg KK ist gefühlt dünner als die 0,1er wft. Habe mich gestern schon gewundert, wieso ich auf einmal so weit werfen kann :-D. 
Und da ich nicht unbedingt die letzten 3 Meter Wurfweite herauskitzeln muss, würde ich mich mit einer etwas dickeren schnur deutlich wohler fühlen. 
Vielleicht ist ja dann auch mal ein Zufallswels möglich.
Wenn mir die 5Kg KK an der Rheingummirute zu dünn ist, gibt mir die 9Kg Schnur evtl. ein besseres Gefühl. 

Ja, das Schnurlaufröllchen habe ich im Blick.


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, meiner Erfahrung nach fällt die Kastking sehr dünn aus; Bzw, stimmen die Durchmesserangaben ungewöhnlich gut. Hatte aber bisher nur die Schnur in Durchmessern >0,4mm.
Welche Schnur hast Du denn die mit 4 oder 8 Strängen?

Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe die mit 4.
Angegeben mit 5,45Kg. 
An meiner Waage hat sie 5Kg geschafft. 
Den Durchmesser kann ich leider nicht messen...finde sie aber, wie schon erwähnt, dünn. 
Wenn ich eine 0,1er bestelle, erwarte ich eigentlich mindestens eine 0,25er zu bekommen :-D:-D:-D.


Aber hey...für 8€ kann man auch ein wenig testen. 
Die 5Kg KK wird zum Wobbeln und leichten Dropshotten verwendet. Nur halt nicht mehr auf der Slammer...


----------



## Purist (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, meiner Erfahrung nach fällt die Kastking sehr dünn aus; Bzw, stimmen die Durchmesserangaben ungewöhnlich gut.



Ich habe hier eine 6,82kg KK, die ist dick wie ein Ankertau, vor allem im Vergleich zur 9kg PP. #c


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich habe hier eine 6,82kg KK, die ist dick wie ein Ankertau, vor allem im Vergleich zur 9kg PP. #c



Hm, komisch, wobei die 0,15er PP in USA auch nur mit 10Lbs ausgezeichnet wird...|kopfkrat

Grüße JK


----------



## captn-ahab (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Angefixt durch den Kanal-Zander-auf-Wobbler-Thread habe ich gestern nochmals für hängersträchtige Stellen zugeschlagen.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS..._7&btsid=299eb1ce-a7ac-449a-8785-39508b0388b8

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Lures-Hard-Bait-Pesca-Fishing-Tackle-isca-artificial-11CM-13G-Quality-Hook/32502286728.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.56.nfaTBF


----------



## ronram (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Links KK, rechts WFT













und die Köder, mit denen ich die Barsche gefangen habe und auf die ein Wels gebissen hat.


----------



## Sicmatron (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich die Wobbler zum ersten mal richtig am Rhein fischen können....und was soll ich sagen, sie bringen Fisch.
> Werde ich mir wohl wieder bestellen.



Die sind super nice. Habe mir auch das 10`er pack bestellt und Fische sie gerne. Das Firetiger- Barsch design hat mir schon einige Attacken beschert. Leider sind von den 10 Stück etwa 2 undicht.


----------



## Saka (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wo bekommt man die Teile von http://www.fishingez.com/ zu kaufen? Außer auf der Seite.
Würde sowas mal ausprobieren.


----------



## ronram (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Die sind super nice. Habe mir auch das 10`er pack bestellt und Fische sie gerne. Das Firetiger- Barsch design hat mir schon einige Attacken beschert. Leider sind von den 10 Stück etwa 2 undicht.


Bei mir sind heute auch noch einmal 10 Stück eingetroffen. 
Ich dichte sie präventiv mit 2-Komponentenkleber ab. Dann sind sie dicht.


----------



## Darket (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte gestern eine Lieferung von Minipilkern, die tatsächlich vom Bestelldatum bis Ankunft nur 11 Tage gebraucht hat. Ist schon krass wie sehr die Lieferzeit da variieren kann. Teilweise 10 Wochen und länger und manchmal weniger als 2.

Ah so, weil oben von Spinjigs die Rede war. Hab welche geordert (sind aber leider nicht mehr verfügbar, mal sehen ob meine noch kommen), die auf den Bildern wirklich zu 100% so aussehen wie die von ich glaube Mikado. Hatte mir mal einen davon hier im Laden gekauft, für 6 Euro. Bei Ali gab's dafür 6 Stück. Bin mal gespannt ob die echt identisch sind.


----------



## gambinho (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Angefixt durch den Kanal-Zander-auf-Wobbler-Thread habe ich gestern nochmals für hängersträchtige Stellen zugeschlagen.
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS..._7&btsid=299eb1ce-a7ac-449a-8785-39508b0388b8
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Lures-Hard-Bait-Pesca-Fishing-Tackle-isca-artificial-11CM-13G-Quality-Hook/32502286728.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.56.nfaTBF


Unterscheiden die sich nur in der Farbe?


----------



## fischbär (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und die China FSI Klone haben zugeschlagen. Laufen top!


----------



## zocker1991 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand von euch eine gute geflochtene Schnur! weiss net welche ich kaufen soll 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mittellandchannel (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

probier mal die Kastkings. Aber die verfärbt sich angeblich.


----------



## Fr33 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wer nicht gerade ne High-End 12 Geflochtene braucht - der kann gerne bei der normalen PowerPro bleiben. Das ist ne gute Schnur mit nem fairen P-L-Verhältnis. Im Netz kann man die als Meterware holen. Ich verwende zwar die teurere 8-Fach Geflochtene von PowerPro - ist halt ein Tick leiser.


----------



## Onkelfester (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch schon einiges bei Ali bestellt und bin mit den gelieferten Sachen im Großen und Ganzen sehr zufrieden.
Da zwei-drei meiner Rollen inzwischen reif fürs Altenteil sind, überlege ich ob nicht auch größere Dinge als Wobbler und Snaps bei Ali zu kaufen sind.
Hat es schon mal jemand von euch mit einer Rute von Ali probiert?
Oder mit einer Rolle?


----------



## mittellandchannel (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe auch schon einiges bei Ali bestellt und bin mit den gelieferten Sachen im Großen und Ganzen sehr zufrieden.
> Da zwei-drei meiner Rollen inzwischen reif fürs Altenteil sind, überlege ich ob nicht auch größere Dinge als Wobbler und Snaps bei Ali zu kaufen sind.
> ...



habe ich hier irgendwo schon geposted. Kollege hat ne Rute und ne Rolle.


----------



## Angler9999 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute bekommen. Vergleich zwischen Westin und China. Westin ist der untere Wobbler. Die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## Fr33 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sehen doch gar nicht schlecht aus....

Wie lange haste von der Bestellung bis Lieferung ca gewartet?


----------



## Angler9999 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> sehen doch gar nicht schlecht aus....
> 
> Wie lange haste von der Bestellung bis Lieferung ca gewartet?


 Knapp 4 Wochen... Hatte die Bestellung hier gepostet.
Evtl. kann man bei dem einen oder anderen auch noch einen Tropfen Superkleber zum komplett abdichten der Ösen auftragen. Aber dann sollte man das auch konsequent bei den Originalen machen.


----------



## Fr33 (1. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Okey - das mit der Öse hatte ich schon bei weitaus teureren Modellen..... hierzu nehm ich aber 2k Rutenbau Lack (High-Build). Der härtet schnell aus und wird am Ende glasklar..... Sek. Kleber wird ja gerne milchig....


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*





Is ja mal auch kackendreist sogar die verpackungsfolie mit zu fälschen 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wie sind sie? hast du einen Link zu den mepp...


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Muss ich mal gucken wo die jetzt her sind habe hier irgendwie 15 mepps von verschiedenen.... Die Stangen sind oft nicht ganz gerade.... Bei einem 5 mepps in weiß ist auf der einen Seite vom Blatt nach ca 30 Würfen die Farbe ab.... 









Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich vergaß die kleinen mepps hab wohl eher 30 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke! Da wo ich fische überleben sie oft nicht sonderlich lang...


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Kosten Stück teilweise nich Ma nen Euro welche größe brauchst du? 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

3/0 in silber


----------



## AFE (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Tsuriniya-1-89m-UL-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-ultra-light-Carbon-Firber-Fishing-Pole-Articulos-De-Pesca/32694983592.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.50.xBymk0

Wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt. Hab mal zugeschlagen.

Oder sind hier nur Köder erlaubt?


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Quasi den silbernen 2er oder welches Dekor? 






Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich fische sie sehr gerne im fluß (eder) auf forelle und bis dato haben sich einfach (kmpl.) silberne Mepps am besten geschlagen


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich schau mal wo ich die silbernen 2er her habe. Das sind doch die die du meinst nur in 3 oder? 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*






10 Stück 5.62 Euro mit Versand 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nee, ich meine die unteren nur rein in silber 

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/mepps-aglia-fluo-weiss.html


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*





.... Die?  Sind aber zu teuer... 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

klasse!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da gibts gefakte Mepps

http://de.aliexpress.com/store/group/Mepps-Lure/1380489_507963233.html


----------



## Gummix (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand einen Tipp für gute Haken/Wirbel/Vorfach(schnur)?

Gruß


----------



## shoti (4. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wirbel habe ich ca 400 von Ali    welche willst du? Kugellager Edelstahl.... Duo / fast lock oder welche? 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte mal Drillinge geholt.... ich sag mal so. Als Verschleiß-Haken beim Stinger binden sind die okey. Aber rund 20% der 100 Drillinge sind unbrauchbar, da defekte Spitzen. Die Spitzen selber sind recht kurz geschliffen.... kein Vergleich zu VMC, Profi Blinker Drillingen usw....

Duolocks und kleine PowerWirbel zum Vorfachbau waren bisher top!


----------



## shoti (5. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Geht so... Ich habe die locks schon bei hängern aufgezogen obwohl das vorfach schwächer war... Lieber etwas größer wählen 

Gesendet von meinem Future mit Tapatalk


----------



## zocker1991 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



AFE schrieb:


> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Tsuriniya-1-89m-UL-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-ultra-light-Carbon-Firber-Fishing-Pole-Articulos-De-Pesca/32694983592.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.50.xBymk0
> 
> Wer nichts wagt der nichts gewinnt. Hab mal zugeschlagen.
> 
> Oder sind hier nur Köder erlaubt?


Sieht interessant aus Berichte mal  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (8. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shoti schrieb:


> Geht so... Ich habe die locks schon bei hängern aufgezogen obwohl das vorfach schwächer war... Lieber etwas größer wählen



Welche denn? 
Bei Ali gibt's bei Wirbeln und Karabinern und bestimmt drei Qualitätsstufen. Das reicht von Abfallware (Wirbel drehen nicht, Karabiner haben scharfe Kanten im Draht usw.), über "etwas schwächer als normal" bis zu "Markenqualität oder sogar darüber hinaus". Das Dumme dabei: Du kannst es nicht immer sofort am Preis ablesen was du bekommst. Im Zweifel nur dort ordern, wo schon hunderte zuvor ihre Ware gekauft und bewertet haben. Ist meist einen Tick teurer, aber immer noch spottbillig 

Bei den Ködern ist's ähnlich, für 1€ pro Stück gibt's gute aber richtig schlechte Wobbler.


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Knapp 4 Wochen... Hatte die Bestellung hier gepostet.
> Evtl. kann man bei dem einen oder anderen auch noch einen Tropfen Superkleber zum komplett abdichten der Ösen auftragen. Aber dann sollte man das auch konsequent bei den Originalen machen.



Moin,

hattest du die jetzt mal testen können? Wie ist der Lauf? Haken okey oder Kernschrott?

LG
Fr33


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So heute war es soweit und die erste Order vom Verkäufer BearKing angekommen. Etwas verwundert war ich ja schon, da ich 2 Orders zweitversetzt (mehrere Tage) getätigt hatte und nun doch alles in einer Sendung hier ankam. Aber gut - Rechung war außen drann und der Zoll hat sich nicht beschwert.....






Nun zum Inhalt - bestellt hatte ich Krachmacher und TopWater Gedöns für die dicken Main-Rapfen 






*Im Detail:*

*1) *
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-lot-promotion-fishing-lures-vib-70mm-13-8g-sinking/1600402756.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.91.em3xxw

O.g. Set bestellt und leider war genau der blaue Rattler nicht dabei. Hier werde ich Bearking nochmal anschreiben. Nicht so toll! :c






*2)*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Model-Retail-fishing-lures-hard-bait-assorted-colors-bearking-popper-70mm-11g-Floating-topwater/32552371478.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.119.em3xxw

Diesmal 2-teilige Popper mit riesen Schnautze ^^ Test wird hier def. bald erfolgen.






*3)*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Retail-2015-Hot-Model-fishing-lures-assorted-colors-popper-80mm-20g-Floating-topwater/32278431652.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.111.em3xxw

8cm Popper in tollen Farben - ordentlich Gewicht!
Allerdings auch hier ein kleiner Rüffel.... hatte eig nen gold/braunen Pooper bestell. Wird auch als Bestellt angezeigt und war kurz nach meiner Order vergriffen. Dafür wurde halt so ein blauer im Makrelen Dekor eingepackt. Da werd ich auch nochmal nachfragen wie wir das machen.... ob Geld zurück oder Nachlieferung für den einen.... |uhoh:







Als Bonus gab es dann noch so nen kleinen schwarzen Wobbler gratis. Kann man nicht meckern - wobei ich den wohl verschenke. So UL fische ich nicht...







Erstes Fazit - super Verarbeitet. Die Köder könnten auch in Blistern von bekannten teuren Marken sein. Die Haken sind salzwasserbeständige VMC Haken und anders als erwartet 1A. Hier hatte ich schon Bedenken und habe schon mit Hakenaustausch gerechnet.

Das gerne auch mal andere Farben (wenn vergriffen) in der Box landen kannte ich schon - aber dennoch ärgert es mich ein klein wenig und ich schreibe BearKing nochmal an.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hattest du die jetzt mal testen können? Wie ist der Lauf? Haken okey oder Kernschrott?
> 
> ...


Ich hatte ja bereits ein paar Fotos eingestellt.
Die Chinaversionen sind außer am Design nicht vom Original unterscheidbar. Die Haken sind gut. Der Lauf ist identisch mit dem Original von Rapala und Westline, die das 8-10-fache kosten. Ich war am WE alle testen. Mit den 13gr lassen Sie sich auch gegen den Wind noch 20-25m werfen.

Man ist gewillt die bereits vorhandenen 10 Stück noch einmal zu kaufen...>)

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-lot-11cm-13-5g-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Lot-Fishing-Lures-Artificial-Hard-Fishing-Bait-Sinking/32321356695.html


----------



## gambinho (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nach genau 12 Tagen kamen bei mir jetzt die hier bereits öfter genannten http://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/1PCS-Laser-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-11CM-13G-pesca-hooks-fish-wobbler-tackle-crankbait-artificial-japan-hard/1687384_32391749646.html an.
Laufen wirklich perfekt, auch bei sehr langsamen Einholen, und brachten sofort einen kleinen Zander


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Servus,

habe gestern mal jeweils 2 Stk der Baits am Weiher getestet. Quasi als Stichprobe..... laufen alle wie Sie sollen.

- Die 2-geteilten Popper gehen richtig gut ab. Aber durch die Teilung säuft das Hinterteil irgendwann ab und der Popper sinkt langsam. Aber beim anzupfen ist er wieder an der Oberfläche und macht Rabatz!

- Die Lipless Cranks rasseln auffällig aber angenehm. Sinken medium schnell ab und lassen sich auch langsam führen. Wurfverhalten ganz in Ordnung. 

- Heftig sind die 8cm Popper mit sage und schreibe 20gr Gewicht. Sind sehr kompakt und fliegen recht weit. Liegt aber auch an der doch etwas moppeligen Form (könnten nen Tick dünner sein). Aber Rapfen werden auch auf 10cm Stickbaits und mehr gefangen..... Aber die Teile machen nen Rabatz. Nicht mehr normal. Dezent ist da nix. 

Alle Köder laufen ohne probleme und sind leicht zu animieren. Bin 100% zufireden. Und was die falsche Farbe anging - war ein 5x Pack für 15 USD, so hat mir der VK soeben den einen Köder anteilsmäßig erstattet und sich entschuldigt. 

Jetzt brauch ich noch ein paar Twichbaits die etwas tiefer runter gehen und alles ist super


----------



## ronram (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Serviceorientiert sind sie ja, die Chinesen.
Gestern abend eine Frage an einen Händler bezüglich Hakengrößen geschickt...und wenige Stunden später hatte ich eine ausführliche Antwort inklusive Fotos.


----------



## jkc (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Serviceorientiert sind sie ja, die Chinesen.
> Gestern abend eine Frage an einen Händler bezüglich Hakengrößen geschickt...und wenige Stunden später hatte ich eine ausführliche Antwort inklusive Fotos.



Hi, muss ich irgendwie gerade an die teils sehr patzigen Antworten von so manch deutschem Shop denken, die ich so in den letzten Jahren erhalten hatte.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## ronram (11. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, muss ich irgendwie gerade an die teils sehr patzigen Antworten von so manch deutschem Shop denken, die ich so in den letzten Jahren erhalten hatte.:q
> 
> Grüße JK


Ja....

Und hier gehts ja um "Pfennigskram".

Günstige Karpfenhaken zum Verschleiß-Dropshotten am Rhein...


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja....
> 
> Und hier gehts ja um "Pfennigskram".
> 
> Günstige Karpfenhaken zum Verschleiß-Dropshotten am Rhein...



Naja Pfennigkram würde ich das nicht nennen. Sind ja einige dabei schon ganze Ruten und Rollen geordert haben bzw. die wohl demnächst ankommen.

Ich selber bleibe aber erstmal bei Kunstködern und Kleinteilen.


----------



## ronram (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich meinte ja auch meine Haken .
Etwa 2 Cent pro Stück :-D.


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dann ist gut 

Habe gestern nochmal was nachgeordert (darf ich daheim schon gar nicht mehr erzählen.... ). ich brauche ein paar Deeprunner und etwas tiefer laufende Twitchbaits. Allerdings hab ich da 2 Spots wo gerne Unrat im Wasser liegt. Hab da schon gut gefangen - aber auch einiges versenkt. War gar nicht so leicht was zu finden.... Tiefläufer sind nicht sooo viele im Sortiment: 

Hier welche die nicht ganz soo tief runter gehen: 

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-Fishing-Tackle11cm-10-5g-Minnow-Fishing-Lures-High-Quality-4-Hooks-Wobble-Hard-Bait-Swimbait/32675421256.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.52.jm0TAC

Und welche die ne lange aber sehr schmale Schaufel haben:

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/3D-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Lucky-Craft-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Deep-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-Minnow/32280474470.html?spm=2114.010208.0.248.aJkSxG


----------



## zorra (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Hast du denn, bevor du auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden bist, schon einmal etwas von Aliexpress gehört?
> Ich nicht...
> 
> Ein wenig ärgerlich. Ich hätte in den letzten Jahren durchaus den ein oder anderen Euro einsparen können.


....ich auch nicht....weiss jezt aber wo der Tackeldealer den Benz her hat.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## fischbär (12. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die mit der schmalen Tauchschaufel sind ja geil. 70mm Body bei 10g. Perfekt! Die anderen hatte ich schon bestellt, warte aber noch...
Was ich allgemein empfehlen kann ist das Trulinoya Zeug. Das ist richtig geil hochwertig. Natürlich etwas teurer.


----------



## fischbär (13. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So heute war es soweit und die erste Order vom Verkäufer BearKing angekommen. Etwas verwundert war ich ja schon, da ich 2 Orders zweitversetzt (mehrere Tage) getätigt hatte und nun doch alles in einer Sendung hier ankam. Aber gut - Rechung war außen drann und der Zoll..
> 
> Nun zum Inhalt - bestellt hatte ich Krachmacher und TopWater Gedöns für die dicken Main-Rapfen
> 
> ...



Hi. Bearking ist absolutes top Zeug normalerweise. Dem kleinen Wobbler würde ich ne Chance geben. Könnte gut sein, der kleine. Wenn Du ihn verschenken willst, PN und Porto geht auf mich [emoji1] 
Was mich aber wirklich mal interessiert, wären die Lipless Cranks. Wenn Du damit was fängst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der kleine schwarze Wobbler hat schon nen Abnehmer gefunden - sorry.

Was die Lipless Cranks angeht. Die sind ganz klasse zu führen. Einfach auf die gewünschte Angeltiefe sinken lassen und dann dann einholen.....Die tauchen nämlich nicht wie normale Cranks nochmal richtig ab....


----------



## fischbär (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Genau, genau. Nur fangen sie auch vergleichbar viel wie normale Cranks, oder sind sie besser/schlechter?


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Noch nicht getestet..... nur den Lauf bisher. Kann aber schon jetzt sagen, dass sich auch für feinere Ruten geeignet sind - da die weniger Widerstand beim einleiern haben.


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern kamen die hier schon bereits mehrfach beworbenen Minnows:

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Lures-Hard-Bait-Pesca-Fishing-Tackle-isca-artificial-11CM-13G-Quality-Hook/32502286728.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.82.IsRW0X

Keine so schicke Verpackung wie z.B. die vorherigen Hardbaits - aner die "günstig" Minnows sind einwandfrei. Scharfe Haken.

Sind leicht transparent und haben im inneren eine Reflexfolie/ Reflex Platikteik. Dadurch bekommen die nach Lichteinfall nen schönen Fischschuppenglanz in alles Regenbogenfarben. #6

Das einzige was mich etwas stört sind die Kugel im inneren. Die sollen wohl einerseits mehr Wurfweite bringen - andererseits aber auch etwas ratteln. Die Kugeln scheinen gerne mal fest zu hängen.... nicht bei allen -aber einigen. Es sind 4 Kugeln in einer Reihe im Wobbler verbaut. Davon klemmen aber gerne mal die beiden äußeren fest ;(

In der Praxis muss sich zeigen, ob sich das am Lauf irgendwie genativ auswirkt.

Fotos folgen.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind die ich als 10er Pack habe. Meine laufen sehr gut und lassen sich auch gut werfen. Ich habe Wobbler, die fliegen "quer" und kommen nur auf ein paar Meter, das macht mit denen nicht so viel Spaß. Die hier lassen sich auch gegen den Wind werfen.


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hängen bei deinen aus dme 10er Pack auch die Kugeln im inneren hin und wieder mal?


----------



## captn-ahab (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey Fr33, genau die kamen gestern auch bei mir an.
Insgesmat von der Qualität echt ok und über die App gibts die gearde für 1 € pro Stück portofrei!
Für Hängerstellen genau das richtige.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Obwohl ich alle 10 bereits im Wasser hatte, konnte ich so nicht sehen. Es könnte sein, die Dinger kommen ja aus der gleichen Bude. Meine waren aber nicht so teuer wie deine. >)


----------



## DeralteSack (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe auch genau die gleichen. Bei 2 von meinen ersten 10 Stück hängen die Kugeln manchmal. Da ich sie doppelt habe, macht das mir nicht viel aus. 
Mal aufstoßen und schon sind sie wieder frei. 
Wenn sie gar nicht mehr gehen sollten, dann kommt das Teil hlat als Deko an den Weihnachtsbaum.


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Meine waren aber nicht so teuer wie deine. >)



Bei mir gabs die für rund 1 USD pro Stück.... war so ne 24h Aktion....

Wobei ob da jetzt 10cent mehr oder weniger..... macht bei 10 Stk 1€ aus :q


----------



## jan fuchs (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

moin moin vielleicht ne blöde frage aber wie läuft das bei allienexpress? kann man als privat person bestellen oder geht das nur als gewerbe? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jan fuchs schrieb:


> moin moin vielleicht ne blöde frage aber wie läuft das bei allienexpress? kann man als privat person bestellen oder geht das nur als gewerbe?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk



Anmelden
Ware aussuchen
Bezahlen 
Warten bis Ware nach Deutschland kommt. 30-60 Tage sind es ca.

Käuferschutz ist vorhanden

PS: es heißt Aliexpress, es hat nicht´s mit Aliens zu tun, dann gibt es noch die Zoll und MWST Bestimmungen, darüber gibt es nen festgetackerten Thread im AB.


----------



## Fr33 (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Um etwas weiter auszuholen... Aliexpress ist quasi die Endverbraucher Version von Alibaba.com.

Bei Alibaba gehts halt eher um größere Mengen. Da reden wir dann nicht mehr von 1-10Wobblern, sondern Tausenden in gewissen Lieferabständen. Als wenn du als Vertrieblier nach nem Lieferanten für XYZ suchst. Aliexpress ist da mehr sowas wie Ebay ....klar gibts da auch gerne mal größere Mengen (Lots) - aber meist gehts da um kleinere Lots bzw. Einzelauswahl.

Was du aber brauchst ist ne Kreditkarte (z.B. kostenlose von der Targobank usw.).

Ansonsten wie gesagt - Registrieren - Shoppen - Bezahlen per Kreditkarte und auf die Ware warten.

Kommt die nicht an oder ist die Ware falsch/defekt - gibts da eig sofort Geld zurück. Denn der VK bekommt die Kohle erst, wenn du nach Lieferung den "Goods Received" Button drückst.


----------



## fischforsch (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Denn der VK bekommt die Kohle erst, wenn du nach Lieferung den "Goods Received" Button drückst.


...oder nach Ablauf der Frist (glaube 2 Monate)


----------



## ronram (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was du aber brauchst ist ne Kreditkarte (z.B. kostenlose von der Targobank usw.).



Giropay...auch ganz nett.
Wenn die eigene Bank mitmacht.


----------



## fischbär (16. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bezahle per Sofortüberweisung. Geht gut und die Käuferschutzbeträge kamen auch zurück. Allerdings gab es Fälle, wo ich das Geld nicht zurück bekommen habe. Zum Glück kamen die Sachen dann irgendwann doch noch an. Verlust bisher: 1/30 Bestellungen.


----------



## schomi (20. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

off tropic:


mein ali ist seit heute kyrillisch - haben die Russen ali übernommen?

wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Laichzeit (20. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oben rechts kann man die Sprache umstellen. Bei mir ist es manchmal portugiesisch.

http://de.aliexpress.com/


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab nun die hier bereits mehrfach genannten Minnows mal getestet- auch die Modelle - bei denen die Kugeln wohl leicht im inneren hängen.

Gab minimal nen Unterschied in der Wurfweite (wobeo ich da mit der Baitcaster unterwegs war....) aber vom Lauf her sind die Bombe! Laufen sehr gerade und flanken dabei schön. Auch twitchen klappt super. Wobbler treiben zügig auf - natürlich wie wie dicke Cranks (die Ploppen ja wie Korken hoch).


----------



## captn-ahab (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Von mir gibts auch eine ganz ganz klare Kaufempfehlung für einen Crank!
Dieses Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis muss erstmal getoppt werden, aktuell etwas teurer, ich habe 99Cent bezahlt.
Brachte mir am DEK bereits 4 Barsche um 30cm, die kleinen drehten komischweise immer ab.
https://www.wlure.com/collections/c...hing-lures-crankbait-c658?variant=16465575302


----------



## flasha (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Von mir gibts auch eine ganz ganz klare Kaufempfehlung für einen Crank!
> Dieses Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis muss erstmal getoppt werden, aktuell etwas teurer, ich habe 99Cent bezahlt.
> Brachte mir am DEK bereits 4 Barsche um 30cm, die kleinen drehten komischweise immer ab.
> https://www.wlure.com/collections/c...hing-lures-crankbait-c658?variant=16465575302



Was ist das denn für ein Shop?! Wobbler sehen interessant aus aber ob die Seite wirklich so seriös ist?! ^^ Hast du noch andere Wobbler bestellt und getestet?


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



flasha schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Shop?! Wobbler sehen interessant aus aber ob die Seite wirklich so seriös ist?!



Hi, einfach mal den Thread etwas zurückverfolgen. Wurde vielfach bei W-Lure bestellt ohne eine einzige no-go Erfahrung.
Überwiegend super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Köder, habe selbst mehrere unterschiedliche Modelle von denen zu hause und bis auf eines kann ich auch alle davon empfehlen. 
Nur bei einem Zweiteiler musste ich manuell etwas justieren um die zum laufen zu bekommen, steht aber auch alles weiter oben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute sind meine Snapshot angekommen. 100 St für 1,22 €.
Nicht von den unsrigen zu unterscheiden. Top.

Edit: Link.. und es waren bei mir 1,78€

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/J34-Free-Shipping-100pcs-Nice-Fastlock-Snap-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hooks/32601035080.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.66.bnw7mq


----------



## Tobi92 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Heute sind meine Snapshot angekommen. 100 St für 1,22 €.
> Nicht von den unsrigen zu unterscheiden. Top.


Hast nen Link dazu?


----------



## ronram (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute wurden mir die 500 Haken geliefert. 
Tatsächlich waren es 505. Ja, ich habe nachgezählt.  

Ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht. 
Als Referenz habe ich die Balzer Camtec Karpfenhaken hier liegen. Die habe ich bisher zum Dropshotten verwendet: brauchbar und günstig, ggf. auch nachschleifbar.
Die Chinahaken sind besser. Ganz eindeutig. Schärfer und stabiler. 










Ich hatte ja keine großen Erwartungen. Habe darauf spekuliert, dass die Haken vielleicht 60%-80% der Qualität der Balzer Haken aufweisen würden. ..und das hätte mir gereicht. Aber jetzt sind es doch > 100%.

Die nächsten Jahre brauche ich mir jedenfalls keine Haken mehr fürs Rhein-Dropshotten kaufen.

1,8 Cent pro Haken.
12 Tage Lieferzeit.


Happy...


----------



## Tobi92 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Edit: Link.. und es waren bei mir 1,78€
> 
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/J34-Free-Shipping-100pcs-Nice-Fastlock-Snap-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hooks/32601035080.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.66.bnw7mq



Super Danke


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich verfolge die letzten monate aufmerksam den thread, habe auch selber schon viel (mini-wobbler, snaps, werkzeug, sonstiges zubehör, ...) via asien bestellt, vornehmlich aber über ebay (wg. paypal) mit ausnahmslos guten erfahrungen.

jetzt suche ich aber gezielt nach hechtköder (kunstköder) und habe etwas den überblick hier verloren. kann mir bitte jemand welche empfehlen, mit denen er persönlich schon gute erfahrungen gemacht wurden?

vielen dank schon mal vorab!


----------



## ronram (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe gestern am Rhein mit den 11cm, 13g Minnows, die hier im Thread schon häufig gepostet worden sind, einen kleinen Hecht fangen können. 

Zählt das auch? :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



T.e.R.R.a.P.i schrieb:


> ich verfolge die letzten monate aufmerksam den thread, habe auch selber schon viel (mini-wobbler, snaps, werkzeug, sonstiges zubehör, ...) via asien bestellt, vornehmlich aber über ebay (wg. paypal) mit ausnahmslos guten erfahrungen.
> 
> jetzt suche ich aber gezielt nach hechtköder (kunstköder) und habe etwas den überblick hier verloren. kann mir bitte jemand welche empfehlen, mit denen er persönlich schon gute erfahrungen gemacht wurden?
> 
> vielen dank schon mal vorab!



Gezielt auf Hecht fische ich leider nicht - aber was hier im Thread und in anderen Foren immer wieder gelobt wird - ist der (für Ali Verhältnisse) "teurere" Anbieter BearKing und seine Hardbaits. 

http://bearking.de.aliexpress.com/store/group/Hard-Baits-Minnow/718203_260407842.html

Ggf sind da ein paar in "Hechtgröße" dabei..... #6


----------



## captn-ahab (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe diese gefischt und die laufen gut. Etwas schlechter als das Original, aber bei dem Preis auch verkraftbar mal einen zu versenken.


----------



## flasha (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, einfach mal den Thread etwas zurückverfolgen. Wurde vielfach bei W-Lure bestellt ohne eine einzige no-go Erfahrung.
> Überwiegend super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis der Köder, habe selbst mehrere unterschiedliche Modelle von denen zu hause und bis auf eines kann ich auch alle davon empfehlen.
> Nur bei einem Zweiteiler musste ich manuell etwas justieren um die zum laufen zu bekommen, steht aber auch alles weiter oben.
> 
> Grüße JK



Ah ok danke! Das ist wohl irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen. Werd dann auch mal ne Test Bestellung machen.


----------



## jkc (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



T.e.R.R.a.P.i schrieb:


> ...
> jetzt suche ich aber gezielt nach hechtköder (kunstköder) und habe etwas den überblick hier verloren. kann mir bitte jemand welche empfehlen, mit denen er persönlich schon gute erfahrungen gemacht wurden?
> ...



Hi,

W-Lure M262 und M509 kann man zum Hechtfischen her nehmen, am besten aber den mittleren Drilling entfernen. Beide Köder laufen flach, vielleicht im Maximum so bis 1,5m. Habe beide Köder hier, zwar noch keine Hechte drauf gefangen aber das liegt eher an mangelnder Einsatzdauer denn an fehlender Tauglichkeit, Zanderbisse hat´s auf beide Köder schon gegeben. (W-Lure akzeptiert übrigens auch Paypal).

Grüße JK


----------



## Black Bass (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Heute wurden mir die 500 Haken geliefert.
> Tatsächlich waren es 505. Ja, ich habe nachgezählt.
> 
> Ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht.
> ...


Wo genau hast du bestellt? Ich brauche Drillinge...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## capri2 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab eben mal bei WLure bestellt.. Geil 20 Artikel für 20 Euro shipping free..
Bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## ronram (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Black Bass schrieb:


> Wo genau hast du bestellt? Ich brauche Drillinge...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk




Habe die hier bestellt. 

|wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Black Bass schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk



@Black Bass

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4537938&postcount=3878

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4537937&postcount=3877

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4537931&postcount=3876

Danke


----------



## Black Bass (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für den Hinweis. War mein erster und letzter Post mit dieser nervigen und unnötigen Signatur.


----------



## Angler9999 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

OT
Sorry war nicht bös gemeint... hat nur einen besonderen Grund.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4563205&postcount=3980


----------



## Mainhatten (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi ihr China Profis,
 danke für die vielen Tipps.
 Hat jemand einen Suchbegriff für Anti Tangel Röhrchen? Sowas müsste es doch da auch günstig geben, aber mir fallen keine mehr oder weniger sinnvollen und kreativen Suchbegriffe ein.
 Danke


----------



## ronram (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Hi ihr China Profis,
> danke für die vielen Tipps.
> Hat jemand einen Suchbegriff für Anti Tangel Röhrchen? Sowas müsste es doch da auch günstig geben, aber mir fallen keine mehr oder weniger sinnvollen und kreativen Suchbegriffe ein.
> Danke


"Fische bekämpfen" versucht?
:-D:-D

Spaß beiseite. Ich habe bisher noch keine vernünftigen Anti Tangle Röhrchen gefunden.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf der Global site nach anti tangle sleeve suchen.


----------



## Mainhatten (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Auf der Global site nach anti tangle sleeve suchen.


danke aber das hatte ich schon, da kommen aber nur die Schläuche. Ich meine die hier
http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-anti-tangle-boom-abgewinkelt-15--11159.html


----------



## Black Bass (23. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So neben ein paar  Poppern und Lipless Cranks habe ich mal was zum Distanz Rapfenangeln geordert:
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-17g-24g-Fishing-spinner-Metal-fishing-lure-metal-jig-metal-VIB-fishing-spoon-Good-quality/32468856402.html?spm=2114.40010408.3.19.lP9w4c&s=p
> 
> Klar - Spinner Jigs kennt jeder - aber was hier teils für Preise aufgerufen werden ist schon übel. Mal sehen wie die sich am Wasser machen...



Welche Lipless Crankbaits könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## captn-ahab (29. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe mich gestern mal ordentlich geärgert. Beim Drill ist mir vorm Kescher ein knapp über 30cm großer Barsch ausgestiegen.
Ursache erkennt man schnell auf dem Bild. Mein absoluter Liebslingscrank momentan, empfehle wirklich allen die Haken zu ersetzen durch wie hier VMC oder Ähnliche.


----------



## fischbär (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke! Ich teste die Haken immer vorher und tausche bei Bedarf.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schon bedenklich, wenn ein 30er Barsch den Haken aufbiegen kann.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> W-Lure M262 und M509 kann man zum Hechtfischen her nehmen, am besten aber den mittleren Drilling entfernen. Beide Köder laufen flach, vielleicht im Maximum so bis 1,5m. Habe beide Köder hier, zwar noch keine Hechte drauf gefangen aber das liegt eher an mangelnder Einsatzdauer denn an fehlender Tauglichkeit, Zanderbisse hat´s auf beide Köder schon gegeben. (W-Lure akzeptiert übrigens auch Paypal).
> 
> Grüße JK



Danke! Habe mir jetzt dort mal ne Auswahl (auch Swim- und Crank-Baits) bestellt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dann besorg dir auch gleich noch neue Sprengringe und Drillinge zum Austauschen.

Nahezu jedes Modell von Wlure hat schnell rostendes Material an Board, die Drillinge lassen sich mitunter sogar einfach mit den Fingern aufbiegen.

Hab hier an die 20 unterschiedliche Modelle von denen (in mehrfacher Ausführung), alles das Gleiche ohne eine einzige Ausnahme.
Von daher kann man "Montagsmodelle" generell ausschließen.


----------



## Sicmatron (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Schon bedenklich, wenn ein 30er Barsch den Haken aufbiegen kann.




Hatte ich aber auch schon bei Savage gear Wobblern. Die chance ist irgendwie so 50:50 vernünftige Sprengringe/Drillinge zu bekommen. Bei den etwas teureren Ali Marken teilen sind die Drillinge und Sprengringe meist gut und Rostfrei. Sau scharf sind jedenfalls die meisten.


----------



## captn-ahab (8. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich damit vorher nen Hänger hatte und den Haken leicht zurückgebogen hatte.
Trotzdem sind sie eben weit weg von Owner und Konsorten.


----------



## T.e.R.R.a.P.i (14. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann besorg dir auch gleich noch neue Sprengringe und Drillinge zum Austauschen.



Welche Größe würdest Du empfehlen?
 (Die Köder sind noch nicht bei mir angekommen und ich konnte nichts hierzu finden, möchte aber schon mal alles zusammen haben)

 Welche Sprengringe taugen was?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



T.e.R.R.a.P.i schrieb:


> Welche Größe würdest Du empfehlen?
> (Die Köder sind noch nicht bei mir angekommen und ich konnte nichts hierzu finden, möchte aber schon mal alles zusammen haben)
> 
> Welche Sprengringe taugen was?



Hab mir einfach Sprengringe passend beim örtlichen Dealer geholt, Drillinge ebenso von VMC in Größe 6 und 4
Sicherlich wirds da auch bei Ali was geben was taugt, wollte aber eher sicher gehen.


----------



## tamiya415 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo 

Habe auch was in China bestellt.  Heute kam endlich das erste Packet und muss sagen Top Verarbeitung. 
Hat hier zufällig jemand gute Hecht Gummiköder und die dazugehörigen Jig Köpfe bestellt ?


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ tamiya415
 danke für dein Posting, gibst du auch den Preis und die Quelle bekannt ?
 Danke!

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## tamiya415 (22. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi klar hat 3,49€ gekostet und dee Verkäufer hieß Sports Club+


----------



## Saka (26. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sports Club+ gibts nicht


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



tamiya415 schrieb:


> Hi klar hat 3,49€ gekostet und dee Verkäufer hieß Sports Club+



So teuer?? Bei uns nur 2,99€

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/plano-2-36101?action_ms=1


----------



## fischbär (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Haha, geil. Ja, Augen auf beim Chinakauf ;D


----------



## Elgar (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



> So teuer?? Bei uns nur 2,99€


Die 3,49 € sind wohl inkl. Versandkosten.

Bei den 2,99€ kommen noch 4,50€ hinzu, wenn man nicht direkt daneben wohnt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oder du halt unter 50€ einkaufst - wobei eine solche Box halt ein zusätzlicher Artikel ist den ein Onlinekunde noch "dazu packt" - also meist keine Versandkosten anfallen.


----------



## Elgar (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Beim Chinesen kauft halt fast nur Einzelartikel und bleibt unter €22 wegen dem Zoll.

Will ja auch nicht lästern, für ne Planobox ist euer Preis schon Ok


----------



## ronram (27. September 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir mal eine günstige Zange bei AliE bestellt.
Für lepsche 3,13€ war ich bereit das Risiko einzugehen Schrott zu bekommen.




Mir gefällt die Zange . Sie ist kein Schrott. 
Für 3€...
24er Fluo knipst sie durch, Haken aus kleinen Hechtmäulern löst sie und Klemmblei kann man auch damit zusammen drücken.

Die Kastking-Schnur (weiß, 5Kg) ziehe ich der WFT Plasma mittlerweile vor...

Die Haken (Post von mir ein paar Seiten weiter vorne) erfüllen ihren Zweck zuverlässig. 

Die Gummifische haben bisher Barsche, Hechte, Zander und Rapfen gebracht; es hat sich sogar ein Wels dran vergriffen.

Unterwegs sind jetzt noch Köderhalter, die man am Rutenblank befestigen kann und ein Feuerstahl (Männerspielzeug).


----------



## tamiya415 (1. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@asphaltmonster die Box ist inkl. Versand. Aber der Preis für die Plano ist auch gut muss ich mir merken  

@Saka
Such mal unter Ilure fishingbox


----------



## Fattony (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal wieder was bestellen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-..._6&btsid=dc029cfc-a6bd-4a7e-8740-28b9ad38d3e9

Kommt mir übrigens "bekannt" vor ..

http://www.mepps.com/information/giant-killer-plain/853#description~GK G


----------



## ronram (16. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir ist auch wieder eine kleine Lieferung eingetroffen.
Kleinere, etwas tiefer laufende Wobbler für Barsche...


















min. 0,87€
max. 2,25€
Durchschnitt 1,29€
Shop: Sunlure Fishing Tackle


----------



## deratmer (16. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die sehen aber nicht doll aus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeralteSack (17. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hauptsache die die Fische mögen sie zum fressen gern!


----------



## ronram (17. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja mal abwarten.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für überwiegend u-2€ Wobbler sehen die eigentlich recht gut aus.


----------



## ronram (17. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meinen letzten Hecht brachte mir ein am Rhein gefundener Low-Budget Wobbler, der schon deutlich bessere Tage gesehen hat...
Der sah alles andere als dolle aus :-D.


Die nächste Lieferung ist da.
Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was die Barsche zu diesen 0,91€ Wobblern sagen werden.


----------



## ronram (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bald ist ja Weihnachten, also habe ich mir mal was gegönnt. :-D:-D:-D


----------



## ae71 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, der sieht ja schik aus! hast du ein link dafür? Finde den nicht. habe ca 6 ali seiten durch und immernoch nicht gefunden. Gruß Toni


----------



## ronram (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo, der sieht ja schik aus! hast du ein link dafür? Finde den nicht. habe ca 6 ali seiten durch und immernoch nicht gefunden. Gruß Toni




Hier habe ich den Wobbler bestellt.
Der Preis lag bei 3,26€ und es sind keine zusätzlichen Versandkosten angefallen.
Jetzt will man wohl 0,95€ für den Versand. :-O

Hm...wenn der im Wasser einen guten Eindruck macht, werde ich mich ärgern, dass ich nur einen bestellt habe.


----------



## Breamhunter (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Bald ist ja Weihnachten, also habe ich mir mal was gegönnt. :-D:-D:-D



Geil, ein neues Geodreieck :vik:


----------



## ronram (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehr gut gesehen .
Das ist tatsächlich neu.


----------



## mittellandchannel (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind die Haken schon rostig angekommen?


----------



## ronram (30. November 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*









So wie auf den Fotos kam der Wobbler aus der Verpackung. 
Ich hatte ihn noch nicht im Wasser.
Die Haken der 1€ Wobbler waren nicht so.

Zur Not tausche ich sie aus. Auch wenn ich für den Preis mehr erwartet hätte *grins*.
Meine Bedenken gelten eher dem Gelenk in der Mitte. Bisher habe ich mich mit mehrsegmentigen Wobblern aus China zurückgehalten. 
Mal abwarten wie er sich am Wasser macht.
Und mal abwarten wie lange der Schwanz hält.


----------



## Freakasod (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab auch wieder ein Päckchen bekommen. Weiß allerdings nicht wie ich das ding zum laufen bekomm. Ich vermute es wäre zum vertikal fischen besser geeignet als vom Ufer aus. 






Das sind die Köder. Jemand eine Idee wie man diese fischen könnte? 

 Sonst hab ich mit Wirbel sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, und bei einem Preis von 1,80 für 100 Stück kann man auch nicht meckern wenn nur 98 ankommen.


----------



## ronram (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier steht etwas zu den Ködern.

Was Kleinteile angeht bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden.

Ich habe heute die 3,5cm Trulinoya Barschwobbler geordert, die hier im Thread schon mehrfach aufgeführt worden sind.


----------



## Welpi (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Freakasod schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder ein Päckchen bekommen. Weiß allerdings nicht wie ich das ding zum laufen bekomm. Ich vermute es wäre zum vertikal fischen besser geeignet als vom Ufer aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die kannst Du vertikal und "normal" fischen...schau bei youtube mal unter "blade baits", da gibt es einige Beiträge zur Führung


----------



## Freakasod (3. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Beim normalen angeln zieh ich sie nur quer her und sie machen nichts. Vielleicht auch nur schlecht verarbeitet.  Werd mir das Video später mal anschauen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Darket (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mal wieder ein paar Sachen geordert. Wobbler, Bulldawg-Nachbauten fürs Hechtfischen (ich bin da ja echt skeptisch, aber mal sehen) und Schnuraufspulhilfen. Mal sehen, werde berichten.


----------



## fischbär (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Welpi schrieb:


> Die kannst Du vertikal und "normal" fischen...schau bei youtube mal unter "blade baits", da gibt es einige Beiträge zur Führung


Totaler Rotz die Teile. Gehen nicht. Hatte das mal hier berichtet.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielleicht könnt ihr den Teilen durch Verbiegen mit einer Zange noch etwas Leben einhauchen. Bei manchen Blinkern funktioniert das ganz gut.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder ein paar Sachen geordert. Wobbler, Bulldawg-Nachbauten fürs Hechtfischen (ich bin da ja echt skeptisch, aber mal sehen) und Schnuraufspulhilfen. Mal sehen, werde berichten.



Die Schnuraufspulhilfe mit Saugnapf ist klasse.


----------



## jkc (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Freakasod schrieb:


> ...
> Das sind die Köder. Jemand eine Idee wie man diese fischen könnte?...






Laichzeit schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr den Teilen durch Verbiegen mit einer Zange noch etwas Leben einhauchen. Bei manchen Blinkern funktioniert das ganz gut.





fischbär schrieb:


> Totaler Rotz die Teile. Gehen nicht. Hatte das mal hier berichtet.



Hi, normal sollten die beim Einholen vibbrieren. 

Wenn die gar nicht laufen könnte man auch versuchen hinten nach Jig-Spinner-Art ein Spinnerblättchen zu montieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese Dinger gab es vor vielen Jahren auch hier kurz auf dem Markt.
Die sollten wohl fürs vertikale angeln vom Boot sein.
Die kamen als neuer Trend aus den USA.


----------



## fischbär (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Flattern nur nicht...


----------



## magut (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Tausch mal den vorderen Sprengring aus . Die sehen am Bild viel zu schwer aus für den Köder. 
LG
Mario


----------



## Freakasod (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So heute 3 spinner am wasser getestet. Sind "mepps" und ich muss sagen, falls es keine originalen sind, laufen sie wirklich verdammt gut. Ich hab wirklich schon viele spinner gehabt und es war auch schon viel mist von namenhaften herstelleen dabei , aber die laufen genau so wie sie sollen. Ob sie vielleicht schnell rosten weiß ich nicht und werde es euch vermutlich auch nie sagen könne da die meisten spinner nicht solang überleben. Bei einem Preis von 1,40 für einen spinner in der Größe 5 tut es aber auch nicht so weh wenn man ihn verliert.  

Nur frage ich mich ob man denn Probleme bekommeb kann wenn man spinner bei aliexpress kauft die vielleicht Plagiate sind.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## buzzypuster (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab selber einige dieser "Mepps"-Spinner vom Chinesen und bin ebenfalls begeistert. Ich hab sie mal mit den originalen verglichen und mir ist kein Unterschied aufgefallen, optisch als auch technisch. Selbst die Haken sehen aus wie die originalen. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt der leichte Verdacht. 
Empfehlen kann ich sie auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn dir zum Original nix aufgefallen ist, dann hast womöglich nicht richtig hingesehen.

Die Unterschiede sind schon deutlich vorhanden, auch wenn die China-Teile wirklich gut laufen.
Fragt sich halt nur wie lange die Hechtattacken standhalten, die Drahtachse ist jedenfalls recht dünn.

Hab mal ein paar Vergleichsbilder angehangen.
Der Spinner mit der roten Kunststoffhülse auf dem Drilling ist ein Original-Mepps, der andere vom netten Chinamann.
Der Chinaböller ist übrigens auch etwas leichter.


----------



## banzinator (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sehen echt top aus. Kann mal einer nen link schicken?
Danke


----------



## gambinho (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bin auf der Suche nach guten günstigen Gummifischen. Hat da jemand schon welche ausprobiert?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gummis wird sich wahrscheinlich eher nicht lohnen, außer du bestellst direkt ein paar tausend bei Alibaba und nicht als Endkunde bei Aliexpress



@Banzinator: hab ich hier in dem Thread irgendwo weiter vorne schonmal gepostet.

Ansonsten guggst du einfach hier:

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/623990


----------



## Purist (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



buzzypuster schrieb:


> Hab selber einige dieser "Mepps"-Spinner vom Chinesen und bin ebenfalls begeistert. Ich hab sie mal mit den originalen verglichen und mir ist kein Unterschied aufgefallen, optisch als auch technisch.



Genauer hinschauen, bei den Fotos von Bimmelrudi erkennt man die Unterschiede sehr gut. Schon an der Öse oben sieht man, dass es gar keine Mepps sind, die Umwickeln den Draht grundsätzlich einfach, nie 2-3 fach. Dazu schlechte Entgratung des Spinnerblattes, keine VMC Haken, Fake Beschriftung, falschrum montiertes und abweichendes Gewicht usw. .

Über das "gut laufen", lachen Leute wie ich, die Spinner selber bauen, nur müde. Es kommt auf die Gesamtqualität an, zum laufen bekommt man eigentlich jeden Spinner, richtig billige haben vielleicht Bewegungseinschränkungen- die kann man mit 10Cent (ordentlicher Bügel + Hohlmetallperle) immer beseitigen.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



gambinho schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach guten günstigen Gummifischen. Hat da jemand schon welche ausprobiert?



Gummis über 10cm findet man sehr wenig und die sehen meistens auch nicht brauchbar aus.
Wenns kleiner sein darf hier ein paar links von Gummiködern die ganz interessant aussehen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fish...&tpp=1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-...&tpp=1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-Soft-Lure-6pcs-lot-2-8g-95mm-for-Fishing-Shad-Fishing-Worm-Swimbaits-Jig-Head/32590695704.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.w0A9b1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fischk-der-Weichen-K-der-Bauch-Brust-Offene-Gabelschwanz-Simulation-Fische-Bei-en-13-cm-9/32677038362.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EDV1ZE&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.EDV1ZE&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/12pcs-lot-Mizugiwa-Thorn-Pro-Jighead-Worm-Hooks-Bass-Fishing-Soft-Plastic-Baits-Vibra-Tail-Minnow/32690482857.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.w0A9b1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

Ich kann allerdings noch nichts zur Qualität der Köder sagen. Die LK-Immitation hab ich mir schon bestellt und warte noch auf die Lieferung. Werde dann berichten was die für einen Eindruck machen.

Beste Grüße


----------



## captn-ahab (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



schuahcremesepp schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-Soft-Lure-6pcs-lot-2-8g-95mm-for-Fishing-Shad-Fishing-Worm-Swimbaits-Jig-Head/32590695704.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.w0A9b1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544




Die habe ich, sind top!
Gute Verarbeitung, sehen sehr natürlich aus und stinken nicht.
Sind eben auch Gummis der eher teureren China Liga.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Genauer hinschauen, bei den Fotos von Bimmelrudi erkennt man die Unterschiede sehr gut. Schon an der Öse oben sieht man, dass es gar keine Mepps sind, die Umwickeln den Draht grundsätzlich einfach, nie 2-3 fach. Dazu schlechte Entgratung des Spinnerblattes, keine VMC Haken, Fake Beschriftung, falschrum montiertes und abweichendes Gewicht usw. .
> 
> Über das "gut laufen", lachen Leute wie ich, die Spinner selber bauen, nur müde. Es kommt auf die Gesamtqualität an, zum laufen bekommt man eigentlich jeden Spinner, richtig billige haben vielleicht Bewegungseinschränkungen- die kann man mit 10Cent (ordentlicher Bügel + Hohlmetallperle) immer beseitigen.



So isses, vor allem der Stahldraht bei den Fakes ist deutlich dünner und damit auch biegsamer.
Wenn ich mir überlege wie letztes Jahr nen 80er Hecht nen originalen Mepps zugerichtet hat, weckt das bei der dünnen Achse verdammt wenig Vertrauen.
Da könnte es theoretisch sogar passieren, daß ein kämpfender Fisch die Achse oben gerade zieht und dann rausreißt.
Sie rotieren zwar schön (was bei Spinnern keine Kunst ist), allerdings merkt man den Unterschied des Rotationsdruckes beim Einleiern auch sehr deutlich.
Ein Original Mepps baut deutlich mehr Druck auf, die 5er Fakes sind vom Druck her eher vergleichbar mit 3-4er Mepps.
Die Gewichte sind bei den Fakes mal richtig, mal falschrum montiert.
Abgesehen davon machen die Drillinge bei vielen Kunstködern aus China auf den ersten Blick nen vernünftigen Eindruck. Ein paar mal damit gefischt, vielleicht auch mal nen Hänger damit, und man wird deutlich sehen, daß diese Drillinge rosten, sehr schnell stumpf sind oder gar aus sehr weichem Material hergestellt wurden.
Bei Blinkern, Wobblern u. Co. ist das Wechseln ja kein Ding, bei Spinnern erfordert es häufig etwas mehr Aufwand.


----------



## Darket (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bestelle ja echt gern aus China, aber von den Spinnern habe ich auch immer die Finger gelassen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat mal so eine Großpackung geordert zum Forellenangeln. Wir haben jeder drei Würfe damit gemacht und es dann gelassen, weil die weder gut liefen noch besonders vertauenerweckend verarbeitet waren. Es muss ja nicht gleich Mepps sein. Wenn ich günstige Spinner will, nehme ich die von Balzer, die tun ihren Job auch.


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



schuahcremesepp schrieb:


> Gummis über 10cm findet man sehr wenig und die sehen meistens auch nicht brauchbar aus.
> Wenns kleiner sein darf hier ein paar links von Gummiködern die ganz interessant aussehen:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fish...&tpp=1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544
> ...


Die sehen ja super aus! Vorallem was um die 10 cm...


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/14-Colors-Esfishing-Easy-shiner-4-18pcs-3bags-Fishing-Lure-Grub-Lure-Soft-Plastics-Baits-Pike/32757904136.html?&scm=1007.12783.67815.0

http://www.camo-tackle.de/3-TZ-Swimbait-75-cm

Gibt es bei Ali auch Gummifische, die den Duckfin Shads näher kommen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Duckfin Shads

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/7-Colors-Esfishing-Fishing-Lure-Shad-Duck-Fin-3-4-12pcs-2bags-Plastics-Lure-Soft/32757321257.html?scm=1007.13339.60109.0&pvid=a60ea278-9c6b-4448-8071-bed9671f3a41&tpp=1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544


----------



## ronram (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Barschwobbler sind da.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ja Bearking ist klasse wa!


----------



## ronram (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich muss schon sagen, dass mir diese kleinen Wobbler sehr gut gefallen!  

Da können die Barsche was erleben.  :-D


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab die hier nun zum 2.Mal bestellt.
laufen sehr gut und sind fängig.


----------



## Kami One (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ ronram und rudi
Die sehen ja ganz gut aus. Habt ihr mal nen link dazu?
Was wiegen die denn so?


----------



## fischbär (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe auf dem gelbgrünen Bearking dieses Jahr so viele Fische gefangen, Wahnsinn. Und das Ding hält immer noch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier die Seite des Anbieters.
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/2035048

Die von mir gezeigten sind Cranks mit 9cm Länge und 16,3g Gewicht.
Der Anbieter vertreibt seine unterschiedlichen Wobbler immer nur in 5 bestimmte Farben, egal welches Modell.
Ich finde das auch völlig ausreichend, denn sie decken eigentlich alles ab was man so mal brauchen könnte.


----------



## ronram (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> @ ronram und rudi
> Die sehen ja ganz gut aus. Habt ihr mal nen link dazu?
> Was wiegen die denn so?



fischbär hat sie hier in den Thread gebracht.
#6#6




fischbär schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt in den letzten Wochen einige Barsche mit diesem Wobbler gefangen (in leuchtgelb):
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bears-Fish-Mini-Fat-Crank-Fishing-Lures-35mm-3-8g-Rock-Fishing-Hard-Bait-Lures-Water/32358478643.html?spm=2114.47010108.5.6.wAQATi&scm=1007.12783.35057.0
> 
> Ich halte ihn für einen der fängigsten Wobbler auf Barsch überhaupt, den ich jeh gefischt habe. Das Ding ist der Hammer! Erst gestern wieder 3 Stück erwischt, wo alle anderen Köder und alle anderen Angler leer ausgegangen sind.
> Sie sind natürlich nicht super billig!


----------



## Purist (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Barschwobbler sind da.



Wieviel kosten die in ordentlicher Verpackung? Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, 80 oder 90 Cent pro Stück bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## ronram (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wieviel kosten die in ordentlicher Verpackung? Ich erinnere mich dunkel daran, 80 oder 90 Cent pro Stück bezahlt zu haben.



2,63$ für die von fischbär verlinkten Köder.

Ich habe auch welche für 0,91€, die denen sehr ähnlich, jedoch 7mm länger sind.


----------



## Rheinangler (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo allerseits,
hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Tieflaufwobbler aus China? Ich suche Wobbler die auf 3-5M, 6-9M Tiefe gehen zum schleppen auf Ostsee Dorsch.
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bis ca.3m Tauchtiefe findet man genügend bei den bekannten Marken (Bearking, Proberos, Sunlure, Trullinoya).
Geschleppt gehen die womöglich auch noch bissl tiefer runter.

Darüber hinaus wirds allerdings wohl schwierig was preisgünstiges zu finden, zudem die Größe und Gewicht für dein Vorhaben in der Ostsee ja nicht ganz unerheblich sein wird.


Laut Beschreibung sollen die beiden hier richtig weit runter gehen:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2014..._5&btsid=57bd6715-aef1-407d-9c0c-d0b28600bfee
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-new-model-perfect-action-minnow-165mm-65g-dive-8-0m/32270076836.html?scm=1007.13338.50051.0&pvid=f04a4160-8007-443f-bce5-7d9bca257e04&tpp=1&detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

Sind dann allerdings auch keine 1€-Wobbler mehr. 

Vielleicht wäre auch sowas interessant:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs..._5&btsid=7af88b6d-39c0-4aad-9174-928d957489ee


----------



## Kami One (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielen Dank ihr beiden. Werde ich wohl mal ne Bestellung aufgeben. Hab schon zwei andere Bearking Wobbler von denen ich begeistert bin. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/wLure-4-inch...trong-Hooks-C55-/191038347435?var=&hash=item0

Zieht gut nach unten, wie tief kannich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Zieht gut nach unten, *wie tief kannich allerdings nicht sagen.*



Steht da. Wenn man der Angabe trauen kann sind das 12 Füsse also umme 3,65 m.


----------



## ronram (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oben:
0,91€, angegeben mit 45mm

Unten:
2.69$, angegeben mit 38mm


----------



## Maschiach (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oh man, bei den ganzen spannenden Posts konnte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr widerstehen und habe eine Bestellung aufgegeben  
Vielen Dank an alle für das Teilen der Erfahrungen! Ich werde es Euch gleich tun, sobald was angekommen ist.


----------



## pennfanatic (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bestellt ruhig weiter in China, demnächst auch Maden. Ihr werdet staunen was hier ankommt.....


----------



## Slick (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Werden wohl alle und für Maden ein kleiner Tipp.

https://www.angelkoederversand.de  :q:q:q


----------



## ronram (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich staune ja jetzt schon, was hier ankommt.


----------



## OSSSSE (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Oben:
> 0,91€, angegeben mit 45mm
> 
> Unten:
> 2.69$, angegeben mit 38mm


Auf den Unteren habe ich dieses Jahr ganz viele Barsche gefangen. Ein super Teil 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Auf den Unteren habe ich dieses Jahr ganz viele Barsche gefangen. Ein super Teil



Wir hatten das schon einmal, die unterschiedliche Längenangabe kommt daher, weil die einen Verkäufer die Tauchschaufel mitmessen, die anderen nicht 
Ich habe noch einmal nachgeschaut, damals habe ich sie für 80 Cent das Stück geordert, heute kosten sie beim gleichen Händler etwa 1€ pro Stück inkl. VK.


----------



## Sicmatron (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mit den genannten "Barschwobblern" habe ich auch einige  "Felsenbarsche" (Lapu Lapu genannt) auf den den Philippinen gefangen und auch tolle Barsche hier in Dland. Dazu werfen die sich noch gut und gehören inzwischen zu meinen Lieblingsködern. Die Haken und Sprengringe sind teils unterschiedlicher Qualität bei den teuren und billigen modellen.

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Chinawobbler den mein lokaler Händler von einer italienischen Marke im Angebot hat und der auch extrem gut gefangen hat, wenn ich ihn mal auf Ali direkt finde werde ich das posten. Dürfte eine DUO kopie sein... Hat mir ein mutmaßlicher GT am Ende abgerissen #w


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, nach ca. 1 Jahr "Testdauer" hat es bei mir bisher nur einer der von mir gekauften Köder ins Recall geschafft, auch wenn ich noch ein zwei Kandidaten dafür habe.
Es ist der  große Vision-Klon von W-Lure (M262), hier schon umgerüstet auf anständige Bestückung:












Aber ganz ehrlich W-Lure: Das Plastikschlauchgefummel geht gar nicht, vor allem wenn man nach dem Abfummeln dann fesstellt, dass eine Hakenfluke unbrauchbar stumpf ist.#d
Ich schneide inzwischen inklusive Sprengring runter.

Zwei für mich neue W-Lures  (M650) habe ich auch mitgeordert: 





Dürften gerne etwas voluminöser sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Schläuche lassen sich ganz gut mit einem Cutter aufschneiden und so leichte entfernen.

Mittlerweile  habe ich eine größere Ansammlung diverser Jerry-Blinker, wie folgende, angehäuft und bin soweit sehr zufrieden.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Fishing-lure-metal-colorful-pattern-spoon-4-4cm-1-7in-3-5g-free-shipping/1463612_32261039302.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.nxfZmR

Ursprünglich waren die nur zum Angeln in Ködergräbern gedacht, haben sich aber schon einen Stammplatz in meiner Köderbox verdient.
Die bunten Blinker sind hervorragend auf Barsche, Döbel und Forellen, selbst im klaren Wasser werden die gerne angenommen, auch wenn sie eher nach Forellenpuff aussehen.
Leider sind die Haken für meinen Geschmack etwas zu dick, auch die Sprengringe sind sehr massiv.
Für nächstes Jahr werden einige schwerere Modelle geordert.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine diesjährigen Favoriten für die Elbe.
Die oberen beiden gibts leider bei Ali nicht mehr, war der Madbite Bomb 120.
Den würd ich sofort wieder kaufen wenn ich ihn sehen sollte


Der untere ist dieser hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Maxc..._5&btsid=ca10b92a-c0a6-4f28-a4fc-41da0447e71b (etwas teuer aktuell, hatte ihn damals für unter 3,- gekauft)


----------



## Freakasod (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat den schon jemand mit diesen Bissanzeigern Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schau dir die Funktionsweise an. vorallem wie du die Schnur einlegst.
Beim nächsten richtigen Run wirst du dann viel Spaß haben :q


----------



## Freakasod (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich sehe das so das sich die Schnur nach einer Umdrehung wieder aus dem bissanzeiger löst und sie  dann gerade weiterläuft. Es wird also kein dauerpiepsen sein sondern nur ein kurzes.

Oder sehe ich das völlig falsch? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, nach ca. 1 Jahr "Testdauer" hat es bei mir bisher nur einer der von mir gekauften Köder ins Recall geschafft, auch wenn ich noch ein zwei Kandidaten dafür habe.
> Es ist der  große Vision-Klon von W-Lure (M262)



Den verkaufen dir andere für 1,20€ pro Stück, ich habe ja nun auch mit Wlure angefangen- die Vergleiche mit den anderen Anbietern brachten mich aber rasch zur Erkenntnis: Die gleichen Modelle haben andere deutlich billiger. Zwar nicht in den Wlure-Farben, aber das interessiert mich auch nur am Rande. Grün/Gelb/orange mit schwarzen Streifen ist mein Modell nämlich auch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Freakasod schrieb:


> Ich sehe das so das sich die Schnur nach einer Umdrehung wieder aus dem bissanzeiger löst und sie  dann gerade weiterläuft. Es wird also kein dauerpiepsen sein sondern nur ein kurzes.
> 
> Oder sehe ich das völlig falsch?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Das wäre dann ne viertel bis halbe Umdrehung.
Bei leichtem Abziehen kein Thema, geht der Gegner aber mal richtig forsch zur Sache, wird es da vermutlich ordentlich Tüddelkram geben.
Mir wäre das Risiko damit einfach zu hoch.
Da kann man auch gleich nen Ei rein hängen oder nen billigen Piepser nehmen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Zwei für mich neue W-Lures  (M650) habe ich auch mitgeordert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du weißt vom welchem Wobbler das der "Klon" ist und was das "Original" kostet? #6


----------



## W-Lahn (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Aspahltmonster: Warst du eigentlich der Ersteller dieses Threads http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321255 ?
Ist Offtopic, aber leider kann ich die Frage im entsprechendem Thread nicht mehr stellen (da dieser geschlossen wurde).


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das gehört hier wirklich nicht hierher!


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Aha, nö wusste ich nicht, dass die auch ein prominentes Vorbild haben.
Lauf ist mir aber etwas zu dezent in der Rückmeldung und damit nicht das was ich gesucht habe.
Das es die Köder von W-Lure auch anderswo noch günstiger gibt ist mir schon bekannt, aber ich finde die Farben teilweise gut, mag die Paypal-Zahlung und hoffe auf gleichbleibendere Qualität und Produktverfügbarkeit.#c

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moinsen 

Hab auch mal gleich für 50 euren bestellt weil ich hier die für mich fängigsten wobbler gefunden habe


----------



## putschii (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Oben:
> 0,91€, angegeben mit 45mm
> 
> Unten:
> 2.69$, angegeben mit 38mm


Hast du einen namen für die beiden?


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



putschii schrieb:


> Hast du einen namen für die beiden?


*Trulinoya Trägt Fisch Mini Fett Crank Angelköder 35mm 3,8g Felsen Angeln Harten Köder Lockt Wassertiefe 1,6-2,0 Mt*

*1 STÜCKE Crankbait Kunststoff Wobbler Fischköder 4,5 CM 4G Swimbait Pesca Isca Künstliche Köder 8 # Haken Angeln angelgerät*


----------



## putschii (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> *Trulinoya Trägt Fisch Mini Fett Crank Angelköder 35mm 3,8g Felsen Angeln Harten Köder Lockt Wassertiefe 1,6-2,0 Mt*
> 
> *1 STÜCKE Crankbait Kunststoff Wobbler Fischköder 4,5 CM 4G Swimbait Pesca Isca Künstliche Köder 8 # Haken Angeln angelgerät*



Top, vielen Dank!


----------



## ronram (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

"Crankbait 45mm" und ähnliche Suchbegriffe liefern teilweise noch interessantere Angebote, bei denen z.B. 10 Wobbler für 5€ zu bekommen sind.
0,50€ pro Wobbler ist schon gierig günstig.


----------



## Sicmatron (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn man eine Idee der Herstellungspreise hat ist das gar nicht mehr so gierig.

Den von JKC genannten Wobbler finde ich auch recht gut, nur die Wurfweite könnte etwas besser sein. Ein lokale Händler verkauft diverse no name Artikel einer italienischen Firma, die ich auch von Ali kenne.
Mein Wobblerfavorit ist auf jeden Fall der genannte Barschwobbler und alle seine "nachbauten". Man kann das Modell für 4€ das stück haben oder eben für 50cent.

Der einzige Fehlkauf an Wobblern war bisher nur der hier. Die sind lange nicht so schwer wie angegeben und laufen nur sehr schwach.


----------



## ronram (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Wenn man eine Idee der Herstellungspreise hat ist das gar nicht mehr so gierig.
> 
> (...)




Den Produktpreis kann ich in Relation zu allem Möglichen setzen. Natürlich kann ich den Preis, den ich am Ende bezahle, mit den Herstellungskosten vergleichen...
Die "Gierigkeit" eines Produktpreises von dem Verhältnis Preis zu Herstellungskosten abhängig zu machen ist möglich. Klar doch.
Aber ich habe um ehrlich zu sein eher an das Verhältnis von Produktpreis zu nächstbester Alternativmöglichkeit gedacht... und da ist man schneller, bzw. unabhängiger von den Herstellungskosten im gierigen Bereich.
:vik::vik:

Gestern habe ich die hier bestellt. Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## addicted (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder ein paar Sachen geordert. Wobbler, Bulldawg-Nachbauten fürs Hechtfischen (ich bin da ja echt skeptisch, aber mal sehen) und Schnuraufspulhilfen. Mal sehen, werde berichten.



Welche Bulldawg-Nachbauten hast dir bestellt. Habe vor kurzem auch mal die Grundma-Nachbauten bestellt.


----------



## jkc (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



addicted schrieb:


> ... Habe vor kurzem auch mal die Grundma-Nachbauten bestellt.



Welche?:q#6


----------



## einfach_chris (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bears-Fish-Mini-Fat-Crank-Fishing-Lures-35mm-3-8g-Rock-Fishing-Hard-Bait-Lures-Water/32358478643.html?spm=2114.47010108.5.6.wAQATi&scm=1007.12783.35057.0

hi. wollte hierzu nochmal nachfragen, ob die haken was taugen oder ob man sie generell bei den china wobblern austauschen muss...


----------



## addicted (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Welche?:q#6



Wo wir gerade bei den big baits sind:

*Schwedischer Double pigspin von CWC*

http://s.aliexpress.com/NjQnyMvu

*Grandma's* gibt's hier:

http://s.aliexpress.com/j2yA7ZRJ


----------



## addicted (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand einen Tipp für ein gutes Popper-Set?


----------



## Andre´ (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi Leute, ich will auch mal bestellen bei Ali. Ist Kreditkartenzahlung sicher ? 
Bestellmenge unter 20 Euro halten damit man keine Steuern zahlen muss ?
Wie ist das wenn ich bei 4 shops am gleichen Tag jeweils unter 20 Euro kaufe, fallen dann trotzdem Steuern an ? 
Vielleicht kann mir kurz jemand helfen , danke  voraus 


Andre


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das mit den Steuern fällt nicht auf, die kommen unterschiedlich an.

KK ist gut. Zahle da nur so.


----------



## jkc (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi unter 26€ fallen keine Abgaben an, unter 5€ Einnahmen fängt der Zoll nicht an Rechnungen zu schreiben, Versandkosten immer mit einrechnen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andre´ (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super danke !


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Paar nette Soft lures entdeckt!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kingdom-brand-fishing-lures-china-soft-bait-100mm-3-25g-75mm-1-4g-soft-Lure-fishing/32312161106.html?scm=1007.12873.42117.0&pvid=86dad8e2-eed1-4484-97fd-930de248a3b9&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Sale-8pcs-Set-Soft-Silicone-Artificial-Soft-Bait-7cm-1-8g-Fishing-Lure-soft-with/32756802748.html?scm=1007.12873.42117.0&pvid=86dad8e2-eed1-4484-97fd-930de248a3b9&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-8Pcs-lot-Soft-Lures-Fishing-Lure-Lizards-Baits-Isca-Artificial-Para-Pesca/32715979147.html?scm=1007.12873.42117.0&pvid=86dad8e2-eed1-4484-97fd-930de248a3b9&tpp=1

Die Kaulbarsch Farbe sieht interessant aus!
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New12pcs-lot-64mm-1-27g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Fishing-Worm-Fishing/32697416542.html?scm=1007.12873.42117.0&pvid=86dad8e2-eed1-4484-97fd-930de248a3b9&tpp=1


----------



## ronram (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sehen alle sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei den Letzten stört mich die Größenangabe von 64mm oder haben die Chinesen dermaßen kleine Hände|kopfkrat


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bei den Chinesen ist alles kleiner^^

kp. habe alles mögliche wieder bestellt^^:m


----------



## ronram (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, 5 x Gummifische bestellt. |wavey:|wavey:#v


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Glasperlen für Texas Rig
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Glass-Loose-Beads-Flat-Round-Black-Faceted-Faceted-About-8mm-3-8-Dia-Hole-Approx-1/32317425407.html

Scho-scho-Schonhaken
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Angelhaken-Hartstahl-Str-me-K-der-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Haken-Widerhaken-Einzigen-Haken-F-r-Angeln/32676178846.html

Knotenlosverbinder
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pc...lt&btsid=2889e8ba-5c7d-42f3-b62d-6a36bedfc70e

Hellgies von Lunker City^^
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/10pcs-set-Soft-Fishing-Lure-Maggots-Bait-8-5cm-3-4g-Software-Long-Tail-Artificial-Baits/2169062_32715396909.html
Bisher habe ich die in anderen Farben noch nicht entdeckt!


----------



## Andre´ (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/LIXADA-5-9-Segement-Pike-Lure-with-Mouth-Swimbait-Crankbait-Pike-Muskie-Fishing-Lure-Fishing-Bait/32604400053.html


Die sehen echt top aus, hat die schon mal jemand angetestet ?


----------



## mittellandchannel (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Davon habe ich einen hier, nur noch verpackt. 

Die werden bei uns für rund 11 € verkauft.


----------



## Slick (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kam die Schnur in 15 lbs.Sie ist dünner wie die 15lbs Power Pro
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/500M-Tri-Poseidon-Brand-Super-Strong-Japan-Multifilament-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-8-10-20-30/1688306296.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.8DWwoV


Bin echt von der Qualität überrascht,werde noch ein Paar bestellen.


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Interessant.|kopfkrat
Ich habe vor einiger Zeit die dünnste davon bestellt und bekommen. Die Schnur ist platt wie eine Flunder und eine Durchmesserangabe damit hinfällig, insgesamt betrachtet trägt die Schnur damit ähnlich auf wie eine US-Power Pro mit 15LBS, auch wenn die Schnur über die schmalere Seite betrachtet natürlich dünner erscheint:






(rot=PP, gelb=Chinaschnur)

Nach meiner Erfahrung würde ich definitiv als annähernd unfischbar einstufen und von der Schnur abraten. Ist Deine Schnur rund?













Grüße JK


----------



## el.Lucio (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab die Schnur ebenfalls bekommen, finden sie allerdings etwas laut. Was ja eher subjektiv ist. Ansonsten finde ich die für den Preis echt ok.


----------



## Slick (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

bei der Beschreibung steht auch was von 8lbs und 3 Strängen,eventuell ist sie dadurch so platt.Die 15 lb Sk ist rund.

Oben PP unten SK


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ahh, sieh an, dieses "kleine" Detail war mir entgangen.#t


----------



## Aalbubi (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir eine Kastking Superpower mit 6,8 kg bei Ebay aus Bremen gekauft (gibts bei Ali deutlich günstiger, nur keine Lust und Zeit dafür mich einzulesen ). Sie wirft sich bis jetzt wirklich sehr gut und ist halbwegs Rund. Meine Power Pro Super 8 Slick in 0,13 mit 7 iwas Kilo Tragkraft ist im direkten Vergleich Platt wie ne Flunder und vll. deshalb je nach Perspektive ungefähr gleichdick. Jedoch wurde die Schnur sehr intensiv gefischt! Deshalb kann ich noch kein Fazit bis jetzt machen. Die Kastking ist  bei den niedrigen Durchmessern angeblich 4 Fach geflochten. Ab ca. 25 Kg soll sie 8 Fach geflochten sein. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mit einem Smarphone so ein gutes Foto zu schießen, falls Interesse besteh.

Gruß


----------



## ronram (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Kastking ist auch wieder auf dem Weg zu mir. 
Zwei Rollen warten auf Schnur. 

Neben der 5,45Kg Schnur, die ich ja schon kenne und sehr gut finde, habe ich auch einmal die dünnste Variante bestellt.


----------



## Andre´ (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/5PCS-Fishing-Deep-sea-Ocean-Boat-Rock-Beach-Metal-Slowjig-Jigging-Jigbait-Spoon-Lure-baits-40g/606433_32779959358.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.cHdkXA

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/jig-Angeln-pesca-locken-Peche-anzugehen-wobbler-fisch-jigging-lockt-isca-k-nstliche-crankbait-packt-metall/1957944_32675135082.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.vxWphS
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-60g-Vertical-Jigging-Lures-5pcs-Lot-Saltwater-Vertical-Jigs/32600664085.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Pwt4CQ


Die Jigs hab ich mir für den Lanzarote Urlaub bestellt , ich werde Bescheid geben wie die Qualität ist


----------



## glavoc (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Andre - die ersten sind slow blatt jigs. Deren Fängigkeit bedarf einer anderen Animation und auch anderer Assisthooks sowie Montage . Man kann sie auch vom Ufer benutzen obwohl sie eigentl. Vertikalköder sind.
lg und viel Erfolg!


----------



## Andre´ (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jau die nehm ich um den Grund ab zu suchen mit ganz langsamer Aktion. An der Mole in Playa del Carmen geht es direkt 50 Meter tief runter, da kannst die fast wie vom Boot aus führen.  Die unteren kommen auch noch , leider sehr hängerträchtig die Stelle

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-5pcs-lot-Metal-Jig-3D-Fishing-Eyes-Artificial-Bait-Lead-Lure-Saltwater-Fishing-Lures/32771416590.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ADqRlu

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-60g-Vertical-Jigging-Lures-5pcs-Lot-Saltwater-Vertical-Jigs/32600664085.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ADqRlu


----------



## Slick (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe mir mal auch zur Seaknight die Kastking in 15 und 20 lbs bestellt.

Wenn sie nichts taugen kommen sie auf meine Feederuten.

Bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## ronram (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Habe mir mal auch zur Seaknight die Kastking in 15 und 20 lbs bestellt.
> 
> Wenn sie nichts taugen kommen sie auf meine Feederuten.
> 
> Bei dem Preis kann man nichts falsch machen.



Die 20 lbs Kastking habe ich mir auch mal bestellt.
Die ist schon ordentlich dick.
Ich hatte sie auf meiner Penn Slammer und zum Spinnfischen am Rhein genutzt.

Mittlerweile nutze ich beides nicht mehr. Einfach zu grob.
Es ist nicht so, als würde mir die 20 lbs Kastking nicht gefallen. Sie gefällt mir schon. Aber die Raubfische im Rhein (mit Ausnahme des Welses) sind einfach zu klein um ihnen mit dem 20 lbs Kastking Seil auf die Schuppen zu rücken.
Für das Feedern könnte ich mir die Schnur gut vorstellen...oder für das Spinnfischen mit dicken, fetten Ködern.

Ich kann jedem, der sich die KK kaufen möchte, empfehlen die weiße Schnur zu wählen. In Sachen Sichtbarkeit steht die einer gelben Schnur in nichts nach und färbt nicht ab. Meine erste KK war gelb und hat echt übel abgefärbt. 
Für den heimischen Süßwassereinsatz an der Spinnrute reicht definitiv die KK mit 5,45Kg Tragkraft. Am Rhein und beim Vertikalangeln vom Kayak macht sie meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls einen super Job.

Ich mache mal Fotos...


----------



## ronram (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Links: 12 lbs KK in weiß. Intensiv gefischt. Angegeben mit 5,45Kg. Hat bei einem einmaligen Zugtest an einer Gemüsewaage mit Knoten gut 5Kg geschafft.
Mitte: 12 lbs KK in gelb. Färbt stark ab. Nicht so schön. 
Rechts: 20 lbs KK in weiß. In Kombination mit der Penn Slammer hatte ich bei Hängern am Rhein das Gefühl,  dass die schwächste Stelle, die Sollbruchstelle,  meine Rute ist ...


----------



## Slick (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke ronram

Bestellung ist schon raus.

Ich angle am Main mit einer 15lbs PP,daher hatte ich sie in 15 lbs bestellt.Die 10lbs PP ist mir einfach zu schwach auf der Brust.


----------



## ronram (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerne. |wavey:

Vielleicht gefällt dir die 20 lbs KK ja auch. Kann ja sein. Ich fand sie ja auch gut, nur eben nicht für meine DS-Angelei.
Ich habe mit der Schnur tatsächlich auch einen Fisch gefangen: Ein gutes Rotauge knapp unter 40cm. Quer gehakt. Mit der Schnur war der Drill natürlich keine große Sache. Tendierte schon eher Richtung Surfen. :q:q


----------



## OSSSSE (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Links: 12 lbs KK in weiß. Intensiv gefischt. Angegeben mit 5,45Kg. Hat bei einem einmaligen Zugtest an einer Gemüsewaage mit Knoten gut 5Kg geschafft.
> Mitte: 12 lbs KK in gelb. Färbt stark ab. Nicht so schön.
> Rechts: 20 lbs KK in weiß. In Kombination mit der Penn Slammer hatte ich bei Hängern am Rhein das Gefühl,  dass die schwächste Stelle, die Sollbruchstelle,  meine Rute ist ...


Ich hatte mir auch genau die weiße und die blaue 20lb gekauft. Ich empfand sie auch als sehr dick (dafür stimmen die Gewichtsangaben wenigstens) und sehr rau. Sie ist damals bei meiner Yasei durch die Ringe geglittet das ich dachte, jemand sägt neben mir ein Stück Holz. Wer es mag kein Thema aber ich finde sie ungeeignet zum Spinnfischen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Braucht jemand eine größere Menge Gummifische in 5cm?
200 Stück für rund 12€...
:-D

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/s/item/32722668242.html


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab ne kleinere Menge von denen gekauft. Sie laufen ganz passabel, stinken aber wie Hölle nach Weichmacher und machen im Vergleich zum, Keitech-Original deutlich weniger Druck.


----------



## Darket (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Apropos Keitech. Sucht mal Gummis von Noeby. Die haben Klone vom Swing Impact und vom Mad Wag. Gerade letztere sind ja sehr charakteristisch geformt und haben einen hohen Wiedererkennungsweet. Habe mal ein paar geordert. Angeblich sogar geflavourt, wobei die Rezensenten da geteilter Meinung sind.


----------



## ronram (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

8 Tage. 
Wahnsinn.


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

stinken die nach Weichmacher?

Manchmal schaffen die das in 8 Tagen,  jedoch hatte der selber Händler schon mal 30+ Tage benötigt.


----------



## ronram (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Überhaupt nicht.
Habe die gerade geöffnet und dran gerochen.
Habe mir eine zweite "Riecheinschätzung" eingeholt, da man mir gerne mal nachsagt keinen Geruchsinn zu haben, aber auch die fiel absolut neutral aus.


----------



## captn-ahab (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

AllBlue ist super!!
Probiere diese mal

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALL...lt&btsid=1ebe80d6-625d-4f02-b1fe-614e9dd4cc4e


----------



## ronram (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die wären mir für einen "Chinaschnapper" schon zu teuer. 
Da würde ich eher zu den cormoran k-don greifen, die es beim gerlinger für 3,95€ gibt. ... 25 Stück. (Habe davon einen ganzen Karton Zuhause und bin äußerst zufrieden mit den Ködern.)


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Boa sind die günstig, was da los?


----------



## ronram (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Boa sind die günstig, was da los?


Die K-Dons hatte der Gerlinger letztes Jahr schon mal im Angebot. Da hatte ich zugeschlagen. Hervorragende Köder für nicht einmal 0,16€ pro Stück. 
Sind meine am häufigsten gefischten Gummis...und das nicht ohne Grund.


----------



## lolfisch (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat schonmal jemand jerkbaits  >40gr. Von Ali ausprobiert? 
Solche beispielsweisd?

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-32515597/Screenshot_2017-01-19-00-31-17.png.html

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-32515610/Screenshot_2017-01-19-00-31-00.png.html


----------



## mittellandchannel (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nö die nicht, hatte viele 80 Cent Wobbler hier. Oft sind die undicht und die Ringe rosten alle..
Fangen tun sie bestimmt^^

Ich kaufe solche Dinger nicht mehr für <1 Euro. Dann lieber Bearking oder wie die heißen^^


----------



## Seele (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir laufen über 80% der Wobbler nicht wirklich gut oder gar nicht. Von der Qualität der Haken und Sprengringe mag ich erst gar nicht reden. 

 Ne Spomb hab ich, die macht ihren Job relativ gut, auch wenn sie öfter mal nicht auf geht.


----------



## captn-ahab (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gutes kostet auch im Reich der Mitte, nur eben weniger. Die Sachen von ALLBlue, Trulinoya unf vor allem BEarking kann ich empfehlen.
Sonst noch einige Sachen von Wlure, deren Formen dürften den meisten hier auch bekannt sein.


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lolfisch schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand jerkbaits  >40gr. Von Ali ausprobiert?
> Solche beispielsweisd?
> 
> http://www.pic-upload.de/view-32515597/Screenshot_2017-01-19-00-31-17.png.html
> ...



Die zweiten hab ich mir mal bestellt gehabt - und Hechte fängt man darauf jedenfalls gut. |wavey:


----------



## CokaNostra (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem ich mich hier ein bisschen eingelesen habe, hat es mich auch echt in den Fingern gejuckt und wie sollte es anders sein, ich musste natürlich auch mal was ordern :q

Habe jetzt erstmal bei wLure angefangen, jedoch noch viele Lesezeichen bei AliE gesetzt. 

Kann gut verstehen wie manche hier in den Kaufrausch kommen, mich juckts auch schon wieder :q

Wenn Sie da sind, poste ich mal ein Bild


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Got them!

Die Gufis sind leicht ölig und riechen bissl nach Weichmacher...

Die komischen Maden gabs als Gift dazu^^


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal bei AliExpress im Mizugiwa Shop zugeschlagen. :vik:


----------



## Maschiach (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte mich ebenfalls anstecken lassen, einfach um es mal zu probieren. Die ersten Artikel sind angekommen und für gut befunden worden, so geht's los... [emoji23]


----------



## Michel_0815 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Got them!
> 
> Die Gufis sind leicht ölig und riechen bissl nach Weichmacher...
> 
> Die komischen Maden gabs als Gift dazu^^



Na die Gummis kommen mir doch bekannte vor |rolleyes
Hast du einen Link zu den? 
Mal abgesehen vom Geruch: kommt die Gummimischung an die originalen ran?

Bei mir sind auch kürzlich Haken, Wirkbel und ein paar DropShot Gummis angekommen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/282230871439?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Allerdings habe ich sie für 2,73 € gekauft. Aktuell auf 4,39€. Die Preise scheinen wie an der Börse zu schwanken. Ein paar Augen waren abgefallen und  sie könnten noch etwas weicher sein. Aber sollten aufjedenfall Fisch bringen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/252615160132?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Die Haken lassen sich schonmal nicht einfach aufbiegen. Scheinen also ordentlich gehärtet zu sein und scharf sind sie auch. Für den Preis wirklich spitzen Haken!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/252605396508...49&var=551515899594&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Guter erster Eindruck. Morgen werde ich mal einen Zugtest mit einer Waage machen.

:m:m


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michel_0815 schrieb:


> Na die Gummis kommen mir doch bekannte vor |rolleyes
> Hast du einen Link zu den?
> Mal abgesehen vom Geruch: kommt die Gummimischung an die originalen ran?



die sind von MB Fishing? Hatte ich leider noch nie in der Hand...

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html

Das Gummi ist wirklich weich.


----------



## ronram (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> die sind von MB Fishing? Hatte ich leider noch nie in der Hand...
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html
> 
> Das Gummi ist wirklich weich.




Zu weich oder genau richtig? |wavey:

Eine Nummer kleiner gibt es sie auch noch: Klick
Und auch eine Nummer größer: Klick


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gibt sogar Fake Lieblingsköder in China 

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/32697340806/32697340806.html


----------



## DeralteSack (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Steht sogar "LK" drauf! |bigeyes


----------



## mittellandchannel (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

und ich dachte bisher, die wären von MB Fishing^^
https://www.mbfishing.de/image/big/53f2ff7117d62.jpeg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> und ich dachte bisher, die wären von MB Fishing^


Die Stinte sind schon Nachbauten. Das Original ist der Playboy von Spro und wurde von Henk Simonsz entwickelt. Alles andere sind Kopien. Und davon gibt es mittlerweile hunderte.|rolleyes


----------



## fischbär (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hehe, na nicht dass da mal ein paar Förmchen in China abhanden gekommen sind. Warum auch nicht. Die ganzen Edelköder sind doch Augenwischerei. Ein Stint fängt nicht besser als ein LK als ein Kauli. Der Wert liegt im Centbereich, Innovation 0, Werbehokuspokus 100. Warum also nicht direkt aus China kaufen?
Aber die Beschriftung ist schon geil. Top of the road sub production expert. Jaha. Und top notch strokes. Herrlich.


----------



## Sicmatron (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Haha  ich hab die Lieblingsköder auch vor drei Tagen entdeckt und mich gefreut, wobei die Preisdifferenz ja noch nicht so gigantisch ist.
Bestellt sind sie trotzdem mal |wavey:

Mir ist beim Durchgehen durch diverse Angelläden aber auch Aufgefallen, dass gerade bei Wobblern auch zwischen den renomierten Herstellern hin und herkopiert wird.


----------



## Darket (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der LK-Typ ist von Hause aus ein Werbemann. Und er hat es auf wirklich beeindruckende Weise geschafft, eine Marke zu entwickeln. Dabei ist das Produkt eher nebensächlich, es muss halt schon was taugen, Aber nicht sonderlich innovativ sein. Viel wichtiger ist es, flexibel zu reagieren. Er kam mit dieser sehr runtergebrochenen Farblehre für Köder auf den Markt, verlässt sich aber mittlerweile sehr viel mehr darauf, dass einige der angesagtesten und "hippsten" YouTube-Angler die Dinger ständig in die Kamera halten. Ist auch notwendig, sonst funktioniert es ja nicht mehr, Alle paar Monate was neues auf den Markt zu werfen. Das ist im übrigen keine Kritik, der Typ weiß ganz genau was er da tut und ist erfolgreich damit (Ich hab die LK auch alle hier). Ist zwar nicht die feine Art anderer Leute Ideen dafür zu nutzen, Aber er hat damit auch nicht angefangen. Und wenn MB z.B. nicht Willens ist, Seine Produkte in die Läden zu bringen (ein befreundeter Händler hat versucht die zu kriegen und stieß seitens MB auf wenig Interesse), Kann man sich auch nicht beschweren, wenn jemand mit dem gleichen (auch geklauten) Produkt mehr Erfolg hat, Selbst wenn es teurer ist und der Mehrwert im hipperen Marketing liegt.


----------



## man1ac (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ein Dropshot/T-Rig Haken Set? Brauche für den Sommer im Urlaub ne Box wo alles drin ist. Dazu Bullets und Glasperlen für alles so zwischen 5 und 10cm Gufi ...


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



man1ac schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ein Dropshot/T-Rig Haken Set? Brauche für den Sommer im Urlaub ne Box wo alles drin ist. Dazu Bullets und Glasperlen für alles so zwischen 5 und 10cm Gufi ...



Glasperlen hatte ich hier kürzlich im Thread erwähnt.


----------



## man1ac (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Glasperlen hatte ich hier kürzlich im Thread erwähnt.


Alles klar, danke.
Blei Set hab ich für 12 gefunden mit 83 Teilen... Hat hier jemand die Haken dafür schon in Test?


----------



## Mainhatten (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



man1ac schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand einen Tipp für ein Dropshot/T-Rig Haken Set? Brauche für den Sommer im Urlaub ne Box wo alles drin ist. Dazu Bullets und Glasperlen für alles so zwischen 5 und 10cm Gufi ...



also so eine komplett fertige Box habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Da es da auch zighundert Kombinationsmöglichkeiten aus Hakengröße, Gewichten und Köder gibt, würde ich mir die selbst zusammenstellen. So hast du genau mit was du meinst zu benötigen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Den ganzen Kleinkram findet man aber bei ALiE

Such nach fishing lure box, sinkers, hooks, beads.


----------



## Bademeister001 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann jemand etwas zur Qualität von Kleinteilen sagen?
Wirbel, Snaps, Haken, etc.

Gibt es hier bewährte "Marken", wo die Qualität durchgängig gut ist? - wie z.B. bearking für Wobbler?

Gruß


----------



## Slick (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Kastking bekommst auch aus DE.

Nur etwas teurer.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/KastKing-Sup...hash=item2a6a3c81cb:m:mzPB3XfqNEyhkI3EOzK8Rgw


----------



## jranseier (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bademeister001 schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zur Qualität von Kleinteilen sagen? Wirbel, Snaps, Haken, etc.



Kleinteile habe ich mir hier bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden damit:
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/group/Fishing-Swivels-Pins/1074144_254743077.html

ranseier


----------



## TJ. (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi

Mittlerweile ist der Thread ja ganz schön angewachsen.

würde es nicht sinn machen einen extra Thread zu erstellen nur mit links die qualitätsmäßig gut waren?

Also z.b.

Wirbel
------
------
------
Gummifische
------
------
------
Wobler
------
------
------

So könnte man gute Sache auf einen blick finden ohne alle seiten nach links abzusuchen
Bin mal gespannt was ihr so meint

Gruß Thomas


----------



## magut (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

gute Idee:q


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@TJ.: und willst du dich freiwillig melden und den Startpost immer aktuell halten? Oder soll jeder einfach nur Links dort drin posten....

AliE kenne ich bald auswendig - bald könnt ihr mich nach Artikeln befragen^^
Aber ich entdecke immer wieder was neues...


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Quetschhülsen
Link

Plattfische^^
Link


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Quetschhülsen



Ist aber zu teuer für China. Kriegst Du ja schon fast die Jenzi Hülsen für.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ist aber zu teuer für China. Kriegst Du ja schon fast die Jenzi Hülsen für.



Stimmt, danke. Fiel mir eben auch ein...

Hier gehts mit ~1,50 günstiger


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

BARSCHKÖDER Aido in Firetiger (MB Fishing)


----------



## ronram (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mittlerweile ist der Thread ja ganz schön angewachsen.
> 
> ...


Das wurde ja schon häufiger vorgeschlagen. 
Einen China-Gummi-Thread gibt es ja...aber so richtig rund geht es doch nur hier.

Ich finde den Thread hier eigentlich ganz angenehm.
Wenn ich gezielt nach etwas suchen will, z.B. Snaps, dann nutze ich die Suche.
Ich würde jedoch behaupten noch nicht den Überblick über die interessanten Artikel, die hier gepostet wurden, verloren zu haben.

Wobei ich ja auch der Meinung bin, dass derjenige, der mal schnell ein Schnäppchen machen will, gerne ein wenig den Thread durchstöbern kann. 
Das macht doch den Thread eigentlich aus, oder?
Nicht mal schnell aus irgendeiner hingeklatschten Übersicht einen Link kopieren, sondern "angesteckt" werden vom Chinafieber und dann selbst interessante Sachen posten und den Thread dadurch bunter machen.
Ich lese hier jedenfalls regelmäßig Aussagen wie "habe mir jetzt mal alles durchgelesen und konnte nicht widerstehen es auch mal zu probieren". Und das finde ich gut. 
Hätten wir eine "Übersicht" am Anfang des Threads...ich glaube die Beteiligung wäre hier dann mehr so groß und würde nur auf den ein oder anderen Spezi beschränkt bleiben.

Jedes Mal, wenn eine Tapatalk-Benachrichtigung auf meinem Handy auftauchen und da was vom Chinawobbler Thread steht bin ich gespannt, was es sein wird...Wobbler, Gummi, Haken, Zange, Snaps, Wirbel,...

Ich mag die Dynamik in diesem Thread!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> BARSCHKÖDER Aido in Firetiger (MB Fishing)



Bei dem Preis kann man ja auch in DE ordern |supergri


----------



## Scholle 0 (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin, 
seit einiger Zeit lese ich hier nun schon mit, und bin bei Ali ein überzeugter 
Kleinteielkäufer.
Nun wollte ich mich auch mal an das Thema Wobbler heranwagen.
Ins Auge gefasst habe ich den M262 von WLure .
Einsatzgebiet sollte das fischen auf Zander sein .
Hat diesbezüglich der ein oder andere schon Erfahrungen.
Er ähnelt ja ziemlich einem Megabass, aber kommt er auch im Lauf dem Megabass nahe? 

Grüße


----------



## Sicmatron (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

KA wie das Original läuft. Mit dem Wlure hab schon Zander gefangen. Ganz langsam führen  Ich hab das Lauben Modell genommen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (26. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für Wobbler sollte man definitiv mind. 3€ ausgeben, denke ich. Ich hatte einige für 80 Cent, und die waren teilweise undicht. Rosteten sofort. 

Gefangen hat so ein billig Wobbler bei uns aber auch schon einen kleinen Zander im Mittelwasser!


----------



## man1ac (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



TJ. schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mittlerweile ist der Thread ja ganz schön angewachsen.
> 
> ...



Würde ich klar begrüßen, meinetwegen kann man das auch in einer geteilten Excel/Google Drive Liste führen.
Einfach die Erfahrungsberichte sammeln ala "das taugt, das taugt nicht" würde es doch sehr erleichtern....

Edit: Ich suche Einzelhaken für Wobbler....also Haken mit einer 90° gedrehten Öse (also sodass der Haken *nicht* Quer zum Hakenbogen steht)


----------



## Fr33 (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Problem mit der Liste ist, dass sich die Links ändern..... war an anderer Stelle mal angesprochen worden. Zwar nicht bei allen Artikeln - aber doch bei einigen.... 

 Hab ich gestern bestellt (aus Langeweile und mal wieder Neugier):

Paar DropShot Pin Tails mit Hollow Folie:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Soft-Lure-6pcs-lot-2-1g-9cm-Fishing-Shad-Worm-Bait-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-Fly/32729248970.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.BvRXCw

Paar Old Shool Twister um die Ali Spinnerbaits damit etwas zu tunen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/16-pcs-9cm-8-colors-soft-bait-sea-fishing-tackle-wobbler-jigging-fishing-lure-silicone-bait/32721252937.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.BvRXCw

2 Sorten Creatures sind auch noch in den Warenkorb geflogen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-6Pcs-Soft-Shrimp-Fish-Bait-9cm-4-7g-Wobbler-Swivel-Rubber-lure-Soft-Worms-Bait/32712678347.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.BvRXCw

Und die für gut befundene Zange (damit ich nicht immer von der einen in die andere Tasche tauschen muss!):

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Aluminum-Alloy-Fishing-Pliers-Split-Ring-Cutters-Fishing-Holder-Tackle-with-Sheath-Fishing-lip-grips/32717703814.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.BvRXCw


----------



## Darket (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

6 stück fischköder exportiert Japan 2,2 "-5,6 cm Fischköder 6,1g Crankbait 6 farb fischerei angelgerät 8 # Haken
http://s.aliexpress.com/UrAraaya 
(from AliExpress Android)

Die sind grade gestern gekommen und wie ich finde echt Top. Freue mich schon mit denen ab Frühjahr auf Barsch zu gehen. Verarbeitung sieht gut aus, Haken scharf und echt super Farben.


----------



## mittellandchannel (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Glasperlen für Texas Rig
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Glass-Loose-Beads-Flat-Round-Black-Faceted-Faceted-About-8mm-3-8-Dia-Hole-Approx-1/32317425407.html
> 
> Scho-scho-Schonhaken
> ...



Die Schonhaken sehen super aus! Scharf und ein dunkles Dünnes Metall!

Die Knotenlosverbinder sind deutlich dünner als die Spro SS https://boddenangler.de/Spro-knotenlos-Verbinder-SS


----------



## Slick (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat wer Erfahrung mit den Knicklichtern?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-100Pcs-4-5-37mm-3-0-25mm-Multi-Color-Fishing-Float-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Night/32733685190.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.6.fv4s6g


----------



## magut (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ENDLICH geschafft auch zubestellen.
Musste zuerst ein konto in Deutschland machen, a unsere Ösibanken Giro Pay nicht anbieten. (Kartendaten geb ich im Netz nicht bekannt) 
Erste Bestellung raus und bin schon gespannt wann es kommt.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-20pcs-Soft-Bait-3-8cm-0-68g-Maggot-Grub-Protein-Soft-Lure-Baits-Worm-Artificial/32684705582.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.M49Ewl

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-Catch-200pcs-Black-Round-Copper-Fishing-Tube-Fishing-Wire-Pipe-Crimp-Sleeves-Connector-Fishing-Line/32761261443.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.M49Ewl

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Aluminum-Alloy-Fishing-Pliers-Split-Ring-Cutters-Fishing-Holder-Tackle-with-Sheath-Fishing-lip-grips/32717703814.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.M49Ewl

quetschhülsen gleich in allen Größen--ich hoff die sind wirklich aus Kupfer 

Ihr seid jetzt Schuld, das Ali auch bei mir zur Sucht wird|krach:
:q:q:q:q
LG
Mario


----------



## mittellandchannel (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Hat wer Erfahrung mit den Knicklichtern?
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-100Pcs-4-5-37mm-3-0-25mm-Multi-Color-Fishing-Float-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Night/32733685190.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.6.fv4s6g



habe 100 stk davon, die knicken gut! #6

Preis geht besser


----------



## jaunty_irl (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe die knicklichter selbst, sind absolut top! 5 stück pro packung  mehr produkt weniger abfall! [emoji14]


----------



## Slick (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke


----------



## Andre´ (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine erste Lieferung kam heute an, top Qualität, guter Kontakt , und schnelle Lieferung innerhalb von 17 Tagen 


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5PCS-Fishing-Deep-sea-Ocean-Boat-Rock-Beach-Metal-Slowjig-Jigging-Jigbait-Spoon-Lure-baits-40g/32779959358.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.dOrdi9


----------



## Slick (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat wer schon Fluorocarbon Schnüre bestellt?

Kastking und Jackfish?

Ja, sie sind nur beschichtet.das reicht auch.

Ich benutze seit Jahren die Robinson Tanaka und bin zufrieden.


Grüße


----------



## Darket (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mein alter Herr kauft schon länger FC bei Ali und ist sehr zufrieden. Ich weiß nicht welche Marke genau, Aber da er die Schnur am Mittelmeer nutzt, wo es auf Grund von 10m+ Sichttiefe extrem wichtig ist, unauffällig zu fischen, gehe ich davon aus, dass sie funktioniert.


----------



## ronram (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ali FC wollte ich auch mal ausprobieren. 
War mir nur nicht sicher, weil in den Kommentaren oft steht, dass es kein richtiges/"reines" FC sei. Deshalb habe ich es bisher nicht gekauft. 

Jetzt lese ich hier, dass eine Beschichtung reicht.
Grund genug es doch auszuprobieren.  :-D:-D


----------



## Maschiach (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich wollte ebenfalls FC als Vorfachmaterial kaufen, bin aber von den Meinungen im Netz abgeschreckt worden. Das Dehnungsverhalten soll halt gar nicht mehr wie von reinem FC gewohnt ausfallen


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Entweder 100% FC oder gleich normale Mono nehmen. Diese beschichteten sind nix anderes als etwas abriebsfestere Mono Schnüre.

FC ist ein ganz anderes Material als normale Monofile - sprich ein ganz anderer Kunststoff.


----------



## ronram (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zur Kastking Fluorokote gibt es das ein oder andere interessante YouTube-Video.

Entweder nach fluorokote oder copolymer fishing line suchen.

274m für 6€...ich probiere es mal aus.


----------



## Fr33 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nur als Hinweis - die nxt 10-14 Tage wird in vielen Shops rein gar nix gehen. Bestellen und bezahlen kann man -versand wird aber dauern. Es ist seit 2 Tagen Chinese New Year.... und da geht da drüben so gut wie gar nix.


----------



## ronram (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja 
Auch die fleißigen Chinesen brauchen mal eine Pause.


----------



## man1ac (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche Wobblermarken waren hier generell zu empfehlen? Würde mir ganz gern ein kleines Urlaubspaket für BAss Wobbler zusammensuchen und hab keine Lust Schrott zu kaufen


----------



## Darket (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mit Bearking, Trulinoya und Proberos machste nichts falsch.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

SeaLurer ist auch noch ne Marke die man kaufen kann.


----------



## Darket (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Gibt's aber nicht bei Ali, oder? Finde da nämlich nix. 
Bei Bearking ist grad irgendwie schwierig, die versenden meine Bestellung schon seit knapp zwei Wochen nicht. Kann aber auch ein Einzelfall sein.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Darket schrieb:


> Die Gibt's aber nicht bei Ali, oder? Finde da nämlich nix.
> Bei Bearking ist grad irgendwie schwierig, die versenden meine Bestellung schon seit knapp zwei Wochen nicht. Kann aber auch ein Einzelfall sein.


 
 hmmm meinte die hier: https://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170130004347&SearchText=sealurer


----------



## Darket (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Komisch, wurden mir beim Suchen in der App nicht angezeigt.


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

#qGanz Ot hier....

Bestellt schön weiter in Asien....

Irgendwann sind dann auch eure Arbeitsplätze weg !


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> #qGanz Ot hier....
> 
> Bestellt schön weiter in Asien....
> 
> Irgendwann sind dann auch eure Arbeitsplätze weg !



Gab es schon hundertmal hier das Thema.
Ich brauche keine Abgreifer beim Einkauf.

Klares Beispiel:
MB oder LK Gummis, kosten in China keine 10cent, hier 1€
Sowas kann ich driekt dort bestellen, die Leistung die hier übernommen wird ist gleich 0.

Bei den preisen kann ich lieber gleich Made in germany kaufen
https://www.radicalistic.de/produkte/radicalistic-shad/


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na macht ruhig weiter so!

#6

:r:r:r:r

Ich werde es nicht mehr erleben....
Aber die jüngeren bestimmt!


----------



## ronram (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Gab es schon hundertmal hier das Thema.
> ...



Boardie pennfanatic meldet sich hier doch regelmäßig.
Kann man getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Fr33 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Man, wenn dich der Thread hier nicht interessiert, dann lass es doch einfach. Ist nix persönliches (wir kennen uns ja nicht) - aber ich weiss, dass du bereits in anderen Threads immer gegen Online und China etc. wetterst. Ist ja auch legitim - hätte ich gute Fachmärkte mit super Sortiment und "fairen" Preisen in der Nähe, würde ich mir auch so manchen Online Kauf sparen ...Hab ich aber nicht! 

 Aber in aller Freundschaft, ich stürme doch auch nicht nen Pro-Fachhandel Thread und schmettere da mit mit der Online Keule um mich oder?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Als Student hat man vielleicht nicht groß die finanziellen Mittel um sich im Fachhandel mit Ködern einzudecken. Zudem gibt es in meiner Umgebung sowieso keinen Angelladen mehr, der halbwegs gute Wobbler, etc. anbietet.


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Warum? Ich sag nix mehr dazu


----------



## Garstling (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich hier jemand rechtfertigen muss, warum er wo welchen Köder kauft... 
Soll doch hier eigentlich nur ein Erfahrungsaustausch über die bestellten Köder sein. 

...Und um das gleich mal wieder aufzugreifen, sind alle Köder von Wlure.com Mist, oder gibt es da brauchbare? - Der Shop gefällt mir soweit eigentlich ganz gut, vor allem, dass man mit PayPal zahlen kann.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hi,

ich glaube wir haben hier einfach zwei tatsachen, die aufeinander treffen!! 

1. Geschäfte die sich nicht anpassen müssen schliessen
2. Online Handel 

Beide Seiten müssen lernen ihre Schwächen zu minimieren und Ihre Stärken auszubauen und erst dann wird es so sein, dass die guten Einzelhändler überleben. 
Ich sehe es nicht ein mein Geld in ein Laden zu schleppen, der Preise und service wie vor 15 jahren anbietet! Da kaufe ich lieber online oder in Asien! 
Allerdings bin ich gerne bereit mein Geld in einen gut geführten laden zu schleppen, was ich auch immer wieder mache, auch wenn ich weit dafür fahren muss! 

Also bitte immer beide seiten betrachten...

mario


----------



## Purist (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Problem liegt doch nicht nur an den Läden. Manche Markenwaren (Kleinteile, so auch Köder) sind im letzten Jahr im Onlinehandel teilweise um 20-50% teurer geworden. Das liegt nicht nur an den Händlern selbst, da wollen neue Investoren schnell Kasse machen. 

Chinaorder sind da nur die Waffe des "kleinen Mannes", der letztlich auch nur die Regeln der Marktwirtschaft benutzt. 

Natürlich zählt dabei Preis/Leistung, wer da nicht mithalten kann, hat Pech gehabt. Wer glaubt Ware in China billig ein- und hier teuer zu verkaufen (egal ob Marke oder Händler), hat auch noch nicht begriffen, welche Möglichkeiten es heute für den Konsumenten gibt. Wenn ich eine Digitalwaage in China mit max. 4-6 Wochen Wartezeit für 3-4 Euro direkt kaufen kann, die dann hierzulande für 20-25€ im Laden liegt, muss man auch nicht mehr groß darüber nachdenken, wo man kauft.


----------



## mittellandchannel (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

zudem gibt es auch Zoll/Steuern zuzahlen, bei entsprechendem Warenwert!


----------



## Darket (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und dabei haben die Apologeten der Marktwirtschaft doch immer erzählt, der freie Welthandel würde dazu führen, dass es allen besser geht. :q
Ich könnte das jetzt auch zynisch betrachten und sagen, dass die durch meine Chinaeinkäufe verursachte soziale Verelendung meine ganz persönliche berufliche Existenz sichert. Immerhin lebe ich beruflich betrachtet davon, dass es anderen Leuten schlecht geht. Das macht das Einkaufen bei Ali quasi noch günstiger...Aber so zynisch bin nochmal ich. Insofern betrachte ich das ganz nüchtern Marktwirtschaftlich und Blende aus, dass sympathische Kleinunternehmen wie Pure Fishing dann bestimmt bald kein Angelgerät mehr in der ostdeutschen Provinz mehr produzieren können und hunderte tariflich beschäftigter Menschen ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren...oh wait...


----------



## arcidosso (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich beziehe mich auf gestrige Fragen bezüglich Fluorocarbon-Schnüre. Ich fische die mehr als günstigen Jackfish-Schnüre und ...  ?
Ja, ich bin zufrieden. 500m für weniger als 6.-€, das passt. 
Durchmesser an der Wurfrute 0,286 mm/ 6,7 kg . Reicht mit völlig aus.
Bei den Schleppleinen habe wesentlich stärkere China-Carbon-Schnüre und keine Probleme im Handling. Hier habe ich allerdings vor dem/den Haken ca. 20cm 7mal7 -Stahl vorgeschaltet. 

Ich bin dankbar, dass es diese Einkaufsmöglichkeit gibt. In Sachen Kleinteile einschl. Schnur absolut überzeugend. Bei Wobbler im wirklichen Billigsegment habe ich auch Schrott bekommen. Die preislich Höheren, so ab ca. 3.-€ waren alle fischbar. Ja, diese fingen auch. 
Ruten und Rollen sind außen vor. Diese muss ich sehen und fühlen. 
Also,nicht alles schlecht reden.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jmd schonmal Stahlvorfachmaterial dort gefunden und ggf getestet? Zum Stinger Bau reicht mir 1x7 Material mit rund 6-7kg bzw. 15Lbs


----------



## lolfisch (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zum Thema Stahlvorfach habe ich folgendes gefunden:

Das günstigste wäre wohl dieses:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10M-1-7-Strands-Stainless-Steel-Wire-Fishing-line-Wire-Trace-with-Coating-Wire-Leader-Coating/32753567021.html?scm=1007.13338.50051.0&pvid=8230427b-9d2b-4d3f-9bac-5620fb901eae&tpp=1 

Kennt jemand den Anbieter Top Tackle Industries?
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/710476?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.id1D1j

Finde vor allem die Jerkbaits interessant, hat die vielleicht schon jemand getestet?


----------



## ronram (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da würde es mich ja mal interessieren wie groß die Unterschiede zu dem günstigen 1x7 Cormoran Stahlvorfach (10m) sind.
Den gibt es hier für 2,69€ (aktuell).

Sonst kostet der 5€.

Über die Qualität konnte ich mich bisher nicht beklagen.

Vllt bestelle ich mir mal den Chinastahl um zu vergleichen. Der kostet ja fast nichts. :-D


----------



## jranseier (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



man1ac schrieb:


> Ich suche Einzelhaken für Wobbler....also Haken mit einer 90° gedrehten Öse (also sodass der Haken *nicht* Quer zum Hakenbogen steht)



Ich habe bisher nur diese gefunden:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Hook-High-Carbon-Steel-Streams-Bait-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Hooks-Barbless-Single-Hooks-For-Fishing/32676178846.html

ranseier


----------



## man1ac (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey!

Vielen herzlichen Dank (aus Olching ) Da ists ja nicht weit 

Grüße


PS: Wo angelst du so?


----------



## mittellandchannel (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute angekommen.


----------



## ronram (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute erhalten:






Gefallen mir.
Für je 1,79€ wirklich top!


----------



## man1ac (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kannst du was zu den Widegap sagen? Suche da auch noch ein schönes Sortiment!


----------



## mittellandchannel (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also es sind diese Widegaps hier https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pc-Offset-Hook-Fishing-Hook-4-95-1-65cm-size-2-0-1-0-Crank-Worm/32461599543.html

. Meine sind schwarz eloxiert wie die Schonhaken von neulich, nicht zu dünn und verbiegen kann ich sie nicht. 

Finde die top! Mal gucken, ob sie rosten.. (ist ehh erstmal Schonzeit, testen dauert also noch!)
Bin aber zufrieden und jetzt habe ich erstmal ein paar.


----------



## lolfisch (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir sind heute diese Gummis angekommen
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free...sc&btsid=505f7c82-f013-43a3-af0e-6275a07f57ab
Noeby
7cm
Geruch ist nicht der typische Gummigestank, aber schwer zu definieren.
Sind auch in irgendwas eingelegt.
Mir gefallen sie sehr gut!


----------



## man1ac (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Also es sind diese Widegaps hier https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pc-Offset-Hook-Fishing-Hook-4-95-1-65cm-size-2-0-1-0-Crank-Worm/32461599543.html
> 
> . Meine sind schwarz eloxiert wie die Schonhaken von neulich, nicht zu dünn und verbiegen kann ich sie nicht.
> 
> ...


Meinst du für 3-4" Köder sind die genau das richtige? Kann die Größe schwer einschätzen...


----------



## Fr33 (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Creatues sind echt klasse.... hab ähnliche geordert, aber die sind noch unterwegs. Aber für den Kurs--- klasse!


----------



## Ezperte (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Ich habe bei Wlure folgendes bestellt...


https://www.wlure.com/products/fishi...nt=16466346182

Farben 46,40,5

https://www.wlure.com/products/fishi...nt=16464894470

Farben 1,7

https://www.wlure.com/products/fishi...nt=16797714054

Farbe 366

https://www.wlure.com/products/fishi...nt=16465573894

Farben 28,36,48

https://www.wlure.com/collections/cr...nt=16512896134

Farbe 388


Kann mir noch jemand ne Alternative zu Aliexpress empfehlen wo man mit PayPal bezahlen kann?

Gruß


----------



## el.Lucio (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Banggood.com und gearbest.com haben zwar nicht so viel Auswahl aber PayPal geht #h


----------



## Kami One (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kam endlich Paket mit den Crankbaits in 32, 35 und 42 mm an. Aber Bilder sagen in dem Fall mehr als Worte. Wie gewohnt sind die Trulinoya / Bearking Teile echt super. Verarbeitung sieht gut aus,  Haken sind scharf. Muß nur noch das blöde Eis verschwinden.


----------



## Garstling (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich Paket mit den Crankbaits in 32, 35 und 42 mm an. Aber Bilder sagen in dem Fall mehr als Worte. Wie gewohnt sind die Trulinoya / Bearking Teile echt super. Verarbeitung sieht gut aus,  Haken sind scharf. Muß nur noch das blöde Eis verschwinden.


Hast du eventuell die links dazu? Die sehen absolut genial aus [emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## menealphion (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Heute angekommen.



Hast du einen Link für mich für die Chebus ??


----------



## Ezperte (3. Februar 2017)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Banggood.com und gearbest.com haben zwar nicht so viel Auswahl aber PayPal geht #h



Dankeschön!
Leide habe ich da noch nichts von Bearking oder Trulinoya gefunden,aber ich gucke nochmal

Gruß


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Heute kam endlich Paket mit den Crankbaits in 32, 35 und 42 mm an. Aber Bilder sagen in dem Fall mehr als Worte. Wie gewohnt sind die Trulinoya / Bearking Teile echt super. Verarbeitung sieht gut aus,  Haken sind scharf. Muß nur noch das blöde Eis verschwinden.




 Die sehen nicht schlecht aus und laufen auch ganz o. k.
  Aber nicht so perfekt wie ein kleiner Marken Crank wie der Chubby z.b. 
 Sind irgendwie bisschen Träger. 
 Ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll.  Sind halt irgendwie nicht so zackig. 
 Muss man im Wasser beobachten dann sieht man wie sie laufen. 

 Dieser andere der dünnere längere ( der 6te von Links) läuft gar nicht bei mir. 
 Den kann man nur Twitchen. 

 Ob jetzt alles so sind oder nur meine, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



menealphion schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link für mich für die Chebus ??



Die Chebus müssten die hier sein. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/BVrARFv2


Guck ma den Link in meiner Signatur. 
Hab auch einige Chebus und anderes zu Verkaufen. 
Wenn Interesse Besteht.


----------



## el.Lucio (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> Leide habe ich da noch nichts von Bearking oder Trulinoya gefunden,aber ich gucke nochmal
> 
> Gruß



Die von proberos (glaube die heissen so) sind auch ganz gut. Solide verarbeitet und laufen gut. Hab mir letztens die zalt Nachbauten geholt.
Kann nicht meckern #6


----------



## man1ac (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich möchte mit meiner Dame Anfang März das erste mal Forelle probieren - damit Sie nicht direkt meine 10€ JDM Wobbler verballert, gibts da was von Alie was man empfehlen kann?


----------



## mittellandchannel (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



menealphion schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link für mich für die Chebus ??





Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Die Chebus müssten die hier sein.
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/BVrARFv2
> 
> ...



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-10g-Texas-Fishing-Group-Soft-Baits-Accessories-Lead-Sinker-Bullet-Pesca-Tools-Tackle-Lure-Combination/32636031809.html


----------



## Darket (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute sind (Sehr fix) Meine Keitech Mad Wag Klone von Noeby gekommen. Sehen exakt so aus, Gummimischung ist auch sehr ähnlich. Sind auch aktualisiert, allerdings kann ich das nicht definieren. Ist jedenfalls nicht das Keitech-Tintenfischaroma. Vorteil ist, dass es die halt auch in diversen Größen gibt, die Originale hab ich bis jetzt immer nur in sehr groß gesehen. Die jetzt sind gut nachträglich.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde solche chebus besser wo der Draht bisschen gebogen ist und nicht durch die Mittelachse läuft sondern versetzt. 
Die laufen stabiler. 

Bei einigen Modellen wo der Draht nicht geboren ist und genau durch die Mitte gezogen wurde, kann es passieren dass die Köder nachher auf der Seite laufen je nachdem wie das Blei Lust hat. 

Der auf dem Foto ist perfekt. 






Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Kami One (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Garstling schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell die links dazu? Die sehen absolut genial aus [emoji28]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Hab die alle aus einem Shop (Garberiel Outdoor). Für die neun Teile waren das bei mir ca. 22 €, also 2 bis 2,50 das Stück. Mittlerweile sind die deutlich teurer in dem Shop. Die Preise schwanken auf Ali teilweise enorm ....ist wie beim Aktienhandel. |supergri

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Fishing-house-DW29-Bear-King-42mm2-8-grams-Mini-Mino-road-bait-bait-bait-deep-0/2204108_32704733020.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544&spm=2114.12010608.0.0.bHTELn
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-house-DW40-Bear-King-Mini-little-fat-32mm2-7g-rock-road-bait-bait-bait-bait/32705368912.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.8026Pe
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-house-DW24-Bear-King-35mm3-5-grams-Mini-little-fat-man-road-bait-bait-deep/32704701859.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.8026Pe
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-house-DW39-Bear-King-Mini-little-fat-35mm3-8g-rock-road-sub-bait-deep-1/32704645124.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.8026Pe

Andere Shops bieten die auch an. Am einfachsten findest du die besten Preise für die Teile wenn du nach crank dw24 oder 29 oder 39 oder 40 suchst (siehe Bezeichnung auf der Rückseite der Verpackungen). Gibt auch noch andere Modelle (Minnows, Stickbaits, Popper, ...) die gut zu finden sind mit "köder dw10" bis "köder dw50"


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Preise schwanken echt doll manchmal. 
Erst z.b 2,50€ dann schon 4,50€. 
Aber meistens ist nach einpaar Tagen der Preis wieder gesunken. 
Ist bei vielen Sachen bei ali so, nicht nur bei Angelkram. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Ezperte (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Ich habe gesehen das hier einige Wobbler von Madbite bestellt haben.Die sollen ja gut sein.
Weiß jemand wo man die eventuell noch bestellen kann? Ein Shop mit PayPal wäre natürlich schön 

Gruß


----------



## Ezperte (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Ich habe eben einfach mal folgendes bestellt: 

http://www.banggood.com/de/6-PCs-17_2g-14_5cm-Fishing-Lure-Hard-Lure-Bait-with-Hooks-p-988783.html

Ich bin gespannt wie sie sind.

Gruß


----------



## arcidosso (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hej Ezperte,

die Proberos habe ich schon in meinem Besitz und auch schon den Test gemacht. 
Grundsätzlich sehen sie wertig aus, aber...
beim Schleppen ab ca. 4km/h kommen sie zur Oberfläche. Das galt für die gesamte Serie.
Beim Werfen wird es anders sein, denn sie gehen sofort auf Tiefe und entwickeln starken Druck. 
Fangergebnisse :Leider noch Null, das heißt aber nichts. Da könnte ich auch europäische sog. Spitzenprodukte dabei legen.


----------



## Ezperte (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi arcidosso,

Hm,dann werde ich zum Schleppen andere verwenden müssen...
Kannst du sonst noch etwas zu sagen? Lassen sie sich weit werfen? Wie sieht es mit dem Verhalten unter Wasser aus?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Darket (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, Ich gab jetzt testweise auch mal was "größeres" geordert und diese Rolle ist es geworden:
http://s.aliexpress.com/AnqeAfmq 
Bin echt gespannt, erwarte erstmal nicht viel, aber man wird ja teilweise echt positiv überrascht. Werde berichten, wenn sie kommt.


----------



## Allroundar (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo
Möchte mir auch was bei aliexpress bestellen nur gebe ich nicht gerne Bankdaten raus 
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit prepaid kreditkarten wie mycardgo fällt dort eine jahresgebühr an 
Für Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## arcidosso (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Hi arcidosso,
> 
> Hm,dann werde ich zum Schleppen andere verwenden müssen...
> Kannst du sonst noch etwas zu sagen? Lassen sie sich weit werfen? Wie sieht es mit dem Verhalten unter Wasser aus?
> ...



Hej,

zum Werfen absolut aufgrund der Eigenschwere zu werfen. 
Unterwasserverhalten ? Beim Motorschleppen waagerechte Ausschläge von insgesamt einen Meter nach links und rechts.
Also ruhig ist etwas anderes. 
Dennoch, ich war eindeutig zu schnell. Beim Werfen ist das Teil schon effektiver einzusetzen. Klappt schon.


----------



## arcidosso (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> zum Werfen absolut aufgrund der Eigenschwere zu werfen.
> Unterwasserverhalten ? Beim Motorschleppen waagerechte Ausschläge von insgesamt einen Meter nach links und rechts.
> ...



soll heißen: ... Eigenschwere zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Sicmatron (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mycardtogo hatte ich auch am Anfang 10€ Jahresgebühr wenn man upgraded, was sich empfiehlt, da du sonst richtig beim aufladen zahlst.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kennt jemand diese Schnur?

http://s.aliexpress.com/Q7jURvai

Hab ich mir vor drei Wochen in 0,2 zum Ultraleicht angeln bestellt. 
Aber noch Nix da. 

Laut einen Russen bei YouTube soll sie sehr gut sein und anderen Rus. Foren. 
Mal sehen wie die wirklich ist.
Ich hoffe die taugt was und die Qualität noch die selbe ist. 

Oft scheint es so das die Qualität bei schnüren deutlich nachlässt. 
Am Anfang locken Sie die Leute in dem sie ein gutes Produkt herstellen. 
Wenn sie dann sehen die Schnur wird gut verkauft fahren Sie die Qualität wieder runter. 

Sowas lese ich immer wieder in Ost europäischen Foren. 
Das Schnüre nach einigen Monaten oft nicht die selben sind und deutlich weniger Tragkraft haben. 
Ob es aber wirklich immer so ist???

Naja. 
Endlich arbeiten die Chinesen ab morgen wieder richtig die Feiertage sind endlich vorbei. [emoji16]


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Ezperte (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi arcidossa,
Dann sind die Dinger ja halbwegs zu gebrauchen.

Gruß


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese billig Wobbler haben meinen Hechten das letzte Jahr ab Mai so richtig geschmeckt. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/iMziAJBN

Damals waren sie noch 2 Euro billiger als jetzt und der hintere Haken war noch ohne Federn. 

Die laufen sehr stabil aber eher ruhiger beim links Rechtslauf. 
Nicht so wie andere in dieser Form und Größe die haben meist eine größere Frequenz. 

Aber anscheinend genau das hat den Hechten so gefallen. 

An meinen Gewässern sind sehr viele Hänger jedenfalls da wo die meisten Fische stehen. 
Dann tut es auch nicht weh wenn man so einen Wobbler verliert. 

Die Haken sind auch scharf genug. 
Nicht super scharf aber aber scharf genug um die barsche und Hechte zu Haken. 

Ich kann sie auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen besonders für hängerträchtige stellen. 
Sie sind dicht ziehen kein Wasser und fangen. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Slick (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute meine Schnur bekommen(konnte stornieren und  in weiß bestellen).

Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Auf die KK wart ich noch.








Gleich mal paar 1000m bestellt.


----------



## Ezperte (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Schnur ist von Seaknight richtig?



Gruß


----------



## man1ac (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute ist bei mir auch das erste gekommen. Am 23.01 bestellt!
Macht alles nen Super guten Eindruck -stinken nicht sonderlich und sind genauso fest/weich wie alles was ich hier gekauft hab!


----------



## Slick (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1000M-SeaKnight-Brand-Tri-Poseidon-Series-Quality-Japan-Wire-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-Braided-Line-8/32309745736.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.269.WQ8Z2R


----------



## Ezperte (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

Jut,Danke!

Gruß


----------



## magut (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand Spöket Kopien gefunden (oder andere Weitwurfgeräte) aber keine Oberflächen Köder.??
LG
Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Frage. Wie können diese Produkte importiert werden?
Fällt das nicht unter Produkt Piraterie?
Sind die teile nicht geschützt vom dpma?
Ist nur eine frage die mich interessiert.


----------



## mittellandchannel (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich denke wir kaufen halt vom Händler.

Glaube der Warenwert ist so gering, und deshalb fällt das einfach nicht auf...

Vielleicht sitzen beim zoll auch keine Angler?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Hat jemand Spöket Kopien gefunden (oder andere Weitwurfgeräte) aber keine Oberflächen Köder.??
> LG
> Mario





Ist zwar kein spöket aber auch gut zu werfen. 
Hab damit Rapfen auf Entfernung hefangen. 

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/JjuMRJ7v

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/qIne2AfQ

Besonders der im letzten Link in Blau silber. 

Wackeln beim normalen einholen Von links nacht rechts. 
Sinken relativ Schnell. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Besonders die Makrelen Farben sind der Hammer.


----------



## magut (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein spöket aber auch gut zu werfen.
> Hab damit Rapfen auf Entfernung hefangen.
> 
> Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
> ...


Herzlichen Dank, werde ich mal ordern:m
LG
Mario


----------



## magut (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Besonders die Makrelen Farben sind der Hammer.



Täusche ich mich oder sind die schwimmend?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Frage. Wie können diese Produkte importiert werden?
> Fällt das nicht unter Produkt Piraterie?
> Sind die teile nicht geschützt vom dpma?
> Ist nur eine frage die mich interessiert.



Produkt Piraterie liegt halt vor, wenn ein Produkt als Fälschung 1:1 vertreiben wird.
Sieht man ja oft genug bei Klamotten, oder auch bei Stiften.

Inwiefern da ein Schutz besteht kann dir eigentlich nur der Hersteller sagen, denn der wird auch gegen entsprechende Piraterie dann vorgehen.
Könnte bei Ködern sicherlich etwas schwieriger werden, sofern da nicht Markennamen draufprangern (zb Mepps).
Bei Gummiködern stell ich mir das ungemein schwierig vor.
Klar, die Form wirds oftmals identisch geben, Farbe sicherlich auch, aber bei der Gummimischung wirds wohl Unterschiede geben.
Und ob man dann noch von Plagiat reden kann wird wohl sicher der Einzelfall entscheiden.
Schließlich werden auch oftmals nahezu identische Köder unter anderen Namen vertrieben (Lizensierungsproduktion).
Das können wir als Konsumenten aber sicherlich nicht dingfest machen, da brauchs sicher ein paar Experten mit Laboreinrichtung etc.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder sind die schwimmend?



Willst du sinkend haben. Type einfach

Pencil lure sinkend

Kannst von paar gram bis 60 gram kaufen


----------



## Urban_Stepper (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sehen ja toll lackiert aus. 
Ab etwa 3 Euro pro stk.  bekommt man bei den Chinesen ja schon recht schöne Wobbels. 

Ist das etwa der neue Trend bei den Anglern?
Erst Japan jetzt China tackle?



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## magut (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Willst du sinkend haben. Type einfach
> 
> Pencil lure sinkend
> 
> Kannst von paar gram bis 60 gram kaufen



Super danke!!!!! 
LG 
Mario


----------



## Ezperte (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Kann mir noch jemand Gummifische empfehlen die man bei Banggood bestellen kann?

Gruß


----------



## Urban_Stepper (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kennt ihr Fanatik Gummiköder?
Gibts in verschiedenen Farben und Formen. 
Im Gummi ist ein Bestimmter Flavour eingearbeitet. 
Gibts zum guten Preis, zwar nicht so billig wie oft in China, aber trotzdem Super für ein Europäisches Produkt. 

Wenn Interesse besteht, schaut in meine Signatur. 



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Weiss doch mit super lakierten Koeder fange man erst den Angler dann den Fisch!

Gibt ne Grundregel.  Falls  die Raueber Fische fressen dann fangen gruen,blaue und silberfarbende Koeder.

fressen Sie Wuermer, Muscheln,Krebse und Kleingetier dann fangen braune,rote, Orange, goldene oder dunkle Koeder.


schockfarben gehen allerdings auch. Dann bekommst die Selbstmoerder die sich nicht entscheiden koennen;+


----------



## mittellandchannel (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Fanatik Gummiköder?
> Gibts in verschiedenen Farben und Formen.
> Im Gummi ist ein Bestimmter Flavour eingearbeitet.
> Gibts zum guten Preis, zwar nicht so billig wie oft in China, aber trotzdem Super für ein Europäisches Produkt.
> ...



machst du hier Werbung für deine Gummis?


----------



## jaunty_irl (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na klar tut er das, wie auch schon vor ein paar tagen in anderen foren.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> machst du hier Werbung für deine Gummis?





Nein. 
Nur ne Info für Interessierte. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Mainhatten (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich habe jetzt 6 Pakete bekommen, aber 3 davon falsch. Entweder falsche Farbe oder andere Größe.
 Wie geht man damit jetzt richtig um?
 Hab die Händler schon angeschrieben und die wollen Ersatz liefern, aber das sehe ich ja nirgends.
 Welche Fristen sind einzuhalten? Nachlieferung dauert ja auch wieder 3-4 Wochen.
 Danke


----------



## Urban_Stepper (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Weiss doch mit super lakierten Koeder fange man erst den Angler dann den Fisch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja so ist es ja leider. 
Erst müssen die Köder dem Angler gefallen. 
Vom kurzen begutachten weiß er,  Köder fängt oder nicht ohne ihn auszuwerfen [emoji1][emoji23]

Hechte brauchen sowieso nicht viel, die stürzen sich teilweise auf alles was sich bewegt oder auch nicht. 

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt die Videos mit der Möhre, Kamera, Kinder Überraschungsei etc.

Die haben keine Ähnlichkeiten mit fressbarem aber der Hecht beisst trotzdem drauf. 





Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kam die erste Meiner Bestellungen. Ich habe Drillinge in zwei Größen bestellt.

Ich bin von der Qualität nicht überwältigt aber überzeugt. Es waren jeweils 20 Stück in einer Packung und jeweils einer war kaputt. (bei dem Preis kann man das verkraften) Die Haken sind soweit scharf und verbiegen kann ich sie auch nicht. Man muss aber auch an dieser Stelle dazu sagen, dass sie nicht alle so gleichmäßig und perfekt geformt sind wie z.B. Gamakatsus, mit denen ich sie verglichen habe. Auf Rosteigenschaften habe ich sie allerdings noch nicht getestet. Die 8er Haken sind etwas kleiner als die Gamakatsu 8er aber das ist wirklich nur minimal. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20Pcs-8-10-12-High-Carbon-Steel-Fishing-Hook-Fishhooks-Durable-Pesca-Jig-Treble-Hooks-with/32711720851.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.7qBSqP












Beste Grüße


----------



## ayron (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Mainhatten schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe jetzt 6 Pakete bekommen, aber 3 davon falsch. Entweder falsche Farbe oder andere Größe.
> Wie geht man damit jetzt richtig um?
> Hab die Händler schon angeschrieben und die wollen Ersatz liefern, aber das sehe ich ja nirgends.
> ...



Du kannst eine Anfrage stellen, dass die "Protection" verlängert wird.
Einfacher wäre es gewesen einen Disput zu eröffnen, das Geld zu erstattet zu bekommen und ggf. neu zu bestellen.


----------



## RedWolf (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit den Tungsten Gewichten?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/high-purity-97-Wolfram-Cheburashka-Fishing-Sinkers-tungsten-weight-Cheburashka-plain-color/32635563406.html


----------



## O_Weser (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo RedWolf!

Welche Gewichte benötigst Du denn genau.. Falls Du ab 5gr suchen solltest, schau doch mal hier nach. 
Die kleineren Gewichte (ab 1gr) hat er leider im Moment nicht vorrätig, aber manchmal muss man für günstige Preise gar nicht in die (asiatische) Ferne schweifen... 

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## RedWolf (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke dir für den Tipp


----------



## man1ac (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So langsam trudelt alles aus den Bestellungen vom 20.01 ein ...


----------



## Klaus-a. (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wollte mal fragen wie lange ihr auf eure Bestellung warten müsst?


----------



## Mainhatten (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Im Schnitt bisher so 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## ronram (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

3 - 4 Wochen ist auch bei mir die durchschnittliche Wartezeit. 
Hatte aber auch schon sehr zügige Lieferungen.


----------



## GetHooked (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



man1ac schrieb:


> So langsam trudelt alles aus den Bestellungen vom 20.01 ein ...



Sehr cool


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab ein bischen Barsch Spielzeug bekommen.... Pin Tails mit Hollow Folie.

LINK:https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Soft-Lure-6pcs-lot-2-1g-9cm-Fishing-Shad-Worm-Bait-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-Fly/32729248970.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.S5vcrJ

(Aktuell aber zu teuer.... hatte unter 1,90 Pro 5 Stk bezahlt)











Ich muss zugeben.... fallen halt schon bisi klein aus. Aber am DS Rig werden die schon einen Abnehmer finden.


----------



## ronram (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oh die sehen gut aus. 
Den Link werde ich mal im Auge behalten.
Danke


----------



## Slick (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe diese Woche die Kastking in 20 und 12 lbs bekommen und konnte die 20 lbs KK mit der SK 20lbs vergleichen.

Die Seaknight ist wesentlich dünner und nicht so steif  wie die KK.

Die SK gefällt mir besser. 

Fischen kann man aber beide.#6#6#6#6

Die 12lbs KK gefällt mir am besten von Kastking.


----------



## mittellandchannel (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schere 

AliE € 5,13
Camo € 6,99


----------



## Slick (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

+ Versandkosten


----------



## Fr33 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Suche immernoch 1x7 Stahl in brüniert beim Ali.... normalen hab ich schon gefunden. Aber sowas wie PikeWire usw. leider nicht. Nehm das Zeug gerne für Stinger etc.... und da kann ich das funkelnde Material nicht gebrauchen....


----------



## Slick (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Suche immernoch 1x7 Stahl in brüniert beim Ali.... normalen hab ich schon gefunden. Aber sowas wie PikeWire usw. leider nicht. Nehm das Zeug gerne für Stinger etc.... und da kann ich das funkelnde Material nicht gebrauchen....




kannst mal denn hier anfragen.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/10pcs-barrel-colorful-10m-1-7-Strands-Stainless-Steel-Wire-Fishing-Wire-Trace-Leader-Coating-Jigging/1184806_32748621477.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.OvA6In

oder
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10M...id=ac037310-f2c0-437e-b6ac-4b56be99b018&tpp=1


----------



## jkc (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Suche immernoch 1x7 Stahl in brüniert beim Ali......



Hi, braucht man auch nicht unbeding in China bestellen, gerade die größeren Stärken zu denen ich beim Stingebau raten würde sind hier spottbillig:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/371559245884?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Nur ein Auge auf die Portoberechnung haben, wenn man mehrere Rollen bestellt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo JK,

 okey bei dem Preis lohnt sich keine Bestellung in CN....hab bisher nur das PikeWire für Stinger und eben auch für normale Stahlvorfächer verwendet.


----------



## Cynastorix (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,
hier scheint sich jemand nichtmal die Mühe gemacht zu haben die Markenzeichen in der Form zu ändern. 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html

Ich mag schon die "originalen" nicht aber vielleicht ist es ja was für einen von euch.


----------



## mittellandchannel (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die kamen hier schon paar mal vor


----------



## Der_rheinangler (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cynastorix schrieb:


> Moin,
> hier scheint sich jemand nichtmal die Mühe gemacht zu haben die Markenzeichen in der Form zu ändern.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html
> ...


DIe gibt es in größer sogar in den original Farben. Aber leider 15cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Soft-bait-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-3pcs-lot-handmade-soft-fishing-lure-T-Tail/32777461139.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.277.aq1T4o

Ich habe mir jetzt mal  die hier geordert:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-selling-Trulinoya-DW32-60mm-16g-Crankbaits-lure-long-tongue-design-water-depth-3-2m-hard/32621151755.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.0hF2zz


----------



## captn-ahab (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-selling-Trulinoya-DW32-60mm-16g-Crankbaits-lure-long-tongue-design-water-depth-3-2m-hard/32621151755.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.0hF2zz




https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Retail-Only-for-promotion-no-benifit-fishing-lure-2015-new-crank-65mm-16g-dive-10-12ft/718203_32278287196.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544

Hab ich auch, hab die am 11.11. für 2€ geordert


----------



## man1ac (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und da sind auch schon die nächsten


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schönes Barschfutter


----------



## mittellandchannel (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

auf die warte ich auch


----------



## ronram (13. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und ich bestelle mir die jetzt. #h


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Woche die Kastking in 20 und 12 lbs bekommen und konnte die 20 lbs KK mit der SK 20lbs vergleichen.
> 
> Die Seaknight ist wesentlich dünner und nicht so steif  wie die KK.
> 
> ...


Hey!

Hast du die Schnur von SK mal getestet? Mich würde interessieren ob sie die Farbe hält oder genau so ausbleicht wie die anderen Schnüre.


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Farbe bleicht sehr schnell aus.


----------



## man1ac (14. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat hier schon jemand die Kastking Mega 8? Hab die beiden kleinsten Durchmesser im Zulauf...


----------



## Ezperte (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



man1ac schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand die Kastking Mega 8? Hab die beiden kleinsten Durchmesser im Zulauf...



Hi,
Würde mich auch interessieren!
Sieht sehr interessant aus, es würde mich auch sehr interessieren wie lange die Farbe hält.

Gruß


----------



## man1ac (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Weiter gehts


----------



## mittellandchannel (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

cool.


----------



## Ezperte (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Habe mir eben die nächste Fuhre bestellt.
Sind Wobbler und Spinnerbaits dabei.

Gruß


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Februar 2017)

Endlich ist diese Schnur gekommen. 
Macht einen guten Eindruck. 
Sehr dünn und glatt. 
Vielleicht nicht so glatt wie Markenschnüre, das weiß ich nicht, da ich solche Schnüre noch nicht gekauft habe, wie Sunline Small Game oder so. 

Hält auch soweit was die Angaben versprechen. 
Mal sehen wie sie sich beim Angeln macht. 

Ist auf jeden Fall nicht so rau und zu laut in den Ringen wie die anderen dünnen Schnüre von Ali die ich getestet habe. 

Kleiner Zugtest mit Waage. 
Angegeben ist sie mit 1,8 kg

Hab es nur mit kurzen 40cm stücken Schnur gemacht. 
Mit Schlaufenknoten an jeder seite riss sie bei 1,5-1,6kg

Mit Knotenlosverbinder deutlich mehr. 
2,5-2,6 kg



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat vielleicht einer von euch die Sunline Small Game in 0.2 - 0.3 PE?

Wenn ja würde ich mich freuen wenn mir jemand einen halben Meter schicken könnte, zum Vergleich mit anderen Schnüren. 

Mich Interessiert der Vergleich zu deutlich teureren Schnüren.   

Für die Kosten komme ich natürlich auf. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## man1ac (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

12 Tage, Respekt!
10 und 15lb bekommen...Macht nen super Eindruck. 
Fühlt sich minimal rauher und steifer als die Sunline 8 an...


----------



## Fr33 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hmm wenn ich mir meine JBraid in Grün anschaue erkenne ich keinen Unterschied zu der KK.....

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der ganze Kram nicht aus 2-3 Standorten in CN kommt...


----------



## ronram (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der gummierte Kescher kam heute an:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-90cm-160cm-210cm-Fishing-Net-Retractable-Telescoping-Landing-Net-Aluminum-Alloy-Pole-Foldable-Brail-Folding/32673101753.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.wRiTiL

nach erster Begutachtung kann ich den sehr empfehlen. Wirkt stabil. Einen Wobbler gab es noch gratis dazu

Habe mittlere Variante für etwa 21€ gewählt.
Vergleichbare Modelle kosten bei uns etwa 30-40€ Plus eventuelle Versandkosten.


Diese Flugschnur zum Fliegenfischen habe ich in WF6F gewählt. Kam auch die Tager an:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-4-colors-available-300m-30LB-Extreme-High-Power-Braided-PE-Fishing-Line-fishing-tackle/753411050.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.wRiTiL

Habe sie noch nicht getestet. nach dem Ersten Eindruck schein sie mir recht dünn zu sein. Eher wie eine Sinkschnur. Ob sie was taugt wird man   sehen.

von diesen Crankbaits habe ich mir auch 2 geordert, sind aber noch nciht angekommen:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-Suspending-Deep-Diving-Crankbait-Fishing-Lures-8-2g-50mm-Lifelike-Wobblers-With-8-Owner-Hooks/32792003060.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.wRiTiL
für etwas über 2€ sehen die echt super aus. Allblue ist ja auch eine eher wertige Marke. Angeblich sogar mit Owner Haken, wobei ich das jetzt mal nicht glaube! Irgednwo steht auch es wären suspender...


----------



## Ezperte (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Heute sind meine Lieferungen angekommen.
Die kleinen Cranks sind alle von Wlure und die großen von Proberos.
Alle machen einen guten Eindruck, Schade ist nur das manche Proberos einen Lackschaden haben. Aber auch das wird die Fische nicht verjagen.

Gruß


----------



## RedWolf (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Servus zusammen,

Diese kamen gestern bei mir an:
http://s.aliexpress.com/6FreiANF

Leider habe ich auch ein paar Blasen im Lack, aber für knapp 15€ kann ich mich da echt nicht beschweren. Werde Sie heute zum Baitcasterwerfen benutzen (zumindest den unsauber verarbeitetsten).

Greetz
RedWolf

P.S.: Bilder folgen, vom Handy gerade nicht möglich.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Diese kamen gestern bei mir an:
> http://s.aliexpress.com/6FreiANF
> ...



Die habe ich auch! Aber noch nicht gefischt


----------



## Klaus-a. (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So habe mir jetzt auch mal unglaublich einen...ja einen Wobbler für 1,49€ und noch ohne Versandkosten bestellt.Bin jetzt mal neugierig wie lange der unterwegs ist und die Qualität sein soll.Melde mich dann nach Erhalt zurück.


----------



## Ezperte (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Spinnerbaits gemacht?
https://www.wlure.com/products/fishing-lures-spinnerbaits-sp101?variant=16782190470

Gruß


----------



## Urban_Stepper (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie sind die Haken an den Jerks?


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Wie sind die Haken an den Jerks?
> 
> 
> Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.



Eher Mittelmäßig. Hatte schon schlechtere aber es sind auch keine Owner Drillinge. Würde sagen Balzer Qualität


----------



## OSSSSE (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat eigentlich schon einmal jemand einen Nachbau des MagSquad von illex gefunden? Der würde mich tierisch interessieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die LK Köder sehen super sauber aus!

Die Perlen sind 5 mm Gummiperlen. Angenehme Härte.


----------



## Aalbubi (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie teuer war eine Packung der LK? Es gibt ja auch bei der Angel Domäne solche Köder für 2,99 Euro a 4 Stk.


----------



## ronram (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die gibt's je nach Verkäufer für 1,99 Dollar.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/JOHNCOO-3pcs-14-5cm-13g-Soft-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Lure-Handmade-T-Tail-Lure-Fly-Fishing/32781719996.html


----------



## ronram (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine 1,99 bezogen sich auf die 10cm und die 12,5cm Köder. Will ja keine falschen Behauptungen in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Darket (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab jetzt mal bei einer Rolle zugeschlagen. Kam heute nach noch nochmal zwei Wochen an und ich bin echt angetan. Ist eine Tsurinoya Nano in 2000er Größe.

http://s.aliexpress.com/AnqeAfmq 

Neben dem Umstand, dass ich dieses mattschwarz ohne Schnickschnack echt richtig schick finde, läuft sie aus der Verpackung erstmal echt gut, ist äußerlich sauber verarbeitet und hat eine sehr fein justierbare Bremse. Preis knapp über 27 Euro (Hatte Glück, dass die nicht beim Zoll hängen geblieben ist, nicht so sehr wegen der Kohle, sondern weil ich dann da hätte hinmüssen und das ist eine halbe Weltreise).Die kommt an meine UL-Rute, Ich kann diese ganz Zwergenhaften Röllchen nicht leiden, und für meine Ansprüche sind Gewicht (239g, 9 mehr als angegeben) und Größe an der 7g Rute echt voll OK.


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ist dein UL-Rute auch aus China?


----------



## Darket (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Produziert wahrscheinlich schon, aber hier gekauft. A-Tec Crazee Bass, also schon ein paar Preisklasse mehr.


----------



## Cynastorix (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Diese kamen gestern bei mir an:
> http://s.aliexpress.com/6FreiANF
> ...



Moin, die habe ich auch Anfang letzten Jahres gekauft. Die Laufen super und fangen auch. Leider ist der Lack echt nicht das wahre. Mein Lieblingsdekor ist nach einer Saison schon größflächig lackfrei. Die Grundierung hält aber sehr gut, die ist noch kompplett vorhanden.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hat schonmal einer die LK nachbauten in 10cm in natürlichem Dekor gefunden?


----------



## OSSSSE (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Um noch einmal auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen. Hat schon einer einen köder bei den Chinesen entdeckt der dem MagSquad nahe kommt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedWolf (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mich würd auch mal was interessieren  

Ich bin auf der Suche nach UL Wobblern in Art von:
Salmo Minnow 5cm F
Rapala Ultra Light Minnow 4cm
Ugly Duckling 5cm
Rapala X-Rap 4cm
Rapala X-Rap 8cm
Sakura Ciscus Minnow 65 SP
Illex Squirrel 67
Lucky Craft Pointer 48SP & 48DD

Hat da schon jemand was qualitativ hochwertiges und preiswertes gefunden?

Greetz
RedWolf


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-Catch-200pcs-Black-Round-Copper-Fishing-Tube-Fishing-Wire-Pipe-Crimp-Sleeves-Connector-Fishing-Line/32761261443.html

ich denke die sind in Ordnung. Oder kann man da was falsch machen^^ ?


----------



## jkc (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, ich bin was Klemmhülsen an geht recht schmerzfrei. Wichtig sind zwei Sachen finde ich: Ausreichende Länge (am besten etwas länger als die Klemmhülsenzange breit) und keine scharfen Kanten. Wenn die so kommen wie auf den Bildern hätte ich keine Probleme damit.

Grüße JK


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ob die Kanten scharf sind, gucke ich nochmal. 
Ich vergleiche die mal mit denen von Jenzi!


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Mich würd auch mal was interessieren
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach UL Wobblern in Art von:
> Salmo Minnow 5cm F
> ...




Hi,
hab heute meine erste Lieferung bekommen.
2 Wobbler 2g ca.3,5-4cm.
Die Drillinge sind scharf und die Verarbeitung scheint auch gute Qualität zu sein.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/152311747878...49&var=451518973735&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Mal schaun ob sie fangen

Hier mal ein Foto:


----------



## jkc (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Baugleiche hat´s doch schon zig mal hier gegeben?


----------



## ronram (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der erste Eindruck:
Gut

Tragkraft an der Zugwaage mit Knoten:
4-5Kg

Über dem Feuerzeug gab es keine große Flamme, sondern nur ein Zusammenschmelzen der Schnur.
Ist halt kein 100% FC, sondern nur ummantelt. Aber das wusste ich ja.

Ich denke, dass es als Vorfachmaterial durchaus zu gebrauchen sein wird.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Über dem Feuerzeug gab es keine große Flamme, sondern nur ein Zusammenschmelzen der Schnur]



Gerade das zeugt eigentlich dafür, das es 100 %(oder zumindest höherwertiges) Fluocarbon ist.


----------



## ronram (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Gerade das zeugt eigentlich dafür, das es 100 %(oder zumindest höherwertiges) Fluocarbon ist.



Achso, das wusste ich nämlich nicht genau, bzw. war mir nicht wirklich sicher.
Mein "deutsches" FC habe ich nie über eine Flamme gehalten.
Ja, dann bin ich wohl zufrieden mit der Lieferung.
#h

Das Zusammenschmelzen ging allerdings recht flott. 
Dass die Chinesen 100% FC als coated verkaufen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...aber, dass die Ummantelung gut  ist und ein Verbrennen mit Flamme verhindert...warum eigentlich nicht.
:m


----------



## angler1996 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Achso, das wusste ich nämlich nicht genau, bzw. war mir nicht wirklich sicher.
> Mein "deutsches" FC habe ich nie über eine Flamme gehalten.
> Ja, dann bin ich wohl zufrieden mit der Lieferung.
> #h
> ...



 Jep, schränkt die Anzahl der Fischverluste durch verbrannte Vorfächer ein:m


----------



## Slick (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

kam bei mir auch heute an.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich mir meine JBraid in Grün anschaue erkenne ich keinen Unterschied zu der KK.....
> 
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der ganze Kram nicht aus 2-3 Standorten in CN kommt...


Hey,

welche KK hast du denn? Die Daiwa JBraid sollte doch wesentlich dünner sein bei gleicher Tragkraft oder nicht? Zumindest laut Herstellerangaben.
Ich finde die KK Schnüre grundsätzlich gut aber ziemlich dick... Das stört mich etwas


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat vielleicht jemand schon bei AE einen relativ guten Gummifisch für den Hecht gefunden ? Meine damit, die so ähnlich wie die Fox Rage Pro Shads sind.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ronram (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Slick, da hat aber jemand bei der KK Fluorokote zugeschlagen.  :-D:-D
Welchen ersten Eindruck hast du gewonnen?

@Raubfischultra
Große, günstige Gummifische habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Die China-LKs sind bisher die größten, die vernünftig und günstig sind, die ich gesehen habe. Hatte sie auch schon mit am Wasser. Laufen gut, gefallen mir und wurden direkt noch einmal bestellt. 
Ansonsten habe ich den Eindruck, dass das Schnäppchenpotential bei den Gummifischen eher nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie bei Wobblern und Kleinteilen.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was etwas größere Gummis angeht... da ist jetzt nicht sooo viel Potential da.

Von den Formen her weiss ich, dass folgende Modelle ganz gut laufen. Aber hier gibt's auch wieder X Anbieter... also Augen auf bzgl. des Preises:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Soft...lgo_pvid=506c12fe-16f1-48e9-8407-fdc0a9a13c83

Klone der Balzer Shikarus:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/noeb...lgo_pvid=506c12fe-16f1-48e9-8407-fdc0a9a13c83

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-...lgo_pvid=b1a26544-de78-4bfa-a739-7d051eb6810f

Und hier ganz ordentliche in 10-11cm:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/24-st-cke-Pesca-Noeby-10-cm-5g-gummifische-isca-shad-f-r-UL-Angeln-swimbaits/32678622560.html?scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=2da97a16-7ed1-49c7-9299-b2a082b7953b&tpp=1


----------



## Slick (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Als Vorfach benutze ich seit Jahren die Robinson Tanaka.

Verglichen mit der KK ist die Kk um Längen besser.

Die Tanaka ist wohl nur eine Monoschnur,verglichen mit der Flurokote

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150m-Fluoroc...hash=item1c59c6f3e2:m:mjvYXmB9y5bRNoeHkqdRLhw

Werde noch ein paar bestellen.


----------



## ronram (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey super, das liest man doch gerne .
Für 274m Vorfachschnur habe ich jetzt 6€ bezahlt...das ist absolut ok.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja das denke ich auch, obwohl ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen kann, dass ein Wobbler mehr Gewinn bringt als ein Gummi. 
Hab jetzt nur den  hier gefunden, aber bei dem sieht die Verarbeitung nicht so toll aus. Hast du mal nen Link für die 10cm Variante für den LK Köder ? Hab jetzt nur die 14,5 ch Variante gefunden.


----------



## Slick (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

6,06 Euro pro 274m habe ich bezahlt.

Ich bezahle meistens mit der Mobilapp,das bringt auch wieder ein paar Prozent.


----------



## ronram (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> die sind von MB Fishing? Hatte ich leider noch nie in der Hand...
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html
> 
> Das Gummi ist wirklich weich.


Hier sind die 10cm... 




Mit KastKing bin ich ganz allgemein sehr zufrieden. 
Die KK-Produkte kann man sich auch alle bei Youtube ansehen, das ist manchmal ganz hilfreich.
Die Rollen finde ich ja auch ganz interessant...nur besteht da im Moment kein Bedarf.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab heute meine erste Lieferung bekommen.
> 2 Wobbler 2g ca.3,5-4cm.
> Die Drillinge sind scharf und die Verarbeitung scheint auch gute Qualität zu sein.
> ...





Hab im Sommer einige Male damit gefischt. 
Aber noch Nix drauf gefangen. 
Lag aber bestimmt nicht am Köder. 

Die laufen ganz o. k. Aber deutlich ruhiger als ein chubby oder so. 
Vielleicht liegt es an den Federn hinten, dass er nicht so aggressiv läuft. 
Sonst von der Qualität sind sie ganz gut. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Der erste Eindruck:
> Gut
> 
> Tragkraft an der Zugwaage mit Knoten:
> ...





Richtiges Fluorocarbon wenn man es anzündet wird Schwanz. 
Also die Stelle hat Ruß drauf. 
Wenn man mit den Fingern drüber geht bleibt der Ruß am finger. Also deine Finger werden schwarz vor Ruß. 
Es brennt auch nicht und Schmilzt auch kaum oder sehr langsam. 

Bei Monoschnur oder dem ummantelten Material sieht es ganz anders aus. Es fängt an zu brennen und schmilzt sehr schnell. 

Richtiges Fluo ist sehr teuer. Ich glaub unter 50 € gibst da nichts. 

Das was die meisten Leute hier nutzen, auch ich ist alles eine Mischung von Mono und Fluoro. 
Da sind mal mehr mal weniger Fluoro anteile drin. 



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## RedWolf (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mir hier jetzt mal die Farben 

A, B, D, E und I geordert (je 1,92€) für meinen Mai Urlaub 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html

Bin mal gespannt, aber für 20 Köder à >0,50€ kann man denk ich auch nix sagen... wenn Sie stinken sollten gibt's eben ne Marinade drum 

EDIT:

Ich konnte nicht anders  auch noch https://de.aliexpress.com/item/97-Wolfram-Cheburashka-Fishing-weight-10pcs-tungsten-Cheburashka-sinker-plain-color/32656472437.html in 14g und 20g bestellt. Ich hab mich mal umgeschaut, der Preis ist einfach unschlagbar... 1,24€ für einen 20g und und 1,07€ für einen 14g Tungsten... Selbst die hier empfolenen sind mindestens doppelt so teuer http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4629314&postcount=1241


----------



## Urban_Stepper (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Ich hab mir hier jetzt mal die Farben
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Die Russen schreiben das es Stark nach Gummi Stinkt. 

Man sollte das China zeug vielleicht nicht lange in den Fingern halten. Bestimmt alles hochgradig krebserregend mit den ganzen Weichmachern da drin [emoji1]


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## RedWolf (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Man sollte das China zeug vielleicht nicht lange in den Fingern halten. Bestimmt alles hochgradig krebserregend mit den ganzen Weichmachern da drin [emoji1]



Naja ich glaube da nicht so wirklich dran... Ich hab aus CN jetzt doch schon einiges bestellt (nicht nur zum Angeln) und muss immer mehr feststellen, dass die Qualität gleichwertig oder teilweise sogar höherwertiger ist. Warum sollten sie auch für sich selbst schlechter produzieren als für andere?


----------



## Fr33 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da ist nix schlechter oder bessere als bei anderen Gummis aus CN. Kommt alles aus dem selben Werk


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da ist nix schlechter oder bessere als bei anderen Gummis aus CN. Kommt alles aus dem selben Werk



naja, wobei verwendete Materialien (Gummimischung oder Metalle und Legierungen) auch sicher zum Markenhersteller abweichen könnten!

Die Form und Farbe eines Gummifischs könnte die gleiche sein.


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da ist nix schlechter oder bessere als bei anderen Gummis aus CN. Kommt alles aus dem selben Werk



Kannst du das auch belegen oder ist das eine Vermutung?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja aber manche von den China Gummis riechen schon extrem ungesund. 
Sowas hab ich in Deutschland schon sehr lange nicht mehr erlebt. 
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Geschäfte wo sowas verkauft wird, aber selber habe ich das schon lange nicht mehr mitbekommen. 

In China sind andere Grenzwerte für Chemikalien und viele Sachen erlaubt die hier verboten sind. 
Manche mehr manche weniger gefährlich. 

Das Zeug kann ja überall drin sein in Klamotten und anderen Sachen. 

Wen der Krebs dann von den Gummis ausgelöst worden ist oder durch andere Sachen kann man nach Jahren ja nicht mehr wissen und beweisen sowieso nicht woher das kommt. [emoji1]

Wenn man sieht was solche Gummis oder die Weichmacher da drin anrichten können bekommt man vielleicht etwas Angst [emoji1]

Ich hatte vor Jahren mal solche stinkenden Twister. Das Material war auch nicht besonders weich.  

Sie lagen dann bestimmt zwei Jahre in einer Plastikbox. 
Irgendwann habe ich sie wieder gefunden beim ausmisten. 
Was ich dann vorgefunden habe war schon heftig. 

Die Twister haben sich komplett durch die Box gefressen und diese dann komplett geschmolzen. 
Das sah so aus als ob da einer mit dem Bunsenbrenner drüber gegangen ist. 
Die Twister waren zwar noch in Ordnung man konnte sie da raus Pulen aber die Box war hin. 
Musste alles vom Regal mit dem Spachtel entfernen, ging sonst nicht anders. 

Hatte sowas auch schon mal einer beobachtet?


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Fuldaangler (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das liegt an den Weichmachern in den Twistern und daran das du keine Weichmacherresistente Box hattest sondern sicher was billiges aus dem Baumarkt. Da ist das vollkommen normal.
Und die Sachen werden zwar in China produziert aber nach Deutschen Vorgaben und die müssen sich an unsere Regeln halten wenn sie die Sachen hier verkaufen wollen. Die Chinesen bauen nur so wie wir es ihnen vorgeben, auf ner Makita steht auch Made in China und is trotzdem was gescheites.


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam heute auch wieder was an und zwar Offset Haken.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs-lot-Black-Nickel-Crank-Fishing-Hooks-High-Carbon-Steel-Worm-Sharp-Barbed-Hooks/32729143118.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.9WmmNX

Ich finde die Haken an sich stabil aber das liegt wohl auch daran, dass das Material sehr dick ist. Mit sehr dick meine ich 1,49mm gemessen und die Gamakatsus haben im Vergleich 1,14mm. Von der Schärfe her könnten sie gerne noch einen Tick schärfer sein, aber das ist völlig okay. Wie gesagt die Dicke macht mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen. 

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch schon Offsets bestellt und hat "bessere" Erfahrungen gemacht?

Grüße


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heute auch wieder was an und zwar Offset Haken.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs-lot-Black-Nickel-Crank-Fishing-Hooks-High-Carbon-Steel-Worm-Sharp-Barbed-Hooks/32729143118.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.9WmmNX


Die hab ich mir heute in den Warenkorb gelegt, dann werde ich mir mal dünnere und leichte suchen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fuldaangler schrieb:


> Das liegt an den Weichmachern in den Twistern und daran das du keine Weichmacherresistente Box hattest sondern sicher was billiges aus dem Baumarkt. Da ist das vollkommen normal.
> Und die Sachen werden zwar in China produziert aber nach Deutschen Vorgaben und die müssen sich an unsere Regeln halten wenn sie die Sachen hier verkaufen wollen. Die Chinesen bauen nur so wie wir es ihnen vorgeben, auf ner Makita steht auch Made in China und is trotzdem was gescheites.





Ja war eine normale Plastik box nichts für Gummis. 
Ich fand es nur heftig was diese Weichmacher anrichten können. 

Fast alles um uns herum kommt irgendwie aus China. 
Mir ist schon klar dass die Chinesen verschiedene Qualitäts Standards bauen können. 

Rede sie auch nicht schlecht. 
Kaufe ja auch vieles dort. 
Mit den meisten auch zufrieden. [emoji6]


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe heute diese bekommen. 
In Nr. 6. 
zehn Stück für einen Euro etwa. 

Das sind die besten und schärfsten die ich von da habe. 
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. 
Die Nummer 6 ist relativ dünn und sehr scharf. 
Wie es bei den anderen Größen ist kann ich nicht sagen. 
http://s.aliexpress.com/ramaQreY


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (23. Februar 2017)

Unter 1 mm stark. Und echt scharf







Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## man1ac (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

13 Tage... Rennt wie Sau!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Meine Wlure Wobbler haben jetzt fast 5 Wochen auf dem Buckel... Immer noch nichts


----------



## pensiveface (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@maniac: kannst du kurz etwas zu der Größe der Rolle  sagen, vielleicht auch welche Köder du mit ihr wirfst? 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir in diesem Jahr noch keine Baitcaster kaufen, aber wenn Chinarollen vermehrt für gut befunden werden, würde ich es auch wagen, mir eine Rolle aus China zu kaufen.


----------



## man1ac (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



pensiveface schrieb:


> @maniac: kannst du kurz etwas zu der Größe der Rolle  sagen, vielleicht auch welche Köder du mit ihr wirfst?
> Eigentlich wollte ich mir in diesem Jahr noch keine Baitcaster kaufen, aber wenn Chinarollen vermehrt für gut befunden werden, würde ich es auch wagen, mir eine Rolle aus China zu kaufen.


Ich werde versuchen morgen Nachmittag Mal Trockenwürfe zu machen und dann direkt nen eine getunte Alphas SV zu vergleichen.
Aber ganz ehrlich: Für 26€ kann man hier nichts verkehrt machen...Bestelle dir direkt die Mega 8 dazu und eine Abu Hornet Kopie und schon hast du die 60€ ne komplette Kombi


----------



## nostradamus (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Abu Hornet Kopie-- Wie ist die Kopie?


----------



## man1ac (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Abu Hornet Kopie-- Wie ist die Kopie?


Hier hatte ich was drüber geschrieben.

https://www.barsch-alarm.de/showthread.php?p=424570


----------



## RedWolf (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand mit einer UL Baitcast Travel Rute von Ali Erfahrung oder kann etwas empfehlen?

Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich mir sowas nicht auch mal gönnen mag ^^


----------



## Ezperte (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Kann mir noch jemand Gummis von GearBest, Banggood oder einem anderen Shop mit PayPal empfehlen?


Gruß


----------



## pensiveface (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey Maniac, vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Billigkombo aus China. Werde mir die von dir vorgeschlagane Komo ordern, um zu schauen, ob das Angeln mit einer BC überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Falls nicht, verschenke ich das Zeug an einen Jungangler.


----------



## RedWolf (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mir da eine von Rosewood herausgesucht kennt die jemand?

http://s.aliexpress.com/UzmEvYnA

Kann da jemand was zur allgemeinen Verarbeitung sagen?


----------



## man1ac (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



pensiveface schrieb:


> Hey Maniac, vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Billigkombo aus China. Werde mir die von dir vorgeschlagane Komo ordern, um zu schauen, ob das Angeln mit einer BC überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Falls nicht, verschenke ich das Zeug an einen Jungangler.



Freut mich geholfen zu haben! Ich glaube aber dass die Rute etwas "schwach" für die Rolle ist. Ich denke die Rolle wird so ab 7-10g voll performen, wo ich dann für die Rute auch nichtmehr deutlich höher gehen würde.
Also nicht wundern wenn 3g nen Krampf werden


----------



## Slick (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind Pulverknicklichter.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich glaube genau die Knicklichter habe ich ebenfalls bestellt, jedoch noch nicht erhalten. Was bedeutet denn Pulverknicklicht?


----------



## DER MÄCHTIGE (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moinsen

Wo habt ihr die pulverknicklichter bestellt ?


Grüße#6


----------



## Slick (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243458

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?ltype=wholesale&d=y&origin=y&isViewCP=y&spm=2114.01010208.1.2.B8Pvyd&SearchText=fishing+glow+stick&initiative_id=RS_20170228044453&blanktest=0&tc=af

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/50Pcs-Fishing-Night-Fluorescent-Light-Float-Glow-Stick-Lightstick-4-5-37mm-US-V/1336099_1952422232.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.CosIQQ

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/50Pcs-3-25mm-Fluorescent-Chemical-Glow-Sticks-Green-Lightstick-for-Fishing-US-V/1336099_1952474821.html?spm=2114.12010615.0.0.hSfePy


----------



## Urban_Stepper (28. Februar 2017)

Diese Knicklichter habe ich mir auch mal in Deutschland gekauft. 
Fünf oder zehn Euro für 50 Päckchen ich weiß nicht genau. 
Jedoch waren bei mir nur zwei Stück im Päckchen nicht fünf wie hier. 

Die grünen leuchten auf jeden Fall stärker und länger als die gelben. 
Kannst nix falsch machen mit den Teilen. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Erste Ladung Crankbaits sind da: 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-selling-Trulinoya-DW32-60mm-16g-Crankbaits-lure-long-tongue-design-water-depth-3-2m-hard/32621151755.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.hU9MoO

Fliegene extrem gut. Haken sind sehr scharf!  Der lauf ist ein Traum auch in starker Strömung. Auch wenn es sie schon billiger gab ganz klare Kaufempfehlung. 
De Teile wirken wie richtig hochwertige Japan-Köder


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab auch mal paar Cranks bestell:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-Suspending-Deep-Diving-Crankbait-Fishing-Lures-8-2g-50mm-Lifelike-Wobblers-With-8-Owner-Hooks/32792003060.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.nnTb5f

 Sind etwas länglichere Modelle (also nicht diese Kugel-Cranks). Denke die werden ganz vernünftig sein.


----------



## Slick (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

2 Zangen 




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Klaus-a. (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So mein Wobbler heute angekommen .Hat jetzt 14 Tage gedauert,Drillinge sind Butter weich kann ich mit wenig auf wand mit zwei finger zusammen drücken,Sprengringe sind auch weich konnte ich mit leichter Zugkraft aufziehen.Drillinge und Sprengringe sind ja leicht zu tauschen.Das Laufverhalten muss ich noch testen.Ich denke der Lack wird auch nicht lange halten.
Naja ich war neugierig wie lange die Ware unterwegs ist und wie die Qualität  sein soll.
Fazit:Nie wieder China Ware


----------



## ronram (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Etwa 20 Tage Lieferzeit:






Bunte Mischung, 10 Stück, 1,98€.


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> So mein Wobbler heute angekommen .Hat jetzt 14 Tage gedauert,Drillinge sind Butter weich kann ich mit wenig auf wand mit zwei finger zusammen drücken,Sprengringe sind auch weich konnte ich mit leichter Zugkraft aufziehen.Drillinge und Sprengringe sind ja leicht zu tauschen.Das Laufverhalten muss ich noch testen.Ich denke der Lack wird auch nicht lange halten.
> Naja ich war neugierig wie lange die Ware unterwegs ist und wie die Qualität  sein soll.
> Fazit:Nie wieder China Ware



Hallo Klaus,

hast du mal den Link zu dem Teil. Nur aus Interesse und eher zur Abschreckung ^^

Danke!


----------



## Der_rheinangler (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab auch mal paar Cranks bestell:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-Suspending-Deep-Diving-Crankbait-Fishing-Lures-8-2g-50mm-Lifelike-Wobblers-With-8-Owner-Hooks/32792003060.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.nnTb5f
> 
> Sind etwas länglichere Modelle (also nicht diese Kugel-Cranks). Denke die werden ganz vernünftig sein.



Die sind bei mir auch noch unterwegs. Sollen aber laut Beschreibung Suspender sein!


----------



## Der_rheinangler (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> So mein Wobbler heute angekommen .Hat jetzt 14 Tage gedauert,Drillinge sind Butter weich kann ich mit wenig auf wand mit zwei finger zusammen drücken,Sprengringe sind auch weich konnte ich mit leichter Zugkraft aufziehen.Drillinge und Sprengringe sind ja leicht zu tauschen.Das Laufverhalten muss ich noch testen.Ich denke der Lack wird auch nicht lange halten.
> Naja ich war neugierig wie lange die Ware unterwegs ist und wie die Qualität  sein soll.
> Fazit:Nie wieder China Ware



Dann darfst du ja gar kein Angelzeug mehr kaufen 

Gibt halt auch bei der China-Direkt Waare große Qualitätsunterschiede


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Die sind bei mir auch noch unterwegs. Sollen aber laut Beschreibung Suspender sein!



 Nicht schlimm - hatte ich zwar überlesen - aber kann ich mich mit arrangieren


----------



## magut (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

jetzt sind bei mir diese Woche die  ersten Teile gekommen. Am 27.1. bestellt.
Sehen wertig aus und fühlen sich auch so an. Drillinge an den Wobblern sind ok. Quetschhülsen wieder erwarten echt klasse. Keine gequetschten Ränder und NICHT aus Eisen. Laut Beschreibung Kupfer -- könnte stimmen da nicht magnetisch.
Die Zange schneidet sogar geflochtene ohne Probleme undwirkt wirklich hochwertig. Die Wobbler waren eine Empfehlung hier im Tread ___-DANKE  genau solche "schnell Sinker" hab ich gesucht. Über den Lauf kann ich noch nichts sagen da bei uns die Gewässer gespert sind. Die "Löffel" sind ein Versuch da ich früher von Rapala so ähnliche hatte die auf Forellen wie Sau gingen (mal schauen).
Einiges ist noch ausständig bzw. auch später bestellt -- wird sobald angekommen hier gezeigt 
Derzeit von meiner Seite eindutig ein Daumen hoch!!!!
LG
Mario


----------



## Slick (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

magut hast du mal ein Link zu den Wobblern?

/edit

kam gerade eben an.


----------



## n3os (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich suche noch ein paar vernümftige Spinner fürs Forellenangeln im Sommerurlaub in Norwegen. Jemand einen Tipp für mich beim Ali?


----------



## Angler2097 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kauf dir ein paar Mepps und gut ist :m


----------



## magut (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> magut hast du mal ein Link zu den Wobblern?
> 
> /edit
> 
> ...




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-1PCS-8cm-14g-Hard-Pencil-Fishing-Lure-Lifelike-3D-Eyes-2-Hooks-Sinking-Plastic-Baits/32657913762.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.it5Med


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-5cm-14g-Luminous-Fishing-Lure-Pencil-Topwater-Isca-Artificial-Hard-Bait-Fishing-Lures-with-Treble/32645965647.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.UgLSqZ

hier bitte #h


----------



## n3os (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein paar Mepps und gut ist :m



was sind Mepps ;+?


----------



## jkc (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n3os schrieb:


> was sind Mepps ;+?




Oh, oh :q


vermutlich deutschland- und weltweit betrachtet einige der erfolgreichsten Spinnköder überhaupt und Bestandteil anglerisch-kulturellen-Basiswissens. https://www.google.de/search?q=mepps+spinner&client=firefox-b&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjogqPP_rzSAhWFAsAKHSEdBRQQ_AUICSgC&biw=1536&bih=708


----------



## n3os (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

In meinen Kreisen heißen die Dinger Spinner 
Aber wieder was dazu gelernt :m

jetzt hab ich auch gerafft das Mepps die Marke ist...


----------



## nostradamus (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n3os schrieb:


> In meinen Kreisen heißen die Dinger Spinner
> Aber wieder was dazu gelernt :m
> 
> jetzt hab ich auch gerafft das Mepps die Marke ist...



Hi,

in meinen augen sind die Mepps auch einer der besten Spinner auf dem Markt! Habe viel getestet und mepps bringen ansich öfter Fisch als andere! Hatte es schon öfter, dass ich mit anderen gefischt habe und nichts ging und als ich einen mepps dran gemacht habe lief es!


----------



## Kami One (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und Mepps bzw die Clone gibt's auch bei Ali. Konnte keine signifikanten Unterschiede feststellen. Nur preislich lohnt es sich wenig, da die in D auch günstig zu bekommen sind.


----------



## west1 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute ist endlich das erste Teil meiner Bestellung vom 25.1. angekommen.







Seit ca. 25 Jahren hab ich so ein Teil für Spinnerbauteile in Gebrauch an dem aber so langsam die Verschlüsse den Geist aufgeben. Das neue aus China wird nicht solange halten, das alte ist stabiler, aber für 0,83 € ist das nicht weiter schlimm! :q


----------



## u-see fischer (4. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



west1 schrieb:


> Seit ca. 25 Jahren hab ich so ein Teil für Spinnerbauteile in Gebrauch an dem aber so langsam die Verschlüsse den Geist aufgeben. Das neue aus China wird nicht solange halten, das alte ist stabiler, aber für 0,83 € ist das nicht weiter schlimm! :q



Befürchte aber, dass das neue aus Deutschland heutzutage auch keine 25 Jahre mehr halten wird.

Habe mir für meinen Kroatienurlaub auch einige Küstenwobbler bestellt, bin mal gespannt wann die ersten hier eintrudeln.


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal 2 Spulen der KastKing Mega8 in Giftgrün bestellt. Bisher eig nur positives gehört. Bin mal gespannt 

*Geflecht:*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-2016-New-Braid-Line-300Yds-274M-0-14-0-45mm-20-80LB-8-Strands-Super/32530572016.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.RI3ecf

Und noch paar Kleinteile sind dazu gekommen:

Ne *kleine Arterienklemme* um mal wirklich frest sitzende Match/Feederhaken zu lösen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Plier-Scissor-Line-Cutter-Hook-Remover-Forceps-Tackle/32755868249.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.RI3ecf

Paar *Laufperlen* für Matchrute und Feedermontagen etc.:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-pack-Fishing-Line-to-Hook-Swivels-Shank-Clip-Connector-Interlock-Snap-Sea-Space-Bean-Lure/32658530935.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.RI3ecf

Paar *Hakenlöser *und *Schlaufenbinder*:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1Pc-Plastic-Pen-Shape-Hook-Remover-Fish-Detacher-With-Knot-Picker-Fishing-Extractor/32788482290.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.RI3ecf

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-x-Plastic-Yellow-5-5-inch-Rapid-Hair-Stop-Easy-Loop-Tyer-Disgorger-Combo-L556/32466082134.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.RI3ecf


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was vergessen - zum Basteln:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-Knife-Handle-with-10-Blade-Replacement-11-PCB-Repair-Wood-Carving-Tools-Sculpture-Engraving-Knife/32779905291.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.luf9i0

Ja die gibt's auch bei uns - aber wenn man schonmal dabei ist


----------



## west1 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und den Schaufenknoten machst du dann nach der Anleitung vom meinem Vereinskolegen dem Erfinder des Schlaufenbinders. 

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/Seite38.htm


----------



## Fr33 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich weiss ja wie das Teil funktioniert  Hab mir damals vom Michael 2 Sk. geben lassen. Da ich ich Mosella Teile aber auch als Hakenlöser verwende, verschwinden die schon gerne mal


----------



## west1 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das die gerne verschwinden weis ich, wenn ich überall suchen würde wo einer liegen könnte kämmen ein paar zusammen. Alleine vor mir am Schreibtisch stecken 3 Stück zwischen den Kulis griffbereit zum Vorfächer binden. Die Teile sind Super! #6


----------



## Angler9999 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bald meins..

Spinnerbaits
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Piece-20-5g-Super-Luring-Spinner-Bait-Double-Reflective-Golden-Metal-Spoon-Buzzbait-3D-Fish/32675740956.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.vRQ5GK

Svartzonker ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Pesca-2017-LTHTUG-Brand-Peche-Isca-Artificial-Bait-Pike-Fishing-Lure-70mm-27-5g-Slow/32717882172.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.vRQ5GK

Zalt
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Zalt-UNDBERG-STALKER-JERKBAIT-MUSKY-MUSKIE-PIKE-BASS-Lure-Bait-Wobbler-Pike-3D-Eyes-Fishing-Lure/32789989370.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.vRQ5GK

Keschermagnet
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Agepoch-Strong-Pull-Release-Magnet-Net-Gear-Tool-Lanyard-Cable-Cord-Elastic-Safety-Twist-Tensile-Fishing/32666127943.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.vRQ5GK


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Bald meins..
> 
> Spinnerbaits
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Piece-20-5g-Super-Luring-Spinner-Bait-Double-Reflective-Golden-Metal-Spoon-Buzzbait-3D-Fish/32675740956.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.vRQ5GK
> ...


Mich würde die Qualität und das Lauf verhalten der Baits interessieren. Kannst du bitte was dazu schreiben, sobald du sie erhalten und getestet hast? 

Danke


----------



## magut (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hba die Zalt und nach Tausch der Drillinge (sind zu schwer) laufen die 1A
LG
Mario


----------



## fischbär (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oh die Svartzonker Kopien habe ich gleich bestellt. Endlich mal in kleiner! Aber schon teuer!


----------



## Der_rheinangler (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Oh die Svartzonker Kopien habe ich gleich bestellt. Endlich mal in kleiner! Aber schon teuer!



aber die sollen nur 7cm! groß sein? |kopfkrat
das ist irgendwie etwas klein, sonst hätte ich mir die auch geholt!


----------



## Angler9999 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

*@all 

Lasst doch bitte die Vollzitate!      DANKE
*
Die Svartzonker sind 7cm Plus Anhängsel. Ich benötige manchmal kleinere Köder die weit fliegen. Dazu benötigt man Gewicht. Die echten Svarties kosten deutlich zuviel.

Den Zalt wollte ich immer in diesem Decore haben. Thx für den Tipp.

und die Spinnerbaits sind echt nur zum probieren, wie die sich an sich machen. Ich habe die schwersten genommen, die ich gefunden habe. ~20gr. Die meisten liegen deutlich drunter. Fangen die nix, wird der Draht benutzt um Spinner zu bauen. Oder was weiß ich...


----------



## RedWolf (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Di9e Svartzonker gibts doch acuh in günstiger oder sehe ich bei dem hier was falsch?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-lot-7cm-27-5g-with-tail-Jerkbait-balance-sinking-fishing-lure/32492194008.html

6 Stück für 19.33$ was einem Stückpreis von 3,05€ inkl. Versand entspricht


----------



## fischbär (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Hakenlöser und Schlaufenbinder drucke ich mir immer. Nicht ganz so smooth wie das Original, aber funktional.


----------



## grazy04 (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Di9e Svartzonker gibts doch acuh in günstiger oder sehe ich bei dem hier was falsch?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-lot-7cm-27-5g-with-tail-Jerkbait-balance-sinking-fishing-lure/32492194008.html
> 
> 6 Stück für 19.33$ was einem Stückpreis von 3,05€ inkl. Versand entspricht



also vom Körperbau her sag ich mal das sind Jerkbaits die auf den Namen "Little Darling" von *Beavercreek *hören,und an die halt der Twisterschwanz gebastelt wurde. Da ist mit die Ähnlichkeit einfach zu groß. Einzig die Maße... 25 zu 27gr und 70mm zu 80mm passen nicht wenn die Angaben so stimmen. Bleibt auch hier die Frage was ist denn nun das original und was nicht  Vermutlich wirds der gleiche Hersteller sein und nur die Verpackung incl Aufschrift ändert sich. Ich konnte mit dem Barschdekor in braun und dem üblichen FT jedenfalls schon vor 3-4 Jahren mit den Teilen ein paar Fische überlisten, egal ob da nun Beavercreek draufsteht oder auch net


----------



## fischbär (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja, die ganzen Jerks sehen sich alle so ähnlich, da ist eh alles eine Soße. Zudem weiß keiner, wie genau er sein muss, dass er am meisten fängt. Von daher dürften die völlig ok sein.


----------



## RedWolf (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

OT:
Ich finde das hier auch gut  sorryn vergleicht mal 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Rapala-Brand-Shift-ST150RH-ST150LH-Bait-Casting-Fishing-Reel-13-1BB-6-5-1-175g/32662524635.html

vs.

https://rapala.ca/products/shift-bait-casting

/OT


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> OT:
> Ich finde das hier auch gut  sorryn vergleicht mal
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Original-Rapala-Brand-Shift-ST150RH-ST150LH-Bait-Casting-Fishing-Reel-13-1BB-6-5-1-175g/32662524635.html
> 
> ...


Hast du dir die bestellt und auch schon getestet? Ist das wirklich ein "original"?


----------



## RedWolf (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Hast du dir die bestellt und auch schon getestet? Ist das wirklich ein "original"?


Bestellt hab ich die noch nicht, aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es sich um ein Original handelt. Hab schon ähnliche Erfahrungen mit anderen Produkten gehabt. Und wenn das wirklich ne Kopie wäre, dann ne verdammt gute!


----------



## Angler9999 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



grazy04 schrieb:


> also vom Körperbau her sag ich mal das sind Jerkbaits die auf den Namen "Little Darling" von *Beavercreek *hören,und an die halt der Twisterschwanz gebastelt wurde.



Ja Svartzonker sind das nicht, aber hatte ich ja mit ? geschrieben.
Die Originale kosten ~13€ und wiegen so viel, das man dafür ne extra Rute mitnehmen muss. Die kleinen hier wirft man auch mit ner kleinen Hechtspinne oder Zandergerte.

Das Original kaufe ich mir aber sicher auch noch. Jedoch warte ich auf ein Angebot. Ein Hechtköder darf/soll nun mal auch größer sein als die kleinen Nachbauten.

Aber danke für den Hinweis.

Die BC Rolle sieht identisch aus. Nach Ali Regeln kannst du die Rolle kaufen. Sollte die Produktbeschreibung nicht stimmen, hast du Anspruch auf Erstattung. Wenn sie stimmt und nur das Foto nicht (ganz) real ist, darfst du damit glücklich werden. MMn. Wenn eine ~250€ Rolle über Ali für ein fünftel verkauft wird, dann wird die schon was taugen. Siehe Kastking. Einer muss den Anfang machen.


----------



## ronram (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute habe ich meine mit Abstand schnellste Lieferung erhalten.
Am 03.03. habe ich mir 50 kleine Jighaken bestellt. Versandmethode ePacket. Heute, nach nur einer Woche brachte mir DPD einen kleinen Karton (8,5x10,5x15cm) mit ganz viel Luftpolsterfolie und einem kleinen Päckchen Jighaken.

Ich bin echt beeindruckt.  
7 Tage...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Woche sind einige Bestellungen gekommen. Darunter auch die Lieblingsköder Imitate, die einen guten Eindruck von sich machen. 
Jetzt fehlt noch die Kastking Stealth und einige Jerks. [emoji1]


----------



## moochi (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Svartzonker? Sehen eher für mich eher aus wie Strike Pro Wolf tail Jr. die Svartzonker Teile sind sind kleiner und leichter. 
Hab beide originale da, nur noch nicht gefischt da Hechtschonzeit. 
Die Strike Pro gabs vor kurzem bei Fishdeal für unter 10€ hab deshalb mal zugeschlagen. Bin aber auch mal gespannt wie die sich machen..

Petri!


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Heute habe ich meine mit Abstand schnellste Lieferung erhalten.
> Am 03.03. habe ich mir 50 kleine Jighaken bestellt. Versandmethode ePacket. Heute, nach nur einer Woche brachte mir DPD einen kleinen Karton (8,5x10,5x15cm) mit ganz viel Luftpolsterfolie und einem kleinen Päckchen Jighaken.
> 
> Ich bin echt beeindruckt.
> 7 Tage...


Die sehen gut aus! Was genau ist denn ePacket und was hast du dafür bezahlt ?

Gruß


----------



## ronram (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Die sehen gut aus! Was genau ist denn ePacket und was hast du dafür bezahlt ?
> 
> Gruß



Ich habe hier 6,69€ bezahlt. 
Ich brauche ja etwas für meine UL-Rute (+Rolle+Schnur) aus China. :m:m
ePacket scheint eine flotte Versandmethode zu sein. Die Sendungsverfolgung geht jedenfalls bis Deutschland.

Die Haken sind schön scharf.


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich habe hier 6,69€ bezahlt.
> Ich brauche ja etwas für meine UL-Rute (+Rolle+Schnur) aus China. :m:m
> ePacket scheint eine flotte Versandmethode zu sein. Die Sendungsverfolgung geht jedenfalls bis Deutschland.
> 
> Die Haken sind schön scharf.


Kann leider kein ePacket auswählen. Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## ronram (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Kann leider kein ePacket auswählen. Mache ich was falsch?


Nein.

In meiner Bestellübersicht steht, dass ich China Post Registered Air Mail ausgewählt hatte.
Allerdings steht unter den Logistics Information ePacket...

03.03. Bestellt
05.03. Sorting Center (China)
09.03. Sorting Center (Deutschland)

Ich konnte mich um ehrlich zu sein auch nicht daran erinnern die jigs bewusst mit ePacket bestellt zu haben...
Naja, egal. :-D


----------



## Slick (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wlure

Kam heute.



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

diese Teile sind diese Woche angekommen

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs-Larger-bait-fishing-big-game-fishing-lures-17CM-26-3G-game-fish-lure-large-saltwater/691868045.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.FkU4o1

solten "Spöket" Ersatz bei ir sein, leider schwimmend -- wäre eh Topwater dabei gestanden aber hab ich irgendwie überlesen|supergri

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Ice-fishing-rod-and-aluminum-rod-holder-adjustable-shelf-bracket-bracket-Fishing-Tools-Fishing-Fishing-aids/32639857936.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.FkU4o1

sind nicht aus Alu sondern eloxiertes Blech, aber sonst ok

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/75cm-Portable-Shrimp-Winter-Ice-Fishing-Rod-Fish-Tackle-Pole-Mini-Rods-Telescopic-fishing-reel-not/32774648159.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.FkU4o1

für den Preis nicht zu toppen |supergri

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-Hot-sale-Blue-Red-White-Green-Colorful-LED-Mini-Deep-Drop-Underwater-Fishing-Squid-Bait/32514160765.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.FkU4o1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Underwater-Fish-Attraction-Lamp-Lure-Green-LED-Flashing-Light-Squid-Bait-ARE4/1884240170.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.FkU4o1

mal versuchen od die was helfen 

bei den preisen kann man nix falsch machen -- nur die Beschreibungen sind anscheinend nicht immer zu 100 % richtig|rolleyes

also sollte schon jemand "spöket" bestellt haben die auch was taugen--bitte posten 
LG
Mario


----------



## fischbär (10. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Lampen dürften in Dtl. an öffentlichen Gewässern illegal sein.


----------



## magut (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nur keinen Stress |supergri  sind für Norwegen #h


----------



## Jens76 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Lampen dürften in Dtl. an öffentlichen Gewässern illegal sein.



Ist das so?


----------



## Angler2097 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Ist das so?



Frag einen Anwalt... Am Besten beim Testen der Lampen den Advokat mit ans Gewässer nehmen |znaika:


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Immer schön entspannen. Es ist an den meisten Gewässern durch die Fischereiordnung verboten, elektrischen Strom oder künstliches Licht zum Fischfang zu benutzen. Bringt im Süßwasser aber eh nichts.


----------



## Angler2097 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Entspann du dich mal |wavey:


----------



## RedWolf (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte heute einen echten AHA Effekt ^^ neue Rute kam nach 9(!!!) Tagen an


----------



## ronram (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wow :0

Ich warte noch auf meine...hoffe ja, dass sie diese Woche noch ankommt.


----------



## Fr33 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir ist momentan der Ali-Wurm drinnen. Einiges ist nach etwas über 5 Wochen noch nicht da. Teils kamen jetzt erst Sachen aus dem Januar...


----------



## Angler2097 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich geh jetzt auch mal zu Ali einen Kebap essen :vik:


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Entspann du dich mal |wavey:


Mir egal, wollte nur den Tipp geben bevor für 1.50 Euro dicker Ärger droht.


----------



## RedWolf (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zu früh gefreut, geht doch zum Zoll


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Knicklichter sind toll! Richtige Pulverknicklichter wie von Cormoran und super hell, so dass sie  auch bei Kälte noch sichtbar sein müssten.
Nochmal der Link:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-Fishing-Night-Fluorescent-Light-Float-Glow-Stick-Lightstick-4-5-37mm-US-V/1952422232.html?scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=399da6cc-c0af-4549--39dbfaf5b458&tpp=1

und in klein:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-3-25mm-Fluorescent-Chemical-Glow-Sticks-Green-Lightstick-for-Fishing-US-V/1952474821.html?scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=399da6cc-c0af-4549--39dbfaf5b458&tpp=1


----------



## west1 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist momentan der Ali-Wurm drinnen. Einiges ist nach etwas über 5 Wochen noch nicht da. Teils kamen jetzt erst Sachen aus dem Januar...



Bei mir ähnlich von der Januarbestellung fehlen mir noch drei Lieferungen.


----------



## Ezperte (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir die Knickis auch mal bestellt, allerdings bei ebay.


----------



## Slick (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die Knicklichter sind toll! Richtige Pulverknicklichter wie von Cormoran und super hell, so dass sie  auch bei Kälte noch sichtbar sein müssten.
> Nochmal der Link:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-Fishing-Night-Fluorescent-Light-Float-Glow-Stick-Lightstick-4-5-37mm-US-V/1952422232.html?scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=399da6cc-c0af-4549--39dbfaf5b458&tpp=1
> 
> ...




In meinem Angelladen zahle ich für 100 Stück Cormoran Knicklichter 16 Euro.

Die aus China sind echt Top.

Hast aber viel zu teuer eingekauft, für das Geld bekommst 100 Stück.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Accessories-50pcs-3-0-25mm-Fishing-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Night-Float-Clip-On-Dark-Glow/32774528727.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.uxq0ez

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-4-5-37mm-Multi-Color-Fishing-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Night-Float-Clip-On-Dark-Glow/32775684934.html?spm=2114.010208.8.71.T2omFw


----------



## magut (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Newest-Aluminum-2in1-Extending-Pole-Durable-Folding-Fish-Fishing-Net-Handle-Landing-Fishing-Net/32659520650.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.GUseEt

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fly-Fishing-Net-Mesh-Wooden-Handle-Nylon-Rubber-Landing-Net-Catch-and-Release-Holder-Basket-Pesca/32791532076.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.48HAHN

wieder 2 Teile angekommen. der erste ist ok der 2 echt der Hammer. die kosten bei uns so um die 100.-  beim chinamann 15.-  Bestellung vom 26.2.2017
lg
Mario


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> wieder 2 Teile angekommen. der erste ist ok der 2 echt der Hammer. die kosten bei uns so um die 100.-  beim chinamann 15.-  Bestellung vom 26.2.2017
> lg
> Mario


Um welche Teile geht es denn? [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@magut

das müsste er sein.

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/kauf-k...14&gclid=CMvomKie1NICFQ06Gwod38sKqQ#af=393314


mehr als 100% gespart,Porto extra


----------



## Maschiach (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf diese Knicklichter warte ich nun schon geraume Zeit, mal sehen ob das mein erster zu öffnender "Fall" bei Aliexpress wird...


----------



## magut (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> @magut
> 
> das müsste er sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slick (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Krass für so ein bisschen Holz und Schnur.


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> In meinem Angelladen zahle ich für 100 Stück Cormoran Knicklichter 16 Euro.
> 
> Die aus China sind echt Top.
> 
> ...




Danke für den Link. Die hatte ich auch gekauft. Habe nur den originallink nicht mehr gehabt.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slender-Saltwater-Fishing-Hard-Lures-Exquisite-Minnow-Fishing-Baits-with-Three-Treble-Hooks-Internal-Weight-Transfer/1871254754.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-Two-Segments-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Bait-88mm-7-2g-Diving-1-2m-Artificial-Bait-Hard/32672189220.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slender-Saltwater-Fishing-Hard-Lures-Exquisite-Minnow-Fishing-Baits-with-Three-Treble-Hooks-Internal-Weight-Transfer/1871254754.html

Diese drei etwas teureren Wobbler und Stickbaits schauen auf den Bildern ganz ansehnlich aus.
Wenn sie noch keiner kennt oder mir dringend davon abraten muss, bestelle ich sie diese Woche.


----------



## Kami One (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Trulinoya sind i.d.R. gut bis sehr gut verarbeitet. Über den Lauf gibt's verschiedene Meinungen. Hab andere und bin zufrieden damit. Bei deinen Links ist der erste und der letzte das gleiche Modell. Gut zu erkennen an der Modellnummer DW 31.


----------



## MarcinD (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Angelruten vom Chinesen? 
Ich hab mir mal eine Spinnrute (Zander / Gummifisch) 2,7 m
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Maxc...lgo_pvid=4fab393a-32a8-46a0-a9fb-30faff2453f2
und eine 4,5 m Rute 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fish...lgo_pvid=876a7a6a-ed4d-4ce3-90ed-d9d9017a4f1f
fürs leichte Friedfischangeln auf Pose angeschaut. 
Sind die besser oder gleichwertig wie das günstige Zeug, was man hier auch bekommt, nur mit dem Aufdruck einer Marke drauf.

Gibt es da Erfahrungen?


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die neuen Kastking sollen sehr gut sein. Gibt ein Video, wo einer nen fetten Wels mit so einer leichten Tele und ner Sharky ii Rolle rauszieht.
Die Steckruten sind auch ok. Habe eine von Tsurinoya, ist super. Sehr sehr hochwertig alles. Aber es gibt garantiert auch endlos Schrott bei Ali. Muss man schauen. Die China "Marken" wie KK, Trulinoya, Tsurinoya, Bearking etc sollten aber alle gut sein. Man bekommt jedenfalls viel mehr fürs Geld als hier.

Wobbler: habe ich. Waren für Mittelmeer, gab aber keine Räuber wo ich war. Lauf und Verarbeitung waren perfekt. Sind aber groß!

Wo wir gerade dabei sind: es gibt bei Ali ja auch westliche Marken. Daiwa, Rapala etc. Teilweise viel billiger. Sind das Fakes? Ist irgendwie schwer vorstellbar bei teuren Rollen. Zumindest auf den Bildern sehen die absolut original aus. So eine Rolle ist ja auch kein Eierbecher, der mal fix kopiert ist.


----------



## ronram (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat sich nicht vor kurzem jemand aus diesem oder einem der anderen Chinatröts so eine Rapala stick-irgendwas Rolle bestellt? 

Wäre ja schon interessant zu wissen, ob es "westliche" Originale günstig bei AliE gibt.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Die Trulinoya sind i.d.R. gut bis sehr gut verarbeitet. Über den Lauf gibt's verschiedene Meinungen. Hab andere und bin zufrieden damit. Bei deinen Links ist der erste und der letzte das gleiche Modell. Gut zu erkennen an der Modellnummer DW 31.



Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Da habe ich zwei mal den selben Link kopiert.
Das ist das dritte Modell.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Submerged-Valuable-Fishing-Lures-Practical-Fishing-Hard-Baits-with-Treble-Hooks-Special-Fish-Scales-Design-Lifelike/1871012891.html

Die Wobbler will ich auch am Mittelmeer verwenden.

Zu den Markenprodukten:
Aliexpress entfernt 1:1 Kopien von bekannten Marken, lässt aber gering abweichende Plagiate und Namen wie Shishamo oder Rapalla zu. Man kann auch Mepps-Fakes mit originalem Aufdruck kaufen, ist also immer ein Risiko.
Wenn man unter der Suchzeile den Markennamen anklickt, sind schon mal die gröbsten Fakes raus und anschließend helfen die Shops und Kundenbewertungen weiter.
Bei Markenprodukten würde ich deshalb immer auf bewährte Shops zurückgreifen.
Im Seaknight-Store wäre ich sehr zuversichtig, dass sie echt sind.
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1166220?spm=2114.01010208.3.6.5EAmpz


----------



## RedWolf (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Zoll wollte Sie mir doch geben heute kam die schöne Rute an. Am Wochenende werde ich sie bespielen und euch dann berichten


----------



## MarcinD (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Der Zoll wollte Sie mir doch geben heute kam die schöne Rute an. Am Wochenende werde ich sie bespielen und euch dann berichten



Welche Rute hast Dir jetzt geholt? Die Rosewood?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Best-Multifunction-Spinning-Casting-Rod-1-8m-2-1m-Travel-Spin-Baitcasting-Rods-Super-Trout-Sea/32714091547.html?shortkey=UzmEvYnA&addresstype=600


----------



## Fr33 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Ruten hab ich immer schiss, dass es wirklich butterweiche Composit Blanks sind. Entsprechend dem Preis.....


----------



## MarcinD (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das gleiche denke ich mir auch die ganze Zeit. Ich schwanke zwischen einer Saenger Pro-T Black FTA 270 m und dieser hier in 270 20-50g.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Maxcatch-2-1M-6-90FT-4PCS-Lure-Weight-10-30g-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-For-Lure-Fishing/32635500594.html?isOrigTitle=true

Sch*** Geiz. #q#q#q

45 € vs. 25 € und die Gefahr doppelt zu kaufen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn man guckt, dass die Casting Rute hier  gleich mal das Doppelte in Deutschland kostet ist das schon Wahnsinn.
Der Shop hat auch eine positive Weiterempfehlungsquote von 95%, von daher gehe ich mal aus, dass die Rute auch Original ist.


----------



## magut (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

VERDAMMT jetzt gefällt mir diese 4 teilige Rute aber so richtig !#q#q#q#q#q#q
war echt wichtig, daß ich wieder hier reingeschaut hab:q
jetzt kann ich langsam aber sicher eine größere Wohnung suchen.


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die 4er wird doch hierzulande von DAM in sehr ähnlicher Art verkauft! Ein Schelm...


----------



## Laichzeit (14. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-effzett-trv-g2-10-20g-2-05m--aa1001

Tatsächlich, die sind fast gleich.


----------



## RedWolf (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Welche Rute hast Dir jetzt geholt? Die Rosewood?
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Best-Multifunction-Spinning-Casting-Rod-1-8m-2-1m-Travel-Spin-Baitcasting-Rods-Super-Trout-Sea/32714091547.html?shortkey=UzmEvYnA&addresstype=600



Ja, genau die hab ich mir gekauft. Ein Ring war verbogen, dafür gabs jetzt nochmal 5€ Rabatt und Aufnahme in den VIP Club  Das Transportrohr ist leider 0,5cm zu kurz, aber dafür ist auch noch platz um die Steckteile etwas zu kürzen  weiß nur noch nicht so recht ob ich mich das traue xD

Bilder lade ich gleich mal hoch. Verglichen hab Ich sie noch nicht, aber ich denke M MH kommt als Einteilung der Rute schon gut hin...


----------



## Fattony (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Carp-Fishing-Pole-Stream-Hand-Rod-Telescopic-Fishing-Rod-Carbon-Fishing-Tackle-4-5M-5/32605363127.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.U6CydF

In der 8 Meter Version bestellt und bekommen.

Ganz ehrlich: Geiles Teil


----------



## jkc (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Alter bei den Preisen überlege ich mir echt ein Boiliewurfrohr draus zu machen und 7m weg zu werfen.
Hatte ich genau so über Jahre hinweg in Benutzung, bis ich drauf getreten bin.

Grüße JK


----------



## RedWolf (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute mal 4 Pack bestellt. Mal schauen was die so können 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-3-5cm-0-4g-The-small-fake-bait-Soft-floating-Bionic-Artificial-pan-fish-Luminous/32792476738.html


----------



## Slick (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

100 Knicklichter kamen heute bei mir an.


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine 4-teilige Rute ist in Deutschland angekommen. Allerdings steht bei Ali:

""Undeliverable in destination country""

Was soll ich mir denn darauf für einen Reim machen?


----------



## Ezperte (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Slick

Schon getestet?


----------



## RedWolf (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Meine 4-teilige Rute ist in Deutschland angekommen. Allerdings steht bei Ali:
> 
> ""Undeliverable in destination country""
> 
> Was soll ich mir denn darauf für einen Reim machen?



Bedeutet ja wahrscheinlich dass der Paketdienst deine Adresse nicht finden konnte. Oder aber dass der Zoll entschieden hat, dass es ein Plagiat ist


----------



## Fr33 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei so Nachrichten liegt die garantiert beim Zoll.... dann bekommst du beim tracking die wildesten Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## ronram (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Meine 4-teilige Rute ist in Deutschland angekommen. Allerdings steht bei Ali:
> 
> ""Undeliverable in destination country""
> 
> Was soll ich mir denn darauf für einen Reim machen?


Das stand bei meiner Kastking Sharky II, die mir heute geliefert wurde, auch in der Ali-Übersicht...
Auf dem Paket war dann der grüne Aufkleber "von zollamtlicher Behandlung befreit".


----------



## Slick (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese Meldung stand auch mal bei einer meiner Bestellungen.Paket kam trotzdem an.

@Ezperte

Ja siehe meine letzten Beiträge


----------



## Ezperte (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Slick
Habe ich glaube ich sogar schon mal gelesen,wusste nur nicht das du das warst


@ronram
Welchen Eindruck macht die Rolle, will sie mir auch holen


----------



## ronram (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also würde die Rolle hier im dt. Angelladen liegen, dann wäre ich durchaus bereit 60€ dafür auszugeben. So viel zu meiner Zahlungsbereitschaft. 

Die Rolle habe ich mir für das leichte, vielleicht auch ultraleichte Barschangeln gekauft. Die entsprechende Rute und die entsprechende Schnur ist noch unterwegs.
Ich denke, dass die Rolle ihren Job zuverlässig erfüllen wird. Mir ist jetzt kein Kritikpunkt aufgefallen. Ganz im Gegenteil bin ich positiv von der Verarbeitungsqualität überrascht. Es waren halt nur 25€. Für den Preis bekomme ich hier im Laden nichts Dolles. Eine Daiwa Crossfire A für 20€ hatte ich hier mal in der Hand und ganz schnell wieder weggelegt. Das war wirklich gar nichts. Man hätte mir Geld geben müssen, dass ich diese Rolle mitnehme. 
Aber die Sharky gefällt mir. 

Natürlich wird es sich am Wasser zeigen, ob sie auch auf Dauer eine gute Figur machen kann.
Ich bin da aber optimistisch.

Ich würde sie unter Vorbehalt (weil noch nicht am Wasser getestet) weiterempfehlen. ;-)


----------



## Ezperte (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, wenn mal ein passendes Angebot bei Ebay drin ist kaufe ich sie mir.
(In der Bucht gibt es oft mal nen Wobbler,Kap oder sonstwas umsonst zu.)


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe heute die Kastking Sharky II 3000 und Kastking Stealth bekommen.

Sharky II ist gut, hat aber Kratzer innen an der Spule, die die Dichtung der Bremse beschädigt haben (scharfe Alu-Späne). Werde versuchen Refund zu bekommen.

Stealth ist völlig krank! Absolut hochwertig! Die Spaltmaße naja, aber die Funktion: perfekt! Die Spule wiegt nur 12 g und dreht sich ewig, wenn man sie anstößt.


----------



## ronram (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wo sind denn die Kratzer genau?
Dann gucke ich an meiner Rolle auch direkt mal nach.


----------



## magut (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Meine 4-teilige Rute ist in Deutschland angekommen. Allerdings steht bei Ali:
> 
> ""Undeliverable in destination country""
> 
> Was soll ich mir denn darauf für einen Reim machen?


 

welche rute hast geordert? und wie ist der erste eindruck?
kannst die aktion beschreiben bitte :m
lg
mario


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Rute ist ja eben nicht da! Sonst würde ich nicht fragen.
Kratzer sind innen auf der flachen Fläche rings um den Bremsknopf. Und auch auf dem welligen Zahnrad-ähnlichem Teil darunter. Musst also Bremsknopf rausschrauben. Scheint wohl beim Einpressen dieses Zahnrings passiert zu sein...


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, ich habe mal nachgesehen. 












Ich habe kleinere Aluspäne gefunden und entfernt. Wohl Rückstände vom Fräsen.


----------



## magut (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> welche rute hast geordert? und wie ist der erste eindruck?
> kannst die aktion beschreiben bitte :m
> lg
> mario



Sorry hab gedacht bei dir in Deutschland angekommen. 
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 
LG 
Mario


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute bekommen:


----------



## Fr33 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat man mit den Chebus wirklich weniger Hänger?


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das kann ich noch nicht beurteilen. Habe mir die nur aus Neugierde bestellt um sie an der UL/L-Rute auf Barsch auszuprobieren.
Das dauert allerdings noch ein bisschen, zuerst muss ich auf Forellenpirsch gehen.


----------



## fischbär (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Chebus sind gut. Keine Frage. Gibt es einen riesigen Thread dazu hier im Raubfischforum. Hauptsächlich bringen sie aber nur etwas dadurch, dass sie mit Offsethaken gefischt werden (können). Das macht den Hängereffekt.
Ein ganz großer Vorteil aber: man kann den Haken im Köder lassen und Gewichte und Köder sehr flexibel tauschen und kombinieren. -> viel weniger Material nötig.

Sharky II: nein, Deine Dichtlippe ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Meine ist richtig ausgefranst durch den Kratzer. Da ist keiner bei Dir. Bei mir war der sehr eindeutig, tief und mit festhängenden scharfen Aluspänen an seinem Rand. Hast Glück gehabt! (Oder ich Pech)


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kleine Offsethaken sind bei mir noch unterwegs. Passende Köder habe ich ja schon...Das wird dann die totale China-Combo. :-D
Köder, Haken, Schnur, Rute, Rolle...nur das FC-Vorfach wird 21er berkley Trilene sein. :-D

Echt schade, dass deine Sharky Mängel aufweist. Da habe ich wohl Glück gehabt. Bei den kleineren Bestellungen nehme ich das Risiko mal einen Griff daneben zu landen ja gerne in Kauf, aber bei 25€ würde mich das schon echt ärgern. 
Ich hoffe, dass du problemlos dein Geld zurück oder Ersatz erhältst.


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bin gerade richtig zufrieden .
DPD war da und hat mir die Rute geliefert. 








Sie ist ganz, top verarbeitet und wird Köder um  2-4g gut werfen können. Eine geile Barschpeitsche.
Die 1500er Sharky passt lustigerweise optisch echt gut dazu. :-D:-D


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade richtig zufrieden .
> DPD war da und hat mir die Rute geliefert.
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Rute ist das? Hast du mal einen link dazu? Und kannst du mal die Aktion demonstrieren?
Danke


----------



## pensiveface (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram: kannst Du kurz schreiben, welche Rute das ist? Auf deinen Bilder kann ich die Schrift nicht genau lesen. Ich baue mir gerade auch eine Billig-China-Combo auf, wobei ich noch auf die Rute warte und ein bisschen Sorge habe, dass ich wegen ihr zum Zoll muss. 
Darf ich Dich fragen, was Deine Rute gekostet hat? Ich finde es super, dass es zunehmend User gibt, die sich trauen und ihre Rolle und Rute bei Ali bestellen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Rund 22 Euro...ich poste den Link heute nachmittag/abend, wenn ich wieder Zuhause bin....die Forellensaison geht heute los


----------



## OSSSSE (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe nun einige Bestellungen erhalten.

1. Schwarzlichtlampe

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-NEW-CREE-LED-UV-Flashlight-SK68-Purple-Violet-Light-UV-395nm-Lamp-free-shipping/32621741558.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.KmnKys

super Qualität zu einem sehr moderaten Preis. Klasse das Teil.

2. Wobbler

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-20g-15cm-Sinking-Fishing-Lure-Crankbait-Crank-Bait-Bass-Tackle-Treble-3-Hook-M7926/32788949446.html

Schlechte Qualität. Der Lack geht noch einigermaßen, ist aber schon grenzwertig. Die Haken sind ein Witz und die öse vorne war fast 90° verbogen. Sehr dünner Draht

3. MaxRap Imitate

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-Bassbait-Exported-to-Japan-10-color-Fishing-Bait-Minnow-Lures-13-5g-0-48oz-12/32784583060.html

Die Teile sind einfach klasse. Fantastische Qualität. Hier gibt es gar nicht zu beanstanden.

4. Zalt Nachbauten

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MIZUGIWA-Zalt-UNDBERG-STALKER-JERKBAIT-MUSKY-MUSKIE-PIKE-BASS-Lure-Bait-Wobbler-Pike-140mm-34g/32653737135.html

Auch super Qualität. Haken sind stark und werden wohl den Hechten standhalten. Sprengringe sind echt gut. Lack ist spitze.

5. Kleiner Barschwobbler

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-DW24-35mm-3-5g-Fishing-Lure-Artificial-Crankbait-1-2m-Colorful-Mini-Crank-Fishing-Lure/32348160135.html

Mit diesem Teil habe ich letztes Jahr sehr sehr viele Barsche gefangen. Absolut top.

6. Megabass Vision Nachbauten

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-Pcs-Lot-New-14cm-23g-Fishing-Lure-Minnow-hard-bait-Artifical-with-3-fishing-hooks/32474028131.html

Aber in der 14 cm Variante. Die besten und qualitativ hochwertigsten Wobbler die ich je bei Ali bestellt habe. Einfach alles perfekt an denen.

7. Wobbler

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-BEARKING-NEW-fishing-lures-assorted-colors-minnow-crank-11cm-14g-tungsten-weight-system-hot-model/32789006846.html

Ebenfalls sehr sehr gute Qualität von Bearking. Die Wobbler dieser Marke kann man bedenkenlos empfehlen. Alle waren bis jetzt TOPP

8. Schnurklipps für meine Baitcaster

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-Pcs-bag-Baitcasting-Reel-Line-Holder-Fishing-Line-Buckle-for-Drum-Cast-Fishing-Reels-Fishing/32692910226.html

Schöne kleine nützliche Helfer. Gibt es in Deutschland ab 5 €

9. Dop Shot Bleibe

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Accessories-1-Pack-5Pcs-Round-Shape-Lure-Lead-Sinker-Fishing-Tackle-Weight-7g-10g-New/32775164002.html

Auch hier gilt: Richtig gute Qualität zum kleinen Preis

10. Megabass Vision 110 Nachbauten

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Body-Minnow-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Shallow-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-Minnow-Fishing/32248504706.html

Dieses Mal in der originalen Größe. Sehr gute Qualität

..............

Puh. Das war es erst einmal. Die nächsten Utensilien sind unterwegs. puh zum Glück kann ich alles auf Arbeit schicken lassen und es geht an meinem Finanzminister zu Hause vorbei


----------



## pensiveface (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Für diesen Kurs bekomme ich bei mir in der Umgebung vielleicht gerade so die billigste Teleskoprute - wenn überhaupt. Dann wünsche ich mal viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug und hoffe, dass Du uns bald berichten kannst, wie sich die Rute am Wasser geschlagen hat.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



pensiveface schrieb:


> @ronram: kannst Du kurz schreiben, welche Rute das ist? Auf deinen Bilder kann ich die Schrift nicht genau lesen. Ich baue mir gerade auch eine Billig-China-Combo auf, wobei ich noch auf die Rute warte und ein bisschen Sorge habe, dass ich wegen ihr zum Zoll muss.
> Darf ich Dich fragen, was Deine Rute gekostet hat? Ich finde es super, dass es zunehmend User gibt, die sich trauen und ihre Rolle und Rute bei Ali bestellen.
> 
> Viele Grüße




 Schaust Du hier.


----------



## fischbär (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, jetzt ist die Abu Hornet Stinger doch angekommen. Ich halte es für einen Fake! Das Logo am Rutengrund ist schlecht erkennbar, der Rollenhalter ist matt statt glänzend und allgemein ist die Bedruckung nicht so 100%. Da Abu aber anscheinend auch nicht immer das Selbe verkauft hat, kann man es nicht 100% sagen. Aber ich denke schon, dass es fake ist.
Was dem Ding aber keinen Abbruch tut. Der Blank ist ordentlich, glatte Sics, sehr gerade und von der Aktion kein Unterschied zu 2-teiliger Rute erkennbar. Von der Aktion her Spitzenaktion mit allgemein hoher Steifigkeit. Angebliches WG 5-20 g, könnte gerade so hinkomen, ich denke safe ist 7-25 g zu sagen. Alles in allem aber trotzdem eine wunderschöne, hochqualitaive Rute und für Abu kein Verlust, weil ich mir deren Zeug eh nie kaufen würde.


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke @u-see fischer, genau die Rute ist es.
Das war jetzt die zweite Bestellung aus China mit ePacket als Versandmethode und immer lieferte DPD aus.
Kein Stress mit der GDSK oder dem Zoll.

Noch mehr Bilder:


----------



## magut (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

so nun ist es passiert!!:q
beide Ruten bestellt, mal sehen wie lang es dauert :m
#6#6#6#6#6#6
werd berichten 
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Und kannst du mal die Aktion demonstrieren?
> Danke



Müsste semiparabolisch sein.
Ich hänge morgen mal ein schweres Bleigewicht dran und versuche ein Foto zu machen.


----------



## Slick (16. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kamen wieder 4 spulen Fluorokote.


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe meine Kiste mit Wobblern als Gewicht genutzt. Gut, dass ich genug Wobbler bestellt hatte. :-D


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Damit wäre die UL-Combo komplett. 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch etwas Freizeit...


----------



## RedWolf (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal ne Frage, hat sowas schon jemand bei ALI gefunden?


----------



## Aegir (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram: Wie viel hast Du dann jetzt insgesamt für Deine UL-Combo ausgegeben? 
Die Frage ist ja, ob sich die Ersparnis, im Vergleich zu einem Kauf im Fachgeschäft, lohnt, so ganz ohne Beratung und ohne die Sachen wirklich gut dem Kauf in die Hand nehmen zu können.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

22,39€ für die Rute,
25,45€ für die Rolle und
9,42€ für die Schnur
Also 57,26 Euro für alles.


Die 50 1,6g Jigs kosteten 6,69€, die 10 2g Chebus 2,42€ und die 10 4g Chebus 3,19€.

Ich warte noch auf 50 kleine Offsethaken für 1,77€,
20 weitere Offsethaken für 0,96€ und nochmal 20 Stück für 1,27€.


----------



## Maschiach (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eine Frage hätte ich zur Wahl der Schnur: weshalb hier der Griff zur Seaknight anstatt bspw einer dünnen geflochtenen von Kastking? Ein Kumpel nutzt zum UL Fischen immer die Power Pro, da hätte ich hier das entsprechende Kastking Pendant erwartet.


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die KK habe ich in 10 und 12 lbs.
Bin auch sehr zufrieden. 

Aber die Seaknight hat hier mal einer gepostet und als gut befunden. Ich meine mich an real 1,6Kg zu erinnern.
Deshalb probiere ich sie auch mal aus. 
Wollte ja UL haben...


----------



## Maschiach (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ach so. Habe mit dieser Form zu Angeln überhaupt keine Erfahrung, daher die Neugier  

Möchte übrigens auch einmal ein dickes Lob für Deine Berichte hier aussprechen! Finde es wirklich klasse, dass Du uns so gut teilhaben lässt. Man bekommt auch richtig Lust das mal zu probieren, mich halten eigentlich nur noch die vor Ort meines Erachtens nicht wirklich vorhandenen Einsatzgebiete ab


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke 
Ich mache das aber auch sehr gerne. Mit dem Smartphone und Tapatalk ist das ja auch kein großer Aufwand. Und ich profitiere ja auch davon, wenn Boardies hier nützliche Links und eigene Eindrücke posten. 
Finde die Entwicklung hier in dem Thread echt klasse. Aber da spricht ja auch die Klickzahl für sich. Irgendwas über 100.000 meine ich gesehen zu haben. 

Mit der UL-Combo könnte ich mir auch vorstellen am Rhein Grundeln zu zocken. :-D...wenn mal gar nichts geht.


----------



## captn-ahab (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Coole Sache!

Vielleicht hast du ja Bock mal in einem Post alle Links bzgl UL einzustellen. Fände ich super. Vor allem auf deine Erfahrungen mit der Rute bin ich gespannt.


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja klar, mache ich heute abend .

Die ersten Tests werden wohl noch rund 2 Wochen warten müssen, jedenfalls wenn es an den Rhein gehen soll...aber vllt schaffe ich es zwischendurch mal an den Bach für ein paar Probewürfe. (Da gehe ich sonst eigentlich mit meiner straffen 1,5m Rute angeln, weil alles zugewachsen ist.)


----------



## fischbär (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kannst Du vielleicht mal testen wie dick die Schnur wirklich ist (bis zu welcher Öffnung lässt sie sich leicht durch Messschieber ziehen) und was sie aushält?
Meine Chinaschnurerfahrung ist: völliges Lotto.


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Messchieber? Was ist das? (Edit: Habe ich nicht.)
Mein handwerkliches Talent endet bei Schraubenzieher und Hammer. [emoji14]


----------



## fischbär (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Du hast keinen Messschieber? [emoji15] 
Schau mal bei Ali!

6" 150 mm Digital Vernier Caliper Micrometer Guage Widescreen Electronic Accurately Measuring Steel Free Shipping
http://s.aliexpress.com/3YbqqyMj 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe ich bisher nicht vermisst.  :-D

Ich kann aber bei Tageslicht Fotos von der Schnur machen. [emoji14]


----------



## Mainhatten (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Den gibt's aber ausnahmsweise in der Bucht sogar billiger und aus D.


----------



## ronram (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, hier ist meine UL-China-Liste :vik:

Rute: Klick
Mein Eindruck: reales WG um 3-4g. 2g werden sich aber auch sehr gut werfen lassen. Aktion ist semiparabolisch. Die Verarbeitung ist sauber. Die Spitze ist sensitiv, aber dennoch hat sie ein gewisses Rückrat. Ich hatte mal eine Daiwa Sweepfire UL (ja, auch sehr günstig), aber die war ein Wabbelstock. Versand mit ePacket kam hier in D mit DPD an. Ich würde die Rute definitiv weiterempfehlen. Für 22€ macht man da keinen Fehler.
Alternativ hatte ich mir noch die Ruten angesehen:
Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick
Boardie banzinator hat auch eine CN-Rute bekommen und war zufrieden: Klick, Klick

Rolle: Klick, als 1500er
Gefällt mir sehr gut. Bei der 3000er wurde aber einem aus dem Thread hier eine beschädigte Rolle geliefert.
Vielleicht guckt man sich auch mal die KastKing Mela an. Sieht ja auch ganz nett aus.

Schnur: Klick
Die Seaknight Nano ist echt dünn. Auch wenn ich leider keinen Schiebmesser besitze um die Schnur nachzumessen. #h Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass im "Aliexpress - Fluch oder Segen"-Thread jemand geschrieben hat, dass die real 1,6Kg tragen soll. Ich hänge sie morgen mal an meine Obstwaage...
Allerdings färbt sie genau wie die gelbe Kastking Schnur etwas ab. Das ist mir eben beim bespulen der Rolle aufgefallen. Ich hatte gelbe Farbe an den Rutenringen. Die KK fische ich in weiß, da färbt nichts ab und mit der Schnur bin ich hochzufrieden und habe sie auf verschiedenen Rollen. Die KK hat auch schon viele Fische gesehen #6 (12 lbs ist super zum Barsch-/Zanderangeln, trägt real 4,5Kg...die 10lbs tut es aber auch). 
Die Seaknight gab es leider nur in gelb oder grün. Wird wohl bald verblassen...Ansonsten scheint die Schnur aber gut zu sein. Wer aber eine "Nano"-Schnur in weiß findet, dem würde ich dazu raten. 

Kleine Jighaken: Klick
habe ich mir in 1,6g bestellt. Die gibt es aber wohl auch noch in 1g. Die Haken sind schön scharf und es gibt keinen verdickten Schaft, an dem die Köder aufplatzen können.

Chebus: Klick
In 2g und 4 g habe ich sie mir bestellt, aber noch nicht am Wasser getestet.

Kleine Offsethaken für die Chebus:
Klick, Klick
Sind noch unterwegs. Die roten Haken in #6, die anderen in 2 und 6

Wobbler für Barsche wurden hier im Thread merfach sehr positiv erwähnt:
Klick
sehr ähnlich und kein Euro pro Stück: Klick 

Wo ich schon dabei bin...#h...die Zange hier ist der absolute Hammer: Klick
Ich gehe nicht mehr ohne diese Zange ans Wasser. Sie schneidet problemlos jede geflochtene Schnur...

UL/L geeignete Gummifische (kleine Auswahl):
Klick, Klick, Klick, Klick


Viel Spaß #h#h#h
Ihr dürft die Liste gerne erweitern. #6


----------



## Kami One (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielen Dank ronram für die super Aufstellung. Gäbe es einen Danke Button hätte ich den 10x geklickt. 
Da kommt man leicht in Versuchung die Ali App anzuwerfen.


----------



## Fr33 (17. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da kannste schnell viel Geld ausgeben.... dann folgt das Platzproblem mit den ganzen bestellten Ködern usw 

Ich bin mal auf die Giftgrüne KastKing Mega 8 gespannt.... 

nxt Monat wird's wohl mal ne BC werden. Ne Haibo STeed oder sowas für ne DAM X-ibit BC Rute


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ok, hier ist meine UL-China-Liste :vik:
> 
> ....
> Wobbler für Barsche wurden hier im Thread merfach sehr positiv erwähnt:
> ...



Der gleiche kleine Wobbler (sieht so aus...) für noch weniger
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-pcs-9-color-New-Arrival-Plastic-Fishing-Lures-Bass-CrankBait-Crank-Bait-Tackle-4-5cm/32725769909.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.O3XK2N
Beim Bestellen darauf achten dass auch der kostenlose Versand ausgeführt wird

Tschö!


----------



## Darket (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Barschwobblern werfe ich die Bearking Bass Slicker ins Rennen. Sind leider gerade teurer geworden, Ich habe noch 5 für rund 14 Euro gekriegt. Ich hatte die Teile letzte Woche erstmals am Wasser. Hat nix gebissen (auf alles andere auch nicht, war noch zu kalt), aber ich hatte die an einer 12g Rute und die Teile fliegen ohne Ende, laufen auch beim monotonen Einkurbeln Top, lassen sich twitchen und sind sauber und fehlerlos verarbeitet. Die kommen qualitativ locker mit Markenwobblern  mit, die ein Vielfaches kosten. So begeistert war ich selten von einer Bestellung und bedaure fast zu dem günstigeren Kurs nicht nochmal fünf geordert zu haben.
http://s.aliexpress.com/A3iaYvUj


----------



## Ezperte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Bei mir ist die Kastking Mega8 in giftgrün ebenfalls unterwegs. Die Kastking Sharky II wird ebenfalls bald folgen.
Im Sommer möchte ich mir dann noch ein BC-Kombo zulegen, wahrscheinlich Kastking Assasin + Rute x, um die Rute habe ich mich bis jetzt noch nichtgekümmert.
Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Assassin?


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bei mir ist die Kastking Mega8 in giftgrün ebenfalls unterwegs. Die Kastking Sharky II wird ebenfalls bald folgen.
> Im Sommer möchte ich mir dann noch ein BC-Kombo zulegen, wahrscheinlich Kastking Assasin + Rute x, um die Rute gabe ich mich bis jetzt noch gekümmert.
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Assassin?




hier die erfahrung aus einem anderen board

http://www.fishing-for-men.de/showthread.php/57410-Oh-mein-Gott-eine-Meuchelm%C3%B6rderin-ins-Haus-gelassen?highlight=assassin



als rute würde ich dir die kuying conqueror empfehlen. seit dem ich dieses superleichte hochmodulierte 50 t toray carbon stöckchen in der hand hatte, will ich nix anderes mehr . zu bestellen bei amazon , denn dort ist sie satte 100 eu günstiger als bei dem schweizer vertrieb. von kuying gibt es auch noch andere modelle , die allesamt empfehlenswert sind .


----------



## Ezperte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke dir, die Rute sieht erstmal sehr gut aus, werde ich mich auf jeden Fall noch mit beschäftigen.
Und Danke für den Link


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Danke dir, die Rute sieht erstmal sehr gut aus, werde ich mich auf jeden Fall noch mit beschäftigen.
> Und Danke für den Link




nix gegen die günstigen kastking rollen. ich hab selbst die mela ,die stealth und die speed daemon. aber seit dem ich jetzt weis, wie die performen schiel ich auf ne nummer besser .nämlich nach einer haibo steed


----------



## Ezperte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Haibo Steed sieht auch interessant aus.Davon habe ich auch schon mal gelesen.
Hat sich eigentlich schon jemand an die Rapala Baitcaster von Ali rangetraut?
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/search.htm?keywords=rapala+baitcaster#/
Gruß


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mich täten die Brave Ruten interessieren. Habt Ihr schon eine importiert?


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So Leute - die beiden KK Mega 8 spulen sind da. Einmal die 14er und einmal die 18er. 

Also vom ersten begrabbeln - Sehr eng geflochten und weich. Ne JBraid (hatte ja vermutet das sind die selben Schnüre) kommt mir nen Hauch weicher vor. Kann aber täuschen. Die KK war ja ganz frisch von der Spule.

Diameter kommt auch so hin, wie man es seit Jahren von PP und co. gewohnt ist. Die 14er entspricht so ziemlich ner 13er PP Super8Slick und die 18er Mega 8 eig- eher ner 15er PP. Bin auf den ersten Test gespannt... vorallem wie Laut und Farbecht die ist...


----------



## fischbär (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die mega8 stimmt nicht vom dm!!! 0.14 gekauft, real 0.2.


----------



## Ezperte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die meisten Hersteller schummeln aber beiden Schnurangaben...


----------



## Ezperte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es gibt aber auch noch eine dünnere 8-Fache von Kastking.
http://www.eposeidon.com/kastking-maxthin8-braid-fishing-line


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die mega8 stimmt nicht vom dm!!! 0.14 gekauft, real 0.2.



Bitte richtig lesen was ich geschrieben habe.... die Mega8 kommt genau so gut (oder wenig) hin, wie die anderen bekannten Marken (PowerPro, JBraid usw.). Zum Glück aber nicht wie z,B. Hemmingway oder auch diverse Whipplash oder Climax Schnüre der Vergangenheit....

Und ja.. die Farbe Zombi Green ist schon heftig


----------



## Ezperte (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine ist auch Zombie Green, mal gucken wie lange die Farbe hält, aber meistens ist sie ja wieder voll in Farbe wenn sie nass ist 

Gruß


----------



## Sebi82 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat eigentlich schon jemand beide Baitcast rollen  (kastking stealth / Kastking royale legend) direkt miteinander verglichen? 
Mich würde vor allem  der Wurfgewicht Unterschied interessieren.... Finde dazu leider nichts

Möchte mir eine von beiden Zulegen, bin mir jedoch unsicher welche ich nehmen soll...
Soll damit auch der Einstig in die Baitcasterei werden


----------



## STRULIK (18. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

kann jemand zu dieser Rute was sagen?

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/SeaKnight-New-Light-Elf-2-1M-2-4M-High-Carbon-Casting-Fishing-Rod-FUJI-Seat-Rings/1166220_32691366849.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.B3lW1v


----------



## fischbär (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ne 170g Rute mit 7g WG bekommst Du hier und bei Ali aber erheblich günstiger als 70 Euro...
Nimm lieber die Abu 4 teilige.


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bin zur Zeit auch an so China Ruten dran. Fuji Ringe... die Blanks sollen teils auch wirklich gut sein. Leichtgewicht allein ist nicht alles. Habe grad meine Rutensammlung sortiert, manche haben einfach keine Reserven im Blank, wenn ein grösserer Fisch kommt. Oder brechen auch so...
In der Hand, beim Fischen und im Belastungstest müsste man die gehabt haben.   Manche dieser Chinaruten bieten wohl einiges für das Geld..
Fehlt dir genauso wie mir die solide Empfehlung dazu
Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## STRULIK (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Bibbelmann
ja, so is das 

@Fischbär
danke für den Tip. Möchte aber lieber ne zweiteilige holen.


----------



## captn-ahab (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ronram, vielen vielen dank!
Die Rute guck ich mir mal genauer an. Wobei ich da noch auf ne daiwa Ninja 1000 Schiele,oder die megaforce.
Die gelbe Rute sieht auch sehr gut aus.
Tolle Arbeit!!


----------



## ronram (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerne doch 

Also ich bin mit der combo super zufrieden.
Stehe gerade am Bach und teste sie.

Also...ein Illex Chubby ist am oberen Rand des möglichen. Geht noch, so gerade. Ist wirklich eine UL-Rute.

Dieser Mini-Wobbler lässt sich gut werfen. Trotz Wind.





2 m vor meinen Füßen war gerade ein Döbel dabei den Wobbler einzusaugen...aber ich Depp habe ihm den Köder aus lauter Schreck ruckartig weggezogen...sonst hätte ich die Rute direkt mit einem guten 30er Döbel einweihen können :-D.

Habe mehrfach Gebüsch und Bäume getroffen, hatte aber keine Schnurtüddel. Auch lockere Schnur wickelt die Rolle souverän auf.

Die Schnur färbt ordentlich ab. Das finde ich nicht so gut. Kauft euch eine weiße Schnur.


----------



## STRULIK (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hat wer schon casting Rute bis 21gr oder 24gr bestellt?


----------



## captn-ahab (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Order die hier bitte... Super Wobbler!! 
Mit 2,5g genau richtig. 

WLure Fischköder Harten Köder Enge Wobble Sinking Jerkbait 4,4 cm 8 # Schwarz Nickel Haken Tiny Minnow Crankbait C617
http://s.aliexpress.com/qyQFZ7jm 
(from AliExpress Android)

Das mit der Schnur ist aber fast immer so. Hab auf meiner Baitcaster eine sau teure Marken Schnur und die färbt mir nach Wochen immer noch die weiße chronarch hell gelb


----------



## ronram (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Würde ich ja gerne, aber gerade im Moment kann ich bei Ali nicht bezahlen.
Die Seite baut sich nicht auf...


----------



## Ezperte (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielleicht klappt es hier? Sogar mit PayPal.

https://www.wlure.com/collections/crankbait/products/fishing-lure-crankbait-c617?variant=19525894086


----------



## Garstling (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt es hier? Sogar mit PayPal.
> 
> https://www.wlure.com/collections/crankbait/products/fishing-lure-crankbait-c617?variant=19525894086


Bei dem Shop habe ich Anfang des Jahres bestellt (Zahlung auch über PayPal); Hat reibungslos funktioniert und den ersten Sichttest haben alle erfolgreich bestanden. Wenn dann Anfang Mai bei uns die Schonzeit vorbei ist, kann ich auch was zum Laufverhalten berichten.

Auf der Seite gibt's auch viele Videos zum Laufverhalten, aber ich bezweifle, dass das unter realen Bedingungen auch so gut aussieht...


----------



## DerAngler0502 (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal hören was ihr von meiner These haltet. Bei Aliexpress fällt es ja relativ schwer gute von schlechten Rollen zu unterscheiden. Allerdings ist mir bei Rollen in Deutschland aufgefallen, dass ausschließlich hochpreisige Modelle mit guter Qualität über einen Runden Schnurclip aus Metall verfügen, sodass man leicht zu dem Entschlussen kommen könnte, dass das auch für die Rollen auf Aliexpress auch gilt, wobei es dort Rollen mit so einem Clip schon ab 30 Euro gibt.
Was haltet ihr davon, bzw. habt ihr mit günstigen Rollen von Aliexpress die so einen Clip haben schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## fischbär (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nö aber ich habe ein Markenmodell mit rundem Metallclip, was nichts taugt...


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Willkommen im Club.
Keine Chance das so zu beurteilen.  Selbst wenn es so oder so aussieht ist weisst du nicht welche  Qualität die verarbeiteten Materialen haben.


----------



## MarcinD (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Jigheads größe 4/0 10 - 14 g? 
Habe Aliexpress rauf und runter durchsucht, aber nix richtiges gefunden. 
Kann dass sein, dass die Jigs da irgendwie kleiner sind. 4/0 hat doch glaube ich eine Hakenlänge von 5,5 cm und die bei Ali sind komplett 5 - 5,5 cm.

Danke 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ronram (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe bisher keine günstigen und guten Jigs in 3/0er oder 4/0er Größe gefunden.
Kaufe mir die hier in D in "Sparpackungen".

Wenn du aber was richtig kleines für UL-Angelei suchst, wirst du bei Ali fündig.  


Die wlure Wobbler sind bestellt. 
Wahrscheinlich waren gestern die alipay Server überlastet.


----------



## RedWolf (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wLure Wobbler hab ich auch bestellt, witziger weise waren die bei Ali 70ct billiger als bei denen im Store


----------



## MarcinD (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

War schon meine Befürchtung. Werde mal in der Bucht schauen, was sich so findet.

Danke.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Jigs in 3/0er oder 4/0er Größe gefunden. Kaufe mir die hier in D in "Sparpackungen"..



Dann tu Dir doch mal selber einen Gefallen und rechne Dir bei diesen "Sparpacks" mal den Einzelpreis aus...|rolleyes


----------



## ronram (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Dann tu Dir doch mal selber einen Gefallen und rechne Dir bei diesen "Sparpacks" mal den Einzelpreis aus...|rolleyes


0,35€/Stück bei meinem letzten Einkauf. 
Und jetzt? :0


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> 0,35€/Stück bei meinem letzten Einkauf.
> Und jetzt? :0


Guter Preis #6


----------



## ronram (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Guter Preis #6


Ja 
Deshalb habe ich da ja auch ordentlich zugeschlagen. 
Ist allerdings schon 2 Jahre her und heute sind es 0,43€/Jig.
Aber halt ordentliche VMC Haken .


----------



## captn-ahab (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerade im Angebot...

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Shallow-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-Minnow-Fishing-Tackle-C152X13/1580292313.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.nymfxI

mein absoluter Liebling!!


----------



## MarcinD (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ist allerdings schon 2 Jahre her und heute sind es 0,43€/Jig.



Gibt es die beim Händler um die Ecke zu dem Kurs, oder irgendwo online. Bei Ebay habe ich 5 für 2,45 € + 1,45 Versandkosten gefunden. 5 ist aber auch nicht wirklich Großpackung.


----------



## ronram (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Beim Tackle Dealer .
tackle-dealer-shop.de

25 Stück pro Packung.


----------



## ronram (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Raubfischspezie.de ist aber auch günstig...
3/0er für 0,39€/Stück (bis 30g)
Da kann man sich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wollte ich gerade sagen, bei dem Preis kannst du auch bei Tommi einkaufen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Endlich


----------



## STRULIK (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@RAUBFISCHULTRA

Und? Was kannst über die Rolle sagen?


----------



## Ezperte (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## magut (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute die erste Lieferung bekommen die echt sch.....  verpackt war. Die Eisrute war nur in einem "Sackerl" eingetütet.
Nun den ersten Disput eröffnet, mal sehen was der Händler sagt:r

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100CM-Ultralight-Pocket-Winter-Ice-Fishing-Fish-Rod-Mini-Tackle-Portable-Travel/32775601312.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.30nM41


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Rolle macht im wie ich finde für den Preis einen sehr guten Eindruck. Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren mal eine Einsteiger Abu Garcia die um die 50€ kam gehabt. Zum Vergleich ist diese hier allemal besser. Werde dann mal im Laufe der Woche wenn die Rute dazu kommt die Rolle bespulen und ein paar Trockenwürfe machen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## putschii (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute ist auch meine Chinarolle angekommen und ich muss sagen, dass selbst wenn die Rolle nicht taugen sollte, es nicht ein zu großer Verlust war, da neben der Rolle noch ne Cap, nen Shirt und ein Faceshield dabei waren  Die Rolle fühlt sich ganz gut an und ich bin gespannt sie in aktion zu erleben.
Habe mir dafür eine Pezon & Michel Streetfishing Concept Casting 5-15g besorgt. Mal gespannt, ob das klappt


----------



## fischbär (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Gerade im Angebot...
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Shallow-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-Minnow-Fishing-Tackle-C152X13/1580292313.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.nymfxI
> 
> mein absoluter Liebling!!


Was hast Du mit dem denn schon gefangen, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## west1 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Gerade im Angebot...
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Shallow-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-Minnow-Fishing-Tackle-C152X13/1580292313.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.nymfxI
> 
> mein absoluter Liebling!!



Wenn sie so wie im Video laufen sind sie Top! #6


----------



## captn-ahab (20. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Barsche, einige richtig schöne barsche. Der hat nen super Lauf.


----------



## postmaster (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerade paar Spielsachen bestellt





http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nqvVbae





http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NNRJaAA

Das neongrüne/gelbe ist bei uns an der Illerkanal sehr fängig.

Und diesen Hakenset. Ich bin über die Qualität gespannt. Werde berichten. Ich wollte mich selber nur über die Qualität überzeugen, da die Haken sehr viele (gute) Bewertungen haben.

http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/imAYVn2


----------



## ronram (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute bekommen:










Sind gut. 

53 Stück

1,77€


----------



## jkc (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und das ein neues Mitglied mit seinem ersten Beitrag auf eine gewerbliche Seite aus Deutschland verlinkt, in einem Thread "gute Chinawobbler" soll uns jetzt nicht spanisch vorkommen?

Deinen Beitrag habe ich mit Verdacht auf Schleichwerbung gemeldet.


Grüße JK


----------



## west1 (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wobbler für 12€ - 16€ sind mir zuteuer, ich kauf ja nicht mal die billigen vom Ali....:q


----------



## Kami One (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

In der Tat sehr spanisch.  Hätte ich auch gemeldet. Wobbler in der Preisklasse passen hier nicht im geringsten rein. Es sein denn ich hab überlesen, dass der Preis für 10 Stück gilt.


----------



## Mainhatten (21. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



raubfischangler29 schrieb:


> .


Danke für den Tipp und die Eigenwerbung. 
Wenn ich dir auch ein kostelosen Tipp geben darf, dann beschäftige dich mal mit den Pflichtangaben für gewerbliche Anbieter. Sonst geht der Erlös der nächsten 100 Wobbler für Kosten einer Abmahnung drauf. Also besser erstmal wieder offline nehmen.

Bitte gern geschehen.


----------



## lolfisch (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat mal jemand Sbirolinos oder günstige Blinker, die für Meerforelle geeignet sind gefunden? Finde hauptsächlich diese komplett geraden und recht schweren Jigs in dieser Art https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/Seaknight-casting-jig-metall-jigging-l-ffel-angelk-der-3d-augen-k-nstlichen-trolling-k-der/32353811584.html






 aber wenige, die fürs durchleiern geeignet sind.


----------



## Ezperte (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die nächste Lieferung ist da


----------



## Maschiach (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Am 28.3. beginnt eine besondere Aktion bei Aliexpress, mit vielen Angeboten und speziellen Gutscheinen. Habe dazu bereits jetzt eine Kastking Mela Stationärrolle vorbestellen können. Bei nun knapp 18 € konnte ich nicht widerstehen und musste es einmal selbst ausprobieren


----------



## OSSSSE (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Am 28.3. beginnt eine besondere Aktion bei Aliexpress, mit vielen Angeboten und speziellen Gutscheinen. Habe dazu bereits jetzt eine Kastking Mela Stationärrolle vorbestellen können. Bei nun knapp 18 € konnte ich nicht widerstehen und musste es einmal selbst ausprobieren


Und ich habe mir schon eine Kastking Assassin vorbestellt [emoji4] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sagt mal Jungs--wie kann ich da vorestellen???#c


----------



## Slick (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Du kannst direkt dort mit Münzen vorbestellen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kast...lgo_pvid=e68a6a39-f28e-405f-bc0c-0ecd7f0e3fe7


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Du kannst direkt dort mit Münzen vorbestellen.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kast...lgo_pvid=e68a6a39-f28e-405f-bc0c-0ecd7f0e3fe7


Vorbestellen bedeutet aber in diesem Sinne nicht, dass es den Kaufpreis ersetzt oder? Das wäre ja zu schön [emoji23]


----------



## Slick (22. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist doch alles nur Show,die wollen die Leute  nur anheizen.:q:q:q


Kaufen,Kaufen,Kaufen................:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## postmaster (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal eine kurze Frage: Ich glaube ich habe hier im Thread mal gelesen, dass eine Zange / Multifunktionstool hoch gelobt wurde. Leider finde ich das nicht mehr. Hat mir jemand zufällig den Link dazu?


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn es das war, Seite 149:



ronram schrieb:


> .....
> Wo ich schon dabei bin...#h...die Zange hier ist der absolute Hammer: Klick
> Ich gehe nicht mehr ohne diese Zange ans Wasser. Sie schneidet problemlos jede geflochtene Schnur...
> 
> ...


----------



## ronram (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ein super Teil. 
Kommt jetzt mit auf meine UL-Tour an den Rhein.
Quasi das Rheinweihen meiner UL-Combo.


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ein super Teil.
> Kommt jetzt mit auf meine UL-Tour an den Rhein.
> Quasi das Rheinweihen meiner UL-Combo.


UL am Rhein? Ich beneide dich gerade etwas. Bei uns an den Rheinabschnitten brauchste schon schwereres Gerät [emoji23]  

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Fr33 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ne das war ne andere Zange. Link kann ich erst heute abend geben.


----------



## ronram (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also die etwas teureren Trulinoyas laufen mega gut!


----------



## Ezperte (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...
Mit meiner zukünftigen Baitcaster möchte ich hauptsächlich mit Cranks fischen, vielleicht ab und zu auch mal Finesse Techniken...alles so ab 5Gramm aufwärts.
Kann mir jemand eine passende Rolle empfehlen?
Sollte eine China Rolle sein (KastKing, Haibo etc.)

Gruß


----------



## OSSSSE (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen...
> Mit meiner zukünftigen Baitcaster möchte ich hauptsächlich mit Cranks fischen, vielleicht ab und zu auch mal Finesse Techniken...alles so ab 5Gramm aufwärts.
> Kann mir jemand eine passende Rolle empfehlen?
> Sollte eine China Rolle sein (KastKing, Haibo etc.)
> ...


Wenn dann die Assassin von kastking. Die wird vor allem in den USA sehr gelobt und schaut nice aus [emoji41] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enno2000 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,

nachdem ich jetzt einen Monat hier mitlese habe ich mich auch angemeldet. Vielleicht kann ich zu dem Thema etwa beitragen.

Kastking Stealth kann ich empfehlen.

Siehe YT


----------



## Ezperte (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super!
Dann wird es wohl die Assassin werden 

Nur mal so am Rande, hat schon jemand die Casting Rute von Kastking ausprobiert?


----------



## postmaster (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nachdem ich jetzt einen Monat hier mitlese habe ich mich auch angemeldet. Vielleicht kann ich zu dem Thema etwa beitragen.
> 
> ...



http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bieAEqB

Wow nur 170g, nicht schlecht. Mir persönlich gefallen die zwei "Kurbeln" nicht.




Fr33 schrieb:


> Ne das war ne andere Zange. Link kann ich erst heute abend geben.



richtig, sah anders aus. Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Enno2000 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hier habe ich die rolle her. Nochmal einen ticken günstiger

https://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170323063314&SearchText=kastking+stealth


----------



## Slick (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat wer ein Link für einen Megabass FX9 FX6?


Wie siehts mit denen aus?


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-New-Minnow-70mm-6g-0-5-1M-Dive-Artificial-Bait-Plastic-Hard-3D-Eyes-Fishing/32585236717.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.262.4mo4j7


Hier die Zange

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Aluminum-Alloy-Fishing-Pliers-Split-Ring-Cutters-Fishing-Holder-Tackle-with-Sheath-Fishing-lip-grips/32717703814.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.TTyuZh


----------



## Enno2000 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...und die Rute habe ich hier. Für den Preis eigentlich total in Ordnung. Habe sie aber noch nicht gefischt. Action: Medium

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-tip-spinning-fishing-rod-7-M-and-ML-actions-4-12g-5-20g-lure-weight/32692749292.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.u1ANlG

kann dann mal was zu schreiben wenn die Rute im Einsatz war


----------



## ronram (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die 0,9€ Alternative zu den Trulinoya Wobblern läuft auch sehr gut.





Ist schwimmend (im Gegensatz zu den Trulinoyas, die sind suspending/leicht sinkend) und geht nicht so tief.

Beide Wobbler lassen sich sehr gut werfen und führen. 
Bestelle mir heute abend nochmal welche. 

Die 1,6g Jigs lassen sich gut werfen, sind aber eher was fürs Stillwasser.
Die 4g Chebus sind am oberen Rand des Möglichen. Geht aber. Geht im Stillwasser sicher noch etwas besser als am Rhein. Auch in den Buhnen gibt es eine leichte Strömung.


----------



## fishbubbles (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die 0,9€ Alternative zu den Trulinoya Wobblern läuft auch sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mal einen Link dazu?


----------



## postmaster (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fishbubbles schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link dazu?




das müsste der hier sein, weil auch bestellt :-D

http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/MVjyfmy



danke für die zange, die wars @slick


----------



## west1 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir ist heute ein nützliches Werkzeug das ich am 27.1. bestellt hatte angekommen, hatte eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr damit gerechnet das das Teil noch kommt.
Bezahlt hatte ich 1,45€ oder so.


----------



## angler1996 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

da hattse ja echt nen Großauftrag ausgelöst|wavey:


----------



## west1 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vorgestern ist aus der Februarbestellung auch so ein nützliches Gerät das der Bastler gebrauchen kann angekommen. #6


----------



## fishbubbles (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, 

habe jetzt mal eine ''kleine'' Bestellung abgegeben, ca. 20 Wobbler und einige kleine Gummifische werden mit demnächst (vielleicht) zum ein oder anderen Fisch verhelfen |supergri


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Der gleiche kleine Wobbler (sieht so aus...) für noch weniger
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-pcs-9-color-New-Arrival-Plastic-Fishing-Lures-Bass-CrankBait-Crank-Bait-Tackle-4-5cm/32725769909.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.O3XK2N



Och Menno. Der Preis, der Preis.. geht noch besser!


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die 0,9€ Alternative zu den Trulinoya Wobblern läuft auch sehr gut.


Das war das letzte Posting dazu. Im Link oben scheint es den sogar (!) für 0,48 USD zu geben... 
da fragt man sich dann, ob es soo billig sein muss


----------



## west1 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Das war das letzte Posting dazu. Kostet woanders 0,48 USD...  Gruß


Sind zwar ähnlich aber nicht die gleichen was auch heißen kann dass die Dinger nicht laufen.


----------



## ronram (23. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei dem geringen Preis kann man es ja mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Enno2000 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mm zu einem Top Preis sind heute diese 3x 50 Haken in verschiedenen Größen gekommen. Nice

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-Fishing-Hook-2-0-BAITHOLDER-HOOK-black-color-Jig-Big-Hook-0-69g-pc/32239177492.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.DiwbYX


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Jerks sind heute auch gekommen. 
Top Verarbeitung und die Drillinge sind auch völlig i.O.


----------



## Freakasod (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Die Jerks sind heute auch gekommen.
> Top Verarbeitung und die Drillinge sind auch völlig i.O.


Hast du einen link dazu? Hab mit sowas noch nie gefischt, aber die sehen interessant aus.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/rQnuaqyy


----------



## bbfishing (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für den Link, hab auch gleich 3 bestellt
Gruß Klaus


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Saugeil. Und wenn man spielen will, tauscht man einfach den Twisterschwanz aus.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Freakasod schrieb:


> Hast du einen link dazu? Hab mit sowas noch nie gefischt, aber die sehen interessant aus.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Mensch lasst doch bitte diese Vollzitate. Die Nerven!
Es reicht, wenn der Text zitiert wird. Selbst das ist oft nicht notwendig.

Danke


----------



## u-see fischer (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> mm zu einem Top Preis sind heute diese 3x 50 Haken in verschiedenen Größen gekommen. Nice
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-Fishing-Hook-2-0-BAITHOLDER-HOOK-black-color-Jig-Big-Hook-0-69g-pc/32239177492.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.DiwbYX



Kannst Du mir sagen, ob der Haken geschränkt ist. Kann man auf dem Bild bei Ali leider nicht sehen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, inzwischen ist bei mir bisi was eingetrudelt. 

1) Ein Satz Laufperlen mit Einhänger für Posen oder Bleie. Für den Preis absolut top! Muss aber schauen, ob die Perle nicht zu groß für die Matchrute ist - alles ab einer 20er Hauptschnur +  stopper sollte aber gehen

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-pack-Fishing-Line-to-Hook-Swivels-Shank-Clip-Connector-Interlock-Snap-Sea-Space-Bean-Lure/32658530935.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.5pEggP

2) Hakenlöser & Schlaufenbinder in einem:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-x-Plastic-Yellow-5-5-inch-Rapid-Hair-Stop-Easy-Loop-Tyer-Disgorger-Combo-L556/32466082134.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.02LXNE

Ebenfalls super Teile für schmales Geld! Ich verlege die Teile immer zu schnell - daher mal gleich 2 x 2Stk geordert 

3) Kleine Arterienklemme:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Plier-Scissor-Line-Cutter-Hook-Remover-Forceps-Tackle/32755868249.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.02LXNE

Genau die selben die es hier im Laden für ein Vielfaches gibt. Sauber verarbeitet - Gutes Material.  Ideal um kleine Haken zu lösen die recht fest sitzen und mit den Plastik Lösern nicht raus gehen bzw. Zangen zu grob sind.

Aktuell warte ich schon bisi länger auf die Teile hier: 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-6Pcs-Soft-Shrimp-Fish-Bait-9cm-4-7g-Wobbler-Swivel-Rubber-lure-Soft-Worms-Bait/32712678347.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.MCTRnl

Mal sehen wann die kommen....


----------



## Enno2000 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@u-see fischer

die haken sind in sich leicht gebogen

sehen um einiges besser aus als auf den Bildern


----------



## 2Fast2Real (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Tiefläuferwobblern von 3-6cm für Forellen im Bach. Habe schon welche von Seaknight und bin begeistert, nur sind die mit 7cm etwas groß für meinen Geschmack.
Evtl. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesen Haken? https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Angelhaken-Hartstahl-Str-me-K-der-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Haken-Widerhaken-Einzigen-Haken-F-r-Angeln/32676178846.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.WYHcaf

Wollte einige meiner Crankbaits auf Schonhaken umrüsten und die VMC sind im Vergleich ja unverschämt teuer.

LG


----------



## mittellandchannel (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit diesen Haken? https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Angelhaken-Hartstahl-Str-me-K-der-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Haken-Widerhaken-Einzigen-Haken-F-r-Angeln/32676178846.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.WYHcaf
> 
> Wollte einige meiner Crankbaits auf Schonhaken umrüsten und die VMC sind im Vergleich ja unverschämt teuer.
> 
> LG



paar Seiten zurück blättern und da siehst du den Post von mir - ich hab die (oder ähnliche?).

Sie sind ordentlich stabil und scharf.


----------



## Bademeister001 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*





Ich habe mich anstecken lassen und auch ein paar Sachen bei Ali bestellt.

Von der Qualität bin ich wirklich positiv überrascht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nach diesen "Schaumstoffmontagerollen" hatte ich auch schon gesucht, unter welchem Namen bist Du denn da fündig geworden? 

Heute meine am 18.03. bestellte Kastking Superpower erhalten, das ging ja mal wirklich fix


----------



## Bademeister001 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schau mal nach "Winding"

10 teile/los Faltbare Eva-schaum Board Angelausrüstung Spule Spule Spule Winding Board Meerwasser Süßwasser Zubehör
http://s.aliexpress.com/Jbq2ya6b 
(from AliExpress Android)

100 Stücke Runde Form Schaum Fischen Winding Board Linie Spule Spulen Werkzeuge
http://s.aliexpress.com/EVZbaiQ7 
(from AliExpress Android)



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super, vielen Dank! Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen...


----------



## RedWolf (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann hier eigentlich jemand was zur Kastking Assassin aus eigener Erfahrung sagen? Bin sie mir am überlegen noch zu holen.

Greetz


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (25. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vor 14 Tagen bestellt, heute gekommen. Riechen irgendwie giftig#c aber ich denke den Geruch wird man los.


----------



## Ezperte (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Weiß jemand wie lange der Sale bei Ali geht?


----------



## flasha (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, gibt es eigentlich noch andere empfehlenswerte Rollen/Ruten? 

Würd gern eine Kastking für meine Barschpeitsche mal testen. Skarky II oder Mela. Kann mir jemand sagen, was denn die gravierenden Unterschiede sind? 

Bislang habe ich auch nur "leichte" Ruten gefunden. Gibt es auch empfehlenswertes im Bereich 15-40 oder 20-60g? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enno2000 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ab 0 Uhr des Tages 24h lang. Angebote können aber begrenzt sein


----------



## Ezperte (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke!


----------



## mittellandchannel (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kopie vom Crazy Flapper: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MERED...bbabf362&tpp=1


----------



## Kami One (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Link funktioniert bei mir leider nicht. Kannst du den bitte nochmal einstellen.


----------



## OSSSSE (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir leider auch nicht 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerAngler0502 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Weiß jemand ob man über Alipay auch mit der ec-Karte bezahlen kann, ob dafür Gebühren anfallen und ob, wenn ich bei mehreren Shops bestelle, auch mehrere Pakete ankommen ?


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Betreff: Crazy Flapper-

Gebt mal bei Aliexpress Meredith ein. Da müsste das Objekt dabei sein


----------



## postmaster (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Crazy Flapper

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Fishing-Lures-Crazy-Flapper-70mm-3g-10pc-Lot-Craws-Soft-Lures-Fishing-For-Fishing-Soft/32798711171.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490597904264&sk=F6Uv7ei&aff_trace_key=11dbe42cad474dbea367ad12c6cff507-1490597904264-00683-F6Uv7ei

bzw.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Fishing-Lures-Crazy-Flapper-90mm-6-1g-10pc-Lot-Craws-Soft-Lures-Fishing-Soft-Bait/32798707496.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490597925495&sk=NV3jeeq&aff_trace_key=e30757f9821b479db310201b70a46096-1490597925495-04957-NV3jeeq


----------



## Kami One (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke!!!


----------



## Enno2000 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nochmal meine Korrektur zum Zeitpunkt und der Dauer des Events. 9 Uhr morgen geht es los. 24 h


----------



## STRULIK (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

am 28.03 ?

Habs scho gesehen, Danke!


----------



## Purist (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> nochmal meine Korrektur zum Zeitpunkt und der Dauer des Events. 9 Uhr morgen geht es los. 24 h



Falsch, es beginnt zwar morgen (28.3.) die Rabatte gelten bis einschließlich 30.3. 
Wohlgemerkt sind morgen auch noch nicht alle Artikel auf dem rabattierten Preis, sondern erst übermorgen oder noch später.

Noch ein Hinweis meinerseits, weil es ja nicht die erste solche Aliaktion ist: Wenn ihr wirklich sparen wollt, kauft nur Artikel die ihr schon länger beobachtet habt. Der Grund: Momentan sind die Preise (auch die bereits rabattierten) nicht auf normalem Niveau, wenn sie an dem 7th Anniversary Sale teilnehmen. In der Vergangenheit war es so, dass nicht wenige Produkte nach dem Sonderverkauf noch einmal billiger wurden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Richtig, viele Preise sind aktuell deutlich höher, selbst mit dem Event-Rabatt.
Das war schon immer so beim Ali.

Hab zb vor einiger Zeit Stabbatterien bestellt, Kostenpunkt war etwa 4,30€ für 10 Stk.
Das langt mir fürs ganze Jahr und war etwa 1/3 des Preises hier in Deutschland fürs exakt gleiche Produkt.

Aktuell kosten die Batterien nun deutlich über 10€ inkl. dem Event-Rabatt. Für das Geld kann ich sie dann auch vor Ort im laden kaufen.


----------



## Slick (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*







Kam heute.Tönnchenwirbel mit Einhänger






Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die China-Kombo ist nun vollständig. 
Heute kam die Baitcast Rute und ich muss sagen für 36€ eine sehr leichte Carbon Steckrute mit Fuji Beringung zu bekommen ist schon klasse.


----------



## Ezperte (27. März 2017)

DerAngler0502 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß jemand ob man über Alipay auch mit der ec-Karte bezahlen kann, ob dafür Gebühren anfallen und ob, wenn ich bei mehreren Shops bestelle, auch mehrere Pakete ankommen ?


 
Würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## fishbubbles (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DerAngler0502 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Weiß jemand ob man über Alipay auch mit der ec-Karte bezahlen kann, ob dafür Gebühren anfallen und ob, wenn ich bei mehreren Shops bestelle, auch mehrere Pakete ankommen ?




Du kannst mit EC-Karte bezahlten, wenn du über Onlinebanking verfügst. Dann kannst du als Bezahlungsmethode Giropay wählen. 

Wenn du bei mehreren Shops bestellst, erhältst du auch mehrere Päckchen, denn Aliexpress ist ähnlich wie Ebay, sprich nur eine Verkaufsplattform.


----------



## STRULIK (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Raubfischultra
Hast es Link für die Rute?
Danke!


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@STRULIK

Klar 

http://s.aliexpress.com/FRfeMRFV 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enno2000 (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nabend. sind eigentlich diese 2$ Gutscheine Stapelbar? Macht es im Bezug auf die Gutscheine mehr Sinn Einzelbestellungen aufzugeben oder mehrere auf einmal zusammen zu bezahlen. 

Lg|wavey:


----------



## Purist (27. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> nabend. sind eigentlich diese 2$ Gutscheine Stapelbar?



Nein- die sonstigen Bedingungen kennst du? Die Dinger gelten ab 12 oder 14€, manche Läden akzeptieren sie auch erst ab 38€..


----------



## Enno2000 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

geht mir eher um die diversen 2$ coupons die ohne mindestbestellung sind. direkt von ali. ich schaue mal wie es läuft


----------



## RedWolf (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, ich hab mir jetzt die Kastking Assassin und die KastKing 2017 Mega 8 Brand 274M 8 Strands Japan PE Braided Fishing Line bestellt. Bin mal auf alles gespannt... Wirklich gespart hab ich dabei allerdings nicht  Ich glaube in summe so 2-5€


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese Ali Coupons sind scheinbar doch nicht allgemeingültig, aber habe nun was gefunden wo man einen einsetzen konnte.


----------



## Enno2000 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

normal erscheinen die erst im zweiten Schritt. also kaufen. dann erscheinen die Gutscheine. der letzte Schritt (Bezahlen) ist dann erst der Finale. Vorher kann man auch abbrechen.


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe nun auch bei einer Baitcaster Rolle zugeschlagen, einfach nur um es mal auszuprobieren. Jetzt fehlt noch eine passende Rute  Hat jemand eine Empfehlung bzw spricht etwas gegen eine viergeteilte Steckrute?


----------



## RedWolf (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt noch eine passende Rute



Dem schließe ich mich an, wenn jemand ne Idee für ne gute BC Rute für die Assassin hat, nur raus mit der Sprache. (Muss auch keine Ali Rute sein )


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So bei den heutigen Deals konnte ich nicht anders und habe mir nun endlich die Kastking Assassin gekauft für einen super Preis. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Assassin-Dual-Brakes-System-Full-Carbon-Body-7-5KG-16-5LB-Drag-12BBs-Super-Light/32754659797.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.A7O3iu

mit Coupon waren es zusammen nur 37,64 €. Nirgends günstiger zu finden. ich hoffe nur das der Zoll nicht noch dazwischen funkt.


----------



## Enno2000 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ne die schreiben da eh nen anderen preis drauf.


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> ne die schreiben da eh nen anderen preis drauf.


Ja gebaut so lief es bei mir immer. Ich musste nie Zoll zahlen... Ich hoffe sie machen es auch dieses Mal [emoji41] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist das von einem Drittanbieter oder gibt es da noch verschiedene Modelle von? Habe meine direkt bei Kastking gekauft und abzgl. Gutscheinen 33,05 € bezahlt.


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Ist das von einem Drittanbieter oder gibt es da noch verschiedene Modelle von? Habe meine direkt bei Kastking gekauft und abzgl. Gutscheinen 33,05 € bezahlt.



DAMN !! Noch weniges hast du bezahlt? Klasse #6


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jetzt kam gerade der Postbote und hat mir meine neue UV-Lampe gebracht. Habe schon einmal diese Lampe gekauft und bin mit der Qualität mehr als zufrieden. Ein tolles Teil


----------



## putschii (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das der Zoll nicht noch dazwischen funkt.


bei mir ging es ohne zoll und meine assa war noch etwas teurer als deine und kam nach drei Wochen an.


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habt Ihr bei der Assassin Versand aus China oder Russland gewählt?


----------



## postmaster (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Jetzt kam gerade der Postbote und hat mir meine neue UV-Lampe gebracht. Habe schon einmal diese Lampe gekauft und bin mit der Qualität mehr als zufrieden. Ein tolles Teil



Hi OSSSSE,

handelt sich dabei um diese UV-Lampe? Ich bin auch schon länger auf der Suche hier im Thread, weil das glaub ich schon mal gepostet wurde. Wie viel hast du bezahlt?


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-NEW-CREE-LED-UV-Flashlight-SK68-Purple-Violet-Light-UV-395nm-Lamp-free-shipping/32621741558.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.KmnKys


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Hi OSSSSE,
> 
> handelt sich dabei um diese UV-Lampe? Ich bin auch schon länger auf der Suche hier im Thread, weil das glaub ich schon mal gepostet wurde. Wie viel hast du bezahlt?
> 
> ...



Exakt diese ist es. Habe nun schon 2 davon und sie sind klasse. Und super günstig wie ich finde. kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Habt Ihr bei der Assassin Versand aus China oder Russland gewählt?



China. Russland ging bei mir nicht zu wählen.


----------



## RedWolf (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> China. Russland ging bei mir nicht zu wählen.



Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## postmaster (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Exakt diese ist es. Habe nun schon 2 davon und sie sind klasse. Und super günstig wie ich finde. kann ich dir nur empfehlen.



Danke dir. Ist bestellt 

Ich habe mir die geflochtene Schnurr bestellt. Ich glaube die Produkte von Kastking sind echt klasse - zumal sie echt durchweg positive Bewertungen haben in allen Bereichen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-2016-New-Braid-Line-300Yds-274M-0-26-0-45mm-30-80LB-8-Strands-Super/32530691150.html?aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1490693351137&sk=A27iQv3&aff_trace_key=d5a532cce3fb4111b2da65444719b581-1490693351137-00785-A27iQv3


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ist bestellt
> 
> Ich habe mir die geflochtene Schnurr bestellt. Ich glaube die Produkte von Kastking sind echt klasse - zumal sie echt durchweg positive Bewertungen haben in allen Bereichen.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-2016-New-Braid-Line-300Yds-274M-0-26-0-45mm-30-80LB-8-Strands-Super/32530691150.html?aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1490693351137&sk=A27iQv3&aff_trace_key=d5a532cce3fb4111b2da65444719b581-1490693351137-00785-A27iQv3


Gute Wahl. Kastking kannst du dir immer kaufen. Musst nur mal bei Amazon.com schauen. Dort gibt es sehr viele Erfahrungsberichte zu den Kastking Produkten. Und eigentlich so gut wie keine negativen Erfahrungen. Echt beeindruckend 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mir ist bei der Schnur jetzt aufgefallen, dass es mehrere Kastking Stores bei Aliexpress gibt. Sind die alle offiziell bzw wenigstens original, weiß dazu jemand etwas? Die Bewertungen scheinen auf jeden Fall immer top zu sein


----------



## RedWolf (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Mir ist bei der Schnur jetzt aufgefallen, dass es mehrere Kastking Stores bei Aliexpress gibt. Sind die alle offiziell bzw wenigstens original, weiß dazu jemand etwas?



Hier der offizielle KastKing Store 
https://kastking.aliexpress.com/store/216889?spm=2114.10010108.0.0.mo42jE


----------



## Purist (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für original halte ich die nicht, die benutzen nur den Namen 

Was ich außerdem vermute: Die bei Aliexpress auftauchenden Läden hängen eng zusammen, genauer gesagt: Ein Verkäufer hat mehrere "Stores". 
Warum? 
Es gibt z.B. bei Kunstködern welche, die haben ein identisches Sortiment. Trotzdem sind bei allen die gleichen Köderfarben zeitgleich ausverkauft, selbst wenn sie erst zwei-drei Bestellungen/Verkäufe hatten. Die angeblich lieferbare Menge stimmt auch nicht (mehr), oft geben die da 999 Stück an, obwohl sie deutlich weniger haben..


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So hier einmal kurz und knapp meine SCHLECHTESTEN Köder die ich je bei Ali bestellt habe !!!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-pc-11-5cm-13-1g-fishing-lure/32790087425.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.gxyom8

Der Lack ist unter alle Kanone, viele Stellen sind entweder gar nicht bemalt oder abgeplatzt. Die Ösen sind verbogen. Die Haken sind ein Witz. Aber schaut selber

Das einzige was echt gut war, ist das der Verkäufer mir entgegen gekommen ist und mir Gutscheine gegeben hat. Dadurch konnte ich gleich neue Dinge probieren ^^


----------



## Angelbazi (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moinsen!

eine Billigkopie von einem RawFinesse Maßband oder vergleichbares hat nicht zufällig jemand beim Ali entdeckt? Mir fallen keine Suchbegriffe mehr ein und gefunden habe ich bis jetzt nichts.

Salve

Bazi


----------



## Purist (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> eine Billigkopie von einem RawFinesse Maßband oder vergleichbares hat nicht zufällig jemand beim Ali entdeckt?



Ich brauche sowas nicht, aber die Dinger gibt's dort und sind auch nicht schwer zu finden:
z.B. hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Waterproof-Portable1-5m-Fishing-Ruler-Scale-De-Pesca-Alicate-De-Pesca-Acrylic-Fibres-Ultra-Long-For/32640093842.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Professional-120cm-Metal-Fishing-Ruler-Accurate-Fish-Measuring-Ruler-for-Fishing-Competition-Fishing-Accessories-Tool/32702009531.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/TSURINOYA-Waterproof-Fish-Ruler-Length120cm-Width-8cm-PVC-Plastic-Fishing-Measuring-Rulers-Fishing-Tool-Lure-Tackle/32803295318.html


----------



## funnekuchen (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> eine Billigkopie von einem RawFinesse Maßband oder vergleichbares hat nicht zufällig jemand beim Ali entdeckt?
> 
> Bazi



Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch nach Maßbändern gesucht und folgende gefunden:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Length-150cm-Width-5cm-Portable-Fishing-Ruler-Scale-Fishing-Tackle-De-Pesca-Tool-Pesca-Accessories-Fish/32694657234.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Professional-120cm-Metal-Fishing-Ruler-Accurate-Fish-Measuring-Ruler-for-Fishing-Competition-Fishing-Accessories-Tool/1941798_32702009531.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/128cm-50-inch-Fishing-Ruler-Scale-Fish-Measuring-Ruler-Alicate-De-Pesca-Acrylic-Fibres-Ultra-Long/1947990_32762183466.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Ilure-Fishing-Ruler-120cm-For-Measuring-Fish-Size-Fishing-Tackle-Accessories-For-Competition-Free-Shipping/1680036_32781595528.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Trulinoya-Waterproof-measuring-ruler-120cm-8cm-Fish-Ruler-for-Fishing-PVC-Plastic-Fishing-Ruler-fishing-tool/1680036_32744886118.html

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir helfen konnte.

Edit: Ups, da war ich wohl zu spät


----------



## Angelbazi (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielen Dank! :vik:


----------



## knutwuchtig (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Gute Wahl. Kastking kannst du dir immer kaufen. Musst nur mal bei Amazon.com schauen. Dort gibt es sehr viele Erfahrungsberichte zu den Kastking Produkten. Und eigentlich so gut wie keine negativen Erfahrungen. Echt beeindruckend
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk




eine vielzahl der bewertungen sind gefaket.
ganz lustig liest sich das auf deutschen seiten , wo dann solche mit google übersetzer eingesetzten bewertungen stehen. also nicht immer alles alles glauben !!


----------



## Enno2000 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die bewertungen werden doch alle automatisch ins deutsche übersetzt oder?


----------



## RedWolf (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> die bewertungen werden doch alle automatisch ins deutsche übersetzt oder?



Teils Teils, es kommt immer auf den Händler an...

Aber dass KastKing etc auch gute Ware produzieren kann man beispielsweise hier auf deutsch lesen:
http://wobblerangeln.de/kastking-royale-legend-baitcaster/
http://www.city-angler.de/2014/11/billig-china-baitcaster-im-selbsttest.html

Und hier bei Walmart:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/KastKing...11-1-BB-Dual-Brake-System-Faster-St/182820434

Just my two cents 

Oder wie der Übersetzer sagt:

Nur meine zwei Pfennige


----------



## flasha (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand die Sharky und die Mela? Würde gerne mal wissen, wie unterschiedlich diese beiden Modelle ausfallen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## OSSSSE (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> eine vielzahl der bewertungen sind gefaket.
> ganz lustig liest sich das auf deutschen seiten , wo dann solche mit google übersetzer eingesetzten bewertungen stehen. also nicht immer alles alles glauben !!



Hehe glaube mir durch meinen Job und meine kinder glaube ich nicht alles im Leben. :vik: Aber trotzdem gibt es sehr viele positive Feedbacks vor der englischen Seite von Amazon. Das die Leute die dann einfach pber Google in Deutsche übersetzt haben und dann auf die deutsche Amazon Seite gebracht haben grenzt schon an einer Frechheit da hast du Recht #6


----------



## Purist (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> eine vielzahl der bewertungen sind gefaket.



Warum glaubst du das? Die sind genauso passend wie die bei Ebay- Dass der Übersetzer schrottig ist, naja. Früher gab's das nicht, da musste man noch selber übersetzen, bei den vielen russischen Kunden war das nicht immer einfach.  

Noch ein Tip für euch: 
Wenn ihr nicht per App bestellt, benutzt zum sparen Cashback Anbieter. Bei Shoop gibt's dadurch z.B. noch einmal 6%, bei freetoy sogar 6,5% Rabatt. Das tracken klappt meist problemlos, bis zu Freigabe kann es allerdings ein paar Monate dauern- ist bei Ali eben so


----------



## Ezperte (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Assassin ist bestellt,kann noch jemand ne passende Rute zu empfehlen?

Bei der Kreditkartenbezahlung sind doch unter der Kartennummer zwei Kästchen (eins mit MM und eins mit YY) dort kommt rein wie lange die Karte noch gültig ist, richtig?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hätte ich das gewusst, dass die Assassin genauso teuer ist wie die Stealth vor 2 Wochen hätte ich lieber auf heute gewartet.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte schon im entsprechenden Thread gefragt, aber inwiefern ist die Assassin denn besser als die Stealth?


----------



## magut (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

heute angekommen

kleine Gummis 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-3-5cm-0-4g-The-small-fake-bait-Soft-floating-Bionic-Artificial-pan-fish-Luminous/32792476738.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.DXbtDu

twister

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoy-4-3cm-0-9g-12pcs-lot-Double-Tail-Soft-Lures-Soft-Plastic-Bait-Swimbaits-Soft/32715366142.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ND6KjT

Eisrute

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/75cm-Portable-Shrimp-Winter-Ice-Fishing-Rod-Fish-Tackle-Pole-Mini-Rods-Telescopic-fishing-reel-not/32774648159.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ND6KjT

alles Trotz Zahlensturz in der Postleitzahl angekommen
find ich echt klasse
LG
Mario


----------



## Ezperte (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hm,habe meine Assassin leider in Rechtshand bestellt, habe die Bestellung abgebrochen und den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben, hoffentlich geht das alles gut .


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bist Du Linkshänder oder wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## Ezperte (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nein, ich bin rechtshändler, mit der Rechten halte ich die Rute und mit der Linken kurbel ich.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Bist Du Linkshänder oder wo ist da das Problem?



Rechtshänder = rechts die Rolle/Rute, Links Kurbel also Linkshandmodell bestellen. Es wird bestellt wo die Kurbel liegen soll. Bissel verwirrend.


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das wusste ich nicht, dann habe ich das auch falsch bestellt... :/


----------



## Ezperte (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wann hast du bestellt, man kann auch immer noch abbrechen.


----------



## funnekuchen (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zur Not kann man auch mit rechts werfen, danach die rute in die linke Hand nehmen und mit rechts kurbeln. Muss man sich natürlich umgewöhnen, aber für einen Rechtshänder sollte das eigentlich kein Problem darstellen. Nur das wechseln in die linke Hand kann auf Dauer natürlich nervig sein. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Abbrechen wird mir noch als Option angezeigt. Ist dann wohl das sinnvollste, wie ärgerlich...
Gibt dazu aber auch keine Bilder, ist ja schon nicht so selbsterklärend finde ich


----------



## Mainhatten (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Machen die Amis nur so aber ich habe nie verstanden warum. Für mich wäre das nichts. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezperte (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Maschiach,
Bestellst du gleich eine neue?
Ich habe da noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen mit, weißt du ob wie das alles mit dem Geld klappt?


----------



## fishbubbles (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Geld wird dir in der Regel nach wenigen Tagen maximal einer Woche auf dein Konto gutgeschrieben wenn du mit Giropay oder Sofortüberweisung bezahlt hast. mit Kreditkarte dürfte das ganze ähnlich ablaufen.


----------



## Maschiach (28. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich warte erstmal ab, evtl kann ja der Versand nicht mehr unterbrochen werden oder Ähnliches. 

Habe bislang erst einmal etwas storniert, da standen dann auf der KK Abrechnung jeweils Be- und Entlastung mit zwei oder drei Tagen Differenz.

Update: habe gerade mit einem sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiter gechattet und der hat mir angeboten entweder alles wie bereits eingeleitet zu stornieren oder die Bestellung auf das andere Modell umzuändern. So wie es aussieht darf ich mich also weiterhin zum sehr guten Preis auf die Assassin freuen (und wie beabsichtigt mit links kurbeln )


----------



## Ezperte (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir steht jetzt finished, heißt ich bestelle jetzt eine neue.

Update: Ist jetzt bestellt 

Hat noch jemand eine passende Rute? Kennt jemand die Kastking Rute? Und wie sieht es mit der Schnur aus, die Mega8, die bei mir sowieso unterwegs ist oder eine anderer?


----------



## Bademeister001 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ahoi, hat schon jemand günstige Spinnerblättchen und Achsen gefunden?
Ich suche kleine für Plattfischmontagen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## postmaster (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Bei mir steht jetzt finished, heißt ich bestelle jetzt eine neue.
> 
> Update: Ist jetzt bestellt
> 
> Hat noch jemand eine passende Rute? Kennt jemand die Kastking Rute? Und wie sieht es mit der Schnur aus, die Mega8, die bei mir sowieso unterwegs ist oder eine anderer?



Für welchen Verwendungszweck?

Zum Spinnfischen vielleicht diesen hier?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-1-98M-2-10M-2-40M-Carbon-Fiber-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-Medium-Fast-Action-Lure/32775128546.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490771293828&sk=QRN3f2n&aff_trace_key=bf240d12cfe04c20aa35254ff80dad19-1490771293828-05219-QRN3f2n

Spinnfischen + Teleskop (Ist wohl sehr beliebt - viele Orders + gute Bewertungen)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Carbon-Saltwater-Telescopic-Fishing-Rod-Superhard-Ultra-Light-Rod-Carbon-1-8M-2-7M-Fishing/32540292719.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490771492700&sk=qbEQfmQ&aff_trace_key=9505ad85e4a95a2f19fd5292d16f3-1490771492700-05705-qbEQfmQ


----------



## Maschiach (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir diese hier bestellt, wollte ohnehin mal eine kurze Rute ausprobieren:
https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/32782643090.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&productId=32782643090&productSubject=2-1-2-4-2-7m-Lure-Rod-4-Section-Carbon-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-Travel-Rod

Wenn sie angekommen ist, werde ich berichten.


----------



## RedWolf (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Gibt dazu aber auch keine Bilder, ist ja schon nicht so selbsterklärend finde ich



Naja das stimmt so nicht ganz... Hier ein Bild vom offiziellen KastKing Store bei Ali:


----------



## Maschiach (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@redwolf: hatte ich gestern Abend auch gesehen, aber genau dieses Bild fehlt bei dem Shop wo ich bestellt habe x-D


----------



## Ezperte (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@postmaster
Ich bräuchte eine Castingrute.


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wegen Spinnerblaettern etc pp

Ahoi,

schau mal in den Countbass store

Wegen Casting und Spinnruten würde ich den Target Haendler besuchen, der hat die Brave rods.


----------



## postmaster (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> @postmaster
> Ich bräuchte eine Castingrute.



Im Bereich Baitcast kenne ich mich nicht so aus, aber laut den Bewertungen und Verkaufszahlen soll der hier gut sein

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-68M-1-8M-Portable-Fishing-Rod-Spinning-Fish-Hand-Fishing-Tackle-Lure-Rod-Baitcasting-fishing/32676599316.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490790401997&sk=imuNbIA&aff_trace_key=0a31bbd267ec4b7e413ceb940a2a9-1490790401997-08479-imuNbIA

Wurde hier glaube ich schon empfohlen

https://countbass.aliexpress.com/store/512107

edit: zu langsam


----------



## RedWolf (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Wegen Casting und Spinnruten würde ich den Target Haendler besuchen, der hat die Brave rods.


Kannst du dazu mal einen Link posten?


----------



## postmaster (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Kannst du dazu mal einen Link posten?




Müsste der hier sein

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/1669567?aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1490792113402&sk=3VjiUJ6&aff_trace_key=007d23c2121f4edca9e1667bcdb1b226-1490792113402-00525-3VjiUJ6


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Kannst du dazu mal einen Link posten?


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Lure-Fishing-Rods-Brave-Sea-Bass-Spinning-Lures-Rod-2-74m-M-8-38g-Lure/32711651737.html

Der Haendler heisst Target sports


----------



## jkc (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, in Wirklichkeit ist da aber schon ein Ring, wo der auf dem Produktfoto fehlt ja?|kopfkrat


----------



## Ezperte (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi postmaster,
Die Ruten sehen gut aus, aber die 11€ sind mir doch ein bisschen zu günstig.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Servus,

bräuchte mal Eure Hilfe.
Bin auf der Suche nach Flash Ligths für die Tiefsee.
Meine auch die wurden hier vor kurzem gepostet.
Habe nun bis zur Seite 100 zurückgeblättert, wurde aber leider nicht fündig.  
Jetzt bin ich am zweifeln ob es überhaupt dieser Thread war. |kopfkrat
Definitiv war es aber eine Verlinkung zu Aliexpress.
Dort habe ich mich auch schon auf die Suche gemacht
aber ohne den richtigen Suchbegriff |uhoh: 

Gewiss kann mir hier doch jemand weiter helfen.|rolleyes

Besten Dank im Voraus#6


----------



## Slick (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi Detlev,

die hier sind Top

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-Mo...lgo_pvid=e04914fc-5d05-4721-9d92-3e64e47a9acd

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-arrival-3000-Lumens-CREE-XML-T6-LED-Zoomable-Focus-flashlight-Torch-Lamp-AAA-18650/32615369655.html?scm=1007.12908.39582.0&pvid=68bdbd81-3237-4d10-a907-a889b8702519&tpp=1

Eine Nummer kleiner

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-Mini-2000-Lumens-Bright-CREE-Q5-LED-Adjustable-Zoom-Focus-Flashlight-Torch-Lamp-Light/32650216356.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.upImM9

Grüße


----------



## Ezperte (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mal geguckt, die Rosewood Ruten sehen gut aus, jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## jkc (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, ich denke Fischkopp meint eher sowas:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Drop...lgo_pvid=385c7d43-619f-4cec-84f5-40e40a603de3

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs...lgo_pvid=385c7d43-619f-4cec-84f5-40e40a603de3

Suchwort "blitzen Köder"|supergri

Grüße JK


----------



## Slick (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

:c:c:c:c

Ich dachte er will im dunklen fischen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mehmed,

 zum Glück habe ich dich nicht direkt angeschrieben.
 Wobei im Dunkeln, will ich ja Fischen. 

 JK hat allerdings recht.#6 
 Auf Blitzen Köder muss man allerdings erst mal kommen.|kopfkrat

 Ich danke Euch!!!


----------



## fischbär (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen für so praktischen Kleinkram der gut ist? Oder gute billige Drillinge?

Übrigens habe ich mein Geld für die Abu Rute zurück bekommen! Produktfälschung. Passt also auf!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> JK hat allerdings recht.#6
> Auf Blitzen Köder muss man allerdings erst mal kommen.|kopfkrat



So einen Blödsinn muss man aber nur eingeben wenn man auf der "deutschen" Seite von Ali sucht. Benutzt die internationale englische Seite und ihr findet schneller und mehr passende Treffer.

z.Bsp. deine gesuchten Flash Baits:

https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-deep-flash-baits.html?initiative_id=SB_20170329072803&site=glo&groupsort=1&SortType=price_asc&g=y&SearchText=deep+flash+baits


----------



## Ezperte (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Tut mir leid, aber ich muss nochmal fragen bevor der Sale vorbei ist, kann mir jemand eine China Casting Rute empfehlen?



Würde mir echt sehr helfen!

Gruß


----------



## OSSSSE (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Tut mir leid, aber ich muss nochmal fragen bevor der Sale vorbei ist, kann mir jemand eine China Casting Rute empfehlen?
> 
> 
> ...


Kastking Assassin 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Er sucht eine Rute und nicht eine Rolle  

Kann die hier empfehlen 

http://s.aliexpress.com/uuYZnIve 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mainhatten (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Lass dich nicht unter Druck setzen. Soviel billiger sind die jetzt in Aktion auch nicht. Die Preise hat man davor auch schon bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezperte (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke dir für den Link, ist schon mal nicht schlecht.

Ja, stimmt Mainhattan... Ich lass mir mal lieber Zeit


----------



## magut (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ok, hier ist meine UL-China-Liste :vik:
> 
> Kleine Jighaken: Klick
> habe ich mir in 1,6g bestellt. Die gibt es aber wohl auch noch in 1g. Die Haken sind schön scharf und es gibt keinen verdickten Schaft, an dem die Köder aufplatzen können.
> ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen für so praktischen Kleinkram der gut ist? Oder gute billige Drillinge?
> 
> Übrigens habe ich mein Geld für die Abu Rute zurück bekommen! Produktfälschung. Passt also auf!



Was schwebt dir denn so unter "praktischem Kleinkram" vor?

Wirbel, Snaps & Co. sind durchaus nicht viel schlechter wie das Zeux was bei uns im Laden abgammelt.
Knicklichter, Stabbatterien, kleine Zangen, Pieper, Waagen..auch alles ok und preislich immer interessant.
Haken gibt es durchaus vernünftige Qualität zum kleinen Preis.

Über so manches Posensortiment könnte man sicher mal nachdenken, Futterkörbe wenn man bissl sucht ebenfalls, Bleie sind generell teurer wie hier (Ausnahme Wickelblei).
Inwiefern Dinge wie Safety Clips was taugen kann ich nicht sagen, benutz die Dinger halt nicht.

Etwas abseits der Angelei findet man natürlich auch interessante Dinge, die gut und preiswert sind.

Zb kleine Digitalwaagen, Thermometer, Taschenlampen, Taschen, Trockennetze (ideal wenn man räuchert im Sommer), kl. Radio im Ziggischachtelgröße usw.

Bei Drillingen werd ich allerdings vorsichtig.
Die werden sicher keine besseren zum Kampfpreis verjubeln, die auch an den billigen Wobblern dran sind.
Im ersten Moment sind die alle schön spitz und scharf, aber was aushalten tun die Dinger nicht wirklich. Zum Teil haste da auch mal welche bei, die man sogar mit den Fingern aufbiegen kann.


----------



## fishbubbles (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei Drillingen werd ich allerdings vorsichtig.
> Die werden sicher keine besseren zum Kampfpreis verjubeln, die auch an den billigen Wobblern dran sind.
> Im ersten Moment sind die alle schön spitz und scharf, aber was aushalten tun die Dinger nicht wirklich. Zum Teil haste da auch mal welche bei, die man sogar mit den Fingern aufbiegen kann.



Je nachdem wo und vor allem auf was man Angelt könnte das ein Problem darstellen. Bei größeren Wobblern würde ich auch die Drillinge ggf. gegen qualitativ hochwertigere austauschen. Bei den kleinen Wobblern, welche ich am Bach zum Forellenangeln verwende reichen die Drillinge meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus. Tauschen kann man ja immernoch.


----------



## Fidde (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

BKK ist wirklich gut.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100p...lgo_pvid=5a9b545a-5740-4d04-a6e7-32870931bb06
Und auch diese Haken https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-8-Pcs-6-0-52kg-Silver-Big-Up-Eye-Saltwater-Jigging-Sea-Fishing-Hooks-Fishhook/32549592676.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.KcdgFd sind sehr gut und günstig, wie auch diese https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pc-SUNLURE-Saltwater-Fishing-Hook-SJ43-JIGGING-HOOK-1-0-13-0-Model-Stainless-Steel-Fishhook/32594593373.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.KcdgFd

Ob das die Kleinteile sind die Du suchst #c Hast Du ja aber nicht weiter spezifiziert.|rolleyes


----------



## postmaster (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfehlungen für so praktischen Kleinkram der gut ist? Oder gute billige Drillinge?
> 
> Übrigens habe ich mein Geld für die Abu Rute zurück bekommen! Produktfälschung. Passt also auf!



Meinst du sowas?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pisfun-Fishing-Lure-Kit-175pcs-Set-Minnow-Popper-Crank-Spinner-Metal-Lure-Spoon-Swivel-Soft-Bait/32776438109.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490865538874&sk=QNZj6me&aff_trace_key=62e5f1e086f9435fbaa9169d194fd24d-1490865538874-03120-QNZj6me

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Qualitätsmäßig nach hinten los gehen kann.. Allerdings hat man, wenn die Qualität gut sein sollte, super Auswahl/Sortiment für schmales Geld.

Auch gut (viele/gute Bewertungen)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-Fishing-Lure-Kit-Metal-Lure-Soft-Bait-Plastic-Lure-Wobbler-Frog-Lure/32462671248.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490865807757&sk=66yrNNV&aff_trace_key=9e6d6a7ee71c4cb4bf3e9c656889d1cb-1490865807757-00928-66yrNNV

oder Wobblerpaket

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/43pcs-set-HENGJIA-Mixed-Fishing-Lures-Set-isca-artificial-fishing-kit-Minnow-Fishing-Wobblers-Crankbait-Bass/32705101630.html?aff_platform=product&cpt=1490865868773&sk=YZNfUNj&aff_trace_key=5ea765d5fb3a4812b1068bd231a38816-1490865868773-05016-YZNfUNj


----------



## blaze (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bin aktuell sehr zufrieden mit der Kastking 8braid und möchte jetzt mal die Baitcaster Rolle ausprobieren (denke es wird eine Assassin).

Könnt ihr eine Ali Rute dazu empfehlen? Suche eher einen strammen Stock.


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Blaze,

ich hab mir die Johncoo bestellt. Kastking ist ein Umlabler, die stellen sie zumindest nicht selbst her.  Bin mir unsicher ob es nicht mittelfristig zu Problemen kommen wird aber freu mich auf die Spielerei!



Ruten- schau dir bei Target sports die brave rods an.  Die muessten straff und hochwertig sein.



Zu den Beitraegen der vorangehenden Seite,

Was Kleinteile und Zubehör angeht, meine Meinung:

Vieles was bei Aliexpress zu kaufen ist gibt es in aehnlicher Form doch seit Jahrzehnten in deutschen Angelgeraetegeschaeften... .  Mal sehen ob sich auch Qualtaetsprodukte entwickeln. Es kann sich ja nachdem Garantien und Haendler ausndem Spiel sind beim Einkauf allein nach billigstem Preis theoretisch  jederzeit um B oder C Ware handeln.


----------



## STRULIK (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat schon jemand ne Brave Rod Rute von Target sports geordert?


----------



## postmaster (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne Brave Rod Rute von Target sports geordert?



Die hier wurde glaub ich vor paar Seiten empfohlen

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Lure-Fishing-Rods-Brave-Sea-Bass-Spinning-Lures-Rod-2-74m-M-8-38g-Lure/32711651737.html

Aber gibt es bei uns für den Preis (umgerechnet ca. 58€) nicht auch schon (gute?) Ruten?


----------



## Purist (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Vieles was bei Aliexpress zu kaufen ist gibt es in aehnlicher Form doch seit Jahrzehnten in deutschen Angelgeraetegeschaeften... .  Mal sehen ob sich auch Qualtaetsprodukte entwickeln.



Die Qualität bekommst du doch schon längst- die ist auch nicht schlechter, als wenn (die gleiche Ware) umgelabelt hierzulande von Marke XY angeboten wird. Am auffälligsten siehst du das bei digitalen (Fisch)waagen. Da kannst du bei den Markenherstellern schauen und du findest die gleiche Ware (es gibt in China dafür nur einen Großhersteller), oft nur in einer anderen Farbe, mit Logo und Retailverpackung. Die Preisunterschiede machen da schnell mal 25€ aus.


----------



## Fr33 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Krassestes Bsp. für Kleinteile waren Snaps.... ich hab jahrelang die Wirbel und DuoLocs von PB gefischt. So ein 10er Pack Snaps kostet im Laden schon mal an die 2-2,20€. 

 Bei Ali bekomm ich nen 100er Pack der Snaps für 1,80-2,00e inkl. Versand. Und das sind genau die selben Snaps! Gummis finde ich meistens nicht soo interessant, aber gerade was Hardbaits aller Art angeht kann man echt gute Schnapper machen....


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Ali bekomm ich nen 100er Pack der Snaps für 1,80-2,00e inkl. Versand. ...



Hast Du dazu ein Link? Meine Snaps zum Zanderangeln sind alle.  Profiblinker sind ja top Snaps und preislich noch weit unter der Konkurrenz, die auch gerne mal 2-3 mal so viel für ihre Kleinteile nimmt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

100 St.... bin damit zufrieden

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/J34-Free-Shipping-100pcs-Nice-Fastlock-Snap-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hooks/32601035080.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.zYJSOv

oder die teuren...
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-Hooked-Snap-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap-Pesca/32443851082.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.oEJC1j


----------



## jkc (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke!#6


----------



## Fr33 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ JKC

 Jop... die Preislage meinte ich. Müsste jetzt gucken welche ich damals bestellt habe - aber denke waren eh die selben Snaps... nur paar cent unterschied im Preis


----------



## u-see fischer (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne Brave Rod Rute von Target sports geordert?



 Ja, ich. Ging problemlos. Lediglich auf den letzten Meter wurde es unschön. Bei mir wurden diese Ruten hier in Deutschland von der GDSK ausgeliefert und die wollten ca. 25,-€ für die Zollabwicklung haben. Man kann auch selber verzollen, wie das geht kann man hier nachlesen.



postmaster schrieb:


> Die hier wurde glaub ich vor paar Seiten empfohlen
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Lure-Fishing-Rods-Brave-Sea-Bass-Spinning-Lures-Rod-2-74m-M-8-38g-Lure/32711651737.html
> 
> Aber gibt es bei uns für den Preis (umgerechnet ca. 58€) nicht auch schon (gute?) Ruten?



Genau diese Rute habe ich. Genau diese Rute kostet aber hier in Deutschland bei einem Händler schmale 158,-€. 

 Klar gibt es auch hier in Deutschland Ruten für umgerechnet 58,-€, aber keine Brave Rute. Ob man die braucht/haben möchte, muss jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah!

Hast Du sie auch per Standard Versand wie im Link bestellt, oder per EMS?
Angeblich geht Standard versand eher über die Post und die sind einfacher/ verlangen/ nehmen keine Gebühren/Geiseln


----------



## Ezperte (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Ich habe einige Ruten gefunden, ich kann das ganze aber irgendwie nicht verlinken, kann mir jemand helfen? Habe ein Android


----------



## u-see fischer (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ah!
> 
> Hast Du sie auch per Standard Versand wie im Link bestellt, oder per EMS?



Habe die Ruten vor 2 Jahre gekauft, da war EMS der Standartversand. (ohne Aufpreis) |bigeyes

Alternativ konnte ich DHL, UPS und noch einige andere Kuriere auswählen. Alle hätten min. 30 $ Aufpreis gekostet, das war mir damals (währe es auch heute) die Sache nicht Wert.


----------



## jranseier (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab mir einen einfachen Bootsrutenhalter bestellt:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Rod-Holder-Black-Boat-Rod-Holders-Portable-Boat-Casting-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-Holder-For-Carp/32611365901.html

Kam gestern an und macht einen ganz stabilen Eindruck. Trocken funktioniert er auch ganz gut, al schauen, wie er sich live so schlägt.

ranseier


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Habe die Ruten vor 2 Jahre gekauft, da war EMS der Standartversand. (ohne Aufpreis) |bigeyes



Danke, das beruhigt insofern als EMS bekannt für dieses Problem ist.


----------



## blaze (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Bibbelmann thx für den tipp - wobei ich muss sagen das mich "nur" 3 Bestellungen der Rute etwas stutzig machen. Bin da lieber jemand der etwas mit dem Strom schwimm was China Artikel angeht. 

Btw. zum Thema grundsätzlich: ich habe inzwischen 19 Seiten Bestellhistorie, das dürften so ca. 190  Bestellungen sein. Jede Bestellung ist angekommen und ich war wirklich mit fast 98 % der Produkte absolut zufrieden. Aus dem Bauch würde ich sagen das ca. 10 Produkte Schrott bis Kernschrott waren.


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



blaze schrieb:


> @Bibbelmann thx für den tipp - wobei ich muss sagen das mich "nur" 3 Bestellungen der Rute etwas stutzig machen. Bin da lieber jemand der etwas mit dem Strom schwimm



  Da ist was dran. Kleine Teile sind allerdings viel populaerer, waere mal interessant zu suchen, welche Ruten über 50 UsD  populär sind.

p.s.:  Kann  sein dass die mit Standardversand versandten Ruten regulär über die deutsche Post  zugestellt werden.


----------



## man1ac (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Endlich ist der Rest gekommen!! Macht alles nen guten Eindruck, dir Tasche fühlt sich hochwertig an ist aber wie häufig kleiner als gedacht!!


----------



## postmaster (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nochmal was zu Kleinteile:

NoKnot Tönnchenwirbel

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-Stainless-Fishing-Line-Wire-Fishing-Connector-Barrel-Swivel-Accessories-Snap-Pin-Without-Knot-Tackle/32796890070.html

Oder auch die Knicklichter, was hier im Thread oft empfohlen wurde

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-4-5-37mm-Multi-Color-Fishing-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Night-Float-Rod-Lights-Dark-Glow/32705121453.html


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab gestern für Ali Verhäältnisse mal richtig Kohle ausgegeben.... einmal ne KastKing Assassin und einmal ne Haibo Steed 101 geordert. 

 inzwischen hab ich etwas Ahnung wie man ne BC wartet und auch wieder zusammen bekommt. Plan wird sein, die Lager erstmal vom Fett zu befreien und entsprechend neu zu ölen usw.


----------



## Aegir (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann jemand eine gute Köderbox empfehlen? 
Ich habe die letzten Wochen immer wieder, die von Euch positiv erwähnten, Köder bestellt. Jetzt kommen alle paar Tage kleine Umschläge mit hardbaits an und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die alle sinnvoll lagen kann. Können ja nicht ewig unsortiert in einer Plastiktüte im Keller liegen... #firstworldproblems

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## postmaster (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Aegir schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine gute Köderbox empfehlen?
> Ich habe die letzten Wochen immer wieder, die von Euch positiv erwähnten, Köder bestellt. Jetzt kommen alle paar Tage kleine Umschläge mit hardbaits an und ich weiß nicht, wie ich die alle sinnvoll lagen kann. Können ja nicht ewig unsortiert in einer Plastiktüte im Keller liegen... #firstworldproblems
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk



für kleine baits mit 10 oder 14 fächern

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/27cm-18cm-4-7cm-14-Compartments-Double-Sided-Fishing-Lure-Bait-Hooks-Tackle-Waterproof-Storage-Box/32611537502.html


----------



## funnekuchen (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich kann den caddy xl von Hornbach empfehlen. 

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Organiz....html?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=DE_P_MW_AW_766265405

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## captn-ahab (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



funnekuchen schrieb:


> Ich kann den caddy xl von Hornbach empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Organiz....html?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=DE_P_MW_AW_766265405
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk




Ja, den hab ich auch.


----------



## Ezperte (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hm, ich hatte mir gestern ne schöne Rosewood für 46€ rausgesucht, heute kostet sie 75€...
Dann muss ich wohl weiter suchen,so viel Geld möchte ich nicht für eine Chinarute ausgeben.


----------



## Slick (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*







Heute  angekommen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezperte (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Ich habe mal ein paar Ruten zur Auswahl.
Welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

http://s.aliexpress.com/eMzyeQZv
http://s.aliexpress.com/ZvYfmuUf
http://s.aliexpress.com/mABNv2Uf
http://s.aliexpress.com/iQBZneam

Man kriegt ja leider sehr wenig über die Ruten raus, man muss sich ja auf die Beschreibungen verlassen. 
Meint ihr die Dinger kommen beim Zoll durch, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Versand von Ruten?


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mir gefällt die Rosewood auch, aber ich neige zu den Brave Ruten. Wurden in Australien im Meer getestet. Kann sein dass die Truli...als auch die Rosewood aus der gleichen Fabrik stammen


ah..Korrektur. Vorsicht mit dieser Brave Rute, da steht EMS Versand. Das heisst die wird in Deutschland von diesen Gebührenhaien zugestellt. Du willst am ehesten den Standardversand, oder DHL, denn die beiden werden dem Ruf nach von der Deutschen Post in Deutschland ausgeliefert!


----------



## OSSSSE (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> für kleine baits mit 10 oder 14 fächern
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/27cm-18cm-4-7cm-14-Compartments-Double-Sided-Fishing-Lure-Bait-Hooks-Tackle-Waterproof-Storage-Box/32611537502.html


Gibt es in Deutschland bei Decathlon günstiger und man kann es sofort mitnehmen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## u-see fischer (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Meint ihr die Dinger kommen beim Zoll durch, welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit dem Versand von Ruten?


 
Nein, bei allen Ruten steht EMS als kostenloser Standartversand. Da wird die GDSK wohl als deutscher Vertragspartner der EMS ins Spiel kommen.



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ah..Korrektur. Vorsicht mit dieser Brave Rute, da steht EMS Versand. Das heisst die wird in Deutschland von diesen Gebührenhaien zugestellt./QUOTE]
> 
> Man kann aber die Verzollung auch selber vornehmen, siehe dazu den von mir verlinkten Artikel in Post 1713.


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Target sports steht Ali standard shipping..

Ich würde auch den Händler kontaktieren: No deal with EMS shipping, baby


----------



## fishbubbles (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Nein, bei allen Ruten steht EMS als kostenloser Standartversand. Da wird die GDSK wohl als deutscher Vertragspartner der EMS ins Spiel kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. März 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

fishbubbles- das ist deine Meinung. 
Und ganz einfach, bei der Post kann ich die Ware persönlich beim Zollamt umme Ecke verzollen. Ohne Behördensprache und Hilfsmittel. Immerhin.

 Aber wenn ich schonmal versicherten Versand und dann noch EMS ...habe weiss ich was mir blüht...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Gibt es in Deutschland bei Decathlon günstiger und man kann es sofort mitnehmen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Sehe ich auch so. Die Boxen sind beim Ali generell etwas teurer wie hierzulande. Mit etwas Geduld bekommt man die größeren hier im Angebot für nichtmal 6€.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> für kleine baits mit 10 oder 14 fächern
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/27cm-18cm-4-7cm-14-Compartments-Double-Sided-Fishing-Lure-Bait-Hooks-Tackle-Waterproof-Storage-Box/32611537502.html



Schau mal hier, die kosten mit Versand zwar auch 7€, aber ich hab die gleichen letztes Jahr irgendwo bei ebay für 5€ das Stück inkl. Versand bestellt:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/5-STUCK-IM-S...077423?hash=item5b34df5caf:g:cgoAAOxyLN9So2UE


----------



## Kami One (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei fischdeal gibt's die Boxen auch grad für nen 5er. Ist alles das gleiche bis auf die unterschiedlichen Hersteller-Aufkleber und Farbe der Schließer.

http://fischdeal.de/deals/spro-hard-bait-box-2832017


----------



## Ezperte (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Hier nochmal welche ohne EMS Versand.

http://s.aliexpress.com/fQjYFnye
http://s.aliexpress.com/2MZzQjMn
http://s.aliexpress.com/ZnaAFBvm

Wenn man die Ruten mit EMS Versand mal komplett außen vor lässt gibt es garnicht so viele Ruten.


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Beide sind schoen anzusehen, allerdings unbekannt. Auch wenige Bewertungen.  Wenn du unsicher bist was Ali Premium shipping  heisst frag den Verkaeufer. Premium shipping kann EMS sein.  Nebenbei gesagt mir ist das mit UPS auch schon passiert dass ich gegen Gebuehren verzollt worden waere.  
Hab mir eine 902 Brave series II mit Fuji Ausstattung bestellt, werde berichten wie es laeuft


----------



## u-see fischer (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Irgendwo hier im AB hat mal jemand geschrieben, dass ausschließlich DHL unverzollte Ware innerhalb Deutschland transportieren darf. Alle anderen Kurierdienst dürfen die Ware erst transportieren, wenn die Verzollung abgeschlossen und Bezahlt ist. Gegen Gebühr streckt der Kurierdienst die Zollgebühren vor, fordert diese dann natürlich vom Empfänger wieder zurück.

Die Frage ist jetzt, wer führt das AlieExpress Premium Shipping durch und wer ist dafür der deutsche Vertragspartner.

Zu den Spinnruten, da diese Hersteller, bis auf Brave, hier in Deutschland fast gänzlich unbekannt sind, wirst Du wohl kaum jemand finden, der zu diesen Spinnruten eine Aussage treffen kann, schon gar niemand der beide Spinnruten je in der Hand hatte und einen Vergleich ziehen kann. Denke jedoch, dass die Spinnruten in Deutschland um den Faktor 2 - 3 teuer sein würden. 
Von daher, Kaufen nach Aussehen.


----------



## Ezperte (1. April 2017)

Also es gibt bei der einen Tsurinoya folgende Optionen : EMS und Aliexpress Premium Shipping.
Ich habe mal einen Verkäufer gefragt...
Das ist also garnicht so leicht :/

Ich denke die wird es werden, war nach dem Sale auf ca. 80Euro und jetzt wieder günstiger.
http://s.aliexpress.com/QzI32iiy



Aber mit dem Versand bin ich immer noch nicht schlauer.
Wie hoch wären denn so ca. die Gebühren die man zahlen muss?Gibt man die Gebühren den Boten direkt oder per Überweisung?


----------



## Slick (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute ein Brief vom Zoll erhalte,muss ein Paket abholen.

Das wird wieder was...........


----------



## fishbubbles (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Heute ein Brief vom Zoll erhalte,muss ein Paket abholen.
> 
> Das wird wieder was...........



Hab mal mit nem Gutschein was bei Ali Bestellt, war ne menge kleinzeug und die Rechnung betrug am ende nur rund 4-5€, trotz ausdruck der Überweisungsbestätigung und Kaufbestätigung wollte die Dame beim Zollamt mir nicht glauben 


Was den Versand angeht, mache ich seit ca. einem Jahr schon die besten Erfahrungen mit PostNL, eine ganze Zeit lang, haben die Chinesen sehr gerne und häufig PostNL benutzt, seit kurzem aber wurde das ganze irgendwie weniger. Es kam teilweise vor, das der Versand nur 3 Tage gedauert hat, und zudem natürlich kostenlos war. Habe auf meine PostNL Sendungen selten länger als 2 Wochen gewartet was wirklich super war. 
China Post gefällt mir nicht, wird aber leider zu oft verwendet. Die Versandzeiten sind meiner Meinung nach Unterirdisch, und das Tracking natürlich totaler Quatsch, meist passiert in den ersten Tagen was und dann einige Wochen gar nichts mehr, und irgendwann hat man dann die Sendung bei sich zu Hause, dabei kommt es oft vor, dass davon im Tracking nichts davon angezeigt wird.


----------



## Slick (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte das letztens,das Paket wurde laut Tracking zugestellt.
Zustellungsland Neuseeland,aber ich wohne in Deutschland.

China Post

18000 km Differenz


----------



## u-see fischer (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Hatte das letztens,das Paket wurde laut Tracking zugestellt.
> Zustellungsland Neuseeland,aber ich wohne in Deutschland.
> 
> China Post
> ...



Ähnliches hatte ich auch schon, Paket wurde in Taiwan zugestellt. Dispute eröffnet, Verkäufer hat neues Paket verschickt, alles Gut.

 In China nur bestellen, wenn man auch mal durchaus 2 -3 Monate warten kann.


----------



## Ezperte (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine Assassin wird übrigens mit DHL geliefert (Aliexpress Standard Shipping)


----------



## blaze (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal ne Frage zu EMS und GDSK:
die Ware bleibt nicht erst im lokalen Zollamt stecken? Immer wenn ich etwas zollamtlich klären muss (zugegeben waren alle Pakete Post) dann erhalte ich direkt ein schreiben von meinem Zollamt und nicht vom Zustelldienst.
Bei EMS und GDSK  ist dies anders?


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die verzollen deine Ware, allerdings gegen erhebliche Gebühren.



"Aliexpress shipping" kann alles mögliche sein, es ist nicht definiert. 

Auch die Angaben PostNL, Yanwen Post usw.. kann man alles vergessen. Das wird häufig anders ausgeführt. Es ist eben wie bei Ebay, da muss was im Angebot stehen. Kann einem auch meist egal sein, ausser wenn es ums verzollen geht: Denn eindeutig zu verzollende Ware wird bei der Post beim Zollamt abgegeben, dort kann man dann ohne extra Gebühr die Zollangabe machen..

Das standard shipping zumindest war bisher in Deutschland von der Deutschen Post ausgeführt worden.  Bei der DP und DHL wird  zollfreie Ware direkt zugestellt, teilweise wird gut deklarierte Ware direkt an der Haustür abgerechnet. Zu verzollende Ware insbesondere wenn Angaben fehlen... landet beim Zollamt, und wenn dort alles geregelt ist ( persönlich oder per Schriftverkehr) wird durch die DP OHNE EXTRA GEBÜHREN zugestellt.
Der Aufwand des Verzollens an sich erklärt  warum alle Artikel die zollfrei sind viEL populärer sind als hochpreisige Sachen..


----------



## Ezperte (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei der Kastking Rute in der Beschreibung (siehe Anhang) steht das die Rute per DHL kommt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Kann ich nun davon ausgehen das sie durch den Zoll kommt? Weiter oben habe ich gelesen das jemand mal meinte das DHL die Ware auch unverzollt kommen lässt.


----------



## pensiveface (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-New-SeaKnight-YASHA-2-1m-M-Power-Carbon-Spinning-Casting-Fishing-Rod-4-Sections-12/32793536147.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.VSvZPt

heute kam diese Rute bei mir an. Habe sie kurz ausgepackt und einmal auf- und wieder aufgebaut. Für das Geld auf jeden Fall ein solides Teil, das ich absolut weiterempfehlen kann. Sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 10-30 Gramm und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist die Rute Semiparabolisch und für das Gewichtsspektrum doch härter als gedacht. Hatte früher mal eine Vendetta von Abu, die der Rute doch recht ähnlich ist.
Leider wird es noch etwas dauern, bis ich mit der Rute fischen werde, aber wenn sie einige Ausflüge an das Wasser hinter sich hat, werde ich euch informieren, wie sie sich so schlägt. Die 25 Euro Rolle und die dünne geflochtene von Kastking liegen hier bereits seit einigen Wochen rum.


----------



## fishbubbles (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



blaze schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu EMS und GDSK:
> die Ware bleibt nicht erst im lokalen Zollamt stecken? Immer wenn ich etwas zollamtlich klären muss (zugegeben waren alle Pakete Post) dann erhalte ich direkt ein schreiben von meinem Zollamt und nicht vom Zustelldienst.
> Bei EMS und GDSK  ist dies anders?



Bei EMS Sendungen kommt deine Sendung in Frankfurt an den Flughafen an und ab da kommt die GDSK automatisch ins Spiel. 
Im Grunde genommen hast du ab diesen Zeitpunkt genau 3 Optionen welche: Verzollung durch GDSK, Selbstverzollung oder eben die Sendung zurück gehen lassen. Die Selbstverzollung lohnt sich wirklich, da so die entstandenen Kosten sehr niedrig sind und es sich tatsächlich lohnt. bei der Verzollung durch die GDSK, fallen hier hohe kosten an, beachtet nur, dass Ihr eine Selbstverzollung ''anmelden'' müsst. Sprich der GDSK bescheid geben, dass Ihr selber verzollen möchtet.


----------



## Slick (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Bei der Kastking Rute in der Beschreibung (siehe Anhang) steht das die Rute per DHL kommt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Kann ich nun davon ausgehen das sie durch den Zoll kommt? Weiter oben habe ich gelesen das jemand mal meinte das DHL die Ware auch unverzollt kommen lässt.



Bei DHL stehen extra Leute vom Zoll die jedes Paket kontrollieren.

Wenn du blechen musst ist das nun mal so.


----------



## Ezperte (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, ist mir bewusst das sich das an diesem Punkt nicht mehr ändern lässt, deswegen möchte ich es gerne umgehen. Ich noch Schüler, wohne auf dem Land und habe kein eigenes Auto, von daher ist es nicht so leicht zum Zollamt zu kommen.
Und wenn ich noch hohe Gebühren zahlen muss (wie hoch sind die Gebühren ungefähr für ne 50€ Rute?), dann ist das für mich auch kein "Schnäppchen" mehr sondern viel Geld.
Ich hätte zum Beispiel überhaupt nichts dagegen wenn ich 15€ Gebühren an die GDSK zahlen müsste und das Paket bis zur Haustür geliefert wird.


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Geisseln des selbsteinKaufs  kosten dich nachdem was man so hoert 25 Euro Gebuehren, plus Zoll, aber DHL mit Verzollung auf dem Amt ( geht vielleicht per Brief, ruf sie an, die Jungs vom Zoll) nur um 10

In jedem Fall hast du dann eine extravagante Rute wo dundir auch keinen Kopf um Garantiemachen musst. Garantiefaelle sind einfach zuviel Aufwand


----------



## blaze (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah vielen Dank! Ich kenne es bis jetzt nur so das mein lieber Zollbeamte von mir ne Mail mit zwei Screenshots bekommt und dann meine Sendung wieder auf den Postweg schickt (die waren aber auch immer unter 22 €).

Nungut das Verfahren zum Selberverzollen scheint aber machbar - für 25 € allemal.

@pensiveface welche Rolle hast du denn bestellt? Die Mela oder Sharky?

Mich juckt es ja in den Fingern eine Rute zu Ordern aber hier liegt schon eine Abu Venerate und es müsste eine wirklich deutlich bessere Rute bei rum kommen ;D


----------



## Ezperte (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, hast Recht, von so einer Rute hat man etwas.Ich denke mal das hinkommen zum Zollamt wäre nicht das große Problem.
Welche Unterlagen muss man mitnehmen zum Zollamt und ist es ein Problem wenn ein 17 Jähriger die Rute bestellt hat?
Und wie wird man überhaupt benachrichtigt?


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mit keinen Kopf um Garantie meinte ich, wenn die kaputt ist ist das Geld weg... 

Die Jungs vom Zoll schicken Dir einen Brief, da steht alles drin. DU brauchst einen Überweisungsbeleg und eine Darstellung (Screenshot) des dazugehörigen Angebots

Waidmanns Heil...!


----------



## Ezperte (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Alles Klar,
Dann riskiere ich das glaub ich mal.
Vielleicht kommt das ja auch durch und alle Gedanken davor waren umsonst.
Ich schwanke zwischen der 56€ Tsurinoya und der 43€ Tsurinoya. Die teurere hat nen Fuji Rollenhalter + Ringe, die günstigere nur die Ringe, aber ich denke mal es wird die günstigere, mit den 13€ Versandkosten dazu wird die auch teuer genug.


----------



## pensiveface (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@blaze: weder noch. Ich habe die Royal Legend gekauft. Ich denke, für den Preis habe ich nichts falsch gemacht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich erst im Herbst zum Spinnfischen kommen, weshalb es noch länger dauern wird, bis ich einen längeren Bericht über Rute und Rolle anfertigen kann.


----------



## Ezperte (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bestelle mir gleich die Kastking Baitcaster, 2 unterschiedliche Spitzen dabei und gratis Premium Versand.


----------



## STRULIK (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Jungs,

in wie fern unterscheiden sich diese zwei Ruten?|kopfkrat
Länge 2,13m.


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fish-Hunter-BRAVE-2-13m-Spinning-Fishing-Rods-LRBS1-702M/712225580.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.283.9XdkJO

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Brave-Fresh-Water-Casting-Rod-1-83m-1-98m-2-13m-M-ML-MH-98/32711627161.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.276.9XdkJO


----------



## Fidde (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Unterm Strich um ein paar € und die Versandmethode.


----------



## magut (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ ronram   Danke 

am Freitag bei mir angekommen -- ein echt nettes Rütchen -war ein super Tip bzw. auf Grund deines detailierten Berichtes

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/UL-Spinning-Rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-Lure-Weight-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods-2-5LB-Line/32762048531.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.F7G93l

am 16 bestellt und am 31 angekommen --TOP
für Barsch ein tolles Rütchen
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerne doch .
Es freut mich, dass die Rute zügig und unversehrt angekommen ist und gefällt. 
Dann lag ich mit meiner Einschätzung zu der Rute ja nicht daneben. 
Ich muss in den nächsten Tagen auch noch Mal schauen, was ich noch so alles brauche...Habe aktuell nur noch eine Lieferung offen, die kleinen wlure Wobbler.


----------



## ronram (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> was mach ich falsch????  wenn ich den Link anschau haben die Jigs einen Hals und die chebus gehen erst bei 6 Gramm los. Find beides nicht wirklich
> LG
> Mario



Habe es gerade erst gesehen....Die Jigs scheinen aktuell nur mit Hals angeboten zu werden​. Der Link ist schon korrekt. In den Bewertungen sind ja Fotos von den Jigs ohne Hals. Ich würde da einfach mal nach einem anderen Verkäufer schauen oder abwarten.
Die Chebus sind vielleicht zur Zeit in den niedrigen Gewichten nicht verfügbar. Da gibt es aber noch andere Anbieter. Bei den kleinen Jigs hatte ich keine allzu große Auswahl gefunden.


----------



## magut (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ooohh  ich warte noch auf die rolle (sharki)  einiges an Gummis und die Rute und Rolle ein 2tes mal  ein freund will die Kombo auch.
UV Kleber (Fliegenbinden) und einige so kleine "Gürteltaschen" um am Wasser auf kleines Gepäck umzusteigen 
 4 teilige Reiserute usw......
irgendwie hat mich da ein Virus erwischt 

die Chebus werden so an die 10 Tage dauern lt. Händler. Jigs ohne Hals hab ich nur so "eierkopf förmige" gefunden -- mal 10 geordert. Rundkopf hab ich nur bunte gefunden ohne Hals --mal sehen ob da wieder mal was angeboten wird.

LG
Mario


----------



## fischbär (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese UL Spinruten gibt es aber auch lokal. WFT verkauft die auch für ein paar Euro.


----------



## putschii (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> ooohh  ich warte noch auf die rolle (sharki)  einiges an Gummis und die Rute und Rolle ein 2tes mal  ein freund will die Kombo auch.
> UV Kleber (Fliegenbinden) und einige so kleine "Gürteltaschen" um am Wasser auf kleines Gepäck umzusteigen
> 4 teilige Reiserute usw......
> irgendwie hat mich da ein Virus erwischt
> ...


Wenn man einmal angefangen hat zu bestellen, hört man nicht mehr auf  hab auch zum ersten mal bestellt und wollte nur eine Sache...jetzt kommen 20 Pakete...^^ "oh das sieht gut aus", "man, das ist ja nen schnapper, den nehm ich mit", "oh da teste ich mal verschiedene Farben" etc. Aber ich find es iwie geil, weil man freut sich wie nen kleines Kind auf die Sachen und weiß trotzdem nicht genau, wann sie ankommen  außerdem kostet es ja nicht die Welt


----------



## postmaster (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe gestern eine leichte Rute und eine dazu passende Rolle bestellt. Zuvor den Verkäufer kontaktiert und gefragt, welche Rolle zu der Rute passt. 

Rute
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/UL-Spinning-Rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-Lure-Weight-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods-2-5LB-Line/32762048531.html

Passende Rolle
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Seaknight-2016-New-Brand-100-Waterproof-Saltwater-Fishing-Reel-Carbon-Fiber-Leg-Spool-Super-Light-Spinning/32737173230.html

Ich bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Fidde (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin, evtl. kann mir jemand von Euch helfen. Ich habe etwas bei Ali bestellt, was am 16.3. eine Shipment confirmation erhielt. Am 30.3. steht nun plötzlich Order has been Cancelled.  Im Status auf meine Bestellungen steht Awaiting delivery. Der Verkäufer meldet sich nicht.
Was hat das nun zu bedeuten? Ist das Päckchen nur aus dem Hoheitsgebiet des Tracking oder wurde der Transport abgebrochen?


----------



## Maschiach (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind das die richtigen Links? Du sprichst von leichter Rute und die Artikelbeschreibung beginnt mit "super strong"  Und so wie es aussieht ist das eine Baitcast-Rute gepaart mit einer Stationärrolle, ist das gut nutzbar?


----------



## postmaster (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Sind das die richtigen Links? Du sprichst von leichter Rute und die Artikelbeschreibung beginnt mit "super strong"  Und so wie es aussieht ist das eine Baitcast-Rute gepaart mit einer Stationärrolle, ist das gut nutzbar?



Hi du,

hattest recht. Bin mit den Links durcheinander gekommen. Das war glaub ein Link hier ausm Thread.


----------



## Afrob (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



putschii schrieb:


> .jetzt kommen 20 Pakete...^^ "oh das sieht gut aus", "man, das ist ja nen schnapper, den nehm ich mit", "oh da teste ich mal verschiedene Farben" etc.



jupp, bei mir liegt auch jeden zweiten tag ein graues päckchen im postfach. hat bisschen was von adventskalender


----------



## magut (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin, evtl. kann mir jemand von Euch helfen. Ich habe etwas bei Ali bestellt, was am 16.3. eine Shipment confirmation erhielt. Am 30.3. steht nun plötzlich Order has been Cancelled.  Im Status auf meine Bestellungen steht Awaiting delivery. Der Verkäufer meldet sich nicht.
> Was hat das nun zu bedeuten? Ist das Päckchen nur aus dem Hoheitsgebiet des Tracking oder wurde der Transport abgebrochen?




Hab den gleichen Fall mal sehen was passiert. Bei mir ist es eine 4 teilge rute 
LG 
Mario


----------



## postmaster (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas? Ist bei mir unter den vorgeschlagenen Artikel angezeigt worden. Musste nur bisschen schmunzeln..
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Flash-Lamp-LED-Deep-Drop-Underwater-Eye-Shape-Fishing-Squid-Fish-Lure-Light/32802220802.html


----------



## Laichzeit (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

In De ist fischen mit künstlichem Licht verboten, im Ausland, z.B. Eisangeln in der Schweiz sind die Lichter aber sehr beliebt.


----------



## Ezperte (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@STRULIK

Hast du vor die Rute zu bestellen bzw. hast du sie dir bestellt?


----------



## STRULIK (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Ezperte
Hab die heute mir bestellt.


----------



## Ezperte (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok 
Danke für den Link, ich werde mir die wahrscheinlich auch gleich bestellen.


----------



## magut (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute die 2 Bestellung der Wobbler eingetroffen
sind schnell sinkend und echte "Wurfgeräte" laufen leicht flankend und ich find die ordentlich verarbeitet.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-1PCS-8cm-14g-Hard-Pencil-Fishing-Lure-Lifelike-3D-Eyes-2-Hooks-Sinking-Plastic-Baits/32657913762.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sIoQ5H

klar einen "Daumen hoch" für die Teile und dem Händler
LG
Mario


----------



## Ezperte (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Brave Rute ist bestellt,mal gucken wenn sie kommt.


----------



## west1 (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn ihr so weiter macht bestell ich mir auch noch eine Rolle oder Rute obwohl ich gar keine brauche.
Was war bei euch die längste Wartezeit auf eine Lieferung?
Am 27.1. hatte ich ein paar Twister gekauft, am 20.2 Ankunft im Zielland und seither geht nix mehr.


----------



## STRULIK (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Ezperte

hast die 2,13 m Model bestellt?
Bin auch gespannt, ob die wirklich hochwertig ist.


----------



## Fidde (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Magut 
Auf genau die warte ich. Wie sind denn bei denen die Drillinge und Sprengringe? Auf den Fotos sehen die echt mies aus. Ich habe mir die bei nem anderen Händler teurer gekauft und war überrascht über die gute Quali der Kleinteile.


----------



## magut (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf den ersten Blick sehen die gut aus hatte aber noch keine Kontakte mit Steinen und Tod Holz.  Daher hab ich vorsorglich meine VMC  in die Kiste gepackt.  Sind eher für saibling und Forellen gedacht.  Da halten die Ringe allemal 
Bin gespannt wie du die siehst!? 
LG 
Mario


----------



## Ezperte (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@STRULIK
Ich habe die 1,98 Variante bestellt,die soll ja laut Beschreibung nicht ganz so hart sein


----------



## Fidde (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe ja beim gleichen Händler wieder bestellt. Ich stelle mir die Frage, ob die Teile mit unterschiedlichen Kleinteilen bestückt werden... je nach Händler und Preis. Sind bei Dir die Kleinteile wie auf dem Foto/Link? 
Bei dem Preis brauchts keine Gummifische mehr...


----------



## funnekuchen (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir diese Rute:

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Casting-Fishing-Rod-2-Section1-8m-2-1m-2-4m-Power-ML-M-MH-IM8-Carbon99/1025104_32644912367.html

in 2,1 ML geholt. Konnte dazu hier im Forum zwar nichts finden, aber Versuch macht klug.


----------



## magut (3. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Ich habe ja beim gleichen Händler wieder bestellt. Ich stelle mir die Frage, ob die Teile mit unterschiedlichen Kleinteilen bestückt werden... je nach Händler und Preis. Sind bei Dir die Kleinteile wie auf dem Foto/Link?
> Bei dem Preis brauchts keine Gummifische mehr...




wie gesagt -- praxis war nur ein paar Würfe wie der Lauf ist. Optisch passt der Kleinkram der da verbaut ist
LG
Mario


----------



## man1ac (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



west1 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr so weiter macht bestell ich mir auch noch eine Rolle oder Rute obwohl ich gar keine brauche.
> Was war bei euch die längste Wartezeit auf eine Lieferung?
> Am 27.1. hatte ich ein paar Twister gekauft, am 20.2 Ankunft im Zielland und seither geht nix mehr.



Rekord war 11 Tage im Positiven und negativ war 23.01 bestellt und es kam letzte Woche  :vik:|krach:


----------



## Darket (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Derzeit läuft das bei mir extrem fix. Unter 14 Tagen ist die Regel. Hatte mir Mitte März im Abstand von einigen Tagen zwei Rollen bestellt, die sind beide schon da. Die eine hat am WE auch ihren ersten Hechtdrill mitgemacht und sich dabei gut geschlagen.


----------



## Purist (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fidde schrieb:


> Ich habe ja beim gleichen Händler wieder bestellt. Ich stelle mir die Frage, ob die Teile mit unterschiedlichen Kleinteilen bestückt werden... je nach Händler und Preis.



Das werden sie. Je nach Preis: Andere Drillinge, andere Farbgestaltung, Verpackung etc.. Die Händler bestellen in Fabrik XY einfach jenes Modell mit der Ausstattung. Die Qualität der Haken lässt sich über die Fotos relativ leicht beurteilen. Die schlechtesten sind diese langezogenen silbrigen (oft im Bereich <1€ zu finden), die in "gunsmoke" taugen, solange die Spitzen nicht verbogen sind. Markendrillinge gibt's nur noch in einem Preissegment, das schon mit dem hiesigen Markt konkurriert.

Allerdings gibt's auch Wobblermodelle, die offensichtlich aus mehreren Fabriken stammen, leicht andere Formen haben, andere Tauchschaufeln, obwohl sie sehr ähnlich aussehen. Auch schwankt da die Verarbeitungsqualität enorm, schlecht entgratet, unsauber geklebt, schlampig lackiert, wer da einen Euro nochwas drauflegt bekommt oft die bessere Ware. Das heisst aber nicht, dass die Schlechtere nicht auch zu dem Preis angeboten wird. Nach ein paar Bestellungen weiß man jedoch, worauf man achten sollte..


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



funnekuchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese Rute:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Casting-Fishing-Rod-2-Section1-8m-2-1m-2-4m-Power-ML-M-MH-IM8-Carbon99/1025104_32644912367.html
> 
> in 2,1 ML geholt. Konnte dazu hier im Forum zwar nichts finden, aber Versuch macht klug.




wenn du mehr über den hersteller wissen willst , google mal  Yuanwei Fishing Tackle Co., ltd


----------



## west1 (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



man1ac schrieb:


> Rekord war 11 Tage im Positiven und negativ war 23.01 bestellt und es kam letzte Woche  :vik:|krach:



Die Lieferzeit von meiner Bestellung von Januar läuft in 4,5 Tagen ab bin gespannt ob noch was kommt.

Heute kam ne Lieferung die 10 Tage brauchte, so könnte es immer sein. #6


----------



## magut (4. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

völlig verschieden mit der Versanddauer. Manche Sachen sind nach 14 Tagen da und ich warte auf einige Teile noch immer die ich am 6 März bestellt habe.
Seit der "Aktionszeit" warte ich sogar bei einigen Dingen auf eine Bestellbestätigung. - denk die sind entweder feiern oder haben zu viel zu tun die Cinamänner
mal schaun und warten (14 Packete sind ausständig)
LG
Mario


----------



## RedWolf (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

hat dieses Teil schon mal wer gefischt und kannw as dazu sagen?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mr-Charles-2015-new-fishing-lures-75mm-6-5g-suspending-vib-assorted-different-colors-free-shipping/32538510451.html

Greetz
RedWolf


----------



## Afrob (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat dieses Teil schon mal wer gefischt und kannw as dazu sagen?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mr-Charles-2015-new-fishing-lures-75mm-6-5g-suspending-vib-assorted-different-colors-free-shipping/32538510451.html
> ...



Hey,

ich habe das teil zwar nicht, kann dir jedoch sagen dass die drillinge eher schlecht sind. Für den Preis gibt´s besseres bei Ali.

Beste Grüße
Afrob


----------



## RedWolf (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Afrob schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe das teil zwar nicht, kann dir jedoch sagen dass die drillinge eher schlecht sind.



Sorry Afrob, 

aber ich weiß nicht woran du das ohne ihn zu besitzen festmachen kannst/willst... Die von meinen China Zalt sahen ähnlich aus und waren qualitätsmäßig durchaus in Ordnung.

Greetz


----------



## fischbär (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind noch die billigen kleinen Vernickelten. Das sind ordentliche Haken.


----------



## Fidde (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Das werden sie. Je nach Preis: Andere Drillinge, andere Farbgestaltung, Verpackung etc.. Die Händler bestellen in Fabrik XY einfach jenes Modell mit der Ausstattung. Die Qualität der Haken lässt sich über die Fotos relativ leicht beurteilen. Die schlechtesten sind diese langezogenen silbrigen (oft im Bereich <1€ zu finden), die in "gunsmoke" taugen, solange die Spitzen nicht verbogen sind. Markendrillinge gibt's nur noch in einem Preissegment, das schon mit dem hiesigen Markt konkurriert.
> 
> Allerdings gibt's auch Wobblermodelle, die offensichtlich aus mehreren Fabriken stammen, leicht andere Formen haben, andere Tauchschaufeln, obwohl sie sehr ähnlich aussehen. Auch schwankt da die Verarbeitungsqualität enorm, schlecht entgratet, unsauber geklebt, schlampig lackiert, wer da einen Euro nochwas drauflegt bekommt oft die bessere Ware. Das heisst aber nicht, dass die Schlechtere nicht auch zu dem Preis angeboten wird. Nach ein paar Bestellungen weiß man jedoch, worauf man achten sollte..




Um so erstaunter war ich, dass auf dem Foto miese Qualität abgebildet war und was kam, viel besser als auf den Fotos war:m
Deshalb habe ich eben auch etwas beim Preis draufgelegt. Bezahlbar bleibt es ja....|kopfkrat


----------



## Afrob (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Sorry Afrob,
> 
> aber ich weiß nicht woran du das ohne ihn zu besitzen festmachen kannst/willst... Die von meinen China Zalt sahen ähnlich aus und waren qualitätsmäßig durchaus in Ordnung.
> 
> Greetz



Moin,
habe andere Köder aus dem Shop mit den gleichen Drillingen.
Die waren nicht sonderlich stabil.


----------



## srim1337 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey ihr,
habe am 13.3 was bestellt und laut Versandstatus hat die Ware noch nicht mal das Land verlassen.. bin n bisschen frustriert.


----------



## Enno2000 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mach dir keine sorgen. Ich habe über 100 Bestellungen bei Aliexpress und alles kam an. Deren Tracking würde ich nur teilweise trauen. Kommt bestimmt in max einer Woche.


----------



## mittellandchannel (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Tracking funzt nie richtig. Alles bleibt angeblich in China Mainland^^


----------



## ronram (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute bekommen:






Jetzt habe ich keine Bestellung mehr offen.


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja das Tracking funzt eig nie. Selten sehe ich mal, dass die Sendung im Zielland eingetroffen ist. Meist steht bei mir auch nur, dass etwas das Abgangsland verlassen hat.


----------



## ronram (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal alle meine UL-Wobbler aus China auf einem Bild (die 4g+ Wobbler ausgenommen, sind ja nicht UL).





Freitag geht es wieder an den Rhein. 14 Grad Wassertemperatur... Langsam müssen die Barsche mal aktiv werden.

Irgendwie finde ich aber, dass ich noch nicht genug Wobbler habe. Die sehen so einsam aus...


----------



## OSSSSE (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Mal alle meine UL-Wobbler aus China auf einem Bild (die 4g+ Wobbler ausgenommen, sind ja nicht UL).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses Einsame kenne ich. Das rede ich mir auch immer ein. [emoji1] 

Eine schöne Sammlung hast du da. Einige der Köder sind auch bei mir im Bestand und haben schon gute Barsche gebracht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enno2000 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Traumhaft


----------



## RedWolf (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute erst mal ne Ladung GuFi's bekommen (116 Stück an der Zahl) und noch eine KastKing Assassin sowie eine Power 8 in 0.28mm von KastKing für die Assassin... da ich allerdings etwas leichter fischen mag ist das doch etwas übertrieben denke ich 

Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir die Mega 8 in dünner hole oder die Climax Carat 12 in 0,13 Das sollte für alles bis 25gr WG reichen 

Greetz


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Auswahl an Schnüren ist wirklich schwierig. hab die Mega8 in 6.0 ("0,4mm")-bekomm aber bei weitem nicht das auf die Rolle was eine 40er können sollte. Die Stärken stimmen nicht- denke ich!


----------



## Fr33 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Stärken stimmen nie bei Geflecht und die Diamaneter Angaben auf den Rollen/Spulen basieren auf Monofiler.


----------



## bbfishing (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin
ich habe heute meine Köder für`s Pollackangeln bekommen. Super Haken und auch sonst bin ich damit zufrieden. Werde die erstmal auf Dorsch in der Ostsee testen. 
Hier gibt es die
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pisfun-5pcs-32g-14-99cm-Fishing-Soft-Lure-Artificial-Bait-Carp-Pesca-Soft-Lures-Fishing-Tackle/32716765166.html



Gruß Klaus


----------



## magut (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Hab den gleichen Fall mal sehen was passiert. Bei mir ist es eine 4 teilge rute
> LG
> Mario




Heute nach 3 Tage die Antwort vom Händler, daß er die Rute nicht hat und anstelle gerne die mit 2,4m schicken möchte. Beim tracking war die Rute unter dem "shipping Status"  
Hab das abgelehnt, weis jemand wie ich mein Geld  (mit Giro Pay bezahlt) zurückbekomme#c

das ist Heute angekommen bestellt am 6.3.2017  für das kleine Gepäck am Wasser. absolut brauchbar wenn ich einenkurzen Trip ans Wasser mache.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For-4-6-phone-Sport-Outdoor-Tactical-Waist-Fanny-Pack-Belt-Bag-Camping-Hiking-Travel-Sports/32772739279.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.uiffhE

LG
Mario


----------



## Welpi (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> ...bestellt für das kleine Gebäck am Wasser.../QUOTE]
> 
> So stell ich mir grad englisch Angeln in perfektion vor....[emoji1] [emoji6]


----------



## magut (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

das kommt davon,#q wenn man(n) vor dem Essen noch schnell was schreibt |supergri
DANKE
LG
Mario


----------



## Enno2000 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

magut einfach den service im chat anschreiben. die Mitarbeiter von aliexpress haben das bei mir 2 mal extrem nett und schnell geregelt. bekommst einfach deine kohle wieder. 
Da haben die Händler nicht viel zu melden...

Was für Gebäck? |bla::vik:


----------



## mittellandchannel (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bestelle mir ne Sprengringzange für € 1,73 ^^

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Convenient-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Scissors-Pliers-Line-Cutter-Lure-Bait-New-Remove-Hook-Tackle-Tool/32803166981.html

Alternative von SPRO für 7,79 €
https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-titanium-micro-splitring-pliers-12cm--zp0366


----------



## Enno2000 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die ist total in Ordnung. Für den Preis auf jeden fall


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Blackstar89 schrieb:


> Ich ich muss sagen, geil!  Für die Quallität muss man in Deutschland mindestens das 4-5 fache zahlen.


Muss man nicht.

Ich habe 2015/16 nun gerade sehr viele kleinere Wobbler gekauft - mit gesetzten Preis bei 3€ und tw. nur 1,95€ und das bei deutschen Shops, Online wie hier durchaus im Board bekannt oder kleineren ebay-shops. 
Und zwar Markenwobbler von Spro, Cormoran und Co, die auch anständig laufen und vor allem auch gut fangen! :m

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn man nur zu einem bestimmten Preis kauft und darüber nicht, dann findet man auch Sachen zu dem Preis, und es sinken Preise, sei es Ausverkauf wegen Thekenwechsel oder Modellwechsel der Herstellers.

Wenn das viele Angler und Einkäufer tun, dann gibt es auch viele solche Angebote und die Preis bleiben oder werden erschwinglich. 

Ein GuFi für 0,50€ Bleikopf und 1€ Gummi finde ich vergleichsweise viel teurer und verliere ich viel leichter und schneller.
Gerade Flachläufer-Wobbler bleiben einem mit ein bischen Vorsicht beim Werfen sehr lange erhalten.

Bei einem echten "Wegwerfartikel" ist mir das schon wichtig, und vermeidet durch Voraussicht den Jammer am Gewässer bei Verlust des "Lieblingswobblers". Bei 10 Stk für 2€ kann ich eher mal welche versenken und mich nicht ärgern, gibt ja noch genügend nach. Insofern Pro Günstig-Ködereinkauf und natürlich Pro Günstig-Wobbler! #6


----------



## magut (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> magut einfach den service im chat anschreiben. die Mitarbeiter von aliexpress haben das bei mir 2 mal extrem nett und schnell geregelt. bekommst einfach deine kohle wieder.
> Da haben die Händler nicht viel zu melden...
> 
> Was für Gebäck? |bla::vik:




hast du dem Händler Zeit gegeben um das zu regeln oder sofort reagiert und den Chat beansprucht?
Heute morgenhat er geschrieben.
LG
Mario


----------



## Bademeister001 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute gab es wieder eine Lieferung aus dem Reich der Mitte: kleine Pilker zum Dorschangeln im Flachen und für Makrelen im Sommer 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enno2000 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

kommt auf den Fall an. Wenn er dir nur die 2.4er Rute schicken kann und kein Geld senden will würde ich mich an den Chat wenden. Die Händler sind aber in den meisten Fällen sehr kulant. Meiner Erfahrung nach haben die Händler bei aliexpress deutlich mehr Angst vor schlechten Kundenbewertungen und wohl auch mehr Nachteile, als man es hier z.B. von Ebay kennt.


----------



## Ezperte (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe mir auch mal die Sprengringzange bestellt,kann man ja nichts mit Falsch machen.


----------



## Enno2000 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hier ein video von der Zange

https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=WbEU6Al1dWk


----------



## magut (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

herzlichen Dank für die Info!!!!!
werd berichten wie es weitergeht ;.)
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> das ist Heute angekommen bestellt am 6.3.2017  für das kleine Gepäck am Wasser. absolut brauchbar wenn ich einenkurzen Trip ans Wasser mache.
> 
> ...




Klasse!
Genau das brauche ich auch. :m:m


----------



## magut (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

  da ist es wieder --unser Problem


----------



## ronram (5. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Problem ist gelöst...habs bestellt. [emoji14]

Für kurze Ausflüge an den Bach ist die Tasche doch top. Habe bisher alles in meiner Weste verstaut, aber das wird im Sommer leider sehr warm.
Auch bei mobilen Touren am Rhein eignet sich die Tasche  optimal fürs Smartphone, Portemonnaie und vielleicht auch die Angelpapiere.

Bei AliE gibt es auch noch interessante größere Taschen, die man aber immernoch am Gürtel festmachen, bzw. selbst als Gürtel nutzen kann. Ggf. auch mit Flaschenhalter. Muss ich morgen mal intensiver suchen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> kommt auf den Fall an. Wenn er dir nur die 2.4er Rute schicken kann und kein Geld senden will würde ich mich an den Chat wenden. Die Händler sind aber in den meisten Fällen sehr kulant. Meiner Erfahrung nach haben die Händler bei aliexpress deutlich mehr Angst vor schlechten Kundenbewertungen und wohl auch mehr Nachteile, als man es hier z.B. von Ebay kennt.



Der Händler selber kann dir in dem Fall auch gar kein Geld zurückgeben, er hat es nämlich noch gar nicht.
Das bekommt er erst von Ali, wenn die Ware bei dir eintrifft und du dies bei deinen Bestellungen bestätigst mit deiner Bewertung.
Und genau deshalb sind die Bewertungen dort auch so wichtig für sie.


----------



## funnekuchen (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wenn du mehr über den hersteller wissen willst , google mal  Yuanwei Fishing Tackle Co., ltd


Hey, danke! Das habe ich im Rahmen meiner Recherche vorher auch gemacht! Ich finde die machen schon einen guten Eindruck, deswegen will ich die mal testen! 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Der Händler selber kann dir in dem Fall auch gar kein Geld zurückgeben, er hat es nämlich noch gar nicht.
> Das bekommt er erst von Ali, wenn die Ware bei dir eintrifft und du dies bei deinen Bestellungen bestätigst mit deiner Bewertung.
> Und genau deshalb sind die Bewertungen dort auch so wichtig für sie.



Das ist ein Treuhand-System.  Erst wenn du die Ware erhalten hast, bzw. dich nicht in der Frist gemeldet hast (bsp. eine Beschwerde eröffnet hast), bekommt der VK die Kohle. Von daher ist das alles ganz sicher.

 Im Falle von nicht erhaltener Ware und hab ich immer mein Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## ronram (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Tasche finde ich echt gut. Sie ist groß, bietet Platz für zwei kleine Getränkeflaschen und man kann sie auf der Hüfte tragen. Aber rund 20€ finde ich für eine Chinatasche irgendwie zu teuer. Jedenfalls für meine Zwecke.

Die hier sieht ganz nett aus, aber hat keinen Flaschenhalter.

Die werde ich mir wohl bestellen.

Und die könnte es für den kurzen Ausflug ans Wasser auch tun, ist mir aber dann doch zu klein.


----------



## postmaster (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Tasche finde ich echt gut. Sie ist groß, bietet Platz für zwei kleine Getränkeflaschen und man kann sie auf der Hüfte tragen. Aber rund 20€ finde ich für eine Chinatasche irgendwie zu teuer. Jedenfalls für meine Zwecke.
> 
> Die hier sieht ganz nett aus, aber hat keinen Flaschenhalter.
> 
> ...



Cool, danke für die Links. Taschen und Tackle-Boxen kann man nie genug haben :-D

Die (Gürtel?)Tasche werde ich mir aufjedenfall holen. Die anderen sehen so unhandlich aus.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Battlefield-Camouflage-Canvas-Waist-Packs-Crossbody-Bag-Outdoor-Climbing-Bag-Travel-Bag-8-Color/32621840263.html


----------



## Darket (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/rEBjQBF7 

Ich kann die sehr empfehlen. Hab die seit etwa einem halben Jahr in Gebrauch. Kombiniert mit einer leichten Umhängetasche auch von iLure geh ich nur noch so zum Spinnfischen. Ist stabil, hat viele Zusatzfächer, aber noch genug Platz im Hauptfach und die Flaschen nimmt eine handelsübliche 0,5l Flasche auf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Treuhand-System.  Erst wenn du die Ware erhalten hast, bzw. dich nicht in der Frist gemeldet hast (bsp. eine Beschwerde eröffnet hast), bekommt der VK die Kohle. Von daher ist das alles ganz sicher.
> 
> Im Falle von nicht erhaltener Ware und hab ich immer mein Geld zurück bekommen.



Sag ich ja. Genauso wenn du zb Ware erhalten hast, aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht den Erhalt bei den Beistellungen markierst, wird sich nach geraumer Zeit Ali selbst dann bei dir melden und nachfragen, ob die Ware ankam und sie die Knete freigeben können.


----------



## Fr33 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sag ich ja.
> Genauso wenn du zb Ware erhalten hast, aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht den Erhalt bei den Beistellungen markierst, wird sich nach geraumer Zeit Ali selbst dann bei dir melden und nachfragen, ob die Ware ankam und sie die Knete freigeben können.



 Naja... wenn die Zeit abläuft und du dich nicht rührst, obwohl was ist -  gilt der Deal als durch und der VK bekommt das Geld.


----------



## postmaster (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand die Posen bestellt? für 20cent das Stück nicht schlecht. Sieht auch den Jenzi Posen ähnlich... Und ich mein, muss ja nicht viel können - außer schwimmen 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10Pcs-Lot-Fishing-Floats-Set-Buoy-Bobber-Fishing-Light-Stick-Floats-Fluctuate-Mix-Size-Color-float/32791858643.html


----------



## Enno2000 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

spirolinos oder wasserkugeln fände ich interessant


----------



## Michael_05er (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Tasche finde ich echt gut. Sie ist groß, bietet Platz für zwei kleine Getränkeflaschen und man kann sie auf der Hüfte tragen. Aber rund 20€ finde ich für eine Chinatasche irgendwie zu teuer. Jedenfalls für meine Zwecke.
> 
> Die hier sieht ganz nett aus, aber hat keinen Flaschenhalter.
> 
> ...


Die erste Tasche sieht meinem iron claw  hip bag organizer sehr ähnlich. Den nutze ich seit Jahren fürs mobile Spinnfischen. Hab damals auch nur 20 Euro bezahlt. Da würde ich auch mal im Angelladen vor Ort schauen... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## postmaster (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> spirolinos oder wasserkugeln fände ich interessant



Alles kein Problem bei Ali 

https://de.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-Bombards.html?initiative_id=SB_20170406051155&site=deu&g=y&SearchText=Bombards&CatId=100006676&isrefine=y


----------



## Ezperte (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern sind die Knicklichter
http://s.aliexpress.com/VfUZ36re angekommen, die ersten Stunden dachte ich Wow!, leider nimmt die Leuchtstärke aber schon nach einigen Stunden nach...

Die Kastking SuperPowerBraid ist nun auch bestellt, in Weiß.

Meine Bestellung (auch die von STRULIK) ist übrigens noch nicht verschickt worden, bestellt wurde sie am Montag. 
Dauert das öfters mal so lange oder funktioniert dieses Tracking System/ der Status der Bestellung nicht richtig?


----------



## Enno2000 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

thx postmaster!! schon getestet?


----------



## postmaster (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Meine Bestellung (auch die von STRULIK) ist übrigens noch nicht verschickt worden, bestellt wurde sie am Montag.
> Dauert das öfters mal so lange oder funktioniert dieses Tracking System/ der Status der Bestellung nicht richtig?



Jo, ist nicht immer aktuell. Bei mir zeigt es z.B. bei einer Bestellung auch an, dass es die Sicherheitskontrolle passiert hat... Das Paket liegt schon seit letzte Woche Freitag bei mir


----------



## postmaster (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> thx postmaster!! schon getestet?



Nope, habe mir aber die Posen (von oben) geordert. Bin mal gespannt. Aber ich habe neulich einen Jenzi Sbirolino in einem Angelladen mitgenommen. Hat glaub 1,60€ gekostet... 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10Pcs-Lot-Fishing-Floats-Set-Buoy-Bobber-Fishing-Light-Stick-Floats-Fluctuate-Mix-Size-Color-float/32791858643.html


----------



## Enno2000 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sind mir bei ali auch zu teuer.


----------



## Ezperte (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah, ok, gut zu wissen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja... wenn die Zeit abläuft und du dich nicht rührst, obwohl was ist -  gilt der Deal als durch und der VK bekommt das Geld.



Hatte sowas mal vor gut 2 Jahren.
Irgendwas bestellt, das Zeug kam an und ich hatte warum auch immer vergessen, es bei der Bestellung zu vermerken, das ich es bekommen hatte.
Etwa 2 oder 3 Wochen später bekam ich dann ne Nachricht von Ali, ob die Ware angekommen ist (die 60 Tage waren da schon lange um) und sie die Kohle freigeben können an den Händler.
Hatte ich aber auch nur ein einziges Mal bisher, von daher keine Ahnung ob das mittlerweile etwas verändert wurde.


----------



## fishbubbles (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> magut einfach den service im chat anschreiben. die Mitarbeiter von aliexpress haben das bei mir 2 mal extrem nett und schnell geregelt. bekommst einfach deine kohle wieder.
> Da haben die Händler nicht viel zu melden...
> 
> Was für Gebäck? |bla::vik:



Der Chat ist aber nicht dazu da, auch nicht in seinem Fall. 
Man muss wie jeder andere einen Fall über Ali öffnen, das Problem schildern und der Händler bekommt dann paar Tage Zeit um dir zu Antworten bzw. dir ein Angebot zu machen beispielweise (hälfte des Preises zurück und die Ware, ganzes Geld zurück o.ä) einigt Ihr euch nicht kommt dann ein Mitarbeiter von Ali zu und klärt das ganze dann. Einige Tage später erhältst du auch wieder das Geld auf das Konto mit welchem du bezahlt hast. 
Einen Fall öffnest du Unter My Orders -> (bestellung aussuchen) -> Open Dispute.


----------



## Basti0602 (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

bin die tage mal über den Thread gestolpert und les hier häufiger von  der
         Kastking  Assasin  Bc Rolle

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Assassin-Dual-Brakes-System-Full-Carbon-Body-7-5KG-Drag-12BBs-Super-Light-163g-6/32754659797.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.A7O3iu

jetzt wäre mal meine frage was kann man mit der denn für gewichte  werfen.

ich hätte sonst noch die          Kastking Spartacus gefunden is ein preissegment höher hat damit eventuell auch jemand erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir jemand  sagen worin die sich unterscheiden ?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kast...lgo_pvid=93c62918-1202-4097-ad6c-708573635dfc

Wäre die bei richtiger ruten wahl ne BC zum sehr leichten fischen oder reicht die Assasine auch.


Meine aktuelle Bc ist eine  Quantum Accurist 101 SPT.

Eventuell hat ja jemand einen Tipp ob eine der beiden BC ne option wären oder meine aktuelle sogar  mit den beiden mithalten kann.

Über jegliche Info bin ich dankbar.

Gruß Basti


----------



## Michael_05er (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das ging schnell, und schick sieht er in natura auch aus. Ich wollte so was mal in klein probieren...


----------



## magut (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

gib uns den link dazu -- hab grad wieder lust was zu bestellen


----------



## magut (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fishbubbles schrieb:


> Der Chat ist aber nicht dazu da, auch nicht in seinem Fall.
> Man muss wie jeder andere einen Fall über Ali öffnen, das Problem schildern und der Händler bekommt dann paar Tage Zeit um dir zu Antworten bzw. dir ein Angebot zu machen beispielweise (hälfte des Preises zurück und die Ware, ganzes Geld zurück o.ä) einigt Ihr euch nicht kommt dann ein Mitarbeiter von Ali zu und klärt das ganze dann. Einige Tage später erhältst du auch wieder das Geld auf das Konto mit welchem du bezahlt hast.
> Einen Fall öffnest du Unter My Orders -> (bestellung aussuchen) -> Open Dispute.




der verkäufer hat geschrieben ich soll den "disput" eröffnen-- gerade gemacht --werd berichten wie es weiterläuft#h
LG und Danke
Mario


----------



## ronram (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> gib uns den link dazu -- hab grad wieder lust was zu bestellen


Jaaa...so eine kleine Chinabestellung kann schon glücklich machen.


----------



## magut (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

JAAAAAAAA:l   Heute waren wieder 2 der kleinen Taschen da
sind echt gut gemacht um 3 Euronen 
so Kleinkram kann man doch immer wieder mal brauchen.
|wavey:


----------



## fishbubbles (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAA:l   Heute waren wieder 2 der kleinen Taschen da
> sind echt gut gemacht um 3 Euronen
> so Kleinkram kann man doch immer wieder mal brauchen.
> |wavey:



Welche Taschen? 
Hab auch heute 2 Bestellungen bekommen, alles Wobbler |supergri


----------



## Purist (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Das ging schnell, und schick sieht er in natura auch aus. Ich wollte so was mal in klein probieren...



Aus der Fabrik habe ich mir auch Zeug bestellt, nach nun einer Woche kam heute schon einer an


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Basti0602 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin die tage mal über den Thread gestolpert und les hier häufiger von  der
> Kastking  Assasin  Bc Rolle
> ...



Ich konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden und hab für die 10-30gr BC die Assasine bestellt und für die 5-20gr BC die Haibo Steed 101. Die Haibo soll nochmal ne Nummer besser verarbeitet sein usw. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Kollegen, 

ich bin zur neuen Raubfischsaison noch auf der Suche nach ner Rolle fürs Jiggen/Faulenzen und bin auf diese hier gestoßen:

http://s.aliexpress.com/MNjIrqmU 

Kann jemand was zu der sagen, bzw seine Erfahrungen mit der Marke schildern? 





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basti0602 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich konnte mich auch nicht entscheiden und hab für die 10-30gr BC die Assasine bestellt und für die 5-20gr BC die Haibo Steed 101. Die Haibo soll nochmal ne Nummer besser verarbeitet sein usw. Bin mal gespannt.




Morgen,

danke schon mal für deine Rückmeldung. Woher weißt du denn welches Wurfgewicht die haben. Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden, vielleicht bin ich ja blind.#c

Hast Du dir die Haibo schon geordert oder hast du es erst noch vor?
Die  5-20g Wg hören sich auch jeden Fall schon einmal gut an.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Michael_05er (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> gib uns den link dazu -- hab grad wieder lust was zu bestellen


Wenn das mit dem link aus der app klappt müsste es der hier sein 
Mmlong 2,5 "/8,6g Neue Vib Crankbait Lebensechte Fischköder Hohe Qualität Fischköder Langsam Sinkend Fest Fische Wobbler Pesca
http://s.aliexpress.com/BR7VVnum 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## postmaster (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> gib uns den link dazu -- hab grad wieder lust was zu bestellen



Müsste der hier sein

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32774716256/32774716256.html

edit: oh, ich seh gerade dass Michael es schon geposted hat.


----------



## MarcinD (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal auch meine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht. Bisher alles super.

Nach 3 Wochen sind folgende Sachen angekommen:
Angelrute 5,4 Meter
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/7-2m-6-3M-5-4M-4-5M-3-6M-Fishing-Rods-Carbon-Telescopic-Spinning-Fishing/32582847844.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.5LmMKK
^^ teste ich mal heute oder morgen. Vom Gefühl her super. Super leicht 240 g und nur Daumendick. Zum Stippen wird die glaube ich sehr gut sein. Verpackung war sehr gut. Einzig 2 Ringe werde ich wohl nachkleben müssen.

Gummifische 8 cm:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8pcs-8cm-5g-Fish-type-soft-fishing-lure-3D-eyes-soft-lure-soft-bait-Sea-fishing/32725292386.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.5LmMKK
Fühlen sich gut an, mehr kann ich nicht sagen, da noch nicht am Wasser gewesen bin.

Spinnrute 2,7 20 - 50g
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maxcatch-2-1M-6-90FT-4PCS-Lure-Weight-10-30g-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-For-Lure-Fishing/32635500594.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.5LmMKK
Nach 6 Tagen als Verschickt gelistet, nach 14 Tagen immer noch nicht abgeholt beim Händler / Trackingnummer nicht vorhanden. Habe Verkäufer angeschrieben und mit Aliexpress gechattet. Alles sehr unkompliziert / Ware nicht mehr Lieferbar. 2 Tage später war das Geld wieder auf dem Konto.

Werde noch eine PolBrille, LED-Posen und Wobbler da bestellen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Das ging schnell, und schick sieht er in natura auch aus. Ich wollte so was mal in klein probieren...


Also ich muss sagen, die gefallen mir schon außerordentlich gut. Kannst du mal schreiben wie die so laufen, nachdem du sie getestet hast?

Gruß Dennis

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Basti0602 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> danke schon mal für deine Rückmeldung. Woher weißt du denn welches Wurfgewicht die haben. Ich habe dazu nichts gefunden, vielleicht bin ich ja blind.#c
> 
> ...


 
 Moin Basti,

 hatte mich vorher quer durchs Netz gelesen was die Röllchen so können bzw. wo deren Limits sind. Die einen werfen mit der Haibo Steed schon 5gr... die anderen 7-10Gr. Die Assassin macht wohl erst ab 7-10gr Spaß.....

 Muss aber dazu sagen, dass vieles vom Werfer, Setup und auch dem Zustand der Rolle abhängt. Meine Curado (Shimano) lief aus der Box auch bescheiden. Kollege hat die mal aufgemacht und neben einem schwergängigen Lager die anderen Lager entfettet und neu geölt. Nun rennt die wie Hulle! Denke auch, dass die eher kleineren China BCs mit den doch leichten Spulen und nach einer Entfettungs Kur ganz gut laufen werden. Kleine Barschwobbler die fast nix wiegen, werde ich wohl nicht damit werfen.


----------



## RedWolf (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin Basti,
> hatte mich vorher quer durchs Netz gelesen was die Röllchen so können bzw. wo deren Limits sind. Die einen werfen mit der Haibo Steed schon 5gr... die anderen 7-10Gr. Die Assassin macht wohl erst ab 7-10gr Spaß.....



Ich hab mir ein paar Infor's zu der Assassin von einem Angler-Kollegen geholt:
Werfbar: 3,5gr
Werfbar mit Spaß: >5gr
Perfekt: 5-10gr

Die Angaben beziehen sich auf die Würfe nach dem 100. Wurf ohne Tweaken der Rolle!

Da der Kollege aber meist nur UL-L angelt kann ich zu mehr Wurfgewicht nix sagen. Hab meine noch nicht selbst testen können.


----------



## Enno2000 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4-st-cke-Wurm-Fischk-der-Fisch-Attraktive-Weiche-K-der-Silikon-Lockt-Garnelen-Wobbler-Jig/32680564238.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.7Lnb6N

die Dinger stinken wie Sau. Schmeiße ich wohl weg. Hab Angst dass die meine Kästen auflösen....


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Brauchst du nicht wegwerfen... solange deine Boxen aus PP sind, passiert da nix 

 Der Geruch wird weniger und wenn es gar nicht, hier ein Tipp. Köder in einen ZIP Beutel, Salz, Speisöl und Knoblauch ran... für eine Nacht darin einlegen... fertig


----------



## Enno2000 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nette Kleinteile

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-Pack-Braid-Knotless-Connectors-Fishing-Line-Wire-Connector-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Accessory-Pesca-Tackle-Tool/32704683823.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.j1D4ga

Die Boxen sind super. Davon habe ich 2 verschiedene und ich habe eine Menge Kleinzeug hinein bekommen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-10-Compartments-Storage-Case-Fly-Fishing-Lure-Spoon-Hook-Bait-Tackle-Case-Box-Fishing-Accessories/32583274624.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.TKUQcU

Sowas hier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onkNPuO2J1A


----------



## Enno2000 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

FR33 danke. Ich schau mal. Ist aber wirklich ein ganz merkwürdiger Geruch den ich noch nie gerochen habe. Halte mich dann doch lieber an die Produkte die bereits Massenhaft verkauft worden sind...


----------



## postmaster (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> nette Kleinteile
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-Pack-Braid-Knotless-Connectors-Fishing-Line-Wire-Connector-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Accessory-Pesca-Tackle-Tool/32704683823.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.j1D4ga
> 
> ...



Die Boxen sind echt genial. Danke für den Tipp - gleich mal ein paar bestellt. 



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-10-Compartments-Storage-Case-Fly-Fishing-Lure-Spoon-Hook-Bait-Tackle-Case-Box-Fishing-Accessories/32583274624.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.TKUQcU


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte mich da mal schlau gemacht. Der Kunststoff ist bei 90% der Gummiköder der selbe Kram. Nur nach dem Guss landen viele Gummis zum Ausdünsten noch igendwo rum und werden anschließend dick mit ner Art Silikonöl etc. beschmiert, damit die nicht kleben usw.

 Den Schritt sparen sich die Chinesen wohl öfters. Aber auflösen wird sich da nix....


----------



## Michael_05er (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal eine Frage zu Schnüren: Wo finde ich da die Tragkraftangaben? Ich finde (per App, z.B. bei 8fach-Geflecht verschiedener Hersteller) in der Auswahl nur Angaben wie "Line Number" in den Varianten 1.0, 2.0, 3.0, 4.0 etc. Auf dem Foto sehe ich eine Spule, die neben einer Bezeichnung 8.0 auch 45,5kg Tragkraft verspricht. Wie ist das zuzuordnen? 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## srim1337 (7. April 2017)

srim1337 schrieb:


> Hey ihr,
> habe am 13.3 was bestellt und laut Versandstatus hat die Ware noch nicht mal das Land verlassen.. bin n bisschen frustriert.





Update:
Nach 3 Wochen kam jetzt mein Paket zurück vom Logistik Zentrum zum Händler und es wurde erneut losgeschickt. 
Na ich hab ein Glück.. [emoji36]


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Passiert schon mal... inzwischen schaue ich vor dem Bestellen schon mal kritischer hin, wie viele Sterne (Rating) der VK hat. Hatte jetzt 2 Fälle bei denen bei Shops ohne Ratings nix ankam... Geld kam zurück, aber eben keine Ware...


----------



## RedWolf (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu Schnüren: Wo finde ich da die Tragkraftangaben?



Normalerweise steht das in den Bildern in der Beschreibung (am Beispiel der Mega 8):


----------



## Afrob (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> Sowas hier
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onkNPuO2J1A



Das ist auch seit einiger Zeit meine neue Box für den Forellenbach. Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## O_Weser (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Basti!

Habe gerade Deine Frage nach der KK Assassin und der KK Spartacus gelesen. Du hattest geschrieben, dass die Spartacus lt. des Preises die höherwertige sein könnte.

Da hast Du aber auch den teuersten Preis für die BC rausgesucht. Schau mal hier
Da siehst Du, dass die Spartacus normalerweise sogar günstiger als die Assassin ist. Und auch ne Nummer größer, zumindest vom Gewicht her... 

Ich bin auch immer noch am Schwanken, ob ich mir testweise mal die Assassin und die Haibo Steed ordern werde, um mal einen Vergleich zu meinen Shimanos und Abu's zu haben. So als günstige BC-Kombo-fürs-immer-im-Auto-haben 
Passende BC-China-Rod im L-ML Bereich glaube ich schon gefunden zu haben...

Edit:
Ach ja, und wer evtl. noch ein wenig anderes Tackle in D ordern muss/möchte, der bekommt die angesprochene Kleinteilebox auch HIER für z.B. 1,90 EUR. Vorteil: die lange Wartezeit entfällt...


----------



## ae71 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo gibts eigentlich auch eine Baitcaster fürs Jerken um Gewichte ab 50g zu werfen bis 120g oder höher, also von Aliexpress? Kastking hat ja viele aber eben mit dem WG  steht häufig nix dabei.
Gruß
Toni


----------



## Enno2000 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

O_Weser die versandkosten darf man da aber nicht vergessen #c


----------



## Michael_05er (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Normalerweise steht das in den Bildern in der Beschreibung (am Beispiel der Mega 8):


Danke! Das ist der Nachteil der App, da muss ich erst unter "Item description" auf "View All" gehen, dann wird es angezeigt. Die Durchmesser sind ja recht happig (0,23er Durchmesser bei 9,1kg), aber das ist bei Geflecht ja ohnehin nicht so verlässlich...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## O_Weser (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Tja, deswegen habe ich ja auch dazugeschrieben, dass man die Box bei einer evtl. Bestellung dazu packen kann... dann sind die Versandkosten recht unerheblich...

Ach und Michael... die Kastking soll ja eh ein wenig 'dicker' auftragen


----------



## Purist (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ae71 schrieb:


> Hallo gibts eigentlich auch eine Baitcaster fürs Jerken um Gewichte ab 50g zu werfen bis 120g oder höher, also von Aliexpress? Kastking hat ja viele aber eben mit dem WG  steht häufig nix dabei.



WG wirst du nie bei Baitcastern finden. Für die 50-100€, die eine BC mit Rundprofil, die mit 50-über 100g nie Probleme haben wird, bei Ali kostet, kannst du sie auch gleich von Abu oder Shimano kaufen.


----------



## Ezperte (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute,nach 9(!) Tagen kam meine Assassin , macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich.

Zur Spartakus Frage, die normale Spartakus ist günstiger als die Assassin, die Spartakus Maximus ist aber aus Metall, daher auch der höhere Preis. 
Ich denke die Teile werden in der Rolle alle etwas hochwertiger sein.


----------



## west1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4-st-cke-Wurm-Fischk-der-Fisch-Attraktive-Weiche-K-der-Silikon-Lockt-Garnelen-Wobbler-Jig/32680564238.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.7Lnb6N
> 
> die Dinger stinken wie Sau. Schmeiße ich wohl weg. Hab Angst dass die meine Kästen auflösen....



Hab heute die gleichen bekommen, der Geruch hat sich nach ner Stunde an der Luft so gut wie verflüchtigt, jedenfalls rieche ich mit meiner Rauchernase jetzt so gut wie nix mehr.


----------



## Enno2000 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ok danke


----------



## magut (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wenn das mit dem link aus der app klappt müsste es der hier sein
> Mmlong 2,5 "/8,6g Neue Vib Crankbait Lebensechte Fischköder Hohe Qualität Fischköder Langsam Sinkend Fest Fische Wobbler Pesca
> http://s.aliexpress.com/BR7VVnum
> (from AliExpress Android)




lt Beschreibung hat das Teil 75mm  hast du soooo große Hände??
oder überseh ich was :q


----------



## Michael_05er (7. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Recht hast du, hab eben nachgemessen. Körperlänge 6cm, die 7,5 hat er nur, wenn ich den Schwanzdrilling nach hinten lege und mitmesse. Mich stört es nicht, ich wollte so einen kleinen Köder, aber andere könnten sich dran stören. Nicht gut beschrieben.


----------



## OSSSSE (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Das ging schnell, und schick sieht er in natura auch aus. Ich wollte so was mal in klein probieren...


*******. Jetzt habe ich wieder was bestellt obwohl ich dachte ich hätte alles [emoji49] [emoji72] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Michael_05er (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> lt Beschreibung hat das Teil 75mm  hast du soooo große Hände??
> oder überseh ich was :q


War spät gestern... 2,5" sind doch ca. 6,3 cm, oder? Also doch nicht so verkehrt... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na super, da "musste" ich jetzt auch nochmal zuschlagen


----------



## magut (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> War spät gestern... 2,5" sind doch ca. 6,3 cm, oder? Also doch nicht so verkehrt...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



In der Beschreibung steht es eben mit 75mm#c und die Zoll die ich kenne haben 25,4 mm ( wie die deinen) aber die von China sind eben anders (hi hi hi)
darum hab ich gefragt hab aber mal 2 zur Ansicht geordert|supergri
LG
Mario


----------



## Purist (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die messen oft die Drillinge und die evtl. vorhandene Tauchschaufel mit. Wer die genauen Längen wissen will, sucht entweder einen Händler der ein Foto mit Maßband drin hat oder schaut unter Feedback nach, ob den Job nicht schon ein anderer Kunde gemacht hat.


----------



## zocker1991 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo bestellt jemand Angelhaken bei Ali so Größe  4 bis 14? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da gibt es diese spottbilligen Sets mit hunderten Haken. Sind ganz ok, manche muss man nachschleifen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Haken aufpassen das der Händler Größenangaben in mm/cm bereitstellt.
In der Regel machen das fast alle Händler da.

Grund: Die Größen die wir hierzulande gewohnt sind, stimmen nicht immer mit den Größen dort überein, teilweise wird auch andersrum gezählt (14er größer wie 6er).


----------



## STRULIK (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche Baitcastrolle vo Kastking ist hochwertiger, die Stealth oder Assassin?
Habe beide da, die Stealth läuft runder und liegt besser in der Hand.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Ezperte (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Würde mich auch interessieren, die Assassin macht auf mich als Baitcaster Neuling auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## man1ac (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gibts nen aktuellen Link für Lieblingsköder?


----------



## ronram (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



man1ac schrieb:


> Gibts nen aktuellen Link für Lieblingsköder?


Vor wenigen Tagen haben die über 3,50$ gekostet.
Wollte mir die nochmal bestellen, da die gute Zander gebracht haben...habs aber dann gelassen. Zu teuer.
Den Link habe ich gerade nicht parat.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Drei Stück für 2,21 mit der app gibt es hier:
ALLBLUE 3 teil/los 9g/12 cm Handgemachte Weiche Köder Fisch Fischköder Shad Manuelle Silikon Bass Minnow Swimbait Plastikköder Pasca Peche
http://s.aliexpress.com/BJnIBjuq 
(from AliExpress Android)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist doch Schnulli. Für einen Euro das Stück gibt es auch hier Köder. LK, Stint, Slim Jim, alles das gleiche Gerödel.


----------



## postmaster (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Hallo bestellt jemand Angelhaken bei Ali so Größe  4 bis 14? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk



Ich habe diese hier (ich glaube in der Größe 6 laut AliExpress, ich kann heute Abend gerne nochmal nachsehen)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Wholesalers-Fishing-Bait-Barb-Fishhook-Lure-Tackle-With-Box-Size-4-6-8-10-12/32575924138.html

Mein persönliches empfinden ist, dass die Haken nicht soo mega scharf sind. Wenn ich den Haken leicht über meine Hand gleiten lasse, dann bleibt es nicht so sehr/oft hängen wie ein Haken von einem Markenwobbler (z.B. Lucky John). Ich kenne mich aber als Neueinsteiger in der Hinsicht auch zu wenig aus. Ich kann dir gerne ein paar Haken zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> . LK, Stint, Slim Jim, alles das gleiche Gerödel.



Slim Jim hat eine andere Form als LK, Stint, Playboy, etc.....


----------



## Angelbazi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Drei Stück für 2,21 mit der app gibt es hier:
> ALLBLUE 3 teil/los 9g/12 cm Handgemachte Weiche Köder Fisch Fischköder Shad Manuelle Silikon Bass Minnow Swimbait Plastikköder Pasca Peche
> http://s.aliexpress.com/BJnIBjuq
> (from AliExpress Android)



Die Dinger bekommst in DE billiger 

https://www.angel-domaene.de/roy-fi...ifisch-12cm-5-stueck-uv-firetiger--19962.html


----------



## RedWolf (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kamen noch ein paar Tungsten Chebu Sinker für knapp 10€ muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## magut (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> der verkäufer hat geschrieben ich soll den "disput" eröffnen-- gerade gemacht --werd berichten wie es weiterläuft#h
> LG und Danke
> Mario




Hab Heute mal das Konto begutachtet und das Geld war wieder da. Der Verkäufer war ein netter Kontakt und mich sogar jetzt angeschrieben, daß die Rute wieder lieferbar ist#q
Ich hab sie wieder bestellt --mal sehen wie es jetzt läuft |supergri
Bestellung war am Samstag und bis Heute Status "Extend Processing Time"  
die anderen Artikel die am gleichen Tag bestellt sind schon "Awaiting delivery"  nur die Rute will anscheinend wieder nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Hab Heute mal das Konto begutachtet und das Geld war wieder da. Der Verkäufer war ein netter Kontakt und mich sogar jetzt angeschrieben, daß die Rute wieder lieferbar ist#q
> Ich hab sie wieder bestellt --mal sehen wie es jetzt läuft |supergri
> Bestellung war am Samstag und bis Heute Status "Extend Processing Time"
> die anderen Artikel die am gleichen Tag bestellt sind schon "Awaiting delivery"  nur die Rute will anscheinend wieder nicht |kopfkrat



Kannst mal sehen wie fängig die "China-Köder" sind


----------



## Michael_05er (11. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kamen wieder zwei Päckchen. Meine Frau denkt, das wäre alles zu Ostern für sie [emoji6] 

Ein paar Gummis und ein schicker Wobbler, sieht aus wie der Anthrax von megabass, oder? Kostet zwar 3,30 aber die Haken sind gut und der Rest sieht auch Top aus.


----------



## flasha (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist der Wobbler auf'm Kopf?


----------



## grazy04 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ja, das ist so gewollt


----------



## Ezperte (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Es haben ja einige die Kastking Assassin bestellt,nun wollte ich diejenigen mal fragen, bei denen die Rolle schon eingetrudelt ist, wie findet ihr sie?
Ich habe sie auch,aber da sie meine erste Baitcaster ist kann ich es nicht unbedingt einschätzen.


----------



## Fr33 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schau mal hier rein...  

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322096&page=9


----------



## Ezperte (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah, Super... Danke dir


----------



## mittellandchannel (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



grazy04 schrieb:


> ja, das ist so gewollt



hast du mal bitte den Link parat?


----------



## Michael_05er (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Großhandel Hohe Qualität Fischköder Arrificial Köder Minnow Floating 80mm 9,5g Toten Fisch
http://s.aliexpress.com/AJ3AnAfQ 
(from AliExpress Android)
Derzeit leider nur eine Farbe erhältlich... 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

blöde frage schwimmt der verkehrt rum ?
#c


----------



## Michael_05er (13. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja. Hab ihn noch nicht getestet, aber der läuft mit dem Bauch nach oben.


----------



## Il_Fenomeno (14. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern eine leichte Rute und eine dazu passende Rolle bestellt. Zuvor den Verkäufer kontaktiert und gefragt, welche Rolle zu der Rute passt.
> 
> Rute
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/UL-Spinning-Rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-Lure-Weight-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods-2-5LB-Line/32762048531.html
> ...



Ich habe die gleiche Kombination gekauft und die Rute war nach nicht einmal zwei Wochen bei mir (auf die Rolle warte ich noch).

Im ersten Einsatz am Bach kam dann die Enttäuschung: Nachdem ein kleiner Rapfen eingestiegen ist, brach die Spitze der Rute ab. 

Vermutlich handelt es sich nur um einen Einzelfall, bzw. ein Montagsmodell, aber dennoch ist es etwas ärgerlich. Da die Bewertungen aber durchgehend sehr gut sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Qualität so mies ist.

 Immerhin bekomme ich jetzt den oberen Rutenteil ersetzt!


----------



## fischbär (14. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> blöde frage schwimmt der verkehrt rum ?
> #c


Megabass Anthrax Kopie. Soll einen fast toten Fisch imitieren. Ziemlicher Käse imho. Funktioniert zweifellos aber das tun andre auch.


----------



## magut (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern angekommen- Sharky 1500- Bestellung am 28.03.2017

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Brand-New-100-Waterproof-Carbon-Drag-Spinning-Reel-with-Larger-Spool-19KG-Max-Drag-Sea/32591050306.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.CzASII

macht einen echt hochwertigen Eindruck, gleich mal den *B*remsknopf runter damit ich "Späne" ausschliessen konnte.(wie hier schon erwähnt) 
Vom Gewicht her spürt man das kleine ********rchen , aber ich mag das auch ganz gern.
passt wie angegossen auf die Rute

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Brand-New-100-Waterproof-Carbon-Drag-Spinning-Reel-with-Larger-Spool-19KG-Max-Drag-Sea/32591050306.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.CzASII

werden beide Heute am Waser geteste.
Bericht wenn gewünscht wird erstellt.

danke an ronram nochmal für die Empfehlung bzw. den exakten Bericht zu den beiden Teilen|wavey:
eine echt geile UL Barschkombo

lG
Mario


----------



## putschii (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist beides der Link zur Rolle, oder war das gewollt?


----------



## Ezperte (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine Lieblingsköderimitate sind heute angekommen.Machen einen guten Eindruck. Bei einigen ist sogar das LK aufgedruckt.
Wenn jemand Bilder haben will kann ich gerne welche machen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht stell bitte Bilder ein.
Nochwas- meinst Du die Angel Domaene Angebote weiter oben im Thread sind vergleichbar? preislich ist da nicht viel um, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.



hier mein Lieblingswobbler von ca. zwei Dutzend die ich bisher bestellt habe
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Free-transportation-Fishing-tackle-wholesale-fishing-lure-Jerk-Bait-LITTLE-DARLING-80mm-25g-8/622719566.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.lPMT8u
sinkt langsam, ist in der Tiefe sehr gut  kontrollierbar und hat ausgeprägtes Seit zu Seit und Flankenspiel...



Aus der nächsten Umgebung des richtig guten Wobblers von oben, sicherlich werdet ihr auch auf den stossen-
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Jerkbait-Pike-Bait-Fishing-Lure-Beaver-160MM-74-6G/32793605541.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.lPMT8u
Dieser sinkt für Tiefen von weniger als 3m zu schnell, wie ein Stein .. bekommt deshalb von mir keine Empfehlung! ich hab ihn vom Ufer aus getestet. Qualität auf den ersten Blick gut, Spiel vor allem mit der Schnauze auf und ab.Wenig flanken. Fängig könnte er sein, ich sage nicht dass er generell schlecht ist. Kontrolliert berechenbares Spiel ist für grosse Räuber ja was. Vom Boot wo es mehr vertikal geht, würde ich ihn verwenden.


----------



## Ezperte (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich denke die sind auf jeden Fall zu vergleichen, optisch sehen die sich recht ähnlich, zumindest von den Bildern her.
Meine teuersten waren 2,01€ (12cm) und die kleineren um die 1,80€.
Bei dem Angebot von Angel- Domäne ist einer mehr drin für +1 Euro. Dazu kommt der hohe Versand von 5€ (wird zumindest bei mir so angezeigt).
Ich würde sicherlich wieder bei Ali bestellen.


----------



## Ezperte (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier ein paar Bilder: 

Die Lieblingsköder :
http://s.aliexpress.com/QrAvqEzA
http://s.aliexpress.com/6n6NbuIv 

Die stinken wirklich bestialisch...als wenn man ein Feuerzeug ranhalten würde. Die Gummimischung kommt mir aber recht gutmütig vor.

Die anderen Gummis:
http://s.aliexpress.com/RjiMF7fI http://s.aliexpress.com/YJNbyEVb
http://s.aliexpress.com/NNFBRJ7J
http://s.aliexpress.com/IrUBfQjq

Die Kastking SuperPower Schnur ist ebenfalls angekommen,macht einen super Eindruck, sehr eng geflochten, Farbechtheit kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich sie on weiss habe, bei Wobblerangeln.de ist eine sehr gute Vorstellung der Schnur zu finden.

http://wobblerangeln.de/kastking-angelschnur-test/


----------



## Ezperte (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Noch welche:
Die Maden waren als Geschenk dabei, brauchen werde ich sie aber eher weniger. Die Creature Baits sind mir nicht negativ aufgefallen vom Geruch her. Die anderen Gummis habe ich noch nicht geöffnet.


----------



## Enno2000 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hat wer sich schon eine längere Spinnrute >2.50 m aus China bestellt? wollte nen bischen geld sparen. Oder gibt es da nix Vernünftiges? Ich meine die Ruten werden ja eh in China angefertigt.....


----------



## magut (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nein war ein issgeschick 
hier die Rute
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UL-Spinning-Rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-Lure-Weight-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods-2-5LB-Line/32762048531.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.dlRlhN

erster Test bestanden --heute Barsch bis 20 cm gehabt und da macht das Rütchen und die Rolle echt Spaß.
klar eine Empfehlung im ganz leichtem Segment#6#6
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klasse! Petri zum China-Barsch! 

Meine UL Rute wartet noch auf den ersten Fisch, leider fehlt mir im Moment die Zeit.


Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Petri Dank :vik:  war ja auch deine Unterstützung dabei 
bin schon gespannt wenn der erste 50 hechtschnippel einsteigt --dann wird es sicher voll geil:q
LG
Mario


----------



## Enno2000 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Petri! Über 2.50 m gibt es die nicht oder?


----------



## magut (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das wäre dann Ultra Lang nicht Ultra Leicht#h

sorry war aufgelegt, aber schau mal ein wenig die Seiten hab einige sensible <ruten in deiner Länge die wenig WG haben.
LG
Mario


----------



## Fr33 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Do und der heutige Samstag waren mal wieder erfolgreich  Fast zeitgleich sind beide BC Rollen gekommen. Einmal die KastKing Assassin und einmal die Haibo Steed 101CS.

Link zur Assassin: 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Assassin-NEW-2016-Carbon-Fiber-Bait-Casting-Fishing-Reel-12BB-6-3-1-163g-Baitcasting/32754707384.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.U2ncO4

(Aufpassen - das blau ist sehr dezent und nicht so hell wie auf dem Bild!).

Link zur Haibo inkl. den Ködern ;D

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/HAIBO-Brand-2015-STEED-100-101-150-151CS-Left-Right-Hand-Ultra-Light-Baitcasting-Fishing-Reel/32579084761.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.U2ncO4

Hier mal ein paar Worte zu den beiden Rollen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322096&page=8

(wollte nicht alles copy & paste machen)

Für die Haibo hatte ich noch ein Magnet-Brems Kit mitbestellt (für nen 10er). Denn die Haibo kommt vom Werk mit einer Schleifbremse alla Curado und co. 

Die Haibo hatte leider keine Anleitung dabei, aber immerhin hat der Chinese 4 Frogs und ne 300m Spule von 0,38er Braid dazu gelegt. Okey.. die Braid wird als Bastelschnur dienen  Aber die Frogs sind cool


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> hat wer sich schon eine längere Spinnrute >2.50 m aus China bestellt? wollte nen bischen geld sparen. Oder gibt es da nix Vernünftiges? Ich meine die Ruten werden ja eh in China angefertigt.....




also bei steckruten wirst du lange suchen müssen.

vorschlag .https://www.grandtackle.com.sg/osprey


----------



## RedWolf (15. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Für die Haibo hatte ich noch ein Magnet-Brems Kit mitbestellt (für nen 10er). Denn die Haibo kommt vom Werk mit einer Schleifbremse alla Curado und co



Bitte mal den link zur Bremse


----------



## Enno2000 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hallo knutwuchtig. danke. günstig ist die aber eher nicht oder? vielleicht finden wir ja gemeinsam demnächst eine art must have rute. Leider gibt es zu wenig erfahrung mit den Ruten. Frohe Ostern


----------



## knutwuchtig (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

günstig ist relativ. ich habe die kuying teton und conqueror , und beide vor der preiserhöhung günstig erstanden. qualitativ sind sie auf dem niveau von deutlich teureren ruten.günstig einkaufen bedeutet für mich nicht unbedingt das billigste vom billigen sondern das preislich niedrigste für das qualitativ hochwertigste.!  wenn ich 160 euro ausgebe für einen china stock, ist das nicht gerade billig . wenn der aber die gleiche qualität hat , wie eine GLoomis oder eine Major Craft , dann habe ich alles richtig gemacht- die teton fand ich so gut, das ich eine baitcasting und eine spin version  habe . bei der conqueror habe ich eine 2. nachbestellt allerdings die 2 teilige und etwas mehr wurfgewicht . ich überlege mir gerade ob ich nicht noch die kuying snatch titanium  oder die tournament grade xh bestelle um die hechte bei uns mit swimbaits oder gummifrosch aus den seerosen zu pflücken . aber das wird wohl noch ein weilchen warten müssen.


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RedWolf schrieb:


> Bitte mal den link zur Bremse



Anbei der Link: 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Haibo-Steed-Bait-Casting-Reel-Centrifugal-Brake-change-to-Magnetic-Brake-Tool/32743291605.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ZQh99h


Ist aber wie immer... momentan viel zu teuer! Hatte 13 USD bezahlt... und keine 25USD wie jetzt.


----------



## Fr33 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Andere suche per ALi und nun ein Set für 15 USD gefunden:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Haib...lgo_pvid=33f1a403-ef6f-4bd3-850c-5c2892e70576


----------



## bbfishing (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin
gestern kam Nachschub. Die Zalt Nachbauten machen einen sehr guten Eindruck und auch die Buster  Kopie überzeugt. 
Den Kleinen Wobbler werde ich heute Nachmittag mal testen. 

Entgegen der Beschreibung sind die Jerks nicht suspending, sondern sinken. Ich hab den Verkäufer mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was passiert.
Jetzt werde ich erstmal  auf den ganzen anderen Kram warten, denn so langsam verliere ich den  Überblick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß Klaus


----------



## ronram (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Cool, danke für die Links. Taschen und Tackle-Boxen kann man nie genug haben :-D
> 
> Die (Gürtel?)Tasche werde ich mir aufjedenfall holen. Die anderen sehen so unhandlich aus.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Battlefield-Camouflage-Canvas-Waist-Packs-Crossbody-Bag-Outdoor-Climbing-Bag-Travel-Bag-8-Color/32621840263.html


Für rund 4€ mehr bekommt man die auch bei Amazon.
Das ist vielleicht für diejenigen interessant, die hier mitlesen, aber nicht in China bestellen wollen.

Hier der Link:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01E8BZYX4/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85Z%C3%95%C3%91&qid=1492344969&sr=8-5&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=belt+bag&dpPl=1&dpID=51lRpskK0OL&ref=plSrch

In schwarz bei einem anderen Anbieter sogar für 10,99€.


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde die Zentrifugalbremsen ehrlich gesagt besser. Wöllte nicht tauschen.


----------



## RedWolf (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Andere suche per ALi und nun ein Set für 15 USD gefunden:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Haib...lgo_pvid=33f1a403-ef6f-4bd3-850c-5c2892e70576



Super danke! Lag wohl an meinem Break


----------



## Michael_05er (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Versand ist im Moment echt flott. Meine ganzen Bestellungen trudeln pünktlich zum Beginn der Frühjahrsschonzeit ein [emoji21] 
Hatte erst im Mai damit gerechnet. Schicke Gummi Tierchen, machen sich bestimmt gut am Dropshot Rig. 

Kastking neue ankunft 68mm 2,3g 12 stücke plastice fischköder geruch attraktive fisch krabben fischköder weichen köder
http://s.aliexpress.com/qaQ7zuQ7 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## dorschhunter9 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche Dropshot Haken habt ihr schon bestellt, welche kann man empfehlen. Steige in das Thema Dropshot völlig neu ein. Daher meine Frage... Danke!


----------



## ronram (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich nutze ganz normale​ Karpfenhaken. Habe mir 500 Stk. bestellt. 
Bin damit sehr zufrieden.

Beitrag #936


----------



## Enno2000 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die beiden Reiseruten scheinen nicht schlecht zu sein.

aber was ist der Unterschied der beiden Ruten Blackhawk und Ranger?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-8m...lgo_pvid=b09700fd-3ff7-48b6-8d86-c1925a455ac7

vs

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kast...lgo_pvid=b09700fd-3ff7-48b6-8d86-c1925a455ac7


----------



## Enno2000 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hab gerade nochmal geschaut. Ranger ist leichter und hat die besseren Ringe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btFmpeGlkLI

looks nice ^^ Für den Preis ziemlich krass.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Preis ist wirklich der Wahnsinn. Habe mir heute auch mal ein UL Rute bestellt. Mal sehen wie lange das dauert...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> hab gerade nochmal geschaut. Ranger ist leichter und hat die besseren Ringe
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btFmpeGlkLI
> 
> looks nice ^^ Für den Preis ziemlich krass.



Wow, der hat beim Zusammenschieben gleich mal den obersten Rutenring abgehämmert :q


----------



## fischbär (16. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich nutze ganz normale​ Karpfenhaken. Habe mir 500 Stk. bestellt.
> Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
> 
> Beitrag #936


Dito. Sind super billig.


----------



## Enno2000 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wow, der hat beim Zusammenschieben gleich mal den obersten Rutenring abgehämmert :q



sehe ich nicht


----------



## Purist (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> sehe ich nicht



Du siehst es ab min 1.03 bis ca. 1.06. Der Spitzenring sitzt fest, nur der darunter nicht mehr :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Von "Zusammenschieben" kann da eh keine Rede sein.
Der macht das vielleicht noch 5 mal und kann dann alle Ringe wechseln oder neu verkleben.

Ich weiß gar nicht was man an so ner einfachen Tele so toll findet. Für ein paar Piepen mehr krieg ich hierzulande auch schon fischbare Steckruten, und die kann ich im Laden auch mal in die Hand nehmen und muß nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen.

Denn eins sollte man bei aller Ali-Liebe auch nicht untern Tisch kehren. Gewährleistungsansprüche sind nicht so einfach umzusetzen wie beim Händler hierzulande.
Und dann kann der Besen schnell mal deutlich teurer werden, wie ne bessere Rute, die ich vor Ort kaufe.
Von der Wartezeit mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## STRULIK (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der zweite Ring ist verschiebbar und nicht kaputt.


----------



## Enno2000 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja ich denke auch dass der obere Ring drehbar ist. Da sonst Offtopic würde ich mich über einen Link oder Infos zu einer preiswerten Reiserute über 2.50 m freuen.Auch gerne per PM


----------



## Purist (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Natürlich ist der Ring an dem Rutensegment prinzipiell drehbar, eine Telerute bringt man aber nicht auf Länge, indem man sie festhält und die Ringe nach unten schiebt. Schaut doch einmal genau hin, er schiebt den losen Rutenring nach unten, damit er wieder auf dem Rutenteil sitzt!


----------



## funnekuchen (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei vielen Forellenruten sind die Ringe auch einzeln verschiebbar, wie beispielsweise in diesem Video zu sehen:
https://youtu.be/Y260jlzz46k

Ich denke, dass das bei der Rute auch so ist. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi @ all

wer hat schon eine "multifilament" Schnur beim Chinamann geordert (ähnlich der Nanofil) bzw. Erfahrungswerte dazu????
brauch was für meine UL Kombi so in 0.08mm 
LG
Mario
*
*


----------



## Fr33 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Hi @ all
> 
> wer hat schon eine "multifilament" Schnur beim Chinamann geordert (ähnlich der Nanofil) bzw. Erfahrungswerte dazu????
> brauch was für meine UL Kombi so in 0.08mm
> ...



Hab ich bisher leider nix brauchbares gefunden. Was du mit Multifilament schreibst, ist aber im Fachjargon eine normale geflochtene


----------



## Purist (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



funnekuchen schrieb:


> Bei vielen Forellenruten sind die Ringe auch einzeln verschiebbar, wie beispielsweise in diesem Video zu sehen:
> https://youtu.be/Y260jlzz46k
> 
> Ich denke, dass das bei der Rute auch so ist.



In dem von dir verlinktem Video ist genau das nicht zu sehen. Dort sitzt der Rutenring fest auf dem unteren Segment und ja, das ist drehbar. Wäre der Ring komplett lose, wie in dem Kastkingpromovideo, ist das ein Fall für Klebstoff, weil du damit nicht lange angeln kannst, schon gar nicht Spinnfischen. Da würde sich ständig dieser eine Ring verdrehen.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja du hast Recht, reicht das jetzt... hier geht es doch wohl um was ganz anderes in dieser eigentlich doch sehr netten Runde!!!!

Hat schon mal einer Offset Haken ausprobiert? Habt ihr einen Link???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschhunter9 (17. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Immer diese Leute die um jeden Preis recht haben wollen...[emoji36][emoji36][emoji36]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mir geht's nicht um's Recht haben, sondern darum, dass ihr das einkalkuliert, wenn ihr Teleruten kauft. Sowas kann bei denen immer passieren. Dass es in einem Promovideo geschieht, dabei noch nicht einmal rausgeschnitten wird, finde ich trotzdem peinlich und es spricht nicht für besondere Qualität. Es sagt aber viel über den Jungen im Boot aus, der diese Rute schon so lange benutzt haben will


----------



## jkc (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wow, der hat beim Zusammenschieben gleich mal den obersten Rutenring abgehämmert :q



Hi, hier bei Minute 23 sieht man, dass es ein Schiebering ist:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4eSjApvYZw

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für den Youtube Link....damit sollte das Thema nun durch sein ;D


----------



## funnekuchen (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sorry, ich wollte auch nicht um jeden Preis recht haben.  Es mag ja sein, dass die rute eventuell keine gute Qualität hat, ich wollte aber nur sagen, dass der Ring nicht direkt kaputt gegangen ist. Man kann das auch auf dem Bild aus einem Amazon Review sehen. Ich dachte, dass das zum Thema gehört, weil es ja um die Qualität der Rute geht! 






Ich habe mir diese offset Haken geholt:
http://s.aliexpress.com/yaQfQVF7 
Sind auf jeden Fall sehr scharf und wirken qualitativ hochwertig. Waren bis jetzt allerdings auch erst einmal erfolglos im Einsatz 

Edit: ups, da war ich zu spät  aber ist ja jetzt wahrscheinlich geklärt  

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## postmaster (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich glaube,  hier ist ne Anlehnung an einem Effzett Blinker provoziert worden :-D #6



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MNFT-2PCS-Spinner-Sequin-Paillette-Baits-7g-Metal-Fishing-Spoon-Lure-Trout-Fishing-Lures-with-3/32733915639.html


----------



## ae71 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also, das sieht nicht aus wie ein FZ Blinker! Aber ich suche bei Ali  Profi Blinker 'Blinker'. Habt ihr sowas schon gefunden? Der würde mich sehr interessieren, da in Deutschland ziemlich teuer. Zwischen 4-6€/St.
Gruß
Toni


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Ali hab ich noch nichts vergleichbares zu guten Blinkern gefunden. Profi Blinker sind aus dünnem Edelstahl; bei Ali ist fast alles Messing, Kupfer, Nickelblech. Hab wirklich viele Köder angeschaut. Dabei könnten Sie es doch. Leider ist vieles in erster Linie günstig produziert.


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist nicht ganz richtig.... das Zeug ist in erster Linie für den Asiatischen Markt gemacht. Und da ist sowas wie Wels Blinkern eben nicht sehr verbreitet....

Wenn ich mir anschaue was es beim Ali an Hardbaits, Gummiködern usw, gibt .. sieht man schon wihin die Reise geht.


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Profiblinker ist ein Allroundblinker aus dünnem Edelstahlblech. Am Welsblinkern liegt da gar nichts.
Es gibt kaum einen Blinker aus Edelstahl bei aliexpress. Schau doch nach

Die ganzen Kleinteile  werden bereits seit "Jahrzehnten " dort hergestellt und landen bei uns. Die meisten Wobbler die ich bei aliexpress kaufen konnte , ca 50 Stück waren nicht herausragend. Ist wohl so wie mit der von rüdiger Pispers zitierten Studie über Aldi, warum der so beliebt es: es liegt am Preis


----------



## ae71 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gibt es denn Altenativen zu den Profi Blinker Blinkern? Also Dünnblechige Blinker, gerade da wo es viel Kraut hat, sind so langsam sinkende Blinker die schön taumeln schon sehr gut.
Ich weiß gehört nicht ganz hier rein, aber evtl. hat jemand bei Ali schon sowas taugliches bestellt?


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

klar gibts da viele brauchbare Sachen. siehe diesen Thread
Dünnblechige Blinker wie den PB hab ich nicht gezielt gesucht, meine aber auch dass es da wenige gibt. Irgendwie war an dieser Firma PB doch was dran!  mfG


----------



## Enno2000 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Suchbegriff Mepps mal probieren


----------



## Enno2000 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

vielleicht findet sich da was. Ich sortiere meistens erstmal nach Anzahl der Bestellungen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie lang und schwer sollen denn die gesuchten Blinker etwa sein?

Man findet durchaus auch einiges bei Ali an Blech was für Hecht zb taugt.
Wie die Qualität ist, muss man halt probieren. Habe selbst noch keine Blinker geordert, lediglich ein paar Spinner.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/new-arrival-3D-eye-fresh-water-salt-water-metal-lures-artificial-lures-bass-fishing-bait-fishing/32523551870.html?s=p

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-New-1PC-10g-38g-spinner-Fishing-Lure-mepps-metal-bait-Spoon-Fishing-Tackle-Vissen-Pesca/32788428269.html?scm=1007.13338.79672.000000000000000&pvid=937e8b09-1700-494d-a890-6c794f4bb221&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-1pc-23g-6cm-Metal-Spoon-fishing-lure-Spinner-Hard-Bait-3-Colors-With-Feather-Hooks/32721237562.html?scm=1007.13338.79672.000000000000000&pvid=937e8b09-1700-494d-a890-6c794f4bb221&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Crazy-Fish-Fishing-Spoon-Lure-Inkoo-Bass-Pike-Trout-Casting-Trolling-Spoon-75mm-26g/32232672599.html?scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=5da88ed2-e515-42c1-bef4-a0aad1a75f64&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Crazy-Fish-Esox-Fishing-Casting-Trolling-Spoon-Lure-Metal-Baits-Pike-Bass-Trout-Lure-65mm-22g/32232803390.html?scm=1007.13339.33317.0&pvid=5da88ed2-e515-42c1-bef4-a0aad1a75f64&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pisfun-1-piece-8-5cm-22g-Spoon-Bait-Fishing-Lure-Metal-Spoon-Lure-Sequin-Spinners-Spoon/32791963973.html?scm=1007.13338.79672.000000000000000&pvid=e758232c-fc44-423e-8374-2de1a5210656&tpp=1


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ach ich hab Wels Bilnker gelesen.... ^^ Sorry. Dann ist mein Post weiter oben sinnfrei zu sehen


----------



## Fr33 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Neuerdings scheint das Tracking bei Ali besser zu klappen. Hatte Ende letzter Woche vor Ostern die Baitcaster Rollen bekommen. Wie immer ganz normal per Einschreiben usw....

Abends hab ich dann per ALi ne Email bekommen, dass die Sendungen zugestellt sind und ich den Empfang bitte bestätigen soll .....


----------



## Laichzeit (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1PC-FISH-KING-Brand-28g-Hook-4-Spoon-Fishing-Lure-Hard-Spoon-Metal-Jigging-Baits-Pesca/1299200_32689238934.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.ulFQj5

Der sieht nach Effzett aus und im Shop gibt es noch andere Modelle.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir lag heute ein kleiner gelber Umschlag im Briefkasten.
bis auf Kratzer an der Tauchschaufel bei zwei von den dreien machen die einen guten Eindruck. Auch die Haken sehen so aus und fühlen sich so an als wären sie nicht der letzte Schrott.

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Bearking Wobbler, meine Zange und die KK-Assasin rechtzeitig eintrudeln und dann kann der 1. Mai kommen |supergri


----------



## Slick (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat wer ein Link für Karpfenhaken zum Dropshoten?

Und welche Größe sollte ich bestellen?

Grüße


----------



## magut (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hab ich bisher leider nix brauchbares gefunden. Was du mit Multifilament schreibst, ist aber im Fachjargon eine normale geflochtene



#q  ok -- weis jetzt nicht wie das Teil dann genau heisst --hab also wieder mal was gelernt 

so eine Schnur eben wie die nanofil von Berk....y ist so eine such ich |supergri  wie heisst die Bauart eigentlich dann ?!

LG
Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

auch der nette Chinamann von nebenan verkauft Nanofil 

https://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170418111211&SearchText=nanofil

Günstige chinesische Eigenmarken jibbet davon aber nich...die können nur flechten.
Die Bauart heißt übrigens Uni-Filament.


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> #q  ok -- weis jetzt nicht wie das Teil dann genau heisst --hab also wieder mal was gelernt
> 
> so eine Schnur eben wie die nanofil von Berk....y ist so eine such ich |supergri  wie heisst die Bauart eigentlich dann ?!
> 
> ...



nanofil ist eine thermofused line


----------



## knutwuchtig (18. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> #q  ok -- weis jetzt nicht wie das Teil dann genau heisst --hab also wieder mal was gelernt
> 
> so eine Schnur eben wie die nanofil von Berk....y ist so eine such ich |supergri  wie heisst die Bauart eigentlich dann ?!
> 
> ...



nanofil ist eine thermofused line , technisch ein multi filament allerdings nicht geflochten  
.
normale nylon schnur ist ein mono filament

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filament_(Textilfaser)


----------



## ae71 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo liebe boardies, vielen Dank da habt ihr paar schöne links gepostet.
Zwar keine Form von Profiblinker, aber es sind auf alle Fälle interssante Blinker dabei. Von Laichzeit geposteten scheint es Doppelblatt FZ Nachbauten zu geben. Wenn man den auseinander macht wäre das ein  FZ-light . Somit evtl. ein sehr brauchbares Modell. Auch dir Bimmelrudi danke sehr schöne Teile dabei. Sind nun einige in den Einkaufwagen gelandet.
Gruß
Toni


----------



## Ezperte (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So war heute die Kastking Sharky II zusammen mit der Kastking Mega8 testen.

Zur Rolle: Runder Lauf, der Bügel ist robust und lässt sich gut umklappen. Der Knauf lässt sich gut anfassen, gefällt mir sehr gut.Das Material macht einen robusten Eindruck, ein Langzeittest steht natürlich noch aus. Ich habe die 1500er Version, ist klein und handlich. Es lässt sich sehr gut mit ihr werfen, die Schnur gleitet schön runter. 
Ich finde die Rolle ist auf Augenhöhe mit der Daiwa Ninja, von daher würde ich sie mir wieder kaufen.

Zur Schnur: Schön glatt, eng geflochten, macht einen relativ dünnen Eindruck (Ich habe die 0,14er). Zur Farbechtheit kann ich noch nichts sagen. Sie ist für mich auf jeden Fall eine Alternative zur Daiwa J- Braid x8.

Beide Sachen kann ich empfehlen und würde sie auch wieder kaufen.


----------



## Fr33 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab die KK mega8 jetzt rund 4 h gefischt und kann bisher kaum Farbabrieb wie bei anderen Geflechten erkennen. Bisher bin ich also echt zufrieden. Vorallem ist die echt schön leise.

Die 0,18er hab ich auch daheim -  die ist aber schon arg kräftig. Die 0,14er könnte dagegen auch ne 0,10-0,12er von anderen Herstellern sein.... Ne 0,16er als leicht stärkere Version der 0,14er Variante würde ich mir wünschen. Die 0,18er wollte ich zum Jiggen am Main/Rhein nehmen... aber die gehört eher auf ne reine Hechtrute...

Achja.. hab noch rund 2 Spulen der 0,14er KK im Zulauf  So gut gefällt die mir.


----------



## magut (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hat jemand mit dieser Schnur Erfahrung ?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/500M-X-POWER-Multifilament-100-PE-Coated-Braided-Fishing-Line-8LB-to-120LB-Japan-Quality-Free/32709850453.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.z9oRTG
LG
Mario


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Scheint eine 4 fach Geflochtene zu sein. Wahrscheinlich mit hohem Geräuschpegel. Wuerde etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und eine 8fach geflochtene bestellen.

Habe die Kastking 8 und die laesst sich gut fischen. Bin skeptisch ueber die Langzeithaltbarkeit. Aussen scheint ein Mantel aus duennem Geflecht zu sein, der wohl nicht viel aushaelt. Erstmal eine gute fischbare Geflochtene


----------



## Fr33 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Scheint eine 4 fach Geflochtene zu sein. Wahrscheinlich mit hohem Geräuschpegel. Wuerde etwas mehr Geld ausgeben und eine 8fach geflochtene bestellen.
> 
> Habe die Kastking 8 und die laesst sich gut fischen. Bin skeptisch ueber die Langzeithaltbarkeit. Aussen scheint ein Mantel aus duennem Geflecht zu sein, der wohl nicht viel aushaelt. Erstmal eine gute fischbare Geflochtene



Das ist die genau sie selbe Webtechnik wie bei ner 8Fach PowerPro. Jbraid x8, usw. usw.... 8 gleichdicke Fasern die zu nem Strang verflochten werden. Ich fische die Mega8 aktuell sogar auf der BC.... klappt besser als ich dachte. Die ist schon sehr nah an der Jbraid drann... vom anfühlen her und auch von der Farbe...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wird sich schon nach einiger Zeit zeigen, ob die was taugt oder eher nicht.
Ist doch bei Schnüren wie der J-Braid auch nicht anders...viele mögen sie und genauso viele verteufeln sie.
Die J-Braid ist z.T. auch ein nicht einfacher Fall, denn nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen scheint sie manche Rollenmodelle nicht wirklich zu mögen.
Andere Schnüre kommen damit besser klar.


----------



## fischbär (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mega 8 und JBraid sind völlig verschiedene Dinge! Die J ist durchgefärbt und unbeschichtet. Die Mega ist beschichtet und hat massiv Farbstoff zwischen den Fasern. Ihre Farbe ist zudem im Neuzustand erheblich kräftiger. Durch die Beschichtung ist sie zudem steifer und fasert nicht so leicht auf.
Dass das 8 Stränge sind - äh was denn sonst?


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ich bestelle mir ne Sprengringzange für € 1,73 ^^
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Convenient-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Scissors-Pliers-Line-Cutter-Lure-Bait-New-Remove-Hook-Tackle-Tool/32803166981.html
> 
> ...



Die Zange kam heute, die Feder ist nicht wirklich nützlich...

Hab mir gestern eine Pelletzange bestellt.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-x-Tool-Bander-Pellet-Fishing-Bait-Bait-Bands-Carp-Fishing-Accessories/32803189767.html
1,67 €

Alternative von SPRO für 5,99 €
https://www.angel-domaene.de/spro-cresta-bait-band-tool-inkl-bands--27472.html


----------



## Maschiach (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eine ähnliche Pelletzange hatte ich mir auch geholt, die ist wirklich klasse. 

Diese Zange aus einer Sicherheitsnadel war aufgrund einer Verlinkung hier im Thread eine meiner ersten Ali-Bestellungen, ich finde die aber auch nicht so wirklich gut. Da hätte man besser etwas mehr investiert um etwas Gescheites zu bekommen...


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Mega 8 und JBraid sind völlig verschiedene Dinge! Die J ist durchgefärbt und unbeschichtet. Die Mega ist beschichtet und hat massiv Farbstoff zwischen den Fasern. Ihre Farbe ist zudem im Neuzustand erheblich kräftiger. Durch die Beschichtung ist sie zudem steifer und fasert nicht so leicht auf.
> Dass das 8 Stränge sind - äh was denn sonst?


 
Moin, das mit dem durchgefärbt musst du mal erklären. Soweit ich weiss, kannst du PE nicht beliebig einfärben. Das ist ja das Problem mi dem Farbverlust was jede Geflochtene hat. Die Fasern bzw. die schnur bekommt erst im Nachhinein durch Tauchbäder etc. ihre Farbe. Mal hält es besser, mal schlechter. Hat aber viel mit der anschließenden Beschichtung zu tun.

Bisher muss ich eine Lanze für die KK Mega8 brechen. Auf der BC färbt die bisher weniger ab wie auf der BC. Dabei waren beide ungefähr gleich lange im Einsatz (beide noch frisch). Hatte die beim Aufspulen durch die Finger laufen lassen - ebenfalls kaum farbige Finger. Aber der Langzeittest muss das alles zeigen.

Und nun weiter im Thema zu neuen China Errungenschaften


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Pelletzange hatte ich mir auch geholt, die ist wirklich klasse.
> 
> Diese Zange aus einer Sicherheitsnadel war aufgrund einer Verlinkung hier im Thread eine meiner ersten Ali-Bestellungen, ich finde die aber auch nicht so wirklich gut. Da hätte man besser etwas mehr investiert um etwas Gescheites zu bekommen...



Es gibt viel Schrott! Aber wenn ich sehe, dass namenhafte Hersteller exakt den selben Artikel mit Aufdruck verkaufen, dann schlage ich zu^^


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das ist die genau sie selbe Webtechnik wie bei ner 8Fach PowerPro. Jbraid x8, usw. usw.... 8 gleichdicke Fasern die zu nem Strang verflochten werden.



Es sind wirklich 8 Faserbündel. Da hab ich mich getäuscht. 
Hab sie grad aufgefasert.
Ob es jetzt genau die selbe Webtechnik ist? Daas möchte ich jetzt nicht beurteilen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ihre Farbe ist zudem im Neuzustand erheblich kräftiger. Durch die Beschichtung ist sie zudem steifer und fasert nicht so leicht auf.



Thema Farbe ist eh relativ. Vergleich mal ne J-Braid in darkgreen mit chartreuse. Die dunkelgrüne färbt nicht nen Furz ab, Chartreuse haste bereits Froschfinger beim Aufspulen inkl. grünem Startring.
Ausgefasert ist mir aber bisher noch keine, egal welche Farbe oder Durchmesser, und ich benutze sie u.a. auch beim heavy feedern, wie du sehen konntest.
Lediglich sehr dünne unterhalb der 0.16 hat mit einigen Rollenmodellen hier und da Problemchen an der leichten Spinne, so zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Maschiach (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Mega8 habe ich mir ebenfalls geholt, allerdings (leider) dicker als scheinbar alle andere hier  Bin aber wirklich zufrieden damit, die macht mir einen sehr geschmeidigen Eindruck und lässt sich gut werfen. Werde da definitiv auch noch eine dünnere Version zulegen!


----------



## RedWolf (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Werde da definitiv auch noch eine dünnere Version zulegen!



Welche Dicke hast du denn?


----------



## Maschiach (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Angegebene 0.23 mm. Finde ich jetzt aber nicht total unhandlich. Allerdings wurde ja hier mehrfach geschrieben, dass die dünneren Versionen noch etwas besser laufen würden. 
Habe die auf meiner Assassin und bei einer Perücke ist es gar nicht so verkehrt, wenn die Schnur etwas starrer ist


----------



## jkc (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, kann jemand vielleicht eine Schätzung abgeben, welche Mega8 etwa der 0,14er J-Braid entspricht?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## RedWolf (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Angegebene 0.23 mm. Finde ich jetzt aber nicht total unhandlich.



Ich hab die in 0.28mm bestellt  das war noch falscher


----------



## Maschiach (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

[emoji23] 
Ist die dann wirklich bereits komplett steif oder auch noch gut nutzbar?


----------



## west1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kennt einer von euch diese Schnur und kann was dazu sagen.


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die 0,14er Mega 8 kommt ner 0,14er J Braid ganz gut gut... vlt ist die ein Mü dicker als die Jbraid... aber unter 0,14mm gibts die KK mega8 auch nicht ^^


----------



## Ezperte (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe diese Schnur. Für meine Assassin. Ist relativ weich und rund. Perücken lassen sich sehr gut lösen. Ich habe die in 0,1O , ist tatsächlich relativ dünn, zur Farbe kann ich nichts sagen, da meine weiss ist.
Hier noch ein ausführlicher Bericht : http://wobblerangeln.de/kastking-angelschnur-test/

Auf dieser Seite findet man einige interessante Berichte.


----------



## jkc (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Rückmeldung Fr33#6


----------



## west1 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Schnur.



Danke! #6

Hab sie gerade in 0,08 gekauft, bei 6,60€ für 300m kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## Ezperte (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Genau ;-)

Mich reizt die schwarze Mega8, hat die schon jemand?


----------



## Fr33 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Danke für die Rückmeldung Fr33#6



Um sicher zu gehen kannste mir per PN deine Adresse schicken... dann schneide ich dir paar Meter der 0,14er KK mal ab und schicke se dir per Brief zu....


----------



## RedWolf (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> [emoji23]
> Ist die dann wirklich bereits komplett steif oder auch noch gut nutzbar?



Naja eigentlich noch erstaunlich gut, hab das Gefühl, dass meine PowerPro in 0.19mm deutlich ruppiger ist


----------



## jkc (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Um sicher zu gehen kannste mir per PN deine Adresse schicken... ....



Nochmals danke! Super Angebot!#6
Mir langt das aber so schon und das finanzielle Risiko liegt ja ohnehin im Rahmen.... 

Grüße JK


----------



## Fr33 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gern geschehen.... wie gesagt wäre kein größer Aufwand für mich.


----------



## Enno2000 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin ich habe die Schnur hier:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/TriPoseidon-Brand-new-2013-Power-300M-330Yards-Multifilament-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-8LB-10LB-20LB-30LB/1549494151.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.h858i3

fast 21.000 mal verkauft auf aliexpress.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wufjvsYWTM

Die Schnur lässt sich aber wirklich sehr leicht durchschneiden was ich von der POWER PRO Super 8 so überhaut nicht gewohnt bin. Der Vergleich hingt wegen der Anzahl der geflochtenen Teilschnüre, aber ich hatte mir mehr erhofft.

Wie ist es dagegen bei den Kastking schnüren? Sind die stabiler? 4 und 8 fach. 

LG


----------



## blaze (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde die 4-fach Chinaschnüre nicht so brauchbar.
Die 8-fach hingegen ist super. Die preiswerten Schnüre würde ich nur zum Karpfenangeln oder Feedern nehmen aber nicht zum Spinfischen.


----------



## Enno2000 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke für deine Einschätzung


----------



## schuahcremesepp (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bei mir is heute diese Schnur von SeaKnight in 0.08mm angekommen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SeaKnight-NANO-300M-New-4-Strands-Braided-Fishing-Lines-Multifilament-PE-Fine-Fishing-Line-4LB-6LB/32753101715.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.46x7sX

Hab sie für meine leichte Barschkombo bestellt. Ich hatte vorher eine 0.08er J-Braid drauf, von der nach etlichen Perrücken nicht mehr viel übrig war.

Die Schnur ist im Gegensatz zur J-Braid 4-fach geflochten. Sie wirkt deutlich steifer (find ich gut). Allerdings ist die Schnur auch deutlich dicker als die J-Braid. Gefühlt würd ich sagen liegt sie von der Dicke eher irgendwo zwischen einer 0.10er und 0.13er J-Braid.

Die 0.08er ist mit 2.7Kg Tragkraft angegeben. Der Zugtest mit Wassereimer ergab bei mir stolze 4,1Kg. (weitere Bestätigung, dass es sich nicht um reale 0.08mm handeln kann|rolleyes)

Beim aufspulen ist mir nach ca. 50m eine Beschädigung an der Schnur aufgefallen, was natürlich ärgerlich ist, weil ich dann an dieser Stelle abschneiden musste. Die 50m Schnur wanderten dann in die Tonne#t. 

In Anbetracht des günstigen Preises kann ich das aber verkraften und insgesamt macht die Schnur auch einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck. Am Wasser muss sie sich natürlich noch bewähren. 

Was man noch erwähnen könnte, ist dass für mein Vorhaben die 0,07mm Version wohl locker gereicht hätte, da die real vermutlich auch deutlich dicker ausfällt.


----------



## Aalbubi (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

glaubt ihr das man eine KastKing 4 fach für ne Jerke nehmen könnte?
Ich habe eine 0,14er auf der Gufi Rute, aber die konnte ich noch nicht ausgiebig testen. Die Schnur fühlt sich auch ziemlich weich an.

MfG


----------



## Made327 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Chartreuse haste bereits Froschfinger beim Aufspulen inkl. grünem Startring.



Froschfinger? [emoji85] 



Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezperte (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, meine Finger waren auch grün, bei der JBraid. Nach ca. 20h war die Schnur dann schon mehr Grau als Grün.
Ich habe heute nochmals die Mega8 mit der JBraid verglichen, ich finde die Mega8 eindeutig besser.

http://s.aliexpress.com/qAbU7V36 diese Zange finde ich Top, schneidet geflochtene wirklich super durch.


----------



## Fr33 (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab die Jbraid in giftgrün auf 2x  2500er Daiwa Caldias gespult. Die Ringe und auch die Finger waren echt ganz schön eingefärbt. Die Mega 8 hat bisher kaum bis gar nicht gefärbt. Und gerade auf der Baitcaster mit den Mini Ringen geht das schnell....

Bisher bin ich zufrieden. 

Momentan steht noch Crankbait Ladung aus dem Feb! aus. Denke die kommen auch nicht mehr an....

PS: Versuch mal die Zange! Bisher die beste die ich hatte....

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Aluminum-Alloy-Fishing-Pliers-Split-Ring-Cutters-Fishing-Holder-Tackle-with-Sheath-Fishing-lip-grips/32717703814.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.1Pl3vU


----------



## Ezperte (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Zange sieht auch gut aus, werde ich mir irgendwann auch mal zulegen.

Dieses Video fand ich Recht interessant​, Vergleich zwischen der Kastking SuperPower und Powerpro.

https://youtu.be/2VnC9TNzPSk


----------



## Enno2000 (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche Stärke der Mega 8 würdet ihr dann für eine Allround Spinnrute wählen?

lg


----------



## magut (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

gestern wieder 2 Packete angekommen
Die 2 Rute dieser Art (mein Freund wollte die auch) super verpackt und wie die erste echt gut verarbeitet 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/UL-Spinning-Rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-Lure-Weight-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods-2-5LB-Line/32762048531.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.c9XJL7

und ein wenig Barschfutter :vik: die wirken am FOto größer - sind schön schlanke 5 cm Teile 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10-pcs-Wobbler-Jigging-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Worm-Shrimp-5cm-0-7g-Jerkbait-Fish-Ocean-Rock/32794877246.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.vXt2LZ

war Heute mit der Rute am Wasser -- hab die nanofil in 0,08 drauf -- passt perfekt. sogar 2 Hänger konnte ich lösen ohne Abriss. 
Hat Hiki um 10.- per 120 meter
LG
Mario


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Die Zange sieht auch gut aus, werde ich mir irgendwann auch mal zulegen.
> 
> Dieses Video fand ich Recht interessant​, Vergleich zwischen der Kastking SuperPower und Powerpro.
> 
> https://youtu.be/2VnC9TNzPSk


was für ein schäger test.und mal ganz off topic der teppich im schlafzimmer ist noch schräger !


----------



## Laichzeit (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> und mal ganz off topic der teppich im schlafzimmer ist noch schräger !



Der liegt wahrscheinlich auf der falschen Seite und das ist die Antirutschbeschichtung, mit der er am Boden haften sollte..:q:q:q


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind so EVA Schaum Platten die man als Werk Unterlage oder zum Trainieren auslegt. Hab mir die selbst zugelegt, muss man aber etwas suchen bis man die bei uns kriegt...
(Suchwörter Puzzle mat, puzzle matte)


----------



## Trainer (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo und guten Tag,

der erste Mai rückt immer näher und da ich ein Neuling im breich Raubfischangeln bin. Wollte ich mal hier in dieser Runde fragen welche Wobbler ihr so empfehlen könnt.

Mein Angelrevier wird die Umgebung von Stralsund sein. Werde vom Ufer aus Angel und bevorzuge Gummies und Wobbler.

Ich würde mich über eure Tipps und Empfehlungen freuen.


----------



## Purist (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Trainer schrieb:


> Mein Angelrevier wird die Umgebung von Stralsund sein. Werde vom Ufer aus Angel und bevorzuge Gummies und Wobbler.



Gewichtsklassen?, Zielfische?
Wie teuer sollen sie sein? Superbillig, Mittelmaß oder noch besser?
Das mit dem ersten Mai kannst du knicken, so schnell läuft's dann inzwischen doch noch nicht regulär.


----------



## Trainer (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

okay, vorwiegend Hecht, Barsch und wenn ich die passende Stellen finde Zander.
Preissegment bevorzuge ich das Mittlere, wenn die Qualität stimmt auch die günstigere Variante.

Vom Tiefenbereich wäre es sinnvoll schwimmende zu nehmen. Gewichtsklasse 15-50gramm denke ich mal.
Bei Gummies schätze ich mal den Kopf auf max. 15gr.

Warte auf eure Tipps und empfehlungen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

also ich bestelle gerne bei https://www.wlure.com/search bezahlt wird per paypal und versand geht relativ zügig.


----------



## Purist (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Trainer schrieb:


> Vom Tiefenbereich wäre es sinnvoll schwimmende zu nehmen. Gewichtsklasse 15-50gramm denke ich mal.



Crankbaits oder Minnows? Das mit den Tiefenangaben ist immer schwammig, daher: Tiefläufer oder Flachläufer?


----------



## Trainer (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke schon mal für den Tip. 
Meine Frage wie ist es bei wLure mit dem bestellen, ist alles in Dollar ausgezeichnet. Habe noch nie so bestellt ist das ein Problem?. 

Ja, das mit mit meinem Tiefenbereich ist komisch ausgedrückt. Ich suche Flachläufer bis 2m.

Danke


----------



## blumax (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nein wird dir beim bezahlen den in euro gezeigt


----------



## Enno2000 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche Stärke der Mega 8 würdet ihr für eine Allround Spinnrute wählen? Alos für Barsch bis Hecht?

lg


----------



## knutwuchtig (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Trainer schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für den Tip.
> Meine Frage wie ist es bei wLure mit dem bestellen, ist alles in Dollar ausgezeichnet. Habe noch nie so bestellt ist das ein Problem?.
> 
> Ja, das mit mit meinem Tiefenbereich ist komisch ausgedrückt. Ich suche Flachläufer bis 2m.
> ...




anmelden oder über ebay suchen:; crankbait- ort : weltweit :Versand : kostenlos. dann kommst du schon zu einigen anbietern und den rest vom fest , das bezahlen  machtb 1 click  paypal.
dollar /euro ist ein nicht wirklich großer unterschied. wenn du aufmerksam hinsiehst auf der seite ,findest du kleine you tube einspieler, die dir den lauf vom köder unter wasser zeigen.
rest steht doch allgemein in der beschreibung ansonsten orientier dich an der tauchschaufel. wer hat den längsten, der darf am tiefsten.kurze schaufel, dicker bauch, macht sein krawall dicht unter der oberfläche.kurze schaufel schlanke taille sammelt etwas tiefer den fisch ein ,. wer gar keine hat, kann eigentlich auch nicht schwimmen. bis auf die großmäuligen popper oder twitchbaits.  aber das bekommst du hin .


----------



## knutwuchtig (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> Welche Stärke der Mega 8 würdet ihr für eine Allround Spinnrute wählen? Alos für Barsch bis Hecht?
> 
> lg


 das musst du selbt einschätzen mitten auf dem see mit sandboden in 20 m tiefe . lauschiger teich  mit bäumen drum rum  und fette dicke äste am grund, kanal mit steinschüttung  oder im graben mit versunkenen fahrrädern und seerosen. das dürfte den unterschied machen.


----------



## jranseier (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> das musst du selbt einschätzen mitten auf dem see mit sandboden in 20 m tiefe . lauschiger teich  mit bäumen drum rum  und fette dicke äste am grund, kanal mit steinschüttung  oder im graben mit versunkenen fahrrädern und seerosen. das dürfte den unterschied machen.



Ich denke, da reicht immer die 0,14er, alles andere ist zum Barschangeln ein Seil.

ranseier


----------



## Fr33 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Selbst die 0,18er ist schon heftig.... denke die 0,14er ist ideal.


----------



## Enno2000 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke!!


----------



## postmaster (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zu der Schnurfrage: Hier im Thread gab es doch kleine Diskussion/Info, dass die <0,26mm Schnüre von Kastking / Mega8 platt sind? Ich habe deshalb die 0,26mm, was daraufhin empfohlen wurde, zum Spinnfischen bestellt. Oder verwechsle ich das gerade?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-2016-New-Braid-Line-300Yds-274M-0-26-0-45mm-30-80LB-8-Strands-Super/32530691150.html

Angenehme Woche @ all.


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab da jetzt nix gefunden, dass die Mega8 Flach sein soll. Ist bei 8 Fach Geflechten eh kaum der Fall. Das war bei den alten 4-Fach geflechten in kleinen Diametern eig immer der Fall.

Was hast du mit der 26er vor? Spinnfischen auf Wels?


----------



## postmaster (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt nix gefunden, dass die Mega8 Flach sein soll. Ist bei 8 Fach Geflechten eh kaum der Fall. Das war bei den alten 4-Fach geflechten in kleinen Diametern eig immer der Fall.
> 
> Was hast du mit der 26er vor? Spinnfischen auf Wels?



Ich hatte diesen Beitrag noch im Hinterkopf https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4617584&postcount=1074

Das war dann wohl auf ne andere Schnurr bezogen :-(
Deine Frage ist echt berechtigt mit Welsangeln in der Schnurstärke, wenn man jetzt so drüber nachdenkt... |kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Dann werde ich mir paar Nummern kleiner bestellen  
Danke für die Anregung


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab es mal gewagt und 1x7 Stahlmaterial für die Gummifisch-Stinger bestellt. 0,30er Material das so 6-7KG tragen soll und 0,35er Material was so 8-9KG tragen soll. Ist leider nicht bronze Farben, sodass ich das nur für kurze Stinger nehmen werde...

Die Bewertungen waren gut und für ne 10m Spule zahlt man ca. 1,10 USD zzgl Versand.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab es mal gewagt und 1x7 Stahlmaterial für die Gummifisch-Stinger bestellt. 0,30er Material das so 6-7KG tragen soll und 0,35er Material was so 8-9KG tragen soll. Ist leider nicht bronze Farben, sodass ich das nur für kurze Stinger nehmen werde...
> 
> Die Bewertungen waren gut und für ne 10m Spule zahlt man ca. 1,10 USD zzgl Versand.



An einen Erfahrungsbericht wäre ich sehr interessiert.
War auch schon paarmal kurz davor Stahl dort zu ordern, habs aber bisher doch gelassen. Stingerbau wäre aber in der Tat ne Idee, als komplettes Vorfach bin ich da aber etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oh das würde mich auch interessieren, such schon länger günstigen Stah für den bau von Shallowrigs. Hat da zufällig jemand vielleicht auch nen Link für Shallow-Screws? Auf selber machen hab ich keine Lust und zum kaufen sind die bei uns so sche*** teuer.


----------



## funnekuchen (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich durfte beim Zoll diese Rute abholen :https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Baitcsting-Fishing-Rods-1-8m-2-1m-2-4m-Carbon-M-ML-MH-Varas-De/32655084303.html 

Die Rute macht einen sehr guten Eindruck und ist relativ steif und eher Spitzenbetont (siehe Bild). Leider wurde mir die Rute in MH (wg 8-28g) geliefert, obwohl ich die ML mit 4-18g bestellt habe. Der Händler hat mir direkt geantwortet und mir mehrere Optionen angeboten. Nach langem Verhandeln bekomme ich jetzt die 4-18g für 20$ inkl. versand. zusätzlich zugeschickt. Sofern sich diese Rute nicht großartig unterscheidet, werde ich eine der beiden abgeben. (Andererseits trennt man sich ja ungern von seinem Equipment :q )
Wahrscheinlich werde ich die Rute morgen testen und werde gegebenenfalls (sofern der Wunsch besteht) nach längerem Test zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt ein Fazit geben.

hier mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Enno2000 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gz. Das Teil sieht doch schick aus


----------



## Slick (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute vom Zoll abgeholt.

50  Wobbler von Wlure.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaffeefreund (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal eine dumme Frage: Warum bestellt Ihr einen so großen Posten, dass Ihr zum Zoll müsst? 

Bis ca. 25,- EUR fallen doch keine EUSt und Zollgebühren an bzw. werden nicht berechnet. Und da der Chinamann ja praktisch keine Versandkosten nimmt...   ;-)


----------



## OSSSSE (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme Frage: Warum bestellt Ihr einen so großen Posten, dass Ihr zum Zoll müsst?
> 
> Bis ca. 25,- EUR fallen doch keine EUSt und Zollgebühren an bzw. werden nicht berechnet. Und da der Chinamann ja praktisch keine Versandkosten nimmt...   ;-)


Genau. Immer kleine Mengen bestellen. Dann warten bis eine versandt wurde und dann die nächste. So umgeht man zu 99% den Zoll. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich frage mich noch immer, was Slick mit diesen Wobblermassen anstellt. |bigeyes
 Extrem hängerversuchtes Hausgewässer oder was?
Schade um die ganzen Madbites, die man jetzt nicht mehr beim Chinesen bekommt #q



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Bis ca. 25,- EUR fallen doch keine EUSt und Zollgebühren an bzw. werden nicht berechnet. Und da der Chinamann ja praktisch keine Versandkosten nimmt...   ;-)



Bis 26,3€, wobei die Chinesen ja auch noch Dollar angeben.
Das mit der Umsatzsteuer ist ja noch der zusätzliche Kniff um die Kosten zu drücken. Bei teurerer Ware natürlich keine Alternative, aber bei den Wobblern und Kleinkram kann man darauf verzichten.


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich schau auch, dass ich nicht im Zoll muss.. denn die haben echt bescheidene Zeiten und zudem muss ich 30km hin fahren...


----------



## Purist (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Dann warten bis eine versandt wurde und dann die nächste. So umgeht man zu 99% den Zoll.



Noch nie gemacht und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Ich bestelle immer 5-10 Sendungen an einem Tag, das Sachen liegen dann nach 11 Tagen fast täglich im Briefkasten 

Für alle Sparfüchse auch noch einmal mein Hinweis, weil es so gut klappt: Benutzt Cashbackanbieter, wenn ihr nicht per App einkauft. Das macht noch einmal 6,5% Rabatt auf alles. Der, den ich momentan benutze, gibt den Betrag 2-3 Tage nach einer Bewertung bei AliE frei. Ab 1€ kann man ihn auszahlen lassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich frage mich noch immer, was Slick mit diesen Wobblermassen anstellt. |bigeyes



Vielleicht Christbaumschmuck für die ganze Ortschaft :q


----------



## Fr33 (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Oh das würde mich auch interessieren, such schon länger günstigen Stah für den bau von Shallowrigs. Hat da zufällig jemand vielleicht auch nen Link für Shallow-Screws? Auf selber machen hab ich keine Lust und zum kaufen sind die bei uns so sche*** teuer.



Sind das die Spiralen, die Gummiköder am Offset besser halten bzw. länger halten lassen?


----------



## Fidde (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte weiter oben ja gefragt wie im Tracking ein "Shipment cancelled" zu bewerten ist.
Der Verkäufer hat auf mein Nachfragen nicht reagiert. Nun habe ich einen Disput eröffnet und mein Geld binnen weniger Tage zurück bekommen. Es hat den Anschein als hätte der Verkäufer nur darauf gewartet.


----------



## Fidde (24. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100PCS-2015-New-Arrival-Tsurinoya-Spring-Fixed-Lock-for-Soft-Fishing-Lures-Fishing-Hooks-fishhook/32674728320.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.DQPrSg meinst du nicht, oder?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (24. April 2017)

Fidde schrieb:


> Ich hatte weiter oben ja gefragt wie im Tracking ein "Shipment cancelled" zu bewerten ist.
> Der Verkäufer hat auf mein Nachfragen nicht reagiert. Nun habe ich einen Disput eröffnet und mein Geld binnen weniger Tage zurück bekommen. Es hat den Anschein als hätte der Verkäufer nur darauf gewartet.





Ich hatte letztens das gleiche zum ersten mal. 
shipment cancelled. 

Hab ihn gefragt warum. 

Er schrieb mir das. 

Because it was failed in the custom, so send back, we repack and resend. 


wurde nächsten tag neu verschickt. 
Mal sehen wann das kommt. 


War aber ein anderer Händler.
Seaknight. 

Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## magut (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich hatte die Meldung als eine Rute nicht lieferbar war. Auf Nachfrage musste ich einen "Disput" eröffnen und das <geld war 3 Tage später am Konto. Hatte mit dem Händler vereinbart, daß er ein mail senden würde wenn die Rute wieder lieferbar ist. Hat er auch gemacht , jetzt ist sie wieder am Weg zu mir (hoffe sie kommt diese Woche) 
LG
Mario


----------



## Fidde (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann gut sein, dass da eine unüberwindbare Sprachbarriere in China war.


----------



## postmaster (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Mal eine dumme Frage: Warum bestellt Ihr einen so großen Posten, dass Ihr zum Zoll müsst?
> 
> Bis ca. 25,- EUR fallen doch keine EUSt und Zollgebühren an bzw. werden nicht berechnet. Und da der Chinamann ja praktisch keine Versandkosten nimmt...   ;-)




Beim Zoll kommt es wohl auf die Größe an |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Ich bekomme inzwischen fast jeden Tag immer kleinere Luftpolsterumschläge von AliE- musste noch nie zum Zoll. Ich hatte mal aber auf einer Auktionsplattform was für 20€ bestellt, kam in einem Paket - zack blieb es beim Zoll hängen. Dadurch, dass die Sachen beim Zoll geröntgt werden und das (kleine) Zubehörteil aus China meistens nicht über 10-20€ sind, werden die kleinen Sachen durch gewunken. Anders sieht es bei Ruten & Rollen aus. Da kann es, wie bei uns, auch mal im mittleren zwei  bzw. drei stelligen bereich liegen. Das werden die beim Zoll auch inzwischen wissen 

Viele Verkäufer versenden auch erst nach paar Tagen. Deshalb sollte man tatsächlich den Versand abwarten. Jeweils einzelne Bestellungen bringen in dem Fall nichts.

VG


----------



## kaffeefreund (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte mal aber auf einer Auktionsplattform was für 20€ bestellt, kam in einem Paket - zack blieb es beim Zoll hängen. ...



Mit den Wertangaben auf Chinawaren wird ja manchmal auch nicht ganz sauber umgegangen. Dann ist ein großes Paket mit einem Wert <26 EUR natürlich für den Zoll verdächtig und wird zur Kontrolle und Öffnung erstmal da behalten. 

Aber wenn man dann mit der entsprechenden Rechnung den Wert belegen kann, hat man ja kein Problem - außer der Fahrerei. Allerdings hab ich auch schon per Anruf beim Zoll und Rechnung 
faxen die Freigabe hinbekommen... ist aber vielleicht unterschiedlich je nach Lust und Laune der Beamten #6


----------



## Darket (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die falschen Wertangaben auf den Paketen sind offenbar auch kein Versuch uns als Endkunden einen Gefallen zu tun, sondern haben mit den chinesischen Ausfuhrbestimmungen zu tun. Die versuchen Also nicht unseren, sondern ihren eigenen Zoll zu verarschen. |supergri
Das mit der Paketgröße habe ich auch schon festgestellt. Das einzige, das ich je vom Zoll holen musste, war eine Rute. Und als sie die Rechnung gesehen haben, wollten sie das Paket nicht mal öffnen. Rollen (bislang 3) gingen alle so durch. Die besagten Luftpolsterumschläge oder auch kleine Päckchen ebenfalls.


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

China hat gewisse Abkommen mit der deutschen Post. Je nach Warenwert und Größe geht das meiste per Einschreiben usw. an uns raus. Nur bei größeren Dingen oder die die mehr Wert haben, können die da nicht per Einschreiben schicken.... das bleibt dann zu 99% im Zoll hängen. Daher die oftmals sehr geringen Warenwerte auf dem Label vom Chinamann.....


----------



## Enno2000 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

für welchen Zweck sind eigentlich die kleinen Gummies? Welcher Zielfisch. Baby Barsche?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqFj3JEqrsU


----------



## OSSSSE (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> für welchen Zweck sind eigentlich die kleinen Gummies? Welcher Zielfisch. Baby Barsche?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqFj3JEqrsU


Bei uns in Berlin fange ich damit massig Rapfen Zander und Barsche. Die gehen bei uns viel besser als 10cm Gummis. Zumindest meine Erfahrung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enno2000 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wow. das wusste ich nicht


----------



## Purist (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> China hat gewisse Abkommen mit der deutschen Post. Je nach Warenwert und Größe geht das meiste per Einschreiben usw. an uns raus.



Die bestimmen das selber, ob sie mit oder ohne Einschreiben verschicken und das machen die durchaus im eigenen Interesse, damit sie für ein paar Cent mehr den Beleg haben, dass die Ware auch ankommt und der Empfänger nicht behauptet, dass da nie was gekommen wäre. 
Ich habe ja schon einmal bei einer anderen Plattform in China für 10€ "umsonst" (Willkommensbonus..) bei chinesischen Händlern eingekauft, dort  verschickten die ausschließlich per Einschreiben, selbst das Zeug unter 1€.

'Ne Lederhandtasche für 12€ per Einschreiben (registered Air Mail) geht z.B. problemlos durch den Zoll, auch wenn man so ein riesen Teil hier nie für den Preis kaufen könnte.. :q


----------



## Darket (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Bei uns in Berlin fange oh damit massig Rapfen Zander und Barsche. Die gehen bei uns viel besser als 10cm Gummis. Zumindest meine Erfahrung.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Oh ja. Wenn ich hier und im Umland momentan (OK, hier momentan noch nicht, Kunstköderverbot) was mit mehr als 5cm an den Haken hänge, Kann ich es gleich lassen. Und auch sonst habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mit diesen 10cm Ködern, mit denen andernorts auf Barsch geangelt wird, hier echt nix zu holen ist. Ich schwöre mittlerweile auf Miniköder.


----------



## Darket (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> China hat gewisse Abkommen mit der deutschen Post. Je nach Warenwert und Größe geht das meiste per Einschreiben usw. an uns raus. Nur bei größeren Dingen oder die die mehr Wert haben, können die da nicht per Einschreiben schicken.... das bleibt dann zu 99% im Zoll hängen. Daher die oftmals sehr geringen Warenwerte auf dem Label vom Chinamann.....



Jup, ist daran festzustellen, dass mein Zeug (auch kleinere Pakete) zum Leidwesen meiner Postbotin immer per Einschreiben kamen, also Vormittags mit der normalen Post und nicht wie bei mir sonst nachmittags mit DHL.


----------



## Slick (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bestelle des öfteren(eigentlich immer) über einen Warenwert von 26 Euro und musste noch nie Zoll zahlen,nur dies mal.


Wobbler kann man nicht genug haben.


----------



## Purist (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Wobbler kann man nicht genug haben.



Na komm schon, wieviele versenkst du pro Jahr?
Oder versorgst du damit einen kompletten Verein? |rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab von meinen insgesammt bei Ali bestellten 30 Stk noch keinen angerissen.... die wollt nicht mal der Rhein behalten *gg*.

Ich reisse aber ganz gerne spinner Jigs und Gummi Getier ab.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Min Mini Ködern fange ich bei uns auch am besten egal was. 
Hecht barsch etc.
Klar gehen Hechte auch auf größere köder hier. 

Aber mit kleinen fange ich deutlich mehr unterschiedliche Fische. 
Die Zahl der Fische ist Aufjedenfall eine andere mit Mini Köder


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## ronram (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe vorgestern auf einen kleinen Trulinoya (die etwas teureren für knappe 3€  aktuell) einen 40er Döbel erwischt.


----------



## Cocu (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Aber wenn man dann mit der entsprechenden Rechnung den Wert belegen kann, hat man ja kein Problem - außer der Fahrerei. Allerdings hab ich auch schon per Anruf beim Zoll und Rechnung
> faxen die Freigabe hinbekommen... ist aber vielleicht unterschiedlich je nach Lust und Laune der Beamten #6



Mal ganz allgemein in die Runde gefragt: Woher bekomme ich denn eine Rechnung für's Abholen beim Zoll?

Hab bei Ali bis jetzt noch nirgendwo so etwas wie ne Rechnung bekommen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo!

Du brauchst einen Ausdruck des Angebots und die passenden Zahlungsbelege von Paypal  oder den Kreditkartenkontoauszug
Das ist es was die beim Zoll wirk-lich wollen


----------



## Ezperte (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Funnekuchen
Ein Bericht würde mich auch sehr interessieren!


----------



## OSSSSE (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Min Mini Ködern fange ich bei uns auch am besten egal was.
> Hecht barsch etc.
> Klar gehen Hechte auch auf größere köder hier.
> 
> ...


Genau mein Reden. Seit dem ich mit den Miniködern aus China in Berlin fische, fange ich auch vermehrt Raubbrassen  ich hatte noch nie welche, dieses Jahr aber schon 3. Es lohnt sich immer mit Miniködern zu angeln. Das weiß ich auch erst seit letztem Jahr. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Basti0602 (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie ihr die kleinen mini dinger mit den 2,5cm anködert  und mit welchem haken? ...  1- 2 Bilder zum veranschaulichen wären schick


----------



## Cocu (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Du brauchst einen Ausdruck des Angebots und die passenden Zahlungsbelege von Paypal  oder den Kreditkartenkontoauszug
> Das ist es was die beim Zoll wirk-lich wollen




Danke für die Info.


----------



## DeralteSack (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Basti0602
Zieh sie auf nen kleinen Dropshothaken und mach ein Nosehooking, nimm nen normalen Haken und zieh sie der Länge nach auf den Hakenschenkel auf, wie bei ner doppelten Bienenmade, nimm nen Microjigkopf, mach nen Pop-Up draus indem du ne kleine Styroporkugel davor auf den Haken aufziehst, kannste de auch als Madenersatz nehmen. Gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Purist (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ich hab von meinen insgesammt bei Ali bestellten 30 Stk noch keinen angerissen.... die wollt nicht mal der Rhein behalten *gg*.



Kenne ich, bin ja auch dieses Jahr wieder der Sucht erlegen und habe mir viele neue vom Chinesen bestellt, obwohl die alten noch in den (vollen!) Boxen liegen #d

Was damit tun? Ab in die Steinpackung? Gezielt in Hängerbereiche? Ich bin ja noch nicht einmal ohne Köderretter unterwegs 

Die Wobblerqualität hat inzwischen aber auch zugenommen, wenn du dir alleine die realistischen Farbgestaltungen anschaust. Dafür muss man im Bereich um die 1,70-2,15€ aber auch öfter mal einen Drilling tauschen. Was mich völlig irritiert: Es gibt einen Anbieter, der steckt die inzwischen in Verpackungen die in englisch und (miserablem) deutsch beschriftet sind. Ich hätte eher russisch erwartet..

Vielleicht sollte ich nur noch auf chinesische Markenblinker setzen, die versenke ich auf jeden Fall.. irgendwann. Nachteil: Die sind in ordentlichen Größen mit brauchbarer Verarbeitung etwa halb so teuer wie hier, sehr großes Sparen gibt's da nicht.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (25. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Basti0602 schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir mal sagen wie ihr die kleinen mini dinger mit den 2,5cm anködert  und mit welchem haken? ...  1- 2 Bilder zum veranschaulichen wären schick





Meinst du wirklich 2,5cm???
Oder inch?
Denn 2,5 cm sind schon sehr klein. 
Wie eine Bienenmade ungefähr. 

Ich Fische solche kleinen Köder meistens an Mormyshkas oder Cheburashka Bleien und passende kleine Einzelhaken mit Großem Öhr. 

Hier auf dem Foto zum Beispiel sind Köder von 4 bis 6 cm. 










Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> @Basti0602
> Zieh sie auf nen kleinen Dropshothaken und mach ein Nosehooking, nimm nen normalen Haken und zieh sie der Länge nach auf den Hakenschenkel auf, wie bei ner doppelten Bienenmade, nimm nen Microjigkopf, mach nen Pop-Up draus indem du ne kleine Styroporkugel davor auf den Haken aufziehst, kannste de auch als Madenersatz nehmen. Gibt es viele Möglichkeiten.





Erzähl mal mehr dazu, zu dem Popupjig. 
Der geht doch eh unter oder wie meinst du das?


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Fr33 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Kenne ich, bin ja auch dieses Jahr wieder der Sucht erlegen und habe mir viele neue vom Chinesen bestellt, obwohl die alten noch in den (vollen!) Boxen liegen #d
> 
> Was damit tun? Ab in die Steinpackung? Gezielt in Hängerbereiche? Ich bin ja noch nicht einmal ohne Köderretter unterwegs
> 
> ...


 
Kann mich von der Qualität her auch nicht beklagen. Klar einige Modelle haben schon recht dünne Drillinge - aber die kann man auch schnell und günstig austauschen. 

Einer meiner bisherigen Top Köder bzw. Schnapper sind nach wie vor Jig Spinner / Spinner Jigs. Die günstigsten kosten in D-Land immernoch zu viel. Und gerade sowas reisst man schnell mal ab.


----------



## STRULIK (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Fr33
hast nen Link dazu?


----------



## Fr33 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



STRULIK schrieb:


> @Fr33
> hast nen Link dazu?


 
Na klar... 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-17g-24g-Fishing-spinner-Metal-fishing-lure-metal-jig-metal-VIB-fishing-spoon-Good-quality/32468856402.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.hWbxK0


----------



## RedWolf (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auch hier mal die Frage,  kennt wer von euch die Kelo Fishing Blinker? Wenn ja, könnte es sein, dass das diese hier sind?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Jerry-2-5g-3-5g-5g-two-side-painting-matt-colors-small-micro-fishing-spoons-trout/1463612_32792669112.html?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind wohl nicht die Kelos. 
Es gibt aber andere die sehen den ähnlicher. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## jranseier (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Nachteil: Die sind in ordentlichen Größen mit brauchbarer Verarbeitung etwa halb so teuer wie hier, sehr großes Sparen gibt's da nicht.



50% nicht sehr viel???

ranseier


----------



## Slick (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Im Vergleich zu Wobblern ist 50% nichts.:q:q:q:q


----------



## Purist (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jranseier schrieb:


> 50% nicht sehr viel???



Für AliExpress und umverpackte No-Name-Ware ist das erstaunlich viel. 
Für Leute wie Slick, die scheinbar Wobbler gerne so häufig wie Gufis versenken, ist das daher auch keine Alternative :q


----------



## Ezperte (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir in der Tracking Übersicht der Rute steht das die Rute geliefert wurde, ich habe sie aber noch nicht, kann es sein das sie beim Zoll ist?
Wenn ja wie wird man benachrichtigt, per E-Mail oder per Brief?


----------



## Bibbelmann (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

finde die Formulierungen auch widersprüchlich. Bei mir wars beim genauen Lesen aber dann doch nicht die Lieferung an mich sondern an ein ~Auslieferungszentrum.

Waidmanns Heil, wenn s denn kommt.

Schon vergessen, die Hälfte oder eher 66% dieses Threads geht nicht darum was am besten ist sondern, tief drin,

um die Jagd nach dem, heiligen, guten, billigen 99Cent Gummiköderfisch  ; ) : )


----------



## Ezperte (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nachtrag: Die Rute lag beim Nachbarn, werde dann bald mal ein paar Eindrücke nachliefern


----------



## Enno2000 (26. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

welche hast du dir bestellt? bei Ruten freue ich mich über jede Info hier.


----------



## RedWolf (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Das sind wohl nicht die Kelos.
> Es gibt aber andere die sehen den ähnlicher.
> 
> 
> Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.



Welche denn? Hast du da einen Link?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (27. April 2017)

Hab nur das auf die Schnelle gefunden. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/zeQveeay

http://s.aliexpress.com/EnURRJnM

http://s.aliexpress.com/2IVVfQRn


Oder Sind das nicht so ähnliche?

Wenn man nach Trout Spoon sucht kommt da doch einiges. 
Manche Modelle davon sehen schon ziemlich ähnlich aus wie Kelos finde ich. 


Aber auch in deinem gepostetem Link können auch Kelos sein habe ich gesehen. 
Die bauen ja auch verschiedene Formen und kopieren auch. 

Wenn man die berühmten japanischen Hersteller angeguckt sehen die ganzen Blinker fast alle so aus. 

Da blickt man eh nicht durch wer es zuerst erfunden hat. 

Solche Formen sind aber gängig und gibt's von verschiedenen Marken. 



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam vorgestern ein Einschreiben von Bearking an.

4 Wobbler und Snaps in Größe 2 (die größeren) macht alles einen sehr guten Eindruck. Links liefere ich bei Bedarf nach.


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Die Rute lag beim Nachbarn, werde dann bald mal ein paar Eindrücke nachliefern



wenn die ein bisschen so ist wie die die ich heute vom Zoll abgeholt habe ...  wird sie dir gefallen!


----------



## postmaster (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe Mitte Februar die Knicklichter bestellt (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-4-5-37mm-Fishing-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Night-Float-Rod-Lights-Dark-Glow-Stick-Useful/32705121453.html

Ich habe schon vieles, was ich danach bestellt habe, bereits erhalten, nur die Knicklichter nicht. Tracking sagt nicht viel, außer dass es die Sicherheitskontrollen dort passiert hat. Hat das bei euch so lang gedauert mit den Knicklichtern? Ich habe schon sehr viel bestellt, nur bei den Knicklichtern dauert es sehr auffällig länger (Mir ist bewusst, dass ich damit dennoch im angegebenen Lieferzeitrahmen bin, ich frage nur aus Interesse).


----------



## Ezperte (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir folgende Rute bestellt:

http://s.aliexpress.com/yaMJ7fme

Erster Eindruck: Wow! ich schreibe die Tage bald noch mal was Ausführliches.
Hast du die selbe bestellt Bibbelmann?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Ich habe Mitte Februar die Knicklichter bestellt (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-4-5-37mm-Fishing-Fluorescent-Lightstick-Light-Night-Float-Rod-Lights-Dark-Glow-Stick-Useful/32705121453.html
> 
> Ich habe schon vieles, was ich danach bestellt habe, bereits erhalten, nur die Knicklichter nicht. Tracking sagt nicht viel, außer dass es die Sicherheitskontrollen dort passiert hat. Hat das bei euch so lang gedauert mit den Knicklichtern? Ich habe schon sehr viel bestellt, nur bei den Knicklichtern dauert es sehr auffällig länger (Mir ist bewusst, dass ich damit dennoch im angegebenen Lieferzeitrahmen bin, ich frage nur aus Interesse).



Hatte bei mir etwa 20 Tage gedauert. Habe sie allerdings bei einem anderen Händler dort bestellt.


----------



## Freakasod (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich glaube das es oft garnicht am Händler liegt, sondern das es manchmal einfach nur ewig beim Zoll liegt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich denke es hat mehrere Ursachen, warum eine Sendung lange dauert. Es gibt langsame Händler, die erst nach 1-2 Wochen verschicken (ist eher die Ausnahme), in China arbeitet die Post und Ausfuhrkontrolle nicht unbedingt überall gleich schnell, vermutlich geht dort auch nicht von jedem größeren Flughafen die Ware direkt nach Europa, dann der Flugverkehr selbst, gerade bei der billigsten Methode wird reingestopft wenn Platz vorhanden ist und nicht vorher. Dann kommt der dt. Zoll ins Spiel und die Tatsache, dass die Waren hierzulande an unterschiedlichen Flughäfen eintreffen und, das gibt's auch noch: Ab und zu verschwindet Ware auch spurlos, bei mir liegt die Quote bislang bei einem Fall von 70 Sendungen.

Folglich sollte man die Zeit bis zum möglichen Disput im Auge behalten, wer will kann verlängern.. 

Ich glaube zudem, dass sich China hier nicht zum Spaß Flughäfen kauft und auch die Deutsche Post, die das bestimmt schon mitbekommen hat, wird in den kommenden Monaten und Jahren zum Dauerlieferanten für Artikel unter 25€ werden. Die Frage ist nur wie lange die Politik dabei tatenlos zuschaut, ohne auf dumme Gedanken (= negativ für uns Verbraucher) zu kommen.


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Braucht eig keiner... aber für meine inzwischen 3 BC Kombos hab ich mir für den Transport und gerade auf dem Boot so Rod Sleeves aus Mesh Material geholt.

Bei dem Preis kann man nicht viel falsch machen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/30mm-170cm-Casting-Fishing-Rod-Sleeve-Cover-Pole-Glover-Tip-Protector-Bag-Sock/32802594774.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.hxN7nz


----------



## Enno2000 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

auch interessant. Wie genau schützt das die Ruten? muss ja recht fest sein um einen Schutz zu bieten. oder?


----------



## Fr33 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So wirklich schütze die eher weniger.... geht darum, dass bei 1teilgen bzw. BC Ruten mit lediglich abnehmbaren Griff die Rute so Transport werden kann, dass sich Schnur und Spitze/Ringe nicht gleich irgendwo verfangen.


----------



## fischbär (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind doch einfach Kabelschläuche. Gibt's im Baumarkt. Die Gothic Fans und Cosplayer nehmen die auch gern.


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Das sind doch einfach Kabelschläuche. Gibt's im Baumarkt. Die Gothic Fans und Cosplayer nehmen die auch gern.


 
Korrekt - das sind die PE Kabelisolierungen. Problem ist nur, in mehr als 20mm Durchmasser kaum zu bekommen. (In den Baumärkten bekommt man mit Glück vlt. noch 10mm). In D Land beim Fachhandel bestellen ist auch ne Option, aber macht preistechnisch keinen Sinn.


----------



## postmaster (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zum Thema Rutentransport:

Die Teile sind klasse:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Promotion-Nylon-Reusable-Velcro-Cable-Ties-with-Eyelet-Holes-Set-of-20-Black/32683098783.html


----------



## ronram (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

20 Stück für $2,34? :0
Klasse! Wird heute bestellt.


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Joar nicht schlecht.... gibt die auch in Bunt? Die schwarzen verliere ich immer so schnell am Wasser


----------



## postmaster (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Joar nicht schlecht.... gibt die auch in Bunt? Die schwarzen verliere ich immer so schnell am Wasser



Bei Ali ist nichts unmöglich 







https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs-lot-7-Colors-Reusable-magic-tape-Ties-Cord-Lead-Straps-TV-Computer-Cable-Wire-Organiser/32690955745.html

oder






https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-5-Colors-can-choose-Magic-tape-wiring-harness-tapes-Velcro-Cable-ties-Tie-cord-Computer/32802973626.html


----------



## Fr33 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah Danke... die hatte ich schon gesehen. Sind für ALI Verhältnisse aber nicht günstig.


----------



## postmaster (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ah Danke... die hatte ich schon gesehen. Sind für ALI Verhältnisse aber nicht günstig.



Stimmt schon, aber bevor man(n) im Einkaufsrausch unnötiges bestellt, kann man dann sowas bestellen 

edit: ich habe die links oben angepasst. ich habe 100stck für US $8.75 gefunden.. ich denke die sind attraktiver


----------



## Angler9999 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bin weg von den Klettdingern.
Ich benutze die Rutenstrümfe oder die hier...

https://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl...sbTAhUoCcAKHUIKB5oQMwgqKAMwAw&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich halte davon nix. Die fallen ja schon beim Anschauen der Bilder auseinander, so dünn sind die.
Einmal bissl Gras dran oder nass geworden, und die Klettdinger halten nicht mehr.
Geht doch nix über banale Haargummis.


----------



## ronram (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rutentransport:
> 
> Die Teile sind klasse:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Promotion-Nylon-Reusable-Velcro-Cable-Ties-with-Eyelet-Holes-Set-of-20-Black/32683098783.html



Hier auch in Farbe und etwas günstiger. 

Rutenstrümpfe, wie Angler9999 sie vorschlägt sind ja auch nett...Allerdings habe ich bei Ali statt Rutenstrümpfen PVA-Schläuche gefunden. Klick. Vielleicht kann sie ja jemand gebrauchen ;-). Ich weiß aber nicht, ob 2€ für 5 Meter günstig ist, oder nicht.


----------



## ronram (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zwei von drei Taschen sind da.


----------



## Ezperte (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand schon Teleskop Ruten bestellt? Ich würde die mal für das Aalangeln benutzen, von daher sind die Ansprüche nicht allzu groß


----------



## Purist (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand von euch bei AliExpress qualitativ gute Wirbel gefunden? Ich meine nicht die modernen Modelle, wo das Tönnchen wirklich wie eine Tonne aussieht, sondern die runden (z.B. solche: https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/100Pcs-bearking-Classic-Black-ew-Arrival-Nearly-Barrel-Swivel-Solid-Rings-Fishing-Connector-Brand-Fish-Hooks/718203_32699114478.html ). 
Ich frage weil ich bei den Dingern nun schon zweimal ins Klo gegriffen habe. 

Wichtig wäre: Fehlerfrei gefertigt und wirklich frei drehend (absolut nicht hakend!). Ob die mit oder ohne Karabiner sind wäre mir egal. 

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Slick (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte auch mal nach Wirbeln gesucht zum Blei gießen,aber waren vom Preis her teurer oder gleich wie hier in D....

Hab dann die von http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/1000-Wirbel-Gr-08

bestellt.

Die hier habe ich noch

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Arrival-Hot-100Pcs-10-Brass-Barrel-Swivel-Solid-Rings-Fishing-Pin-Connector-With-Interlock-Snap/32657045041.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.LyLfQl

sind gut von der Qualität.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja, bisschen mehr als 1/3 ist nicht gleich teuer:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...lgo_pvid=b29ea9f1-f2fe-4cf1-90cf-f77be39f38f0

Die sollten zum gießen doch vollkommen reichen.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann einer von euch sagen welche die bessere Kastking Baitcast Rolle ist??? Stealth oder Assassin??? Welche sollte man zum Einstieg eurer Meinung nach nehmen??? Wer kann was aus Erfahrung berichten???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> Kann einer von euch sagen welche die bessere Kastking Baitcast Rolle ist??? Stealth oder Assassin??? Welche sollte man zum Einstieg eurer Meinung nach nehmen??? Wer kann was aus Erfahrung berichten???
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Puhh ... die Assassin ist gut - aber ich finde die Bremsen regeln zu derb. Insbesondere die Fliehkraftbremse. Die Stealth soll bischen besser sein. Und ich würde die Haibo Steed klar über der Assassin sehen....


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die China Wobbler laufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezperte (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Petri!
Wie groß ist der Kerl?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

63cm [emoji4] 
Hab das erste mal heute mit der China Baitcast Kombo gefischt. Nach einigen Perücken lief es dann ganz gut mit dem Werfen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedWolf (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich war am Sonntag am Forellen-Puff  und muss sagen die KK Assassin überzeugt mich


----------



## dorschhunter9 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Warum, schreibt mal ein paar Erfahrungen... Danke


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedWolf (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie von @dorschhunter9 gewünscht hier ein paar Erfahrungen:
Nachdem ich zuerst mit meinem 1g Köder auf meiner 5-14gr (Pezon&Michel Pro Series Cranking Special C- 198 ML) Rute eine Perücke nach der anderen geworfen habe und meine BC Kombo schon fast in die Ecke stellen wollte stellte sich für mich das AHA Erlebnis ein. Der Wechsel auf Spinner brachte mir den Erfolg. Nachdem ich alles richtig eingestellt war (alle 3 Bremsen) konnte ich fast ohne Daumen auf der Rolle werfen. Keine Perücke mehr. Die Rolle kommt, meiner Meinung nach, nach jedem Wurf etwas besser. Sie muss eben eingeworfen werden und ich mich daran gewöhnen. Nach 7 Forellen binnen 30min war dann auch die Bremse kein Problem mehr. Ich denke man sollte diese erst etwas härter einstellen und nach und nach kommen lassen.

Vielleicht war das mit der Bremse aber auch dem Vorausgehenden Perücken aufziehen zu verdanken. Ich hab bestimmt 100m Schnur mit mittel fest geschlossener Schnurbremse ausgezogen. Da ich eigentlich das Werfen mit dem kleinen Wobbi nicht aufgeben wollte 

Ich würde sagen für den Preis macht man hier nix falsch...


----------



## dorschhunter9 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Cool danke. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dorschhunter9 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand schon mal Offset Haken beim Chinamann bestellt? Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Ich meine richtige Offset Haken!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zotel (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin #h

Bin auf der suche nach Spinn Jigs, hat da schon einer was gefunden? Danke.

Petri  Frank


----------



## Darket (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal Offset Haken beim Chinamann bestellt? Gibt es da Erfahrungen? Ich meine richtige Offset Haken!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Bestellt ja, Sind aber noch nicht da. Gab aber glaube ich hier Boardies, die die im Einsatz haben.

Ich habe heute einen meiner besseren Chinawobbler (Bearking) ziemlich riskant ans Totholz gefeuert und hatte nen unlösbaren Hänger. Hab also versucht abzureißen und ihn dann doch noch gekriegt, weil der Haken sich aufgezogen hat. Wohlgemerkt an einer 0.09er Kastking Geflecht mit 22er FC-Vorfach. Spricht zwar für meine Knoten und die Schnur, aber nicht unbedingt für die Drillinge.


----------



## knutwuchtig (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zotel schrieb:


> Moin #h
> 
> Bin auf der suche nach Spinn Jigs, hat da schon einer was gefunden? Danke.
> 
> Petri  Frank


 http://www.ebay.de/itm/4x-6cm-20g-M...253339?hash=item4b1570ae1b:g:Qd0AAOSww3tY71h7

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lifelike-Fis...169176?hash=item5d6f4b5f98:g:T58AAOSwax5Y2zNb

http://www.ebay.de/itm/4x-6cm-20g-M...253339?hash=item4b1570ae1b:g:Qd0AAOSww3tY71h7

http://www.ebay.de/itm/2pcs-Metal-V...hash=item3f7ae24b8b:m:mAdiQBY5cXbCrV_Cqt68QhA


http://www.ebay.de/itm/12pcs-Set-3D...848462?hash=item3ade219ece:g:JXcAAOSwSlBY2zNP


----------



## magut (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern war der Postbote wieder gefordert 

Rute-erster Eindruck OK. Leider eine Ringeinlage in der Verpackung (Superkleber hats gerichtet) für das Geld ok aber haut mich jetzt auf Grund der Ringe nicht vom Hocker.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maxcatch-2-1M-6-90FT-4PCS-Lure-Weight-10-30g-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-For-Lure-Fishing/32635500594.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.R112Hp

Bandana - wenns windig wird :q

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Face-Mask-Warmer-Bandana-Headwear-Snood-Handkerchief-Multi-Function-Camo-Tube-Scarf-Headband-D01843/32778463705.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.R112Hp

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Face-Mask-Warmer-Bandana-Headwear-Snood-Handkerchief-Multi-Function-Camo-Tube-Scarf-Headband-D01843/32778463705.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.R112Hp 

UV Kleber -- härtet leider mit meiner Lampe nicht aus 
Sonne war gerade keine beim ersten Test

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/25ml-Rhinestone-Glue-E8000-Multi-purpose-Adhesive-For-Jewelry-Nails-Glass-Phone-Plastic-DIY-Tools-Equipment/32791909103.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.BGGYbp

Quetschhülsen 

gut verarbeitet - keine scharfen Kanten und nicht (magnetisch) daher warscheinlich wirklich Kupfer :q

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-Catch-100pcs-Black-Double-Copper-Fishing-Tube-Fishing-Wire-Pipe-Crimp-Sleeves-Connector-Diameter-0/32761257676.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.BGGYbp


LG
Mario

​


----------



## zotel (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Knutwuchtig
Danke für die Links werde da mal was bestellen. Hast Du schon welche davon gefischt?
Gruß  Frank


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kam meine Assasin bei mir an, immerhin fast pünktlich zum Saisonstart, aber bei 34 Tagen Lieferzeit kann man eigentlich absolut nicht meckern #6

Hab dazu dann allerdings mal ne Frage an die Assasinbesitzer unter euch, oder besser gesagt zwei Fragen. 

1. Nach dem Einschalten/Einstellen der Zentrifugalbremse macht die ein ganz fieses kratzig, schleifiges Geräusch beim Kurbeln. Ist das bei euch auch der Fall und einfach normal, oder sollte ich mich da an Kastking wenden, weil mit der Bremse etwas nicht stimmt? |uhoh:

2. Ich wollte damit hauptsächlich Köder um die 12-15 gr fischen, (kann auch mal etwas weniger sein) sollte ich da vorher die Lager entfetten und neu ölen? Und wenn ja: Welches Öl benutzt ihr da so und macht ihr das mit dem Entfernen des Sicherungspin an der Spulenachse mit einer hauhaltsüblichen Zange, oder habt ihr euch extra so eine Zange für diese Pins gekauft?

Liebe Grüße
Rantanplan


----------



## knutwuchtig (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zotel schrieb:


> @Knutwuchtig
> Danke für die Links werde da mal was bestellen. Hast Du schon welche davon gefischt?
> Gruß  Frank




nein !
ich wollte nur zeigen , das die suche was ausspuckt . hat keine 2 min gedauert


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Heute kam meine Assasin bei mir an, immerhin fast pünktlich zum Saisonstart, aber bei 34 Tagen Lieferzeit kann man eigentlich absolut nicht meckern #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Macht es die Geräusche auch wenn du die Spulenbremse komplett auf oder geschlossen hast?

Öl gibs ja speziell für Kugellager. 
Aber für die Standard verbauten Lager würde ich kein extra teures Tuning Öl kaufen. 
Vielleicht hast du ja mal so einen kleinen Fläschchen Öl gehabt mit einer Stationärrolle. 
Das kannst du auch dafür nehmen. 

Ansonsten gibt es halt nur Spezialöl für Keramik Kugellager und andere. 

Du Fisch ja eh relativ schwere Sachen damit. 

Um den Pin raus zu holen empfiehlt sich so ein Tool oder Zange. 
Ich mag die Zangen aber nicht so. 
Die anderen Dinger sind besser. 
Habe ich auch schon mal bei Ali gesehen. 
So nachgebaute Hedgehog pin Remover. 

Mit einer normalen Zange kannst du da viel zerkratzen oder den PIN verbiegen. 
Da haben sich schon viele Leute ihre teuren Rollen geschädigt mit ner Zange. 

Aber muss jeder selbst wissen wie er es macht. 
Wenn man alles abgeklebt und es vorsichtig macht kann es vielleicht klappen ohne Schäden. 




Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Aal-bert (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, habe mal nach langem hin und her jetzt auch ein paa Wobbler bestellt, 
bin gespannt was da kommt.  Kurze Frage,  gibt es eine Rechnung die ich ausdrucken kann, habe nichts gefunden.  Mit englisch kann ich nicht viel anfangen,   #q  benutze denn Englisch Deutsch Übersetzer.
Wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen kann.:vik:

Danke
Gruß 
Albert


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die zügige Antwort!#h @Urban_Stepper

Die Geräusche macht es immer sobald ich die Zentrifugalbremse einstelle, egal ob auf 1 oder auf 6 es kratzt und schleift beim Kurbeln, nur wenn ich sie auf 0 Stelle macht es das Geräusch nicht. Die Einstellung der Spulenbremse und auch der Magnetbremse ändern daran leider nichts. #d Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angehängt.

Im Falle der Reklamation: Eröffne ich da am besten direkt bei Ali einen Disput, oder wende ich mich erstmal nur an den Kundenservice von Kastking? 

Dann werde ich mir mal so ein Tool zulegen, wollte auch mal meine Abu Rolle mit neuen Lagern versehen und dann mach das wohl Sinn. Wenn das mit einer Kombizange so ein Risiko ist mache ich da 110%ig was kaputt #q  

Ich habe mal bei Aliexpress nach hedgehog Pin remover gesucht:
Wäre hier etwas geeignetes bei? Etwas dass aussieht noch ähnlicher wie das Tool von hedgehog habe ich nicht finden können.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Watch-Band-Link-Strap-Pin-Remover-Adjust-Repair-Tool-hours-repair-tools-free-shipping-Blue-color/951686752.html?spm=2114.01010208.8.63.YC0nGB

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Watch-1pcs-High-Quality-Band-Strap-Link-Pin-Remover-Removal-Adjustable-Repair-Tool-Kit-with-3/32786020532.html?spm=2114.01010208.8.34.QRULAI

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2017-Best-Handheld-Watch-Chain-Bracelet-Link-Adjuster-Pin-Remover-Watch-Repair-Tools-Refinement-Sizing-Plier/32676707833.html?spm=2114.01010208.8.39.oMXIpa

Ich schau mal ob ich günstig irgendwo ein gutes Öl her bekomme, zuhause hab ich nur Balistol fürs Luftgewehr, das ist ja wahrscheinlich eher ungeeignet dafür.


----------



## Purist (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Ich schau mal ob ich günstig irgendwo ein gutes Öl her bekomme, zuhause hab ich nur Balistol fürs Luftgewehr, das ist ja wahrscheinlich eher ungeeignet dafür.



Im Zweifel: (Näh-)Maschinenöl. Hat zwar nicht die nötige Viskosität für Rekordaufstellungen, tut aber seinen Job, auch bei Kugellagern von Stationärrollen.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Im Zweifel: (Näh-)Maschinenöl. Hat zwar nicht die nötige Viskosität für Rekordaufstellungen, tut aber seinen Job, auch bei Kugellagern von Stationärrollen.



Danke für den tip!  Dann werde ich Sonntag wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin mal den Nähkasten meiner Mutter bemühen


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja stationärrollen und Baitcaster sind schon verschieden. 

Bei der Statio gibt es keinen Kugellager der für die Wurfweite abhängig ist. 

Keine Ahnung wie das Nähmaschinenöl ist. 

Ich würd an deiner Stelle erst mal so angeln und Nix entfetten. 

Kannst du ja später immer noch falls du mit der Rolle klarkommst. 

Ich weiß leider nicht wie die Bremse dieser Rolle aufgebaut ist. 

Wenn die wirklich eine Magnetbremse und eine Zentrifugalbremse hat. 
Dann schleifen vielleicht die pins irgendwo oder sind nicht richtig fest. 

Aber dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen kenne die Rolle nicht und die Bremse. 

Die PIN Remover die du gepostet hast sind zum Uhren pin ausdrücken. 
Die passen nicht. 

Ich meine sowas hier. 

Ist ein Nachbau. 
Vielleicht gibt es sowas noch günstiger keiner Ahnung. 


http://s.aliexpress.com/mIVVfaue


Hier zum Beispiel sind die Originale. 
Da gibs Alles mögliche für Rollen. 
Öle,Kugellager etc. 

http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/phone/product/2


Oder deutscher shop. 
Mit allem. 

https://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop-1/rollenpflege-öle-fette/

https://www.rutenreparatur.de/shop-1/tools-und-zubehör/


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Mai 2017)

Wenn du so ein pin pusher hast. 
Mach es nur nach Anleitung. 

Nicht mit der dünnen Seite anfangen den raus zu drücken. 
Könnte schnell verbiegen wie bei mir damals. 

Erst mit der dicken Seite anfangen zu drücken. 
Erst danach auf die dünne wechseln und durch das Loch drücken. 
Wie auch bei Alli auf den Fotos zu sehen. 



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Alles klar, dann entfette ich da besser erstmal nichts, bis ich passendes öl besorgt habe, bzw. werde ich mir die Arbeit sowieso erst machen wenn die Bremsenfrage geklärt ist.
Danke auf jeden Fall für die schnelle Antwort! 

Auf hedgehog bin ich dann beim Googlen gestoßen, leider ist der Versand mit 23€ alles andere als billig, da kann man das auch gleich aus Deutschland bestellen. 
Hab jetzt dank deiner Hilfe aber auch bei Ali was passendes gefunden. Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HAIBO-STEED-SMART-CUSTOM-HONEYCOMB-SOOL-FISHING-REEL-SPOOL/32600564939.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.eoOfSr

Wenn man nicht weiß wonach man suchen muss findet man bei Ali ja alles, nur nicht das was man will  

@Fr33 @ Red Wolf 
Ihr fischt ja beide die Assasin. Schleift da bei euch auch was bzw. habt ihr auch permanent ein kratzendes Geräusch beim Kurbeln wenn ihr die Zentrifugalbremse aktiviert?


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was für ein Teil hast du denn gefunden bei Ali?

Und was erhoffst du dir eigentlich bei dem Kugellager ölen?
Was meinst du was dann besser wird?


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/nI3a2meE

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/7Z7rERBz

Die liefern auch nach Deutschland Versand kostenlos. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Teil habe ich oben verlinkt, ist optisch und von der funktion her identisch zu dem Teil von hedgehog.

Erwarten tue ich davon, dass die Lager ein bisschen besser anlaufen als out of the box. Wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe, haben das hier auch einige Mitglieder so beschrieben. 
Das Tool benötige ich aber nicht nur für die KK. 
Ich plane schon länger meine Shimano Bantam Curado und meine Abu Silver Maxx mit ein paar besseren Lagern auszustatten. Bei der Silver Maxx hat das Zeit, da ich die eh nicht mehr häufig fische, aber die Bantam ist mir doch sehr ans Herz gewachsen und ich würde sie gerne tunen um damit das skipping zu üben/lernen bisher klappt das nicht sonderlich gut da die Spule bei unbeschwerten Ködern nicht anständig anläuft.

Der obere Link ist genau das Teil was ich auch gefunden habe #6 ist schon im Warenkorb. Muss morgen nur nen kurzen Kassensturz machen bevor ich das bestelle  |rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Abend.

gerade gelesen. Die Zentrifugal Bremse ist ja ähnlich wie beiden Shimanos usw eher eine Schleifbremse. Ganz so Geräuschfrei sind die nie... reine Magnetbremsen sind leiser. Meine Assasin macht aber so gut wie keine Geräusche....

Die Rasterung der Schleifbremse stellt ja nur ein, wie weit die Pins durch die Rotation der Spule raus ragen. ich würde mir neben den Pins (die kann man ebenfalls etwas Ölen, sodass die leichter raus gehen), eher die Gegenseite anschaueb. Da ist so ein Messingfarbener Rand im Seitendeckel, an dem die Pins lang scheuern. Den mal mit Watterstäbchen sauber machen und ganz fein mit Öl benetzen....Es kann auch vorkommen, dass man die Spule beim einsetzen etwas verkantet. Um das zu vermeiden kann man die Spulebremse ganz aufdrehen bzw. den Knob usw. abdrehen.... alles einsetzen und die Seitenplatte wieder drauf setzen und erst dann die Spulenbremse wieder eindrehen. Aus der Ferne kann man es schlecht beurteilen ob einfach nur etwas hängt und sich nach bisen ölen und drehen löst oder ob wirklich was defekt ist...


----------



## Fr33 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

PS .... ich hab das 2. Tool  (was urban gepostet hat) bestellt... also mit Pin Remover, Lager Tester und Ringschlüssel... ist aber noch nicht da


----------



## Urban_Stepper (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die zentrifugalbremse scheint hier eine andere zu sein. 
Nicht wie bei Shimano wo es am Rand Schleift. 
Sieht jedenfalls auf den Bildern so aus. 
Das ist ein ganz anderes System. 

Erhoffe dir aber kein Wunder von Tuningöl. 
Da wird nichts leichter anlaufen. 
Den unterschied wirst du gar nicht merken bei den Serien lagern. 

Und bei den Gewichten die du werfen willst sowieso nicht. 

Bessere Lager und gutes Öl bringt nur etwas wenn man seine Rolle beherrscht und alles aus den Serien lagern schon durch gute Wurfkünste rausgeholt hat. 

Dazu muss man aber perfekt werfen können. 
Erst dann sollte man über Tuning nachdenken. 
Damit man auch vergleichen kann vorher und nachher. 

Was man vielleicht am Anfang schon machen kann wenn die Lager zu dolle geölt sind. 
Aber nur dann. 

Sie entfetten und nur mit einem Tropfen Öl pro lager ölen. 

Wenn man aber sehr leichte Köder oder unbeschwerte Köder werfen will an der BC. 
Dann bringt nur eine sehr leichte Spule was sonst Nix. 

Die besten Lager und Öl bringen nichts wenn die Spule zu schwer ist. 

Mit leicht meine ich Spulen von 8g und weniger. 
Damit lassen sich auch 2 g Köder weit werfen. 
Natürlich ist die Rutenaufladung sehr wichtig. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Purist (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Zentrifugal Bremse ist ja ähnlich wie beiden Shimanos usw eher eine Schleifbremse. Ganz so Geräuschfrei sind die nie... reine Magnetbremsen sind leiser. Meine Assasin macht aber so gut wie keine Geräusche....



Es ist eine Schleifbremse, nur bestimmen eben die wirkenden Zentrifugalkräfte, wie stark sie wirkt.

Du kannst den Ring leicht einölen (anschließend leicht abwischen), das verhindert zumindest Quietschgeräusche.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich muss mir die Bremse bei Tag mal anschauen.... ich hätte jetzt gesagt das ist eine Schleifbremse.... wenn ich mir den Aufbau aber so anschaue, macht das keinen Sinn. Die Curado und meine Haibo Steed haben die Schleifbremse mit den Pins die am innseren Kranz anliegen....

Bei der Assassin müsste ich ja so ein Zwischending zw. Schleif und echter Zentrifugalbremse haben....


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also, nachdem ich jetzt mal geputzt, den Ring mit etwas Balistöl geölt und mich noch durch einige englischsprachige Forenthreads quergelesen habe, haben sich zwei Dinge heraus gestellt.

1. mein Röllchen ist ein Dreckspatz  unfassbar was in so einer kleinen rolle an Dreck drin stecken kann.

2. Es kann schon mal vorkommen dass die Plastikpins minimal größer sind als gewollt, d.h die Bremse muss sich erst etwas einschleifen, währenddessen ist sie relativ laut, auch beim kurbeln, das gibt sich aber bzw. kann man es mit fleißigem trockenkurbeln beschleunigen.

Habe jetzt mal wie ein irrer gekurbelt und gezählt 600 Umdrehungen gemacht. Alle 200 Umdrehungen habe ich nochmal nachgeputzt um das abgeschliffene Plastik von Kupferrand zu entfernen. Die Rolle läuft jetzt wesentlich leiser, das Schleifgeräusch ist nur noch minimal lauter als bei meiner Curado, denke mit der Zeit der Benutzung wird auch das sich legen. jedenfalls kein Vergleich zu vor einer Stunde.

Danke jedenfalls allen Beteiligten für die vielen guten Tips! 


Zu den Lagern: Ich beherrsche die Rolle (Curado) schon ziemlich gut, würde mich jetzt nicht als ultra Baitcastprofi bezeichnen aber ich denke ein Lagerwechsel wird nochmal vieles verbessern. 
Wenn man sich bei Youtube so das eine oder andere Video zum Lagertuning ansieht ist da schon einiges rauszuholen grade was das Anlaufen der Spule aber auch was die Wurfweite angeht, ein gutes Abec 7 Lager benötigt halt wesentlich weniger Energie um anzulaufen als der Standard der verbaut wird. 
Meine Ruten sind meines erachtens gut auf die von mir genutzten Ködergewichte abgestimmt. Halte mich bei der Ermittlung des WG in der Regel an die Faustformel mit 2 Schritten 
1: unteres Wg + oberes WG=X 
2: X: 2 +10% 
Ich weiß das man hier auch noch die Härte des Blanks berücksichtigen muss, aber als Faustformel liegt man damit meiner Erfahrung nach was die Aufladung der Rute angeht in den meisten Fällen im richtigen Bereich.

So jetzt muss ich aber endlich mal pennen, morgen gehts mit einer 8 köpfigen Meute von ADHS-lern und Autisten an den Forellensee, da sollte ich vorher wenigstens 5 Stunden geschlafen haben |kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## Urban_Stepper (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klar dreht die Spule etwas schneller an bei guten Lagern. 
Und die Wurfweite ist minimal besser dafür muss man die Rolle aber gut beherrschen. 

Jedenfalls bei Gewichten über 10- 15 g habe ich nur minimale verbesserung gesehen. 

Nur bei leichten Gewichten 5g und weniger gab es ein noch besseres anlaufen und paar meter weiter.

Aber ich hab auch noch keine China Rolle gefischt mit verschiedenen Lagern. 

Wenn Sie wirklich schlecht sind dann kann ein Tuning vielleicht schon lohnen. 

Ich bin jetzt von Standardlagern Von Mittel bis hochpreisigen Rollen ausgegangen. 
Shimano, Daiwa. 

Da muss man schon sehr gut werfen können damit man mit Tuning lagern noch zwei Drei Meter weiter kommt. 


Kann man die Pins bei deiner Rolle vielleicht ausbauen?
Und selber nachschleifen [emoji1]


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## RedWolf (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde das was wir hier schreiben ja sehr interessant, aber vielleicht sollten wir das in einen KK Tuning Thread verschieben und ggf die Werkzeuge von Ali am Anfang posten? Dann wird das auch einfacher zum Suchen


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gute Idee RedWolf  
Haben wir schon einen oder muss der noch eröffnet werden?

Leider kann man die Pins nicht ausbauen, oder zumindest wüsste ich nicht wie, aber so gehts ja auch, dauert halt ein wenig und der Arm wird einem irgendwann lahm, aber es funktioniert


----------



## RedWolf (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab einen erstellt, hier kann man das dann weiterführen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4664314


----------



## Ezperte (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,
Hat jemand schon mal Gummifische gefunden die für das Angeln in Norwegen geeignet wären?
So um die 150Gramm und fertig montiert?


----------



## fischbär (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe jetzt die Seaknight Nano Schnur getestet. 4fach Flechtung, angegeben mit 0.2 / 0.07 mm 1.8 kg. Hält in echt 3.2 kg und ist wirklich dünn aber bestimmt keine 70um.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meinst du nicht die Seaknight?


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also nachdem ich die Assasin jetzt 2 Tage im Einsatz hatte, und das bei nicht garde wenig Wind, muss ich sagen dass ich echt schwer (oder besser sehr leicht) verliebt bin. :l 2 Tage Einsatz bei ordentlich Wind und nicht eine Perücke. Köder um die 5 gr. sind kein Problem und das obwohl ich eine Rute genutzt habe die mit dem WG weit über 5 gr. liegt |bigeyes 

Da wird nächsten Monat erstmal noch etwas bei der Firma Kastking geshoppt :q 

Hat eigentlich jemand erfahrung mit der 4 Fach geflochtenen im Tragkraftbereich von 30 Pfund? Brauche dringend eine vernünftige Schnur für meine Großköder Rute und die Kastking Schnur ist momentan im Angebot. Knapp 19€ für 1000 Meter.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

5Gr ist ne Ansage... ich hab die auf ner 10-30Gr Rute. Daher wird die nicht ganz soo gut mit dem Gewicht harmonieren. Aber 7-10gr gehen wunderbar


----------



## Bibbelmann (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

#Assassin
Meine Erfahrung nach ein paarmal Fischen ist, dass man gut werfen kann WENN man mit der Aufladung der Rute arbeitet. Ist zwar ne Binsenweisheit bei Multirollen.. konnte aber mit der Boots jerke überhaupt nicht werfen ausser wenn die RUte im oberen Drittel ordentlich Spannung bekommen hat.

Nehme an, ihr habt auch RUten mit weichen Oberteilen ?  

Bei der Schnur bin ich mir nicht sicher, hab sie etwas missbraucht zugegebn, mit einer 30er Mono. Die ist einfach zu starr und gibt leichter Perücken, richtig?


#Wobbler Tipp( absoluter Tipp, nach mehreren Stunden mit einem halben Dutzend Köder hats mehrfach BUMM gemacht):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Meredith-Fishing-Rattlesnake-Lures-1pcs-20g-7-5cm-VIB-Lures-Fishing-Vibration-For-All-Water-Levels/32794202702.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.z7EyIw

Salmo Glider Kopie. Haken etwas klein, Oberfläche nicht seeehr robust was Augen und Farbe angeht. Ansonsten Top Noten von mir


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> 5Gr ist ne Ansage... ich hab die auf ner 10-30Gr Rute. Daher wird die nicht ganz soo gut mit dem Gewicht harmonieren. Aber 7-10gr gehen wunderbar



Hab grad nochmal geschaut und mich um 1 gr. vertan  der Köder (Power Catcher Big Belly Crank 5cm)  wiegt 6 gr. 
Trotzdem echt ne Nummer und das mit ner 12-42 gr. Rute. Beide Bremsen auf mittlerer Einstellung. Trotzdem ca. 30 Meter Wurfweite und ich hab nicht mal voll durchgezogen da wären also bestimmt noch 5-10 Meter mehr drin gewesen. Mit passender Rute wahrscheinlich sogar mehr. :k


----------



## Peh (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So ich hab mir auch folgende Rute bestellt und konnte sie gestern testen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/UL-Spinning-Rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-Lure-Weight-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods-2-5LB-Line/32762048531.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.c9XJL7

Und ich muss sagen ich bin total enttäuscht. Hab nach dem 3. Wurf zwar Fischkontakt. War ein Hecht um die 60cm. Kurz vorm Kescher macht er eine weitere Flucht es machte knack und die Rute brach in 3! Teile #q
Ich bin von der Qualität total enttäuscht und werde erstmal nicht von aliexpress bestellen. 
Das Sprichwort: Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal hat schon etwas wahres an sich.

Und da ich mich nicht angemeldet hatte beim Kauf, klappt das mit der Reklamation auch nicht. #c


----------



## Urban_Stepper (9. Mai 2017)

Entweder war der Blank so schlecht verarbeitet oder hat im Nachhinein irgendwie ein Haarriss bekommen durch Schläge oder sonstiges. 

Auch wenn das eine Billigrute ist sollte sie schon mehr aushalten als ein klein Hecht. 

War deine Bremse komplett zugeknallt?
Oder hast du sie möglicherweise im kritischen Winkeln gehalten vorm Kescher?




Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Peh (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja ich denke auch, dass die Rute mehr als einen Kleinhecht aushalten soll.
Ne die Bremse  so eingestellt dass der Fisch hätte Schnur nehmen können.
Ich weiß nicht woran es gelegen hat. Tippe wirklich auf schlechte Verarbeitung


----------



## lolfisch (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand gute Gummis fürs Offset fischen bei ali gefunden?
Am liebsten etwas richtung Bass Assassin Sea shad...


----------



## jkc (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hm, für mich deutet ein Bruch an zwei Stellen gleichzeitig eher auf eine Überlastung hin, evtl. ünterstützt durch einen falschen Winkel, aber aus der Ferne kann ich das natürlich leicht behaupten.

Schade drum, wie sieht es bei den anderen aus? Die Rute haben ja mehrere...

Grüße JK


----------



## Hoffi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mal ne allgemeine Frage, habt ihr alle eure Ware irgendwann erhalten? oder ist eine Sendung unterwegs mal verschollen?;+


----------



## OSSSSE (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Höffi schrieb:


> mal ne allgemeine Frage, habt ihr alle eure Ware irgendwann erhalten? oder ist eine Sendung unterwegs mal verschollen?;+


Bis jetzt ist immer alles angekommen und ich habe schon weit über 100 Köder bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Momentan hab ich eine Sendung die wohl verschollen ist. Dispute ist im Gange und ich warte jetzt erstmal auf Rückneldung vom VK...


----------



## Afrob (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir immer alles angekommen. Vom Gummifisch bis zur Rute schon alles bestellt.  Lieferzeit immer zwischen 2-8 Wochen.


----------



## Purist (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Höffi schrieb:


> mal ne allgemeine Frage, habt ihr alle eure Ware irgendwann erhalten? oder ist eine Sendung unterwegs mal verschollen?;+



Vergangenen Sommer ist mir ein 1,5€ Wobbler abhanden gekommen- Geld wurde nach Wartezeit (2-3 Wochen nach Ablauf der Empfangsfrist) umgehend zurückerstattet. 

Dieses Jahr kam es noch nicht vor, selbst der eine Meter Schrumpfschlauch für 12 Cent (inkl. VK) ist inzwischen angekommen


----------



## ayron (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam eine Sendung nicht an, aber Geld ect. war kein Problem. Ging alles recht Flott und unkompliziert.


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eine meiner Sendungen scheint verschollen, laut Tracking geistert sie seit 31.03 in China rum und hat dort schon 2 mal den Zoll erreicht, ein mal am 01.04 und ein mal am 25.04. Bis zum Abflug funktioniert das Tracking ja für gewöhnlich recht gut. Nach 48 Tagen, sprich nächster Woche Donnerstag, nicht erreichen gibt es angeblich einen refund vom Versender, den werde ich dann auch in Anspruch nehmen und die Zange nochmals woanders bestellen.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das Bearking und Kastking ziemlich schnell mit dem Versand sind, einige Sachen die ich ebenfalls am 04.05 bei anderen Firmen bestellt habe liegen laut tracking noch immer dort und wurden bisher nicht abgeholt die Bearking Wirbel und Gummifische sind hingegen am 06.04 abgeflogen und vermutlich schon in Deutschland gelandet.


----------



## Darket (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bislang kam alles an. Hatte nur mal was bestellt, was dann nicht mehr lieferbar war. VK wollte lieber, dass ich Ersatz ordere, wollte ich aber nicht und hab mein Geld zurück bekommen.


----------



## ronram (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam bisher auch immer alles an. Manche Sachen kann schneller, andere haben länger gedauert.
Die schnellste Lieferung war in 7 Tagen nach Bestellung bei mir.


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hatte schon mit ein paar Sachen Schwierigkeiten. Aktuell geht ein Sechser Pack Barschwobbler ab. 
Wenn Du viel bestellst ist es ganz schön tricky die einzelnen Sachen im Blick zu haben. Und vor Ablauf der Frist die Reklamation zu schalten. 

Sagen wir mal man muss halt etwas dranbleiben. Aliexpress ist mit den Rückerstattungen dann aber  gut.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte bisher noch keinerlei verschollene Ware, mir wurde lediglich einmal ein falscher Artikel geliefert.
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler konnte ich den behalten und bekam 2 Wochen später den richtigen umsonst (VK bei Ali damals um die 17,-€) geschickt.


----------



## magut (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern eingetroffen--war bisher eine der Lieferungen die am längsten gedauert hat. Bestellung am 28.03.2017

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Plier-Scissor-Line-Cutter-Hook-Remover-Forceps-Tackle/32755868249.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.jy1oZO

erster Eindruck ist gut.
Angekommen ist bei mir bisher auch alles. Eine Eisrute war kaputt (Bericht hier im Tread) aber sonst alles top.
LG
Mario


----------



## Hoffi (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ah ok, danke für das schnelle und umfangreiche feedback #h


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,

inzwischen sind meine Easy Snaps angekommen.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/25PCS-Black-Color-Fly-Fishing-Snap-Quick-Change-for-Hook-Lures-High-Carbon-Steel-Fishing-Accessories/32706972435.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ks9wkC

Sind schon sehr stabil für die Größe! Hab jetzt aber woanders nochmal ne Nuimmer Größer bestellt. Für Offsethaken größer als 1/0 sind die mir zu fein. Sind halt aus dem Fly Bereich...


----------



## putschii (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Ali klappt das mit dem Geld zurück tadellos. Hatte eine Stirnlampe bestellt, bei der die Bänder nun leider an der Seite völlig verdreht und trotzdem vernäht waren. Daraufhin habe ich den Händler angeschrieben, der mich mit angeblichen Fotos zur Reparatur, die er nie gesendet hat, hinhalten wollte. Nach paar Tagen dann einfach ein Disput auf gemacht und Ali hat mit das gesamte Geld zurückerstattet.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal ein Link für Freunde vom Easy Shiner:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/9cm-10pcs-lot-japan-type-soft-fishing-lure-mini-bass-fishing-lure-shad-swimbait-J1603-090/32549611755.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Sce65J

10 Stk mit Flavor in 4" .... die kommen zwar bestimmt nicht ans original ran, kosten aber umgrechnet nur die Hälfe.

Edit: Sind zwar keine richtigen Kopien... die hat der Shop auch... aber da haben mir die Farben nicht ganz so gefallen.


----------



## T-Heim (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wobei man den nachbauten zu gunsten halten muss, das die Gummimischung wesentlich haltbarer/stabiler als das Orginal ist!


----------



## fischbär (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der wabbelige Gummi ist aber der Grund für die gute Fängigkeit.
Ich empfehle daher die FSI Kopien. Durch die Rippen ist die Gummihärte weniger entscheidend.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die ganzen extrem soften Gummis kommen ja ursprünglich aus dem Tournament Bereich wo es um richtig Kohle geht. Da wäre sogar pro Fish ein Bait vertretbar..... für uns normal Angler kann das schon anstregend sein...


----------



## ronram (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Och...am Rhein wäre das doch ne super Quote. [emoji14]


----------



## Bibbelmann (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> inzwischen sind meine Easy Snaps angekommen.
> 
> ...



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/INF...lgo_pvid=1f8ef3e1-229f-4b65-ad2a-db33dccf3367

Hab die grad auf dem Radar.
Mick Brown empfiehlt die aehnlichen Snap links von Gemini fishing.


----------



## Rannebert (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Link für Freunde vom Easy Shiner:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/9cm-10pcs-lot-japan-type-soft-fishing-lure-mini-bass-fishing-lure-shad-swimbait-J1603-090/32549611755.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Sce65J
> 
> ...



Da fisch in inzwischen sehr gerne die Greedy Shads von DAM, die kommen schon recht nahe an den Easy Shiner ran, sind aber doch ein bisschen haltbarer und auch nicht wirklich teuer.
Und vor allem muss ich sie nicht erst aus China bestellen! :m


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jo... die sind natürlich auch ne Option. Sogar ich als Gummiangler komme mit den ganzen Modellen auf dem Markt schon gar nicht mehr mit....


----------



## fischbär (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der hat mir ES aber mal gar nichts zu tun. Eher mit Rassel Shad vom Schwanz und Flexibilität her


----------



## Rannebert (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Der hat mir ES aber mal gar nichts zu tun. Eher mit Rassel Shad vom Schwanz und Flexibilität her



Wie meinen?
Ich rede von sowas hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-2016-DAM-Effzett-Greedy-Shad-100mm-8pcs-per-pack-soft-baits-lures-Koder/291634475228


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hier heissen sogar so 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Mere...lgo_pvid=486b91e0-a6e6-4a4c-8d8c-6fd3bc732164


----------



## T-Heim (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Meredith fische ich sind fast genauso bewegungsfreudig wie das Orginal, halten aber auch 5 Barsche und mehr aus , während die Orginalen ja doch meist nach einen schon anfangen zu zerfleddern!


----------



## Enno2000 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sowas?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxhm7AaNfzo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgFlVsiY5Qw


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> sowas?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxhm7AaNfzo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgFlVsiY5Qw




Nee das sind wieder andere... recht bauchige Modelle alls Kopyto


----------



## ayron (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Genau....die im Video gezeigten haben nichts mit den Shniern gemein.
Bei der Chinaware ist kein Salz eingearbeitet, würde ich optisch sehr sicher sagen.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sache mit dem salz ist aber auch sowas wo man dran glauben muss das es was bringt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G531F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Definitiv muss man das. Es wirkt sich aber ganz sicher auf die Gummimischung und somit auf die Eigenschaften aus.
Ist es dann Ausschlaggebend? How knows?!

Fakt ist die Dinger (Keitech) und die Form im Allgemeinen fangen!


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich betone es nochmal... das ganze Gedöns mit super soften, gesalzenen, geflavourten Baits kommt aus dem Tournament Bereich.... 

Da wird mitten im Cover gefischt (also Offset Haken  Pflicht). Weiches Gummi hilft dabei, dass der Offset besser beim Anschlag raus kommt. Und Salz und Flavour lässt den Fisch den Köder quasi schlucken damit der Haken auch wirklich Zeit zum greifen hat. sieht man bei den Bass Videos wo nach dem Biss immer ne Sekunde gewartet wird und erst dann hart angeschlagen wird.


----------



## zocker1991 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Servus leute könnt ihr mir eine gute geflochtene zum spinnen empfehlen! Danke im voraus 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karlosso (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi
bekommt man bei Aliexpress auch Gummiköder die UV aktiv sind?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Servus leute könnt ihr mir eine gute geflochtene zum spinnen empfehlen! Danke im voraus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk



KastKing Mega 8 in 0,14mm

Muss aber sagen... hab 3 Spulen hier liegen aus 2 unterschiedlichen Bestellungen und die weichen Farblich leicht ab! Gut nach ner Zeit fischen werden die eh heller |supergri


----------



## zocker1991 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> KastKing Mega 8 in 0,14mm
> 
> Muss aber sagen... hab 3 Spulen hier liegen aus 2 unterschiedlichen Bestellungen und die weichen Farblich leicht ab! Gut nach ner Zeit fischen werden die eh heller |supergri


Hast du ein Link wer echt super wie lange hat es gedauert bis es ankommt 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Link wer echt super wie lange hat es gedauert bis es ankommt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Tadadaaaaaa...

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-2016-New-Braid-Line-300Yds-274M-0-14-0-45mm-20-80LB-8-Strands-Super/32530572016.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.IdUiIV

Gedauert hat es zw. 14 - 21 Tagen.... 

Die 0,14mm reicht für alles eig aus. Die 0,18er finde ich schon etwas heftig,,,, be Zwischengröße wäre besser....

Gibt noch die teuere Max Thinn von KastKing... hab ich aber bisher nicht bestellt... Die 14er Mega 8 hab ich bisher auf 2 BCs und einer Statio...


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

0,14 er ist etwas schwach, je nachdem  was du vorhast wuerde ich deutlich staerkere Schnur nehmen


----------



## zocker1991 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Will auf raubfisch angeln am Main 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

am Main war ich nicht fischen, aber wenn du Haken bei Hängern aufbiegen willst, Reserve willst, grosse Koeder wirfst, trotz Unterwasser Hindernissen und Stroemung auch einem mittleren Waller Paroli bieten willst darf es schon viel staerker sein.
Für Köderführung, sportliches Angeln ist dünn freilich besser, du musst einen Kompromiss für Dich finden.  Es haengt zu sehr davon ab was du wo machst, bestell mal eine 0,23mm Nennstärke mit. 5kg Nenntragkraft bei der 0,15er waer nix für mich. Ich bin Hechtangler mit Aszendent Waller, wenn du Rapfen blinkern willst oder Barsch, Zander mittlerer Groesse und mit Verlusten von Ködern und anderen Fischen gut klar kommst kannst du alles fischen


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

By the way.... die KG Angaben der Tragkraft sind am Nassknoten gemessen (so wie es eig überall üblich ist). Entspricht dann auch einer 10Lbs Geflochtenen, was z.B. ne 0,15er PowerPro ebenfalls hat (und das ist wohl eine der häufigsten Schnüre auf den Rollen der Angler)...


----------



## funnekuchen (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute ist auch meine Rute (die 2.) angekommen. Allerdings eine zweiteilige rute, welche vom Lieferanten in eine 4 teilige umfunktioniert wurde. Eigentlich werden die Ruten in sehr dicken Papprohren transportiert. Ich befürchte, dass ein sehr schwerer Gegenstand gegen die rute gekippt ist. Der Händler hat mir direkt geschrieben, dass die das vor dem Wochenende nicht schaffen und sich am Montag bei mir melden. Ich bin mal gespannt und werde euch berichten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Heim (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Will auf raubfisch angeln am Main
> 
> Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Main und Main ist auch nen Unterschied, franfurt stadtstrecke würde ich zu was stärkeren Raten (der müll/und die rinne haben es in sich) Würzburg oder gemünden reicht was dünneres! 
ich hab ne 15lbs schnur drauf (sunline) komme bei uns ganz gut klar!


----------



## Ezperte (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand vormontierte Gummifische bis 200Gramm für Norwegen empfehlen? Hat die schon mal jemand bestellt?

Und ich bräuchte auch noch mal neue Aalruten, Anforderungen sind nicht so hoch, deswegen soll es wahrscheinlich eine China Rute werden, hat jemand schon mal eine bestellt?

Und mein letztes Anliegen: http://s.aliexpress.com/emUreuAv
Kennt jemand diese Dinger? 

Das war es erst einmal.


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> By the way.... die KG Angaben der Tragkraft sind am Nassknoten gemessen (so wie es eig überall üblich ist)


Da muss sich viel geändert haben, vor einigen Jahren waren die Angaben in der Regel  die der linearen Tragkraft!
 Bei einer dünnen geflochtenen sind gute Knoten und guter Umgang mit der Schnur auch noch kritisch.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nein ich rede von den Tragkräften überall außer in D  In D werden die weiterhin linear angegeben.... ist aber sonst auf der Welt nicht üblich. 

Bei der Mega 8 fehlt mir leider ne 16er als Zwischengröße zw. der 14er und der 18er...


----------



## ronram (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



zocker1991 schrieb:


> Servus leute könnt ihr mir eine gute geflochtene zum spinnen empfehlen! Danke im voraus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


Die ganz normale vierfach geflochtene Kastking in weiß. 
Bin damit super zufrieden.


----------



## Ezperte (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich ebenfalls!


----------



## fischbär (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Tragkräfte sind Lineartragkraft plus Bullshitfaktor. Egal wo. Die wenigsten halten was sie versprechen. Die dünnen oft mehr die dicken oft weniger.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nein ich rede von den Tragkräften überall außer in D  In D werden die weiterhin linear angegeben.... ist aber sonst auf der Welt nicht üblich.
> 
> Bei der Mega 8 fehlt mir leider ne 16er als Zwischengröße zw. der 14er und der 18er...





Darf ich fragen woher du es so genau zu wissen scheinst wie die einzelnen Hersteller ihre Schnur messen?
Bist du in der Branche? 



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte mak Beruflich mit solchen Schnüren zu tun. Wenn auch nur am Rande .. ging damals aber eher um Japanische Geflechte für teuer Geld. 

Nur mal am Rande, da es hier eig um was anderes als Schnurvergleiche gehen soll:

US Angaben der PowerPro:

http://www.powerpro.com/content/pow...rprosuper8slick.color.html/Hi-Vis Yellow.html


Europa Markt Angabe Power Pro:

https://www.angel-domaene.de/power-...gelb-0-15mm-1m-von-der-grossspule--18835.html

(Hier leider nur eine Angabe vom Shop, da in D die Powerpro über Shimano läuft und die keine Specs auf der HP haben....

Vergleicht man die 0,15er Diameter hat din den USA nur 5KG und in D auf einmal 10 KG.... einmal Nassknoten und eben einmal Linear. In Asien wird Geflecht in PE Klassen angegeben und zusätzlich gibt's die Diameter und die Nassknoten Tragkraft. Abweichungen gibt's eh überall, aber so wird die 0,14er KastKing Mega 8 mit ihren 5KG Nassknoten wohl fast genau soviel halten wie die 015er PowerPro (wobei die PP eh schon immer nen Tick mehr vertragen hat).

So nun ist aber Schluss mit der Schnurdisskussion . wir haben bereits einen eigenen Thread über die China Schnüre....


----------



## Urban_Stepper (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mit ist das alles bekannt. 

Nur beantwortet meine frage nicht. 
Nassknoten,Linear?

Ist es deine persönliche Vermutung dass sie so messen oder woher weisst du wie in der Welt die Ergebnisse zu Stande kommen?


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Urban

Bekommst ne PN... wie gesagt, sonst Müllen wir den Thread hier zu sehr zu.

Achja,

heute kam mein Stahlvorfach Material an. Leider nicht Matt oder bronze wie z.B. Flexonit - aber für ein 1x7 Material sehr geschmeidig. wird aber eher zum Stinger Bau Verwendung finden....


----------



## dorschhunter9 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Haste nen link???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## putschii (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



funnekuchen schrieb:


> Der Händler hat mir direkt geschrieben, dass die das vor dem Wochenende nicht schaffen und sich am Montag bei mir melden. Ich bin mal gespannt und werde euch berichten!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lass dich nicht all zu lang hinhalten. Hat ein Händler bei mir auch versucht. Sollte er sich nicht Montag melden, schalte am besten Ali ein


----------



## Freakasod (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab letzte woche einen wobbler erhalten auf dem mehrere kleine fische gedruckt waren. Sieht eigentlich ganz in ordnung aus konnte ihn aber noch nicht am Wasser testen. Gibt es bei uns im Handel etwas in der Art?  Hab sowas bei uns noch nie gesehen. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Möglicherweise könnten die hier zu den wirklich guten Chinawobblern für wenig Geld zählen. #h


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> So nun ist aber Schluss mit der Schnurdisskussion . wir haben bereits einen eigenen Thread über die China Schnüre....



Ich bin zu doof den zu finden #d hast Du mal nen Link für mich?


----------



## Karlosso (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Kann mir jemand vormontierte Gummifische bis 200Gramm für Norwegen empfehlen? Hat die schon mal jemand bestellt?



Hi ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Gummifische für Norwegen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Wörter ich bei Aliexpress eingeben muss damit ich UV aktive Gummiköder angezeigt bekomme?


----------



## Purist (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Wörter ich bei Aliexpress eingeben muss damit ich UV aktive Gummiköder angezeigt bekomme?



Glowing lures usw..


----------



## Karlosso (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Glowing lures usw..


Das dachte ich mir auch schon, nur dann werden mir fast nur Gummiköder angezeigt die grün leuchten. Welche ich natürlich auch brauche, nur UV aktive werden mir nicht angezeigt.
https://www.doctor-catch.com/sites/...-fish-see-ultraviolet-light.jpg?itok=1LcHsJL4
http://rhein-bootsangeln.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/img_9017-1024x1024.jpg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was anderes wirste auch kaum finden, geschweige denn entsprechende Größen für Norge.
Das was du vorrangig an Gummis dort findest sind gewöhnliche Gummis für Binnengewässer-Räuber.


----------



## Ezperte (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier ein paar potenzielle Norge Köder: 

http://s.aliexpress.com/j6NFFR3q

http://s.aliexpress.com/AV3qIzqQ

http://s.aliexpress.com/emEFVBf2

http://s.aliexpress.com/7rmq6J32

http://s.aliexpress.com/7BBbIfia

http://s.aliexpress.com/IVfmqQji

http://s.aliexpress.com/6NbmIVvy

Einige zwar unmontiert...


----------



## Urban_Stepper (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Das dachte ich mir auch schon, nur dann werden mir fast nur Gummiköder angezeigt die grün leuchten. Welche ich natürlich auch brauche, nur UV aktive werden mir nicht angezeigt.
> https://www.doctor-catch.com/sites/...-fish-see-ultraviolet-light.jpg?itok=1LcHsJL4
> http://rhein-bootsangeln.de/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/img_9017-1024x1024.jpg





Sind das den nicht UV aktive?


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Sind das den nicht UV aktive?



Ne.
Uv aktive leuchten wenn mann sie mit einer schwarzlichtlampe anstrahlt.
Fische können im Gegensatz zum Mensch UV Licht wahrnehmen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wird doch da auf dem bild gemacht


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Karlosso (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Wird doch da auf dem bild gemacht



Ja die Köder auf den Bildern sind UV aktiv und solche suche ich auf Aliexpress.


----------



## Cynastorix (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Hi ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Gummifische für Norwegen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Wörter ich bei Aliexpress eingeben muss damit ich UV aktive Gummiköder angezeigt bekomme?



Moin, mit Suchbegriffen habe ich bisher nicht immer die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Meine Suchstrategie ist: 

1. Einen Artikel finden der dem ähnelt den ich suche
2. Ganz nach unten scrollen bis zu "Mehr Produkte von anderen Verkäufern"
3. Dort schauen und etwas aussuchen das dem Gesuchten noch näher kommt
4. Ab 2. Wiederholen bis ich gefunden habe was ich will


----------



## Rannebert (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ne.
> Uv aktive leuchten wenn mann sie mit einer schwarzlichtlampe anstrahlt.
> Fische können im Gegensatz zum Mensch UV Licht wahrnehmen.



Brauchen sie in dem Fall dann gar nicht mehr können. Das UV-Licht wird ja in andere Wellenlängen umgewandelt, sonst würdest Du die Köder auch nicht leuchten sehen können.

Aber das hat hier wohl nichts verloren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wesentlich ist, dass UV-Licht von der Sonne/Luft relativ tief ins Wasser eindringt und die diesbezüglich leuchtaktivierbaren Köder aufhellt. 
An Standardfarben geht das sonst mit blau am besten.


----------



## pike van dijk (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sers burschen.

hat schon jemand gute _*TWITCHBAITS *_bei ali gefunden? respektive getestet?

ich suche günstige squirrel, pointer etc.

langsam gehts echt ins geld mit den teuren markenprodukten. sind zwar verdammt gut, aber 15€ plus porto im baum oder cover zu lassen macht keinen spass.

thx


----------



## Urban_Stepper (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde ja diese hier richtig gut. 
Wurden aber schon mal gepostet. 

Lassen sich sehr gut Twichen und weit werfen. 
Magnetsystem wie bei Zipbaits Rigge etc. 
http://s.aliexpress.com/7v2YBzum


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Cynastorix (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



pike van dijk schrieb:


> sers burschen.
> 
> hat schon jemand gute _*TWITCHBAITS *_bei ali gefunden? respektive getestet?
> 
> ...


Moin,
 ich kenne den lauf der beiden Köder die du ansprichst zwar nicht genau, ich mag zum twitchen jedoch die hier.


----------



## Fr33 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So heute die Kohle für ne Ladung Crankbaits wieder zurück bekommen. Hatte die Mitte Feb bestellt.... Hab dann nochmal 14 Tage Extend ran gehängt und bisher kam immer noch nix. Verkäufer wollte nochmal verlängern - habe ich aber abgelehnt und somit gibts nun Kohle zurück. Schade....aber ist eben so.

Waren übrigens diese Cranks:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-Suspending-Deep-Diving-Crankbait-Fishing-Lures-8-2g-50mm-Lifelike-Wobblers-With-8-Owner-Hooks/32792003060.html


LINK Editiert....


----------



## STRULIK (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Urban_Stepper
gibts die günstiger?
4,64 Euro ist schon ein Wort für China.


----------



## STRULIK (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Fr33
dein Link funtz nicht!


----------



## Fr33 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



STRULIK schrieb:


> @Urban_Stepper
> gibts die günstiger?
> 4,64 Euro ist schon ein Wort für China.


 
Naja hier kannst du def. von ausgehen, dass die Quali 1A ist. Vergleichbarer Lure in D (wahrscheinlich der selbe mit ner Markenverpackung) wirst du nicht unter 10€ ... eher 12-14€ finden. Da sind die 4,60 USD noch verschmerzbar...


----------



## Fr33 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



STRULIK schrieb:


> @Fr33
> dein Link funtz nicht!


 
Link editiert


----------



## STRULIK (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat schon jeman die Rute angeschaut?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-58M-Major-Craft-Horse-brand-KGS-series-straight-shank-road-sub-rod-pole-breakwater-whole/32287955930.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.262.P24lQi


----------



## STRULIK (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

oder die?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Top-2-74m-Brave-spinning-fishing-rod-FUJI-Guides-98-Carbon-Fiber-Fishing-Rod-8-38g/32714798550.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.269.aavdEc


scheinen sehr hochwertig zu sein......


----------



## Karlosso (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Würdet ihr euch geflochtene Schnur bei Aliexpress kaufen? Wenn ja mit welchem Hersteller habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Strulik,  
Ich hab eine Brave wie die mit durchgehendem Griff und die ist der Hammer

Karlosso:  Die Kastking Mega 8


----------



## STRULIK (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Bibbelmann
Was hast du für die bezahlt?


----------



## pike van dijk (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/7v2YBzum





Cynastorix schrieb:


> die hier.




danke euch jungs, ich werde sie mal testen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (16. Mai 2017)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Naja hier kannst du def. von ausgehen, dass die Quali 1A ist. Vergleichbarer Lure in D (wahrscheinlich der selbe mit ner Markenverpackung) wirst du nicht unter 10€ ... eher 12-14€ finden. Da sind die 4,60 USD noch verschmerzbar...





Ne günstiger gibst die nicht. 
Über die App wird 3,…€ angezeigt. 
+0,99 € Versand. 
Als ich sie damals gekauft habe gab es keine Versandkosten. 

Nur wenn du sie im Fünfer Pack holst ist es noch etwas billiger. 
Und kein Versand. 

Ich finde für die Köder sind diese 3-4€ ein sehr guter Preis. Auch für China Verhältnisse. 
Die kannst du wirklich mit den Zipbaits vergleichen. 
Und die kosten viel mehr. 
Hab damit schon viele Hechte und barsche gefangen. 
Das Magnetsystem funktioniert auch richtig gut. 

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/qqqaABfQ


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



STRULIK schrieb:


> @Bibbelmann
> Was hast du für die bezahlt?



Ziemlich dasselbe. tu nicht rum wegen 5 Dollar. Da kommts bei dem Teil nicht drauf an. Die Ringe sind qualitativ übrigens spitze. Ich erwarte positive Rückmeldung wenn sie da ist!


----------



## putschii (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung bzw Links für gutes Fliegenfischenzubehör bei Aliexpress?


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand schon Ködernadeln gefunden?
Bisher finde ich nur etliche Boilie Nadeln..


----------



## postmaster (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Ködernadeln gefunden?
> Bisher finde ich nur etliche Boilie Nadeln..



Ich habe auch nur Bolie Nadeln gefunden / gesehen. Mit bisschen kreativität kommt man mit sowas vielleicht an bisschen in die Richtung. Habe einfach nach nadel / needle gesucht.

LG

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-Shipping-Assorted-Self-Threading-Thread-Sewing-Needles-Home-Household-Tools/32301816046.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Set-Stainless-Steel-Sewing-Needles-Different-Sizes-Pins-Set-Sewing-Pins-Home-DIY-Crafts/32365212451.html


----------



## Angelbazi (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal meine Erfahrungen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Zalt-UNDBERG-STALKER-JERKBAIT-MUSKY-MUSKIE-PIKE-BASS-Lure-Bait-Wobbler-Pike-3D-Eyes-Fishing-Lure/32789989370.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sj3Tfi

Läuft super, Haken sind auch top! Und für Preis gibts ein extra :m Empfehlung!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1Pcs-4-5cm-4g-Swim-Fish-Fishing-Lure-Artificial-Hard-Crank-Bait-topwater-Wobbler-Japan-Mini/32766611970.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sj3Tfi

Mein Liebling für Forelle, Haken top und eine schöne Aktion.  Ich fische die mit der Palms lurk shooter 7 - 20 g und die fliegen trotzdem ordentlich weit. Empfehlung!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1Pcs-9cm-11g-big-wobbers-Multifunction-iscas-artificiais-para-pesca-swimbait-fishing-lures-with-Luminous-wheel/32803675626.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sj3Tfi

Haken ok, die Aktion ist sehr lebendig mit häfftigen Ausschlägen, bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts drauf gefangen aber die Walze im inneren ist schon geil 
Empfehlung!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-pcs-Fishing-Lure-Deep-swim-3D-glasses-hard-bait-fish-8cm-12g-Artificial-baits-Minnow/32699001104.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.zwFnHZ

Haken schei...., und mit dem Laufverhalten komme ich nicht so richtig klar. Vermutlich "Walking the Dog"", aber da fehlts mir wohl eher an Erfahrung beim führen von Oberflächenködern. 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10Pcs-Lot-Fishing-Floats-Set-Buoy-Bobber-Fishing-Light-Stick-Floats-Fluctuate-Mix-Size-Color-float/32791858643.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.zwFnHZ

Schönes Posenset zum Köderfische angeln, kann ich nur empfehlen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-Hooked-Snap-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap-Pesca/32443851082.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.sj3Tfi

Top Quali, ich kann keinen Qualitätsunterschied zu in DE angebotenen Snaps feststellen. Auch hier, Empfehlung!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-14MM-Universal-Soft-Lure-Bait-Pin-Fishing-Pin-Spring-Stainless-Steel-Lock-Pins-Connect/32776256798.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.zwFnHZ

Top Quali, Empfehlung!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SeaKnight-NANO-300M-New-4-Strands-Braided-Fishing-Lines-Multifilament-PE-Fine-Fishing-Line-4LB-6LB/32753101715.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.YvLBue

Noch nicht gefischt aber die Schnur macht einen guten Eindruck, ich habe sie in Version 0,2 bestellt und die Durchmesser kommt hin. Empfehlung!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Diamond-Fishing-Hook-Hone-Fishhook-Sharpening-Fishing-Tackle-Accessory-Tool-fishing-Tackle-Accessories/32789368208.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ZZIzWS

Top Quali, und für den Preis habe ich mir gleich ein paar auf lager gelegt. Empfehlung!


----------



## ronram (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für deine ausführlichen Einschätzungen. 

Den Hakenschärfer werde ich mir auch bestellen.

Die Wobbler, die du verlinkt hast, sind wirklich super. Forellen und Döbel stehen drauf... und die Barsche werden auch noch in den Genuss kommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon Ködernadeln gefunden?
> Bisher finde ich nur etliche Boilie Nadeln..



Ködernadeln eher nicht, lediglich Wurmnadeln...und die muß man auch erstmal finden.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/surf...lgo_pvid=ffa2a96b-69ca-4ca6-9f18-2be6ac430209

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/free...lgo_pvid=435f4a48-4c7d-4d6d-8839-d5ec835628f5


----------



## mittellandchannel (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ködernadeln eher nicht, lediglich Wurmnadeln...und die muß man auch erstmal finden.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/surf...lgo_pvid=ffa2a96b-69ca-4ca6-9f18-2be6ac430209
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/free...lgo_pvid=435f4a48-4c7d-4d6d-8839-d5ec835628f5



Vielen Dank! Bestelle die auch erstmal!!

So, meine ersten 2 Zander gefangen, und das sogar auf nen 85 Cent China Wobbler
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-Crankbait-Bait-Japanese-Trulinoya-Crank-Fishing-Lures-53-67mm-9g-Fishing-Hook-Popular-Hard-Baits/32793035683.html


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## Urban_Stepper (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sowas vielleicht. 

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/E3iIbQRf


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Cynastorix (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat einer von euch schon die Grandma Nachbauten ausprobiert?


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Sowas vielleicht.
> 
> Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
> http://s.aliexpress.com/E3iIbQRf


nee, damit kriege ich keinen Köderfisch aufgezogen.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ach zum Köder Fisch aufziehen brauchst du die. 
Sowas kostet doch nur einige Cent beim lokalen Händler oder nicht?
Bei uns in den Läden kosten sie um die 0,50 €


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich wusste, dass jemand diese Frage hier stellt....^^

Ich suche sie doch in China, weil dort vieles NOCH günstiger ist.
Wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld dort 10 Stück bekommen, kaufe ich doch lieber dort oder?


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ne, das tue ich nicht. Da gehe ich garantiert zum freundlichen Händler und trinke beim Fachgespräch ein Käffchen und erfahre so einiges über die "zur Zeit Fänge"
China kommt für mich nur in Frage, wenn ich deutlich spare und eine Garantie nicht notwendig ist. Bzw. einkalkuliert wurde.

Ich will dir das nicht madig machen, aber du hast gefragt. Du kannst natürlich auch einzelne Euros sparen. Das obliegt dir selbst.
Wundere dich aber nicht, wenn es keine Händler mehr gibt.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wundere dich aber nicht, wenn es keine Händler mehr gibt.


ich bezweifel stark, dass der Absatz in Deutschland durch den Kauf von billig wobbler und Kleinkram je zu neige geht...


----------



## Fr33 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Solange die Jungangler mit prall gefüllten Boxen - deren Inhalt von Daiwa, Illiex, Selible, Fox und co nur so strotzt - mache ich mir da auch keine Sorgen


----------



## Urban_Stepper (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ich wusste, dass jemand diese Frage hier stellt....^^
> 
> Ich suche sie doch in China, weil dort vieles NOCH günstiger ist.
> Wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld dort 10 Stück bekommen, kaufe ich doch lieber dort oder?





Ist mir schon klar, diese Frage auch noch im diesen China Thread zu stellen. 
Noch weißt du nicht wie viel die wirklich Kosten hast  ja noch nicht gefunden. 

Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen wo er kauft ich hab dein absolut kein Problem mit. 



Aber mal was anderes. 
Hab mir gestern die Artikel angeguckt die ich vor einigen Monaten bis letztes Jahr schon mal gekauft habe. 

Manche Preise haben sich echt verdoppelt wenn nicht sogar verdreifacht für die Artikel die ich gekauft habe. 
Woran kann so eine große Abweichung liegen?
Die Chinesen lernen wohl auch dazu und versuchen es weiter nach oben zu den Japan Preisen. 
Zwar noch nicht so extrem aber schon deutlich mehr als vor einem halben Jahr. 


Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der erste 0,9€ Wobbler zieht Wasser.
Nachdem er mir gut 7 bis 8 Kg Fisch gebracht hat, mehrfach gegen Steine geflogen ist und aus Gebüsch und Pflanzen herausgerissen worden ist, bin ich mit der Leistung zufrieden.
Für nicht einmal einen Euro ist das ok.


----------



## Purist (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Urban_Stepper schrieb:


> Manche Preise haben sich echt verdoppelt wenn nicht sogar verdreifacht für die Artikel die ich gekauft habe.
> Woran kann so eine große Abweichung liegen?



Dem kann ich.. überhaupt nicht folgen. Dass die Preise um bis zu 50% schwanken liegt am Dollarkurs und den sporadischen Händler- oder Alirabatten. 
Natürlich gibt's auch auch bei Ali Händler, die groß abkassieren wollen, da lohnt es sich bei jedem Produkt erst einmal den billigsten Anbieter zu suchen, der es verkauft. Exklusive Ware ist bei Ali natürlich auch teurer als Massenware, das gilt auch für "Sonderausführungen" z.B. bei Wobblern.
Auch gibt's Händler, die bestimmte Ware verramschen. Da gibt's dann wirklich Schnäppchen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte Billig Wobbler, die direkt bei erstem Wasserkontakt undicht wurden.

Viele rosten auch sofort schon in der Nähe von Wasser.

Aber bei den Preisen kann man das verschmerzen.


----------



## Angler9999 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Beide sind fängig. Der Mio Nachbau hat eine minimalst verbogene Öse und läuft etwas quer. Macht dem Hecht aber nichts, oder deshalb zugebissen? Die Plötze muss in Schwung gebracht werden, damit die Flosse sich bewegt ... oder auch nicht.
Die Wurfeigenschaften sind gut, könnetn durchaus besser sein. Jedenfalls verhaken sie sich nur selten.












Foto´s
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4670525&postcount=391






Der Thread heisst doch....  Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?
und nicht  Wirklich gute Ködernadeln für wenig Geld ?:m


----------



## blaze (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ronram auf die Gefahr das du es schon gepostet hast.
Welche Einzelhaken benutzt du denn an dem Wobbler?


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind Gamakatsu.
Die hatte ich noch bei mir herumliegen.
Finde ich am Bach deutlich angenehmer als Drillinge, besonders bei untermaßigen Bafos...ganz davon abgesehen, dass man Fehlwürfe ins Gebüsch besser lösen kann.

Aber wie der Zufall es will suche ich gerade im Moment kleine Einzelhaken bei AliE.
Wenn ich was finde, poste ich es.


----------



## ronram (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jranseier schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher nur diese gefunden:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Hook-High-Carbon-Steel-Streams-Bait-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Hooks-Barbless-Single-Hooks-For-Fishing/32676178846.html
> 
> ranseier


Die sehen gut aus.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab diese hier sind ganz gut. 

Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/UrmmemiQ



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## Purist (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ich hatte Billig Wobbler, die direkt bei erstem Wasserkontakt undicht wurden.
> 
> Viele rosten auch sofort schon in der Nähe von Wasser.



Von Ali? Ich habe ja nun nicht wenige unterschiedlichste Modelle geordert, getestet wird jeder im Teich und später z.T. im Brackwasser. Gerostet ist davon noch gar nichts, Undichtigkeiten hatte ich bislang auch keine- aber gut, wenn mir dir kritischen Stellen nicht optimal vorkommen, gibt's etwas 2K Epoxy drauf.


----------



## mittellandchannel (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Sprengringe und die Ringe an denen die befestigt sind im Wobbler rosten.

Aber Hallo^^


----------



## magut (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute der 2 Kescher angekommen - bestellt am 3 Mai 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fly-Fishing-Net-Mesh-Wooden-Handle-Nylon-Rubber-Landing-Net-Catch-and-Release-Holder-Basket-Pesca/32791532076.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.YzOaLJ

und ein paar sinkende Wobbler sind auch mitgegangen 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-1PCS-8cm-14g-Hard-Pencil-Fishing-Lure-Lifelike-3D-Eyes-2-Hooks-Sinking-Plastic-Baits/32657913762.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.YzOaLJ

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3D-Fishing-Lure-Sinking-Pencil-8-5cm-14g-Night-Glow-In-Dark-Luminous-Bait-Hard-Lure/32645965632.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.ZBwVsy

beide schon getestet und daher nachbestellt --weil echt gut gefangen (Forellen)
LG
Mario


----------



## Purist (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Die Sprengringe und die Ringe an denen die befestigt sind im Wobbler rosten.



Ich weiß was du meinst, aber wie gesagt: Noch immer nicht bei meinen gesehen. Weder bei Wobblern (meine billigsten sind 70 Cent Teile..), noch bei richtig billigen Blinkern. Wieviele Modelle, die du hast, haben das Rostproblem denn?


----------



## OSSSSE (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kennt eigentlich einer von euch eine China Kopie vom 7cm Dexter Jerk? Mir sind die echt zu teuer die Orinigalen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sofern jemand mal O-Ringe sieht bei Ali, wäre ich über einen Link sehr dankbar.
Such mir schon tagelang da nen Wolf und finde lediglich die kleinen für Karpfen rigs.
Ich suche allerdings welche mit weitaus mehr Tragkraft, so ab 60kg aufwärts.
Quasi eine günstigere Alternative zu Gamakatsu Hyper Solid Rings


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Carp-Fishing-Round-Rig-Ring-fishing-tackle-accessories-Quick-change-O-rings/32691570829.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.2jSgin
Sowas?


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Bimmelrudi

Suchst du O-Ringe aus Gummi oder die Pizenbauer Ringe (Metall)?


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Bimmelrudi
> Suchst du O-Ringe aus Gummi



.......mit 60 kg Tragkraft ??? |bigeyes|supergri 

https://www.amazon.de/Stroft-Vorfachringe-Typ-Montagehilfe-60kg/dp/B0060K0BVW


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Überlesen ^^

Ich weiss nur, dass viele diese Pitzenbauer Ringe gesucht und bestellt hatten. Aber die waren wohl nicht ganz sooo entgratet wie die teuren hierzulande aus dem Carp Bereich...


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die oben verlinkten müssten genau das sein was er sucht. Sind aus schwarz mattiertem Edelstahl

andere Grössen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ang...id=3fa9e857-33fb-4df9-a40b-a88826a11bb2&tpp=1


----------



## Laichzeit (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/high-quality-waterproof-hats-creative-plastic-rain-hat-cap-coat-raincoat-caps-n-men-children-universal/32791195892.html

Für den modebewussten Angler. :q


----------



## postmaster (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/high-quality-waterproof-hats-creative-plastic-rain-hat-cap-coat-raincoat-caps-n-men-children-universal/32791195892.html
> 
> Für den modebewussten Angler. :q



:q:q:q hehe, wie genial... musste echt gerade laut lachen...

der gelbe sack / blaue sack ist auch nicht schlecht für über 8$ :-D

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/EVA-Transparent-Women-Rain-Coat-For-Children-Girl-Poncho-Feminino-Cloak-Capa-Chuva-Disposable-Raincoat-For/32699385665.html


----------



## grazy04 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/high-quality-waterproof-hats-creative-plastic-rain-hat-cap-coat-raincoat-caps-n-men-children-universal/32791195892.html
> 
> Für den modebewussten Angler. :q



|supergri


----------



## Enno2000 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,

ich habe nächste Woche endlich die Chance zu angeln (Spinnfischen). Vor allem will ich mein Equipment testen, z.b. die kleinen 49 Cent Barsch Wobbler, die viele hier kennen und meine Kastking Stealth Rolle richtig einstellen. 

Ich habe mir auch folgende Vorfächer aus China bestellt.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/60PCS-30cm-13kg-Fishing-Lure-Trace-Wire-Leader-Swivel-Tackle-Spinner-Shark-Spinning-AAA-Fishing-Tackle/32430530364.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.joYy6f

Denkt ihr die taugen etwas, oder soll ich mir noch etwas besseres besorgen? Vielleicht etwas zu stark... Die Dinger machen einen guten Eindruck auf mich und die Bewertungen sind auch gut. Vielleicht kann das jemand hier einschätzen. Ich habe es erst einmal nicht auf große Fische abgesehen aber vielleicht ergibt sich in der Woche auch etwas.

Danke.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Erst bestellen und dann fragen ist nat. Mist. Ich traue diesen Vorfächern nicht. Die werden zu Steif sein und die Einhänger sind Mist!


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, die Karabiner sind nicht so die Knaller, ansonsten sehe ich da weniger das Problem, wobei die je nach stärke schon ganz gut auftragen werden. Vorher ordentliche Zugproben machen wird wahrscheinlich nicht schaden und Karabiner am besten tauschen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2017)

*Wirklich gute Stahlfächerr für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-Catch-50pcs-Green-Nylon-Coated-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Line-Wire-Leaders-20cm-25cm-Trace-Fishing/32766587651.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.jEoWyt

Die hab ich bestellt, aber mal sehen!


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Von der Bauform ist das schon mal der bessere Karabiner, wobei es auch da Schrott geben mag, bisher war die Rückmeldung zu den China-Snaps aber ja positiv...
Inzwischen mag ich dieses ummantelte Zeugs wieder recht gerne, wegen der besseren Haltbarkeit, jedoch quetsche ich halt selber...
Und 25cm sind jetzt auch nicht soo lang.

Grüße JK


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> @ Bimmelrudi
> 
> Suchst du O-Ringe aus Gummi oder die Pizenbauer Ringe (Metall)?



Aus Metall und stabil. Bräuchte die für Wallermontagen, von daher der Vergleich auch mit den Ringen von Gamakatsu.
In die Richtung sollte es halt gehen wenn möglich, so von 60-100kg Tragkraft in dem Bereich rum.
Die Gamakatsu sind super, aber eben auch nicht wirklich günstig (ca. 0.80€ pro Ring)



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> .......mit 60 kg Tragkraft ??? |bigeyes|supergri
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Stroft-Vorfachringe-Typ-Montagehilfe-60kg/dp/B0060K0BVW



Danke für den Link, werde die mal probehalber bestellen und testen


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...aber eben auch nicht wirklich günstig (ca. 0.80€ pro Ring)
> ...





1-Centstück auf-bohren und entgraten?!:q


----------



## Kami One (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Paahaha... der ist echt gut. 

Vor dem Hintergrund das die kleinen Centstücke eh abgeschafft werden sollen, die wahrscheinlich beste Verwendung dafür.


----------



## poldi82 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese fertigen Stahlvorfächer sind wirklich sehr steif. Aber bei dem Preis ne prima Bastel Grundlage für Stinger / Angsthaken...

Schneller als alles selbst quetschen, und die​ Öse trägt auch nicht so dick auf wie die Quetschhülsen. Auch das es so steif ist, empfinde ich dabei dann wieder als Vorteil. Aber das ist wie alles Geschmackssache.

Zumindest kannste die Dinger so Recyceln...


----------



## Enno2000 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für eure Einschätzung


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Aus Metall und stabil. Bräuchte die für Wallermontagen, von daher der Vergleich auch mit den Ringen von Gamakatsu.
> In die Richtung sollte es halt gehen wenn möglich, so von 60-100kg Tragkraft in dem Bereich


Superstarke blanke Edelstahlringe mit Tragkraftangabe gibts auch bei aliexpress.
Zum Beispiel, Preis musst amal schauen
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/s/item/32811885279.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> 1-Centstück auf-bohren und entgraten?!:q



Zu biegefreudig....aber die Idee war nicht schlecht :q



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Superstarke blanke Edelstahlringe mit Tragkraftangabe gibts auch bei aliexpress.
> Zum Beispiel, Preis musst amal schauen
> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/s/item/32811885279.html



Super, genau nach was ich gesucht habe...die kleinsten langen mir da schon #6


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hier könnten auch geeignet sein 
Fishing solid ring 0.8*3mm*5mmquantily: 50pcs/lot Fishing accessories  the best quality 304 stainless steel
http://s.aliexpress.com/77ziMf6N 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## magut (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit sinkenden Wobblern ab 15 cm Länge? (Wer hat welche bekommen die was taugen)
LG
Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Die hier könnten auch geeignet sein
> Fishing solid ring 0.8*3mm*5mmquantily: 50pcs/lot Fishing accessories  the best quality 304 stainless steel
> http://s.aliexpress.com/77ziMf6N
> (from AliExpress Android)



Sind quasi die gleichen, nur anderer Anbieter und Verpackungsmenge.
Preis nimmt sich ja nix.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## ronram (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe wieder etwas bekommen.


----------



## kefal (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Links zu den Produkten ?


----------



## Fr33 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gut Bearking sollte bekannt sein  Einfach beim Ali eingeben und fett shoppen... wobei die Teils auch nicht mehr sooo günstig sind.


----------



## ronram (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Tasche 1 
klein, praktisch und perfekt für das Handy 

Tasche 2 
Eine 0,5l Flasche passt rein sowie eine kleine Box mit UL-Wobblern. Für eine Barschtour sehr gut.

Tasche 3
Heute bekommen...habe die also noch nicht getestet. Macht aber einen wirklich guten Eindruck. Könnte man auch für andere Aktivitäten verwenden...Zoobesuche oder so :-D


Die Links zu den Wobblern kommen morgen (nach dem Angeln )...hat vorhin irgendwie nicht funktioniert.


#h


----------



## magut (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die lnks zu den wobblern funzen nicht :q


----------



## kefal (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke  :m


----------



## Kami One (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Hab die alle aus einem Shop (Garberiel Outdoor). Für die neun Teile waren das bei mir ca. 22 €, also 2 bis 2,50 das Stück. Mittlerweile sind die deutlich teurer in dem Shop. Die Preise schwanken auf Ali teilweise enorm ....ist wie beim Aktienhandel. |supergri
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Fishing-house-DW29-Bear-King-42mm2-8-grams-Mini-Mino-road-bait-bait-bait-deep-0/2204108_32704733020.html?detailNewVersion=&categoryId=100005544&spm=2114.12010608.0.0.bHTELn
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-house-DW40-Bear-King-Mini-little-fat-32mm2-7g-rock-road-bait-bait-bait-bait/32705368912.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.8026Pe
> ...


Hier nochmal die Links und Tipps wie man die kleinen Cranks ua. findet.


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Link
Habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert.

Link
Am Bach ein Killer.

Link

Und der ist noch unterwegs.

Ich warte noch auf einen kleinen schwarzen Trulinoya/Bearking, Klettbänder für die Ruten, WLure Miniwobbler, kleine Offsethaken für UL-Chebus, kleine Einzelhaken für Wobbler, LK-ähnliche Gummifische (mit denen ich bisher gut gefangen habe) und Thermometer (analog und digital...für Wohnung/Auto/usw.).


----------



## mittellandchannel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klettbänder erwarte ich auch^^

Die Wobbler sehen ja scharf aus bei der Größe/bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,  durch euch hier inspiriert hab ich mal so ca. vor 2 - 3 Wochen so allerhand zeug in China bestellt. So um die 80 - 90 Euro an verschiedene Stellen investiert.  Ein paar Sachen habe ich sogar schon bekommen, zB. 20 Forellenposen die sind ganz okay nur bei der Schnureinführung muss ich bei manchen einen Grad entfernen. Dann hab ich jede menge Lagerwirbel und  Swirvel bekommen, das ist original Markenware ohne Aufschrift alleine da hab ich schon mein Geld raus. Dann noch paar Posenstopper und so Kleinigkeiten alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden damit bisher. Ich werde mich wieder melden wenn die Wobbler Shads Twister und Co eingetroffen sind. 

LG Michael


----------



## Slick (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram

Das sind doch die gleichen,wieso teuer einkaufen?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Buy-4-5cm-4g-Transparent-Plastic-Fishing-Lures-Minow-Crankbaits-3D-Fish-Eye-Imitation-Artificial-Lure/32505098518.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.eACHaa


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die habe ich auch. Die sind nicht gleich. Die günstigen laufen flacher.
Und die teureren sind von der Verarbeitung her noch ein klein wenig besser.


----------



## magut (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heut mal getestet und gleich 5 Hechte (das ist bei uns nicht üblich)  erwischt 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/all-...lgo_pvid=3fd7f2e1-a9a2-42b8-a46e-e800f7be9577

gerade nachgeordert |supergri
  such noch solche ab 15 cm 
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

5 Hechte 
Petri!
Da hat sich der Einkauf ja gelohnt.

Große Köder bei AliExpress zu finden ist schwierig. Bei kleinen und mittleren Ködern sind die Chinesen ja wirklich gut, aber bei großen könnten sie noch nachlegen.


----------



## OSSSSE (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Heut mal getestet und gleich 5 Hechte (das ist bei uns nicht üblich)  erwischt
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/all-...lgo_pvid=3fd7f2e1-a9a2-42b8-a46e-e800f7be9577
> 
> ...


Wie fischt man diese Dinger ohne Schaufel? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Grosse jerkbaits gibts schon ein paar.  Grosse und schwere Koeder lohnen sich wohl weniger wegen teurem Versand


----------



## magut (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

auswerfem und einkurbeln 

lauffen ähnlich wie ein Effzett Blinker --stark "wedelnd" brauchst aber eine gute Schnurverlegung auf der Rolle, da die wenig wiederstand machen.
Kannst aber auch ruckartig führen, dann brechen die schön aus
LG
Mario


----------



## OSSSSE (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> auswerfem und einkurbeln
> 
> lauffen ähnlich wie ein Effzett Blinker --stark "wedelnd" brauchst aber eine gute Schnurverlegung auf der Rolle, da die wenig wiederstand machen.
> Kannst aber auch ruckartig führen, dann brechen die schön aus
> ...


Danke für deine Antwort. Habe die Dinger nämlich auch vor kurzem bekommen. Der Test fehlt nur noch 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

waren auch meine ersten ohne Schaufel, aber bin begeistert. Super Wurfweite gehen schnell runter, nur die Heken sind nicht der Brüller --biegen schnell auf.
Hab die gleich mal getauscht aber sonst echt super um den Preis Heute um 1.- das Stück

vorab noch andere gefunden

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-5pcs-Simulation-Fishing-Lure-80mm-14g-Sinking-Artificial-Bait-Shad-Minnow-3D-Eye-Wobbler-Bass/32712181390.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.264.m3J76h

und da die ersten
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/8cm-14g-Hard-Pencil-Fishing-Lure-Lifelike-3D-Eyes-6-Hooks-Sinking-Plastic-Baits-Crankbait-5/32805194131.html?spm=2114.13010208.99999999.272.m3J76h
LG
Mario


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hier sind auch so ähnlich, oder? Hab sie noch nicht getestet, nur auf dem Wunschzettel [emoji6] 
1PCS 6.5cm 10g Pencil Fishing Lure Quick Sinking Dog Fishing Saltwater Minnow Fishing Tackles Pesca
http://s.aliexpress.com/E7nymeYR 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ist mal ne ganz andere Grösse, und wer weiss ob die auch laufen.. Probiers aus!


----------



## n3os (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir jemand ein paar kleine Einzelhaken und Drillinge bei aliexpress empfehlen?
Grüße


----------



## Fr33 (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich konnte gestern mal meine Haibo China Statio einweihen. 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/HAIBO-Brand-LAMBOR-10S-20S-Top-Quality-1000-2000-Series-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-Lure-Fishing-Reel/32660054878.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.wRGNpT

Bespuhlt mit einer 0,14er KK Mega8 in Giftgrün konnte ich einen 88er Hecht aus dem Rhein zum Landgang überreden. Bremse war super einstellbar und sauber gearbeitet. Ich vergleiche die mal mit Shimano Exage Nievau.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n3os schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein paar kleine Einzelhaken und Drillinge bei aliexpress empfehlen?
> Grüße



Bei Drillingen würde ich auf den Hersteller BKK achten, die sind vergleichbar mit anderen hier bekannten Marken.
Haken kommt ganz auf den Zweck an, soll es Plättchen oder Öse sein?
Die Hakengrößen sind bei denen z.T. auch etwas anders eingeteilt. Was hier nen 16er ist, ist da mitunter nen 1er.
Die allermeisten Händler haben aber Größenabbildungen auf dessen Seiten.


----------



## n3os (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wegen der Haken suche ich Größentechnisch was mit Öse, ich möchte gerne die Drillinge an kleinen Wobblern für evtl. Besuche am Forellenteich auf Einzelhaken tauschen |rolleyes


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hi,
hat jemand bereits erfahrungen mit den Mepps gemacht?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/24PC...lgo_pvid=599a40b2-92c4-4c9f-93b8-31a696589480

Danke
mario


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n3os schrieb:


> Wegen der Haken suche ich Größentechnisch was mit Öse, ich möchte gerne die Drillinge an kleinen Wobblern für evtl. Besuche am Forellenteich auf Einzelhaken tauschen |rolleyes


Zu mir sind aktuell Einzelhaken für kleine Wobbler unterwegs.
Der Link müsste ungefähr 3 Wochen hier im Thread zurück liegen.
Ob die allerdings gut sind, kann ich noch nicht sagen.

Mir wurde heute der 1€ Hakenschärfer geliefert. 
Gefällt mir. Macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck.


----------



## magut (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Angelhaken-Hartstahl-Str-me-K-der-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Haken-Widerhaken-Einzigen-Haken-F-r-Angeln/32676178846.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.BMjAqAch habe diese bestellt mal sehen was die taugen:q

LG
Mario


----------



## Kami One (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte mal 2 Mepps bestellt und finde die super. Beim Vergleich mit dem Original kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen, wenn überhaupt. Musste bei einem nur die Achse nachbiegen, da die nicht ganz optimal verpackt waren.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Hatte mal 2 Mepps bestellt und finde die super. Beim Vergleich mit dem Original kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen, wenn überhaupt. Musste bei einem nur die Achse nachbiegen, da die nicht ganz optimal verpackt waren.



Danke!


----------



## Purist (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Mir wurde heute der 1€ Hakenschärfer geliefert.
> Gefällt mir. Macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck.



So einer? Taugt der wirklich was?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/EDC-super-hard-diamond-grindstone-portable-fish-fishing-hook-file-outdoor-knife-sharpener/32734169730.html


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der hier.


----------



## kefal (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte mal einen Meps bestellt von dem ich zufällig auch einen Original besaß, die China Ware ist mit glänzendem Lack lackiert bzw.mit Klarlack überogen,das Original ist matt.
Die Chinaware ist aus dünnerem Draht hergestellt. Beim Laufverhalten konnte ich kein Unterschied feststellen.

Gruß
Kefal


----------



## Purist (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Der hier.



Die liegen preislich inzwischen höher, oder ich bin zu doof die wirklich billigen zu finden


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich schaue mal nach dem Link.


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angelbazi schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Erfahrungen.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Habe es gefunden.


----------



## Purist (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



kefal schrieb:


> Die Chinaware ist aus dünnerem Draht hergestellt. Beim Laufverhalten konnte ich kein Unterschied feststellen.


 
Die Drahtdicke entscheidet darüber, ob du im Drill einen Kapitalen verlierst, weil die Spinnerachse verbiegt. Hinzu dürften noch die Haken kommen, die Originalen haben VMC dran. 
Die Chinadinger sind viel zu teuer für Fakeware- das sage ich als Spinnerselbstbauer. Einen guten Spinner kann man für unter einen Euro bauen, mit VMC Drillingen und dickem Draht. Da steht dann zwar nichts Mepps drauf, aber darauf kommt es eh nicht an.


----------



## Purist (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Habe es gefunden.



Abwarten- die werden auch mal wieder billiger


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Abwarten- die werden auch mal wieder billiger


Bei weniger als 1,30€ macht giropay aber nicht mehr mit. [emoji14]


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Hatte mal 2 Mepps bestellt und finde die super. Beim Vergleich mit dem Original kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen, wenn überhaupt. Musste bei einem nur die Achse nachbiegen, da die nicht ganz optimal verpackt waren.



Dann schau nochmal genau hin.
Hier hatte ich Original mit China-Fake direkt mit Bildern verglichen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4606894&postcount=1003

Ein halbstarker 50er Hecht der mal etwas gieriger draufhaut, und der Spinner ist reif für die Tonne...Achse krum, Löffel verbogen.
Hatte ich beides bereits.


----------



## Purist (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Bei weniger als 1,30€ macht giropay aber nicht mehr mit. [emoji14]



Dann lege ich eben noch 2m Schrumpfschlauch, einen 45Cent Blinker oder gleich einen guten Wobbler mit in den Warenkorb


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Dann lege ich eben noch 2m Schrumpfschlauch, einen 45Cent Blinker oder gleich einen guten Wobbler mit in den Warenkorb


Immer noch günstiger als eine Schachtel Zigaretten.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

jemand vielleicht noch eine günstige bezugsquelle von den mepps?


----------



## Kami One (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann schau nochmal genau hin.
> Hier hatte ich Original mit China-Fake direkt mit Bildern verglichen.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4606894&postcount=1003
> 
> ...


Das kann ich gerne machen.

Ich denke aber auch hier gilt, wie bei den Wobblern, dass man nicht die günstigsten nimmt. Da wird es auch Unterschiede in der Qualität geben.


----------



## kefal (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Drahtdicke entscheidet darüber, ob du im Drill einen Kapitalen verlierst, weil die Spinnerachse verbiegt. Hinzu dürften noch die Haken kommen, die Originalen haben VMC dran.
> Die Chinadinger sind viel zu teuer für Fakeware- das sage ich als Spinnerselbstbauer. Einen guten Spinner kann man für unter einen Euro bauen, mit VMC Drillingen und dickem Draht. Da steht dann zwar nichts Mepps drauf, aber darauf kommt es eh nicht an.


Interessant,gibt es hier einen eigenen Trööt hierfür, ich baue auch gerne eigenes Material, bisher jedoch kein Angelzubehör.


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bin irgendwie doch gegen so einen 1:1 nachbau, evtl sogar mit falschem Namen drauf. Auf ein paar Bilder die ich gesehen habe ist die Qualität auch deutlich schlechter: Haken minderwertig, Achse dünn und empfindlich.
Zugegeben, hab mir den Blue fox  vibrax spinner Klon bestellt

ahem....( https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-VIB-Fishing-Lure-Artificial-Bait-Sequins-Fishing-Tackle-Hook-4-5g-6g-8-5g-11g/32791963889.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.AoVEd2 )

Zu den Preisen bei Aliexpress sollte man aber immer schauen, es ist Massenware- und gar nicht selten bekommt man den gleichen Artikel doch noch zum halben Preis oder etwas billiger als man zuerst meint...

Irgendwo hau ich schon wieder ein bissel Geld raus, komm grad aus der Wirtschaft...
Gute nAcht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Das kann ich gerne machen.
> 
> Ich denke aber auch hier gilt, wie bei den Wobblern, dass man nicht die günstigsten nimmt. Da wird es auch Unterschiede in der Qualität geben.



Nicht wirklich. Die Spinner aus China haben alle durch die Bank weg zu dünne Achsen.
Reicht vielleicht zum Socken stopfen, aber mehr nicht.
Wenn nen 80er Hecht mir nen originalen 5er Mepps quasi verknotet hat, kannste dir ja ausmalen, was dann mit den Chinateilen passiert...vorrausgesetzt sie halten überhaupt den Drill aus.
Die Drillinge kannste genauso vergessen, sind ruckzuck stumpf und biegen sich schnell auf.
Das einzigste was daran taugt ist das Spinnerblatt und der Gewichtskörper.
Selbst der Haltebügel für das Spinnerblatt ist deutlich dünner wie beim Original, kannste zerknüllen wie Lametta.:q


----------



## Bibbelmann (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mag schon super Teile geben, diese "China Mepps" gehören wohl nicht dazu ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der gefakte Name zieht halt bei dem Preis.
Würde das nicht draufstehen, sähe es wohl aus.
Wobei, es gibt auch bereits einige Anbieter, die nicht mehr Mepps draufdrucken, optisch sinds aber noch die gleichen wie vorher.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gehört eig nicht in den Ali Thread... aber z,b. hat Decathlon Weidenblattspinner die dem Mepps Aliga Long recht ähnlich sind. 2er Pack für rund 3-4€. Haben VMC Drillinge dran und laufen sauber.... ggf nur als Tipp wer den Markt in der Nähe hat.

Achja.... hatte mit mal so nen 10er Pack an Hakenhaltern bestellt (einige kennen die von Fuji). Sind m,M. die selben nur um einiges billiger..... 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-Hook-Secure-Keepers-Holders-Lures-Jig-Fuji-Hooks-Safe-Keeping-For-FOR-Fishing-Rods-Black/32777334310.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.KH1hEv

Glaube Fuji will für 1 Stk um die 3€ + Versand ...


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Der hier.



So einen hab ich hier auch liegen... ist ganz okey... aber eig nicht für feinere Haken geeignet. So nen dicken VMC Jig oder nen Drilling bekommt man damit wieder hin.... aber ich finde die Körnung zu grob. Ne normale Diamant Feile für Nägel ist m.M. besser...


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal ein toller Gummi für Zander, Hecht und auch Barsche... (so ein bisi universal). 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-arrive-7-9-5-12cm-soft-fishing-lure-isca-artificial-para-pesca-grub-single-T/32625556743.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.pcg7Hs

Gehört leider nicht zu den günstigen... kommt aber seinen Kollegen hier in D. die dann schnell mal 7-8€ kosten sehr nah. Hab damit die Tage am Rhein nen 88er Hecht erwischt. Am leichten Gerät schon nicht schlecht.

Die Köder sind gerade in der 9,5cm Version echt klasse. Die 12cm Version gibt es auch hier zu Lande (bsp. Balzer Shirazu usw). Gummis sind Offset geeignet und eiern nicht am C-Rig usw. Viel Glitter enthalten... kann man empfehlen.


----------



## ronram (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für Rhein-Jigs habe ich mit den Hakenschärfer ja auch geholt. 

Der Gummi erinnert mich auch ganz stark an das Modell von Balzer... 
Habe damit noch nie was gefangen. 
Dafür aber mit denen, die den Behr Trendex Slit Baits ähnlich sind. Barsche, Zander und ein Wels haben sich schon daran vergriffen.


----------



## n3os (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Zu mir sind aktuell Einzelhaken für kleine Wobbler unterwegs.
> Der Link müsste ungefähr 3 Wochen hier im Thread zurück liegen.
> Ob die allerdings gut sind, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Kann es sein, dass das allerdings nur "jig-Haken" waren? 

ich hatte diese hier noch eine Seite vorher gefunden:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100p...5a4011365087f67f7-1496819519864-08512-6AYVBeQ

Jemand ggf. Erfahrung mit den Haken gemacht?


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Du suchst doch die Haken mit größerem und gerade stehendem Öhr oder? Zum Austausch für Wobbler usw. werden die wohl gerne genommen:

Beispiel Link: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100-...lgo_pvid=26d52018-10e9-4f11-834d-9a476b90588e


----------



## n3os (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind die ohne Widerhaken nicht ******* und ich verliere jeden zweiten Fisch wieder?


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eigentlich nur wenn du während des Drills die Schnur lose machst um eine zu rauchen. Bei gespannter Schur, was ja beim Drill so ist, passiert das nur selten.

Es gibt die aber auch mit Widerhaken.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n3os schrieb:


> Sind die ohne Widerhaken nicht ******* und ich verliere jeden zweiten Fisch wieder?


 
Das war auch nur ein Beispiel...   Die passenden Haken kannst du selber suchen. Auswahl beim Chinesen wie immer massig :m


----------



## Michael_05er (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerade bei Miniwobblern am Forellenbach verzichten viele auf Widerhaken, um untermaßige Fische zu schonen. Fischverluste werden in Kauf genommen, halten sich aber oft in Grenzen.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe heute diesen beiden Kollegen bekommen:

Allblue neue minnow 70mm 6,5g 0,5-1 mt dive künstliche köder kunststoff hard 3d augen angelköder wobbler fischerei köder angelgerät
http://s.aliexpress.com/7zUrqUVv 
(from AliExpress Android)

Allblue gute qualität angelköder auszusetzen minnow 6,4g/65mm flach tauchen lebensechte wobbler mit 8 # owner haken isca künstliche
http://s.aliexpress.com/MN7rY3MJ 
(from AliExpress Android)

Die Verarbeitung ist wie erwartet sehr Gut, die Haken sind sehr scharf und sehen auch ganz stabil aus. Testen werde ich diese aber erst am Wochenende.
Preis/Leistung finde ich top. 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n3os schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das allerdings nur "jig-Haken" waren?
> 
> ich hatte diese hier noch eine Seite vorher gefunden:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100p...5a4011365087f67f7-1496819519864-08512-6AYVBeQ
> ...



Nein, die von Fr33 verlinkten sind es, bzw. sind denen, die ich mir bestellt habe, ähnlich.



n3os schrieb:


> Sind die ohne Widerhaken nicht ******* und ich verliere jeden zweiten Fisch wieder?



Nein, definitiv nicht. Ich angel am Bach nur mit widerhakenlosen Einzelhaken und kann mich absolut nicht beklagen. Du verlierst nicht mehr Fische. 
Der größere Hakenbogen führt im Vergleich zu dem kleinen eines Drillings i.d.R. zu einem besseren Sitz im Fischmaul.
Hänger im Gebüsch lassen sich leichter lösen und das Zurücksetzen von Fischen geht schneller und reibungsloser ohne Widerhaken, insbesondere bei untermaßigen Bafos. Die kann man dadurch schnell im Wasser abhaken oder sie schütteln sich den Haken von alleine los, wenn du die Schnur etwas locker lässt und der Haken günstig sitzt.
Spätestens, wenn sich eine kleine Forelle mit einem Drilling das Maul zutackert, wünscht man sich die Einzelhaken herbei. #h


----------



## Purist (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Hänger im Gebüsch lassen sich leichter lösen und das Zurücksetzen von Fischen geht schneller und reibungsloser ohne Widerhaken, insbesondere bei untermaßigen Bafos.



Biegen die Dinger auch auf oder sind so gehärtet, dass sie ausschließlich brechen?


----------



## ronram (7. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Biegen die Dinger auch auf oder sind so gehärtet, dass sie ausschließlich brechen?


Ich kenne die China-Haken noch nicht. 
Verwende bisher Einzelhaken von Gamakatsu.
Da biegt und bricht nichts. Eher reißt die 20er Mono.


----------



## Purist (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Da biegt und bricht nichts. Eher reißt die 20er Mono.



Das ist der Grund warum ich noch immer keine Einzelhaken verwende, die gibt's irgendwie nicht in rostender Standardhärtung, die ich für den Köderretter brauche. Das Argument "damit hat man seltener Hänger" zieht da nicht, obwohl es interessant wäre, bei Einzelhaken einfach einen Krautschutz aus Draht selbst drum zu wickeln. |rolleyes

Heute gab's 7,5g Blinker in der Post, bei denen hat man wie so oft die Wahl: Retail kosten sie 1,00-1,80€, in der Plastiktüte nur 76 Cent. Drillinge können bei beiden Varianten miserabel sein, da scheint's ne große Fabrik zu geben, die Probleme mit chemischer Hakenschärfung hat.


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich habe mir nun auch über die Zeit einiges an China-Tackle bestellt und werde im August meinen Angelurlaub antreten und das ganze Zeug mal auf Herz und Nieren testen. Ich kann ja mal danach meine Erfahrungen mit euch teilen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab mir mal die hier bestellt.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10-Bundles-Silicone-Legs-Barred-Color-Lures-Accessories-Flake-Fly-Tying-Material-Squid-Skirts-Lure-Thread/32785862707.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Lw7zma

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-Fishing-Lure-DW39-35mm3-8g-Mini-Crank-Bait-Hard-Lure-Artificial-Bait-Diving-depth-1/32621173000.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Lw7zma

Die Skirts sind für die Quantum Hairy Mary(selber gießen)#6#6


----------



## postmaster (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mal diese hier in den Warenkorb gelegt $1.82 für 15 Schwimmer versch. größen. 







https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/15Pcs-1-Set-Vertical-Buoy-Sea-Fishing-Floats-Assorted-Size-For-Most-Type-Of-Angling-With/1189855_32716984515.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn die da sind, wirste die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unausgepackt lassen und in die dunkelste Ecke verlegen. :q


----------



## nostradamus (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

du sagst es!


----------



## magut (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hab UV Kleber bekommen (zum Streamerbinden) leider keine Knopfzellen in den Lampen aber der Kleber zieht auch mit meiner alten schnell an

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/7Pc...41f0e28-e5de-458c-b3fd-8df4195607bf&amp;tpp=1





LG
Mario


----------



## Vermar (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wer günstig kauft, der kauft zweimal


----------



## fischbär (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Falscher Thread für solche Sprüche.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vermar schrieb:


> Wer günstig kauft, der kauft zweimal



Hi,
dank der internationalisierung falsch! |krach: 
Zwischenhändler wollen auch was verdiennen...


----------



## Purist (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Zwischenhändler wollen auch was verdiennen...



Durch die Umsatzsteuer könnten sie bei dem Kleinkram noch nicht einmal mit Ali und Co konkurrieren, wenn sie nichts verdienen wollten


----------



## Cynastorix (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vermar schrieb:


> Wer günstig kauft, der kauft zweimal*soviel*


FTFY
Hab das mal richtig gestellt.

(Damit das hier nicht nur Spam ist)

Da die Resonanz bei euren Erfahrungen  nicht so groß war habe ich mal die Grandma-klonen bestellt.
http://s.aliexpress.com/JJRfQJFJ 
Ich werde berichten.


----------



## mittellandchannel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cynastorix schrieb:


> Da die Resonanz bei euren Erfahrungen  nicht so groß war habe ich mal die Grandma-klonen bestellt.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/JJRfQJFJ
> Ich werde berichten.



Wie führt man die? Einfach nur einkurbeln?


----------



## Cynastorix (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Wie führt man die? Einfach nur einkurbeln?



Da ich sie noch nicht habe kann ich nix dazu sagen. 

Bei der original Grandma geht es von schleppen über einkurbeln bis twitchen. Die wurfeigenschaften sollen aber bei den großen Größen bescheiden sein. Sobald ich sie ausprobiert habe berichte ich hier.


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kauf dir noch den Zweiteiligen. Verwickelt sich zwar gern beim Werfen ist aber ein guuter Köder


----------



## Waller Michel (10. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na wenn sie sich verwickeln, dann kann man oft mit ner Spinnstange Abhilfe schaffen, die sind ja speziell für das jerken entwickelt worden. Aber dann immer gucken wie der Wobbler im Wasser läuft, das kann danach durchaus verändert sein. 

LG


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi! 
Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für Spinnerbaits und Spinner generell vom Ali? Ich weiß dass hier in Vergangenheit mal welche geposted wurden, Aber möchte jetzt nicht jede Seite und jeden Link durchklicken . Danke schonmal!


----------



## don_fcc (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

 http://s.aliexpress.com/Uri6vmeY 
Könnten diese hier gewesen sein. Ich warte allerdings noch auf Lieferung.


----------



## mactock (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Retail-Bearking-2016-hot-model-fishing-lures-hard-bait-7color-for-choose-100mm-14-5g-minnow/32630521597.html?spm=2114.13010308.0.0.XpucKG

Nach langem warten kam auch bei mir mein erstes Paket an. Voller Freude über die neuen Wobbler ging es auch direkt an den Rhein.
 Zander war das Ziel und mit dem schwarzen Wobbler war ich mir sicher, dass etwas gehen sollte. 
Die Wobbler laufen super. Könnten jedoch ein bisschen schneller aufsteigen. Somit ist die Hängergefahr gröẞer. 
Dafür erreiche ich mit meiner 2Meter Rute eine unglaubliche Wurfweite. 
Blöd war nur, dass kein Zander sich über den Wobbler hermachte, sondern ein Wels. Nach 20 Sekunden war der Spaß vorbei. Keine Chance. 
Fazit: 
Pro:Guter Wobbler, definitv sein Geld wert
Kontra: Vier Wochen warten-->mega happy bei Ankunft-->Drill des größten Fisch meines Lebens-->Fisch mit Wobbler weg(doppeltfrustig)-->Neue bestellt-->vier Wochen warten

Gruß

p.s.vielen Dank für die vielen Berichte über die Wobbler.

Hat mir viel weitergeholfen.


----------



## ronram (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Einzelhaken sind da:


----------



## Fr33 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Dinger sehen auf den ersten Blick scharf aus.... Bericht mal ob Sie es wirklich sind.

Ich warte noch  auf paar Kleinigkeiten. Hab nochmal was fürs Steinpackung Wobbeln geholt.


----------



## Rannebert (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da wecken die Ösen ein wenig mein Misstrauen. Ohne ein paar Zugtests würde ich die glaub ich nicht guten Gewissen nutzen wollen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Soll er mal schreiben wie die Haertung ist  8)


----------



## ronram (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

UL auf Barsch werden sie schon aushalten.
Aber ich kann ja morgen mal einen zerstören und berichten, ob ich mich anstrengen musste.


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Finde einige der Haken auf den ersten Eindruck wirklich gut.  Nur fuer den Ernstfall soll es nicht so wie als Jungangler sein wo die grossen Fische floeten gingen.
Muss auch noch ein paaar Tests machen...


----------



## Rannebert (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> UL auf Barsch werden sie schon aushalten.
> Aber ich kann ja morgen mal einen zerstören und berichten, ob ich mich anstrengen musste.



Ich hab tatsächlich nicht auf die Grösse der Haken geachtet. Einfach den Bildrand ignoriert! |uhoh:
Dann mag das sicherlich gut gehen, zumindest solange da nicht regelmässig auch dickere Fische als Barsche einsteigen.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass so viel schneller nachgeben wie die Gamakatus. Die haben auch ein riesen Öhr.... vom optischen her sehen die China Einzelhaken jetzt nicht gerade filigran und anfällig aus...


----------



## Fr33 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn jmd nen Link zu guten Drillingen hat, gerne her damit. Hab hier zwar welche vom Ali... gehen in Richtung Black/Nickel von VMC... ist aber viel Ausschuss dabei,


----------



## Rannebert (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das ist vermutlich auch nur Optik in meinem Kopf, die mir das Vertrauen entzieht.
Bei den Gamakatsus ist das Öhr ja komplett rund und geschlossen gebogen, das wirkt auf mich einfach stabiler.


----------



## ayron (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich auch nur Optik in meinem Kopf, die mir das Vertrauen entzieht.
> Bei den Gamakatsus ist das Öhr ja komplett rund und geschlossen gebogen, das wirkt auf mich einfach stabiler.



Ist definitiv Kopfsache, auch bei größeren Fischen sollte das an der UL eigentlich kein Problem werden. Mit viel Druck arbeitet man da ja nicht gerade.
Probleme entstehen ja meist erst, weil man auch gerne mal an der Zanderrute mit der Ködergröße nach unten geht ohne die Bremseinstellung entsprechend zu ändern.
Mit gut eingestellem UL, bekommt man auch 70+ Hechte in einj paar Minuten ausgedrillt.


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Wenn jmd nen Link zu guten Drillingen hat, gerne her damit. Hab hier zwar welche vom Ali... gehen in Richtung Black/Nickel von VMC... ist aber viel Ausschuss dabei,


Ich will bei Gelegenheit mal diese hier probieren :
20pc/Box Super Sharp BKK Anchor Hook Treble Fishing Hooks 2/4/6/8/10# High Carbon Steel Treble Hooks Fishing Tackle 6063-3X-CP
http://s.aliexpress.com/3IzYBnyE 
(from AliExpress Android)

BKK ist ja als Marke nicht unbekannt, daher hoffe ich, dass die was taugen.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Hi!
> Hat jemand von euch eine Empfehlung für Spinnerbaits generell vom Ali? !



Ich kann dir da die Trulinoya P24 und P25 empfehlen.


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kaprifischer1973 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir da die Trulinoya P24 und P25 empfehlen.



Danke. Über die bin ich auch schon gestoßen, habe mir aber dann aber erstmal die hier bestellt:

Link

Ich hoffe, dass die noch vor meinem Urlaub ankommen


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke wegen den Drillingen... BKK das waren die.... denke die werde ich mal testen. Allerdings die normale Ausführung in Black/Nickel...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke wegen den Drillingen... BKK das waren die.... denke die werde ich mal testen. Allerdings die normale Ausführung in Black/Nickel...



Schau auch ganz genau, ob es wirklich BKK sind.
Gepriesen wird da viel, was aber nicht immer drin ist.

Hier mal die offizielle BKK-Seite mit den Drillingen fürs Süßwasser, die sie vertreiben.

http://www.bkkhooks.com/en/product_odm.aspx?cate_id=528&cate_pid=449
http://www.bkkhooks.com/en/product_ret.aspx?cate_id=544&cate_pid=539


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Danke wegen den Drillingen... BKK das waren die.... denke die werde ich mal testen. Allerdings die normale Ausführung in Black/Nickel...


Stimmt, meine verlinkten sehen nach "stärkeren" aus, die normalen dürften solche sein :
Super Sharp Brand BKK Anchor Hook,20 pcs/lot Size #6 #8 Fishing Treble Hooks, Triple Hook For Lure Fishing Free Shipping
http://s.aliexpress.com/AvYf67JJ 
(from AliExpress Android)
Wenn du einen anderen link findest oder hast, poste ihn gerne auch. Irgendwann brauche ich die auch [emoji6]


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habt ihr die Drillinge auch tatsächlich schon bestellt und getestet?! Ich muss nämlich sagen, dass ich eher schlechte Erfahrungen mit Drillingen gemacht habe. Ich habe Drillinge von mehreren Händlern bezogen und entweder waren sie schon recht "unförmig" bei der Ankunft oder haben auch den Fingernagel-Test gar nicht oder nur mäßig bestanden. Andere wiederum waren stabil dafür sehr dickdrähtig. Also irgendwie hat sich für mich das Thema Drillinge von Ali erledigt....


----------



## Michael_05er (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Schau auch ganz genau, ob es wirklich BKK sind.
> Gepriesen wird da viel, was aber nicht immer drin ist.
> 
> Hier mal die offizielle BKK-Seite mit den Drillingen fürs Süßwasser, die sie vertreiben.
> ...


Danke für den link! Zumindest die ersten von mir verlinkten Drillinge tragen eine existierende BKK-Bezeichnung. Klingt so, als könnten die "echt" sein. 

Ich hab da noch nix an Drillingen getestet, hab bisher nur mal Einzelhaken bestellt, die machen einen guten Eindruck. 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schuahcremesepp (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Fr33: meinst du die hier?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Supe...id=19250350-909c-462d-be7f-ab753dc61786&tpp=1

Wäre nett wenn du berichten könntest wenn sie da sind.
Ich such auch noch Drillinge in Größe 6 zum Stinger-Bau, die nicht zu dickdrähtig sind.

LG


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Muss mal schauen ob es einen BKK Shop bei Ali gibt... quasi ähnlich wie KastKing, Aliblue, Bearking usw...

@ Schuah

Jop.. die meinte ich.....aber selbst Größe 6 ist mir zum Stingerbau zu klein. Nehm da meist 4er


----------



## ronram (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mit einer Zange mal ordentlich zugepackt...
Die Zange war stärker.
Aber ich glaube, dass es da bei Fischen (auch bei großen Barschen) keine Probleme geben wird.

Ich konnte den Haken ein Stück weit aufbiegen, dann ist er gebrochen.


----------



## Rannebert (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gut zu wissen, danke. :m
Ich brauch nämlich auch noch diverse Einzelhaken zum umrüsten!


----------



## SaiLee (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kommt natürlich auch ganz wesentlich drauf an wo du mit der Zange angesetzt hast. 
Ich schätze mal ganz am Ende der Öse. 
Beim fischen sollte die Hauptkraft eher an der Ösenmitte angreifen. Da haste dann nen ganz anderen Hebel und der Haken sollte noch deutlich mehr Kraft abkönnen. 

PS: bitte nicht negativ auffassen, ist als unterstützende Info gemeint. Danke fürs bestellen und testen!


----------



## ronram (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich wollte den Haken doch "zerstören" #h#h#h#h



ronram schrieb:


> UL auf Barsch werden sie schon aushalten.
> Aber ich kann ja morgen mal einen *zerstören *und berichten, ob ich mich anstrengen musste.


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie schauts mit dem Hakenbogen aus?  *teufelchen*

Das sollte die eigentliche Schwachstelle sein


----------



## ronram (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Wie schauts mit dem Hakenbogen aus?  *teufelchen*
> 
> Das sollte die eigentliche Schwachstelle sein


Biegt erst auf und bricht dann.


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gut.
Meinst du dass es leicht war den aufzubiegen?


----------



## ronram (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja, ich gehe ins Fitnessstudio...

Ne, Spaß beiseite. 

Für einen Menschen mit einer Zange ist es relativ einfach.
Aber an der UL-Rute... und ich bin mir sicher, dass Gleiches auch für eine L-Rute gilt...werden die Haken nicht die schwächste Stelle sein.

Ich mache sie an Wobbler, mit denen es auf Barsche und Forellen geht. Und ich traue den Haken definitiv zu meine PBs toppen zu können (Barsch 48cm, BaFo 55cm).

Eher bricht der Wobbler oder die Schnur reißt.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hätte den Test mal anders gemacht... Haken eingehängt und an der Öse einen Sprengring ran. Dann mit ner Waage die mehr als 20KG packt gezogen... denke der Haken hätte gehalten...


----------



## ronram (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Keine Waage da...

Leute.. das sind kleine Einzelhaken für Köder, die keine Welse bringen sollen.
Wie viel Druck macht denn so ein Barsch...oder eine Forelle?
[emoji14]

Übertreibt mal nicht. 

Die Teile halten..


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Keine Sorge... ich hab das keine Bedenken... Bevor so ein Haken wie abgebildet sich auflöst gibt zu 99% was anderes zuerst auf. Schur, Knoten usw...


----------



## ronram (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

*grins* Weiß ich doch. 

Für größere Zielfische kann ich die China-Karpfenhaken empfehlen. Im 500er Paket.

Hat gestern wieder einen Dropshot-Zander am Rhein gebracht.


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bin gewohnt dass kleine Haken beim Feedern aufbiegen wenn ein Karpfen kommt. Ok. Das waren extraduenne nadelscharfe Haken. Aber auch etliche Markenartikel-Boiliehaken von Eagle Claw...waren weich.


Klingt nach einer echten Empfehlung...


----------



## SaiLee (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Für größere Zielfische kann ich die China-Karpfenhaken empfehlen. Im 500er Paket.
> 
> Hat gestern wieder einen Dropshot-Zander am Rhein gebracht.



Hast du da mal nen Link? Oder meinst du dieses Set:
http://s.aliexpress.com/Fn2qyy6r

Ich hatte mir mal diese Wide-Gap Haken in verschiedenen Größen  bestellt. 
Die sind aber seeeehr dickdratig.
http://s.aliexpress.com/ER36NjUF


----------



## ronram (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Habe die hier bestellt.
> 
> |wavey:





ronram schrieb:


> Heute wurden mir die 500 Haken geliefert.
> Tatsächlich waren es 505. Ja, ich habe nachgezählt.
> 
> Ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht.
> ...


Ist ja schon was her...aber ich habe es gefunden .


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Muss mal schauen ob es einen BKK Shop bei Ali gibt... quasi ähnlich wie KastKing, Aliblue, Bearking usw...



BKK's werden zb auch von Proberos vertrieben.
Ob die die schwarzen haben, mußt halt mal schauen.

Achte halt auf die Typenbezeichnung. Fehlt die bei nem Angebot, wäre ich skeptisch.
Man sollte dabei nicht ganz ausblenden, daß BKK's keine Billighaken sind.
Selbst bei Alibaba kosten die nicht unter 15-50 US Cent bei ner Mindestabnahme von 5000.

Als Alternative wäre evtl. auch nen shop in Holland interessant
http://www.vishakenshop.nl/treble-hooks.html


----------



## Faulenzer21 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> Habe heute diesen beiden Kollegen bekommen:
> 
> Allblue neue minnow 70mm 6,5g 0,5-1 mt dive künstliche köder kunststoff hard 3d augen angelköder wobbler fischerei köder angelgerät
> http://s.aliexpress.com/7zUrqUVv
> ...



Konnte die beiden am Feiertag nun ausgiebig testen.
Fazit, der erste Link sieht zwar gut aus aber der Lauf ist m.M. nach eine Katastrophe. Vom langsamen Einleiern bis zu harten Twitches, ich habe keinen vernünftigen Lauf hinbekommen. 
Habe jetzt die Haken abmontiert und als verwende ihn als Schlüsselanhänger [emoji1] 

Beim zweiten Link sieht es schon wesentlich besser aus. 
Schön Aktion beim einfachen Einleiern und tolle Bewegungen beim Twitchen. Nur sinkt er für meinem Geschmack etwas zu schnell. Werde ihn mal mit einzelhaken und feinem Fluoro fischen müssen.
Konnte mit den ersten Würfen auch gleich ein 3 Barsche verhaften. 
Für den Preis aufjedenfall empfehlenswert. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> Fazit, der erste Link sieht zwar gut aus aber der Lauf ist m.M. nach eine Katastrophe. Vom langsamen Einleiern bis zu harten Twitches, ich habe keinen vernünftigen Lauf hinbekommen.



Ich habe zwei Unterschiedliche die dem sehr ähnlich (gleiche Länge, gleiches Gewicht aber unterschiedliche Spritzgußform) sind. Der billigere (70Cent) läuft auch eher schlecht, der für ~89 Cent (Ilure) läuft hingegen recht gut. Klar, wenn man keine feinen Snaps anbringt, ist die Wirkung der Tauchschaufel bei beiden im Eimer.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Klar, wenn man keine feinen Snaps anbringt, ist die Wirkung der Tauchschaufel bei beiden im Eimer.



Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass ih mit Stahl und mittleren Snap fischte da an dem Gewässer immer mit großen Hechten zu rechnen ist. 
Mag vielleicht sein dass er per Rapala-Knot an dünnem Fluoro besser läuft aber ich glaube nicht dass es den großen Unterschied macht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## postmaster (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die habe ich am Samstag bekommen. Sehen gut aus. Hat auch einen positiven Nebeneffekt, falls man alles benötigt (eigentliche Hauptverwendungszweck): ordentlich verkabeln. 

Ich hatte die 100 Stück Version bestellt, die es wohl aber nicht mehr gibt.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-lot-12-200mm-Hook-and-Loop-Velcro-cable-ties-computer-line-cable-tie-belt-Nylon/32817059538.html


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe ich auch bestellt. Sind leider noch nicht da. (Dafür kamen die 1,30€ Thermometer in weniger als 2 Wochen an ).


----------



## magut (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Thermometer ????:k;+;+|kopfkrat:m   LINK??????????

und ich warte schon wieder 5 Wochen auf 8 Lieferungen :-(#q


----------



## ronram (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

PN...will den Thread ja nicht ins OT schubsen. [emoji14]


----------



## Serdo (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dann schick bitte mir auch eine PN.


----------



## addicted (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bis zu welchem Ködergewicht kann man mit der KK Assassin werfen?


----------



## STRULIK (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ ronram
mir bitte auch ne PN#h


----------



## postmaster (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170619231807&SearchText=water+thermometer


----------



## Enno2000 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

komme mit der Kastking stealth noch nicht zurecht. Dranbleiben oder verkaufen? ^^


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enno2000 schrieb:


> komme mit der Kastking stealth noch nicht zurecht. Dranbleiben oder verkaufen? ^^


Problem schildern und schauen, ob du Hilfe bekommst?


----------



## Fr33 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kannst mal per PN schreiben wie du die Stealth fischst (also mit welcher Rute... welchen Ködern usw). Denke ist meist nur eine Einstellungssache....


----------



## ronram (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese Gummifische sind so gut, dass ich sie mir jetzt wieder bestellen werde. 
Hatte bei den letzten drei Feierabend-Touren am Rhein wieder 4 Zander.
Aber auch Barsche stehen auf die Teile.
Sogar ein Wels hat sich daran vergriffen (den konnte ich aber nicht landen).

Ich fische die DS...

So...nochmal 100 bestellt.


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ ronram:

Welche Hakengrößen hast du da und hast du sie schon getestet?

Sehen gar nicht mal schlecht aus.


----------



## ronram (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, ich fische die seit letztem Jahr März. 
Sind mittlerweile meine Favoriten am Rhein. Bzw. Standardköder...
Entsprechen den Behr Trendex Slit Baits...nur eben in 75mm... und mit fruchtigem Geruch.

Die kommen auf größere Karpfenhaken (Link auf der vorherigen Seite)... ungefähr 1 oder 1/0.
Entweder aufgezogen oder nose-hoked.


----------



## ronram (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe wieder etwas 

UL-Barsch/Forellenwobler
Stickbait für Rapfen (den Köder habe ich erstmalig geordert...ob der was taugt, wird sich zeigen).
4 WLure Miniwobbler.
Klettbänder.


----------



## AQexel (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Diese Gummifische sind so gut, dass ich sie mir jetzt wieder bestellen werde.
> Hatte bei den letzten drei Feierabend-Touren am Rhein wieder 4 Zander.
> Aber auch Barsche stehen auf die Teile.
> Sogar ein Wels hat sich daran vergriffen (den konnte ich aber nicht landen).
> ...



Da ich Anfänger und seit Wochen erfolglos am Rhein unterwegs bin, wäre es super, wenn Du mir kurz mal sagen könntest, wie Du die Haken in die GF bekommst und wie der Aufbau der Rute dann ist.


----------



## ronram (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klar 
Ich nutze ein DS-Rig mit Seitenarm.
Manchmal auch ohne.
Den Seitenarm kann man als Springerschlaufe binden. Gerne auch doppelt lassen und nicht an einem Ende öffnen. So kann man den Haken ganz simpel einschlaufen.

Wie du ein DS-Rig bindest kannst du gut auf der Angelknotenpage nachlesen. Da gibt es verschiedenen Methoden  jenachdem, was man mag. Ich mag z.B. den Palomarknoten gar nicht.
Die Enden des DS-Rigs sind bei mir Schlaufen.
Unten kommt ein Birnenblei dran (einschlaufen...1Kg Birnenblei-Großpackung vom Gerlinger) und oben auch eine Schlaufe.

Dann per verbessertem Albright-Knoten an die Hauptschnur.
Der Schlaufenknoten oben verhindert i.d.R. einen Schnurbruch auf freier Strecke, wenn man einen fiesen Hänger hat. Da ist oftmals die Sollbruchstelle.

Bin gerade unterwegs, deshalb kann ich es nicht sooo ausführlich beschreiben und keine Links posten. 

Den Gummifisch kannst du aufziehen, wie bei einem Jig, sodass der Haken quasi eine Längsachse im Köder bildet oder du stichst den Haken durch die Spitze des Köders...im 90 Grad Winkel, sodass der Boden des Hakenschenkels eine Querachse im Köder darstellt.

Morgen abend schicke ich dir gerne mal Fotos.


----------



## AQexel (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das wäre super, bin gerade nämlich etwas überfordert mit den Begriffen und wie das Ganze aussehen soll


----------



## magut (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

endlich wieder mal was am Zoll vorbei :m

Rute 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Piscifun-2-1m-2-4m-Carbon-Fiber-Fishing-Rod-Carbon-Spinning-Medium-Boat-Sea-Rod-Telescopic/32256179487.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.F8PutP

erster Eindruck ist gut Praxis steht aus aber wird umgehend gemacht 

Haken für Wobbler 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Angelhaken-Hartstahl-Str-me-K-der-Fishing-Bass-Lure-Haken-Widerhaken-Einzigen-Haken-F-r-Angeln/32676178846.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.F8PutP

erster Eindruck gut. Scharf, dünndrähig aber nicht zu verbiegen. Nur bei einer Packung 97 und der anderen 98|supergri
Herzlichen Dank an denjenigen der diese hier empfohlen hat (ich glaub ronram)

Buff Nachbau gegen Sonnenbrand und als Haarband für meine Maus 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Face-Mask-Warmer-Bandana-Headwear-Snood-Handkerchief-Multi-Function-Camo-Tube-Scarf-Headband-D01843/32778463705.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.qIoIdR

merke keinen Unterschied zum Original 
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der erste Einsatz am Wasser war erfolgreich.
Der Chinahaken am Trulinoya-Wobbler hat dem ersten Döbel (mitte 20) Stand gehalten. 

Dank Schonhaken war das Abhaken in 2 Sekunden erledigt.


----------



## magut (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Petri Heil 
hast den Haken absichtlich mit der Spitze nach unten??
Bei mir sammelt der dann immer alles mögliche an Dreck auf:q
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke 

Ja, das ist Absicht.
Der Haken sitzt so i.d.R. unten im Fischmaul und verletzt nicht die Nase.
Unten ist ja nur Knorpel.
Will den Fischen ja nicht das Riechorgan kaputt machen. 

Wird der Haken stumpf, habe ich meinen China-Hakenschärfer oder ich tausche den Haken aus.
Hab noch 97 übrig.


----------



## magut (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

das ist mal ein interesanter Zugang |kopfkrat  darüber hab ich noch nie wirklich nachgedacht--danke


----------



## ronram (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oder bei kleinen Fischen kann es anstelle der Nase auch mal ein Auge sein.
Das ist dann fies...

Und auf die kleinen Wobbler klatschen gerne mal auch Miniforellen.


----------



## n1c0 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Wird der Haken stumpf, habe ich meinen China-Hakenschärfer oder ich tausche den Haken aus.
> Hab noch 97 übrig.


Welche Haken sind das genau? Und welche Größe passen am besten auf den Wobbler im obigen Bild?


----------



## SaiLee (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Du suchst doch die Haken mit größerem und gerade stehendem Öhr oder? Zum Austausch für Wobbler usw. werden die wohl gerne genommen:
> 
> Beispiel Link: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100-...lgo_pvid=26d52018-10e9-4f11-834d-9a476b90588e



Diese hier müssten es gewesen sein. Ein paar Seiten vorher hat er was darüber geschrieben, auch mit Maßen und Zerstörungstest. 
Zwecks der Hakengröße sind viele chinesische Händler deutlich weiter wie die deutschen Versender. Die Chinesen geben oft die Maße zu jeder Hakengröße an (teilweise inkl. Drahtstärke). 
Find ich sehr gut, können sich die hiesigen Shops mal was abschauen.


----------



## ronram (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, die sind es. 
Ist nur ein anderer Verkäufer.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



SaiLee schrieb:


> Zwecks der Hakengröße sind viele chinesische Händler deutlich weiter wie die deutschen Versender. Die Chinesen geben oft die Maße zu jeder Hakengröße an (teilweise inkl. Drahtstärke).
> Find ich sehr gut, können sich die hiesigen Shops mal was abschauen.



Solche Angaben findest du auch direkt bei Gamakatsu, VMC oder Owner auf deren Webseiten/Katalogen.


----------



## Gone Fishing (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja, das ist Absicht.
> Der Haken sitzt so i.d.R. unten im Fischmaul und verletzt nicht die Nase.
> Unten ist ja nur Knorpel.
> Will den Fischen ja nicht das Riechorgan kaputt machen.





ronram schrieb:


> Oder bei kleinen Fischen kann es anstelle der Nase auch mal ein Auge sein.
> Das ist dann fies...



Für mich sind das die wichtigsten Beiträge in diesem Thread.
Eigentlich müsste das mal hier vorgebracht werden, wo oft mit Jig auf Salmoniden geangelt wird:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78701

Nicht ohne Grund sind Jigs an vielen Salmonidengewässern verboten. Leider ist das nicht an allen Gewässern der Fall.
Die teuer bezahlte JDM Ausrüstung soll schon so genutzt werden, wofür sie angeschafft wurde und das ist leider immer öfter das Jiggen auf Forellen.
Das dabei sehr viele Forellen verstümmelt werden, scheint den Leuten egal zu sein. Sonst würden sie es nicht tun.

Auch beim Zanderangeln wird der Nasenbereich oft schwer verletzt. Wenn ich schon die Formulierung "ein drittes Nasenloch schlagen" höre, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.
Hoffentlich gibt es bald Verbote.
Anders geht beim Angeln wenig.


----------



## Aegir (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Amen. 
Insbesondere die Leute, die ohnehin nicht vorhaben einen Fisch zu entnehmen, sollten sich ein Beispiel daran nehmen. 
Lieber drei Fische verloren, als einen zurückgesetzt, der später sinnlos verreckt. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## west1 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Aegir schrieb:


> Amen.
> Insbesondere die Leute, die ohnehin nicht vorhaben einen Fisch zu entnehmen, sollten sich ein Beispiel daran nehmen.
> Lieber drei Fische verloren, als einen zurückgesetzt, der später sinnlos verreckt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CRR-L09 mit Tapatalk



Hat das was mit billigen Chinaködern zu tun? |kopfkrat 

Ich hab letztens 2 Packungen von denen bekommen, Die Teile machen keinen schlechten Eindruck.


----------



## ronram (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zander auf Chinagummi und Chinahaken:

(Foto Qualität leider nur mäßig...)


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Zander auf Chinagummi und Chinahaken:
> 
> (Foto Qualität leider nur mäßig...)



Demnächst auch China Foto???:q


----------



## ronram (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Demnächst auch China Foto???:q


Wieso demnächst?
Ich bin da schon einen Schritt weiter... [emoji14]
(Huawei-Tochter Honor)



Eigentlich ist die Bildqualität bei meinem Handy echt gut...aber ein schnelles Foto vom Fisch im Kescher oder im Wasser, das dann noch während der Dämmerung, ist leider nicht immer optimal. 
Es sollte ja schnell gehen...

Da der Köder aber so toll im Maulwinkel hing, wollte ich die Fängigkeit des Chinaköders festhalten.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche China-Kombo ist das? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind die Karpfenhaken aus der 500er-Packung (irgendwo auf den vorherigen Seiten nochmal verlinkt) und ein rosa Gummifisch aus einer Mischpackung (ohne Aroma).


----------



## MarcinD (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Ronram und Petri,

Sind das die Gummies? https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-50pcs-lot-75mm-3g-wobbler-fishing-soft-lure-bait-for-bass-Fishing-Bait-Grub/32444616717.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.p1cddh

In welcher Größe hast die Haken bestellt?

Wie angelst Du damit? Haken ins Gummi und dann auswerfen und einholen oder beschwerst Du die noch mit etwas, damit die schneller absinken. Ich angele hier am Mittellandkanal mit recht überschaubarer Strömung oder an Vereinsseen.

Da ich momentan sehr viel Materialverlust habe suche ich nach einer preiswerten Lösung zum Üben und möchte natürlich trotzdem Erfolg haben. Wenn ich pro Angeltag 3 Jigheads und Gummifische verliere, macht sich das schon auf Dauer im Geldbeutel bemerkbar.


----------



## Fragezeichen (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vor 11/12 Tagen bekamen meine 2 Alibestellungen den Status "Shipped by air" und seitdem keine Änderung oder Lieferung, könntet ihr mal berichten wie lange es bei euch in der Regel nach diesem Status bis zum Erhalt der Ware gedauert hat?

Macht mich irgendwie nervös. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass das auch mal 2 Monate dauern kann bis das Zeug ankommt, aber das "Shipped by Air" kam sehr kurz nach den Bestellungen und da dachte ich, dass ich wohl Glück habe und es sehr zügig kommt.


----------



## magut (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nicht nervös werden -- die Angaben zu Status sind eher "Richtwerte":m bei mir ist zwischen 3 und 8 Wochen alles dabei an Versanddauer. Hab da noch nix wonach ich erkenne wie lang es dauert.
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Hallo Ronram und Petri,
> 
> Sind das die Gummies? https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-50pcs-lot-75mm-3g-wobbler-fishing-soft-lure-bait-for-bass-Fishing-Bait-Grub/32444616717.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.p1cddh
> 
> ...



Ja, genau die sind es.
Ich fische die in grundelähnlichem Braun.

Einfach auf den Haken aufziehen. 
Oder direkt nose-hooked.

Unten ans DS-Rig kommt bei mir ein normales Birnenblei. Ist günstiger als ein DS-Blei.

Das ganze wird dann gefaulenzt.

Also überhaupt nicht nach Lehrbuch.


----------



## magut (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ ronram

das ist ja echt eine Frechheit -- fischt mit billigen Chinagummis und die nicht mal nach Lehrbuch ! UND dann noch die Frechheit Fisch zu fangen ;-)
Lass das mal nicht die ganzen Wunderwuziteamangler wissen! 
hi hi hi hi hi hi 
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

In die edlen Reihen der Teamangler steige ich damit nicht auf.

Ach wie schade. [emoji14]


----------



## Faulenzer21 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wahrscheinlich ist es genau das was die Fische noch nicht kennen und durchschaut haben. Gerade in stark befischten Gewässern zeigt ich immer wieder, dass anders meist besser fängt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cynastorix (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Vor 11/12 Tagen bekamen meine 2 Alibestellungen den Status "Shipped by air" und seitdem keine Änderung oder Lieferung, könntet ihr mal berichten wie lange es bei euch in der Regel nach diesem Status bis zum Erhalt der Ware gedauert hat?
> 
> Macht mich irgendwie nervös.
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass das auch mal 2 Monate dauern kann bis das Zeug ankommt, aber das "Shipped by Air" kam sehr kurz nach den Bestellungen und da dachte ich, dass ich wohl Glück habe und es sehr zügig kommt.


Moin,
Nach dem Status "Shipped by air" ändern sich nichts mehr weil das tracking danach nicht mehr funktioniert. Du kannst also beruhigt sein. Das Problem ist, dass der Zoll manchmal sehr lange braucht bis er die Sendungen freigibt. Also einfach weiter warten.  Deine Sachen kommen mit Sicherheit an.


----------



## Fragezeichen (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@magut & @Cynastorix

Danke, das beruhigt die Nerven ein wenig.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=157920


----------



## Ezperte (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kamen meine zwei Kastking Summer Rollen an, sie machen einen super Eindruck, sie wirken sehr stabil und laufen sehr rund.
Ebenfalls unterwegs sind noch zwei Kastking Blackhawk Ruten und eine 23er Schnur von Seaknight, 500m Schnur nur 8Euro.
Falls sich jemand fragt warum die Schnur so dick ist...An meiner Angelstelle gibt es ne Menge Totholz, außerdem werfe ich auch gerne mal mitten in die Seerosen.

Ansonsten sind auch noch 4 Bearking Hardbaits unterwegs, 2 Twitchbaits und 2 Popper.

Ok vergessen  , hier noch die Links...
http://s.aliexpress.com/nimMnInI
http://s.aliexpress.com/NbqEJjaE
http://s.aliexpress.com/BR3mIjQB
http://s.aliexpress.com/2ArYfmmI
http://s.aliexpress.com/Mn2aI7V3
http://s.aliexpress.com/zAJNfqM7


----------



## magut (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wir können uns nicht fragen warum die Schnur so dick ist-- wir sehen keinen Link dazu !?


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mal zwei Päckchen No-Knot-Verbinder bestellt. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Nix glänzendes, sondern schön matt dunkel. Hab mal ein Dutzend befingert und keine scharfe Spitze oder ähnliches gefunden. Da hab ich hier im Laden bisher schlechtere Qualität bekommen. 
100pcs/lot  Stainless Fishing Line Wire Fishing Connector Barrel Swivel Accessories Snap Pin Without Knot Tackle Tool Lure Kit
http://s.aliexpress.com/ZfmuAvMN 
(from AliExpress Android)

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einige Seiten hier im Beitrag gelesen,jedoch nicht alle.
Es sind ein paar Interessante Sachen,wie Gufis und auch Wobbler dabei.
Ich würde auch gerne eine Bestellung tätigen,wie sieht es eigendlich mit Zoll aus?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Mainhatten (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Über 22 Euro zahlst du wenn es rausgefischt wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischknipser (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Erstmal Danke Mainhatten,


> Über 22 Euro zahlst du wenn es rausgefischt wird.



Habe ich das richtig verstanden,wenn ich über 22€ Warenwert bestelle und der Zoll mein Päckchen rausfischt bezahle ich Zoll,wenn ich unter 22€ bleibe bezahle ich kein Zoll?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kami One (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ab 22 Euro bezahlst du MwSt. Zoll wird erst ab einem Warenwert von 150 € zusätzlich zur MwSt erhoben.


----------



## Purist (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Theoretisch ab 22€, praktisch zahlt man aber erst wenn der Staat 5€ daran verdienen kann, d.h. bei einem Warenwert (+Versandkosten!) unter 26,30€ wird vom Zoll die MWS noch nicht erhoben. 
Dabei evtl. eine Rolle spielende $-Kurse sollte man jedoch einkalkulieren.

Das steht übrigens auf der Webseite vom Zoll, etwas unterhalb, damit es nicht gleich jeder sieht


----------



## Sebarschtian (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn du dir den Warenkorb mit Kleinteilen vollpackst, sind das aber alles einzelne Einkäufe bei unterschiedlichen Händlern, die an völlig unterschiedlichen Tagen ankommen werden. Da kann man schon etwas mutiger einkaufen.


----------



## someuniqname (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sebarschtian schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Warenkorb mit Kleinteilen vollpackst, sind das aber alles einzelne Einkäufe bei unterschiedlichen Händlern, die an völlig unterschiedlichen Tagen ankommen werden. Da kann man schon etwas mutiger einkaufen.



genau, die 22eur sind pro 'Päckchen'. zudem kommt es darauf an was der Versender als Preis drauf schreibt


----------



## MarcinD (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram welche Hakengröße hast Du gekauft, verwendest Du?

@all hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit geflochtener Schnur von  Ali bzw. kann was empfehlen? Ich hatte monofile bestellt und bin recht zufrieden, aber nun würde ich gerne geflochtene auf KöFi und Karpfen ausprobieren.


----------



## ronram (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich schaue heute Abend mal nach.

Ich fische am Rhein (Spinnfischen und Vertikalen) mittlerweile ausschließlich die weiße, 4-fach geflochtene Schnur von Kastking.


----------



## Purist (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich fische am Rhein (Spinnfischen und Vertikalen) mittlerweile ausschließlich die weiße, 4-fach geflochtene Schnur von Kastking.



Die habe ich auch noch herumliegen, traue der aber nicht, die ist so dick für unter 7kg Tragkraft.. |kopfkrat


----------



## ronram (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

5,45Kg angegebenen.
5Kg hält sie an meiner Waage.

Ich vertraue der blind. Hat sich am Wasser bewährt.


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat nicht mal irgendwer hier Cheburashkas geposted? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass es die bei Ali im "Vorteilspack" gab


----------



## Cynastorix (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

wie bereits angekündigt habe ich mir einige Grandma-Klone bestellt. Zusätzlich sind noch einige Bulldawgs mit in den Einkaufswagen gefallen. Die Köder machen einen guten Eindruck: 

+ die Haken sind angemessen scharf 
+ die Ösen und verbindungen sind robust
- Der Lack bei den geteilten ist eher schlecht verarbeitet


----------



## Cynastorix (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von den 25 cm Grandma's und die Links. Das letzte Bild ist ein Köder vom selben Hersteller nach einer Saison und einigen Hechten. Man sieht also, dass der Lack nicht der beste ist. Mal sehen wie lange der Lack auf den jetzigen hält.

Bulldawg

geteilter Köder

Grandma


----------



## mittellandchannel (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Hat nicht mal irgendwer hier Cheburashkas geposted? Ich meine mich zu erinnern dass es die bei Ali im "Vorteilspack" gab



hier, ich war das bestimmt^^


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> hier, ich war das bestimmt^^


Hast du mir mal bitte den Link von den Teilen?


----------



## n1c0 (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cynastorix schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke von den 25 cm Grandma's und die Links. Das letzte Bild ist ein Köder vom selben Hersteller nach einer Saison und einigen Hechten. Man sieht also, dass der Lack nicht der beste ist. Mal sehen wie lange der Lack auf den jetzigen hält.


Die sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus, würdest du mal berichten wie sie fangen bzw. wie der Lauf so ist? Insbesondere der Bulldawg und Grandma interessieren mich. 

Thx :vik:


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nachdem ich die Köder schonmal erwähnt habe:

die zweigeteilten Köder sind gut. Verhängen sich leicht beim Wurf. Die 25 cm grossen Köder sind aus ABS und viel schwerer als die alten Amerikanischen Köder die noch aus Holz waren. Zum Werfen/ Spinnfischen eher nicht geeignet. Die Haken sind gross und dringen nicht gut ein, die musst du beim grossen Köder in jedem Fall ersetzen.


----------



## Cynastorix (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Die sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus, würdest du mal berichten wie sie fangen bzw. wie der Lauf so ist? Insbesondere der Bulldawg und Grandma interessieren mich.
> 
> Thx :vik:


Mit dem Bericht wird das leider erst ende August was wenn ich aus Schweden wieder da bin.


Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Nachdem ich die Köder schonmal erwähnt habe:
> 
> die zweigeteilten Köder sind gut. Verhängen sich leicht beim Wurf. Die  25 cm grossen Köder sind aus ABS und viel schwerer als die alten  Amerikanischen Köder die noch aus Holz waren. Zum Werfen/ Spinnfischen  eher nicht geeignet. Die Haken sind gross und dringen nicht gut ein, die  musst du beim grossen Köder in jedem Fall ersetzen.


Vielen Dank für die Tips. Welche Hakengröße benutzt du an denen?


----------



## Bibbelmann (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

kann ich nicht bennen. Im Prinzip geht ja alles was du mit deinem System in einem Hechtmaul versenkt bekommst.
Die zweiteiligen sind gute Köder. Viel Spass in Schweden!


----------



## ewigerSchneider (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich habe jetzt mehrere Testbestellungen aus Fernost erhalten.
Mit den Gummis bin ich sehr zufrieden, wirklich tolle Qualität, sauberer Lauf, geile Farben.
Besonders die kleinen EasyShiner-artigen haben mir gut gefallen, und die Farben hat man hier in DE noch nicht so oft gesehen. Das fanden auch die Bigge-Barsche, und die sind für mich eine Messgröße.

Mit den Wobblern bin ich nicht so zufrieden.

Ich habe einmal 50 Wobbler in der Preisklasse 1-2 € bestellt, und nachmal 15 die um die 5 € kosteten.

Die 1-Euro-Modelle haben einen guten Lauf und werden bestimmt Fische fangen, aber nicht an meiner Rute. Ich habe sie alle verschenkt. 
Der erste Test war ein etwa halb gefüllter Wassereimer, also etwa 5 kg, den ich meinen Ködern gerne zumuten kann.
Man konnte den Eimer anheben, aber nicht halten, da sich die Haken aufgebogen haben.
Fast noch schlimmer war aber die Befestigung am Köder. Die Ösen, welche bei jedem mir bekannten Köder längs eingebaut sind, da es sich um Ausbuchtungen einer durchgehenden Seele handelt, waren hier quer verbaut.
Ergo, keine Seele. Und siehe da, man musste nur den Drilling drehen und hatte plötzlich alle Einzelteile in der Hand.
Wie fest man drehen musste war allerdings immer unterschiedlich.

Bei den 5-Euro-Modellen sah die Verarbeitung deutlich besser aus.
Die Wobbler waren größtenteils von BearKing. Man sollte nicht von Produktnahmen auf Produkte schließen. Es gab Bass-Killer und Pike-Hunter, jedoch waren auch Pikehunter gerne mal 3 cm große UL-Köder.
Eine Seele an der die Drillinge befestigt sind vermisse ich hier zwar auch, aber herausdrehen konnte ich keinen der Haken.
Der Lauf bei den kleinen Wobblern gefällt mir nicht, aber das kenne ich schon von den MiniWobblern von AbuGarcia etc.
Vielleicht liegen die mir auch einfach nicht.


----------



## ronram (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> @ronram welche Hakengröße hast Du gekauft, verwendest Du?
> 
> @all hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit geflochtener Schnur von  Ali bzw. kann was empfehlen? Ich hatte monofile bestellt und bin recht zufrieden, aber nun würde ich gerne geflochtene auf KöFi und Karpfen ausprobieren.




Die größte Größe: 15#
Damit fange ich Barsche und Zander am Rhein. Bin sehr zufrieden mit den Haken. Vorher habe ich fürs DS die Balzer Camtec Karpfenhaken verwendet. Die waren okay. Günstige Teile...Die Chinahaken sind aber noch viel günstiger und jetzt kommt es: Sie sind besser.

Zu der Schnur...da kann ich wirklich die weiße KK empfehlen.
Ich hatte anfangs die gelbe Schnur. Ist nichts. Färbt übel ab.
Die weiße Schnur ist ungefärbt, aber nicht weniger gut zu sehen als eine gelbe Schnur. 
Habe die weiße KK in 0.3 und 0.4. 
Die 0.4 ist für das Jiggen und Dropshotten am Rhein ideal. Abriebsfest, hat eine ordentliche Tragkraft, aber ist nicht übermäßig dick.
Vorher habe ich die WFT Plasma KG gefischt. Finde die vergleichbar, von der Qualität her. Nur kostet die KK weniger. :-D.
Für das Vertikalangeln in Holland nehme ich die 0.3. 
500m für 8-9 Euro...

Für Karpfen und das Köfi-Angeln kannst du aber sicher eine etwas dickere Schnur nehmen.
Hatte mir mal die 1.2 bestellt, da ich dachte, dass wie hier in D mit den Tragkraftangaben übertrieben wird. :-D
Die sollte auch die dicken Brocken meistern können. 
Ich habe sie von meiner Spinnrolle ganz schnell wieder heruntergenommen, da ich ernsthaft befürchtet hatte, dass böse Hänger am Rhein bei der Schnur zur Schrottung meiner Rolle führen würden.


----------



## Purist (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Fast noch schlimmer war aber die Befestigung am Köder. Die Ösen, welche bei jedem mir bekannten Köder längs eingebaut sind, da es sich um Ausbuchtungen einer durchgehenden Seele handelt, waren hier quer verbaut.
> Ergo, keine Seele. Und siehe da, man musste nur den Drilling drehen und hatte plötzlich alle Einzelteile in der Hand.
> Wie fest man drehen musste war allerdings immer unterschiedlich.



Sprichst du von fehlenden durchgehenden Drahtachsen, folglich von eingeklebten Ösen? Die sind bei Kunststoffwobblern eigentlich der Standard, auch bei richtig teuren Markenwobblern. Wie stabil die sind, hängt vom Material und der Klebung ab. Bei manchen Chinadingern wackeln die erbärmlich, da kann man gleich den Kunststoffkleber mit Kanüle bereithalten..

Die durchgehende Achse hast du bei Holzmodellen eigentlich immer, aber versuch bitte nicht z.B. bei einem Rapala Floater die Drillinge seitlich zu verdrehen, der fällt dann auch auseinander.
Auch bei deinem Hakentest würde er kläglich versagen.


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Cpt.Crisp schrieb:


> Hast du mir mal bitte den Link von den Teilen?



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/hot-sale-2g-5g-10g-20pcs-lot-lead-fishing-sinker-weight-balance-soft-lure-crank-hook/32690166716.html

sind teurer geworden. musst weiter suchen...


----------



## n1c0 (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Zu der Schnur...da kann ich wirklich die weiße KK empfehlen.
> Ich hatte anfangs die gelbe Schnur. Ist nichts. Färbt übel ab.
> Die weiße Schnur ist ungefärbt, aber nicht weniger gut zu sehen als eine gelbe Schnur.


Welche KK meinst du genau?

Ich suche auch noch ne Geflochtene für das Heavy Feedern im Rhein, vorzugsweise von KastKing. Sollte ruhig wegen der ~180g Bleie was mehr aushalten können und auch fürs Zanderangeln am Buhnenkopf geeignet sein. Ist da 0,20mm schon zu dick?


----------



## postmaster (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab ich am Wochenende entdeckt:

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=AS_20170703023056&SearchText=tick+twister






Ich denke ist kein schlechtes Werkzeug. Und teilweise unter 1$ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0ow_yWLZoM


----------



## ronram (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sieht aber so aus als wäre es nur für adulte Zecken geeignet.

Mehr Sorgen machen mir da die Nymphen.
Die sind kleiner, waren schon an einem Wirt, können entsprechend durchseucht sein und kommen zahlenmäßig deutlich häufiger vor.

Kann da speziell den Nymphia Zeckenentferner empfehlen.
5€ in der Apotheke.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So ein Set besteht aus zwei Zeckenhaken, da ist auch ein kleiner dabei. Zumindest aus unseren Hunden haben wir alle Zecken bisher rauszupfen können...


----------



## ronram (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Welche KK meinst du genau?
> 
> Ich suche auch noch ne Geflochtene für das Heavy Feedern im Rhein, vorzugsweise von KastKing. Sollte ruhig wegen der ~180g Bleie was mehr aushalten können und auch fürs Zanderangeln am Buhnenkopf geeignet sein. Ist da 0,20mm schon zu dick?


Poste dir den Link heute Abend.

Zu den dicken Schnüren kann ich keine verlässliche Aussage treffen. Habe die nicht getestet.
Nur die dünnen zum Spinnfischen.

Hier Link die vierfach geflochtene aussuchen. 

Ich sehe gerade, dass es eine 0.1 KK in weiß gibt...2,7Kg...interessant...hatte mir die seaknight nano mit 1,5Kg für das UL-Angeln bestellt. Die gefällt mir auch, aaaaaber die ist gelb. Ich hätte die gerne in weiß. :-D


----------



## MarcinD (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super, danke ronram für die ausführliche Erklärung ich geh mal shoppen.


----------



## 2Fast2Real (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei den nymphen geh ich einfach nit nem nassrasierer drüber... dann bleibt nichts als die beisswerkzeuge drinnen und die sind wie ein schiefer nach 3-4 tagen auch raus. Wurde mir damals von einem bundeswehrarzt so empfohlen und ich bin damit bisher gut gefahren. Begründung war das die zecke so weder gedrückt noch sonstwas wird und sie sich so nicht erbricht.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warrior (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Zusammen,
 gibt es beim China Mann auch so etwas wie die *ASP Jiggin Spinner* die zu gebrauchen sind.

 Vorab schon mal Danke


----------



## Karlosso (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie verfahrt ihr, wenn ein Produkt geliefert wird welches nicht den angegebenen Werten entspricht?
Ich habe bei Aliexpress folgende Schnur bestellt https://www.aliexpress.com/item/500...lgo_pvid=522a29fd-f8b3-4e2d-9865-a86e42a3ab29

Angegeben ist bei der 0,4mm Variante eine Tragkraft von 27,2kg.
Gerissen ist diese Schnur bei 14kg Belastung. Da es meine erste Bestellung bei Aliexpress ist, weiß ich nicht genau was ich machen soll. 
Sollte ich nun einen Dispute eröffnen oder anders den Händler kontaktieren?


----------



## Slick (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dispute und zurück.


----------



## n1c0 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Wie verfahrt ihr, wenn ein Produkt geliefert wird welches nicht den angegebenen Werten entspricht?
> Ich habe bei Aliexpress folgende Schnur bestellt https://www.aliexpress.com/item/500...lgo_pvid=522a29fd-f8b3-4e2d-9865-a86e42a3ab29
> 
> Angegeben ist bei der 0,4mm Variante eine Tragkraft von 27,2kg.
> ...


Mehrmals getestet? Auch mit Noknot? Wo reißt sie denn?

Würde sagen ist normal bei der Schnur: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkjwlsOxlfQ

Wer für 8€ 500m Geflochtene bestellt kann da nicht wirklich viel von erwarten... Die mm und auch die Tragkraftangaben stimmen meist hinten und vorne nicht. Ich kann die von KastKing empfehlen, da wird nicht ganz so viel gelogen.

Mach nen Dispute auf, schreib deine Kritik da rein und verlang 50% vom Kaufpreis zurück. Klappt meist problemlos, es sei denn du willst sie zurückgeben. Solltest aber Bilder/Video davon machen. So mache ich es wenn falsche/defekte aber noch einigermaßen brauchbare Ware ankommt.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich denke die werden aus Kunlanz dir eine (Teil)Erstattung anbieten.
Aber ein bisschen blauäugig ist dein Ansatz schon. Selbst bei Markennamen erreichst du nicht die Tragkraft die draufsteht. Ist dein Messverfahren anerkannt?


----------



## x2it (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Dispute und zurück.



Dispute ok - Dann gibts n Teil von der Zahlung erstattet.
Aber zurück? ... 

Petri Heil und stramme Schnur!


----------



## x2it (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fischknipser schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke Mainhatten,
> 
> 
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden,wenn ich über 22€ Warenwert bestelle und der Zoll mein Päckchen rausfischt bezahle ich Zoll,wenn ich unter 22€ bleibe bezahle ich kein Zoll?
> ...



Warenwert = Artikelpreis + Versandkosten.
< ca. 25€: Alles in Ordnung 
> ca. 25€ und < 150€: Warenwert x 0,19€ = Zu zahlender Betrag
Über 150€ Warenwert kommt zur Mehrwertsteuer noch ein Zolltarifsatz mit dazu. Die hängt von der Warengruppe ab. Für Angelköder beträgt dieser aktuell glaube ich so ca. 3,7%!

Petri Heil und stramme Schnur!


----------



## Karlosso (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@n1c0
Die Schnur reißt ca. in der Mitte. Es wurde genau 3x probiert. Sie ist immer bei ca.14kg (+-1)gerissen.

@Angler9999
Ob das Verfahren anerkannt ist, bezweifle ich. Ich knote die Schnur an ein Gewicht und an die Fischwaage und versuche es dann anzuheben.


Mit welcher Schnur von Aliexpress habt ihr denn gute Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326806

Ich habe die vor kurzem erhalten und auch die nächst stärkere nach bestellt. Mir reichen aber auch 4,6 Kg bzw vermutlich ~3 oder auch statt 6,8 auch ~5kg

Ich kam leider noch nicht dazu die zu testen. Ich würde es aber auch ähnlich testen. >)

Ansonsten haben einige schon eine 4-fach Braid genannt.


PS: Geh mal zum Autohersteller und sage im Prospekt steht 5 L Benzin und du kommst selbst nicht unter 6,5 liter. ... Wenig Chance. Jedoch die freundlichen Menschen jenseits dort ---> sind sehr kulant. Schreibe höflich und sie werden schnell höflich Antworten. Vermutlich werden Sie dir 2-3 $ Rückzahlung anbieten.


----------



## fischbär (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Wie verfahrt ihr, wenn ein Produkt geliefert wird welches nicht den angegebenen Werten entspricht?
> Ich habe bei Aliexpress folgende Schnur bestellt https://www.aliexpress.com/item/500...lgo_pvid=522a29fd-f8b3-4e2d-9865-a86e42a3ab29
> 
> Angegeben ist bei der 0,4mm Variante eine Tragkraft von 27,2kg.
> ...


Beschwerden über falsche Schnurwerte? Tja, das ist in etwa so wie die Abgaswerte bei VW.
Im Allgemeinen stimmen die Tragkräfte bei Ali noch eher als bei uns, da für Amimarkt produziert.
Leider bekommt man auch hierzulande fast keine Schnur wo DM und TK stimmen. Mindestens eins ist illusorisch.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> @n1c0
> Die Schnur reißt ca. in der Mitte. Es wurde genau 3x probiert. Sie ist immer bei ca.14kg (+-1)gerissen.
> 
> @Angler9999
> ...



Ganz ehrlich.. wer sich sehr günstiges Zeug besorgt, sollte davon auch keine Wunder erwarten.
Häusliche Tragkrafttests mit Fülleimer und Waage zielen doch eh an der Praxis total vorbei, da du mit keiner üblichen Rute einen Zug von 14kg aufbringen wirst.
Die reist also nur bei Hängern, falscher Handhabung (zb Bremse, Knoten etc.) oder Extremsituationen.
Oder halt durch schnelle Verschleißerscheinungen.

Und bei dem geringen Preis lohnt sich nichtmal nen Dispute aufzumachen.
Wenn du sie nicht fischen willst, nimm sie als Paketband oder zum Tomaten anbinden. 
Auch dafür ist sie noch billig genug.

Der Händler wird dir zwar entgegenkommen, aber oftmals schaut das dann so aus, das er dich bittet nochmal etwas bei ihm zu kaufen, auf das du dann etwas Rabatt bekommst.


----------



## Fragezeichen (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eine meiner beiden Bestellungen kam inzwischen an, waren alle wie beschrieben/abgebildet. Verarbeitungs- und Gummiqualität sind ganz normal.

Benutzt habe ich die bisher noch nicht, aber wenn ich bekomme was ich wollte reicht mir das fürn Post, Fanggarantie kann eh keiner geben.










oder http://imgur.com/buE83K2 falls die Einbettung Ärger macht.

Farben gabs/gibts jeweils mehrere zur Auswahl.

1: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New12pcs-lot-64mm-1-27g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Fishing-Worm-Fishing/32697416542.html
2: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Sale-16pcs-Set-Soft-Silicone-Pesca-Artificial-Soft-with-salt-smell-Bait-6cm-1-5g/32764424234.html
3&4: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/14Pcs-Lot-4cm-1-3g-Lures-Soft-Bait-Worms-fishing-lure-with-salt-smell-Hot-Fishing/32735261273.html (sind gleich lang, liegen nur etwas unterschiedlich)
5: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/14pcs-lot-T-Tail-Soft-Grub-Glow-40mm-1-6g-soft-fishing-lure-swimbait-wobbler-Soft/32793749934.html
6&7: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/16Pcs-Lot-5cm-1g-Lures-Soft-Bait-Worms-fishing-lure-with-salt-smell-Hot-Fishing-Takcle/32736004815.html
8: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/14pc-lot-7Colors-45mm-1-5g-fishing-lure-soft-grub-artificial-Trout-crankbait-Panfish-Crappie-Bream/32814026755.html
9: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pc-lot-10-Colors-fishing-lure-soft-37mm-0-8g-grub-artificial-Trout-crankbait-Panfish-Crappie/32794397754.html
10: Die 3 in der Box waren Geschenke/Proben

P.S.: Kippe dient nur als Größenvergleich, ich rate stark davon ab Gummiköder zu rauchen oder überhaupt zu Rauchen.


----------



## fischbär (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sieht richtig gut aus!


----------



## ronram (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, danke dafür.


----------



## Kochtopf (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> P.S.: Kippe dient nur als Größenvergleich, ich rate stark davon ab Gummiköder zu rauchen oder überhaupt zu Rauchen.



Und was hälst du von Kippen als Oberflächenköder? 
Tolle Fotos, das alles ist hoch spannend


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

:m Ah, eine Lucky Strike Pose. In Deutschland auch HB Pose genannt.
Leider schwimmen die nicht sehr lange. Dafür gibt es die im 20er Pack für ca. 6 Euro.:q


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@?
Schön dargestellt. Ich hoffe du fängst damit. Vermutlich fängst du die Fische die sonst an Pattex schnüffeln zuerst. Der Geruch geht aber bald weg.


----------



## Karlosso (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Schnur ist doch immer am Knoten gerissen wobei die Schlaufe immer ganz geblieben ist.^^ Mit einem anderen Knoten hält die Schnur von 17-20kg.

Als  Vergleich habe ich mal die Werte von hier in DE gekauften Schnüren mit  der tatsächlichen Zugkraft verglichen. Die Stimmen auch hinten und vorne  nicht.^^ Ich hätte nie gedacht das die angegebenen Werte nicht stimmen.


----------



## n1c0 (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Die Schnur ist doch immer am Knoten gerissen wobei die Schlaufe immer ganz geblieben ist.^^ Mit einem anderen Knoten hält die Schnur von 17-20kg.
> 
> Als  Vergleich habe ich mal die Werte von hier in DE gekauften Schnüren mit  der tatsächlichen Zugkraft verglichen. Die Stimmen auch hinten und vorne  nicht.^^ Ich hätte nie gedacht das die angegebenen Werte nicht stimmen.


Siehste - deshalb habe ich gefragt 

Fast alle Hersteller geben die lineare Tragkraft ihrer Schnüre an, nicht die Knotentragkraft. Die liegt nämlich weit unterhalb der  linearen Tragkraft.

In den USA ist meist die Knotentragkraft angegeben. zB. sind die Angaben der Powerpro in lb immer die Knotentragkraft und die kg dann halt die lineare Tragkraft. Meine PowerPro mit 10lb wird hier in DE mit 10kg angegeben. 

Vom Durchmesser will ich gar nicht erst anfangen... die 0,15mm PowerPro hat in Wirklichkeit etwa 0,23mm. Hier eine gute Übersicht mit den realen Daten vieler Markenschnüre: http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetesting.htm


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

man wird also  auf jeden Fall  beschissen. Entweder durch die Angabe der realitätsfernen linearen Tragkraft, oder durch einen höher als angegebenen Durchmesser...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Geflecht ist der Durchmesser auch nicht durchgängig gleich bzw. überhaupt nicht richtig messbar und daher auch nicht vergleichbar mit den Angaben monofiler Schnüre.

Hier in Europe wird man bei manchen Geflechtanbietern sogar dreifach beschissen...Tragkraft, Durchmesser und Durchmesser, die es anderswo (USA, Australien) überhaupt nicht gibt.


----------



## DeralteSack (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Einer der Gründe, weshalb hier in Deutschland die Angelwarenhändler nicht viel an mir mit Schnüren verdienen.
Ich schaue gar nicht mehr auf Durchmesser. Ich richte mich nach den Angaben der Japaner oder dem lbs Angaben. KG und mm ist typisch Deutschland.

Nur sehr selten kaufe ich einige Schnüre hier. Am zufriedensten bin ich aktuell mit Sunline. Die Werte kommen hin. Letztlich entscheidet die Takleabstimmung und der Zielfisch, sowie der mögliche Beifang über die Wahl.
Mal als mögliches Beispiel: eine 1/4 oz Rute auf Barsche bei zu erwartend primär kleinen Barschen dann 4-8 lbs im Krautfreien Gewässer, bei Kraut und evtl. kleinen Hechten lieber ne 10 lbs. Leider zu Lasten der Wurfweite.
Früher dachte ich auch, dass ne 0,08 Schnur völlig für nen Barsch ausreicht. Die eine Schnur hielt problemlos auch nen Zander, die Schnur eines anderen Herstellers krachte schon beim sanfte Anhieb. Beide hatten trotz gleicher Dickenmaße völlig unterschiedliche Stärken und waren in ihrer Stabilität auch völlig unterschiedlich. Und das bei gleichen Angaben.


----------



## ronram (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Am 23.06. bestellt.
Donnerstag angekommen. Heute bei der Post abgeholt.
Keine 2 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hast wohl beim Chinesen um die Ecke bestellt. >)

Bei einigen Artikeln hatte ich auch schon "14" Tage Lieferzeit.


----------



## magut (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Reel-fishing-pole-fishing-wheel-plastic-head-silver-yellow-FD0013/32729933915.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Y0wkAD

27 Mai bestellt, heute gekommen
die 1000 Serie wirk nicht schlecht auf den ersten Blick. 
Wird zum eisangeln eingesetzt, da ist es aber auch nicht sonderlich erforderlich
LG
Mario


----------



## Bibbelmann (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir vorstellen dass die Rollen erstmal ganz gut sind..
Bei dem Preis natürlich hammerhart, poste ruhig mal wieder dazu

Philipp


----------



## x2it (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Preis für die Rolle ist natürlich ne Ansage. Würde mich mal interessieren, was du zu dem Zustand nach einer Saison sagst. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die hier mit Rollen aus dem 40-60€ Segment vergleichbar ist. Was meint ihr?


----------



## magut (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

so ganz würd ich die Preisklasse nicht vergleichen. ABER ich hab an anderen Eisruten so 5 Euro Teile von Aska..  die wirken wesentlich billiger. 
Sind für den Preis ok aber wenn ich Zeit habe zerleg ich eine und mach Fotos.
LG
Mario


----------



## n1c0 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



x2it schrieb:


> Der Preis für die Rolle ist natürlich ne Ansage. Würde mich mal interessieren, was du zu dem Zustand nach einer Saison sagst. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die hier mit Rollen aus dem 40-60€ Segment vergleichbar ist. Was meint ihr?


Für die paar Euro kann man das durchaus mal machen, sieht ja ganz okay aus die Rolle. Aber mit ner Daiwa Ninja oder Legalis, welche in deinem benannten Preissegment liegen, würde ich die nicht vergleichen wollen... |kopfkrat Ich denke eher mit 20-30€ Rollen, welche die großen Angelketten oft als Hausmarke verkaufen (Kohga, Axxa,...).


----------



## fischbär (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich kann etwas zur Sharky II von Kastking berichten. Habe sie seit knapp zwei Wochen am Mittelmeer im Einsatz. Bislang keine Anzeichen von Rost obwohl ich sie nicht abwasche. Hat eine schöne Salzkruste. Allerdings gibt es ein dickes fettes Problem. Durch die eigenwillige Rollenkonstruktion lässt sich die Spule nicht einfach abnehmen. Mit Mono und der Neigung der Rolle zu Unterwicklung steht man oft richtig dumm da. Köder draußen, Fitz auf der Rolle. Das Ding fliegt zu Hause direkt in den Müll oder bekommt Geflecht.


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Welche Mono-Schnüre könnt ihr empfehlen? Und was will mir Aliexpress mit Linie Zahl sagen? Tragkraft? Dicke?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oftmals liest man bei Linienzahl 4 oder 8.
Ich denke du kommst selbst drauf, was die dann damit meinen


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Idee hatte ich auch aber was ist dann 0,6? Glaube kaum dass sie 0,6 Stränge meinen


----------



## Angler9999 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Erklär mal was 0,6 Stränge sein können?

Nein du musst bei den Schnüren etwas mehr lesen. 
Die beschreiben i.d.R. alles sehr genau.
Schau mal hier....
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lin...lgo_pvid=778006ec-ba0e-4578-afb5-7444b94cad4c


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und vor allem sollte man die Original Aliexpress Seite nutzen und nicht die "deutsche" Variante. Was in der eingedeutschten Version geschrieben wird, ist eh kaum zu verstehen.


----------



## Michael_05er (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Welche Mono-Schnüre könnt ihr empfehlen? Und was will mir Aliexpress mit Linie Zahl sagen? Tragkraft? Dicke?


Zu mono kann ich nix sagen. Aber über das "line number" - Problem bin ich auch schon gestolpert. In der Artikelbeschreibung ist dann eine Tabelle zu finden, in der du zur line number den Durchmesser und die Tragkraft findest. So wie hier z.b.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Hilfe, ich hatte "Artikelbeschreibung" nicht als URL erkannt. Jetzt bin ich etwas klüger  (yäääi)


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich kann etwas zur Sharky II von Kastking berichten. Habe sie seit knapp zwei Wochen am Mittelmeer im Einsatz. Bislang keine Anzeichen von Rost obwohl ich sie nicht abwasche. Hat eine schöne Salzkruste. Allerdings gibt es ein dickes fettes Problem. Durch die eigenwillige Rollenkonstruktion lässt sich die Spule nicht einfach abnehmen. Mit Mono und der Neigung der Rolle zu Unterwicklung steht man oft richtig dumm da. Köder draußen, Fitz auf der Rolle. Das Ding fliegt zu Hause direkt in den Müll oder bekommt Geflecht.


Könntest du das Problem mit der Spule bitte mal beschreiben? Liebäugel auch mit einer Sharky 2, allerdings mit der 6000er Größe zum Brandeln und ggf. Pilken in Norwegen. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Bremse ist gedichtet, wodurch das abschrauben schon mal dauert. Aber dann bekommt man die Spule nicht ab. Ich kann die nicht von der Achse ziehen. Vmtl. muss man noch irgendwelche Kleinteile raus basteln, was natürlich auf dem Wasser Mist ist.


----------



## Windelwilli (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn man die Spule nicht runter bekommt ist das natürlich Mist. 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fragezeichen (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So meine zweite Bestellung ist auch angekommen, aber ich bin relativ unzufrieden. Fairerweise muss ich natürlich erwähnen, dass das auch alles nur 0,50€-1,40€ Cranks waren, also auch für Ali nicht teuer. 

Bestellt waren einige kleine Cranks und Blinker (alles aus diesem Shop https://www.aliexpress.com/store/422919), 2 fehlten und wurden ohne Erwähnung des Verkäufers scheinbar durch 2 andere ersetzt. Der eine davon hatte keine Haken und auch beide zusammen waren billiger als die Köder, die ich eigentlich wollte.

Dann kam dazu, dass dieser hier https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-4-5cm-4-2g-Mini-Crank-Fishing-Lure-Hard-Bait-with-BKK-Hooks-8-Artical/32619492929.html stinkt wie Sau. Richtig fies nach Kleber/Lösungsmittel und ich glaube das bleibt auch so, hängt schon ein paar Tage zum Lüften ohne deutliche Besserung. Würde ich stark von abraten.

Ein Wobblertyp scheint mit Resten von Blei nach dem Zufallsprinzip beladen zu werden, habe 3 Stück mit Gewichten von ~6.7g, ~8.2g und ~8.4g. War eh ein sinkender, aber fast 2g Spielraum ist schon recht viel.

Verarbeitung im Sinne von Gussqualität der Wobblerhälften ist wechselhaft, hier und da ein paar "Pickel", aber nichts was den Lauf beeinflussen sollte. Für die Preise lasse ich das durchgehen.

Die Blinker sind kaum zu beanstanden, nur die Sprengringe sind teilweise etwas "ausgeleiert", das hat man aber auch bei den günstigen Blinkern hier in den Läden gelegentlich. Lauf/Rostanfälligkeit muss sich erst zeigen.

Da besonders bei Wobblern der Lauf entscheidend zur Beurteilung ist gibts vorerst keine Bilder/Links von mir, bis die im Wasser waren (habe keine Badewanne). Ich ahne nichts Gutes, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich hab jetzt vergessen wer nach meinem Softbaitbeitrag meinte erstmal nur für Fische die Pattex schnüffeln, aber das kann ich nicht bestätigen. Da ist allerdings auch so fieses "Aroma"zeug drauf, dass ich es auch nicht verneinen kann.

Egal welches "Aroma" und von welchem Hersteller, die riechen alle widerlich, ich sag immer riecht wie Geschlechtskrankheitskonzentrat.  Da könnte sich durchaus Lösungsmittelgeruch hinter verstecken.

Nachtrag: Also ich bin jetzt nicht in Tränen oder so, aber nachdem die Gummis alle ok waren hatte ich von den Wobblern etwas mehr erwartet als vielleicht gerechtfertigt war, in Anbetracht der Preise.

Haken vergessen: Das ist Roulette, reicht von Nagelprobe bestanden über so lala bis zu völlig unbrauchbar. Die verbauten Größen ergeben teilweise auch wenig Sinn, wird wohl verbaut was in dem Moment am billigsten lieferbar ist.


----------



## x2it (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Fragezeichen:

Wenn du gute kleine Wobble suchst die auch etwas taugen versuche die hier mal:
Link

Ich persönlich finde die ganz gut.
Kosten allerdings statt 1,29€ auch 2,94€, also mehr als das Doppelte |rolleyes

Stramme Schnur und Petri Heil damit!


----------



## nostradamus (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

kannst du einen link für die wobbler geben?


----------



## nigolo (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie tief laufen die wobbler? Suche auch so kleine cranks mit bis zu 2m lauftiefe. Und sind diese schwimmend? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Spule war nach Abspülen in der Bremse nass. Soviel zur Dichtung. Aber meine hatte von Anfang an da eine Beschädigung. Spule kriegt man nicht runter ohne einen Aluring rauszuhebeln. Nicht feldtauglich.
Ich würde in Zukunft nur die ganz billige weiße von KK kaufen. Die ist Standard, ohne jeden Schnulli und preiswert. Wenn die irgendwann wegrostet fliegt sie in den Müll. Aber das passiert eh nicht. Dafür habe ich zu viele Rollen :-D


----------



## MarcinD (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, war mal wieder shoppen bei Ali. Mal gucken, wie lange es dauert und wie gut die Qualität ist:

- Kastking geflochtene Schnur 0,23 mm in Braun / Tragkraft 9,1 Kg (Für Karpfen und Hecht auf KöFi)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Fortis-Series-550M-PE-Multifilament-Braided-Fishing-Line-Super-Strong-Fishing-Line-4-Strands-Carp/32741207509.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ayippc

- 7 cm Kunstköder
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10-Pcs-Lot-Tsurinoya-Pesca-Artificial-Soft-Fishing-Lures-7CM-Soft-Luminous-Fishing-Bait-Grub-Worm/32757200866.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ayippc

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10-Pcs-Lot-Tsurinoya-Pesca-Artificial-Soft-Fishing-Lures-7CM-Soft-Luminous-Fishing-Bait-Grub-Worm/32757200866.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ayippc

- Haken in Größe 1/0 und 5/0
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs-lot-Fishing-offset-hook-1-0-2-0-3-0-4-0-5-0-1/32789859153.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ayippc

- Waggler 1,5g + 2g
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs-lot-Fishing-offset-hook-1-0-2-0-3-0-4-0-5-0-1/32789859153.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ayippc

- 3g Posen (da bin ich voll auf das Foto reingefallen. Dachte es wären 10 Stk. #q)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3PCS-Lot-3g-19cm-Fishing-Float-Buoy-Bobbers-Flotteur-Peche-Tackle-Floats-Pesca-Pescaria-Acessorios/32792038578.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ayippc

- Posen in Chinastyle (Die wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren zu dem Preis)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10Pcs-Lots-Wood-Fishing-Float-Tackle-Tools-For-Fishing-Tank-Flotteur-Peche-Float-Fishing-Tackle-Tools/32811291266.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Ayippc

Ich werden mal berichten.


----------



## Kami One (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam auch mal wieder was an. Ein Set Zalt Wobbler Nachbauten und ein Bulldawg Nachbau.  Den Bulldawg hatte ich mir größer vorgestellt, aber auch so wird es gehen. Der Rest der Bestellung ist noch unterwegs.


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hi
hast du einen link für den Zalt


----------



## Kami One (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na klar 

Zalt Set: 5 stücke Zalt Moschus Fischköder lundberg Stalker Jerkbait Hecht Locken barsch Zander pesca Bass Köder 140mm 43g isca künstliche 3D augen
http://s.aliexpress.com/Evqa2meQ 

Gibt es auch einzeln im gleichen Shop (Mizugiwa).

Bulldawg: 1 STÜCK Mizugiwa Weichen Köder Pike Fischerei locken Bulldawg Bass Wobbler Köder Crankbait Zalt Troll Jerkbait Moschus 3D Augen 200mm 45g
http://s.aliexpress.com/YbQvqQby


----------



## n1c0 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Den Bulldawg hatte ich mir größer vorgestellt, aber auch so wird es gehen.


Wenn es mal wieder größer sein muss: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PC-Mizugiwa-Unicorn-Dawg-Pike-Musky-Fishing-Game-fish-Lure-115g-Soft-Plastic-Crank-Jerk-Bait/32789954191.html

115g und 30cm 

Kannst ja mal berichten wie die Köder so laufen und fangen, würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

so mittlerweile ist bei mir auch einiges aus Fernost eingetroffen, hier mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten... 

 Schnurzähler Digital funktioniert wie er soll

eine kleine Auswahl an verschiedensten Gummis

und ein paar beschwerte Wide Gap harken mit Spinner in verschiedenen Gewichten


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So als nächstes ein paar 

mini Jig Köpfe  

Cheburaska bleine in verschiedenen gewichtsklassen ( ul angeln)

und bullet Bleie in 2 verschiedenen gewichtsklassen ... ich find da jedoch das blei bischen weis zudem muss man die löcher teilweise aufstossen und sie färben bei zu langem kontakt stark ab ... denke jedoch für den preis von 13 euro ( für 100st) verschmerzbar


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

so hier nochmal eine  kurze köderübersicht 


die mini cranks  in der kiste  wurden ja hier auch schon mehrfach erwähnt  hab ich jetzt nicht extra abfotografiert


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So da ich mir auch ein paar rollen zugelegt hatte dachte ich bestell doch gleich auch noch verschiedene schüre,

geworden ist es die Kast King Super Power braided line ( kann ich nix zu sagen ist die tage erst angekommen fühlt sich aber nicht schlecht an ) 

in 3 verschiedenen Farben und stärken als 500m in 4fach geflecht version

die abweichungen der dicke könnt ihr auf den bildern sehen, denke das bischen ist verschmerzbar


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So dann für die baitcaster Verrückten #h

ich hab mir auch die Haibo Smart zugelegt schon länger aber auf Grund Zeitmangels Sie selber nicht gefischt.

Ich hab die BC mit einer Stealth Sommth 8 bespulen lassen, und vom fachpersonal mal probe werfen lassen. Er war überaus erstaunt das das teil so gut lief mit 6g  konnte er direkt ca 25m werfen   ich bin nicht so gut im schätzen

Aber sein Fazit ich hab definitiv nix verkehrt gemacht ( Aussage nach ein paar Probewürfen ... eine passende Rute hab ich vor Ort gekauft dazu aber später mehr)


Achsobei der Rolle waren Tuniglager dabei ( sind auch gleich verbaut worden) und sie kam direkt noch hause als 25€ Buchsendung bis 500g oder sowas war es also Zoll befreit fand ich mal sowas von super.


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So zu der Haibo Smart sollte es auch eine gute rute werden also was hatte ich gefunden eine BC die mit 3 Spitzen geliefert wird,
ich dachte Perfekt für die unterschiedlichen gewichte eine rute, gekauft.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Carbon-Material-L-M-MH-actions-3-Tip-Section-Spinning-annd-Casting-Fishing-Rod/32650313474.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.jEyvtb

Ich hatte nach ein paar tagen leider schon ein komisches bauchgefühl nachdem der Verkäufer  sich ewig mit dem versenden zeit gelassen hatte, nach anschreiben ob es ein problem gibt mit der rute , kam nur ne alles gut er verschickt noch am selber tag ...
Der tag des versendens war dann zufällig 5 tage später als ich stornieren angestossen hatte, da man dafür jedoch die zustimmung des Verkäufers benötigt  pustekuchen er zauberte einfach eine sendungsnummer aus dem hut hatte sie also an dem tag versendet.

Ich dachte alles klar nervt zwar aber wenns jetzt kommt isses oki.

Der Tag der Lieferung ( die wirklich schnell kam 7tage) kam und voller Vorfreude wurde ich nach genauerem hinschauen enttäuscht... also es kam wie es kommen musste und ich stiess einen Dispute an da der Verkäufer meinte es ist meine schuld das ich mit der Qualität nicht zufrieden bin und zu hohe Ansprüche hätte ...   aber guckt euch die Bilder an und entscheidet selber.

Das ende vom Lied und einiges nerven des Kundenservice von Ali wurden mir etwas mehr als 50% des Kaufpreises erstattet und ich hab die Rute etwas bearbeitet das sie nutzbar ist.

:r:r:r:r Diesen Shop / Verkäufer kann ich unter keinen Umständen empfehlen, tut euch einen Gefallen und lasst die Finger weg:r:r:r:r


Deswegen ist aktuell die Rute eine Foge Rage Ultron Finesse BC, gefält mir sehr gut und passt hervorragend zu der rolle.


----------



## n1c0 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Basti0602 schrieb:


> so hier nochmal eine  kurze köderübersicht
> 
> 
> die mini cranks  in der kiste  wurden ja hier auch schon mehrfach erwähnt  hab ich jetzt nicht extra abfotografiert


Hast du die Kiste auch bei Ali geholt, wenn ja Link biddddde 

Und die kleinen Krebse würden mich auch interessieren inkl. Haken.


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So dann zu dem Thema was ich vor ein paar seiten gelesen habe :

Sharky 2 ... wie es der Zufall will ist meine ( hat sich ein Kumpel zum Geburtstag gewünscht) in der 3000er Größe vorgestern angekommen.

Wie also bei allen Rollen werden die bei mir erstmal mehr oder weniger zerlegt und  kurz drüber geguckt. Das war auch gut wie ich feststellen musste denn, die Fräsung des Ratsche Kranz für die bremse war nicht sauber verarbeitet und es hingen noch späne innen.

Ich konnte diese jedoch leicht entfernen und im großen und ganzen macht die Rolle einen soliden Eindruck, sie läuft auch leichtgängig und ich denke der Kumpel wird Freude daran haben. Zudem kann man für den preis von 25€ nix meckern.


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Hast du die Kiste auch bei Ali geholt, wenn ja Link biddddde
> 
> Und die kleinen Krebse würden mich auch interessieren inkl. Haken.



ne die Kiste und die Haken habe ich nicht bei Ali geholt  die kiste ist folgendes:

http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Organizer-Caddy-XL-inkl-Tragekoffer/5086765/artikel.html

find ich preislich super  und die haken sind glaub grösse 4 er gamakatsu die ich noch rumliegen hatte .. link von den krebsen such ich später raus


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So abschliessend hab ich heute noch eine Freilaufrolle bekommen.

Die KM60 macht einen guten eindruck ist auch leichtgängig und ich hab keine späne finden können.

Vielleicht hat einer einen tipp zur Bespulung mono zum feedern oder geflochtene .... weiss leider noch nicht so genau wofür ich die überhaupt benutzen will |kopfkrat  ... verdammte ali sucht


----------



## Basti0602 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Und die kleinen Krebse würden mich auch interessieren inkl. Haken.



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-8Pcs-lot-Soft-Lures-Fishing-Lure-Lizards-Baits-Isca-Artificial-Para-Pesca/32715979147.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.Nq1LGq

da hab ich sie bestellt, hatte ronram mal empfohlen wenn ich mich net irre


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ Basti danke für deinen Bericht


----------



## bbfishing (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Bei mir kam auch mal wieder was an. Ein Set Zalt Wobbler Nachbauten und ein Bulldawg Nachbau.
> 
> Moin
> die Zalt habe ich auch bestellt, kann ich nur von abraten. Laut Beschreibung sollen die suspending sein, also schweben. Die gehen runter wie ein Stein, laufen nicht gut und vor allem sind die nicht dicht. Ich habe einen nach dem Angeln aufgebohrt, da sowieso nicht zu verwenden und es lief nicht gerade wenig Wasser heraus.
> ...


----------



## nostradamus (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke


----------



## Kami One (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Nen Kollege hier aus dem Forum mit dem ich ab und zu mal unterwegs bin hat die auch und bisher keine Probleme. Von daher hab ich auch zugeschlagen.

Die Zalts verlangen schon etwas Arbeit damit die schön laufen. Zum einfachen einkurbeln sind die nicht gedacht. 

Wer gut französich kann, hier mal ein Vergleichsvideo: https://youtu.be/ixHL6PhrvZw


----------



## x2it (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn man die bspw. etwas "jerkt" sind die schon in Ordnung. Natürlich nicht mit den originalen Zalt zu vergleichen. Dafür sind 5 Stück allerdings auch günstiger als 1 originaler..  Die Haken sollte man allerdings gegen hochwertige tauschen, sonst verliert man nach den ersten Fehlbissen schnell die Freude..!


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das Problem mit den Zaltnachbauten wurde aber in der Vergagenheit mehrfach beschrieben.
Ich habe auch welche davon. Zuerst muss man je nach Auslieferer mal die Haken tauschen. Zusätzlich muss man im Bereich der Ösen erstmal ordentlich mit Kleber arbeiten, da da meist das Wasser eindringt.
Suspender sind das eh nicht. Bereits bei den Gewichtsangaben und im Vergleich mit den Orginalen merkt man, dass es Sinker sind. Einige Anbieter sind ehrlich genug das auch so anzugeben.
Ich konnte meine ordentlich versiegeln und die Haken tauschen. Seitdem sind sie brauchbar. Dennoch nicht vergleichbar mit den Orginalen.


----------



## n1c0 (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Zaltnachbauten wurde aber in der Vergagenheit mehrfach beschrieben.
> Ich habe auch welche davon. Zuerst muss man je nach Auslieferer mal die Haken tauschen. Zusätzlich muss man im Bereich der Ösen erstmal ordentlich mit Kleber arbeiten, da da meist das Wasser eindringt.
> Suspender sind das eh nicht. Bereits bei den Gewichtsangaben und im Vergleich mit den Orginalen merkt man, dass es Sinker sind. Einige Anbieter sind ehrlich genug das auch so anzugeben.
> Ich konnte meine ordentlich versiegeln und die Haken tauschen. Seitdem sind sie brauchbar. Dennoch nicht vergleichbar mit den Orginalen.



Hab auch mal paar von den fake Zalts geordert, kannst du günstige und gute Haken zum Tauschen empfehlen? Und welche Größe nehm ich am besten, hab kein Vergleich hier.


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mach welche von denen ab und geh am besten damit mal in den Laden. Wenn schon gut und "preiswert" dann nimm VMC. 
Ne Nummer kleiner reicht bei den Nachbauten (zumindest bei meinen Modellen) völlig aus. Ich hatte da Monsterdrillinge dran. War wohl für die Haifischjagt gedacht oder die Überreste von nem Walfänger.
Beim Chinamann habe ich noch keine getestet. Hab mir bisher nurmal die hier vor kurzem genannten Haken für Drop Shoten zum testen bestellt. Sind aber noch nicht da.
Drillinge bei wichtigen Montagen und Ködern achte ich auf Qualität. Was nutzt der billige Chinahaken, wenn er stumpf und instabil ist.


----------



## magut (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab endlich wieder mal was bekommen
komische Teile -- eine Mischung aus Wobbler und Gummifisch.
Harter Kern und darüber Gummi  
Haken sehen nicht gerade gut aus und Lauf wird erst am Sonntag getestet -- dann kann ich mehr berichten.
Erster Eindruck haut mich nicht um , aber dafür schön gefärbt.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-5pcs-Simulation-Fishing-Lure-80mm-14g-Sinking-Artificial-Bait-Shad-Minnow-3D-Eye-Wobbler-Bass/32712181390.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.rXd89R


----------



## DeralteSack (12. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand von euch mal ein paar gute Skirts für Jigs gesehen?
Such noch welche und meine eigenen Köder zu basteln.
Ich hatte mal welche bei Ali gefunden, die gut aussahen und auch zu nen angenehmen Preis ne ordentliche Menge enthalten war. Leider gibt es die nicht mehr.
Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Tipp und habt positive Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Händler und Produkt.


----------



## Cynastorix (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal ein paar gute Skirts für Jigs gesehen?
> Such noch welche und meine eigenen Köder zu basteln.
> Ich hatte mal welche bei Ali gefunden, die gut aussahen und auch zu nen angenehmen Preis ne ordentliche Menge enthalten war. Leider gibt es die nicht mehr.
> Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Tipp und habt positive Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Händler und Produkt.



Moin, 
ich habe diese hier. Das Problem an denen ist, dass man beim abmachen von de Jigköpfen etwas aufpassen muss weil sonst die Gummis verrutschen und die Teile auseinanderfallen, mit etwas vorsicht bekommt man das aber hin.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fish-Lures-6-Bundles-Silicone-Skirts-DIY-Salty-Rubber-Jig-Lures-Squid-Fishing-Bait-Free-Shipping/32785810890.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.RxhijW


----------



## Karlosso (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte vor 5 Tagen einen Disput zur Schnur eröffnet, dem ich Fotos  und einem Video beigefügt hatte. Unter anderem sollte ich dort einen  Betrag eingeben welchen ich erstattet haben möchte. Das tat ich. Der  Verkäufer hat sich nicht bei mir gemeldet und nun wurde das Geld zurück  überwiesen. Kommt jetzt noch irgendetwas seitens AliExpress oder SeaKnight? Muss ich DISPUTE FINISHED nun anklicken? Denn bei Refund Information ist der Punkt Refund Complete noch nicht rot.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auch sowas ist beim Ali deutlich günstiger und hat die gleiche Qualität wie hierzulande.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/carp-fishing-rod-pod-connector-quick-release-connector-easy-to-install-to-bank-stick-rod-pod/32216952264.html

4 Stk. für läppische 5,80€

Bei uns leg ich für 3 Stk. locker mal 10-12€ hin, für exakt die gleiche Qualität. |rolleyes


----------



## DeralteSack (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok. Danke. Die sehen brauchbar aus und auch preislich in Ordnung.


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch mal ein paar gute Skirts für Jigs gesehen?
> Such noch welche und meine eigenen Köder zu basteln.
> Ich hatte mal welche bei Ali gefunden, die gut aussahen und auch zu nen angenehmen Preis ne ordentliche Menge enthalten war. Leider gibt es die nicht mehr.
> Aber vielleicht habt ihr ja nen Tipp und habt positive Erfahrungen mit dem ein oder anderen Händler und Produkt.


Ich hab die hier geholt. Auf den ersten Blick sehen Sie gut aus, hab sie aber noch nicht getestet... 
Easy Catch 20pcs Mixed Color Fishing Rubber Jig Skirts 50 Strands Silicone Skirt Wire With Rubber Ring Fly Tying Rubber Material
http://s.aliexpress.com/7zMvqAzi 
(from AliExpress Android)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich war auch erst skeptisch, da diese Schnelladapter hierzulande doch deutlich teurer verkauft werden.
Beim hiesigen Lokalhändler liegt der Stückpreis bei etwa 4,50€, von Prologic findet man sie in diversen Setgrößen zu etwa 3-4€ das Stück.

Ich hab es dann einfach mal probiert beim Ali damit, findet man auch recht häufig da, allerdings auch zu sehr schwankenden Preisen.
Da ich 8 Stk. brauche, hätte ich natürlich auch nen 8er Pack bei einem Händler da ordern können. Mit den 2x 4er für je 5,80 kam ich aber letztlich doch noch etwas günstiger.
Da muß man aber, sofern man mehrere Packs ordern will, etwas aufpassen. Oftmals werden bereits bei 2 Packs (fast egal welche Art von Artikel) Versandkosten fällig, sodaß dies mitunter auch mal teurer werden kann wie bei anderen Anbietern.

Hier noch mal 2 Vergleichsbilder der Adapter.
Links ist ein Prologic Adapter vom deutschen Versandhandel, recht das chinesische Pendant.
Sie sind miteinander kompatibel und bis auf 2 kleine Unterschiede (beim Prologic ist das obere Innengewinde schwarz lackiert, beim Chinesen blank, der Schaft des oberen Teils ist beim Chinesen angeschrägt), die aber nichts an der Qualität reduzieren, völlig identisch.
Die Spannkraft der Feder ist beim chinesischen Pendant quasi gleich.


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Muss ich DISPUTE FINISHED nun anklicken? .



Der Disput ist für dich erledigt, wenn du dein Geld hast.
Die melden sich immer recht schnell. Oft ist es so, das der Verkäufer sich mit dem Chef Rücksprechen muss. DAs kann 1-2 Tage dauern.

Ich hatte letztens 4$ zurück bekommen. Die höhe wurde vom Verkäufer vorgeschlagen. Da der Artikel 20€ gekostet hat und nicht komplett ohne Funktion war, ist das mehr als fair.


----------



## ronram (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die UL-China-Combo hat gerade einen 82er Hecht gemeistert.

Das ist Qualität, die überzeugt.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die UL-China-Combo hat gerade einen 82er Hecht gemeistert.
> 
> Das ist Qualität, die überzeugt.



Petri Heil und bitte den Link posten :l


----------



## ronram (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke. 
Die ganze Combo steht hier im Thread.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind ja nur 261 Seiten ;-P


----------



## Kami One (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ok, hier ist meine UL-China-Liste :vik:
> 
> Rute: Klick
> Mein Eindruck: reales WG um 3-4g. 2g werden sich aber auch sehr gut werfen lassen. Aktion ist semiparabolisch. Die Verarbeitung ist sauber. Die Spitze ist sensitiv, aber dennoch hat sie ein gewisses Rückrat. Ich hatte mal eine Daiwa Sweepfire UL (ja, auch sehr günstig), aber die war ein Wabbelstock. Versand mit ePacket kam hier in D mit DPD an. Ich würde die Rute definitiv weiterempfehlen. Für 22€ macht man da keinen Fehler.
> ...


Schnell zu finden wenn man die hervorragenden Beiträge von ronram in dem Thread durchsucht.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke! Wie kann ich denn nach Autoren filtern?


----------



## Kami One (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab es jetzt zwar am Telefon mit tapatalk gemacht. Aber im Internet sollte es genauso gehen!? 

Auf den Namen klicken und dann die Beiträge durchscrollen bis der passende kommt.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die UL-China-Combo hat gerade einen 82er Hecht gemeistert.
> 
> Das ist Qualität, die überzeugt.


Der hat bestimmt nen geilen Drill an so einer feinen Rute abgeliefert.
Die Beiträge von ronram sind echt immer klasse.


----------



## magut (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

82 ér hatte ich npch nicht aber 76 war der größte den die KOmbo bei mir ans Boot gebracht hat. UND JA macht echt Laune mit dem feinen Gerät UND JA ich hätte das vorher nicht geglaubt das ich das mal sage
Hab diese Kombo jetzt mehr in der Hand als meine teuren Wunderwuzi Spinnkombos 
LG
Mario


----------



## ronram (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Schnell zu finden wenn man die hervorragenden Beiträge von ronram in dem Thread durchsucht.


Danke, das ist aber nett. 


Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke! Wie kann ich denn nach Autoren filtern?


Was auf jeden Fall geht ist das Suchen nach Begriffen. Mache ich manchmal auch, da der Thread doch unübersichtlich geworden ist. "UL" sollte aber die möglichen Ergebnisse gut eingrenzen können.


Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> Der hat bestimmt nen geilen Drill an so einer feinen Rute abgeliefert.
> Die Beiträge von ronram sind echt immer klasse.


Vielen Dank. 
Am Anfang dachte ich, ich hätte einen Hänger. 
Ich saß schon etwas deprimiert auf einer Parkbank an einem niederländischen Polder mit dem Ziel einen kleinen Barsch zu fangen, da die Poldertour schlechter läuft als erwartet... und rufe dem Kollegen noch zu, dass ich jetzt auch noch einen Hänger hätte...bis sich der Hänger in Bewegung gesetzt hat. 
Dann ging es ab. 



magut schrieb:


> 82 ér hatte ich npch nicht aber 76 war der größte den die KOmbo bei mir ans Boot gebracht hat. UND JA macht echt Laune mit dem feinen Gerät UND JA ich hätte das vorher nicht geglaubt das ich das mal sage
> Hab diese Kombo jetzt mehr in der Hand als meine teuren Wunderwuzi Spinnkombos
> LG
> Mario


100%ige Bestätigung


----------



## ronram (15. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ein kurzes Feedback zu dem Topwater-Köder:

Fliegt sehr weit.
Läuft walk the dog.

Wirklich sehr gut.

(Link hab ich nicht zur Hand, steht aber hier im Thread.)


----------



## ronram (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich hab mal zwei Päckchen No-Knot-Verbinder bestellt. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Nix glänzendes, sondern schön matt dunkel. Hab mal ein Dutzend befingert und keine scharfe Spitze oder ähnliches gefunden. Da hab ich hier im Laden bisher schlechtere Qualität bekommen.
> 100pcs/lot  Stainless Fishing Line Wire Fishing Connector Barrel Swivel Accessories Snap Pin Without Knot Tackle Tool Lure Kit
> http://s.aliexpress.com/ZfmuAvMN
> (from AliExpress Android)
> ...


Ich habe mir die beiden kleinsten Größen bestellt und teste sie gerade am Rhein.
Bei Hängern sind sie stabiler als mein 30er FC von Berkley.


----------



## x2it (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ronram:

Bei einem Hänger immer noch dem Motto: Los schwimm schon weg


----------



## ronram (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte ich hier am NRW-Rhein schon mehrmals. Einmal sogar auf einen CN-Gummifisch.
Das sind dann die Welse, die mit Zander-/Barschtackle nicht mehr fangbar sind...

Ist immer wieder ein interessantes Erlebnis.


----------



## addicted (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal ein wenig Offtopic, ich bin im August in Dänemark, lohnt es sich dort tackle shoppen zu gehen?


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



addicted schrieb:


> Mal ein wenig Offtopic, ich bin im August in Dänemark, lohnt es sich dort tackle shoppen zu gehen?


Meiner Erfahrun nach nicht. Du kannst über das eine oder andere Sonderangebot stolpern und findest ein etwas anderes Sortiment vor als hier im Laden. Im Großen und ganzen habe ich in den letzten Jahren aber den Eindruck, dass ich Angelgerät lieber zu Hause kaufe als im Dänemark-Urlaub. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern sind Haken gekommen.

einmal Jighaken ohne Köpfe. Die sind sehr stabil ... sehr sehr stabil.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-Fishing-Hook-stainless-steel-1-0-O-shaughnessy-JIG-Hook-Jig-Big-Hook-0/32239046045.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.aDkvgL

und Einzelhaken zum Umrüsten von Wobbler oder Blinker etc.
Die sind echt gut.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Wholesalers-Fishing-Bait-Barb-Fishhook-Lure-Tackle-With-Box-Size-4-6-8-10-12/32575924138.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.aDkvgL

Verbrauchsware....:q
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-Hook-Secure-Keepers-Holders-Lures-Jig-Fuji-Hooks-Safe-Keeping-For-FOR-Fishing-Rods-Black/32777334310.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.aDkvgL


----------



## x2it (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*






Schöne Alternative zu den Keitech Easy Shiner.
Ich konnte bis dato keinen Unterschied erkennen!

Siehe Bilder im Anhang, die hab ich grad mit dem Handy nach Erhalt des Pakets gemacht!

Infos: Link

20 Stück liegen bei ca. 3,00€ inkl. Versand!


----------



## postmaster (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Kastking Mega8 schnüre sind jetzt auch in Gelb und Blau erhältlich :l Ich habe die farben in grün und schwarz daheim, sind echt gute schnüre. Allerdings angele ich auch "nur" auf Forelle & Hecht.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-2016-New-Braid-Line-300Yds-274M-0-14-0-45mm-20-80LB-8-Strands-Super/32530572016.html


----------



## Ezperte (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir jetzt eine schwarze Mega8 bestellt, ich nehme auch an einer Kastking Produktkampagne teil, in der ich die Sachen nur auf Amazon bewerten muss um sie ersetzt zu kriegen,  so werde ich weite Teile der Kastking Produktpalette kennenlernen können.


----------



## Enno2000 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das klingt interessant. Da ich eine menge von Kastking bestellt habe würden mich über nähere Infos dazu freuen. LG


----------



## Ezperte (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meinst du Infos zur Produktkampagne? 
Hm, ich kann dir da eigentlich nicht viel sagen, ich wurde eines Tages angeschrieben und gefragt ob ich da nicht mitmachen möchte, das Ganze läuft über Amazon, also bei Amazon bestellen, dann eine Bewertung schreiben, dann die Bestellnummer an die Kontaktperson schicken und dann wird einem das Geld über Paypal zurück überwiesen.
Mehr kann ich noch nicht zu sagen, aber wenn ich mehr weiß und ich auch schon eine solche Aktion durch habe, melde ich mich.


----------



## Enno2000 (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Die Infos haben mir schon weiter geholfen . Ich habe die Kastking Summer Rolle in weiß gerade bestellt und dann ein zweites mal die Kastking Ranger Rute.


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-SR-2000-3000-4000-5000-Series-10BBs-Spinning-Reel-Fishing-Reel-For-Carp-Fishing-Sea/32378452962.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.woB5Ua


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Ranger-Top-Quality-Carbon-1-8M-2-1M-2-4M-2-7M-Portable-Telescopic-Fishing/32579039633.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.woB5Ua

Geiler Laden


----------



## TemPeck (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Haben die Ruten da eigentlich alle keine Angaben zum Wurfgewicht oder bin ich einfach nur blind? #c

Edit: Okay jetzt habe ich es doch gefunden - also blind...


----------



## x2it (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Rollen von KastKing?


----------



## TemPeck (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Stimmt, meine verlinkten sehen nach "stärkeren" aus, die normalen dürften solche sein :
> Super Sharp Brand BKK Anchor Hook,20 pcs/lot Size #6 #8 Fishing Treble Hooks, Triple Hook For Lure Fishing Free Shipping
> http://s.aliexpress.com/AvYf67JJ
> (from AliExpress Android)
> Wenn du einen anderen link findest oder hast, poste ihn gerne auch. Irgendwann brauche ich die auch [emoji6]



Moin!

Hat schon jemand die o.g. Haken bestellt und getestet?

Bei mir sind nun meine Bestellungen div. Wobbler angekommen. Bei einigen war ich überrascht, wie spitz die Haken sind. 
Bei anderen besteht der wesentliche Vorteil darin, dass man sich nicht verletzt, wenn man aus versehen mal rein packt #d

Also müssen einige Drillinge ausgetauscht werden...

Abgesehen von den verlinkten Drillingen: hat sonst noch jemand ne gute Alternative?


----------



## fischbär (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4694009

Ging auf wLure C547. Das Ding ist wirklich super für Zander!


----------



## x2it (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja die wLure sollen wirklich top sein!

Bei mir ist dieser Köder noch eingetroffen. Zwar mit ca 8€ recht teuer aber ein absolut geniales Swimbait!


----------



## x2it (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sorry konnte die Bilder nicht in den vorherigen Post mit einfügen. Der Köder erinnert sehr an die von Jackson finde ich! Link


----------



## MarcinD (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

hier hat doch bestimmt schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den Rollen aus China gemacht. Die Kastking Sharky II Rolle haben hier auch schon einige, wie ich gelesen habe. Taugt die wirklich was und hält die die Bremskraft Angaben? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kas...lgo_pvid=c24d0ee6-cbce-4210-a79b-c361caaecc51

Von Kastking gibt es ja auch die etwas günstigeren Rollen wie Centron 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KastKing-Centron-Series-9-1-Ball-Bearings-Carp-Fishing-Reel-8KG-Max-Drag-Power-5-2/216889_32816290919.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.binehx
oder Mela
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KastKing-2016-New-Mela-Smoother-Faster-Speed-Spinning-Reel-with-Extra-Spool-Saltwater-Fishing-Reel-Free/216889_32593491589.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.binehx
oder Mako
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/KastKing-MAKO-Spinning-Reel-Wheel-10KG-Multi-disc-Drag-Metal-Spool-Handle-Carp-Bait-Runner-Feeder/216889_32587797263.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.binehx

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

Ansonsten hat jemand schon die Rollen der hier zulande vertretenen Marken gekauft und kann was zu sagen. z.B. solche hier:

Abu Garcia Black Max 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/2017-New-Original-ABU-GARCIA-BLACK-MAX-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-BMAXSP5-60-500-6000-3-1BB/1053031_32795289392.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.S0aW9h

Daiwa Crest
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=40ede942-663c-4e61-932f-948a75050f2c&tpp=1

Daiwa Mission
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=40ede942-663c-4e61-932f-948a75050f2c&tpp=1

Shimano Sienna FE
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...id=e9790271-2fbf-4285-9cbf-dbc24eae9b1c&tpp=1

Würde mich echt interessieren, ob es sich lohnt bei Ali oder lieber hierzulande etwas zu kaufen. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## TemPeck (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bezüglich der Markenrollen habe ich mal eben nur kurz die von dir verlinkte Shimano angesehen - die kriegst du hier sogar ein wenig günstiger. 
Und selbst ein gewisser Preisunterschied würde mich nicht davon abhalten, die lieber hier zu bestellen. Wenn dann doch mal was defekt ist oder hat man es wahrscheinlich ein wenig einfacher was die Garantieansprüche etc. angeht. 

Sollte es einen wirklich nennenswerten Preisunterschied geben, muss man immer auch die Gefahr im Hinterkopf behalten, Plagiatsware zu bekommen. Wie hoch die Gefahr ist, mag ich nicht zu sagen, hören tut man es aber immer mal wieder. 

Bei den KastKing Rollen überlege ich derzeit auch, ob ich mir eine kleine für meine Bolo-Rute bestelle. Man liest viel positives und daher denke ich mal dass man da im Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht arg viel falsch macht...


----------



## Faulenzer21 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Shimano Sienna bekommst du hier mit ein wenig googeln meist billiger, die Daiwa Mission entspricht der, für den deutschen Markt, Daiwa Ninja welche du hier ebenfalls zum selben Preis oder billiger bekommst. Zu den Kastking Rollen kann ich leider nichts sagen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schomi (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe die Sharky II und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich habe die 3000er. Zur Bremskraft kann ich nichts sagen.
Ich nehme sie zum leichten Posenfischen oder leichten Spinnfischen mit 20er monofilen Schnur.


----------



## Kami One (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es sind mal wieder ein paar Sachen eingetrudelt.

2 Jerkbaits mit Twisterschwanz ala McMio. Sehr schöne Verarbeitung und die Haken gehen auch voll in Ordnung. 

Versandkostenfrei angelausrüstung großhandel fischköder Jerkbait WENIG LIEBLING (80mm 26,5g)-Mit Weichen schwanz
http://s.aliexpress.com/RnAj6vqy











Und ein paar Crosslock Snaps. Die waren zwar nicht megagünstig, aber immerhin günstiger als im Laden und sehen sehr stabil aus. 

Fish king 3 packs 10 teile/los 0 #-6 # wirbel mit kreuz lock snap angelhaken locken stecker terminal angelgerät
http://s.aliexpress.com/7Z7rYBfA


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich hab die auch. die sind gut fängig. Die echten MC Mio wiegen über 70 gramm, die hier nur 27gramm ? 
Man kann sie auch mit ner "Zanderrute" gut werfen und muss nicht die große Jerke mitnehmen. Allerdings ist das nix für tiefe Gewässer.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4670525&postcount=391


----------



## Kami One (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das kommt auf die Version an. Der McMio Junior wiegt zB 22 g in der slow sinking Variante.

Die Teile sollen aber glaub ich auch keine Kopie sein, sondern sind einfach nur nach dem gleichen Prinzip aufgebaut.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

stimmt die wiegen 22gr. Die China Version funktioniert jedenfalls.


----------



## fosiel (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich hab die gekauft und kann mich bisher auch nicht beschweren!

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/YUMOSHI-brand-Fishing-reel-spinning-reel-13BB-5-5-1-lightweight-Super-strength-Saltwater-for-sea/32706617219.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7moKLk

und diese Kastking ist auf dem Weg zu mir 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Sharky-II-Series-Waterproof-Spinning-Reel-for-Sea-Fishing-11BBs-Max-Drag-19KG-Saltwater-Winter/32753181514.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.98ekqx

Und ein fettes DANKESCHÖN!!! an alle die ihre Erfahrungen hier geschildert haben ... meine Bestellliste ist voll


----------



## x2it (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der ist vor einigen Tagen auch noch angekommen. Ich denke mal dass jeder inzwischen die mehrteilien Köder kennt - diesen hier habe ich mir allerdings geholt weil er 7 Segmente hat. Das Laufverhalten ist der Wahnsinn! :lLink Preis 2-3€


----------



## mittellandchannel (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

in Deutschland rund 11 €


----------



## fischbär (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sharky II ist Mist weil Spule nicht einfach abnehmbar! Mako ist ok fürs leichte Feedern, aber die Spule ist nicht perfekt zentriert so dass der Unterwickelschutz nicht 100pro funktioniert. Zudem ist das Wickelbild nicht toll. Spule selbst ohne Unterlegscheibe zu hoch. Zudem ist der Stab zum Halter relativ wacklig. Beim Drill wackelt die Rolle schon ein Bisschen.

Kastking Summer ist hingegen top. Einfach im Aufbau aber gut verarbeitet.


----------



## fischbär (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mit "Marken" würde ich bei Ali aufpassen. Hatte eine Abu Rute, die war Fake. Zum Glück von Ali Geld bekommen.


----------



## MarcinD (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah, danke für Euer Feedback. Das mit den Markenrollen hatte ich auch so im Gefühl. Lieber 40 € hier statt 30 € bei Ali ausgeben und sicher sein. 
Die Kastking Summer schaue ich mir mal genauso an wie die Yumoshi Rollen. Die scheint man gut für < 20 € zu bekommen. 

Muss nur nochmal nach der genauen Bremskraft der Rollen fragen.


----------



## hanzz (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bin da letztens auf eine Rolle gestossen. Sieht sehr interessant aus.
Kennt die jemand ?


http://s.aliexpress.com/6nqeEz26


----------



## n1c0 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Bin da letztens auf eine Rolle gestossen. Sieht sehr interessant aus.
> Kennt die jemand ?
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/6nqeEz26


Sieht aus wie die KastKing Mela II

Die gibt es ja schon in DE für 35€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01AD8RWNQ/


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da würde mir die Spule mit den doch sehr freien Waben mal gar nicht zusagen.....die zieht Schmutz und Dreck an wie nix Gutes.

Wäre für mich von vornherein nen KO-Kriterium, egal wie toll der Rest der Rolle ist.


----------



## STRULIK (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe mir die zwei bestellt. Super verarbeitet, bin voll zufrieden.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Top-2-74m-Brave-spinning-fishing-rod-FUJI-Guides-98-Carbon-Fiber-Fishing-Rod-8-38g/32714798550.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Brave-Fresh-Water-Casting-Rod-1-83m-1-98m-2-13m-M-ML-MH-98/32711627161.html


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



STRULIK schrieb:


> Habe mir die zwei bestellt. Super verarbeitet, bin voll zufrieden.
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Brave-Fresh-Water-Casting-Rod-1-83m-1-98m-2-13m-M-ML-MH-98/32711627161.html



In der Beschreibung steht als zweites Wort "mutig".
Genau so hätte ich es auch beantwortet.

Schön zu hören, das du Glück gehabt hast.
Was kam als Zoll und MWST noch drauf?


----------



## Bibbelmann (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mit Glück hat das in dem Fall nicht soviel zu tun.  Brave Ruten kann  ich auch empfehlen


----------



## Volcano666 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe mittlerweile auch einiges bei AliExpress bestellt. Teilweise auf Empfehlungen hier aus dem Thread teilweise durch eigene Suchen.

Ich möchte hier kurz meine Meinung zu den Sachen mitteilen.

1.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/80PCS-lot-Fishing-Rod-Rings-for-Repair-Kit-DIY-8-Sizes-Stainless-Steel-Ceramic-Fishing-Rod/32773671297.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.oDmXLk

Da ich irgendwie das Glück habe und meine Spitzenringe zerstöre ohne es zu merken (verbiegen, Einlage beschädigen) und ich nicht jedes mal 2-3 Euro zahlen wollte habe ich mir dieses Set geholt. Bin hier vollzufrieden. Spitzenringe passen super auf meine Ruten und die Einlagen sind auch top, glatt und ohne Schäden. Kann ich weiterempfehlen.

2.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/150-x-Float-Stops-Rubber-Stop-Stopper-Pole-Match-Sea-Coarse-Carp-Fishing-L601/32588023258.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.oDmXLk

Hier gibt es nicht viel zusagen. Stopper, welche genau das tun was sie sollen.

3.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pieces-Lot-High-Qaulity-Aluminum-Boilie-Needle-Baiting-Tool-Multiple-Function-Boilie-Loading-Device-Carp/32576008514.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.oDmXLk

Boiliebohrer und Ködernadel in einem. Für den Preis top und schön handlich.

4.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/30pcs-lot-Soft-Bait-Spring-Lock-Pin-Crank-Hook-Soft-Bait-Connect-Fixed-Pin-Latch-Pin/32659379084.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.oDmXLk
5.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-14MM-Universal-Soft-Lure-Bait-Pin-Fishing-Pin-Spring-Stainless-Steel-Lock-Pins-Connect/32776256798.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YcXF4C

Diese habe ich für das Chebu-System geholt um das verrutschen des Köders zu verhindern. Kann beide Artikel empfehlen, jedoch sind diese für kleine Gummifische nicht besonders gut geeignet, wenn diese noch aufgeklebte Augen haben. Da diese beim Einschrauben beschädigt werden und abfallen. Aber die Köder verrutschen nun nicht mehr so leicht auf einem Offsethaken.

6.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Good-deal-Portable-Fishing-Line-Winder-Reel-Spool-Spooler-System-Tackle-Aluminum/32601754198.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YcXF4C

Eine kleine Hilfe beim Bespulen von Rollen. Hilft mir persönlich ungemein, da ich hier auch die Bremswirkung durch die Federn einstellen kann und somit die Schnur immer mit einer gewissen Spannung auf die Rolle bekomme. Saugnapf hält auch gut auf glatten Flächen. Für diesen Preis ist dies ein gutes Hilfsmittel.

7.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20m-Carp-fishing-Tackle-PVA-string-line-for-carp-fishing-boilie-accessories-and-hook-bait/32731102050.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YcXF4C
8.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50PCS-Fishing-PVA-Bag-Carp-Coarse-Fishing-Water-soluble-Tackle-Dissolve-Tool/32764602258.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YcXF4C

Löst sich gut auf und tut genau was es soll. 

9.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10Pcs-lot-EVA-Foam-Wire-Board-Fishing-Winding-Line-Board-Pesca-Fishing-Tackle-Accessories-12cm-8cm/32776494285.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YcXF4C
10.	https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YcXF4C&orderId=83670172585607&productId=32765551936  Leider nicht mehr verfügbar!

Super für meine Vorfächer. Das Produkt unter Punkt 9 habe ich mir in 8 cm geholt. Dies war mir aber doch zu klein. Das Produkt unter Punkt 10 ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar, gefällt mir aber besser. Diese sind 14 cm lang und haben noch zusätzliche Einkerbungen um auch kleine Schlaufen drauf zu bekommen.

11.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/J34-Free-Shipping-100pcs-Nice-Fastlock-Snap-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hooks/32601035080.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YcXF4C

Hier habe ich mir Snaps in Größe 1 und 2 bestellt aber leider zweimal Größe 1 erhalten. Getestet habe ich diese noch nicht. Aber auf den ersten Blick erwecken diese bei mir keinen vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck, da Sie doch sehr dünndrahtig sind.

12.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-Modes-2300-Lumens-lanterna-Torch-light-mini-LED-Flashlight-Zoomable-Penlight-Lantern-with-Charger-18650/32465480655.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.E2jwen

Kleine LED Taschenlampe mit 5 Modi. Leider habe ich den Punkt mit den 5 Modi überlesen. Somit wechselt der Modus jedes Mal nach einem Ein- und Ausschalten. Dies finde ich sehr nervig. Es scheint aber auch Modelle zugeben wo dies nicht der Fall ist Ansonsten ist Sie sehr hell und hat eine Zoomfunktion

13.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Lixada-30-PCS-Mixed-Size-Metal-Sequin-Spinnerbait-Fishing-Lure-Paillette-Spoon-Bait-Fishing-Tackle-30/32777816116.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.E2jwen

Set an kleinen Spinnern fürs Barschangeln. Ist eine sehr schöne Auswahl jedoch ist die mitgelieferte Box etwas zu klein. Die Verarbeitung ist auch nicht die Beste und der Draht wirkt auch nicht sonderlich Stabil. Für den Preis aber vertretbar.

14.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Plier-Scissor-Line-Cutter-Hook-Remover-Forceps-Tackle/32755868249.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.E2jwen

Verwende ich beim Feedern zum Haken lösen und bin total zufrieden.

15.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pcs-Pack-Braid-Knotless-Connectors-Fishing-Line-Wire-Connector-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Accessory-Pesca-Tackle-Tool/32704683823.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.E2jwen

Diese No-Knots habe ich in S und M geholt. Wirken sehr stabil und sind das Geld wert. Bisher keine Probleme mit diesen gehabt.

16.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/kASTKING-Brand-274M-8-strands-Japan-pe-braided-fishing-line-multifilament-fishing-Wire-for-all-fishing/32531109200.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.E2jwen

Die KastKing habe ich für meinen Vater in 0,14 mm geholt. Ist um einiges dünner als eine 0,15 mm PowerPro meiner Meinung. Finde die Schnur toll jedoch nicht wirklich farbbeständig.

In Bild 1 ist die Spule ungefischt und auf Bild 2 nach zweimal fischen. Man sieht deutlich, dass das Grün einem gelb weicht.

17.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing2015-new-300Yd-274M-Fluorocarbon-Fishing-Line-0-16-0-45mm-4-30LB-Carbon-Fiber-Leader/32530432654.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rUv98o

Fluorcarbon von Kastking für meine Vorfächer. Für 274 m ein echtes Schnäppchen und bin voll zufrieden damit.

18.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Anmuka-100PCS-Lot-8mm-2mm-Round-Soft-Rubber-Beads-Carp-Fishing-Beans-Rig-Accessory-Tackle-Carp/32797835854.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rUv98o

Gummiperlen als Knotenschutz. Hier gibt es auch nichts zu beanstanden. Sind genauso wie beschrieben und erfüllen Ihren Zweck.

19.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-19cm-7-5-inches-Aluminum-Fishing-Pliers-Multifunctional-Fishing-Scissors-Line-Cutter-Fishing-Hook/32720462223.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rUv98o

Ich habe mit auch eine Multifunktionszange von KastKing gegönnt. Schneidet Schnur einwandfrei. Sprengringe lassen sich auch super öffnen. Leider sind keine Druckpunkte für Klemmhülsen vorhanden. Kommt mit einer eigenen Tasche. Im Großen und Ganzen bin ich aber total zufrieden.

20.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Aluminum-Alloy-Fishing-Hook-Tier-Double-headed-Needle-Knots-Tie-Fishing-Line-Knotter-Fishhook-Tie-Device/32726605559.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rUv98o

Kleine Hilfe zum Hakenbinden. Tut genau was es soll.

21.	https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50PCS-Fishing-Bearing-Rolling-Swivel-Steel-Alloy-With-Snap-Fishhook-Lure-Connector-Fish-Hook-Tackle/32659646671.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rUv98o 

Diese Karabinerwirbeln habe ich mir in jeder Größe geholt. Bin total überrascht wie gut die sind. Verwende diese Sowohl fürs Friedfisch angeln als auch fürs Raubfischangeln und meine Stahlvorfächer. Sind sehr stabil und haben auch bei einem 80 cm Hecht nicht nachgegeben. Kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen.

Diese Waren habe ich bisher erhalten und bin wirklich begeistert, dass man zum größten Teil wirklich gute und brauchbare Produkte bekommt. Ich war zu Beginn sehr skeptisch aber mit jedem Paket wurde meine Skepsis in Vorfreude umgewandelt. Habe nun auch eine Ultralight Rute und die KastKing Sharky II geordert und warte darauf.
Insbesondere so kleine Ware wie Wirbel, No-Knots, etc. lohnen Sie bei AliExpress zu bestellen, da man hier ordentlich spart.

Viele Grüße


----------



## ronram (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ein super Beitrag .
Danke! 

Da werde ich heute abend bestimmt etwas von kaufen...jetzt auf dem Handy überflogen gefallen mir die Karabiner spontan sehr gut.

Die KK empfehle ich immer in weiß, also farblos. Fische keine andere geflochtene mehr.
Das KK FC (coated) habe ich auch...nur noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bedanke mich für deine Ausführlichkeit.
Einiges davon habe ich bereits selbst.

Zwei Sachen in meine Einkaufsliste gepackt.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also meine KK Mega8 bleicht auch etwas auch... sieht dann genau so aus, wie meine J Braid in selber Farbe. Aber dass die so ins Gelbliche geht... das packt meine nicht.


----------



## ValMac (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super Infos, danke!!



Volcano666 schrieb:


> 17.https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing2015-new-300Yd-274M-Fluorocarbon-Fishing-Line-0-16-0-45mm-4-30LB-Carbon-Fiber-Leader/32530432654.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rUv98o
> 
> Fluorcarbon von Kastking für meine Vorfächer. Für 274 m ein echtes Schnäppchen und bin voll zufrieden damit.



Was mich wundert ist dass du damit so zufrieden bist obwohl es nur Fluorocarbon coated ist (also beschichtet)...


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Warum nicht?
Ich denke es auch zu kaufen. Die Sichtbarkeit von "Echten" FC unter Wasser ist ja nachgewiesen. Ich würde es als Vorfach zum Zander Fischen benutzen und da wäre es recht preiswert. Da ich eh etwas dicker nehme spielt das auch keine Rolle.

Würde mich freuen wenn du mir das erklärst.
Danke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für Zander kannst auch Mono nehmen oder auch Stahl, juckt nen Zander nicht im geringsten.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und was ist mit der Abriebsfestigkeit?
Darauf bin ich am Rhein angewiesen.


----------



## OSSSSE (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ein super Beitrag .
> Danke!
> 
> Da werde ich heute abend bestimmt etwas von kaufen...jetzt auf dem Handy überflogen gefallen mir die Karabiner spontan sehr gut.
> ...


Die Mega 8 in weiß? Die habe ich nicht gefunden. Hast du einen Link für mich?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ja, das wäre nett! Bestelle gerade :k


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das wäre natürlich ein Grund. 
Wäre ebenso interessant ob so ein beschichtetes FC auch etwas abriebfester ist.


----------



## ronram (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Die Mega 8 in weiß? Die habe ich nicht gefunden. Hast du einen Link für mich?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Ich meinte eigentlich die Karabiner .

Die Mega 8 brauche ich doch gar nicht. Die 4-fach KK erfüllt alle meine Anforderungen.


----------



## bbfishing (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin
ist zwar die 4 fach geflochtene aber ich bin damit zufrieden
https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?spm=a2g0s.9042647.0.0.2QNuBv&orderId=84764015665871&productId=2023101006
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Abriebsfestigkeit?
> Darauf bin ich am Rhein angewiesen.



Na wenn Stahl niicht abriebfest genug ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr |kopfkrat
Im MLK juckt auch nen 15kg Stahl keinen Zander und da ich bereits mehrfach durch spontane Hechtattacken meine Zandermontagen verloren habe dort, gehe ich null Kompromisse mehr ein.
Die Steinpackung schubbelt eh alle andren Materialien auf, auch dickes 45lbs Lead Core hält nicht auf Dauer dort.


----------



## ronram (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Stahl für DS am Rhein...totaler Quatsch. Das ist keine Option.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Von DS war ja bisher keine Rede 

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Stimmt


----------



## Volcano666 (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo an Alle, 

Heute kam meine UL Rute aus China. Ich habe mir die gleiche gegönnt wie benzinator (UL Spinning/Casting Angelrute Weiche 1,8 mt Ultraleichte Carbon Angelrute Articulos De Pesca 0,8-5g Locken Moulinet Canne Eine Peche
http://s.aliexpress.com/jiMjqYZz). 

Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut. Ich habe versucht auf dem Bild die Ausrichtung der Ringe einzufangen. Dies ist mir NICHT gelungen. Die Ringe sind perfekt ausgerichtet. Keiner liegt außerhalb der Flucht. Leider war meine Hand zu unruhig beim Fotografieren. 
Die Rute ist sehr leicht mit 79 g.

Getestet habe ich sie noch nicht. Ich warte hier noch auf die KastKing Sharky II und auf die passende Schnur. Sobald ich am Wasser war berichte ich weiter. 

Versand war schnell. Bestellt am 16.7 und heute am 26.7 per DPD erhalten. Es kam keine Einfuhrsteuer hinzu obwohl Betrag inkl. Versandkosten über 26 € lag. Auf dem Paket war ein Warenwert von 6 US Dollar angegeben. 

Viele Grüße
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_S1036X mit Tapatalk


----------



## x2it (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute ist mein neues Schnäppchen angekommen - Ein *Fischgripper für 3€*!! Link


----------



## Michael_05er (26. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab zwar die ganze Kiste voller Kram fürs Barschangeln, aber so ein paar Jigs gehen immer. Wacky hab ich noch nie versucht, dafür sollen die gut sein... Nicht ganz sauber lackiert,  aber die Haken gefallen mir sehr gut. Schön dünn und scharf.

Trulinoya 5Pcs 1.8g KAISER Jig Lead Head Hooks Jigging Rig with BKK Barbed Fishing Hook Para Pesca Accessories Fishing Tackle 
http://s.aliexpress.com/rEzAreIB 
(from AliExpress Android)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwalk (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



x2it schrieb:


> Schöne Alternative zu den Keitech Easy Shiner.
> Ich konnte bis dato keinen Unterschied erkennen!
> 
> Siehe Bilder im Anhang, die hab ich grad mit dem Handy nach Erhalt des Pakets gemacht!
> ...



Mein erster Testkauf gerade, in blau, 3,50 inklu Versand für 20 Stück?!, WAHNSINN. Ich berichte wenn/falls ein Paket ankommt! 

vg


----------



## Sunwalk (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



x2it schrieb:


> Schöne Alternative zu den Keitech Easy Shiner.
> Ich konnte bis dato keinen Unterschied erkennen!
> 
> Siehe Bilder im Anhang, die hab ich grad mit dem Handy nach Erhalt des Pakets gemacht!
> ...



Mein erster Testkauf gerade, in blau, 3,50 $ (!) inklu Versand für 20 Stück?!, WAHNSINN. Ich berichte wenn/falls ein Paket ankommt! 

vg


----------



## Mainhatten (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand einen Tipp für Einzelhaken mit großem Öhr um Gufis aufzuziehen und an Chebus zu hängen?
 Ich wollte gestern kleine von Mustad nehmen, aber da ging der Draht nicht durch. Danke


----------



## x2it (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehr schöner kleiner Köder mit super Verarbeitung. Mit den 6cm hat der Köder die perfekte Größe für die heimische Jagd auf Bachforellen. Die angegebene Lauftiefe von 2,5m ist durchaus realistisch. Für 3€ absolut empfehlenswert! [edit by Admin, wiederholte unerlaubte Werbung]


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Link ist zu deinem Blog....Da möchte wohl jemand Backlinks aufbauen :g


----------



## x2it (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja und? Dachte das ist ein fairer Deal  Backlinks sagt mir allerdings nichts!


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Backlinks sind SEO-Relevant, dann geht es dir wohl eher um Affiliate Marketing!?
Oder warum verlinkst du nicht direkt zu Ali?


----------



## Purist (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Oder warum verlinkst du nicht direkt zu Ali?



Wieviel zahlen die für den Click, wenn übliche Cashbackanbieter wie Shoop 6% zahlen? 10%? |rolleyes


----------



## ValMac (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Backlinks sind SEO-Relevant, dann geht es dir wohl eher um Affiliate Marketing!?
> Oder warum verlinkst du nicht direkt zu Ali?


Weil er auf seinem Blog sehr viele weitere Infos und ein ausführliches Review zum Köder gibt

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Endlich habe ich wieder etwas bekommen. 
Das tut der Seele gut!

Bei dieser Lieferung hat der Verkäufer von sich aus die Buyer Protection Time verlängert. 
Wahrscheinlich lagen die Teile einfach nur lange beim Zoll.

So, gleich gehts an den Rhein.


----------



## x2it (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Warum verlinke ich auf den Blog?
Damit User die sich eh für Wobbler aus China interessieren dort eventuell noch andere Köder finden können. Ebenso versuche ich mehr Infos etc. zu den Ködern zu geben. Zu einigen Sachen habe ich bereits Videos erstellt. Dies soll wenn ich meine Verlängerung für die Kamera habe ich für die Wobbler etc. kommen. Dann sieht man direkt das Laufverhalten! 

Warum ein Blog dazu?
Ich finde es mit dem Blog übersichtlicher und die Links werden gepflegt. So kann man sich eine große Sammlung von guten Ködern und sonstigem Angelzubehör aus China machen. Das ganze finde ich übersichtlich als in diesem Thema, da man nicht alle Seiten durchscrollen, links anklicken etc. muss um z.B. Bilder von dem Köder zu sehen.

Warum Affiliate?
Je nachdem ob das mit dem Blog irgendwann anläuft kann dann 1. Die Werbung entfernt werden 2. Eigener Webspace und 3. Die Angelsachen damit eventuell finanziert werden. Da diese alle wieder an die User verlost werden ist es eine Win-Win Situation. Es werden mehr Angelartikel getestet und gute vorgestellt und verlost.

Ich hoffe das alles Fragen geklärt werden konnten


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das ist ja mal ein sehr nobler Zug von dir


----------



## Mainhatten (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Damit handelst du gewerblich und solltest dich mal mit Impressum, Datenschutzerklärung,  etc beschäftigen. Hab ich alles bei dir nicht gefunden. Nichts das es ein großes Verlustgeschäft wird wenn die erste Abmahnung im Postkasten liegt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

so oder so haben wir klare Regeln zu (gewerblicher) Werbung, gegen die der Kollege schon das zweite Mal verstösst. Damit 3 Monate zum nachdenken über seriöse Werbung..
Und hier ist das Thema damit durch.

Danke fürs melden.


----------



## Volcano666 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo an Alle,

und weitere Ware ist bei mir eingetroffen.

Diesmal habe ich mir kleine Offsethaken und ein paar Gummiköder bestellt.

Die Haken (https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pcs-lot-Black-Nickel-Crank-Fishing-Hooks-High-Carbon-Steel-Worm-Sharp-Barbed-Hooks/32729143118.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.0FDUrP) habe ich mir in Größe 6 und 4 bestellt. Im Bild entspricht ein Kästen 7 mm. Die Haken sind schön scharf und machen einen guten Eindruck.

Die Gummiköder (https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-8Pcs-lot-Soft-Lures-Fishing-Lure-Lizards-Baits-Isca-Artificial-Para-Pesca/32715979147.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.0FDUrP) sind schön flexibel und passen gut an den 6er Offsethaken. Jedoch haben diese Köder schon einen Plastikgeruch nach dem Öffnen der Packung. Wie sich dies auf die Fängigkeit auswirkt muss man mal sehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Einzelhaken zB für Wobbler, Super wird sicher in der nächstgrößeren Ausführung nachgekauft.





Futter...geht immer





Einzelhaken für die, die auch größere Fische erwarten. Extrem stabil. Wird sicher nicht jeden Tag zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## n1c0 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Einzelhaken zB für Wobbler, Super wird sicher in der nächstgrößeren Ausführung nachgekauft.


Link bitte #h wie groß ist das Öhr? Hat es am Wobbler noch genug Spiel?


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Wholesalers-Fishing-Bait-Barb-Fishhook-Lure-Tackle-With-Box-Size-4-6-8-10-12/32575924138.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6NenV1

Die 12er reichen für Barschwobbler.


----------



## Slick (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe gestern 1000 Haken bestellt.

Heute fast 1 Euro teurer geworden.#q#q#q#q

Hatte testweise mal ein paar 100 bestellt und für Gut befunden. 


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-Fishing-Hook-1-0-BAITHOLDER-HOOK-black-color-Jig-Big-Hook-0-53g-pc/32223485006.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3DPEGw


----------



## Purist (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Slick schrieb:


> Heute fast 1 Euro teurer geworden.#q#q#q#q



Abwarten, die werden wieder billiger


----------



## Volcano666 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

ich habe schon wieder einige Päckchen erhalten.

1. Habe mir die Chebus welche hier im Thread schonmal empfohlen wurden auch gekauft (https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Crazy-Fish-10-pcs-Fishing-Cheburashka-Sinker-Jig-Head-Lead-Weights-3g-5g-8g-and-10g/32414658454.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.uBqsej). Da ich schon so einige Chebus habe, musste ich mir nur die 2 g holen. Laut Wage sind diese auch genau 2g und ca. 7 mm groß.

2. Habe mir auch auf Empfehlung hier zwei dieser kleinen Wobbler gekauft (https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-PCS-Crankbait-Plastic-Wobbler-Fishing-Lure-4-5CM-4G-Swimbait-Pesca-Isca-Artificial-Bait-8/32739016469.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.DuQP56). Haken sind schön scharf. Laufverhalten habe ich auf die schnelle im Wassertank gestestet und sie scheinen sehr gut zu laufen. Fängigkeit und Haltbarkeit wird sich zeigen.

3. Für meine neue UL light China Kombo habe ich mir die KastKing SuperPower 4-fach geflochtene mit einem Durchmesser von 0,09 mm in gelb geholt (https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Brand-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-6-80LB-4-stands-300M-330Yards-Multifilament-Line/32794065933.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.DuQP56). Da ich ja wie schon mal beschrieben habe auch eine Mega8 0,14 mm habe musste ich die beiden natürlich vergleichen. die Mega8 ist mit einem angegebenen Durchmesser von 0,14 mm und einer Tragkraft von 10 lb wesentlich dünner als die SuperPower mit 0,09 und 10 lb Tragkraft. Da ich leider keinen passenden Messschieber habe, der diese Durchmesser erfassen könnte, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen ob die Mega8 zu dünn oder die SuperPower zu dick ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Einzelhaken zB für Wobbler, Super wird sicher in der nächstgrößeren Ausführung nachgekauft.



Sehr gute Haken, die ich seit ca. 2 Jahren bereits verwende (damals als Komplettsortiment von 3-12 gekauft).
In den kleinen Ausführungen (bis 7/8) zum heavy feedern, die größeren (9-12) gern auf spitzbeißende vorsichtige Aale und auch zum Köfiangeln auf Zander im Kanal.


----------



## Ezperte (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine 4 bestellten BearKing Wobbler sind jetzt schon 7,5 Wochen unterwegs, ich denke, dass ich mich damit abfinden muss,die Wobbler nicht mehr zu bekommen....


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na, kann schon sein dass die noch kommen .


----------



## Ezperte (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Joa, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, kann ja sein das die ewig beim Zoll liegen...Aber ich denke mal, dass das Paket irgendwie verloren gegangen ist


----------



## Kami One (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hast du mal den Händler diesbezüglich mal angeschrieben? Die sind da meist sehr kulant und schnell in der Regulierung.


----------



## ronram (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Joa, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, kann ja sein das die ewig beim Zoll liegen...Aber ich denke mal, dass das Paket irgendwie verloren gegangen ist


Bei meiner letzten Bestellung brauchte ich auch viel Geduld...kam aber dann doch noch an.

Heute ein Trulinoya UL-Wobbler versenkt --> morgen neue kaufen. *freu*
Dann direkt auf Vorrat.


----------



## Ezperte (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe den Händler mal angeschrieben, er meinte nicht viel, außer das meine Bestellung dann ersetzt werden wird.
Das Tracking kann man übrigens, wie in den 95% der Fälle vergessen


----------



## fischbär (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Preissprung von gestern auf heute bei Ali bemerkt? Auf einmal sind viele Sachen happig teurer |kopfkrat


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kommt doch immer wieder mal vor, zudem auch etwas abhängig von Produkt und Anbieter.
Das was ich zb noch im Warenkorb liegen hab, ist vom Preis her seit einigen Wochen unverändert.
Packe mir gern mal einiges in den Warenkorb ohne direkt zu ordern, einfach um Dinge auch schneller wiederzufinden.

Nicht selten findet man das gleiche Produkt mit Preiserhöhung und ebenso parallel auch mit Rabatt deutlich günstiger...ist zwar mit Sucherei verbunden, aber genau das macht Ali auch aus.


----------



## n1c0 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch jemand einen Preissprung von gestern auf heute bei Ali bemerkt? Auf einmal sind viele Sachen happig teurer |kopfkrat


Ist normal, heute ist der 1.8 und viele Promo-Aktionen laufen nur bis zum Monatsende.


----------



## magut (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wieder mal ein wenig Kleinkram bekommen 

Wirbel um mal was neues zu versuchen-- ich hoffe die "Fizelei" beim Köderwechsel hört auf. 
Qualität auf der ersten Blick ok aber der Radius wo der Köder hägt ist sehr unterschiedlich. Bei 4/0 er Jighaken muss ich genau schauen welcher Wirbel da nicht klemmt.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DNDYUJU-50Pcs-Bearking-Rolling-swivel-with-screwed-snap-Ball-Bearing-rolling-Swivel-Solid-Ring-Fishing-Connector/32814441362.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.pQqNL0

Schnellklemmen fürs Boot

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pair-of-12V-Quick-Release-Battery-Terminals-Clamps-for-Car-Caravan-Boat-Motorhome-Car-styling/32808397550.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.pQqNL0

Cross Lock --sehen echt gut aus -- Test folgt am WO. Ende

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Zo-on-Z6006-200pcs-lot-Insurance-Snap-Barrel-Swivel-Fishing-Swivels-Accessories-Tool-Set-Sea-River/32658491022.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.pQqNL0

30 Meter Seil--braucht man(n) im Boot immer wieder mal 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-Colors-Paracord-550-Parachute-Cord-Lanyard-Rope-Mil-Spec-Type-III-7Strand-100FT-Survival/32683616150.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.OOdcCq

LG
Mario


----------



## fischbär (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Links. Die Klemmen habe ich auch gleich bestellt.


----------



## Serdo (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> 30 Meter Seil--braucht man(n) im Boot immer wieder mal
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-Colors-Paracord-550-Parachute-Cord-Lanyard-Rope-Mil-Spec-Type-III-7Strand-100FT-Survival/32683616150.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.OOdcCq



Ja, Seil braucht man im Boot immer wieder mal.
Ja, Paracord ist ein tolles Zeug und gern im Survival/Outdoor-Bereich genutzt.
Nein, Paracord taugt auf dem Boot nichts, weil:

Paracord hat eine starke Dehnung. (Paracord kommt von Parachute-Cord, also Leinen an Fallschirmen. Die müssen sich dehnen um den Fall sanfter abzubremsen.) Insbesondere bei Nässe wird Paracord noch weicher und noch dehnfähiger. Es eignet sich also überhaupt nicht, um auf einem Boot etwas festzubinden. Denn sobald es regnet oder anderweitig nass wird, wird eine Bindung locker und lose.

Natürlich ist es besser, überhaupt Schnur dabei zu haben als keine. Aber wenn man sich schon fürs Boot Seil kauft, sollte man um die physikalischen Eigenschaften der entsprechenden Seile Bescheid wisssen.


----------



## fischbär (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hast Du vielleicht einen Tip, was man stattdessen kaufen soll?


----------



## ValMac (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Irgendwie driftet dieses Thema sehr von dem ursprünglichen "China-Wobbler" Thema ab... Wie wäre es, wenn wir einen neuen "Bei Ali shoppen" thread eröffnen damit wir Wobbler interessierten wirklich nur Wobbler Empfehlungen vorfinden?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ezperte (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ValMac
Finde ich irgendwie nicht...Wenn man hier nur über Wobbler schreiben dürfte, dann würde der Threat hier aber viel lebloser sein...
Es wird zwar nicht mehr ganz so viel zu Wobbler zu lesen, aber ich denke, das liegt daran, das sich so langsam alle mit genügend Wobbler eingedeckt haben, und man jetzt solangsam die anderen interessanten Artikel von Ali ausprobiert.
Ist nur meine Theorie, denn so ist es zumindest bei mir...
Also ich bin dafür das dieser Threat hier so in seinem Umfang erhalten bleibt.


----------



## ronram (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> (...)
> Also ich bin dafür das dieser Threat hier so in seinem Umfang erhalten bleibt.



100% Zustimmung. 

Alleine schon die Kleinteile, wie Snaps, Haken, etc. machen den Thread echt wertvoll. 
Schnur, Rollen, Gummiköder,...
Vorfachmaterial, Bastelzeug, sonstiges Zubehör...

Nur Wobbler wäre ziemlich langweilig.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehe ich auch so.
Wenns nur Wobbler hier wären, hätte man wohl so ziemlich alles hier schonmal gesehen.
So wirklich gravierende Ausreißer gibt es da ja nun auch nicht, die meisten Wobbler findet man doch bei vielen Händlern da mit lediglich Nuancen im Preis.

Hier wurden schon des öfteren durchaus sehr braucbare andere Produkte gezeigt, für die sich mit Sicherheit auch viele interessieren...seien es Kleinteile wie Wirbel, Snaps, Haken, oder auch solche "Sollte eigentlich in jeder Kiste liegen"-Zangen.


----------



## fosiel (2. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Genau ... dank der hier vorgestellten Käufe haben diese schönen Sachen auch den Weg zu mir gefunden ... und noch mehr ist auf den Weg[emoji12] 

Alles macht bisher ein guten Eindruck ... der erste   Test erfolgt ab Freitag in Schweden [emoji476] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



































Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Deine Auswahl gefällt mir.  
Die kleinen Bearking Wobbler sowie die kleinen braunen Gummifische sind mittlerweile nicht nur ein fester Bestandteil meiner Köderbox, sondern sogar die erste Wahl.

Die Bearking Wobbler laufen super und haben mir bisher Forellen, Döbel, Barsche und einen Hecht gebracht.
Mit der Rute hast du auch nichts verkehrt gemacht. Für UL-Köder wirklich fein.
Die drei Minnows habe ich auch. Für das nächtliche Wobbeln auf Zander zu empfehlen. Die bringen Fisch. Aber bei denen besteht die Gefahr, dass sie Wasser ziehen. 
Die fünf schlanken Wobbler laufen auch gut. Die bekommt man ja für < 1€. Super Teile.
Die kleinen Wobbler auf dem vorletzten Bild machen auch genau das, was sie sollen. Die WLures jedoch vertragen nicht ganz so viel Strömung. Die mögen stilles Wasser lieber. Bei zu viel Strömung brechen die aus. Barsche mögen die Wobbler. ;-)
Und die Gummifische...naja, meine erste Wahl am NRW-Rhein.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich sollte mir mal ne Link-Sammlung anlegen. Immer wenn ich etwas sehe und mir auch kaufen will finde ich die Links nicht mehr [emoji37]


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Link öffnen und als Favorit bei Ali speichern. Ali hat ja ne eigene Favoritenfunktion.


----------



## fischbär (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die linken Wobbler im vorletzten Bild sind super!


----------



## Faulenzer21 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Link öffnen und als Favorit bei Ali speichern. Ali hat ja ne eigene Favoritenfunktion.


Ja so mach ich das normal aber manchmal halt auch nicht [emoji28]


----------



## fosiel (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So heute kam noch die passende Rolle zur UL Rute.  Es handelt sich hierbei um die Kastking Sharky II in der 1500er Variante.
Was empfehlt ihr da an Schnur drauf zu machen ... ich plane ne geflochtene 8 Braid mit 0,08mm oder doch was stärkeres!?

Grüße
fosiel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Faulenzer21 (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auf ne UL würde ich höchstens ne 0,8er machen. Darf ich fragen was das für eine Rute ist?


----------



## ronram (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fosiel schrieb:


> So heute kam noch die passende Rolle zur UL Rute.  Es handelt sich hierbei um die Kastking Sharky II in der 1500er Variante.
> Was empfehlt ihr da an Schnur drauf zu machen ... ich plane ne geflochtene 8 Braid mit 0,08mm oder doch was stärkeres!?



Ich habe da die dünnste Seaknight Nano drauf.
Damit fliegen die UL-Wobbler ordentlich weit. 
Für einen 80er Polderhecht hat es ausgereicht.


----------



## fosiel (3. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na klar ...
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/UL-Spinning-Rod-1-8m-0-8-5g-Lure-Weight-Ultralight-Spinning-Rods-2-5LB-Line/32762048531.html?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000016.1.2e2fcd0bP736pi&isOrigTitle=true

@ronram 
80er ... das hat bestimmt Spaß gemacht mit der Rute


----------



## ronram (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der war zum Glück brav und hat nicht allzuviel gekämpft. [emoji14]


----------



## Ezperte (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Die Wobbler sind nach 8 Wochen immer noch nicht da, kann mir einer sagen, wie man einen Disput eröffnet?


----------



## Enno2000 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

My Orders/ Awaiting delivery 

dann in der zweiten Spalte Open Disput neben dem Produkt


----------



## Ezperte (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Enno, 
Ich benutze die Handy App und kann das irgendwie nicht finden
Update: Ich habe alles gefunden und einen Disput eröffnet...


----------



## ronram (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Gummiperlen von Seite 266.

Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Volcano666 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So meine KastKing Sharky in 1500 ist mittlerweile auch da. Hab gleich mal nachgesehen ob Späne vorhanden sind. Die Rolle war völlig sauber.

Die Kombi mit UL Rute KastKing Sharky und KastKing SuperPower 0,09 mm hat mittlerweile auch schon die ersten Fische gefangen. Darunter einen 57 cm Rapfen was die Rute und Rollen mit Bravur gemeistert hat. Bremse hat schön sauber und gleichmäßig Schnur gegeben. Gebissen hat er auf den schwarzen Wobbler (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4696761&postcount=2693). 

Noch einen Nachtrag zu diesen Wobblern:

Sie sind langsam sinkend laufen aber relativ flach. Geschätzt ca. 50 cm - 1 m Tiefe. Bewegungen während dem Lauf sind super. Ich habe aber den vorderen Drilling jeweils entfernt, da sich sonst zu oft beide Drillinge während des Wurfs verhakt haben. Aber am Besten sollten die Haken getauscht werden. Der oben erwähnte 57 cm Rapfen hat es geschafft die Drillinge leicht aufzubiegen. Aber für eine Preis von 83 ct kann man nicht meckern, den  Fisch bringt der Köder |supergri.


----------



## fischbär (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab die Dinger in Firetiger. Gehen getwicht gut auf Barsch. Ähnlich gut wie die teureren Bearking.


----------



## ronram (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Einer meiner absoluten Favoriten.

5 Minuten am Wasser...erster kleiner Barsch.


----------



## fosiel (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Den hab ich noch nicht ... da juckts gleich wieder in den Fingern [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Drei Barsche und ein Döbel. Alles mit dem CN-Wobbler.

Hier der Beweis. [emoji14]

Besser ging es leider nicht.


----------



## nostradamus (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

bitte einen link zum Wobbler.... #q Haben wollen #q

danke

mario


----------



## ronram (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Link
> 
> .



Im Moment allerdings etwas teuer.


----------



## nostradamus (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke! Was wäre günstig?


----------



## ronram (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sorry... falscher Link.
Da ist nur einer für $1,99 zur Auswahl.

Muss nochmal suchen...

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bears-Fish-Mini-Fat-Crank-Fishing-Lures-35mm-3-8g-Rock-Fishing-Hard-Bait-Lures-Water/32358478643.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.nephlz
Habe ich für 2,69€ gekauft.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Lure-Utility-Fishing-Lure-DW40-32mm-Trulinoya-Bare-King-Design-High-Quality-Mini-Fishing-Lure-Hard/32653503778.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.h3yZJf
Habe ich für 2,38€ gekauft...Preis aktuell ist ok..

https://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170805101052&SearchText=trulinoya+dw24
und das ist der DW24...den hatte ich heute mit am Wasser...der läuft nicht so tief, wie die anderen beiden (hab sie aber trotzdem mal verlinkt).


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

DW40 mit freier Wahl der Farbe und etwas besserer Preis
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trul...id=ce499e83-b375-438a-8592-1d4b1b0a3b7c&tpp=1


----------



## ronram (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Trulinoya DWs (hehe, die Autokorrektur kennt mittlerweile schon "Trulinoya" ) scheinen sich in der Größe der Tauchschaufel zu unterscheiden.
Das ist auf den Bildern nicht sofort zu erkennen.
Aber am Wasser merkt man es dann definitiv.
Am Rhein verwende ich gerne die mit großer Tauchschaufel, am Bach eher die mit kleiner.
Die 90 Cent Trulinoya Alternativen laufen, tendenziell eher flach.

Ich finde aber gerade größere Lauftiefe bei so kleinen Wobblern echt attraktiv.

Habe mir eben noch einmal 10 Stück bestellt.


----------



## Andre´ (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi Leute, ne Frage . Ich hab heute 8x Sachen für insg. 85 Euro bestellt. Das liegt ja über der Freigrenze. Aber keine der Bestellungen war über 20 Euro. Muss ich trotzdem Zoll zahlen wenn zufällig 3 Päckchen gleichzeitig an einem Tag ankommen und dann über 25 Euro liegen ? 

Bzw wie löst ihr das Problem ?


----------



## fosiel (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So mach ich es auch und musste noch nie zum zoll

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maschiach (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Insbesondere wenn die Bestellungen vom selben Händler sind, kann der Zoll da durchaus die Beträge addieren. Somit kann in solch einem Fall Zoll anfallen, zumindest in der Theorie.


----------



## Andre´ (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da hab ich aufgepasst , und bei keinem Händler mehr als 25 euro geordert. Sollte also durchlaufen oder ? und erst wieder bestellen wenn die 
Sachen verschickt wurden ?


----------



## fosiel (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So isses [emoji106]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn man viel Kleinkram hat was ordentlich verstaut werden soll:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/PHFU...id=2e00c3e7-2443-4e39-8363-6c7a4829be84&tpp=1


----------



## Sito (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die ganzen Tipps und Berichte hier! Habe jetzt erstmals beim Ali bestellt und mich ein bissl für den Dänemarkurlaub im Herbst eingedeckt


----------



## Michael_05er (7. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Sito schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Tipps und Berichte hier! Habe jetzt erstmals beim Ali bestellt und mich ein bissl für den Dänemarkurlaub im Herbst eingedeckt


Wo und wann? Ich hab auch ne ganze Tasche voll Gummis und Zeug für Dänemark, in vier Wochen wird der Kram endlich getestet... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## postmaster (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn man viel Kleinkram hat was ordentlich verstaut werden soll:
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/PHFU-10-St-cke-12-Leere-Geteilt-Kunststoff-Box-Fall-Set-Nail-art-Dekoration-Strass-Neue/32679633938.html?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000014.16.58ae889fmi5ZJK&traffic_analysisId=recommend_3035_null_null_null&scm=1007.13338.80878.000000000000000&pvid=2e00c3e7-2443-4e39-8363-6c7a4829be84&tpp=1




Ich würde hier aufpassen und von den Bildern nicht täuschen lassen / auf die Maße achten. Die Dinger sind echt Mini, eher für fliegen geeignet...

Ich hatte diesen hier bestellt







https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Fishing-Tackle-Box-Fly-Fishing-Box-Spinner-Bait-Minnow-Popper-9-Compartments-Fishing-Accessories/1953601_32700873156.html


----------



## Sito (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wo und wann? Ich hab auch ne ganze Tasche voll Gummis und Zeug für Dänemark, in vier Wochen wird der Kram endlich getestet...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Henne Strand - bzw ich dann mit dem Belly auf den Fjord  Aber wohl erst Ende September/ Anfang Oktober. Wann bist du dort?


----------



## Michael_05er (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

In Argab, die erste Septemberhälfte. Barsche im Fjord jagen... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Ich würde hier aufpassen und von den Bildern nicht täuschen lassen / auf die Maße achten. Die Dinger sind echt Mini, eher für fliegen geeignet...
> 
> Ich hatte diesen hier bestellt
> 
> ...


Naja, Maße stehen ja dabei, von daher erwarte ich auch nur das und keine Koffer.
Ich hab die bereits hier, benutze sie nicht nur für Angelkram sondern für alles Mögliche was schnell mal verschwindet.
Dafür sind sie top, zu dem Kurs sowieso.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die sind viel zu klein  
Hab die auch hier. Für die linke untere Hosentasche oder die Watjacke kurzfristig ok. Qualität ist so lala


----------



## n1c0 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand nen Tipp für gute Einzelhaken von Ali? 

Würde die für die 2g Chebus und die kleinen Krebse hier gerne nutzen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Crazy-Fish-10-pcs-Fishing-Cheburashka-Sinker-Jig-Head-Lead-Weights-3g-5g-8g-and-10g/32414658454.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.uBqsej
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pc-lot-10-Colors-fishing-lure-soft-37mm-0-8g-grub-artificial-Trout-crankbait-Panfish-Crappie/32794397754.html

Am besten mit etwas größerem Öhr, damit man auch die Drillinge der kleinen Trulinoya DWs Wobbler damit austauschen kann.


----------



## ronram (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4670641

Und post 2406.


----------



## n1c0 (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand vielleicht auch noch welche mit Widerhaken für die Chebus gefunden?


----------



## fischbär (8. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die schwarze Box ist geil. Ich nehme die seit einem Jahr. Leider habe ich schon eine mit ca 100 Euro Kram drin nachts verloren. Schwarz ist halt ne Kackfarbe nachts.


----------



## Fragezeichen (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@n1co
Ich hab die kleine Krebse und wenn du weedless/hängerreduziert (davon gehe ich mal aus) willst wird das nix bei Ali, ich hab zumindest ewig gesucht und nichts gefunden. Geworden sind es dann 8er Gamakatsu Worm 325 Micro Game. Hab die 6er auch hier, die sind schon zu groß.

Kostet natürlich Gamakatsupreise. Die 8er sind etwa 20,5-21mm lang, vielleicht hilft das bei deiner Suche nach günstigeren Alternativen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Die schwarze Box ist geil. Ich nehme die seit einem Jahr. Leider habe ich schon eine mit ca 100 Euro Kram drin nachts verloren. Schwarz ist halt ne Kackfarbe nachts.




kann man ja ändern , mit einem breiten umlaufenden nachleuchtenden oder hochreflektierenden klebestreifen google mal nach reflektorband hochsichtbar


----------



## ronram (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Schnuraufspulhilfe ist da und macht einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Schnuraufspulhilfe ist da und macht einen guten Eindruck.]




... und funktioniert. Nur nicht zu fest einspannen sonst quietscht die eingelegte Kunststoffspule sehr laut.


----------



## fosiel (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehr gut ... Die hab ich mir auch bestellt zusammen nochmal mit der UL Rute die leider gestern nachm 3. Hecht (32,53 und 56cm) wegen zu stark eingestellter Bremse zerbrochen ist [emoji24]

Insgesamt hat die Rute aber voll überzeugt zusammen mit der 1500er Kastkingrolle und flachlaufenden Trulinoya. Die Attacken kamen immer kurz vor dem Ufer und echt schön zu sehen. 
Nach einiger Zeit löste sich der Abschlußring am unteren Rutengriffende. Mit bissl Sekundenkleber wieder schnell zu richten denke ich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Faulenzer21 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Obwohl ich wirklich nicht noch eine Rute brauche, bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen mir die hier zu bestellen. 

TSURINOYA FREUDE ZUSAMMEN IV 1,8 mt UL   L Leucht 2 Tipps nacht Angeln Spinning Rod Ultra Light CW 0,6-8g Kohlefaser Angelrute stange
http://s.aliexpress.com/QFVRniia 
(from AliExpress Android)

Hat die auch schon jemand auf dem Schirm? 

Habe bisher nur Kleinzeug bestellt. Wie ist das mit dem Versand von Ruten? Habe immer die Befürchtung, dass die den langen Weg zu uns einfach nicht überleben [emoji38]


----------



## Tobi92 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Zusammen, hätte mal ne kurze Frage zum Ablauf der Bestellung. Und zwar hab ich eben mehrere Wobbler von verschiedenen Händlern bestellt, darauf geachtet, dass ich unter den 25€ bleibe. Mich würde nun interessieren, ob die Produkte der verschiedenen Händlern zu einer Kommission/Paket zusammengefasst werden, oder alles einzeln kommt? Hab auch mehrere Bestellnummern bekommen 

Danke schonmal


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

im großen und ganzen kommt alles zusammen  in einen seecontainer ... wenn du glück hast. ....das ist abhängig vom bearbeitungsverlauf und firmensitz. . wie gesagt wenn du glück hast kommt alles zeitgleich an ,oder kleckerweise


----------



## ayron (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Aber es sind verschiedene Pakete - pro Händler/Bestellung eines.
Sprich pro Paket gilt die 25er Grenze neu.


----------



## Afrob (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Aber es sind verschiedene Pakete - pro Händler/Bestellung eines.
> Sprich pro Paket gilt die 25er Grenze neu.



So ist es.

Edit: waren es nicht 22 und nicht 25? Bin nicht sicher.


----------



## Tobi92 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ahh ok, danke euch für die Info. Dann hätt ich ja garnicht so streng aussortieren müssen [emoji85] 

Dann bin ich man gespannt, welche der 13 Pakete auch tatsächlich ankommen.


----------



## n1c0 (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Aber es sind verschiedene Pakete - pro Händler/Bestellung eines.
> Sprich pro Paket gilt die 25er Grenze neu.


Die offizielle Freigrenze liegt bei 22Eur, der Zoll toleriert bis zu 26,28Eur als Grenze (5Eur Regel). 

Wenn man für 100€ beim selben Händler bestellt und diese in 4 Pakete á 25Eur aufteilt, dann kann der Zoll das durchaus mit Einfuhrabgaben versehen. 

*D.h. mehrere Sendungen gleichzeitig werden addiert !!!*

Allerdings muss schon viel Pech dazu kommen, aber es kann durchaus passieren.



Afrob schrieb:


> Edit: waren es nicht 22 und nicht 25? Bin nicht sicher.


Es sind offiziell 22Eur die ohne Einfuhrabgaben eingeführt werden können. Allerdings werden erst ab 26Eur Einfuhrumsatzsteuer fällig da diese mindestens 5Eur betragen müssen...


----------



## postmaster (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gerade jeweils 2 von denen hier bestellt...  Ich bin über die Laufeigenschaften gespannt. Erwartungen sind aber nicht allzu hoch 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Spoon-Lure-15G-20G-28G-35G-Metal-Fishing-Bait-2-Colors-Spoon-Bass-Baits-6-Hook/32823592708.html


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Solche ultraleichten Ruten gibt es auch bei uns für solche Preise. ZB von WFT.


----------



## fischbär (9. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Spinner sind bestimmt ok. Alle die ich bisher hatte waren auch ok. Ins Klo habe ich nur mal mit einem original Aglia gegriffen. Läuft einfach zu spät an. Aber der war aus dem Angelspezi.


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,

 um Ärger mit dem Zoll usw. zu sparen, sollte man beim selben Händler immer dann nachordern, wenn das vorherige Paket bereits versendet wurde. Mir ist es bei 2 Rollen passiert, die ein Händler (trotz 4 Tage Differenz der Bestellungen) als ein Paket zusammen gepackt hatte. Ging dennoch alles gut durch. Aber kann auch anders laufen.


----------



## Andre´ (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So ich hab mir das Zeugs hier mal bestellt und noch etliche Castingjigs für den Atlantik, das dürfte Euch aber weniger interssieren ^^
: 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-6pcs-lot-Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Wobbler-130mm-25g-Bass-Bait-3D-Eyes-Plastic-Lure-Big/32742891450.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.yqnuRG
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/wobblers-Super-Quality-3-Colors-11cm-23g-Hard-Bait-Minnow-Crank-Fishing-lures-Bass-Fresh-Salt/32766203784.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.yqnuRG

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Meredith-Fishing-1pcs-23-7g-10-5cm-Retail-Hard-Fish-Fishing-Lures-Top-Quality-professional-baits/32692645881.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.yqnuRG
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5PCS-63mm-1-2g-Fishing-Lure-soft-Artificial-baits-pesca-SimulationMinnow-silicone-bait-carp-fishing-ZB141/32800473360.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.yqnuRG
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/JOHNCOO-New-Arrival-3pcs-14-5cm-13g-Saltwater-Fishing-Lure-Shad-Soft-Bait-3D-Eyes-Silicone/32790870057.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.yqnuRG
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cheap-5Pcs-Lot-9cm-4-5g-Pesca-Artificial-Lure-Soft-Baits-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure/32806029720.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.9ZwH67


----------



## Michael_05er (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ein paar Senko worms, das mit dem wacky muss ich doch mal versuchen. Machen einen guten Eindruck! 

Esfishing Lures New 2017 10pcs 13.5cm/7g  Senko Worm 5.3" Fishing Lure Soft Baits Leurre souple Carp Peche Fishing Accessories
http://s.aliexpress.com/IBZjyqiy 
(from AliExpress Android)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was fängt man denn auf die Riesendinger?


----------



## n1c0 (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Suche nen günstigen Watkescher / Fliegenfischkescher

Hat die zufällig jemand?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Sougayilang-Foldable-Fishing-Brail-Blue-Soft-Rubber-Landing-Net-54x30x24cm-Eva-Handle-Fly-Cheap-Fishing-Nets/32805852455.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Bobing-Outdoor-Sports-58CM-Wooden-Handle-Fly-Fish-Fishing-Landing-Trout-Clear-Rubber-Net-Mesh/32817606437.html


----------



## Michael_05er (10. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Was fängt man denn auf die Riesendinger?


Hoffentlich dicke Barsche. [emoji1] 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



n1c0 schrieb:


> Suche nen günstigen Watkescher / Fliegenfischkescher
> 
> Hat die zufällig jemand?
> 
> ...




Ja den mit silikonnetz.  3 Stück geordert  und alle top 
Link weiter hinten 14 Euro je kescher


----------



## Fr33 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Senkos wollte ich auch mal testen. Aber das sind halt schon dicke Happen und sind halt astreine Bass Gummis. Wer nicht gerade 40er Barsche on Mass im Gewässer hat - für den ist das eher weniger interessant.

 Aber Versuch macht Klug


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Senkos wollte ich auch mal testen. Aber das sind halt schon dicke Happen und sind halt astreine Bass Gummis. Wer nicht gerade 40er Barsche on Mass im Gewässer hat - für den ist das eher weniger interessant.
> 
> Aber Versuch macht Klug


Ja, ich bin mal gespannt, was die Barsche in Dänemark dazu sagen. Die letzten Jahre hab ich da eher mit 2"-Gummis gefangen. Aber vielleicht kann ich mit den dicken Würmern etwas selektiver angeln, wenn ich mal die Fische gefunden habe. Und etwas Masse brauche ich ja auch, wenn ich ohne weitere Bebleiung fischen will...


----------



## n1c0 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Ja den mit silikonnetz.  3 Stück geordert  und alle top
> Link weiter hinten 14 Euro je kescher


Hab ihn mal für 12,17€ minus 6% geordert, denk da kann man nichts falsch machen #6

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Bobing-Outdoor-Sports-58CM-Wooden-Handle-Fly-Fish-Fishing-Landing-Trout-Clear-Rubber-Net-Mesh/32817606437.html


----------



## Karlosso (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Auch Aliexpress bietet Köder in der Farbe "Motoroil" (UV aktiv) an. In der Beschreibung stand jedoch nichts davon.
In der Hoffnung, das es auch die richtige Farbe ist, habe ich eine Packung bestellt.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLB...lgo_pvid=177e4586-16d2-446f-840e-eaa6be809ba9

Im Bild seht ihr rechts als erstes von LK den Sheriff, als zweites daneben von ALLBLUE den Saturn Worm (Aliexpress),
als drittes von Relax den Kapyto in Motoroil/Glitter und als viertes einen Köder der nicht UV aktiv ist. Dieser ist auch von Aliexpress.

Wie man sieht, leuchten die ersten drei Köder unter UV Licht grün.


----------



## fischbär (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bringt eh nur in klaren Gewässern was. In trübem Wasser wirkt eher die dunkle Silhouette.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wirkt nur beim Käufer und das wars.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (11. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## Snowy (14. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, 
welche Art zu bezahlen bevorzugt ihr bei Aliexpress ?

Ich bin eher für Pay PAL. Hab dort das Gefühl sicherer zu sein.Falls mal etwas schief geht beim Einkauf über den grossen Teich.Gelesen hab ich in den fast 300 Seiten des Threads aber nicht wirklich etwas negatives über Aliexpress.
Hat eventuell jemand schon Wobbler bei Wish bestellt? Können die mit den beschriebenen imThread mithalten ?

Gruß
SNOWY


----------



## fischbär (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kommt auf den Verkäufer an. Manche ja manche Nein. Es kann Dir bei Ali passieren dass Du Artikel auf Deine Kosten zurücksenden sollst um Geld zurück zu bekommen, oder dass Du Dir von der Post bestätigen lassen musst, dass Du ein Paket NICHT bekommen hast. Beides natürlich unmöglich. Zudem gibt es bei Problemen oft nur lächerliche Rabatte. Bei meiner Kastking Sharky II war die Spule innen verkratzt und dadurch die Abdichtung der Bremse im Eimer. Tödlich für eine Salzwasserrolle. Als Rabatt gab es 5 Euro.
Ich bezahle immer per Sofortüberweisung. Dann haben die keine Kreditkartennummer die sie verlieren können.


----------



## Darket (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Wish kriegst du im Endeffekt die gleichen Wobbler wie bei Aliexpress. Hab da jedenfalls kaum was gefunden, was ich nicht auch bei Ali gesehen habe. Keine Ahnung ob es da Preisunterschied gibt.


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Verkäufer an. Manche ja manche Nein. Es kann Dir bei Ali passieren dass Du Artikel auf Deine Kosten zurücksenden sollst um Geld zurück zu bekommen, oder dass Du Dir von der Post bestätigen lassen musst, dass Du ein Paket NICHT bekommen hast.


Das ist die Ausnahme- in der Regel gibt es nach Photos oder bei fehlendem Einlieferungsbeleg den der Verkäufer erbringen muss Rabatt oder (bei fehlendem Beleg der Lieferung ohnehin) Rückerstattung



> ...
> Ich bezahle immer per Sofortüberweisung. Dann haben die keine Kreditkartennummer die sie verlieren können.



Sofortüberweisung darf per AGB die letzten sechs Monate deiner Bankgeschäfte auswerten. Mein Bankberater hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Nehm ich nicht mehr


----------



## fischbär (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

guter Punkt! Wusste ich nicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte bisher zwei Mängel.

1 x nicht angekommen. Disput angeklickt, Frist abgewartet. Geld war da. Ohne jeglichen Aufwand. Einige Artikel kommen per Einschreiben andere nicht. Vermutlich wie bereits gesagt wegen Verkäufernachweispflicht.

1 x Fitness Uhr hatte nach einer Woche eine von 6 Funktionen verloren.
etwa 25 % Rückzahlung ist mir nach zusenden per Fotos zurücküberwiesen worden. Ohne Stress. Nach weiteren 8 Wochen gab es ein Softwareupdate und alle Funktionen gehen wieder. Außerdem ist sie jetzt Wasserfest.... >)





Scherz, Wasserfest war sie vorher auch schon.


----------



## putschii (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte mir eine Stirnlampe bestellt, bei der das Band total verdreht und trotzdem vernäht war. Zwar nur ein Schönheitsfehler, aber ich will schließlich vernünftige Ware, also: Disput -> 100% Geld zurück, Lampe konnte ich behalten. Ich finde Ali Top


----------



## Snowy (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das mit der Sofortüberweisung hatte ich so nicht auf dem Schirm. Werde ich mal nachfragen bei Gelegenheit. Wäre auch meine Option gewesen.

Irgendwie aufgeräumter finde ich Ali schon.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So nach und nach hält auch Paypal Einzug bei Ali...ist mir zumindest die letzten Monate öfter mal aufgefallen bei einigen größeren Händlern (Rompin zb).
Das gab es soweit ich mich erinner letztes Jahr noch nicht.
Hab vorher auch immer mit Giropay bezahlt, wenn es sich anbietet werd ich wohl dann öfter mal Paypal nutzen.


----------



## Ezperte (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Im Herbst bin ich in Schweden zum Hechtangeln... Ich habe neben der Stationärkombo ja auch meine Brave - Fast Rute, WG 5-25 Gramm.
Meint ihr diese Rute wäre zumindest für das leichte Hechtangeln geeignet, leicht im Sinne von, dass die Köder nicht schwerer als 30 Gramm sein werden.
Die Rute hat ein ziemlich starkes Rückgrat und eine relativ starke Aktion.
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Angler9999 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Erstmal nö, weil das Ködergewicht höher ist  als das WG.

Meine Minimum Rute für Minihecht ist 40gr Wg.
Grund: Mit Essen spielt man nicht.#d|supergri


----------



## Ezperte (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die 30Gramm werden eher die Ausnahme bleiben, zu 90% werden Köder unter 25Gramm gefischt.
Ich habe eben einmal einen Belastungstest mit der Rute durchgeführt, einmal einen 5Liter Einer durch den Pool gekurbelt und einmal einen 10Liter Eimer, beides konnte die Rute wegstecken, der Drill eines großen Hechten sollte also kein Problem sein.
Werfen werde ich mit der Rute Gummis in allen Formen, Wobbler und leichte Jerks und Spinnerbaits.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich würde mit so einer leichten Rute nicht auf Hecht angeln. Ein Wurfgewicht von 50 oder 60 Gramm sollte sie schon haben. Gerade ein größerer Hecht lässt sich nicht einfach einkurbeln wie ein Eimer... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezperte (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi Micha,
Ich weiß das die Rute sehr an der Grenze ist... Ich werde ja wahrscheinlich eh zu 90 Prozent mit der Stationärkombo angeln.
Ich wollte mir nur noch mal hier ein paar Meinungen einholen, Danke.

Update: Ich habe mir überlegt, mir für diese eine Woche Hechtangeln eine Rute zu kaufen, sie sollte nicht teuer sein, da die Gewässer in meiner Umgebung "hechtleer" sind und ich die Rute hier nicht bräuchte...Was haltet ihr von der DAM Effzet Yagi in der Baitcast Version?


----------



## fischbär (17. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sind saugut!


----------



## Ezperte (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das habe ich nämlich auch gelesen


----------



## Faulenzer21 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe eine Yagi und finde sie ganz Ok, für den Preis passt die Rute.


----------



## ayron (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also meine Meinung dazu ist....
Die Kombo wird stimmig abgestimmt und die Rute so schwer wie die Köder geworfen werden. Bremse wird entsprechend eingestellt.
Man bekommt auch bessere Hechte und Rapfen mit UL/L in wenigen Minuten raus.
Für manche unglaublich aber wahr, dass Fische grade an den leichten Ruten schneller ausgedrillt sind als rangekurbekt mi den Besenstielen. Da fängt der Terz erst am Ufer oder im Kescher an.


----------



## Ezperte (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Deine Meinung finde ich auch ganz interessant, mein Kumpel hat Mal einen Hecht mit einer Butterweichen Rute gefangen, ich finde, dass es mit leichteren Ruten auch ne ganze Menge Spaß macht.
Aber ich werde mich trotzdem Mal nach einer anderen Rute umgucken.
So jetzt werde ich Mal versuchen gehen ein paar Barsche zu fangen


----------



## MarcinD (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

bin mal wieder bei Ali auf Shoppingtour, weil ich Knicklichter brauche. 50 Stück für 1,91 € ist das was ich gefunden habe. Hat da vielleicht jemand was besseres gefunden?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50Pc...fb-49b6-ba87-29ece97d9369&transAbTest=ae803_3

Was mir auch noch über den Weg gelaufen ist sind die mit Batterie. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pc...36-47e4-ac75-33f205fb2d80&transAbTest=ae803_3

Ich angele meistens morgens und brauche die Lichter nur für max. 1 Std. die mit Batterie könnte ich dann einfach ausmachen. 

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

*Update 16:06 Uhr:*
Hab bestellt. Werde meine Erfahrungen hier berichten. :g


----------



## ronram (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wieder neue UL-Wobbler.

Die Altbekannten... 

Kamen aber dieses mal aus UK.


----------



## fosiel (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Du machst die vorderen Drillinge raus und hinten nen Einzelhaken oder? Wenn ja welchen Einzelhaken nimmst Du nochmal? Verändert sich das Laufverhalten in irgendeiner Art und Weise?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja genau. Für das Forellenfischen.

Bei den Barschen...puhh...wollte ich das eigentlich auch so machen. Aber aufgrund meiner Faulheit sind da noch Drillinge dran.

Ich suche den Link gleich mal.

Naja...jein. mit Drilling laufen die marginal besser. Aber das ist wirklich nicht der Rede wert.
Vorteil des einzelnen Einzelhakens: bessere floating Eigenschaft.


----------



## ronram (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4670641
> 
> Und post 2406.


Hier sind die Einzelhaken.

Die kann ich nur empfehlen.
Bachforellen, Döbel und Barsche habe ich bisher damit so souverän fangen können, wie mit teuren Haken aus dem deutschen Geschäft.

Und die aus dem Fischmaul zu lösen ist ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## fosiel (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Hier sind die Einzelhaken.
> 
> Die kann ich nur empfehlen.
> Bachforellen, Döbel und Barsche habe ich bisher damit so souverän fangen können, wie mit teuren Haken aus dem deutschen Geschäft.
> ...


Super danke Dir [emoji106] 
Das werde ich so auch mal testen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ronram (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und die hier sind vorgestern angekommen.
Kann da nichts Negatives erkennen. Machen einen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## Karlosso (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@MarcinD 
Die Knicklichter sind toll. Sie sind im Vergleich zu den "alten" Knicklichtern viel heller. Das rechte Knicklicht ist von diesem Händler.


----------



## geomujo (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte mir 2 Stück von denen hier kommen lasen:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Max-Minnow-90mm-7-2g-senuelos-de-pesca-tipo-rapala-hard-fishing-lures-rap-/272746099211

Eine Kopie des Rapala X-Rap 8. Leider war es eine sehr schlechte Kopie. Die Drillinge waren kleiner. Der Federschwanzdrilling war am Strunk so verklebt, dass der Sprengring kein Spiel hatte in deren Folge der ganze Wobbler wie ein Stickbait lief. Das ließ sich noch ein bisschen beheben. Aber generell - sobald von der idealen Einholgeschwindigkeit abgewichen wird kommt ein grausiger Lauf bei raus, der mit dem eines originalen X-Raps in keiner Weiser vergleichbar ist. Zur Erinnerung der X-Rap kann fast in Zeitlupe geführt werden und kippt auch nicht bei starker Strömung weg.
Werfen ließ er sich sogar besser als der X-Rap


----------



## fosiel (20. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wieder einiges vom Chinadealer bekommen ... wurde alles hier schon empfohlen und bin damit auch ganz zufrieden. [emoji12] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hättest bitte einen Link zu den beiden Jerkbaits. 
Ev. Größe, Gewicht und Sinkverhalten. 
Danke!


----------



## fosiel (20. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kaprifischer1973 schrieb:


> Hättest bitte einen Link zu den beiden Jerkbaits.
> Ev. Größe, Gewicht und Sinkverhalten.
> Danke!



https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=85342360595270&productId=32766648227

Bitte


----------



## Ezperte (20. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir die hier Mal bestellt, gleich 4 Mal...
http://s.aliexpress.com/UrMJZF36


----------



## MarcinD (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Karlosso
Vielen Dank für die Info. Dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein. 
Bin auf die Dinger mit Batterie gespannt. Hoffe die taugen was. 

Hab mir mal 3 Posen mit Batterie gekauf für 6 € glaub ich. Die machen einen guten Eindruck, war damit aber noch nicht am Wasser.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Float-LED-Electric-Float-Light-Battery-Deep-Water-Float-Fishing-Tackle-3pcs-Bobber-Fishing/32797205292.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.lqVbzG

@Ezperte
berichte mal bitte, ob die Dinger was taugen. Überlege auch schon länger mir die zuzulegen.


----------



## Fr33 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Posen hab ich auch im Einsatz... haben halt nicht so viel Tragkraft. Wer damit weiter raus muss - der muss die Überbleien und halt mir ner Lift/Hebemontage fischen. Dann gehen auch so Sachen wie Tauwurm und kleiner KöFi damit.


----------



## Ezperte (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@MarcinD
mache ich sobald sie da sind. Ich denke Mal in 1,5 Wochen wenn ich wieder da bin sind sie schon angekommen


----------



## ayron (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

WTF:m:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LUS...18-476e-aa48-91d50aae5c81&transAbTest=ae803_3


----------



## ronram (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> WTF:m:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LUS...18-476e-aa48-91d50aae5c81&transAbTest=ae803_3


Gib es doch zu...du hast die Angelkiste voll damit. [emoji14]


----------



## ayron (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Gib es doch zu...du hast die Angelkiste voll damit. [emoji14]



Psst! Mein Geheimköder#6


----------



## hanzz (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Gib es doch zu...du hast die Angelkiste voll damit. [emoji14]


Gut dass du “Angelkiste“ und nicht nur Kiste geschrieben hast :q


----------



## Kami One (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da stehen die Hechtmuttis voll drauf. [emoji23]


----------



## Faulenzer21 (21. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo in die Runde, 
habe heute eine Lieferung von Ali bekommen. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/u6J3IjaY 

Auf diese X-Rap Kopie habe ich lange gewartet um diese mit dem Original vergleichen zu können. Leider war beim öffnen des Päckchens bereits die Tauchschaufel abgebrochen in der Verpackung gelegen. 
Vom Aussehen und der Haptik macht er aber einen guten ersten Eindruck. 
Habe nun einen Disput eröffnet und warte auf Antwort.


----------



## fosiel (23. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal als Info:

Ich hatte eine UL Rute für 19,70€ + 6,68€ Versand gekauft.
Bekam dann von UPS ne SMS mit ner Mailaddy wo ich Zahlungsnachweis hinschicken soll die der Zoll sehen will.
Screen von der Alibestellung hingeschickt ... nun darf ich 17,80€ Nachname bezahlen. Laut UPS Hotline 5€ Zoll und 12,80€ Bearbeitungsgebühr für UPS.

[emoji53]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bibbelmann (23. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das ist ne negativ Nummer. Wie siehts mit Selbstverzollung aus? Vielleicht findest du online was dazu wie man das bei UPS einfädeln muss. Steht dir prinzipiell zu, wenn auch der Aufwand letztlich das bei den geringen Beträgen egalisiert.  Viel Erfolg!


----------



## fosiel (23. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja genau bei den geringen Beträgen ... ich zahle und gut ist ... bisher hatte ich ja kein Stress. Nur ärgerst halt nen Moment ... Schwamm drüber ... ich will due Rute [emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fosiel (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern noch geärgert heute wieder gefreut über das was kam [emoji23] [emoji12] [emoji23] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre´ (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hat jemand schonmal Drillinge geordert, suche was günstiges, robustes für das Meer....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> hat jemand schonmal Drillinge geordert, suche was günstiges, robustes für das Meer....



Probier einfach und teste, ich würde es bei den Vorgaben allerdings eher lassen und hier vor Ort kaufen, worauf ich mich aus Erfahrung definitv verlassen kann.


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wLure hat ordentliche Drillinge und liefert schnell. Black Nickel Beschichtung.


----------



## dido_43 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> hat jemand schonmal Drillinge geordert, suche was günstiges, robustes für das Meer....




Ich habe mir diese bestellt und bin absolut begeistert. Vorher nur Owner aus Japan geordert, kosten aber das doppelte.

MFG


----------



## dido_43 (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir diese bestellt und bin absolut begeistert. Vorher nur Owner aus Japan geordert, kosten aber das doppelte.
> 
> MFG



Sorry, Link vergessen 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pc-Box-Super-Sharp-ORIGIN-Hook-Treble-Fishing-Hooks-2-4-6-8-10-High-Carbon/32776181281.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.Vd8cTo


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

typische BKK Clone..das Original ist der 6063-5X-CP


----------



## Andre´ (25. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ihr seid die besten, ist schon geordert #6


----------



## Ezperte (26. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Ich habe mich nun dazu entschlossen mir doch noch eine zweite BC Rute zu gönnen, Preis bis 70€ (vom europäischen Markt), kann mir jemand helfen, gerne auch per PM wenn der Thread hier nicht zugemüllt werden soll...
Auch falls mir jemand ein echtes China Schnäppchen empfehlen kann wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Kaprifischer1973 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wird aber echt schwierig wenn du nichts zu deinen Anforderungen schreibst!
Wird nicht viele Hellseher hier geben.


----------



## Ezperte (27. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da hast du allerdings Recht 
Die Rute sollte ein Wurfgewicht haben von ungefähr 60Gramm, es soll außerdem eine Casting Rute sein...
Ein geteilter Griff aus EVA wäre außerdem schön, ist aber kein K.O Kriterium.
Die Rute wird zum Wobbeln eingesetzt, für leichte Jerks, selten mal ein Spinnerbait und ab und zu mal ein Gummifisch am Jigkopf.


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ob die dann mit deiner Brave mithalten kann? 
Welche Brave hast du nochmal? 
Was soll an der neuen anders sein?


----------



## Ezperte (27. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe die Brave LRBC2 662M in 1,98m.
Ich denke mal auch, dass die Messlatte mit der Brave ziemlich hoch gelegt ist. 
Ich hätte gerne noch eine Rute mit einem höheren WG-Bereich. Meine hat nur 5-25, ich werde zwar nur selten Köder werfen, die schwerer sind, aber ich habe etwas sorge, wenn mal ein etwas größerer Hecht, dass die Rute sich in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet.
Ich halte das zwar für unwahrscheinlich, aber wenn ich günstig an eine einigermaßen gute Rute rankommen würde, würde ich zuschlagen.
Bei Ali habe ich keine Casting Rute in den oberen Wurfgewichtsklassen gefunden.


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

casting rute 20- 50 gr  extra hart



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Supe...e5-477b-96ab-8ab2ee15781a&transAbTest=ae803_1


----------



## niersfischer93 (27. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich kann dir die Savage Gear Butch Light XLNT empfehlen. Fische die Rute selbst mit einem Wurfgewicht von 15-60g und bin sehr zufrieden, sie fällt jedoch recht straff aus, was allerdings in deinem Sinne sein sollte.
Hier mal der Link, es sind wohl nicht alle Modelle verfügbar:
https://www.gerlinger.de/savage-gea...ten&gclid=CNzAqMCEutMCFQ2eGwodMsgM6g<img src=


----------



## Ezperte (27. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Links, insbesondere die Savage Gear gefällt mir, die werde ich mir mal genauer angucken. WG ist sogar was passendes für mich dabei.
Die beiden China Ruten schauen auch gut aus, aber leider ist es mit EMS Versand, von dem ich bis nicht viel gutes gehört habe.


----------



## Ezperte (28. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Sportex Black Pearl holen, in 36-49 Gramm, das dürfte auf jeden Fall genügen, die Rute kostet um die 90€, aber das Geld ist ja für langfristige Zwecke angelegt... 

Gruß


----------



## ayron (28. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Ezperte schrieb:


> Ich werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich eine Sportex Black Pearl holen, in 36-49 Gramm, das dürfte auf jeden Fall genügen, die Rute kostet um die 90€, aber das Geld ist ja für langfristige Zwecke angelegt...
> 
> Gruß



Überleg lieber noch mal..... der Vorgänger ist bei mir die einzige Rute, die ich mit dem Arsch nicht mehr anschaue. Ein Prügel vorm Herrn - brachte mir nur schmerzen im Handgelenk und Frust|uhoh:


----------



## Ezperte (29. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hm, die neue von 2016 soll einen komplett neuen Blank haben,, sie wiegt auch nur noch 122 Gramm.
Etwas stutzig werden lässt mich deine Kritik aber irgendwie doch, ich werde mich mal nach Alternativen umsehen.


----------



## fischerking1986 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi ich bin auf der Suche nach beschwerten Offset haken zum Barsch fischen, hat da jemand einen tipp? bzw link. 

Vielen dank, und wirklich toll wie hier die Hilfe untereinander im Forum ist.


----------



## Serdo (29. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hier hab ich mir geholt und bin zufrieden:

Bleibeschwerte Haken mit Schraubdraht

Bleibeschwerte Haken mit Schraubdraht und Spinnerblättchen

Hab ich mir zum Ultralight-Fishing mit Gummiwürmern und Creature-Baits geholt. Quasi eine Art Neko-Rig.


----------



## STRULIK (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

kann jemand bitte ne gscheite Stippe empfehlen, so um die 5 meter?


----------



## Angler9999 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Aus China nehm ich an


----------



## STRULIK (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

klar...:m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gibbet dort an jeder Ecke..angefangen vom 3€ nur-einmal-benutzbar bis zum highendTeil für über 100 Schleifen.

Wenns was günstiges sein soll, bekommste auch hierzulande für gut nen Zehner. Dafür würde ich jetzt nicht in China ordern, wochenlang warten und womöglich noch beim Zoll abholen.


----------



## n1c0 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bimmelrudi hat da absolut recht... Da du was mit 5m suchst, gehe ich davon aus dass du damit nur gelegentlich auf kleine Friedfische angelst (Köderfische?). Daher einfach eine für nen Zehner im lokalen Angelladen kaufen oder sowas hier bestellen.

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/69cm-Super-Hard-99-Carbon-Fishing-Rod-Telescopic-Portable-Durable-Anti-aging-Fishing-Tod-Rubber-Anti/32793304451.html
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Ultra-Light-Portable-Hand-Fishing-Rod-High-Carbon-Fiber-Telescopic-Fishing-Pole-for-River-Stream-Lake/32787601837.html

Nur keine Ahnung ob die was taugen? Und wenn du eh nur gelegentlich auf Friedfische gehst oder Köfis stippst, lass das mit Karbon - die ist ruckzuck am Sack


----------



## Angler9999 (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gibbet dort an jeder Ecke..angefangen vom 3€ nur-einmal-benutzbar bis zum highendTeil für über 100 Schleifen.
> 
> Wenns was günstiges sein soll, bekommste auch hierzulande für gut nen Zehner. Dafür würde ich jetzt nicht in China ordern, wochenlang warten und womöglich noch beim Zoll abholen.



genau das meinte ich


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Billiger kommste in China auch nicht
https://www.gerlinger.de/ultimate-teleskoprute-stipprute


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Achja hab ja auch was bekommen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SEAPESCA-Soft-Lure-10pcs-lot-2-2g-70mm-for-Fishing-Shad-Fishing-Worm-Swimbait-Jig-Head/32825792843.html

Zum Barschezuppeln am DS fand ich die gar nichtmal schlecht, von daher vor kurzem nochmal nachgeordert, der Preis war aktuell ganz gut.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (31. August 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe gerade auch meine erste (zumindest im Angelbereich) China-Order aufgegeben.

Das meiste hier bekannte Klassiker:

Köderspiralen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Bag-Pesca-Fising-lure-14mm-Fishing-Pin-Spiral-Fishing-bait-Steel-Fishing-Spring-Of-Fishing/32776256798.html
Cranks in 3 Farben: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-Fishing-Lure-DW39-35mm3-8g-Mini-Crank-Bait-Hard-Lure-Artificial-Bait-Diving-depth-1/32621173000.html
50 Gummis: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-Quality-50pcs-lot-75mm-3g-wobbler-fishing-soft-lure-bait-for-bass-Fishing-Bait-Grub/32444616717.html
Zange: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Pliers-Scissors-small-Curved-Nose-Fishing-Tackle-Fish-Hook-Remover-fishing-line-Cutter/32430236459.html
Haken in 5 Größen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2016-Hot-100pcs-Fishing-Hook-Bait-Barb-Fishhook-Lure-Tackle-With-Box-Size-4-6-8/32575924138.html
Snaps in 3 Größen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rompin-50pcs-Hooked-Snap-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-Safety-Snaps-Hook-Lure-Accessories-Connector-Snap/32443851082.html
Posentauschwirbel: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rompin-20pcs-lot-Fishing-Line-to-Hook-Swivels-Shank-Clip-Connector-interlock-Snap-Connector-sea-fishing/32306096527.html
Karabinerwirbel in 3 Größen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rompin-30pcs-lot-Fishing-lure-Rolling-Swivel-with-Nice-Snap-stainless-steel-fishing-Hook-Connector-Link/32466535494.html
Stopper in 4 Größen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rompin-10pcs-lot-6-in-1-Size-SS-S-M-L-Black-Rubber-Oval-Stopper-Fishing/32692424476.html
Arterienklemme: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/7-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Plier-Scissor-Line-Cutter-Hook-Remover-Tackle-Tool/32758179725.html
Waggler Set: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/FISH-KING-Brand-5PCS-Set-Sea-Fishing-Float-Bobbers-Set-Mix-Color-Size-Barguzinsky-Fir-Floats/32810803334.html
Baitrocket: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Large-Carp-Fishing-Bait-Tackle-Rockets-Pellet-Rocket-Feeder-Float/32734319099.html

Ich werde berichten wann welche Teile ankommen und wie ich sie finde.

Gesendet von meinem China-Handy^^


----------



## Faulenzer21 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand schonmal die KastKing Super Power Schnur bestellt und kann etwas dazu sagen? 
Suche noch ne Leine auf meine UL-Rute, welche auch bald ankommen muss. 

Wenn all meine Bestellungen da sind und getestet wurden, kommt auch von mir ein kleiner Bericht ☺


----------



## ronram (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sollte die ganz normale vierfach geflochtene Kastking sein.
Die habe ich nur noch auf meinen Spinnrollen. 

In 5,5 kg fürs Zandern. Die 4,6 kg geht aber auch.
Für das Barscheln sind jetzt die 2,7 kg und die 3,6 kg unterwegs.

Mein Tipp:
Immer in weiß bestellen. Da färbt nichts ab.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja genau das ist die normale vierfache. Sollte ja für ne UL reichen. 

Irgendwie mag ich kein weiß, die werden bei mir oft braun durch das Gewässer.


----------



## STRULIK (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke Jungs!

hab mir ne Ladung von diesen hir geordert.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Retail-Bearking-2016-hot-model-fishing-lures-hard-bait-8color-for-choose-113mm-13-7g-minnow/32632445485.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.B8xzaF

Vor drei Wochen in Schweden ging damit die Post ab.
Hechte und Barschestehen drauf ;-)


----------



## magut (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wieder eine Lieferung Barschfutter eingetroffen  

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-pcs-Wobbler-Jigging-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Worm-Shrimp-5cm-0-7g-Jerkbait-Fish-Ocean-Rock/32794877246.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wkyG3i


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/WALK-FISH-6PCS-Lot-70mm-Wobblers-Fishing-Lures-Easy-Shiner-Swimbaits-Silicone-Soft-Bait-Double-Color/32820624873.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wkyG3i

Brauch ich aktuell nicht, aber bei dem Preis zugeschlagen

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SeaKnight-Maxway-Fly-Fishing-Reels-3-4-5-6-7-8-Machined-Aluminum-Fly-Fish-Wheel/32788272919.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wkyG3i

Zur Probe für mein Auto -- sieht aber echt gut aus und kostet einen Bruchteil der normalen Wischer

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2016-New-24-6mm-Cut-to-Size-Universal-Vehicle-Car-Replacement-Rubber-Wiper-Blade-Refill/32606108595.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.JHOqHq

wirbel --sehen genau wie die von Behr aus und kosten die Hälfte

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-swivels-interlock-snap-fishing-lure-tackles-winter-fishing-gear-accessories-Connector-copper-swivel-fishing/32772673354.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.JHOqHq

Helfen beim filetieren meiner Barsche auch gegen die Stacheln 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Men-s-New-Steel-Wire-Fishing-Fillet-Gloves-Cut-Resistant-Thread-Weave-Tool-Gloves/32810271503.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.JHOqHq

ein paar Dinge stehen noch aus, diesmal dauert alles etwas länger -- Urlaub am Zollamt , wie es aussieht


----------



## Andre´ (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sorry , falsch gepostet. Hat sich geklärt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> Ja genau das ist die normale vierfache. Sollte ja für ne UL reichen.
> 
> Irgendwie mag ich kein weiß, die werden bei mir oft braun durch das Gewässer.


Nimm halt ne dunkelgrüne. Egal welcher Anbieter, dunkelgrün neigt deutlich weniger zum Ausbleichen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fosiel (2. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nachschub ...
wie gewohnt in guter Qualität
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (2. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat von Euch schon jemand diese Drillinge gekauft und kann ein Feedback geben?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Tackle-Treble-Fishing-Hooks-Barble-Hook/2026461755.html?s=p


----------



## dido_43 (2. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Hat von Euch schon jemand diese Drillinge gekauft und kann ein Feedback geben?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Tackle-Treble-Fishing-Hooks-Barble-Hook/2026461755.html?s=p




Hab ich in den Größen 12 und 14 bestellt. Sind scharf, aber etwas dickdrätig.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke!


----------



## Bibbelmann (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Hab ich in den Größen 12 und 14 bestellt. Sind scharf, aber etwas dickdrätig.



Würden mich in Grösse 10 zum Hechtangeln interessieren.
Sind die richtig stabil, was meinst Du?


Edit: naja, ok vielleicht geb ich besser etwas mehr Geld aus...


----------



## N0body (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mir gern Snaps und Tönnchenwirbel zum Barschen und Hecht angeln bestellen. Hatte auch gesehen, dass hier welche empfohlen wurden aber ich finde den Link dazu einfach nicht...

Welche nehme ich denn da nun?

Achja und Haken fürs Crig etc. Wären auch noch sehr cool.

BG Dennis


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Würden mich in Grösse 10 zum Hechtangeln interessieren.
> Sind die richtig stabil, was meinst Du?
> 
> 
> Edit: naja, ok vielleicht geb ich besser etwas mehr Geld aus...


In Größe 10 für Hecht? Das sind recht kleine dann, würde persönlich eher zu 6 oder auch 4 tendieren.
Wenns Markendrillinge sein sollen, schau mal bei Proberos nach BKK-Drillingen. Da kosten 20Stk. auch nicht viel mehr.
Direkten Link kann ich dir grad nicht geben, bin noch auf Arbeit.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bibbelmann (3. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Grösse 8 ist wahrscheinlich ausreichend klein, mal sehen !


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe heute nochmal einige Bestellungen aufgegeben. Neben gängigen Kleinteilen bin ich besonders auf diese Bestellungen gespannt:

Diverse Friedfisch-Gummis:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Promotion-HOT-SELL-50PCS-2cm-0-35g-maggot-Grub-Soft-Lure-Baits-smell-Worms-Glow-Shrimps/1450091216.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2013-hot-selling-200pcs-Smell-red-worm-lures-3cm-0-3grams-soft-bait-carp-fishing-lure/1524622046.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Anmuka-20Pcs-lot-0-6g-2cm-Artificial-Soft-Fishing-Lures-Cricket-Insect-Bait-Lifelike-Fishing-Lure/32731671212.html

Karpfen-Vorfachmaterial:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Spools-Carp-fishing-line-Coated-Hook-Link-25Lbs-35Lbs-Each-Spool-Coated-Braid-hair-rig/32683603014.html

Knetblei:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2xCarp-fishing-tungsten-putty-soft-sinker-15-g-Green-Brown-tungsten-putty-Silt-Extra-Heavy-Carp/32817412183.html

Diese Box, die ich vermutlich Baugleich von SPRO schon hier habe:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/12-8-2cm-Plastic-Fly-Fishing-Hooks-Storage-Box-Double-Side-6-Compartments-Waterproof-Plastic-Fishing/32814970772.html

Werde natürlich berichten.

P.S.: Mein Warenkorb ist noch mächtig gefüllt, das könnte zur Sucht werden^^


----------



## Nachtportier (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/Fishing-Lures/347207_253205012/1.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.5bdadf471S8Zo4&origin=n&SortType=bestmatch_sort&g=y

falls noch nicht bekannt..... coole soft Baits + andere dolle Sachen und dazu noch Paypal!


----------



## Nachtportier (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

und hier noch ein shop für günstige und laut Bewertungen recht gute Schnur:

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/all-wholesale-products/2526001.html?spm=a2g0x.12010108.100004.3.7fbe9d2dqO2EOh


----------



## postmaster (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



N0body schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mir gern Snaps und Tönnchenwirbel zum Barschen und Hecht angeln bestellen. Hatte auch gesehen, dass hier welche empfohlen wurden aber ich finde den Link dazu einfach nicht...
> 
> ...



Ich habe von diesen hier in verschiedenen Größen bestellt (Tragkraft etc. steht in der Beschreibung) und habe diese auch im Einsatz - bis jetzt ohne Probleme eigentlich. Ich kann heute Abend nochmal Fotos machen, falls gewünscht

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100PCS-Ball-Bearing-Swivel-Solid-Rings-Fishing-Connector-6-8-10-12-14-Steel-Alloy/32376517091.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Grösse 8 ist wahrscheinlich ausreichend klein, mal sehen !



Hier nochmal nen Link zu den BKK bei Proberos.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pc-Box-Super-Sharp-BKK-Anchor-Hook-Treble-Fishing-Hooks-2-4-6-8-10-High/32776846802.html

Entsprechende Klone bietet Proberos ebenfalls an unter dem Namen ORIGNG.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20pc...id=f351e93c-6e4b-4f0d-b2ab-c0f7417a17b8&tpp=1

Kann man jetzt natürlich spekulieren, ob es quasi umverpackte BKKs oder eben Klone dessen sind.
Ich persönlich würde aber eher zu den Originalen greifen, ist grad mal nen Euro Unterschied.


----------



## Bibbelmann (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Alles klar


----------



## Ezperte (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.aliexpress.com/UrMJZF36

Die sind heute angekommen, der erste Eindruck ist positiv, reagieren sofort und sind relativ klein und somit gut verstaubar.
Bei dem Geld kann man nichts falsch machen!


----------



## banzinator (4. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da bin ich Praxis Erfahrungen gespannt.die wollte ich auch schon bestellen.


----------



## Kneto (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da ich nun schon einige zeit mitlese und auch schon so manches hier im Thread empfohlene bestellt habe, gebe jetzt mal etwas zurück und poste mal meine gestern erhaltene und meine heutige Bestellung.

Die gestern eingetroffenen Drennan Zeppler Klone: 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Newdonghui-2017-NEW-BRAND-5pcs-Lot-clear-float-clear-bobber-hollow-Limited-Quantity-7G-154743/32829367870.html
Tragkraftangabe hier mit 7g , wobei sie aber auch wie die originalen von Drennan 8g tragen. Leider hat der Verkäufer nur diese mit geringer Tragkraft im Angebot. Ansonsten hat er noch Drennan Pike Bob Klone mit 40g Tragkraft im Angebot: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Newdonghui-10pcs-Lot-Balsa-Wood-Material-Fishing-Float-Bobber-4-2G-6-2-G-Buoyancy-Top/32810134700.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10152_10065_10151_10068_10193_10194_10304_10307_10137_10060_10302_10155_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_100031_10099_10103_10102_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10320_10321_10322_10326_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10177_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10180_10312_10313_10184_10314_10319_10078_10079_10073_10186,searchweb201603_16,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=b01e3db1-3545-4f55-ac2d-4a54605834cd&algo_expid=58d39f08-71e9-4172-af1d-cf54b0c06b9c-3&algo_pvid=58d39f08-71e9-4172-af1d-cf54b0c06b9c

Meine heutige Bestellung ist je eine dieser Forceps Zangen, welche den Rapala Forceps zum Verwechseln ähneln. Auch sind diese in genau den beiden Größen wie Rapala sie verkauft erhältlich.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Booms-Fishing-F14-Fishing-Forceps-Nickle-Plated-Stainless-Steel-Construction-Comes-with-Lanyard/32824645560.html


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da kannste auch hierzulande ähnliches von Behr & Co. kaufen...kosten auch nicht mehr.

50% Versandkosten für paar Posen ist a weng viel.


----------



## Kneto (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da kannste auch hierzulande ähnliches von Behr & Co. kaufen...kosten auch nicht mehr.
> 
> 50% Versandkosten für paar Posen ist a weng viel.



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, selbst für Vergleichbare von Behr zahle ich in meiner Umgebung ~2,50€ das Stück. Macht bei 10 Stück schon 25€ + ggf. noch Porto wenn im Netz gekauft. Dort habe ich für 10 Stück etwas über 11€ inkl. Porto gezahlt.


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die original Drennan Teile sind hervorragend aber nicht bezahlbar... Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klar, nur was willste mit popligen 7g clear bobber beim Hecht?
Macht für mich persönlich keinen Sinn.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholle 0 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Am 28.8. bestellt, und gerade aus der Post entnommen.
Das ging mal zügig .


----------



## Fr33 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Am 28.8. bestellt, und gerade aus der Post entnommen.
> Das ging mal zügig .



Jop da hab ich auch welche von. Riechen anfangs bisi komisch - aber fangen. Wenn auch nur Kleinzeug bei mir.

 Bei mir sind die letzten beiden Order nicht angekommen. Aber gab Geld zurück. 

 Hatte wieder welche von den tollen 1€ Minnow bestellt die wie Rapala X Rap Clone aussehen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Lures-Hard-Bait-Pesca-Fishing-Tackle-isca-artificial-11CM-13G-Quality-Hook/32502286728.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.uxYOZn


----------



## Ezperte (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir sind auch 2 Bestellungen nicht angekommen, einmal Bearking Wobbler (Geld Zurück) und einmal eine KastKing Rute (Ersatzlieferung).


----------



## Faulenzer21 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ab wann kann man denn sagen dass eine Bestellung nicht mehr ankommt?
Bei mir dauert alles meist zwischen 4 und 5 Wochen. 
Der eine Teil einer größeren Bestellung ist schon seit über einer Woche da und der andere Teil (u.a. die Rute) noch nicht. Macht mich langsam etwas nervös.


----------



## fischbär (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zwei Monate kann es schon mal dauern.


----------



## Ezperte (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, 
Ich bräuchte mal ein Fluocarbon Vorfach mit ner Dicke von mindestens 0,60... habe ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden auf Ali.


----------



## fischbär (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Finger weg von FC bei Ali. Da sind ganz viele nur mit FC beschichtet! Das steht aber nur sehr kryptisch oder gar nicht in der Beschreibung. FC ist teuer aufgrund des Materials. D.h. auch in China nicht viel billiger machbar. Wenn es günstig sein soll, einfach hier in Dtl. von Balzer oder Berkeley kaufen. Die sind ok.


----------



## Kami One (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Fast alles was sich bei Ali Fluorocarbon bezeichnet ist tatsächlich nur Fluoro beschichtete Mono. Richtiges Fluorocarbon ist dann so teuer, da kannste das auch hier kaufen. 

Hier mal echtes Fluo mit fast 0.6 mm: 
150 mt 0,16mm-0,60mm Fluorangelschnur Kohlefaser Bezugslinie Transparente Weiße Farbe Monofilament Angelschnur pesca
http://s.aliexpress.com/7rUJBzmU


----------



## Ezperte (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, Danke erstmal für den Link.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn es nicht unbedingt Fluo sein muss, hier gibts dickes Mono: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SUNK...lgo_pvid=f0762331-99d9-47cf-9c26-35cf424cca24


----------



## Ezperte (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke, hat mir geholfen


----------



## n1c0 (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht unbedingt Fluo sein muss, hier gibts dickes Mono: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SUNK...lgo_pvid=f0762331-99d9-47cf-9c26-35cf424cca24


Ist aber extrem teuer für 50 Meter...

Würde zum Kastking greifen. Die Marke ist ganz gut und es ist vieeeeel günstiger 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kast...id=f974fb1f-f9f4-461c-8a79-2fecdb9871b9&tpp=1


----------



## Ezperte (9. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke, n1co ist bestellt!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hier sind gerade angekommen: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-14MM-Universal-Soft-Lure-Bait-Pin-Fishing-Pin-Spring-Stainless-Steel-Lock-Pins-Connect/32776256798.html

Am 31.08 bestellt und heute eingetroffen.


----------



## Ezperte (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
Was meint ihr ist das höchste Gewicht, dass man mit der Assassin werfen kann?


----------



## Karlosso (13. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand getestet wie viel kg die KastKing Super Power in 0.22mm real aushält?
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Brand-300M-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-4-Stands-80LB-10LB-20LB-60LB-Multifilament-Fishing-Line/32801335428.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10065_10151_10068_10193_10194_10304_10307_10137_10060_10302_10155_10154_10056_10055_10054_10059_100031_10099_10338_10339_10103_10102_440_10052_10053_10142_10107_10050_10051_10320_10321_10322_10326_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10177_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_143_10180_10312_10313_10184_10314_10319_10078_10079_10073_10186-10050_10110,searchweb201603_21,ppcSwitch_5&btsid=b06ba412-b742-4ea0-bdb6-5c27af4ac60b&algo_expid=d19cf9f7-4c7c-487d-84d9-9451c7d381e3-0&algo_pvid=d19cf9f7-4c7c-487d-84d9-9451c7d381e3


----------



## hegenefischer (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen #h
hab mich mal durch den Thread geklickt und auch durch das Ali- Angebot gewälzt....gibt es empehlenswerte Jigköpfe zwischen 10 und 20gr?

Vielen Dank schon mal! #6


----------



## fischbär (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

vermutlich kaum. Alles was schwer ist kostet da auch nicht weniger. einfach bei raubfischspezi schauen...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es muß nicht immer FOX sein...

...diese Swinger stehen denen von FOX in nichts nach, kosten nichtmal ein Viertel dessen.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-1pc-Carp-Fishing-illuminated-Swingers-Fishing-Hangers/32508909395.html

Brauchts gar nicht weiter nach noch billigeren Anbietern bei Ali dafür suchen.
Diese Swinger werden so nur von einem einzigen auf Ali vertrieben.


----------



## Fischknipser (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich suche noch eine leichte Spinnrute.

Ich habe eine Greys Platinum 20-50 g,nutze Sie für Köpfe ab 14g mit Gummis ab 3",alles was leichter ist,ist schwer mit ihr schwer zu fischen. 
Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## putschii (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jemand nen Tipp für eine Angeltasche? Sollte auf dem Rücken getragen werden können oder auf Schulter und Hüfte, sofern sie sich auch mal auf Bauchhöhe stellen lassen kann, falls ich wate. Hoffe ihr habt da Vorschläge. Habe den Thread auch schon durchsucht, aber richtig DAS Model gefunden habe ich noch nicht bzw. war mir unsicher, ob sich die Hüftteile auch höher stellen lassen.
Eine 27x17 Lurebox, Vorfachmaterial und ein Getränk sollten passen.
Hoffe ihr habt da nen Vorschlag


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gesundheit !

 Also, hab mal n paar Vorschläge für dich
http://www.ebay.de/itm/iLure-32-39-...d=263082164574&_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109
 oder die http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-GARCIA-F...d=400905721794&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851 
 oder die ?  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Illex-Easy-S...522540&hash=item5d57d7d7c2:g:CjoAAOSwScdZvF-E

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da passt seine gewünschte Box aber nicht rein.
Bei ner 27er Box geht eh nur Rucksack oder Umhängetasche, solche kleinen Bauchtaschen sind da völlig raus.


----------



## putschii (18. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte da auch schon so ein Rucksack im Kopf https://de.aliexpress.com/item/35L-...lgo_pvid=eabd03ec-96d8-47a3-91f5-8b76ae914893
Dachte nur, dass sich vllt noch was alternatives extra fürs Angeln finden lässt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wird sich sicherlich finden lassen, man kann ja auch mit kleineren Boxen los.
Ich halte es jedenfalls persönlich so, daß ich zum Strecke machen nur das allernötigste mitnehme...ne Handvoll Köder die in eine kleine Box oder Tüten passen, bissl Reserve-Vorfach, paar Einhänger, Zange, Messer und Kescher...aus die Maus.
Verstau ich alles direkt am Mann (Kescher sitzt im Pfeilköcher aufm Rücken).
Alles weitere geht mir auf Dauer nur aufs Kreuz.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bin auch vor einiger Zeit auf eine Hüfttasche umgestiegen, in die gerade so zwei mittelgroße Boxen passen. Messe, Zange und Co sind am Gurt befestigt.

Dann hab ich mich mit doppelseitigen Köderboxen eingedeckt, damit ich mehr wobbler einpacken kann [emoji23] 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (19. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab mal letzte Woche wieder was bekommen. Kann ich echt weiterempfehlen, die ein Knicklicht nur für ein paar Stunden z.B. morgens brauchen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-New-Arrival-Fishing-Luminous-Float-Battery-Operated-LED-Float-For-Dark-Water-Night-Fishing/32823247088.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.DEUQCt


----------



## Maschiach (19. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Spannend. Das ist dann von der Größe her wie ein Knicklicht und kann demnach ganz normal in entsprechende Posen gepackt werden?


----------



## hanzz (19. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heut kam ein Teil einer Bestellung
10 Stück - 4€
Morgen mal schauen was die taugen.


http://s.aliexpress.com/uMzUF7Jn


----------



## Kami One (19. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam auch mal wieder was an. Diesmal keine Köder oder Kleinteile. Ne 3000er Sharky und Schnur dazu.


----------



## warrior (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,
 ich habe bei Aliexpress-Kastking zwei Spulen Mega 8 bestellt. Sind jetzt 5 Wochen vorbei. 
 Weiß jemand ob die Lieferzeiten dort immer so lange sind?

 Danke


----------



## ayron (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



warrior schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich habe bei Aliexpress-Kastking zwei Spulen Mega 8 bestellt. Sind jetzt 5 Wochen vorbei.
> Weiß jemand ob die Lieferzeiten dort immer so lange sind?
> 
> Danke



Steht doch da bis zu 60 Tage Hatte auch schon mal 8 Tage kommt halt auf die Auslastung der Flieger an.


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,

hat jmd nochmal nen Link zu gescheiten Offset Haken? BKK hab ich mal gesucht und die sehen ja gut aus - aber fallen die echt so dickdrahtig aus? Suche eher was wie die Gamakazu Worm EG... (hab dabeim noch paar VMC Offsets die schon recht dick sind).

Größen brauche ich nur 2/0 - 5/0


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat jmd nochmal nen Link zu gescheiten Offset Haken? BKK hab ich mal gesucht und die sehen ja gut aus - aber fallen die echt so dickdrahtig aus? Suche eher was wie die Gamakazu Worm EG... (hab dabeim noch paar VMC Offsets die schon recht dick sind).
> 
> Größen brauche ich nur 2/0 - 5/0



Da kannste mal Haken von BKK genauer anschauen, aber so wirklich dickdrahtig sehen die jetzt eigentlich nicht aus.

http://www.bkkhooks.com/en/product_ret.aspx?cate_id=541&cate_pid=539

Keine Ahnung was da über Ali als BKK vertrieben wird, benutze selber keine Offsets und hab daher kein Bedarf daran.


----------



## MarcinD (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Spannend. Das ist dann von der Größe her wie ein Knicklicht und kann demnach ganz normal in entsprechende Posen gepackt werden?



Ja, passt in die Posen, die mit einem Knicklicht ausgestattet werden können. Ist nur leider so, dass der Durchmesser minimal größer ist als beim Knicklicht und das Teil nicht so einfach "rausrutscht". Man muss schon etwas schütteln um die wieder raus zu bekommen. Ging aber bisher ganz gut. 
Ich angele meist morgens und brauche das Knicklicht nur für ca. 2 Stunden. d.h die normalen leuchten bei mir die meiste Zeit in der Angeltasche vor sich hin.


----------



## MarcinD (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Empfehlung für einen Wobbler in gedeckten Farben für Hecht und Barsch, der schon gefangen hat? Sollte nicht zu teuer sein (bis 3 €).

Angele bei uns am Baggersee mit recht klaren Wasser und hellen Boden.


----------



## fischbär (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

WLure hat da einiges. Cranks, Minnows und Swimbaits. In den Fangfotos siehst Du welche gefangen haben und was. Es gibt sehr viele in absolut natürlichem Dekor. Aber meiner Erfahrung nach beißen Hechte auch in klarem Wasser gern auf Fluorofarben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Marcin du wohnst ja gleich ums Eck|bigeyes|wavey:


----------



## MarcinD (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@fischbär Danke gucke ich mir mal an. Hatte letzten bei einem Beitrag von Matze Koch gehört, dass bei Sonne und klaren Wasser gedeckte Farben genutzt werden sollen. Da ich in meiner 6 Monatigen Angelkarriere noch nix beim Spinnfischen gefangen habe, wollte ich das mal versuchen.
Aber vielleicht muss ich auch weiter an mir und meiner Köderführung arbeiten. [emoji3]

@vincent ja, gleich um die Ecke. In Deinem Profil steht Ziegeleigewässer. Ist das in Hille vom Lübbecker Verein gemeint?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jup genau da in Hille. Warste da schonmal? Is ja ein riesen Teich mit hammer Hechtstellen, aber Raubfisch momentan scheint satt... Biste neu im Verein? Ah cool bist Anfänger. Ich ja mehr oder weniger auch nach meiner Jahrelangen Pause .


----------



## fischbär (25. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn Du eine relativ sichere Bank auf Hecht suchst: DAM Exekutor in der gelb/orangen Version und großer Größe. Wenn darauf nix geht, hat kein Hecht Hunger oder es ist keiner da. Außethalb der Beißzeit kann man durchleiern was man will und nix geht.


----------



## MarcinD (26. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wenn Du eine relativ sichere Bank auf Hecht suchst: DAM Exekutor in der gelb/orangen Version und großer Größe. Wenn darauf nix geht, hat kein Hecht Hunger oder es ist keiner da. Außethalb der Beißzeit kann man durchleiern was man will und nix geht.



Danke für den Tipp, schaue ich mir mal an. #6


----------



## magut (27. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mal etwas , was nicht direkt zum Fischen dient 
Aber für meinen Duschsack NACH dem fischen

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hand-Held-Toilet-Bathroom-Bidet-Shower-Head-Spray-Sprayer/32796670653.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.yq4KyP

#6  
<LG
Mario


----------



## Fr33 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Soeben ne Kleinigkeit bestellt und nicht schlecht geguckt, dass nun anscheinend PayPal in die Zahlungsoptionen aufgenommen wurde. Net schlecht!


----------



## magut (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

muss ich am Wo- Ende mal testen :q
find sicher wieder was, was man(n) unbedingt brauchen kann.
LG
Mario


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Soeben ne Kleinigkeit bestellt und nicht schlecht geguckt, dass nun anscheinend PayPal in die Zahlungsoptionen aufgenommen wurde. Net schlecht!



Ist mit seit einiger Zeit auch schon aufgefallen. Noch nicht flächendeckend, aber scheint im Kommen zu sein.


----------



## AndreiGeo (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Leute,
wollte auch mal was zu dem Thema beitragen. Hier meine top 5 Bestellungen aus China.
#1



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BearKing-Retail-Fishing-tackle-Hot-A-fishing-lures-shad-5color-for-choose-quality-professional-minnow-6/32278077882.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wqcKtg&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1506665651435&sk=uR7uBY3Rz&aff_trace_key=7a48e75dbe0d409f859268964ba73b03-1506665651435-06494-uR7uBY3Rz&terminal_id=d5799ae3e4114726bb84ca4e8e53f82b

6,5cm Minnow - suspender mit einer super Verarbeitung. Läuft und fängt Barsche sehr gut. Ein paar Hechte hatte er auch haken können. Konnte absolut mithalten mit dem Squirell und Bevy Shad. War für mich vor allem im Frühjahr ein top köder. Muss selber nachbestellen (abgerissen) 

#2



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-Bears-Fish-Mini-Fat-Crank-Fishing-Lures-35mm-3-8g-Rock-Fishing-Hard-Bait-Lures/32358478643.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wqcKtg&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1506666001910&sk=uR7uBY3Rz&aff_trace_key=b29b2de7ba2a47dc8310fd087a4dac28-1506666001910-04535-uR7uBY3Rz&terminal_id=d5799ae3e4114726bb84ca4e8e53f82b

3,5cm Mini-Crank Suspender- wenn's schecht läuft oder die Fische auf micro Köder stehen, dann hat dieser mini-crank die Situation gerettet. Verarbeitung ist Klasse, Haken sehr scharf und laufen tut er optimal. Barsche und Rapfen wurden damit gefangen.

#3



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/free-shipping-8-colors-10-cm-9-4-g-Fishing-Lure-Minnow-Hard-Bait-with-2/32641652729.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.d7qjfq
10cm auftreibender Minnow. Verarbeitung und Qualität der Bemalung ist hier schon recht schlecht, habe die Ösen nachgeklebt. Dennoch laufen tut dieser Köder für 60-90cent richtig super. Biem twitchen bricht bricht er zur Seite aus und macht regelmäßige rechts-links Bewegunden, fast wie ein walk the dog unter wasser.  Den hatte ich in Flachen/Verkrauteten Seen gefischt und seine auftreibende Eigenschaft genutzt. Ganz Paar Hechte und Barsche ließen sich von dem überzeugen.

# 4



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Retail-fishing-tackle-A-fishing-lures-hard-bait-5color-for-choose-100mm-14-5g-minnow-quality/32419165942.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wqcKtg&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1506666802493&sk=uR7uBY3Rz&aff_trace_key=ed56ffc9a8e44608a84e4844ea71e8f3-1506666802493-06480-uR7uBY3Rz&terminal_id=d5799ae3e4114726bb84ca4e8e53f82b
Flachlaufender Suspender mit einer sehr guten Verarbeitung. Läuft wie er soll. Hatte bisher nur einen Hecht mit gefangen, lag aber auch an Zeit/Wetter.

#5



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Multifunctional-Plier-Stainles-Steel-Carp-Fishing-Accessories-Fish-tackle-Lure-Hook-Remover-Line-Cutter-Scissors/32344775305.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wqcKtg&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1506667287328&sk=uR7uBY3Rz&aff_trace_key=4902bd3bc1804a7d8729caf54a606fab-1506667287328-07785-uR7uBY3Rz&terminal_id=d5799ae3e4114726bb84ca4e8e53f82b

Diese Zange habe ich in vielen Läden hierzulande gesehen und die Kostet gutes Geld, vor allem wenn da einen Firmennamen steht. Für die hier hatte ich 2€ bezahlt - hier bei dem Link etwas teuer, findet man aber auch billiger. Die schneidet geflecht sauber ohne das dieser ausfranst. Auch zum Sprengringwechsel ist die nützlich. !Nicht gut geignet für Leute mit sehr großen Händen, da schon etwas klein.


----------



## Fr33 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Links.... die Zange ist okey... aber gibt bessere für wenig mehr Geld. Ich hab meine Freunde und mich mit dieser hier versorgt:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Aluminum-Alloy-Fishing-Pliers-Split-Ring-Cutters-Fishing-Holder-Tackle-with-Sheath-Fishing-lip-grips/32717703814.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.LQ7ALM

Klar das ist keine Stahlzange und entsprechend darf man da nicht versuchen seine Heimwerker Sachen damit zu machen! Schneidet Geflecht und Mono ohne Probleme. Sprengringe lassen sich öffnen ohne die Fingernägel kaputt zu machen. Und zum Hakenlösen auch super. Sehr sauber gefräst alles!

 PS: Preise schwanken halt immer... hab die auch schon für 6-7€ gesehen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wer ne gute Zange zum Schneiden von Stahlvorfächern sucht, sollte sich mal diese hier anschauen.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Home-Multi-Functional-Hand-Tools-Electrical-Wire-Cable-Cutters-Cutting-Side-Snips-Flush-Stainless-Steel-Pliers/32822824775.html

Sehr gute Qualität, schneidet absolut sauber (Stahl bis 40lb getestet) und lässt so manchen Seitenschneider ziemlich blass aussehen


----------



## dernettemann007 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und bin gerade dabei den ganzen Kram hier zu durchforsten. Ich möchte auch gerne mal was bei alienexpress bestellen. 

Meine Frage an euch, wie macht ihr das mit der Bezahlung?
Nutzt ihr Prepaidkarten oder nutzt ihr eure normale Kreditkarte?

Manche Shops nutzen ja auch Paypal.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Gruß

Rene


----------



## Fr33 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die normale Kredit Karte.... PrePaid werden oft nicht angenommen. Habe es aber selbst nicht versucht, da ich keine habe. 

 Paypal ist wohl im kommen - aber anscheinend nicht überall!


----------



## Kami One (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab bisher immer mit der Kreditkarte bezahlt und nie Probleme gehabt. 

Bei den Anbietern die Paypal anbieten werde ich das dann nutzen. 

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern.


----------



## fosiel (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kreditkarte ... Hab über 60 Käufe ohne Probleme bis jetzt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dernettemann007 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Noch eine Frage die mir gerade in den Kopf geschossen ist.
Kann man bei verschiedenen Shops einkaufen und dann zusammen zahlen, oder muss man bei jedem Shop einzeln Zahlen?


----------



## Kami One (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist im Grunde wie bei Amazon. Ein Warenkorb, mehrere Anbieter, ein Zahlungsbetrag.


----------



## Enno2000 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sofortüberweisung geht auch.

Du kannst auch alles zusammen bezahlen.


----------



## mattesen 17 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für PayPal ist aber immer extra Gebühr fällig. Für einen einzelnen Artikel von beispielsweise 1€ schon mal 86 ct. Oder der Händler ist vergleichsweise teurer.


----------



## Karlosso (29. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe alles bei Aliexpress mit einer Prepaid Kreditkarte gekauft.


----------



## dernettemann007 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Leider habe ich noch immer eine Frage |bigeyes

Wie hoch ist die Freigrenze ohne das man Steuern zahlen muss?
Ich bilde mir ein mal was von 26,30€ gehört zu haben.

Habe nämlich keine Lust meine Sachen auf dem Zollamt abholen zu müssen.

Wem dem so wäre, kann man dann nicht einfach mehrere Bestellungen machen die bis 26,30€ gehen.

Geht natürlich nicht, wenn der Artikel schon über 26,30€ liegt.


----------



## n1c0 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@dernettemann007 hier ich zitiere mich mal selbst 



n1c0 schrieb:


> Die offizielle Freigrenze liegt bei 22Eur, der Zoll toleriert bis zu 26,28Eur als Grenze (5Eur Regel).
> 
> Wenn man für 100€ beim selben Händler bestellt und diese in 4 Pakete á 25Eur aufteilt, dann kann der Zoll das durchaus mit Einfuhrabgaben versehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## dernettemann007 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke,

also muss ich nur drauf achten, pro Shop nicht mehr wie 26,28€ zu bestellen.


----------



## n1c0 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Genau. Wenn du 100% sicher gehen willst dass nix beim Zoll hängen bleibt - maximal für 26,28€ am Tag bestellen unabhängig vom Shop. Ich warte bei 25€ Bestellungen immer bis der Verkäufer verschickt hat, bevor ich beim Nächsten bestelle. Die meisten versenden ja eh innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen.


----------



## Karlosso (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@dernettemann007
Bestell über die App von Aliexpress, dann bekommst du meist Rabatt.


----------



## mascanho (30. September 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ein paar Senko worms, das mit dem wacky muss ich doch mal versuchen. Machen einen guten Eindruck!


Kannst du was zur Gummimischung sagen? Sind die Weich, oder eher Steif. Lockstoff?
Der Yamamoto Senko ist beispielsweise sehr steif und für Wacky eher weniger geeignet, finde ich. Es hat wenig Aktion im Wasser.



fischbär schrieb:


> Was fängt man denn auf die Riesendinger?


Kleine Schwarz gestreifte Wild gewordene Krokos


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Leider hab ich sie noch nicht genutzt. Im Urlaub war das Wetter zu schlecht, da ging nix filigranes...

In der Theorie: Aroma haben sie, ich tippe auf irgendwas Krebsiges. Deutlich, aber nicht so, dass man schon beim Öffnen der Tüte erschlagen wird.

Ich finde sie flexibel, habe aber keinen Vergleich mit anderen Senko Worms machen können. Ein kleines Filmchen hätte ich, um das Wackelverhalten zu zeigen, aber da scheitert der upload... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Jetzt könnte es geklappt haben... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59d258c521de3/TRIM_20171001_195904.mp4


----------



## mascanho (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

*Michael_05er*

Vielen Dank für die Mühe.
Kommt dem Yamamoto seh nahe. Sehr steif im Vergleich zum Zoom oder andere. Wobei das auch abhängig davon ist, welches Rig verwendet werden soll.

Für solche und Wacky Spielchen allerdings ZU hart, finde ich.


----------



## Michael_05er (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für so spielchen ist der viel zu massiv, das stimmt. Ich denke, für leicht zitterndes Absinken sollte er gehen. So irres Gewackel wie in dem Video bekommst du eher mit so was hin:





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pike van dijk (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hat jemand von euch schon hitching posts bei ali gefunden?



http://www.camo-tackle.de/Do-It-Hitching-Post-25-Stk

danke.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi pike,
 guck mal hier https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Chea...lgo_pvid=f816a8c6-e588-439d-975a-a3373f016f3f
 100Stck für 1,50€

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## pike van dijk (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi pike,
> 
> fettes Petri :vik:




danke man.

4 minuten.

wahnsinn und nochmals danke.


----------



## dernettemann007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Servus,

kann mir jemand ein paar Spinner empfehlen?
So Größe 2-4, ähnlich der Mepps.

Und Blinker?

Gruß


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Bluefox Vibrax Kopien brauchst du dir nicht bestellen, qualitativ nicht mit den echten zu vergleichen..nicht mal ansatzweise


----------



## dernettemann007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Die Bluefox Vibrax Kopien brauchst du dir nicht bestellen, qualitativ nicht mit den echten zu vergleichen..nicht mal ansatzweise



Welche dann?


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Für so spielchen ist der viel zu massiv, das stimmt. Ich denke, für leicht zitterndes Absinken sollte er gehen. So irres Gewackel wie in dem Video bekommst du eher mit so was hin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hättest Du vielleicht zu diesen Ködern eine Bezugsquelle oder einen Namen?

Danke :m


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Hättest Du vielleicht zu diesen Ködern eine Bezugsquelle oder einen Namen?
> 
> Danke :m


Klar, bitteschön :

10pcs/lot Afishlure Artificial Sea Worms 95mm 1.7g Earthworm Soft Fishing Lures Soft Bait Lifelike earthworm Sea Fishing
http://s.aliexpress.com/eeiqARja 
(from AliExpress Android)

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Klar, bitteschön :
> 
> 10pcs/lot Afishlure Artificial Sea Worms 95mm 1.7g Earthworm Soft Fishing Lures Soft Bait Lifelike earthworm Sea Fishing
> http://s.aliexpress.com/eeiqARja
> ...


 

Klasse, Dankeschön! #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dernettemann007 schrieb:


> Welche dann?



Kaufe sie besser hierzulande, auch wenns mehr kostet.
Die halten aber auch entsprechend, die China-Kopien haben durch die Bank weg sehr dünnen Achsdraht, den jeder maßige Hecht krum haut wie nix Gutes.


----------



## dernettemann007 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kaufe sie besser hierzulande, auch wenns mehr kostet.
> Die halten aber auch entsprechend, die China-Kopien haben durch die Bank weg sehr dünnen Achsdraht, den jeder maßige Hecht krum haut wie nix Gutes.



Genau das habe ich auf den Bilder auch schon gedacht.
Sehen alle nicht sehr stabil aus.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## schnubbi1307 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Klar, bitteschön :
> 
> 10pcs/lot Afishlure Artificial Sea Worms 95mm 1.7g Earthworm Soft Fishing Lures Soft Bait Lifelike earthworm Sea Fishing
> http://s.aliexpress.com/eeiqARja
> ...



und welche Haken könnt ihr dafür empfehlen?


----------



## Leiwandizer (6. Oktober 2017)

dernettemann007 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind zwar keine Mepps artigen, aber sehr geil:
http://s.aliexpress.com/Mnam63eq

Und hier 1:1 Kopien von den Long Casts und den schweren Mepps:
http://s.aliexpress.com/MbIjU3IZ
http://s.aliexpress.com/3y6Rbamu

Bei dem Schwerem habe ich die Haken getauscht weil sie zu instabil waren.


Tight lines 
Leiwandizer


----------



## Leiwandizer (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist übrigens ein sehr geiler Thread, schon etwas unübersichtlich aber sehr nützlich - Danke dafür!


Tight lines 
Leiwandizer


----------



## Faulenzer21 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Leiwandizer schrieb:


> Die sind zwar keine Mepps artigen, aber sehr geil:
> http://s.aliexpress.com/Mnam63eq
> 
> Und hier 1:1 Kopien von den Long Casts und den schweren Mepps:
> ...



Bei dem Longcast ist die Achse auf dem Bild ja schon krumm [emoji85]


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sind weit davon entfernt ne 1:1 Kopie zu sein.
Sehr dünne Achse, mehrfach um die obere Öse gedreht (bei Mepps ist immer nur eine Drehung), scharf gestanzte Löffel mit etwas anderer Wölbung.

Ich hab hier in dem Thread vor einiger Zeit mal direkt Original mit Kopie bildlich verglichen,da sieht man die Unterschiede schon sehr deutlich.


----------



## magut (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Maxcatch-2-1M-6-90FT-4PCS-Lure-Weight-10-30g-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-For-Lure-Fishing/32635500594.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.d0VbJN

wieder mal was angekommen, aber leider eine Ringeinlage gebrochenen. Warte nun schon seit 3 Tagen auf eine Antwort des Händlers.  Gerade einen "Dispute" eröffnet. 
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht#t
LG
Mario


----------



## mascanho (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die sind weit davon entfernt ne 1:1 Kopie zu sein.


Würde ich so nicht sagen. Es gibt sicher Kopien, die man nicht kaufen sollte. Aber bei Gummifischen, teils sehr gut verarbeiteten Wobblern macht es durchaus Sinn. Gegebenenfalls Angelhaken tauschen und gut ist. Spart man trotz einiges. Vor allem weil der Versand "teils" kostenlos ist.

Die hochwertigen Illex Drillos sind auch ein Witz, aber nicht so altbekannt


----------



## Enorm (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, mittlerweile sind alle Sendungen meiner ersten Bestellung eingegangen. Dann werde ich mal berichten.

Die allseits bekannten Wobbler
Sind ihr Geld wirklich wert und auch die Drillinge sind nicht allzuschlecht. Ich habe den vorderen aber entfernt, da sie sich öfters verfangen.

SeaKnight geflochtene
Eine sehr gute Schnur die auch nicht übermäßig abfärbt. Knotentragkraft ist :m

1x7 Stahlvorfach
Hier bin ich wirklich positiv überrascht, fühlt sich super an und lässt sich auch gut verarbeiten.


Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen mit den Sharky II Rollen und UL Ruten? Ich wollte mir eine UL Kombo komplett aus Ali zusammenstellen, habt ihr empfehlungen zur Rute?
Musstet ihr die Rute/Rolle verzollen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mascanho schrieb:


> Würde ich so nicht sagen. Es gibt sicher Kopien, die man nicht kaufen sollte. Aber bei Gummifischen, teils sehr gut verarbeiteten Wobblern macht es durchaus Sinn. Gegebenenfalls Angelhaken tauschen und gut ist. Spart man trotz einiges. Vor allem weil der Versand "teils" kostenlos ist.
> 
> Die hochwertigen Illex Drillos sind auch ein Witz, aber nicht so altbekannt



Es ging aber explizit um Spinner, nicht um GuFis oder irgendwelche Wobbler.
Äppel und Birnen... |rolleyes


----------



## mascanho (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Falls es deiner geschätzten Aufmerksamkeit nicht entgangen sein sollte, hast du "*China-Kopien durch die Bank* *weg*" als schlecht bezeichnet. Zitat;


Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kaufe sie besser hierzulande, auch wenns mehr kostet.
> Die halten aber auch entsprechend, die China-Kopien haben durch die Bank  weg sehr dünnen Achsdraht, den jeder maßige Hecht krum haut wie nix  Gutes.


Hast du diese Erfahrung/Kenntnisse durch deine oder aus 10.000 andere Einkäufe erfasst?
Ich habe nämlich schon Blinker und Spinner gekauft, dessen Kopie ich nicht in Frage stelle. Vielleicht hattest du nur Händlerpech.

Insofern betrifft mein Beitragsinhalt, dass du HIER zu Lande ebenso Teuren Müll kaufen kannst, de nichts taugt!
Schließlich kostet ein Illex Wobbler keine 2 Euro wie son Blöder Blinker/Spinner bei Ali. Wenn man indess bedenkt, dass sich Leute Ruten und Rollen hunderte von Eure kosten lassen und hier wegen schlappe 2 oder 5 Eure rumweinen, ist ein echter vergleich mit Birnen und Äpfel. Didikül.

Lies einfach meinen Beitrag nochmal, und ggf. auch das eingefügte Zitat deinerseits.


----------



## Kami One (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eben nicht. Die Beiträge vorher machen klar, dass das Zitat von Bimmelrudi sich allein auf die bei Ali angebotenen Spinner bezieht. Der Bezug zum Achsdraht sollte das eigentlich auch schon zeigen. 

So funktioniert nun mal ein Forum, Antworten auf einen Beitrag vorher muss man nicht immer zitieren. 

Und jetzt am besten wieder BTT.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Die Beiträge vorher machen klar, dass das Zitat von Bimmelrudi sich allein auf die bei Ali angebotenen Spinner bezieht. Der Bezug zum Achsdraht sollte das eigentlich auch schon zeigen.
> 
> So funktioniert nun mal ein Forum, Antworten auf einen Beitrag vorher muss man nicht immer zitieren.
> 
> Und jetzt am besten wieder BTT.


Genau so siehts aus.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mascanho schrieb:


> Falls es deiner geschätzten Aufmerksamkeit nicht entgangen sein sollte, hast du "*China-Kopien durch die Bank* *weg*" als schlecht bezeichnet. Zitat;
> 
> Hast du diese Erfahrung/Kenntnisse durch deine oder aus 10.000 andere Einkäufe erfasst?
> Ich habe nämlich schon Blinker und Spinner gekauft, dessen Kopie ich nicht in Frage stelle. Vielleicht hattest du nur Händlerpech.
> ...


Man kann natürlich Zitate auseinander pflücken...ich hab nicht ganz umsonst vorher erwähnt, daß ich Mepps-Kopien hier schonmal bildlich mit nem Original verglichen habe. Sollte man sich vielleicht mal ansehen, bevor man alles in einen Topf schmeißt.
Hat auch nüscht mit Händlerpech zu tun, die Mepps-Kopien sind einfach sehr schwach, und zwar durch die Bank weg.

Da hilft auch kein Ausweichmanöver auf irgendwelche Blinker oder Wobbler, von denen war nicht ansatzweise die Rede.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Spinnern muss man ja schon bei den heimischen Markenprodukten aufpassen. Hatte mit letztens 2 Balzer Colonel Tandemspinner bestellt und die Achsen sind auch nix.

Bei Spinnern vertraue ich nur noch auf 2-3 Marken und auf Selbstbau alles andere ist mMn Premiumschrott.


----------



## Purist (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Bei Spinnern muss man ja schon bei den heimischen Markenprodukten aufpassen. Hatte mit letztens 2 Balzer Colonel Tandemspinner bestellt und die Achsen sind auch nix.



Es geht auch noch schlimmer: Rostende Spinnerkörper und Blätter, die sich noch nicht einmal zuverlässig drehen. Auch das gibt's bei manchen Markenspinnern.

Dass der Achsdraht verbiegt ist eigentlich völlig normal, z.B. wenn ein ordentlicher Hecht auf einen 2er Spinner beißt und der Drill spektakulär abläuft, trotzdem sollte er nicht zu dünn gewählt werden. Ich baue auch solche 2er Spinner mit min. 0,8mm Edelstahldraht, den kann man bedenkenlos mehrmals wieder "geradebiegen", bei richtig billigen Spinnern (NoName-Chinaware) wird da noch sehr viel dünnerer Draht benutzt- muss nicht sein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Siehe auch http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4606894&postcount=1003

Da kann es jeder nochmal bildlich verinnerlichen, soll sich aber im nachhinein nicht beschweren, wenn nen 50er Hecht den Spinner auseinander nimmt.


----------



## Leiwandizer (9. Oktober 2017)

Na bumm - hier gehts ab..

Dass die Spinner vom Ali dünnere Drähte haben, sehe ich bei meinen jetzt nicht.
Wegen dem Verbiegen: mein Mepps Aglia 3 wurde kürzlich von einer Forelle dezent verstümmelt [emoji28]. Und ein Cormoron Bullet AT hat sich durch einen Hänger verbogen.
Aber egal - gerade biegen und weiter gehts [emoji6] - ist doch eigentlich kein Problem.

Zur Qualität von Ali: Ja da ist nicht immer alles perfekt. Aber um die Preise ist mir das eine oder andere optische Manko ziemlich egal.

Tight lines 
Leiwandizer


----------



## Kami One (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier mal die Lieferungen der letzten Tage/Wochen:

Links füge ich später ein, ist vom Telefon etwas aufwendig. 

Die Waage funktioniert super und ist im Vergleich mit der Küchenwaage genau. Die restlichen Sachen sollten ja bekannt sein. Wurden hier schon (mehrfach) verlinkt.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-Soft-Fishing-Lures-20PC-Lot-Silicon-Fishing-Bait-8-5CM-3-5-2-4G-0/32709108410.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.YZhPWR

Bei mir noch ohne die Haken und dementsprechend günstiger.





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Multi-Electronic-Digital-Scale-Portable-Hand-Hanging-Hook-Pocket-Scale-BACKLIGHT-Fishing-Luggage-black-Fishing-Tools/32774456705.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wLohMW





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/30pcs-lot-Soft-Bait-Spring-Lock-Pin-Crank-Hook-Soft-Bait-Connect-Fixed-Pin-Latch-Pin/32659379084.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wLohMW





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HENGJIA-4-8G-Soft-Lure-Pesca-Artificial-Fishing-Lure-Shad-Worm-Swimbaits-weest-blackfish-bass-Fishing/32813260091.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wLohMW





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/12-8-2cm-Plastic-Fly-Fishing-Hooks-Storage-Box-Double-Side-6-Compartments-Waterproof-Plastic-Fishing/32814970772.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wLohMW






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Meredith-Easy-Shiner-Classic-Soft-Lures-10cm-4-8g-7pcs-lot-Swimbaits-Artificial-Bait-Silicone-Lure/32717228856.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wLohMW

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Meredith-75mm-2-4g-20-pcs-Wobblers-Fishing-Lures-Easy-Shiner-Swimbaits-Silicone-Soft-Bait-Double/32817571763.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wLohMW

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Fishing-Lures-FAT-Swing-Impact-Swimbait-85mm-5-5g-10pc-Lot-Craws-Soft-Lures-Fishing/32802692915.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.RSXYqw

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Fishing-Lures-Swing-Impact-FAT-Swimbait-6-8-180mm-33-6g-1pcs-Lot-Craws-Soft/32826758481.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.RSXYqw







EDIT:
Nun mit Links.


----------



## AndreiGeo (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die von Meredith sehen ja richtig gut aus. Haste sie schon geangelt? Laufen die auch so gut wie die aussehen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fragezeichen (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eventuell versiegt diese Quelle bald, wenn man dem Artikel glauben kann:

http://t3n.de/news/versand-guenstig-china-haendlern-864871/

Ich hoffe die Chinesen denken sich eine günstige Alternative aus, falls es so kommt. Vielleicht europäische Lager? Man sieht ja oft auch die Auswahl zwischen China/Russland als Ausgangsort der Sendung.


----------



## Kami One (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



AndreiGeo schrieb:


> Die von Meredith sehen ja richtig gut aus. Haste sie schon geangelt? Laufen die auch so gut wie die aussehen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


Ja fand ich auch. Sind im Grunde Kopien vom Easy Shiner und FSI.

Verletzungsbedingt fällt angeln erstmal ne Weile flach, leider. Konnte daher noch nicht testen. Hab sie aber bestellt wegen der positiven Erfahrungen hier im Thread. Zum Beispiel ab Beitrag 2204.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Chinesen denken sich eine günstige Alternative aus, falls es so kommt.



Die großen wie Kastking, Seaknight etc. haben seit geraumer Zeit Lager innerhalb Deutschlands, orderbar zb über 3-2-1


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die großen wie Kastking, Seaknight etc. haben seit geraumer Zeit Lager innerhalb Deutschlands, orderbar zb über 3-2-1


Jo die merken wohl grad auch, dass ihre Produkte hier immer beliebter werden. Denke, da werden bald auch Preise steigen.


----------



## ronram (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gut, wenn man sich schon einen kleinen Vorrat von allem zusammengekauft hat.


----------



## hanzz (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ronram schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man sich schon einen kleinen Vorrat von allem zusammengekauft hat.


Jo. Ich werde diese Jahr auch noch n paar hunderte Kleinteile, Gufis, Wobbler und n bisserl Schnur ordern.


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wer noch günstig in China einkaufen möchte sollte sich beeilen. Denn ab 2018 wird der Postversand der Chinesen nicht mehr subventioniert. Die können dann nicht mehr für fast umsonst nach Deutschland senden, sondern zahlen dann auch Normalpreise für den Versand ins Ausland... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYpd-2buQc0

EDIT: Oh, "Fragezeichen" hat ja bereits darauf hingewiesen. |supergri


----------



## dernettemann007 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Kami one

Die Links zu den Gufis würden mich echt interessieren. Sehen klasse aus.

Danke


----------



## hanzz (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier schonmal die Meredith





hanzz schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Ali
> 
> Hier in 2“
> http://s.aliexpress.com/mem6FVra
> ...


----------



## Karlosso (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Eventuell versiegt diese Quelle bald, wenn man dem Artikel glauben kann:
> 
> http://t3n.de/news/versand-guenstig-china-haendlern-864871/
> 
> Ich hoffe die Chinesen denken sich eine günstige Alternative aus, falls es so kommt. Vielleicht europäische Lager? Man sieht ja oft auch die Auswahl zwischen China/Russland als Ausgangsort der Sendung.


Das klingt gar nicht gut.#q


----------



## blaze (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Das klingt gar nicht gut.#q


erstmal abwarten - bis jetzt ist das meiner Meinung nach ein dpa Artikel der fröhlich von einigen Portalen aufgegriffen wird.

Ich weiß nicht wie schwer der deutsche Markt für die Chinesen ist aber ich glaube kaum das so ein Abkommen kampflos aufgegeben wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Letztlich wäre es doch nur der Versand.
Muss man einfach mehr Stück bestellen, dann teilt sich das auf und egalisiert sich somit besser! :m


----------



## nostradamus (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Letztlich wäre es doch nur der Versand.
> Muss man einfach mehr Stück bestellen, dann teilt sich das auf und egalisiert sich somit besser! :m




 und dann kommt der Zoll....|wavey:


----------



## Jarod71 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jaaaa, für uns als Endkonsumenten ist das nicht so schön. Ich kaufe auch selbst gern Günstigkram aus Fernost ein, habe jüngst einen großen Posten Kunstköder geordert.

Aber für den Einzelhandel im Inland ist das sicher eine gute Nachricht. Wäre ich Einzelhändler würde ich mich auch über die unglaublich günstige Konrurrenz ärgern, die das u.a. subventioniert bekommt (also den Versand), hinzu kommen andere Kostenfaktoren, geringere Sicherheitsauflagen... etc.

Aber nur auf mich bezogen fällt da ggf. eine spannende, unglaublich günstige Quelle weg.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Kami One (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dernettemann007 schrieb:


> @Kami one
> 
> Die Links zu den Gufis würden mich echt interessieren. Sehen klasse aus.
> 
> Danke



Hab die Links nun alle eingefügt.


----------



## Purist (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde die Meldungen merkwürdig. Die sprechen von "Paketen und Päckchen", die derzeit "wie Briefe" behandelt würden und daher enorme Kosten für die POST (die eine Webseite schreibt unsinnigerweise nur DHL) verursachten. Nun sollen einige europäische Logistikunternehmen daran wurschteln, dass nicht die Briefe aus China teurer werden, sondern jene Paketsendungen, die derzeit wie Briefe behandelt würden. 
Von Warensendungen im Briefumschlag, die im Grunde gar keine Pakete sind, ist nichts zu lesen.


----------



## MarcinD (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was stimmt denn nicht mit denen da drüben. #d#d#d

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Banshee-3pcs-lot-85mm-27g-The-Big-Date-Deep-Diving-Crankbait-Floating-Fishing-Lure-Rattle-Sound/32829019400.html?spm=2114.search0104.6.1.Ms6LJi&s=p


----------



## Fr33 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Meldung dass das Postabkommen gekippt wird, stand ja schon die letzten Jahre zur Diskussion. Rausgekommen ist aber bisher nichts. 

 Erstmal abwarten was wirklich kommt.


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Frag mich was man sucht um sowas zu finden. [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## MarcinD (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Frag mich was man sucht um sowas zu finden. [emoji6][emoji23]



15cm große Gummis natürlich.  Du weißt schon Fische. 

Stand unter *Premium Related Products *ganz unten beim Seitenwechsel.


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da müssen deine Cookies aber sehr aussagekräftig sein. [emoji12]


----------



## Aalbubi (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe diese Schnur, ist nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht wirklich gut. Sie saugt sehr viel Wasser auf. Ich werde sie zum Brandungsangeln testen. Kauf lieber ne J-Braid x8. Hast du mehr von. Die Mega 8 soll gut sein, habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## fosiel (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Frag mich was man sucht um sowas zu finden. [emoji6][emoji23]



Das war mein herzhafter Lacher des Tages ... Danke


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn nicht mit denen da drüben. #d#d#d



Solang die Fische fangen ist doch alles geschmeidig :g


----------



## MarcinD (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Da müssen deine Cookies aber sehr aussagekräftig sein. [emoji12]



Das war ich nicht. Da war bestimmt mein Sohn am PC. 
Ich bin mir sicher, das war der 4jährige.

Und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die fangen. Die Hechtdamen sind ja bekanntlich größer als die Herren. Und selbst in unsere Zeit ist ein Herr auf so einen Köder durchaus nochmal.

Aber die Zielgruppe ist auf jeden Fall eine Hechtdame. :k:k:k
*Schweinkram und Doppeldeutigkeit ENDE*

Aber mal im Ernst sind die da drüber so sparsam, dass die Gußformen aus irgendwelchen Bestellungen wiederverwerten?

Da hat doch bestimmt irgend ein Shop was bestellt und die haben .... OK ich lass es jetzt. Aus der Nummer komm ich nicht mehr raus.


----------



## poldi82 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habt ihr denn den BLÖD Artikel über den Peni* fressenden Waller nicht gelesen? Im letzten Sommerloch, ihr wisst schon...

Ratten, Fledermäuse, Peni*e und Enten. Demnächst auch als Line Thru...


----------



## MarcinD (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@poldi82 Da ist was dran. 

Und ich wollte mir eine Wathose holen um tiefer ins Wasser zu gehen. Keine Chance, bei Knietief ist ende. Sonst AUA.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A073RBZM2_c
Wäre das mal ein Hecht gewesen mit seinen Zähnen.


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oha... Da würde ich mal PC Verbot verhängen. [emoji12]

Vor ner Weile hatten wir doch hier mal auch nen Pe*is als Blinker. Die asiatischen Fische stehen vielleicht drauf. [emoji23]


----------



## MarcinD (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Vor ner Weile hatten wir doch hier mal auch nen Pe*is als Blinker. Die asiatischen Fische stehen vielleicht drauf.



Dann fehlt uns ja nur noch die Gummiversion. Also ab zum S..Shop und Angsthaken dran.


----------



## Kami One (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Neuer Großhechtköder...


----------



## MarcinD (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist doch ein regulärer Begriff bei Gummifischen.
Hammersch...... . 

OK, jetzt reichts. sry. Bin raus.


----------



## poldi82 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Line Thru DIY-Kit!

Inhalt:

Schere, Ködernadel, ...............


----------



## MarcinD (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Line Thru DIY-Kit!
> 
> Inhalt:
> 
> Schere, Ködernadel, ...............



Oh man. Wer von Euch ist jetzt nicht zusammengezuckt? |bigeyes


----------



## MarcinD (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

mal wieder ein ernstes Thema:
Hat einer von Euch bei Ali mal eine Stipprute gekauft? Ich suche eine ca. 7 m und die sind vom Gewicht echt interessant. 

7 Meter lange, die < 450 gr wiegen, kosten bei uns schon ein paar Euros. Und bei ali < 25 €. 

Jemand da Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Vent...lgo_pvid=7cb68aca-3ece-4151-8df3-128363fe4c44

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3-6-...lgo_pvid=7cb68aca-3ece-4151-8df3-128363fe4c44

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Carp...lgo_pvid=72279ad9-cd0a-44d2-99bb-f9f2fc8bb4f1


----------



## Fattony (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Carp-Fishing-Pole-Stream-Hand-Rod-Telescopic-Fishing-Rod-Carbon-Fishing-Tackle-4-5M-5/32605363127.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.aeu2EG

Diese hatte ich mir gekauft in 8m! 

War aber ein bisschen kürzer! Ansonsten konnte ich nix bemängeln. Aber nie damit gefischt.. War dann auf einem Flohmarkt und hab sie um 30,- weiterverkauft |rolleyes

Brauche eine kürzere  Verarbeitung hat aber gepasst.

Bin aber halt auch nicht der Stippexperte - also verlasse dich nicht zuviel auf meine Empfehlung - Danke!

Und aufpassen! Für eine 7meter Rute musst du dir de reale Länge anschauen! D.h. unter meinem Link ist die einzige 7+ Rute die 8er! 

Deine wären sozusagen alle <7meter !


----------



## iceflow (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin zusammen, 
hat jemand eventuell Gummi Bigbaits ab 15cm und größer  entdeckt?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hanzz (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



iceflow schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hat jemand eventuell Gummi Bigbaits ab 15cm und größer  entdeckt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


 http://s.aliexpress.com/Ij2UvuEz 


http://s.aliexpress.com/3yABJBnQ 


http://s.aliexpress.com/ZrURBZzQ


----------



## iceflow (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



hanzz schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/Ij2UvuEz
> 
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/3yABJBnQ
> ...


Danke, falls jemand weitere große Gummis entdeckt, wäre ich übers teilen dankbar 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Cheap 1pc 25cm/9.84in 75g Saltwater Pike See Bass Fishing Lure Vivid Paddle Tail Silicone Soft Lure Wholesale Fishing Bait
http://s.aliexpress.com/IrQzii6Z 
(from AliExpress Android)

In dem Shop gibt's noch mehr große Gummis

Hot Sell Soft Fishing Lure 16cm 10g Fake Artificial Bait Fishing Lures Soft Plastic For Spinning Telescopic Fish Free Shipping
http://s.aliexpress.com/Rv2AzERZ 

Hier schlanke 16cm shads. Die sehen schick aus Hol ich mir wohl.

Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kami One (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier noch ein paar...

MEREDITH Angelköder Schaukel Auswirkungen FETT Swimbait 6,8 ''180mm/33,6g 1 teile/los Craws Gummifische Angeln weichen Köder Bass Köder
http://s.aliexpress.com/bmiIv6zY 

Fabrik Preis 75g Fischköder 4 farben Salzwasser Weicher Fischenköder Iscas Künstliche Pesca Gestreiften Bass, Bluefish, Sea Bass
http://s.aliexpress.com/BBju6niQ 

50g 22 cm fischköder big Köder angeln salzwasser locken tiefsee silikon fischen wobbler angelgerät weichen köder köder künstliche
http://s.aliexpress.com/YrmUBVbm 

2 stücke weichen kunststoff fischerei lockt 17,5 CM/40G Weichköder Weichen köder Jig Big Magie T Fisch Fischköder silikon köder
http://s.aliexpress.com/qeIvErQB 

Esfishing Neue Locken Weichen Köder Big Easy Putzer 6,1 "3 stücke 15,5 cm/30g Großhandel Weicher Köder wobbler Für Trolling Glanz
http://s.aliexpress.com/fIFV3yqU 

Noch weitere findet man eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man unter den bereits geposteten Links sich die weiteren Empfehlungen anguckt... und dann immer so weiter.


----------



## fischbär (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die großen lohnen ja kaum. 3 FSIs a 6.8" gibt's auch hier fürn Zehner. Und dann original...


----------



## Kami One (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Stimmt, wurde ja nur nach großen Gummis gefragt.


----------



## funnekuchen (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



iceflow schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> hat jemand eventuell Gummi Bigbaits ab 15cm und größer  entdeckt?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI VNS-L31 mit Tapatalk


2pcs/lot 16g/15cm Soft Fishing Lure Shad Manual Silicone Bass Minnow Artificial T Tail Bait Swimbaits Soft Lures Pasca WQ165
http://s.aliexpress.com/z2yiQ3ay 
(from AliExpress Android)

Haben zwar nur 15 cm, sehen aber auf den ersten Blick nicht schlecht aus. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So mal wieder ein bißchen Geld nach Fernost tranferiert:

Zum KöFi stippen:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Carbon-Fiber-Fishing-Rod-Superhard-Telescopic-Stream-Fishing-Rods-Ultra-light-Carp-Hand-Pole-Handhold/32779454991.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.307.pHoax2

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32835975711.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.300.pHoax2

Und ein paar Kunstköder um den Räubern in unserem verkrauteten Gewässer was anzubieten:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-Fishing-Lures-5-colors-Popper-Lure-6-5cm-13g-fishing-bait-6-high-carbon-steel/32783251037.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.292.pHoax2

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/wLure-Fishing-Lure-Topwater-Popper-Crankbait-Carp-Fly-Fresh-Water-Sea-Insect-bait-Fake-lure-Ice/32812732032.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.285.pHoax2

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1PC-New-Design-Spinner-Fishing-Lures-10-Colors-Beard-Tail-Bass-Baits-with-Big-Single-Hooks/32748973692.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.275.pHoax2

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/-/32680098446.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.265.pHoax2

Mal schauen was das so gibt.


----------



## fischbär (18. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kennt jemand ne gute und günstige Monifile?


----------



## Kami One (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Marcin, berichte bitte mal zur Stippe wenn sie da ist. Welche Länge hast du bestellt?
Hab nämlich auch schon mal überlegt noch eine weitere für Frau und Kinder zu bestellen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab hier noch keine deswegen kann ich nichts empfehlen.
Hatte mir diese Haken in allen verfügbaren Größen bestellt und ich bin überrascht die taugen echt was. Hab heute auf die zweit kleinste Größe beim Method Feeder u.a. einen ca. 5 kg Karpfen gefangen. Die Schärfe reicht für den Selbsthakeffekt und sie sind auch dickdrahtig genug um die nötigen Reserven zu haben um stärkere Fische zu drillen. Von mir ne klare Empfehlung.

2016 Hot 100pcs Fishing Hook Bait Barb Fishhook Lure Tackle With Box Size 4/6/8/10/12 Best Seller
http://s.aliexpress.com/V3ARZFJf 
(from AliExpress Android)

Gesendet von meinem Le X820 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne gute und günstige Monifile?



Lohnt nicht in Fernost zu ordern...bekommste hier doch günstig genug, paar Hundert Meter fürn Fünfer, was willste da noch sparen durch Import?


----------



## STRULIK (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,

kann jemand ne Stellfischrute empfehlen?


----------



## MarcinD (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Marcin, berichte bitte mal zur Stippe wenn sie da ist. Welche Länge hast du bestellt?
> Hab nämlich auch schon mal überlegt noch eine weitere für Frau und Kinder zu bestellen.



Mach ich. Habe mir die in 7,2 Meter also 6,92 reale Länge. 

Ich wollte die auch testen ud dann bei bedarf 1 - 2 weitere in 5 meter für meine Jungs ordern, damit die auch ein bißchen Spaß am Wasser haben.

Noch ne Frage, denn ich hatte noch nie eine Stippe. Um die Montage daran zu befestigen, brauche ich einen Connector, oder? Hat die schon einer mal Ali entdeckt?


----------



## fischbär (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie  zerbrechlich sind denn diese Stippen?


----------



## MarcinD (19. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich gerne testen, sobald die da ist. Wie am Besten? 

500 Gramm dranhängen? Oder etwas mehr?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich dachte eher an eine Meinung aus der Praxis.


----------



## MarcinD (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, kommt wenn das Teil da ist. Das zerbrechlich hat mich wohl auf die falsch Fährte gelockt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## audi170 (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, mal eine Frage zum Fluorocarbon aus China. Wie erkennt man ob es 100 % Fluorocarbon ist oder nur beschichtet ?

Viele Grüße von audi170


----------



## fischbär (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gar nicht. Kauf es hier.


----------



## ronram (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Günstiges 100% FC habe ich bei Aliexpress bisher nicht gefunden.
Das coated ist sehr glatt. Jenachdem wie ich mir kick-back-rigs binde, rutscht es durch. Das ist nicht so cool.
Die Abriebsfestigkeit ist hingegen in Ordnung.

Ich werde es mir nicht mehr bestellen, auch wenn ich damit schon Barsche und Zander gefangen habe.


----------



## postmaster (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es gibt schon so verrückte Angel Gadgets...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/On-the-red-insect-bite-rapid-clip-hang-live-bait-bait-tools-fishing-gadgets-fishing-fishing/32816081079.html








Bei uns meistens um 10€ rum...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/7-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Plier-Scissor-Line-Cutter-Hook-Remover-Tackle-Tool/32758179725.html


----------



## Enorm (25. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das folgende Set kam diese Woche an.
 Ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht und kann nur sagen, dass die Blinker sehr gut laufen.

Blinkerset mit Einzelhaken


----------



## postmaster (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diese Hakenbinder machen gerade in den Sozialen Medien große runde







Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMyhtB8IG4c

http://amzn.to/2zjEy3i

Gibt sowas (ähnliches) auch natürlich bei AliExpress - nur elektronisch :-D






https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Electric-Automatic-Fishing-Hook-Tying-Device-Black-Fishing-Hook-Line-Tyer/32577244039.html


----------



## Fr33 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der untere ist ein ganz andere Hakenbinder als der obere. Den oberen braucht eig keiner


----------



## fischbär (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der obere ist sinnvoller als der untere. Der elektrische ist so umständlich, da hab ich zwei gebunden in der Zeit. Den oberen finde ich sehr praktisch! Weiß nur nicht ob ich meine haken mit Blutknoten binden würde.
Edit: der preis für den hook eze ist ja krank ! Nein danke...


----------



## magut (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wieder mal eine Rute 2,7m
leider ist eine Ringeinlage zerbrochen , aber der Verkäufer sendet den Rutenteil nach (werd berichten ob das auch funzt) 
Rute war zwar in einem stabilen Kartonrohr, aber die 4 Teile gemeinsam in einer Plastiktüte|gr: 
ansonsten gut verarbeitet und für den Preis gibt es nix zu meckern. Die Aktion würd ich als weich beschreiben.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maxcatch-2-1M-6-90FT-4PCS-Lure-Weight-10-30g-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-For-Lure-Fishing/32635500594.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.y148mh

LG
Mario


----------



## banzinator (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zum ersten mal keine Ware bekommen.
Die UL Rute war über 8 Wochen unterwegs.
Jetzt gibt es das Geld zurück.


----------



## Serdo (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab auch zum ersten Mal keine Ware bekommen. Hatte eine UL-Rute bestellt für schmales Geld. Allerdings hat der Verkäufer darauf hingewiesen, dass laut seiner Sendungsverfolgung die Sendung in Deutschland sei und ich das bei meinem "local post office" nachfragen solle. Was ein Spaß! Es gibt 51 Postläden in Hamburg...
Geld soll es dementsprechend auch keines zurück geben. Nicht so schön. :r


----------



## fosiel (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir ist ebenso Ware nicht angekommen die laut Versender aber in Deutschland angekommen sein muss. Nun schickt er mir Ersatz .... bin gespannt 
Es handelt sich dabei um Köderboxen im Wert von knapp 20€.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## funnekuchen (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir ist ebenfalls eine UL Rute seit dem 03.10. In Deutschland, aber seitdem hat sich nichts getan. Die Post hat mir gesagt, dass nur der Absender melden kann, dass das Paket nicht angekommen ist und von dem Händler kam in einem Satz eine Antwort, dass ich das Geld bekomme, wenn die rute nicht zeitig geliefert wird.
Das rechnet sich für die scheinbar nicht, Nachforschungen zu betreiben.
Scheinbar sitzt da ein UL Ruten Dieb am Flughafen [emoji85]

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Landen die Ruten nicht eh meist beim Zoll? Und bei der Menge an Sendungen kann das schon mal dauern bis der Wisch vom Zoll kommt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Landen die Ruten nicht eh meist beim Zoll? Und bei der Menge an Sendungen kann das schon mal dauern bis der Wisch vom Zoll kommt.



Eben, grad bei größeren/längeren Paketen liegt der Krempel gern auch mal paar Wochen beim Zoll rum.
Selbst bei kleinen Päckchen kanns vorkommen, das die 1-2 Wochen da rumdümpeln.

Hatte jedenfalls noch nicht ein einziges Paket wo nicht nen grüner Aufkleber vom Zoll drauf war, abholen mußte ich allerdings auch noch nix.


----------



## Serdo (1. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

1-2 Wochen kann ich ja noch verstehen. Aber ich hatte am 22.7.17 bestellt und laut Tracking des Verkäufers landete die Rute am 9.8.17 im "local post office". Mittlerweile haben wir den 1.11.17, also rund ein Viertel Jahr fände ich für den Zoll doch zu großzügig bemessen.


----------



## Fr33 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Local Post Office ist eig noch das Post Office im Versandland....ich gehe eher mal von aus, dass die Sendung nie ankam...


----------



## MarcinD (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

ich hatte im März 2017 eine Spinnrute Maximumcatch 2,7m 20-50g bestellt. Der Verkäufer hatte die auf versendet gestellt. Nachdem 3-4 Wochen vergangen waren und da immer noch stand, dass auf Abholung von Post gewartet wird, habe ich nachgehakt und es stellte sich heraus, dass die aktuell nicht lierferbar war. Der Händler wollte den 7 Tage Timer umgehen. Hab dann aber zügig mein Geld zurück bekommen und mir hier ein Saenger gekauft.

Auch eine blöde Masche. Ab da verfolge ich immer regelmäßig, ob die Sendungsverfolgung sich ändert.

War diese Rute:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Maximumcatch-2-1m-2-7m-4PCS-Lure-Weight-5-50g-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-For-Lure-Fishing/32635500594.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.CaPJTI

Nach einem Monat hat mich der Verkäufer kontaktiert, das die Rute wieder leiferbar ist und ob ich bestellen will.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, 

ich hatte erst einen ganz kuriosen Fall. Habe im August eine UL-Rute bestellt und nach etwa 5 Wochen bekam ich vom Verkäufer eine Mail, dass das deutsche Zollamt die Rute wohl zurückgeschickt hatte. Wieso? Keine Ahnung. 
Also er bot mir eine Erstattung oder eben eine neue Sendung an. Ich wählte die Erstattung und alles wahr gut. 

Dann vor 2 Wochen erhalte ich von DHL eine Mail mit einer Sendungsnummer. Da ich nichts erwartet hatte, habe ich gleich nachgeschaut. Eine Sendung in Frankreich aus China ist auf dem Weg. Am Samstag klingelte dann der Expressversand und überreichte mir die im August bestellte Rute. 

Kann mir nur vorstellen, dass das Paket bei DHL verbummelt wurde und dann irgendwo aufgetaucht ist und DHL es mir dann umgehend zuschickte.


----------



## magut (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab schon 2 dieser Ruten bekommen--bei der ersten bekam ich ein Mail das sie nicht lieferbar ist--bestellt aber dann als sie vorrätig war . die 2 hab ich zuerst gefragt ob sie da war und dann erst bestellt. Verkäufer würd ich als nett beschreiben, die Verpackung der Rute war ein Rohr aber drinnen alle Teile nur in einer Tüte gemeinsam verpackt. Bei der 2 eine Rutenringeinlage gebrochen--warte aktuell auf Ersatz
mal sehen wie lang es dauert.
LG
Mario



MarcinD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte im März 2017 eine Spinnrute Maximumcatch 2,7m 20-50g bestellt. Der Verkäufer hatte die auf versendet gestellt. Nachdem 3-4 Wochen vergangen waren und da immer noch stand, dass auf Abholung von Post gewartet wird, habe ich nachgehakt und es stellte sich heraus, dass die aktuell nicht lierferbar war. Der Händler wollte den 7 Tage Timer umgehen. Hab dann aber zügig mein Geld zurück bekommen und mir hier ein Saenger gekauft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fr33 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So langsam aber sicher tauchen die 11.11 Aktionspreise beim Ali auf. Einiges wird wieder richtig günstig - anderes gar nicht bis kaum. Also vergleichen! Mit Glück ist der Kram dann kurz vor Heiligabend da... kann die Eigen-Beschenkung also los gehen


----------



## Angler9999 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habt ihr das auch schon mal gehabt?
Einen Artikel bestellt der unter der "Zollsumme" liegt aber dennoch die Benachrichtigung von der Deutschen Post erhalten, das die Sendung beim Zollamt hinterlegt wurde?



18,43 € liegt doch unter dem Wert...

DA war doch mal der Link wo erklärt ist wie man die Zollbescheinigung ausfüllt...
Hat jemand den Link noch mal zur Verfügung?

danke


----------



## Fr33 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Servus,

dann war der Inhalt dem Sachbearbeiter beim Zoll irgendwie unklar - bzw. er zweifelt den Wert an, den der Versender notiert hat.

Die Zollerklärung brauchst du doch nur, wenn du die Sendung abfertigen und zu dir senden lassen willst. Ansonsten halt mal für 1-2h zum Zoll, Rechnung mitnehmen bzw. Zahlungsbeleg und die Sendung abholen.

Ggf irgend ein Markenname verletzt?


----------



## Angler9999 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte etwa 5 verschieden Bestellungen bei 4 Händlern. 
Bei ALi per Kreditkarte 44,27€ bezahlt... Muss ich wohl denen erklären wie der Betrag sich zusammensetzt....
Höchster Preis eines Händlers ist diese 18,43€ für einen Fitnessuhr. Das kann schon sein, das die den Wert anzweifeln. Ist aber beweisbar. ... Könnten die genau so machen... soweit ich vermute, prüfen die eh einiges per Internet nach...
Ist halt ärgerlich das man da innerhalb 7 Tagen hinwatscheln muss.


----------



## Kami One (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Als Nachweis für den Wert der Ware reicht denen idR auch nen Ausdruck der Artikelseite oder nen Ausschnitt der Bestellung aus deinem Benutzerkonto. Das Produkt und der Preis mit Versandkosten muss erkennbar sein. Der Auszug von deiner Kreditkarte ist nicht zwingend notwenig. So zumindest meine Erfahrung. Da kann aber auch jeder Bearbeiter anders sein. 

Ein weiterer Grund für den Zoll dich anzuschreiben kann ein Verstoß gegen das Produktsicherheitsgesetz sein. Bei elektronischen Waren achten die besonders drauf. Nach dem ProdSG müssen zB alle elektronischen Produkte ein CE-Zeichen haben. Wenn nicht dürfen sie nicht in D eingeführt werden und werden vernichtet.

Hatte ich schon mal mit LED-Glühlampen. Hab dann mit dem Vernichtungsnachweis das Geld vom Händler zurück bekommen.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> ......Nach dem ProdSG müssen zB alle elektronischen Produkte ein CE-Zeichen haben. Wenn nicht dürfen sie nicht in D eingeführt werden und werden vernichtet......



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. CE und ich glaube auch RoHS Konformität ist in der EU ein Muss, ansonsten kann es beim Zoll Ärger geben.


----------



## Kami One (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ärger würde ich es nicht nennen. Du bekommst nur einfach nicht dein Paket. 

Mir wurde seinerzeit das Paket vorgelegt und ich sollte entscheiden, ob ich es öffnen möchte oder es ungeöffnet zurück gesandt wird. Hab mich fürs öffnen entschieden. Dann wurde das fehlende CE bemängelt und ich durfte wieder gehen. Nach einer Prüfung der Waren durch die zuständige Stelle, wurde mit mitgeteilt das die Waren nicht konform sind und vernichtet werden. Musste glaub ich eine Gebühr bezahlen und habe einen Nachweis über die Vernichtung bekommen. Is schon ne Weile her, daher keine Gewähr auf die Vollständigkeit des Verfahrens.


----------



## Spaßfischer (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hej,
kleine Info, am 11.11. ist Shopping Day in Asien, teilweise bis zu 50% bei Ali...
vielleicht interessiert es ja.
Grüße
Spaßfischer


----------



## magut (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Hab schon 2 dieser Ruten bekommen--bei der ersten bekam ich ein Mail das sie nicht lieferbar ist--bestellt aber dann als sie vorrätig war . die 2 hab ich zuerst gefragt ob sie da war und dann erst bestellt. Verkäufer würd ich als nett beschreiben, die Verpackung der Rute war ein Rohr aber drinnen alle Teile nur in einer Tüte gemeinsam verpackt. Bei der 2 eine Rutenringeinlage gebrochen--warte aktuell auf Ersatz
> mal sehen wie lang es dauert.
> LG
> Mario



Heute ist eine komplett neue Rute angekommen. Nicht wie gedacht ein Segment sondern die komplette Rute. 
LG Mario


----------



## Mantarochen (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Hej,
> kleine Info, am 11.11. ist Shopping Day in Asien, teilweise bis zu 50% bei Ali...
> vielleicht interessiert es ja.
> Grüße
> Spaßfischer



Da habe ich auch schon einiges vorgemerkt. Man muss aber dazu sagen dass bei Ali hohe Rabatte sehr üblich sind. Also sind meines Erachtens nach die Artikel am 11.11. nicht maßgeblich günstiger als sonst, aber  trotzdem noch ein wenig billiger. #6
Nach einem gründlichen Durchforsten der bisherigen Erfahrungsberichte, habe ich auf dieser Grundlage vor ein Paar Wochen auch eine Bestellung gemacht. Die Artikel sollten demnächst ankommen und ich werde Berichten, hoffentlich auch mit Bildern.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sitze grade beim Zoll. Angeblich war kein Wert auf der Verpackung.... Jo das wars.... Kopie von der Bestellung hat gereicht


----------



## postmaster (8. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nach dem Session ist vor dem Session  Gestern diese Crankbaits erhalten.. Machen guten Eindruck, die Drillinge sind auch spitz/scharf...

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-ALLBLUE-Fishing-Lure-Plastic-Crankbait-7g-55MM-Wobbler-5pcs-lot-for-Fishing-Bait-Crank-Isca/32472636335.html








PS: Die Fotos habe ich am PC richtig gedreht, aber nach dem hochladen sind die Bilder trotzdem verkehrt #c


----------



## dernettemann007 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo Leute,

kann mir einer ein paar gute Wobbler für Barsch und Forelle empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## hartmutz (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

kleiner Tipp an alle die vom zoll post bekommen, man muss da NICHT persönlich auflaufen!
Man kann die ganze Sache in der Regel auch per Email oder Fax abklären.
Einfach anrufen und nach Email oder Fax nummer fragen wegen der Verzollung.
Es gibt auf dem Schreiben immer eine Fallnummer , mit den Zahlungsbelegen zusammen muss man die einfach zuschicken, Es dauert dann 3-7 Tage und die Sendung wird normal mit der Post ausgeliefert und der Postbote kassiert eventuell anfallende Einfuhrabgaben oder man holt sie sich bei der Post ab und zahlt dort.
So kann man sich die teilweise umständliche und lange Anreise zum Zoll sparen.


----------



## Fr33 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist richtig, Hartmutz. Hier muss man aber abwägen was der Service kostet. Ich hatte den Fall letzten Monat. Paket aus Korea drinnen und der Zoll wollte die Unterlagen sehen wegen dem Warenwert. Sollte 16€ Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen. Allerdings hat mich der Zoll da ein wenig neg. überrascht, denn wenn ich alles per Email eineiche usw. sollte ich neben der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer noch eine Gebühr von rund 15€ zahlen, damit man mir die Sendung dann nach Hause sendet.


----------



## postmaster (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dernettemann007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> kann mir einer ein paar gute Wobbler für Barsch und Forelle empfehlen?
> 
> Danke



Sowas? Verschiedene Farben/Modelle

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-ALLBLUE-Fishing-Lure-Plastic-Crankbait-7g-55MM-Wobbler-5pcs-lot-for-Fishing-Bait-Crank-Isca/32472636335.html


----------



## hartmutz (9. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Ist richtig, Hartmutz. Hier muss man aber abwägen was der Service kostet. Ich hatte den Fall letzten Monat. Paket aus Korea drinnen und der Zoll wollte die Unterlagen sehen wegen dem Warenwert. Sollte 16€ Einfuhrumsatzsteuer zahlen. Allerdings hat mich der Zoll da ein wenig neg. überrascht, denn wenn ich alles per Email eineiche usw. sollte ich neben der Einfuhrumsatzsteuer noch eine Gebühr von rund 15€ zahlen, damit man mir die Sendung dann nach Hause sendet.




hier wollte der zoll noch nie extra geld bei sendungen die regulär mit der POST durch den postboten zugestellt werden ...  

POST ist was anderes DHL und DHL Express! Diese sendungen kosten Vorlageprovision , das kann man nur mit DHL Express Geschäftskundenkonto umgehen ... allerdings muss da die eigene kundennummer schon in den versandpapieren stehen und als die partei benannt sein, die die einfuhrabgaben übernimmt.


----------



## Karlosso (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Findet ihr das heute die Preise bei Aliexpress extrem niedrig sind? Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob sich so gut wie nichts an den Preisen geändert hat.


----------



## shafty262 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Findet ihr das heute die Preise bei Aliexpress extrem niedrig sind? Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob sich so gut wie nichts an den Preisen geändert hat.


Letztes Jahr war das nen ganz anderer Schnack. Aber das wie überall, Angebot und Nachfrage. Dies jahr ist das glaub ich explosionsartig nach oben gegeangen mit den Exporten und das ist denen klar. Als ich letzte Woche beim Zoll war sagten die zu mir das die inzwischen monatlich 15-20 Angelrollen abfertigen müßen. Davor das Jahr waren das wohl mal 2-3 im Monat. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war das nen ganz anderer Schnack. Aber das wie überall, Angebot und Nachfrage. Dies jahr ist das glaub ich explosionsartig nach oben gegeangen mit den Exporten und das ist denen klar. Als ich letzte Woche beim Zoll war sagten die zu mir das die inzwischen monatlich 15-20 Angelrollen abfertigen müßen. Davor das Jahr waren das wohl mal 2-3 im Monat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Bei unserem Stammshop gibt es -10% extra plus auch zollfrei einsetzbare Gutscheine Gutscheine.


----------



## Purist (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Findet ihr das heute die Preise bei Aliexpress extrem niedrig sind? Für mich sieht es so aus, als ob sich so gut wie nichts an den Preisen geändert hat.



Schon, aber nicht alle. Daher immer mein Rat: Sucht euch vorher (1-2 Monate) Produkte aus, beobachtet die Preise und kauft am 11.11. nur dann, wenn sie wirklich niedriger als sonst sind. Bei Wiederbestellungen ist's noch einfacher..


----------



## Angler9999 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

in etwa 5-10 % preiswerter.
Jedoch macht das in meinem Rahmen etwa 75 Cent bis 1 Euro 20 aus...


Mein Offtopic Tipp Fitness Uhr
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ID115-plus-Pulsometro-Smart-Bracelet-Push-Message-Podometre-Fitness-Wristband-Activity-Tracker-Heart-Rate-Smart-Band/32818885877.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.263.wnVCxf

oder etwas eleganter aber eine Funktion weniger
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ID115-Smart-Bracelet-Sport-Pedometer-Fitness-Tracker-Sleep-Monitor-Wristband-Bluetooth-4-0-Wterproot-Smartband-For/32825926039.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.271.wnVCxf

Ich habe beide. Und sie funktionieren. Alles andere ist diskussionswürdig, jedoch nicht hier im Board, da Offtopic.


----------



## mattesen 17 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

#hDie Preise sind um 11,11% gesenkt, steht doch auch da#h.


----------



## shafty262 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mattesen 17 schrieb:


> #hDie Preise sind um 11,11% gesenkt, steht doch auch da#h.


[emoji23][emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Karlosso (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

90% der von mir gekauften Ware ist heute teurer als am Tag des Kaufes.
Zufall?|supergri


----------



## Sebarschtian (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> 90% der von mir gekauften Ware ist heute teurer als am Tag des Kaufes.
> Zufall?|supergri



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bearking hat z. B. einige Wobbler billiger heute.


----------



## postmaster (11. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YnIm2rR?bz=120*600







:k:k:k:k


----------



## nostradamus (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hi,
anstrengender abend gestern


----------



## west1 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> anstrengender abend gestern



wieso?


----------



## nostradamus (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

das ständige schauen und bestellen )


----------



## west1 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mein Zeugs ist schon unterwegs. Ich hab vor der großen Bestellschwämme schon bestellt.


----------



## magut (12. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hab Heute Morgen noch schnell zuheschlagen, Die lezten 30 min. ausgenützt 
LG
Mario


----------



## Enorm (19. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir letztens folgende Offsethaken mit Blei bestellt (2,5g und 5,25g).

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/15pcs-BKK-Barbed-Lead-Offset-Fishing-Fish-Hook-Fit-for-Texas-Carolina-Florida-Rigs-Accessories-Fishing/32482264897.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.pU58Nj

Habe die heute auch ausgiebig Testen können und bin begeistert #6


----------



## Fattony (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Falls es wen von euch Schnäppchenjägern interessiert.

Die Kastking Sharky gibt es heute bei Amazon Prime. (Blitzangebote 16:30 Uhr)

|wavey:


----------



## Gone Fishing (20. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Enorm schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztens folgende Offsethaken mit Blei bestellt (2,5g und 5,25g).
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/15pcs-BKK-Barbed-Lead-Offset-Fishing-Fish-Hook-Fit-for-Texas-Carolina-Florida-Rigs-Accessories-Fishing/32482264897.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.pU58Nj
> 
> Habe die heute auch ausgiebig Testen können und bin begeistert #6



Sorry, aber um die 35 ct für einen noname Worm-Hook mit Belly-Weight würde ich auch hier als vollkommen überzogen (auch bei einem Markenhaken) betrachten.
Mag sein, dass dafür inzwischen noch mehr verlangt wird.
Melk Melk Melk.
In schönen China sehe ich 50 ct für die 15 Haken als mehr als gut bezahlt an.
Man versucht dort jetzt das Maximum auszuloten was Menschen zu zahlen bereit sind.
Ich meine, dass man den Thread hier auch dicht machen kann, wenn sowas gepostet wird.
Gibts beim Madenladen um die Ecke billiger.


----------



## sprogoe (21. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir versuchsweise mal 1 Sortiment Spoons in China bestellt. 5 Stück für 1,67 €, kostenloser Versand. Wie die das so billig hinkriegen?
Am 01.11. bestellt, angegebene Lieferung zwischen dem 21.11. bis 03.01. / heute kamen die Teile an.
Ich finde sie sehr gut gemacht, vor Allem, super scharfe Haken.
Wen es interessiert, schaut mal rein, es gibt 10500 Artikel aus vielen Bereichen, auch Angelzubehör und vor Allem, alles kostenloser Versand.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/5-teile-los-3g-58mm-Spinner-L%C3%B6ffel-Fischk%C3%B6der-Metall-Lockt-Bunte-Harte-K%C3%B6der/282706738947?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Gruß Siggi


----------



## DeralteSack (21. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Berichte doch bitte mal, wie gut die Spoons laufen. Ich hatte auch mal welche getestet, die leider nicht so gut liefen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir versuchsweise mal 1 Sortiment Spoons in China bestellt. 5 Stück für 1,67 €, kostenloser Versand. Wie die das so billig hinkriegen?
> Am 01.11. bestellt, angegebene Lieferung zwischen dem 21.11. bis 03.01. / heute kamen die Teile an.
> Ich finde sie sehr gut gemacht, vor Allem, super scharfe Haken.
> Wen es interessiert, schaut mal rein, es gibt 10500 Artikel aus vielen Bereichen, auch Angelzubehör und vor Allem, alles kostenloser Versand.
> ...




an einem kleinem gewölbten stück blech ist auch nicht wirklich teures dran  du kannst dir sicher sein, das die teuren spoons allenfalls eine höhere marge bringen. wie das mit dem  kostenlosen versand läuft ist eine andere sache.


----------



## sprogoe (24. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Berichte doch bitte mal, wie gut die Spoons laufen. Ich hatte auch mal welche getestet, die leider nicht so gut liefen.



War gestern kurz für 1 Std. an unserem Vereinsgewässer zum testen da noch einige Forellen drin waren, was soll ich sagen, schon beim 2. Wurf ein Biß auf Messing / rot, den ich aber verschlagen habe. Laufen tun sie einwandfrei, habe aber dann mit dem Spiro weiter gefischt, da sehr starker Wind war und das Auswerfen der leichten Spoons nicht so gut ging.
Auf Power Bait am Spiro doch noch eine Forelle erwischt, dann aber eingepackt, weil es auch noch zu regnen anfing.
Gruß Siggi


----------



## DeralteSack (24. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sehr schön. Danke, für den Test und deine Rückmeldung. Ich denke ich werde mal die paar Cent investieren und mir die auch mal holen.


----------



## magut (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

zum Vorfach und Stingerbau--superscharf -- bin gespannt wie lange :q

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Home-Multi-Functional-Hand-Tools-Electrical-Wire-Cable-Cutters-Cutting-Side-Snips-Flush-Stainless-Steel-Pliers/32822824775.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.m2QRhg

die hat schon mal einer hier geordert--Gibt es da schon Langzeittest?????? 

LG
Mario


----------



## Kami One (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hab ich auch. Ist wirklich superscharf. Die ist aber nicht dazu gedacht Stahl zu schneiden. Ich benutze sie für Fc und Geflochtene. 

Gibt's auch bei eBay und dort steht das sie für dünne Kupferkabel gedacht ist. Bei Stahl macht die dünne Klinge bestimmt schnell schlapp.


----------



## fischbär (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das geht nicht für Stahl! Ruiniert die Zange sofort. Solche Seitenschneider ohne Phase gibt es nicht für gehärteten Stahl wie im Vorfach.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Zange hab ich seit 1,5 Jahren in Gebrauch und schneide damit seitdem meine Stahlvorfächer bis 20lbs problemfrei und sauber.
Jeden Seitenschneider den ich vorher hatte, hat das nicht besser hinbekommen.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke Jungs werde testen und berichten.  Demnächst wird die Köder Kiste als Winterarbeit wieder bestückt da ist einiges an Stahl zum schneiden. 
LG
Mario


----------



## postmaster (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Erstes Paket meiner großen Bestellung gestern bekommen :l:l:l:l

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schicke Stinte. Was kosten die denn im Vergleich zu den MB Stinten oder den Lieblingsködern?
 Kann leider von der Arbeit nicht auf die Seite zugreifen.


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



postmaster schrieb:


> Erstes Paket meiner großen Bestellung gestern bekommen :l:l:l:l
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html


Die hab ich auch schon bekommen.
Sehr weiche Mischung. Würd ich beim aufziehen direkt mit nem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixieren.
Sonst sehr guter Lauf und fangen auch.


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schicke Stinte. Was kosten die denn im Vergleich zu den MB Stinten oder den Lieblingsködern?
> Kann leider von der Arbeit nicht auf die Seite zugreifen.



1,99 USD incl. Versand für ne 4er Packung


----------



## Köfi83 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi hi,

 sagt mal kann mir da einer auf der Seite Meeresköder in Form von Jigs, Oberflächenködern, Minnows empfehlen die was taugen ab 30g aufwärts für den Atlantik. 
 Oder ist das nicht zu empfehlen ?

 Danke euch


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was Hardbaits angeht... schau mal nach "Marken" wie "Bearking" oder "Tsurinoya". "Seaknight" ist auch noch ok.... die Marken haben eigene Shops... da solltest du was finden.

 bsp: https://bearking.de.aliexpress.com/store/718203?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.2.BvC6rb


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> 1,99 USD incl. Versand für ne 4er Packung



Das ist wirklich günstig und wird getestet.


----------



## Fr33 (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Immer schön drann denken Jungs... Zollgrenze sind 22€ (in der Regel reagiert der Zoll aber erst bei 25€). 

 Versandkosten sind Bestandteil der Warensendung bzw. vom Gesamtwert der für den Zoll relevant ist.

 Also nicht übertreiben mit dem Shoppen!


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich günstig und wird getestet.


Wie gesagt.
Laufen und fangen. Hab zwar diese Saison nicht viel gefischt, aber wenn ich war, kam davon einer ran und hat mir noch Fisch beschert.

Vor allem die Farbe links oben auf postmasters Bild.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke dir


----------



## Inni (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt.
> Laufen und fangen. Hab zwar diese Saison nicht viel gefischt, aber wenn ich war, kam davon einer ran und hat mir noch Fisch beschert.
> 
> Vor allem die Farbe links oben auf postmasters Bild.




Hi,

ist das Farbe "B"?
Auf dem Foto von Postmaster haben die ja ein "Glitter". Farbe "B" ist ja eher ohne?

THX


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist das Farbe "B"?
> Auf dem Foto von Postmaster haben die ja ein "Glitter". Farbe "B" ist ja eher ohne?
> ...


Jep. Ich meinte Farbe B


----------



## Inni (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke #6


----------



## MarcinD (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,

hab mal wieder was vom Briefträger bekommen. Bislang machen alle Sachen einen guten Eindruck. Die Stippe ist etwas Samuraiartig, aber leicht und macht für 15 € einen gut verarbeiten Eindurck. Getestet werden muss die noch.

Der Popper ist nicht so das Wahre von der Verarbeitung. Da sind die von wLure (leider kein Foto) viel besser verarbeitet. Ich habe glaub ich 10 Stück von wLure und die Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach super. Haben super Lauf und sich recht stabil und gut lackiert.

Die geflochtene habe ich für meine KöFi Rute geholt und damit habe ich schon ein paar Hechte gelandet. Finde ich auch top. Ist aber verhältnismäßig dick. Die Farbe hält aber super. Kein Verblassen und auch kein Abfärben.

Die Fransenjigs habe ich auch noch in Schockfarben. Hab mal kurz ohne GuFi getestet. Die sehen gut aus und machen beim Zupfen oder kurzen Pausen schon was her unter Wasser. 

Hab aber noch ne kurze Frage zu den Kastking Baitcastern. Ich will mal Baitcaster ausprobieren. Hab auch eine Rute mit sehr stabilen Doppelstegringen, da müsste es gehen. Ich denke da an die Kastking Royale Legend mit 0,12 geflochtener.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Baitcastern von Kastking?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kas...-0da6-47f2-9c0c-c849317a345e&rmStoreLevelAB=4


----------



## MarcinD (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und noch Fotos von der Stippe.


----------



## geomujo (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal eine konkrete Frage zum Versand auch China.
Ich hatte wie gesagt eine Abu Revo Deez bestellt und EMS als Lieferart ausgewählt (18€ extra). Nach einer Woche ging sie dann auf Reisen. Jedoch von Singapur aus. Eine Woche später landet sie in Schweden (welche Ironie) und wurde Montag in von PostNord in Tyresö, Sweden zugestellt. Wie bitte?!

2 stunden später kommt die Mail von Ali, in der ich doch drum gebeten werde den Empfang zu bestätigen, damit der Verkäufer sein Geld bekommt. Hmm wat machste? Ich hab geschrieben, dass das Paket in Schweden zugestellt wurde, ich aber in deutschland wohne. Paar Stunden später kam vom Verkäufer die Antwort, dass das Paket angeblich zurückgeschickt wurde. Sie wollen nun ein neues Paket auf Reisen schicken und bitten mich noch um ein paar Tage Geduld, bis das Trackingsystem die neue Sendung aufgenommen hat.

Was ist eurer Meinung da schief gegangen?
Kommt die erste Deez vllt. doch noch und wie? War doch EMS-Paket, da müsste doch DHL die Auslieferung in D übernehmen. Aber wenns in Schweden 'festhängt'?

Habt ihr schonmal solche Versandodysseen bei Ali erlebt? Und was habe ich womöglich noch alles zu erwarten?


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab zwar noch nie per EMS bestellt aber schon unzählige male ohne, also kann ich nur für diese male sprechen. Ich hatte so eine Situation aber noch nie. Bei mir kamen bisher alle Pakete an, es war kein Artikel beschädigt und immer vollzählig. Ich kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass wie überall, mal was schief geht. Keine Frage. Ich kann aber auch verstehen, dass du dich ärgerst. Ich kann aber auch guten Gewissens sagen, dass die Chinesen was das angeht echt hilfsbereit sind und ich denke mal man auch so ein Problem gelöst bekommt! 

Hoffe das hilft ein wenig.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Kami One (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Rute die ich mir letztens bestellt habe, hat auch nen interessanten Weg hinter sich gebracht. Von 2 Stationen in China/Asien über London, Niederlande und dann nach Berlin. Ging aber insgesamt sehr schnell. Waren ab Bestellung 12 Tage. 

Ansonsten gab es bei den kleinen Bestellungen hier und da mal Schwierigkeiten weil ewig nichts ankommt oder nur ein Teil geliefert wurde. Aber bis jetzt konnte alles geklärt werden und die Ware hat man dann am Ende. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (7. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mal GoogleEarth angeschmissen. In Tyresö (SW) gibt es ein riesiges Logistik-Zentrum. So ganz hab ich die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben dass sie noch irgendwann ankommt. 

Ich hab fast den Eindruck, dass der Händer auf Ali die (diffuse) Versand-Infrastruktur von Ali nutzt, mit dieser aber nicht voll vertraut ist, ich schon garnicht.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem. Angelrute bei Ali bestellt, Traking Nr. bekommen, siehe da, Angelrute wurde in Taiwan zugestellt, allerdings schon vor einiger Zeit.

 Dispute eröffnet, Verkäufer meinte ist was mit dem Paket schief gelaufen, er würde neu verschicken. Beim 2. Anlauf ist die Angelrute hier angekommen. Hatte das Gefühl, der Verkäufer hat einfach den Versand mit einer alten Traking Nr. bei Ali angemeldet um Zeit zu gewinnen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So jetzt alles bekommen, was ich für das kommende Jahr zum Barschangeln bestellt hab [emoji1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## knutwuchtig (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/LUSH...-da55-41ca-8c20-26aaec6ac293&rmStoreLevelAB=0


----------



## magut (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

was für´s Boot zum verstauen der Kleinteile 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car-Seat-Bag-Storage-Multi-Pocket-Organizer-Car-Seat-Back-Bag-Car-Accessories/32365788429.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.GK3zSC

LG
Mario


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir versuchsweise mal 1 Sortiment Spoons in China bestellt. 5 Stück für 1,67 €, kostenloser Versand. Wie die das so billig hinkriegen?



Ganz einfach: weil der Versand vom chinesischen Staat gesponsert wird.
Und die Bundesregierung zahlt eben diesem Staat Entwicklungshilfe und unterstützt auch explizid dieses Vorgehen.
Aber das wird sich in kommender Zeit ändern, gerade im Bezug auf die nicht gezahlten Steuern usw.


----------



## geomujo (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für ein und die selbe Rolle folgende Versandkosten, je nach Händler:
DHL: 30 bis 90€
EMS: 18-40€
China- und Hongkong-Post: 0,00€

Ich hab ja kein problem damit auch mal Versandkosten zu zahlen. Wenn ich für eine Rolle aber 90€ Versand zahlen soll, nur weil es mit DHL geschickt wird, fehlt mir irgendwo das Verständnis dafür. Auch die EMS-Pakete sind allesamt recht teuer aus China und halten nicht den Geschwindigkeitsstandard der international vergleichbar wär. Da greift man natürlich gern zum kostenlosen Versand wenn es nur um Zubehör geht. Würde ein DHL-Pakt 15-20€ und ein EMS-Paket 10-15€ kosten, würden sicherlich auch mehr davon Gebrauch machen und müssten nicht den politisch subventionierten Versand wählen, der ja nun eh bald Geschichte ist.

Alleine dass die VK so stark streuen ist ein Indiz für nicht optimale Versandstrukturen aus China. Und das wohlgemerkt als Exportweltmeister.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Für ein und die selbe Rolle folgende Versandkosten, je nach Händler:
> DHL: 30 bis 90€
> EMS: 18-40€
> China- und Hongkong-Post: 0,00€



Das sind reelle Versandkosten die normalerweise IMMER anfallen würden wenn der Versand nicht subvensioniert werden würden.


----------



## geomujo (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das gilt meines Wissens nach aber nicht für Express-Sendungen nicht chinesischer Unternehmen wie DHL oder SingaporePost?!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier Mal Copy und Paste vom Welt am Sonntag Artikel, dadurch wird es wohl weit weniger Schnäppchen aus Fernost geben.

Bisher mussten Online-Kunden nicht draufzahlen, wenn die bestellte Ware aus China geliefert wurde. Die Versender nutzen ein Schlupfloch in internationalen Vereinbarungen. Damit ist 2018 aber Schluss.
Jeder, der einmal im Internet bestellt hat, kennt das Phänomen: Man ordert das Produkt seiner Wahl bei einem deutschen Onlineshop – nach Hause kommt ein Päckchen, das einen weiten Weg hinter sich hat, vom Hersteller oder Zwischenhändler in China direkt zum Kunden.

Dank einer Besonderheit im internationalen Versandgeschäft mussten Besteller in Deutschland bislang keinen Cent für Waren aus Fernost dazuzahlen. Doch nach Informationen der WELT AM SONNTAG ist damit bald Schluss. Ab Januar 2018 wird sich der Portopreis für Päckchen und Pakete aus China vervielfachen.

Grund ist eine neue Regel des Weltpostvereins, die künftig Briefe und Pakete streng voneinander unterscheidet und den bisherigen Missbrauch beendet. Am Ende dürfte der Onlinekunde mindestens einen Teil des Mehrpreises bezahlen müssen.

Zustellungen aus Fernost sind für die Post ein VerlustgeschäftBislang ist das Geschäft mit China für Onlineanbieter auch deshalb lukrativ, weil der Versand so billig ist: Wenn die Ware kleinteilig ist, verschickt die Firma in China sie als Brief und zahlt viel weniger Porto dafür als für ein reguläres Paket. Mit dem Boom im Internethandel wurde dieser Umstand für die Postgesellschaften weltweit zum großen Ärgernis. Seit Jahren steigt die Zahl internationaler Sendungen, ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.
Für Unternehmen wie die Deutsche Post, die zur Dienstleistung in ihren Ländern verpflichtet sind, sind die Zustellungen aus Fernost oftmals ein Verlustgeschäft. Ab dem kommenden Jahr können sie sich nun auch wehren: Sollte ein asiatischer oder anderer internationaler Händler weiterhin Pakete als Briefe verschicken, müssen die Postgesellschaften die Sendung nicht mehr zustellen. Sie können ein Nachporto verlangen. Trifft das Geld auch nach einer Sechs-Wochen-Frist nicht ein, dürfen sie die Sendung sogar vernichten.


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Chinesen werden es schon richten und andere Schlupflöcher finden.
Man munkelt von diversen Lagern in Rumänien, Schweden, etc.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



hanzz schrieb:


> Man munkelt von diversen Lagern in Rumänien, Schweden, etc.



Lager in Schweden, Österreich, Ungarn, Polen und auch in Deutschland (vornehmlich in Bayern und BW) gibt es bereits seit einiger Zeit.


----------



## nostradamus (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

finde ich auch sehr gut ...


----------



## postmaster (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Läuft :l:l:l:l:l:l


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-4pcs-lot-100mm-7-66g-Vivid-Soft-Lures-Artificial-Loach-Fishing-Bait-Swimbait-Fishing/32697340806.html


----------



## Fr33 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Unterschätzt den Chinesen nicht. Die lagen sich dann ein "EU-Stock" oder sowas an und alles ist gut. Bin ich mir recht sicher. dass sich ihre westlichen Kunden nicht vergraulen wollen.


----------



## noobsmith (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Großteil der chinesischen Anbieter hat bereits EU-Lager und pauschalverzollte Wege zu uns. 

Dann dauert's demnächst eben 2 Tage länger, weil erst nen Container am EU-Lager umfrankiert werden muss...


----------



## nostradamus (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

.. und es wird etwas teurer ...


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> .. und es wird etwas teurer ...



etwas teurer kann immer noch billiger sein als woanders zukaufen.


----------



## nostradamus (11. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



west1 schrieb:


> etwas teurer kann immer noch billiger sein als woanders zukaufen.




da bin ich zu 100% bei dir! #6


----------



## Andre´ (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na dann kauf ich halt noch mal ein vor Weihnachten ^^

habt Ihr die Teile da vielleicht noch mal irgendwo in anderen Farben gesehen ? Laufen und fangen Top !

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Cheap-5Pcs-Lot-9cm-4-5g-Pesca-Artificial-Lure-Soft-Baits-Swimbaits-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure/32806029720.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.N8zfPT


----------



## Fattony (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-Carp-Fishing-Pole-Stream-Hand-Rod-Telescopic-Fishing-Rod-Carbon-Fishing-Tackle-4-5M-5/32605363127.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.xGGA0Y

TOP!|supergri

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/BlueSardine-New-Design-Telescopic-Fishing-Rod-Stream-Hand-Carbon-Fiber-Casting-Lightweight-Toughness-Spinning-Rods/32830640489.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.xGGA0Y

FLOP!


----------



## magut (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hast du lust uns zu sagen warum Top und Flop?


----------



## magut (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab endlich mal was geliefert bekommen.
Mittlerweile ist einiges ausständig wo die Wartezeit schon 6-8 Wochen beträgt.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mr-Fish-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-12BB-1-Bearing-Balls-500-9000-Series-Spinning-Reel-Boat-Rock/32707078361.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.Xrc9MX

erster Eindruck OK. Leider beim Schnurlaufrölchen eine Messingbuchse anstelle Kugellager, aber ansonsten macht die kleine einen stabilen Eindruck. Bremsscheiben (Filz)  hab ich nachgeölt und die nächsten Tage werd ich das Teil mal aufmachen und berichte.
LG
Mario


----------



## fusselfuzzy (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@magut
genau diese Rolle hab ich schon eine ganze Weile im Auge. Wenn du mal einen detaillierten Bericht geben könntest wärs echt toll.


----------



## fischbär (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gleitlager muss nicht schlecht sein. Funktioniert es denn? Meine Okuma Powerliners haben zwei Kugellager im Röllchen und verdrillen trotzdem die Schnur.
Knackpunkt bei den billigen Rollen ist meiner Erfahrung nach meist fehlender Korrosionschutz (zB Kastking Mako: angeblich Edelstahllager, rostet trotzdem, oft ist das Nadellager nicht aus Edelstahl sich wenn die anderen es sind etc). Zudem schwankt die Wicklungsgüte. Manche Exemplare wickeln perfekt, andre so schlecht dass auch Unterlegscheiben nicht mehr helfen. Daher immer in den Feedback Fotos schauen wie es beim entsprechenden Modell aussieht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir jetzt mal 3 l. Maden bestellt und hoffe, dass die lebend ankommen, sowie dass sie nicht wochenlang beim Zoll liegen.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

...andernfalls musst du wohl ober übel zum Fliegenfischen gehen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich würd ja gerne das Gesicht vom Zollbeamte sehen, wenn die das Päckchen aufmachen..

Kann man da echt Maden in China bestellen????


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Hab endlich mal was geliefert bekommen.
> Mittlerweile ist einiges ausständig wo die Wartezeit schon 6-8 Wochen beträgt.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mr-Fish-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-12BB-1-Bearing-Balls-500-9000-Series-Spinning-Reel-Boat-Rock/32707078361.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.Xrc9MX
> ...



Was heißt leider kein Kugellager?
Freu dich lieber über stabiles Messing (sofern es das auch ist), anstatt ganz gruselige Lager im Stückpreis von unter 20ct verbaut zu haben.
Jedes Lager was dort weniger drin ist läßt die Rolle länger leben.
Klingt seltsam, ist aber mehr wie real.
Bei 12+1 Lagern und VK von nichtmal 25€ was willst da denn auch erwarten?
Bissl Gewinn wollen die ja auch noch machen, da rückt Qualität aber mal sowas von unter die Grasnarbe.


----------



## west1 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gerne das Gesicht vom Zollbeamte sehen, wenn die das Päckchen aufmachen..
> 
> Kann man da echt Maden in China bestellen????



Ja solche |supergri
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Meredith-Promotion-HOT-SELL-200PCS-2cm-0-38g-maggot-Grub-Soft-Lure-Baits-Smell-Worms-Glow/32766041391.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.3.Y7oL3v&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10320_10152_10321_10065_5000015_10151_10344_10068_10345_10342_10547_10343_51102_10322_10340_10341_10548_10193_10194_5130015_10609_10541_10084_10083_10304_10307_10302_5870020_10180_5080015_10312_10059_10313_10314_10184_10534_100031_10319_10604_10103_10605_10186_10594_5060015_10142_10107,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_4&algo_expid=c4992caf-7047-47d5-bebc-ba549c461036-0&algo_pvid=c4992caf-7047-47d5-bebc-ba549c461036&rmStoreLevelAB=5

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Super-Soft-Bee-Maggots-50PCS-lot-0-4g-2cm-Smelly-Flavored-Worm-Lure-Mealworm-Soft-Baits/32692645067.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.99.Y7oL3v&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10320_10152_10321_10065_5000015_10151_10344_10068_10345_10342_10547_10343_51102_10322_10340_10341_10548_10193_10194_5130015_10609_10541_10084_10083_10304_10307_10302_5870020_10180_5080015_10312_10059_10313_10314_10184_10534_100031_10319_10604_10103_10605_10186_10594_5060015_10142_10107,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_4&algo_expid=c4992caf-7047-47d5-bebc-ba549c461036-12&algo_pvid=c4992caf-7047-47d5-bebc-ba549c461036&rmStoreLevelAB=5

und solche

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pack-Clean-Dry-Maggots-for-Fishing-High-Protein-Nutritious-Fish-Bait-Food-Winter-Carp-Fishing/32709157440.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.36.Y7oL3v&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10320_10152_10321_10065_5000015_10151_10344_10068_10345_10342_10547_10343_51102_10322_10340_10341_10548_10193_10194_5130015_10609_10541_10084_10083_10304_10307_10302_5870020_10180_5080015_10312_10059_10313_10314_10184_10534_100031_10319_10604_10103_10605_10186_10594_5060015_10142_10107,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_4&algo_expid=c4992caf-7047-47d5-bebc-ba549c461036-4&algo_pvid=c4992caf-7047-47d5-bebc-ba549c461036&rmStoreLevelAB=5


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2017)

aaaaaaaah  - ok ;-)

aber davon 3 Liter??


----------



## Bademeister001 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen, 
ich weiß nicht, ob es die Frage hier bereits beantwortet wurde, gefunden habe ich sie nicht... 

Welche Stärke der Kastking Mega8 würdet ihr für Zander empfehlen? 0,14mm oder 0,18mm? Sie soll ja etwas stärker ausfallen und die Tragkraftangaben von denen bei uns abweichen...

Danke
Gruß Jan


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## poldi82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich fische die 0,14 hier im Rhein. Hab sie über eBay aus Deutschland bezogen, also ohne lange Wartezeit...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (24. Dezember 2017)

Ich weis, ist ein klein bisschen OT, hat aber trotzdem mit dem Thema zu tun weil hier ja vor ein paar Tagen drüber gesprochen haben.

Einfach mal lesen und wirken lassen...

https://www.wortfilter.de/wp/handel...elangen-ohne-einfuhrumsatzsteuer-nach-europa/


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

find ich gut, dass du diesen Link gepostet hast.


----------



## Gast (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich finde es gut das die Chinesen mittlerweile viele Außenlager in ganz Europa, auch in Deutschland haben.


----------



## Bademeister001 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat einer den direkten Vergleich zwischen der Kastking Mega8 und der Seaknight Monster w8? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche für die neue Saison eine monofile Schnur in 0,20 und 0,26 mm für Match angeln und Feeder. 
Lohnt sich der Kauf von Monofiler bei Ali?

Hab mir die Kastking Masters angeschaut, aber die Messwerte was KG angeht sind irgendwie recht gering. Normalerweise ist 0,20 bei ca. 3,5 kg und da bei 2,72 kg?
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/KastKing-Master-New-274M-Monofilament-Nylon-Fishing-Line-Clear-White-Super-Strong-Mono-Nylon-Line-4/1929252_32792760176.html

Jemand Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen?


----------



## ronram (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja, gute und günstige Mono bekomme ich auch hier. 
Und das sage ich als AliE-Stammkunde...


----------



## MarcinD (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es ist mal wieder was angekommen. [emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Ist zwar etwas offtopic, aber ich habe gelesen, dass man für das Feedern und Method Feedern auch grelle Farben nehmen kann. Stimmt das? Egal jetzt, ob von Ali oder im dt. Fachhandel.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## fischbär (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sollte man ruhig tun. Gerade Rottöne kommn eh nicht gut bis zum Grund. Den Fischen war die Farbe meiner Schnur bisher egal.


----------



## ronram (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Warum sollte man denn keine grellen Farben nehmen können? :0
Von der farbigen KK rate ich ab. Die färbt recht schnell ab...

Ich habe in der letzten Zeit zwei mal keine Ware erhalten.
Einmal zwei Wobbler für knapp 4€ und eine größere Lieferung Gummifische für knapp 20€.
In beiden Fällen habe ich problemlos mein Geld zurück erhalten.


----------



## MarcinD (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Den Tip mit der weißen Kastking Superpower habe ich ja von Dir. Mal antesten. Danke dafür.

Habe auf meiner KöFi Rute eine braune KastKing Fortis. Ist jedoch für eine geflochtene relativ dick, oder die Werte von Kastking sind immer eher defensiv, denn auch bei Mono sind die kg Angaben geringer.

Die braune Fortis sieht von der Farbe her immer noch so aus, wie am ersten Tag.

Nochmal zu Feeder und grellen Farben. Hat man durch grelle Farben einen Vorteil, oder identisch wie schwarz oder transparent?


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## ronram (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, die Angaben von KK sind defensiv. Hab hier auch eine zu dicke Schnur herumliegen, da man vom deutschen Markt eher übertriebene Tragkraftangaben und eher untertriebene Durchmesserangaben gewöhnt ist.

Eine grelle Schnur sieht man möglicherweise besser.
Ich selbst feedere mit transparenter Mono. Habe mir da um ehrlich zu sein noch keine Gedanken zu gemacht.


----------



## MarcinD (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah ok, ich hab von der Fortis hier auch noch Reste rumliegen. Messe ich mal bei Gelegenheit durch. Die habe ich als geflochtene in 0,23 mm, weil ich die 10 Kg Marke erreichen wollte.
Normalerweise reicht da eine 0,18.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Saka (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Ich weis, ist ein klein bisschen OT, hat aber trotzdem mit dem Thema zu tun weil hier ja vor ein paar Tagen drüber gesprochen haben.
> 
> Einfach mal lesen und wirken lassen...
> 
> ...


Noch mal etwas OT: Wie viele Deutsche oder auch Europäische Unternehmen Produzieren denn Billig in China oder ganz Asien? Wie viele zehntausende Arbeitsplätze gehen dadurch hier verloren? Seltsamerweise reagiert da die Politik nicht. Warum sollten Sie auch? Leben ja von der Industrie.
So, zurück zum Thema


----------



## fischbär (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das mitder Steuer ist schlimm! Ohne Frage. Aber da ist nicht der Angler dran schuld, sondern die Regierung und der Zoll, die im Dornröschenschlaf all dies geschehen lassen. Es wäre längst an der Zeit, da mal aufzuräumen. Und die Aliwobbler sind nicht billig weil man Umsatzsteuer spart, sondern den ganzen Kropf von geldgierigen Unternehmen mit 3 Mitarbeitern die keinerlei Nutzen bringen außer Chinasachen zu importieren und für das 10fache an die Gutgläubigen verkaufen um die Profite den Anteilseignern zukommen zu lassen.


----------



## mattesen 17 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hier wird niemandem etwas hinterzogen oder irgendwas etwas umgangen.
Es gibt klare Regularien. Die Freigrenzen sind doch nur dazu da, um den geringfügigen Beträgen nicht unnötig hohen Verwaltungsaufwand entgegen zu stellen.
Da fasse ich mich doch eher an den Kopf, wenn ich höre, dass Elektro - Zapfsäulen aufgestellt werden und für das Strom - Tanken wird nicht 1 ct kassiert, weil der Verwaltungsaufwand für das In - Rechnung - Stellen ungleich höher ausfiele.
Also immer locker bleiben and tide the lines!#h


----------



## Purist (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und die Aliwobbler sind nicht billig weil man Umsatzsteuer spart, sondern den ganzen Kropf von geldgierigen Unternehmen mit 3 Mitarbeitern die keinerlei Nutzen bringen außer Chinasachen zu importieren und für das 10fache an die Gutgläubigen verkaufen um die Profite den Anteilseignern zukommen zu lassen.



Denke ich nicht, du siehst das zu eng. 
Alikleinkram/Wobbler ist/sind billig weil: 
1. die Portoregelungen mit China über 120 Jahre alt sind 
2. die Umsatzsteuer (MWS) bei Kleinmkram wegfällt: -19%
3. der Verkäufer entweder auch der Produzent ist oder ein Kleinunternehmer, der weder einen großen Laden/mit Lager noch Mitarbeiter fernab der engsten Angehörigen bezahlen muss
4. AliE verlangt mit Sicherheit geringere Gebühren als Ebay


Was die Ware bei uns so teuer macht: Importeur/Unternehmen und inzwischen jede Menge Marketing/Werbung/Influencing. Es ist eher der überall sichtbare "Profiangler", zusammen mit Investoren, die maximalen Profit aus einer Marke drücken wollen, was inzwischen die Produkte richtig teuer macht, als der kleine Händler um die Ecke. Letzterer zahlt nämlich wirklich die Zeche der Entwicklung und kann sich weder gegen den Direktimport aus Asien durch die Kunden noch gegen die fragwürdigen Strategien der Marken, welche die Produkte imens verteuern, zur Wehr setzen.


----------



## jranseier (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Was die Ware bei uns so teuer macht: Importeur/Unternehmen und inzwischen jede Menge Marketing/Werbung/Influencing. Es ist eher der überall sichtbare "Profiangler", zusammen mit Investoren, die maximalen Profit aus einer Marke drücken wollen, was inzwischen die Produkte richtig teuer macht, als der kleine Händler um die Ecke. Letzterer zahlt nämlich wirklich die Zeche der Entwicklung und kann sich weder gegen den Direktimport aus Asien durch die Kunden noch gegen die fragwürdigen Strategien der Marken, welche die Produkte imens verteuern, zur Wehr setzen.



Genau das ist wohl das Problem. Der Endverbraucher fühlt sich übervorteilt. Wir sprechen ja hier nicht von 10-20% günstiger als bei uns im Internet, geschweige denn beim Händler um die Ecke. Wir sprechen hier von Faktoren oder in Prozenten ausgedrückt teilweise um bis zu 90% günstiger als bei uns oder andersherum bei uns bis zu 10 mal teuerer. Steht halt keine Markenname drauf, so what. Es wäre mal an der Zeit, dass die Händler bei uns inkl. der gesamten Zwischenhändler ihr Geschäftsgebahren überprüfen. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da versuchten die Automobilhersteller sogenannte Grauimporte oder Reimporte aus dem Ausland mit Garantieverweigerung etc. zu unterbinden, hat nicht funktioniert. Heute redet darüber niemand mehr.

Die Angelgeräte-Händler, -Hersteller und -Vertriebe müssen meiner Meinung nach, genauso wie alle anderen Branchen auch, aufpassen, dass sie ihr Geschäft nicht komplettt aus der Hand geben. Verbote fordern oder jammern hilft da nicht, da muss schon mehr passieren. Entweder beim Preis oder bei der Qualität.

Wir reden hier immer nur von AliExpress. Schaut doch mal auf die Großhandelsplattform Alibaba, was da für Preise, für allerdings größere Stückzahlen, abgerufen werden. Das ist, glaube ich, ein gute Bespiel für die Margen, die auch noch auf AliExpress für die Händler existieren.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Free-sample-plastic-soft-fishing-lure_60004452789.html

Ab US $ 0,01 ab einer gewissen Stückzahl. Und das gilt auch für unsere Großhändler. Bessere Qualität gibts dann so ab US $ 0,10. Aber da kann ja jeder selbst suchen. Nimmt man jetzt den Zollsatz für Sportgeräte, 0-4,7% und dann noch die MWST dann ergibt sich ein Brutto EK von US $ 0,013. Was die Dinger im VK bei uns kosten weiß jeder.

Wenn schon Globalisierung, dann für alle.

ranseier


----------



## geomujo (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mal son kleiner Zwischenbericht zu meiner ersten Ali-Bestellung überhaupt.

Angeblich landete meine Revo Deez in Schweden. Ob sie je das Land wieder verlassen wird - keine Ahnung  Ich tu's mal als verschollen ab, trotz EMS-Status. Nun versuche ich mein Geld wiederzubekommen. Nach einigem Hin und Her wurde mir angeboten den Rückerstattungsbetrag über Paypal anzunehmen. Was ich auch bejate. Eine Woche später noch immer kein Geld da. Also nochmal geschrieben, diesmal sollte ich einen offiziellen "Disput" bei Ali eröffnen um mein Geld auf dem offiziellen Weg erstatten zu bekommen, mit der Bitte des Händlers es auf "personal problems" zu begründen, da er wohl sonst eine schlechte Bewertung bekommt. Okay - will nicht streiten, also bin ich dem nachgekommen.

Nun heißt es abwarten.
Mir kam jedenfalls die ganze Geschichte einer schwedischen, in China produzierten Japan-Rolle, die, gekauft in China, in Schweden auf dem Versandweg verschollen geht dann doch irgendwie spanisch vor 

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich eine andere Revo Deez bei einem anderen Händler bestellt. Diesmal habe ich auf eine Lieferung mit DHL Express (an Schweden vorbei ;-) ) schon gleich ab China bestanden. Das kostete mich auf Nachfrage 20€ extra, da im Ali-Angebot kein Express-Versand ausgewiesen war. Damit sollten die Chancen deutlich steigen hier doch noch zu meiner zweiten Deez zu kommen.

PS: einige Händler weisen für den DHL-Express-Versand bis zu 60€ für eine Angelrollenbestellung aus?!


----------



## geomujo (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So, Um 5:28 kam die Mail rein, dass dem Gesuch zur Rückerstattung stattgegeben wurde. Und siehe da Stand 11:54 ist das Geld auch schon auf meinem Konto zurück. 

Also, da lässt Ali sich tatsächlich nicht lumpen - Respekt!
Somit fällt mir eine erneute Bestellung sicherlich leichter.


----------



## ayron (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja Ali ist da immer mehr als Korrekt ähnlich wie Amazon immer pro Kunde.

Verkäufer gibt es solche und solche wie hier halt auch


----------



## OSSSSE (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Ja Ali ist da immer mehr als Korrekt ähnlich wie Amazon immer pro Kunde.
> 
> Verkäufer gibt es solche und solche wie hier halt auch


Naja so kann man das nicht sehen. Die Verkäufer sind abhängig davon das die Ware bei dir ankommt und das du glücklich bist als Kunde. Das Geld geht ja erst 1:1 auf das Konto von Ali. Erst wenn du angegeben hast das die Ware angekommen ist, erhält der Verkäufer seinen Anteil am Geld.
Von daher sind ALLE gewillt das du deine Ware erhälst.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayron (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Jaein, einige mit denen ich zu tun hatte setzten m. E. darauf, dass der reiche Europäer keinen Disput einreicht. Von Mitleidsmasche bis für Dumm verkaufen war alles dabei.


Gibt aber auch ehrenhafte Verkäufer, die bei der nächsten Bestellung einfach ein Pack Drillinge zum wechseln beigelegt haben.

Ali gibt die Kohle auch nach Zeit frei, wenn du dich nicht kümmerst....


----------



## OSSSSE (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



ayron schrieb:


> Jaein, einige mit denen ich zu tun hatte setzten m. E. darauf, dass der reiche Europäer keinen Disput einreicht. Von Mitleidsmasche bis für Dumm verkaufen war alles dabei.
> 
> 
> Gibt aber auch ehrenhafte Verkäufer, die bei der nächsten Bestellung einfach ein Pack Drillinge zum wechseln beigelegt haben.
> ...


Das kann sein. Mit dem Freigeben hast du auf jeden Fall recht. Die Zeit läuft ja bei jeder Bestellung ab. Da hat man ja einen Counter. Wenn man in der Zeit keinen Disput einreicht, denkt Ali das du die Ware erhalten hast.
Daher ist es unbedingt wichtig ein paar Tage vor dem Ablaufen des Counters einen Disput zu öffnen. Sonst hat man keine Chance mehr auf sein Geld. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mattesen 17 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@MarcinD die Rolle gibt's gerade bei Onkel Gerlinger zum coolen Kurs.:q
Kannst du trotzdem mal nen Link Posten?


----------



## MarcinD (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mattesen 17 schrieb:


> @MarcinD die Rolle gibt's gerade bei Onkel Gerlinger zum coolen Kurs.:q
> 
> Kannst du trotzdem mal nen Link Posten?





Die habe ich von Gerlinger. [emoji6] 
Nur die Kastking Schnur ist bei Ali bestellt. Zu dem Kurs müsste ich bei Gerlinger zuschlagen. Hatte auch noch Nikolausaktion mit 15 % abgesahnt.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Karlosso (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bademeister001 schrieb:


> Hat einer den direkten Vergleich zwischen der Kastking Mega8 und der Seaknight Monster w8?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Ich habe zwar nicht den Vergleich zwischen der Kastking Mega 8 und der Seaknight Monster w8, aber 
den Vergleich zwischen der Seaknight Brand TriPoseidon 4 Strands und der KastKing SuperPower  auch 4 Strands.

Beide hatte ich mir in 0,4mm gekauft und die Tragkraft mit einer Zugwaage/Fischwaage gemessen.

Die KastKing wurde mit einer Tragkraft von 22,7kg angegeben. Diese Tragkraft stimmte auch ohne Knoten. Mit Knoten hatte sie 1kg oder 2kg weniger erreicht.
Die angegebenen Werte stimmten auch +-1kg bei diesen Größen: 0,25mm/0,22mm/0,18mm.

Bei der Seaknight sah das schon anders aus.
Angegeben wurde die Seaknight bei 0,40mm mit einer Tragkraft von 27,2kg. Ohne Knoten riss die Schnur bei 16kg. Mit Knoten riss sie bei 14kg.


Für mich kommt nur noch die Kastking auf die Rolle. Für den Preis ist sie unschlagbar.#6


----------



## fischbär (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie immer ist die Frage ob Durchmesser oder Tragkraft stimmen...
Hast Du mal mit Messschieber nachgemessen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hast Du mal mit Messschieber nachgemessen?



Messschieber ist da zu ungenau.
Du brauchst dafür sowas:

https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=mikrometerschraube&_blrs=spell_check

Die Kastking ist ber eh zu dick, Die 14er hat meine ich 0,20mm


----------



## fischbär (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also meine billigen Chinamesschieber gehen da gut. Einfach so einstellen, dass man die Schnur fast ohne Widerstand durchziehen kann. besser als 1/100 lässt sich mechanisch eh nicht messen. geht nur optisch

Aber ist eigentlich egal, denn du verkaufst schließlich diese prima Geflechtschnur für einen guten Preis! Wenn es die in orange oder leuchtgrün gäbe hätte sich das Thema Chinaschnur für mich eh erledigt. Von 8 fach bin ich eh wieder weg. Zu anfällig wg. dünnerer Einzelfasern.


----------



## Gone Fishing (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Was die Ware bei uns so teuer macht: Importeur/Unternehmen und inzwischen jede Menge Marketing/Werbung/Influencing.



Gut kann man das beispielsweise bei diesem Wallertackleanbieter sehen:
Noch vor 7-8 Jahren haben Wallerruten mit dem guten DF-Blank um die 120 € gekostet. Welche durchschnittliche Preissteigerung hatten wir seitdem? 
Jetzt kosten Wallerruten mit diesem Blankmaterial bis zu 380 €!
Und nein, da sind keine Fuji Torzite Ringe drauf, wie man es bei dem Preis erwarten könnte. Auch Fuji Titan sind nicht verbaut und nicht mal normale Fuji SIC.

Man schaue sich mal diesen kaum endenden Ratenschwanz an Waller-Werbeanglern an:
http://www.zebco-europe.biz/en/teams/
(Siehe Screenshot)

Was die wohl kosten und was bringt es dem Angler am Ende außer sehr hohe Materialkosten?
Ich sehe da eine Person, die ich als Wallertackleanbieter auch beschäftigen würde und das ist nicht Babsi Babs.
Die anderen täte ich ersatzlos streichen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Falls ihr auf Ware wartet, es könnte ggf. nix mehr kommen: https://www.wortfilter.de/wp/amazon...mt-lager-und-guthaben-grosser-china-haendler/


----------



## Fr33 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab ich schon gelesen Jens, 

in dem Fall ist das bischen anders, wie ne Direktlieferung via Ali. Hier stellt Amazon seine Plattform zur Verfügung und verdient damit natürlich was. Könnte unangenehm werden... für die Chinesen und für Amazon ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn da das Finanzamt die Finger drauf hat, kann das schon ärgerlich werden für die Jungs.

Betrifft ja aber nur via Amazon, wenn ich das so richtig verstanden hab, auch wie Fr33 das schreibt, oder?


----------



## Purist (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Gone Fishing schrieb:


> Was die wohl kosten und was bringt es dem Angler am Ende außer sehr hohe Materialkosten?



Die gab's ja früher schon. Aber es macht nun einmal doch einen Unterschied ob ich 1-2 "Berater" bezahle, die mir sagen welche Produkte wo gefragt sind und in welche Richtung man entwickeln sollte, oder ob ich dutzende Teamangler unterstütze und eine Werbemaschinerie installiere, die von Bloggern bis tief in die Angelpresse hinein reicht. 

Als Hauptkostentreiber sehe ich aber nach wie vor das Management, was für die Investoren/Inhaber mehr Geld herauspresst. Es kann z.B. nicht sein, dass nach jeder Übernahme erst einmal eine 40-50%ige Preiserhöhung durchgezogen wird. 
Genauso schauerlich ist der Kleinteilemarkt: Man nimmt einfach Großpackungen völlig aus dem Sortiment, drückt dem Kunden 10er (inzwischen sogar schamlos z.B. 7er oder noch kleinere) Einzelpackungen auf's Auge und verlangt einfach den doppelten oder gar dreifachen Stückpreis. 
Gut, dass ist auch nur "1mal1 des Handels", frei nach dem Motto: "wie zapfe ich die Kundschaft so richtig an", im Angelbereich sind diese Maßnahmen trotzdem Neuland. Das hat sich früher in Deutschland/Europa kein Unternehmen getraut. 



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Falls ihr auf Ware wartet, es könnte ggf. nix mehr kommen: https://www.wortfilter.de/wp/amazon...mt-lager-und-guthaben-grosser-china-haendler/



Ich warte auf genau eine solche Sendung, aber der Anbieter ist noch immer bei Amazon gelistet und hat auch Produkte im Angebot. 
Ist jedoch kein Angelkram und liegt unter 10€, bezahlt mit A-Gutschein. 
Vielleicht ist er auch nur cleverer mit seiner Registrierung in einer EU-Steueroase :q


----------



## Aalbubi (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

OFF TOPIC:

Weiß vll. jemand, ob die neue Regulierung auch auf Produkte fällt, die z.B bei Wish gekauft werden? Da stehen zwar Versandkosten von nen Euro bei, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob diese per Brief oder Paket versendet werden. Wie sieht es mit Chinaware aus, die von Ebay bezogen wurde?

Bei Gesetzten und irgendwelchen Regulierungen verstehe ich nur Bahnhof. Könnte mich einer vielleicht aufklären?

Gruß Victor


----------



## Schodde (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

interessant finde ich ja, daß bei ali bisher weder signifikante preiserhöhungen noch erhöhungen der versandkosten zu finden sind.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Schodde schrieb:


> interessant finde ich ja, daß bei ali bisher weder signifikante preiserhöhungen noch erhöhungen der versandkosten zu finden sind.



 Wahrscheinlich weil eben noch nix final beschlossen wurde... und bis das soweit ist, geht alles seinen Gang.


----------



## Schodde (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

nö wieso, der weltpostvertrag ist zum 1.1.2018 geändert. das ist also wirksam. und mich wundert, daß die chinesen die preisänderung noch nicht irgendwie an die kunden weiterreichen.

oder was meintest du jetzt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Evtl. wie bei den Transportkosten staatlich subventioniert??


----------



## geomujo (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Aus dem Link geht keine Begründung für die Sperrung chinesischer Händler auf Amazon hervor. Lediglich eine Behauptung steht im Raum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

auch wahr - mißgünstige Mitbewerber?


----------



## geomujo (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Umstand, dass eine bestimmte Umsatz oder Vermögensgrenze eingeführt wurde deutet doch schon in die Richtung, dass hier pauschal versucht wird etwas loszutreten.

So ganz kann ich das noch nicht einschätzen.  Es wird irgendein diffuses UST-Argument ins Feld geworfen, ohne das genauer zu erläutern.

Was hat denn der Händler in China mit der USt in Deutschland zutun?! Das ist Aufgabe des Staates seine Steuern einzutreiben. Wenn er dem nicht nachkommt, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist es sicherlich nicht die Schuld des Versenders in Übersee, außer er handelt bewusst arglistig täuschend. Das bedarf aber eines individuellen Nachweises - den ich bei Sperrung aller Accounts ab einer bestimmten Umsatzgrenze so nicht erkennen kann.

Und was is mit eBay? Dann nächsten Montag, oder wat?


----------



## Schodde (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

die firma ist steuerpflichtig in dem land, in dem der firmensitz ist. wenn die hier lagerhäuser haben, wird der deutsche staat das so interpretieren, daß das niederlassungen sind, die auch hier steuerpflichtig sind. wenn die einfach nicht abgeführt haben und keine ordentliche steuererklärung gemacht haben ist das steuerhinterziehung. und dann holt sich der staat erstmal alles was da ist als sicherheit.
daß das genau zum jetzigen zeitpunkt passiert, wo sich der weltpostvertrag ändert ist sicherlich kein zufall. wenn ich konkurrenz ausschalten oder bekämpfen will tu ich das am besten mit einem gezielten rundumschlag.
damit ist china als einkaufsland für endverbraucher doch erstmal ein risikopartner bis sich gezeigt hat wie es weitergeht. das trifft dann alle chinesischen handelsmodelle gleichermaßen. sowohl die mit den deutschen (europäischen?) lagerhäusern, als auch die, die noch aus china direkt verschiffen. und wenn sich die leute das näxte viertel- oder halbe jahr nicht mehr trauen dort zu bestellen ist bestimmt schon einiges an konkurrenz weggestorben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

scheint nicht nur Angelgerät zu betreffen:
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...-gegen-asiatische-haendler-vor-a-1186155.html

Aber wie schon vermutet:
Wohl nicht bei Direktkauf bei den Chinesen, sondern bei über Amazon


----------



## lure freak (4. Januar 2018)

Hi Leute ich bin neu hier:k Ich habe eine super Seite gefunden die meiner Meinung nach bestens hier rein passt! Es sind wirklich gute Kunstköder die kostenlos Angeboten werden!|bigeyes man muss lediglich die Shippingkosten bezahlen und es kommen wirklich klasse Wobbler,Popper ect. an mit den ich schon meine ersten  Fangerfolge verzeichen konnte! Probiert es doch einfach mal aus :vik:


----------



## Enorm (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lure freak schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich bin neu hier:k Ich habe eine super Seite gefunden die meiner Meinung nach bestens hier rein passt! Es sind wirklich gute Kunstköder die kostenlos Angeboten werden!|bigeyes man muss lediglich die Shippingkosten bezahlen und es kommen wirklich klasse Wobbler,Popper ect. an mit den ich schon meine ersten  Fangerfolge verzeichen konnte! Probiert es doch einfach mal aus :vik:
> 
> p**************any.com



Eine Website ohne Historie, ohne Impressum und bietet dann noch Waren "kostenlos" an. #t
Leichter kann man Adressensammlung auch nicht betreiben.


----------



## magut (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> scheint nicht nur Angelgerät zu betreffen:
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/un...-gegen-asiatische-haendler-vor-a-1186155.html
> 
> Aber wie schon vermutet:
> Wohl nicht bei Direktkauf bei den Chinesen, sondern bei über Amazon




Irgendwie betrifft es anscheinend Ali auch. Hab am 11.11.2017 einiges bestellt und alles noch nicht angekommen. In 7 Tagen muss ich dann die Dispute eröffnen --mal sehen.
Da hat´s diesmal nicht funktioniert mit dem "Adventkalender" aus China :-(
LG
Mario


----------



## jranseier (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Irgendwie betrifft es anscheinend Ali auch. Hab am 11.11.2017 einiges bestellt und alles noch nicht angekommen.



Ist bei mir das selbe. Habe jedoch im Dezember was bestellt und das ist schon angekommen. Ich würde mir jetzt da keinen Kopf machen, irgendwo liegt das Zeug schon rum, Lagerhaus, Zoll, etc. Soweit ich weiß, kann man die Lieferfrist bei Ali auch verlängern. Musst mal suchen.

ranseier


----------



## Cpt.Crisp (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey! Ich habe auch am 11.11. dort was bestellt worauf ich immer noch warte. [emoji53]


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich warte aktuell auch noch auf so einiges. Denke aber das ist viel zw. den Jahren generell hängen geblieben.....

 Zoll usw. wird jetzt erst wieder aktiv usw. ... zumindest hoffe ich das


----------



## fusselfuzzy (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Am 23.12 was bestellt gestern da.
Dafür warte ich auf 2 Bestellungen schon 9 Wochen, wird schon noch kommen.

Alles mit der Ruhe,. Ich hab da auch schon öfter mal recherchiert und das hängt meist nicht am Zoll sonder viel an DHL o.ä. weil die nicht wollen und das Zeug ewig lang herumliegen lassen!


----------



## Purist (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Irgendwie betrifft es anscheinend Ali auch. Hab am 11.11.2017 einiges bestellt und alles noch nicht angekommen. In 7 Tagen muss ich dann die Dispute eröffnen --mal sehen.



Das geht nicht nur dir so |rolleyes 
Ich hab' an dem Tag 5 Sachen bestellt, drei sind schon lange da, die erste nach 10 Tagen, von zwei verliert sich die Spur auf dem Flug nach Deutschland. 

Sicherlich, man kann länger warten. Dass eine Sendung nach über zwei Monaten noch auftaucht habe ich bislang aber auch noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Afrob (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Dass eine Sendung nach über zwei Monaten noch auftaucht habe ich bislang aber auch noch nicht erlebt.



Ich schon. Habe gerade eine schöne Polbrille erhalten, die ich Anfang des Sommers bestellt habe


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielleicht versendet Ali auch z. Teil über diese Amazon Plattformen/Firmen??


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht versendet Ali auch z. Teil über diese Amazon Plattformen/Firmen??



Eher nicht... das läuft alles in CN direkt ab. Meist mit der billigsten Versandvariante ... Da ist garantiert nichts in D angemeldet usw. Sind reine direkt-Importe zum Endkunden... ohne Zwischenlager/ Pufferlager.


----------



## Aalbubi (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Könnte mir einer sagen, ob Bestellungen aus China via E-bay ankommen werden? Bei Wish gibt es ja Versandkosten von 1-2 Euro.  Leider steht bei niemanden, ob die Waren per Brief, welche ja laut Medien nicht mehr ausgeliefert werden müssen, oder in einem richtigen Karton geliefert werden.
Ich habe 0 bock Geld in den Sand zu setzten.

Könnte mich einer aufklären?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe wirklich schon viel bestellt und jetzt ist es mir zum ersten mal passiert, dass 2 Sendungen als geliefert reportet wurden ich aber nichts erhalten habe. Da half auch der dispute nichts, da Ali sagt die Sendungen sind als ausgeliefert rückgemeldet.

Ein Fall war KastKing mit denen bin ich noch in Kontakt und evtl. schicken die aus Kulanz eine neue Lieferung. 

Vom 11.11 hab ich auch noch eine Lieferung offen. Da hat mich vor ein paar Tagen der Shop kontaktiert, dass das noch im Transit hängt.

Im Vergeich zu deutschen/westlichen Onlineshops bin ich mit dem customer Support bei ali überdurchschnittlich zufrieden. Und der Anteil an "Schrott" ist mMn auch nicht größer als bei "heimischen" Herstellern/Vertreibern.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie verhält sich das jetzt mit POST Sendungen (Einschreiben International usw.) in den der ALi Kram ja eig immer kommt. Liefert das die Dt. Post noch aus? Erheben die Nachträgliche Gebühren? 

 In den Medien komm dazu irgendwie nix. Oder ist die Sache noch nicht vom Tisch und die Vertragspartner verhandeln noch?


----------



## geomujo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Deshalb würd' ich nie eine Versandart wählen, bei dem der Empfang nicht per Name quittiert werden muss. Mein Beispiel zeigt sehr deutlich, dass ich sonst wohl auf die Fresse gefallen wär, da laut Versandauskunft korrekt zugestellt wurde. Leider an den falschen.

Nun ist die zweite Order raus in der ich auf einen Versand mit DHL bestanden habe. Dennoch scheint man in China nicht sonderlich tüchtig zu sein, was die Abarbeitung von Orderaufträgen angeht. Erst nach einer vollen Woche wurde meine Deez verschickt. Verschickt heißt im konkteren Fall dass ich eine DHL-Sendungsnummer bekommen habe. Aber offenbar dauert auch das noch ein paar weitere Tage bin das Paket tatsächlich auf Reisen geht.

Also da hakt es meiner Meinung nach noch ganz gewaltig. Mir ist schleierhaft, warum es eine volle Woche dauert bis ein Artikel überhaupt erstmal auf Reisen geht. Wenn China und vor allem Ali wirklich ernstgenommen werden will, müss sich das definitiv verbessern.

Im übrigen schreiben die Ali-Richtlinien für Produkte über 5 Euro/Dollar Warenwert vor, dass sie trackbar sein müssen. Leider halten sich viele Händler nicht daran und verschiffen ohne Tracking Nummer.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das stimmt so nicht geo.... ich erhalte  in der Regel für alles eine Tracking Number. Glaube 1x habe ich nix bekommen. Sonst war immer alles dabei.

 DHL oder andere Versandwege machen leider nicht immer Sinn. Paar Hardbaits für 10€ und dann 15-25€ für DHL Versand machen keinen Sinn.


----------



## geomujo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es gab 3 Versandarten die ohne Tracking bei mehreren Händlern beworben wurden. Die kosteten alle Null Euro bzw. 1 oder 2 Euro. Wenn da trotzdem eine Tracking Nummer bei ist, wäre das natürlich schön. Wenn es denn auch ein Tracking ist, dass anzeigt an wem genau zugestellt wurde, dürfte man auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Ja, für ne 10€ Order würde ich auch nicht auf eine Express-Lieferung bestehen. Bei Orders über 100€ hab ich da aber schon ein anderes Empfinden. Da brauch ich das Tracking auch um halbwegs koordinieren zu können, wann ich zu Hause sein muss.


----------



## Fr33 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja gut bei höheren Warenwerten kann das wieder Sinn machen. Wie gesagt bei 2 Packungen Gummiködern usw. lohnt das nicht.


----------



## geomujo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was ich begrüßen würde, wäre wenn man auch die dritte Versandart über den Zug wählen könnte. Ich hab anfang der Woche erst einen Güterzug der China Railways durch Werder (Havel) fahren sehen. Wahrscheinlich auf dem Weg ins Ruhrgebiet.
Die Verbindung dauert nur wenige Tage und soll nur halb so teuer wie der Luftversand sein. Aber es gibt Beschränkungen bzg. der Temperatur - der Zug fährt durch Sibirien!
Aktuell verdoppelt sich pro Jahr das Volumen dass per Bahn den Weg aus China nach Europa transportiert wird. Mit einer Gesamt-Laufzeit von sagen wir mal 14 Tagen wäre das doch eine gute Alternative zum teuren Luftversand, deren Subventionen bald wegfallen (sollen). Leider fährt der Zug aktuell nur einmal pro Woche, was für eine Just-In-Time-Logistik nicht ausreichend ist. Mal sehen was die Zukunft noch bringt. China und Russland jedenfalls investieren Milliarden in diese Verbindung.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich verfolge diesen Trööt schon ne ganze Weile ohne zu posten, habe mir aber aus Neugier 2 Sendungen bestellt.

eine Kastking Assassin war schnell da (aus Lager D)
auf Wobbler warte ich nun seit 4 Wochen (Aus China). Egal.

Die Kastking fand ich anfangs ganz nett, aber nach 3 Stunden fischen geht der Ärger los.
Die Daumentaste springt beim Kurbeln nicht mehr zurück. Oder nur manchmal. Wenn nicht muss man sie mit dem Daumen anstupsen, sonst bleibt die Spule im Freilauf.

Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Reklamationsabwicklung gespannt. Und ob ich ne bessere bekomme. Falls es eine gibt.


----------



## Gast (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal auf die Reklamationsabwicklung gespannt. Und ob ich ne bessere bekomme. Falls es eine gibt.


Tausch die am besten gleich gegen eine Haibo Steed MS
Kostet in etwa gleich, aber die Haibo ist aber eine ganze Klasse besser.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich denke wenn ich eine hab die funktioniert verschenk ich sie und kauf mir wieder ne Abu.

abgesehen von der Fehlfunktion mit der Daumentaste fängt der Chinakracher schon an zu quietschen und im gehäuse steht wasser. hat stark geregnet heute.

zum ernsthaften fischen scheint mir das ding nicht geeignet.
dann lieber designed in Sweden & made in China ....


----------



## n3os (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir jemand eine 2000er oder 2500er Rolle vom Chinamann empfehlen? Soll zum leichten Spinnfischen/DS verwendet werden.


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann dir hier empfehlen....  

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/HAIB...17f3-4d9d-b419-5d46f00794d7&priceBeautifyAB=0

 Hab ich 2 Stk im Einsatz. Tolle Rollen fürs Geld. Meine war aber damals paar € günstiger. 

 Haibo / KastKing / Seaknight und Lixada kannste eig nix falsch machen.


----------



## n3os (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ging die bei dir ohne weiteres durch den Zoll oder durftest du sie dort abholen?


----------



## Fr33 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ging durch.... aber wie gesagt - kann sein, dass du hin musst. Immer so ne Sache! Die von mir verlinkte Rolle hat 2 Spulen dabei.. ne Shallow und ne normale. Die 2000er Größe ist ca. ne 2500er Shimano Größe.


----------



## n3os (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hm, die Frage ist halt ob sich der preis lohnt. Im schlimmsten Fall läge die Rolle + USt. bei ~39€.
Meinst du die Rolle ist dafür wesentlich besser als Rollen die ich bei dem Preis hier bekomme?


----------



## banzinator (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

2 bestellte Spinnrute wieder nicht angekommen :r:r:r:r|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Hechtpaule (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab auch schon 2 Ruten da bestellt - keine davon ist angekommen. Kleinzeugs (Spinner, Gummiviehcher, Wobbler, Haken etc.) sind bisher immer problemlos eingetroffen. Ruten kann man wohl vergessen.

Geld gab's jedenfalls ohne Probleme wieder.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## schuahcremesepp (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zum Thema Ruten von Ali: Bei mir kam gestern folgende Rute an:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Tsuriniya-1-89m-UL-Spinning-Fishing-Rod-ultra-light-Carbon-Firber-Fishing-Pole-Articulos-De-Pesca/32694983592.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3Iv4iK

Die Lieferung dauerte knapp 4 Wochen. Ich hatte wohl ziemlich Glück, dass die Rute nicht beschädigt war. Der Herr von der DPD hat das beschädigte Paket (siehe Foto) einfach ins Treppenhaus gestellt. Wär ich zuhause gewesen, hätte ich das Paket natürlich nicht angenommen.

Zur Rute selbst: Sie macht einen guten ersten Eindruck. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr sauber. Die Ringe sind absolut gerade und in  einer Flucht, beim Rollenhalter wackelt nichts wenn eine Rolle dranhängt und auch die Qualität vom Kork wirkt ordentlich. 
Die Rute verfügt über einen herausnehmbaren Solid-Tip. Dieser ist recht flexibel, geht aber sehr schnell in die Ausgangsposition zurück. Da dies meine erste Rute mit Solid-Tip ist fehlt mir hier aber ein Vergleich.
Ich denke vergleichbare Qualität/Komponenten gibts hier erst ab Minimum 100€. Eher mehr.

Bin gespannt wie sich die Rute am Wasser macht. Wenn ich sie getestet hab schreib ich nochmal ein paar Zeilen. Kann aber noch bisschen dauern. Bei mir am Chiemsee gehts erst wieder im Mai los#t


----------



## magut (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Von der Bestellung am 11.11.2017 ist endlich mal ein Teil angekommen 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Pesca-Reel-12BB-5-5-1-5-2-1-carretilhas-de-pecasaria-moulinet-peche-Spinning/32824245024.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4auwzW

macht einen guten Eindruck und erinnert echt stark an die "Sharky" nur nochmal billiger. 

Dann ein Teil für mein Köderkarussell am 29.11. bestellt

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-1-pcs-AC-220V-240V-50Hz-CW-CCW-Microwave-Turntable-Turn-Table-Synchronous-Motor-TYJ50/32788322534.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4auwzW

echt der Hammer um den Preis #6
wollte meine Mikrowelle nicht zerlegen 
LG
Mario


----------



## Kami One (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Coole Sache. Das Köderkarussell würde ich gerne mal sehen wenn es fertig ist. [emoji106]


----------



## magut (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Coole Sache. Das Köderkarussell würde ich gerne mal sehen wenn es fertig ist. [emoji106]




wird nix zum herzeigen--nur für einen Köder geplant #t
gaaaaaaaaanz einfache Konstruktion


----------



## geomujo (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Um meine erste Ali-Express-Geschichte noch zuende zu bringen:
Gestern am 9.1.2018 kam nun endlich die am 28.12.2017 und am 7.1.2018 verschickte Revo Deez an. So einen schnellen Versand habe ich noch nie erlebt. Hätte der Versender nicht 1 1/2 Wochen gebraucht um das Paket auf Reisen zu schicken hätte es das schnellste jemals gelieferte Übersee-paket sein können  Leider war die Rolle nicht gut verpackt. Nur die Rollenschachtel in Luftpolsterfolie in luftgepolsterten Maxi-Briefumschlag. Also keine äußere Umhüllung zum Schutz vor Quetschungen. Dennoch kam alles unbeschädigt aber nicht vollständig an. Es fehlt der Stoffsack für die Rolle.

DHL-Express ist also klar zu empfehlen wenn's schnell und sicher gehen soll. Zur Not auch extra nachfragen, ob ein DHL-Express-Versand möglich ist. Bei mir kostete er 19,10€

Aber Achtung: DHL-Express unterliegt bei Aufgabe eines Paketes in Übersee mit DHL-Express NICHT dem UPU-Vertrag. D.h. konkret, DHL-Express ist daran interessiert Geld zu machen und geht bei der Zollgeschichte ungefragt in Vorleistung wenn der Zoll meint Geld eintreiben zu müssen. Das stellt einem DHL-Express dann mit mind. 12,50€+USt in Rechnung nebst dem steuerlichen Betrag. Zu verhindern ist das über eine direkte Zollanmeldung und Hinterlegung einer Lastschrift durch den Zoll über DHL. Das erspart aber irgendwo auch den Gang zum Zollamt.

Der Unterschied zu einer von DHL-Express ausgelieferten EMS-Lieferung liegt darin, dass erstens, dass DHL-Express-Paket die höhere Verarbeitungs- und Zustellpriorität hat. Und zweitens DHL-Express für ein EMS-Paket NICHT in zolltechnische Vorleistung treten darf! Wenn, dann treiben sie die Zollgebühren in hoheitlicher Funktion inkasso für das Finanzamt an der Haustür ein - ganz ohne extra Gebühren (so denn der Zoll alles korrekt berechnen konnte, wenn nicht, gehts zum Zollamt).


----------



## Kami One (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@magut
Würde es trotzdem gerne sehen. [emoji16]

@geomujo
Glückwunsch, dann hat es ja nun doch geklappt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir davon auch demnächst ein paar Bilder sehen!?
Mein schnellster Versand waren 10 Tage für eine Kuying Rute. Hat 8 Taler extra gekostet und hatte dann auch einen ungewöhnlichen Weg über GB, NL nach D hinter sich.


----------



## Fattony (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Hast du lust uns zu sagen warum Top und Flop?



Die Stippe ist sauber verarbeitet. Vor allem für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.

Die beringte Stippe/Bolo wurde jedoch sehr unsauber lackiert - hat diverse Lackplatzer und ist von der Handhabung etc. ganz schwabbelig.


----------



## geomujo (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da sie genauso aussieht wie die erste hab ich's bei einem Foto belassen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4775731&postcount=9122

Aktuell ist eine Revo LT 2500 via EMS aus China von eBay unterwegs. Diesmal werd ich um die GDSK whl nicht drumherumkommen.


----------



## fischbär (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das sind doch Fakes?!


----------



## geomujo (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bitte Was sind Fakes?!


----------



## Karlosso (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Am 27.12.2017 einige Sachen bei Ali bestellt und gestern kamen die ersten 2 Pakete an.^^
Einmal die Schnur von Kastking  Super Power in 0,14mm und 0,10mm und ein paar kleine Wobbler.


----------



## Aalbubi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Karlosso: wurden die Pakete als Postbrief versendet, oder kamen diese in einem Karton an?


----------



## Karlosso (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Aaalbubi 
Die Sendung ist in jeweils einem Warenbrief angekommen.


----------



## Aalbubi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke!


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

auch ich hab jetzt meine CHinawobbler.

Auf den ersten Blick und nach den ersten Würfen bin ich recht zufrieden.
Stutzig machte mich lediglich das Hinweiszettelchen auf dem Stand, dass die Hakenösen nochmals mit etwas Kleber zu sicher seien ... Hä? Bitte?

Ganz anders sieht es mit der Kastking aus.
Nachdem ich sie 4 mal aufhatte und diverse Teile entgratet, gerichtet und gängig gemacht habe ist sie nun auch halbwegs fischbar. Die Daumentaste bleibt nur noch bei jedem 100ten Wurf hängen und nicht mehr bei jedem.
Allerdings ist der Widerstand beim Ankurbeln und Rückstellen der Daumentaste so gross und das zugehörige Klacken so hart, dass ich wohl dabei bleibe, die Daumentaste kurz mit dem Daumen hochzuflippen statt mit der Kurbel.
Ist eher Speilzeug, der Chinakracher.
Bleibt auf der billigen Barschrute drauf, 2-3 mal im Jahr ein paar Döbel und Barsche fangen, dafür ist sie ok. Mehr kann man wohl für 30€ kaum erwarten. Allerdings wirfst sie erstaunlich anständig. Die Bremse ist auch ok.

Und natürlich hab ich mich wie Schneekönig über die 2 Geschenke gefreut, die die Chinesen mit beigepackt haben. Einen Gummifrosch und einen Gummifisch.


----------



## magut (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

4 Dez bestellt Freitag angekommen. UND vom 11.11 sind immer noch einige Teile unterwegs /oder auch nicht)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/120mm-double-Cups-of-glass-suction-plate-Large-Dent-Remover-Sucker-Puller-Car-Glass-Suction-Cup/32826767615.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.CxBSmL


wird geteilt und als Echolothalterung umgebaut
LG
Mario


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es ist nicht alles billiger was von "drüben" kommt.
Die Saugheber sind bei uns nicht teurer, teilweise sogar preiswerter und sofort verfügbar....

https://www.bueroshop24.de/UgsProdu...oyLsLqDTDTZKWfYq4h2Mk6bLlXk7TS4erw2sIEyG0OA==


https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Saughe...D_BwE&WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=DE_P_MW_AW_766265411


----------



## magut (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ist ja eh    billiger  ??? Aber egal


----------



## blaze (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

9 € statt 17 € ist aber schon ein Preisunterschied der eine Bestellung rechtfertigt ;-)


----------



## Karlosso (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sogar 5€ Unterschied würden reichen, wenn man auf das Produkt nicht sofort angewiesen ist. Mach das bei zehn Produkten und du hast 50€ gespart.


----------



## MarcinD (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

ich weiß, irgendjemand hat hier mal so ein Ding geordert. Deshalb meine Frage:
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so einen Bissanzeiger?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot...4dfc-4800-b225-f58ba2ccc305&priceBeautifyAB=5


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hatte mal so ein Teil. War ähnlich. Funktionierte, war aber nicht der Brüller.
Wenn ich deine letzten Beiträge verfolge und du etwas zum Grundangeln suchst, dann nimm lieber nen ordentlichen Bissanzeiger, den du auf nen Stab schrauben kannst.
Ich habe für den einfachen Einsatz beim Ansitzen auf Hecht mir beispielsweise nen guten aber auch nicht teuren Grauvell Vortex X3 gekauft. Funktioniert klasse.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/1x-Elektron...173320&hash=item54433f2b34:g:KicAAOSwXYtY0SgH


----------



## Karlosso (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir mal bitte einer sagen wozu ich solche Wirbel brauche?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ALL...cc84-42fe-a629-8b22301d4fa1&priceBeautifyAB=5

Klemme ich an der spitzen Stelle des Wirbels meine Angelschnur ein? Wenn ja wozu?


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Um bei Dropshotmontagen schnell die Höhe des Köders über Grund verstellen zu können.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,
ich bräuchte recht schnell Wirbel und Popper (7.2.) kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben, ob bzw. wo ich bestellen kann bzw. ob es überhaupt geht....

Danke
mario


----------



## MarcinD (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Hatte mal so ein Teil. War ähnlich. Funktionierte, war aber nicht der Brüller.
> Wenn ich deine letzten Beiträge verfolge und du etwas zum Grundangeln suchst, dann nimm lieber nen ordentlichen Bissanzeiger, den du auf nen Stab schrauben kannst.
> Ich habe für den einfachen Einsatz beim Ansitzen auf Hecht mir beispielsweise nen guten aber auch nicht teuren Grauvell Vortex X3 gekauft. Funktioniert klasse.



Nach genau so einem Ding war ich auf der Suche und bin über das Chinading gestoßen. Aber ich denke es wird auf einen normalen drauf hinauslaufen. Dazu gibt es ja auch noch immer diese Swinger oder Hänger, die man direkt nach der Rolle in die Schnur hängt. Braucht man die für so einen aufgeschraubten Bissanzeiger auch. Um ggf. die Schnur zu spannen? 

Oder kann man auch ohne? Wenn ja wozu sind dann die Dinger?


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nee, braucht man nicht unbedingt. 
Es ist nur eine zusätzliche optische Bissanzeige oder elektr. gekoppelt mit nen elektr. Bissanzeiger optisch - akustisch.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bräuchte recht schnell Wirbel und Popper (7.2.) kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben, ob bzw. wo ich bestellen kann bzw. ob es überhaupt geht....
> 
> Danke
> mario



Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vergiss das.... das ist zu knapp mit ner Bestellung in CN. Unter 10 Tagen war da eig nie was dabei. IdR sind es zw. 3-5 Wochen.

 Würde als in D bestellen!


----------



## Gast (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Jemand eine Idee?


Vielleicht einfach mal eben hier vorbei fahren wenn es denn sooo eilig ist.
https://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/


----------



## nostradamus (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke! 
Kennt jemand einen China- Händler mit einem Lager in Europa/Deutschland ?


----------



## Fr33 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nur via Ebay.... und da kommt es nicht selten vor, dass die per Warensendung versenden. Also auch locker 7Tage + warten. Wäre mir zu knapp für nen termin gebundenden Angeltripp ^^


----------



## Karlosso (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@ E4tSleepGoFishing Danke für die Erläuterung. Sind diese Drop Shot Bleie immer mit solch einen spitzen Wirbel oder auch mit normalen?

@nostradamus 2-3 Wochen brauchen die Produkte aus China auf alle Fälle. Es kam auch schon vor das nach einer Woche das Produkt geliefert wurde, aber darauf würde ich mich nicht verlassen.

Entweder Ebay oder es wird ein teurer Besuch in einem Angelladen wo diese auch die China Produkte anbieten.^^


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zum Dropshotten kannst du theoretisch jedes Blei nehmen. Ein Bekannter von mir ist bekennender "Gummifetischist" der nimmt immer seine alten Jigköpfe kneift den Haken ab und nimmt die.

Aber die als Dropshotblei verkauften Bleie haben, soweit ich weiß, alle diese Klemmeinhänger.


----------



## u-see fischer (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> @ E4tSleepGoFishing Danke für die Erläuterung. Sind diese Drop Shot Bleie immer mit solch einen spitzen Wirbel oder auch mit normalen?.....



Die Idee, die hinter diesen Bleie/Wirbel steckt ist folgende: 
 Du klemmst die Schnur in diesen Wirbel ein, kannst durch lösen und höher oder tiefer neu einklemmen die Lauftiefe des Köders verstellen. Im Falle eines Hängers (Blei bleib zwischen Steine hängen) löst sich die Schnur und du verlierst nur das Blei. 

 Selbstverständlich kann man auch andere Bleie verwenden. Diese müssen dann angeknotet werden und Veränderungen bezüglich Lauftiefe sind deutlich aufwendiger. Bei einem Hänger reist die Schnur, mit Pech vor dem Köder und die ganze Montage ist futsch.


----------



## OSSSSE (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich schaue auch regelmäßig bei Ali vorbei und bestelle dort auch viel. Was mir jetzt aber noch fehlt ihr ein schöner Jigspinner der dem illex deracoup ähnelt. Habt ihr hierfür schon was bei Ali entdecken können?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

edit: wurde ja schon längst erklärt


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Ich schaue auch regelmäßig bei Ali vorbei und bestelle dort auch viel. Was mir jetzt aber noch fehlt ihr ein schöner Jigspinner der dem illex deracoup ähnelt. Habt ihr hierfür schon was bei Ali entdecken können?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



So was in der Art?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2Pcs...id=bea4c5bb-2a69-4d0a-a45f-5d7ed9ebd599&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fisc...id=34e81b8d-819c-433e-a499-b4bc098f4ee6&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/YAPA...id=34e81b8d-819c-433e-a499-b4bc098f4ee6&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017...id=34e81b8d-819c-433e-a499-b4bc098f4ee6&tpp=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Minf...98a3-4c75-8ab0-af44002e4b79&priceBeautifyAB=1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3D-P...id=8f21a6e3-5d7a-496d-b809-77573c9b3774&tpp=1


----------



## OSSSSE (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> So was in der Art?
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2Pcs...id=bea4c5bb-2a69-4d0a-a45f-5d7ed9ebd599&tpp=1
> 
> ...


Ja genau sowas in der Art. Habe schon viele gefunden aber keine die mir 100% zusagen wie der Illex zum Beispiel. Dein zweiter Link ist dabei recht gut finde ich 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab noch keine in der Art bestellt, deswegen kann ich da nix zu sagen, aber die hier kamen die Woche und machen erst mal einen guten Eindruck:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/JOHNCOO-New-Minnow-Spinner-Bait-Metal-Spoon-Long-Casting-12g-15g-20g-Artificial-Bait-Fishing-Lure/32792630033.html

Aber testen kann ich erst nächste Woche bei uns startet die Saison erst am 1.2.

EDIT: Nur um Missverständnisse vorzubeugen: Haken lasse ich immer außen vor werden zu 90% eh getauscht.


----------



## Aalbubi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich wollte eben fragen, ob jemand diese Drillinge kennt


```
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ODETOJOY-100PCS-Treble-hook-bkk-Fishing-Hook-High-Carbon-Steel-Treble-Hook-Fishing-Tackle-Round-Bent/32828523195.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.24.268d5e9fchJE0d&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10320_10321_10065_10344_10068_10342_10547_10343_10322_10340_10548_10341_10193_10194_10084_10083_10618_10304_10615_10307_10302_10180_10313_10059_10184_10534_100031_10319_10103_441_10624_442_10623_10622_10186_10621_10620_10142,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=f1f6b715-ce58-4460-8d37-4054e440fbe2-3&algo_pvid=f1f6b715-ce58-4460-8d37-4054e440fbe2&priceBeautifyAB=5
```

Es steht in der Beschreibung, dass es BKK seien, aber ich frage lieber. Leider geht die Suchfunktion bei mir zurzeit nicht. Falls jemand bewährte Drillinge auf Ali kennt, die man mit PAypal zahlen kann, würde ich mich über einen Link freuen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sind keine BKK, die Größenangaben und Form passen nicht zu BKK.
Irgendwelche Klone, echte BKK bekommste zu diesem Kurs garantiert nicht.


----------



## Aalbubi (27. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Info!


----------



## fischbär (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie sieht's denn aktuell aus? Ich habe die letzten beiden Jahre echt alles bestellt, was ich je brauchen werde, aber falls man doch mal wieder was braucht...
Kommen die Sachen noch an?


----------



## fosiel (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Na klar warum auch nicht!? Ich bestelle regelmässig ... nicht nur Angelkram. Bisher außer eine Sache alles angekommen! 
Klar hört man ehern die schreien wo was nicht kam, als jene wo was gekommen ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn aktuell aus? Ich habe die letzten beiden Jahre echt alles bestellt, was ich je brauchen werde, aber falls man doch mal wieder was braucht...
> Kommen die Sachen noch an?



Hatte erst letzte Woche nen Paket mit diversem Kram bekommen...Einkaufspreis über 90€, ging glatt am Zoll vorbei, Paket war wohl zu klein um Interesse zu wecken.


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Endlich wieder mal was angekommen. Spikes für meine Kamik Winterboots. Hab Schuhgröße 43 und daher die XL Version für meine Stiefel bestellt. Passt gut die Größe

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-Pair-Hot-Sale-10-Studs-Anti-Skid-Snow-Ice-Climbing-Shoe-Spikes-Grips-Crampons-Cleats/32798966947.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.VssZDT

So "Klemmdinger" für Multi und Fliegenrollen um die Fummelei mit den Vorfächern zu vermindern |supergri. Seeeeeeehr Lange Lieferzeiten (2 mal bestellt) aber sonst ok der Shop

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/High-Quality-5Pcs-lot-Bait-casting-Reel-Line-Holder-Fishing-Reel-line-Buckle-Check-stopper-Clip/32836376927.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.VssZDT

Da konnte ich wieder mal nicht vorbei   ungefähr das 20igste 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fold-Knife-multi-tool-clip-camp-Open-Opener-Pare-peel-Hang-survive-Box-Package-Pocket-quickdraw/32821266760.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.VssZDT

was mir seit November auffällt ist, daß im vergleich zu früher die Lieferzeiten sich extrem verlängert haben, Im Schnitt dauert es bei mir so um die 8 Wochen. 
K.A. was da sich geändert hat, aber kommen tut noch alles was ich bestellt hab.
LG
Mario


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir trudeln auch noch regelmäßig Päckchen ein.


----------



## west1 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kamen 4 Artikel die ich im November bestellt hatte nicht an hab aber das Geld wieder.
Bestellungen vom Dezember und Januar kamen an.


----------



## Karlosso (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir kam fast alles an außer, ein 1 bit LED Display von 0,16€. Der Verkäufer hat noch 3 Tage.^^
Alle anderen Sachen die ich noch im Dezember bestellt habe, sind schon bei mir angekommen.


----------



## fischbär (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

1 bit led display? Eine einzelne led oder was?


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

29 November bestellt -- Heute angekommen :q:q
mal was zum Wobblerbau 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-5pcs-Sawblade-HSS-Saw-Blades-For-Metal-Dremel-Rotary-Tool-Cutting-Discs-Wheel-with-1/32806121439.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.FOHxVm

brauch ich um den Schlitz für die Achse zu sägen (zumindest ist das der Plan)
LG
Mario


----------



## nostradamus (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi
Berichte mal bitte das Ergebnis 
Danke
Mario


----------



## magut (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wird dauern--bin grad am Gummi giessen. Die Sägeblätter hab ich mal auf Verdacht gekauft. 
Wenn du genug Geduld hast ist es kein Thema 
LG
Mario


----------



## nostradamus (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klasse


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> wird dauern--bin grad am Gummi giessen. Die Sägeblätter hab ich mal auf Verdacht gekauft.
> Wenn du genug Geduld hast ist es kein Thema
> LG
> Mario



Um Schlitze in Holz zu bekommen hat sich der Fein Multimaster bewährt, da gibt es auch immer wieder preiswerte funktionsgleiche Geräte bei Aldi und Lidl.

Der Schnitt verläuft nicht so leicht. Der Dremel hat ja sehr viel Drehzahl und dann wird das Blatt sehr heiß.


----------



## Ganerc (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*


Tag

Wer kann mir eine Empfelung geben für eine Geflochten Angelschnur ?


Habe ein Auge auf die hier geworfen : KastKing Mega8 in 0,14 mm und 0.40mm

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Kast...4111-465b-8afe-bc4e14a9c53f&priceBeautifyAB=0


Link repariert


----------



## Fr33 (6. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kannste bedenkenlos kaufen... hab schon x Rollen damit voll gemacht 

Der Link geht aber nicht...


----------



## Aalbubi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nicht die beste Schnur, was auch bei dem Preis klar ist, aber viel viel viel viel besser als die drecks Fireline. Wenn man nicht allzu extrem angelt, kann man die Superpower ruhig nehmen. Ich benutze diese sogar in 0,14 mm beim Brandungsangeln, wobei ich hinzufügen muss, das ich Anfänger bei dieser Angelei bin!
Die Kastking Mega8 soll der Daiwa J-Braid x8 ziemlich ähnlich sein. Keine Ahnung ob das stimmt. Aber mit der J-Braid bin ich zu 100 Prozent zufrieden.


----------



## FaXe7 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gibt es eine gute geflochtene mit mehr Metern? Bräuchte was für meine Penn Battle II 4000 & weiß nicht wie das mit Unterfüttern funktioniert :/.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Superpower habe ich mal bestellt und dann nur ein paar Würfe mit gemacht. Viel zu dick, laut ging gar nicht. Wie ist die Mega 8 im Vergleich dazu?


----------



## jaunty_irl (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Die Superpower habe ich mal bestellt und dann nur ein paar Würfe mit gemacht. Viel zu dick, laut ging gar nicht. Wie ist die Mega 8 im Vergleich dazu?


Die mega8 ist okay. Die 8lb mega8 ist aber fast doppelt so dick wie tournament grade lines in 8lb test. Sie ist aber schön leise und die farbe ist auch gut. Lässt sich auch super knoten, rutscht nix durch oder so.


----------



## Karlosso (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@fischbär 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-5...9695-4ebf-b46d-2e551e78efe0&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Die mega8 ist okay. Die 8lb mega8 ist aber fast doppelt so dick wie tournament grade lines in 8lb test. Sie ist aber schön leise und die farbe ist auch gut. Lässt sich auch super knoten, rutscht nix durch oder so.



Danke, dann ist sie wenigstens leiser.


----------



## Spaßfischer (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Saratoga shadowstrike 8 braid fische ich seit nun 2 Jahren (auch am Salzwasser) super Schnur...
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Sara...2245115&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0

Grüße
Spaßfischer


----------



## Aalbubi (7. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Man muss auch dazu sagen, das die Kastking Superpower sehr viel Wasser aufnimmt. Laut ist sie auch, aber das kann ich verkraften. Werfen tut diese Schnur aber prima. Ein erfahrener Brandungsangler (Degl) sagt aber, das diese Schnur zu Windknoten neigt.

@jaunty : hast du einen Zugtest der beiden Schnüre gemacht? Vielleicht trägt die Kastking Mega8 viel zu viel, oder die Tournament zu wenig. Die be*******n uns doch alle. Wenn es die Mega8 in Multicolor gäbe, würde ich sie direkt bestellen.


----------



## Angler9999 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hatte die Aussage von Degl gelesen über die Kastking Mega 8.
Ich habe in etwa das gleiche Problem, das die Schnur sich deutlich unsauberer wickelt als zb die Daiwa 8Braid oder andere. Aber sie ist definitiv gut fischbar.


----------



## Aalbubi (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Oh, dann hatte ich etwas falsch aufm Schirm! Hätte mir fast die Kastking Mega8 zum Brandeln gekauft.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich kann zur Mega8 nur gutes Schreiben. Hab die auf diversen Rollen und kann da kein schlechteres Wickelbild als bei ner Code Red, PowerPro S8S, J Braid usw. ausmachen.....


----------



## Darket (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe die Mega8 auf mehreren Rollen. Allerdings nur auf sehr leichten Kombos. Da ist der einzig wirklich negative Aspekt das schnelle Ausfärben, wobei ich damit leben kann. Probleme mit Windknoten hatte ich anfangs. Aber entweder ist die mittlerweile eingeworfen oder ich habe mich unbewusst angepasst. Gibt's so jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Oh, dann hatte ich etwas falsch aufm Schirm! Hätte mir fast die Kastking Mega8 zum Brandeln gekauft.



Kannst du machen, wird auch funktionieren. Für war es auch das Ziel. 3 Spulen Kastking  gekauft und die erste auf die Spinnrolle zum Testen.

Biomaster 4000 mit zwei Spulen. Eine mit der Daiwa und eine mit der Kastking. Deshalb kann ich es auch bewerten. Vorher war auch auf der ersten Spule die Daiwa drauf. Also gleiche Spule mit anderem Wickelbild. 

Aber ich schrieb auch das sie definitiv gut fischbar ist.


----------



## Nizzyx (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi zusammen,

bevor ich 330 Seiten durchlese, könnt Ihr mir günstige suspending Crankbaits empfehlen?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Nizzyx schrieb:


> bevor ich 330 Seiten durchlese,



möchte ich es ohne jegliche Mühe lieber Mundgerecht serviert bekommen


----------



## nostradamus (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi
Hat jemand mal Popper um die 50g bestellt?

Danke Mario


----------



## warrior (14. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo, 
Ich habe dieses Modell  in 88g in Gebrauch. Topp Popper der auch wirklich Fische fängt. Die 40g Version konnte ich noch nicht testen. Sind bestimmt auch fängig. 
Verarbeitung ist ok. Haken sollte bei großen Fischen gegen einen Owner oder fishfighter getauscht werden. 

3pcs/lot 40g/12.5cm  hard lure  big popper lure 4 colors for choose  quality professional popper  fishing lure 
http://s.aliexpress.com/NnIZNRbI?fromSns=In


----------



## Aalbubi (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute sind meine Allblue Minnows nach 17 Tagen angekommen. Die machen einen super Eindruck. Einziges Manko für mich: die Haken sind silbrig und reflektieren stark. Die sind aber auch super scharf und scheinen nach dem ersten Befummeln stabil zu sein.


----------



## Sebarschtian (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab vor kurzem meine Bestellung erhalten, die am längsten unterwegs war. Waren 3 Artikel von Bearking und sie waren, Karnevalisten aufgepasst, vom 11.11.17 bis zum 14.2.18 auf der Reise. Ich hatte sie bereits vergessen und daher auch vergessen, rechtzeitig den Käuferschutz zu aktivieren. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Karlosso (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

10 Wochen war das 1 bit LED Display unterwegs. Erst gestern habe ich den Verkäufer gefragt wo denn meine Sendung bleibt.^^
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/0-5...9695-4ebf-b46d-2e551e78efe0&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Purist (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kamen Rutenringe die ich am 11.11. bestellt habe


----------



## magut (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Mittlerweile gehts wieder etwas schneller
beides am 19.01.bestellt und Gestern bzw. Vorgestern gekommen
dient zur Vergrämung von Korm....... und eventell Ot...  falls der mir über´n Weg Läuft :vik:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Popular-Powerful-Sling-Shot-steel-frame-Slingshot-Bow-Catapult-Outdoor-Hunting-Slingshot-Hunt-Tool-Accessories/32813876122.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wTn9KO

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1X-6-9mm-Elastic-Rubber-Band-Bungee-Replacement-For-Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting-Drop-ship/32846414658.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wTn9KO

hab da eine Zwille bereits vor Jahren am Flohmarkt gekauft, die China Schleuder ist baugleich aber für sehr schmale Unterarme.
Die Ersatzgummis sind erste Sahne -- da ist nix auszusetzen
LG
Mario


----------



## pennfanatic (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Aufpassen!
Zwillen mit unterarmabstützung sind in Deutschland verboten .....


----------



## Gast (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> dient zur Vergrämung von Korm....... und eventell Ot...  falls der mir über´n Weg Läuft :vik:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Popular-Powerful-Sling-Shot-steel-frame-Slingshot-Bow-Catapult-Outdoor-Hunting-Slingshot-Hunt-Tool-Accessories/32813876122.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wTn9KO
> Mario


Nur darauf achten solche Teile nicht mit nach NL zu nehmen.
Das gibt empfindliche Strafen, denn hier in NL fallen diese "Schleudern" unters Waffengesetz.


----------



## Rotbart (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gehts wieder etwas schneller
> beides am 19.01.bestellt und Gestern bzw. Vorgestern gekommen
> dient zur Vergrämung von Korm....... und eventell Ot...  falls der mir über´n Weg Läuft :vik:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Popular-Powerful-Sling-Shot-steel-frame-Slingshot-Bow-Catapult-Outdoor-Hunting-Slingshot-Hunt-Tool-Accessories/32813876122.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.wTn9KO
> ...



Gratuliere, zum Entschluss die Öffentlichkeit an deinem Erwerb und den damit verbundenen Absichten teilhaben zu lassen.

Wenn dich damit wer erwischt, wie du mit der Waffe "vergrämst" kannst du richtige Probleme bekommen. 

Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetz (Anlage 2 Abschnitt 1 Nr. 1.3.7 in Verbindung mit Anlage 1 Abschnitt 1 Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.3)

Wilderei (Nachstellen von Wild ist ausreichend), hinzu kann noch ein Verstoß gegen Verstoß gegen NatSchG kommen.

Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Nur darauf achten solche Teile nicht mit nach NL zu nehmen.
> Das gibt empfindliche Strafen, denn hier in NL fallen diese "Schleudern" unters Waffengesetz.



Ich meine das Schleudern, die über eine gewisse Schußkraft liegen, auch in Deutschland inzwischen verboten sind. Eine Zeit lang wurden in meinem Angelladen des Vertrauens die Britishen Schleudern unter Ladentisch verkauft.


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kennt ihr euch auch im Österreichischen Waffenrecht aus!?


----------



## Gast (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Ich meine das Schleudern, die über eine gewisse Schußkraft liegen, auch in Deutschland inzwischen verboten sind. Eine Zeit lang wurden in meinem Angelladen des Vertrauens die Britishen Schleudern unter Ladentisch verkauft.


Ich habe nachgeschaut, in Deutschland sind Schleudern die über eine Vorrichtung für eine Armstütze verfügen verboten, unabhängig von ihrer Spannenergie.
In NL zählen selbst Schleudern ohne Armstütze oder deren Vorrichtung zu verbotenen Waffen.


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich habe nachgeschaut, in Deutschland sind Schleudern die über eine Vorrichtung für eine Armstütze verfügen verboten, unabhängig von ihrer Spannenergie.
> In NL zählen selbst Schleudern ohne Armstütze oder deren Vorrichtung zu verbotenen Waffen.



In der aktuellen Version ist das richtig, die Begrenzung auf eine max. Spann- und Schußenergie wurde 2002 herausgenommen. War mir bis Dato nicht bekannt.


----------



## W-Lahn (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Aufpassen!
> Zwillen mit unterarmabstützung sind in Deutschland verboten .....



Bad Ischl liegt aber nicht in Deutschland |kopfkrat

In Österreich kann man sogar Schrotflinten ab 18 jahren legal kaufen....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rotbart schrieb:


> Gratuliere, zum Entschluss die Öffentlichkeit an deinem Erwerb und den damit verbundenen Absichten teilhaben zu lassen.
> 
> Wenn dich damit wer erwischt, wie du mit der Waffe "vergrämst" kannst du richtige Probleme bekommen.
> 
> ...



Gut, daß du es gleich auch mal zitierst, so kann er es nicht mal löschen, selbst wenn er deiner Einschätzung folgt..


----------



## Windelwilli (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Gut, daß du es gleich auch mal zitierst, so kann er es nicht mal löschen, selbst wenn er deiner Einschätzung folgt..


 
Ich denke, wie auch schon mehrfach angebracht, die deutschen Waffengesetze werden ihn nicht interessieren, da er offensichtlich aus Österreich kommt.


----------



## STRULIK (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab mir gestern die UL Rute zur Probe bestellt.
Bin mal gespannt wie die sich macht.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-S632UL-1-89-m-straight-shank-lure-rod-uL-whole-Fuji-Super-Soft-small-Culter/32567450050.html


----------



## AndreiGeo (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi Leute, hier ein paar gute Kopien von Keitech und Noike  Hab schon Paar Zander damit gefangen

Keitech EasyShiner 4'': http://ali.pub/2bt242
Keitech EasyShiner 3": http://ali.pub/2bt2yz
Noike Bitegatsu 4": http://ali.pub/2bt2cm
Keitech SwingImp Fat 3.5": http://ali.pub/2bs1y9
Keitech SwingImpact  3": http://ali.pub/2bs234
Pontoon21 Awaruna 3": http://ali.pub/2bs1u6


----------



## ayron (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



AndreiGeo schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hier ein paar gute Kopien von Keitech und Noike  Hab schon Paar Zander damit gefangen
> 
> Keitech EasyShiner 4'': http://ali.pub/2bt242
> Keitech EasyShiner 3": http://ali.pub/2bt2yz
> ...



Hallo,

der Monkey ist selber eine Kopie, also bitte keine Extra Lorbeeren vergeben und ihn in einem Zug mit den Ködern von Keitech und Noike nennen.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie riechen diese Gummis? Meine "no-name" 2"Keitech Clone rochen ziemlich stark nach Chemie.


----------



## fischbär (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Super Dinger, danke!


----------



## AndreiGeo (5. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@Ayron 
Habe es korrigiert.. hoffe Pontoon21 ist der Original.. In heutiger Zeit ist es echt schwer Originale von Kopien auseinander zu halten.
Die Köder waren etwas ölig und rohen nach irgendwas unbestimmbares für mich. Fangen tun die aber. Ich hatte welche von Meredith (http://ali.pub/2bs277), sind hier schon mehrmals gepostet und gelobt worden, die rochen shon ziemliech stark. Ich lege die in einem warmen Wasserbad mit etwas Salz und Zitronensäure, dazu paar Tropfen Spüllmittel (nicht übertreiben) und der Geruch ist deutlich weniger bzw kaum spürbar #6


----------



## Andre´ (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe meine bisher schnellste Lieferung erhalten, einfach irre.
Am 1.3 habe ich mir ein paar Jigs für den Atlantik bestellt, sind Clone von dem Maria Mucho Lucir.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MAD-MAUS-2017-NEUE-Hochwertige-Langsam-Jig-Locken-Blei-fisch-Metallspannvorrichtungen-40G-4-farben-salzwasser-fisch/32834053438.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.pPsFuG

Und heute früh klingelt es an der Türe und die sind per Einschreiben angekommen. Keine 6 Tage für das Päckchen , direkt aus china. Keine Lieferung aus der Eu oder so , verrückt


----------



## fosiel (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

... und zufrieden mit der Quali?

Grüße Marco

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andre´ (7. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Verarbeitung ist Top!Sehr gute Qualität


----------



## addicted (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich suche eine gute Powerbank zum Angeln mit dem deeper.

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?


----------



## FaXe7 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Eine Akkubank? 

Xiaomi Powerbank. Hab selbst zwei und kann sie sehr empfehlen.  https://m.gearbest.com/xiaomi-power-bank-_gear/ 

Hier immer mal wieder im Angebot .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-Marke-REVO-LT-2000-LT2000SH-Angelrolle-9-1BB-6-2-1-Spinning-Reel-Salzwasser/32829409598.html

JDM-Revo Nummer 7 ist im Anmarsch! Die 'LT 2000' wurde es - diesmal mit 'Ali Express Standard Shipping'. 5,2:1 mit 7kg Bremskraft (Klassenbestleistung).


----------



## Supifox (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-Marke-REVO-LT-2000-LT2000SH-Angelrolle-9-1BB-6-2-1-Spinning-Reel-Salzwasser/32829409598.html
> 
> JDM-Revo Nummer 7 ist im Anmarsch! Die 'LT 2000' wurde es - diesmal mit 'Ali Express Standard Shipping'. 5,2:1 mit 7kg Bremskraft (Klassenbestleistung).





Schickes Ding! Lohnt sich das denn, Abu Rollen über Ali zu bestellen!?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Einmal gings schief - verirrte sich im schwedischen Nirgendwo - einmal gings gut. Gespart habe ich 100€ gegenüber der Bestellung bei eBay oder Buyee.

Das Modell, die Rolle an sich, ist nach meinem Empfinden die Bestellung allemal wert - wenn nicht sogar Pflicht! Das ist keine 0815-Rolle.


----------



## Supifox (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Einmal gings schief - verirrte sich im schwedischen Nirgendwo - einmal gings gut. Gespart habe ich 100€ gegenüber der Bestellung bei eBay oder Buyee.
> 
> Das Modell, die Rolle an sich, ist nach meinem Empfinden die Bestellung allemal wert - wenn nicht sogar Pflicht! Das ist keine 0815-Rolle.





Das denke ich mir auch insbesondere bei dem Preis, also ich meine Ali preis! Ich habe bis jetzt nur Rollen von Piscifun und Haibo dort geordert ...  die Ali Kast King Rollen lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Es sind ja nicht alle Ali-Händler, die die Revo LT besonders günstig anbieten. Einige wollen nachwievor 180-200€. Der Preis für 100€ ist natürlich sensationell. Sergiopesca z.b., der als einziger die LT in EU-Europa anbietet verlangt über 200€ dafür - dafür aber dann auch mit Garantie in Italien nicht in China oder Japan.

Und so kam es dann tatsächlich auch, die LT aus Italien hatte n schiefen Bügel. Aber ich hab auf die Reklamation nach Sardinien verzichtet.

Bei Ali bin ich denke ich generell besser abgesichert was Falschlieferungen angeht.


----------



## Supifox (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht alle Händler, die die Revo LT besonders günstig anbieten. Einige wollen nachwievor 180-200€. Der Preis für 100€ ist natürlich sensationell. Sergiopesca z.b., der als einziger die LT in Europa anbietet verlangt über 200€ dafür - dafür aber dann auch mit Garantie in Italien nicht in China oder Japan.
> 
> Und so kam es dann tatsächlich auch, die LT aus Italien hatte n schiefen Bügel. Aber ich hab auf die Reklamation nach Sardinien verzichtet.
> 
> Bei Ali bin ich denke ich generell besser abgesichert was Falschlieferungen angeht.





Habe da bis jetzt auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

UL Rute Bestellung Versuch 3 wieder fehlgeschlagen. 
Angeblich in DE angekommen. Keine weiteren Infos dazu. 
Meine erste Rute war nach 2 Wochen da.


----------



## geomujo (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Zufällig Marke Kuying?


----------



## banzinator (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nein odetojoy. Sind eh alles die selben denke ich. 12€ sollte die Kosten


----------



## fischbär (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine Abu Rute war ein fake.


----------



## Serdo (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dito. Einmal gewedelt: Blank-Bruch. Und dann reklamiere mal in China...


----------



## u-see fischer (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Serdo schrieb:


> Dito. Einmal gewedelt: Blank-Bruch. Und dann reklamiere mal in China...



Hast du das den mal probiert? Wie lange war die Angelrute denn in deinem Besitz?

 Meine Brave Spinnrute wurde wohl beim Transport beschädigt, Beschädigung war auch nicht sofort ersichtlich, im Garten ebenfalls Probegewedelt, auch gebrochen. Fotos gemacht und reklamiert, Verkäufer hat eine neue Spinnrute geschickt, alte defekte Spinnrute konnte ich behalten. Habe Ringe und Rollenhalter (Fuji) abgemacht und als Ersatzteile beiseite gelegt.

 Also, wenn wirklich nur einmal gewedelt, reklamieren.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



banzinator schrieb:


> UL Rute Bestellung Versuch 3 wieder fehlgeschlagen.
> Angeblich in DE angekommen. Keine weiteren Infos dazu.
> Meine erste Rute war nach 2 Wochen da.


 wenn du eine tracking nr hast kann man den weg verfolgen. offensichtlich liegt das paket beim zoll fest .


----------



## Berater (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

wer bestellt denn angelsachen in china. Also Leute, was soll das. Die Auswahl ist hier bei uns doch wirklich mehr als ausreichend


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Berater schrieb:


> *wer bestellt denn angelsachen in china*. Also Leute, was soll das. Die Auswahl ist hier bei uns doch wirklich mehr als ausreichend



Ich.

Kleinteile für den 1/2 Preis dafür mit der 10 fachen Stückzahl bei gleicher Qualität sind für mich ein gutes Argument. Aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Strang hat über 3300 Beiträge, ich vermute weil die Leute Spaß daran haben, weil man eine Menge Geld sparen kann und weil Menschen gern zocken. Mal gewinnt man und mal ist die Erwartungshaltung nicht ganz zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## Fr33 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nicht nur das.... auf dem Asiatischen Markt gibt es teils Sachen, die findest du hier so gut wie gar nicht. Aber meistens ist es schon bisschen ne Preis und Abendteuer Sache....


----------



## Purist (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Berater schrieb:


> Die Auswahl ist hier bei uns doch wirklich mehr als ausreichend



Würde ich nicht leugnen, aber die Preise sind hier für Chinaware jenseits von gut und böse. Selbst wenn man Umsatzsteuer von 19% und noch einen Gewinn für den Händler/den Markenrechtsinhaber einkalkuliert.


----------



## Karlosso (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Guten Morgen,
in China bekommt man sehr gute Qualität. Und wenn, du mal genauer auf deine Sachen schaust, wirst du schnell feststellen das 80% deiner Sachen aus China kommen. Fast alle Hersteller lassen dort produzieren oder drucken nur Ihr Label auf das Produkt. Die Mehrheit hat kaum bis keine schlechte Erfahrung bei Aliexpress gemacht aus diesem Thread. In China bezahlst du fast immer 50% weniger und bekommst sogar für den Preis meist mehr Produkte in einer Verpackung als bei uns. Ich sehe es nicht ein Händler zu bezahlen die diese Sachen nur importieren und dann teuer bei uns verkaufen. Dann importiere ich mir die Produkte lieber selber und spare dafür viel Geld. Lese dir den Thread mal in Ruhe durch, damit du siehst, welche Produkte wir dort schon bestellt haben und wie hochwertig diese verarbeitet wurden. Es gibt genügend Bilder die wir online gestellt haben.
Und das beste bei Aliexpress ist, das man sein Geld erstattet bekommt, wenn die Ware kaputt ist oder eine Teilrückzahlung erhält, wenn dir etwas nicht am Produkt gefällt. Wenn du z.B 80 Haken bestellt hast für 7€ und es sind nur 70 Stück angekommen, bekommst du ein Teil deines Geldes wieder.


----------



## Gast (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Karlosso schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> in China bekommt man sehr gute Qualität. Und wenn, du mal genauer auf deine Sachen schaust, wirst du schnell feststellen das 80% deiner Sachen aus China kommen. Fast alle Hersteller lassen dort produzieren oder drucken nur Ihr Label auf das Produkt.


Du schreibst aber auch Sachen :q
Nicht das sowas noch ein verliebter Markenfetischist liest und ganz traurig ist das er für seine "Markenware" deutlich zu viel bezahlt hat.
Ja, es ist erstaunlich wenn man sieht wie günstig gutes Tackle angeboten werden könnte.
Ich erfreue mich jeden Tag an meiner Haibo Steed MS, die kostet nur ein Bruchteil einer Shimano Curado und steht ihr in nichts nach.


----------



## geomujo (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei Spinnrollen mache ich da keine Experimente.


----------



## nostradamus (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

hi
mal was ganz anderes! 
Ich bin ende des Monats für rund drei Wochen in China und auch eine Woche in Peking. Hat einer von euch erfahrung was man vor ort kaufen sollte? 
Kennt jemand ein gutes angelgeschäft in Peking?

danke
mario


----------



## fischbär (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gibt's bei Ali eigentlich eine gute 4000er Spinrolle für Hechte, möglichst mit Wormshaft?


----------



## Aalbubi (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat einer von euch einen Link, wo man gute Wirbel mit Paypal zahlen kann? 
Vielleicht auch mit Snap? Finde da leider nichts


----------



## Karlosso (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Solche vielleicht? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/JOSHNESE-50PCS-Stainless-Steel-Swivels-Fishing-MS-QL-Interlock-Rolling-Swivel-With-Hooked-Snap-Fish-Hook/32681267054.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10320_10152_10321_10065_10151_10344_10068_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10341_10548_10194_10084_10083_10618_10304_10307_5711211_10180_10313_10059_10184_10534_100031_10103_10627_10626_10624_10623_10622_10186_5722411_10621_10620_10811_5711311,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=85f20bc0-7e22-4c12-b497-1b9132bf9764-7&algo_pvid=85f20bc0-7e22-4c12-b497-1b9132bf9764&transAbTest=ae803_5&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Aalbubi (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ne, so rundliche Snaps meine ich, keine Ahnung wie die heißen. Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch einen Link, wo man gute Wirbel mit Paypal zahlen kann?
> Vielleicht auch mit Snap? Finde da leider nichts



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50PC...id=2f21e9af-e208-4365-b4be-0635a98c0100&tpp=1


----------



## Fr33 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

DuoLocks meinst du


----------



## Aalbubi (11. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke! Hoffentlich sind die gut. Man kriegt für den selben Preis die 5fache Menge. 

Und ich meinte DuoLocks:m


----------



## Fr33 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich fische die nur noch.... keine Probleme.


----------



## postmaster (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe mir diesen Wobbler bestellt und am Wochenende getestet.. 

Ich bin begeistert... Für 4$...

Artikel-Link 

http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/rZvBeI6


----------



## fischbär (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab ich auch. Bin ebenfalls zufrieden. Vor allem hat er nur 2 Haken.


----------



## Kneto (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat denn schon jemand brauchbare Friedfischhaken z.Bsp. zum "Stippen" aber auch zum Match- und Feederfischen gefunden? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fragezeichen (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn du gebundene suchst, das kannst du vergessen. Habe mal stundenlang fürn Nachbarn gesucht, hab vielleicht 2-3 Angebote gefunden und die kosteten auch 2€/10 Stück. Dafür kriegste die auch hier.  Aber lose Öhr und Plättchenhaken gibts haufenweise, sofern du nicht 20er und ähnlich winzige suchst. Ich glaube ab Größe 16 rum und aufwärts wirst du fündig. Für die kleineren primär als &quot;fly hook&quot;.  Ach ja, am besten nicht auf die Zahlen verlassen, habe mal ein 500 Haken Set gekauft, da waren 3er die kleinsten und 12er die größten. Normalerweise sind aber Bilder dabei mit den Maßen der Haken, die kannste mit denen die du bisher nutzt vergleichen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kneto schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand brauchbare Friedfischhaken z.Bsp. zum "Stippen" aber auch zum Match- und Feederfischen gefunden?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



Ich zitier mich mal aus nem anderer Thread:



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Ich habe mir letztes Jahr beim lieben Ali diese Haken bestellt und sie die ganze Saison über gefischt und ich bin sehr zufrieden. Scharf, stabil (an der China-Größe 6 Karpfen bis ~15Pfd am MF gelandet) und immer in ausreichender Anzahl am Mann.
> Um noch mehr Größen zur Auswahl zu haben habe ich jetzt diese noch geordert. Die habe ich noch nicht gefischt machen aber auch einen guten Eindruck.
> 
> ...



Bin kein Stipper, aber die kleinste Größe ist irgendwas zwischen 16er und 14er würde ich sagen, also etwas Groß.

EDIT: Diese hab ich gerade noch gefunden, da gibts noch kleinere und sind Plättchenhaken evtl. mal testen.


----------



## Kneto (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ob nun gebunden oder ungebunden ist mir garnicht so wichtig. Bei ungebundenen hab ich natürlich noch Einfluss auf die Schnur und da ich eh das Bindegerät von Stonfo nutze, sind auch kleine Größen handelbar. 
Ich werde mich dann mal durch die Angebote wühlen[emoji846].

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da noch keiner geantwortet hat : kennt jemand eine vernünftige Spinrolle ca 4000er größe mit Wormshaft getriebe bei Ali?


----------



## Kami One (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Frage dürfte nicht so einfach zu beantworten sein, da es doch recht schwierig ist herauszufinden ob die Rolle ein WS hat. Die Kastking Sharky II und III gibt es aber bis zur 10000er Größe und die sind durch den Metallbody schön stabil und haben ne starke Bremse. 

Bei Amazon findet man dazu die meisten Infos. Aber welches Getriebe verbaut ist, leider auch nicht.


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sharky 2 fand ich katastrophal schlecht aufgrund unsauberer Verarbeitung meines Exemplars sowie extrem schlecht annehmbarer Spule. Haben auch nur normales S Curve Getriebe. Bei den ganzen fetten Big Pits sind Wormshaft verbaut, aber das Ali Äquivalent der Red arc habe ich bisher nicht finden können.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hier scheint ein WS zu haben: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Diwa...8211-4994-8f01-a8c8f27c02c8&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## tobi-1 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey hat schon einer diese gummis ausprobiert??
Meredith Gummifische
Wenn ja würde mich interesieren wie fest die sind und wie sie laufen.


----------



## warrior (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
 ich habe von der Sorte die 10cm im Einsatz. 
 Sind zu vergleichen mit den Keitech Easy Shiner.
 Habe keinen Unterschied bemerkt.
 Gruß


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Rolle. Werde ich mal die ratings beobachten!
Ich habe die Meredith Gufis. Gefangen habe ich noch nichts damit, sollten aber ok sein. Deutlich härter aber auch widerstandsfähiger als Keitech, kein Salz und leichter Chemiegeruch.


----------



## jkc (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Die hier scheint ein WS zu haben: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Diwa...8211-4994-8f01-a8c8f27c02c8&priceBeautifyAB=0



Hi, ein Blick aufs Gewicht verrät allerdings, dass es lange nicht das ist was man hier unter Spinrolle versteht.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da dürfte der Zoll aber noch ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben, mein ich.
'Daiwa' ist ein markenrechtlich geschützter Name. Diwa ist wohl zuuu ähnlich - zumal auch in der gleichen Branche angesidelt.


----------



## quincy73 (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



warrior schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe von der Sorte die 10cm im Einsatz.
> Sind zu vergleichen mit den Keitech Easy Shiner.
> Habe keinen Unterschied bemerkt.
> Gruß



Kann ich bestätigen, fangen auch...


----------



## T-Heim (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



quincy73 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, fangen auch...


Kann ich auch bestätigen, und sind sogar wesentlich stabiler als das orginal, fische auch die 10 cm!


----------



## geomujo (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
evtl. kommt die nächsten Tage eine Sonderaktion. Da könnte man ein richtiges Schnäppchen machen. U.U. kostet dann eine Revo LT nur noch um die 60€! Auch die Deez wird vergünstig, aber kaum für unter 100€. Aber 60-65€ für ne LT - Wahnsinn! Es waren aber auch diverse andere Revo's neuerer Bauart in der Aktion.
Meine aktuelle Revo LT 2000 befindet sich bereits im Versand. Hoffe die kommt noch vor'm Sommer


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> evtl. kommt die nächsten Tage eine Sonderaktion. Da könnte man ein richtiges Schnäppchen machen. U.U. kostet dann eine Revo LT nur noch um die 60€! Auch die Deez wird vergünstig, aber kaum für unter 100€. Aber 60-65€ für ne LT - Wahnsinn! Es waren aber auch diverse andere Revo's neuerer Bauart in der Aktion.
> Meine aktuelle Revo LT 2000 befindet sich bereits im Versand. Hoffe die kommt noch vor'm Sommer



guter Tipp#6, werde ich gern mal probieren in 9 Tagen


----------



## STRULIK (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@geomujo
Wann ist diese Sonderaktion?


----------



## geomujo (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da steht in 8 Tagen und paar Zerquetschte - also noch vor Ostern


----------



## fischbär (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Seaknight hat neuerdings ein paar interessante abgedichtete Rollen:
https://seaknight.de.aliexpress.com/store/group/Spinning-Reel/1066054_254919261.html

Leider könnten die Gehäuse etwas wackelig sein, falls sie aus Plastik sind.

Die Gufis hier sind großartig! Stinken nicht, aromatisiert, mit Salz und vor allem suuuper weich:
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Esfishing-New-Lure-Soft-Bait-Big-Easy-Shiner-6-1-3pcs-15-5cm-33g-Wholesale-Soft/2661129_32824171326.html


----------



## yves1311 (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Gufis hier sind großartig! Stinken nicht, aromatisiert, mit Salz und vor allem suuuper weich:
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Esfishing-New-Lure-Soft-Bait-Big-Easy-Shiner-6-1-3pcs-15-5cm-33g-Wholesale-Soft/2661129_32824171326.html[/QUOTE]


Die Teile hab ich mir vor ein paar Tagen auch bestellt,kannst Du mal bitte schreiben wie lange die Lieferzeit für die Dinger war.

Danke im Voraus und Grüsse aus LE


----------



## fosiel (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> evtl. kommt die nächsten Tage eine Sonderaktion. Da könnte man ein richtiges Schnäppchen machen. U.U. kostet dann eine Revo LT nur noch um die 60€! Auch die Deez wird vergünstig, aber kaum für unter 100€. Aber 60-65€ für ne LT - Wahnsinn! Es waren aber auch diverse andere Revo's neuerer Bauart in der Aktion.
> Meine aktuelle Revo LT 2000 befindet sich bereits im Versand. Hoffe die kommt noch vor'm Sommer



Wenn das so ist bestell ich mir auch eine ... 
ich glaube aber ehern das die die 41% auf den Listenpreis sind ( Angebotspreis: € 100,26
-41% , sale starts in: 8 days)
der momentane Rabatt beträgt ja 40% € 101,97 - 102,17 / stück

Grüße


----------



## geomujo (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Das hab ich auch schon irgendwo befürchtet - mal abwarten. Aber selbst 100€ sind mehr als OK. 60€ wär natürlich 'n Knaller


----------



## fischbär (20. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Versand war knapp 3 Wochen. Der schnellste von diversen Sachen die ich bestellt habe. Sind echt geil die Teile.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Versand war knapp 3 Wochen. Der schnellste von diversen Sachen die ich bestellt habe. Sind echt geil die Teile.



Habe die auch und die sind wirklich empfehlenswert.

Bei mir war es genau andersrum von mehreren Sachen war es die letzte Lieferung. Denke das hängt am meisten vom Zoll ab und nicht von den Händlern.


----------



## Spaßfischer (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich kann auch sehr empfehlen, die Ali App zu nutzen. Hier sind die meisten Artikeln ein bisschen günstiger als bei der http - Version, und man kann sich Münzen erklicken, die man dann in Shop Gutscheine umwandeln kann, zum Beispiel bei den Meredith ködern 2$ Gutschein bei 6$ Einkauf. 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Interessant. Habe das mit den Gutscheinen nie verstanden. App ist aber definitiv billiger!
Bei mir war es 1 Woche bis Versand, 1 Woche unterwegs, 1 Woche in Deutschland.


----------



## Aalbubi (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute ist meine Kastking Mega8 angekommen. Nach 11 Tagen war sie schon da. Sie spult sich sauber auf und fühlt sich sehr gut an! Freue mich schon auf Mitte Mai!


----------



## yves1311 (21. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Versand war knapp 3 Wochen. Der schnellste von diversen Sachen die ich bestellt habe. Sind echt geil die Teile.




Danke für die Info.


----------



## Sicmatron (22. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

"Angebot" ist auf Aliexpress immer. Kaum ein Artikel, der nicht permanent "reduziert" ist. Bei dem Fest gibt es irgendwas zwischen 1-5% nochmal drauf.


----------



## Purist (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Zoll hier in FR ist inzwischen eine einzige Katastrophe, Alizeug was nach 5 Tagen im Flugzeug war braucht inzwischen 3-4 Monate bis zu meinem Briefkasten.


----------



## ramrod1708 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Purist schrieb:


> Der Zoll hier in FR ist inzwischen eine einzige Katastrophe, Alizeug was nach 5 Tagen im Flugzeug war braucht inzwischen 3-4 Monate bis zu meinem Briefkasten.


Also bei mir gings bei 2 Sachen echt rasant. Knappe Woche zwischen Bestellung und im Briefkasten liegend. Hoffentlich sind die noch ausstehenden Bestellungen auch so schnell. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## geomujo (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich weiß auch nicht woher diese Einschätzung kommt. Meine letzte Rolle aus China wurde binnen einer Woche abgefertigt - trotz Selbstverzollung.

Dass der Zoll Prioritäten in der Abfolge der eingehenden Pakete setzt halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Der Zoll als staatliches Organ hat alle Sendungen gleich zu behandeln. Wenn es Hinweise gibt, dass Lieferungen bestimmter Hekünfte besonders niedrig-prioritär abgearbeitet werden, liegt meiner Einschätzung nach der Vorwurf der Bestechung im Raum. Das halte ich für rel. unwahrscheinlich.
Alledings dürfte der Nachweis darüber sehr schwer zu führen sein.


Vielleicht sollte man doch langsam mal als Kude darauf drängen, das Pakete im Rahmen der UPU versendet werden, damit man die Sendung vor Ort im Zollamt verzollen kann und nicht alles an der Frankfurter Station hängt. Zumindest wäre der Versender in der Pflicht einem mitzuteilen ob das Paket im Rahmen der UPU-Verträge versendet wird oder nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine Erfahrung hat bisher gezeigt - je größer das Paket ist - umso wahrscheinlicher, dass es beim Zoll ne 2. Runde dreht und def. länger braucht.

 Hab vor 2-3 Wochen paar Popper/ Stickbaits in klein geordert (6-9cm). Also was fürn Frühsommer - da sind 2/3 der Bestellungen schon da.

 Ne Bestellung die von den Maßen her eher nem halben Schukarton entspricht - ist seit Januar unterwegs und laut Tracking seit mehr als 2 Wochen beim Zoll....bzw im Zielland eingetroffen.


----------



## blaze (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann ich so bestätigen. Kleine (hochpreisige) Sendungen gehen immer durch,
die 8 € Umhängetasche wurde mal einbehalten und ich konnte Screenshots des Visa und Ali Backends mit der Bestellung senden.
Danach aber auch unkompliziert wieder auf den Postweg gegangen.


----------



## Purist (23. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vorweg: Bei mir geht's ausschließlich um Kleinsendungen (!)



ramrod1708 schrieb:


> Also bei mir gings bei 2 Sachen echt rasant. Knappe Woche zwischen Bestellung und im Briefkasten liegend. Hoffentlich sind die noch ausstehenden Bestellungen auch so schnell.



Ich kann dir aus den letzten vier Jahren berichten- vor 2-4 Jahren brauchten die Sendungen am längsten, die über Ostdeutschland hereinkamen (Verzollung dort), FR ging immer schnell, selten dauerte es länger als einen Monat, einmal hatte ich 'ne Sendung nach knapp einer Woche. Wenn etwas nach zwei Monaten nicht ankam, dann war es wirklich verloren. 

Inzwischen ist der Wurm drin, obwohl ich auch gedacht habe- das mit dem 11.11. war ein Einzelfall. 
Ich ahne aber auch an was es liegen könnte: Ali war vor 2-3 Jahren mitnichten so populär wie heute. Ich möchte nicht wissen, welche Massen die jetzt beim Zoll abfertigen müssen, die es damals noch nicht gab. 

Es ist auch nicht so, als ob nur die Foren daran Schuld hätten- je mehr große etablierte Medien über den umsatzsteuerfreien Einkauf in China berichtet haben (um ihn zu kritisieren und um die Politik zum Handeln im Sinne des dt. Einzelhandels aufzufordern), desto schneller wuchsen die Nutzerzahlen |rolleyes
Das kann man an den Bewertungen ablesen, früher tauchten nur vereinzelt Deutsche dort auf.. 

Übrigens frage ich wegen unseres lahmen Zolls inzwischen schon fast standardmäßig die Verkäufer, ob sie den Käuferschutz um 31 Tage verlängern können, was die dann auch tun. Dazu bin ich nicht verpflichtet, trotzdem finde ich es ehrlicher denen gegenüber, anstatt die Kohle zurückzufordern und die Ware 4 Wochen später doch noch im Briefkasten zu haben.


----------



## Sicmatron (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So leute ich habe mir mal die Selbstanschlagende Rute bestellt und muss feststellen, dass sie wie erwarten totaler crap ist.

Das Hauptproblem ist der kleine Ring, der den Mechanismus auslöst. Der ist nämlich viel zu klein und jeder kann sich ausmahlen was das für Folgen beim Werfen hat, da die Schnur ja zuerst da durch muss. Außerdem verfängt sich die Schnur beim werfen gerne mal auch sonst an der ganzen Metallvorrichtung.

Ansonsten funktioniert der Mechanismus aber durchaus :vik:


----------



## nostradamus (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,
habe mir 2 große Popper bestellt und die sind absolut ok! 
Mario


----------



## fosiel (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schön wäre wenn ihr auch verlinkt was ihr gekauft habt und bewertet ... [emoji6]


----------



## fischbär (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Und man sollte bedenken dass selbstanschlagende Ruten in vielen Gewässern illegal sind!


----------



## nostradamus (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

klar doch

https://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/0.html?orderId=89930069830082&productId=32822284575


----------



## Sicmatron (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und man sollte bedenken dass selbstanschlagende Ruten in vielen Gewässern illegal sind!



Tatsache? Ist das in irgendwelchen Länderfischereigesetzen geregelt oder in Gewässerbestimmungen der Pächter? Ehrlichgesagt etwas strange wenn es da solche Regelungen schon gibt, da die Rute ja recht neu ist oder gab es da schon einmal etwas vergleichbares?


----------



## Maschiach (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was sind denn selbstanschlagende Ruten?! Was es alles gibt...


----------



## ramrod1708 (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Maschiach schrieb:


> Was sind denn selbstanschlagende Ruten?! Was es alles gibt...


 http://s.aliexpress.com/RzYF7JNZ?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Das hier. 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## warrior (24. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die kleinen Stickbaits sind wirklich klasse. Bei unseren letzten Warmwasser Trips fingen die Köder wirklich sehr gut.
Nur evtl die Haken tauschen. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/UfMJV3Az?fromSns


----------



## n3os (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir jemand gute Jigheads bei Aliexpress empfehlen?


----------



## fischbär (25. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ZB in der GewO von Sachsen Anhalt ausdrücklich verboten. Alle Geräte oder Vorrichtungen die einen selbstständigen Anhieb Setzen oder Fische betäuben.


----------



## Maschiach (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke ramrod. Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Aprilscherz, aber scheint ja echt zu sein... Komische Idee und Apparatur.


----------



## Volker2016 (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen, 

ich such eine Kopie des unten aufgeführten Wobblers bei Aliexpress. 

Wäre sehr nett wenn einer dann den Link von Ali posten könnte.

Dankeschön.

https://www.angler-markt.de/spro-ik...bPj8pj_Q83vzjrWzlqnpiWs0EaAiguEALw_wcBhttp://


----------



## fischbär (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Spro Wobbler kopiert eher keiner. Der hier kommt dem recht nahe:

Bearking 1PCS Minnow Fishing Lure Laser Hard Artificial Bait 3D Eyes 10cm 14.5g Fishing Wobblers Crankbait Minnows
http://s.aliexpress.com/uyE7N3MZ

Suspender sind auch bei Ali teuer.


----------



## Spaßfischer (26. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Volker2016 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Anglerkollegen,
> 
> ich such eine Kopie des unten aufgeführten Wobblers bei Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


Bei SeaKnight gibt es richtig gute Wobbler, auch welche die dem Spro ähneln. Die Frage wäre, warum willst du eine Kopie eines 8€ Wobblers für 4€ bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, dass er deinen Bedürfnissen entspricht?
Meine Empfehlung als Ali-Viel-Käufer, probier dich durch das Sortiment und Fall ein paar mal auf die Nase, finde so aber auch Schätze, oder kauf im Laden altbewährtes.
Grüße Spaßfischer 

Gesendet von meinem WAS-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## fischbär (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Bearking Softbaits für 2018 sind angekommen! Und ich muss sagen: Hammer! Besser als die originalen Keitech. Denn: kein Gestank, aromatisiert, fast noch flexibler aber irgendwie auch robuster (vermutlich fehlt as Salz / ist wenig drin). Und es gibt sie endlich auch mal in schönen Schockfarben. Alle Versionen sind super. Gerade bei den meredith hatte mich die blasse Färbung gestört, aber die hier sind wie Keitech gut gefärbt:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Bearking-Schaukel-Auswirkungen-Silikon-Weichen-K-der-professionelle-Locken-4-6-st-cke-10-cm/32850797478.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Bearking-Einfach-Putzer-Silikon-Weichen-K-der-professionelle-Locken-3-15-st-cke-7-6/32851504714.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Bearking-Einfach-Putzer-Silikon-Weichen-K-der-professionelle-Locken-4-6-st-cke-10-cm/32851512637.html

Holt Euch die Dinger, bevor ich den Rest kaufe 

Bzgl. Seaknight und Bearking: macht man nix falsch. Sind top Kopien japanischer Markenwobbler. Mit den Bearking Dingern habe ich bisher die meisten Fische gefangen und letztes Jahr hat bei Seaknight auch mal ein Wels zugelangt.


----------



## fosiel (27. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke fischbär[emoji106] 
... ich ordere dann mal in 12h 

Grüße


----------



## geomujo (30. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

So ein Mist aber auch. Meine bei AliExpress bestellte Revo LT wurde storniert ohne Angabe von Gründen. Mal sehen was der Versender dazu sagt.

Aber ich geb die Hoffnung noch nicht auf.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-Brand-REVO-LT-2000-LT2000SH-Fishing-Reel-9-1BB-6-2-1-Spinning-Reel/32830518235.html
Offenbar hat da schon jemand (aus dem AB?) zugegriffen. Mein Händler war TomTop.

Aber wie nervig. Das war die insgesamt dritte Order, wovon zwei fehlschlugen. Keine gute Werbung für Ali. Dazu die elende langen Reaktionszeiten. Nächstes mal bestelle ich wieder mit DHL-Express.


----------



## yves1311 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Gufis hier sind großartig! Stinken nicht, aromatisiert, mit Salz und vor allem suuuper weich:
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Esfishing-New-Lure-Soft-Bait-Big-Easy-Shiner-6-1-3pcs-15-5cm-33g-Wholesale-Soft/2661129_32824171326.html[/QUOTE]


Hatte die ja auch bestellt und war gestern sehr überrascht als die Teile 10 Tage nach der Order bei mir eingetroffen sind.
War ja meinerseits nur mal ein Test,bin aber voll zufrieden mit der Ware und vor allem mit der Lieferzeit. Allerdings war der Bestellwert nur bei 23 Euro und ist dadurch beim Zoll nicht Hängen geblieben.Auf jeden Fall ist Ali bei mir jetzt auf dem Schirm als Alternative zu dem Preiswahnsinn bei uns hier.

Petri Heil und schöne Ostern aus Leipzig


----------



## magut (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

aber 3 stück um 5,40.- sind auch kein Schnapper!?  täuscht es mich, oder sind die Chinamänner mit den Preisen im letzten halben Jahr nach oben gegangen?!|kopfkrat
wenn ich meine Käufe vom vorigen Jahr aufrufe, sind die teilweisen ordentlich gestiegen#q
LG
Mario


----------



## geomujo (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Klingelt mich doch eben die Postfrau aus dem Bett um mir völlig unerwartet ein Paket in die Hand zu drücken. Es war das gestern laut AliExpress stornierte Paket mit der Revo LT 2000  Offenbar funzt das Trackingsystem nicht so recht.
Damit fehlt mir theoretisch nur noch ein einziges Modell um ALLE JDM-Revos auf dieser Bauart zu besitzen - die Revo LT 2000SH. Dafür hab ich def. keinen Bedarf. Eine 12 Luvias 2506 ist jetzt übrigens arbeitslos. Und hier nochmal der Link zum Produkt:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-Marke-REVO-LT-2000-LT2000SH-Angelrolle-9-1BB-6-2-1-Spinning-Reel-Salzwasser/32829409598.html

Eigenart dieses Modell:
179g bei 7kg-Bremse mit Vollmetallgehäuse und 5,2:1 - Daiwa kann mit seinen LT's mal kacken gehn 

Und nun die Pics. Leider ist der Anhang auf 5 Bilder gedeckelt. Bei Fragen fragen.


----------



## fischbär (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sieht richtig gut aus. Ist sie original?


----------



## geomujo (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wie original?
Ich geh dochmal ganz stark von aus. Das Teil ist ja sowieso 'Made in China'. Gegenüber den anderen 6 Rollen passt sie genau ins Schema. Wenn das ne Fäschung wär, hätt ich das bestimmt mibekommen. 
Bestelldatum war übrigens der 10.03. - also genau 21 Kalender-Tage bis Entgegennahme durch mich.


----------



## Saka (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Selbst Fälschungen werden in China kopiert :q


----------



## geomujo (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Manchmal sogar besser als das Original


----------



## Saka (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Such aus China Waggler/Posen 8 bis 10 g wo man das Gewicht mit den Scheiben verändern kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. März 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Eigenart dieses Modell:
> 179g bei 7kg-Bremse mit Vollmetallgehäuse und 5,2:1


Das liest sich doch schon mal klasse! #6

Haste schon mal selber nachgewogen?
Belastungsquertest gegen 5kg-Bremseinstellung abgezogen,  daran gehoben o.ä. wäre auch sehr interessant, dann wüßte man, dass die wirklich für einiges taugen.


----------



## Aalbubi (3. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meine Wirbel mit Duo-Lock Karabiner sind heute angekommen. Da kann ich nicht meckern. Die Größe 2 ist für das Naturköderangeln auf Hecht oder für meine Titanvorfächer doch etwas zu schwach auf der Brust. War aber ein Fehlkauf von meiner Seite aus. Top Dinger. Danke für den Link!


----------



## Fragezeichen (5. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute mal ein Bericht zu etwas ganz anderem, einer (angeblich, keine Ahnung wie ich das prüfen könnte) atmungsaktiven Wathose.

Und zwar diese https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017...8238430&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

Die habe ich allerdings dann doch nicht bei Ali bestellt, sondern bei Amazon Deutschland für etwa 5€ mehr entdeckt (~67€ bezahlt). Dafür kam die mit 2 Tagen Lieferzeit und ohne Zollgefahr, Versand ist glaube ich immer umsonst, habe die aber trotzdem über einen Kumpel bestellt der Amazon Prime hat. Keine Ahnung ob es dadurch schneller ging.

https://www.amazon.de/KyleBooker-Fliegenfischen-StockingFoot-Erschwingliche-Breathable/dp/B074W4LPGV/ref=pd_sbs_200_15?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B076WTYSDP&pd_rd_r=ef2a54ad-385e-11e8-9493-f5d44c80d733&pd_rd_w=T3NfL&pd_rd_wg=iRlck&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_p=1672214187&pf_rd_r=3CMYKTZT1X1RDCMZWKWA&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&refRID=3CMYKTZT1X1RDCMZWKWA&th=1&psc=1

Nun ist das meine erste Wathose und es mangelt an Erfahrungen mit andere Wathosen von Markenherstellern, aber ich kann ja dennoch ein wenig berichten:

Ich hatte bei Ali irgendwo Bilder gesehen von Flicken mit einer kleinen Klebertube, die wohl (teilweise?) dabei sind. Diese Tube fehlte bei meiner, es sind 2 Flicken für innen und aussen dabei. Sollte aber bei kleinen Beschädigungen für mehr Flicken aufteilbar sein. Die Flicken für innen sind zum aufbügeln nehme ich an, ist das selbe Material wie das Tape was innen über allen Nähten ist. Die anderen sind aus dem Hosenmaterial und benötigen wohl Kleber, ich sehe da nichts was auf aufbügeln deutet.

Das Material ist nich wie das von billigen Regenjacken, das scheint tatsächlich ein 3 Lagen Laminat zu sein, fühlt sich auch relativ wertig an und raschelt nicht sehr, macht aber schon Geräusche beim Laufen.

Oberhalb der Knie bis runter zu den Gravelguards ist noch extra schwarzer Nylonstoff zur Verstärkung angebracht, der bleibt auch beim Knien und komischen Bewegungen noch oberhalb der Knie. Sollte seinen Zweck erfüllen.

Es gibt auch keinerlei merkwürdige Gerüche, war schon beim auspacken geruchsneutral.

Ich habe alle Nähte von beiden Seiten penibelst untersucht, innen ist alles perfekt mit dem Tape abgedichtet, keine Fehlerstellen. Wo Nähte aufeinandertreffen ist noch so ein großer Tapekreis drüber, wirkt robust.

Zwei "Fehler" konnte ich aber aussen entdecken, an einer Stelle standen noch 3cm Faden ab, an einer anderen scheint ein einzelner Stich in einer Naht zu fehlen. Ich bin aber kein Schneider, vielleicht ist das der Start/das Ende und gehört so, ich werte das aber mal als Fehler.

An den Schulterriemen ist noch eine Stelle wo sie scheinbar 2-3 Mal über eine Stelle sind, sollte ein rein optischer Makel sein, lose ist da nichts. Die D-Ringe und die Schnallen wirken solide, das Riemenmaterial ist dehnbar, ob das so schnell ausleiert wie an meinen billigen Blaumännern bleibt abzuwarten. Sind aber natürlich verstellbar und auch auswechselbar. Der mitgelieferte Watgürtel ist aus dem selben Material mit der selben Schnalle und lang genug.

Die Haken um die Gravelguards an den Schuhen zu befestigen scheinen eloxiertes Metall zu sein, ich nehme an das wird irgendwann rosten. Die Gummibänder in den Gravelguards spannen ordentlich und wirken stabil.

Die Füßlinge sind nicht an die Fußform angepasst, für meine Schuhgröße ~47 (mit Quadratlatschen) locker groß genug mit noch etwas Luft. Ich denke da könnte auch eine 48 noch reinpassen oder zumindest jemand mit 47,5. Versprechen will ich das aber nicht, jeder Fuß ist anders.

Jetzt das absolut größte Manko für mich: Die Gürtelschlaufen sind seltsam tief angebracht, wodurch sich ein wirklich kurzer Schritt ergibt. Es geht noch ganz knapp, aber von vorne siehts schon so aus als würde ein Eichhörchen zwei Walnüsse verstecken wollen, entweder links oder rechts. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Wathosen generell so einen kurzen Schritt haben und werde die Gürtelschlaufen wohl nicht benutzen, wenn sich das verhindern lässt. Vielleicht bin ich auch seltsam gebaut, aber das bleibt für mich ein Makel.

Die angegebenen Maße scheinen eingehalten zu werden, nachgemessen habe ich aber nicht. Probegetragen habe ich mit Wintersocken, Jogginghose, T-Shirt und Pulli unter der Wathose. Ich habe zwischen 2 Größen geschwankt und wegen Wampe die größere genommen, darin habe ich genug Luft um noch einen Arm reinzustecken um die Jogginghose zu richten.

Schlanke bzw. Leute ohne Wampe sollten eher nicht zur höheren Größe tendieren, denke ich. Im Zweifel vielleicht 2 Größen bestellen, Rückgabe bei Amazon ist ja kein Problem, im Gegensatz zu Ali. Zumindest sofern die bei Amazon verfügbar und preislich attraktiv bleibt.

Nachtrag: Bei Amazon steht


Dropdown-System wandelt Wathosen in Taillenhöhe um
Schallnähte mit wasserdichtem Nahtband
Dieses "Dropdown-System" ist entweder nur der Gummizug oben drin, kann man auf den Bildern erkennen, oder pure Fantasie. Ob das tatsächlich Schallnähte sind kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich würde das vorsichtig anzweifeln, weil ja noch normale Nähte da sind.

Wenn jemand eine Ahnung hat was das "Dropdown-System" sonst sein soll, bin ich für Vorschläge empfänglich, aber der Chestteil lässt sich nicht auf Hosenträgerartigen Riemen verschieben, wie das glaube ich sonst bei manchen Hosen ist, die setzen an der Oberkante an.

Das war jetzt so ausführlich wie es mir möglich war ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeit zu einer Markenhose zu haben oder im Wasser damit gewesen zu sein.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (6. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir mal diese Anzug bestellt. Ich weis, dass es nur ein Daiwa Fake ist aber für den Preis ist er recht günstig 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Ange...c14bed6&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Saka (6. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Für ein Daiwa Fake aus China ist das aber nicht gerade günstig.
Aber wird wohl der selbe Hersteller sein


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (6. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Saka schrieb:


> Für ein Daiwa Fake aus China ist das aber nicht gerade günstig.
> Aber wird wohl der selbe Hersteller sein



Ein Anzug der angeblich Wind und Regen geschützt ist, ist meiner Meinung nach für 70€ völlig i.O.


----------



## Serdo (6. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Ein Anzug der angeblich Wind und Regen geschützt ist, ist meiner Meinung nach für 70€ völlig i.O.



Naja, da lege ich Euch aber eher den Forest Walker von Begadi ans Herz:
Anorak (44,90€) und Hose (29,90 €)
Ist für Jäger gebaut, also geräuschlos, und verträgt eine 8.000er Wassersäule.
Ich hab das Teil und bin überaus zufrieden! (Nein, ich kriege keine Provision...)
Der Anorak ist so geschnitten, dass man nur reinschlupfen kann. Kein Front-Reißverschluß, durch den es reinziehen kann!  Und er hat sehr viele Taschen. Unter anderem eine große hinten am Gesäß. Ideal, um sich dort eine kleine Iso-Matte rein zu packen. Dann sitzt man auch im Winter immer bequem und trocken...


----------



## GreenMonsta (11. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal diese Anzug bestellt. Ich weis, dass es nur ein Daiwa Fake ist aber für den Preis ist er recht günstig
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Ange...c14bed6&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0




Ich hoffe du hast die Einführsteuer und die Zollgebühr mit eingeplant.


----------



## Slick (11. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nur Einfuhrumsatzsteuer(19%)

Zollfrei bis 150 Euro


----------



## u-see fischer (11. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer sollten da kein Problem darstellen, vielmehr hätte ich Angst, das Daiwa Markenrechte verletzt werden und am Ende die Ware beim Zoll vernichtet wird.


----------



## magut (12. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mar...1acecd7&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


ein Versuch-- ob das Teil was taugt werd ich sehen:q
kostet im Ösiland das doppelte und ist wahrscheinlich von der gleichen Firma gebaut
wenn sie da ist, gibt es den nächsten Bericht dazu.
LG
Mario


----------



## Kami One (12. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Da bin ich mal gespannt und drücke dir die Daumen. Bei dem Preis ist das ja schon ein ordentliches Risiko.


----------



## geomujo (16. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-100-Original-REVO-DEEZ-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-9-1BB-Front-Drag-Fishing-Reel-6/32791930793.html

Tjo - leider gabs kein 'Sonderangebot' der LT-Modelle wie von mir erhofft. Dafür gibt es jetzt die *Revo Deez* von dem Händler wo ich bestellt hatte für einen absoluten Kampfpreis von *83,41€*.

Hätt ich nicht schon 2 Stück davon, würde ich sofort nochmal zuschlagen. Und wer sich fragt, zu welcher Rute sie passt, der soll sich mal die Favorite Impulse anschauen.


----------



## MarcinD (17. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab auch mal wieder was in China bestellt. 
Neben Posen 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/FTK-Fortune-Paulownia-Wood-5Pcs-lot-Floating-weight-3G-4G-5G-6G-Length-22cm-26cm-Fishing/32824997326.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.Xc5irL

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/FTK-Barguzinsky-Fir-10-Pcs-Lot-Bobber-Fishing-Float-Length-16-22-CM-Float-1G-2G/32825284401.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.Xc5irL

und Knicklichtern 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-St-cke-25-st-cke-50-st-cke-Fluoreszierende-Leucht-Fischen-schwimmen-dark-glow-stick/32850667704.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.Xc5irL

Gab es auch diese Kabelbinder dazu, die ich als Rutenbänder benutze. Aus einem Meter für 0,60 € kann man einige Bänder machen. 15 cm reichen da ja schon aus. Hab 2 x mal in rot, da ich mein schwarzen recht zügig im Dunklen verloren habe.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100cm-15mm-Nylon-Magic-Cable-Ties-Magic-PC-TV-Computer-Wire-Cable-Ties-Organizer-Maker-Holder/32760564901.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.WQe3yU


----------



## Zusser (19. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Diesen Wobbler habe ich am 15.Januar bestellt, am 18. Februar war er im Briefkasten.
Der Wobbler macht einen wertigen Eindruck, ganz im Gegensatz zu anderen meiner Chinawobbler, die sich einfach nur billig anfühlen und im Wasser auch nicht gescheit laufen. 
Leider konnte ich ihn erst letztes Wochenende am Wasser ausprobieren. Der Wobbler läuft gut und hat keinen Drall nach rechts oder links. Die Drillinge scheinen nicht schlecht zu sein, auf jeden Fall sind sie spitz und wirken stabil. Ob das nach (hoffentlich) vielen Fischen immer noch so ist, wird sich zeigen.
Nachteil: Momentan ist er nicht verfügbar. Falls die wieder lieferbar sind, werde ich welche nachbestellen:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/WLure-8-5-cm-7-2g-Minnow-Fischk-der-Lange-Lippe-2-Meter-tiefe-Engen-Action/32841696943.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.VYnpnG


----------



## fischbär (19. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Geiles gerät. Evtl hat wlure solche.


----------



## Zusser (20. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Ruten von KastKing?
Zu den Rollen und der Schnur mit diesem Label finde ich einiges im Netz. Zu den Ruten kann ich jedoch überhaupt keine Berichte finden. Konkret geht es mir um eine UL Spinne:
KastKing Stealth (62€)
KastKing Royale (47€) 
KastKing Geminus (39€)
Da kommt zwar jeweils noch 19% EUSt dazu, trotzdem wäre der Preis sehr akzeptabel, falls die Ruten taugen. Insbesondere die Stealth sieht auf den Fotos bei AliExpress sehr gut aus, das WG wird bei der UL mit 2-7g angegeben bei einem Rutengewicht von 87g.


----------



## fischbär (20. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe nur so ne tele von denen. Die ist aber perfekt.


----------



## fosiel (20. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir gab es heute diese Lieferung
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/New-1pcs-High-Quality-Lifelike-Octopus-Squid-Jig-Fishing-Lure-14cm-39g-6-Colors-Available-Fishing/32810474849.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.F4S0y6
und 





https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-lot-Fishing-Hard-Lure-Bait-Connector-Rings-304-Stainless-Steel-Squashed-Dual-Ring-Round-Double/32786631154.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.S5mw1F

Auf dem ersten Blick sieht der Octopus garnet schlecht aus, die Sprengringe werde ich wohl tauschen die Drillinge sind sauscharf.

Die Sprengringe ... machen ein sehr guten Eindruck, würde ich bedenkenlos weiter empfehlen.


----------



## TeKo (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ali ist einfach zu groß um nen Überblick zu bekommen 

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für Gummifische auf Zander und Hecht von 10-15cm?
Wollte mir mal ein paar verschieden für Jigköpfe und Texas Rig zulegen.


----------



## fischbär (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schau mal oben was ich da gepostet habe. Top gufis von bearking.


----------



## TeKo (21. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Schau mal oben was ich da gepostet habe. Top gufis von bearking.



Ich denke da werde ich mir von den Keitech artigen mal ein paar bestellen, die anderen gefallen mir von der Farbe jetzt nicht so, evtl sieht das nur auf den Bildern so aus, aber die sind schon sehr hell und transparent.

Gibt gerade einen 4$ Gutschein.


----------



## Michael_05er (22. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab mich mal an Einzelhaken für die Wobblerumrüstung versucht. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut. Schonhaken, aber das wollte ich so. Auf dem einen Bild ein Gamakatsu LS-3423F in derselben Größe. Besser ging das Bild mit dem Smartphone nicht... Das Öhr ist beim Gamakatsu sicher hochwertiger gefertigt, aber mir gefallen die anderen auch gut. Wertige, stabile Päckchen übrigens.

THE TIME BRAND Big Ring lure hook for mini crankbait and small minnow lures Barbless fish hooks
http://s.aliexpress.com/nyaqya2E?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zusser (25. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nun konnte ich doch nicht wiederstehen, und hab mir eine 'KastKing' Stealth Rute in der UL-Variante bestellt.
Beeindruckend war die Lieferzeit: Am 20.04. bestellt, heute, 5 Tage später, wurde sie bereits per DHL-Express angeliefert.
Beeindruckend war auch der Wertverlust während des Versands: Ich habe 60€ bezahlt, auf der Rechnung standen 20$. Da hatte sogar der Zoll Mitleid und hat sie so durchgewunken. Natürlich war ich dann gleich noch beim Zollamt und habe die 19% EUSt nachentrichtet. Nicht.

Zur Rute: 2-7g WG, 193cm lang. Sie fällt eher minimal kräftiger aus, 5g Salmo Executor lassen sich hervorragend damit werfen und führen, auch bei 3g Minnows lädt sie sich bereits sehr gut auf.
Die gewünschte Forelle kam leider nicht, dafür habe ich die Rute gleich mit einem 66er Hecht eingeweiht. Diesem zeigte sich die Stealth absolut gewachsen. Leider 5 Tage zu früh, der Hecht ist bis 30.4. geschont. Aber ich weiß jetzt, wo er wohnt.

Zur Qualität: Offensichtliche Verarbeitungsfehler sind mir keine aufgefallen. Gut gefällt mir die Hakenöse an der Oberseite des Blanks. Ungewöhnlich aber gar nicht schlecht, ich komme da besser ran als bei den Bügeln an der Unterseite. Das EVA des Griffes ist etwas grober als ich es gewöhnt bin, auch die Verbindung EVA/Griff sieht eher wenig vertrauenserweckend aus. Inwiefern das ein Problem wird, wird sich noch zeigen.
Sehr gut gefällt mir der Rollenhalter. Sowohl eine 1000er als auch eine 2500er Arnos sitzt bombenfest im Halter, da wackelt nichts, die Schraube muss nicht über Gebühr angezogen werden, auch nach einer Stunde Fischen änderte sich daran nichts. Bei meiner Stallin Hybrid Light sitzt der Rollenfuß der 1000er Aernos eher etwas locker und muss immer wieder nachgezogen werden. Die Ringe machen einen guten, aber nicht hervorragenden Eindruck.
Der Blank ist nicht bretthart, aber es ist ja auch eine UL-Rute. Bei geringer Belastung ist die Aktion sehr Spitzenbetont, kommt mehr Zug arbeitet der ganze Blank. Der Blank stellt sich beim Werfen sehr schnell zurück, da schwabbelt nichts, wodurch zielgenaue Würfe möglich sind. Die Rute wiegt laut Küchenwaage 86g, was sich mit der Herstellerangabe deckt.
Die 2500er Aernos ist definitiv zu schwer für den Stecken, mit der 1000er ergibt sich dagegen eine sehr harmonische Spinncombo.
Unterm Strich kann ich sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Das ist jetzt nicht die billigste Chinarute, aber eine die genau zu mir und meinen Gewässern, kleinen Flüssen und Bächen, passt.


----------



## STRULIK (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin,
hab mir die UL-Rute bestellt....https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-S632UL-1-89-m-UL-Casting-Rods-lure-rod-Ful-FUJI-Parts-Soft-Carbon-Soft/32567450050.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.aNX59F

...bin total begeistert von der Rute#6

Bilder kommen später, wenn die Rolle eintrifft....https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Abu-Garcia-Brand-REVO-LT-2000-LT2000SH-Fishing-Reel-9-1BB-6-2-1-Spinning-Reel/32830518235.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.iSkKqg


----------



## RaubfischRookie (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habt ihr hier auch schon mal bei Gearbest bestellt? Ich habe meine Blinker, Wobbler und Gummifisch Grundausstattung dort bestellt und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Ist noch mal günstiger als Ali, dort ist die Auswahl aber auch deutlich kleiner.


----------



## Gast (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RaubfischRookie schrieb:


> Habt ihr hier auch schon mal bei Gearbest bestellt? Ich habe meine Blinker, Wobbler und Gummifisch Grundausstattung dort bestellt und bin bisher sehr begeistert. Ist noch mal günstiger als Ali, dort ist die Auswahl aber auch deutlich kleiner.



Ich finde es nicht günstiger.
Ich habe mal verglichen, viele Artikel sind deutlich teurer.
Aber du kannst ja selber mal Rollen und Ruten vergleichen.
https://www.gearbest.com/fishing-reels-and-rods/pp_1646061.html?wid=1433363
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Tsur...1b44-499d-b448-eee61325dfd7&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich finde es nicht günstiger.
> Ich habe mal verglichen, viele Artikel sind deutlich teurer.
> Aber du kannst ja selber mal Rollen und Ruten vergleichen.
> https://www.gearbest.com/fishing-reels-and-rods/pp_1646061.html?wid=1433363
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Tsur...1b44-499d-b448-eee61325dfd7&priceBeautifyAB=0



#6#6 habe ich auch gerade festgestellt,  lohnt nicht.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (26. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute kam auch mein Breaking Wobbler, welcher einen sehr soliden Eindruck macht. 
Wird direkt am 1. eingesetzt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dennisk19899 (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

konntest du schon erfahrungen mit der rolle sammeln?
ich hab sie auch schon ins auge gefasst.



Kami One schrieb:


> Bei mir kam auch mal wieder was an. Diesmal keine Köder oder Kleinteile. Ne 3000er Sharky und Schnur dazu.


----------



## RaubfischRookie (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> #6#6 habe ich auch gerade festgestellt,  lohnt nicht.


Tatsächlich, ist scheinbar wirklich nicht mehr so. Ali express ist scheinbar jetzt wirklich deutlich günstiger.


----------



## jaunty_irl (27. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> konntest du schon erfahrungen mit der rolle sammeln?
> ich hab sie auch schon ins auge gefasst.


Super rolle, gute bremse, läuft rund und weich, bremse fein verstellbar ABER das material ist sehr anfällig für kratzer, gerade die spule. Alles in allem top rolle für 30 kröten. die hält locker mit 80euro DDM rollen mit bzw sticht diese aus.


----------



## dennisk19899 (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

besten dank dir :vik:
denke du meinst DAM oder #c



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Super rolle, gute bremse, läuft rund und weich, bremse fein verstellbar ABER das material ist sehr anfällig für kratzer, gerade die spule. Alles in allem top rolle für 30 kröten. die hält locker mit 80euro DDM rollen mit bzw sticht diese aus.


----------



## Kami One (28. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> konntest du schon erfahrungen mit der rolle sammeln?
> ich hab sie auch schon ins auge gefasst.


Ich hab sie noch nicht wirklich getestet. Sie ist bei mir an einer Rute gelandet die ich selten nutze. Aber der Eindruck ist gut. Mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## jaunty_irl (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dennisk19899 schrieb:


> besten dank dir :vik:
> denke du meinst DAM oder #c


Ddm=Deutschland domestic market[emoji23]


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jaunty_irl schrieb:


> Ddm=Deutschland domestic market[emoji23]



Hast Du Dir diese Abkürzung selber ausgedacht, oder wo ist die definiert?


----------



## fischbär (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden bei der sharky die Spule abzunehmen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

GDM = Germany Domestic Market 
wäre konsistenter.


----------



## geomujo (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

JDM ist wohl eher ein Überbleibsel der 70/80er. Als noch massig Elektronik aus Japan kam. Da macht es durchaus Sinn landeseigene Linien zu führen Man denke nur an die 110V Stromspannung in Japan oder eine essenzielle Betriebsanleitung ausschließlich in jap. Sprache. Und so gibt es einige Aspekte, die Produkte für eine bestimmte Verkaufsregion begründen.


----------



## jaunty_irl (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> GDM = Germany Domestic Market
> wäre konsistenter.


Nee das ist dann schon wieder zu korrekt... soll ja falsch klingen [emoji14]


----------



## jaunty_irl (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden bei der sharky die Spule abzunehmen?


Wie bei jeder anderen rolle


----------



## fischbär (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Geht bei mir nicht. Lässt sich nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

echt, kannste mit Foto davon?

Verklebt, vernietet, oder kommt die schon aus dem 3D-Pünktchen-Klebe-Printer,  
was ist da gemacht ?


----------



## fischbär (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Naja auf dem Foto siehst du da nix. Nur wie die Achse unter der bremse aus der Spule kommt und sich nicht bewegt. Irgendwie sind die Lager das Problem die sinnloserweise die Spule auf der Achse führen. Wer braucht sowas?


----------



## jaunty_irl (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

..


----------



## jaunty_irl (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Geht bei mir nicht. Lässt sich nicht abnehmen.


Dein modell ist dann wohl defekt, oder du machst etwas falsch..
Bei meiner 3000er sharky funktioniert es auch. Also kann das problem nicht nachvollziehen..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

sieht doch stinknormal aus! #6

Vlt. hakt das Gewinde des Bremsknobs ein bischen, scheinbar bleibt der dran?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (30. April 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat schon jemand von euch schon überlegt, die neue Spartacus zu bestellen?

http://s.aliexpress.com/AFn6RNJz?fromSns

Besitze im Moment die Stealth, aber ein Bekannter hätte Interesse an der Rolle, sodass ich die Spartacus bestellen könnte.



Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trainer (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,
ich hätte auch interesse an diese Rolle. Es gibt sie aber in mehreren Varianten, es gibt diese Rolle auch in der Plus Variante den unterschied zu der ohne Plus kann ich nicht erkennen. 
Für mich wäre es auch gut zu wissen wie es mit der Qualität so steht.
Hat vielleicht einer diese Roll?

mfg


----------



## fischbär (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok dann ist meine defekt. Hatte ja auch schon beschädigte Dichtung an der Bremse.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Konnte nicht wiederstehen und hab für 29€ ne 7,20m Carbon Stippe geholt... mal schauen wie die sich so schlägt.


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich suche günstige Standard Spinner Gr. 1-3 oder 4 (Mepps Copy). gerne im 10er Pack. Kann mir jemand welche hier empfehlen?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Der Anzug, den ich vor einigen Wochen bestellt habe, ist heute angekommen.

Passt gut und ich musste keine Einfuhrsteuer bezahlen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## n3os (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann mir jemand gute GuFis zum dropenshotten empfehlen?


----------



## MarcinD (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Der Anzug, den ich vor einigen Wochen bestellt habe, ist heute angekommen.
> 
> Passt gut und ich musste keine Einfuhrsteuer bezahlen.
> 
> ...



Kannst mal bitte link schicken. Sieht sehr gut aus. #6


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Kannst mal bitte link schicken. Sieht sehr gut aus. #6


Angeln Kleidung Langarm Hosen Mantel Anzug Mit Kapuze Sunproof Jacke Parka Wasserdichte, Atmungs Mann Für Camping Wandern
http://s.aliexpress.com/Anqa6bYN?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Angeln Kleidung Langarm Hosen Mantel Anzug Mit Kapuze Sunproof Jacke Parka Wasserdichte, Atmungs Mann Für Camping Wandern
> http://s.aliexpress.com/Anqa6bYN?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Danke, auf die Beschreibung hätte ich aber auch selber kommen können. :q


----------



## Hechtler11 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schickes Teil. Ist das Ding wasserdicht?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja die Kleidung ist wind- und wasserfest.
Wie gut diese hält muss ich aber erst noch testen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hechtler11 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Ja die Kleidung ist wind- und wasserfest.
> Wie gut diese hält muss ich aber erst noch testen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Wenn du es getestet hast, würde ich mich über eine Auskunft freuen.


----------



## magut (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Marine-Boat-TRAC-Pontoon-35-Electric-Anchor-Winch-w-Wireless-Remote-Freshwater/3018118_32819275805.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.0.0.7389129eqA1Zp3

heute vom Post Amt geholt (Steuern nachzahlen) trotzdem um die Hälfte billiger als bei uns. 
Hat zwar keine Freifallfunktion, aber ist trotzdem ok.
macht stabilen Eindruck und der Test auf der Werkbank war erfolgreich:vik:
im Getriebe(Schnecke) war sogar genug Fett
LG
Mario


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Hechtler11 schrieb:


> Wenn du es getestet hast, würde ich mich über eine Auskunft freuen.


Ja müsste bloß mal hier gescheit regnen [emoji1]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nostradamus (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

... stell dich doch uter die dusche...


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi.
Könnt ihr aktuelle Forellen wobbler um die 5cm für fluss Gewässertiefe 50cm bis 1m empfehlen?

Muss mich mit forellenköder noch eindecken, cheburashka bleie und 5-7cm Gummis schon erworben bei Ali jeze fehlen noch bezahlbare wobbler .

Habe mich schon eingelesen aber viele sind nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Danke und Gruss


----------



## magut (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Such nach pencil lure sinking da findest einige


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

einfach 5 cm minnow eingeben ansonsten wLure googlen


----------



## Aalbubi (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bearking dw 24


----------



## Zusser (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die hier kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, laufen klasse und fangen Forellen:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3-3-3g-Popular-Mini-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Lifelike-Fishing-Bait-Vivid-Hard-Fish-Tackle-Wobbler/32748758732.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.20964c4d1eij0Z
Leider hängt meiner inzwischen in einem Busch. Ich habe 10 Stück nachbestellt, die sind leider noch nicht da.

Auch sehr gut, aber etwas größer sind diese hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-neue-Lebensechte-Farben-wLure-Marke-Crankbait-Lure-mit-Qualit-t-H-hen-Haken-7-2g/32841672186.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.54ff4c4dGPWs53

Nicht gut finde ich dagegen diese Wobbler:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Trulinoya-Mini-Minnow-42mm-2-8g-Fishing-Lures-Hard-Bait-Multi-Water-Depth-With-Treble-Hooks/32411933264.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d1mLyhC
Meine habe ich vor einem Jahr bekommen, die laufen nicht gut und machen auch keinen wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## TeKo (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute sind Bearking Snaps und Wirbel angekommen. Wirbel sind ganz schön klein, keine Ahnung warum ich 12er gekauft habe, wollte eigentlich 10er 
Bekomme ich mit 10kg Schnur aber nicht kaputt, sollten also Reichen. (Von mehr habe ich ja sowieso nicht viel bei 9kg geflochtener und ~10kg Stahl) Waren jetzt glaube ich 4€ für je 100 Wirbel und Snaps, da kann man sich nicht beschweren.

Die Gummis von Bearking gefallen mir nicht ganz so gut, sind recht dünn, die sahen auf den Bildern etwas dicker aus, denke aber für drop shot oder offset Haken ok.

Warte noch auf ein paar andere Gummis, mal sehen wie die sind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Zusser schrieb:


> Die hier kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, laufen klasse und fangen Forellen:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3-3-3g-Popular-Mini-Minnow-Fishing-Lure-Lifelike-Fishing-Bait-Vivid-Hard-Fish-Tackle-Wobbler/32748758732.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.20964c4d1eij0Z
> Leider hängt meiner inzwischen in einem Busch. Ich habe 10 Stück nachbestellt, die sind leider noch nicht da.



Kann ich soweit bestätigen, auch wenn ich andere Modelle des Verkäufers nutze.
Egal welche Modelle man nimmt, die laufen alle 1a, auch die Lackierungen sind top.
Die Farbvielfalt hält sich in Grenzen, es gibt quasi nur 4-5 Varianten, aber mehr brauch man auch gar nicht.
Damit werden alle Variablen die einem so als Angler einfallen vollkommen abgedeckt.
Ich hab nach gut 1-1,5jähriger Lehrgeldphase mittlerweile alles andere an Chinawobblern aus meinen Boxen aussortiert und diversen Jugendgruppen überlassen....fische nur noch mit den Wobblern obigen Anbieters und bereue es überhaupt nicht.


----------



## n3os (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe am Wochenende meine neue KastKing Mega8 in 0,14mm eingeweiht und  muss sagen, dass die Schnur an und für sich OK ist allerdings färbt sie  wirklich echt extrem ab und hat mir komplett den Schnurlauf an meiner Rolle  versaut. 

Die verfärbte Pampe ist dann richtig hart geworden und ich  musste zu Hause mit Lösungsmittel die Farbe wieder abkratzen |uhoh:

Das habe ich selbst bei billigen Schnüren in Deutschland noch nicht gehabt


----------



## Aalbubi (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir färbt die KK in blau nur ein wenig ab. Sie wirft sich gut, aber ist leider laut.


----------



## Hechtpaule (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hmmmm, habe das Problem mit KK Schnüren bisher noch nicht gehabt - mit hier erhältlichen allerdings schon.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## n3os (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Also ich habe die grüne und wie beschrieben, die färbt wirklich extrem ab. Das sie sehr laut ist ist mir auch aufgefallen, wobei ich auch das Gefühl hab, dass sie verhältnismäßig viel Wasser aufnimmt was evtl. das Abfärben erklärt. Werfen lässt sie sich hingegen in der Tat sehr gut.

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag, habe die Schnur auf meiner neuen Haibo Lambor 2500, kürzlich bei irgend nem Sale auf Ali für 30$ gekauft. Für den Preis ist die Rolle der absolute Knaller!


----------



## Inni (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi,
hat schon mal jemand Kugellagerwirbel der 125kg Klasse bestellt und getestet?
So in der Art:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/-/32840732883.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.31c42e0efgvPcR 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/-/1000005627810.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.31c42e0efgvPcR

TY


----------



## bbfishing (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Moin
da würde ich mir lieber Rosco Wirbel für ein klein bischen mehr kaufen. da weis ich was ich hab.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## summa4ever (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich suche günstige Standard Spinner Gr. 1-3 oder 4 (Mepps Copy). gerne im 10er Pack. Kann mir jemand welche hier empfehlen?



Ich habe mir die hier bestellt:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32861423176/32861423176.html
Heute gekommen und machen nen guten Eindruck. Hab sie noch nicht am Wasser testen können, erwarte aber keine bösen Überraschungen. Würde es nicht daraufstellen, könnte ich sie nicht von den originalen Mepps unterscheiden.

Viele Grüße 
Benedikt


----------



## keinangelprofi (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



summa4ever schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die hier bestellt:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32861423176/32861423176.html
> Heute gekommen und machen nen guten Eindruck. Hab sie noch nicht am Wasser testen können, erwarte aber keine bösen Überraschungen. Würde es nicht daraufstellen, könnte ich sie nicht von den originalen Mepps unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



danke für dein Feedback!
 hatte zwischenzeitlich diese hier bestellt:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-lot-LUSHAZER-fishing-spoon-lure-spinner-bait-2-5-4g-metal-baits-spinnerbait-isca-artificial/32820324432.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.71f74c4dvMYnR4

 sind aber nicht so hochwertig. Sind nur mit Folie beklebt, die auch im Wasser abgeht.
 Der Grüne mit den Federn ist Müll. 
 Die anderen drehen einigermaßen und ich habe schon kleine Barsche damit gefangen. Nochmal bestellen würde ich sie nicht. you get what you pay for...


----------



## summa4ever (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ja, die habe ich auch bestellt, aber extra nicht erwähnt, weil sie wirklich nicht so hochwertig sind.  

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Inni schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat schon mal jemand Kugellagerwirbel der 125kg Klasse bestellt und getestet?
> So in der Art:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/-/32840732883.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.31c42e0efgvPcR
> ...



Benutze ähnliche seit gut 2 Jahren (müßte ich mal raussuchen bei welchem Shop ich die geordert hatte) an meinen Welsmontagen und bisher noch keinerlei Probleme damit in der Elbe gehabt...ok, waren jetzt nicht die Riesen (176cm war der größte bisher), bin aber mit den Wirbeln eigentlich ganz zufrieden.
Hierzulande sind mir diese Wirbel einfach unverschämt überteuert.

EDIT:

Hab sie mal rausgesucht, hatte damals 20 Stk der Größe 8 geordert.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-20pcs-Size-0-1-2-4-6-7-8-Stainless-Steel-Fishing-Heavy-Duty-Ball/32614132871.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.3a994c4dVmsQBc


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Miniblinker besorgt. Spoons heißen die ja heutzutage  Optisch ist der Eindruck sehr gut, scharfe Haken und sauber verarbeitet.

YAPADA Spoon 009 Fly Leaf 2g/3g/5g Multicolor Single Hook 24-28-35mm 6piece/lot  Metal Spoon Fishing Lures
http://s.aliexpress.com/2eae6zYb?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lolfisch (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die yapada spoons habe ich auch!
Laufverhalten gefällt mir allerdings sind mir 3 Haken im Drill aufgebogen, bei Forellen um die 2kg...
Also Haken würde ich an deiner Stelle tauschen, scharf aber biegen sehr leicht auf.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für den Tipp! Welche Rute hast du denn gefischt? Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mit meiner 10g-Spinnrute genug Kraft habe, um den Haken aufzubiegen... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lolfisch (5. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah ok, habe ich nicht wirklich nachgedacht
Habe Sie hinterm Sbiro an einer doch härteren Rute gefischt, dann wird das wohl der Hauptauslöser gewesen sein...


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat schon jemand mal ein paar Sandaal-Imitate entdeckt? 
 So etwas in der Richtung Savage Gear oder Ronz.
 Brauche noch ein wenig "Gummi" für Norwegen dieses Jahr. :k


----------



## ralle (8. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mit diesen gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...estin-sandy-andy-22g-13cm-gummifisch/a-10141/


----------



## mathias160888 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe doch jetzt mal eine Frage. Ich möchte mir meine Angsthaken gerne selber bauen. Hierzu brauche ich folgende Komponenten:

Drillinge in den Größen 4/6/8
Hülsen
Stahlvorfach
Wirbel

Ich würde diese Sachen gerne bei Ali-Express bestellen. Hat jemand für mich Empfehlungen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Fr33 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



mathias160888 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch jetzt mal eine Frage. Ich möchte mir meine Angsthaken gerne selber bauen. Hierzu brauche ich folgende Komponenten:
> 
> Drillinge in den Größen 4/6/8
> Hülsen
> ...



 Lohnt sich nicht. Wollte ich auch machen. Das Vorfachmaterual was ich gefunden hab, war nicht billiger als hier. Klemmhülsen die von Jenzi nehmen und was die Haken angeht, was gescheites von VMC nehmen. Die VMC gibts im Netz auch im 25er Pack usw.


----------



## mathias160888 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok, alles klar, dann weiß ich Bescheid.

Dann suche ich mir die Sachen so zusammen.

Grüße


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Endlich regnet es mal und ich kann meinen Daiwa(fake)-Anzug testen. Muss sagen dass er sehr gut das Wasser abweist und man darunter bei längerem Laufen nicht ins Schwitzen kommt.

Kaufempfehlung von mir [emoji106]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Heim (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gibts auf ali ne günstige Rute die man zu Topwatern fischen nehmen kann? so für 9-13cm köder! sollte auf jedenfall nicht länger als 2.10 sein und schön straff!


----------



## magut (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

mal was ganz anderes für mein Schätzchen



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-Waterproof-Boat-Navigation-Light-Green-and-Red-Marine-LED-Starboard-and-Port-Side-Light-for/32867547952.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7bbd4c4dePM4qT


LG
Mario


----------



## summa4ever (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich habe mir diese Wobbler hier gekauft:

http://s.aliexpress.com/ZBvuqmeq

Laufen extrem gut und machen richtig Action. Außerdem ist noch ne zweite Tauchschaufel dabei, dass man etwas die Tiefe variieren kann.


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

14 Tage Lieferzeit #6


----------



## Kami One (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sieht nach wLure aus!?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



magut schrieb:


> mal was ganz anderes für mein Schätzchen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, wo fährst du mit dem Boot? Die Navigationsbeleuchtung hat keine Zulassung, das kann teuer werden und die Leuchtweite, Abstrahlwinkel ist auch nicht nachgewiesen. Sparen ist super,  aber mit Augenmaß.


----------



## Breamhunter (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Kami One schrieb:


> Sieht nach wLure aus!?



Jupp #6

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-neue-Lebensechte-Farben-wLure-Marke-Crankbait-Lure-mit-Qualit-t-H-hen-Haken-7-2g/32841672186.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.36dc4c4dk8fnrH


----------



## summa4ever (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Jupp #6
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2017-neue-Lebensechte-Farben-wLure-Marke-Crankbait-Lure-mit-Qualit-t-H-hen-Haken-7-2g/32841672186.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.36dc4c4dk8fnrH


Die sehen gut aus. Laufen sie auch gut, sind sie fängig? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## magut (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Moin, wo fährst du mit dem Boot? Die Navigationsbeleuchtung hat keine Zulassung, das kann teuer werden und die Leuchtweite, Abstrahlwinkel ist auch nicht nachgewiesen. Sparen ist super,  aber mit Augenmaß.






danke für den Hinweis
-nur bei uns am See (15 mal 3 km) und bin in 30 Jahren noch nie kontrolliert worden, TÜV will auch nur sehen, daß welche vorhanden sind 

sind baugleich mit welche aus einem Shop in meiner Nähe, nur da kosten die beiden knapp 120.- 

LG
Mario


----------



## MarcinD (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo,

hat schonmal jemand eine Baitcast Rute bei Ali bestellt und ist zufrieden? Ich will mir eine Baitcast Combo zum ausprobieren bestellen und nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben, falls es nicht klappt. 

Also Rolle soll entweder eine Kastking oder Lixada herhalten. Als Rute habe ich noch keine Vorstellung. Gibt ja welche ab 8 €.

Länge max. 2 Meter
Wurfgewicht - ca. 20g
Zielfisch Barsch / Bachforelle
 Angelgebiet: Bach, See oder Kanal

Jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Empfehlung? 

Sollte jemand eine Empfehlung nicht für Ali, sondern für einen europäischen Online-shop haben auch immer her damit.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (17. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

@MarcinD 

Also Kastking kann ich nur empfehlen. Hab  zur Zeit die KK Stealth und bin komplett zufrieden. Hab mir damals auch eine passende Carbon Rute bestellt, glaube aber das man da schon mindestens 30-40€ ausgeben sollte

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaugenpilker (7. August 2018)

Ich benötige ein paar Sachen, die ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht bei aliexpress gefunden habe - vermutlich habe ich nicht das richtige 'buzzword' um es zu finden...hoffe ihr könnt mir da mit ein paar hilfreichen Links weiterhelfen.

1.) Seaboom oder Ledger
2.) Unterwasserposen
3.) Köderfischnadeln
4.) Die runden Bleikugeln mit Ösen auf beiden Seiten, die man vor Gummifische hängen kann (weiß nicht wie die heißen)
5.) 7x7 Stahlvorfach (habe bisher nur 1x7 gefunden)
6.) Ich suche noch gute JigKöpfe für den Rhein f. Gummifische zw. 10 und 17cm, bei denen die Haken auch gut sind (Football-Kopf wäre ganz gut), einmal fürs Buhnenfeld und einmal schwerer für die Strömungskante
7.) Vernünftige Haken / Offsethaken um Gummifische aufzuspießen
8.) Der klassische Doppelschwanztwister (oder wird der nicht mehr hergestellt? finde nur noch mit einem Schwanz)

Danke !


----------



## fischbär (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> @MarcinD
> 
> Also Kastking kann ich nur empfehlen. Hab  zur Zeit die KK Stealth und bin komplett zufrieden.




Kann ich unterschreiben. Die Stealth ist super, besonders für leichte Köder.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rotaugenpilker schrieb:


> Ich benötige ein paar Sachen, die ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht bei aliexpress gefunden habe - vermutlich habe ich nicht das richtige 'buzzword' um es zu finden...hoffe ihr könnt mir da mit ein paar hilfreichen Links weiterhelfen.
> 
> 1.) Seaboom oder Ledger
> findest du preiswerteilt bei englischen Anbietern
> ...



Große Jigköpfe habe ich noch nicht bei Aliexpress gefunden, ich vermute, dass das Porto die Sache unrentabel macht.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Was haltet ihr von der Schnur ?

Simago 275 Mt Angelschnur 8 Stand Pro Super 8 Slick Geflochtene Power Japan PE Angelschnur Multifilament 0,10mm-0,50mm Stealth linie
http://s.aliexpress.com/bUVfIBRz?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard

Denkt ihr sie ist 1:1 von der Quali, wie man sie auch hier bestellen kann ? 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jkc (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hi, ich habe hier noch nie eine Simago Schnur gesehen - insofern Du die echte Power Pro meinst, dann denke ich nicht, dass die gleichwertig sein werden. Grundsätzlich würde ich auch eine Schnur bevorzugen, die sich nicht versucht durchs Vortäuschen eine andere zu sein zu verkaufen. Gibt doch eigenständige, taugliche Chinaschnüre.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## MarcinD (13. August 2018)

Rotaugenpilker schrieb:


> Ich benötige ein paar Sachen, die ich trotz intensiver Suche nicht bei aliexpress gefunden habe - vermutlich habe ich nicht das richtige 'buzzword' um es zu finden...hoffe ihr könnt mir da mit ein paar hilfreichen Links weiterhelfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Also ich weiß nicht wie intensiv Deine Suche war, aber ich hab in 3 Minuten die meisten Sachen gefunden.

1 / 2 : ???
3: „Köder Nadel“
4 / 6: „Jig Kopf“ auch größere (bei den ersten 25 Ergebnissen bis 20 gr.)
5: „Steel wire 7x7“
6: Kategorie Angelhaken
7: „Lure twin tail“

Nach welche buzzwords hast Du denn gesucht???



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe hier noch nie eine Simago Schnur gesehen
> 
> Grüße JK




Simago ist lediglich ein Hersteller in China, keine Vertriebsmarke hierzulande 
Wäre durchaus vorstellbar, wenn dort auch div. bekannte Schnurmarken produziert werden..ich würde es jedenfalls nicht per se ausschließen wollen.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hab jetzt in den Bewertungen gesehen, dass es sich bei der Schnur um eine Kopie der Power pro handelt. Hab sie für die Zanderrute trotzdem mal zum testen bestellt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (13. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Hab jetzt in den Bewertungen gesehen, dass es sich bei der Schnur um eine Kopie der Power pro handelt. Hab sie für die Zanderrute trotzdem mal zum testen bestellt




Schreib mal bitte Deine Erfahrungen. Ich suche noch eine für meine neue Barschrute.



Gruß 
Martin


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (14. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann ich gern machen, aber man müsste eigentlich ne originale Power Pro gefischt haben, um richtig urteilen zu können.
Zur Zeit Fische ich auf der Baitcaster die kastking Mega 8. Ich denke die Beiden könnte man gut vergleichen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rheinfischer70 (15. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe gestern einen Haufen Wobbler von wlure bei Alie bestellt. Tief- und Flachläufer, wie hier teilweise vorgestellt.

Ich suche noch gut laufende sinkende oder suspender Barschwobbler/Sticks, um diese auch in 4m Tiefe langsam führen zu können.
Hat jemand einen Tipp und Erfahrung, welche Barschwobbler dafür geeignet sind?


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*







Heute gekommen. Wird am WE gleich mal gefischt


----------



## blumax (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

was kostet die schnur


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



blumax schrieb:


> was kostet die schnur





12€ hat sie gekostet 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcidosso (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich fische seit einem Jahr geflochtene Schnüre von der Firma ...king , bestellt über AliExpress.Die Rollen von der selben Firma machen auch einen wertigen Eindruck. Diese Gegenstände werden überwiegend in Skandinavien eingesetzt, also relativ rau.  
Probleme hatte ich bisher keine.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Power Pro ist gut.


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Ich fische seit einem Jahr geflochtene Schnüre von der Firma ...king , bestellt über AliExpress.Die Rollen von der selben Firma machen auch einen wertigen Eindruck. Diese Gegenstände werden überwiegend in Skandinavien eingesetzt, also relativ rau.
> Probleme hatte ich bisher keine.



Hmm ich überlege nachdem ich die 2-3 Spulen verangelt habe wieder zur PowerPro S8S zurück zu gehen. Hab bei der KK zuviele Abweichungen was Farbe und Oberfläche angeht. Mal ist die Schnur giftgrün - dann wieder weniger giftgrün. Mal ist die Oberfläche geschmeidig - mal wieder rauher und fast störrisch. Ist mir zuviel "Überraschungs-Ei" mit der China KK Schnur...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Daiwa 8 Braid Tournament ist auch ne Bank 
Kostet leider auch. P/L ist insgesamt glaub ich die PP vorn


----------



## jkc (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die Power Pro ist gut.



Welche? Die echte, oder die oben?
Wenn der Zoll in das Paket rein schaut und einiger Maßen fit ist, dann sollte er die Sendung kassieren denke ich, würde ich als Risiko auf den Preis aufschlagen...

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die "normale". Also nicht diese S8S.


Allerdings scheinen da die Durchmesser nicht zu passen. Meine 0,16er Daiwa Tournament ist deutlich dünner als die 0,15er pp...Sieht zumindest so aus. Kann auch sein das die Daiwa Durchmesser nicht passen...#c
Aber von der Abriebfestigkeit ist die PP schon echt sehr gut. Wie oft hab ich die schon ausm Gestrüpp geragt...nix.

Quasi die: https://www.germantackle.de/Power-Pro-geflochtene-Schnur-Gruen-006-mm-135-m-3-KG


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die Durchmesser passen nie zu den Tragkräften die der Hersteller da drauf schreibt. Die normale PP fische ich nicht mehr... die 8Fach PP ist ne ganz andere Liga. Viel weicher und und viel leiser in den Ringen. 

 Die J Braid (8fach) ist auch mein Favorit - aber auch wieder bischen teurer. Wie gesagt - ich werde bald von der KK wieder weg gehen....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ah ok, habe gerade nochmal in meinen Mails geguckt. Hatte damals doch die 0,19er PP bestellt. Ist schon nen ordentliches Seil und lässt sich mit ner kleinen Spinnrole sehr bescheiden werfen. Braucht man aber normalerweise auch nicht. 0,15 reicht dicke.


Aber dafür extrem abriebfest.


----------



## Silverfish1 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Die Durchmesser passen nie zu den Tragkräften die der Hersteller da drauf schreibt. Die normale PP fische ich nicht mehr... die 8Fach PP ist ne ganz andere Liga. Viel weicher und und viel leiser in den Ringen.
> 
> Die J Braid (8fach) ist auch mein Favorit - aber auch wieder bischen teurer. Wie gesagt - ich werde bald von der KK wieder weg gehen....



Bist du mit der Kastking nicht zufrieden? Wollte mir eigentlich fuer meine Twinpower 5000sw zum Meeresangeln eine kastking 8fach geflochtene in pe3 kaufen.


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sagen wir es mal so... die ersten Spulen waren klasse. Dann waren 1-2 Spulen dabei, da dachte ich hab alte Ware bekommen. Ich bestell eig immer die "Zombie Green". Finde die Farbe sieht man ganz gut beim Spinnfischen. 

 Ich hab teils echt griftgrüne Spulen bekommen... und andere die waren mehr dunkel als Guftgrün. Auch dauerte die Einwurfphase deutlich länger als bei den ersten Spulen. Erst nach 2-3 Einsätzen war die KK geschmeidig.


----------



## Aalbubi (24. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schade von einer Serienstreuung bei der KK zu hören.
 Ich habe die Mega8 in blau. Verfärbt sich zwar, aber sonst top. Dann doch besser doppelt ausgeben, bevor man doppelt zahlt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> Heute gekommen. Wird am WE gleich mal gefischt



Heute kam die Schnur auch bei mir an und macht einen guten Eindruck. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich werfen lässt.

Ein erster Zugtest war sehr vertrauenserweckend.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Heute kam die Schnur auch bei mir an und macht einen guten Eindruck. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich werfen lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein erster Zugtest war sehr vertrauenserweckend.





War letzte Woche mit ihr 2 h fischen. War top. Bereits beim aufspulen fand ich es positiv, das die Schnur nicht abgefärbt hat.


----------



## zandertex (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ob der wirklich gut ist,wird sich noch herausstellen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



RAUBFISCHULTRA schrieb:


> War letzte Woche mit ihr 2 h fischen. War top. Bereits beim aufspulen fand ich es positiv, das die Schnur nicht abgefärbt hat.



Danke für dein Feedback,  kommt dir die 0,14mm auch sehr fein vor? Muss die mal vergleichen, aber wirkt sehr schön dünn. Bin echt gespannt.


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (27. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Danke für dein Feedback,  kommt dir die 0,14mm auch sehr fein vor? Muss die mal vergleichen, aber wirkt sehr schön dünn. Bin echt gespannt.





Ja hab noch nicht gemessen wie dick sie wirklich ist aber muss auch sagen, das es einige Schnüre gibt, die in Realität deutlich nen größeren Durchmesser als angeben haben. Der Hersteller meint auch, sie wurde 1:1 kopiert


----------



## W.M. (29. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Gestern Nachahmungen von Strike Pro Pig Shad in 20 cm Länge entdeckt:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Lures-New-2018-1pcs-20cm-49g-Pig-shad-Fishing-lure-Soft-Bait-Artificial-Jig-Lure/32908889024.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Hei-er-Locken-Neue-Schwein-shad-20-cm-49g-1-st-cke-Angeln-Locken-Meer/32909324679.html

 Für 2,87 bzw. 3,26 € das Stück, in drei Farbvarianten.


----------



## Danger_D (31. August 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Maximumcatch Fishing Rod Baitcasting 2,1 Mt/2,4 Mt 4 Stück Reisen Kohlefaser Angelrute Schnelle Action Casting Rod
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Baitcasting-Rod-2-1M-4Pieces-Travel-Carbon-Fiber-Fishing-Rod/32684479188.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.543d4c4dtzIHJ7

Gerade bestellt in der 20-80g Version mit coupon für ca. 18 Euro...

Ich erwarte nicht viel, dann werde ich auch nicht enttäuscht 

Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danger_D (1. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich vermute es handelt sich hierbei nicht um einen Nachbau des FTM Masu sondern  den selben Wobbler. FTM wird ihn zukaufen und mit eigener Verpackung versehen. Stichwort OEM.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/ALLBLUE-1-2g-29mm-Trout-Mini-Crankbait-RICE-Wobbler-Fishing-Lure-Freshwater-Minnow-Crank-Artificial-Hard/32863453924.html

Versand hat 20 Tage gedauert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotaugenpilker (2. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht wie intensiv Deine Suche war, aber ich hab in 3 Minuten die meisten Sachen gefunden.
> 
> 1 / 2 : ???
> 3: „Köder Nadel“
> ...




Hallo Martin, 

na die Suchbegriffe waren schon nicht ganz verkehrt, die ich genutzt habe. Aber bei z.B. "steel wire 7x7" ist der dünnste Draht 0,6mm...das ist mir "etwas" zu dick. Ich such da eher was feineres. Bei "Köder Nadel" bekommt man nur Boilie Nadeln angezeigt, ich suche aber die für Köderfische.
Vielleicht braucht man ja sowas in China nicht...aber was vernünftiges gefunden, habe ich nicht. #c


----------



## addicted (6. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hat jemand von euch bei ali schon keitech mad wag gefunden?


----------



## Kami One (6. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hast du selbst schon mal geguckt?

Findet man ganz schnell mit dem Namen 

Meredith Mad Wag Angeln weiche lockt 50mm 75mm Künstliche Weiche Köder Predator Silikon Angeln Weiche Wobbler Angeln Lockt
http://s.aliexpress.com/IruuEfeu?fromSns=In Zwischenablage kopieren


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (6. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Meredith produziert einige Keitech Imitate.
Unter anderem auch den bekannten Swing Impact

http://s.aliexpress.com/qMjuyYNn


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Rotaugenpilker schrieb:


> Bei "Köder Nadel" bekommt man nur Boilie Nadeln angezeigt, ich suche aber die für Köderfische.
> Vielleicht braucht man ja sowas in China nicht...aber was vernünftiges gefunden, habe ich nicht. #c



Nach Ködernadeln hat hier in dem Thread schonmal wer gefragt vor längerer Zeit.
Find ich eigentlich recht sinnfrei, denn die Dinger kosten auch bei uns keine Unsummen...da bewegt man sich doch im Centbereich fürs Stk. und die gibts in jedem 0815-Laden.


Abgesehen davon, brauch sowas niemand in Asien. Wenn die mit Fisch angeln, sind das in aller Regel ganz andre Schlappen und dementsprechende Montagen. 

Nen 10/0er Haken zieht niemand mehr mit ner Nadel auf.


----------



## Aalbubi (7. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

5 STK für 2 oder 3 € bei mir zumindestens. Ich würde mir auch gerne ein Lebensvorrat kaufen.


----------



## Danger_D (7. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-2g-3cm-Wobbler-Japan-Mini-Fly-Fishing-Crankbait-Cranks-Lure-Baits-Crankbait-Plastic-Wobbler-Fishing/32794932100.html

Verarbeitung: 7 von 10
Lauf: 8 von 10
Hacken: 6 von 10 (habe ich ersetzt)

Versand hat 18 Tage gedauert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> 5 STK für 2 oder 3 € bei mir zumindestens. Ich würde mir auch gerne ein Lebensvorrat kaufen.



Sind doch nur 40-60 Cent pro Stück.
Wenns noch billiger sein soll, Federstahldraht gibts als Meterware. Eignet sich nicht nur zur Herstellung von Spinnerachsen, Bügelfeder mal eben neu biegen etc. pp....man kann auch ne Ködernadel draus herstellen. :q


----------



## addicted (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Fischt jemand die kastking Spartacus baitcaster? 

Man soll ja ab fünf Gramm mit ihr werfen Können und laut einigen Berichten macht sie für den Preis einen sehr guten Eindruck. 

Was ich mich interessieren würde ist, was der Unterschied zur Spartacus plus mit den Corkgriffen ist?

Hat jemand eine Rutenempfehlung für diese Rute? Sollen kleinere Wobbler und Gummies ab 50mm mit chebu oder c rig geworfen werden.


----------



## Danger_D (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

SEALURER 5 teile/los 1,8g 3 cm Topwater 0,1-0,5 mt Wobbler Japan Mini Crankbait 5 Köder mit Kunststoff box Fly Angeln Locken Verrückte Wobbler


Süß die kleinen. 5 Forellenwobbler für 3,55 Euro.
Verarbeitung ist in diesem Fall echt gut. Hab sie aber noch nicht getestet. Hacken sind scharf aber werde ich für den Forellensee durch einzelhacken ersetzen.

Hab 22 Tage gewartet. 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SEALURER-5PCS-Lot-1-8g-3cm-Topwater-0-1-0-5m-Wobbler-Japan-Mini-Crankbait-5Baits/32873776291.html



Zu den beiden Dosen.

Die kleine grüne ist gut verarbeitet. Preis war 1,52 Euro. Hab 34 Tage gewartet.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/8-10-12-f-cher-Lagerung-Fall-Angeln-Box-Angeln-K-der-K-der-Haken-Lagerung/32895036426.html

Die größere schwarze ist von der Verarbeitung etwas schlechter aber immer noch OK. Preis war hier 1,70 Euro und die Lieferzeit war mit 40 Tagen die längste die ich  bisher bei ali hatte.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wasserdichte-Kunststoff-16-F-cher-Fischk-der-K-der-Tackle-Aufbewahrungsbox-Tasche-Drop-Verschiffen/32846096315.html
























Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danger_D (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



addicted schrieb:


> Fischt jemand die kastking Spartacus baitcaster?
> 
> Man soll ja ab fünf Gramm mit ihr werfen Können und laut einigen Berichten macht sie für den Preis einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> ...



ich habe die KastKing Royale Legend hier liegen aber noch nicht gefischt. von der verabeitung her ist sie gut. KastKing hat ja generell den besten ruf unter den "China Lieferanten".


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Danger_D schrieb:


> KastKing hat ja generell den besten ruf unter den "China Lieferanten".



Was nicht gleichbedeutend ist, das sie bessere Qualität haben. Die Marke wird nur entsprechend gepusht und vertrieben..spricht sich dementsprechend auch schneller rum. 

Könnte dir problemlos ne Handvoll Beispiele bringen, wo diese Marke nicht die Farbe wert ist, womit sie aufgetragen wurde.


----------



## Danger_D (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Könnte dir problemlos ne Handvoll Beispiele bringen, wo diese Marke nicht die Farbe wert ist, womit sie aufgetragen wurde.



Womit hast du denn schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich hatte nämlich auch mit deren Ruten und geflochtenen geliebäugelt... 


Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kauf schon lange nix mehr beim Chinamann, das meiste ist einfach nur billigster Ramsch, was hierzulande nichtmal aufm Trödel Käufer finden würde.

100% aller Haken und Sprengringe an Billig-Spinnködern sind unterirrdisch schlecht...gibt nach mehreren Jahren Benutzung etlicher unters. Artikel sehr wenig was ich nochmal kaufen würde.
Dazu gehört definitiv keine Schnur oder Kunstköder.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Windelwilli (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Würde mir immer wieder "China" - Schnur holen. Seit nun drei Norwegen Urlauben tut auf allen Ruten billige (30 Euro/1000m) China-Geflochtene ihren Dienst. Und das hervorragend!
Das überteuerte Zeugs was hier verkauft wird kann kaufen wer will. Zumal das ja auch meist nur aus China kommt. 

Gesendet von meinem CLT-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Purist (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Pauschalisierungen bringen nichts. Die 1€ Wobbler sind in der Tat meist unbrauchbar, die 1,80€ Modelle haben hingegen oftmals schon Markenqualität. 50 Cent Blinker sind mit einem neuen Drilling völlig in Ordnung. 

Haken kaufe ich allerdings auch nicht gezielt aus Asien, aus China schon gar nicht. Karabiner und Sprengringe allerdings schon, die haben gute Qualität und sind vom Preis her, in Zeiten der "11 Stück im Tütchen für 2,99€"-Politik der Markenanbieter, einfach unschlagbar. 


Chinesische Schnur? 
Brauche ich nicht, Mono kaufe ich gerne "Made in Germany" (keine Stroft, bei der man nicht weiß wo sie herkommt), Geflochtene ist bei mir noch immer Made in USA- beide kosten keine Unsummen und die Qualität stimmt immer. 

Interessant ist Kleinkram, den hier Marken auch aus chinesischer Produktion anbieten- Ich habe direkt aus China Zangen, eine Fischwaage und ein Knotentool im Einsatz, im Vergleich zu hier: Spottbillig. 

Ruten & Rollen habe ich noch immer nicht in China bestellt, bin da auch eigentlich zu bequem für. Bei Ruten könnte ich es mir allerdings schon vorstellen, es einmal zu testen. An Rollen habe ich z.Zt. gar keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Kleinkram wie Wirbel, Perlen etc. ist quasi gleich wie hierzulande, aber eben preislich unschlagbar, da auch in größeren Abpackungen.
Da hab ich mich soweit mit eingedeckt, das es locker 5 Jahre reicht.

Von Ruten und Rollen lass ich hingegen die Finger. Erstens kann ich es nicht vorher mal in der Hand halten, zweitens sind Ansprüche bei Defekten nicht easy zu lösen.
In der Regel läufts da auf Kulanz des Verkäufers hinaus und wieder Wartezeit.
Muss ich persönlich nicht haben.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Danger_D (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dazu gehört definitiv keine Schnur oder Kunstköder.


 
Also gerade mit Gummiködern habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 


Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Nicht mein primäres Einsatzgebiet....bin eher altmodischer Ansitzangler

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bilch (9. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Danger_D schrieb:


> Also gerade mit Gummiködern habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk




Interessant! Es wurde hier schon diskutiert, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt Gummifische aus China zu bestellen.
Könntest Du vielleicht was mehr von deinen Erfahrungen mit den Chinagummis sagen? Oder einen Link posten?


----------



## Aalbubi (9. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich habe mir 5cm Gufis gekauft, die wie Keitech Easy Shiner aussehen. 100 STK für 14 Eur. Oder Dollar. Muss ich nur noch richtig ausprobieren.


----------



## tomxxxtom (9. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bilch schrieb:


> Interessant! Es wurde hier schon diskutiert, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt Gummifische aus China zu bestellen.
> Könntest Du vielleicht was mehr von deinen Erfahrungen mit den Chinagummis sagen? Oder einen Link posten?




Ich benutze gerne die hier https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SPAZIERGANG-FISCH-5-teile-los-Awaruna-Angeln-Lockt-10-cm-5g-K-nstliche-K-der-Wobbler/32888443096.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.38b64c4dIRySGM


Carolina-Rigg https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4848434&postcount=10085

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4848432&postcount=10084
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4857136&postcount=10372

#h


----------



## Danger_D (9. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Bilch schrieb:


> Interessant! Es wurde hier schon diskutiert, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt Gummifische aus China zu bestellen.
> Könntest Du vielleicht was mehr von deinen Erfahrungen mit den Chinagummis sagen? Oder einen Link posten?





PROLEURRE und Esfishing fand ich ganz gut. 

Habe auch diese hier bestellt, aber warte noch drauf: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-Pesca-Artificial-Fishing-Lure-88g-lot-Soft-Lure-Japan-Shad-Worm-Swimbait-Jig-Head-Fly/32869145604.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5e964c4dFMNmJ4
Ob es sich lohnt so lange drauf zu warten muss jeder selbst entscheiden


----------



## Aalbubi (10. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Habe jetzt die "Easy Shiner"  in 5cm getestet. Gib einfach in Aliexpress ANKI easy shiner ein.
Mein Link ist gefühlte 12km lang und ich habe grad keine Lust zu gucken, wie man ihn verkürzen kann. Ich habe jetzt für mich und 2 Freunde nachbestellt. 280 Stück für fast 23 Euro.

ps. über der Handyapp sind die Preise günstiger, warum auch immer.
1,8 Dollar für 20 Gufis. Da gibt es auch Rabatt ab 2 Packungen (je Farbe).


----------



## summa4ever (10. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die "Easy Shiner"  in 5cm getestet. Gib einfach in Aliexpress ANKI easy shiner ein....



Sind diese denn mit Tintenfischaroma versetzt, wie die originalen - habe eben bei. Artikel nichts gesehen? Die, die ich zuletzt gesehen hatte waren das nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aalbubi (10. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die sind definitiv nicht mit Aroma versetzt. Wenn man meint mit Aromen besser zu fangen, kann man seinen Kunstköder damit selber präparieren.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Schwimmen die ordentlich? Weich?


----------



## Aalbubi (10. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Die originalen Keitech in der Größe habe ich nicht. Sie wackeln eigentlich ganz gut, habe die aber auf etwas zu großen Jigs gefischt. Ich finde sie vom Gefühl her weich. Das ist jedoch ziemlich subjektiv!


----------



## Bilch (10. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich glaube es wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis ich zum ersten Mal eine Bestellung bei Aliexpress mache. Die Preise sind ja bis zu 10-mal niedriger und ich denke, dass man bei den Gummis nicht viel falsch machen kann |supergri


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (10. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Haha geht mir genauso. Meine erste werden wohl die easy shiner


----------



## Bilch (11. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei mir wahrscheinlich auch und zwar ein paar Farben von jeder Größe. Jetzt muss ich nur noch herausfinden welche Jigköpfe ich dazu bestelle :q


----------



## nigolo (11. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich suche Stinger (Angst-Drilling) finde jedoch keine bei Aliexpress. Habe schon diverse Suchwörter verwendet und keine Treffer bekommen.
Hat jemand ggf. den richtigen Namen oder kann mir einen Link senden ?


----------



## Fr33 (11. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ne- auch nix gefunden. Maximal Drillinge um das selber zu machen -aber da kann ich VMC im Großpack via Ebay kaufen. Ist die Quali besser.... Und die guten Drillinge kosten genau so viel wie bei uns....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Toll, paypal geht grad nicht auf Ali...


----------



## MarcinD (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Toll, paypal geht grad nicht auf Ali...





Ja, Paypal haben die deaktiviert um ihr eigenes System Alipay zu pushen. Ich zahle immer per sofortüberweisung. Noch nie Probleme gehabt, auch nicht bei Rückerstattung. 

Ali verwaltet das Geld des Verkäufers, bis die Wäre angekommen ist. Falls es Probleme gibt, bekommst es von Ali wieder, nicht vom Verkäufer. Das geht in der Regel innerhalb von 2 Tagen. 

Hab schon bestimmt 5 Fälle gehabt, wo die Wäre nicht angekommen ist. Immer ohne Probleme.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Danger_D (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Ja, Paypal haben die deaktiviert um ihr eigenes System Alipay zu pushen. Ich zahle immer per sofortüberweisung. Noch nie Probleme gehabt, auch nicht bei Rückerstattung.
> 
> Ali verwaltet das Geld des Verkäufers, bis die Wäre angekommen ist. Falls es Probleme gibt, bekommst es von Ali wieder, nicht vom Verkäufer. Das geht in der Regel innerhalb von 2 Tagen.
> 
> ...


Paypal kannst du nur bei manchen Verkäufern wählen. Gestern habe ich noch etwas bestellt und konnte Paypal benutzen. 

Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinD (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Danger_D schrieb:


> Paypal kannst du nur bei manchen Verkäufern wählen. Gestern habe ich noch etwas bestellt und konnte Paypal benutzen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk





Ok, danke. Wieder was gelernt.


Gruß 
Martin


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Bei meinem Verkäufer stand es ja zur Auswahl. Es kam am Ende nur die Fehlermeldung, dass das System ausgelastet sei.
Muss ich mir wohl doch mal ne Kreditkarte beantragen. Mein Warenkorb hat 66$


----------



## Slick (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kannst ruhigen Gewissens per giropay usw. bezahlen.
Ich habe schon für tausende Euros bei Aliexpress bestellt und immer mein Geld zurück bekommen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J710F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

*kotz*, dann muss ich ja erst online Banking einrichten und das dauert wieder ewig bis alles freigeschaltet ist etc...

 Ich denke, dass ich dann diese Bestellung erstmal per Sofortüberweisung tätigen werde.




Edit: Ich Trottel. Ich hab das gerade mit Vorkasse verwechselt...Online Banking scheint wohl unausweichlich zu sein um bei Ali zu bestellen. Man was ne Grütze


----------



## hanzz (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Bei meinem Verkäufer stand es ja zur Auswahl. Es kam am Ende nur die Fehlermeldung, dass das System ausgelastet sei.
> Muss ich mir wohl doch mal ne Kreditkarte beantragen. Mein Warenkorb hat 66$


Ne virtuelle KK hast in paar Minuten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ok. Dann muss ich mich damit heut Abend nochmal auseinandersetzen.
 Ich sehe nämlich schon, die ersten Artikel aus meinem Warenkorb sind schon nicht mehr lieferbar...


Kannst du Seiten/dienste empfehlen? Bin direkt auf Skrill gelandet, ist das jemandem bekannt?


----------



## dernettemann007 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer von euch richtig gute Stopper empfehlen.
Am besten aus Kautschuk, wie die von TFT oder auch FTM.
Die meisten erfüllen zwar ihren Zweck aber gut halten ist was anderes.

Ich setze die Stopper hauptsächlich zum Forellenfischen ein.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## trawar (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Stopper knote ich immer selber mit Mono an die Schnur.
Halten Top


----------



## dernettemann007 (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kann man sicherlich auch machen, aber ich suche doch eher eine Katschukvariante. Zumal ich die Stopper auch als Knotenschutz verwende.


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dernettemann007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch richtig gute Stopper empfehlen.
> Am besten aus Kautschuk, wie die von TFT oder auch FTM.
> ...




also diese kleinteile in china zu bestellen ist none sense . du sparst da eh nicht sonderlich viel und du kannst die qualität des gummis nicht überprüfen . der billige posten nützt dir gar nix , wenn nach 8 wochen alles spröde auseinanderfällt weil nicht uv stabil


ich bestelle reichlich in china  z.b. ruten,rollen, wobbler kopflampen usw ,aber du ärgerst dich einen wolf , wenn solche kleinteile nicht funzen


----------



## Kami One (14. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dernettemann007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch richtig gute Stopper empfehlen.
> Am besten aus Kautschuk, wie die von TFT oder auch FTM.
> ...



Also ich hab die hier: 

Karpfenangeln Gummi Stoppt Bobber Raum Bohnen für Rigging Float Blei Positionierung Angelschnur Tackle Spinner Köder Zubehör
http://s.aliexpress.com/32AveIba?fromSns=

Die sind super und halten gut. Sind halt aber nicht so schlank wie die von TFT.

Die hier gibt's auch als schlanke Version. Über die Qualität kann ich nix sagen. Für den Preis kann hab das aber mal testen. 

10 Gruppe 60 STÜCKE Grün Gummistopfen Angelschnur Widerstand Angelausrüstung Bohnen Raum Nicht Zu Verletzen Die Vertikale Linie bohnen
http://s.aliexpress.com/mUJJju22?fromSns=


----------



## Danger_D (15. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dernettemann007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch richtig gute Stopper empfehlen.
> Am besten aus Kautschuk, wie die von TFT oder auch FTM.
> ...


Hohe qualität Fischerei Bobber Stopper Schwimmer Einklang Olive Form Stopper Stoppt Raum Bohnen Leichte Durable praktische 5 cm/1,97"
http://s.aliexpress.com/VzeYRnua?fromSns=Copy

Bin mit diesen sehr zufrieden. 

Gesendet von meinem EML-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



dernettemann007 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer von euch richtig gute Stopper empfehlen.
> Am besten aus Kautschuk, wie die von TFT oder auch FTM.
> ...



Gerade wenn du mit feinen Ruten und dementsprechend kleinen Rutenringen losziehst, verbieten sich solche Gummistopper von vorherein.
Denn die Dinger bleiben zugern an den vordersten Ringen hängen.
Da bieten sich eher Fadenschnurstopper an, die flutschen gut durch.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



lolfisch schrieb:


> Die yapada spoons habe ich auch!
> Laufverhalten gefällt mir allerdings sind mir 3 Haken im Drill aufgebogen, bei Forellen um die 2kg...
> Also Haken würde ich an deiner Stelle tauschen, scharf aber biegen sehr leicht auf.


Aus aktuellem Anlass: ich habe zwar mit anderen spoons gefischt (link folgt), aber die Haken haben gehalten. Zwei lachsforellen von gut zwei Kilo und dann eine von 3,7 Kilo. Allerdings mit leichtem Gerät entsprechend vorsichtig gedrillt.

OUTKIT 5pcs Mix Colors 3cm 3g Fishing Spoon Lure Swim Bait Isca Artificial Trout Lure Pesca Fishing Tackle Leurre Truite Spoons
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YHhxIS5

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fragezeichen (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Müsst ihr immer diese seltsamen Links posten die entweder am PC nicht funktionieren oder in einer Ansicht enden die absolut unbenutzbar ist? 



Ich finde das fürchterlich. Die normalen Links gehen wenigstens auf allen Geräten.


----------



## machristoph (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Müsst ihr immer diese seltsamen Links posten die entweder am PC nicht funktionieren oder in einer Ansicht enden die absolut unbenutzbar ist?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde das fürchterlich. Die normalen Links gehen wenigstens auf allen Geräten.



Öffne den Link, kopiere die Nummer hinter item/ und vor .html und gib ihn in die Suchleiste ein. Voilà.


----------



## Aalbubi (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Kleine Frage: gibt es vielleicht gute Offset Haken bei Ali? Ich war schon in nem Angelladen und da waren leider nur viel zu große. Kleinere wurden da nur schon als fertiges Rig geordert und kleine Offset Haken werden dort auch nicht bestellt. Ich würde gerne welche für meine 5cm Easy Shiner Kopien verwenden. Falls jemand eine Meinung oder sogar ein Produkt empfehlen kann, würde ich mich freuen  . ps. ich habe nichts mit der Suchfunktion gefunden, falls es schon mal sowas gab, bitte nicht erschlagen|engel:. Keine Ahnung ob so kleine Köder am Offset funzen, steige dort gerade ein.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Fragezeichen schrieb:


> Müsst ihr immer diese seltsamen Links posten die entweder am PC nicht funktionieren oder in einer Ansicht enden die absolut unbenutzbar ist?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich finde das fürchterlich. Die normalen Links gehen wenigstens auf allen Geräten.


Sorry, das ist der link aus der App heraus. Da ich nur mit der App und Smartphone /Tapatalk arbeite, hab ich keine Ahnung, wie ich einen "normalen" link erstellen könnte... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schodde (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich habe ganz gute offsethaken bei meredith bestellt.

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/MEREDITH-50pcs-lot-Fishing-Soft-Worm-Hooks-High-Carbon-Steel-Wide-Super-Lock-Fishhooks-Lure-Softjerk/1667059_32791994040.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.8148356.2.72742f33rP6


----------



## summa4ever (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Hey, ich suche langfristig eine Schnur für meine leichte Barsch/Forellenrute. Derzeit fische ich eine 0.06(glaube Power Pro) die Kastking mega 8 habe ich nicht so fein gesehen. Ich weiß, dass Durchmesser und Tragkraft Schall und Rauch sind und mehr so Richtmaße darstellen, aber die 10lb Version bei Kastking wird mit 0.14 angegeben. Bei grober Umrechnung von lbs in kg und von Nassknotenkraft in lineare Tragkraft komme ich in etwa auf 6kg - das was auch die meine haben soll. Aber der Durchmesserunterschied ist schon krass. Hat jemand die schon einmal gefischt oder hat jemand eine andere Empfehlung? Vg Benedikt 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Seaknight Nano Line oder KastKing MaxThin 8 … allerdings kosten die wieder bischen mehr.


----------



## Ganerc (19. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



summa4ever schrieb:


> Hey, ich suche langfristig eine Schnur für meine leichte Barsch/Forellenrute. Derzeit fische ich eine 0.06(glaube Power Pro) die Kastking mega 8 habe ich nicht so fein gesehen. Ich weiß, dass Durchmesser und Tragkraft Schall und Rauch sind und mehr so Richtmaße darstellen, aber die 10lb Version bei Kastking wird mit 0.14 angegeben. Bei grober Umrechnung von lbs in kg und von Nassknotenkraft in lineare Tragkraft komme ich in etwa auf 6kg - das was auch die meine haben soll. Aber der Durchmesserunterschied ist schon krass. Hat jemand die schon einmal gefischt oder hat jemand eine andere Empfehlung? Vg Benedikt
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


Tag 



Passt doch 6 kg bei 0,14 ist ein Realistischer wert.





mfg


----------



## Aalbubi (19. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Dane für den Link und die Empfehlung!


----------



## summa4ever (19. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Danke für die Empfehlung. Die Kastking Max thin finde ich nicht. Die seaknight werde ich mir mal anschauen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## machristoph (19. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Ich bin gerade dabei, die China Schnüre zumindest von den BC Rollen runterzuwerfen. Hatte vor allem Probleme mit Einschneiden in unteren Lagen. Außerdem sind sie deutlich dicker als gute Schnüre hier bei realistischerweise ähnlicher Tragkraft.


----------



## Fragezeichen (19. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wegen Offsethaken: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-lot-High-carbon-steel-fishing-hooks-2-crank-hook-lure-Worm-Sharp-hook-Pesca-for/32815441629.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.71724c4diTOfEd

Die taugen auch, habe ich hier mehrere Pakete rumliegen. Ob eine der Größen optimal an die 5er Shiner passen kann ich leider nicht sagen, ich habe keine Shiner hier. Ich vermute ehrlich gesagt von meinen gelinkten der 4er ist minimal zu klein und 2er zu groß. Zwischen den beiden Größen ist ein ziemlicher Sprung. Die vorher gelinkten Meredith dürften da besser passen in 2 oder 4.

An Gummifische oder bauchige Köder passen extraweite bzw. mit Spitze höher als Öhr in der Regel besser, für Wurmkörper tuns meistens die normalen. Ist eh so eine Sache mit Offset, ich hab von verschiedenen Herstellern Haken (China, Gamakatsu, Balzer, Dreamtackle...), weil mal für einen Köder der Bauch nicht reicht oder wenn der Bauch reicht ist der Haken zu lang usw.

Wenn man nur ganz bestimmte Köder benutzt kommt man mit weniger aus, weil man immer die gleichen braucht, aber wenn man anfängt mit etlichen Formen, Arten und Größen bei Gummis zu experimentieren braucht man auch echt viele verschiedene Haken um perfekt passende zu haben.

Im Notfall bekommt man aber so ziemlich alles mit einem Messer passend hingewurstelt, wenns halt nicht anders geht. Am Gummi rumgeschnitten natürlich, nicht am Haken.


----------



## Schodde (19. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

ich glaube die von fragezeichen habe ich auch noch. wenn es die sind sind sie etwas bauchiger als die meredith. und richtig zäher stahl...


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Heute sind die Kopien vom Swing Impact gekommen. Top Verarbeitung und definitiv mein nächster Köder beim Zanderangeln


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Haste mal nen Direktlink oder ne Artikelbezeichnung?


----------



## summa4ever (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haste mal nen Direktlink oder ne Artikelbezeichnung?


JonStar 5 teile/los weichen köder 8 cm/4,7g 11 cm/9,5g weicher köder ripper shad fischerei locken silicon köder wobbler hecht bass fishing
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/x1X6HrL

Die hab ich mir geholt. Hab nichts dran auszusetzen. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H870 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RAUBFISCHULTRA (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haste mal nen Direktlink oder ne Artikelbezeichnung?





Gern 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bfFhrNLF


----------



## u-see fischer (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Haste mal nen Direktlink oder ne Artikelbezeichnung?



Auf den Tüten steht "Meredith" drauf, daher bei Ali nach "Meredith Soft Lure" suchen, erster Treffer: https://de.aliexpress.com/store/pro...384a-4922-8a96-69b7ac2114e8&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Vielen Dank Leute


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*

Wenn ich mir den Preis für die 18cm ansehe, ist der aber nich so doll, mit 1,86 Eur dürfte der Köder hier auch nicht viel teurer sein, bei den kleineren ist der Preis aber gut.


----------



## Danger_D (23. September 2018)

*AW: Wirklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*



Danger_D schrieb:


> Maximumcatch Fishing Rod Baitcasting 2,1 Mt/2,4 Mt 4 Stück Reisen Kohlefaser Angelrute Schnelle Action Casting Rod
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Baitcasting-Rod-2-1M-4Pieces-Travel-Carbon-Fiber-Fishing-Rod/32684479188.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.543d4c4dtzIHJ7
> 
> Gerade bestellt in der 20-80g Version mit coupon für ca. 18 Euro...
> ...



So die Rute war am Freitag da und wurde gestern den ganzen tag getestet. 

Verarbeitung ist gut. Wirkt zwar alles sehr einfach aber ich konnte keinen Fehler feststellen. Steckverbindungen sind auch sauber gearbeitet.

Die Rute hat zwar ne spitzen Aktion ist aber ehr mittelhart.

Mit nem 20g jighead konnte ich gut werfen und jiggen. Mehr als 40g würde ich aber nicht dranhängen.

Einen Zander von 57 cm konnte ich sicher landen. 

Bisher bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Danger_D (29. September 2018)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-Pesca-Artificial-Fishing-Lure-88g-lot-Soft-Lure-Japan-Shad-Worm-Swimbait-Jig-Head-Fly/32869145604.html?s

Sind heute gekommen. Versand hat 28 Tage gedauert. Leider ist das weiß rot verfärbt. Es ist deutlich rötlicher als man auf dem Foto sieht. Kommt wohl daher das alle 10 Farben in einem Beutel verpackt waren. 
Die Verarbeitung ist gut. Material fühlt sich auch gut an. Am Montag werde ich sie testen.


----------



## quincy73 (11. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen! 
Kann mir jemand gute Spinnerbaits o.ä. (für Barsch) bei Ali empfehlen?  Hab mir mal ein paar Spoons gekauft, aber die waren nix, der Lack ging schon vom angucken ab...


----------



## t-dieter26 (1. November 2018)

Was ist eigentlich bei kastking los? Für das 4-fach Geflecht (super Power) wurde der Preis seit Sommer mehr als verdoppelt.
Ist wohl die beliebteste Ali Marke (gewesen?) was Braid angeht.Ich hatte mir auch eine Spule zur Probe bestellt und war zufrieden soweit.
Aber zu dem Preis werde ich die nicht mehr bestellen , auch nicht mit etwas 11.11. Rabatt


----------



## Aalbubi (1. November 2018)

Also letztens lag der Preis für die MEGA 8 bei 18 euro für ca 450m. Recht günstig. Hast Recht, ist teurer geworden. Ich warte seit ein paar Monaten auf meine Creature Baits von Meredith. Seit 3 Wochen soll es angeblich mit der lokalen Spedition geliefert werden (kein Brief von Zoll bekommen). Abwarten und hoffen, das es vor dem 24.11 ankommt, da ich sonst ein Disput öffnen muss  . Sonst hat jede Bestellung aus China keine 3 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## Fr33 (1. November 2018)

t-dieter26 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich bei kastking los? Für das 4-fach Geflecht (super Power) wurde der Preis seit Sommer mehr als verdoppelt.
> Ist wohl die beliebteste Ali Marke (gewesen?) was Braid angeht.Ich hatte mir auch eine Spule zur Probe bestellt und war zufrieden soweit.
> Aber zu dem Preis werde ich die nicht mehr bestellen , auch nicht mit etwas 11.11. Rabatt



Schau dir mal die SeaKnight Monster W8 an …. ich vermute ist die selbe Schnur  Ist aber günstiger.... im BA Forum scheinen da einige gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht zu haben.


----------



## summa4ever (4. November 2018)

Habt jemand ne Empfehlung für Flourocarbon? Hab bisher wenig Erfahrung mit Flouro allgemein, daher die Frage. Bisher hab ich immer Vorfacher einfach aus Mono gebunden.


----------



## nostradamus (4. November 2018)

hi,
suche auch noch eine gute geflochtene schnur. sollte mindestens 6- 8 fach geflochten sein und auch in der größe 8 verfügbar sein.
danke
mario


----------



## Scholle 0 (4. November 2018)

Moin, 

wie schaut es aus, hat der ein oder andere schon einmal Ruten in China bestellt?
Mir geht es hier um die Kategorie 100- 150€.
Lohnt sich das von der Qualität her.
Oder haben wir da mehr überteuerten Schrott.
Wobei ich eigentlich sagen muss, dass ich, wenn ich etwas teurer gekauft habe in China als der Durchschnitt von Vergleichsprodukten, bis jetzt nur top Qualität hatte.


----------



## machristoph (5. November 2018)

Ich habe schon Ruten bestellt, aber eher im 70 EUR Spektrum, z. B. Tsurinoya Proflex. M. E. deutlich besser als das, was Du in DE in diesem Preisspektrum bekommst (Fuji-Ringe z. B.). Aber die Charakteristik der Rute ist immer ein bißchen Überraschungspaket. 
Würde also zumindest mal schauen, ob es irgendwelche Erfahrungen gibt. Häufig sieht man bei youtube Videos (zumeist aus RU), die die Aktion zumindest erahnen lassen. Und wenn Du Russisch kannst, erfährst Du vielleicht sogar noch mehr.


----------



## machristoph (5. November 2018)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Habt jemand ne Empfehlung für Flourocarbon? Hab bisher wenig Erfahrung mit Flouro allgemein, daher die Frage. Bisher hab ich immer Vorfacher einfach aus Mono gebunden.


 Vieles bei Ali ist kein 100% Fluo, sondern nur Coated. 
Mit dem Kastking Fluorokote (die machen das sehr transparent) habe ich trotzdem keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Keine Probleme, unerklärlichen Abrisse o.ä. 
Mit 100% Fluo der Marke Angryfish bin ich hingegen überhaupt nicht klargekommen. Das reißt bei mir beim Wurf kurz hinter dem Knoten. Das kann natürlich an nicht genügend sanftem Zuziehen und Befeuchten liegen, passiert mir aber bei teurerem Fluo nicht...


----------



## summa4ever (5. November 2018)

machristoph schrieb:


> Vieles bei Ali ist kein 100% Fluo, sondern nur Coated.
> Mit dem Kastking Fluorokote (die machen das sehr transparent) habe ich trotzdem keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Keine Probleme, unerklärlichen Abrisse o.ä.
> Mit 100% Fluo der Marke Angryfish bin ich hingegen überhaupt nicht klargekommen. Das reißt bei mir beim Wurf kurz hinter dem Knoten. Das kann natürlich an nicht genügend sanftem Zuziehen und Befeuchten liegen, passiert mir aber bei teurerem Fluo nicht...



Alles klar, werd ich mal probieren. Danke dir!


----------



## hartmutz (6. November 2018)

hat jemand schonmal diese Gummies getestet?
ist die Mischung auch so weich wie beim original ?

https://goo.gl/SAnhcL


----------



## magut (6. November 2018)

Hi @ all- ich such Zandergummis so um die 13-15 cm . hab einige Seiten hier durchgeblättert aber nix gefunden.
Hat hier jemand schon was gefunden ? Alles was ich finde ist max. 12 cm oder- wenn größer sauteuer
LG
Mario


----------



## machristoph (6. November 2018)

hartmutz schrieb:


> hat jemand schonmal diese Gummies getestet?
> ist die Mischung auch so weich wie beim original ?
> 
> https://goo.gl/SAnhcL


Esfishing ist sehr gute Qualität, aber etwas weniger weich als das Original


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. November 2018)

Habe schon ne längere Zeit paar Gummis aus China hier, bisher nur kurz auf Schwimmbewegung getestet.

Die hier habe ich in 7,5mm. Habe ich mir für Barsch zugelegt, Zander geht da aber auch noch drauf. Die Schwimmbewegung ist definitiv eine Schwanzaktion. Dieser wedelt wie wild hin und her. Flanken tun die Fische gar nicht. Der Lauf gefällt, sollte gut auf Barsch gehen. Werde die Tage mal an nem See testen, wo auf jeden Fall Barsche beißen sollten. Dir Gummimischung ist schön weich. Der weiße ist am weichesten, die anderen beiden Farben minimal härter. Aber immer noch schön. Was noch zu sagen ist. Ich habe die bisher nur an nem 2/0 Jig befestigt. Der ist mir allerdings schon zu lang. Habe mir 1/0 bestellt. Das könnte das Laufverhalten nochmal positiv beeinflussen. Bin gespannt.
Werde davon auf jeden Fall noch die größere Variante testen.








Diese beiden schwimmen auch gut. Twister ähnlich. Sollte auch gehen für Barsch, weicher Gummi. Die linken gefallen mir besser. Bei den anderen wirken mir die Farben zu künstlich.
Zumal haben die noch Shrimpgeruch.
















Die sind auch gut. Ebenfalls Schwanzaktion.
Schöne Farbe, aber etwas härterer Gummi. Sollte für Hecht/Zander/Barsch aber auch klappen.









Intensivere Tests folgen hoffentlich demnächst mal.


----------



## ae71 (7. November 2018)

Hallo, @ magut hier mal welche:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Awaruna-Angeln-Lockt-8-cm-9-5-cm-13-cm-K-nstliche-K-der-Wobbler/32870001160.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.387.31293c00PjR8cp

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/NOEBY-Weicher-K-der-Grub-Weiche-K-der-Angeln-Locken-Paddle-Schwanz-Silikon-K-der-Isca/32836506146.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1de24c4dmwO8Eb

Die habe ich mir gekauft ! Die oberen in9,5cm und 13 cm. Die 2. in 12 cm. Preise finde ich aktzeptabel.
Die hier auch: etwas teurer, aber ok. Zur fängigkeit kann ich sagen das die 2. also die nachgemachten monkey lures mir schon ein Hecht mit 70cm und ein Barsch gebracht haben.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Soft-lure-baits-EASY-SHINNER-5/32575351717.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dQ0esqo


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2018)

Gerade bestellt in jeweils 3 Farben

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-NEW-Easy-Shiner-6-1-Fishing-Lure-Soft-3pcs-155cm-30g-Plastics-baits-China-Swimbait/32822048260.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dUqHUap

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-10cm-7-5g-Esfishing-FLK-MINNOW-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Baits-Leurre-souple-Shad-Carp-Fishing/32800264497.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dUqHUap


----------



## Aalbubi (7. November 2018)

Gib einmal Meredith Awaruna ein. Sollte der zweite Köder sein. Schauen sehr schön aus.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2018)

Die sehen exakt aus wie die von mir bestellten.
Hätte auch die Meredith genommen, aber bei dem Hersteller geht PP leider nicht. Deshalb ESfishing.
Bin gespannt


----------



## machristoph (7. November 2018)

Esfishing ist m.E. von der Qualität besser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2018)

Umso besser


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2018)

Also gerade die kleinen 7,5cm Gufis getestet. Habe den weißen genommen weil extrem trübes Wasser. Ich kann nur sagen, geiler Köder. Biss auf Biss. Der Gufi sieht immernoch aus wie neu nach ca 12 Barschen. Wenn ich höre, dass Lieblingsköder teilweise nach einem Biss im Arsch sind...





Was ich noch festgestellt habe: Der Gufi flankt doch leicht. Habe jetzt mal einen anderen Jigkopf genommen, einen ohne Blei vorne am Haken um den Gufi zu fixieren. Halte da sowieso nix von. Reißen immer irgendwann die Köder ein.
Naja auf jeden Fall ist dann kein Gewicht vorne im Gufi und der ist dadurch beweglicher. Wenn ich den Haken jetzt noch ne Nummer kleiner wähle wird er sich noch besser bewegen. Meine 1/0er müssten die Tage eintrudeln. Und Bleigewicht so niedrig wie möglich wählen, sonst sinkt er zu Boden wie ein Stein. Weiß nicht wie schwer der jetzige ist, aber schätze 3,maximal 4g. Perfektes Gewicht für den Köder. Sinkt perfekt ab. 7g Kopf gefällt mir gar nicht an dem Köder. Ging aber in dem See eh nicht, da extrem schlammig und blättrig.


----------



## magut (7. November 2018)

Danke an alle für die Links und eure Hilfe!!!!!! schau mal gleich alles durch

LG
Mario


----------



## tomxxxtom (7. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gerade bestellt in jeweils 3 Farben
> 
> 
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-10cm-7-5g-Esfishing-FLK-MINNOW-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Baits-Leurre-souple-Shad-Carp-Fishing/32800264497.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dUqHUap



Hab mal eine Aktion erwischt.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. November 2018)

Die Kastking Sharky II gibt es ab 20€ im pre-sale. Da schlag ich wahrscheinlich zu und das wird dann mein neues Salzwasser Urlaubsröllchen.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-HOT-SALE-5000-Series-100-Waterproof-Larger-Spool-Max-Drag-13KG-Spinning-Reel-Lighter-Stronger/32596352697.html


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. November 2018)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Neue-2018-Angeln-Weicher-K-der-Wobbler-Es-Einfach-Putzer-7-2-st-cke-Gro/32869086957.html?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000023.10.62fe3739KOKfP3

Will mir die eventuell für Hecht holen. Schaut euch mal bitte unten das Video auf der Seite an. Wie hat der den Drilling da befestigt? Sieht aus wie ein Stinger, aber anscheinend mit Sprengring weil er nicht eingehakt ist, sondern frei hängt. Aber wie hängt der im Fisch? Und wie ist der vorne befestigt? Ich sehe keinen Jighaken.

Meint ihr das geht damit auch? Nutze die Dinger für meine Zvartzonker Gufis, ist ne echt geile Montage weil der Köder nicht versteift.


https://www.angel-domaene.de/svartz...MIl7e1tJTD3gIViaQYCh301QjPEAQYBCABEgIOR_D_BwE

//Ok ich habs

https://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-swedish-style-screw-jighead-3-stueck-14g--26581.html


----------



## Barsch-Erna (7. November 2018)

huhu, ist zwar kein Gummifisch und nicht aus China, aber hat mir von gestern Abend bis jetzt 3 Zander gebracht...vielleicht interessiert es ja den einen oder anderen...dazu noch günstig wie ich finde..
Hab allerdings die Drillinge ausgetauscht, da ich sie zu groß fand. 
Lg


----------



## magut (8. November 2018)

geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich damit in der Donau fische--brauch da schlanke  Gummis da die Ströhmung sehr stark ist
aber trotzdem Danke!
LG
Mario


----------



## someuniqname (8. November 2018)

hallo,

weiss jemand warum nun links in diesem thread auf http//aliexpress noch durch einen anderen server geleitet werden (und nur diese)? dies war so glaube ich früher nicht so

der link 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfi...?spm=a2g0x.10010108.1000023.10.62fe3739KOKfP3

zb. ist eigentlich 

https://lx2rv.com/eu/?id=t4lo&url=h...pm%3Da2g0x.10010108.1000023.10.62fe3739KOKfP3

wenn ich einen link aus dem browser nehme sehe ich nur den originalen link

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wasserdichte-Sicherheit-Fall-ABS-Kunststoff-Werkzeug-Box-Au-en-Fahrzeug-Kit-Box-Versiegelt-Sicherheit-Ausr-stung/32851168362.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.74a72e0eBo1PW6

weiss jemand wer diesen redirect über lx2rv.com einfügt?

/mfg


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (8. November 2018)

Heut wieder gefangen ohne Ende mit den kleinen Chinafischen. Echt top Köder, kann man nicht anders sagen. Nach 30 Barschen, zwar keine großen, sieht der Gufi aus wie neu


Langsam kann ich mich totwerfen mit Gufis . Gestern noch die kleinen in 3 Farben bestellt und eine Packung von den großen.
Hab dann um die 100 Gufis hier rumflattern  Geil

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Angeln-Locken-2018-Weiche-Wobbler-Es-Einfach-Putzer-3-20-st-cke-7-6-cm/32852083998.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dAHI2kj

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Neue-2018-Angeln-Weicher-K-der-Wobbler-Es-Einfach-Putzer-7-2-st-cke-Gro/32869086957.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dAHI2kj


----------



## Laichzeit (8. November 2018)

Ich hab die Swing-Impact Clone dieses Jahr getestet und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Die Motoroil-Farbe lief am Besten.


----------



## Scheibenwel (10. November 2018)

Hey hat wer nen Klon von den Wobble Shads und Smokin Swimmer gefunden? Würd mich freuen über nen Link


----------



## STRULIK (12. November 2018)

Moin

hat jemand schon mal günstige Patronnenbleie bestellt?


----------



## W.M. (12. November 2018)

STRULIK schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hat jemand schon mal günstige Patronnenbleie bestellt?


Als Beispiel: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-Lead-Fishing-Sinker-Fishing-Bullet-Shaped-Weights-Casting-Sinkers-Weight-2-5g-3-5g-5g/32805823901.html

Suche dort nach "Bullet weights".


----------



## tomxxxtom (12. November 2018)

STRULIK schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> hat jemand schon mal günstige Patronnenbleie bestellt?





https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-St-cke-Angeln-Sinker-Kupfer-8-Gr-e-Spiegeln-Bass-Gewichte-Gold-Zubeh-r-Teile/32873391774.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4diW8p5w


----------



## Michael_05er (12. November 2018)

So ruhig hier, dabei war doch großer Sale am 11.11.? Ich hab mal diverse Spoons geshoppt, mal schauen, was die taugen. Nachdem ich im Dänemark-Urlaub schon ein paar dicke Forellen gefangen habe, bin ich auf den Geschmack gekommen  Bilder gibt es, wenn die Lieferungen eintrudeln...


----------



## magut (12. November 2018)

Hab ettliche Gummis und Bootszubehör bestellt Fotos folgen wenn das Zeug eintrudelt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. November 2018)

Meine Bestellungen wurden auch bereits verschickt


----------



## el.Lucio (12. November 2018)

Hab gestern auch zum ersten Mal bei Ali bestellt. Mal schauen was ankommt.


----------



## STRULIK (13. November 2018)

Habe auch Haufe Zeugs bestellt. Bin mal gespannt.
Die Preise haben die Chinesen richtig angezogen.


----------



## hartmutz (13. November 2018)

die Preise wurden nicht wirklich angezogen, der Euro hat gegenüber dem Dollar einfach extrem an wert verloren in den letzten Wochen


----------



## Purist (13. November 2018)

Die Preise ändern sich ständig. Manche Sachen kosten heute das doppelte, drei oder vierfache wie vor 1 oder 2 Jahren, andere kosten nur noch die Hälfte oder 1/3 des Preises von damals.
Der Dollarkurs spielt dabei die kleinste Rolle, eher eine Mischung aus Angebot und Nachfrage. Hohe Nachfrage auf ein Produkt das nur wenige chin. Händler anbieten und der Preis geht durch die Decke. Sinkt die Nachfrage, aber auch wenn die Konkurrenz zunimmt, geht der Preis in den Keller.


----------



## Fr33 (13. November 2018)

Ich sehe die Preisentwicklung vor solchen Events wie dem 11.11. immer anhand meiner Bestellungen die weit davor waren. Rund 3-4 Wochen vor dem 11.11. gehen die Preise hoch. Mit dem 11.11. Rabatt biste dann bischeh über dem alten Preis ohne Event-Rabatt. Stimmt aber schon, dass gerade bei "besseren" Produkten die Preise schon höher gehen bzw. mehr schwanken.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2018)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pali...expid=3f725da9-2ba0-4a78-97b6-657cbccfa4b0-21


Die teste ich als nächstes. Sehen von der Verarbeitung echt top aus.


----------



## summa4ever (15. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Palisander-3D-Gescannte-Weichen-Fisch-5g10g20g40g-1-st-ck-Angeln-Locken-Mit-Perfekte-T-Stil-Paddle/32949725701.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.174.792f4278qAgDA2&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10320_10065_10068_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10924_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10920_10921_10304_10922_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10843_10059_10884_10887_100031_10319_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_pvid=3f725da9-2ba0-4a78-97b6-657cbccfa4b0&algo_expid=3f725da9-2ba0-4a78-97b6-657cbccfa4b0-21
> 
> 
> Die teste ich als nächstes. Sehen von der Verarbeitung echt top aus.



Die habe ich mir auch bestellt. Womit fischt du die? Normalen Jigkopf? ich habe mir dazu dieses Stingersystem bestellt: https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/1PC-Fishing-Rig-Double-VMC-Fishing-Hooks-With-Screw-Connector-105lb-65lb-Breaking-Strength-Stingers-For/2137013_32946901694.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.17.184b212azlhfXT
ist aber noch nciht da, ich kann also keine Aussage zu Qualität etc machen. Dazu brauch ich dann auch noch Gewichte zum vorschalten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2018)

Entweder mit so einem System, oder mit screw in Bleikopf und dann nur mit Stinger, ohne Jighaken.

https://www.angelsport-welt.de/scre...MI7u-i7rDW3gIVQeJ3Ch3jngRfEAQYAyABEgLRS_D_BwE

Bei größeren Ködern mache ich das nur noch so. So ein Endlanger Jighaken versteift unnötig den Köder.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. November 2018)

Ich bin dafür, dass man den Threadtitel etwas anpasst. "Wirklich gutes China-Tackle".
Es geht ja eh längst nicht mehr nur um Wobblet . Fände ich gut, denn bei Ali gibts echt ne Menge geilen Stuff.

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab mir mal ne Rute bestellt. Wollt eh noch ne Light für Barsch. Ganz ehrlich, für umgerechnet 50 Euro mit Versand sieht die Rute Verarbeitungstechnisch auf den Bildern aus wie mindestens 150 Euro. Ich wage es mal.
Optisch sieht das Ding auf jeden mal richtig nice aus


https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/ROSEWOOD-New-2-1m-High-Carbon-M-Power-5-16g-Lure-Weight-1-5-Spinning-Fishing/2137013_32796841615.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.8148356.42.5a9c70f9ADGsQA


----------



## Inni (15. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Palisander-3D-Gescannte-Weichen-Fisch-5g10g20g40g-1-st-ck-Angeln-Locken-Mit-Perfekte-T-Stil-Paddle/32949725701.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.174.792f4278qAgDA2&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10320_10065_10068_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10924_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10920_10921_10304_10922_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10843_10059_10884_10887_100031_10319_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_pvid=3f725da9-2ba0-4a78-97b6-657cbccfa4b0&algo_expid=3f725da9-2ba0-4a78-97b6-657cbccfa4b0-21
> 
> 
> Die teste ich als nächstes. Sehen von der Verarbeitung echt top aus.



Ein 16cm Gummi den man nicht kennt für 3,40 ... naja, muss jeder selber wissen. Aber ich behaupte man das man dafür in .de Marken bekommt ...


----------



## hans21 (17. November 2018)

kwt


----------



## Localhorst (18. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass man den Threadtitel etwas anpasst. "Wirklich gutes China-Tackle".
> Es geht ja eh längst nicht mehr nur um Wobblet . Fände ich gut, denn bei Ali gibts echt ne Menge geilen Stuff.
> 
> Ich konnte es nicht lassen und hab mir mal ne Rute bestellt. Wollt eh noch ne Light für Barsch. Ganz ehrlich, für umgerechnet 50 Euro mit Versand sieht die Rute Verarbeitungstechnisch auf den Bildern aus wie mindestens 150 Euro. Ich wage es mal.
> ...



Der Link zu der Rute zeigt gerade einen Preis von 25 nicht 50 ;-)

(Upps, Versand übersehen... Nehme meine Klugsch... zurück    )


----------



## magut (18. November 2018)

eine Frage an alle die sich eine "Sharky II" geordert haben. Ich überleg mir eine 2000 oder 3000 für die Donau zum Zanderfischen zu holen. Wie seid ihr mit dem Teil bisher zufrieden? Ich hab mir vor 2 Jahren eine 1000 zu UL angeln geholt. Die wurde bisher ziemlich geqüält und hat auch schon gut gearbeitet. Leider hab ich nun da Gefühl sie läuft irgendwie "ausgemergelt" . Funzt zwar alles wie es soll, aber so richtig schön läuft die nicht mehr. Wie geht es Euch da mit den größeren Rollen?
LG
Mario


----------



## mattesen 17 (20. November 2018)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich hab die Swing-Impact Clone dieses Jahr getestet und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Die Motoroil-Farbe lief am Besten.


Sind die  uv - aktiv? Das wird ja bei Ali nicht extra beworben mit Ausnahme der einen weißlichen Farbe.


----------



## summa4ever (20. November 2018)

mattesen 17 schrieb:


> Sind die  uv - aktiv? Das wird ja bei Ali nicht extra beworben mit Ausnahme der einen weißlichen Farbe.


Manche ja, manche nicht. Ich habe die, die ich besitze mal unter üb fotografiert.

Ich persönlich habe manchmal Probleme die Köderfarben anhand von Bildern einzuschätzen. Ich weiß bis heute nicht, wie Motoröl bei Chinaködern aussieht. Steht meist ja nicht explizit dran.


----------



## audi170 (21. November 2018)

Hallo summa4ever, hättest Du mal einen Link zu den 3 großen Ködern oben links auf deinem Foto. die leuchten so herrlich unter UV.


----------



## summa4ever (21. November 2018)

Ueff... Das hab ich befürchtet. 

Sind diese hier:
JonStar 5 teile/los weichen köder 8 cm/4,7g 11 cm/9,5g weicher köder ripper shad fischerei locken silicon köder wobbler hecht bass fishing
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bi7YFK9F

Bestellt habe ich die Farben grün, schwarz und rot in 11cm


----------



## audi170 (21. November 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, konntest das Laufverhalten schon testen ?


----------



## summa4ever (21. November 2018)

audi170 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort, konntest das Laufverhalten schon testen ?


Jaein, ich hatte sie am Fr mit am Wasser, kann aber tatsächlich nicht sagen wie sie liefen. Ich glaube ganz gut. Gefangen habe ich nichts, das aber nicht nur mit diesen, auch mit easy shiner (original) und diversen wobblern nicht.

Edit/Ergänzung: ich muss dabei aber ehrlicherweise auch sagen, dass ich erst ein halbes Jahr Spinnangel und bisher ausßer 3 Barschen und 2 untermaßigen Hechten noch nichts gefangen habe.... ich würde daher den Fehler bei mir durch falsche Köderführung, falsche Stellen etc deutlich höher sehen als bei den Ködern


----------



## audi170 (22. November 2018)

Ich bestelle einfach mal 3 Tüten. Viele Grüße und Danke für die Info


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. November 2018)

Freue mich mega auf meine, hoffentlich bald kommenden, Gummifische.
Bin heiß wie Frittenfett die zu testen. Das Gute ist: Am Fluss kannst du unmöglich am Fisch vorbeiangeln. So kann man am besten sehen, ob ein Köder fängt oder nicht.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Freue mich mega auf meine, hoffentlich bald kommenden, Gummifische.
> Bin heiß wie Frittenfett die zu testen. Das Gute ist: Am Fluss kannst du unmöglich am Fisch vorbeiangeln. So kann man am besten sehen, ob ein Köder fängt oder nicht.



Wie meinst Du denn das bitte? Kannst Du da mal näher drauf eingehen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. November 2018)

Wenn ein Fluss, in dem Fall meine, 3-5m breit ist und du nen Köder durchleierst, wird der Hecht den auf jeden fall bemerken.
Am See musst du mehr Glück haben die Stellen zu finden, wo die Fische grad stehen. Im Fluss ist das leichter die Aufmerksamkeit des Fisches auf den Köder zu ziehen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2018)

Heute ist was angekommen. Allerdings fehlen noch 2 Farben von dem Monkey Lures Verschnitt... Mal gucken ob die noch kommen. Habe alle mal begrabbelt, Verarbeitung kann man echt nicht meckern. Super weiche Gummimischung. Die 155mm Easy Shiner sind etwas fester. Finde ich aber gut, tut der Haltbarkeit gut. Bin mega gespannt, werde die morgen mal testen.

Achja: Die riechen richtig geil nach Krebs. Als ich nur die Umverpackung geöffnet habe, kam mir schon ein extrem fischiger Geruch entgegen.


----------



## Inni (24. November 2018)

Vincent, kannst Du mal bitte Vergleichsfoto machen, mit normalen Licht und mit UV?
Danke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2018)

Ich konnts nicht lassen und hab einen Köder getestet. Paar Würfe gemacht.











Montiert am Screw in Bleikopf und ein Stinger. Ist nach dem 72er aber schon demoliert.
Köder 1 fängt. Hatte noch 3 weitere Attacken.

UV teste ich mal


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2018)

Ich hab grad mal UV getestet. Also bei den kleinen Easy Shinern leuchten weiß und Gelb unter UV Licht. Bei den 155mm Easy Shinern leuchten alle. Die weißen leuchten sogar 10min später im Dunkeln noch wie ein Feuermelder.

Die naturfarbenen leuchten unter UV Licht komplett gelb.





Der Rest ist nicht UV aktiv


----------



## magut (24. November 2018)

Hab am Freitag die erste Lieferung bekommen V Tail Köder gedacht für Zander. Größe passt, aber das ist eigentlich auch schon alles.
Harte Gummimischung, Völlig verfärbt und teilweise verformt. Augen fallen beim angreifen schon raus.
Hab Angst, wenn da ein Fisch von hinten draufgeht, sticht er sich den Rachen auf 
Klar ein Daumen nach unten.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-Pesca-Artificial-Fishing-Lure-88g-lot-Soft-Lure-Japan-Shad-Worm-Swimbait-Jig-Head-Fly/32869145604.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dJj7wei

Ist der erste wirkliche Fehlkauf in 2 Jahren --das ist zwar lästig aber verschmerzbar
LG
Mario


----------



## Hering 58 (24. November 2018)

Da hat sich der Kauf ja gelohnt.Petri Vincent


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. November 2018)

Danke. 

@magut: Den habe ich auch. Kann das bestätigen. Der Köder taugt nix, hab den direkt in den Müll geworfen.


----------



## magut (24. November 2018)

@ Vincent -- Petri zum Hecht!!!!!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. November 2018)

Habe heut die Easy Shiner in 7,6 und 18cm getestet. Laufverhalten echt super. Den Monkey Lures Verschnitt habe ich auch getestet, der läuft auch super. Kenne zwar die Originale nicht, aber die Bewegung passt. Leider ging heut aber generell nix. 
Bin mir aber sicher, dass auch die fangen werden


----------



## nostradamus (25. November 2018)

hi,
fande die preise zum black friday nicht sonderlich gut! 

hat jemand ein schnäppchen gefunden/ gemacht?


----------



## Inni (25. November 2018)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> fande die preise zum black friday nicht sonderlich gut!
> 
> hat jemand ein schnäppchen gefunden/ gemacht?



Preise haben generell angezogen. 
Gut das man seine alten Bestellungen noch sieht. Ich habe Wobbler, die sind von 1.20 auf 3.85 gestiegen. Andere von 2.30 auf 5.40. 
Man muss schon sehr suchen. Bestelle nur noch einzelne für 1eu und teste die an. Wenn sie OK sind und funktionieren dann paar hinterher. 

Hier paar Negativbeispiele:
- https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Lure-Body-Lipless-Trap-Crankbait-Hard-Bait-Fresh-Water-Deep-Water-Bass-Walleye-Crappie-Minnow/1620277904.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7b324c4dyuJ9VD 
-->> Drilling abgebrochen, beim Versuch die Schutzschäuche abzuziehen ... 

- https://de.aliexpress.com/item/50pcs-lot-Fishing-Hook-5-0-Worm-Hook-black-color-Jig-Big-Hook-1-51g-pc/32224063491.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dVvLOwM 
-->> zu dick und zu weich, kostete auch mal 4eu ... 

- https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Claw-Tail-Soft-Grub-84mm-5g-3pcs-lot-Luminous-soft-Abdomen-open-Paddle-Tail-fishing-lure/32794952214.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dVvLOwM
-->> das orange auf Dorsch probiert -> kein Biss. Mörchen und Reins Getringer in orange fingen super

- https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Popper-fishing-lure-8-5g-75mm-carp-fishing-wobblers-hard-baits-isca-artificial-crankbait-poppers-fly/32739576664.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dOPBN7G
-->> kein RapalaClone. Ploppen nicht

- https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2015-Hot-selling-1PCS-Popper-Lure-5color-6-5cm-11-8g-4-hook-fishing-tackle-fishing/32393166699.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d6ZWIFL
-->> im Stillwasser OK, in der Elbe funzen sie nicht. Gehen bei Strömung/Gegendruck unter ...

- die Zaltwobbler Clone (wie sie auch der Werbepartner Angelfuchs anbietet) sind Schrott. Obwohl ich alle Stellen nachgeklebt habe, ziehen die nach ein paar Würfen Wasser und gluckern rückwärts ab ...Link gibts keinen, nicht mehr im Programm

- https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1PCS-11cm-10-5g-Fishing-Lure-quality-Hooks-Plastic-Lures-Hard-Baits-Isca-artificial-Fish-Fishing/32509943334.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dWOXRAt 
-->> Schrott, bei bisschen Zug die ziehen zur Seite weg und drehen sich auf den Rücken oder rotieren dann ...


----------



## Inni (25. November 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Die naturfarbenen leuchten unter UV Licht komplett gelb.
> Der Rest ist nicht UV aktiv



Meinst du damit den Motoroil?
Welche Farbe ist der große grüne? CA-42DC oder CA-25DC

Danke


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. November 2018)

Genau der motoroil. 
CA42-DC ist der grüne


----------



## Scholle 0 (25. November 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Preise haben generell angezogen.
> Gut das man seine alten Bestellungen noch sieht. Ich habe Wobbler, die sind von 1.20 auf 3.85 gestiegen. Andere von 2.30 auf 5.40.
> Man muss schon sehr suchen. Bestelle nur noch einzelne für 1eu und teste die an. Wenn sie OK sind und funktionieren dann paar hinterher.
> 
> ...



Moin, wenn Wobbler anfangen zur Seite wegzuziehen oder zu drehen,
die Einhängeöse in entgegen der Drehrichtung nachbiegen .


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2018)

Hab nochmal zwei fertig gemacht. Habe den ersten großen easy shiner ja komplett ohne Bleikopf gefischt. Das geht leider nicht so gut. Der sinkt einfach zu langsam und ist nicht so ganz stabil im Wasser. Mal gucken ob das so besser klappt. Leider hatte ich keine Screw In Jigköppe mehr, dann hätte ich auf den Jighaken verzichtet. 

Man erkennt an den Bildern klar die unterschiedliche Konsistenz. Das spiegelt sich auch in der Laufart wieder. Der große Easy Shiner schwimmt S förmig und hat ne Ganzkörperaktion. Der kleine definitiv ne Schwanzaktion und bewegt sich nur ganz leicht zur Seite. Aber, fängt


----------



## Hering 58 (26. November 2018)

Schöne Fotos hast gemacht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. November 2018)

Bei den Monkey Lures sind mir leichte Verarbeitungsfehler aufgefallen. Leider ist der Schwanz nich immer ganz gerade. Aber der Köder schwimmt trotzdem gut.
Ich werd aber auch nochmal die von Meredith testen.


----------



## magut (27. November 2018)

da hast mal super Fotos eingestellt DANKE
bei mir sind 2 Teile angekommen- eine Umlenkrolle für die Campingdusche und ein Waatkescher.
Der hat aber das falsche Netz am Foto war ein Silikonnetz und geliefert wurde ein "normales" -hab jetzt einen Streitfall erffnet-mal sehen was rauskommt.
Kescher
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nylon-Fishing-Net-Nets-Fishing-Tackle-Shrimp-Net-Folding-Fishnet-Fishing-Tools-Practical-Portable/32948405956.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dTMJgAg

Umlenkrolle
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Outdoor-Water-Sports-Marine-Sheave-Stainless-Steel-Single-Pulley-For-Kayak-Anchor-Trolley-Systems-Rowing-Boats/32800508534.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.20064c4dTPirQ5

die ist ok, aber zuviel Gewicht würde ich da nicht dran hängen, etwas schief vernietet


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Danke für die Blumen  
Freut mich, wenn ich behilflich sein kann


----------



## Inni (27. November 2018)

magut schrieb:


> da hast mal super Fotos eingestellt DANKE
> bei mir sind 2 Teile angekommen- eine Umlenkrolle für die Campingdusche und ein Waatkescher.
> Der hat aber das falsche Netz am Foto war ein Silikonnetz und geliefert wurde ein "normales" -hab jetzt einen Streitfall erffnet-mal sehen was rauskommt.
> Kescher
> ...



Beim Kescher hab es 1 Bestellungen in 6 Monaten. Das hätte ich nicht riskiert ... 
Und in der Beschreibung steht aber Nylon drin, auf den anderen Bildern ist auch überall ein Nylonnetz zu sehen. Denke das wird schwierig mit der Beschwerde. Wünsche dir aber viel Gück dabei.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Gerade auf den kleinen, weißen Easy Shiner. 
Die bewegen sich aber auch echt gut.


----------



## magut (27. November 2018)

Petri zum Zander !!!!

wieder was angekommen Twister .   jeden Tag ein Packerl--wie Weihnachten.
-etwas kleiner als erwartet, aber mal schaun wie die den Zandern gefallen

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/8pcs-lot-Spinpoler-Curly-Tail-Soft-Lure-1-5g-2-7g-3-8g-Artificial-fishing-bait/32793242882.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4djgbZPO

Versand war eher flott bei diesem Händler
LG
Mario


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2018)

Die Chinesen aind


Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gerade auf den kleinen, weißen Easy Shiner.
> Die bewegen sich aber auch echt gut.


Eigentlich ist der "falsch" herum montiert. Aber wer fängt hat recht
Petri


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. November 2018)

ist der nicht


----------



## hanzz (27. November 2018)

Der Schlitz für Offsethaken ist also oben ?
Ah das ist der Schlitz oben, wg Kraut.

Hab nix gesagt. 
Hauptsacht gefangen.


----------



## Inni (27. November 2018)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die Chinesen aind
> 
> Eigentlich ist der "falsch" herum montiert. Aber wer fängt hat recht
> Petri



Nee, der sieht so aus ...

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Esfishing-Fishing-Lure-2018-Soft-Wobblers-Es-Easy-Shiner-3-20pcs-7-6cm-2-6g-Plastics/1967742_32852083998.html?spm=a2g0x.12010612.8148356.14.352735d793ZWDk


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. November 2018)

Jep, der ist wirklich so. Was denkt ihr wie lange es gedauert hat, bis ich mich daran gewöhnt habe . Echt total strange. Soll einen auf den Kopf schwimmenden, kranken Fisch simulieren.

Btw der hat auf beiden Seiten Schlitze, aber die sind nur fake Schlitze, nur
kleine Auskerbungen


----------



## Hering 58 (27. November 2018)

Petri zum Zander


----------



## summa4ever (28. November 2018)

Hallo meine lieben Sparfüchse 
hat jemand von euch schonmal Tungsten / Wolfram Bullet-Bleie bestellt? Ich bin grad am schauen und habe im Prinzip 2 Sorten gefunden, einmal preislich etwas höher:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/JSM-...lgo_pvid=9d29b878-f6cc-44d0-8d51-8fbae43dba88

und einmal ziemlich günstige, die bie genauem hinsehen jedoch Kupfer/messingfarben aussehen (an der Bohrung für die Schnur):
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-ST-CKE-Tungsten-Bullet-Wurm-Gewicht-Spiegeln-Gewicht-Angeln-Sinker-Locken-Angelzubeh-r-5-Arten/32850204234.html?spm=a2g0x.search0104.3.1.32e522168x8KP0&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10320_10065_10068_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10924_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10920_10921_10304_10922_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10843_10059_10884_10887_100031_10319_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_pvid=9d29b878-f6cc-44d0-8d51-8fbae43dba88&algo_expid=9d29b878-f6cc-44d0-8d51-8fbae43dba88-0

Passende Perlen dazu habe ich bisher auhc noch nicht gefunden. Sind die eckig ageschliffenen besser als runde?
da ich neu bin was T-/C-Rig angeht und habe komplett keinen Plan was das Material angeht, es steht nur überall, dass Tungsten besser sein soll.

Danke euch schonmal!

Edit: oder lohnt es sich eher einfach ein Set Messing-Bullets zu kaufen?

nochmal edit: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Maxc...lgo_pvid=3a879162-5f31-4958-9508-a3bf101c29ed

diese hier rangieren irgendwo vll. dazwischen


----------



## alexpp (28. November 2018)

Welche Würmer mit Tellerschwanz (ca. 12cm) könnt Ihr als Ersatz für Balzer Akiri Worm empfehlen ? Bei manchen Farben wie z.B. Funiko ist das Material für den Popo.


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. November 2018)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Edit: oder lohnt es sich eher einfach ein Set Messing-Bullets zu kaufen?


Ich hab die hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-St-cke-Angeln-Sinker-Kupfer-8-Gr-e-Spiegeln-Bass-Gewichte-Gold-Zubeh-r-Teile/32873391774.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4a3d4c4dNdyjeP


----------



## summa4ever (28. November 2018)

Ah, ganz schlicht  hast du auch passende Kugeln bei Ali gefunden?


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. November 2018)

Kugel?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. November 2018)

Das ist doch schon die "Kugel"


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. November 2018)

https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/11/25/d9cbc0001d7ab11a8ad0eedda0a207c9.jpg

Siehe  auf diesem Bild aus dem Bord die rote Glaskugel


----------



## el.Lucio (29. November 2018)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100-..._expid=05e64a14-b496-4c4f-bebc-e2b950d36372-5


Sowas?


----------



## Inni (29. November 2018)

100 Stück 
Gibts in jedem Bastelladen für 1eu ...


----------



## summa4ever (29. November 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal die bullet von tomxxxtom bestellt und weil ich neugierig bin auch die hier zu Vergleich:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cMmOhh1e

Als Glaskugel / -perle habe ich jetzt die hier bestellt:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bqHMSYu0

Edit: ach mist.... Ich dachte das müssten bestimmte glasperlen sein *hmpf*


----------



## Inni (29. November 2018)

Aber wenn das natürlich welche sind die speziell nur fürs angeln sind, kann man natürlich mehr bezahlen .... 

Da werden sie geholfen - oder Bastelladen um die Ecke:
https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1311.R8.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xglasperlen+.TRS0&_nkw=glaßperlen+8+mm&_sacat=0


----------



## summa4ever (29. November 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Aber wenn das natürlich welche sind die speziell nur fürs angeln sind, kann man natürlich mehr bezahlen ....
> 
> Da werden sie geholfen - oder Bastelladen um die Ecke:
> https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1311.R8.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xglasperlen+.TRS0&_nkw=glaßperlen+8+mm&_sacat=0



Ja jetzt weiß ich das auch. Na immerhin n habe ich zur Erheiterung hier beigetragen. Das ist doch auch was


----------



## Zusser (29. November 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Da werden sie geholfen - oder Bastelladen um die Ecke:


Die Bohrungen der meisten Ebay-Kugeln sehen recht scharfkantig und/oder klein aus. Glas mit scharfer Kante auf Angelschnur?
Bei den oben verlinkten Chinesen-Kugeln sind die Ränder angeblich geschliffen, dem Foto nach könnte das sogar stimmen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. November 2018)

Gestern Abend nochn Arsch voll Softlures bestellt.


----------



## warrior (29. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin auf der Suche nach Tackleboxen aus EVA mit *Klarsichtdeckel*. ab 25cm.
Habe schon viel Zeit mit der Suche bei Ali investiert, aber nix gefunden.
Hat Jemand einen Link, oder einen Tipp.
Danke


----------



## Michael_05er (29. November 2018)

Hi, 
Wie klar sollen sie denn sein? Und hast du spezielle Wünsche was die Fächer angeht? Ich finde da einige Boxen, die nicht komplett transparent sind, aber recht gute Sicht bieten.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bkYHQZFi

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0XUlnzW

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bnYM3MBq

Gibt ja eine eigene Kategorie für "Tackle Boxes". 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Fr33 (29. November 2018)

Er hat aber EVA geschrieben.... das ist doch eher sowas wie geschäumtes Zeug (Rutengriffe usw.).


----------



## warrior (29. November 2018)

Die EVA Taschen die ich Suche, sollten ähnlich den Taschen von Hammertackle sein. Nur mit Klarsichtdeckel damit man erkennen kann was drinnen ist. Der Deckel hat einen verschweißten Griff. 
Sowas gibt es beim feeder Zubehör, sind aber fast alle zu klein. Und zu teuer.


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. November 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Aber wenn das natürlich welche sind die speziell nur fürs angeln sind, kann man natürlich mehr bezahlen ....



Kann man...

Meine spezielle Glas Kügelchen - nur fürs Angeln gedacht.





Omas Schmuck.


----------



## Zusser (29. November 2018)

Hier gibts einen exakten Clone der Chub Smart Box für 15€, hierzulande kostet das Original 25€, jeweils inkl. Versand:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-...expid=79db83d8-246d-49ca-85a7-18173f9dd262-28

Ich habe die original Chub Box seit 8 Jahren und liebe sie. Ob der Chinaclone auch taugt? Die Schnurspulen fehlen allerdings.


----------



## summa4ever (29. November 2018)

machristoph schrieb:


> Vieles bei Ali ist kein 100% Fluo, sondern nur Coated.
> Mit dem Kastking Fluorokote (die machen das sehr transparent) habe ich trotzdem keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Keine Probleme, unerklärlichen Abrisse o.ä.


Hast du dich bei der Auswahl der Stärke an den angegebenen LB orientiert? Also bspw. für ein Carolina Rig werden 0,3mm FC empfohlen. Das gag eine Tragkraft  von ca 7kg, also nehme ich von Fuorokote 0.33 mm?


----------



## magut (30. November 2018)

Hat die hier schon jemand geordert?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Lunker-10g-12-cm-weightless-texas-jig-kopf-carolina-rig-swimbait-shad-einfach-putzer-weicher-k/32878276722.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3d9c2e0eX0rnSJ

sehen sehr gut aus aber der Preis ist kein Schnapper
LG
Mario


----------



## RonTom (30. November 2018)

magut schrieb:


> Hat die hier schon jemand geordert?
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Lunker-10g-12-cm-weightless-texas-jig-kopf-carolina-rig-swimbait-shad-einfach-putzer-weicher-k/32878276722.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3d9c2e0eX0rnSJ
> 
> ...



Die sehen aus wie die von der Angeldomäne aus der Senshu-Serie. Davon hab ich auch ein paar zu Hause. Die Gummimischung ist ziemlich hart.


----------



## machristoph (30. November 2018)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Hast du dich bei der Auswahl der Stärke an den angegebenen LB orientiert? Also bspw. für ein Carolina Rig werden 0,3mm FC empfohlen. Das gag eine Tragkraft  von ca 7kg, also nehme ich von Fuorokote 0.33 mm?



Ja, habe ich, die scheinen mir einigermaßen zu stimmen (Ist auch bei den Kastking Braids so, die Angaben sind einigermaßen realistisch). Wichtig ist, dass die Tragkraft zur Hauptschnur passt. Und bei Carolina würde ich sogar sagen Hauptschnur > "Bullet-Vorfach" > Trailervorfach.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2018)

Alles was Angeldomäne als Marke trägt ist Schrott, selbst das Blei. Der Laden an sich ist super, aber die Hausmarke ganz großer Mist.


----------



## Spaßfischer (30. November 2018)

Erster Teil der Bestellung vom 11.11. Macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## summa4ever (30. November 2018)

Bei mir war auch 
Auf den Pigshad bin ich besonders gespannt. 
http://s.aliexpress.com/JN3ERzmQ

Die Easy Shiner sind die selben, wie sie schon vorgestellt wurden.


----------



## Inni (30. November 2018)

Hab heut auch die PigShads bekommen. Schade das der Motoroil, wie du ihn gerade zeigst, nicht UV aktiv ist. Die anderen Beiden Farben leuchten aber schön


----------



## schwammkopf (30. November 2018)

Hat denn jemand die KK Sharky 3 getestet, zum Vorgängermodell findet man mehr im Netz.... Optisch ist sie ja schonmal gelungen.

Lg


----------



## summa4ever (30. November 2018)

schwammkopf schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand die KK Sharky 3 getestet, zum Vorgängermodell findet man mehr im Netz.... Optisch ist sie ja schonmal gelungen.
> 
> Lg


Nein, bisher nicht. Warte bis sie unter 30€ fällt. Wobei ich mit meiner Sharky 2 so semi zufrieden bin. Die bremse läuft unrund (halbe Umdrehung bremst sie, halbe Umdrehung schlupft sie) umd nach dem ersten richtigen Angeltag musste ich den Rotor neu festschrauben. Außerdem ist sie sehr laut (Schnurlaufröllchen)


----------



## schwammkopf (30. November 2018)

War das SLR von Anfang an laut?


----------



## schwammkopf (30. November 2018)

Im Norwegenforum würde die Sharky II auf Herz und Nieren getestet und kommt gar nicht so schlecht weg.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2018)

Die sharky 3 sieht echt interessant aus


----------



## schwammkopf (30. November 2018)

Ja, schickes Röllchen.... Bei der Kurbel bin ich aber noch am überlegen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2018)

Ohne Spaß die gönn ich mir demnächst. Hab echt mal richtig Bock ne China Rolle zu testen. Die Kommentare sind ja recht positiv


----------



## schwammkopf (30. November 2018)

Leider sind nur Kommentare im englischen zu finden, bei YouTube findest du aber einige brauchbare Infos.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. November 2018)

Soviel Englisch kann ich


----------



## schwammkopf (30. November 2018)

Neue japanische made Lurekiller Saltist CW3000-10000 Spinning Jigging Reel Spinning reel 10BB Legierung reel 35kgs drag power
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b3YZr78H



Diese werde ich mir nächstes Jahr für Norwegen bestellen.


----------



## summa4ever (30. November 2018)

schwammkopf schrieb:


> War das SLR von Anfang an laut?



Ja, habe es auch auseinamdergebaut und neu geölt .... aber nichts zu machen. 



schwammkopf schrieb:


> Im Norwegenforum würde die Sharky II auf Herz und Nieren getestet und kommt gar nicht so schlecht weg.



Ich hatte auch die verschiedensten Quellen bemüht (yt, Amazon, Foren) und letztendlich darüber meine Kaufentscheidung getroffen. Vermutlich habe ich einfach eine Rolle, bei der nicht so genau hingeschaut wurde. Ich habe ja immernoch die Hoffnung, dass sich die Bremse ein bisschen einspielt bzw. Ich noch mit Rollenfett nachhelfen kann.


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. Dezember 2018)

ich hab mir für nächstes jahr eine voll metall rolle zugelegt mit edelstahl getriebe. mit dem teil kann ich gefühlt ein auto abschleppen https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Full...expid=cd73e01a-f058-4127-b69f-2513d6ff55c6-25


----------



## Zusser (1. Dezember 2018)

Gerade eben ist meine am 11.11. bestellte Sharkey III als 4000er angekommen. Momentan kostet sie bei Ali 49,90€, am 11.11. gab es sie für 42€. Hier war der Promopreis also wirklich deutlich günstiger. Das ist ja nicht immer so bei AliExpress. Wenn es nicht eilt, kann es sich also lohnen, auf den nächsten 'Sale' zu warten.

Die Rolle macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck. Man merkt, dass kaum Plastik (Entschuldigung: Nanokohlefaserverbundwerkstoff) verbaut ist. Bisher konnte ich sie leider nur trocken kurbeln. Gestern Abend habe ich nämlich erst die J-Braid in 8kg bestellt, die drauf soll. Ein Nachteil der Rolle ist, auch wenn das von Anfang an klar war, dass es gibt keine Ersatzspule gibt. Zum Nachbestellen hab ich auch leider auch keine gefunden. Die Bügelfeder ist kräftig, der Bügel legt sich mit einem satten 'klack' um.

KK bewirbt die Rolle mit sagenhaften 18kg Bremskraft. Das erscheint sogar plausibel. Bei ohne Gewalt voll zugedrehtem Bremsknopf lässt sich die Spule von Hand nur noch sehr schwer drehen, aber selbst dann ist kein Stottern der Bremse spürbar. Ob das nun ein wirklicher Gewinn gegenüber einer Rolle mit 8kg Drag Power ist, sei dahingestellt, weil die Rolle trotz Alugehäuse und -rotor bei einer solchen Belastung kaum lange halten wird. Abgesehen davon, dass wohl selten eine 18kg Schnur auf so einer Rolle gefischt wird. Die Bremse macht einen sehr gleichmäßigen, ruhigen Eindruck. Daran sind wohl die Carbon-Bremsscheiben schuld. Für diese Preisklasse bemerkenswert. Natürlich ist immer die Frage, wie die Bremse nach einem Jahr im Einsatz sein wird.

Der Kurbelgriff ist aus festem EVA und fühlt sich für mich sehr gut an. Wer Handschuhe der Größe XXXXL braucht, dem wir der Griff vielleicht etwas klein vorkommen.
Klein. Die Rolle fällt für eine 4000er insgesamt klein aus. Weil die Schnurfassung und das Gewicht (290g Küchenwaage) auf der Website ausgewiesen ist, ist das kein Kritikpunkt. Wer eine 4000er Spinnrolle will, sollte die Kastking besser in Größe 5000 bestellen.

Vielleicht spule ich heute noch eine Behelfsschnur drauf, würde gerne morgen mal losgehen und die Rolle am Wasser testen.


----------



## schwammkopf (1. Dezember 2018)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Kurbelspiel aus?


----------



## Zusser (1. Dezember 2018)

Kein Kurbelspiel. Oder so gering, dass es problemlos als 'kein' durchgeht.
A pro pos Kurbel. Umklappen lässt sie sich nicht, lediglich ganz abschrauben. Das ist vielleicht auch ein Grund, warum die Kurbel kein Spiel hat. Aber etwas lästig ist das schon.


----------



## schwammkopf (1. Dezember 2018)

Finde ich sogar gut das die Kurbel einschraubbar ist, ich persönlich Brauch keine klappkurbel.


----------



## summa4ever (1. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir sind heute noch ein paar größere FAT Impact Clone angekommen

http://s.aliexpress.com/rueyUN3q

Sie sind schön weich und wirken sehr hochwertig. Unter um leuchtet der die Grünfärbung ebenfalls grün und das weiß leuchtet blau.





Mir gefällt auch die Verpackung echt gut!

...Mist, mir fällt jetzt erst auf, dass der Swing impact fat bei uns im 3er pack auch nur 10€ kostet.... da hab ich ja sagenhafte 1,63c gespart.


----------



## magut (1. Dezember 2018)

Gestern ein Teil der Bestellungen gekommen

no knot- gute Qualität keine scharfen Kanten. klare Empfehlung

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-lot-Stainless-Fishing-Line-Wire-Fishing-Connector-Barrel-Swivel-Accessories-Snap-Pin-Without-Knot-Tackle/32796890070.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.77314c4dDqtxeG

Wobbler sehr exakte Beschreibung der Länge und Gewicht. Leuchtet schön im Dunkeln

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Piece-120mm-17g-Isca-Artificial-Minnow-Luminous-Bait-Wobblers-Crankbait-With-2-Treble-Hooks-For-Sea/32930468753.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dUCAJxG

macht einen guten Eindruck-Praxistest erfolgt nächste Woche 

Twister - etwas kleiner als gedacht aber für Barsch und Zander ok-nicht UV aktiv

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/8pcs-lot-Spinpoler-Curly-Tail-Soft-Lure-1-5g-2-7g-3-8g-Artificial-fishing-bait/32793242882.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5b954c4dChQt96

Twister die Zweite-Größe passt mir genau. leider bs auf die weissen sind weder der "braune" noch die "grüne" Variante UV aktiv--aus dem Grünen wird eher ein "Rotton" im Schwarzlicht . So etwas hatte ich auch noch nicht 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-lot-8cm-Wobbler-Jigging-curly-tail-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Worm-Shrimp-silicone-bait-Fish-crankbait/32810624070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dQ5kAYZ

was mir auffällt, dass der Versand dieses Jahr zum Teil  sehr flott geht. Alles am 11.11 bestellt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (1. Dezember 2018)

Zeusser danke für das Review. 
Diese Rolle werde ich mir definitiv auch bestellen


----------



## Zusser (2. Dezember 2018)

Gerne. Eine Sharkey II in Größe 1500 ist noch unterwegs. Bin gespannt, wie stark sich die Rollen unterscheiden, die Sharkey III kostet immerhin das doppelte. Natürlich hinkt der Vergleich etwas, weil ich eine 1500er mit einer 4000er vergleiche.
Direkt vergleichen möchte ich die Sharkey II aber mit meiner 4 Jahre alten Shimano Aero als 1000er. Die hat 70€ gekostet und hat mittlerweile reichlich Macken. Sie ist aber auch meine meistbenutze Rolle. Wenn die Sharkey II genauso angenehm zu Fischen ist wie die Shimano und nur halb so lang hält bin ich begeistert.

Ich mag auch die KastKing Ruten. Im April habe ich mir eine Kastking Stealth bestellt, ich hab damals in diesem Thread auch was dazu geschrieben. Die Rute habe ich jetzt das ganze Jahr gefischt, ca. 60 Stunden. Von der Stealth bin ich inzwischen absolut begeistert. Sie passt perfekt zu meinen 3g China-Wobblern. So viel Spaß (und Erfolg) hat mir das Bachforellenangeln noch nie gemacht wie mit dieser Rute. An die Rute kommt jetzt die Sharkey II ran, als Ersatz für die Shimano.

Weil die erste Stealth sich als so gut erwiesen hat, hab ich die gleiche Rute nochmals in ML bestellt. Kam letzte Woche. Ich war noch nicht am Wasser damit, aber der erste Eindruck ist super. Wie die kleine  Schwester. Muss unbedingt noch mal raus, die Regenbogner sind noch 2 Wochen offen...


----------



## knutwuchtig (2. Dezember 2018)

Zusser schrieb:


> Die Bremse macht einen sehr gleichmäßigen, ruhigen Eindruck. Daran sind wohl die Carbon-Bremsscheiben schuld. Für diese Preisklasse bemerkenswert. Natürlich ist immer die Frage, wie die Bremse nach einem Jahr im Einsatz sein wird.


  mittlerweile werden in fast allen china modellen carbon bremsscheiben verbaut. die qualitäten sind allerdings nicht genormt. viele müssen erst einmal einlaufen. bei sehr hoher beanspruchung über einem längeren zeitraum, können sie mit den metall  bremsscheiben verbacken.außerdem kann sich schleifstaub durch abrieb bilden .ersatz ist eigentlich nicht sehr kostspielig ,wenn es denn an der zeit ist http://www.smoothdrag.com/


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2018)

Habe gerade mal spaßeshalber geguckt, bei den Easy Shiner Fakes kann man richtig sparen.
Die originalen von Keitech in 7cm kosten 10 Stück mit Versand ca 8 Euro.
Bei Ali bekomme ich die in 7,5cm für knappe 3 Euro inkl.. Und das sind sogar 20 Stück. Ich bezahle also nur 1/5 des Preises und die sehen exakt genauso aus und schwimmen ebenfalls perfekt - und fangen. Also wer easy shiner braucht, die von Esfishing sind definitiv sehr sehr gut.

Hat einer von euch die Easy Shiner von Spaziergang oder Meredith schonmal getestet? Habe ja momentan erst nur die von Esfishing, aber die von Meredith und Spaziergang sind nochmal deutlich günstiger. Wenn die genauso schwimmen und fangen kann man auch die nehmen, sparrt man nochmal mehr.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/WALK...lgo_pvid=0cad6404-454a-4f6d-ad76-c05b8a83e3d6

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Mere..._expid=0cad6404-454a-4f6d-ad76-c05b8a83e3d6-0


----------



## magut (3. Dezember 2018)

hab ch auch schon überlegt, aber die Köder sehen sehr wenig "gefärbt" bzw. durchscheinend aus. Da ich derzeit in der Donau fische und da das Wasser eher an Kaffe erinnert (typisch deutscher Blümchenkaffee  -- sorry Kollegen musste sein) hab ich da noch ein wenig bedenken.
Ich denk grad über diese hier nach in 125mm für Zander. Hat die schon jemand geordert?

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fisc..._expid=11fb72bf-9b6d-44ce-b3ae-fee485a1d1a5-7


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Dezember 2018)

Noch nicht getestet, sehen aber gut aus. Werd ich definitiv noch testen. 

Was mir heute aufgefallen ist: Leider sind nicht alle Gufis immer 100% sauber verarbeitet. Bei manchen ist die Schaufelschwanz nicht ganz gerade, weshalb sich nicht alle Köder gleich gut bewegen. Ob das viel an der Fängigkeit ändert muss ich noch testen. Aber rein optisch ist es halt für mich weniger ansprechend. Ist natürlich schade wenn man immer die Katze im Sack kauft bei manchen Ködern.


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Dezember 2018)

Meine 1. Bestellung bei Ali. Heute angekommen. Macht nen ganz guten Eindruck. Gummimischung scheint ganz gut, mal schauen wie sie sich am Wasser machen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Dezember 2018)

Habe viele davon, die kleinen easy shiner sind super.

Berichte bitte unbedingt von deinen Erfahrungen am Wasser mit den Ködern. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob du auch welche dabei hast die weniger gut schwimmen. Bei mir ist es ein und derselbe Köder. In weiß schwimmt er top, in einer anderen Farbe flop. Scheint mir unsauber gegossen oder nicht konstante Gummimischung


----------



## el.Lucio (4. Dezember 2018)

ah, danke für den Hinweis, werde ich mal drauf achten. Geb dann bescheid, wird wahrscheinlich erst nächste Woche.


----------



## summa4ever (4. Dezember 2018)

Die sharky 3 ist grad im Angebot (4000er für 40€ - in der app)
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c8mPjulb


----------



## magut (4. Dezember 2018)

wieder 2 Bestellungen angekommen
Leider die Köder auf die ich soooooooooooooooooo gespannt bin wieder nicht

Niroschellen um diverse Dinge an der Bootreling zu befestigen-bei dem Preis fang ich echt nicht an da Blech zu biegen 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-Sale-YT475X-M10-M32-Stainless-Steel-Pipe-Clamp-Stent-Tube-Buckles-Hose-Hoops-The-Pipe/32845884320.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.488a4c4dJyXw94

Messerschärfer  sind praktisch am Boot oder im Auto
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mini-Ceramic-Rod-Tungsten-Steel-Camp-Pocket-Kitchen-Knife-Sharpener-Tool/32826189029.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.488a4c4dJyXw94


----------



## magut (4. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Noch nicht getestet, sehen aber gut aus. Werd ich definitiv noch testen.
> 
> Was mir heute aufgefallen ist: Leider sind nicht alle Gufis immer 100% sauber verarbeitet. Bei manchen ist die Schaufelschwanz nicht ganz gerade, weshalb sich nicht alle Köder gleich gut bewegen. Ob das viel an der Fängigkeit ändert muss ich noch testen. Aber rein optisch ist es halt für mich weniger ansprechend. Ist natürlich schade wenn man immer die Katze im Sack kauft bei manchen Ködern.



Hast mal versucht die in kochendes Wasser zu geben--da "entspannen" sich die Köder oft wieder in die Original Form


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (4. Dezember 2018)

magut schrieb:


> Hast mal versucht die in kochendes Wasser zu geben--da "entspannen" sich die Köder oft wieder in die Original Form



Gute Idee, teste ich mal


----------



## summa4ever (5. Dezember 2018)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Bei mir war auch
> Auf den Pigshad bin ich besonders gespannt.
> http://s.aliexpress.com/JN3ERzmQ
> 
> Die Easy Shiner sind die selben, wie sie schon vorgestellt wurden.



Bei dieser Bestellung hatte ich noch eine weitere Farbe der easy shiner bestellt, die Esfishing jedoch scheinbar vergessen hat. Nachdem ich abgewartet hatte, ob die noch hinterherkommen habe ich den Händler angeschrieben und bekam promt Antwort, dass sie es tatsächlcih vergessen haben und es jetzt auf dem Weg sei, inkl. eines "gifts". Also durchaus ein verlässlicher Händler.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir fehlen von ESfishing auch noch 3 Farben von den monkey lures. Laut tracking sind die aufm Weg.
Bin gespannt ob die noch kommen. Sonst gibts halt geld zurück, gibt Schlimmeres


----------



## magut (5. Dezember 2018)

endlich wieder mal Köder gekommen. haben einen strengen Fischgeruch (wie Fischsauce) erster Eindruck gut. UV Licht reagieren der Weisse, der Grüne und der Rote, schwarz gar nicht und der "Motoroil" farbene wird gaaaanz leicht dunkelrot im Schwarzlicht.

Test dauert noch 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Amlucas-3pcs-Jig-Head-Soft-Lure-9cm-5g-Artificial-Fishing-Bait-Abdomen-open-Paddle-Tail-Swimbait/32890440384.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dKDQIW9

LG
Mario


----------



## Zusser (6. Dezember 2018)

Heute ist auch die KastKing Sharkey II in Größe 1500 angekommen.
Was soll ich sagen. Ausgepackt und schon wusste ich, dass ich die Rolle nicht mag. Kein Vergleich zur Sharkey III (allerdings habe ich diese als 4000er).

Was passt nicht? Die Kurbel hat merkliches Spiel, als ob das Getriebe innen nicht sehr fest sitzen würde. Bei festgehaltenem Bügel lässt sich die Kurbel 5 Millimeter vor- und zurückbewegen.
Beim Kurbeln fühlt und hört sich die Rolle rauh und nicht sehr gesund an. Das Bügelgelenk ist labberig und überhaupt nicht vertrauenserweckend. Bei umgeklapptem Bügel reicht ein kleiner Stups und er klappt zurück.

Die Bremse gefällt mir ebenfalls nicht. Sie läuft nicht sauber und der Einstellbereich der sinnvoll nutzbaren Bremskraft ist viel zu klein. Eine viertel Umdrehung genügt, um von 'passend für 4kg Schnur' auf absolut fest zu kommen. Absolut fest heißt hier wirklich fest, so dass sie mit minimal öliger Hand (das Öl, das man nach dem Anfassen der Rolle schon an den Händen hat - wo zum Teufel kommt das her?) nicht mehr drehbar ist. Das muss man der Rolle zugute halten, die Bremse geht wirklich richtig, richtig fest zu. Nur, was soll das bei einer 1500er Rolle?

Insgesamt eine billige Chinarolle. Im wörtlichen wie im übertragenen Sinn.

Möchte jemand eine nagelneue Sharkey II der Größe 1500 kaufen? Für 15€ inkl. Hermes-Versand gebe ich sie gerne ab... Um ehrlich zu sein, mehr ist diese Rolle leider auch nicht wert.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Dezember 2018)

Zusser schrieb:


> Heute ist auch die KastKing Sharkey II in Größe 1500 angekommen.
> 
> 
> Insgesamt eine billige Chinarolle. Im wörtlichen wie im übertragenen Sinn.



Kann Deine Kritik nicht nachvollziehen, hab die Sharky II seit knapp einem Jahr und kann die von Dir angesprochenen Punkte nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht hast du ein defektes Teil ? Alleine dass bei Dir Öl austritt macht mich stutzig....


----------



## summa4ever (6. Dezember 2018)

Zusser schrieb:


> Heute ist auch die KastKing Sharkey II in Größe 1500 angekommen.
> Was soll ich sagen. Ausgepackt und schon wusste ich, dass ich die Rolle nicht mag. Kein Vergleich zur Sharkey III (allerdings habe ich diese als 4000er).
> 
> Was passt nicht? Die Kurbel hat merkliches Spiel, als ob das Getriebe innen nicht sehr fest sitzen würde. Bei festgehaltenem Bügel lässt sich die Kurbel 5 Millimeter vor- und zurückbewegen.
> ...



Das raue kurbeln hatte ich auhc, bei mir war der Rotor lose, aufschrauben und festiehen, dann ging zumindest das. Wenn du sie auf jeden Fall loswerden willst, ich würde sie dir abnehmen!


----------



## Zusser (6. Dezember 2018)

Tikey0815 schrieb:


> Kann Deine Kritik nicht nachvollziehen, hab die Sharky II seit knapp einem Jahr und kann die von Dir angesprochenen Punkte nicht bestätigen. Vielleicht hast du ein defektes Teil ? Alleine dass bei Dir Öl austritt macht mich stutzig....


Kann natürlich sein, dass meine Kritik exemplarspezifisch ist. So recht glauben mag ich es aber nicht. Es hängt natürlich davon ab, mit was man vergleicht.

Glaub nicht, dass das Öl austritt, es kommt mir eher so vor, dass die Rolle von außen übermäßig geölt wurde, vor allem im Bereich der Bügelgelenke. Im Inneren der Rolle sollte ja eigentlich auch kein Öl sein, sondern Fett.



summa4ever schrieb:


> Das raue kurbeln hatte ich auhc, bei mir war der Rotor lose, aufschrauben und festiehen, dann ging zumindest das. Wenn du sie auf jeden Fall loswerden willst, ich würde sie dir abnehmen!


Ich melde mich per PM!


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Dezember 2018)

Gerade ist mein achtfaches Geflecht von Walk Fish eingetrudelt. Der erste Eindruck ist echt gut, die Schnur ist sehr geschmeidig, glatt und rund.
Ein paar Billigwobbler und Mono waren auch dabei, die muss ich mir aber erst mal genauer am Wasser anschauen.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/WALK-FISH-8-Strands-300M-Braided-Fishing-Line-Wide-Angle-Technology-PE-Braided-Wire-13-242LB/32848169734.html


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Dezember 2018)

Heute kam die Sharky II. Die Rolle läuft erstaunlich ruhig und sanft, aber eigentlich alle beweglichen Teile außer der Bügel haben merklich Spiel und es klappert auch ein wenig wenn ich gegen die Kurbel drücke. Vielleicht lässt sich das noch beheben. Es ist auch nur ein 20€ 1500er Röllchen und dafür bekommt man schon einiges geboten. Wenn die Rolle nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt, war es das wert. Vom Anfassen out of the box würde ich sagen, die Rolle kann mit einigen hiesigen Modellen bis in den 40€ Bereich mithalten, aber darüber ist auf jeden Fall Schluss.


----------



## Zusser (7. Dezember 2018)

Laichzeit, versuch doch mal mit Gefühl(!) die Bügelscharniere zu biegen. Bei meiner Sharkey waren diese Scharniere das genaue Gegenteil von solide. Klar, für 20€ kann man nicht viel mehr erwarten - aber Fischen will ich auf diesem Niveau definitiv nicht. Ich wünsche dem neuen Besitzer meiner Sharky II trotzdem viel Glück und Freude damit!

Heute ist eine 5,40er Stippe eingetrudelt, die hat mich wieder vollkommen mit China versöhnt. Werde bei Gelegenheit hier was dazu schreiben.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Dezember 2018)

Medium 64330 anzeigenIch kann mit zugeknallter Bremse eine 2,5kg Hantelscheibe anheben. Das ist für meine Zwecke weit mehr als stabil genug, da ich die Rolle fürs leichte und ultraleichte Angeln gekauft habe. So viel Kraft kommt da einfach nicht zustande.


----------



## Hänger06 (9. Dezember 2018)

Zur SharkyII das ist eine der meist hergestellten Rollen auf den Globalen Markt, Reklamation werden von Kastking ohne wenn und aber angenommen...

@ Laichzeit zurückschiken, wenn es nicht der Chinahändler ist...Bin seit 3 Jahren mehr als zufrieden mit Der Sharky II (3000er) als Die Allrounderin...mit ein wenig "Pflege" klappt dat "Schnurlaufrölchen".

Für den Preis z.Z. +"Zoll"und ohen Ersatzspule, dann doch lieber die Quantum Hypercast Tp mit Ersatzspule. Habe gleich dreimal zugeschlagen 2x 3000er 1x 2000er , , einfach mal die Beschreibung lesen, Die Quantum schlägt die Sharky um Längen.. habe ja beide im Vergleich, ausser im Salzwasser dann doch lieber die Sharky , bei mir dann die 4000er an einer 3m+ Rute. Gruß und euch dicke Fische.


----------



## Zusser (10. Dezember 2018)

Die Sharkey III war noch immer nicht am Wasser, aber zumindest Schnur ist inzwischen drauf.
Unterfüttert wurde mit 28er Daiwa Tournament, dann mit Sufix Pro 8 13,5kg (0,18mm) voll gemacht. Etwas weniger der geflochtenen hätte auch gereicht, aber kürzer wird sie ja von selbst.


----------



## el.Lucio (10. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe viele davon, die kleinen easy shiner sind super.
> 
> Berichte bitte unbedingt von deinen Erfahrungen am Wasser mit den Ködern. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob du auch welche dabei hast die weniger gut schwimmen. Bei mir ist es ein und derselbe Köder. In weiß schwimmt er top, in einer anderen Farbe flop. Scheint mir unsauber gegossen oder nicht konstante Gummimischung


So, war jetzt am Wochenende Mal am Wasser testen. Hatte vorher alle Köder Mal durchs heiße Wasser gezogen und muss sagen, da ist nicht einer dabei der schlecht schwimmt. Bewegen sich alle optimal, zumindest die, die ich getestet habe. waren von jeder Farbe jeweils 2.


----------



## magut (10. Dezember 2018)

Nachtrag zu den Wobblern
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1Pi...&terminal_id=06182ccc88454a3d97df520f9b406aa5

laufen gut, aber nur kurz. Nach ca. 3 Würfen hatten die sich mit Wasser vollgesaugt, was enorme Wurfweiten hervorbrachte, aber das Laufverhalten war dannach wie ein Stück totes Holz.
Hab die mal ins Vacumiergerät gegeben-was da an Wasser rauskam war genial 
Jetzt liegen die auf dem Heizkörper und werden dann mit Kleber abgedichtet (die Bauchöse war der Schuldige)
Dann erfolgt ein neuer Test.
LG
Mario


----------



## Fattony (11. Dezember 2018)

Kalt ist es .. Und aus irgendeinem Grund kam gerade wieder die Motivation fürs Angeln ..

Habe nun auch wieder zugeschlagen:

Die Kastking Spartacus (Rute & Rolle) inkl. Schnur.

Schauen wir mal was da kommt und was der Zoll sagt. Bin gespannt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

Heute gekommen. Top Qualität. Sehr stabile Schraube. Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem Müll den ich bei Angeldomäne gekauft habe. 
Lässt sich super reindrehen und hat ne schön lange "Spitze". Geld absolut wert, wenn auch kaum günstiger als in DE


----------



## STRULIK (11. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
Hast nen Link dazu?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (11. Dezember 2018)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Palisander-4-teile-los-Runde-Jig-Kopf-F-r-Trout-7g-10g-Locken-Japan-Shad-Wurm/32888696760.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dOh7OG9

Funktioniert. Das die untere Öse etwas ins Blei eingelassen ist, ist gut. Dadurch flattert der Wirbel nicht so rum und wird etwas besser verdeckt.


----------



## magut (13. Dezember 2018)

Langsam kommen die Orders rein 
Neue Zanderköder zum testen
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/JOHNCOO-3pcs-lot-Soft-Fishing-Lure-Wobblers-120mm-7-8g-Artifical-Fishing-Bait-Shad-Worm-Lures/32944928499.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dvFdxlC

und etwas andere

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5Pcs-coiled-soft-fish-bait-12cm-6-5g-soft-bait-soft-silicone-fish-bait-lsca-Fishing/32670539231.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dvFdxlC
sind mal nicht gegenseitig verfärbt superweicher Gummi 
bin gespannt ob damit was geht.
und noch ein paar Karabiner
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DAGEZI-100PCS-lot-Interlock-Snap-Ball-Bearing-Swivel-Rolling-Solid-Rings-Fishing-Connector-5size-Ocean-Boat/32671155812.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dvFdxlC
von diesem Händler hatte ich schon mal geordert und war bisher mit den Teilen sehr zufrieden
LG
Mario


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Dezember 2018)

Gestern gekommen. Machen einen echt guten Eindruck!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Dezember 2018)

Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## magut (15. Dezember 2018)

wie klebst du die am Köder fest das die auch länger halten?  und kannst bitte den link zu den Köder nochmal einstellen
LG
Mario


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. Dezember 2018)

Klebe die mitm Tropfen Sekundenkleber an.
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32800264497.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.32800264497&aff_trace_key=5d40acccd6e84b6f872dfddf9729a02d-1543559788967-06995-bM011rr6&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=3860amp-AE19X8OXkrJpNCMm8pqQVA1544902034973


----------



## west1 (16. Dezember 2018)

Sekundenkleber  hält nicht lange.
Der ist besser nach dem ankleben die Augen noch mit Kleber überziehen und sie halten ewig.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Dezember 2018)

Einfach die Augen hier nehmen, und mit einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixieren.
Dann fällt da nix mehr ab.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Who...&terminal_id=ea783b4c82ab44a38b7c8346a47a9236


----------



## tomxxxtom (16. Dezember 2018)

... odeeer, nimmst Du Edding


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (17. Dezember 2018)

Heute angekommen. Im direkten Vergleich zu den von Esfishing sind die Meredith etwas härter. Mal gucken wie die laufen.


----------



## Fattony (17. Dezember 2018)

Fattony schrieb:


> Kalt ist es .. Und aus irgendeinem Grund kam gerade wieder die Motivation fürs Angeln ..
> 
> Habe nun auch wieder zugeschlagen:
> 
> ...




Also.. keine Ahnung wieso, aber die Rute ist angekommen. Das nach 6 Tagen? Mit DHL Express obwohl nicht ausgewählt. Kein Zoll - nix. Wurde mit 20$ deklariert   

Rolle und Schnur fehlt noch.. Aber eins sag ich schon vorab nach dem Trockenwedeln: 

So ein feines Teil!!!


----------



## ae71 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hallo habe mir diese hier gegönnt, Preis finde ich super und Lieferung innerhalb von 14 Tagen! Qualität scheint zu passen. Sind am Samstag angekommen und habe sie mir mal angeschaut, mehr bisher nicht aber glaube da kann man nicht viel falsch machen.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Einfach-Fangen-30-teile-los-edelstahl-weichen-K-der-Fr-hling-Lock-Pin-fischk-der-Anschluss/32855806505.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1cb84c4d272k5U


----------



## Danger_D (20. Dezember 2018)

Kennt jemand auftreibende Gummiköder für z.B. das Kickback rig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2018)

Wieder was angekommen und direkt mal etwas gepimpt. Die schmeiß ich morgen früh mal in den Kanal.


----------



## magut (22. Dezember 2018)

auch bei mir ist ein wenig eingetrudelt 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men-Backpack-mochila-masculina-Waterproof-Back-Pack-Designer-Backpacks-Male-Escolar-High-Quality-Unisex-Nylon-Bags/32921073367.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.39534c4d1RHAGI
etwas kleiner als durch die Bilder erwartet, aber sonst echt super
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100pcs-Crosslock-Snap-Fishing-Barrel-Swivel-safety-snap-12-7mm-0-5-0-15g-Swivel-Snap/32239219747.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.39534c4d1RHAGI
die Qualität der VMC ist eindeutig besser, aber zum "Zandern" in der Donau reicht es
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1pc-Mini-LED-UV-Gel-Curing-Lamp-Without-Battery-Portability-Nail-Dryer-LED-Flashlight-Currency-Nail/32804048305.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.25964c4d8r6FAn
macht was sie soll-mir zeigen welcher Köder UV aktiv ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2018)

Erster Test


----------



## summa4ever (22. Dezember 2018)

Petri!
Bei mir ist die Woche meine 4000er Sharky iii angekommen. Die habe ich direkt mit der dazubestellten kk Mega 8 25lb bespult. Im Vergleich zu meiner 4000er sharky ii ist sie deutlich wertiger und sogar 20g leichter. Ich empfinde den Rundlauf als angenehmer und vor allem läuft die Bremse einwandfrei. Am Wasser testen konnte ich sie bisher noch nicht. Das kommt dann im Januar.

Bei der Mega 8 bin ich ein bisschen - hm - nicht enttäuscht, aber zumindest verwundert, wie starr diese Schnur ist. Ich hatte seinerzeit diese Schnur in 20lb bestellt: http://s.aliexpress.com/AfA3iMJR
Und sie ist merklich flexibler als die kastking. Dünner ist sie natürlich auch (wegen des Tragkraftunterschiedes nicht verwunderlich) ist aber nicht ganz so rund geflochten wie die Kk. Was mir bei der kk gut gefällt ist die Färbung. Habe beim Aufspulen keine Farbunterschiede und Abfärbungen feststellen können. Mal schauen ob sich das mit der Flexibilität dann beim Fischen gibt.

Mit der JOF bin ich eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden, wollte jedoch gern eine hellgrüne Schnur und mal die Kastking probieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe viele davon, die kleinen easy shiner sind super.
> 
> Berichte bitte unbedingt von deinen Erfahrungen am Wasser mit den Ködern. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob du auch welche dabei hast die weniger gut schwimmen. Bei mir ist es ein und derselbe Köder. In weiß schwimmt er top, in einer anderen Farbe flop. Scheint mir unsauber gegossen oder nicht konstante Gummimischung


mit dem laufverhalten hängt mit dem glitter zusammen...und sag mal wie stirbt ein fisch im wasser schon mal beobachtet???die sterben nicht alle gleich....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. Dezember 2018)

petri falk.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. Dezember 2018)

Hatte noch einen auf den naturfarbenen drauf. Leider ausgeschlitzt. Ist grauenhaftes Wetter. Regen, Wind und 6 Grad. 
Egal, kein Schneider und paar Kontakte


----------



## magut (22. Dezember 2018)

Petri !!! der Köder scheint ja richtig gut zu funktionieren!
LG
Mario


----------



## Scholle 0 (22. Dezember 2018)

Moin Moin,

vor kurzem fragte ich mal, wie es ausschaut mit  höherpreisigen Ruten ( 100-150€).
Ich hatte mir dann mal eine gegönnt zum 11.11.?.
Im Schnitt zwischen 180-130€ Und bekommen für 108€.
Ich muss sagen, die Fusselpeitsche ist für das Geld gar nicht so schlecht im gesamten Eindruck.

Jetzt hänge ich gerade vor der Atmungsaktiven Watbekleidung.
Schuh mit Hose/Stiefel für ~ 130€ hört sich gar nicht so schlecht an. 
Hat der ein oder andere damit schon Erfahrungen? 

Grüße


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. Dezember 2018)

Nächster Zander auf die China Monkey Lures. Taugen absolut.


----------



## magut (26. Dezember 2018)

Petri  da läuft es ja bei Dir - Daumen Hoch
Schöne Feiertage und guten Rutsch 
LG
Mario


----------



## schwammkopf (26. Dezember 2018)

Ist die Sharky III vom Qualitätsniveau mit guten und uns bekannten rollen zu vergleichen und aus was ist der body?

Lg


----------



## geomujo (26. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab jetzt auch meine ersten Bestellungen von Ködern und Snaps aufgegeben.
Gummifisch 5cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Meredith-Einfach-Putzer-Angeln-Lockt-50mm-75mm-100mm-130mm-Wobbler-Karpfen-Angeln-Weiche-Silikon-K-nstliche/32879532810.html
Gummifisch 5,5cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/WALK-FISH-6PCS-Lot-70mm-Wobblers-Fishing-Lures-Easy-Shiner-Swimbaits-Silicone-Soft-Bait-Double-Color/32820624873.html
Gummifisch 6cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20-teile-los-Wobbler-Angeln-Lockt-6-cm-1-5g-Silikon-Einfach-Putzer-Swimbait-Doppel-Farbe/32844863153.html
Gummifisch 7cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/WALK-FISH-6PCS-Lot-70mm-Wobblers-Fishing-Lures-Easy-Shiner-Swimbaits-Silicone-Soft-Bait-Double-Color/32820624873.html
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5-teile-los-Silikon-Angeln-K-der-7-cm-2-9g-K-nstliche-k-der-Wobbler/32951129539.html
Gummifisch 7,5cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Meredith-Einfach-Putzer-Angeln-Lockt-50mm-75mm-100mm-130mm-Wobbler-Karpfen-Angeln-Weiche-Silikon-K-nstliche/32879532810.html
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10-teile-los-Wobbler-Angeln-K-der-75mm-2-2g-Einfach-Putzer-Jig-Swimbait-K-nstliche/32961025304.html
Ajing Worms 6cm:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10-st-cke-Silikon-Wurm-Weichen-K-der-6-cm-0-6g-Swimbait-angeln-Wobbler-K/32832544765.html
Ma kieken wat so ankommt. 5,5 und 6cm finde ich interessant. Das entspräche 2,5" die es von Keitech leider nicht gibt. Farben - Haveltypisch gedeckt, dunkel, viel Glitzer, aber auch mal Fluo-Neon und vor allem Blautöne!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. Dezember 2018)

Die Easy Shiner in 7,5cm habe ich auch in 3 Farben, allerdings von Esfishing. Hat mir beim ersten Test am Kanal nen 57er Zander gebracht. Die bewegen sich echt top. Vor allem 20 Stück für den Preis ist genial.

Btw die großen in 18cm bringen Hechtbisse am laufenden Band. Habe damit gestern den 77er und diverse andere Attacken und Fische gefangen. Material ist, dafür das die so weich sind, gut haltbar. Esfishing macht definitiv gute Köder, wenn auch etwas teurer im Vergleich zu anderen Chinamarken.
Habe die Monkey Lures von Meredith und Esfishing verglichen. Qualität ist bei beiden gut, die Esfishing sind aber allgemein etwas weicher, weshalb sie mir besser gefallen.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Angeln-Locken-2018-Weiche-Wobbler-Es-Einfach-Putzer-3-20-st-cke-7-6-cm/32852083998.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4af04c4dqRgREG

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Neue-2018-Angeln-Weicher-K-der-Wobbler-Es-Einfach-Putzer-7-2-st-cke-Gro/32869086957.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4af04c4dqRgREG

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/6pcs-10cm-7-5g-Esfishing-FLK-MINNOW-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Baits-Leurre-souple-Shad-Carp-Fishing/32800264497.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.15df4c4dtxF2H5


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2018)

geomujo schrieb:


> ...Farben - Haveltypisch gedeckt, dunkel, viel Glitzer, aber auch mal Fluo-Neon und vor allem Blautöne!





Mit einer solchen Farbauswahl kannste jedes Gewässer der Welt beangeln.

Was kostet ein originaler 18cm Easy Shiner? Noch mehr als 3€??!??


gibt wohl nur einen in 20cm...und es gibt wirklich Leute die DAS bezahlen??
https://www.germantackle.de/Keitech-Easy-Shiner-8-Electric-Shad


----------



## Sebarschtian (29. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Nächster Zander auf die China Monkey Lures. Taugen absolut.



Hi Vincent, 
"China Monkey Lures" ist gut. Die sind ja selbst nur die Kopie der schon seit Ewigkeiten erhältlichen Pontoon 21 Awaruna. So viel Ehre gebührt dem BigL da jetzt auch nicht, nur weil er noch 2 X-Augen hat draufkleben lassen 
Ich habe die china Pontoons auch in meiner Barschbox und schon gut damit gefangen.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Dezember 2018)

Haste recht. Aber was man ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Bei den Gufis aus DE ist die Verarbeitung meistens 100%ig. Habe heute wieder bei den Monkey Lures welche dabei gehabt, wo der Schwanzteller nicht vernünftig gegossen wurde. Da haperts bei den China Gummis noch. Fakt: Manchen Schwanzteller bewegen sich nur spärlich oder gar nicht. Habe die etwas mit Feuer heiß gemacht und gerade geformt. Das bringt schon deutlich was. Nervt trotzdem, wenn man immer wieder Hand anlegen muss.

Irgendwo kommt halt der Preis her. Dennoch fange ich auch sehr gut mit den China Gummis.


----------



## magut (29. Dezember 2018)

mal eine Geflochtene bekommen -- erster "Anfühltest" etwas rau die Leine. falls die Temperaturen um den Jahreswechsel noch über 0 sind folgt der Praxistest
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Brand-300M-PE-Braided-Fishing-Line-4-Stands-80LB-10LB-20LB-60LB-Multifilament-Fishing-Line/32801335428.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dvZ0PZi
LG
Mario


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. Dezember 2018)

Raue Schnüre sind, seit ich die Berkley Fireline getestet habe, gar nichts für mich. Ich bleib bei der Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid. Die ist zwar teuer, aber ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## alexpp (29. Dezember 2018)

Und wenn einen die Stroft GTP-E eher enttäuscht hat (Tragkraft ist super), dann erscheint die T.8 Evo nicht total überteuert.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2018)

Gerade 5 Stück bestellt 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bLmwto29


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2018)

Haste nix mit falsch gemacht. 
Hab ich auch die Dinger
Guter Verschluss
Sehr robust, also nicht zu dünn


----------



## Pokolyt (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe folgende: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sortierkast...var=453044281456&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ich nutze diese Boxen auch in verschiedenen Größen,  habe die allerdings  hier vor Ort bei einem Restpostenhändler  gekauft .


----------



## Inni (30. Dezember 2018)

Bei Boxen nehme ich die aus dem Hornbach (https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Organizer-Caddy-XL-inkl-Tragekoffer/5086765/artikel.html). Hab ich nun schon 5 Stück seit 3 Jahren und es ist erst ein Klip abgebrochen. Box schließt auch mit einem Clip und die Boxen passen auch super in die große "Savage Gear Boat & Bank Bag" (http://savage-gear.com/de/product/boat-bank-bag/).
So bin ich sehr flexibel und mit dem Caddy ist auch immer alles super aufgeräumt.


----------



## Bobster (30. Dezember 2018)

Eigentümlicher weise "reproduzieren" sich meine Hornbach Caddy's jedes Jahr bei mir ?!?
Es müssen also hervorragende "Konsumbedingungen" bei mir vorliegen.

...


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Dezember 2018)

Inni schrieb:


> Bei Boxen nehme ich die aus dem Hornbach (https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Organizer-Caddy-XL-inkl-Tragekoffer/5086765/artikel.html). Hab ich nun schon 5 Stück seit 3 Jahren und es ist erst ein Klip abgebrochen. Box schließt auch mit einem Clip und die Boxen passen auch super in die große "Savage Gear Boat & Bank Bag" (http://savage-gear.com/de/product/boat-bank-bag/).
> So bin ich sehr flexibel und mit dem Caddy ist auch immer alles super aufgeräumt.


Die von Hornbach habe ich auch und bin zu frieden.


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2018)

Hi,
so mal berichten. 

Box
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/15-Slots-Einstellbare-Kunststoff-Angeln-K-der-Haken-Tackle-Box-Lagerung-Fall-Tragbare-Tackle-Multifunktionale-Organizer/32914190436.html
sehr schön und echt überrascht! 

Schere
Schön und günstig! 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/15-Slots-Einstellbare-Kunststoff-Angeln-K-der-Haken-Tackle-Box-Lagerung-Fall-Tragbare-Tackle-Multifunktionale-Organizer/32914190436.html

Schleuder
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Rot-Blau-Neue-Hei-e-Angeln-K-der-Werfer-Karpfen-Angeln-Catapults-Angeln-K-der-Sling/32898183405.html
Echt gut


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2-st-cke-Wiederverwendbare-Angelrute-Krawatte-Halter-Strap-Hosentr-ger-Verschluss-Haken-Schleife-Kabel-Krawatten-G/32931341657.html
Bin begeistert!  Habe mir einige von bestellt!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Dezember 2018)

Krass, die Box für 99 Cent. Heftig. 
Hätte ich doch noch etwas weitergesucht...


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Dezember 2018)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Krass, die Box für 99 Cent. Heftig.
> Hätte ich doch noch etwas weitergesucht...


Man kann doch nicht alles haben.


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2018)

Günstig, aber schon sehr klein.
Aber um die UL Sammlung zu erweitern. Oder für meine Jigspinner Armee


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2018)

hi,
klar klein, aber echt klasse! Müsste selbst für Haken und Wirbel geeignet sein! Werde ich mal testen!


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2018)

Für den Preis unschlagbar. War auch nicht kritisierend sondern nur im Vergleich zu Vincents Boxen gemeint.


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2018)

wartet es aber noch kurz ab, werde es später mal testen mit kleinteilen...


----------



## nostradamus (30. Dezember 2018)

also, ganz kleine einhänger rutschen durch. kleinere Wirbel passen gut rein...


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2018)

Für Wirbel, die gängigsten Haken, Perlen und was man so zum Feedern und Method Feedern so braucht, hab ich die hier. 
Schwimmt und ist wasserdicht 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cad4wAE9


----------



## Danger_D (30. Dezember 2018)

ich benutze die hier
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wasserdichte-Lagerung-Box-Angeln-Lockt-Karpfen-Fall-Box-Fly-Fishing-Multi-Funktionen-Kunststoff-Locken-Box-Tackle/32907905807.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.50684c4dRBAdwB


und diese 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wasserdichte-Kunststoff-16-F-cher-Angeln-K-der-K-der-Tackle-Lagerung-Box-Tasche-Fall-Drop/32846096315.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dARK1EU


----------



## Danger_D (4. Januar 2019)

Geflochtene Schnur wurde hier ja schon mehrfach diskutiert... Kann man denn eine der Chinaschnüre gebrauchen? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer 8fach geflochtenen zum spinnangeln.


----------



## Aalbubi (4. Januar 2019)

Suche nach Kastking Mega 8 im Forum, entscheide dann selber. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## bbfishing (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo ich habe mir diese Jigköpfe in 20 gr. für`s Pollackangeln bestellt.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/OUTKIT-5Pcs-Lot-Lead-Head-Hooks-3-5g-5g-7g-10g-14g-21g-Jig-Head-Hook/32932152477.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.256c4c4drFEVv8
Kräftige Haken und eine gute Qualität. Die Haken könnten schärfer sein, aber die hab ich nachgeschärft.



Gruß Klaus


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (5. Januar 2019)

Gerade ist nochmal nen Paket mit Easy Shinern gekommen. Von Esfishing. Werd direkt heut mal testen, ob ich damitn Zanderchen rauszuppeln kann.


----------



## nostradamus (5. Januar 2019)

hi,
suche noch kleine kugelgelagerte wirbel in möglichst klein...

Jemand eine Idee?

danke
mario


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Januar 2019)

Die find ich gut, schön klein und stabil:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/HVImubJ


----------



## nostradamus (5. Januar 2019)

Danke. Setzt du sie als normalen Wirbel ein? Wo liegen die Vorteile und Nachteile? Habe davon welche aber die habe ich immer für andere Zwecke eingesetzt...

Danke


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Januar 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke. Setzt du sie als normalen Wirbel ein? Wo liegen die Vorteile und Nachteile? Habe davon welche aber die habe ich immer für andere Zwecke eingesetzt...
> 
> Danke


Ja, nehm ich als Vorfachwirbel, ist selbst in kleinster Ausführung gut zu bedienen.


----------



## summa4ever (6. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Gerade ist nochmal nen Paket mit Easy Shinern gekommen. Von Esfishing. Werd direkt heut mal testen, ob ich damitn Zanderchen rauszuppeln kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moin, hast dazu mal nen link? welche Farbe ist denn das? die letzten, die ich in der Farbe bestellen wollte waren dann deutlich roter als in der Grafik.
Gruß Benedikt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (6. Januar 2019)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Hot-New-Es-Easy-Shiner-4-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Plastics-Baits-Pesca-Stream-Sea-Lake/32823727253.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.684a4c4dRu8gP0

Farbe ist PA-16


----------



## nostradamus (6. Januar 2019)

hi,
ich suche eine ul rute mit 2,70m . Der preis sollte unter 100 euro liegen. Was könnt ihr empfehlen?  Soll am Meer eingesetzt werden

danke
mario


----------



## summa4ever (7. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Hot-New-Es-Easy-Shiner-4-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Plastics-Baits-Pesca-Stream-Sea-Lake/32823727253.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.684a4c4dRu8gP0
> 
> Farbe ist PA-16


Danke dir. Die habe ich auch in 2.8" und 6.1". Gestern am Wasser habe ich dann gemerkt, dass sie tatsächlich wie bei dir aussehen. Bei uns in der Wohnung im LED-Licht sind sie einfach nur rot...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (7. Januar 2019)

Dann hast du LEDs mit schlechtem CRI


----------



## Danger_D (7. Januar 2019)

Gummifische von Meredith in 10cm. Ich hatte gehofft sie würden schwimmen aber sie sinken sehr lansgam.
http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c4E8qvrL


----------



## Danger_D (7. Januar 2019)

Tungsten Nail sinker in 2,1g von Ali. Wesentlich günstiger und sie erfüllen ihren zweck.


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Januar 2019)

Danger_D schrieb:


> Tungsten Nail sinker in 2,1g von Ali. Wesentlich günstiger und sie erfüllen ihren zweck.


Was macht man damit. Hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2019)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Was macht man damit. Hab ich noch nie gesehen.


Z. B. Gummiwürmer am Kopf beschweren beim Wacky Rig
https://www.blinker.de/angelmethoden/raubfischangeln/angeltipps/wacky-rig/


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Januar 2019)

danke. Wieder was gelernt


----------



## Danger_D (7. Januar 2019)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Was macht man damit. Hab ich noch nie gesehen.


https://havelritter.de/spine-rig/


----------



## Alex76 (7. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Esfishing-Hot-New-Es-Easy-Shiner-4-Fishing-Lure-Soft-Plastics-Baits-Pesca-Stream-Sea-Lake/32823727253.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.684a4c4dRu8gP0
> 
> Farbe ist PA-16



Sehen gut aus. Wo bleibt dein Testbericht


----------



## someuniqname (8. Januar 2019)

nur mal was zum lachen:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-bag-fishing-rod-bag-fishing-Lure-bag-PVC-material-Multi-Purpose-Case-for-rods-bag/32710227400.html

(link updated)

preis ~50eur für das hard case und 700EUR fuer den Versand mit DHL  Da ist es fast günstiger sich das selbst abzuholen...


----------



## magut (8. Januar 2019)

link funzt nicht


----------



## magut (8. Januar 2019)

wieder was für den Zander angekommen
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5-colors-11cm-6g-4-Pcs-Set-fishing-tackle-soft-bait-fishing-lure-Soft-lures-Fishing/32886060199.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.50ba4c4ddSaJ8t
machen einen sehr guten Eindruck
werd mehr ordern


----------



## Alex76 (8. Januar 2019)

Sehen gut aus. Hab ich mir auch bestellt, danke!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (9. Januar 2019)

@Alex: Hehe habe die schon getestet, laufen super. Aber die Zander wollten an dem Tag auf nichts beißen, ich bleib aber dran. Bin momentan geschäftlich in China daher komme ich erst nächste Woche irgendwann dazu


----------



## Alex76 (9. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> @Alex: Hehe habe die schon getestet, laufen super. Aber die Zander wollten an dem Tag auf nichts beißen, ich bleib aber dran. Bin momentan geschäftlich in China daher komme ich erst nächste Woche irgendwann dazu



Danke, dann kannst du ja gleich noch ein Sack Gummifische mitbringen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Januar 2019)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: wie sind die Erfahrungen mit elektronischen Bissanzeigern und Swingern? Gibt es empfehlenswerte billig Modelle?


----------



## Pokolyt (9. Januar 2019)

Funktioniert super. 
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01GCTQOCA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## geomujo (11. Januar 2019)

Die erste Ladung in 2" und 3" Gummifische der Marke Meredith ist heute angekommen.


----------



## Pokolyt (11. Januar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Die erste Ladung in 2" und 3" Gummifische der Marke Meredith ist heute angekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 318480



Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Was macht ihr als einzelne Person mit so viel Gummifischen? Werden die verfüttert?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Funktioniert super.
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B01GCTQOCA/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Danke, ich dachte da mehr an Karpfenbissanzeiger (wegen robust und so), aber den gucke ich mir mal an


----------



## geomujo (11. Januar 2019)

Ratz fatz sind die wieder weg  Das dauert nicht allzulange. Mit den 2" hat man auch ganz gute Chancen auf Plötzen.


----------



## Serdo (11. Januar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Die erste Ladung in 2" und 3" Gummifische der Marke Meredith ist heute angekommen.



Ha! Meine sind heute auch angekommen. Die Lieferzeit war ziemlich genau 2 Wochen. Hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig. Superweiche Gummimischung, also ideal für UL auf Barsch. Augen klebe ich noch selbst drauf, fertig für den Einsatz. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch bis zum 16. Juni gedulden, bis man hier in Hamburg wieder Kunstköder nutzen darf. *grumml*



Pokolyt schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage: Was macht ihr als einzelne Person mit so viel Gummifischen? Werden die verfüttert?



Ganz simpel: Ich nehme des Öfteren mal die Jungs (9, 10, 10 & 12 Jahre alt) von Freunden mit ans Wasser. Da sind Fehlwürfe und Abrisse vorprogrammiert. Und zwar in hoher Schlagzahl. Die 2"-Teile von Meredith haben einen Stückpreis von 9 Cent. Ein vergleichbares, deutsches Markenprodukt z.B. von Lieblingsköder hat einen Stückpreis von 98 Cent, also mehr als 10 mal so teuer. Da nehme ich lieber die Billigmarke vom China-Tandler und kann aber den Kids eine Freude bereiten, ohne dass mich jeder Abriss reut.


----------



## Xianeli (11. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke, ich dachte da mehr an Karpfenbissanzeiger (wegen robust und so), aber den gucke ich mir mal an



Du wirst mich jetzt steinigen aber bei den Freunden aus England gibt es oft die Atts im Angebot. 

Habe lange überlegt aber bereue die Investition auf keinen Fall. 
So jetzt darfst du mich verhauen^^


----------



## Pokolyt (11. Januar 2019)

Serdo schrieb:


> Ha! Meine sind heute auch angekommen. Die Lieferzeit war ziemlich genau 2 Wochen. Hab mich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig. Superweiche Gummimischung, also ideal für UL auf Barsch. Augen klebe ich noch selbst drauf, fertig für den Einsatz. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch bis zum 16. Juni gedulden, bis man hier in Hamburg wieder Kunstköder nutzen darf. *grumml*
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz simpel: Ich nehme des Öfteren mal die Jungs (9, 10, 10 & 12 Jahre alt) von Freunden mit ans Wasser. Da sind Fehlwürfe und Abrisse vorprogrammiert. Und zwar in hoher Schlagzahl. Die 2"-Teile von Meredith haben einen Stückpreis von 9 Cent. Ein vergleichbares, deutsches Markenprodukt z.B. von Lieblingsköder hat einen Stückpreis von 98 Cent, also mehr als 10 mal so teuer. Da nehme ich lieber die Billigmarke vom China-Tandler und kann aber den Kids eine Freude bereiten, ohne dass mich jeder Abriss reut.


Das ist natürlich simpel. 
Auf was angeln die 9-12 jährigen mit Gummifischen? 
Barsch, richtig?


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2019)

Xianeli schrieb:


> Du wirst mich jetzt steinigen aber bei den Freunden aus England gibt es oft die Atts im Angebot.
> 
> Habe lange überlegt aber bereue die Investition auf keinen Fall.
> So jetzt darfst du mich verhauen^^


NICHT HILFREICH


----------



## Xianeli (11. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> NICHT HILFREICH



Naja sind wir mal ehrlich... eigentlich schon. Du hast super Quali zum super Preis  hätte dir gerne was günstiges vorgeschlagen aber damit bin ich immer auf die Fresse gefallen 

Muss ehrlich sagen das ich vieles aus China bestelle gerade was Elektronik betrifft. Das Problem: man kann gute Dinge erwischen aber auch schlechte und mit der Garantie ist es auch etwas heikler.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2019)

Ich hab bisher scheußliche billige und fahre gut damit denn so oft nutze i ich die nicht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde: wie sind die Erfahrungen mit elektronischen Bissanzeigern und Swingern? Gibt es empfehlenswerte billig Modelle?



Böse Zungen behaupten mit dem entsprechenden Label kosten diese hierzulande auch gern das 6-7fache 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-1pc-Carp-Fishing-illuminated-Swingers-Fishing-Hangers/32508909395.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4a7d4c4dDupLjl

Kann nicht drüber klagen, tun ihren Job so wie sie sollen seit einigen Jahren

Von chin. Piepern halt ich aber nicht viel, selbst wenn sie wie hierzulande bekannte Produkte aussehen, sie sind oftmals von "anderer" Qualität, anders geschaltet und nicht selten lutschen sie Batterien aus wie der Angler seine Bierflasche


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Januar 2019)

Danke @Bimmelrudi - der Link hilft enorm


----------



## summa4ever (12. Januar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Die erste Ladung in 2" und 3" Gummifische der Marke Meredith ist heute angekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 318480


Moin, womit fischt du denn die kleinen Köder? Ich hatte mir für 2" Berkeley ripple shad imitate mal Mini jig Köpfe bestellt, aber die sitzen nicht so schön. Habt ihr da vll. Auch Artikelempfehlungen bei Ali?
Viele Grüße
Benedikt


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2019)

Ne bisher habe ich keine Billig-Jigs. Evtl. mal bei eBay nach der Marke Kamatsu suchen - sind polnische Haken von ganz ordentlicher Qualität für ~8€/25stk.


----------



## Spaßfischer (12. Januar 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Moin, womit fischt du denn die kleinen Köder? Ich hatte mir für 2" Berkeley ripple shad imitate mal Mini jig Köpfe bestellt, aber die sitzen nicht so schön. Habt ihr da vll. Auch Artikelempfehlungen bei Ali?
> Viele Grüße
> Benedikt


Ich persönlich fische die kleinen Gummis immer an cheburashka Köpfen. Kamatsu kann ich dir auch empfehlen, als Haken zum angeln mit cheburashka nehme ich immer Wurmhaken  (dann hast du keine Probleme mit dem schaft beim jig) hier gibt's gute von gamakatsu oder aber auch kamatsu. Bei clickbaits.de kannst du die finden.


----------



## summa4ever (12. Januar 2019)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fische die kleinen Gummis immer an cheburashka Köpfen. Kamatsu kann ich dir auch empfehlen, als Haken zum angeln mit cheburashka nehme ich immer Wurmhaken  (dann hast du keine Probleme mit dem schaft beim jig) hier gibt's gute von gamakatsu oder aber auch kamatsu. Bei clickbaits.de kannst du die finden.


Klingt gut. Ziehst du die auf den Wurmhaken auf oder fischt du die dann nosehooked?

Welche Haken- oder Jiggröße nehmt ihr?


----------



## Spaßfischer (12. Januar 2019)

Nehme für 2" Hakengröße 8-4, je nach Hersteller. Köder wird direkt aufgezogen und hält sehr gut, wegen der extra Widerhaken auf dem Haken...Das Bild zeigt einen größeren Köder


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2019)

Ich nehm da lieber ne Nummergrößer, da ich es mehrheitlich doch eher mit Zandern als mit Barschen zutun habe. Da kommt ein #1 bis #2 ganz gut. Aber je nach Hersteller sid die Schenkellängen unterschierdlich. Auch die Schenkelhöhe ist nicht immer einheitlich. Am liebsten verwende ich für einen recht volulinösen Köder wie den Shiner den Hayabusa Beat Roller. Preislich sind wir da aber im falschen Thread  Woibei 5Stk für 4€ jetzt auch nicht überteuert sind für ein Markenprodukt.


----------



## fishbubbles (12. Januar 2019)

Hier werden ja fast nur noch GuFis und Jigheads vorgestellt  
Zeigt mal her eure Wobbler zum Zanderangeln  - wenns geht mit rel. geringer Tauchtiefe bis 1,5m


----------



## STRULIK (12. Januar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Ich nehm da lieber ne Nummergrößer, da ich es mehrheitlich doch eher mit Zandern als mit Barschen zutun habe. Da kommt ein #1 bis #2 ganz gut. Aber je nach Hersteller sid die Schenkellängen unterschierdlich. Auch die Schenkelhöhe ist nicht immer einheitlich. Am liebsten verwende ich für einen recht volulinösen Köder wie den Shiner den Hayabusa Beat Roller. Preislich sind wir da aber im falschen Thread  Woibei 5Stk für 4€ jetzt auch nicht überteuert sind für ein Markenprodukt.
> Anhang anzeigen 318501
> Anhang anzeigen 318502



Kannst du bitte die Bezugsadresse nennen?


----------



## geomujo (12. Januar 2019)

Für die Hayabusa? Angeljoe oder Import via eBay.


----------



## STRULIK (12. Januar 2019)

Danke


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Januar 2019)

Hat wer schon eine centre pin oder eine Kapselrolle bestellt?
Ganz ganz gefährliche Sache dies Ali


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2019)

Die müßte ich ja direkt zerlegen um sie zu dem zu machen, wofür sie gedacht wäre.
Nene, da besser bissl sparen und was gescheites kaufen, tut weniger weh.


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2019)

Naja die Kapselrolle sieht den aktuellen abus recht ähnlich und wenn man sonst Statios findet die ok sind warum soll die Kapselrolle Mist sein... Und wenn ich bei ner Pin für 20 EUR nochmal für 20 EUR Kugellager einsetze und sie läuft dann habe ich eine funktionale Pin für deutlich unter 300 EUR  ich denke so sehr würde das nicht Schmerzen selbst wenn es nicht klappt (Aber Erfahrungswerte hätte.icj gerne mitgenommrn)


----------



## geomujo (13. Januar 2019)

Jetzt hab ich mal was richtig interessantes auf Ali gefunden. Auf der Suche nach langen stabilen leichten Keschern bin ich jetzt endlich fündig geworden. Angelkumpel hat ein ich glaube Tailwalk oder so für über 100€ im dt. Fachhandel gekauft, der hatte son langen Carbonstab mit Schraubgewinde der mir ganz gut gefiel. Leider war da der Kescherkopf recht klein gehalten, aber die Aufmachung gefiel mir gut. Nun hab ich ein Setup aus 3 bzw. 4 Produkten gefunden, dass genau meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Und das gute: 12mm Gewinde und damit volle Kompatiblität zu den JDM-Produkten anderer Hersteller

Zuerst der Kescherkopf - in 3 Größen lieferbar!
https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Portable-Fishing-Net-Collapsible-Rubberized-Nylon-mesh-10-MM-Threads-Depth-Aluminium-Frame-ring-Folding-Fishing/2181051_32966956405.html

Dann kann optional ein Gelenk zwischen geschraubt werden
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Sanlike-New-arrival-Fishing-accessories-Aluminum-alloy-Fishing-landing-net-folding-joint/32628391733.html

Dazu eine 2,30m langer Carbon-Stab der im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen produkten ein etwas längeres Transportmaß hat und daher auch besser in der Hand liegt
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Sanlike-New-arrival-Fishing-accessories-Aluminum-alloy-Fishing-landing-net-folding-joint/32628391733.html

Oder die 3m Variante mit üblicher kurzer Teilung
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SANLIKE-300-cm-Tragbare-Faltbare-Fangen-Fischernetz-Faltbare-Kohlenstoff-Lange-Griff-Teleskop-Fisch-Fang-Landung-Netze/32961548075.html

Kommen wa zusammen auf 75€ - auf die im schlimmsten Fall nochmal 15€ USt kommen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja die Kapselrolle sieht den aktuellen abus recht ähnlich und wenn man sonst Statios findet die ok sind warum soll die Kapselrolle Mist sein... Und wenn ich bei ner Pin für 20 EUR nochmal für 20 EUR Kugellager einsetze und sie läuft dann habe ich eine funktionale Pin für deutlich unter 300 EUR  ich denke so sehr würde das nicht Schmerzen selbst wenn es nicht klappt (Aber Erfahrungswerte hätte.icj gerne mitgenommrn)



Kapselrollen mag sicherlich gehen.
Aber bei ner Pin wäre das was völlig andres. Das sind hochpräzise hergestellte Rollen aus sehr hochwertigen Materialien, die dann dementsprechend auch im Preis niederschlagen.
Allein die Spule macht locker 80-90% des Komplettpreises aus und das kommt nicht einfach so weil irgendjemand meint solche Preise nehmen zu wollen.
Wenn das nicht perfekt gebaut wurde, taugt das eben nix. Da hilft dann auch kein teures Lager mehr wenn sie Fertigungstoleranzen aufweist, die dem Prinzip einer Pin (leichtestes Abrollen durch Strömung etc....Stichwort Trotting mit Stick/Avonposen) entgegenstehen.
Da würde ich mich eher im Gebrauchtmarkt nach einer Pin umschauen, da kann man durchaus bis zur Hälfte des Neupreises sparen.


----------



## Minimax (13. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht perfekt gebaut wurde, taugt das eben nix. Da hilft dann auch kein teures Lager mehr wenn sie Fertigungstoleranzen aufweist, die dem Prinzip einer Pin (leichtestes Abrollen durch Strömung etc....Stichwort Trotting mit Stick/Avonposen) entgegenstehen.



Nabend,
hier möchte ich vorsichtig ergänzen:
Ich hab mir grad drei Centrepins bei Ali angeschaut (Suchwort Centerpin bzw. Centrepin). Es handelt sich um einen Typ, der bis auf kosmetische Ausgestaltung nahezu identisch ist, und sich auch in englischen Shops und Ebay unter verschiedenen Namen ab so ca. 50 pfund findet. Das zeigt sich auch bei der Anordung der Schraubengewinde usf. Bei einer der Ali Rollen sieht man sogar die Gewinde für einen Lineguard, der sicherlich mit dem anderer Modelle kompatibel ist. Alle diese Modelle haben den gleichen Durchmesser und die Gleiche Spulenbreite, und an den Rändern der Rückenplatte und der Spulenkante sieht man deutlich, das die einzelnen Komponenten auch kompatibel sind. Cyprinus Rollen, Advanta Ikon, Marco Cortesi Signature -alle das gleiche in verschiedener Gestaltung, und dazu gehören auch die Ali Rollen die ich gesehen habe, und die offenbar zu einem niedrigeren Preis als die genannten angeboten werden. Jedenfalls:
Jedenfalls: Diese ganze Familie -ich vermute sie sind fabrikgleich- sind technisch ok. Meine Cyprinus Emperor, die auch Sir Kochtopf nutzt, läuft (praktisch) genauso leicht und lang wie meine Youngs Modelle (Die ja auch auf 2 Kugellagern laufen), Ebenso liegen sie plan und wobbeln nicht, ein häufiges Problem bei stark benutzten "Oldtimern" und sicher leichter als meine alten Nadellager Trudexen. Also durchaus fürs trotten nutzbar, und das auch bei geringer Strömung.

Die günstige Pin-Familie hat aber ein anderes Problem, und das liegt an den von Dir genannten Fertigungstoleranzen: Durch den breiten Spalt zwischen Spulenkante und Rückenplatte tendieren sie dazu, hin und wieder die Schnur zu "fressen", man windet sie dann um die innenliegende Ratschenfeder und kriegt ein Furchtbares hin und her und verölte, beschädigte Schnur. Ein abmontierter oder fehlender Lineguard läßt das Problem häufiger auftreten. Das passiert bei Youngs Modellen (oder alten, guten Pins) nie, nach meiner Erfahrung. Das  tritt bei richtiger Benutzung aber nicht häufig genug auf, um diese günstigen Rollen völlig zu disqualifizieren- schliesslich kosten sie ja auch erheblich weniger. Ein zweites Problem kann ich mir vorstellen, ist das bei diesen Rollenserien auch gelegentlich Montagsmodelle vorkommen könnten.

Also, ich glaube, das die (von mir gesehenen) Alipins durchaus tauglich und auch fürs Trotten benutzbar sind- wers also günstig ausprobieren will, warum nicht? Ganz sicher sind sie nicht schlechter als ihre fast identischen Verwandten auf dem europäischen Schauplatz- wer das eine durch das Andere ersetzt wird sich aber kaum verbessern.
herzlich,
Euer Minimax


Zur Ergänzung: Wer wesentlich mehr Geld in die Hand nimmt, kriegt dafür eine leicht bessere technische Leistung (Leichte Spulen laufen leichter an), ne Bremse sowie die Auswahl aus verschiedenen Durchmessern und Spulenbreiten. Und, ja, geile Neusilberspeichen. Muss man halt abwägen, wers mag.
Eine Rollenserie, die man wirklich meiden sollte, sind die schweren, rauhen Pins bzw Achsrollen die zb. als Ron Thompson oder Akara Onega gelabelt sind, man erkennt sie an ihrer dunklen, rauen Oberfläche, Breiten Spulenrand und den zwei (!) silbernen Knöpfen, die taugen wirklich nichts. Man hüte sich davor!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2019)

Hab irgendwann auch schonmal auf nem engl. Shop solche günstigen Pins gesehen....so um die 60€ rum möcht ich meinen.
Gut möglich das diese identisch mit den Ali-Pins sind, habs mir nie so genau angeschaut, da ich für solche Rollen eher wenig Verwendung hätte und sie daher auch nicht anschaffen werde.
Natürlich wird man solche Pins sicher nicht mit den Hochkarätern vergleichen können, das eine ist Massenproduktion und das andre präzise Handarbeit.
Ist ja bei Armbanduhren auch nicht viel anders....die Uhrzeit zeigen beide richtig an.


----------



## Minimax (13. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> das eine ist Massenproduktion und das andre präzise Handarbeit.
> Ist ja bei Armbanduhren auch nicht viel anders....die Uhrzeit zeigen beide richtig an.



Absolut d´accord


----------



## Kochtopf (13. Januar 2019)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das es besser wird als die gehegte Dauerleihgabe des Kollegen Minimax aber dann wäre es wenigstens meine  das ich dennoch eine young purist oder eine Zanderpitt haben möchte ändert daran nix


----------



## Minimax (14. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich gehe nicht davon aus das es besser wird als die gehegte Dauerleihgabe des Kollegen Minimax aber dann wäre es wenigstens meine  das ich dennoch eine young purist oder eine Zanderpitt haben möchte ändert daran nix




grad erst gesehen, die hier sticht doch raus:

https://es.aliexpress.com/item/CNC-mecanizado-aluminio-Centro-PIN-eje-flotante-carrete-1-2mm-4-113-5-pulgadas-l-nea/32917662928.html?spm=a219c.search0604.8.4.62bdeed7pqOsbP

Die sieht wie ne Kreuzung aus dem Cyprinus-Typ und den Youngs aus- Hat auch die verschraubten Speichen oben, und ne  Spulenentnahmefederchen und einstellbare Hemmung. Und sogar ne Madenschraube und hinten ne Schraube für die Zentralachse- das sind alles Merkmale von Youngs Rollen, und deutet auch auf gewisse Tuningmöglichkeiten hin. Die Partien, auch die Nabe, wirken auf den Photos identisch zur BJ Lightweight.  Spule und Platte wirken aber doch Cyprinus & Co typisch sehr massiv. Und die hat nen Lineguard, was ich für wichtig halte. Hier wäre ich aus der Ferne ratlos- und bin sehr neugierig.


----------



## geomujo (16. Januar 2019)

Erster Ausflug mit den Meredith. Die Gummimischung ist enorm zäh aber fast genauso weich wie beim Keitech. Den Köder zu zerreisen, dafür brauchte ich mehr als doppelt soviel Energie wie beim Keitech. Trotzdem hat es der Zander geschafft den Schwanz abzureißen 
Gefangen hat er genauso wie das Modell aus Japan. Einzig der Umstand dass sie über keinerlei Öl innen und außen verfügen macht sie recht klebrig - auch beim Hakenreinbohren. Das geht mit dem japanischen Modell komfortabler. Drum ist es durchaus sinnvoll alte Keitech-Packungen aufzuheben und nicht sofort zu entsorgen, damit sie wenigstens einen Hauch von Ölfilm auf der Oberfläche haben.


----------



## geomujo (17. Januar 2019)

Heute kamen die Wdairen
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20-teile-los-Wobbler-Angeln-Lockt-6-cm-1-5g-Silikon-Einfach-Putzer-Swimbait-Doppel-Farbe/32844863153.html
Es gab sogar ne 20er Packung extra  Die sind megaweich und gut geflavoured - riechen streng nach Fischmehl. Die Verpackungsform ist leider nicht ideal - wie bei Keitech liegen sie lose im Beutel wodurch sich die Schwanzteller, die einen siptzeren Winkel zu den JDM-Teilen haben, verbiegen. Farbkomposition sieht besser aus als bei Meredith. Und aufziehen lassen sie sich auch besser. Schön ist die Zwischengröße von 6cm / 2,5" die man bei Keitech vergebens sucht. Geangelt werden sie hier mit 1,8g bis 3,3g-Köpfen in der Größe #1.

Als letztes müssten die 'Spatziergang' kommen. Meine Köderboxen quillen langsam über. Da muss demnächst auch nochmal investiert werden.


----------



## STRULIK (18. Januar 2019)

Heute sind Bearking Gummis eingetrudelt. 
Machen sehr wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## magut (21. Januar 2019)

wieder was angekommen. Sind etws härtete Gummimischung und die Farben sind ehr dezent aufgetragen. Sehen am Foto viiiiiel intensiver aus. leider bleibt der Test aus, weil die Schonzeit bis 1.6 geht und die Dinger vorher nicht ans Wasser dürfen. Kein Fehlkauf, aber hab schon bessere bekommen. kleines Geschenk war auch dabei 5 kleine Wurmimitate

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Amlucas-High-quality-5pcs-lot-Soft-Fishing-Lure-T-Tail-Grub-Artificial-Belly-9-5cm-5/32887302651.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4d4qdQLl


----------



## Kochtopf (23. Januar 2019)

Ware angeblich geliefert aber nicht angekommen - auf Anfrage schrieb der Händler "guck in den Briefkasten", ich nähere mich einem Kinski der Stufe 4... hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Disputverfahren bei PayPal?


----------



## magut (23. Januar 2019)

hatte bisher nur einmal einen Disput als ein falscher Kescher geliefert wurde. Ich hab die Hälfte des Geldes angefordert und noch ein Bild des gelieferten Keschers und eines der Händlerseite eingestellt. Wurde anstandslos bezahlt.
leider kann ich dir auch nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Inni (23. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mal ein Disput, weil ein paar Wobbler nicht angekommen sind in der angegebenen Zeit. Ali regelt das dann und zahlt das Geld zurück. Habe das komplette Geld incl Versand bekommen. 6 Wochen später kamen dann die Wobbler doch ....
Manchmal ist man der Hund, manchmal der Baum


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> .... hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Disputverfahren bei PayPal?



Moin, Paypal entscheidet in der Regel anhand eines Versandnachweises. Wenn der Verkäufer den nicht erbringen kann sollte das zu Deinen Gunsten ausgehen. Wobei eigentlich alle (kleineren) Sendungen von den Chinesen als Einwurfeinschreiben verschickt werden - da könnte das nochmal interessant werden wie Paypal das wertet. Gerichtsfest ist das soweit ich weiß nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Danger_D (24. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte mittlerweile bei über 100 Bestellungen drei mal den Fall das die Ware nicht in der angegebenen zeit angekommen war. Nachdem ich dann einen "Disput" eröffnet hatte bekam ich von den Verkäufern ähnliche antworten, jedoch hat Ali das Geld in jedem Fall erstattet. Die Ware kam tatsächlich in allen drei fällen mit vielen Wochen Verspätung noch an.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Januar 2019)

Das lustige ist die ware sollte zwischen Februar und März kommen und soll jetzt angeblich d sein


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Januar 2019)

Ich warte noch immer auf meine Köderboxen.
Gufis habe ich jetzt erstmal genug


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Januar 2019)

Das ist nicht untypisch. In 90% der Fälle kam bei mir die Ware sehr viel früher an, als prognostiziert. Die arbeiten mit sehr viel Puffer und die Bearbeitungszeit nach der Ankunft in Deutschland variiert stark.

Ich erwarte gerade eine Lieferung,  da hat der Händler gesehen, das sie bereits in Deutschland ist und nervt nun regelmäßig,  ob ich denn auch zufrieden sei.

Bei GlühbIhnen 8 Euro  war bei der ersten Bestellung bei ihm ebenso.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Januar 2019)

Die Boxen sind gekommen. Leider viel zu klein und echt keine gute Qualität. Für den Preis habe ich mehr erwartet. Werde sie nachher mal bestücken


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (24. Januar 2019)

Habe die Kisten mal befüllt. Also für Hecht sind sie allgemein etwas knapp bemessen. Habe jetzt zwei 16er Kaulis in jedes Fach bekommen. Klappt noch ganz gut. Bei größeren Wobblern wird das aber wahrscheinlich schon nix mehr. Außerdem sind die vordersten Fächer fest, also nicht in der Größe verstellbar. Leider bescheuert. Selbst kleinste Gummis liegen immer geknickt drinne. Für Spinner aber ok. Allgemein sind diese Boxen eher für Zander, da die Gufis da nicht so groß sind. Leider bekommt man auch von den Zanderködern nur einen in eine Spalte. Trennt man diese in der Mitte, liegen die Köder wieder geknickt. Schade, etwas größer hätten die Boxen echt sein dürfen. Ich werde all mein Köder fürn Kanal aus meinen großen Boxen entnehmen und in die neuen packen. Meine Hecht Boxen werden dann die, die bei meiner Berkley Spinntasche dabei waren. Die sind wirklich top notch.


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2019)

Hättest du dir mal die Bilder genau angekuckt, da sieht man dass die Trennwände vorne fest sind ...

Ich hab heute die hier bekommen, die brauch ich für den hier der letzte Woche ankam.


----------



## Peter_Piper (24. Januar 2019)

@west1: es wäre toll, wenn du nach den ersten Benutzungen ein Feedback zu der Messerhalterung/Schleifstock geben könntest. Gerne in einem extra Thread. Finde die Halterung nämlich durchaus interessant!


----------



## west1 (25. Januar 2019)

Man kann mit dem Original Messer schleifen, ist aber etwas umständlich jedesmal die Messer in der Halterung fest zuschrauben. Hab das Teil deshalb etwas umgebaut.

Vorne auf der Messerablage sind die Magnete, die Blechscheibe unter der Schraube dient als Anschlag damit das Messer beim schleifen nicht zurück rutscht.




Die Messer halten bombenfest und werden rattenscharf.




Bei Youtube gibt es einige Videos auch von Umbauten.


----------



## magut (25. Januar 2019)

wenn jemand Quetschhülsen braucht  , Gute Qualität und Preis OK  hab jetzt schon das 2 mal bestellt und alles ok. Nur Lieferzeit war diesmal etwas länger
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Easy-Catch-200pcs-Black-Round-Copper-Fishing-Tube-Fishing-Wire-Pipe-Crimp-Sleeves-Connector-Fishing-Line/32761261443.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dyY5S8t
LG
Mario


----------



## hanzz (25. Januar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Habe die Kisten mal befüllt. Also für Hecht sind sie allgemein etwas knapp bemessen. Habe jetzt zwei 16er Kaulis in jedes Fach bekommen. Klappt noch ganz gut. Bei größeren Wobblern wird das aber wahrscheinlich schon nix mehr. Außerdem sind die vordersten Fächer fest, also nicht in der Größe verstellbar. Leider bescheuert. Selbst kleinste Gummis liegen immer geknickt drinne. Für Spinner aber ok. Allgemein sind diese Boxen eher für Zander, da die Gufis da nicht so groß sind. Leider bekommt man auch von den Zanderködern nur einen in eine Spalte. Trennt man diese in der Mitte, liegen die Köder wieder geknickt. Schade, etwas größer hätten die Boxen echt sein dürfen. Ich werde all mein Köder fürn Kanal aus meinen großen Boxen entnehmen und in die neuen packen. Meine Hecht Boxen werden dann die, die bei meiner Berkley Spinntasche dabei waren. Die sind wirklich top notch.


Für große Köder gibt's auch bessere Kisten.
Hab die Kisten ja auch, aber für UL Köder oder Finesse Rigs.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. Januar 2019)

kaufe meine im Bauhaus für 3,95. 23x18 cm passen in alle gängigen taschen und sind günstiger wie in China und sofort verfügbar.


----------



## magut (27. Januar 2019)

ich hab mir grad wieder das geholt 
https://www.hornbach.at/shop/Organi...D_BwE&WT.srch=1&origin=pla&WT.mc_id=at13av999
 kann ich empfehlen


----------



## Pokolyt (27. Januar 2019)

magut schrieb:


> ich hab mir grad wieder das geholt
> https://www.hornbach.at/shop/Organizer-Caddy-XL-inkl-Tragekoffer/5086765/artikel.html?origin={adtype}&WT.mc_id=at13av999&WT.srch=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIg7GyzKyN4AIVGaaaCh37XA7KEAYYASABEgJvjfD_BwE&WT.srch=1&origin=pla&WT.mc_id=at13av999
> kann ich empfehlen


Finde ich schon etwas teuer.
Man kann nicht wirklich was erkennen.
Und hat mit China auch nichts zu tun.


----------



## Pokolyt (27. Januar 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/10-Fächer-Tacklebox-Hakenbox-Sortierbox-Kleinteilebox-Angelbox-Bait-Köder-Haken/292466517813?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
Sehr gute Verarbeitung. Eignen sich für Kleinzeug wie Wirbel, Karabiner, No Knot Verbinder, Gummikugeln, Klemmblei, Schnurstopper usw.
Anhang anzeigen 319293


----------



## magut (27. Januar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Finde ich schon etwas teuer.
> Man kann nicht wirklich was erkennen.
> Und hat mit China auch nichts zu tun.



Oh doch  wird sicher dort produziert
UND hat Platz für China Gummis


----------



## hanzz (27. Januar 2019)

magut schrieb:


> Oh doch  wird sicher dort produziert


Was solls auch? Ist günstiger als im Online Angelshop. Coole Transportkiste speziell fürs Bootsangeln. Also für mich ein guter Tip.
Kannst ja nochmal vielleicht noch n Bild von den einzelnen Boxen hier einstellen. Dann sieht man die Aufteilung der Fächer.


----------



## Inni (27. Januar 2019)

Habe auch 3 Boxen von den. 
Die Kisten passen auch super in die große Bootstasche von SG.
In den Kisten sind 4 Reihen, die man sich variabel einteilen kann


----------



## Fattony (28. Januar 2019)

Jetzt sind mal ein paar Sachen gekommen. Ich habe langsam die Vermutung als hätte ich nun genug. Obwohl so eine 3-4m Stipp noch was wäre..

3 x https://www.aliexpress.com/item/200pcs-box-Carp-Fishing-Swivel-Snap-Rolling-Lock-Pin-Sea-Fishing-Hook-Connector-Safety-Link-Rigs/32814714939.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.63564c4d8p2V8P

5 x https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pesca-Pike-Fishing-Lure-Jerkbait-Buster-Jerk-Big-VIB-Baits-Mustad-Hooks-50g-120mm-Pike-Fishing/32790013228.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dtsBcIe

1 x https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Copper-Fishing-Crimp-Sleeves-100pcs-lot-Single-Round-Fishing-Line-Crimping-Tube-Wire-Crimp-Connector-Accessories/32918417609.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e884c4d2NPJnj

1 x https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100Pcs-Bag-4-5-6-8mm-Fishing-Floats-Beads-Glowing-Balls-Buoy-Luminous-Light-Night-Sea/32928327567.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e884c4d2NPJnj

1 x https://www.aliexpress.com/item/200pcs-lot-Sea-Rock-Fishing-Swivels-Snaps-Tackle-Stainless-Rolling-Swivel-With-Nice-Snap-Hooks-Lure/32962744848.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1e884c4d2NPJnj

Dann noch ne Spartacus Rolle, ne Spartacus Rute. 3 x 9 Braid von Kastking. 5 x Spulen mit Monofiler von Kastking, 1 x Pistolen Hakenlöser, 10 Stück Wobbler und noch bisschen Kleinmist.. Dürfte jetzt passen, dass ich das Jahr durchangeln kann


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ware angeblich geliefert aber nicht angekommen - auf Anfrage schrieb der Händler "guck in den Briefkasten", ich nähere mich einem Kinski der Stufe 4... hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Disputverfahren bei PayPal?


PayPal hat zu meinem Gunsten entschieden. Keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten, Postbote, Filiale, Hotline konnten helfen. Nur nervig wegen 5 Euro so einen Aufwand zu fahren


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> PayPal hat zu meinem Gunsten entschieden. Keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten, Postbote, Filiale, Hotline konnten helfen. Nur nervig wegen 5 Euro so einen Aufwand zu fahren



Dann ging das aber verdammt schnell bei dir.
Ich hatte mal etwas ähnliches, allerdings keine Chinaware sondern nen Sammelobjekt aus den Staaten....hat gut und gerne 3 Monate gedauert bis ich nach gefühlten tausend Beweismitteln endlich meine Kohle von Paypal wieder bekam.
Käuferschutz ist da auch nur ne Floskel, wenn du das mal wirklich brauchst, bist erstmal ne Weile richtig am A****


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Januar 2019)

Kann wer mal gucken ob er noch Zinger bestellen kann? Irgendwie steht jetzt bei allen, dass dieser Artikel nicht nach Deutschland geliefert werden kann 
*ed*
Scheinbar kann ich nix mehr nach Deutschland schicken lassen
*ed2*
Jetzt geht es wieder, wtf?
Macht Spass in China einzukaufen


----------



## Danger_D (29. Januar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Kann wer mal gucken ob er noch Zinger bestellen kann? Irgendwie steht jetzt bei allen, dass dieser Artikel nicht nach Deutschland geliefert werden kann
> *ed*
> Scheinbar kann ich nix mehr nach Deutschland schicken lassen
> *ed2*
> ...


bei mir ist alles normal


----------



## magut (2. Februar 2019)

Die müssen zwar jetzt eine Weile warten, um nass zu werden aber machen einen guten ersten Eindruck. Farben nicht so kräftig wie am Foto aber geht noch.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-Soft-Fishing-Lure-Silicone-Bait-Shad-100mm-5g-Swimbait-Vivid-Pike-Bass-Lure-Isca-Artificial/32874222270.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.51f14c4dcfKCaa

LG
Mario


----------



## Pokolyt (2. Februar 2019)

Diesen Winter aus China bestellt. Machen alle einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Februar 2019)

magut schrieb:


> Die müssen zwar jetzt eine Weile warten, um nass zu werden aber machen einen guten ersten Eindruck. Farben nicht so kräftig wie am Foto aber geht noch.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pcs-Soft-Fishing-Lure-Silicone-Bait-Shad-100mm-5g-Swimbait-Vivid-Pike-Bass-Lure-Isca-Artificial/32874222270.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.51f14c4dcfKCaa
> 
> ...




Wow, danke fürs Posten, das sieht ja aus wie Monkeylures nur ohne das x im Auge.


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2019)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Wow, danke fürs Posten, das sieht ja aus wie Monkeylures nur ohne das x im Auge.


Die fallen eh nach einmal angeln ab


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Februar 2019)

EditMOD: Keine Fremdbilder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Diesen Winter aus China bestellt. Machen alle einen sehr guten Eindruck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ein Großteil läuft scheixxe...leider sehen gut aus nur taugen nix


----------



## Pokolyt (2. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> ein Großteil läuft scheixxe...leider sehen gut aus nur taugen nix


Woher weißt du das die scheixxe laufen?


----------



## Pokolyt (2. Februar 2019)

Zum Laufverhalten von Wobblern.
Kann ein Wobbler wirklich richtig schlecht laufen? Ich dachte mit seinem unregelmäßigen Lauf stellt er einen kranken oder verletzten Fisch da und erweckt dadurch das Interesse vom Raubfisch.


----------



## Papamopps (2. Februar 2019)

Mir hat es die App "Joom" angetan. 
Viel Angelzeugs, schneller Versand, und gute Nachvollziehbarkeit wo die Ware ist. 

Habe bisher kleine Zangen 3€
Fluorocarbon von angeblich Daiwa 500m 8€
Softshellhose mit verstärkten Knien 20€
Etc.


----------



## geomujo (2. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Zum Laufverhalten von Wobblern.
> Kann ein Wobbler wirklich richtig schlecht laufen? Ich dachte mit seinem unregelmäßigen Lauf stellt er einen kranken oder verletzten Fisch da und erweckt dadurch das Interesse vom Raubfisch.


Ja kann er, z.B. wenn Sprengring und Öse zu wenig Platz bieten und mit Klebstoff versaut sind. Dann kann sich der Körper nicht richtig bewegen. Gleiches gilt für die Ausgestaltung der Drillinge mit Federn wie auch die Entwicklung einer passenden Schaufel. Wobbler sind eben nicht mal eben so schnell dahingezimmert. Dahinter steckt ein Jahrzehntelanges Wissen um Strömungsdynamik. Und davon haben die Chinesischen Hersteller wohl keine so große Ahnung.

Bei Wobblern vertraue ich ausschließlich auf deren wahre Erfinder, nämlich *Rapala*.


----------



## Fattony (2. Februar 2019)

Chinesen sind Meister der Kopie.


----------



## geomujo (2. Februar 2019)

Der optischen Kopie ja, aber nicht der qualitativen.

Schaut euch mal Filme aus den 70er und 80ern an. Da stand Japan als Synonym für industrielles Kopieren  Bis Marty McFly uns dann mit der Erkenntnis beglückte, dass 'gute Elektronik doch nur aus Japan kommt'. Aber Chips sind nunmal keine Wobbler.


----------



## Pokolyt (2. Februar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Der optischen Kopie ja, aber nicht der qualitativen.
> 
> Schaut euch mal Filme aus den 70er und 80ern an. Da stand Japan als Synonym für industrielles Kopieren  Bis Marty McFly uns dann mit der Erkenntnis beglückte, dass 'gute Elektronik doch nur aus Japan kommt'. Aber Chips sind nunmal keine Wobbler.


Ich glaube seit den 70ern und 80ern Jahren hat sich da doch einiges getan bei den Chinesen. Ich kann über chinesische Qualität nicht meckern. Und wenn ich das Thema hier verfolge sind wohl noch einige mehr die chinesische Ware für gut befinden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Februar 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Die fallen eh nach einmal angeln ab



Quatsch


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2019)

Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Quatsch


War nur n bisschen überspitzt 
Aber wirklich gut haltbar sind die "Augen" wirklich nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. Februar 2019)

Achso, ich dachte das war auf die Chinamonkeys bezogen 
Klebe mir da immer nachträglich Augen drauf. Halten super


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2019)

Pokolyt schrieb:


> Zum Laufverhalten von Wobblern.
> Kann ein Wobbler wirklich richtig schlecht laufen? Ich dachte mit seinem unregelmäßigen Lauf stellt er einen kranken oder verletzten Fisch da und erweckt dadurch das Interesse vom Raubfisch.


na weil ich das schon durchhabe mit den Wobblern.auch die spinner sind nicht von dieser welt schlecht kopiert ….das einzige was die wirklich gut können ist gummi


----------



## Pokolyt (2. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> na weil ich das schon durchhabe mit den Wobblern.auch die spinner sind nicht von dieser welt schlecht kopiert ….das einzige was die wirklich gut können ist gummi


Bin beeindruckt von deinen Kenntnissen über alle Chinawobbler und Spinner.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Der optischen Kopie ja, aber nicht der qualitativen.
> 
> Schaut euch mal Filme aus den 70er und 80ern an. Da stand Japan als Synonym für industrielles Kopieren  Bis Marty McFly uns dann mit der Erkenntnis beglückte, dass 'gute Elektronik doch nur aus Japan kommt'. Aber Chips sind nunmal keine Wobbler.



Das könnte man genauso gut von dt. Produkten sagen.
Was meinste denn woher das allseits bekannte "Made in Germany" wohl ursprünglich kommt?
Der Gedanke dahinter stammt aus England, um eigene Produkte und Hersteller zu schützen.


----------



## hanzz (2. Februar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Der optischen Kopie ja, aber nicht der qualitativen.
> 
> Schaut euch mal Filme aus den 70er und 80ern an. Da stand Japan als Synonym für industrielles Kopieren  Bis Marty McFly uns dann mit der Erkenntnis beglückte, dass 'gute Elektronik doch nur aus Japan kommt'. Aber Chips sind nunmal keine Wobbler.


Wobei die Grundlagen und die Erfinder der Chips auch nicht aus Japan kommen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mal Chinawobbler gehabt, da löste sich das Dekor schon in der Box auf dem Weg zum Wasser. Das war nicht so toll und weitere habe ich mir nicht gekauft.


----------



## summa4ever (2. Februar 2019)

Ich habe verschiedene China Wobbler ausprobiert. Manche richtig schlecht, manche richtig gut. Besonders ein Plastikbomber ist dabei, der sieht katastrophal billig aus. Läuft sauber, macht richtig Druck und hat schon gefangen. Man muss ein bisschen gucken und testen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

so isses. Es gibt durchaus etliches dort drüben, was qualitativ sehr gut ist. Ansonsten wären unsre Angelläden heutzutage quasi leer, denn fast alles kommt aus Asien.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> so isses. Es gibt durchaus etliches dort drüben, was qualitativ sehr gut ist. Ansonsten wären unsre Angelläden heutzutage quasi leer, denn fast alles kommt aus Asien.


ja stimmt nur die firmen die gute arbeit leisten sind unter verträge von sh. dai. zt spr.balz.usw. die liefern aber nicht an uns....


----------



## summa4ever (2. Februar 2019)

€ 1,15 | 5 teile/los Zip-Lock Anti-oxidation Jade Kunststoff Beutel Schmuck Ohrringe Ventil Zipper Anti-trüben Klar PVC Lagerung taschen
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cAPyW8SV

Die hab ich mir in A7 bestellt und nutze sie für Vorfächer und Spinnerbaits. Ich wollte etwas festeres haben als die 0815 zip beutel und sie funktionieren echt gut. Leider sind einzelne dabei, bei denen der verschluss nen Knick hat und die etwas haken, aber damit kann ich leben. Ursprünglich wollte ich sie zu einer Vorfach Mappe zusammenheften, aber das ha  Ich jetzt doch gelassen.


----------



## Danger_D (3. Februar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> ja stimmt nur die firmen die gute arbeit leisten sind unter verträge von sh. dai. zt spr.balz.usw. die liefern aber nicht an uns....


Manches wird nur OEM gefertigt. Vieles von den ftm spoons und Wobbler bekommst du auf ali. FTM kauft es nur aus China und klebt ihr Logo drauf. 
Hier mal ein Beispiel: 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cKQS1Uiz

Den gab es schon lange bei ali bevor Michael kahlstadt ihn auf Youtube als die große ftm sensation präsentiert hat. Ich habe beide zu Hause und es sind haargenau die selben Wobbler. Evtl haben hier andere ähnliche Erfahrungen und man könnte diese mal sammeln.


----------



## BBQ-Pirat (3. Februar 2019)

Hier, Mepps: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/FISC..._expid=fd9cd33f-cf3a-4de9-9c65-7dfc3b4cf4c1-9


----------



## Danger_D (3. Februar 2019)

BBQ-Pirat schrieb:


> Hier, Mepps: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/FISCH-K-NIG-3-st-cke-Spinner-K-der-Mepps-Metall-Angeln-Locken-Bass-Harten-K/32875476790.html?spm=a2g0x.search0604.3.51.15ec3e64at7FXG&transAbTest=ae803_3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10320_10065_10068_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10304_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10902_10843_10059_10884_10887_10319_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_pvid=fd9cd33f-cf3a-4de9-9c65-7dfc3b4cf4c1&algo_expid=fd9cd33f-cf3a-4de9-9c65-7dfc3b4cf4c1-9



Die sehen mir aber eher wie ein Nachbau aus. Hast du sie getestet?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Februar 2019)

Das ist halt das Problem. Alle denken immer, man müsse aus China top Ware für fast geschenkt bekommen. So isses aber nunmal auch nicht. Auch da lautet die Devise: You get what you pay for. Die haben auch nichts zu verschenken. Wer da immer billig will bekommt halt auch mal Mist


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)

getestet...deswegen oben über wobbi und spinner geschrieben


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte in China bisher kaum was bestellt, weil ich meist keine großen Mengen brauche.
Besonders bei Wobblern habe ich keine Lust zu experimentieren. Würde dort nur welche bestellen, zu denen schon positive Erfahrungsberichte vorliegen. Wie Vincent schon sagte, gute Qualität ist auch dort meist nicht ganz günstig.
Fürs Zanderangeln brauche ich glücklicherweise keine teuren Wobbler, Salmo Perch 8cm und paar Ikiru von SPRO sind bezahlbar, gehen normalerweise nicht so oft verloren wie Gummifische.


----------



## hanzz (3. Februar 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ikiru von SPRO


Leider sind die in Roach kaum noch verfügbar oder so teuer geworden.
Vor drei Jahren hab ich 6 Euro bezahlt


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Ich hatte für die "SPRO Ikiru Naturals Silent Jerk 95" beim Gerlinger 9,8€ bezahlt, schon abzüglich 10%. Normal kosten sie dort 10,90. Ist natürlich nicht sehr günstig. Den Preis für den Salmo Perch finde ich fair bzw. wirklich OK.


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Wow, danke fürs Posten, das sieht ja aus wie Monkeylures nur ohne das x im Auge.


Wie es in diesem Thread schon geschrieben wurde, sollte man diese Köder besser mit Pontoon 21 Awaruna in Verbindung bringen.
Die Monkey Lures würde ich alleine schon wegen den bescheuerten Augen nicht kaufen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Februar 2019)

Ha schau an!
Nicht nur die Chinesen kopieren sondern auch Big L 
Danke Alexpp hab wieder was neues gelernt, die kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## Fattony (3. Februar 2019)

Eine Frage, meine Kastking Sharky 2 läuft ziemlich schlecht. Jedoch nicht ab Kauf sondern nach diversen Einsätzen am Meer inkl. Sandkontakt..

Nun mit Rollenservice bin ich nicht so bewandert, weiß wer wie wo ich da Fett reingeben muss das wieder alles schmiert?


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

@Fattony
Ich habe zwar keine praktische Erfahrung, aber schon einige gute Videos gesehen, leider nicht in Deutscher Sprache (aber die gibt es ja vielleicht, hatte nicht danach gesucht).
Also ich würde es auf jeden Fall selber machen und die Rolle auseinander nehmen und neu fetten. Anfangend mit Knauf und Bügel und letztendlich bis zum Getriebe. Ich will z.B. das Spiel der Kurbel (eigentlich Getriebe) meiner Shimano Rollen minimieren, dazu muss ich direkt bis zum Getriebe bzw. das Gehäuse öffnen. Wenn dann schon offen, werden wohl auch Getriebe neu gefettet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Eine Frage, meine Kastking Sharky 2 läuft ziemlich schlecht. Jedoch nicht ab Kauf sondern nach diversen Einsätzen am Meer inkl. Sandkontakt..
> 
> Nun mit Rollenservice bin ich nicht so bewandert, weiß wer wie wo ich da Fett reingeben muss das wieder alles schmiert?


wird wohl salz abbekommen haben ...leider schrott....nur v 4 a ist absolut rostfrei


----------



## alexpp (3. Februar 2019)

Ich sehe die Rolle als dankbares Übungsobjekt. Wie gesagt, würde alles aufschrauben und vernünftig reinigen, vielleicht sieht es ja nicht ganz so schlimm aus. Gute und günstige Lager können hier gekauft werden, Österreicher haben vielleicht besseren Shop bzw. günstigere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Eine Frage, meine Kastking Sharky 2 läuft ziemlich schlecht. Jedoch nicht ab Kauf sondern nach diversen Einsätzen am Meer inkl. Sandkontakt..
> 
> Nun mit Rollenservice bin ich nicht so bewandert, weiß wer wie wo ich da Fett reingeben muss das wieder alles schmiert?




Wegwerfen und neue kaufen...lohnt nicht bei dem EK da noch rumzuwurschteln. Das hätte direkt nach dem Angeln im Salzwasser passieren müssen, nicht erst Dekaden danach wo Salz/Sand alle Zeit der Welt hatten, es sich im Inneren gemütlich zu machen.


----------



## geomujo (3. Februar 2019)

Appropros Rolle alsÜbungsobjekt.
Gäbe es eine Rolle aus transparentem Material für Demozwecke als Anschauuungsobjekt für die Funktionsweise einer Spinnrolle wäre ich sofort dabei


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Appropros Rolle alsÜbungsobjekt.
> Gäbe es eine Rolle aus transparentem Material für Demozwecke als Anschauuungsobjekt für die Funktionsweise einer Spinnrolle wäre ich sofort dabei


die gab es mal von der Firma Paladin hatte ich in meinem laden verkauft


----------



## Fattony (3. Februar 2019)

Dachte hier auch eher an ein "Übungsobjekt" - wenn ich sie schrotte, halb so wild. Wenn ich sie repariere - auch gut.

Nur in den Müll hauen ist ja auch "doof"..

Edit: Danke für den Tipp mit den Videos - was passendes gefunden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Gab es von diversen Firmen, auch von Penn, Abu etc.
Findet man mit bissl suchen auch noch beim Ali in modern


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Dachte hier auch eher an ein "Übungsobjekt" - wenn ich sie schrotte, halb so wild. Wenn ich sie repariere - auch gut.
> 
> Nur in den Müll hauen ist ja auch "doof"..
> 
> Edit: Danke für den Tipp mit den Videos - was passendes gefunden.



Versteh dich schon.
Problem dabei, das ist halt dann kein Übungsstück mehr wenn es längere Zeit Salzwasser ausgesetzt war und womöglich auch noch Sand hinzukam.
Bei sowas sind halt allemal die Lager schonmal schrottreif, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch diverse Rostbeläge und angefressende Bauteile durch Salzeinlagerung.
Da kann man nicht mehr viel mit üben ohne passende Austauschteile.
Bei höherwertigen Rollen macht das eher Sinn, bei Dingen im Niedrigpreissegment aber eher weniger....das sind halt Wegwerfartikel.


----------



## summa4ever (3. Februar 2019)

Finde das Video ganz gut und ist auch auf deutsch.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ware angeblich geliefert aber nicht angekommen - auf Anfrage schrieb der Händler "guck in den Briefkasten", ich nähere mich einem Kinski der Stufe 4... hat wer Erfahrungen mit dem Disputverfahren bei PayPal?


Irgendwann kamen die Zinger dann doch (nach meiner Einspruchsfrist), aber der Disput lässt sich nicht wieder eröffnen - schade denn eigentlich bezahle ich was ich kaufe. Aber gut, hätte der Händler nicht schon seit Wochen druck gemacht hätte wäre das so nicht passiert. Die sinkende Geflechtsschnur kam vor zwei, drei Tagen und wirkt ein wenig grobschlächtig trotz 0,10 aber dadurch auch vertrauenerweckend, da gab es keine Probleme.
Die Zinger wirken stabil und gut verarbeitet insofern kann ich eine Empfehlung aussprechen


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2019)

Was ist ein Zinger?


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

https://www.amazon.de/Fliegenfischen-Karabiner-Nylonschnur-Kunststoffseil-Schwarz-A0740/dp/B01IY0QE48/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅZÕÑ&qid=1549369522&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=zinger&dpPl=1&dpID=4111I3qLvVL&ref=plSrch

So was


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2019)

Ah, danke - der Ausdruck war mir tatsächlich unbekannt.


----------



## someuniqname (5. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wegwerfen und neue kaufen...lohnt nicht bei dem EK da noch rumzuwurschteln. Das hätte direkt nach dem Angeln im Salzwasser passieren müssen, nicht erst Dekaden danach wo Salz/Sand alle Zeit der Welt hatten, es sich im Inneren gemütlich zu machen.



oder aufmachen und Kugellager tauschen. Das ist nicht so schwer. Habe meine Sharky schon ein paar male vom SUP tauchen geschickt. Und wenns nichts wird, Ali verkauft dir gerne eine neune Sharky Rolle


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Februar 2019)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KEIzSwM

Hab mir mal nen satz bestellt,bei dem Preis kann man nicht meckern und sie landen eh früher oder später im Baum. Und wenn sie da sind ist hier fast Schonzeitende


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Februar 2019)

Für deine Chubs wär das aber eher nix.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Februar 2019)

someuniqname schrieb:


> oder aufmachen und Kugellager tauschen. Das ist nicht so schwer. Habe meine Sharky schon ein paar male vom SUP tauchen geschickt. Und wenns nichts wird, Ali verkauft dir gerne eine neune Sharky Rolle



Sofern es nur die Lager angegriffen hat, klar, kein Ding. Dabei bleibts aber meist nicht, vor allem wenn das Salz genug Zeit hatte.
Fängt schon bei der Spule an, das Salz kriecht dir schön unter die Schnur und greift das Aluminium der Spule an.
Das sieht später teilweise wie ne dicke Kalkschicht dann aus, die nur sehr mühselig und kaum komplett wieder zu lösen ist.


----------



## geomujo (6. Februar 2019)

Dann musst du die Spule vergolden lassen ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Für deine Chubs wär das aber eher nix.


Das stimmt aber für meinen verkrauteten quasi waldteich ist es interessant (und sieht sehr dekorativ im Baum aus)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Februar 2019)

Die Elstern werden es dann auch toll finden, wenns schonmal im Baum hängt


----------



## Aalbubi (7. Februar 2019)

Heute sind meine Silikon Schnurstopper angekommen. 600 Stück für nicht einmal 3 Euro. Top Qualität. Fragt sich nur wie viel Profit die Firmen hierzulande damit machen. Wie es aussieht, werde ich keine 20 Euro an Kleinteilen im Jahr mehr ausgeben.

Ps. Kennt jemand von euch gute Wagglerposen beim Ali, die nicht aus Balsa sind?


----------



## Pokolyt (7. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mir diese bestellt. Machen einen guten Eindruck. Noch nicht getestet.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Stücke-Fischen-Schwimmt-Waggler-Boje-Bobber-Schwimmt-Bobbers-Tackle-Fluktuiere/163481484585?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Edit Mod: Keine Fremdbilder


----------



## geomujo (7. Februar 2019)

Heute kamen die 'Spatziergang' in Farbe #3 #4 #5
Der wirkliche Markenname für den Köder lautet 'Walk Fish' - 'Spatziergang' ist die mechanische Übersetzung, die nicht berücksichtigt, dass Eigennamen NICHT zu übersetzen sind.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/WALK-FISH-6PCS-Lot-70mm-Wobblers-Fishing-Lures-Easy-Shiner-Swimbaits-Silicone-Soft-Bait-Double-Color/32820624873.html
Sehr weich, lassen sich gut aufziehen, gute Farbkomposition. Aber 6 kleine Gummis in einer riesigen Plastikhülle! Was für eine Materialverschwendung. Da passen locker 20 Stück rein. Die Köder machen den bisher besten Eindruck von allen die hier ankamen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Februar 2019)

sind wie die keitech ….


----------



## Danger_D (11. Februar 2019)

Heute sind zwei Versuchsobjekte von Hunthouse eingetroffen.
Beide sehen wirklich hochwertig aus. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es am Wochenende mal wieder ans Wasser.

1. https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hunthouse-fest-angeln-lockt-ratte-k-der-leurres-f-r-bass-pike-forelle-jointed-k-der/32961138209.html




2.https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hunthouse-Whopper-Popper-harten-bleistift-locken-mit-einzigartige-drehbare-weichen-schwanz-9-cm-13-cm-k/32867702441.html




Edit: Die Lieferung hat drei Wochen gebraucht und war für ali Standards echt gut Verpackt.


----------



## Danger_D (13. Februar 2019)

Danger_D schrieb:


> Heute sind zwei Versuchsobjekte von Hunthouse eingetroffen.
> Beide sehen wirklich hochwertig aus. Hoffentlich schaffe ich es am Wochenende mal wieder ans Wasser.
> 
> 1. https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hunthouse-fest-angeln-lockt-ratte-k-der-leurres-f-r-bass-pike-forelle-jointed-k-der/32961138209.html
> ...



Die Ratte läuft sehr schön kann ich nur empfehlen. Den "Whooper Popper" konnte ich noch nicht testen.


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Februar 2019)

Whopper Popper 13cm. als Nachts-köder für Zander?! Interessant.


----------



## Danger_D (13. Februar 2019)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Whopper Popper 13cm. als Nachts-köder für Zander?! Interessant.


Ja das war mein Plan.


----------



## Scholle 0 (21. Februar 2019)

Heute gab es 2 Zangen .
Über die Qualität kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Danger_D (23. Februar 2019)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Trout-12-cm-15-cm-Blei-Kopf-PVC-Angeln-Lockt-Schwimmen-K-nstliche-K-der/32923676052.html

In der Ausführung 12 cm. Habe zum Vergleich mal nen 4D Perch von SG daneben gelegt. Die Gummimischung ist etwas fester aber trotzdem bewegen sie sich gut.


----------



## magut (2. März 2019)

mal was ganz anderes 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fishing-Reel-Seat-Spinning-Rod-Handle-Cork-Grip-for-DIY-Building-or-Repair/32816445521.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.98784c4d2Q0wpH

bereits montiert -- gibt es nix zu meckern. Nicht anders als die , die ich bei uns gekauft hab.
LG
Mario


----------



## tomxxxtom (5. März 2019)

Danger_D schrieb:


> Ja das war mein Plan.



Gerade angekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

Wie macht ihr das um möglichst zoll zu sparen und wie viel Zoll kommt auf einen zu? Gesamtsumme + MwSt?
Bestellt ihr Etappenweise damit immer nur möglichst eine Lieferung beim Zoll landet? Ich habe jetzt für 170 Tacken tackle raus gesucht aber scheue mich zu bestellen aus den o.g. Gründen


----------



## Localhorst (5. März 2019)

das wird doch bestimmt von unterschiedlichen Anbietern verschickt werden. Bei mir kommen immer nur jede Menge kleine Pakete an und auf denen steht, wenn überhaupt eh immer ein extrem niedriger Betrag.


----------



## hanzz (5. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das um möglichst zoll zu sparen und wie viel Zoll kommt auf einen zu? Gesamtsumme + MwSt?
> Bestellt ihr Etappenweise damit immer nur möglichst eine Lieferung beim Zoll landet? Ich habe jetzt für 170 Tacken tackle raus gesucht aber scheue mich zu bestellen aus den o.g. Gründen


Wenn du nicht über 24 Euro pro Händler liegst sollte das kein Problem sein. Die Päckchen trudeln ja auch nach und nach ein. 
Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagt, steht meist ein geringer Betrag drauf.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht über 24 Euro pro Händler liegst sollte das kein Problem sein. Die Päckchen trudeln ja auch nach und nach ein.
> Aber wie mein Vorredner schon sagt, steht meist ein geringer Betrag drauf.


Ich hatte hier im Fred in grauer Vorzeit mal gelesen, dass einige das Pech hatten dass die Bestellungen mehrere Tage im selben Container in Deutschland ankam und dementsprechend zoll fällig war. Aber danke für eure Einschätzung!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. März 2019)

kaufe heute morgen übermorgen ….usw.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier im Fred in grauer Vorzeit mal gelesen, dass einige das Pech hatten dass *die Bestellungen mehrere Tage im selben Container in Deutschland* ankam und dementsprechend zoll fällig war. Aber danke für eure Einschätzung!


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


>


Halte ich für ungewöhnlich bis unwahrscheinlich. Das einzigste mal das ich löhnen musste war als ich ein 140€Tablet geliefert bekommen habe.


----------



## świetlik (5. März 2019)

Habt ihr alles immer bekommen ?
Oder ist was auf dem Weg verloren gegangen ?


----------



## Danger_D (5. März 2019)

świetlik schrieb:


> Habt ihr alles immer bekommen ?
> Oder ist was auf dem Weg verloren gegangen ?


Es hat schonmal sehr viel länger gedauert als angegeben war aber bei mir ist immer alles angekommen.


----------



## u-see fischer (5. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich hatte hier im Fred in grauer Vorzeit mal gelesen, dass einige das Pech hatten dass die Bestellungen mehrere Tage im selben Container in Deutschland ankam und dementsprechend zoll fällig war. Aber danke für eure Einschätzung!



Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, Du wirst sicherlich der einzige sein, dessen Paket in dem Kontainer sind. Bei der Vielzahl der Pakete/Päckchen werden erstmal mehrere Zollbeamte den Kontainer öffnen und bearbeiten. Weiterhin glaibe ich nicht, dass sich ein Zollbeamter versuchen wird, die Namen der Empfänger zu merken um aufzupassen ob noch ein zweites Packet für den selben Empfänger dabei ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. März 2019)

€ 10,71  30%OFF | carp fishig terminal tackle fishing safety sleeve lead run rig buffer ball soft beads for carp fishing 150pcs/set
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cdKPK8Rq

Nubbsies! Erinnert an das running kit von korum, wenn die Gleitnubsies nicht allzu gratig sein sollten hätte man für den Hausgebrauch für mindestens eine Saison ausgesorgt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. März 2019)

Ich habe wohl bisher einmal Pech gehabt, zumindest schätze ich es so ein. Und zwar habe ich eine Bestellung, bei der nach 14 tage das Tracking anzeigte, das die Lieferung storniert wurde. Der Ansprechpartner erklärte mir zwar, alles wäre in Ordnung, aber gekommen ist nichts. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich bei einem anderen Lieferanten ähnliche Produkte nachbestellt und auch schon erhalten. 

Mal sehen, wie es dann mir der Erstattung läuft.


----------



## świetlik (5. März 2019)

Bei mir bis jetzt nur ein Paket ist nicht rechzeitig gekommen. Ich warte schon Dritte Monat. 
Aber Geld habe ich schon zurück bekommen .
Habe gemeldet das die Ware nach 60 Tagen nicht angekommen ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. März 2019)

muss noch 11 tage warten um ein fall zu eröffnen.....so was kotzt mich an soll in Deutschland sein kommt aber nicht an....


----------



## alexpp (6. März 2019)

Wenn die Sendung beim Zoll hängen bleibt, dauert es meist mehrere Wochen länger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. März 2019)

liegt ja schon fast 8 Wochen beim zoll glaube nicht das es noch kommt und die schicken auch zurück wie ich gehört habe von einem bekannten....


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. März 2019)

Mich hat selbst nach 4 Monaten eine Ali Sendung noch erreicht, das war eine Sendung die ich vergessen hatte und auch nicht reklamiert. Aber gutes ende halt.


----------



## magut (6. März 2019)

Bei mir ist alles bisher angekommen. Ca. 90 Bestellungen.  2 oder 3  haben aber 3 Monate gebraucht.  Hatte zwischen zeitlich das Geld zurück bekommen. Aber dem Händler kontaktiert und nochmals gekauft ohne das der den Artikel nochmal versandte.


----------



## Danger_D (6. März 2019)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/JOHNCOO-Wobbler-Magallon-110mm-14-7g-Fest-Minnow-K-der-K-nstliche-K-der-Schwimmen-K/32918228323.html





Läuft gut und die Haken machen einen guten eindruck. Eine zweite Schwanzflosse lag dabei. Lieferung hat 18 Tage gedauert.


----------



## Silverfish1 (6. März 2019)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die AliExpress Experten. 

Es gab von FTK eine Kopie des Black minnow von Fiiish, den Lead minnow. 

Der ist jedoch nicht mehr zu finden.würde aber vermuten das wenn man FTK anschreibt die sicher noch bekommen kann. Nur finde ich keinen Kontaktdaten.

Habt ihr ein Tipp fuer mich ?


----------



## Danger_D (7. März 2019)

Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die AliExpress Experten.
> 
> Es gab von FTK eine Kopie des Black minnow von Fiiish, den Lead minnow.
> 
> ...



Diese hier? 
€ 2,72  22%OFF | FTK schwarz minnow 5g/12g/25g jig kopf angeln locken weichen hecht köder bass fishing shad weichen köder boot code seabass köder für Zand
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/btg9JZXj


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. März 2019)

Antwort genau diese ! Ich habe sie nicht gefunden


----------



## Silverfish1 (7. März 2019)

Danger_D schrieb:


> Diese hier?
> € 2,72  22%OFF | FTK schwarz minnow 5g/12g/25g jig kopf angeln locken weichen hecht köder bass fishing shad weichen köder boot code seabass köder für Zand
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/btg9JZXj


Aber in 12 cm scheint es die nicht mehr zu geben :-(


----------



## Danger_D (7. März 2019)

Gibt auch noch diese hier 
€ 2,96  34%OFF | Hunthouse neueste schwarz minnow 100mm 25g angeln weicher köder bass pike barsch locken
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cWDKrkXJ


----------



## Danger_D (7. März 2019)

€ 3,04 32%OFF | 22g Jig Kopf mit 9 cm/9g Super Weiche Angeln Locken Große Fisch Tipps für Rock Fisch seabass Pollock Angeln Köder Schwarz Minnow Set Lockt
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/EPGDqVx

€ 2,01 32%OFF | SPAZIERGANG FISCH Jigging Weichen Köder Angeln Lockt 9 cm/15g 11 cm/25g DIY Blei Kopf jig Fisch T Schwanz Meer Bass Lure Fishing Tackle
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qk9XpA1


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn die Sendung beim Zoll hängen bleibt, dauert es meist mehrere Wochen länger.


heute beim zoll angerufen die durchleuchten nur dann bekommt der spedi ne Nachricht der muss dich benachrichtigen und dann darfst du zum zoll.....


----------



## alexpp (8. März 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> heute beim zoll angerufen die durchleuchten nur dann bekommt der spedi ne Nachricht der muss dich benachrichtigen und dann darfst du zum zoll.....


Das ist richtig. Ich meine den Zoll irgendwo in Frankfurt, wo die Pakete als erstes durchmüssen. Wenn man Pech hat bzw. sie das Päckchen zur Kontrolle ausgewählt haben, kann die Geschichte über einen Monat länger dauern. War zumindest vor paar Jahren so, hat sich bestimmt nichts verbessert.


----------



## Fattony (11. März 2019)

Noch ein paar Sachen bestellt...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RoseWood-ULKING-1-8m-602-Solid-Tip-Ultra-Light-Soft-Fishing-Rod-1-7g-2-4lb/32848544524.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dtFGSQ5

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RoseWood-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-Spare-Spool-1000-2500-Series-8-1-Bearing-Balls-5-2-1/32972448940.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dtFGSQ5

Dazu noch ein paar Spoons, Miniwobbler etc.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LINNHUE-Fishing-Pliers-Multifunction-Aluminum-Alloy-Hook-Recover-Line-Cutter-Lure-Fishing-Accessories-Multi-function-Lure/32962770028.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dtTeorG

Und eine Zange


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (11. März 2019)

rolle gefällt mir


----------



## Danger_D (12. März 2019)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Piscifun Rollen gemacht? 
Die "Venom" und "Viper II" haben es mir angetan.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Piscifun-2017-New-Venom-Water-Resistant-Spinning-Reel-12Kg-Max-Carbon-Drag-10-1-Bearings-Sea/32826387384.html

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/product/Piscifun-Viper-II-Fishing-Reel-1000-2000-3000-4000-Series-Ultra-Smooth-6-2-1-Gear/2091019_32932683706.html


----------



## Silverfish1 (12. März 2019)

Erinnern an die Penn conflict


----------



## Aalbubi (12. März 2019)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Forellenspoons aus China gemacht?


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Forellenspoons aus China gemacht?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4PCS-2-5g-fishing-metal-spoon-baits-metal-spinner-lure-trout-spoon-mini-bait-wobbler-artificial/32822711756.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ds8nBk7

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lixada-11Pcs-lot-Metal-Fishing-Lures-Mixed-Colors-Spoon-Lures-Set-Artificial-Trout-Lure-Spinner-Baits/32900051256.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ds8nBk7

Sobald sie da sind kann ich dir was sagen


----------



## Fattony (12. März 2019)

Hat übrigens wer von euch Erfahrung mit der Kastking Rover? Hab eine bestellt. Eine Jerkrute habe ich nämlich schon zu Hause, meine "Iron Claw" Rolle hat aber die Geist aufgegeben. Liegt sicherlich am viel zu hohen Ködergewicht. Jetzt eine genommen mit Rundprofil - sollte besser dazu passen. 

Für den Preis sicherlich nicht verkehrt. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Rover-New-All-Metal-Body-6-1-Ball-Bearings-Cast-Drum-Baitcasting-Reel-Super-Light/32636684870.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a784c4ddD7j90


----------



## Danger_D (13. März 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Forellenspoons aus China gemacht?



Die von Countbass sind richtig gut. Kosten mit 2-3 Euro allerdings auch etwas mehr als der Rest auf ali.





countbass Fishing Tackles Store
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bHV9512v


----------



## Aalbubi (13. März 2019)

Danke für die Infos! 
Sind diese Spoons mit der Qualität von den Balzer Spoons vergleichbar oder gar besser? Die Balzer kosten 2,99 das Stück und die paar Cent könnte ich auch meinem Händler überlassen, falls es keine gravierenden Unterschiede gibt (was kann man an einem Blinker heutzutage falsch machen ?)


----------



## Danger_D (13. März 2019)

Die von balzer hab ich nicht. Kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Danger_D (13. März 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4PCS-2-5g-fishing-metal-spoon-baits-metal-spinner-lure-trout-spoon-mini-bait-wobbler-artificial/32822711756.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ds8nBk7
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lixada-11Pcs-lot-Metal-Fishing-Lures-Mixed-Colors-Spoon-Lures-Set-Artificial-Trout-Lure-Spinner-Baits/32900051256.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ds8nBk7
> 
> Sobald sie da sind kann ich dir was sagen


Erstere sind in Ordnung. Ich habe nur die Haken ausgetauscht.


----------



## someuniqname (14. März 2019)

habe ein paar der YAPADA von ali. Ich finde die recht gut.


----------



## knutwuchtig (14. März 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Hat übrigens wer von euch Erfahrung mit der Kastking Rover? Hab eine bestellt. Eine Jerkrute habe ich nämlich schon zu Hause, meine "Iron Claw" Rolle hat aber die Geist aufgegeben. Liegt sicherlich am viel zu hohen Ködergewicht. Jetzt eine genommen mit Rundprofil - sollte besser dazu passen.
> 
> Für den Preis sicherlich nicht verkehrt.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KastKing-Rover-New-All-Metal-Body-6-1-Ball-Bearings-Cast-Drum-Baitcasting-Reel-Super-Light/32636684870.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5a784c4ddD7j90




erinnert mich stark an die blechkopie von der abu ambassadeur

das geht günstiger https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Doub...007.13338.124329.0&scm_id=1007.13338.124329.0


oder auch kompakter https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Mavllos-Metall-Runde-Baitcastingrolle-Links-Rechts-Hand-Hohe-Verh-ltnis-7-0-1-6-0-1/32906385347.html?spm=a2g0x.search0604.3.253.57765d831ZCn1w&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_10_10065_10068_10890_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10304_10307_10820_537_536_10902_10843_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_pvid=672fbd56-8e46-404e-9aec-710d57c2&algo_expid=672fbd56-8e46-404e-9aec-710d57c2-37


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Eide...007.13338.124329.0&scm_id=1007.13338.124329.0


die kuying tornado kann man mit einem handgriff öffnen. sehr praktisch bei perücken

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Lure...=1007.13339.99734.0&scm_id=1007.13339.99734.0

auch wenn die schreiben , das sie nicht nach Germany liefern. wenn man sie höflich auf englisch  per mail direkt kontaktiert , bekommt man das ganze kuying  programm.  bezahlt wird per paypal

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Pisc...007.13338.124329.0&scm_id=1007.13338.124329.0


praktisch die gleiche , nur eine andere übersetzung

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/SF-p...lgo_pvid=cfbdfcd0-7ee7-4bed-b9df-b938537bb5bb

ich hab mir die etwas teureren besorgt  https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Mavl...=1007.13339.99734.0&scm_id=1007.13339.99734.0

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/KUYI...=1007.13339.99734.0&scm_id=1007.13339.99734.0


----------



## Fattony (15. März 2019)

Die blendet aber auch dolle 

Ne - bleibe ich lieber bei Kastking  Gibts immer so schöne Reviews auf Youtube.


----------



## n3os (26. März 2019)

Moin, bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach guten Wobblern zum Forellen-Angeln, hauptsächlich Bachforellen, die umgerüstet werden sollen auf Schonhaken. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar tipps from Chinesen?
Haken und Sprengringe sind mir relativ egal, mir ist eher der Lauf und die Verarbeitung ansich wichtig.
Danke
Gruß

Edit:
Ich suche noch so ein Magnetteil womit man einen Wadkescher befestigen kann, weiß jemand zufällig wie sowas auf Englisch heißt^^?


----------



## Danger_D (26. März 2019)

n3os schrieb:


> Moin, bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach guten Wobblern zum Forellen-Angeln, hauptsächlich Bachforellen, die umgerüstet werden sollen auf Schonhaken. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar tipps from Chinesen?
> Haken und Sprengringe sind mir relativ egal, mir ist eher der Lauf und die Verarbeitung ansich wichtig.
> Danke
> Gruß
> ...



Such mal nach rice Wobbler.


----------



## Fattony (27. März 2019)

n3os schrieb:


> Moin, bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach guten Wobblern zum Forellen-Angeln, hauptsächlich Bachforellen, die umgerüstet werden sollen auf Schonhaken. Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar tipps from Chinesen?
> Haken und Sprengringe sind mir relativ egal, mir ist eher der Lauf und die Verarbeitung ansich wichtig.
> Danke
> Gruß
> ...



Die da habe ich, Verarbeitung Super: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/LUSHAZER-minnow-fischk-der-kurbel-k-der-28mm-2g-angeln-crankbait-ice-g-nstige-angelk-der/32869422991.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dRk8od3

Ansonsten warte ich noch auf ein paar Mini Wobbler.

Weiters, dein Magnet: "Magnet Net Release" in die Suche reingeben - dann findest du sie.


----------



## GandRalf (28. März 2019)

Moin auch,

Habe mir auch schon diverse Köder zum Probieren kommen lassen. Ergebnisse: von...bis...alles dabei.
Leider habe ich bei den Minnow Wobblern noch keine gefunden, die als "suspending" angegeben sind. Hat jemand von euch da schon mal echte Suspender in den Größen von etwa 5 -10cm gefunden/erhalten?


----------



## Wünschelrute (14. April 2019)

Bei mir sind momentan sehr viele Sachen auf meiner Liste bei AliExpress "not available", ist das bei euch auch so?
Ist teilweise sogar ziemlich viel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. April 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Bei mir sind momentan sehr viele Sachen auf meiner Liste bei AliExpress "not available", ist das bei euch auch so?
> Ist teilweise sogar ziemlich viel.


die müssen jetzt efust.zahlen und deswegen liefern die nicht mehr....


----------



## Wünschelrute (14. April 2019)

Mist, hatte gehofft  dass es nur ein temporäres Problem ist. Naja, der Staat greift einem eben immer in die Tasche.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. April 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Mist, hatte gehofft  dass es nur ein temporäres Problem ist. Naja, der Staat greift einem eben immer in die Tasche.


ist von Deutschland so gewollt...die kriegen den hals nicht voll


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2019)

Wo bleibt denn euer Mitgefühl für den einheimischen Takledealer?
Finde ich gut und fair, wenn sie auch Steuern abführen müssten, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es funktioniert.

Die Änderungen sollen doch erst 2021 greifen, oder?


----------



## Tobias85 (14. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> ist von Deutschland so gewollt...die kriegen den hals nicht voll



Kindergeld, Strassen, Autobahnen, Krankenhäuser, Schulen, Kindergärten, Zuschüsse beim Bau/energetischen Sanieren, kostenlose Ausbildung/Studium, etc., etc....Wo soll denn das Geld dafür herkommen, wenn nicht aus Steuern? Glaubst du, Politiker schnippen mit den Fingern und schon habe sie die vielen vielen Mlliarden Euro, die sie jährlich für die Bevölkerung und die Infrastruktur ausgeben?


----------



## geomujo (14. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn euer Mitgefühl für den einheimischen Takledealer?
> Finde ich gut und fair, wenn sie auch Steuern abführen müssten, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das es funktioniert.
> Die Änderungen sollen doch erst 2021 greifen, oder?



Stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit sich dann überhaupt noch das Geschäftsmodell begründet. Offenbar gibt es immer weniger Bedarf nach einem lokalen Tackle-Dealer. Sicherlich wird es auch irgendwann mal ein halbwegs brauchbares Steuerabkommen mit Fernost geben. Für Produkte wie Gummifische brauche ich aber keinen Händler vor Ort. Etwas anders sieht das bei Produkten aus, die man schwerer online beschreiben kann wie Ruten, Kescher und co. Da bin ich in gewisser Hinsicht drauf angewisen, die Produkte vorher auch mal in die Hand zu nehmen bevor ich dreistellige Beträge locker mache. Wenn ich aber mal mit 2€ für ne Gummipackung ins Klo greife ist das ein etwas anderes Verhältnis und ich kann mit dem Verlust gut leben. Also gerade bei Verbrauchsmaterialien wie Schnur, Haken, Köder ist ein Fachhandel der letztendlich nur eine weitere Zwischenstation auf dem Weg vom Hersteller zum Kunden. Und jeder Zwischenstation will etwas abhaben vom Kuchen. Da macht es durchaus Sinn die Vertriebswege flach zu halten.

Sonst sieht man ja was bei rauskommt: Bsp Sunline die neue orange Siglon x8
Angeblich nur EIN exklusiver Distributor für D. Die verkaufen dann weiter an andere Shops. Und so steigt dann der Preis für eine 150m-Spule der dünnsten Geflächte dieser Sorte auf fast 40€! Ich habe gerade eine 1800m-Spule aus Singapur bestellt für ~265€ inkl Ust und Zoll. Das sind 12 150m Spulen also 22€/Spule - Selbst in den kleinen Konfektionen wäre sie als Import immernoch deutlich günstiger als 40€ im Fachhandel - ~10-15€ weniger. Mein Mitgefühl hält sich in Grenzen. Die sollen sich bitteschön ein Geschäftsmodell ausdenken, das auch nachhaltig und mehr im Sinne der Kunden ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. April 2019)

greift schon alleine in berlin 500 steueranmeldungen…..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. April 2019)

die sie jährlich für die Bevölkerung und die Infrastruktur ausgeben? komm mal nach berlin und sieh dir die strassen an....muahhhhhh


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. April 2019)

geomujo schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit sich dann überhaupt noch das Geschäftsmodell begründet. Offenbar gibt es immer weniger Bedarf nach einem lokalen Tackle-Dealer. Sicherlich wird es auch irgendwann mal ein halbwegs brauchbares Steuerabkommen mit Fernost geben. Für Produkte wie Gummifische brauche ich aber keinen Händler vor Ort. Etwas anders sieht das bei Produkten aus, die man schwerer online beschreiben kann wie Ruten, Kescher und co. Da bin ich in gewisser Hinsicht drauf angewisen, die Produkte vorher auch mal in die Hand zu nehmen bevor ich dreistellige Beträge locker mache. Wenn ich aber mal mit 2€ für ne Gummipackung ins Klo greife ist das ein etwas anderes Verhältnis und ich kann mit dem Verlust gut leben. Also gerade bei Verbrauchsmaterialien wie Schnur, Haken, Köder ist ein Fachhandel der letztendlich nur eine weitere Zwischenstation auf dem Weg vom Hersteller zum Kunden. Und jeder Zwischenstation will etwas abhaben vom Kuchen. Da macht es durchaus Sinn die Vertriebswege flach zu halten.
> 
> Sonst sieht man ja was bei rauskommt: Bsp Sunline die neue orange Siglon x8
> Angeblich nur EIN exklusiver Distributor für D. Die verkaufen dann weiter an andere Shops. Und so steigt dann der Preis für eine 150m-Spule der dünnsten Geflächte dieser Sorte auf fast 40€! Ich habe gerade eine 1800m-Spule aus Singapur bestellt für ~265€ inkl Ust und Zoll. Das sind 12 150m Spulen also 22€/Spule - Selbst in den kleinen Konfektionen wäre sie als Import immernoch deutlich günstiger als 40€ im Fachhandel - ~10-15€ weniger. Mein Mitgefühl hält sich in Grenzen. Die sollen sich bitteschön ein Geschäftsmodell ausdenken, das auch nachhaltig und mehr im Sinne der Kunden ist.



Wenn man beginnt darüber nachzudenken, welche Produktionskosten bei den Artikeln zu Grunde liegen, wird einem ganz schwindelig. Im Gegensatz zu früher, wo Preise im Handel kalkuliert wurden, basierend auf den Herstellungskosten/ Einkaufspreis plus Zuschläge ist heute offensichtlich, das Preise so gestaltet werden in dem man schaut, was der Markt hergibt. So sind KFZ zum Beispiel aus deutscher Produktion in Ungarn preiswerter, obwohl eine sehr teure Zulassungssteuer erhoben wird und die ungarische Salami ist hier 20% preiswerter, obwohl die Kaufkraft in Ungarn kleiner, die Transportkosten im Land geringer.....

Hochwertige Produkte würde ich nicht bestellen, weil dort bei jedem  Teil die Möglichkeit besteht, das es sich um Fälschungen handelt. 

Aber grundsätzlich ist es ok, wenn man versucht diese Einkäufe besteuern, das kalkuliert man mit ein, und mal hat man Glück und mal zahlt man.


----------



## Tobias85 (14. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> die sie jährlich für die Bevölkerung und die Infrastruktur ausgeben? komm mal nach berlin und sieh dir die strassen an....muahhhhhh



Stell dir mal vor, wie es aussähe, wenn der Staat weniger Steuern eintreiben würde


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. April 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, wie es aussähe, wenn der Staat weniger Steuern eintreiben würde


würde die EU nicht jeden tag ne mio bekommen.....sind alles keine Unternehmer in der Regierung...…


----------



## Tobias85 (14. April 2019)

Hätte wir die EU nicht, würden wir viele Milliarden weniger einnehmen über unsere Exporte...

Naja ich brech das jetzt ab, zuviel Off-Topic..sorry dafür an die anderen


----------



## Kochtopf (14. April 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Hätte wir die EU nicht, würden wir viele Milliarden weniger einnehmen über unsere Exporte...
> 
> Naja ich brech das jetzt ab, zuviel Off-Topic..sorry dafür an die anderen


Weise du bist und vernünftige Ansichten du hast. Drücken ich dich tue aus der Ferne.


----------



## Aalbubi (15. April 2019)

Meine Bestellung aus China ist angekommen.
Meredith Cannibal Shad. Die Farbe bei dem Barsch-Design ist kräftiger und die Gummimischung ist etwas weicher. 
Außer dem SG Logo und einer weiteren rot eingefärbten Bauchflosse sind die optisch gleich. Eine Überzieh-Polbrille für 7 Dollar ist auch jetzt meins.


----------



## magut (15. April 2019)

Wo ist der Link dazu????      lass uns teilhaben


----------



## Aalbubi (15. April 2019)

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie ich von der Handyapp einen Link kopieren kann.

Meredith Cannibal shad eingeben. Sollte ganz oben sein.

Der  Farbe vom SG wirkt auf dem Foto viel kräftiger als es in Wirklichkeit ist

Ps. Keine Ahnung wieso das Foto hier jetzt aufm Kopf ist.


----------



## STRULIK (15. April 2019)

@Aalbubi 
die Brille wäre auch interessant


----------



## magut (15. April 2019)

Link wie am PC kopieren und dann einfügen. Mit dem finger lange auf die adresszeile drücken .dann kopieren auswählen und das gleiche im antwortfeld . Nur d
ann einfügen drücken ,. Versuchs mal


----------



## Michael_05er (15. April 2019)

STRULIK schrieb:


> @Aalbubi
> die Brille wäre auch interessant


Genau. Vor allem, wenn die sich gut über die normale Brille ziehen lässt!


----------



## Aalbubi (15. April 2019)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/DIDI-HOT-Vintage-Classical-Polarized-Myopia-Cover-Sun-Glasses-Men-UV400-Retro-sunglasses-Men-Myopia-Suitable/32733800289.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2c8c4c4dba4R4g

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Cannibal-K-der-80mm-100mm-125mm-K-nstliche-Weiche-Angeln-Lockt-Wobbler-Angeln-Weiche-Silikon/32880721250.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2c8c4c4dba4R4g

copy und paste geht nicht auf der Aliapp


----------



## Michael_05er (15. April 2019)

Ich bekomme beim tippen auf das "Teilen" - Symbol die Option "copy to clipboard" angeboten. Das Ergebnis ist nicht doll, aber funktioniert. Danke auf jeden Fall für den link! Passt die Brille auf einem normalen Kopf über die eigentliche Brille drüber?


----------



## hanzz (16. April 2019)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bekomme beim tippen auf das "Teilen" - Symbol die Option "copy to clipboard" angeboten. Das Ergebnis ist nicht doll, aber funktioniert. Danke auf jeden Fall für den link! Passt die Brille auf einem normalen Kopf über die eigentliche Brille drüber?


Definiere "normaler Kopf"
Wenn ich mich grad im Bus so umschaue, fällt es mir sehr schwer, so eine Definition abzugeben


----------



## summa4ever (16. April 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/DIDI-HOT-Vintage-Classical-Polarized-Myopia-Cover-Sun-Glasses-Men-UV400-Retro-sunglasses-Men-Myopia-Suitable/32733800289.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2c8c4c4dba4R4g
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Cannibal-K-der-80mm-100mm-125mm-K-nstliche-Weiche-Angeln-Lockt-Wobbler-Angeln-Weiche-Silikon/32880721250.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2c8c4c4dba4R4g
> 
> copy und paste geht nicht auf der Aliapp



die GuFi hab ich mir auch bestellt, aber ncoh nciht gefischt. Machen auf jeden Fall einen soliden Eindruck. Wenn das Kunstköderverbot heir in Sachsen vorbei ist, werd ich sie am Wasser mal testen.


----------



## Aalbubi (16. April 2019)

ja, passt bei mir aufm Schädel. Guck dir auf dem Link die Maße der Brille an. Da steht welche Maße die eigentliche Sehbrille nicht überschreiten darf. So sitzt sie aufm Kopf. Ist zwar Plastik, aber hey, hier kostet sowas schonmal gerne 50-100 Euro.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (16. April 2019)

Hat jemand von euch schon qualitativ hochwertige Cheburaschka Jig Köpfe und Offset Haken bei Ali Express gesehen? Alles was ich in Deutschland gekauft habe, konnte ich wegen einem zu dünnen Draht sehr leicht mit den Fingern aufbiegen. Sollte ich bei den Haken eher auf Gamakatsu und co setzen? Ich möchte ungerne schon wieder Chebus bestellen und diese nicht nutzen können.


----------



## Michael_05er (16. April 2019)

Aalbubi schrieb:


> ja, passt bei mir aufm Schädel. Guck dir auf dem Link die Maße der Brille an. Da steht welche Maße die eigentliche Sehbrille nicht überschreiten darf. So sitzt sie aufm Kopf. Ist zwar Plastik, aber hey, hier kostet sowas schonmal gerne 50-100 Euro.


Prima, danke! Meine Brille ist rund 1cm schmaler, das sollte also passen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. April 2019)

M.C Phlegmatisch schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon qualitativ hochwertige Cheburaschka Jig Köpfe und Offset Haken bei Ali Express gesehen? Alles was ich in Deutschland gekauft habe, konnte ich wegen einem zu dünnen Draht sehr leicht mit den Fingern aufbiegen. ...Ich möchte ungerne schon wieder Chebus bestellen und diese nicht nutzen können.



Es liegt nicht an der Drahtstärke, sondern am Material.
Du hast aber Recht. Man kann sehr viele der in D. angebotenen Chebus direkt in die Tonne entsorgen.
Ich habe es aufgegeben und fische wieder normal.
Für Köderfischangeln mögen die Drähte ausreichen, nicht aber für normales Angeln.

Traurigerweise sind weder die meisten Händler noch "Hersteller" in der Lage zu dem verwendeten Draht eine Aussage zu machen. Meist sitzen dort nur noch Leute ohne technisches Verständnis.
Man muss vielen in den Hintern kriechen um einfachste Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen oder man bekommt gar keine Antwort.
Denen werfe ich kein Geld mehr hinterher.

Zurück zum Thema.
Wahrscheinlich musst du dir die Einhänger selber biegen.


----------



## Aitor (22. April 2019)

Nachdem ich hier doch schon einige Zeit still mitgelesen habe, möchte ich nun doch auch was dazu beisteuern. Auf aliexpress habe ich in den letzten Jahren immer mal wieder Rollen und vor allem Köder und weiteres Kleinzeugs gekauft und gemischte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Vor allem bei Rollen unter 50$ war ich eher unzufrieden. Was ich allerdings empfehlen kann, sind die Piscifun Carbon X und die Piscifun Stone Rollen. Die Stone soll angeblich (hab ich nicht getestet...) salzwassergeeignet sein. Die Carbon X ist leicht, tolle Bremse und 1A Schnurverlegung. Gleiches gilt für die Stone, allerdings ist diese etwas massiver gebaut. Darüber hinaus gibts die Ryobi Rollen auf Ali deutlich günstiger als hier und vor allem bekommt man die Modelle die erst nächstes Jahr bei uns in die Läden kommen teilweise schon jetzt zu kaufen. So wars vor einigen Jahren mit der Ryobi Slam.
Was geflochtene Schnüre betrifft, bin ich von der Anmuka recht angenehm überrascht gewesen. Ok, die Farbe lässt etwas nach aber gerade bei den dünneren Durchmessern ist die Schnur echt gut.
Bei Stahlvorfächern hab ich mir mal das 7x7 kommen lassen, das ist zwar nicht ganz dünn (0,5mm) hat aber ähnliche Eigenschaften wie das einer anderen, sehr bekannten Marke in Deutschland...
Bei Gummiködern konnte ich diese Rotaugenimitate testen, leider ist der Preis in den letzten 5 Monaten über 40% gestiegen....
Diese Laubenimitate wurden bereits vor einiger Zeit hier mal gepostet. Mittlerweile fische ich schon einige Monate damit und kann sagen, dass sie wirklich ok sind. Schnäppchen sind das allerdings keine. Wer am 11.11. einkauft, kann sich aber noch ein paar Euronen dabei sparen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (22. April 2019)

Habe mir mal die rollen angesehen ...sehen ja toll aus nur für das Geld keine e-spule geht gar nicht für 50 euro bekomme ich in D eine rolle mit....zu den günstigen rollen muss ich sagen alle 2 jahre mal ein neues Modell ist doch ok ….bis jetzt nur 1x federbruch und rücklaufsperren Problem gehabt dafür sind die dinger aber km gelaufen und haben alles mitgemacht bis zum hecht von 105 cm keine Probleme.Die spinnoler gehen nehme lieber weicheres gummi.


----------



## Aitor (22. April 2019)

Verstehe, andererseits, Shimano, Ryobi usw. liefern seit einiger Zeit im mittleren Segment (im Oberen auch) keine E-Spulen mehr mit. Scheint wohl in Mode zu sein... die sparen bei ihren E Spulen, wir sparen indem wir das Zeug aus China kaufen


----------



## Aitor (22. April 2019)

Achja, eine Sache noch: Wer gute Einzelhaken mit großem Öhr braucht weil er auf Salmoniden fischen will oder der Verein das vorschreibt, ist mit diesen Modellen gut beraten. Sind bisher die Besten die ich aus China bekommen habe. Alle anderen sind viel zu dünn.


----------



## magut (22. April 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1m-2m-1-5m-Waterproof-Endoscope-Mini-HD-Camera-Snake-Tube-5-5-mm-Lens-USB/32860451194.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.73cd4c4dpJcCgO

Muss beim Boot mal einen Blick in den Zwischenraum der Schale werfen--funzt gut hab es Heute mal in der Gartenhütte in diversen Holzspalten getestet  und ein Wespennest inspiziert -- bin dann schnell raus aus der Hütte als die Tierchen die Kamera inspiziert hatten
LG
Mario


----------



## knutwuchtig (22. April 2019)

GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin auch,
> 
> Habe mir auch schon diverse Köder zum Probieren kommen lassen. Ergebnisse: von...bis...alles dabei.
> Leider habe ich bei den Minnow Wobblern noch keine gefunden, die als "suspending" angegeben sind. Hat jemand von euch da schon mal echte Suspender in den Größen von etwa 5 -10cm gefunden/erhalten?




versuchs mal bei W-lure .gute qualität, gute haken, eigene web seite , gibt es bei ali und e bay  https://www.wlure.com/


----------



## Wünschelrute (23. April 2019)

Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage, von der ich nie gedacht hätte  dass ich sie stellen würde. 

Ich gehöre zu einem erlauchten Kreis, denn ich hab bei AliExpress bei diesen Gratisverlosungen tatsächlich was gewonnen. Und zwar jene Rolle - zwar in left handed, aber dem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja nicht ins Maul. Vor allem, wenn man die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei diesen Freebie-Auslosungen bedenkt.

€ 45,10 50%OFF | Piscifun Phantom Baitcasting Reel 7.0:1 Gear Ratio 7.7kg Max Drag 7 Bearings Dual Brake Ultralight Carbon Fiber Fishing Reel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c5rFtjTi

Hoffe, dass es so klickbar ist für euch. Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen? Taugt die was und wenn ja wofür? Hab mich eher auf Verdacht auf Lego-Imitate und Angelsachen beworben


----------



## Aitor (23. April 2019)

Nun getestet habe ich sie nicht aber bei meinen bisherigen Erlebnissen mit der Firma Piscifun würde ich mal sagen, dass du ein echter Glückspilz bist.


----------



## magut (23. April 2019)

"left hand" passt ja eh bei unseren gefilden--oder kurbelst du die Stationärrolle auch mit der rechten Hand


----------



## Wünschelrute (23. April 2019)

Stimmt, das sollte dann ja hinhauen mit der Linkshänder-Ausrichtung.
Wenn ihr gute Erfahrungen mit der Firma gemacht habt, dann freu ich mich ja um so mehr darauf, die Rolle zugeschickt zu bekommen. Danke euch!

Kann dann beizeiten auch mal eine Einschätzung geben, falls es gewünscht ist


----------



## Aitor (23. April 2019)

Klar, lass hören wenns soweit ist. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass du trotz "geschenkt" nicht noch n bissel was beim Zoll abdrücken musst.


----------



## Rotaugenpilker (23. April 2019)

Lassen sich auch China eigentlich auch vernünftige Ringe ordern? Ich benötige welche für einen Neuaufbau einer leichten Feederrute (also 12er und kleiner).


----------



## Aitor (23. April 2019)

Jaein, kommt auf deine Ansprüche an. Ich selber baue auch alle paar Jahre mal ne Rute auf aber meist doch eher Spinnruten. Die Standard-SIC Ringe sind nicht so der Burner weil zu schwer. Für ne Feederrute hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch keine Ringe auf Ali gesehen. Es gibt recht kleine Ringe die eigentlich für Baitcastruten gedacht sind...die könnten theoretisch geeignet sein.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. April 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage, von der ich nie gedacht hätte  dass ich sie stellen würde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muß man halt in die hand nehmen und benutzen. dann weiß man mehr   oder sich durchs i net fuchsen und meinungen einholen. die aber müssen nicht zwangsläufig mit der eigenen übereinstimmen.
also einfach mal selber testen


----------



## summa4ever (24. April 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal eine Frage, von der ich nie gedacht hätte  dass ich sie stellen würde.
> 
> Ich gehöre zu einem erlauchten Kreis, denn ich hab bei AliExpress bei diesen Gratisverlosungen tatsächlich was gewonnen. Und zwar jene Rolle - zwar in left handed, aber dem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja nicht ins Maul. Vor allem, wenn man die Wahrscheinlichkeit bei diesen Freebie-Auslosungen bedenkt.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch zu deinem Gewinn!!!! Sind diese Gratisverlosungen was regelmäßiges? Ich habe bisher ncoh gar nichts davon mitbekommen?

mal ne andere Frage, ich wollte mir shallow rigs selber bauen. Ich habe aber bisher nur silbernes, glänzendes Stahlvorfachmaterial bei ali gefunden. Hatte da jemand von euch dunkles gefunden oder meint ihr das silberne passt auch (keine zu große Scheuchwirkung)?


----------



## Wünschelrute (24. April 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu deinem Gewinn!!!! Sind diese Gratisverlosungen was regelmäßiges? Ich habe bisher ncoh gar nichts davon mitbekommen?



Danke!
Also ich nutze nur die App, da sind die auf der Startseite unter der Rubrik "Freebies" anwählbar. Wie das bei der Webseite ist weiß ich nicht, nutze ich nicht, da hab ich keine Ahnung. In der App ist es so ein weißes Geschenk mit gelber Schleife auf türkisem Untergrund. Neben dem Coins-Button. Man kann sich pro Tag auf bis zu 2 Artikel aus verschiedenen Rubriken bewerben. Auf die eine Rolle hatten sich allerdings etwa 15.000 Leute beworben, also sind die Chancen recht gering. Und die Angelsachen sind im Vergleich recht wenig gefragt, es gibt auch Handys und ähnliches,da ist die Nachfrage noch höher.


----------



## summa4ever (24. April 2019)

...das hab cih immer fröhlich übersehen! danke für die Nachhilfe


----------



## Aitor (27. April 2019)

Mal was Anderes: Habt ihr auch schon richtige Reinfälle gehabt mit euren China Käufen oder mit Verkäufern dort? Ich frag nur weil ich gefühlt grad wegen jeder 3. Bestellung in China Probleme hab. Sprich die Ware kommt entweder nicht in der vorgesehenen Zeit an oder aber der Verkäufer schickt dir falsche Ware, falsches Modell oder einfach mal nen leeren Umschlag. Wie siehts da bei euch aus?


----------



## magut (28. April 2019)

nur einmal wo ein Kescher ein falsches Netz hatte. Zeit war aber sehr oft nicht die versprochene -- ich denk aber das liegt nicht am Verkäufer. Die längste Lieferung war 3 Monate


----------



## Fattony (29. April 2019)

Die Kollegen von KastKing verlangen aber auch schon ordentlich für die Sachen.. 

Ich bin mit meiner Spartacus Rute inkl. Rolle total zufrieden, aber langsam dürfen die sich bisschen einbremsen mit den Preisen..


----------



## summa4ever (1. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte mir vor geraumer Zeit mal den Ping shad in 10cm in Motoröl und orange gestellt.

http://s.aliexpress.com/YrmMFFb2

 Gestern mit Wurmhaken und 3g chebu Blei getestet. Der Köder läuft gut, aber wenn man den Haken durch die Nase zieht rutscht er nach ein paar Würfen auf dem Haken. Da fehlt einfach ein bisschen „Fleisch“, zumal der Gummi sehr weich ist.

Am Sonntag hab ich am Forellensee diesen Käferwobbler ausprobiert:
http://s.aliexpress.com/BriaiuMr
Läuft ganz gut, hab ich aber leider gestern in nen Baum gehängt....

Mit diesem GuFi hab ich nen Hecht gefangen:
http://s.aliexpress.com/2aaiUVF3
Am Wurmhaken und 5g chebu läuft er nicht gut, aber am 7g Jigkopf hat’s geklappt.

Edit: Geangelt hab ich mit der PowerPro, die hier auch schonmal genannt wurde, in 0.10mm. Hammer Schnur. Im Vergleich zur Spider Wire, KastKing Mega 8 und der die ich vorher draufhatte wirklich wirklich gut.


----------



## Aitor (4. Mai 2019)

Fattony schrieb:


> Die Kollegen von KastKing verlangen aber auch schon ordentlich für die Sachen..
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner Spartacus Rute inkl. Rolle total zufrieden, aber langsam dürfen die sich bisschen einbremsen mit den Preisen..


Nun, du wirst sicher gemerkt haben, dass es nicht nur bei KastKing so ist. Die Chinesen nähern sich langsam aber sicher dem europäischem Preisniveau an. Gerade in den letzten 8 Monaten sind die Preise deutlich nach oben gegangen. Darum besser jetzt nochmal ordentlich was bestellen, wer weiß wie es in einem halben Jahr aussieht....


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. Mai 2019)

Man versucht die max. akzeptierte Preisobergrenze auszuloten.
Im Hintergrund ziehen wenige die Strippen und machen Milliarden.
Für 10% des aktuellen Preises wäre es wohl okay, aber zu den aktuellen Preisen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man nicht den heimischen Händler unterstützt.


----------



## schnubbi1307 (5. Mai 2019)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal nach einer guten fragen.
Ich möchte vom Kayak auf Dorsch, welche geflochtene könnt ihr da empfehlen? Die Kastking Mega8 ist ja schon etwas preisintensiv.


----------



## Aalbubi (5. Mai 2019)

13 dollar für 270m ist bestimmt nicht preisintensiv für ne achtfache.


----------



## magut (5. Mai 2019)

zwar nicht vom Chinamann hab die schon 2 mal geordert und bin  vollauf zufrieden

https://www.factory-shop.de/futura.html

derzeit 600meter um 17.- plus Versand


----------



## Fattony (6. Mai 2019)

Ich habe nun schon ca. 100 Aliexpress Bestellungen getätigt. Dies liegt sicherlich auch daran, dass ich für mehrere Personen bestelle. Nun - zum ersten Mal ist mir der Zoll dazwischen gekommen. Obwohl schon Ruten / Rollen bestellt wurden die die €25,- Grenze bei weitem überschritten hatten.
Passiert ist es nun bei der Kastking Rover 40. Ich bekam einen Zettel nach Hause. Musste paar Unterlagen ausfüllen und habs denen per Mail geschickt. Alles eine Arbeit von 5min. Gerade eben war die Post da und hat nun das Geld eingesammelt (17,-).
Schon viel für einen Kaufpreis von €39.99. Aber dieses Risiko muss im vorhinein einkalkuliert werden. Das sind übrigens Erfahrungswerte für Österreicher.

Schade eigentlich - die Rolle gefällt mir jedoch dafür außerordentlich gut. Ziemlich schwer und astrein verarbeitet.

Anbei ein Foto.

Tight lines

Edit: Der Verkäufer hat die Ware als "Fishing Tackle" mit einem Wert von 5$ deklariert.


----------



## summa4ever (7. Mai 2019)

schnubbi1307 schrieb:


> Ich muss jetzt auch mal nach einer guten fragen.
> Ich möchte vom Kayak auf Dorsch, welche geflochtene könnt ihr da empfehlen? Die Kastking Mega8 ist ja schon etwas preisintensiv.



ich fische im MOment auf meinen leichten Barschruten diese hier in 0.10 und bin super zufrieden: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Simago-275-M-Angelschnur-8-Stehen-Pro-Super-8-Slick-Geflochtene-Power-Japan-PE-Angelschnur-Multifilament/32851311081.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dCkNUBK

ansonsten habe ich auch diese hier in 0,16 mm liegen aber noch nicht gefischt. Der Eindruck ist aber auch nicht schlecht.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/FTK-8-Geflochtene-Angelschnur-500-mt-8-Str-nge-Weitwinkel-Tech-Multifilament-Braid-PE-Linie-Salzwasser/32879888624.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dCkNUBK

Im Vergleich zur Kastking mega 8 (hab ich auf meiner Hechtrute) finde ich beide Schnüre angenehmer, ohne dass ich's konkret begründen kann.


----------



## summa4ever (7. Mai 2019)

Ich war heute wieder am Wasser neues Equipment ausführen:
meine neue UL Barschrute:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Spinnrute-UL-Angelrute-1-87-mt-2-1-mt-Schnelle-Action-Fuji-f-hrungen-1-6g/32852942189.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dkzf0mN

damit gefischt habe ich einen kleine Wobbler:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1-st-cke-4-5-cm-4-3g-Angeln-Locken-Japan-Mini-Wobbler-K-nstliche-Harten/32842633715.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dk28Ur3

einen JigSpinner (6g)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/6g10g17g-25g-Karpfen-Angeln-K-der-Blei-Fisch-vib-Locken-H-hen-Haken-L-ffel-Drehen/32868747845.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dIoknJw

beide ließen sich sehr gut mit der Rute führen und auch auswerfen, mit dem Jigspinner habe ich einen kleinen Hecht gefangen. Gefischt habe ich sie mit der KastKing Sharky II 1500.
Edit: Ich vergaß - ich finde den minimalistische Rollenhalter extrem gut, aber er hat einen Nachteil: mit nassen Händen wird er aufgrund des fehlenden Kork/Neopren/EVA sehr rutschig. Ist kein Problem für mich, da ich immer ein Handtuch dabei habe (so wie es der Hitchhiker's Guide empfiehlt  ), aber es sollte erähnt werden.

An einer anderen Rute habe ich diese GuFi gefischt:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Amlucas-6-st-cke-8-cm-4-6g-Weiche-K-der-Angeln-Lockt-Gef-lschte-Fisch/32889346955.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dXBDlYo
und https://de.aliexpress.com/item/MEREDITH-Cannibal-K-der-80mm-100mm-125mm-K-nstliche-Weiche-Angeln-Lockt-Wobbler-Angeln-Weiche-Silikon/32880721250.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d151DXg

sie laufen sehr gut und machen viel Action.


----------



## knutwuchtig (20. Mai 2019)

Aitor schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes: Habt ihr auch schon richtige Reinfälle gehabt mit euren China Käufen oder mit Verkäufern dort? Ich frag nur weil ich gefühlt grad wegen jeder 3. Bestellung in China Probleme hab. Sprich die Ware kommt entweder nicht in der vorgesehenen Zeit an oder aber der Verkäufer schickt dir falsche Ware, falsches Modell oder einfach mal nen leeren Umschlag. Wie siehts da bei euch aus?




ich hab noch nie probleme beim versand gehabt
allenfalls lange liegezeiten beim zoll . blöd , wenn laut tracking nr das paket in köln fast täglich das regal wechselt und nach 3 wochen eine anfrage nach der original rechnung kommt zwecks weiterbearbeitung.


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2019)

Jo, öffentlicher Dienst und so, nech...


----------



## Hechtpaule (28. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe bei Ali schon sehr viel bestellt - nicht nur Angelzeugs - ein paar 'mal ist was defekt angekommen (Schirm für Fotostudio platt, Angelrolle hatte ein paar Kratzer, Wobbler die falsche Farbe und ähnliches, oder die bestellten Sachen waren "futsch") - Schwierigkeiten bei der Lösung der Probleme habe ich noch nie gehabt. Den Schirm hat der Verkäufer mir anstandslos nochmals zugesandt und der ist auch heile angekommen, die gezahlte Summe für die Rolle habe ich (komplett !) zurückerstattet bekommen und die Kohle für die Wobbler in der falschen Farbe ebenfalls - ohne das ich die Ware zurückschicken musste - auch musste ich bisher noch nie beim Zollamt antraben. Der Käuferschutz bei Ali ist wirklich klasse, also ein großartiges Risiko hat man beim bestellen eigentlich nie.


----------



## someuniqname (28. Mai 2019)

Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Der Käuferschutz bei Ali ist wirklich klasse, also ein großartiges Risiko hat man beim bestellen eigentlich nie.




Hatte vor kurzem den ersten Fall, dass bei einer verschollenen Lieferung der Anbieter von mir eine offizielle Auskunft des Verbleibs wollte (lt. tracking 'arrived in germany' irgendwo Zoll/paketdienst...) während des Disputs. Da ich diese nicht liefern kann und der Nachforschungsauftrag noch Sachen benötigt, die ich nicht habe (Ort/Datum des Versands) wurde von AE meine Rückforderung abgelehnt. Ich habe die Sachen nicht bekommen und AE hat sein '60 tage nicht geliefert - geld zurück versprechen' nicht eingehalten. Der Grossteil aller Sachen ist problemlos angekommen, ein paar Disputes wurden schnell gelöst - ABER es bleibt ein Risiko. Wenn für mehr als nur Spielgeld bestellt wird, dann würde ich u.U. einen besseren Versand wählen bzw. auch mal einen Totalausfall einrechnen.

mfg


----------



## glavoc (29. Mai 2019)

eine BFS Aldebaran Kopie / Fishband GH 100/101 ist auf dem Weg zu mir  - gerade noch geschafft eine zu ordern, innerhalb von Stunden waren sämtliche Shops ausverkauft ^^ 






und live am Wasser/werfen mit UL Ködern:






lg


----------



## summa4ever (30. Mai 2019)

Heute sind die Blitz Deals voll mit verschiedenen Artikeln von "Kingdom". Kennt die Marke jemand? Ist vll. neu auf dem Markt und macht jetzt promo. Ich werd da bei nem kleinen Oberflächenwobbler zuschlagen
€ 2,80 28%OFF | Königreich angeln lockt 33mm 3,5g gold seidenraupe minnow topwater schwimmende Künstliche köder angeln tackle insekten harten köder 3505
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/8t2Szzm


----------



## glavoc (30. Mai 2019)

@summa4ever  - ja, ich fische deren Meereskunstköder! Sind hochwertig verarbeitet und daher auch bissle teurer. Hab bis heute keinen Kauf bereut.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Mai 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> eine BFS Aldebaran Kopie ist auf dem Weg zu mir . gerade noch geschafft eine zu ordern, innerhalb von Stunden waren sämtliche Shops ausverkauft ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie teuer ist die Rolle denn am Ende, wenn sie hier ist?
Bestehen bei der BFS Aldebaran Kopie beide Seitenplatten aus Metall?

Wenn man so eine Rolle hat, braucht man eigentlich keine Senke mehr mitnehmen, richtig?


----------



## glavoc (30. Mai 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist die Rolle denn am Ende, wenn sie hier ist?
> Bestehen bei der BFS Aldebaran Kopie beide Seitenplatten aus Metall?
> 
> Wenn man so eine Rolle hat, braucht man eigentlich keine Senke mehr mitnehmen, richtig?



Hallo Mr. Spock,
Bei Ali 54irgendwas Euro, Versand für lau … im Video nennt er 60$.
Nein, alles aus Kohlenstoffasern  Seitenplatten aus Metall findest du bei Lp Baitcastern eh kaum noch/fast gar nicht mehr. Nur meine Runden Multirollen haben Aluseitenplatten.
Nö, meine Köfis stippe ich lieber . Dieses BFS Angeln mit extrem leichten Shallowspools hat seinen Markt hauptsächlich in Asien. Forellen und aber auch Schlangenkopffische oder die unzähligen Welsarten, sind die hauptsächlichen Zielfische dort.
Ich nehme solche Rollen fürs Forellenangeln oder ab und an auf Barsche.
Braucht mensch BFS? Nein, nicht wirklich... mir macht es halt Spaß . Aber ich fische auch ganz "normale" Statio-Rollen 
grüßle

Nachtrag: mittlerweile sind bei 2, 3 Shops die Fishband GH 100 / 101 wieder erhältlich. Werde, wenn sie ankommt, auch eine kl. Review schreiben, denke jedoch obige Videos sagen mehr als 2 Seiten Blei/Pixelwüste.
lg


----------



## Danger_D (11. Juni 2019)

Kann jemand von euch eine Polbrille empfehlen?


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Juni 2019)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist die Rolle denn am Ende, wenn sie hier ist?
> Bestehen bei der BFS Aldebaran Kopie beide Seitenplatten aus Metall?
> 
> Wenn man so eine Rolle hat, braucht man eigentlich keine Senke mehr mitnehmen, richtig?



senke ist immer gut !
vor allem für C+R angler .
da kann man massenhaft fisch begrabbeln und einzeln fotografieren
mit armverlängerung sind das dann ware monster !


also , wenn der zoll das so durchrutschen lässt 55,00 euro der DHL bote  bringt es dann bis vor die haustür  .du mußt dann von rechtswegen  das teil  beim zoll selbstständig versteuern.

https://www.bezahlen.net/ratgeber/zoll-bei-china-bestellungen/#Warenwert_beachten_und_berechnen


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Juni 2019)

Danger_D schrieb:


> Kann jemand von euch eine Polbrille empfehlen?


der pol filter ist immer der gleiche , du musst auf den UV schutz achten . außerdem sitzt nicht jede brille auf jedem kopf gleich. 
von daher achte darauf , das sich die nasen stege verstellen lassen und eine breite auflagefläche haben .das ist wichtig für den tragekomfort


----------



## Danger_D (11. Juni 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> der pol filter ist immer der gleiche , du musst auf den UV schutz achten . außerdem sitzt nicht jede brille auf jedem kopf gleich.
> von daher achte darauf , das sich die nasen stege verstellen lassen und eine breite auflagefläche haben .das ist wichtig für den tragekomfort



Danke für die Antwort. 
Kann ich denn sicher sein das eine Polbrille von ali für unter 5 euro überhaupt einen Polfilter hat und ich am ende nicht einfach nur eine Sonnenbrille bekomme?


----------



## Laichzeit (11. Juni 2019)

Braucbare Polbrillen gibt es machmal bei Aldi im Angebot für 4€.


----------



## Seele (11. Juni 2019)

Schau auf eine Autoheckscheibe. Wenn du schwarze Punkte siehst, ist sie polarisiert.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (11. Juni 2019)

Hi, habe mir schon von 3,60- ca.10 € welche gekauft. Alle UV 400 Schutz. 
Wirklich sicher ist aber nur der Tod.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. Juni 2019)

ich hab 3 stk von ali  2 jeweils mit einer anderen tönung und eine , die sich automatisch anpasst 

Dubery ist z.b. eine wertige Marke,Veithdia ,JOOX oder daisy x7 

 ich würde auch nicht im unter 10 euro bereich suchen.

da sind sicherlich zufriedenstellende dabei, aber you get what you pay for

uv schutz ,magnesium/aluminium  gestell ,entspiegelung , verstellbarer rahmen ,ohne das er bricht ,sollte schon dabei sein .
meist bekommt man auch noch ein passendes etui dabei


----------



## Danger_D (11. Juni 2019)

danke für eure Hilfe. Habe mir nun zwei bestellt.


----------



## summa4ever (12. Juni 2019)

Danger_D schrieb:


> danke für eure Hilfe. Habe mir nun zwei bestellt.


Hast du einen Link für uns, dass wir an deinem Glück teilhaben können?


----------



## Danger_D (12. Juni 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Hast du einen Link für uns, dass wir an deinem Glück teilhaben können?


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/VEITHDIA-Brand-Unisex-Retro-Aluminum-TR90-Sunglasses-Polarized-Lens-Vintage-Eyewear-Accessories-Sun-Glasses-For-Men/32654924970.html

und

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/DUBERY-Polarisierte-Sonnenbrille-m-nner-Driving-Shades-M-nnlichen-Sonne-Gl-ser-F-r-M-nner/32869532708.html


----------



## glavoc (14. Juni 2019)

Heute Abend angekommen:








größer als erwartet. Vor allem das extralange Handle. Wird in nächster Zeit viel am Wasser getestet. Spannend- meine erste Plaste BFS...
lg


----------



## summa4ever (14. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mir neulich 2 Jerkbaits bestellt:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Hunthouse-salmo-slider-platinen-angeln-VIB-jerkbait-locken-7-10-cm-wobbler-jerkbaits-angeln-hecht-leurre/33006323928.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d1yVVJH  (10cm)

und 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/90mm-21g-Farbe-001-zu-035-Langsam-Sinkend-Muskie-Pike-Ruck-k-der-Fest-Angeln-Locken/32976092129.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d1yVVJH
sowie kleinere hardbaits
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/K-nigreich-angeln-lockt-33mm-3-5g-gold-seidenraupe-minnow-topwater-schwimmende-K-nstliche-k-der/32892070550.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.45bd4c4drkM5ht
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/OUTKIT-1-Pcs-40mm-6g-9g-12g-Metall-VIB-Angeln-Locken-Crankbait-Bass-Kurbel-K-der/32860638506.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d9yV41i (6g)

alle Köder machen nen guten Eindruck, Verarbeitung ist gut, Haken sind scharf. Ich werde sie morgen oder Sonntag mal testen und berichten.


----------



## Scholle 0 (14. Juni 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> Heute Abend angekommen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 325874
> 
> ...


Moin, 
über Beurteilungen nach diversen Benutzungen würde ich mich freuen. 
Grüße


----------



## glavoc (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo @Scholle 0 ,
die relevanten Daten findest du hier:  https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-fuer-wenig-geld.280165/page-206#post-4934428
D.h. was sie wiegt, Haptik und Gewichte, insbesondere Spulengewicht, Kurbelgefühl etc.pp.
Auch lässt er im zweiten Video die GH100 gegen die Tsurinoya XF 50, sowie! die Shimano Scorpion BFS antreten... Meine ersten paar Würfe auf der Wiese bestätigen alles was mensch dort in den Videos so sieht...

und klar schreibe ich ne Review, versprochen! 
lg

EDIT: habe hier mal mit der Review angefangen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...-fuer-2019-fishband-gh-100-brilliance.346132/


----------



## Scaara (24. Juni 2019)

Kann jemand eine UL-Rute als mindestens 3-Teilige Rute empfehlen? Packmaß sollte max 70cm sein, gerne weniger.
Die Rute sollte max 10g Wurfgewicht haben, gerne weniger und soll zum Forellenangeln genutzt werden. Solid-Tip wäre mega.


----------



## Laheda (24. Juni 2019)

Rod Cover / Rod Sleeves 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/190-cm-35mm-Angelrute-Abdeckung-Stange-H-lse-Stange-Socke-Pole-Handschuh-Protector-Werkzeuge-Meer-Fluss/32948010255.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.21b64c4dY44QGH

Lange Version mit Sicherungsbändchen und Halteschlaufe. Versand innerhalb von 12 Tagen.
Alle fünf sind sehr sauber verarbeitet.


----------



## summa4ever (27. Juni 2019)

Laheda schrieb:


> Rod Cover / Rod Sleeves
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/190-cm-35mm-Angelrute-Abdeckung-Stange-H-lse-Stange-Socke-Pole-Handschuh-Protector-Werkzeuge-Meer-Fluss/32948010255.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.21b64c4dY44QGH
> 
> Lange Version mit Sicherungsbändchen und Halteschlaufe. Versand innerhalb von 12 Tagen.
> Alle fünf sind sehr sauber verarbeitet.



so eins habe ich ncoh in 170cm ohne Halteschlaufen rumliegen, falls jemand Interesse hat, ich brauchs nichtmehr


----------



## glavoc (27. Juni 2019)

Scaara schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine UL-Rute als mindestens 3-Teilige Rute empfehlen? Packmaß sollte max 70cm sein, gerne weniger.
> Die Rute sollte max 10g Wurfgewicht haben, gerne weniger und soll zum Forellenangeln genutzt werden. Solid-Tip wäre mega.



Ich besitze diese hier als Cast Version mit Transportrohr für 38,-€. Leider ohne Solid-Tip und bissle länger (7 cm). 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3277...lgo_pvid=5f2cc1bb-cc60-4917-b5dd-412bca166417

Sehr Gummitauglich, etwas stärker als nur 1-6 g WG.
lg


----------



## knutwuchtig (27. Juni 2019)

chic sind sie auch !
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32948690304.html?gps-id=detail404&scm=1007.16891.96945.0&scm_id=1007.16891.96945.0&scm-url=1007.16891.96945.0&pvid=6d1534b4-e01c-4fce-b29c-3f31f7f16125

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32987516300.html?spm=a2g0x.search0604.3.106.7d472UZbReK&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_7_10065_10068_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10084_453_10083_454_10618_10304_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10843_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_53,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=a633e1e3-15d0-46c8-ba90-96bd239023e0-13&algo_pvid=a633e1e3-15d0-46c8-ba90-96bd239023e0&transAbTest=ae803_4

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3291...e1-4729-8baa-8c8c87b16d29&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## knutwuchtig (15. Juli 2019)

Scaara schrieb:


> Kann jemand eine UL-Rute als mindestens 3-Teilige Rute empfehlen? Packmaß sollte max 70cm sein, gerne weniger.
> Die Rute sollte max 10g Wurfgewicht haben, gerne weniger und soll zum Forellenangeln genutzt werden. Solid-Tip wäre mega.




kleines packmaß UL 2 spitzen , eine solid

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32919413595.html?spm=a2g0x.search0604.3.97.264172feEPLNzV&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_7_10065_10068_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10084_453_10083_454_10618_10304_10307_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10882_10843_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_53,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=4a0e7841-b93b-4b93-b9ec-eabcdfb185e3-11&algo_pvid=4a0e7841-b93b-4b93-b9ec-eabcdfb185e3&transAbTest=ae803_4


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32948690304.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.7.ac252b41OPreXO&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.90158.0&scm_id=1007.13339.90158.0&scm-url=1007.13339.90158.0&pvid=bf426554-5443-44cf-9771-fdd7b73bf551


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32952743978.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.5.71d22b41RPtxRR&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.133244.0&scm_id=1007.13338.133244.0&scm-url=1007.13338.133244.0&pvid=04cd14fa-693e-4bd8-aea0-a7cde6f453b3


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1000...94-4ffb-a87e-d62ed5ea454e&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## Wünschelrute (25. Juli 2019)

Hey, weiß jemand von euch, ob es bei AliExpress Köder wie die "Profi-Blinker Turbotail Twister schwefel-gelb/rot" gibt? 
Meine diese: https://www.bac-shop.de/kunstkoeder...nker-turbotail-twister-schwefel-gelb/rot.html 
Wenn Links nicht erlaubt sind bitte löschen, kommt dann nicht wieder vor. Würde ja da bestellen aber die haben 20 Euro Mindestbestellwert und so viel wollte ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## ae71 (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo ich habe die gleiche Rute wie glavoc mir bestellt und sie ist nach einer Woche schon gekommen. Zur zeit kommen die Packete nach einer Woche an.
Gestern eingeweiht macht einen  sehr netten Eindruck. Habe sie mit Cheburashka 4g oder 5g gefischt mit Turbotail größe b. Und ich konnte mit meiner Abu premier (getunte Lager) ca 30-40m weit werfen, ich bin begeistert.
mit 2g und leichtem köder war es nicht mehr gut. Konnte nicht mehr richtig zielen, die Wurfweite war bescheiden und backlashs programmiert.
Die Rute macht was sie soll und für das Geld macht man nix falsch.
Barsche hatte ich auch gefangen, alles gut soweit.


----------



## W.M. (31. Juli 2019)

Evtl. für jemand interessant.

Hakenschutz insbesondere für Drillingsgrößen 2/0 und 3/0: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32868915533.html

In DE verfügbare Alternativen sind um ein vielfaches teurer, so dass der Preisunterschied selbst die beim Ali-Verkäufer anfallenden Versandkosten wettmacht.


----------



## glavoc (31. Juli 2019)

ae71 schrieb:


> Gestern eingeweiht macht einen  sehr netten Eindruck. Habe sie mit Cheburashka 4g oder 5g gefischt mit Turbotail größe b. Und ich konnte mit meiner Abu premier (getunte Lager) ca 30-40m weit werfen, ich bin begeistert.
> mit 2g und leichtem köder war es nicht mehr gut. Konnte nicht mehr richtig zielen, die Wurfweite war bescheiden und backlashs programmiert.
> Die Rute macht was sie soll und für das Geld macht man nix falsch.
> Barsche hatte ich auch gefangen, alles gut soweit.



Da bist du an die unteren WG Grenzen der Premier gekommen. Kann dir versichern, dass sie auch noch unterhalb werfen kann, also die Rute^^.
dir lg und viel Spaß weiterhin mit der Rute - Hasste die Option mit Transportrohr genommen?


----------



## GandRalf (1. August 2019)

W.M. schrieb:


> Evtl. für jemand interessant.
> 
> Hakenschutz insbesondere für Drillingsgrößen 2/0 und 3/0: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32868915533.html
> 
> In DE verfügbare Alternativen sind um ein vielfaches teurer, so dass der Preisunterschied selbst die beim Ali-Verkäufer anfallenden Versandkosten wettmacht.



Geht auch etwas einfacher und viel günstiger. ;-)
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32830010952.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.16d84c4dnUawmK


----------



## ae71 (1. August 2019)

Hallo,  habe sie ohne Transportrohr genommen, habe immer mehrere Ruten dabei und die habe ich im Futteral (6-8 Spinnruten).
Trotzdem ist die Rute heil angekommen.


----------



## W.M. (1. August 2019)

GandRalf schrieb:


> Geht auch etwas einfacher und viel günstiger. ;-)
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32830010952.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.16d84c4dnUawmK


Leider nicht.
Die größte Variante (Gr. 1) aus deinem Link passt gerade so für 1/0-Drillinge.

Die Maße der Kappen sind bei beiden Angeboten angegeben.


----------



## GandRalf (2. August 2019)

Habe die Dinger auch auf 3/0 Drillingen am Buster Jerk.


----------



## Michael_05er (2. August 2019)

Einmal ein paar Meredith Gummis. Machen allesamt einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## GandRalf (3. August 2019)

Buster Jerk und Little Darling als Nachbau.
Medium 64992 anzeigen
Medium 64993 anzeigenRate, was meine Lieblingsköderfarbe ist.

Medium 64994 anzeigenOriginal und "Fälschung".

Medium 64995 anzeigenNur einer ist original. Allerdings ist er auch ein "Shallow Runner".
Die anderen sind Sinker.
Die Buster haben allerdings  unterschiedliche Gewichte. Einer wiegt ca. 10gr. und der andere ca.16gr. mehr als der orig. Buster.
-Laufen aber klasse.
Die Drillinge habe ich getauscht. Da habe ich wenig Vertrauen.


----------



## magut (3. August 2019)

Hi gandralf Bilder sind nicht zu sehen


----------



## GandRalf (3. August 2019)

Sorry.
Das mit den Bildern, Alben und entsprechenden Rechten ist doch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Geht es jetzt?


----------



## Wünschelrute (3. August 2019)

Ich kann 4 Bilder sehen. Sollte geklappt haben!


----------



## knutwuchtig (5. August 2019)

GandRalf schrieb:


> Buster Jerk und Little Darling als Nachbau.
> Medium 64992 anzeigen
> Medium 64993 anzeigenRate, was meine Lieblingsköderfarbe ist.
> 
> ...





"kleine" günstige Auswahl

https://cf-fishing.de.aliexpress.co...&terminal_id=62261ecb7ecf4a10ba36aa228a6e8ee7


----------



## GandRalf (5. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> "kleine" günstige Auswahl
> 
> https://cf-fishing.de.aliexpress.com/store/710476?af=261232&cv=34267083&cn=41pvqhv2e1cdkwor7gt9fef0mwj74p7e&dp=v5_41pvqhv2e1cdkwor7gt9fef0mwj74p7e&afref=https://www.facebook.com&aff_platform=default&cpt=1564958704469&sk=ccfBY4yg&aff_trace_key=a6ec241ad81d47d596b64c0864f21b7a-1564958704469-00146-ccfBY4yg&terminal_id=62261ecb7ecf4a10ba36aa228a6e8ee7



Yep! Da kommen die her.


----------



## Mike- (8. August 2019)

Leih mir ne Mark, bin gestern voll in einen Wahn verfallen. Erst habe ich 10+15 Stück bei Yolofun bestellt, bezahlt & rüber zu Bearking, dann bei Wlure, ein paar von Banshee und zuletzt etwas teuere von NOEBY im Hetto Store. Bei den NOEBY Hardbaits steht dran das sie VMC Haken nutzen, mal schauen.


Edit: Die Tsurinoya DW Hardbaits & den Spinnerbait habe ich auch noch bestellt, die sehen zu gut aus. 

Im Luremaster Fishing Store (Aliexpress) gibt es von Tsurinoya Tungsten Nail Sinker, 6-10stk pro Päckchen, der Preis liegt aktuell bei 1,38$.
Es gibt 4 Größen, 0,6g, 0,9g, 1,3g & 1,8g, in einer Länge von 12-18,2mm. Bei den Deka und Fish Arrow Nail Sinkern ist die ~1,3 & 1,8g Version gut für den 3" Flash J.


----------



## Sebarschtian (10. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Im Luremaster Fishing Store (Aliexpress) gibt es von Tsurinoya Tungsten Nail Sinker, 6-10stk pro Päckchen, der Preis liegt aktuell bei 1,38$.
> Es gibt 4 Größen, 0,6g, 0,9g, 1,3g & 1,8g, in einer Länge von 12-18,2mm. Bei den Deka und Fish Arrow Nail Sinkern ist die ~1,3 & 1,8g Version gut für den 3" Flash J.



Leider noch 2,73€ Versand.


----------



## Mike- (10. August 2019)

Ja voll der Mist, das habe ich auch erst hinterher bemerkt, schade Marmelade.  Komischerweise biste mit Gummis und Hardbaits versandkostenfrei, wieso nicht bei den Tungsten Bleien? Die Löffelblinker liegen auch bei etwas mehr als 2€ Versand.


----------



## magut (11. August 2019)

Mal wieder einen Versuch gestartet.
Plan wäre als Zanderstecken für die Donau (Ersatzrute) wenn die da ist berichte ich 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000008182708.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.12ca4c4d2BHDix

hat die zufällig schon jemand gekauft? 
LG
Mario


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ja voll der Mist, das habe ich auch erst hinterher bemerkt, schade Marmelade.  Komischerweise biste mit Gummis und Hardbaits versandkostenfrei, wieso nicht bei den Tungsten Bleien? Die Löffelblinker liegen auch bei etwas mehr als 2€ Versand.



muß am gewicht liegen


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2019)

magut schrieb:


> Mal wieder einen Versuch gestartet.
> Plan wäre als Zanderstecken für die Donau (Ersatzrute) wenn die da ist berichte ich
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000008182708.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.12ca4c4d2BHDix
> 
> ...




komischer shop

die haben den original shop schlecht kopiert und das branding weg gelassen

ich würde da doch eher so ein reseller meiden
dann läuft man auch nicht gefahr irgendeinen ausschuß zu bekommen

wobei überall auf ali  die hurricane an statt der perigee  auf den bildern zusehen ist
und der original shop die rute nicht mehr im bestand hat
https://obei.de.aliexpress.com/store/group/Spinning-Casting/4411106_515242009.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.hotSpots_83274347.3

der hier hat sie
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3295...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_52

erfahrungswerte  bekommst du hier
https://www.barsch-alarm.de/community/search/11752752/?q=perigee&o=relevance


----------



## Mike- (11. August 2019)

Ouh geil das wäre eine Rute für mich, ich brauche sowieso noch eine mittlere Hechtkombi bis wenigstens 120g.
Ich wollte mir ohnehin bei Ali eine Shimano BC Rolle kaufen, da gibts Modelle die man bei uns nicht findet, teilweise kosten die nur 80-120€. Man muss zum reinschnuppern ja nicht gleich 500€ ausgeben, danke für den Link.

Edit: Mist die ist ja dreiteilig, hmm. Egal, ich werde bis zum Herbst schon was finden.


@knutwuchtig ja das könnte sein, der ein oder andere Wobbler den ich gekauft habe hat auch 88Cent bis 1,5€ Versand gekostet, allerdings gibt es BC Rollen die mehrere Hundert Gramm wiegen und der Versand ist kostenlos, seltsames Vorgehen der Chinesen aber so ist das halt. 

E-Zigaretten Hardware ist auch gratis, die Akkuträger sind teilweise ganz schöne Brocken.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2019)

obei stellt qualitativ sehr gute ruten her .
die blanks ist zum größten teil toray


----------



## Mike- (11. August 2019)

Da gibts ja richtig geile BC Rollen für kleines Geld, Die Fishband kannte ich, aber nicht die Steed, Haibo Smart & Tsurinoya Brontosaurus.

Der Rutenwald ist bei den Chinesen ein bisschen undurchsichtig und wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf den EU Markt zugeschnitten, aber ich wäre schon froh wenn ich eine nicht so teure BC Rolle dort kaufen kann.

Jetzt führe ich aber erst mal meine neue Konger Streeto M 2382 aus, in Kombination mit der 2000 Maturity. Die müsste bis Mitte nächster Woche da sein, 160€ Allin + Päckchen Gummi, bespult mit 7kg PE Schnur, Ryobi Rollenfett und 2 Rutenbänder (bei Clickbaits, BRD Shop). Da kann man nicht meckern.




Edit: Die Videos von dem THE REEL TEST sind echt gut, er stellt in einem Video (05.2019) die Ace Hawk CU Double Rute vor, die UL Spitze hat 0,3-3g, die L Spitze 2-6g, hat die Rute jemand im Gebrauch und kann etwas dazu sagen? Wobei die mir fast eine Nummer zu leicht ist.


----------



## knutwuchtig (11. August 2019)

yo da gibt es ganz feine sachen zum günstigen kurs

sehr gutes teilchen ,wirft so ab 2 gr mit der shallow spool

identisch mit der Haibo smart
andere farbe , niedrigerer preis
alu rahmen,doppeltes bremssystem,alles was nach rädchen oder rad aussieht ,hat einen clicker.
seiten abdeckung sehr feste schale anscheinend carbon
sehr gute ball bearings

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33000117040.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.5.521f5f964AE5Jk&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.133244.0&scm_id=1007.13338.133244.0&scm-url=1007.13338.133244.0&pvid=9718e6e8-c80f-42cd-8d4f-61f04d4fa644


für hecht und konsorten kann man die hier wärmstens empfehlen

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3265...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_52


ganz kleines feines full metall teil

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33018917314.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dziLkJN



Ace Hawk

https://www.barsch-alarm.de/community/threads/tackle-aus-china-globalisierung-für-jedermann.30356/page-351#post-598850


----------



## Mike- (12. August 2019)

Die Hawk finde ich echt geil aber mir ist das eine Nummer zu klein, wir haben hier überall Hechte. Es würde nur Sinn machen wenn ich 2020 eine Jahreskarte für einen Schussen Zufluss erhalte, im Bafo, Äschen & Döbel Bach hätte ich keine Bedenken.

Könnt Ihr noch andere China BC & Spinnruten empfehlen die einen Tick mehr Wurfgewicht haben? Also alles ab ~5-6g bis max 80g. Die Obei Perigee  mit 120g WG werde ich auf jeden Fall kaufen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. August 2019)

vertuhe dich mal nicht mit der leistungsfähigkeit dieser ruten, nur weil man damit keine 20cm latschen werfen kann  !

das teil kann man auch aus spanien ordern ,also ganz ohne zoll 
und relativ kurze wege 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32889944907.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.1.5d1d43c1DANzeO&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.133244.0&scm_id=1007.13338.133244.0&scm-url=1007.13338.133244.0&pvid=1d26df19-bbed-4fb4-8563-6af043ca3a94


Ich hab noch das glück gehabt eine Kuying Conqueror aus china zu bekommen (na gut ,es waren 4 Modelle  )

die Kuying Conqueror ist das Flaggschiff und hat mal knapp ein wurfgewicht von 4 bis 18gr !


----------



## knutwuchtig (12. August 2019)

ganz schräger look und für china nicht ganz billig , aber jeden cent wert

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3298...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_52


----------



## Mike- (12. August 2019)

Mir gefällt das "schräge"...  

Die Conqueror finde ich nirgends, Erober ja aber keine Qonqueror. Hier sind EU Partner von Kuying, bis auf den Predator Shop kommen alle aus der Schweiz, die werden gesalzene Preise haben. https://www.kuying.ch/kuying-partner/

Ich schaue mich mal bei Predators-tackle um, die haben viele Marken. Bei über 100€ kaufe ich nur in China wenn ich einigermaßen weiß was auf mich zukommt, sonst nehme ich lieber eine Gunki, Shimano oder sonst was.


----------



## Mike- (12. August 2019)

Die sieht doch auch ganz geil aus & ein Fuffi tut nicht weh falls sie nicht viel taugt, die Ruten ganz unten sind auch ganz nice und liegen alle bei 60-100€. Teilweise steht dabei das es 24-30T Toray Blanks sind. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32729795264.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.25.72a8362cn1nhWp 


Ich muss mich da mal durchwursteln, mit der Suchfunktion habe ich nie etwas gefunden, aber jetzt über deine Links und die unten stehenden Verkäufer Empfehlungen.  Gewusst wie...  

Edit: Der Luremaster Shop hat zurückgeschrieben, falls jemand von euch die Nail Sinker kaufen will und nicht für jede Größe knapp 3€ Versand bezahlen, kauft das Zeug (aber nicht bezahlen!) und schreibt die an, dann müsst Ihr nur einmal Versand für alles bezahlen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das "schräge"...
> 
> Die Conqueror finde ich nirgends, Erober ja aber keine Qonqueror. Hier sind EU Partner von Kuying, bis auf den Predator Shop kommen alle aus der Schweiz, die werden gesalzene Preise haben. https://www.kuying.ch/kuying-partner/
> 
> Ich schaue mich mal bei Predators-tackle um, die haben viele Marken. Bei über 100€ kaufe ich nur in China wenn ich einigermaßen weiß was auf mich zukommt, sonst nehme ich lieber eine Gunki, Shimano oder sonst was.



jep du findest kuying nur noch ,wenn du die länder kennung änderst . seit dem ein schweizer unternehmen die vertriebsrechte hat ,werden sie nicht mehr nach DE geliefert!
inoffiziell hatte man noch eine zeitlang die chance
jetzt ist auch das  nicht mehr möglich.
fragen kostet ja nix
https://www.facebook.com/dynasty.tackle/

https://www.grandtackle.com.sg/copy-of-super-lite

bei carousell muß man erst den kaufpreis in ein persönliches wallet/ geldbörse  überweisen um anschließend zu bezahlen!
funzt ganz gut  ist aber aufwändiger als cklick and buy

https://sg.carousell.com/grand_tackle/




die aufgerufenen Preise in De und CH sind viel zu hoch !
aber im vergleich mit anderen hochpreisigen ruten gleichwertig
 z.b. die Tournament Grade mit zwei unterschiedlichen spitzenteilen   WG bis 60 Gr wurde um 50 -60 euro gehandelt

was hat man in den foren anfangs gelästert über das billige china teil das aus singapur kommt


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. August 2019)

man sollte auch die einzelnen shops vergleichen incl versandkosten  

und auch die coupons nicht vergessen !
https://www.barsch-alarm.de/communi...rung-für-jedermann.30356/page-224#post-528412

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...2.0&pvid=14c084c7-413c-42ef-9f3b-c5101b55e5b2


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32905946062.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.66473c00HPeWcA


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. August 2019)

wer auf rear carbon grip steht ..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32812673233.html?tt=sns_none&aff_platform=default&cpt=1565703028204&sk=cWSrZnbw&aff_trace_key=216fa35641494f489c5ce7e1a87cb240-1565703028204-06053-cWSrZnbw&terminal_id=22d5f55471cc4f20bcf1c9bf299ccdda


----------



## magut (17. August 2019)

Hat ali etwas bei den Bezahlmethoden umgestellt? Egal was ich auswähle komm immer auf "kreditkarte" und nicht wie bisher auf alipay bzw direkt zur BIC Eingabe


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. August 2019)

ich persönlich zahl alles per pay pal


----------



## magut (18. August 2019)

Steht leider nicht zur Auswahl bei den Zahlungsmöglichkeiten - wäre mir auch recht


----------



## magut (18. August 2019)

Hab jetzt die Info bekommen,dass ali eine Software Umstellungen gemacht hat. Derzeit sind nicht alle Bezahlmethoden verfügbar.  Die arbeiten daran. In 2 bis 3 Tagen bekomm ich Nachricht wie es weitergeht


----------



## RUHRPOTTLAR (25. August 2019)

Hi,
Hat wer aus Fernost Ali und Co ,
mit  Schwebenen ( Zander ) Wobblern um die 10cm ca 0,5-1,00m Tauchtiefe Erfahrung  gemacht ?

Wobbler für Steinpackungen Rhein ,Kanal,
da ich einen Drang zum Abriss habe.

Wäre Klasse wenn ihr mir paar Empfehlen könntet.

Gruss


----------



## Mike- (27. August 2019)

Ich habe in den letzten 14 Tagen bei mindestens 8 Aliexpress Shops bestellt und meistens mit Klarna/Sofortüberweisen bezahlt, weil der Großteil mit PayPal 1-2€ Gebühr verlangt.
Von den gut 40  Hardbaits die ich jetzt gekauft habe sind die Buster Jerk Clone mit Abstand die besten, die Drillinge sind sehr scharf, die Sprengringe sehen gut aus, top Qualität der Köder & Lackierung, 3D Augen inklusive, das habe ich nicht erwartet. Fotos gibts vielleicht Morgen wenn mein Xiaomi Note 7 von GB kommt, grins. 

An zweiter Stelle kommen die Bearking Kunstköder aus der Pro Series (Sparrow, Bass Slicker, Bearking, der Spinnerbait ist auch iO. Die Tsurinoya Köder sind auch gut (speziell die DW19, DW36, DW48, DW63 usw,... halt alle DW Wobbler), die kommen ebenfalls mit 3D Augen, teilweise glitzern sie je nach Lichteinfall.

Ich bin gespannt wie die im Wasser laufen, ein paar billigere habe ich auch (teilweise gefallen mir die Drillinge nicht). In Zukunft werde ich schon der Haken wegen Kunstköder ab 3-4€ kaufen, sonst muss man wahrscheinlich öfters die Drillinge und Sprengringe wechseln.


----------



## magut (28. August 2019)

WIE SIEHT ES MIT DEM KÄUFER SCHUTZ BEI KLARNA AUS .ICH FINDE NIX GENAUES???


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. August 2019)

RUHRPOTTLAR schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hat wer aus Fernost Ali und Co ,
> mit  Schwebenen ( Zander ) Wobblern um die 10cm ca 0,5-1,00m Tauchtiefe Erfahrung  gemacht ?
> 
> ...



schwebende wobbler wirst du nur schwer finden!
zumal das ja auch immer von der entsprechendedichte des wassers plus strömung abhängt

es ist einfacher sich einen schwimmenden wobbler mit der passenden aktion zu kaufen und ihm das nötige gewicht zu verpassen


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. August 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Ich habe in den letzten 14 Tagen bei mindestens 8 Aliexpress Shops bestellt und meistens mit Klarna/Sofortüberweisen bezahlt, weil der Großteil mit PayPal 1-2€ Gebühr verlangt.
> Von den gut 40  Hardbaits die ich jetzt gekauft habe sind die Buster Jerk Clone mit Abstand die besten, die Drillinge sind sehr scharf, die Sprengringe sehen gut aus, top Qualität der Köder & Lackierung, 3D Augen inklusive, das habe ich nicht erwartet. Fotos gibts vielleicht Morgen wenn mein Xiaomi Note 7 von GB kommt, grins.
> 
> An zweiter Stelle kommen die Bearking Kunstköder aus der Pro Series (Sparrow, Bass Slicker, Bearking, der Spinnerbait ist auch iO. Die Tsurinoya Köder sind auch gut (speziell die DW19, DW36, DW48, DW63 usw,... halt alle DW Wobbler), die kommen ebenfalls mit 3D Augen, teilweise glitzern sie je nach Lichteinfall.
> ...




die sparrow gefallen mir auch ausnehmend gut . von den billigwobblern ist wLure noch einer der besten. die haben eine eigene seite wLure.com


----------



## Mike- (30. August 2019)

Ja Wlure ist auch ok, habe 8stk hier liegen, mal schauen wie lange bei allen gekauften die Drillinge halten. Bei 2-3 will ich von vornherein die Sprengringe tauschen.

Schon krass wie die Chinesen sich die letzten Jahre verbessert haben, wirklich krass. Mein Xiaomi Handy ist auch der Knaller, für das Geld bekommt man hier nur Schrott!


----------



## summa4ever (1. September 2019)

Habe mir zuletzt 2 Angelzangen bestellt:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32990207616.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.e2814c4dhZXF53
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32973360988.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.e2814c4dhZXF53

erstere ist wirklich exzellent verarbeitet und die Spitze so verarbeitet, dass man auch sehr feine Splitringe öffnen kann. Die andere ist ok, aber die Spitze ist etwas gröber, so dass feine Ringe nur schwer oder gar nicht zu öffnen sind. Falls bedarf besteht, kann ich auch Fotos posten.


----------



## Mike- (3. September 2019)

Heute sind 4 Banshee Metal Köder gekommen, die sollen mir auch als Search Baits dienen.

Die Drillinge sind scharf, Lackierung und Verarbeitung völlig in Ordnung. 

Kein Banshee aber ein Clone, der Originale liegt glaube bei 15-20€. https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32849468981.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3c4a4c4dauwOie

Hier zwei Banshee`s: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32847266622.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3c4a4c4dauwOie

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32847278665.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3c4a4c4dauwOie

***************************

Zu eurem Bezahlproblem, das muss gehen, ich hatte die letzten Wochen weder mit PayPal noch mit Klarna Probleme. Falls Ihr PayPal auswählt und beim öffnen des PayPal Bezahlfensters nur die Kreditkarte kommt, kann das an einer Einschränkung eures PayPal Accounts liegen! Das PayPal System ist nachtragend was verpasste/verspätete Zahlungen angeht, auch stornierte Zahlungsanforderungen werden negativ gewertet. Die PayPal Mitarbeiter haben keinen Zugriff auf Ihr eigenes System...


----------



## summa4ever (3. September 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Heute sind 4 Banshee Metal Köder gekommen, die sollen mir auch als Search Baits dienen.
> 
> Die Drillinge sind scharf, Lackierung und Verarbeitung völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> ...


----------



## summa4ever (3. September 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Heute sind 4 Banshee Metal Köder gekommen, die sollen mir auch als Search Baits dienen.
> 
> Die Drillinge sind scharf, Lackierung und Verarbeitung völlig in Ordnung.
> 
> ...


Vom dieser Art Köder hab ich bisher immer diese hier gekauft:
€ 1,81  25%OFF | OUTKIT 1Pcs 40mm 6g 9g 12g Metall VIB Angeln Locken Crankbait Bass Kurbel Köder Höhen mit 2 Haken Löffel Köder Blei Fisch Crankbait
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sCAYm9BE

Bin super zufrieden, nur dass sie bei mir besser Bäume als Fische fangen ^^
Bei meiner letzten Bestellung haben Sie falsche Massen (9g statt 6g) geliefert, habe sie angeschrieben und dann die 6g für 1cent nachbestellt. Super Service und freundlicher, schneller Support!


----------



## Hering 58 (3. September 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Vom dieser Art Köder hab ich bisher immer diese hier gekauft:
> € 1,81  25%OFF | OUTKIT 1Pcs 40mm 6g 9g 12g Metall VIB Angeln Locken Crankbait Bass Kurbel Köder Höhen mit 2 Haken Löffel Köder Blei Fisch Crankbait
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sCAYm9BE
> 
> ...


Die sind ja richtig fängig.


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. September 2019)

sehen nach nix aus , abeiten aber super unterwasser 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32990096823.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.39c74c4dB7ENFI


----------



## knutwuchtig (10. September 2019)

größenvergleich GH 100 mit BFS round profile 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33018917314.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dlHpMoX


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (11. September 2019)

Bei mir kam heute auch mal wieder was:






Wobbler 130mm: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32832185077.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dx48ePo
Wobbler 100mm: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32419165942.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dx48ePo
Titan: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32849637560.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dx48ePo
Zange: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32877088063.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dx48ePo


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (14. September 2019)

Heute kam nochmal ein Schwung:






Grandma oben: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32996413539.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d5kmPmX
Grandma unten: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32951926408.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ddLMm1F
Zalt Set: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32896745695.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d5kmPmX
Wobbler unten links: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32801462060.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ddLMm1F
4 Play Hering: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33000387273.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ddLMm1F

Drillinge und Verarbeitung an der Rot/Weißen Grandma sehen sehr gut aus. 
Größenvergleich:


----------



## Fattony (19. September 2019)

Jmd Balsa Auftriebskörper für die Köderfischangelei gefunden?


----------



## Angler2097 (19. September 2019)

Schöne Wobbler


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. September 2019)

Selbst wenn es die dort gibt, würde ich nie dort kaufen.
Denn wenn da Balsa draufsteht ist nur ganz selten auch welches drin, sondern irgendwelche Holzsorten diverser heimischer Laubbäume.
Kannst auch mal nach echten Balsaholzposen da suchen, ist das gleiche.

Steht bei dir inner Gegend keine Pappel rum wo man mal nen Zweig abschnippeln kann? Hat genug Auftrieb und langt allemal dafür.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (20. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

heute kam eine kleine Tasche, die ich wirklich nur empfehlen kann:























Für den mobilen Spinnfischer eine super Lösung. Die Tasche kann als Schultertasche, als Bauchtasche und, so mag ich es am liebsten, als Kombination getragen werden.
In das Hauptfach passen genau 2 Meiho Reversible 165 Boxen. Und in eine geräumige Fronttasche passt alles was man sonst noch so am Wasser an Kleinteilen braucht. Es sind noch weiter Befestigungsmöglichkeiten angebracht, z.B. für eine Zange und es gibt noch einige D-Ringe, um mittels Karabiner Equipment zu befestigen.

Hier der Link: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32815561501.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55c64c4dB4yIOr


----------



## magut (26. September 2019)

ENDLICH ist die Rute da . Zoll hat ewig gedauert . Hab die 270  genmmen . Soll Ersatz zum Zanderfischen sein. Die Rute ist echt Straff hab gestern mit 16 Gramm Kopf und 13 cm Gummi testgeworfen. Liegt gut in der Hand der Griff ist echt Klasse und trotz 3 Teilen sehr leicht. Mit einer Spro Nova Rolle ist der Schwerpunkt knapp vor dem Griff . Der Rückgriff ist Lang genug um beim Werfen gut durchziehen zu können. Mir schon fast zu brettig.Ich mag aber diese extrem harten Stöcke nicht.
Schön verarbeitet und super verpackt. Das einzige Manko (mir aber nicht so wichtig) der Blank ist im Griffteil schon etwas dicker als meine doch wesentich teurerern 2 Teiligen Ruten.
Aber wer einen harten Stock mit super Transportmaß sucht wird mit der Rute sicher Freude haben

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1000008182708.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.483d4c4dCF4A5n

LG
Mario


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. September 2019)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> *AW: Wircklich gute Chinawobbler für wenig Geld ?*
> 
> Ich glaube das sind gefakte Yo-Zuri Wobbler..


So isses auch.


----------



## Wünschelrute (30. September 2019)

Geht zwar nicht um Wobbler, aber ist ja auch nicht mehr spezifisch das Thema hier.
Ich wollte ein paar Haken bestellen, Größen 16-20 etwa. Was ist da das Äquivalent bei Ali und hättet ihr vielleicht Empfehlungen?


----------



## summa4ever (30. September 2019)

€ 0,68  15%OFF | DONQL 100 stücke Angeln Haken Set Stahl Einzigen Kreis Angelhaken Fly Fishing Jip Stacheldraht Karpfen Haken Sea Tackle Zubehör
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NuPGxwhi

Ich hab die hier, da bin ich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings passen die Größen hier nicht (#3 ist klein, 12# groß) bei den Wurmhaken der gleichen Firma stimmt wieder. Ich bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit denen!


----------



## Fragezeichen (30. September 2019)

Wünschelrute schrieb:


> Ich wollte ein paar Haken bestellen, Größen 16-20 etwa.


So kleine Haken sind mir da bisher nur im Fliegenbereich begegnet, zum Beispiel: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32761854855.html

Edit: Wenn man etwas sucht findet man z.B. auch die hier, die gehen schon eher in Richtung Stipphaken, sind aber ohne Widerhaken https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32870818718.html

Selber Händler hat auch die https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32680598793.html

Einfach in Kategorie Angelhaken nach den Zahlen suchen so ab 20 aufwärts und etwas wühlen.


----------



## Wünschelrute (1. Oktober 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> € 0,68  15%OFF | DONQL 100 stücke Angeln Haken Set Stahl Einzigen Kreis Angelhaken Fly Fishing Jip Stacheldraht Karpfen Haken Sea Tackle Zubehör
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NuPGxwhi
> 
> Ich hab die hier, da bin ich sehr zufrieden. Allerdings passen die Größen hier nicht (#3 ist klein, 12# groß) bei den Wurmhaken der gleichen Firma stimmt wieder. Ich bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden mit denen!



Sahen auf den ersten Blick am Besten aus und habe diese bestellt. Danke euch!


----------



## summa4ever (4. Oktober 2019)

Hatte mir noch ein größeren Jerk-Bait gekauft:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33006229899.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dM7um14

Gestern ausprobiert, läuft super, taumelt, sinkt und die Farben leuchten schön, Haken sind auch sau scharf. ...gefangen hat er aber nichts, der Hecht ist beim Durchbrechen der Wasseroberfläche 5 cm am Köder vorbeigeschossen....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Oktober 2019)

E4tSleepGoFishing schrieb:


> Heute kam nochmal ein Schwung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Zalt- Set habe ich auch gekauft und gerade neulich erst ausprobiert. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so geil, denn ich bin von deren Lauf enttäuscht!
Zum einen habe ich die Teile als Suspender gekauft, stattdessen sind sie sinkend und der Lauf ist leider auch nicht so, wie beim Original.
Gekauft hatte ich sie, weil ich Zalt- Nachbauten von dem China Label Proberos hatte und die liefen und fingen, wie das Original, waren bloß nicht so stabil.(nach etwa 7-10 Hechten => Schrott).
Also wollte ich welche nachkaufen, gab es aber von Proberos nicht mehr, so wurden es die Mizugiwa. Leider eher ein Reinfall, auch wenn sie ziemlich gut aussehen(genauso unstabil wie die Proberos aufgrund der Einschraubösen und leider ohne deren gute Laufeigenschaften nah am Original, => daher doppel Minus)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Oktober 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Hatte mir noch ein größeren Jerk-Bait gekauft:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33006229899.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dM7um14
> 
> Gestern ausprobiert, läuft super, taumelt, sinkt und die Farben leuchten schön, Haken sind auch sau scharf. ...gefangen hat er aber nichts, der Hecht ist beim Durchbrechen der Wasseroberfläche 5 cm am Köder vorbeigeschossen....


Die hättest du hier offenbar auch bekommen und Geld gespart:
https://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-team-cormoran-wobbler-jerkbait-jerkman


----------



## summa4ever (4. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Die hättest du hier offenbar auch bekommen und Geld gespart:
> https://www.gerlinger.de/cormoran-team-cormoran-wobbler-jerkbait-jerkman


Nicht ganz, meiner ist leichter als die cormoran. Der Kauf war auch eher ein Spontankauf, hatte nicht konkret nach einem jerkbait geschaut


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. Oktober 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, meiner ist leichter als die cormoran. Der Kauf war auch eher ein Spontankauf, hatte nicht konkret nach einem jerkbait geschaut


Ja gut, das wäre nicht untypisch.
Aussehen identisch doch der Teufel steckt im Detail; war ja bei meinen Zalt- Plagiaten das selbe Spiel!
Das zeigt aber eben auch, wie tricky es ist, bei den Chinesen einzukaufen.
Du weißt vorher nie was du bekommst, egal wie es aussieht.


----------



## summa4ever (4. Oktober 2019)

Das stimmt schon, aber ich hab den ja jetzt nicht extra gekauft weil ich die Cormoran Kopie wollte. Läuft ja auch tadellos.


----------



## magut (6. Oktober 2019)

Hatte auch Zalt die nicht liefen. Nach dem Haken Tausch (leichter) war alles gut  versuche es mal. 
LG
Mario


----------



## summa4ever (6. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte mir den hier gekauft und heute mal getestet:

http://s.aliexpress.com/rmMjeUji

Aber ich hab nicht wirklich rausgefunden, wie man den führen muss. Beim reinen einleiten macht er nichts.


----------



## schlotterschätt (6. Oktober 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> http://s.aliexpress.com/rmMjeUji
> Aber ich hab nicht wirklich rausgefunden, wie man den führen muss. Beim reinen einleiten macht er nichts.


----------



## summa4ever (6. Oktober 2019)

Danke für das Video!


----------



## summa4ever (12. Oktober 2019)

War heute mal wieder am Forellen See. Die ersten waren echt schon fast Arbeit, aber mit den Wobblern:

€ 0,74 41%OFF | 1Pcs 4,5 cm 4,3g Angeln Locken Japan Mini Wobbler Künstliche Harten köder Crankbait Topwater Schwimmen Karpfen lockt Angeln angelgerät WD-382
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nLVcs58G

Hingen sie dann Schlag auf Schlag am Haken. Die kann ich echt nur empfehlen, die sind wirklich ne Bank!

Gefischt habe ich sie mit meiner Johncoo Ascent, die ich hier schon vorgestellt habe, mit Sharkey II 1500 und Simago Power Pro 0.10.mm als Hauptschnur und KastKing Fluorokote 12lb. Bin mit dieser Kombi mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Oktober 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> sehen nach nix aus , abeiten aber super unterwasser
> 
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32990096823.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.39c74c4dB7ENFI



ich hatte auch welche bestellt 
schade nur , das es die nicht größer gibt

die sprengringe und die drillinge sollte man definitiv austauschen


----------



## knutwuchtig (13. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Das Zalt- Set habe ich auch gekauft und gerade neulich erst ausprobiert. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so geil, denn ich bin von deren Lauf enttäuscht!
> Zum einen habe ich die Teile als Suspender gekauft, stattdessen sind sie sinkend und der Lauf ist leider auch nicht so, wie beim Original.


 manchmal bekommt man auch schrott bei ali . deshalb ist es auch wichtig genau hinzuschauen und sich auszutauschen


----------



## Danger_D (13. Oktober 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> manchmal bekommt man auch schrott bei ali . deshalb ist es auch wichtig genau hinzuschauen und sich auszutauschen


Und man sollte sich auch nicht auf die Bewertungen verlassen. Meine schlechten Bewertungen wurden in fast allen fällen nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## magut (13. Oktober 2019)

Darum finde ich unsere Berichte hier so gut


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. Oktober 2019)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Danke für das Video!


Wenn du jetzt noch was zum Führungsstil wissen willst, frag ruhig, ich erkläre es jedem Interessierten gerne, wie man mit dem Zalt fängt.


----------



## summa4ever (16. Oktober 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt noch was zum Führungsstil wissen willst, frag ruhig, ich erkläre es jedem Interessierten gerne, wie man mit dem Zalt fängt.


Danke, ich muss mal sehen wann ich es wieder ans Wasser schaffe um es zu probieren. Dann komm ich bestimmt gern drauf zurück


----------



## Scholle 0 (26. Oktober 2019)

Moin, 

bei Ali ist es ja manchmal so, dass ein Artikel wahlweise aus China oder Russland lieferbar ist.
Zumal öfters andere Preise existieren zwischen den Ländern.
Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen China und Russland in der Lieferung.


----------



## fosiel (26. Oktober 2019)

Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei Ali ist es ja manchmal so, dass ein Artikel wahlweise aus China oder Russland lieferbar ist.
> Zumal öfters andere Preise existieren zwischen den Ländern.
> Worin besteht eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen China und Russland in der Lieferung.



Von Russland wird nichts nach Germany geliefert.
Ich denke die haben halt ein Warenhaus in Russland und können ihre russischen Kunden direkt beliefern.

gruß


----------



## Scholle 0 (27. Oktober 2019)

Besten Dank


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. November 2019)

Hat jmd diesen Köder schon getestet? 

€ 2,14  35％ Rabatt | NEUE 40mm 3,5g hohe qualität kleine VIB angeln lockt 40mm vibration licht harten köder schaukel waschbecken Bionic lebensechte locken winter eis heiß

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bbzuhbeif


----------



## summa4ever (7. November 2019)

Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Hat jmd diesen Köder schon getestet?
> 
> € 2,14  35％ Rabatt | NEUE 40mm 3,5g hohe qualität kleine VIB angeln lockt 40mm vibration licht harten köder schaukel waschbecken Bionic lebensechte locken winter eis heiß
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bbzuhbeif



ich nicht, ich habe diesen jerkbait hier: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32845865968.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dOUpJ8n

macht nen mega guten Eindruck, am Wasser hatte ich ihn aber noch nicht. Hat nen interessanten Querschnitt, da erwarte ich schon, dass der gut geht:
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Ufb5dcdb8adaf40b2bdbf6038fc22490cN.jpg (Bild aus der Rezension des größeren Bruders https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32825189615.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dOUpJ8n)


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. November 2019)

Moinmoin, kann ich bei Aliexpress eigentlich Wunschzettel oder Einkaufslisten mit Freunden teilen, dass diese meine Produkte übernehmen können?


----------



## magut (14. Dezember 2019)

So Jungs -- wieder mal was zum empfehlen. (zumindest vorab)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33015851550.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.44234c4dJCr6yF


am 11.11. bestellt Vorgestern geliefert.
Hab die gleich mal zerlegt um  Fett nachzulegen, wäre aber nicht notwendig gewesen.
Macht einen guten Eindruck, das Innenleben gleich optisch der alten Red Arc von der Bauweise her. wenn gewünscht muss ich sehen ob ich Bilder hier rein bekomm.  Wickelt ordentlich und alles wie in der Beschreibung stimmt.
Hab mir die 3000 geholt , die kommt auf meinen Billig Zanderstecken die ich auch schon hier gepostet hab.( die wurde bisher ausgiebig an der Donau gefischt  und als echt gut befunden) 
Wenn die auch in der Qualitätsstufe der Sharky2 ist, werd ich lange Freude dran haben.
LG
Mario


----------



## bbfishing (15. Dezember 2019)

Moin
ich habe mir diese Drillinge zum Nachrüsten meiner Hardbaits und zum Hechtangeln bestellt. Sehr gute Qualität, schön kurzer Schaft, starker Draht ( min 3x) und sehr scharf. Klare Empfehlung



https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32403684963.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dz1NNkU

Gruß Klaus


----------



## audi170 (18. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, hat jemand von Euch bei Aliexpress auftreibende Köder für das Ned Rig gefunden ?
Viele Grüße von audi 170


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo.

Ich hab gestern für 30 Euro Gummis in die Steinpackung geschmückt …

211 Seiten. Da erlaube ich mir eine bestimmt irgendwann beantwortete Frage nochmal zu fragen:
wo kann ich Gummis in China beziehen und mit Paypal zahlen?
Der Ali verwirrt mich in seinen ganzen Beschreibungen , komm ich nicht mit klar.
Prepaid Kreditkarten mag ich nicht, ich schätze die Versicherung bei Paypal.

Wlure hatt ich ein paar Wobbler gekauft, Lieferung etc top, aber schlechte Ware. Ausserdem hat er keine Gummis.

Kann mir jemand 211 Seiten lesen ersparen?

Danke.

.


----------



## Seele (19. Januar 2020)

Je nach Händler kannst du gegen einen geringen Aufpreis auch bei Ali mit PayPal zahlen.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

Auf ebay tummeln sich viele Händler aus China, alle kostenloser Versand und PayPal-Zahlung.


----------



## hanzz (19. Januar 2020)

Ich hab bisher immer mit sofort Überweisung bezahlt. Gab bisher nie Probleme. 
Gab mal ne Falschlieferung und eine ausbleibende Lieferung. Hab sofort Ersatz oder Refund bekommen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Januar 2020)

speziell geht's mir um die Meredith Köder.
Hab dort leider nix zu Paypal im Meredith Shop bei Ali gefunden.
Nen anderen Shop dafür fand ich auch nicht, oder irgendein hahnebüchenen Kauderwelsch aus dem online Übersetzer


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

Und wenn Du die bei ebay eingibst, erhälst Du 296 Suchergebnisse, fast alle aus China, kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


----------



## świetlik (19. Januar 2020)

Meredith Köder sind schon okay.
Bei ali am bestens  nicht gleich menge  bestellen, nur erstmals verschiedenen köder zum ausprobieren.
Einmal habe ich Lieferung nicht erhalten.  Nach 60 Tagen mein Geld zurück verlangt. 
Bezahlt Kreditkarte  oder  klarna.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die bei ebay eingibst, erhälst Du 296 Suchergebnisse, fast alle aus China, kann doch nicht so schwer sein.


aber zu Preisen dass ich sie mir auch im Laden holen kann. 20 Cent billiger das Stück ist nicht was ich suche


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (19. Januar 2020)

Ich habe im Meredith Shop schon viel bestellt. Lieferungen kommen im Vergleich zu anderen Ali Shops sehr schnell. Bezahlt habe ich immer mit Giropay. Gab nie Probleme.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Januar 2020)

Danke. Werd mir dann wohl giropay anlegen. Scheint kein weg dran vorbei zu führen.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> aber zu Preisen dass ich sie mir auch im Laden holen kann. 20 Cent billiger das Stück ist nicht was ich suche


Wenn´s nur 20 Cent sind, ich bitte Dich dann geh´in den Laden und kauf sie und mach nicht alle hier /auf Kölsch gesagt/ jeck, habe fertig.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Januar 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Wenn´s nur 20 Cent sind, ich bitte Dich dann geh´in den Laden und kauf sie und mach nicht alle hier /auf Kölsch gesagt/ jeck, habe fertig.


Ich versuchs dir mal gaaanz langsam zu tippen. Vielleicht klappts dann.

Im laden kost der gufi zb 1.20.
Auf ebay 1.00
Bei Ali  0.30.

Das ist ein viertel.
Wenn er bei ali nur 20 cent billiger wäre würd ich wie geschrieben natürlich im laden kaufen. 
Ich rede aber von fast 1 euro pro stück.

Lass dir zeit beim lesen.


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Lass dir zeit beim lesen.



Danke zurück,
wenn Du mal weiter runter scrollst, siehst vielleicht auch Du, daß zu dem angegebenen Preis eine Stückzahl zwischen 7 und 20 Stück geboten wird, je nach Größe.
Der Preis bezieht sich also nicht auf 1 Stück.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Januar 2020)

irgendwann könnt ihr dann auch die lebendware in China bestellen wenn es kein Einzelhändler mehr gibt...bzw. die tauwürmer und maden selber produzieren.....nur mal so....


----------



## sprogoe (19. Januar 2020)

esox02 schrieb:


> irgendwann könnt ihr dann auch die lebendware in China bestellen wenn es kein Einzelhändler mehr gibt...bzw. die tauwürmer und maden selber produzieren.....nur mal so....


Da hast Du auch vollkommen recht, aber ich wollte mit meinen Posts niemand dazu auffordern, seine Ware in China zu bestellen, ich gehe auch lieber zum Angelladen in meiner Nähe, vor allem auch, weil immer ein netter Plausch und ev. sogar ein Kaffee mit drin ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (19. Januar 2020)

ist schon ok war 25 jahre mit angelladen selbstständig . bei mir haben 5 Twister 1€ gekostet und die kunden haben meist auch gemeckert sogar 1 € für die abgabemarke war zu viel wenn ich überlege das ne fahrt zum amt 5€ kostet konnte ich das nie verstehen.....auch ein Kaffee war immer drin bei mir + gute tipps bin aber froh das ich die 60 schon überschritten habe und es mir noch gut geht gesundheitlich wie finanziell und ich auch meinem Hobby noch frönen kann


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Januar 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich hab gestern für 30 Euro Gummis in die Steinpackung geschmückt …
> 
> ...


Joom


----------



## magut (19. Januar 2020)

Ich hab jetzt die erste von über 300 Bestellungen nicht bekommen . Tracking sagt "ist geliefert". Kann ausschliessen, dass es bei Nachbarn abgegeben wurde. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass Ali meinen Disput beendet hat und ich kein Geld erstattet bekomme. 
Wie soll ich beweisen nichts bekommen zu haben???
Hatte einer von euch schon mal so ein Problem und hatte eine Löung??
LG
Mario


----------



## hanzz (19. Januar 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die erste von über 300 Bestellungen nicht bekommen . Tracking sagt "ist geliefert". Kann ausschliessen, dass es bei Nachbarn abgegeben wurde. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass Ali meinen Disput beendet hat und ich kein Geld erstattet bekomme.
> Wie soll ich beweisen nichts bekommen zu haben???
> Hatte einer von euch schon mal so ein Problem und hatte eine Löung??
> LG
> Mario


Mal den Verkäufer anschreiben?


----------



## magut (20. Januar 2020)

macht man ja sowieso im Disput Prozess. Der meint das Packet wurde geliefert -- ich soll beweisen, dass ich es nicht bekommen hab .


----------



## Seele (20. Januar 2020)

Geht's um viel Geld?


----------



## magut (20. Januar 2020)

Geht um 23 Euro aber eher ums Prinzip. Warum soll ich etwas zahlen was ich nicht bekommen habe


----------



## Seele (20. Januar 2020)

Joa das ist für China Zeug ja relativ viel. 
Sag halt mal du möchtest die Unterschrift von der Tracking sehen, was Ali und der Händler dazu sagt


----------



## Fragezeichen (20. Januar 2020)

magut schrieb:


> macht man ja sowieso im Disput Prozess. Der meint das Packet wurde geliefert -- ich soll beweisen, dass ich es nicht bekommen hab .


Kannste abschreiben, hatte vor ein paar Wochen genau den selben Ärger. Ich hab mir noch die Mühe gemacht mit denen zu diskutieren und bei der Post eine Nachforschung zu beauftragen, verschwendete Lebenszeit. Post sagt dir Wochen später in einem Brief, mit anderen Worten natürlich, "Wir wissen auch nur was das Tracking sagt, voll schade und so."

Zum Glück hat bei den restlichen Sachen die nie ankamen das Tracking nicht behauptet es wurde zugestellt, da lief der Disput problemlos. Ist egal was du da schreibst und an "Beweisen" bietest, Tracking ist deren Gott. Beweise hochladen lohnt nur bei Falschlieferung/Defekten.


----------



## świetlik (20. Januar 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Geht um 23 Euro aber eher ums Prinzip. Warum soll ich etwas zahlen was ich nicht bekommen habe


Geld ist wert.
Bei nicht erhaltenen Waren habe ich mich einfach bei ali gemeldet und immer Geld zurück bekommen.
Das mit dem englisch, habe ich Google übersätzer benutzt um alles zu verstehen und zurück zu schreiben. Und hat geklappt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Januar 2020)

Lass dir vom Verkäufer die Lieferquittung zukommen, das ist seine Pflicht. Dann kann man sehen wer bzw wann geliefert worden sein soll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Januar 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die erste von über 300 Bestellungen nicht bekommen . Tracking sagt "ist geliefert". Kann ausschliessen, dass es bei Nachbarn abgegeben wurde. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass Ali meinen Disput beendet hat und ich kein Geld erstattet bekomme.
> Wie soll ich beweisen nichts bekommen zu haben???
> Hatte einer von euch schon mal so ein Problem und hatte eine Löung??
> LG
> Mario


da gibt es keine lösung


----------



## Kochtopf (20. Januar 2020)

Ich nutze klarna Rechnungskauf

Sagt mal - kann wer Silikonstopper für kleinere Schnurdurchmesser (16 und kleiner) bei Ali empfehlen? Meine 2000000 Stopper unterscheiden sich lediglich im Aussendurchmesser aber sind für feinere Schnüre gleich schlecht geeignet


----------



## Sebarschtian (20. Januar 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> Danke. Werd mir dann wohl giropay anlegen. Scheint kein weg dran vorbei zu führen.



Meredith akzeptiert doch PayPal. Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und als Zahlungsweise auswählen. Ich kann auch deren Gummis sehr empfehlen. Auf Barsch nehme ich FSI und Awaruna, auf Zander Easy Shiner und Crazy Shiner. Farben sind ja Geschmacksache, aber das, was man aktuell so als Chili/Cheese bezeichnet läuft gut. Krebse habe ich auch, aber bis auf einen Karpfen ist mir da noch nichts an den Haken gegangen. Waren allerdings auch noch nicht so viel im Wasser.


----------



## someuniqname (20. Januar 2020)

wirklich nie angekommen sind nur sehr sehr wenige Sachen bei mir. habe aber auch schon sachen als geliefert im tracking gehabt, die dann 3 Wochen später wirklich bei mir waren, oder lieferungen wurden als geliefert markiert (nur das die angegebene tracking nummer irgendwo nach Dänemark oder Schweden ging aber nicht zu mir). also dispute aufmachen (in english), freundlich beschreiben und dran bleiben. ... bei Ali bestellen ist ok aber es besteht schon ein gewisses risiko dass es mist ist oder gar nicht ankommt.


----------



## chebo (21. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend, ich möchte bei Ali meine Sachen bezahlen, doch kommt dort jedesmal eine Kaffeetasse als Wartesymbol und nichts passiert. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Habe es mittlerweile übers handy gemacht, dort gab es kein problem.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Januar 2020)

Sebarschtian schrieb:


> Meredith akzeptiert doch PayPal. Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und als Zahlungsweise auswählen.



Hä?
Hab gestern nochmal geschaut und mich gewundert dass sie nur VISA und nichtmal Master nehmen. Zumindest deute ich die symbole bei zahlungsart so. Kein paypal gezeigt. Allerdings hab ich dann abgebrochen statt zu kaufen. Kommt die paypal option erst später?
Danke.


----------



## tomxxxtom (21. Januar 2020)

Kommt später nach dem klick auf "Kaufen".


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Januar 2020)

At tomxxxtom

Super. Vielen dank.
Ich war einfach zu vorsichtig.
Ein klick zu früh aufgegeben.


----------



## Daniel47 (23. Januar 2020)

Hey 

Weiß jemand ob man irgendwo in den chinesischen Shops an Auftriebskörper für Köderfische kommt?


----------



## magut (27. Januar 2020)

hab wieder mal Gummis zum Zandern geordert.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32870001160.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.78eb4c4dPjjXot

super schnell geliefert (14 Tage) und haben auch schon gefangen. 
jetzt leider durch Schonzeit trocken gelegt  
werd aber bei Gelegenheit nachbestellen
LG
Mario


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Januar 2020)

Ich mag die Awaruna allerdings nicht von MEREDITH. Die ist viel zu steif. Walk Fish hat Awaruna mit deutlich weicheren Schwanz und die "arbeitet" viel besser im Wasser.
Auf den Offset-haken Awaruna von MEREDITH ist fast wie No Action Shad. 

Links  WalkFish, Rechts MEREDITH.


----------



## magut (28. Januar 2020)

hast da einen Link?


----------



## tomxxxtom (28. Januar 2020)

WalkFish


----------



## ae71 (28. Januar 2020)

1.15€ 21% OFF|SPAZIERGANG FISCH Awaruna Angeln Lockt 6,5 cm 9cm 10cm 11cm Künstliche Köder Wobbler Weiche Lockt Shad Karpfen silikon Angeln Weiche Köder|Angelköder|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## K0nsti (28. Januar 2020)

Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Teilechen hier








						1.89€ 24% de réduction|Bearking — Appât Artificiel Souple Pour La Pêche, Leurre Pour Attraper Des Poissons Tels Que Les Aloses, En Silicone, Avec Wobbler, Nageur, Modèle Tanta, 49 Ou 65mm - De Pêche Leurres - AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					ali.ski


----------



## Scholle 0 (28. Januar 2020)

Moin, 
was ist da eigentlich gerade bei Ali los?
Hab da mehrere Bestellungen die Tage gemacht, und keiner geht in den Versand.
Habt ihr ähnliche Fälle?
Grüße


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2020)

Chinesisches Neujahr?
Da geht in der Regel für einige Tage gar nix.


----------



## Scholle 0 (28. Januar 2020)

Das kann sein. Danke


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2020)

Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Das kann sein. Danke



das kann nicht nur so sein, dass ist so! Firmen haben in dieser Zeit geschlossen.
Dazu kommt auch noch der Coronavirus und die einschränkungen.


----------



## K0nsti (29. Januar 2020)

Ab 1.02 läuft alles wieder wie vorher


----------



## Amerika1110 (29. Januar 2020)

Da kommt dann sogar der Virus frei Haus....


----------



## summa4ever (30. Januar 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich mag die Awaruna allerdings nicht von MEREDITH. Die ist viel zu steif. Walk Fish hat Awaruna mit deutlich weicheren Schwanz und die "arbeitet" viel besser im Wasser.
> Auf den Offset-haken Awaruna von MEREDITH ist fast wie No Action Shad.
> 
> Links  WalkFish, Rechts MEREDITH.
> Anhang anzeigen 337010


kann ich bestätigen

welche ich auch richtig gut finde sind die hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33055766779.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dEDzZaa

habe ich in Farbe 272 bestellt.


----------



## magut (30. Januar 2020)

Verdammt jetzt muss ich wieder was bestellen 
Obwohl meine meridit echt gut lauffen


----------



## summa4ever (30. Januar 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Verdammt jetzt muss ich wieder was bestellen
> Obwohl meine meridit echt gut lauffen


du weisßt doch: das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten


----------



## K0nsti (31. Januar 2020)

2.94€ |Wlure – Hameçons À Transfert De Couleur Naturelle, 8g, 8cm, 3 Mètres De Profondeur, Fh31, Haut De Gamme, Large Wobble, Pour La Pêche En Profondeur À La Carpe, Hc549 - De Pêche Leurres - AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					ali.ski
				



die sind auch sehr gut. Ich bestelle zu viellllllll


----------



## junglist1 (31. Januar 2020)

China hat den Frachtverkehr bis auf weiteres eingestellt wegen dem Coronavirus. Da geht nur rein und raus was zum überleben nötig ist.
Angelköder zählen da nicht zu denke ich. Dürfte also noch ne weile dauern bis die wieder was versenden. Arbeitsollege von mir wird heute ausgeflogen aus China mit BW Maschine, mal sehen was der so zu erzählen hat. Würde momentan jedenfalls von bestellungen absehen, von uns hängen seit ende Dezember eon paar Container fest ist wohl echt übel da drüben. bzw wird bei uns in den medien heruntergespielt.


----------



## nostradamus (31. Januar 2020)

Danke *junglist1*
kann mir auch vorstellen, dass es in China rund geht. 
 Ich wollte im April nach Wuhan reisen. Mal neugierig ob das funktioniert..... .


----------



## zandertex (31. Januar 2020)

junglist1 schrieb:


> China hat den Frachtverkehr bis auf weiteres eingestellt wegen dem Coronavirus. Da geht nur rein und raus was zum überleben nötig ist.
> Angelköder zählen da nicht zu denke ich. Dürfte also noch ne weile dauern bis die wieder was versenden. Arbeitsollege von mir wird heute ausgeflogen aus China mit BW Maschine, mal sehen was der so zu erzählen hat. Würde momentan jedenfalls von bestellungen absehen, von uns hängen seit ende Dezember eon paar Container fest ist wohl echt übel da drüben. bzw wird bei uns in den medien heruntergespielt.



hier wird nix runtergespielt.....es ist einfach ne hysterie die total unbegründet ist.2017-2018 sind allein in deutschland 25100 menschen an ner grippe verstorben.da das nicht von der presse hochgespielt wird,entsteht auch keine hysterie.jetzt drehen alle am rad......einfach ein witz!!


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Februar 2020)

summa4ever schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen
> 
> welche ich auch richtig gut finde sind die hier:
> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33055766779.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dEDzZaa
> ...


Hab ich auch in 272 bestellt. Geliefert wurde Farbe 273. Mal schauen, ob ich Ersatz bekomme.


----------



## summa4ever (4. Februar 2020)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Hab ich auch in 272 bestellt. Geliefert wurde Farbe 273. Mal schauen, ob ich Ersatz bekomme.


Bestimmt, ich hab bisher immer anstandslos Ersatz bekommen (also von allen Händlern, nicht konkret von diesem)


----------



## K0nsti (4. Februar 2020)

Richtig gute Rute








						50.72€ 48% de réduction|Seaknight – Canne À Pêche De La Série Kraken, En Carbone, Spinning Et, Casting, 2.4 M, 2.1m Ou 1.98 M, Guide Fuji, L, Ml, M, Mh, Puissance 30 + 40t - Cannes À Pêche - AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					ali.ski


----------



## ae71 (4. Februar 2020)

hallo @Konsti, wie meinst du richtig gute Rute? Gummitauglich, spitzenaktion, semiparabolisch, welche von denen hast du? cast oder spinning?
Welches Modell?
Ich habe schon die Erfahrung gemacht das eine Spinning und Cast Version unterschiedlich performen, cast war straffer, deshalb die Fragen.
Soll keine Kritik sein, sondern nur zum etwas mehr schreiben, das man sich was vorstellen kann. Bsp. du benutzt sie fürs Forellenangeln mit Blinkern ist natürlich für dich super ,wenn sie eine schöne Parabolik hat! Für einen der dann nur mit gummis fischt ist sie untauglich. Ich hoffe du verstehst somit meine Antwort/Frage.


----------



## summa4ever (8. Februar 2020)

K0nsti schrieb:


> Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit den Teilechen hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Größe und Farbe hast du da genommen? Bei der Farbauswahl (haben ja viele so ähnlich auch bei anderen Ködern) kann ich mich nie entscheiden


----------



## Fattony (16. Februar 2020)

Zzt. wird nix mehr rausgeschickt.. Hätte noch etwas für mein Schlauchboot benötigt.. Habe vorsichtshalber die hängengebliebenden Bestellungen storniert.


----------



## fosiel (16. Februar 2020)

Fattony schrieb:


> Zzt. wird nix mehr rausgeschickt.. Hätte noch etwas für mein Schlauchboot benötigt.. Habe vorsichtshalber die hängengebliebenden Bestellungen storniert.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen ... alle Artikel die ich während des verlängerten Neujahrsfest bestellt habe sind diese Woche in Versand gegangen!

Gruß Marco


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Februar 2020)

Bei mir kommen auch noch regelmäßig Bestellungen an. Sogar zum Teil schneller als sonst.


----------



## magut (16. Februar 2020)

beimir dauert es ehr lang bis die Artikel in den Versand gehen --man schaun wie schnell die jetzt kommen


----------



## summa4ever (17. Februar 2020)

bei mir auch, es ist auch sehr unterschiedlich, z. t. sind Artikel, die ich ein paar Tage später gekauft habe shcon versandt, während frühere Bestellungen noch auf Versand warten.


----------



## Fattony (17. Februar 2020)

Habe mal alles abgebrochen und warte mal ab. Am Freitag geht´s wieder ans Wasser.. Freue mich..


----------



## Fluxordinary (20. Februar 2020)

Also ich hab auch so einige Sachen bestellt insgesamt 13 Bestellungen xD wurden alle Versand bis auf 3 Stück vllt werden die noch Versand mal sehen xD


----------



## magut (29. Februar 2020)

Trotz aller Unkenrufe ist wieder mal was angekommen. Dauerte zwar etwas länger aber ansonsten alles Top
-zur Info -- die erste dieser Rollen hat eine intensive Saison an der Donau Zanderangeln hinter sich und läuft super. Hab da 2 nachgeordert falls de wirklich was kommt mit Einfurverbot oder Fall der Grenzwerte (22 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33015851550.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26564c4dSmUuEn

Hab die Rolle mal auseinander genommen -- erinnert mich ganz stark auf eine "red Arc" der ersten Serie


----------



## summa4ever (29. Februar 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Trotz aller Unkenrufe ist wieder mal was angekommen. Dauerte zwar etwas länger aber ansonsten alles Top
> -zur Info -- die erste dieser Rollen hat eine intensive Saison an der Donau Zanderangeln hinter sich und läuft super. Hab da 2 nachgeordert falls de wirklich was kommt mit Einfurverbot oder Fall der Grenzwerte (22
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33015851550.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26564c4dSmUuEn
> ...


Hast du einen direkten Vergleich zur Sharky II oder III? Von denne habe ich 3 und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Diese Rolle hier sieht aber auch gut aus, ist aber nen 10er günstiger. Ich bräuchte nämlich auch noch ne 2000er. VG Benedikt


----------



## magut (29. Februar 2020)

Die sharky 2 hab ich in der kleinsten Größe. Gefühlt ist die crixus gleichwertig. Der Rahmen wirkt sogar stabiler


----------



## summa4ever (1. März 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Die sharky 2 hab ich in der kleinsten Größe. Gefühlt ist die crixus gleichwertig. Der Rahmen wirkt sogar stabiler


OK, auf deine Empfehlung hab ich jetzt mal eine bestellt....


----------



## magut (1. März 2020)

Ich nutze diese Rollen nur zum Spinnfischen. Das aber sehr intensiv, daher denke ich sagen zu können ob die was taugen. Ich bin überzeugt du wirst damit zufrieden sein.


----------



## ae71 (2. März 2020)

Hallo, da Magut immer tolle Sachen empfiehlt, habe ich mir die 3000 größe bestellt.
Danke für deine Mühe. Habe schon sehr viel bei Ali bestellt, aber ich traue mich manchmal nicht was zu empfehlen, weil ich komme nicht so oft raus, das will ich nichts empfehlen was im nachhinein nicht gut ist.


----------



## summa4ever (2. März 2020)

Ich habe sowohl Sharky 2 als auch sharky 3 Rollen, bin damit sehr zufrieden. Das einzige, was sie bei der sharky 2 echt versäumt haben ist die Befestigung der Bremsen mit diesem Ei gepressten Aluring. Das haben sie Gott sei dank bei der 3 und dieser hier gegen eine normale Feder getauscht


----------



## magut (2. März 2020)

@ ae 71--Ich hoff du bist genau so zufrieden damit wie ich. Die Erwartungen und das Empfinden sind ja sehr unterschiedlich was Takle betrifft.
Qualitativ ist das Teil auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht. Um den Preis bekomm ich bei uns nichts was annähernd so lange hält und sich so gut kurbelt 
LG
Mario


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. März 2020)

Wie fallen denn die Größen bei der Crixus aus? Ist ne 2000er auch vergleichbar mir gängigen 2000er?


----------



## magut (3. März 2020)

Ja passt in etwa


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. März 2020)

Servus,

habe mich ja nun auch verleiten lassen und würde gerne etwas bestellen.
Als Rechnungsart kann man zwar Klarna auswählen aber beim Abschluss bekommt man dann angezeigt, dass diese nicht akzeptiert wird.
Ist dies immer so oder vom Lieferanten abhängig?

Besten Dank vorab.


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. März 2020)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe mich ja nun auch verleiten lassen und würde gerne etwas bestellen.
> Als Rechnungsart kann man zwar Klarna auswählen aber beim Abschluss bekommt man dann angezeigt, dass diese nicht akzeptiert wird.
> ...


Ganz klar Lieferantenabhängig...


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (5. März 2020)

Ah, ok, besten Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## summa4ever (5. März 2020)

Ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einer 15g-55g  +-5g Spinning-Rute. Gefischt werden sollen Gufi, und Wobbler, vll. mal ein leichter Jerkbait
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Rute: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPqhid ? In früheren Posts wurden die Obei Ruten ja ziemlich gelobt... Alternativ wäre vll. auch der Einstieg in eine Baitcast-Combo für diese WG interessant? - da ahbe ich aber bisher null Erfahrung und null Equipment (also bräuchte noch ne Rolle

Alternativ-Vorschläge nehme ich gern entgegen. Kosten sollten im Bereich bis 50€ bleiben (ggf. +10€ Versand) ....wobei man dafür shcon fast eine Daiwa Lexa bekommt. die habe ich in 5-20g und bin sehr zufrieden ....bin aber auch ANfänger und komme nur unregelmäßig ans Wasser,deswegen ist meine Erfahrung limitiert.


----------



## summa4ever (6. März 2020)

ich lege nochmal die Johncoo Ruffy in 15-55g nach: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

genau diese Rute sieht man hier beim Pollackangeln 




....allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie sich dies auf meine Anforderungen übertragen lässt

Edit: Von Johncoo ahbe ich bereits die "Ascent" UL Rute mit 0,6-8g und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Marke.


----------



## summa4ever (18. März 2020)

Heute ist meine KastKing Crixus 2000 gekommen
#Aliexpress € 21,66  53%OFF | KastKing Crixus 9kg Max Drag Spinning Angeln Reel Graphit Körper Carbon Drag Washer 5,2: 1/4. 5:1 getriebe Verhältnis Angeln Coil
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSbz7J

Ich habe unten mal Bilder im Vergleich zu meiner Sharky 2 1500 angefügt. Die Rolle ist wirklich super und gefällt mir tatsächlich besser als die Sharky 2 oder 3. Sie ist allerdings kleiner als erwartet, ich denke, ich werde nochmal ne 3000er bestellen.


----------



## magut (19. März 2020)

Bei der 3000 die ich an der Donau zum Zandern verwende hab ich 200m 0,15 (nachgemesen) Multifilament drauf und muss noch ordentlich unterfüttern.
nur zur Info 
Freut mich, daß sie dir gefällt! Ist ja imer so eine Sache wenn man(n) etwas empfiehlt.


----------



## summa4ever (19. März 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Bei der 3000 die ich an der Donau zum Zandern verwende hab ich 200m 0,15 (nachgemesen) Multifilament drauf und muss noch ordentlich unterfüttern.
> nur zur Info
> Freut mich, daß sie dir gefällt! Ist ja imer so eine Sache wenn man(n) etwas empfiehlt.


Ui, das ja doch ne Menge, soviel brauch ich dann vermutlich doch nicht (sie soll an eine 15-50 Spinne).

hast du die Rolle in irgendeiner Form nachgefettet? Die bremsscheiben sehen auf jeden Fall so aus, als könnten sie noch ne Ladung Fett vertragen.


----------



## magut (19. März 2020)

ich hab die Erste komplett zerlegt wenn du magst kannst Bilder haben-- brauchst nix machen - meine war ausreichend gefettet. Bremsscheiben sind Carbon da mach ich nur einen Hauch Silikonfett dran . Ich hab die Rolle zwar dann nachgefettet/ Geölt und hab denn den Werfer ausgebaut, da sie dann so leicht drehte, dass beim Werfen die Kurbel drehte und den Bügel gelegentlich umlegte   was dann meist den Köderverlust bedeutete
Mir ist das sowieso lieber da ich den Bügel immer per Hand umlege. ist auch nur der Stift im Rotor der unterhalb des Schnurlaufröllchens --(im Gehäuse des Teils wo der Bügel angeschraubt ist)in dem Arm ist- ein Schräubchen aufdrehen, Stift raus Fertig.
Wenn du dich mit meiner Beschreibung nicht auskennst mach ich Fotos per Whats app
LG
Mario


----------



## summa4ever (19. März 2020)

Danke dir, ich kann mir grob vorstellen ohne direkt in der Materie zu sein, ich werd mal anfangen und dann ggf auf dein Angebot zurückkommen, falls ich nicht weiterkomme


----------



## Chief Brolly (19. März 2020)

Habe auch einige, noch ungefischte, tieflaufende China- oder Japanwobbler zum Zandern und Barschen im Main-Donau-Kanal gekauft. 

Sind allesamt schwimmend.  Sollten ne echte Alternative zum Gummifischen sein, da ich noch nie einen Kollegen mit Wobbler im Einsatz begegnete....


----------



## addicted (24. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe auch einige, noch ungefischte, tieflaufende China- oder Japanwobbler zum Zandern und Barschen im Main-Donau-Kanal gekauft.
> 
> Sind allesamt schwimmend.  Sollten ne echte Alternative zum Gummifischen sein, da ich noch nie einen Kollegen mit Wobbler im Einsatz begegnete....
> 
> ...


Hast du links zu den wobblern?


----------



## schnubbi1307 (24. März 2020)

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Ich suche eine neue Rolle zum Spinnfischen an der Ostsee (MeFo und Dorsch) und zum gelegentlichen Spinnen auf Hecht. Bietet sich die Sharky III von Kastking da an, oder gibt es Bessere?


----------



## Tobias85 (30. März 2020)

Moin,

ich versuche seit ner geschlagenen Stunde, meine bestellten Kleinteile zu bezahlen. Giropay, Sofortüberweisung etc geht nicht, meine Bank lehnt anscheinend die Online-Abfrage dieser Dienste ab. Paypal funktioniert genauso wenig:

"Bezahlung fehlgeschlagen
Wir konnten diese Zahlung nicht bearbeiten. Fehlercode: CSC_7200022
Vorschlag
Ändern Sie Ihre Währung in den Einstellungen auf USD oder auf Ihre Landeswährung und versuchen Sie es erneut. Wenn es immer noch nicht funktioniert, versuchen Sie es mit einer anderen Karte oder Zahlungsmethode."

Wenn ich € einstelle, dann wechselt Ali bei Auswahl von Paypal automatisch auf , lässt sich auch nicht ändern. Sollte der Fehlermeldung zu Folge ja aber anscheinend kein Problem sein. Im Internet findet man viele Leute mit diesem Problem, aber keine Lösung dafür.

Hatte jemand schon mal das gleiche Problem und kennt eine Lösung? Bringt es eventuell etwas, wenn ich bei Paypal erst Geld einzahle und dann versuche, dort zu zahlen? Paypal läuft sonst immer problemlos über Bankeinzug, deswegen ist mein Konto immer bei 0,00€....


----------



## fosiel (30. März 2020)

Gerade eben was mit PayPal gekauft ... ohne Probleme.

Gruß Marco


----------



## summa4ever (10. April 2020)

Moin, 
Ich hab die zeit genutzt weitere GuFi zu bestellen:
Schau, was ich auf AliExpress gefunden
http://s.aliexpress.com/NJvEri2I

Gekauft hab ich die Farben L I F (im Bild von oben nach unten) in 90mm. Die Farben I und F sind UV aktiv. I wird bläulich milchig und hat einen dezenten orangenen Streifen am Bauch und F strahlt halt einfach wie ein Textmarker ich hoffe man kann es aufden Fotos sehen, sonst mach ich neue heute Abend


----------



## Fattony (6. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte immer ein Problem mit den Bait Poppern von Fox. €4,49 für 6 23mm EVA Bälle. 

.. 

#Aliexpress € 2,68 26%OFF | 50/100 stücke Kinder Schaum Kugel Ball Spielzeug Spaß Im Freien Sport Ball Spielzeug
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYo94Gv

Mal ausprobieren und vergleichen..


----------



## summa4ever (6. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte jetzt mal Gelegenheit meine KastKing Crixus zu testen. Habe ja die Daiwa Jbraid Grand zum testen gewonnen. Hab mit Fluorokote unterfüttert, aber beim Werfen haufenweise Luftperucken gehabt. Hatte ich früher nie. Das Wickel old habe ich mal angefügt. 
Mein Schnurlaufröllchen ist auch tierisch laut. Da muss ich mal schauen ob ich das Lager tauschen kann.
Davon abgesehen bin ich aber eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Muss mal sehen wie sich das mit der Schnur entwickelt. Bremse und Ergonomie sind aber super


----------



## Gummipeitscher (21. Mai 2020)

Hi,

kennt jemand vielleicht einen brauchbaren Wobbler von Wlure für den Bach, mit dem er schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?
Er sollte auch im Fließgewässer laufen, möglichst schwimmen und nicht länger als ca. 6 cm / 2,5 Zoll sein.

Der M639 sieht ganz gut aus, ist aber sinkend, ebenso der HM219.
Der C547 wird immer mal wieder positiv für Barsch erwähnt. Da er hochrückig ist, denke ich aber nicht, dass er in der Strömung gut läuft.


----------



## Hechtspezialist (24. Mai 2020)

Moin,
ich suche günstige Chatterbaits, um das mal zu testen.
Gibt es empfehlenswerte Modelle / Marken, die man auch auf Ebay bekommt?
Bei der Größe dachte ich an Barsch. Welche Größe nutzt man auf Barsch und welche auf Hecht?
Petri


----------



## summa4ever (25. Mai 2020)

Ich habe den hier ausprobiert
#Aliexpress € 1,87  41%OFF | JonStar 13G/16G spinner köder angeln köder Buzzbait geschwätz köder wobbler isca künstliche gummi rock für bass pike walleye
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZuq7Bf
Lief ganz gut, gefangen habe ich nix, aber das heißt nichts. Irgendwann ist er dann weggeflogen 

Edit: obs die bei ebay gibt, weiß ich nicht. Generell kann ich die sachen von JonCoo empfehlen. Habe Rute und einige Köder von denen und war immer sehr zufrieden


----------



## Gummipeitscher (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe von Wlure noch den kleinen C703 gefunden, der schwimmen soll, ca. 3,5 g schwer und knapp 4 cm lang ist.
Kennt den jemand und kann sagen, wie der fängt und sich in der Strömung verhält?


----------



## Hechtspezialist (28. Mai 2020)

Moin,

gibt es bei einer Anmeldung/Registrierung bei Ali eigentlich irgendwas zu beachten, etwas, was man wissen oder nicht falsch machen sollte?
Ist inzwischen meist auch Zahlung mit PP möglich?

Petri


----------



## el.Lucio (28. Mai 2020)

Hechtspezialist schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es bei einer Anmeldung/Registrierung bei Ali eigentlich irgendwas zu beachten, etwas, was man wissen oder nicht falsch machen sollte?
> Ist inzwischen meist auch Zahlung mit PP möglich?
> ...


Ganz normal anmelden, da gibt's nichts wirklich zu beachten. Bei vielen ist PP mittlerweile üblich. Bezahle auch nur über PayPal.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Mai 2020)

Ich hab nach 3 Monaten nun meine Merdith Gummis bekommen. Gestern erstmals gefischt. Schon beim aufziehen war klar, das gummi ist nicht vergleichbar mit markenware. Viel fester, deutlich weniger Aktion. Reisst aber am haken schneller aus. Sind genau die paar cent wert die sie gekostet haben.


----------



## trawar (29. Mai 2020)

Wir reden wirklich von Meredith Gummiködern ja?
Habe schon so einiges von Meredith gekauft und die fangen bei mir genauso gut oder schlecht wie die Originalen nur das die im gegensatz zu den Originalen ewig halten.


----------



## el.Lucio (29. Mai 2020)

Sehe ich auch so, hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht.


----------



## Hechtspezialist (31. Mai 2020)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Ganz normal anmelden, da gibt's nichts wirklich zu beachten. Bei vielen ist PP mittlerweile üblich. Bezahle auch nur über PayPal.


Moin,

wenn man Euro als Währung eingestellt hat, springt die Währung bei Paypalzahlung auf US$ um.
Ist das so normal?

Zusätzlich wird eine Paypalgebühr von 0,80 US$ erhoben.
Wird diese Gebühr für jeden Artikel erhoben, ist sie einmalig je Händler oder einmalig je Zahlung (ich weiß nicht, ob man mehrere Händler zusammen bezahlen kann)?

Handelt es sich um eine Pauschale, oder richtet sie sich nach der Höhe des Wertes?

Kommt dann auf dem Paypalkonto noch eine Währungs-Umrechnungsgebühr dazu?

Petri


----------



## el.Lucio (1. Juni 2020)

Ja das ist normal, zumindest kenn ich es nicht anders. Ob diese Gebühr pro Händler abgezogen  wird kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich immer pro Händler bezahle. Alleine schon deshalb falls mal was schief geht. Dann hast du pro Händler ein eine Rechnung und kannst gesondert einen Disput eröffnen. Ob das alles zusammen geht und ob das dann einfacher ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Juni 2020)

nachdem ich schon meinen Senf über die Meredith Gummifische gelassen habe sind nun die Drillinge dran (über Ali, Händler weiss ich nicht mehr).
Auf den ersten Blick nadelspitz. Auf den zweiten Blick ist jeder zehnte schlichtweg Müll: scharfe Grate vom Löten, fehlende Spitzen, verrundete Spitzen, schief zusammengelötet,
Naja, 10% Ausschuss aussortiert. Der Rest sah gut aus. 10 Stinger damit gebunden und ab ans Wasser. Auf die Steinschüttung, wo es viele Hänger gibt, die sich aber in der Regel lösen lassen. Fisch gabs auch und dann 2 Aussteiger nach tadellosem Biss. Was ist da los?  1 Spitze rund, die andere abgebrochen!
Nach 2 Fischen und 4-5 Hängern.
Habe dann mit anderen Drillingen den Test gemacht und über einen Stein geschrammt. Spitze abgebochen.
Vergleich mit einem anderen Drilling (Marke weiss ich nicht): der kann das ab. wird zwar auf Dauer stumpf, aber kein Verglich zu dem CHinaschrott.
Habe jetzt 100% Ausschuss. Die Schachteln sind nämlich geschlossen in die Tonne geflogen


----------



## magut (28. Juni 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> nachdem ich schon meinen Senf über die Meredith Gummifische gelassen habe sind nun die Drillinge dran (über Ali, Händler weiss ich nicht mehr).
> Auf den ersten Blick nadelspitz. Auf den zweiten Blick ist jeder zehnte schlichtweg Müll: scharfe Grate vom Löten, fehlende Spitzen, verrundete Spitzen, schief zusammengelötet,
> Naja, 10% Ausschuss aussortiert. Der Rest sah gut aus. 10 Stinger damit gebunden und ab ans Wasser. Auf die Steinschüttung, wo es viele Hänger gibt, die sich aber in der Regel lösen lassen. Fisch gabs auch und dann 2 Aussteiger nach tadellosem Biss. Was ist da los?  1 Spitze rund, die andere abgebrochen!
> Nach 2 Fischen und 4-5 Hängern.
> ...




das hab ich auch schon ähnlich mitgemacht . hab wieder auf VMC umgestellet


----------



## summa4ever (28. Juni 2020)

Da h


Mordskerl schrieb:


> nachdem ich schon meinen Senf über die Meredith Gummifische gelassen habe sind nun die Drillinge dran (über Ali, Händler weiss ich nicht mehr).
> Auf den ersten Blick nadelspitz. Auf den zweiten Blick ist jeder zehnte schlichtweg Müll: scharfe Grate vom Löten, fehlende Spitzen, verrundete Spitzen, schief zusammengelötet,
> Naja, 10% Ausschuss aussortiert. Der Rest sah gut aus. 10 Stinger damit gebunden und ab ans Wasser. Auf die Steinschüttung, wo es viele Hänger gibt, die sich aber in der Regel lösen lassen. Fisch gabs auch und dann 2 Aussteiger nach tadellosem Biss. Was ist da los?  1 Spitze rund, die andere abgebrochen!
> Nach 2 Fischen und 4-5 Hängern.
> ...


Da hatte ich bisher Glück und alles hat gehalten *auf Holz klopf* kannst du bitte den link zu den Haken einstellen, dass andere nicht den selben Ausschuss kaufen?


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Juni 2020)

ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher welche das waren. 
ich nehm die aus der Tüte und sortiere sie in meinen Baukasten.
und wie gesagt: alle entsorgt.
ich hatte Drillinge bestellt bei wlure, Meredith und ???


----------



## Till84 (29. Juni 2020)

Hi China Profis, 
würde gerne ein paar günstige kleine Wobbler für meine kurze UL Rute (bis 8g) kaufen, da ich mal in die gezielte Barsch angelei reinschnuppern möchte. Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich? Das ganze Material bis jetzt ist gebraucht und günstig gekauft worden, würde gerne günstig weiterlaufen, einfach um es mal ein paar Abende auszuprobieren. 
Danke!


----------



## summa4ever (29. Juni 2020)

Mit denen hier habe ich Barsche gefangen:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32984590603.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d851Ag3 (Waffe am Fluss auf Döbel. Forellen und Barsche)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32801992714.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4duQkqkp


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Juni 2020)

War heute wieder am Wasser, eine kiste hatte ich doch noch nicht geleert. Hier ein wunderschönes Exemplar chinesischer Lötkunst und Qualitätssicherung.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Juni 2020)

Noch eins


----------



## Till84 (29. Juni 2020)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Mit denen hier habe ich Barsche gefangen:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32984590603.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d851Ag3 (Waffe am Fluss auf Döbel. Forellen und Barsche)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32801992714.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4duQkqkp


Danke dir!


----------



## magut (4. Juli 2020)

wieder mal was angekommen. Hat so gar nix mit fischen zu tun, aber dadurch hab ich ein wenig mehr Zeit dafür  
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000393300167.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.b9f14c4dnRUaVr

funzt gut -- hätte ich echt nicht erwartet


----------



## magut (4. Juli 2020)

ach ja und da war noch was -- Haken zum DS angeln in der Donau
sind echt scharf und harter Stahl, aber auch etwas dicker Draht 
werd ich testen
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000008092165.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.b9f14c4dnRUaVr


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Juli 2020)

und noch ein Meisterwerk, gefunden an einem Wobbler.
für mich ist das Thema Eigenimport aus CHina damit durch, da sind selbst die Billigdrilling von Kogha und Co um Welten besser. Sind zwar auch aus China, aber es scheint eine Art Qualitätskontrolle zu geben.


----------



## someuniqname (11. Juli 2020)

Hab zwar schon einiges da bestellt, aber so etwas ist mir noch nie untergekommen. Die im Thread besprochenen shops/marken/items ermöglichen es schon den "ist-Mist" Faktor zu senken.
/mfg


----------



## magut (11. Juli 2020)

Das sind echte Schonhaken


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (11. Juli 2020)

Wer wirklich erwartet dass er aus einem Land das uns einen Virus, lebensgefährliches Kinderspielzeug,Investoren die unsere Arbeitsplätze vernichten und uns mit sonstigem Billigschrott überschüttet vernünftige Angelware bekommt muss schon naiv oder .... sein


----------



## magut (12. Juli 2020)

Wer glaubt, dass das Angelequitment das bei uns verkauft wird, auch bei uns erzeugt wird ist sehr naiv


----------



## Seele (12. Juli 2020)

magut schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass das Angelequitment das bei uns verkauft wird, auch bei uns erzeugt wird ist sehr naiv


Langsam kommt aber wieder mehr Tackle aus Deutschland und viele Angler freuts. Köder, Jig Köpfe, Posen, teilweise sogar Schnur, ....
Aber natürlich kommt der Großteil immer noch aus Fernost.


----------



## summa4ever (12. Juli 2020)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Wer wirklich erwartet dass er aus einem Land das uns einen Virus, lebensgefährliches Kinderspielzeug,Investoren die unsere Arbeitsplätze vernichten und uns mit sonstigem Billigschrott überschüttet vernünftige Angelware bekommt muss schon naiv oder .... sein


Naja das ist jetzt aber schon arg verallgemeinert... Grade der billigschrott wird dankend von hiesigen Discountern, Ramschläden und Kistenschiebern importiert... Es ist einfach you get what you pay for. Es steht und fällt mit der QS. Und die ist bei den "größeren Marken" wie z. B. KastKing schon recht vernünftig. Dann kostet die Rolle aber eben auch 30€ und keine 10€ (hatte neulich erst den direkten Vergleich). Ich habe schon sehr viel in China bestellt und nicht einen Haken dabei gehabt wie die hier gezeigten.... Auch nicht bei wobbler für 45cent.


----------



## Purist (13. Juli 2020)

Pauschalisieren hilft nicht. Es gibt definitiv den letzten Schrott als Eigenimport aus China. Für ein paar Cent mehr allerdings auch Ware, die vergleichbar mit Markenware ist, die hier in Deutschland locker das 5 bis 20-fache kostet. Als Kunde hat man da die Wahl, die bekannteren Chinamarken bieten stark fehlerbehaftete Ware gar nicht an und bei den anderen muss man mit einem eventuell notwendigen Hakentausch leben. 

Dass derartige "Hakenpannen" allerdings nur auf günstige Chinaware begrenzt wären, stimmt einfach nicht. Von Abu hatte ich auch schon einen falsch zusammengelöteten Drilling am Blinker hängen, von Owner in einer einzigen Hakenpackung zwei Stück mit fehlenden Widerhaken und sogar die fehlende, weil weggeätzte, Spitze kenne ich schon, kann mich aber nicht mehr errinnern von welchem Markenhersteller die kam. Was die bei DAM (inzwischen: Made in Poland) bei den Effzetts mit den Sprengringen anstellen, ist mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## Aalbubi (13. Juli 2020)

Bei Meredith sind die Gummifische und Wobbler, die ich dort gekauft habe, alle von TOP-Qualität. Bei den einzelnen Drillingen von Meredith gab es aber auch einen Ausschuss von 30 oder 40%. Da kann man lieber die VMC-Drillinge kaufen. Die Gummimischung ist bei den Meredith Cannibals minimal härter, aber einen Nachteil suche ich vergebens. 

Mit den Kleinteilen und Gummiködern habe ich mindestens 500 Euro gespart. Und ich kenne die Originale. Die Original-Wobbler laufen schon besser und sind allgemein von höherer Qualität... aber ich trau mich nicht bei den Steinpackungen, da tut es auch ein 2 Euro China-Wobbler.

Qualitätssicherung ist ja schon was nettes. Aber mal ehrlich, wir haben doch alle schon kompletten Mist hier in Deutschland gekauft. Die Balzer-Qualität vor einer Dekade, wo bestimmt 70 % des Sortiments einfach nur grausamer Müll war. Die "günstigen" Sachen von Zebco und Cormoran... Da hörte man doch immer wieder "you get what you pay for". 

Trotzdem finde ich es gut, das jeder hier seinen Senf dazu gibt und auf die China-Klone Kritik ausübt. Das muss ja auch erlaubt sein.


----------



## magut (14. Juli 2020)

Hab diese Baitcast Rute geordert nit WG 80-120 Gramm und 2,4 m Länge. Geliefert wurde eine mit 15 - 40 Gramm. Ist schön verarbeitet , federleicht aber eben die falsche   Laut Ali kommt Geld zurück.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32903767231.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.63094c4dTIDKmJ

PS:  Zitat "Trotzdem finde ich es gut, das jeder hier seinen Senf dazu gibt und auf die China-Klone Kritik ausübt. Das muss ja auch erlaubt sein. "
genau darum ist der Tread hier so hilfreich um brauchbares Equitment vom Schrott zu selektieren!
Bei Empfehlungen hier bin ich noch nie enttäuscht worden
LG
Mario


----------



## magut (29. Juli 2020)

Meinen neue Barschrute ist angekommen.schön verarbeitet, superleicht und optisch echt fein gemacht

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000335495.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.275a4c4d4TlDJJ

ein klares Daumen hoch. Nur der Versand dauert immer noch ewig. Ich denk das wird noch einige Zeit so sein.
LG
Mario


----------



## Flussbarschbube (29. Juli 2020)

Na schön, dass die Ruten wenigstens bei dir ankommen, ich habe vor 1-2 Jahren insgesamt 3 Ruten bestellt und keine ist angekommen.. gabs zwar jedes mal das Geld zurück, aber das war mir dann zu frustrierend und ich bin für Ruten auf den nationalen Versandhandel umgeschwenkt.


----------



## magut (29. Juli 2020)

Hab bisher 11 Ruten bestellt (auch für Freunde) und alle sind angekommen.  Bis auf eine falsche und da kam Geld retour.  
Nur wie beschrieben die Zeit ist etwas nervig


----------



## magut (6. September 2020)

wieder mal eine Rute zum Barschfischen bis 15 Gramm WG. Sehr leicht und guter Blank was Rückmeldung des Kders betrifft.
Griff liegt sehr gut in der Hand, klares Daumen hoch

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000335495.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.3fee4c4djIJhQa


----------



## summa4ever (6. September 2020)

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass im Moment auch wenig Ruten verfügbar sind. Hatte Anfang August mal nach einer UL (hab ja die Johncoo Ascent) aber da war sehr vieles von den "üblichen Verdächtigen" nicht verfügbar. Weiß nicht ob das Corona bedingt ist oder Sortimentswechsel ansteht.


----------



## magut (6. September 2020)

UUUPS hab grad gesehen, der Preis hat sich mehr als verdoppelt - warum auch immer --keine Ahnung




			Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


----------



## magut (12. September 2020)

Jetzt endlich die richte BC gefunden und auch schon bekommen (die mit 40-120 Gramm WG) 
gut verarbeitet, saubere Wicklungen bei den Ringen, kann nix daran aussetzen.
Leider beim Zoll aufgefallen. Die haben dann nicht die 27 Euro die ich bezahlt habe (durch Kupons und Münzen billiger) .sondern den normalen Preis (wäre 31 gewesen) für die Steuer berechnet. Mit Postgebühr also noch mal 16 Euro gelöhnt.
Aber auch um 43 Euronen bekomm ich bei uns keine BC Rute mit 2,4m und dem WG.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32903767231.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.28644c4dCm8qT0


----------



## ElloHH (30. September 2020)

Ich möchte hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen teilen...
Hab mir einiges aus China bestellt. 

Zum einen wären da kleine Forellenwobbler, die sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen Barsch überlisten könnten. Sind von der Form und Farbgebung her wie der Wobbler eines großen Herstellers, der allerdings mit knapp 7€ das Stück zu Buche schlägt. In China 1,68€ das Stück. Verarbeitung macht einen guten Eindruck und selbst die Haken scheinen brauchbar. Klick

Dann hab ich mir noch kleine Spintails bestellt. Auch die machen einen top Eindruck. Einzig bei einem war das sich drehende Ende verklebt, da musste ich etwas nachhelfen, läuft jetzt aber auch. Klick Kannste nicht meckern für 0,83€ das Stück.

Und zu guter letzt habe ich mir eine Polbrille erstanden.Verarbeitung macht einen guten Eindruck, modernes Design und Polarisation scheint auch vorhanden zu sein (Testkarte).
Klick Mit 8,40€ allerdings auch nicht die günstige beim Ali. Aber dafür gibt es ja auch noch Gutscheine. 

Versand hat problemlos geklappt! 
Werde in nächster Zeit am Wasser alles testen. Ggf. ändere ich mein Fazit dann nochmal. Bis jetzt bin ich aber wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## ElloHH (10. Oktober 2020)

ElloHH schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen teilen...
> Hab mir einiges aus China bestellt.
> 
> Zum einen wären da kleine Forellenwobbler, die sicherlich auch den ein oder anderen Barsch überlisten könnten. Sind von der Form und Farbgebung her wie der Wobbler eines großen Herstellers, der allerdings mit knapp 7€ das Stück zu Buche schlägt. In China 1,68€ das Stück. Verarbeitung macht einen guten Eindruck und selbst die Haken scheinen brauchbar. Klick
> ...


So...ich hatte nun Gelegenheit die bestellten Sachen auszuprobieren. Die Spintails als auch die Wobbler laufen einwandfrei. Erstaunlich gut um ehrlich zu sein. Beides hat an dem verregneten Angeltag zwar keinen Fisch gebracht, aber das schiebe ich eher auf die allgemeinen Umstände als auf die Köder...andere haben auch nicht funktioniert. 
Die Polbrille macht was sie soll...die Entspiegelung der Wasseroberfläche war deutlich wahrzunehmen, wobei ich an diesem Tag eher heller Gläser benötigt hätte. Nächste Bestellung geht also raus 

Bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. War sicher nicht die letzte Bestellung


----------



## Edelfisch (5. November 2020)

Hi,
hat jemand in der letzten Zeit evtl. schon mal Hakensets aus China bestellt, so dass ein bestimmtes Set auf Ebay empfohlen werden könnte?
https://www.ebay.de/sch/82290/i.htm...w=hooks&_from=R40&LH_TitleDesc=0&LH_PrefLoc=2 

Ich suche ein Set normaler Öhrhaken zum Dropshot- und Friedfischangeln.
Diese Form:


			https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/PrMAAOSw3tNfhdjv/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## summa4ever (6. November 2020)

Ich habe von donql Haken bestellt:





						Angelhaken in Vergleichsbildern
					

...und weil ich gerade dabei bin - mittelgroße Friedfischexoten:   Pardon, die Beschriftung ist ne Katastrophe




					www.anglerboard.de
				




 Ich hatte sie in einzelpakungen bestell, die gibts aber auch in Sets. Bin zufrieden damit und hatte bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Edelfisch (6. November 2020)

Danke! Ich werde im anderen Thread dazu noch eine Frage stellen.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2020)

ElloHH schrieb:


> ...
> Die Polbrille macht was sie soll...die Entspiegelung der Wasseroberfläche war deutlich wahrzunehmen, wobei ich an diesem Tag eher heller Gläser benötigt hätte....




Moin, gibt es bei der Polbrille irgendeinen Hinweis auf vorhanden UV-Schutz?
In der Beschreibung habe ich nichts gefunden, dieser ist bei getönten Gläsern aber wichtig.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es bei der Polbrille irgendeinen Hinweis auf vorhanden UV-Schutz?
> In der Beschreibung habe ich nichts gefunden, dieser ist bei getönten Gläsern aber wichtig.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hallo,

habe gerade mal bei zweien nachgeschaut, bei denen ist zweimal 100 % UV-Protection angegeben. Bei einer steht noch etwas von (280-380 nm) in der Beschreibung, bei UV. Weiss aber nicht, was das heißt .
Empfohlener Einsatz: Sonnenbrille für den allgemeinen Gebrauch zur Absorbtion von schädlichen UV-Strahlen bzw. zum Schutz vor Blendungen durch Tageslicht in allen normalen Einsatzbereichen. Steht auch so in der Beschreibung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gibt es bei der Polbrille irgendeinen Hinweis auf vorhanden UV-Schutz?
> In der Beschreibung habe ich nichts gefunden, dieser ist bei getönten Gläsern aber wichtig.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hallo,

noch eine Anmerkung; meine Pol-Brillen sind nicht aus China.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Tobias85 (10. November 2020)

280-380nm ist der Wellenlängenbereich von UVA- und IVB-Strahlung, ab 380nm geht dann sichtbares Licht los.


----------



## jkc (10. November 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> noch eine Anmerkung; meine Pol-Brillen sind nicht aus China.
> 
> ...




OK, mir ging es im speziellen um die oben verlinkte Brille.
Bei allen hier verkauften getönten Brillen ist ein UV-Schutz meines Wissens Standard.


----------



## W.M. (10. November 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Bei allen hier verkauften getönten Brillen ist ein UV-Schutz meines Wissens Standard.


In der Beschreibung steht auf einem der Bilder "UV400".


----------



## jkc (10. November 2020)

Ah, jetzt habe ichs auch gefunden, wenn man die Bilder oben durchscrollt erscheint dieses Bild genau nicht.
Dieses UV400 ist zwar meine ich nicht verbindlich, aber ich hoffe mal, dass es niemand mit betrügerischer Absicht einsetzt.


----------



## K0nsti (11. November 2020)

52.68€ |SeaKnight TREANT II 5,0: 1 6,2: 1 angeln Reel 1000 H 6000 H Spinning Reel 15 KG/33LBs Carbon Drag Power Karpfen Angeln tackles|spinning reel|fishing reelaluminium spool - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					ali.ski
				











						5.73€ 25% de réduction|BEARKING Appât de Type Wobbler pour la Pêche en Profondeur, Matériel Idéal pour le Pêcheur, Professionnel, 75 mm, 23 g, Qualité Supérieure | AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					ali.ski
				











						8.14€ 49% de réduction|LETOYO, Machine à nœud GT/PR/FG, Aide au nouage, équipement de ligne de pêche, outils de nouage de ligne de pêche, outils de pêche | AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					ali.ski
				




Meine Bestellungen von heute . Habt ihr auch am 11.11 zugeschlagen?


----------



## yukonjack (11. November 2020)

K0nsti schrieb:


> 52.68€ |SeaKnight TREANT II 5,0: 1 6,2: 1 angeln Reel 1000 H 6000 H Spinning Reel 15 KG/33LBs Carbon Drag Power Karpfen Angeln tackles|spinning reel|fishing reelaluminium spool - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> ...


Noch nicht aber die Rolle gefällt mir auch.


----------



## magut (11. November 2020)

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten hab ich auch geordert. Konnte nicht widerstehen


----------



## hanzz (11. November 2020)

Gibt leider keine Chatterbaits unter 11g.
Hat die da schon jemand gefunden?
Die mit 11g haben zudem noch einen zu langen Offset Haken.
7g wären toll.
Ansonsten: Hab ein paar Gummis bestellt.
Im Warenkorb hab ich noch ein paar Creatures
Vielleicht order ich die gleich noch.


----------



## Michael_05er (12. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Gibt leider keine Chatterbaits unter 11g.
> Hat die da schon jemand gefunden?
> Die mit 11g haben zudem noch einen zu langen Offset Haken.
> 7g wären toll.
> ...


Beobachte mal diese hier. Ich hab da mal welche in 7g ergattern können :
Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your € 0,87 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUZZVK

Ohne Offsethaken (aber leider schwerer) sind die hier:
€ 2,83  51%OFF | TSURINOYA Spinner Bait Fishing Lure BLADED SWIM JIG Buzzbait Wobbler Chatter Bait Metal Jig Bass Soft Lure Lead Hook 11g 14g
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUrKOs

Oder die hier:
€ 1,97  35%OFF | fishgirl 2019 New Pesca Swim JIG 1/2oz(14g) Wild Header Lead Hook Baffle Bass Bait Fishing Lure Hooks Spinnerbait Peche Hamecon
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUYI7E


----------



## magut (13. November 2020)

meine Kleinigkeiten
neuer Rucksack zum Spinnen
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000206582779.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5c664c4d4dp9Ur

Schnurlaufröllchen aus Ceramik
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001186098070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5c664c4d4dp9Ur

Zanderfutter
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001572958135.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5c664c4d4dp9Ur


Leider fällt mir auf, das sich die Preise mancher Händler in den letzten paar Monaten um 30-40% erhöht haben, bei Teilen die ich schon mal bestellt hab und jetzt wieder bestellen wollte.


----------



## Andal (13. November 2020)

Sind die Twister schön schlumperig weich, oder doch eher pvc-ig hart?


----------



## magut (13. November 2020)

ist ein neuer Händler da kann ich noch nix sagen, die die ich zuletzt bekommen hab, waren alle gut.


----------



## Scholle 0 (18. November 2020)

Da war doch tatsächlich ein Wobbler in gewünschter Farbe nicht lieferbar.
Als Entschuldigung gabs ein Free Gift.


----------



## nostradamus (18. November 2020)

Hi,
kannst du mal den Link zu dem Wobbler einstellen?
Sieht echt gut aus.

Danke
mario


----------



## Scholle 0 (18. November 2020)

€ 4,09  30％ Rabatt | NOEBY Meer Angeln Bleistift Sinking Lure 110mm/46g Lange Casting Reflexion Bunte Körper Angeln Köder Salzwasser Trolling locken 1902
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSUVPB


----------



## nostradamus (18. November 2020)

Danke dir!


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. November 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Langsam kommt aber wieder mehr Tackle aus Deutschland und viele Angler freuts. Köder, Jig Köpfe, Posen, teilweise sogar Schnur, ....
> Aber natürlich kommt der Großteil immer noch aus Fernost.


Meinst du etwa das umgelabelte   China zeugs , das hier assembliert wird ?


----------



## Seele (24. November 2020)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> Meinst du etwa das umgelabelte   China zeugs , das hier assembliert wird ?



Nein, ich mein in Deutschland HERGESTELLTES Angelzubehör.


----------



## knutwuchtig (24. November 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Nein, ich mein in Deutschland HERGESTELLTES Angelzubehör.


Dann kär mal nachvollziehbar auf !


----------



## Seele (24. November 2020)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> Dann kär mal nachvollziehbar auf !



Muss ich nicht, hab ich ja eigentlich schon. Es gibt viele Sachen aus Deutschland, nur gehen die halt in der Masse von billigen Chinakrachern unter. Und für die billige Ware aus China ist ja auch der Thread gemacht.


----------



## nostradamus (24. November 2020)

Und die wären? 
Bitte nicht einfach raus reden...


----------



## Seele (25. November 2020)

Nahezu alle kleineren Boilieschmieden, Mika Products, Topwater, Moby, Mikatech, Tocksucht, Black Cat Uposen, Blinker Jörg, La Gazo, Dudi, einige Hersteller von Schlepplöffel, Fishstone, zig Wobblerhersteller, Line Bandits

Ich denke das reicht


----------



## nostradamus (25. November 2020)

Morgen
das ist in deinen Augen viel? Das sind doch nur peanuts! In meinen Augen absolute Nischen anieter. "Made in " bei den Boielieschmieden ist zB. die Marktstrategie. Gerade Boilies könnnen nur sehr bedingt in Ländern ausserhalb europas produziert werden. Der Trasnportweg wäre einfach zu lang. Event. verändert die Seidenstrasse nach uhrer fertigstellung diesen Zustand.
Schau dir mal Dudi an und die angebotenen Produkte. Werden die wirklich alle in Deutschland gefertigt ???? 
In meinen Augen ist das Wort "viel"  definitiv falsch!


----------



## Seele (25. November 2020)

Ja glaubst du ich zähl dir jetzt jeden einzelnen Händler auf? Ich weiß gar nicht warum du dich so rein steigerst


----------



## nostradamus (25. November 2020)

.... man/n sollte wissen worüber man schreibt oder einfach nichts schreiben! Sorry, aber du vermittelst in meinen Augen ein falsches Bild der Branche!


----------



## Seele (25. November 2020)

Dann tut es mir Leid, sorry. Back to Topic.


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. November 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Nahezu alle kleineren Boilieschmieden, Mika Products, Topwater, Moby, Mikatech, Tocksucht, Black Cat Uposen, Blinker Jörg, La Gazo, Dudi, einige Hersteller von Schlepplöffel, Fishstone, zig Wobblerhersteller, Line Bandits
> 
> Ich denke das reicht


mika products du glaubst ehrlich , das die ihre sachen alle made in germany produzieren? der laden ist viel zu klein um überhaupt die werkzeugkosten zu stemmen um seine produkte hier produzieren zu lassen.geschweige denn die rutenblanks bzw ringe . da ist nix made in germany ! evtl die blisterverpackung. die haben auf ihrer webseite "made in Germany" nicht umsonst in anführungsstiche gesetzt -topwater products verkaufen oem china wobbler, die sind damit auch böse aufgefallen. bei einigen nein, bei den meisten wird von der china großgebinde spule  umgespult selbst die stroft ,weil es gibt nur einen einzigen deutschen schnurhersteller in hamburg der schnüre noch selbst herstellt.  , black cat, vor allem zeck lassen in china OEM Produzieren. forellenblinker  also für 36 cent im einkauf ,macht die keiner selbst und die aromatisierten bunten gummiwürmer kosten genau 6 cent ab 2000 stück . bei der menge kannst du  das logo deiner wahl draufdrucken lassen incl "made in germany"


----------



## Purist (27. November 2020)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> bei einigen nein, bei den meisten wird von der china großgebinde spule  umgespult selbst die stroft ,weil es gibt nur einen einzigen deutschen schnurhersteller in hamburg der schnüre noch selbst herstellt.



Es gibt schon mehrere, wie z.B. Platil (monofiltechnik Gmbh) oder Climax (Ockert Gmbh), welche die Bekannteren sind. Desweiteren Perlon Monofil Gmbh und Dr. Karl Wetekam & Co. KG, die als Anwendungsgebiet für ihre Produkte auch die Sportfischerei nennen. Stroft bietet hingegen keine Schnur mit Made in Germany an und nennt auch die genaue Herkunft ihrer Ware nicht, theoretisch kann die auch direkt aus China kommen, das wird bei vielen anderen Anbietern, vor allem bei Geflochtener, ohnehin der Fall sein.

Was natürlich stimmt, die Masse an Angelsachen kommt inzwischen aus China. Wer wirklich Made in EU oder Germany will, muss suchen und sich genau informieren. Dabei ist solche Ware nicht unbedingt teuer im Laden, aber die meisten bekannteren Marken (von den kleinsten Anbietern will ich nicht sprechen) betreiben nun einmal radikale Profitmaximierung und entsprechend ausgedünnt ist inzwischen leider das Angebot.


----------



## magut (28. November 2020)

um wieder zum Thema zu kommen  - geht ja um unser gemeinsames Hobby
konnte nicht wiederstehen, ist jetzt die 2´te der Firma . die erste ist Reserve (Zander) und die jetzt die Reserve der Reserve --gelegentlich denke ich wir sind etwas krank. aber um 24 Euronen mach ich da nix falsch wieder die 2,7 m - die ist jetzt mit 40 Gramm angegeben , die "alte" mit 50 Gramm. Bin gespannt ob ein Unterschied zu merken ist

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001430779497.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.185c4c4dxiVTRm
LG
Mario


----------



## ae71 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo, seid ihr zufrieden mit den spinjigs von Ali?
Habe mir welche gekauft (unmengen) und bisher nichts gefangen.
Finde das die Spinnerbläter relativ klein sind.
Somit  bewegt sich nur das Spinnerblatt aber der Körper ist unbeweglich.
Ich dachte bisher das gehört sich so, aber als ich den Film vom Barschbaron gesehen habe, wie sich das Teil unter Wasser bewegt war für mich klar das es doch grössere Unterschiede gibt vom Laufverhalten. Der Körper flankt beim Barschbaron mit, das sieht schon schöner aus.
Auch das Blatt sieht grösser aus. Auch beim Illex soll angeblich der Körper sich mitbewegen.
Nun habe ich die Idee ob man nicht die Alispinjigs nicht tunen könnte, mit grösseren Spinnerblättern. Auch beim Berkley Jigspinner haben die sogar 2 unterschiedlich grosse dran, so daß die unterschiedlich Vibrieren.
Habt ihr schon getunt? Seid ihr zufrieden mit den Ali Jigspinnern, bzw habt ihr schon damit gefangen?
Wie führt ih die?
Damit ihr wisst von welchen ich rede:








						1.23€ 40% OFF|1PC 5G 10G 15G 20G Metall VIB Mit Rotierenden Löffel Spinner Jig Angeln Locken Angeln lockt mit BKB Haken Wobbler Köder|Angelköder|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				



LG
Toni


----------



## jkc (1. Dezember 2020)

Hi, es reicht wenn nur das Blatt rotiert, ist bei mehreren Marken-Jigs auch so.
Ich habe auf Ali-Jigs schon gut gefangen (auf ein anderes Modell) und ein Kollege fängt gut auf das von dir verlinkte Modell.
Blätter tauschen ist kein Problem, ein größeres Blatt bedeutet aber auch höhere Belastung für Wirbel und Sprengring, geringere Lauftiefe und mehr Kurbelwiderstand.
An Führungsmethoden eignet sich alles vom einfachen Durchkurbeln übers Falulenzen bis hin zum Jiggen.


----------



## fischmonger (2. Dezember 2020)

Mich hat auch der Tackle-Affe geritten. Habe mir folgendes bestellt beim Ali:

Rolle in 6000er Größe mit Metallkörper fürs Feedern: https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32993089973.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

Macht für knapp 25 € einen sehr guten Eindruck. Vergleichbar mit einer 60 € Rolle vom Markenhersteller.

Telefeederrute, WG 20-160g: https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4000615046121.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

Ebenfalls schöne Qualität, sehr empfehlenswert. Kann es locker mit einer Telefeeder von Daiwa etc aufnehmen. Große Ringe.

Reise-Karpfenrute in 3,60m mit 3,5 lbs: https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/4000944869511.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail 

Gut verarbeitet, parabolisch, passt ins Handgepäck. Denke aber dass 3,5 lbs zu hoch gegriffen sind, schätze eher 3 lbs. Wird auch zum Brandungsangeln im Urlaub zweckentfremdet.

Reise-Posenrute in 3,60m Länge: https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32919873265.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail 

Ist noch unterwegs, passt mit der Länge ebenfalls locker ins Handgepäck.

Stippe in 7,20m : https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32822538390.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail 

Noch unterwegs, soll mein Begleiter zum Köfi Fang werden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (2. Dezember 2020)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Macht für knapp 25 € einen sehr guten Eindruck. Vergleichbar mit einer 60 € Rolle vom Markenhersteller.


Werter Kollege, weißt du wie viel Zoll da noch zu kommt.


----------



## fluefiske (2. Dezember 2020)

Da kommt nix an Zoll dazu.
Selbst meine Rute mit 43 € wurde durchgewunken.


----------



## yukonjack (2. Dezember 2020)

fluefiske schrieb:


> Da kommt nix an Zoll dazu.
> Selbst meine Rute mit 43 € wurde durchgewunken.


Das kann Zufall oder Glück gewesen sein. Meine letzten Lieferungen (Kleinteile) sind alle ohne den grünen Zollaufkleber angekommen. Das war im letzten Jahr ganz anders. Liegt wahrscheinlich an den besonderen Umständen im Moment.


----------



## fluefiske (2. Dezember 2020)

Vor 3 Jahren eine Fliegenrolle 50€,dann Pfeile zum Bogenschiessen 37€ - alles durchgewunken.Glück gehabt .
Scheint allgemein recht locker gehandhabt zu werden.


----------



## fischmonger (2. Dezember 2020)

Bis 26 € pro Sendung ist es kein Problem. Ich habe mich immer an dieser Wertgrenze orientiert und hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## fischmonger (2. Dezember 2020)

Wen es interessiert, hier die zollrechtlichen Regelungen zum Nachlesen: https://www.china-gadgets.de/abschaffung-der-steuerfreigrenze-auf-sendungen-aus-china/


----------



## Oanga83 (10. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
Ich schreibe mal am Thema vorbei.
Hat von euch irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit OOshima Wobbler die auf der Bucht angeboten werden.
Grüße 
Stefan


----------



## Tigersclaw (24. Dezember 2020)

Heyho.. Wollt übern Winter paar drillinge von wobbler und co austauschen... Schon jemand erfahrungen mit drillingen aus china gemacht? Hier wird man ja arm bei teilweise >1€ pro drilling

Grüße und frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. Dezember 2020)

@Tigersclaw 
Ansonsten schau mal bei Paladin Drillingen nach ( die Roten), ich hatte schon mal welche, die waren nicht so berauschend, die letzten waren aber alle gut.


----------



## fluefiske (24. Dezember 2020)

Schau mal hier.Mit DONOL habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht 
https://de.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20201224082213&SearchText=angeln+drillinge


----------



## Tigersclaw (24. Dezember 2020)

Danke ich schau mich mal um.. Ist halt so ne frage.. Am ende spart man am falschen ende und hat verluste.. Auf der anderen seite verstehe ich nicht, wieso drillinge so teuer geworden sind


----------



## fischmonger (25. Dezember 2020)

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich, dass man auch bei Aliexpress hochwertige Kleinteile bekommt. Aber auch dort ist es so, das gute Qualität etwas mehr kostet, was aber immer noch vergleichsweise günstig ist.


----------



## Tigersclaw (25. Dezember 2020)

Ich werds riskieren und paar Probebestellungen machen... Übern Winter ist genug Zeit Stichprobenweise zu testen.


----------



## nostradamus (25. Dezember 2020)

Hi
Ich habe bisher immer nur kleine Drillinge bestellt und die fande ich sehr hochwertig und auch günstig. 
Bei größeren habe ich leider keine Ahnung, da ich dort auf owner oder Mustad setze.


----------



## magut (29. Dezember 2020)

neuer Zanderstecken  2,7 m bis 40Gramm WG, die gleiche hab ich schon bis 50 Gramm WG und kann ich echt empfehlen

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001430779497.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4d744c4dyTK5Qf

Noch ein paar Köder -- sind schön weich, aber der Händler ist eine linke Krö....    2 Bestellungen und jeweils eine Packung weniger geliefert als bestellt-- windet sich da raus und Ali hilft da derzeit nicht 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001572958135.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4d744c4dyTK5Qf


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Januar 2021)

magut schrieb:


> neuer Zanderstecken  2,7 m bis 40Gramm WG, die gleiche hab ich schon bis 50 Gramm WG und kann ich echt empfehlen
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001430779497.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4d744c4dyTK5Qf


Heute angekommen. Lieferzeit 7 Tage aus Belgien. Macht auf den ersten Blick nen guten Eindruck. Mal schauen wann ich damit ans Wasser komm.


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Heute angekommen. Lieferzeit 7 Tage aus Belgien. Macht auf den ersten Blick nen guten Eindruck. Mal schauen wann ich damit ans Wasser komm.
> Anhang anzeigen 363846



Die sieht auf dem Foto ja wirklich gut aus. Da hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen.... 
Welche Transportlänge hat die Rute? 
Könnte man die auch als Reiserute einsetzen? 
Wieviel hast Du letztlich für die Rute bezahlt?

Ich suche da noch eine günstige, leichte Spinnrute für meine Söhne, wenn wir diesen Sommer zum Pollackfischen nach Norge fahren.... 

Ganz großes Tennis wäre, wenn Du mir auch noch die Abmessung im Griffteil sagen könntest - also wie lang der Bereich ist, der beim angeln unterm Unterarm als Stütze liegt? Sieht so aus, als wären das gemütliche 35-45 cm....

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Januar 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Die sieht auf dem Foto ja wirklich gut aus. Da hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen....
> Welche Transportlänge hat die Rute?
> Könnte man die auch als Reiserute einsetzen?
> Wieviel hast Du letztlich für die Rute bezahlt?
> ...


Hi Stefan,

die Rutenteile haben eine Länge von 95cm. Wird im normalen Koffer wohl eng.
Das Handteil mit Rollenhalter  ist ca. 54cm. So wie ICH die Rute halte, habe ich noch 48cm Auflage unterm Arm. Aber das kommt ja auch drauf an wo man die Rute hält.
Da ich direkt 2 geordert habe konnte ich noch einen Gutschein einsetzen, kam dann auf 28€ nochwas, je Rute incl. Versand.

Bestellt hab ich hier: https://de.aliexpress.com/item/3288...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Gruß Olli


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2021)

el.Lucio schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> die Rutenteile haben eine Länge von 95cm. Wird im normalen Koffer wohl eng.
> Das Handteil mit Rollenhalter  ist ca. 54cm. So wie ICH die Rute halte, habe ich noch 48cm Auflage unterm Arm. Aber das kommt ja auch drauf an wo man die Rute hält.
> ...


Super und vielen Dank Olli. Zwei Stück bräuchte ich auch. 95cm passen nicht in einen normalen Koffer, aber ich nutze eine Tauchertasche für meine Flugangelreisen. Da passen Rutenrohre bis zu 1 Meter rein. Also perfekt. Wie würdest Du die Rute beschreiben. Entspricht die Angabe 15-40gr. den Tatsachen oder fällt sie offensichtlich anders (leichter oder schwerer) aus? Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau werde ich nicht finden, aber es wäre schön, wenn ich die Rute mit meinen Jungs auch noch zum Spinnfischen im Forellenfluss nutzen kann.

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------



## el.Lucio (7. Januar 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Super und vielen Dank Olli. Zwei Stück bräuchte ich auch. 95cm passen nicht in einen normalen Koffer, aber ich nutze eine Tauchertasche für meine Flugangelreisen. Da passen Rutenrohre bis zu 1 Meter rein. Also perfekt. Wie würdest Du die Rute beschreiben. Entspricht die Angabe 15-40gr. den Tatsachen oder fällt sie offensichtlich anders (leichter oder schwerer) aus? Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau werde ich nicht finden, aber es wäre schön, wenn ich die Rute mit meinen Jungs auch noch zum Spinnfischen im Forellenfluss nutzen kann.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Stefan


Also ich kann noch nicht allzuviel dazu sagen, da sie heute erst gekommen sind. Vom Probewedeln her würde ich sagen semiparabolisch und straff. Vom reinen Gefühl her würde ich sie keineswegs leichter einschätzen. Hoffe ich kann morgen mal probewerfen gehen. Dann kann ich dir mehr dazu sagen.  

Vielleicht kann @magut  da schon mehr zu sagen.


----------



## magut (7. Januar 2021)

Ich würde sie als Straff einstufen und das WG passt gut. die WG 50 Gramm ist schon mecklich härter als die 40 íger
Keine Knüppel aber super zum fischen mit Gummi und allen was zum "werfen" taugt - meiner Meinung machst mit denen nix falsch.
ABER Ruten sind halt seeeeeehr vom persönlichen Empfinden abhängig. Ich seh es bei meinen Kumpels bei unseren Zanderstecken-- vom Besenstiel bis zum weicher Blank ist alles dabei -- Aber jeder fängt 
Meine daiwa´s im Vergleich am ehesten mit der Ballistic zu vergleichen, die Lexa ist weicher und die Pro rex auch -- alle mit WG 50 Gramm


----------



## 6sic6 (8. Januar 2021)

Zur Info: Ab dem 01.07.2021 fallen schon ab 1 Cent Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an.









						Neuerungen ab 2021
					

Ab dem 01. Juli 2021 tritt ein neuer Zollkodes in Kraft. Die für den Warenwert geltende Freigrenze von 22 Euro entfällt.




					www.deutschepost.de
				





Mfg
6Sic6


----------



## jkc (8. Januar 2021)

Interessante Info.
Die Frage ist wie relevant das ist, da die tatsächliche Grenzen ja eine andere war.
Der Zoll hat ja bisher immer darauf verzichtet Gebühren unter, ich meine, 3,5€ geltend zu machen. Entscheidend wäre also ob das weiterhin Bestand hat oder nicht.
Im Text steht zwar "der Zoll würde..." aber da das bisher in der Regel immer falsch wiedergegeben wurde halte ich das für wenig aussagekräftig.

Grüße


----------



## zocker1991 (17. Januar 2021)

Moin zusammen, hat jemand schon gute Karpfen freilauf Rollen bei Ali gefunden?


----------



## -Michael- (19. Januar 2021)

Ich habe mir diese bestellt. Macht keinen schlechten Eindruck - sie hat aber noch nichts gefangen... 

€ 16,05  43％ Rabatt | Große Metall Angeln Reel Starke Drag Spinning Reel Karpfen Carretilha De Pesca Molinete Olta Makaralar Rollen Trolling Accesorios Mar
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNiq6hP


----------



## Jurben (26. Januar 2021)

Moin,

ich frage hier auch nochmal nach, da der Thread sich ja nicht mehr nur um Wobbler dreht.
Kann irgendjemand von euch gute Spinner aus China empfehlen? Als Reserve für meine Guten sozusagen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Jurben


----------



## keinangelprofi (28. Januar 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich frage hier auch nochmal nach, da der Thread sich ja nicht mehr nur um Wobbler dreht.
> Kann irgendjemand von euch gute Spinner aus China empfehlen? Als Reserve für meine Guten sozusagen.
> ...


habe mit denen hier gut Erfahrungen gemacht.
die Kleinen Gr. 2 drehen einen Ticken langsamer an als die echte Mepps, bei den Großen Gr. 4-5 kein Unterschied.

FISCH KÖNIG Spinner Köder 3,9g 4,6g 7,4g 10,8g 15g Löffel Lockt hecht Metall Mit Höhen haken Arttificial Bass Köder Angeln Locken|Angelköder| - AliExpress


----------



## Jurben (28. Januar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> habe mit denen hier gut Erfahrungen gemacht.
> die Kleinen Gr. 2 drehen einen Ticken langsamer an als die echte Mepps, bei den Großen Gr. 4-5 kein Unterschied.
> 
> FISCH KÖNIG Spinner Köder 3,9g 4,6g 7,4g 10,8g 15g Löffel Lockt hecht Metall Mit Höhen haken Arttificial Bass Köder Angeln Locken|Angelköder| - AliExpress


Besten Dank!
Habe mir jetzt als Reservespinner 9 Stück Gr. 3 in den verschiedenen Farben gekauft bei dem Verkäufer.
Bis die ankommen, sollte es schon wärmer werden. Egal, die lange Lieferzeit nehme ich in kauf.

Jurben


----------



## Nelearts (28. Januar 2021)

Nabend zusammen,
habe mir den Ali auch schon mal durchgesehen. 
Grundsätzliche Frage mal hier in die Runde: Wie hoch ist denn Euer durchschnittlicher Bestellwert bei Ali?
Keine Sorge, bin weder beim Zoll noch beim Finanzamt
Bestellt Ihr auch für 5 EUR oder erst ab 50??
Und spart man da wirklich so viel?
Welche Ersparnis hattet ihr bei Eurer letzten Bestellung?
Gruß, Nelearts


----------



## keinangelprofi (28. Januar 2021)

ich bestell zw 1€ und 50€. Man spart so zwischen 50% und 95%. Gerade Plastik-Kleinteile sind spottbillig, aber auch anderes. Gute Sachen sind im Verhältnis zwar teurer, aber immer noch günstig. teilweise ist auch Schrott dabei, den man direkt in die Tonne kloppen kann. Bei den Preisen aber meist egal, insgesamt spart man einiges.


----------



## magut (28. Januar 2021)

ich denk, das ist oft genug hier geschrieben, da musst nur lesen. Wenn du die Preise mit den Händlern in Europa vergleichst wirst du sehen, was du da sparen kannst


----------



## nostradamus (28. Januar 2021)

Hi,
gefühlt sind die Preise momentan recht hoch. 
Seht ihr es auch so?


----------



## hanzz (28. Januar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> gefühlt sind die Preise momentan recht hoch.
> Seht ihr es auch so?


Jo. 
Ist aber meinem Empfinden nach schon länger.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. Januar 2021)

Ja, die Preise haben schon merkbar angezogen. Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2021)

Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ja, die Preise haben schon merkbar angezogen. Das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.


wäre ich mir gerade nicht so sicher! Die Preisentwicklung kann auch sehr stark mit der Transportproblematik zu tun haben. Frachtkosten sind gerade stark angestiegen.


----------



## Nelearts (29. Januar 2021)

magut schrieb:


> ich denk, das ist oft genug hier geschrieben, da musst nur lesen. Wenn du die Preise mit den Händlern in Europa vergleichst wirst du sehen, was du da sparen kannst


Klar, sehe ich.
Und die Coronaviren gibts als kostenfreie Zugabe?
Und wenn dann hier in Europa oder DE keine Angelgeschäfte mehr existieren weil sie an der Mentalität "Geiz ist geil" verreckt sind ist das Gejammer dann plötzlich groß. Mal eben schnell noch paar Haken oder Wirbel oder sonstigen Kleinkram holen ist dann nicht mehr!
Wartet man halt bis zum nächsten WE mit dem Angeln bis der Kleinkram vom Paketdienst geliefert wird.
Bitte mal drüber nachdenken!
Schönes u. evtl erfolgreiches WE allen!
Nelearts


----------



## magut (29. Januar 2021)

Hab die letzten 2 Wochen auch bei askari um 300.,,- eingekauft- kannst dich entspannen


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2021)

Nelearts
das ist doch einfach QUATSCH! 

Mal aus der fachlichen Sicht betrachtet, wird es so sein, dass die Angelgeschäfte die ihr Handwerk verstehen am Markt bleiben und die die es eben nicht drauf haben verschwinden werden. Das ist absolut ok so!


----------



## hanzz (29. Januar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Nelearts
> das ist doch einfach QUATSCH!
> 
> Mal aus der fachlichen Sicht betrachtet, wird es so sein, dass die Angelgeschäfte die ihr Handwerk verstehen am Markt bleiben und die die es eben nicht drauf haben verschwinden werden. Das ist absolut ok so!


Jep
Nix anderes als ne Scheiss Pommes Bude.
Schmeckt die Currywurst nicht mehr, kommt auch keiner.
Ich lass auch jeden Monat gutes Geld bei meinem Angelladen.
Sobald der Lockdown vorbei ist, bin ich sofort da.
Futter, Maden, Schnur, Kleinteile
Werd wohl wieder n Hunni da lassen + Kaffeekasse.
Meine leichte Feederrute zuletzt hab ich auch da gekauft.
Hab da schon richtig viel Geld gelassen.

Dafür krieg ich dann auch ein gutes Gespräch und Fachsimpelei bei einer Tasse Kaffee.
Aber Gummis dort einzeln für 1,50 das Stück bin ich nicht bereit auszugeben.

Ausserdem hat der halt auch nicht alles, was man so braucht. Und durchs halbe Ruhrgebiet zu diversen Läden muss ich auch nicht fahren, damit ich alles bekomme, was mein Anglerherz begehrt, um die Läden am kacken zu halten.
Da würde ich dann auch 200km fahren.

Da lebt mein Gewissen ganz gut mit, wenn ich alle 3 Monate mal für max 100 Euro in China oder sonst wo bestelle.

Bestelle meine MF Sachen beim angelcenter Goch
Damit unterstütze ich ja indirekt deren Laden.
Warum soll ich da 80km hin und 80km zurück fahren ?
Die Sachen bekomm ich nicht günstiger in meiner Umgebung, bzw gar nicht. 

Und dass Corona mit Bestellungen aus China mitkommt ist ziemlicher Quatsch.


----------



## Nelearts (29. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jep
> Nix anderes als ne Scheiss Pommes Bude.
> Schmeckt die Currywurst nicht mehr, kommt auch keiner.
> Ich lass auch jeden Monat gutes Geld bei meinem Angelladen.
> ...


Ja hanzz,
gebe Dir in allen Punkten vollkommen Recht!
Deine Fahrtstrecken würden dann natürlich wieder mit dem Klimaschutz kollidieren.
Und Corona kommt nicht auf Wobblern, Wirbeln, Haken oder sonstwas aus China, Kalifornien oder Kuffmukistan!
So wie Du das handlest scheint das ja auch durchaus akzeptabel zu sein.
Vielmehr war mein Kommentar hier in die Richtung gedacht mal zu etwas mehr Überlegung anzuregen.
Muss man sich wirklich Einkäufe für 1 Euro per Paketdienst aus sonstwoher liefern lassen?


keinangelprofi schrieb:


> ich bestell zw 1€ und 50€. Man spart so zwischen 50% und 95%. Gerade Plastik-Kleinteile sind spottbillig, aber auch anderes. Gute Sachen sind im Verhältnis zwar teurer, aber immer noch günstig. teilweise ist auch Schrott dabei, den man direkt in die Tonne kloppen kann. Bei den Preisen aber meist egal, insgesamt spart man einiges.


Und jede Bestellung bei einem Billigstlieferanten, die dann evtl. nach dem Auspacken und erster Begutachtung aufgrund des gesunden Menschenverstandes dem Restmüll zugeführt wird, hätte bei uns zur Existenzsicherung (von wem auch immer) beigetragen.
Da hat Media Markt schon Recht! "Geiz ist geil"


----------



## fischmonger (29. Januar 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Ja hanzz,
> gebe Dir in allen Punkten vollkommen Recht!
> Deine Fahrtstrecken würden dann natürlich wieder mit dem Klimaschutz kollidieren.
> Und Corona kommt nicht auf Wobblern, Wirbeln, Haken oder sonstwas aus China, Kalifornien oder Kuffmukistan!
> ...


Ich sehe das Ganze nicht Schwarz-weiß. Man muss differenzieren; wenn ich für einen höheren Preis in Deutschland einkaufen kann und die Qualität stimmt und der Service drum herum, werde ich das prinzipiell tun. Wenn ich aber in Deutschland Durchschnittsware kaufen soll, die ich bei Aliexpress für ein Zwanzigstel des Preises in gleicher Qualität bekomme, kommt bei mir schon die Frage auf, ob da die Verhältnismäßigkeit noch gegeben ist. Beispiel: 10 Gummiperlen für 2,99€ im Fachgeschäft, oder die Gleichen in der 100er Packung von Ali für 2,50 €. Da ist meine Entscheidung dann klar, denn solch ein gravierender Preisunterschied ist m.E. nicht zu rechtfertigen. Und in solchen Fällen habe ich dann auch keine Gewissensbisse.


----------



## keinangelprofi (30. Januar 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Und jede Bestellung bei einem Billigstlieferanten, die dann evtl. nach dem Auspacken und erster Begutachtung aufgrund des gesunden Menschenverstandes dem Restmüll zugeführt wird, hätte bei uns zur Existenzsicherung (von wem auch immer) beigetragen.
> Da hat Media Markt schon Recht! "Geiz ist geil"


... sprach der ideologisch bestens informierte Bildzeitungsleser und stieg in seinen 6-Zylinder Diesel, um im 20 km entfernten Angelfachgeschäft 6 Glasperlen für 5,- € zu kaufen, mit dem guten Gefühl heute wieder mal eine Existenz gerettet zu haben.


fischmonger schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Ganze nicht Schwarz-weiß. Man muss differenzieren; wenn ich für einen höheren Preis in Deutschland einkaufen kann und die Qualität stimmt und der Service drum herum, werde ich das prinzipiell tun. Wenn ich aber in Deutschland Durchschnittsware kaufen soll, die ich bei Aliexpress für ein Zwanzigstel des Preises in gleicher Qualität bekomme, kommt bei mir schon die Frage auf, ob da die Verhältnismäßigkeit noch gegeben ist. Beispiel: 10 Gummiperlen für 2,99€ im Fachgeschäft, oder die Gleichen in der 100er Packung von Ali für 2,50 €. Da ist meine Entscheidung dann klar, denn solch ein gravierender Preisunterschied ist m.E. nicht zu rechtfertigen. Und in solchen Fällen habe ich dann auch keine Gewissensbisse.


Genau SO siehts aus!


----------



## Schodde (30. Januar 2021)

@Nelearts 
Die ganzen kleinen Angelläden sind doch eh schon durch die großen Ketten kaputtgemacht und verdrängt worden. Denen tut ein bischen Konkurrenz ganz gut.


----------



## Nelearts (30. Januar 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> ... sprach der ideologisch bestens informierte Bildzeitungsleser und stieg in seinen 6-Zylinder Diesel, um im 20 km entfernten Angelfachgeschäft 6 Glasperlen für 5,- € zu kaufen, mit dem guten Gefühl heute wieder mal eine Existenz gerettet zu haben.


Grins.
- Die Bildzeitung habe ich vor mindestens 40 Jahren zum Letzten mal gelesen.
- Einen 6-Zylinder fahre ich nicht, mir reichen 4.
- Einen Diesel fahre ich nicht.
- Eine Existenz rette ich alleine nicht wenn ich vor Ort kaufe. Aber ich trage als kleines Rädchen meinen Teil dazu bei.

Hier sollte nicht mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Klischees argumentiert werden @kleinangelprofi!!
Schönes WE


----------



## keinangelprofi (30. Januar 2021)

Nelearts schrieb:


> Grins.
> - Die Bildzeitung habe ich vor mindestens 40 Jahren zum Letzten mal gelesen.
> - Einen 6-Zylinder fahre ich nicht, mir reichen 4.
> - Einen Diesel fahre ich nicht.
> - Eine Existenz rette ich alleine nicht wenn ich vor Ort kaufe. Aber ich trage als kleines Rädchen meinen Teil dazu bei.


Es geht geht nicht immer nur um dich, das musst du vielleicht noch lernen...

Ich habe nur die Steilvorlage der typischen gebetsmühlenartig wiederholten ideologischen Klischees aufgenommen.


----------



## fischmonger (30. Januar 2021)

Bitte, kein Grund zu streiten. 
Ich denke ihr meint schon prinzipiell das Gleiche, auch wenn beide ihre Position etwas überspitzt formuliert haben, um das verständlich zu machen. Das ist einer der Nachteile an Onlineforen, es fehlt die Mimik und Gestik, und damit wirken geschriebene Dinge oft härter als im persönlichen Gespräch. 
Natürlich verdienen unsere guten Händler mit Fachkompetenz, dass man weiter bei Ihnen eimkauft. Aber wie gesagt: die Preisgestaltung muss nachvollziehbar sein. Ich möchte mir das Gejammer von Händlern mit Phantasiepreisen über die böse Onlinekonkurrenz nicht anhören müssen. Gute Fachhändler werden weiterhin bestehen bleiben und haben natürlich ihre Existenzberechtigung am Markt.


----------



## magut (31. Januar 2021)

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen  Der neue Rucksack für die nächste Zandersaison ist gekommen. Gut verarbeitet uns wirkt wirklich hochwertig.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000206582779.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.d0954c4diuVPU2

Auch mal ein paar Köder . Solche hab ich noch nie gefischt, ist mal was neues für mich. Sind sehr weich - düfte im Wasser am DS gut funzen
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32894992651.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.d0954c4diuVPU2

das war ein reiner "Langeweile" Kauf  - sollte ich einen Schonzeitkoller (1.2-31.5 nix spinnen) bekommen,kann ich jetzt notfalls auch mal mit so etwas an die Donau gehn. Verarbeitung ist ok aber auch nicht wirklich Top (im Vergleich zu den bisher gekauften Spinnruten).Aber da diese warscheinlich die meiste Zeit im Schrank und wenn am Wasser, dann im Rutenhalter steht ist es egal  -- unglaublich was man(n) so alles zusammenkauft aus Langeweile

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001271931072.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.3a994c4d0MZ3Fe

das hab ich mal bestellt und hoffe, das erlchtert das schuppen der Barsche. Hat eventuell einer von Euch so etwas  in Verwendung??
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001314019062.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2fe24c4dJNIsMj

da konnte ich als "Spinner" einfach nicht wiederstehen --das Video ist  überzeugend  freu mich schon wenn ich den testen kann

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33040474499.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2fe24c4dJNIsMj


----------



## Ruttentretzer (31. Januar 2021)

Den Schupper aber nicht als Lockenwickler verwenden!


----------



## magut (31. Januar 2021)

Leider hab ich nicht mehr den Haarwuchs (am  Kopf) um Lockenwickler zu benötigen   am Rücken könnte ich es zum Epilieren versuchen


----------



## blumax (3. Februar 2021)

was ist den loss bei den chinesen die preisse steigen aber richtig an was ist da loss


----------



## Nelearts (3. Februar 2021)

blumax schrieb:


> was ist den loss bei den chinesen die preisse steigen aber richtig an was ist da loss


Tja, erst spendieren uns die Chinesen den Lockdown und dann profitieren sie von einem enormen Anstieg beim Versandhandel.
Da würde ich auch die Preise hochjagen.
Viel Erfolg beim Einkauf!
Nelearts


----------



## magut (3. Februar 2021)

ich habe gerade bei 2 Bestellungen eine Nachricht der Verkäufer bekommen, dass Sie nicht liefern können auf Grund "Qualitätsproblemen beim Erzeuger". Gleichzeitig haben die beiden die Preise der selben Produkte deutlich erhöht. Ich soll die Käufe stornieren dann bekomm ich das Geld zurück und kann dann bei anderen bestellen war die Antwort.
Langsam fühle ich mich da ein wenig verarsch.... 
Hab das mal abgelehnt und geschrieben, dass sie liefern sollen- mal sehen wie das weitergeht


----------



## Nelearts (3. Februar 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Langsam fühle ich mich da ein wenig verarsch....


Erst langsam....? @magut???


----------



## michael0801 (16. Februar 2021)

Kann dir Wobbler von Tsurinoya und Noeby nur empfehlen. Habe schon etliche davon in verschiedenen Größen gehabt und alle waren OK bis super. Es gibt bei AliExpress auch sehr gute Nachahmungen vom Salmo Slider. Meine waren von Hunthouse und die haben super funktioniert, weiss aber auch von bekannten, das es da noch mehr Marken gibt.


----------



## keinangelprofi (18. Februar 2021)

hatte die Tage Kleinkram beim Ali bestellt für 3,50 (inkl. Versand). kam ne Nachricht, ich sollte noch 2$ zusätzlich zahlen für den Versand. 
Habe abgelehnt und das Geld via Paypal zurückerhalten..
Schon mal jemand sowas erlebt?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (18. Februar 2021)

Ja, 5 € Nachzahlung für Versand. War von denen ein Systemfehler.
7 Wobblerboxen waren trotzdem immer noch günstig. Ist aber schon etwas her.


----------



## magut (20. Februar 2021)

trotz "Neujahrsfeier" Corona und besch..... Händler. Es gibt auch noch welche die in Ordnung sind und liefern 
Zanderfutter
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32801701564.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4diUJlVK

optisch und "gefühlt" machen die einen guten Eindruck, testen kann ich erst ab 1.06,2021

UND ein Packet das ich im Mai 2020 bestellt hatte und nicht angekommen ist (Geld zurück bekommen) ist Gestern angekommen.Das war bisher die längste Versnddauer die je hatte


----------



## nostradamus (20. Februar 2021)

Hi,

habe gestern mit einer chinesischen Kollegin geschrieben und sie hat mir erzählt, dass das Neujahrsfest dieses Jahr viel kleiner ausgefallen ist. Viele haben z.B. nicht die eigene Provinz verlassen, was sonst normal ist…. .
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass auch früher wieder zum Normalbetrieb zurückgekehrt wird wie sonst…


----------



## Fattony (27. Februar 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen  Der neue Rucksack für die nächste Zandersaison ist gekommen. Gut verarbeitet uns wirkt wirklich hochwertig.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000206582779.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.d0954c4diuVPU2
> 
> Auch mal ein paar Köder . Solche hab ich noch nie gefischt, ist mal was neues für mich. Sind sehr weich - düfte im Wasser am DS gut funzen
> ...


Danke für den Rucksack Tipp..

Habe mir nun den gleichen bestellt und er ist gestern angekommen.

Total begeistert!


----------



## fischmonger (27. Februar 2021)

Ich konnte es nicht lassen. Musste beim Ali wieder zuschlagen. Dieses Mal ist es eine Brandungsrolle geworden. Der Rollenfuß ist aus Metall. Bin gespannt, wie sie sich schlägt. Macht optisch und haptisch einen guten Eindruck. Ich hoffe, sie ist das Gemecker der Gattin wert 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vbL6qp


----------



## Jurben (1. März 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen  Der neue Rucksack für die nächste Zandersaison ist gekommen. Gut verarbeitet uns wirkt wirklich hochwertig.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000206582779.html?spm=2114.13010708.0.0.d0954c4diuVPU2


Coole Sache der Rucksack... Danke dafür.
Gleich mal einen 50L Rucksack bestellt.
Hoffe, der kommt schnell.

VG,
Jurben


----------



## angel!andi (2. März 2021)

Neue Rute angekommen....


----------



## Jurben (3. März 2021)

angel!andi schrieb:


> Neue Rute angekommen....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367859
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 367860


Hey,

die sieht doch schon ziemlich gut aus.
Wo hast die denn erworben, wenn ich fragen darf?

Grüße,
Jurben


----------



## angel!andi (3. März 2021)

Gibt es hier:

https://m.de.aliexpress.com/i/32889944907.html


----------



## fischmonger (3. März 2021)

angel!andi schrieb:


> Gibt es hier:
> 
> https://m.de.aliexpress.com/i/32889944907.html


Taugt die Rute was? Welche Länge und welches Wurfgewicht hast du gewählt?


----------



## angel!andi (3. März 2021)

Ich habe die 1,98m in 1,5g bis 8g. Am Wasser war ich noch nicht damit. Aber der erste Eindruck ist durchaus positiv.....


----------



## Fattony (5. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Coole Sache der Rucksack... Danke dafür.
> Gleich mal einen 50L Rucksack bestellt.
> Hoffe, der kommt schnell.
> 
> ...


Meiner war bereits nach 14 Tagen da.

Eine Session durfte er schon mitkommen.

Fazit? 2 weitere Rucksäcke für die Kollegen sind auf dem weg. (Jeder aber ein anderes Design)


----------



## magut (5. März 2021)

neues Zanderfutter für die Donau--erster Lauftest war sehr gut

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32801701564.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.b63f4c4dRzw6Bq


----------



## angel!andi (12. März 2021)

Hat gerade der Postbote gebracht:


----------



## Nick2106 (16. März 2021)

An die erfahrenen Aliexpress Käufer. Welche Wobbler für Hecht könnt ihr dort empfehlen?
Gibts dort Marken, welche grundsätzlich gute Sachen haben? Lese viel von Meredith?


----------



## angel!andi (17. März 2021)

Gestern gekommen:


----------



## angel!andi (17. März 2021)

Nick2106 schrieb:


> An die erfahrenen Aliexpress Käufer. Welche Wobbler für Hecht könnt ihr dort empfehlen?
> Gibts dort Marken, welche grundsätzlich gute Sachen haben? Lese viel von Meredith?



Also empfehlen kann man unter anderem folgende Marken:
Meredith
Banshee
LTHTUG
Bearking
ESFishing
Tsurinoya
Trulinoya
Hunthouse
wLure


----------



## angel!andi (22. März 2021)

Wieder was angekommen...


----------



## tomxxxtom (22. März 2021)

Hab die dinge auch aber zufrieden bin ich nicht, und das ist der Grund dafür.


----------



## magut (22. März 2021)

kleineren Drilling drauf geht nicht`?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (22. März 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Hab die dinge auch aber zufrieden bin ich nicht, und das ist der Grund dafür.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 369416



Hoi,

eventuell könnte ein Schrumpfschlauch zw. Jig und Wirbel (bis zur Hälfte des Wirbel) Abhilfe leisten. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Nick21061996 (24. März 2021)

Hat hier schon wer die Ratten, Enten oder Frösche ausprobiert? Laut Youtube fangen die Savage Gear Köder ja doch recht gut. Wie sieht das denn mit den Billigen aus? Laufen die ähnlich schön?


----------



## angel!andi (12. April 2021)

Mal wieder was neues...


----------



## nostradamus (12. April 2021)

Hi
Berichte mal wie er läuft. Sieht echt


----------



## angel!andi (12. April 2021)

Mach ich. Schonzeit dauert noch 31 Tage...


----------



## magut (13. April 2021)

Wieder mal ein Röllchen als Reserve. hab die auch gleich mal zerlegt   -- genug Fett drinnen und nicht schlecht verarbeitet. Sogar 2 Kugellager beim Schnurlaufröllchen. Stabile Achse und das Innenleben nicht anders als bei anderen. Bei dem Preis echt ein Tipp
Und ja ich gebe es zu -- ich bin Aliholiker 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001077868706.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6ade4c4djZ8nhm


----------



## angel!andi (13. April 2021)

Sieht gut aus....


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (13. April 2021)

Wenn man mal qualitativ nicht so tolle Wobbler erwischt, also Wobbler die nach 3-5 Fischkontakten keine Farbe mehr drauf haben, bringt es schon einiges wenn man diese vor dem ersten Gebrauch mal kurz mit Epoxidharz überpinselt oder sogar darin eintaucht
Natürlich ohne Haken


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2021)

Endlich kleine leichte Chatterbaits gefunden. 
Machen einen guten, stabilen Eindruck. 
Haken sind scharf. 
Mal sehen, ob die Kanalbarsche drauf stehen. 
Sonst müssen die Rheinbarsche dafür herhalten.


----------



## blumax (25. Mai 2021)

den wobbler hab ich mir für 2€ geholt da fragt man sich was man da verdienen kann


----------



## blumax (25. Mai 2021)




----------



## jkc (25. Mai 2021)

Optisch nicht schlecht, schon im Wasser gehabt, Bzw. auf Dichtheit geprüft?


----------



## blumax (25. Mai 2021)

nein der war noch nicht im wasser den hab ich heut bekommen vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen ihn zu testen


----------



## blumax (27. Mai 2021)

also der neue wobbler leuft super und lest sich gut werfen

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001617300644.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.64ac4c4ds7zaxm


----------



## Vafthrudnir (29. Juni 2021)

Achtung Zitat:
Änderungen ab dem 1. Juli 2021 beim E-Commerce​Ab dem 1. Juli 2021 fällt die bisherige Freigrenze von 22 Euro weg. Das bedeutet, dass Sie in der Regel für jede Ware, die Sie in einem Drittland (z.B. USA, Großbritannien, China) bestellen, Einfuhrabgaben bezahlen müssen.






						Änderungen ab dem 1. Juli 2021 beim E-Commerce
					






					www.zoll.de
				




(Hoffe der Link ist erlaubt)


----------



## tomxxxtom (29. Juni 2021)

uuuhaa.


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2021)

Jou, da nimmt sich wer nen fettes Stück vom Kuchen.


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (29. Juni 2021)

Ich erwarte noch 11 Lieferungen (wusste das schon also jetzt kein böses Erwachen). Ich werde berichten wie das abläuft und was es kostet.


----------



## Andre´ (20. Juli 2021)

Hat schonmal jemand Bestellungen ab Juli getätigt ? 
Habe gesehen dass es einen kombinierten Versand gibt. Hat da jemand Erfahrung damit? Könnte mir Vorstellen dass alle Bestellungen von diversen Händlern in einem Packet kommen und dann nur einmal die Zollgebühr anfällt. Damit wäre Ali durchaus noch eine Überlegung wert


----------



## summa4ever (20. Juli 2021)

Ich habe dort weiterbestellt. Im Bezahlvorgang wird jetzt direkt die Steuer erhoben. Den kombinierten Versand gab es auch vorher schon, dann kommt nur noch 1 Paket in dem dann die kleinen Unterpakete enthalten sind.

Edit: Die Steuererhebung beim Bestellen ist natürlich einerseits komfortabel, andererseits bezahlt man so aber auch Beträge <1€, die der Zoll sonst nicht eingefordert hätte.


----------



## magut (20. Juli 2021)

Wenn die Steuer im bezahlvorgang eingehoben wird,  kommt dann noch was dazu? Oder wie weiß die Post,das das erledigt ist?
LG Mario


----------



## summa4ever (20. Juli 2021)

Bei den Sachen, die jetzt angekommen waren, wurde nichts erhoben. Bestellt waren sie am 8.7.
Auf dem Paket stand aber glaube auch nach wie vor "Gift" drauf. Beim nächsten Paket achte ich mal drauf.


----------



## Andre´ (20. Juli 2021)

Aber die 19% Steuer sind ja "eigentlich" egal, die 5-7 Euro liefergebühr die von den packetdiensten verlangt werden für die zollabholung sind bei mir ausschlaggebend. Wurden die bei Dir direkt an der Tür abkassiert ? 
So hatte es  mir nämlich die nette Frau vom Zoll am Telefon erklärt.


----------



## summa4ever (20. Juli 2021)

Nein, das meinte ich damit. Ich habe beim Bestellvorgang die 19% entrichtet aber das Paket lag ohne irgendwas im Briefkasten.


----------



## magut (20. Juli 2021)

Wenn das so funktioniert wäre es super.  Werde nochmal mit dem Zoll telefonieren und hier posten 
LG Mario


----------



## magut (21. Juli 2021)

Hab gerade mit Zoll telefoniert.  Wenn der Händler die Steuer einzieht (in Österreich 20%) wäre alles gut.  ABER der lieferdienst verrechnet jedenfalls eine Gebühr. Siehe Foto.  Auch wenn Versand bereits bezahlt ist.  Der Zöllner versteht das auch nicht, ist aber so. Da hat der Gesetzgeber sehr Bürger freundlich entschieden.  Zum k......


----------



## magut (21. Juli 2021)

Hab da was übersehen-klär das gerade ab


----------



## magut (21. Juli 2021)

Hab ich nicht gesehen


----------



## magut (21. Juli 2021)

Update der Post hotline.  Wenn der Chinamann eine Zollbestätigung zur Rechnung beilegt, bzw. Das Paket so gekennzeichnet ist, fällt nichts an. Ansonsten kassiert der Postbote.  Andere Lieferdienste haben aber andere Kosten sätze. 
Das ist mein aktueller Wissensstand nach Rücksprache mit Zoll und Post in Österreich 
LG Mario


----------



## summa4ever (21. Juli 2021)

Heute kamen wieder 3 Beutel direkt in den Briefkasten. Wurden aber alle 3 scheinbar in DE aufgegeben. Die Etiketten wurden über die ursprünglichen Etiketten geklebt, die aber außer meinem Namen nur chinesische Schriftzeichen enthalten


----------



## summa4ever (22. Juli 2021)

Und heute auch wieder: ein dicker Beutel, viele kleine Päckchen drin, der Beutel in De aufgegeben... 

Edit: ich reiße meine Päckchen eigentlich immer direkt auf. Diesmal wollte ich kultiviert sein und am Schreibtisch eine Schere nehmen....


----------



## magut (22. Juli 2021)

summa4ever schrieb:


> Edit: ich reiße meine Päckchen eigentlich immer direkt auf. Diesmal wollte ich kultiviert sein und am Schreibtisch eine Schere nehmen....



SORRY aber jetzt musste ich herzhaft lachen


----------



## Tikey0815 (22. Juli 2021)

Ich hab viele kleine Beutel gelesen und irgendwie hab ich auf dem Foto weisses Pulver gesehen.....  Mein Kopfkino könnt ihr euch vorstellen


----------



## magut (5. August 2021)

So nun hab ich eine Testbestellung bez. Steuer und Gebühren erhalten.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33050522118.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.488f4c4dijutOv

-war wie von der netten Dame vom Zoll (Österreich) beschrieben.
Da ich die Steuer bereits beim Bezahlvorgang entrichtet habe, heisst, dass der Händler die IOSS Platform nutzt und die Anmeldung in die EU bereits erledigt ist. Die Post hat nichts zusätzlich kassiert.
Trotz der 20 % noch immer wesentlich billiger als bei uns (zumindest die Artikel die ich momentan grad auf der Wunschliste habe.

wie sind Eure Erfahrungen??
LG
Mario


----------



## kingandre88 (6. August 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Röllchen als Reserve. hab die auch gleich mal zerlegt   -- genug Fett drinnen und nicht schlecht verarbeitet. Sogar 2 Kugellager beim Schnurlaufröllchen. Stabile Achse und das Innenleben nicht anders als bei anderen. Bei dem Preis echt ein Tipp
> Und ja ich gebe es zu -- ich bin Aliholiker
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001077868706.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6ade4c4djZ8nhm


Echt interessant..Wie ist die Schnurverlegung? Da sind ja echt interessante Modelle dabei.


----------



## magut (6. August 2021)

Kann ich noch nicht sagen, liegt als Reserve von der Reserve  im Schrank aber bisher hab ich bei keiner der Rollen vom China Mann Probleme mit der Verlegung


----------



## Andre´ (24. August 2021)

Hi, hat sich von den Deutschen schon mal jemand ran getraut ? Bin immer noch bissi skeptisch wie das so klappt.....


----------



## magut (24. August 2021)

Noch 2 Bestellungen ohne weitere Aufschläge bekommen. Hab aber derzeit das "Problem " dass ich nichts mehr finde was ich brauchen kann. Und auch der Platz in der Wohnung wird etwas knapp


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (24. August 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Noch 2 Bestellungen ohne weitere Aufschläge bekommen. Hab aber derzeit das "Problem " dass ich nichts mehr finde was ich brauchen kann. Und auch der Platz in der Wohnung wird etwas knapp


Welcome to my life


----------



## Andre´ (25. August 2021)

Aaalso, ich hab nochmal mit dem Zoll telefoniert und mir das ein 2tes Mal erklären lassen. Neuerdings ist bei Ali ein Vermerk, mit VAT (Value-Added Tax) included, auf der Confirm your order Seite enthalten. Das bedeutet dass die fällige Mehrwertsteuer direkt abgeführt wird und nicht mehr vom Packetdienst in Deutschland erhoben wird. Das finde ich schonmal gut, allerdings fällt angeblich trotzdem diese überaus nervige Servicepauschale von 6 Euro der Packetdienste an. 
Wäre sehr Dankbar wenn jemand mal darauf achtet der in 'Deutschland  Bestellt ob das auch wirklich erhoben wird. Sollte das der Fall sein, wäre meine Ali aktivität dahin, weil für mich der Reiz bestand alles was mich interessiert hat anzutesten für 1-2 Euronen. 
Einzige Möglichkeit wäre noch diesen Kombiversand auszuprobieren, bei zig Shops bestellen und mit 1 Packet verschicken lassen. Dann sollte theorethisch auch nur 1x Gebühr anfallen. Mir ist das allerdings zu heiss zum testen 
Falls wer etwas herausfindet für Deutschland bitte posten, wäre sehr dankbar dafür


----------



## DenizJP (25. August 2021)

kann mir jemand (am besten mit URL) gescheite Stickbaits / Topwater für Rapfen empfehlen?

ich mein mir gefallen Salmo und Illex ja sehr aber sind dann doch recht teuer ^^


----------



## E4tSleepGoFishing (25. August 2021)

Ich habe diese hier, sind aber leider nicht mehr verfügbar:







Die unter diesem Link scheinen den gleichen Body zu haben: 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002977065827.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.26547ba9CKkhp3&algo_pvid=078d395a-90c7-46b9-9a67-c40e5d584022&algo_exp_id=078d395a-90c7-46b9-9a67-c40e5d584022-36

EDIT: Aber gerade gesehen die sind sinkend 

EDIT2: Ich kenne das konkrete Produkt nicht, aber der Shop hat mich bisher qualitativ nie enttäuscht, deswegen würde ich wenn ich jetzt welche suchen würde mir diese bestellen:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002099788035.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.26547ba9CKkhp3&algo_pvid=c62e808f-ae7f-420a-8b9d-a788439b0376&algo_exp_id=c62e808f-ae7f-420a-8b9d-a788439b0376-15

Mit dem Vorbild hatte ich auch schon gute Erfolge...


----------



## Nomade (25. August 2021)

Hallo,
hat in der letzten Zeit mal jemand Kleinteile über Ebay in China bestellt?
Dort steht oft dabei, dass "Zoll- und weitere Gebühren" anfallen können.
Deren Höhe wird nicht genannt.
Wenn man bei einem 2 € - Artikel noch zusätzlich 6 oder mehr Euro zahlen müsste, hätte sich die Sache wohl erledigt.


----------



## Nomade (25. August 2021)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Das finde ich schonmal gut, allerdings fällt angeblich trotzdem diese überaus nervige Servicepauschale von 6 Euro der Packetdienste an.


Wieso denn das?
Wenn die Gebühren vorher schon entrichtet wurden, muss doch nur noch zugestellt werden.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (25. August 2021)

Mir wurde alles zugestellt wie immer. Die Steuer wird beim Bezahlvorgang angezeigt.


----------



## Nomade (25. August 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Mir wurde alles zugestellt wie immer. Die Steuer wird beim Bezahlvorgang angezeigt.


Meinst du bei Ebay?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (25. August 2021)

Nein Ali. Heute ein paar Jigs im Briefkasten.


----------



## Andre´ (26. August 2021)

@ Nomade   Dachte ich auch, wäre logisch. Kann aber nur weitergeben was mir die Dame erzählt hat. habe auch diesbezüglich extra noch einmal gefragt gehabt


----------



## yukonjack (26. August 2021)

Ist alles etwas undurchsichtig im Moment bei Ali. Mal ist VAT aufgeführt, mal nicht. Ich denke wenn nicht, dann wird aus EU versendet. Habe in den letzten 2 Monaten mehrere Bestellungen gemacht, mal kamen Einzellieferungen, mal Kombiversand. Aber beim Zusteller hab ich noch nix bezahlt. Und die Lieferzeiten sind von 14 -90 Tagen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. August 2021)

Hallo,

eine Lösung wäre vielleicht, sich als Selbstverzoller anzumelden, wenn man ein Zollamt in der Nähe hat.
Dann dürfte DHL die Verzollung/ Versteuerung nicht mehr durchführen.

Das ist natürlich nervtötend bei dem Kleinzeug.

Bei Ebay scheint es so zu sein, dass sie keine Lösung dafür haben, Steuern und Zoll in China einzuziehen.
Wenn man sich manche Kategorien anschaut, könnte man denken, dass 70-80% des Umsatzes ausfallen könnte.


----------



## K0nsti (1. September 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> kann mir jemand (am besten mit URL) gescheite Stickbaits / Topwater für Rapfen empfehlen?
> 
> ich mein mir gefallen Salmo und Illex ja sehr aber sind dann doch recht teuer ^^


https://ali.ski/ly3YK die sind wirklich gut, aber könnten zu klein sein


----------



## Andre´ (8. September 2021)

Zum austesten habe ich mal 2 Bestellungen gemacht. 1x unter 5 Euro, damit keine Zollgebühren anfallen und einmal über 5 Euro. Bei beiden Bestellungen wurde jedoch über Ali die Mehrwertsteuer kassiert , da halten unsere chinesischen Jungs schonmal gut die Hand auf. ich hoffte natürlich dass bei keiner der beiden die Servicegebühr anfällt. Und es hat geklappt die Bestellung über 5Euro ist innerhalb 14 Tagen direkt an mich durchgekommen. Jetzt sollte theorethisch die unter 5 auch direkt durchrutschen. Ich berichte wieder ...


----------



## hanzz (8. September 2021)

Andre´ schrieb:


> da halten unsere chinesischen Jungs schonmal gut die Hand auf


Mit knapp 80 Cent klingelt die Kasse richtig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2021)

Märchensteuer behalten die bestimmt nicht selbst.


----------



## Andre´ (18. September 2021)

Hab eine Ul Rute bestellt, die wurde innerhalb von 3 Tagen mit Amazon Prime aus Deutschland geliefert.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000586815765.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7d474c4dkJqeYP

Macht einen guten Eindruck , sehr sauber verarbeitet
Der Rest steht noch aus.

Aber noch eine Frage an Euch. Ich trottel, hab die Casting bestellt, hab aber keine Baitcaster für eine Ul  ....
Hat jemand schon mal eine bestellt , die gut ist ABER an der man wirklich nichts rumbasteln muss, damit die läuft ? hab ne taube Hand und kann da nichts reparieren


----------



## nostradamus (18. September 2021)

Morgen,
habe gestern auch wiedermal paar Wobbler bestellt.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass diePreise gut angezogen haben. Geht es euch auch so?


----------



## magut (18. September 2021)

Hätte die selben wie vor 8 Monaten bestellt. Statt 2.5 jetzt 4.5 Euro. 
Warte jetzt mal ab. Und ja alles hat sich um einiges erhöht 
LG Mario


----------



## hanzz (18. September 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Morgen,
> habe gestern auch wiedermal paar Wobbler bestellt.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass diePreise gut angezogen haben. Geht es euch auch so?


Ist das nicht immer so um diese Zeit? 
Steigende Preise im September/Oktober und dann Black Friday?


----------



## nostradamus (18. September 2021)

Da hast du recht. Habe nicht an black friday gedacht...


----------



## Andre´ (20. September 2021)

Nächste Lieferung ist auch direkt durchgerutscht, scheint wenn mann vat abführt geht es nicht zum zoll.


----------



## Ganerc (21. September 2021)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Nächste Lieferung ist auch direkt durchgerutscht, scheint wenn mann vat abführt geht es nicht zum zoll.


vat=  ?


----------



## Mooskugel (21. September 2021)

Value added Tax = Mehrwertsteuer


----------



## magut (21. September 2021)

Frage: hast du da eine Rechnung bekommen wo die Mehrwertsteuer angeführt war?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (21. September 2021)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mal eine bestellt , die gut ist ABER an der man wirklich nichts rumbasteln muss, damit die läuft ? hab ne taube Hand und kann da nichts reparieren


Wenn du auf Chinakram stehst kann ich die Haibo steed in rot empfehlen 
Gut, günstig und zuverlässig und das schon über Jahre


----------



## nostradamus (21. September 2021)

hast du mal einen link, damit ich auch den richtigen habe?
danke


----------



## Andre´ (21. September 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Frage: hast du da eine Rechnung bekommen wo die Mehrwertsteuer angeführt war?


Nein, die ist schon im Preis enthalten. Es wird aber darauf hingewiesen dass sie abgeführt wird.


De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wenn du auf Chinakram stehst kann ich die Haibo steed in rot empfehlen
> Gut, günstig und zuverlässig und das schon über Jahre


Finde leider nichts unter der Bezeichnung, hast du vielleicht nen link ?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (21. September 2021)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Finde leider nichts unter der Bezeichnung, hast du vielleicht nen link ?


Hi Andre,
ich fische die Rolle schon einige Jahre, einmal eingestellt geht sie ab 3-4 Gramm bis hin zu 10 Gramm ohne etwas dran zu verdrehen oder zu verstellen
Ab 10 Gramm reicht dann eine weitere Einstellung bis hin zu 20g
Ich fische damit allerdings maximal 20 g. Köpfe








						67.82€ |Haibo – Moulinet De Pêche Baitcasting Steed 51/50/151ms, Frein Magnétique, 6.5:1, Gaucher/droitier, Livraison Gratuite - Moulinets De Pêche - AliExpress
					

Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Andre´ (22. September 2021)

Perfekt, vielen Dank leider aber nicht wirklich günstig  da hab ich immer Angst dass mal was kaputt geht bei dem Preis und ich nix reklamieren kann.


----------



## Andre´ (22. September 2021)

Ich habe noch eine  Frage, weis jemand wie ich bei Ali eine Bestellung aufgebe, ohne direkt zu zahlen ? Hintergrund ist, ich habe einen shop gefunden der hat wirklich gute und günstige Wobbler aber verlangt für jede Position Versandgebühr. Nun habe ich ihn angeschrieben ob er die Versandgebühr senken kann und er meinete, kein Problem. ich soll bestellen ohne Bezahlung und er ändert mir die Versandkostenund danach kann ich bezahlen. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie das klappen soll, hab die Kreditkarte hinterlegt und nach dem 2ten bestätigen wird direkt abgebucht.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Oktober 2021)

*Hallo Andre,*
Ich hab das schon ein paar mal praktiziert bei groesseren Dingen fuers Boot. 80% der Bootshardware ist ohnehin Made in China. Geht mit PayPal. Du legst Dir die gewuenschten Artikel in den Warenkorb. Dann schreibst Du den Verkaufer an. Er muss online sein. Dann drueckst Du auf PayPal Zahlung, bestaetigst aber die Zahlung nicht. Der Verkaeufer sieht Deine Bestellung sofort. Die Modifizierung der Bestellung besprichst Du dann. Wenn Ihr Euch geeinigt habt, zahlst Du.
*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## magut (26. Dezember 2021)

Konnte nicht wiederstehen und wurde am 24 noch geliefert. Sind vom ersten Eindruck gut gemacht, sehr leicht. Hab die Größe 7/8 bestellt, sind für eine 6 ér Rute mit Backing eine gute Größe.  Auf einer 8´er wäre mir die Rolle unter Umständen zu leicht und etwas zu filigran gemacht, ist aber mein persönlicher Eindruck den sicher nicht jeder teilen wird

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000090064219.html?spm=a2g0o.9042311.0.0.5d074c4dfAHrmU


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2021)

Heut kam ein made in Japan Wobbler von Ali.
Wie ich finde ein richtiges Sahneteil.
Kam zwar 8 Euro aber keine Steuer mehr beim Briefträger bezahlt.


----------



## postmaster (21. Februar 2022)

Für die Raubfischsession diese Zange hier bestellt: 





https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Ampxjt

Scheint inzwischen auch bei deutschen Händlern angekommen zu sein. Wer nicht warten will/kann für etwas höheren Kurs bei Amazon






						TackleNet Hakenlöser Lösezange, Reptilienzange, Angelzange, Pistolengriffzange, Hakenlösezange, Hechtzange, Raubfischzange, Hakenlöser, Wels - Angelzubehör : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

TackleNet Hakenlöser Lösezange, Reptilienzange, Angelzange, Pistolengriffzange, Hakenlösezange, Hechtzange, Raubfischzange, Hakenlöser, Wels - Angelzubehör : Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de


----------



## Localhorst (21. Februar 2022)

Die nutze ich schon eine ganz Zeit. Klappt sehr gut.


----------



## hanzz (2. März 2022)

Topwater und Cranksaison kann kommen
Ok. Ein Illex Chubby musste auch sein. Kommt aber auch aus Fernost. Nur nicht billig. 
Ihr kennt das ja.


----------



## Fr33 (4. März 2022)

Hast du mal einen Link zu den Topwater Ködern? So 1-2 hübsche nicht all zu große Stickbaits wären noch was für meine Rapfen Köder Sammlung


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Link zu den Topwater Ködern? So 1-2 hübsche nicht all zu große Stickbaits wären noch was für meine Rapfen Köder Sammlung


ja such ich dir gleich raus.


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2022)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005002099788035.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2deu&spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5c5fA3ZwcZ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005001509464646.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2deu&spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5c5fA3ZwcZ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1005003116432825.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2deu&spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5c5fA3ZwcZ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000548838362.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2deu&spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5c5fA3ZwcZ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33063431326.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2deu&spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5c5fA3ZwcZ

https://de.aliexpress.com/store/4573022?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.21ef5c5fA3ZwcZ


----------



## hanzz (4. März 2022)

Manche sind nicht ganz günstig, aber derbe gut verarbeitet.


----------



## MichaxX (28. März 2022)

sowas gibt es immer wieder über amazon drittanbieter aus china 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07FSGJLJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

hier 4 Köder für 6,12 Euro und Versand von Amazon, ich hab gleich ma wieder 4 Bestellungen aufgegeben. Wenn Sie mir nicht zusagen oder nicht so sind wie auf dem Foto geht das ganze Kostenlos zurück.

Ich hab über Amazon auch schon oft LED Posen bestellt zum Beispiel die hier 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B094DDJ7DL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

oder diese hier hab ich letzte Woche Bestellt, dauert aber noch bis die ankommen, für 2,55 Euro eine LED Pose soviel bezahlt man schon für die Batterie selbst wenn die Posen nichts taugen kann ich die Batterien verwenden für die anderen und eventuell auch Laden wenn es wieder Lithium Batterien sind.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07R3QW6C3/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Mein Ladegerät ist das hier 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07FYTP8VM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

man muss nur regelmäßig bei Amazon reinschauen, solche Schnäppchen kommen von China Anbietern die alles mögliche im Programm haben, anscheinend gehen die auf den Großmarkt und kaufen in China ganze restposten von Paletten was dann bei Amazon verkauft wird.


----------



## MichaxX (30. März 2022)

hier sind die Wobbler für 6,12 Euro von Amazon (1,53 Euro pro Wobbler), sind eben gekommen. Es sind übrigens Rassel-Wobbler mit 2 metallkugeln.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07FSGJLJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1&tag=anglerboard-21


----------



## MichaxX (30. März 2022)

die hab ich auch schon https://www.amazon.de/Trayosin-Wobbler-Kunstk%C3%B6der-Blinker-Forellen/dp/B07D1NFM61/ref=sr_1_6?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=3C5JMQVT526MK&keywords=wobbler+set&qid=1648654331&sprefix=wobbler+set%2Caps%2C194&sr=8-6

20 Wobbler für 23,98 Euro sprich 1,19 Euro pro Wobbler Bilder sieht man ja in den Kundenbewertungen.


----------



## MichaxX (30. März 2022)

hier sind die LED Posen , das gehört zwar nicht in den Thread aber Ich hab Sie oben erwähnt.  In der Packung sind immer 4 LED Posen mit 4 Batterien der Preis liegt immer zwischen 12 uns 16 Euro auf Amazon.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B094DDJ7DL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## magut (22. Mai 2022)

Laufen und fliegen echt gut. Sehr schnelle Lieferung 
€ 0,87  41%OFF | Metall Vib Leech Spinner Löffel Lockt 10g 15g 20g Künstliche Köder Mit Feder Haken Nacht Angelgerät für Bass Hecht Barsch


----------



## magut (22. Mai 2022)

Krieg irgendwie den link nicht rüber sorry


----------



## Fraci (9. August 2022)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem wobbler fur Forellen und Barsche hat. Wenn 3 Leute der Gruppe beigetreten ist, dann kann man einen zu dem Preis kaufen 

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mq0n87I


----------



## nostradamus (9. August 2022)

Morgen,
macht ihr das wirklich mit den Gruppen?


----------



## Fraci (9. August 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Morgen,
> macht ihr das wirklich mit den Gruppen?


Was meinst du?


----------



## nostradamus (9. August 2022)

Naja, ich hätte nicht gedacht, sass jemand das ganze mitmacht drei Euro zu zahlen....


----------



## Fraci (10. August 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Naja, ich hätte nicht gedacht, sass jemand das ganze mitmacht drei Euro zu zahlen....


Ich mach das schon gerne. Man kriegt gute Bearking Wobbler für unter 2 Euro. Man kann das natürlich gut im Forum teilen
Nutze zum Beispiel den hier oft auf Zander

https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtT9goC


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. August 2022)

Fraci ,
Ich bin, über deinen Link, der Gruppe einfach mal beigetreten und habe einen Forellenwobbler bestellt. 
Bekomme ich von Ali eine Bestätigung oder wer ?
Geile Idee und der Preis sowieso. 
Danke dafür.


----------



## Fraci (10. August 2022)

Fraci schrieb:


> Ich mach das schon gerne. Man kriegt gute Bearking Wobbler für unter 2 Euro. Man kann das natürlich gut im Forum teilen


Wir brauchen noch zwei Personen. 

Wenn du bei der aliexpress app die Benachrichtigung aktiviert hast, dann bekommst du Bescheid. Ich habe das deaktiviert wegen dem Spam. 

Ich denke morgen früh ist die Gruppe voll. Meine Freundin hat auch noch einen Account. Oft bestelle ich über sie mit.


----------



## magut (10. August 2022)

Was muss man tun um der Gruppe beizutreten.  Ist da was zu bezahlen?


----------



## Fraci (10. August 2022)

magut schrieb:


> Was muss man tun um der Gruppe beizutreten.  Ist da was zu bezahlen?


Eigentlich nur der Gruppe betreten.
Wenn in diesem Fall 4 Leute der Gruppe beigetreten sind, dann kann man den wobbler kaufen. Zwei Leute fehlen noch 

 Du kannst halt nur 1 wobbler pro Account kaufen.


----------



## magut (10. August 2022)

Danke. Also je Produkt eine Gruppe, wenn ich das richtig sehe.  Leider brauche ich derzeit keine wobbler aber die Idee gefällt mir.


----------



## Fraci (11. August 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Fraci ,
> Ich bin, über deinen Link, der Gruppe einfach mal beigetreten und habe einen Forellenwobbler bestellt.
> Bekomme ich von Ali eine Bestätigung oder wer ?
> Geile Idee und der Preis sowieso.
> Danke dafür.


Die Gruppe sollte jetzt voll sein.


----------



## Fishhunter97 (11. August 2022)

Fraci schrieb:


> Ich mach das schon gerne. Man kriegt gute Bearking Wobbler für unter 2 Euro. Man kann das natürlich gut im Forum teilen
> Nutze zum Beispiel den hier oft auf Zander usw.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtT9goC
> Anhang anzeigen 414828


Gruppe zu ? Würde auch gern bestellen aber kann nicht beitreten..


----------



## Fraci (11. August 2022)

Fishhunter97 schrieb:


> Gruppe zu ? Würde auch gern bestellen aber kann nicht beitreten..


Die Gruppe ist offen. Funktioniert aber bei mir nicht mehr auf dem Desktop. Nur noch auf dem Handy


----------



## Fraci (13. August 2022)

Ich probiere es noch mal. Ist leider nur noch 14 Stunden offen 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mP9fhSY


----------



## yukonjack (13. August 2022)

Kann mir mal jemand mit 2-3 Sätzen das "Prinzip" erklären......


----------



## Fishhunter97 (15. August 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand mit 2-3 Sätzen das "Prinzip" erklären......


Von den Gruppen ?
Im Grunde lockt Alibaba damit, größere Mengen zu bestellen. Sprich es werden durch die Personen in der Gruppe viele Bestellungen in einer größeren zusammengefasst. Somit weniger Aufwand = günstigere Preise.


----------



## Fraci (15. August 2022)

Falls jemand noch Interesse hat.  Topwater Köder 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOS1rHK


----------



## magut (13. November 2022)

Da die Preise sehr angezogen haben, bestelle ich nur mehr Dinge die ich in meinem Umkreis nicht bekomme 
Hier hat das Netz mit Durchmesser 90 auf meinem klappkescher mit 80 Bügel gut Platz 
€ 1,80  27%OFF | Nylon Angeln Trackle Faltbare Rhombus Mesh Loch 3 Größen Tiefe Falten Dip Fisch Net

Wie sieht es bei euch so aus?


----------



## Mescalero (13. November 2022)

Ich habe schon ewig nichts mehr bei Aliexpress bestellt. Ohne jetzt explizit recherchiert zu haben scheint der extreme Preisvorteil Geschichte zu sein, jedenfalls bei den Sachen, die mich interessieren. 

Ich kaufe mittlerweile lieber ein Zehnerpack richtig gute Haken für 5€ beim lokalen Dealer als 100 mittelmäßige für 8€ bei Ali. Fühlt sich tatsächlich besser an, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Und weniger Geld gebe ich so auch noch aus.


----------



## jkc (14. November 2022)

Naja, ich habe auch Ewigkeiten nix mehr gekauft, hatte keinen Bedarf.
Gestern festgestellt, Shallow Screws sind nur noch 7 STK da, also 150 STK in 3 unterschiedlichen Größen für STK 10 Cent bestellt.
Dafür zahlste hier 75 bis über 150€ anstatt 15€ lol; Und dabei zwischendrin auch immer wieder Qualitäten die ich nicht haben wollte, offene Ösen, zu dünner Draht, zu wenig Windungen oder zu geringer Durchmesser der Windungen, zu kurze Spirale, kein Zentrierpin...
Und warum bekommt es nicht ein namhafter Anbieter hin ne Großpackung anzubieten? Sondern alle tüten ihre Dinger zu 2 bis 5, im Ausnahmefall maximal 10, ein, ich will deren Verpackungsmüll nicht haben.


----------



## magut (14. November 2022)

Da hab ich mit VMC gute Erfahrungen.  Zumindest die Haken gibt es im 100 Pack. 
Der Rest ist auch oft 10 Stück  z.b. no knot


----------



## ae71 (3. Januar 2023)

Habe mal wieder bei Ali einiges gekauft. Crankbaits, liplesscrank, swimbaits, chatterbaits, streamer, craws, pintails, Wintermützen, Handschuhe, Nedrighaken, Nedrigwürmer. Alles in den letzten 3 Wochen. heute die vorletzte Bestellung angekommen. 
Auf liplesscrank habe ich ein 75 cm Hecht gefangen. Auf swingimpact (Aliversion) mit dem Freerig auch ein Hecht erwischt, leider nur klein aber hat Spaß gemacht mit den Alizeugs was zu fangen. Die Preise sind leider etwas arg hoch gegangen, trotzdem gibt es immer wieder mal Schnäppchen. Ich freue mich jedes mal wenn ein Päckchen vor der Türe liegt.


----------



## nostradamus (3. Januar 2023)

hi,
sind die Sachen wieder günstiger geworden?


----------



## Fr33 (4. Januar 2023)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ewig nichts mehr bei Aliexpress bestellt. Ohne jetzt explizit recherchiert zu haben scheint der extreme Preisvorteil Geschichte zu sein, jedenfalls bei den Sachen, die mich interessieren.
> 
> Ich kaufe mittlerweile lieber ein Zehnerpack richtig gute Haken für 5€ beim lokalen Dealer als 100 mittelmäßige für 8€ bei Ali. Fühlt sich tatsächlich besser an, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Und weniger Geld gebe ich so auch noch aus.



Hat sich "leider" geändert seit dem nun bei ALLEN Bestellungen die VAT mit reingerechnet und abgeführt wird... und halt generell weil Transport etc. teurer geweorden ist.-


----------



## yanigo (Gestern um 16:31)

ich habe auch schon ganz gute Wobbler von Tsurinoya aus China bestellt. In China habe ich auch eine sehr gute (teure) Baitcaster-Rute gekauft, die erstaunlich gut verarbeitet ist.

 Das Problem mit chinesischen Lieferanten ist, dass sie häufig nicht dauerhaft die gleiche Qualität liefern können. Es wechselt mal dieser oder jener Zulieferer usw.

Die Chinesen arbeiten natürlich fieberhaft daran sich eigene erfolgreiche Marken aufzubauen die dann eine ganze Branche dominieren sollen. Das wird durch die Regierung sogar gefördert. Deren Rahmenbedingungen sind allerdings auch nicht beständig und ständigem Wandel ausgesetzt. Deshalb kann es sein, dass Marken heute noch gut liefern und morgen schon wieder verschwinden.


----------

